# GroErr Grows...



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, mentioned in my last thread that I'd be consolidating my threads and journal/blog posts into one thread. it just makes it easier than trying to run multiple threads/updates in different locations. 

I rarely change my avatar, but a very nice gentleman here @ayr0n with some great design skills, created and sent me a new avatar recently, cheers Ayr0n! So new thread, new avatar, hoping it improves my growing skills - lol

From time to time if I have a test or very specific run I'll run a separate thread but this will be my primary one.

Anyone that's followed my previous posts will know I like to experiment, sometimes good, sometimes bad but hey, no experimentation, no new learnings, it's all good.

I'm a hobby grower but like to get the most out of anything I do. In the case of growing while it's a hobby I want the best technology/efficiency to maintain as small a footprint as I can while producing good quality budz, that's what it's all about for me.

I've been growing indoor for just over 1 1/2 years. Started growing in my 20s and just hit the 54 mark a few weeks ago so not like I'm a newbie to growing. That said, I quickly found out that growing is a completely game indoor vs. outdoor. Indoor, the environment and training is required to get the most out of my grows. To that end, after about the first year indoor, I built a custom flower room last winter, fired it up late spring this year. Spent 4 months of mainly weekends and incorporated design and technology to make it easy to operate and not have to spend a bunch of time chasing the environment. I have a business to run so a few hours a week is all I can spend on growing, like to get the most out if it. Posted that room build with details/pics, link below if anyone's interested in what I did and grabbing some ideas for your own build. My build was a combination of initial experiences indoor, many ideas picked up here in the Grow Room Design forums, and using my background in technology to make things as easy and convenient as possible. I literally "dial" my room in, depending on the season by turning the knobs on my incoming and exhaust inline fans now. Temps and humidity fluctuate huge in my area but I can simply maintain temps/humidity now by changing the setting on either my incoming or exhaust Inline fan variable controllers.

Previous thread links for anyone interested in these subjects:

_Flower room build_
_Chinese LED test _(LG reflector panels by TopLED) - good read if you're thinking of going LED for veg or flowering BEFORE you buy cheap/low-end Chinese panels
_Philips Elite Agro initial runs_. These are my current flowering lights.
_Previous Blog/Journals_, a miss-mash of veg, breeding and flowering project updates

Enough chat, I'll be posting some current pics and commentary on what I have going on right now. Like they say, pics or it never happened plus I love plant and bud porn!

Cheers & hope some of you will pop by from time to time to see what's up in the garden


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll pop in when I can remember, I'm crazy busy right now lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll pop in when I can remember, I'm crazy busy right now lol.


Hey thanks and cheers giggles, we post in a lot of the same forums, once I can get this site working for me i'll update my sig to link back here.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

No problem! I love you're flower room! Matter of fact I'm taking one of your ideas if you don't mind lol.

I'm going to build a sub-floor along the same lines as your's. I'm in a basement to and that concrete can get pretty damn cold at night. I've got run off pots but I want something better.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 24, 2014)

Subbbbbed )>


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Everytime I see your name ayr0n I always think A, A Ron haha. 

Maybe I'm just stoned....


----------



## spek9 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice post my fellow Kanadian grower  Going to watch this thread now that you've consolidated.

However, I'm boycotting @ayr0n until I get a shiney new avatar damn it! 

-spek


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No problem! I love you're flower room! Matter of fact I'm taking one of your ideas if you don't mind lol.
> 
> I'm going to build a sub-floor along the same lines as your's. I'm in a basement to and that concrete can get pretty damn cold at night. I've got run off pots but I want something better.


Hey not at all, why I posted it, hopefully helpful for some ideas. The sub-floor imo is a necessity in a basement as concrete cold and dampness can screw with your babies. Even skids are better than sitting on the floor. It was also one of the easiest parts of the build, other than I got a little elaborate with the false panels in case I want to try hydro down the road


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

spek9 said:


> Nice post my fellow Kanadian grower  Going to watch this thread now that you've consolidated.
> 
> However, I'm boycotting @ayr0n until I get a shiney new avatar damn it!
> 
> -spek


lol and thanks for popping in. Bad day to choose for my new thread and avatar, I've been trying to post pics all morning to no avail, won't even take my avatar  Damn site problems I'm pretty sure, posted some pics of the Blue Dream harvest last night with no problems  Doing it all offline until the site settles down....


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 24, 2014)

spek9 said:


> Nice post my fellow Kanadian grower  Going to watch this thread now that you've consolidated.
> 
> However, I'm boycotting @ayr0n until I get a shiney new avatar damn it!
> 
> -spek


 

????


----------



## spek9 (Nov 24, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> View attachment 3300432
> 
> ????


That's sick man!!! Could you please remove the '9' from that, and I'll definitely use it! (The 9 in my name is a reference to my graffiti crew, and I only used it because 'spek' was taken).

You're awesome 

-spek


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 24, 2014)

http://spek-9services.com/

https://www.google.com/search?q=spek9&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=z49zVNmzGoregwSazYF4&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=993


----------



## polo the don (Nov 24, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> View attachment 3300432
> 
> ????





GroErr said:


> Hi all, mentioned in my last thread that I'd be consolidating my threads and journal/blog posts into one thread. it just makes it easier than trying to run multiple threads/updates in different locations.
> 
> I rarely change my avatar, but a very nice gentleman here @ayr0n with some great design skills, created and sent me a new avatar recently, cheers Ayr0n! So new thread, new avatar, hoping it improves my growing skills - lol
> 
> ...


 We all have the same avitar designer, lol. 



ayr0n said:


> Subbbbbed )>


Ditto


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 24, 2014)

polo the don said:


> We all have the same avitar designer, lol.
> 
> 
> Ditto


Lool. Wonder how the boss feels about me designing weed forum avatars on the clock


----------



## polo the don (Nov 24, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lool. Wonder how the boss feels about me designing weed forum avatars on the clock


I'm sure he don't like it as much as I do.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey nice to see another GroErr thread. *subbed*


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Nov 24, 2014)

So this is your new spot now?...............subbed again and be safe grower.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

polo the don said:


> We all have the same avitar designer, lol.
> Ditto


Thanks Polo, nice to have an on-site graphics designer, while his boss pays the tab - sweet



Sativied said:


> Hey nice to see another GroErr thread. *subbed*


Thanks Sativied, keep posting those awesome bud shots in your pic journal, gotta upgrade my camera (or is it training?), you're making me look bad 



PSUAGRO. said:


> So this is your new spot now?...............subbed again and be safe grower.


Yeah, this will be it for a bit, thanks PSU, been posting here & there, just rather post in one spot, less to remember when I'm sampling the wares


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

Been trying different browsers, mac os, windows, linux, pasting, uploading and anything else I could think of, no go for posting pics today. Probably something to do with my profile, I can't even paste and that'ss usually a last resort  Will contact support and see if they can help...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

I was having problems the other day. I just had to wait and it started working again. Today it's working for me. 

Hey bro where do you get your sub floor from?


----------



## crawlintbss (Nov 24, 2014)

graet stuff! Like the basement build out. Im working on plans to build a small closet for our basement to put everything in.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I was having problems the other day. I just had to wait and it started working again. Today it's working for me.
> 
> Hey bro where do you get your sub floor from?


Yeah, just trying again and still no go with pic uploads. If you mean that grey flooring, it was at Home Depot. They sell it in different roll sizes and found one that would cover it and cut it to size. They sell it as garage flooring, to lay directly on concrete, but I layed it on a 1/2" plywood sub-floor, it's about 3/16" thick, pretty durable and easy to clean.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

im in on this ....like to follow from the start.....good luck MR G


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

crawlintbss said:


> graet stuff! Like the basement build out. Im working on plans to build a small closet for our basement to put everything in.


Thanks, go for it, unfinished basements are great for sectioning off areas, with insulation and ducting you can have a nice room and keep it stealth.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi all, finally able to get some pics up.

*An overview of my various cabinets/rooms:*
(Will post details/updates on each as they develop)
For clones, seedlings, vegging I run LED's. I had bought a few of the TopLED reflector panels. After trying them for flowering I gave up on them but still use them for this purpose as they do very well. In veg I prefer bushy plants with tight nodes and find the LED's do this well. I then stretch them, sometimes before going into flowering (if space/cabinet is available) at 14/10. In the flower room I use CMH, 2x LEC 315w Sun Systems and trying some 630/660nm reds right now in one 3x3 to see if it makes any difference.

*Clones:*
Use a DIY Aero Cloner, nothing fancy cost about $50 to build. Has 12 sites which is enough for what I need right now and I can add more if needed. Run this wherever I have room. Last couple of times I just put it under the stairs in my basement, in front of a tent I have. With the res sitting on the concrete floor, it keeps the res temps below 72F and the ambient temps around 75F, working well. I've had it running for 2 weeks, pulled some clones, re-loaded some more clones and the water is clear, haven't even changed the res and the newer clones are popping bumps after only a few days. Looks like a good spot so I'll probably run it there, takes too much room and usually have my main veg cabinet full so good enough. While I have them in the cloner I run 24/0 using an LED panel with only the veg switch on, uses ~120w. If you haven't tried an Aero Cloner, try one, I'll never go back to any other method other than straight into a party cup from time to time like I just did when the cloner had no spots available and I wanted some extra Blue Dream clones. It's so easy and pretty well 100% success rate. The success rate is so good that I'll run clones of each plant and eventually cull and select the best one's to run.

Cloner a few days ago, loaded it at different times, 1/2 the clones were just moved to the seedling cabinet in party cups. The rest are around day 6 so this weekend I'll put the rest into party cups:
 

*Seedlings and clones cabinet (once they' re in party cups):*
Once they get out of the cloner, or if I'm running seeds, I use a small DIY cabinet. It's ~ 13" x 30" x 48"H and just gets them well rooted in party cups, sometimes 1Gal fabric pots while waiting for the main veg cabinet. This cabinet cost me around $60 in materials and one afternoon. I use active intake using a simple duct booster fan 24/7 and passive exhaust, works well, allows constant air exchange and maintains temps in the 75-80F, humidity in the 55-65% range. Once they're ready to up-pot or I'm out of space they go into the veg cabinet. It's basically a 2x2" wood frame, then the walls/ceiling are all that DuroFoam insulation (inside and out in case I want to put it in the flower room but separate from the main lights). 
Clones just moved from the cloner on Sunday:
 

*Veg Cabinet:*
Once they come out of the smaller cabinet, they're typically ready to up-pot into 1Gal pots and go into the DIY veg cabinet. This cabinet is 2x4x5.5' and how I started for the first year or so indoor. It's a 2x6 construction for the floor and ceiling (sits in a cold room so I wanted it elevated), 2x4 walls. Using active intake with a circulation fan which has an intake hole behind it, so it acts as both circulation and sucks in fresh air 24/7. A simple duct booster fan runs 24/7 exhaust. Temps are easily maintained at 78-82F and humidity for the most part stays in the 55-65% range. When I have it full humidity can climb higher and I just open the door a crack to reduce it, usually only temporary when it's packed wall-to-wall. No significant smell during veg and it sits inside a part of the cold room (9" poured concrete for walls and ceiling, doubles as a bomb shelter - lol) that I built the flower room in, separate from the house and a steel door going into the basement, no smell or noise worries. I run one of the LG reflector panels, the "450" watt model but only with the veg switch on (minimal reds) and pulls 200w actual draw. Added a DIY 40w 6500k LED tube panel for additional light. Typically I run this cabinet 18/6. From time to time, if I have the room, I'll flip the plants in there to 14/10 for ~10 days to pre-stretch and get them pre-flowering. This works great and speeds up flowering times once they reach 12/12 in the flower room, typically I'm seeing buds within 3-4 days of 12/12 when I do this. Since they're pre-stretched I can tie them up in the trellises at their final footprint more or less. When I finished the flower room I had some of that DuroFoam insulation left and re-lined/upgraded the interior to that reflective insulation a few months ago, works great. Until I expand veg space to feed the (2) 3x3's in the flower room, I have to offset them so I'll run 4-6 plants in 3Gal pots for one 3x3, then 3-4 5Gal pots the next 3x3, or 1-2 larger plants if I have the space to veg them longer.
Current Veg cabinet, 4x DIY seedlings, 2x Harlequin clones (next 3x3), 1x Jack The Ripper (headed for 7Gal pot 2 rounds out):
 

*Tent (2x2x4'):*
I originally picked up this tent to veg and feed the cabinet when I was flowering in it. Once I built the flower room it was no longer needed. But like any spare equipment, there's always a use for it. Now, I use it for either just flowering out smaller runs, usually something new, or breeding in it. It sits under my stairs un the basement, perfect fit right under the steps themselves. I cover it with a piece of that DuroFoam insulation and you wouldn't know it was there. I've run quite a few breeding and flower runs in it, all I do to control the smell is run a HEPA filter outside the tent, close to the exhaust and open an ONA gel bucket outside the tent, all you can ever smell is the ONA gel. I just finished a few seed runs so right now I have a CBD project, searching for a high CBD strain. Running 4x Harlequin BX4's in there at 4 weeks into 12/12 yesterday, they're 1/2 way through and rocking it. I had been running one of the LG "300w" panels for seeds but it sucked, I got seeds but a lot of times I'll just selectively pollinate a few branches, the rest is smoke and I was getting fluff. So I bought a $165 200w (actual draw) 3000k COB LED Warehouse spot light. It was about a 30% increase in output over the flowering capabilities of the LG panels (why I don't recommend those LG panels for flowering), but still not great. The 2 rounds ago, I needed some heat, it sits in the basement and in the summer when the air-conditioning is going, I couldn't get above 72-74F in there. I added a DIY CFL panel I had built a long time ago for seedlings and supplemental light. Initially 6x CFL's were too hot, so I replaced some CFL's with LED bulbs until I got to the temps I wanted (80F). That in turn increased the output/yield again by another 30% or so and almost matched the flowering yield of my CMH, firs turn I did this I pulled a little over 6 zips from 2 24" plants in 3Gal pots. I've posted that imo it's the mixed spectrum, there's the 3000k 200w spot light, then this panel angled towards the tops using 3x 13w 2700k CFL's, and 3x 10w 4000k LED bulbs. Now I'm getting decent, tight buds and very respectable yields from a bunch of crappy lights.
Tent running 4x Harlequin's, high CBD strain pheno search, 4 weeks in:
 

*Main Flower Room:*
This is my pimped out flower room as my son calls it. I incorporated a lot of stuff into the design to make it as easy to use as possible and eliminate wasted time chasing the environment. I posted a link to the build in the first post for details. This allows me to concentrate on the grow, the room and environment are now just as simple as turning the dials on my variable controllers attached to my inline fans for incoming and exhaust. Depending on the season or how many lights I'm running, I simply increase or decrease the speed on one or both to "dial-in" the temps and humidity. 
Current setup. 2x 3x3's offset by 2 weeks, 7 strains:
 

That's it, for now  Next will be building a bigger veg area to feed my flower room properly. While I can get by with the veg cabinet, I want some space to grow larger plants and I'm limited with how large/how many plants I can veg to feed the flower room. Have a spot in the laundry room picked out, easy access to my dryer vent for exhaust. Will incorporate the build into finishing my basement area, that will separate the laundry room/veg room, including a steel door/insulation, well away from prying eyes and ears.

Cheers...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hi all, finally able to get some pics up.
> 
> *An overview of my various cabinets/rooms:*
> (Will post details/updates on each as they develop)
> ...


 you mentioned at the begining of this post you like to strech your plants abit in the flower room with your lights at 14/10 ?..... Does 14/10 induce more stretch?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you mentioned at the begining of this post you like to strech your plants abit in the flower room with your lights at 14/10 ?..... Does 14/10 induce more stretch?


Hi bradbury, yes when I have even a few days available, typically in the veg cabinet (flower room runs perpetual now and always @12/12). 7-10 days @14/10 gets them pre-flowering and stretches them. Difficult to say whether it stretches them more than @12/12 but it definitely induces the stretch period. What I like about it is by the time they hit 12/12, they're 90% stretched and within a 3-4 days of moving them to 12/12 they're popping flowers. For my current style grow, using the trellises to form a pseudo vertical scrog and vegging them under the LED's (tight nodes/bushy), this works well for me. By the time I put them into 12/12 in the main flower room, they're pretty well done the stretch, I can tie/weave the colas using the trellises, even out the canopy and set my light to about 24" and they finish stretching around 20-22" below the CMH. Whether I do this or not depends on what I have coming up into veg, it'll be difficult to do for a bit until I expand out my veg area. At that point I'll have the current veg cabinet available to pre-stretch them before the final move into the main flower room.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hi bradbury, yes when I have even a few days available, typically in the veg cabinet (flower room runs perpetual now and always @12/12). 7-10 days @14/10 gets them pre-flowering and stretches them. Difficult to say whether it stretches them more than @12/12 but it definitely induces the stretch period. What I like about it is by the time they hit 12/12, they're 90% stretched and within a 3-4 days of moving them to 12/12 they're popping flowers. For my current style grow, using the trellises to form a pseudo vertical scrog and vegging them under the LED's (tight nodes/bushy), this works well for me. By the time I put them into 12/12 in the main flower room, they're pretty well done the stretch, I can tie/weave the colas using the trellises, even out the canopy and set my light to about 24" and they finish stretching around 20-22" below the CMH. Whether I do this or not depends on what I have coming up into veg, it'll be difficult to do for a bit until I expand out my veg area. At that point I'll have the current veg cabinet available to pre-stretch them before the final move into the main flower room.


 thanks...im gunna use that 14/10 technique myself.

learning something allready on your thread buddy 

im all subbed in now lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> thanks...im gunna use that 14/10 technique myself.
> 
> learning something allready on your thread buddy
> 
> im all subbed in now lol.


Cheers, another side benefit of this method is the breeder's time tends to be closer to the low side of the finish time breeder's publish. So imo there's no extra time added with this, if anything it seems to speed up the overall flowering period and they get a couple of hours of extra light through the stretch when they can use more light.

Funny side note to this is I came across this method by mistake. When I was finishing the flower room build I needed a couple of extra hours of light in the flower room to finish up some minor items. So I put the flower room lights at 14/10 to give me a couple of hours extra to work on the room. Took me 10 days to finish it while they were at 14/10 and noticed they had stretched and pre-flowered. Did it on purpose the next round and have been doing it since when I have the room available.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, another side benefit of this method is the breeder's time tends to be closer to the low side of the finish time breeder's publish. So imo there's no extra time added with this, if anything it seems to speed up the overall flowering period and they get a couple of hours of extra light through the stretch when they can use more light.
> 
> Funny side note to this is I came across this method by mistake. When I was finishing the flower room build I needed a couple of extra hours of light in the flower room to finish up some minor items. So I put the flower room lights at 14/10 to give me a couple of hours extra to work on the room. Took me 10 days to finish it while they were at 14/10 and noticed they had stretched and pre-flowered. Did it on purpose the next round and have been doing it since when I have the room available.


a breeder told me his lighting secrets that 14/10 induce more sativa phenos and 10/14 induces more indica phenos .....for his seed.

something like that....it doesnt do anything to the bud just the seed.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

A closer look and some more details on the cycles on the go.

Tent:
I've been looking for a high CBD strain. I can use it in my edibles and I have a couple of cancer patients that can benefit from it. I went looking and found this Harlequin BX4 from BC Bud Depot. I've had good luck with the quality of BCBD seeds so I bought 4 reg seeds. They're supposed to be 1:1 ratio of THC/CBD and anywhere from 7%-12% of each. The original intent buying reg seeds was I figured I'd pop at least one male to make some of my own seeds, these high CBD strains are expensive (around $14 per seed for these). Of course, since I _wanted_ a male, I ended up with 4x fems! Since I didn't get any harlequin pollen I pollinated a couple of branches with some Blueberry pollen I had. Not expecting much that pollen is around 5 months old and I found anywhere after 4 months it hasn't produced as much as when it's fresher. Looks like there could be a couple of buds that will take, you can see a few hairs on the bud pics below that were pollinated, will wait and see if they took. No loss if they didn't, I'll probably buy a few more seeds down the road and see if I can pop a male for pollen.

So far I'm impressed with this strain. It's been an easy grow, no defs to speak of other than some cal-mag issues very early on (typical). They're building a good amount of bud sites. Very nice smell coming off 2 of the phenos I'll be keeping, a mix of pineapple and lemon. I'll be keeping the two phenos at the back for now, although pheno #2 looks like the best plant/bud structure and smell so that will be a definite keeper. Only strange thing with this strain is every one of the 4 phenos I pulled has some twisted/mutant looking leaves, not many but a few each, other than that they're looking healthy and happy. Another member growing out Harlequin mentioned the same mutant leaves in a post so sounds like a strain trait.

@day 25 of 12/12, they had a week of 14/10, expecting them to finish around 55 days of 12/12:


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> a breeder told me his lighting secrets that 14/10 induce more sativa phenos and 10/14 induces more indica phenos .....for his seed.
> 
> something like that....it doesnt do anything to the bud just the seed.


Interesting, will look into this further and see if I get a chance to try it, I use the tent for breeding when available.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Interesting, will look into this further and see if I get a chance to try it, I use the tent for breeding when available.


 i had to break his arm for his secret lol.....so its probly true lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Interesting, will look into this further and see if I get a chance to try it, I use the tent for breeding when available.


 im actally not sure which way round it is though


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

Main flower room details:

I recently switched to CMH (this summer), initially one of the LEC 315w Sun Systems, then bought a second a few weeks back after seeing what they could do in flowering. I also had an extra LED panel which has the ability to turn on reds-only, with that switch on it turns on only the 630/660 nm reds. Another member had tried and seemed to think that running them early (10 minutes before the main lights) and through the lights-on cycle helped speed things up. It's supposed to "wake" them up faster. I have the panel available and like to try new things so I added that to cover the first 3x3 now budding at Day 19. It's on a separate timer and comes on 10 minutes before the main lights. Not so sure it will make much difference as CMH speeds up flowering times but it's only puling about 80w with the reds on and an accidental spectrum mix I had done in my tent worked really well, hoping just the mixed spectrum from the reds will show some improvement, maybe more trich/frost development, we'll see. The frostiest buds I've pulled so far indoor were under LED's, hoping to eventually find the right mix to complement the fast/dense flower development the CMH provides.

This run is actually 2x 3x3 runs, 11 days apart. Using a couple of different methods and mainly looking for a good indica strain/pheno, a couple of clones in there to fill the 3x3. I have a few sats going but haven't settled on an on-going indy. I'm running them side by side using both 315w LEC's, this should provide some bleeding/overlap in the middle and can cover off up to 3x7' well running them this way.

The side closest to the circulation fan at the back of the room was thrown in first and is currently at Day 19 of 12/12. There's 6x plants in 3Gal fabric pots. Buds are up and they've finished stretching more or less so it'll stay around this size, maybe a little wider over the next week or two as they shoot out some side branches. Right now I'm favouring one of the two THC Bomb pheno's, they're very similar so I've cloned both to eventually see which one is a keeper. All came in at ~16-18" tall, about 1/2 way up the trellises. They're pretty well settled now at around 22" tall. All were LST'd, FIM'd, and super-cropped.
Strains: Jack The Ripper (2) clones, THC Bomb (2) seeds, 1x Super Skunk seed, 1x Blue Dream clone. Pics @day 17

The side closet to the door is a second 3x3, currently at Day 8, pics at Day 6. They're in the stretch, only had them @14/10 for 4 days in the veg cabinet so they have a ways to go, probably another 6-8" higher and deeper. There's 3x 5Gal and 2x 2Gal fillers, just a couple of smaller clones that l didn't cull so threw them in to fill some space. Some clones and one new indica-dom seed (Blue Pyramid) in there. This 3x3 canopy will end up around 6"-8" above the first (~28"), they were vegged for an extra 11 days and in 5Gal pots coming into flowering. I put a booster platform under the two 2Gal pots to keep the canopy somewhat even. So far really liking the Blue Pyramid plant, nice structure and bid bud areas forming, purple stems and stalks, supposed to show purples in the buds later, very blueberry'sh smell.
Strains: (5Gal pots) 1x Blue Pyramid seed, 1x Blue Dream clone, 1x Jack The Ripper clone. Then 2x Pure Power Plant clones to fill in on the end.

With so many strains and 3 new one's this is not a numbers run, mainly a pheno hunt. Will be interesting to see once they finish stretching how well I can maintain the two-level canopy's. It's been relatively easy with the individual trellises but i haven't mixed this many strains yet using this trellis method. A lot of it will depend on how unruly they get, like that Blue Pyramid is going to be difficult to tame, it seems like it's stretching an inch a day right now.

Some pics from Day 17 for first 3x3, Day 6 for second:


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

id give then abit more N .....but that's my preference....nice looking bushy plants there mate


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> id give then abit more N .....but that's my preference....nice looking bushy plants there mate


They're Ok I think, true colours aren't right in the larger pics, the lighting with that LED panel (reds) mixed in and the CMH on top makes them look lighter than they are. The closest colour to true colouring is in the first pic, left and towards the bottom you can see they're quite a bit darker, closer to true colour. Below is a close up of that same Blue Pyramid a few days ago in better light, it's actually quite healthy, I don't screw with nutes unless there's a significant def going on. Will be posting some details on medium/nutes when I get a chance, damn work is getting in the way - lol  A close up of the stems, nice purple stripes going on, liking this Blue Pyramid. The one's that could use some extra N are the front-right in the first pic above, they're a lighter colour and show N defs throughout flowering, this is the last run for that strain (PPP), good/fire but nothing special in taste and smell and a bit troublesome under the CMH, ran them twice and they got a lot of bleaching on the top-level leaves under the CMH, while the other strains (JTR and Blue Dream) were fine.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

Current veg cabinet details...

I have a few seeds and clones going right now. Have about 6 weeks before I finish the first 3x3, then another 2 weeks for the second. Going to take 3-5 of the one's in 1Gal pots for the next round, depending on final sexing. Then there's a Jack The Ripper beauty coming up, recently up-potted to a 3Gal pot (far right). That JTR will veg for a while if i can manage it space-wise, plan is to eventually up-pot to a 7Gal and see what I can get from a large JTR.

I have a raised platform that I throw in there (left) to get seedlings/clones going without moving the lights. The 2 on the platform at the front are #1 & #2 Harlequin BX4 clones, 2 weeks out of the cloner and doing nicely, very easy strain to clone, took 4x clones and kept one of each pheno I'll be keeping until I finish and keep a final pheno for this Harlequin strain. I think #2 will win but we'll see when they're done in the tent in ~4 weeks. The 2 at the back of the platform are likely keepers of 2 different DIY strains from seed, depending on sex. They're Jack The Ripper x Blueberry (Blue Ripper), and Pure Power Plant x Blueberry (Blue Power plant). First of about 6 DIY strains I have a bunch of seeds from, will be running them for pheno searches. Hoping for a killer personal strain with the Blue Ripper and hoping to have injected some flavour into the decent producing PPP strain with these.

To the right on the floor are 1 of each of the same DIY strains, weren't looking the greatest pheno-wise but they were cramped in the smaller cabinet longer than they should have been, they've been looking better once they got some elbow room, we'll see if they make the cut. The 3Gal JTR is looking fantastic and shaping up to be a monster down the road. If I can keep it going and eventually into a 7Gal GeoPot this one should be an awesome stash of JTR  It was just an extra clone I couldn't cull and I'm glad I kept it now as it's looking like a winner.
 

Cheers


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol everytime I read your thread title I hear Garth Brooks singing it




And the Groerrr Grooooows...


Looking good in there - how long have you been running the JTR strain? Seems like it's always in your lineup. Must be some good smoke. I'm really digging the bamboo fence things - looks like they'd really help w/ training..


Fucking bradberry.... -.-


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lol everytime I read your thread title I hear Garth Brooks singing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, not a Garth Brooks (my gf is though) fan but I see the connection  Was throwing around different titles but stuck with the double entendre, fuck people up when they're high - lol

That's about 6th/7th a generation clone, it's a good pheno, fire, great taste/smell and smooooth when cured. The Blue Dream I just pulled is good, close on smell/taste, smooth even before a proper cure, but definitely not as potent I'd say 3-4 hits for the Blue Dream, 2 or less for JTR, that's why you see it in pretty well every grow. It's a bitch giving up a good pheno so unless something replaces it, it'll be around for a while 

Love those bamboo trellises, wish I had bought a few more, they're seasonal in the dollar store, should be good for the winter though, can't fit many more plants than what I have in there. Have one pair set aside for that JTR in the veg cabinet. Great for training, and later when the colas start to do the lean they're handy as well  Cheers.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> lol, not a Garth Brooks (my gf is though) fan but I see the connection  Was throwing around different titles but stuck with the double entendre, fuck people up when they're high - lol
> 
> That's about 6th/7th a generation clone, it's a good pheno, fire, great taste/smell and smooooth when cured. The Blue Dream I just pulled is good, close on smell/taste, smooth even before a proper cure, but definitely not as potent I'd say 3-4 hits for the Blue Dream, 2 or less for JTR, that's why you see it in pretty well every grow. It's a bitch giving up a good pheno so unless something replaces it, it'll be around for a while
> 
> Love those bamboo trellises, wish I had bought a few more, they're seasonal in the dollar store, should be good for the winter though, can't fit many more plants than what I have in there. Have one pair set aside for that JTR in the veg cabinet. Great for training, and later when the colas start to do the lean they're handy as well  Cheers.


Yea I can't do country either tbh lol...garth isn't terrible but the genre overall just irritates me for some reason.

Definitely makes sense to keep it around - you notice any difference going into new generations or does it genuinely seem like identical copies? I don't really see how it could be any different if the DNA is the same but I've been reading mixed messages about clones losing something after several generations, and others claim there's no difference from the mother to the (pick a number)th generation...?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Yea I can't do country either tbh lol...garth isn't terrible but the genre overall just irritates me for some reason.
> 
> Definitely makes sense to keep it around - you notice any difference going into new generations or does it genuinely seem like identical copies? I don't really see how it could be any different if the DNA is the same but I've been reading mixed messages about clones losing something after several generations, and others claim there's no difference from the mother to the 50939th generation...?


Only good thing about country is that more women tend to like it, took my GF to a concert and I was surrounded by sweaty, screaming, excited women, tough but I managed to get through it 

Not sure on the clone and generational deterioration, I think there has to be some eventually but there are so many variables it would be difficult to say xx generations to begin deterioration. Only thing I'll be doing is keeping an eye out for tell tale signs like hermies, then cull. No biggie really, pretty sure I'll get bored of a strain or start a new seed well before that happens. So far the last JTR I pulled was the heaviest but of course that was a) bigger plant going in and b) under CMH so again, too many variables to really tell. With the amount of training I do and it changes slightly depending on the initial growth, it's difficult to really tell. If I don't screw it up I'm going to shoot for a 5-6 oz JTR with that one I have in veg, it has the right structure to produce 16+ colas


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought I'd post my medium and feed methods. I'd grown outdoor in different soil mixes for years. When I came indoor I wanted to stick to soil but wanted to avoid bugs. I found fully organic messy indoor and settled on a mix, 50% PRO-Mix/50% Triple Mix. I find it a good mix for water retention, no packing, and clean as far as soil goes. I supplement feeds through veg and flowering and settled on AN Sensi Grow/Bloom A&B. I've tried different levels but have settled on the following feed levels:

Early Veg: @400 ppm. Veg: @500 ppm Stretch: 2 weeks @700 ppm (50% Grow/50% Bloom) Flowering: 600 ppm

I don't "flush" but through the whole cycle, until the 3rd week of flowering, I water-feed-water-feed. 3 weeks into flowering I feed-feed-water. The last 2 weeks I go back to water-feed-water-feed and end with 1 or 2 waterings with only water. It produces well but I'm not overfeeding, tastes and burns great. Plants are using up everything and haven't had any sort of build ups or lock-out issues. I screwed up last round taking some PPP's down to 400 ppm and got a bunch of fluffy bud, too low, live and learn, 550-600 is good, just finished a Blue Dream that was fed on that and got nice tight buds, and lots of them.

Last mention is the pots this medium goes into. Switched to fabric pots several rounds ago and love them. They build a great root system compared to plastic, they're now really cheap, reusable. Great and inexpensive way to up your yield and even use less medium. They way the root structure builds, a 3Gal fabric can grow a plant the size you'd normally put in a 5Gal plastic pot. I ran a PBK a few rounds back that ended up 42" tall in a 3Gal pot, no root binding, healthy plant. I try and keep them propped up off the bottom of the catch trays, found some trays and rings with 5/8" feet and holes to keep them off the bottom that sit in the trays at the dollar store, works well.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

Have posted some info on this in other threads, here's some details of environmental monitoring tools I use to keep things in check. It allows me to quickly see potential issues, even when I'm on the road, I travel quite a bit for work so it's very handy for troubleshooting potential problems while I'm away and just keep an eye on things. I've had a few incidents where I was able to tell there was an issue and had my GF fix the problems while I was away.

*Temp, humidity, water temp, and water leak sensors:*
I have 3 of these units, tent, flower room and veg cabinet. I don't bother with it in the smaller seedling/clone cabinet as it's sitting in my laundry room, good/steady environment, runs 24/7 and keeps steady temps/humidity.

They are _LaCrosse RF/WiFi sensors_. You can have 5 sensors connected to 1 controller. The controller is connected to your router (wired/ethernet) and can be anywhere in RF range of the sensors. I just have the controller sitting in a cabinet which houses my power panels and routers. The sensors communicate with the controller via RF signals, they're battery operated and the system monitors the battery level, sends you an alert if it needs changing, typically once/year.

The basic sensors monitor temp and humidity. There are add-on sensors for specific purposes. e.g. I have one wet probe which I can use in my cloner res, it attaches to the basic sensor and has a 6ft cable with the wet sensor attached. I just dump the wet probe into the res and it sends data to the system every xx minutes (you set the frequency to whatever you want). I have another water leak sensor in the main flower room (cable attached to the basic temp/RH sensor). That sensor sits under my sub-floor, about 1/8" above the concrete floor. There's a sump pump in my flower room, if it ever goes and water leaks onto the concrete floor I'll get an alert (email, text, whatever you want to set it to). Years ago I had a sump pump go in my first house and dumped 2" of water across my whole basement, shit happens! I take readings on all sensors every 15 minutes. The readings are sent to LaCrosse servers, then an app on your phone/tablet, or a browser (https) connection to their web site displays current environment readings, plus the last 200 readings. On a computer/browser you can also download the readings once/week in a .csv file format.

Besides being able to monitor the environment live on a computer/phone/tablet, anywhere, anytime. All sensors and individual monitoring sensors like the wet probe and water leak detector can be set with thresholds and separate alerts methods/times/incidents. For example, if temps go below say 60F, or above 90F I get a text alert. If I have the probe in my cloner and res temps go above 75F I get a text alert, etc...

It can sound complicated to non-techs but it took me 20 minutes to initially set it up and takes 5 minutes to setup new probes/sensors. After using this tech for 1 1/2 years I can vouch that it's reliable and quite useful.

Here's a screen shot of what it looks like on my computer (tablets are identical):


Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

Another handy monitoring tool I use are indoor tilt/pan/zoom cameras, kind of like webcam's on steroids. I have a few different models that I got over the last 1 1/2 years, basically price drives features/functionality, they're the _Foscam_ brand.

These allow a fixed camera to pan the room, take snapshots, and record video to your computer or an SD card in the back of the camera. I'm not using some of the features yet just haven't spent the time to set them up. They recently added schedules which can be used to take snapshots or record, will be looking into that one to capture time-lapse pics to an SD card. The built-in software can monitor several cameras at once. I have 4 total in each room and can get a quick view of everything going on at a glance.

In general I wouldn't recommend these unless you have a good understanding of WiFi and Internet security. I'm in the business, I buy them through my business and get to write them off so really no personal cost to me. I also understand the implications of security and have an elaborate security/firewall/vpn system typically used in large businesses (my customers). For me they're handy, let me keep an eye on the grows without going into the rooms, take snapshots for updates and the like, even while I'm travelling.

Here's a snapshot of the main screen last night with all lights on:
 

Cheers...


----------



## polo the don (Nov 26, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Another handy monitoring tool I use are indoor tilt/pan/zoom cameras, kind of like webcam's on steroids. I have a few different models that I got over the last 1 1/2 years, basically price drives features/functionality, they're the _Foscam_ brand.
> 
> These allow a fixed camera to pan the room, take snapshots, and record video to your computer or an SD card in the back of the camera. I'm not using some of the features yet just haven't spent the time to set them up. They recently added schedules which can be used to take snapshots or record, will be looking into that one to capture time-lapse pics to an SD card. The built-in software can monitor several cameras at once. I have 4 total in each room and can get a quick view of everything going on at a glance.
> 
> ...


That is too damn cool.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

polo the don said:


> That is too damn cool.


Thanks polo, both the sensors and cameras make my grows much easier to manage  I've been in the technology field for close to 30 years now, at one point I worked for someone else and ran a data centre, a lot of this tech is no different than monitoring a data centre, just cooler stuff to monitor/look at


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

Is this the new thread?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is this the new thread?


Hi Mo, thanks for popping in. Yes just got it up and running over the last couple of days. Will be posting all updates here, maybe run the odd specialty thread if I'm trying out something completely new but otherwise this will be my "blog". Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

Cool - I am subbed


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

One very cool feature I didn't mention about those cameras and have used in a real-life scenario, is sound. They have both a mic and speaker output (you can even attach an external speaker to a standard 2.5 mm port on the back). Talked my GF through checking a couple of things for me after a short power hit recently. I was sitting in a hotel room in NJ, on my laptop, connected to my vpn and then to the camera. I had checked the LaCrosse alerts and noticed a slight spike in temps so I knew something was going on.

Asked her to go into the flower room and turned on the mic and speaker (button on the control screen turns them on/off as needed). While I was watching her, I talked her through checking a couple of things, all the while seeing what she was doing. NO don't touch that!! lol. All it was that time was a circulation fan that defaults to off when the power kicks out, no biggie and easy enough to fix. Very cool and practical feature worth a mention. While I was travelling, a quick look at the LaCrosse sensor app told me there was something wrong, the camera allowed me to see what was going on and talk my GF through fixing it in a matter of minutes, what's that worth?


----------



## polo the don (Nov 26, 2014)

Priceless.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

IR Camshot of the flower room. Like these shots for picking out bud development, the IR highlights the buds/colas. You can see a line between the two loads and pick out the colas developing in the first 3x3 budding at Day 20, the second one at the back at day 9 is showing flowers now but buds haven't fully developed yet.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US folks, have spent many turkey days in the US as I have family there. Hope you all get some time with family and friends, cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

Update on the 2x 3x3's in the main flower room. The first one at the back is Day 22, closet one is Day 11. 

Second one in the 5Gal and 2x 2gal fillers is now about 4" taller than the first, probably go another 4" before they settle. Haven't tied them back yet to even things up as they'll stretch for another week or so. This one will end up around 30" tall and measures 32" x 36". First 3x3 in the 3Gal pots has settled into flowering and landed at about 24-27" tall, not bad and fairly even canopy considering 4x strains. It measures out almost exactly 36" x 36". The Blue Pyramid (front-left) is leaving the JTR and Blue Dream behind in overall size, this thing will end up close to double the size when it came into 12/12. But all 3 are looking solid and should produce well.
  

The Harlequin's in the 4x 2gal pots in the tent are coming along nicely, Day 33 for them yesterday. Trying to tame the two taller phenos to stay under the lights, will be tying them down as they continue to shoot up even this far into the cycle. Overall very happy with this strain so far, building solid colas/buds and more buds than I was anticipating. 

The mixed spectrum with the COB spot light and DIY LED/CFL panel in there looks to be doing the same as last round, buds are feeling solid/tight and penetration is getting right down to the bottom, middle and lower layer bud sites are looking good, will be some popcorn down there but not much. I have 2 keeper phenos which are now at the front, the one (right-front) is more solid with buds and less stretched but has a fuelly smell more than fruity. The other is slightly more stretched but has an incredibly sweet smell, kind of a combo of a ripe pineapple and sweet lemon smell, this will be a keeper for sure.
    

Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey I've got a couple harlequin crosses I've got going right now bro!

It's Harlequin x Maui. I'm hoping to get some good meds out of it for my wife who has MS.

Here they are...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey I've got a couple harlequin crosses I've got going right now bro!
> 
> It's Harlequin x Maui. I'm hoping to get some good meds out of it for my wife who has MS.


Nice, they look similar, these are Harlequin BX4 from BC Bud Depot, looking forward to trying it. They're producing more bud than I had expected, not a bad thing  Not seeing any of the mutant/twisted leaves I got around your stage (all 4 phenos) but this is a different cross, someone else had mentioned those twisted leaves on their straight-up Harlequin's. Cheers.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea the harlequin these were crossed with was the clone only from harborside.

I'm after the "golden goose" you could say of strains on this one.

Don't get me wrong I love to get high but I'm in it to find the best possible medicine I can for my wife.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

Veg update. Up-potted 2 of the reg DIY crosses, one of each are doing well (smaller one's in 3Gal pots on the floor/right). Just hoping they turn out fems, one definitely looks like it, the other is questionable. Not sure if I'll keep the two at the back on the left as I don't like the plant structure but may keep any fems going just to see what they turn out like.

The two at the front left on the platform are clones, one of each #1/#2 Harlequin BX4 phenos. They're right around 3 weeks out of the cloner and looking good. One thing I noticed with this strain is they clone easy, took only 8 days to get roots hitting the water in the cloner. All 4 clones (one from each pheno) took excellent. Just kept one if each of the two potential keeper pheno's. The others were doing well, just not quite as nice, left them in the party cups and put them in the flower room in a corner on some 2x4's to raise them enough to get some light. They're already flowering within about 10 days or so of 12/12 and looking good for party cup clones. Will have to wait until they finish to decide which pheno to keep, mentioned above one smells excellent but it's more stretchy/lanky than the #2 which has a nice structure. Going to train these though (ones flowering in the tent were just FIM'd once), I may be able to shape them into the structure I like as I veg.

The larger one in the back-right corner is the JTR clone in a 3Gal. Hope to eventually get it into a 7Gal pot and veg for another 6-7 weeks if I can manage it space-wise. It continues to grow well, LST'd, super-cropped and FIM'd twice now, should produce a bunch of colas, shooting for at least 12, maybe up to 16 by the time I flower it.
 

Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've noticed that bout mine as well groerr! They were the first to take roots out of the 36 I took. I'm really liking this strain so far. One is also extremely fruity and the other doesn't have much other then a fuely/hash undertone. It's like what you have been describing is what's in my brain with them lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea the harlequin these were crossed with was the clone only from harborside.
> I'm after the "golden goose" you could say of strains on this one.
> Don't get me wrong I love to get high but I'm in it to find the best possible medicine I can for my wife.


Here's hoping they turn out well for you. I'm after the high CBD for a couple of cancer patients and if it's a good one I'll use any extra crop in my teas and edibles. For some reason I had it in mind that these would be low end producers but so far they're looking great for being in 2gal pots. Particularly the two stockier/branchy phenos and considering I didn't do any real training to them other than 1x FIM. I'm thinking the good phenos with some training and larger pots in later rounds should produce 3+ zip plants which would be acceptable.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've noticed that bout mine as well groerr! They were the first to take roots out of the 36 I took. I'm really liking this strain so far. One is also extremely fruity and the other doesn't have much other then a fuely/hash undertone. It's like what you have been describing is what's in my brain with them lol.


Yeah sounds similar, mine were the first 4 of 12 in the first load and like a week ahead of the others as far as rooting. I'm hoping the fully smelling one changes or becomes more subtle as it matures, it's almost overwhelming how strong it smells, when I took them out this week to trim off any dead stuff and water them, I was looking around to see if I had spilled some gas, smelled like I had tipped over a gas can - lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Haha I've gotta change my clothes every time I come out of my flower room. It's bad. Sometimes I forget and go outside and the wind is just like and I'm holy shit what is that.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've gotta change my clothes every time I come out of my flower room. It's bad. Sometimes I forget and go outside and the wind is just like and I'm holy shit what is that.


Lol, the Blue Dream I just pulled was like that (strong but sweet/blueberry smell). I made sure the day we were trimming that I didn't have to go anywhere or have visitors pop by, wholly stink batman!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2014)

Quick camshot update on each of the runs.

*Top-Left, Main Veg Cabinet:*
Camera angled downward toward the 3x 3Gal pots. Up-potted one of each of the better looking DIY seeds. They've been FIM'd, super-cropped and tied into shape. Bottom-right is the JTR, you see about 2/3 of the plant in the camshot. I super-cropped 3 branches today so it's looking rough, a week and it'll have bounced back and should shoot up a few more colas. I may go straight to a 7Gal as it's getting quite large, will give it another 1-2 weeks in the 3Gal. Still have the 2x Harlequin clones on the platform behind these, doing well. And 2x DIY seedlings that will likely be culled if I get at least 1 fem from the other 2x DIY seeds.

*Top-Right, Clone Cabinet:*
6 of the first batch of clones, all taking well, should be good to up-pot into 1gal fabric in 7-10 days. 4x THC Bomb (2 from each pheno), 2x Blue Dream. Behind them are another 4x Blue Dream that I dropped straight into soil, looks like all will root, will pick 4 of the best to do a 3x3 with 4x BD's in 5Gal pots. Have 2x Blue Pyramid clones just about ready for party cups, liking the look of this pheno so far, large, strong plant. Will run a second 4x 5Gal 3x3 with the best of 2x THC Bomb and 2x Blue Pyramid.

*Bottom-Left, Flower Room:*
1st 3x3 at front is just past 3 weeks, nice bud development, colas are shaping, should start seeing some small bud porn by next weekend. 2nd 3x3 is still stretching at just shy of 2 weeks in. Buds are now developing, should settle down the stretch this week. Will then tie them down and even out the canopy. Looks like they'll end up 8-10" higher than the 3Gal 3x3. All are healthy/strong and praying lights-on.

*Bottom-Right, 2x2x4' Tent:*
The 4x Harlequin's in 2 gal pots are loving the LED/CFL combo. buds are dense/tight, all levels are developing good size buds. They're at 5 weeks, 3 or so to go, lots of time to fatten up those buds/colas. Very healthy, no defs or sign of stress. Very easy grow so far. Looking like a decent yield from 4x 2gal fabric pots. Pheno #1 smells incredible and will be carrying on for sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking good brotha. I've been wanting to get some camera's for my 2 rooms. Just haven't had the funds lol. Spent a lot updating the whole setup and I'm hoping it was worth it. So far it's looking good.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good brotha. I've been wanting to get some camera's for my 2 rooms. Just haven't had the funds lol. Spent a lot updating the whole setup and I'm hoping it was worth it. So far it's looking good.


Thanks giggles, those cams are handy but not priorities, a little at a time. Infrastructure upgrades will pay for the cameras later


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 2, 2014)

I stopped getting updates from your thread for some reason - missed half the posts :X Still can't get over how dope your little surveillance set up is. I feel like it'd be shitty to take your idea but man who wouldn't love to walk around with live streaming fap material conveniently available on their cellular device 24/7 everyday all day ?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I stopped getting updates from your thread for some reason - missed half the posts :X Still can't get over how dope your little surveillance set up is. I feel like it'd be shitty to take your idea but man who wouldn't love to walk around with live streaming fap material conveniently available on their cellular device 24/7 everyday all day ?


Hey ayr0n, thanks for stopping by. You can use them on your phone, I don't for security, if you're legal you're good though. Pretty handy for sure.

Talking about Cams, here's a full-screen shot of the flower room earlier tonight. 3x3's are budding up nice, lots of colas in that first 3x3, Day 26 so a coupe of strains are about 1/2 way through


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

They look so happy!


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 2, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hey ayr0n, thanks for stopping by. You can use them on your phone, I don't for security, if you're legal you're good though. Pretty handy for sure.
> 
> Talking about Cams, here's a full-screen shot of the flower room earlier tonight. 3x3's are budding up nice, lots of colas in that first 3x3, Day 26 so a coupe of strains are about 1/2 way through
> View attachment 3305613


the girls are looking good - they're gonna fill out real n ice. Looks like you've really got that canopy under control. I like how you've got the colas spaced out nice and evenly , gettin some penetration down to the lower sections so they beef up too. I've really gotta get out into a bigger space like that. It's crazy to see how much more you can produce per plant when they're grown properly.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

What kind of flooring is that?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What kind of flooring is that?


They sell it for garage floors, meant to go right on concrete. It's heavy duty, spill resistant vinyl, about 3/16" thick, durable and easy to wash/clean. HD sells it in different roll sizes, bought one that could cover the whole room and cut it to size. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> the girls are looking good - they're gonna fill out real n ice. Looks like you've really got that canopy under control. I like how you've got the colas spaced out nice and evenly , gettin some penetration down to the lower sections so they beef up too. I've really gotta get out into a bigger space like that. It's crazy to see how much more you can produce per plant when they're grown properly.


Thanks ayr0n, those one's at the back are 15 days in and still stretching, going to get out of control but popping lots of bud sites 

The trellises are working out great for positioning the colas and opening up the centre, getting a second level canopy and nice size buds. I'm finding them good for tying them up until about 30" tall. The first 3x3 at the front runs 24-27" and is pretty even considering 4 strains/6 plants. The second at the back I'll have a bit of a time with, it's well over 30" now and will stretch more. May not bother tying them down, just spreading them out to get light through. Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2014)

A closer look at the Harlequin's in the 2x2 tent, Day 38 of 12/12, 2 weeks or so left. Cruise control time, just frosting, ripening and fattening up the buds now. These have been a pleasure to grow, no problems whatsoever. Been feeding them steady @550 ppm, they've been in a feed-feed-water cycle. They got water last night so now it'll be feed-feed-water-feed-water for the last 5 waterings. Didn't have to tie down those taller colas, they're heavy enough they're leaning now so will just position them and use their own weight to keep them from hitting the lights 

Pheno #1 (front-left with main cola in the centre) is like a subtle fruity perfume smell, definitely a keeper, have never smelled anything like it. Pheno #2(front-right) is loosing some of that strong fuel smell (not a big fan of that smell) so may be a keeper after all if it leans more towards that underlying lighter perfume smell. Last couple of weeks it smelled like pheno #1 but someone had dumped a gas can over it. The other 2 phenos at the back weren't keepers anyhow due to the plant/growth structure and they hardly have any smell, both are pretty well identical. Looks like at least 3 phenos if anyone tries these, tall/lanky/stretchy with little smell and sparse bud sites, shorter one with some side branching and that incredible smell, and short/stocky/branchy with that same smell and a stronger fuel smell over it.

Last pic picked up some purple LED light from the cloner just outside the tent, highlights the frost nicely:
    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2014)

Trying to sex these two DIY seedlings. Any opinions welcome, will have to make a decision soon as they're getting quite large. I may collect some pollen if one turns out male to back-cross later. Should have the tent available in about 2 weeks or so if needed for collecting some pollen.

The first is the PPP x Blueberry (Blue Power Plant), thinking this one could go either way right now?
     

Second is the JTR x Blueberry (Blue Ripper), pretty sure this one's a fem 
  

Cheers


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 4, 2014)

GroErr said:


> The first is the PPP x Blueberry (Blue Power Plant), thinking this one could go either way right now?
> View attachment 3306710


I see pistols on your PPP X Blueberry - almost positive


----------



## Sativied (Dec 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I see pistols on your PPP X Blueberry - almost positive
> View attachment 3306714


I concur, good eye. I use a scope to sex them early, ie. as early as the first pair of white pistils show. Grats Groerr, it's a girl


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I see pistols on your PPP X Blueberry - almost positive





Sativied said:


> I concur, good eye. I use a scope to sex them early, ie. as early as the first pair of white pistils show. Grats Groerr, it's a girl


Thanks guys, I missed those little one's on the first one! Seeing a few on the JTR x Blueberry, looks like I got me a couple of babes  Nice, they're looking great from a plant structure perspective (the other 2 look like crap so time to cull I think). Time to FIM again, already super-cropped, should be a good size and lots of colas by the time I flower them  Better pop some more seeds and find a couple of horny males to mate later


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

I've got some really nice Harlequin x Maui stud juice


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 4, 2014)

So I just noticed I've been saying 'pistols'...caught it on your thread then looked back and I've done it like 60 times lmao. Got guns all over ur plants bro, watch out.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

If I saw those bitches on my girls I would thiink twice about not giving them what they wanted. 

Locked and loaded at all times....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got some really nice Harlequin x Maui stud juice


Sounds like a good one  I'm liking these Harlequin's I'm running, good idea. Want to pop a good male from those DIY seeds and cross them with a fem DIY before I cross them again. Just have to wait for some room to start popping more seeds, have a lot of clones on the go and in the cloner right now. It's pretty well a full house right now, just took this snapshot below, all rooms are running pretty well full tilt, I'm likin' it 

Top-left, Veg Cabinet. Bottom is a JTR that spreads across the width of the cabinet now, when I do some clean-up/culling in there it'll go to a 7Gal to flower about 5 weeks out. Above it are the 2x DIY strains that look like fems, will flower them with the 2x Harlequin clones on the other side of the cabinet in about 3 - 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> So I just noticed I've been saying 'pistols'...caught it on your thread then looked back and I've done it like 60 times lmao. Got guns all over ur plants bro, watch out.


You doing this artwork on the man's clock again? lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

A closer look at the 3x6, colas are filing in with bud. The smaller 3x3 is Day 28, the larger one's are Day 17 and pretty well done stretching now, filling in with buds very nicely. Spread them out a bit last night as the second 3x3 was needing some elbow room after the stretch. Between them they're taking a full 3x6' now. 

The 5Gal plants (Blue Pyramid, Blue Dream, and Jack The Ripper) are looking impressive, all headed for 3-4 zip plants if they continue the way they're going right now.

Not impressed with a couple of the smaller plants in the 3Gal, the Super Skunk and Blue Dream clone in the 3Gal's are spindly/weak, no biggie as I won't be carrying on the SS, nothing special about it. The BD clone was just a bad clone I think as the one coming up in the 5Gal is looking like a 4 zip plant. Other than those, the 2x THC Bomb look good, both almost identical phenos, nothing (smell, bud size/look) standing out about them though so far. Both JTR's in 3Gal will likely outperform all the other's in 3Gal. The regular clone is looking good for a 3Gal pot. The monster crop (flowering) JTR clone is looking awesome and has the most buds and biggest colas in the 3gal 3x3.
   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

Some observation on pot size, veg length and output. Unless I'm doing a pheno/strain hunt like the current smaller 3x3 in 3Gal pots, will be going less plants in 5 or 7Gal I think going forward if I can manage the veg space. The 5Gal plants are significantly bigger and stronger with less than 2 weeks difference in veg. I saw a similar increase in output with the Blue Dream in a 7Gal pot last round.

I did a calculation called ounce per week (opw) to apply to this run and calculate the optimal veg times/container size. Taking into consideration the total numbers of weeks in a run, extending veg times and doing larger pots looks better. The 5Gal Blue Dream should give me a baseline against the first one I ran in a 7Gal. Idea is that by simply extending veg times (flowering time remains constant for each strain) and using a larger container should provide better opw. e.g.

Using a baseline/assumption of a Blue Dream getting ~4 zips in a 5Gal pot, vegged 8 weeks
I pulled 7 zips from a 7gal pot, vegged for 11 weeks
Flowering time would be 8 weeks for both, only difference in time is the extended veg time
5Gal = 4 oz. % 16 weeks = .25 oz. per week
7Gal = 7 oz. % 19 weeks = .37 oz. per week

We'll see once this 3Gal/5Gal run is finished but if going for yield, the longer veg + container size is looking like a better option.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 5, 2014)

GroErr said:


> A closer look at the 3x6, colas are filing in with bud. The smaller 3x3 is Day 28, the larger one's are Day 17 and pretty well done stretching now, filling in with buds very nicely. Spread them out a bit last night as the second 3x3 was needing some elbow room after the stretch. Between them they're taking a full 3x6' now.
> 
> The 5Gal plants (Blue Pyramid, Blue Dream, and Jack The Ripper) are looking impressive, all headed for 3-4 zip plants if they continue the way they're going right now.
> 
> ...


Looking damn good in there - how's the smell? Do you filter all 4 of your rooms?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Looking damn good in there - how's the smell? Do you filter all 4 of your rooms?


Thanks Ayr0n, so far so good should be interesting to see what these yield. Flower room is stinking up, I have 2 doors to get into it, have to close the first door before going into the room or it stinks up the basement quick.

Only filter the larger flower room. The veg cabinet doesn't smell and is in front of the main flower room behind a door to the basement. The small seedling cabinet I don't worry about as there's no smell at all.

The tent is an interesting one in that it's under my stairs, well away from the flower room. I just keep a HEPA filter outside the tent, near the exhaust vent for the tent. It has a fan and doubles as a circulation fan for the cloner, to keep air blowing on the clones. Then I have an ONA gel bucket sitting on the floor under the stairs. Between the 2, it keeps any smell from the tent in check.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 8, 2014)

Update on clones, veg & flower room. Will post a separate update for the Harlequins to get around the 10 pic limit per post.

Clones are coming along well. Will be selecting the best of each strain/pheno to carry on in veg. I have the tent coming available in about 2 weeks, so won't cull any remaining clones. Will just up-pot any extras to 1Gal pots and run them in the tent, along with a couple of DIY seedlings about 4 weeks in that I was going to cull, since I have some time into them and space I'll just flower them in the tent as well, they were up-potted from 1Gal to 2Gal yesterday. Will build a little booster platform for the 1Gal extra clones to keep things somewhat even in height. Based on what I'm seeing in the flower room, cut a couple of more clones from each of the Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid at around the 18 day mark of flowering. If the clone from a flowering JTR is any indication of production these should do well, that JTR flowering clone in the first 3x3 is going to produce very nicely, huge colas with buds filling in about 16" of the 24" colas. The 4x clones at left are straight to soil Blue Dream clones, culled the smallest but 3 of them remain and look like they'll do well now that they're rooted.
 

Veg Cabinet is filling up quick. There's 2x extra DIY seedlings in there in 2Gal pots now that will run in the tent, they'll be out within 2 weeks the way the Harlequin's are maturing. Balance of 2x DIY in 3Gal and 2x Harlequin clones in 3Gal will go into the flower room when the first 3x3 finishes, about 3 - 3 1/2 weeks or so, they'll have plenty of time to bush out and fill in. The JTR (far-right) in the 3Gal will be up-potted in 2 weeks once I get the first 2 DIY's into the tent, it will veg another 2 weeks after that in a 7Gal and should be a good size by the time it goes into the flower room. Will run it on its own under one of the lights, maybe even the 210w bulb since it'll have plenty of room/light by itself.
 

Flower Room is looking awesome. Between the 2x 3x3' runs, it's filled in the full 3x6 area under the two LEC units. Day 31 of 12/12 for the first (shorter/3Gal) run, Day 20 for the second. 1st 3x3 is filling in, fattening up and in good shape, no issues there and the plants seem to be responding well at 20-22" below the light. The larger plants in the second run are also filling in nicely at almost 3 weeks, the Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid are looking awesome and will be nice producers based on bud/cola development so far. The JTR in that run is also looking nice, not quite as large but still a 3+ zip plant developing. Some shots of the full room and canopy, couple of sample bud shots, longer one is a nice JTR cola filling in, second is a sample JTR bud from the flowering clone, interesting thing with these flowering clones, the colour of the leaves/pant is much lighter and the bud structure is even different, they smell the same, that's about it.
       

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 8, 2014)

Update on the Harlequin's @day 42/6 weeks of 12/12. Pleasantly surprised here. For 2Gal pots these things are pushing out a lot of bud 

Mentioned the incredible smell coming off a couple of the pheno's (1 & 2), kind of like ripe tropical fruit punch, pheno #2 adds a fuel smell but that has weakened a bit and smelling quite good. If this stuff tastes anything like it smells this is a good find, particularly if it lives up to its 1:1 THC/CBD billing. Very nice and easy to grow strain so far, I'm impressed, should do really well with some training. These just went straight in other than being FIM'd once.

Buds are feeling solid/dense. Looks like this mixed white spectrum between 3000k/4000k LED and some 2700 CFL will replicate the yield/density I saw last round in the tent. Nice yield for a bunch of cheap/DIY LED's, I'm pretty positive now it's the mix of spectrum that's doing it, huge improvement from when I ran just the 3000k LED spot light. It's prompting me to re-think the COB panels I was going to build. Think I'll stick with the 3000k 3070's for 2x 50w, then do 2x 50w of 2700k and 2x 50w of 4000k and see what that can do.

About 2 weeks to go, likely pull on Dec. 18-20th to be dry by Boxing Day, Merry Xmas to me 
     

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 8, 2014)

Forgot to mention this in the veg update. Not that it means anything but I like mutations.

The JTR x Blueberry DIY in the 3Gal pot that will flower out in a few weeks has a strange leaf mutation. The leaves around the main/original cola are all 9-finger. The rest around any other colas are either 7 or 5 finger. Noticed it this past week as I was training them, pretty cool. This JTR x Blueberry cross, although it looks more sativa'sh than the other (PPP x Blueberry), has a strong Blueberry smell to it and an underlying JTR lemon smell, likin' it so far


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey @GroErr did your harlequin's have frost in the first 2 weeks?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey @GroErr did your harlequin's have frost in the first 2 weeks?


Early, I'd say around 3 weeks is when it was noticeable on the one pheno. Haven't had a close look at trichs yet, still about 10-12 days but they're frosting up nicely. Can't wait to try this stuff, hope it tastes like it smells...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Was it like this? Just ended day 13.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

Wholly crap, that's early frost for Day 13 compared to mine, closest I got to that was Day 25 below, nice


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yea I'm excited for this one 

Should be some good meds


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm excited for this one
> 
> Should be some good meds


I'm liking these too, noticed yours are quite different in colouring, mine were never that dark, they've been lighter green all through the cycles. Think you mentioned yours is crossed though so that would make a big difference.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I'm liking these too, noticed yours are quite different in colouring, mine were never that dark, they've been lighter green all through the cycles. Think you mentioned yours is crossed though so that would make a big difference.


Yep these were crossed with a maui. Both phenos are really green but one of them is like a Forrest green.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been tracking and trying a few different scenarios with pot sizes, length of veg etc. Trying to come up with a measurement to maximize space/yield from the space/equipment I have. I think this one is simple and captures Grams Per Day (GPD). It takes the total number of days in a cycle (Veg + Flower) and divides it by the yield in grams to give you the GPD number.

Attaching the spreadsheet below (zipped so I could upload it) if anyone wants to use it. You fill in the veg time in weeks, number of plants and estimated yield based on your grow style and results, it spits out the estimated GPD number (higher = better). I could have added a variable field for flowering times but I tend to stick with 8 weeks or less so I just used a fixed 8 week flowering cycle. Adjust it as needed. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

Quick Camshot update, smooth sailing in all rooms. Harvest coming up in 10-12 days for the Harlequin's in the tent, then weekly for a couple of weeks out of the flower room with 4 strains in there. Clones and veg cabinet plants are growing like weeds


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

The harlequins are in the tent right? Bottom right screen?


----------



## polo the don (Dec 9, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Quick Camshot update, smooth sailing in all rooms. Harvest coming up in 10-12 days for the Harlequin's in the tent, then weekly for a couple of weeks out of the flower room with 4 strains in there. Clones and veg cabinet plants are growing like weeds
> View attachment 3310466


Please be sure to tell us how that Harliquin make you feel. So sad you didn't get a male for some seeds. I guess I'm just gonna have to order some myself...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The harlequins are in the tent right? Bottom right screen?


Hey, yes, bottom-right, white LED's/CFL's in there but the spectrum mix makes it come out yellowish. One pheno is looking really ripe, going to start checking them closer.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Please be sure to tell us how that Harliquin make you feel. So sad you didn't get a male for some seeds. I guess I'm just gonna have to order some myself...


For sure, thinking it'll be dry for Xmas Day, should be able to sample some around then. I've never tried any high CBD strains, interested to see what the high is like, smells out of this world, if it tastes like that it'll make some nice edibles


----------



## indianajones (Dec 9, 2014)

looking dank as usual, good to see you getting on the COB train.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Please be sure to tell us how that Harliquin make you feel. So sad you didn't get a male for some seeds. I guess I'm just gonna have to order some myself...


I've some beautiful maui x harlequin stud juice "cough cough"


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

GroErr said:


> For sure, thinking it'll be dry for Xmas Day, should be able to sample some around then. I've never tried any high CBD strains, interested to see what the high is like, smells out of this world, if it tastes like that it'll make some nice edibles


Has to be one of my favorite highs, and the medical properties are out of this world. Best clear high I've ever had. CBD for the win.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

indianajones said:


> looking dank as usual, good to see you getting on the COB train.


Thanks for popping by and the kudos. Going to figure out the 3070 COB thing shortly, changing gears a little, mixing up the spectrum instead of all 3000k. Need to order a few COBs, see if I can get some time on them through the holidays, I'm off work for a couple of weeks


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2014)

Had to water them tonight so got some Harlequin LED bud porn, @day 44, nice frost on these now.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

How long are you taking them to? Trying to get a feel for the harlequin side of this cross.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How long are you taking them to? Trying to get a feel for the harlequin side of this cross.


BCBD says the highest CBD is to be found around 8 weeks so somewhere in that range should do it. I pre-stetched these @14/10 for about a week, so counting 8 weeks from the 12/12 flip they should be done. Pheno #1/#2 are looking ripe, just some more hairs to ripen so they should fall right into that 8 week mark which would be Dec 20th. The other 2 which are essentially the same tall/lanky pheno look like they can go to 9 weeks right now, not as mature as the other 2, still a lot of white hairs. That said, I'll take them until they're done which to me is slight ambers showing up and overall maturity of the buds. Like I've noticed with a few strains, the middle/lower buds are more mature than the top, noticed that large bud/cola still has mainly clear trichs, whereas the other smaller buds further down the plant are starting to cloud up.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Thanks for popping by and the kudos. Going to figure out the 3070 COB thing shortly, changing gears a little, mixing up the spectrum instead of all 3000k. Need to order a few COBs, see if I can get some time on them through the holidays, I'm off work for a couple of weeks


Ok, order done, Digi (Canada) has shit for stock in 2700k so I went Vero 29's instead, they look even easier to mount. Here's the order for reference in case anyone is thinking COB builds. The harness/clips just makes the electrical connection easier, $2 per will save me a lot of headaches trying to solder them.

I have some 3000k COBs so the plan is to mount 2x 3000k on one large heat sink (~100w), then 2x 2700k (~100w), and 2x 4000k (~100w) on single heat sinks so I can mix them up and hang them to mix the 3x spectrums.


2x 12976-1152-NDBXRC-27G10K0-L-03LED MODULE COB VERO WHT2700K2
4x 24WM9596-ND0688014228PICO-EZMATE HARNESS FOR VERO 18"VERO WIRE HARNESS/CLIP4
2x 32976-1148-NDBXRC-40E10K0-L-03LED MODULE COB VERO WHTVERO 29 4000K2


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2014)

Got some maintenance done in the main room. Installed another rack in the ceiling to adjust the lights, better spread/coverage over the length. Installed the oscillating fan on the wall with a bracket, gives me some floor space and room to move around. And installed a rack on the wall to throw extra clones in there, do some 12/12 from seed. Had those 2 on the floor and they weren't getting much light. 2x Harlequin clones I didn't have room for in veg so I put them straight into 12/12 and left them in the cups. Stretched like crazy reaching for the light - lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice, looking killer as usual GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Nice, looking killer as usual GroErr


Thanks Bob, looking like a nice haul, Super Skunk (bottom-left) is starting to fade, buds are looking ripe, noticed a coupe of leaves turning already. Tiny buds on that one compared to all the others, first grow so don't have anything to go by, but based on the others assuming it's just a strain trait, smells good though 

We got a good blast of snow overnight, looking like a good weekend for boarding - whoohoo!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

Hoping for a big dump this weekend..fingers crossed..think I'll do a 3day Mammoth trip next week


----------



## polo the don (Dec 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Thanks Bob, looking like a nice haul, Super Skunk (bottom-left) is starting to fade, buds are looking ripe, noticed a coupe of leaves turning already. Tiny buds on that one compared to all the others, first grow so don't have anything to go by, but based on the others assuming it's just a strain trait, smells good though
> 
> We got a good blast of snow overnight, looking like a good weekend for boarding - whoohoo!





BobBitchen said:


> Hoping for a big dump this weekend..fingers crossed..think I'll do a 3day Mammoth trip next week


Here in south Louisiana we see about 1/2 inch if snow per decade, if even that much. Hell, we can wear shorts on Christmas


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Hoping for a big dump this weekend..fingers crossed..think I'll do a 3day Mammoth trip next week


Nice, real mountains, wish I had some closer, I'm like 10 minutes to the best we have in Ontario (Blue Mountain) but get out to BC on business quite a bit through the winter, funny how my customers out West get more attention between December and April - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Here in south Louisiana we see about 1/2 inch if snow per decade, if even that much. Hell, we can wear shorts on Christmas


lol, my bro is in FL and sends me pics all the time like that, prick  I'd miss the skiing/boarding too much to move south, will wait to do the Florida/golfing thing for when I can't ski or board anymore


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Nice, real mountains, wish I had some closer, I'm like 10 minutes to the best we have in Ontario (Blue Mountain) but get out to BC on business quite a bit through the winter, funny how my customers out West get more attention between December and April - lol


BC is awesome, only been to Whistler/Blackcomb once, The skiing was some of the best I'v had. Unfortunately, Canadian customs held me for 5hrs after landing,( pot bust in 75' ,a roach in my ashtray) so I'm "undesirable" in Canada, but after paying a "Ministers Permit" (bribe) I was let in......
I don't remember the exact amount, either $300 or $500, all my food/spending cash....
lol... good times...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> BC is awesome, only been to Whistler/Blackcomb once, The skiing was some of the best I'v had. Unfortunately, Canadian customs held me for 5hrs after landing,( pot bust in 75' ,a roach in my ashtray) so I'm "undesirable" in Canada, but after paying a "Ministers Permit" (bribe) I was let in......
> I don't remember the exact amount, either $300 or $500, all my food/spending cash....
> lol... good times...


Wow, that sucks, just a cash grab for sure $#%! Similar to my youngest brother going into the US, he needs a Visa now to go to see his wife's side of the family, all for a 1/4 oz. busted when he was 18. Funny thing is he's now 44 and a religious freak, kind of like a pastor in a cultish "Christian" group he's in. F'n hypocrites, the border guards are likely on all kinds of pharma meds and hung over from the night before, yet have the balls to pull this kind of stuff, when will there ever be some common sense applied to all this shit $#%!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Wow, that sucks, just a cash grab for sure $#%! Similar to my youngest brother going into the US, he needs a Visa now to go to see his wife's side of the family, all for a 1/4 oz. busted when he was 18. Funny thing is he's now 44 and a religious freak, kind of like a pastor in a cultish "Christian" group he's in. F'n hypocrites, the border guards are likely on all kinds of pharma meds and hung over from the night before, yet have the balls to pull this kind of stuff, when will there ever be some common applied to all this shit $#%!


funny, I had been sober/drug free for about 10yrs when this happened,I told them I was only there for 10 days to ski, not enough time to rape & pillage the country !!!
I was pissed until I got on snow, then it all went away.

Id like to go back but I don't need the hassle


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel like I need to give them my life story every time I cross into Canada now. It's horrible. I haven't been for a couple years but fuck it's gotten bad. I remember when you used to be able to use just your license. Ya used to run lots of bud from BC lol. Back in the day that shit was gold!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I feel like I need to give them my life story every time I cross into Canada now. It's horrible. I haven't been for a couple years but fuck it's gotten bad. I remember when you used to be able to use just your license. Ya used to run lots of bud from BC lol. Back in the day that shit was gold!


Yeah, those good'ol days have been gone for a while, 9/11 changed a lot of things on both sides of the border. I used to cross at Windsor and Buffalo with my license, now it's a passport, and half the time they pull you over and check the car. Crossing at an airport into the US is the worst for me, do it at least a couple of times/month, even with a Nexus pass it's a hassle, you're guilty until proven innocent


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2014)

Camshot of the op last night. Potted the first 2x THC Bomb clones, will be up-potting all existing clones to 1Gal's over the next few days. They'll all go into 1Gal's, the best will be carried on to veg, the balance will go into the tent in about 1 1/2 weeks with the smaller 2x DIY veg plants in the cabinet. Will build a platform to even out the canopy in there and hopefully fill it with about 2x 2Gal DIY's and 4-5 clones in 1Gal pots. Kind of a small 2x2 SOG. Have to double-check the 2 smaller DIY seedlings, one is definitely fem, the other is still not showing pistils, could be male, will be checking it again before going into flowering, don't think I'd collect pollen from this one as it wasn't the nicest pheno, if it turns out male I'll just cull it.

Those Harlequin's in the tent (bottom-right) are looking ripe, the 2x phenos I'll keep going seem to be well ahead of the other 2 in maturity, not a bad thing, will be keeping a close eye on them over the next week to decide when to finish them, not long for those 2.

The veg cabinet is bursting at the seams, nowhere for them to go but up now  They've all been FIM'd twice, all super-cropped and LST'd from the beginning. All are developing a bunch of colas and should produce well. 1 1/2 weeks and 2 of them should go to the tent, that'll give the others another 1-2 weeks with some elbow room before flowering. Depending on the size in about 10 days, I may leave them in the 3Gal pots to see what I can push those 3Gal pots to yield. If they're looking too big I'll up-pot them to 5Gal about a week before flowering to let them establish before flipping them.

Flower room is smelling dank! A mix of 4 strains in the smaller 3x3 and 2 more in the larger one is smelling like a pot perfume factory when I open the door  Smaller 3x3 at the front hit Day 35 yesterday, the taller 3x3 is Day 24. The shortest flowering time is the Super Skunk (front-left) which has 8 colas but the buds/colas are tiny in comparison to any of the other strains in there, unless it explodes in the next week doubt that thing will produce even 1 zip, won't be carrying that one on. They say ~49 days but I don't see that one going much more than 45 or so the way it's looking. Some fading showing up, buds are looking mature, nice smell but nothing special. The rest in the shorter 3x3 should all be around 55 days so about 3 weeks to go. The second 3x3 should be 4 1/2 weeks or right around mid-Jan. Looks like Xmas to mid-Jan should be busy harvesting this very full 3x6 mix of strains and plant sizes


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> We got a good blast of snow overnight, looking like a good weekend for boarding - whoohoo!


Wholly shit, nice fresh powder, heading to the hills for a few hours. 42cm/16" in about 12 hours by the time it was done, bless those kids looking to make a buck shovelling driveways


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2014)

have fun GroErr
corked 7 for me........


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2014)

Well that was fun, sunny day right around freezing mark, a little slow/wet towards the end but got a few good runs in. Always forget about the side attractions that keep me going back, a few friendly ladies hanging on the hills today


----------



## polo the don (Dec 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Well that was fun, sunny day right around freezing mark, a little slow/wet towards the end but got a few good runs in. Always forget about the side attractions that keep me going back, a few friendly ladies hanging on the hills today


Sounds like good f'ing times.!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Well that was fun, sunny day right around freezing mark, a little slow/wet towards the end but got a few good runs in. Always forget about the side attractions that keep me going back, a few friendly ladies hanging on the hills today


Some snow bunnies huh?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Sounds like good f'ing times.!





giggles26 said:


> Some snow bunnies huh?


Pretty sure the bunnies are what originally attracted me to skiing  The boarders tend to be 420 friendly  I know that's what attracted me to boarding


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2014)

A closer look at the veg/clones last night. Clones are filling that little cabinet, a couple of weeks or less and I'll have the tent and veg cabinet available to start moving some around. Have been cloning in stages to offset the batches a few rounds out, still have some monster-crop (MC) clones of the Blue Pyramid and Blue Dream in the cloner, they take a bit longer to root. After seeing the first indoor full-size plant, a JTR in the flower room, I want to see how these 2 phenos behave when cloned from a flowering plant. The JTR MC clone in the flower room (3Gal in the first batch) has 4 colas that look like they'll produce twice a normal JTR cola, bud structure, density and thickness of the colas is unreal.
Clone/Seedling Cabinet. 2x THC Bombs up-potted to 1Gal already in the corner:
  

Veg cabinet has nothing but vertical space available, wall-to-wall plants now. There are 2x smaller DIY seedlings in this veg round that I was thinking of just throwing in the tent to flower out. One is definitely fem and the other I think is, just have to capture some better pics but by eye I can see some pistils so pretty sure it's a fem as well. These weren't good phenos, definitely not keepers but since I kept training them, they've developed into decent plants. Another 2 weeks and they'll be potential 2.5-3 zip plants. If I can confirm that second one to be fem I'll probably just flower all of these out in the main flower room. 4 of them in one 3x3, 3 in another as the current runs finish in the flower room. May even be able to get them all into 5Gal as the tent should be available in 8-10 days, I can hold one round in there for a couple of weeks @18/6, up-pot them all to 5Gal's. We'll see, never set in stone with so little space available in veg and a potential male but it always seems to work out. if that last DIY reg seed is female, that would be 4 out of 4 fems.
 

Finally, getting some seeds going today. I want a male JTR x Blueberry and PPP x Blueberry. Germinating a few of each right now, just finished planting the first batch of PPP x Blueberry, they were ready in 72 hours. Tried this method (paper towel in a baggy) I've seen a couple of folks here using this, liking it so far, allows you to see what's developing without having to open anything and maintains the moisture so not having to wet them daily. I stacked a couple of baggies on a plate and germ rate seems about the same as anything else I've tried, not a bad method.
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2014)

Closer look at the developing buds in the main flower room and 2x2 tent. Flower room is smelling like heaven with all these strains throwing out buds/resin 

Harlequin's in the tent, Day 47 last night. About a week max for the keeper phenos, looking like they'll finish earlier than the other 2 but they're not far behind either. Nice frosty strain, easy grow, smell on pheno #2 is incredible, pheno #1 has reduced the fuel smell and increased the tropical fruit smell so it looks like a keeper too, it has the best plant structure for production. The other 2 were the tall/lanky phenos and have a gas/fuel spilled on the tent floor smell (not a big fan when it's that strong). If you're thinking of trying this strain I'd recommend to grow out a few seeds to find a keeper in plant structure and smell. next seed order I'll be buying a few more of these looking for a nice male pheno and make some of these seeds.
    

Some sample bud pics from the flower room, in the following order left-to-right:
Blue Pyramid @ Day25 (nice subtle Blueberry smell)
Blue Dream @ Day 25 (strong spicy Blueberry candy smell)
THC Bomb @ Day 36 (strong earthy/skunky smell, slight underlying fruit smell, 2x almost identical phenos)
Super Skunk @ Day 36 (subtle skunk/earthy smell, tiny buds/colas, either a crap pheno or strain trait?)
    
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

Lights off, IR camshot. Day 38 for the first 3x3, Day 27 for the second. You can see and pick-out the cola/bud development difference, like a line between the 5 1/2 week vs 4 week plants. Lots of time for both to fill in and fatten up


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

These are the 2 smaller/extra DIY seeds. Still trying to 100% sex this PPP x BB DIY seedling, looks like there may be some pistils starting to show in the second pic. The JTR x BB is definitely fem. They're not looking bad, may end up flowering them in the main flower room instead of the tent if they're both fems.

JTR x BB, definitely fem:
  

PPP x BB, ??:


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like a female to me bro. Looks like you got some nice ladies there bro. Cant wait to see the end results


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like a female to me bro. Looks like you got some nice ladies there bro. Cant wait to see the end results


Hey James thanks for popping in and the input. Agree, looks like it's just taking a long time to show but that second pic looks promising. Hoping that's the case, I'd be on a lucky roll, 4 of 4 reg harlequin's and 4 of 4 DIY reg seeds turning out to be fems 
Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

Update on the Harlequin's, one pheno is done imo. Out of the two keeper phenos I took clones, the #2 is done at 49 days/7 weeks. Keep in mind I had it at 14/10 for a week before the flip to 12/12. Nice, this is the one that has the tropical fruit smell with an underlying fuel smell, it has the best plant structure and will likely pull the most weight of the 4. Pheno #1 the other keeper is just behind it, will be keeping a close eye on it. This is the one that smells like a typical fruit smoothie. The other 2 can go another week. I'll pull this one tomorrow night when I have to water the others. Buds on all of them are solid, all are sagging, looks like a nice find, can' wait to sample it  

Pheno #2, good to go Day 49:
  

Pheno #1, still some maturing to do:
    

Pheno #3, another week or so:


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Damn I'm hoping I find a quickie pheno in 1 of my harlequins but I'm thinking that Maui cross might of extended it out. Guess time will tell! Mine are packing on the flower everyday. They are the furthest ahead of anyone though, they set flower real quick. 

Here's pheno #1 from 2 days ago.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

Updated pics from the main flower room. Some group shots and multi-strain bud porn 

Group shots:
  

Blue Pyramid, Day 27:
 

JTR, Day 27:
 

Blue Dream, Day 27:
 

JTR, Day 38:
 

JTR monster-crop clone, Day 38:
 

THC Bomb #1, Day 38:
 

THC Bomb #2, Day 38:
 

Super Skunk, Day 38:
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Damn I'm hoping I find a quickie pheno in 1 of my harlequins but I'm thinking that Maui cross might of extended it out. Guess time will tell! Mine are packing on the flower everyday. They are the furthest ahead of anyone though, they set flower real quick.
> 
> Here's pheno #1 from 2 days ago.


Nice, that's that early frost pheno you have, looks killer. Nice to get one that fast, 7 weeks is fast for any strain, this is a sat-dom, that's really fast  Have one going under CMH in a couple of weeks, should be interesting to see how fast it finishes in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Nice, that's that early frost pheno you have, looks killer. Nice to get one that fast, 7 weeks is fast for any strain, this is a sat-dom, that's really fast  Have one going under CMH in a couple of weeks, should be interesting to see how fast it finishes in there.


Ya it is, I'll grab some other shots tomorrow when lights come on. Pheno #2 is really starting to put out now to though. But of course all my strains are frosty, here's one you should look into. The Dog from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ya it is, I'll grab some other shots tomorrow when lights come on. Pheno #2 is really starting to put out now to though. But of course all my strains are frosty, here's one you should look into. The Dog from Breeders Boutique.


Will add it to my wish list (that list never ends!), looks like another early frosting pheno and sounds like a good med/body stone.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude you're so right, the list goes on and on. I've yet to even dive into my bean collection and yet there is so much I want to try. 

Everytime I go to pick something I end up looking through them for like an hr and I'm like ok I'm going to start this and then I find something else and I'm like no this and then I'm like ok fuck it let's start them all lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's pheno 2 @GroErr. She's looking really nice. This is from last night.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 15, 2014)

LED Harlequin Pheno #2, cut, chopped and drying @day 50 
2 Gal fabric, no training, that main cola is solid, couple of zips on it I think. This one will probably produce the most, nice short/stocky/branchy pheno. Have a clone of this and Pheno 1 in the veg cabinet. I hit a couple of side branches with some JTR and Blueberry pollen on this one since I didn't get a male Harlequin. Don't think it took, pretty sure the pollen was limp, but we'll see, maybe a couple of seeds here & there.

Some shots before the chop, including some budz:
      

Chopped and hanging, 5-7 days, that would hit around the 22nd, pretty sure there'll be a freshly dried harlequin bud in my stocking 
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 15, 2014)

The remaining Harlequin's. Pheno 1 is a few days, the other 2 are Sunday or so...

Pheno #1:
 
Pheno #3, cola was leaning at 90 degrees when I went in to water it  :
 
Pheno #4:


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

Blizzard!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 15, 2014)

Cheers Mo, it's a nice frosty strain for sure, all the phenos got some nice snow on them


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey you drink coors light!!!!

Oh and great looking Harlequins! Both mine are short stocky girls. Pheno 1 looks a lot like my pheno 1, nice stocky main and solid side branching! I really think there's some magic in there


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey you drink coors light!!!!
> Oh and great looking Harlequins! Both mine are short stocky girls. Pheno 1 looks a lot like my pheno 1, nice stocky main and solid side branching! I really think there's some magic in there


Lol, not much of a drinker so I drink watered-down beer, mainly keep those around for pics 
Pheno 1 has that magical smell, never smelled anything like it, closest I can describe it is a ripe tropical fruit smoothie?
If I had the natural structure of Pheno 2 with the smell of Pheno 1, it would be the perfect specimen for this strain imo.
Nice thing with training (first batch had a single FIM, no LST, no Super-Cropping etc.) is you can shape them into decent producers. Below are Pheno 1 (left) and Pheno 2 clones from these seeds I'm just pulling, shaping up nicely, FIM'd 3x, Super-Cropped and LST'd throughout veg. These are in 3gal and will go into flower in about 2 - 2 1/2 weeks with 2x DIY first round plants. You can still see Pheno 1 is ahead of #2, it's a nice structure that one...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

My father always drank Bud and said it was like drinking bottled water


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Your CBD girls look so healthy! A+



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My father always drank Bud and said it was like drinking bottled water


To Canadian's, all American beer tastes like water 



Mohican said:


> Your CBD girls look so healthy! A+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo, they were an easy grow. I've heard the odd trash of BCBD but from what I've grown from them (this, PPP, Blueberry) the germ rates and quality/strength of the plants has been good. Just ordered more of these regs to see if I can pop a male


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm just going to place this here....
Maui x Harlequin Pheno 1 & 2 day 25 12/12


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn those are frosty beatches and filling in nicely


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Damn those are frosty beatches and filling in nicely


Yea they're kicking ass and taking names lol.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

Initial smoke report on that Harlequin, set a little bud on top of the LEC, dried in 24 hours and tried the sampler last night.

Wow, nice smoke, this was the pheno with that underlying fuel smell. Once dry, the fuel smell went away and it's just sweet/fruity, has a smell and exhale that tastes like fruit/watermelon. Surprisingly smooth for a 24 hr. dry. Hadn't smoked anything all day so it was a good test.

There's definitely a head stone from the sat-dom side and pulled cloudy with just the odd amber starting to show. That takes about 5 minutes to creep in, then 10 minutes in a complete body stone that rushes in, heavy for about 1/2 an hour, then relaxed but not tired (no crash) for a couple of hours. No dry/cotton mouth which is great. Finished off the bud a couple of hours later and the body stone effect came back again. Very nice combo of head and body stone, hoping the other pheno's like this 

These would be good meds for someone with physical pain, like a heavy duty muscle relaxant without the side effects. I'm fortunate to be in decent shape and no physical issues but this is going into my "tea" bin in the cupboard. A tea with this after a day on the hills or a soccer game (I am older so I hurt longer when I push it!) will be awesome. Closest I had for this purpose was some Bubba Kush that had a nice body stone but knocked me out, this Harlequin is like 5x that body stone and a clear head stone, looks like a keeper


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Initial smoke report on that Harlequin, set a little bud on top of the LEC, dried in 24 hours and tried the sampler last night.
> 
> Wow, nice smoke, this was the pheno with that underlying fuel smell. Once dry, the fuel smell went away and it's just sweet/fruity, has a smell and exhale that tastes like fruit/watermelon. Surprisingly smooth for a 24 hr. dry. Hadn't smoked anything all day so it was a good test.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you like the thc/cbd high. Told yea it was one of my faves


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Glad to hear that you like the thc/cbd high. Told yea it was one of my faves


Yeah, this will be my goto body stone strain for sure. The Bubba Kush I ran outdoor this summer has that but knocks the hell out of you, this could be a daytime smoke for someone with pains and not put you out, if you can function with rubber legs - lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I'm gonna have look into getting a Harlequin cut.
Sounds like I could use for my back pain.
And you two make em look awesome


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I think I'm gonna have look into getting a Harlequin cut.
> Sounds like I could use for my back pain.
> And you two make em look awesome


Definitely recommended, hadn't experienced that strong a body stone. Nice thing with this strain is you're not giving up yield for some specialty smoke, the one's I have in veg should pull 2.5 - 3 zips or so with a 7-8 week veg, not bad.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Definitely recommended, hadn't experienced that strong a body stone. Nice thing with this strain is you're not giving up yield for some specialty smoke, the one's I have in veg should pull 2.5 - 3 zips or so with a 7-8 week veg, not bad.


I guess I did think of it as a " specialty smoke " but I am special so..........


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I guess I did think of it as a " specialty smoke " but I am special so..........


lol, yeah I categorize strains by their effects and when I can handle them. The daytime "specialty" is easy as most sat-doms produce well, many have a clear head stone, no big crash, like I can smoke Blue Dream all day without it slowing me down. I can smoke JTR during the day but in small doses as it's too intense a high, usually won't touch it unless I know I'm not going anywhere (makes-me-stupid high). Usually save my Bubba Kush for late night, tea and a puff but that's like an hour before I crash. But the Bubba Kush produced 9 zips from 3 big outdoor plants I ran this summer, this Harlequin would have produced 1 lb. + from plants that size imo.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I think I'm gonna have look into getting a Harlequin cut.
> Sounds like I could use for my back pain.
> And you two make em look awesome


I'm working on getting you guys a cut. Give it a lil time, I want to see who the best pheno is for you guys.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

Progress of the remaining Harlequin's. Pheno 1, 3 & 4, pics in that order. Just a few days, will take them down Sunday on Day 56/8 weeks. Looking ripe, cloudy. Pheno 1 is the second keeper


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Your pheno 1 looks like my pheno 2!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Your pheno 1 looks like my pheno 2!


#1 is the best smelling one, can't wait to cure that bud


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> #1 is the best smelling one, can't wait to cure that bud


Lol my number 2 is the best smelling haha a!

It's like it's the same but flip flopped!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Progress of the remaining Harlequin's. Pheno 1, 3 & 4, pics in that order. Just a few days, will take them down Sunday on Day 56/8 weeks. Looking ripe, cloudy. Pheno 1 is the second keeper
> View attachment 3315039 View attachment 3315040 View attachment 3315041


very nice GroErr


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well @GroErr since you stay in your nice cozy thread I'll bring these to you. I present Maui x Harlequin pheno 1 & 2


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 18, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Progress of the remaining Harlequin's. Pheno 1, 3 & 4, pics in that order. Just a few days, will take them down Sunday on Day 56/8 weeks. Looking ripe, cloudy. Pheno 1 is the second keeper
> View attachment 3315039 View attachment 3315040 View attachment 3315041


Mmmm Frosted Buds


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well @GroErr since you stay in your nice cozy thread I'll bring these to you. I present Maui x Harlequin pheno 1 & 2


lol, try and get around to as many threads as I can but you know, work and shit gets in the way sometimes.
Those both look awesome but you're right about Pheno 2, looks fantastic, frost monster


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Mmmm Frosted Buds


lol, love your artwork pop-ups Ayr0n. Imagine a world where Tony the Tiger flogged MJ cereal on TV - lmao


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 18, 2014)

GroErr said:


> lol, love your artwork pop-ups Ayr0n. Imagine a world where Tony the Tiger flogged MJ cereal on TV - lmao


now that is the world I want to live in ! ;P not too far off now ...we're making progress


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> now that is the world I want to live in ! ;P not too far off now ...we're making progress


Yeah, you folks south of the border are making some headway in the last couple of years. We have a long way to go, a small possibility this Feb with a Supreme Court case/appeal coming up that might give us some reprieve. Then again next November when we have a federal election. The main contender (Liberal) is talking common sense about it and supports legalization, first time I've opened my wallet for any political party. Doesn't make a big difference for me personally, but there are many who won't risk it, for good reasons like young families and such. I'd love to get out of the shadows but I'll grow regardless, been under cover for 30 years or so, I can go a few more


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

GroErr said:


> lol, try and get around to as many threads as I can but you know, work and shit gets in the way sometimes.
> Those both look awesome but you're right about Pheno 2, looks fantastic, frost monster


Haha yea almost to the tips of fan leaves!!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2014)

Some pics while I was watering the 3x6 tonight. Getting close, Day 42/Week 6 for the 3 Gal shorter 3x3, Day 31 for the larger 5 Gal plants.

About 2 weeks left on the 3 gal 3x3 other than the Super Skunk which will be pulled next week sometime, it's maturing and fading quick. The rest are all around the 7.5 - 8 week mark.

The second/larger 3x3 is looking great, about 1/2 way now, still lots of time for fattening up. Even the 2x PPP fillers in 2 Gal pots are looking good for the pot size. The JTR in the 5 Gal pot is nice, about 12 colas developing tons of bud sites filling them, should be nice haul of 1 or 2 hit JTR. The Blue Dream is shaping up well, that one should pull some nice weight. And the Blue Pyramid is really filling in, this thing could pull more than the Blue Dream if it continues popping out buds. Has a primary/dominant cola that's just getting surrounded by bud. Still a subtle Blueberry/fruity smell. Nice plant/pheno, got a couple of clones in the smaller cabinet and it cloned easy, they're looking nice already in 1 Gal's.

Some group shots and close ups of the colas developing:
    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2014)

_Check out this link_, just bought 2 of these for side lighting or retrofit with CXA/Vero COBs. They're the same company that I bought a 200W that I run in my tent, pulling ~.7 gpw. An unbelievable $0.76 per watt. I'm looking at them as big heat sinks if they blow, I paid more for my DIY passive heat sinks with shipping. The design is slightly different/updated from the 200W version I have and looks better, has a separate box that holds the drivers. Two for $152 delivered, are you f'n serious?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2014)

Good view of the sleeping girls and bud/cola development with the IR, yum, yum


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 44 and Day 33 for the two 3x3's. Coming along, fattening up and frosting up stage. Labeled the plants for reference. There was one I thought was a JTR clone from a flowering plant, was actually a PPP. Must have been sampling when I labelled them


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey GroErr, based on your previous and current experience, do you believe there is any part of the spectrum that is slightly lacking, or where there might be a benefit in supplementing for these LEC lamps? Either the 4200k lamp in veg or 3100k lamp in flower? (Come to think of it, I don't remember which lamp you are flowering with, I just assumed it is the 3100k and am too lazy to read back and check)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

The Blue Pyramid looks very happy!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2014)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Hey GroErr, based on your previous and current experience, do you believe there is any part of the spectrum that is slightly lacking, or which there might be a benefit in supplementing for these LEC lamps? Either the 4200k lamp in veg or 3100k lamp in flower? (Come to think of it, I don't remember which lamp you are flowering with, I just assumed it is the 3100k and am too lazy to read back and check)


I'm only flowering with them with the 3100k. No need for supplement but I have had more frost with the White LED COBs. Plan is to supplement down the road with some LED's to see if I can get the growth/weight from the CMH and a little more frost from the LED's.

Trying just 630/660 nm Reds with that green LED panel you see in there. Not expecting much but even though those LG LED's weren't great for flowering, they did a decent job on frost/quality. Too early to tell whether they've made any difference yet over the smaller 3x3. That panel with only the Reds pulls 85w and have no other use for it so worth a try. I have a couple of JTR's in there for reference so should be able to tell as I've run JTR's under the LG panels, CMH-only and some white COBs in my tent.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The Blue Pyramid looks very happy!


Thanks, that Pyramid is awesome  Can't wait to see the end result but I'm pretty sure it will out-yield the Blue Dream, which is a pretty good yielder itself. The main cola is just massive and continues to pack buds


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2014)

Little haul from the little LED tent, nice batch of Harlequin's. Took the rest down at Day 54, they were all good to go. Looking like 4-5 zips total, not bad with no training. Will dry them all and post the weights when they're all done. Nice little treat for the holidays  Will start pulling from the main flower room next week with the Super Skunk. Ho, ho, ho 

Some shots with a rough haircut to dry, nice frost on these, powerful meds. Tried a bud of the Pheno 1 and had the same effects


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

That is a huge cola!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Fucking a right bro! I'm hoping mine pack on the weight like that! I'm still wondering how much this maui cross has influenced it. Regardless should be some nice meds, Here's a shot from day 29 of pheno 1...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is a huge cola!


Thanks, liking this strain, should be a good producer of great tasting heavy meds. That LED tent is throwing out some nice size\ frosty buds 



giggles26 said:


> Fucking a right bro! I'm hoping mine pack on the weight like that! I'm still wondering how much this maui cross has influenced it. Regardless should be some nice meds, Here's a shot from day 29 of pheno 1...


Thanks, looking great, lots of time left to fatten up


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Haha oh ya plenty, still 4-5 weeks easy.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Day 44 and Day 33 for the two 3x3's. Coming along, fattening up and frosting up stage. Labeled the plants for reference. There was one I thought was a JTR clone from a flowering plant, was actually a PPP. Must have been sampling when I labelled them
> View attachment 3316880


It's crazy how many different strains you've got in there and still managed to keep a fairly even canopy. I'm impressed. Are you actively training during veg to set them up for that even canopy in flower? I was having a hell of a time figuring out how to tie everything down before, stakes kept getting pulled right out of the dirt, and I was worried about stabbing roots and what not - then I had an epiphany: the runnoff trays under my pots are just a thick plastic, so I took my trimming scissors and poked holes all around the edge of the trays, then used my girls sewing thread to tie everybody down to those holes. Gotta be more careful moving the pots around now, but it's working out much better. Looking to hit a more uniform canopy next run like what you've got going on...that shit looks spot on bro. Little jealous over here >D


----------



## midnitetoak (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow lookin good growErr- happy harvest happy holidaze


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> It's crazy how many different strains you've got in there and still managed to keep a fairly even canopy. I'm impressed. Are you actively training during veg to set them up for that even canopy in flower? I was having a hell of a time figuring out how to tie everything down before, stakes kept getting pulled right out of the dirt, and I was worried about stabbing roots and what not - then I had an epiphany: the runnoff trays under my pots are just a thick plastic, so I took my trimming scissors and poked holes all around the edge of the trays, then used my girls sewing thread to tie everybody down to those holes. Gotta be more careful moving the pots around now, but it's working out much better. Looking to hit a more uniform canopy next run like what you've got going on...that shit looks spot on bro. Little jealous over here >D


Hey thanks Ayr0n, sounds like you found a spot to anchor them well. Those trellises really help with keeping them somewhat even and spread out. Only tied them down at the beginning, the smaller one was easier to manage. The larger one is out of control but I didn't even bother trying to keep it even, just spread them out to get light through to the centre. It's definitely much easier when doing the same strains, I'll try and match up strains that grow similar together but this round was quite a mix


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

midnitetoak said:


> Wow lookin good growErr- happy harvest happy holidaze


Hey midnight, thanks, a couple of nice rounds on the go for some Xmas cheer  Glad to see you pop by, hope you're well and get some time for family/friends though the holidays.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

Busy time for clones and vegging, moving things around and using temporary spots to keep the next 3-4 rounds going.

The clone/seed cabinet is down to mainly Blue Dream clones in cups that will be up-potted over the next few days. 2 larger one's are going to my son, in his stocking  The other 4 will flower out in a 3x3 about 3 rounds out, will be trying to get 1lb out of them under 1x LEC, a personal challenge/target. One will join the 1Gal THC Bomb clones in the tent once I get the rest of the veg plants out of there. There are 2x THC Bomb clones in 1Gal pots that will end up flowering out in the tent, about 2 weeks away so doing a little training on them while I'm waiting for the tent. There are 3x fresh JTR x Blueberry seedlings in there, hoping to get a male of these DIY's for crossing later, a few weeks out yet.


The Tent is holding (running it 16/8 just to hold them) 2x Harlequin's and 2x smaller DIY seedlings that are running about the same size after some training. Will keep them in here until the main veg cabinet is available. Have to up-pot the 2x DIY's into 3Gal's sometime this week or they'll be too big for the 2Gal pots to flower. They're filling the tent wall-to-wall but still have more elbow room than when they were in the cabinet. They should fill a 3x3 nicely by the time they get in the flower room in about 3 - 3 1/2 weeks.


The Veg Cabinet has 2x DIY seedlings and 1x JTR in 3Gal pots, they'll be transferred to 5Gal this week and end up in in the flower room as soon as the first 3x3 is finished, about 10-14 days or so. Looking a little rough as I super-cropped almost every branch on the JTR (far-right) and they were due for watering when I took the pic. They'll bounce right back over the next 10-12 days and be ready to flower out. I also threw in 2x THC Bomb (Pheno 2 won), and 2x Blue Pyramid clones in 1Gal pots in last night. They got the training rings, super-cropped and first FIM.


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2014)

Excellent post! I felt like I was reading an article in Cannabis Digest


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't forget about the flower room  Some shots of the main room, @day 46 for the one 3x3, Day 35 for the other.

Not long now for the first batch. In fact looking at the Super Skunk and THC Bomb, they won't go much longer than this coming weekend, the small PPP looks pretty well done too. The rest will go to Day 53-56, will be a busy holiday harvest season!

The second 3x3 is 5 weeks, so another 3 weeks or so for those strains. Shaping up to be a nice haul from the 5Gal plants. All 3 (Blue Pyramid, Blue Dream and JTR) in the 5Gal plants have turned out to be huge, with lots of colas/buds. Even the smaller 2Gal PPP's are looking good. they're like 38" tall in a 2Gal fabric pots, pretty sure they would have been root bound by now in plastic.

Some group/canopy shots:
   

And some budz...
Day 35, left-to-right, Blue Dream/Blue Pyramid:
  

Day 46, left-to-right, JTR, Super Skunk, THC Bomb 1, THC Bomb 2


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Excellent post! I felt like I was reading an article in Cannabis Digest


Lol, thanks Mo, not dabbing yet, probably make more sense than I usually do


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I've been looking for a high CBD strain.


You're in Ontario right? What part if you don't mind me asking?

Great thread btw!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Busy time for clones and vegging, moving things around and using temporary spots to keep the next 3-4 rounds going.
> 
> The clone/seed cabinet is down to mainly Blue Dream clones in cups that will be up-potted over the next few days. 2 larger one's are going to my son, in his stocking  The other 4 will flower out in a 3x3 about 3 rounds out, will be trying to get 1lb out of them under 1x LEC, a personal challenge/target. One will join the 1Gal THC Bomb clones in the tent once I get the rest of the veg plants out of there. There are 2x THC Bomb clones in 1Gal pots that will end up flowering out in the tent, about 2 weeks away so doing a little training on them while I'm waiting for the tent. There are 3x fresh JTR x Blueberry seedlings in there, hoping to get a male of these DIY's for crossing later, a few weeks out yet.
> View attachment 3318337
> ...





GroErr said:


> Can't forget about the flower room  Some shots of the main room, @day 46 for the one 3x3, Day 35 for the other.
> 
> Not long now for the first batch. In fact looking at the Super Skunk and THC Bomb, they won't go much longer than this coming weekend, the small PPP looks pretty well done too. The rest will go to Day 53-56, will be a busy holiday harvest season!
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're in Ontario right? What part if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Great thread btw!!


Hey St0, thanks, yeah in the Collingwood area, I travel all over N.A. for work so I can live pretty well wherever, 10 minutes to Blue Mountain and Georgian Bay's not a bad place to be  Cheers.


----------



## midnitetoak (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanx! I'm doing rather well thank you. I'll be posting up some fresh new pics in the coming weeks. Big grow room upgrade in the works for early 2015; can't wait to show it off stay tuned


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2014)

midnitetoak said:


> Thanx! I'm doing rather well thank you. I'll be posting up some fresh new pics in the coming weeks. Big grow room upgrade in the works for early 2015; can't wait to show it off stay tuned


Nice,, will look forward to pulling up a chair


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi all, hope you all had a good couple of days over Xmas, too much food and drink as usual for me, will have to work it off on the hills this week 

Garden was a little neglected last couple of days. Had a look late last night and the Super Skunk, THC Bombs (2), and the PPP in 3 Gal pots are done. Will be pulling them out tonight, while I'm doing that hopefully talk the GF into trimming up the Harlequin's, they're dry now too  Busy week coming up, trimming, harvesting and getting the next round setup once the others finish. Will need some space in veg soon, those plants are getting large and pre-flowering, they need to get into the flower room quick!

Couple of shots last night, Day 50 for the one's starting to finish, Day 39 for the larger 3x3..Bud shots are Super-Skunk, THC Bomb, and PPP that are coming out tonight, last one is the JTR with a few days left:

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's the first 4x 3 gal plants chopped, rough haircut, and hung to dry. They were the Super Skunk (back-right), PPP (back-left), and 2x THC Bombs front. They were all in the 22-24" range.

The PPP and one of the THC Bombs yielded well (front-right). The second THCB was not bad but won't be carrying that one on past this round, both were very similar (smell, look, time to finish) but the one will likely out-yield the other by 1/2 an oz, will run that one once more but so far nothing impressive about the smell or frost on it, we'll see once it's sampled whether it carries on further.

The PPP was the only reference plant in this batch (have a JTR in there for second reference) to see if the reds on the LED panel did anything worthwhile. Not seeing anything other than these did finish just past 7 weeks, the PPP typically took 8+ weeks so there may be something to having the reds come on 10 min before the CMH. But no significant difference in frost imo, that's mainly what I was looking for from the LEDs. The JTR is a good reference and looks no different than anything I've pulled with just the CMH, lots of frost but not quite the snow produced by the white LED COBs in the tent. Next round I may run 100w of white 3000k LED COBs over one 3x3 to see if they make any significant difference.

Not a bad little haul from 3 gal's other than the Super Skunk, skinny-ass colas, small buds, no weight, fluffy in comparison to any of the others. It does smell skunky, I'll give it that. But literally, smells like skunk piss, not my cup of tea and will be surprised if it produces 1 zip dry.

1x JTR that's looking like the best yielder and a small Blue Dream to go from the 3 gal batch. Will give them another 4-5 days max to finish up, they should be done when these are just about dry...
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2014)

The Harlequin's are finally trimmed and weighed. not bad for some 2gal plants with no training, just shy of 5 zips total plus 21 grams of popcorn. The larger/trained clones I have going into the flower room shortly should produce well.

The 2 keeper phenos produced the least, about an ounce each but smells and tastes excellent, and both have that heavy body stone. The other two phenos (3 & 4) produced more bud but it has no significant smell, nor punch, different colour too. Pheno's 1/2 have redish hairs all over them, nice bag appeal. Pheno's 3/4 are basically green, some of the red hairs but not as dense. Temporarily lost access to my pics, can't post Pheno 2 pics but here's the harvest today. The popcorn/sugar should make some nice meds with this 

Pheno 1 Bud: 32.1g
Pheno 2 Bud: 26.5g
Pheno 3/4 bud (trimmed/weighed combined): 77.9g
Total Bud: 136.5g/4.88 oz.
Total Popcorn: 21.8
Total Weight: 158.3g/5.65 oz.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Dec 28, 2014)

This is impressive. You put a great amount of care into your grow and harvest. Thanks for sharing. Cheers.


----------



## polo the don (Dec 29, 2014)

GroErr said:


> The Harlequin's are finally trimmed and weighed. not bad for some 2gal plants with no training, just shy of 5 zips total plus 21 grams of popcorn. The larger/trained clones I have going into the flower room shortly should produce well.
> 
> The 2 keeper phenos produced the least, about an ounce each but smells and tastes excellent, and both have that heavy body stone. The other two phenos (3 & 4) produced more bud but it has no significant smell, nor punch, different colour too. Pheno's 1/2 have redish hairs all over them, nice bag appeal. Pheno's 3/4 are basically green, some of the red hairs but not as dense. Temporarily lost access to my pics, can't post Pheno 2 pics but here's the harvest today. The popcorn/sugar should make some nice meds with this
> 
> ...


Nice haul especially from 2gals. 
Such a shame you didn't get any boys..,


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 29, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hi all, hope you all had a good couple of days over Xmas, too much food and drink as usual for me, will have to work it off on the hills this week
> 
> Garden was a little neglected last couple of days. Had a look late last night and the Super Skunk, THC Bombs (2), and the PPP in 3 Gal pots are done. Will be pulling them out tonight, while I'm doing that hopefully talk the GF into trimming up the Harlequin's, they're dry now too  Busy week coming up, trimming, harvesting and getting the next round setup once the others finish. Will need some space in veg soon, those plants are getting large and pre-flowering, they need to get into the flower room quick!
> 
> ...


Looking damn good GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2014)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> This is impressive. You put a great amount of care into your grow and harvest. Thanks for sharing. Cheers.


Thanks Darth, definitely a passion, my OCD can be a benefit sometimes  Noticed you have a new round going, looking good in there 



polo the don said:


> Nice haul especially from 2gals.
> Such a shame you didn't get any boys..,


Thanks Polo, yeah, was really going for a male but just ordered a few more seeds and will give it another go. Good news is I had pollinated a couple of branches on Pheno 2 (first finisher @7 weeks). The JTR pollen looks like nothing but I saw one nice dark seed that fell out of a Blueberry pollinated bud in the drying container.
Will be picking through those buds this week to see what we have in there, some BB taste and yield wouldn't be a bad addition to the CBD effects




ayr0n said:


> Looking damn good GroErr


Thanks Ayr0n, was checking out your new monster tent, looking great, lots of room for bud in there now


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2014)

A couple of close-ups of the remaining plants in the flower room.

5 Gal plants are all running around 32-37" from the soil and packed with bud. Blue Pyramid is supposed to be ~53-55 days and starting to look ripe. Has a dank/strong smell of Blueberry and lots of resin showing now, the buds are incredibly tight/dense. Blue Dream is maturing and packing on weight but still has a good 10-14 days left in her. The JTR in 5 gal is going to be a nice yield for JTR, pretty sure this is a qp plant  Overall this 2nd batch is going to produce a very respectable haul under the CMH.

5 gal Blue Pyramid, Blue Dream, and Jack The Ripper (in that order) @ Day 42/6 weeks:
  

3 gal plants remaining are 1x JTR and 1x Blue Dream. Both are very close, could pull them any day now but will let them go towards end of the week. The JTR will likely pull the most weight from the 3 Gal batch, it's looking close to 3 zips, nice tight bud. The Blue Dream is small and will be lucky to pull 2 zips, not sure what went wrong with this one other than maybe training. It's healthy and all but didn't produce many colas.

3 gal Blue Dream & JTR @ Day 53:
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2014)

Picked through the pollinated Harlequin branches and found these gems 

Not many seeds but the one's that grew out were nice, Harlequin x Blueberry regs. Will run them all at one point and see what comes up...


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 30, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Picked through the pollinated Harlequin branches and found these gems
> 
> Not many seeds but the one's that grew out were nice, Harlequin x Blueberry regs. Will run them all at one point and see what comes up...
> 
> View attachment 3321652 View attachment 3321653


Will be interesting to see what you get out of those


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Will be interesting to see what you get out of those


Love the surprises with DIY seeds. The one JTR x Blueberry pheno I'll be flowering in 10-12 days is looking and smelling funky, can't wait to see what it flowers like. Looking sativa'sh so should be similar to JTR, but has a strong Blueberry smell


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 30, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Love the surprises with DIY seeds. The one JTR x Blueberry pheno I'll be flowering in 10-12 days is looking and smelling funky, can't wait to see what it flowers like. Looking sativa'sh so should be similar to JTR, but has a strong Blueberry smell


mmm mystery flowers  That's what drew me to the bastard series beans. Everybody is growing the popular strains but having the potential to grow out something nobody has ever seen or smoked is intriguing. Or in your case, it's even cooler because you made them


----------



## polo the don (Dec 30, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Love the surprises with DIY seeds. The one JTR x Blueberry pheno I'll be flowering in 10-12 days is looking and smelling funky, can't wait to see what it flowers like. Looking sativa'sh so should be similar to JTR, but has a strong Blueberry smell


Jack the berry ripper. Mmmmm, I want some...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Jack the berry ripper. Mmmmm, I want some...


lol, good one, I'm going with Blue Ripper  Have the small/skinny pheno ready that I decided to run, trained it and it's not looking bad now. Going in tonight, just finished trellising them. Pulling the JTR/Blue Dream, cleaning and then a re-load with the 2x DIY's and 2x trained Harlequin's in 3 Gal's. Just puffing on a pipe of JTR kief to get me going again


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Harlequin x maui pheno 2


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm thinking she's going to be an quick pheno. Doesn't look like she's got much left in here. Maybe another 2 weeks...
 
Sorry I'll quit jacking your thread


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm thinking she's going to be an quick pheno. Doesn't look like she's got much left in here. Maybe another 2 weeks...
> View attachment 3322564
> Sorry I'll quit jacking your thread


Hey no problem, bud porn always welcome. Hope my 4 little seeds produce something like this


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hey no problem, bud porn always welcome. Hope my 4 little seeds produce something like this


I've got bud porn for days but I wont bore you guys with that


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, so here's the last 2 from the 3 gal 3x3 with a haircut and hung to dry. First 3x3 finished, re-loaded the room, update later today if I get a chance.

Left is the massive JTR (for a 3Gal this is the biggest JTR I've pulled yet), right is the relatively tiny Blue Dream. The JTR will be the heaviest plant by far, should hit close to 3 zips. First batch is pretty well ready to trim, will get them trimmed in the next day or so and post the final results.


Some bud shots just before the chop @day 55:
JTR (LED's seem to have worked in adding some frost, nice and snowy):
  

Blue Dream:
 

Cheers and Happy New year to all my RIU friends, going into the new year with a nice stash


----------



## polo the don (Dec 31, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Ok, so here's the last 2 from the 3 gal 3x3 with a haircut and hung to dry. First 3x3 finished, re-loaded the room, update later today if I get a chance.
> 
> Left is the massive JTR (for a 3Gal this is the biggest JTR I've pulled yet), right is the relatively tiny Blue Dream. The JTR will be the heaviest plant by far, should hit close to 3 zips. First batch is pretty well ready to trim, will get them trimmed in the next day or so and post the final results.
> View attachment 3322788
> ...


I'm coming to your house for New Years!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's what the new load (Day 0) and remaining 5/2 gal 3x3 looks like as of last night. The smaller/new load looks funny in comparison to the massive 5Gal plants in the 3x3, should be an awesome pull from this one. Day 44, About 10-12 days or so left. The Blue Pyramid is neck to neck with the Blue Dream but the Blue Pyramid buds are like rocks, very tight and should outweigh the Blue Dream. The Blue Pyramid smell is super strong, should be a nice addition to the line up and definitely looking and smelling like a keeper. The JTR 5 Gal is going to be the largest yet from this pheno, keeping up with the larger yielders, pretty sure she'll hit a qp 

The new batch are all in 3 gal pots, 2x Harlequin's trained up and looking good (right), 1x DIY JTR x Blueberry small pheno, 1x DIY PPP x Blueberry small pheno. The DIY seedlings were shitty phenos but large enough after some training that i decided to run them. A little rough looking as I had just put the trellises in, within 2 hours they had bounced up and started reaching/praying to the light gods. Will be keeping an eye on the PPP x Blueberry plant, still not 100% on whether that's a fem, looks like it but that's a tough one to read. JTR x Blueberry is definitely female, that one has a funky blueberry smell, same as the larger pheno that will go in there in about 10 days.
   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2014)

polo the don said:


> I'm coming to your house for New Years!


You're welcome to, I'm scrambling to clear the smell, we're having a couple of people over later and between chopping and drying plants had them out in the main part of basement, the house smells like Blue Dream and JTR lemon/.pinesol. Ona gel bucket is out with a fan blowing across it - lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2015)

Some New year's Day bud porn 

JTR popcorn bud that fell off when chopping, dried overnight, sampled this morning 


Blue Pyramid bud, Day 46, ready in a week. Showing some purple hues, nice 


Cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## polo the don (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 1, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Some New year's Day bud porn
> 
> JTR popcorn bud that fell off when chopping, dried overnight, sampled this morning
> View attachment 3323320
> ...


based on the picture i dnt really gotta ask, but how was the sample? 

happy new years mayne


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> based on the picture i dnt really gotta ask, but how was the sample?
> 
> happy new years mayne


lol, yeah, think it worked, too much sampling last night and too early today, nodded off on the couch for a couple of hours, that happens about 2x a year


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2015)

A cam view of the gardens, everything's humming along nicely 

*Top-Right*: Blue Dream clones and 3x DIY seedlings coming up
*Bottom-Right*: Tent temporarily holding some clones, some will veg, some will go 12/12 in about a week
*Top-Left*: Veg cabinet wall-to-wall with 2x DIY and 1x JTR in 5Gal pots, will go into flower in about a week
*Bottom-Left*: Flower Room with new 3x3 and 2nd 3x3 about a week out


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

Maui x Harlequin #2


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2015)

Harlequin Pheno #2 party cup @day 42. Wow, this pheno from seed finished fast, in 49 days, pulled it at 50 days from the LED tent. This clone from that pheno below and the other party cup in the flower room went straight to 12/12 under CMH. Pheno 2 could be pulled now at 6 weeks!

Going to leave it a few more days but wow, in for a treat if the bigger one that just went in finishes as fast under CMH, a 6-6.5 week dank strain, think I'll keep it


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2015)

Couple of shots from the flower room. Day 47 for the larger 3x3, 6-9 days to go. Colas are getting thick with bud and resin, going to be a nice haul 
 

New batch is starting to stretch, guiding them through the trellises, attempting to keep the canopy even. Harlequin's stretch quite a bit, should be interesting to see where the DIY's end up. All are looking healthy, should be a nice run.


Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey @GroErr looky here


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey @GroErr looky here


Damn that's a fine looking pheno, maturing nicely, lots of snow


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Damn that's a fine looking pheno, maturing nicely, lots of snow


Thanks. I'm thinking I'm going to take her to 8 weeks, that should be a nice even number for the 2 crosses.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking I'm going to take her to 8 weeks, that should be a nice even number for the 2 crosses.


How much longer? She's looking ripe having a closer look, can go a few days for sure. Hard to tell, could be lighting but seeing what looks like some ambers in there?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

GroErr said:


> How much longer? She's looking ripe having a closer look, can go a few days for sure. Hard to tell, could be lighting but seeing what looks like some ambers in there?


She's at day 45 so 11 more days. I'll keep an eye on her but I think she'll make it. If not my scissors are always ready 

Oh and an amber here and there.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2015)

Next round coming in to replace the larger one's below. These 3 are filling the cabinet at 24" H tied into the trellises before stretching. They've been super-cropped multiple times, LST'd and FIM'd. They'll end up around 36" in flowering and fill the available 3x3.

Left-to-right: DIY JTR x Blueberry, DIY PPP x Blueberry, JTR. All in 5 Gal fabrics.


Camshot of the flower room, one week or so for the larger batch. Day 5 and into the stretch for the new batch:


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 3, 2015)

GroErr, how much do you get from those straight clone runs? Maybe 1/2oz? Just wondering...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey senile, I'm thinking 7-9 g's from these, first time I left some extra clones in the party cups, these were runts but figured wtf, if I get 1/2 between them not like I put much effort into them. They do take a good soaking every day towards the end, a bit of work that way.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm just throwing around ideas for perpetual setup around in my head. I didn't seriously consider clones in party cups but I thought I'd ask  

Your plants look lovely BTW


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm just throwing around ideas for perpetual setup around in my head. I didn't seriously consider clones in party cups but I thought I'd ask
> 
> Your plants look lovely BTW


Thanks, I've been trying to keep things perpetual but lacking in veg space to keep one round every 4 weeks going under each light, it's been more like 2 weeks as I can only keep the plants in the veg cabinet for so long. Besides veg space, the CMH is finishing plants early. But after running the last batch of 3 Gal plants early/small I'll have to figure out a way to veg them longer. They went in too small and suffered in yield for sure, looking at 8 zips total from 6 plants, not worth the work imo. I may buy another small tent until I get a proper veg area built to feed larger plants in, otherwise I'll loose my current tent for side projects like breeding or trying out new strains  From a production standpoint it looks like 7-8 weeks veg is the best, whether they're in 3 or 5 gal they produce a lot more with a couple of weeks extra veg.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

Couple of pics of the Blue Pyramid @day 48 last night, don't think it'll make 8 weeks (next Sunday), looking pretty ripe. Tried to capture some of the blue/purples showing, need some better lighting for pics. Will try some flash shots in the dark to see if I can get some better shots.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to keep things perpetual but lacking in veg space to keep one round every 4 weeks going under each light, it's been more like 2 weeks as I can only keep the plants in the veg cabinet for so long. Besides veg space, the CMH is finishing plants early. But after running the last batch of 3 Gal plants early/small I'll have to figure out a way to veg them longer. They went in too small and suffered in yield for sure, looking at 8 zips total from 6 plants, not worth the work imo. I may buy another small tent until I get a proper veg area built to feed larger plants in, otherwise I'll loose my current tent for side projects like breeding or trying out new strains  From a production standpoint it looks like 7-8 weeks veg is the best, whether they're in 3 or 5 gal they produce a lot more with a couple of weeks extra veg.


That is exactly the information that I was looking for! It helps me to realize for how long at each station they will need to be, and plan accordingly


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Couple of pics of the Blue Pyramid @day 48 last night, don't think it'll make 8 weeks (next Sunday), looking pretty ripe. Tried to capture some of the blue/purples showing, need some better lighting for pics. Will try some flash shots in the dark to see if I can get some better shots.
> View attachment 3325028
> View attachment 3325030


better pic than these ?? no way.... fu#kin beautiful


----------



## polo the don (Jan 4, 2015)

Idk wtf happend I stopped getting updates had to play catchup. 
Lookin good


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Couple of pics of the Blue Pyramid @day 48 last night, don't think it'll make 8 weeks (next Sunday), looking pretty ripe. Tried to capture some of the blue/purples showing, need some better lighting for pics. Will try some flash shots in the dark to see if I can get some better shots.
> View attachment 3325028
> View attachment 3325030


just beautiful groerr.............enjoy

like the breeder, was really impressed by tut...........strong shit

be safe


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> better pic than these ?? no way.... fu#kin beautiful


Thanks Bob, not sure if the colours were coming through, they do look look delicious, can't wait to sample a finished bud, smells great 


polo the don said:


> Idk wtf happend I stopped getting updates had to play catchup.
> Lookin good


Hey polo, glad you found it  I've heard a few people complain about missing notifications on different threads, sounds like a site issue...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> just beautiful groerr.............enjoy
> 
> like the breeder, was really impressed by tut...........strong shit
> 
> be safe


Hey thanks Psuagro, very impressed, first run with any of their gear, will be checking them out more for sure. Smelling like Blueberry mixed with Bubba Kush, hashy/earthy blueberry


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting close on the second 3x3 with the larger plants, some Sunday night bud porn 

Will start to harvest these mid-week with pheno 2 of the Harlequin, followed by the Blue Pyramid likely by Friday, the rest will be pulled by next weekend 

3x3 at Day 49: Left to right: Blue Pyramid, PPP, Blue Dream, & JTR
   

Harlequin party cup clones at Day 45, pheno 2 (left) is pretty well done:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, pulled the party cup Harlequin, Pheno 2, Day 47 and well done. Should be a whopping qtr, maybe more - lol I pulled this pheno at Day 50 under the LED's.

Harlequin Pheno 2:
 

Harlequin Pheno 1. Can go a few more days, maybe the weekend. This one smells and tastes like tropical fruit candy:


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

The fade on Marliquin day 47


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The fade on Marliquin day 47


Nice job on that one, looking delicious giggles, frosty bitches these Harlequin phenos 

Was thinking that if I crossed this Harlequin with JTR, that could produce a snow cone machine  

I'm out of JTR pollen though, will have to pop a Harlequin or JTR male to try it. I have another 3 Harlequin regs and 7 original JTR regs. When I make some room I may run 3 of each and see if I can pull a male or two


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Nice job on that one, looking delicious giggles, frosty bitches these Harlequin phenos
> 
> Was thinking that if I crossed this Harlequin with JTR, that could produce a snow cone machine
> 
> I'm out of JTR pollen though, will have to pop a Harlequin or JTR male to try it. I have another 3 Harlequin regs and 7 original JTR regs. When I make some room I may run 3 of each and see if I can pull a male or two


I pulled an amazing maui x harle male that I've got high hopes for. He was stocky, reeked, didn't auto flower. Was late to show. Just had really good traits all around.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I pulled an amazing maui x harle male that I've got high hopes for. He was stocky, reeked, didn't auto flower. Was late to show. Just had really good traits all around.


Sounds like you need to collect or chuck some pollen. Keep in mind ime it's been really difficult to count on pollen viability after about 4-5 months.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 7, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> better pic than these ?? no way.... fu#kin beautiful


lmao I was thinking the same thing. He's got those print ready which magazine is lucky enough to feature this artwork images over here talking about 'getting better shots' 

You do great work @GroErr . One of the few threads that legit makes me feel a little envious / peanut butter n jelly


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> lmao I was thinking the same thing. He's got those print ready which magazine is lucky enough to feature this artwork images over here talking about 'getting better shots'
> 
> You do great work @GroErr . One of the few threads that legit makes me feel a little envious / peanut butter n jelly


lol, thanks ayr0n, just always looking for that perfect shot  Wish there was a way to share the smell of that Blue Pyramid, incredible dank Blueberry Hash smell that's taking over the room when I open the door


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

Some shots of the almost finished 3x3 buds @day 51. Went to water last night and they've slowed down their uptake, they had been consistently dry at 3 days, put it off until tonight, will water them once more and that should pretty well do it by the time they dry out again. Even the PPP pheno which has gone 8+ weeks is looking ripe. There are some serious buds/colas in there 

Blue Dream, looks like the heaviest pull:
 
Blue Pyramid, beautiful colours, have been dropping temps to 60F lights off and brought out the purps, Blueberry Hash keeper:
 
Jack The Ripper, largest JTR yet, may be the second biggest producer in this bunch and should hit close to a qp:

PPP, last run for this one, strong smoke, decent producer but plain Jane in flavor/taste. Lives on though, crossed with Blueberry to see if I can inject some flavor into it.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn that's cold, went out for a couple of runs on the board to catch some fresh powder and froze my ass off, -30C with the wind chill, rips your face off coming down the hill against the wind. I am.... Canadian - lmao
Check out the _warnings on the weather network_ for my area... they make it sound like Armageddon - lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

A better shot of her groerr


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuck it she had a photo shoot. Have 3 more.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck it she had a photo shoot. Have 3 more.
> View attachment 3327317 View attachment 3327318 View attachment 3327319


Very tasty  Makes me wish we didn't have that border crossing to sneak clones across


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

Update on clone/seedling/veg progress, got a full house, will likely have to cull some of these.

These are 3x DIY PPP x Blueberry seedlings I started a couple of weeks ago. Will be culling the one on the left, favoring the center cup, nice structure coming in. Just looking for a better pheno than I've pulled so far with this DIY strain. These are all looking more indica-leaning whereas the one I have in the veg cabinet is more sativa-leaning.


Blue Dream clones in the small cabinet, my son still hasn't picked up his 2 clones (picked up procrastination from his mother, my ex @#!$). After seeing the last couple of results trying 3/5 gal pots and flipping at different stages, I'm pretty well decided that until I get some more veg space I'll run 4x 3Gal flipped at around 18-22" and 3x 5Gal behind them flipped at about 24"-26". Space and production-wise that's my best bet right now. Considering another temporary tent until I build some more veg space but not crazy about the idea, difficult to keep it even somewhat stealth, decisions, decisions...


The tent is holding 4x THC Bombs and 2x Blue Pyramid (front) until I clear the veg cabinet. I'll flip the 4x THC Bombs in the tent as soon as I get the veg cabinet cleared, they'll stay in the 1gal's to see how much I can push out of a 1Gal fabric in there. The 2x Blue Pyramid's will go into the veg cabinet with some Blue Dreams to start vegging the next 2 rounds. The THC Bombs aren't bad, not a bad smell/taste, a good punch but nothing special, the tent run will be the last of those.


The main veg cabinet is bursting at the seams with 1x PPP x Blueberry (left), 1x JTR x Blueberry (center) this is the one with 9 point leaves on the main cola, and JTR on the right. They're 25" above the soil line now and just itching to flower, pre-flowers showing on all of them. They should go into the flower room by Sunday or Monday night once I get the bigger 3x3 out of there.


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Subcool's Tiny Bomb and Girl Scout Cookies were both small runt plants. Take a cutting and then flower it out as quickly as possible. The clones always seem to express the full potential of a plant much better. Runt might be a winner!

You veg canopy is so even!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Subcool's Tiny Bomb and Girl Scout Cookies were both small runt plants. Take a cutting and then flower it out as quickly as possible. The clones always seem to express the full potential of a plant much better. Runt might be a winner!
> 
> You veg canopy is so even!


Thanks, those trellises rock for canopy management in veg or flower. Wish I had the space for the runt/clone, maybe later, have 60 + of those seeds to go through. Only space I really have to flower anything out would be in the tray in the main flower room but it's set aside for the next 12/12 from seed party cup comp  For now think I'll let Darwin decide  That one in the middle is not only the largest but the only one with any smell at this stage, and if you look at the way the leaves are coming in, very symmetrical, each set of leaves is slightly offset from the last allowing light to get to all of the branches. Always a crap shoot with seedlings isn't it?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Even this size can tell you a bunch and give you a few seeds to work with:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Even this size can tell you a bunch and give you a few seeds to work with:
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hmm, now you got me thinking, good point. At the moment I have everything tied up (to the point I'll have to cull something) but when I expand a bit in the next couple of months, the small cabinet I currently use for clones/seedlings may just become a dedicated pollen collection/seed producing station  Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's a look at the flower room. 1st harlequin party cup is drying, 2nd one will come out tomorrow, looking ripe.

Flipped the veg cabinet to 14/10 as those 3x 5 gal will go to the flower room by Sunday or Monday, transition them and get them to start stretching.

The larger 3x3 is good to go, will likely pull them Sat or Sunday, all are looking ready, slowing down uptake. 
  

New 3x3 is stretching well and drinking heavy, feeding 50/50 mix of grow/bloom, one more 50/50, a good water-only, then switch to bloom. The Blue Ripper pheno 1 (JTR x Blueberry) and Harlequin pheno 2 (bottom left and right first pic) are stretching the fastest. Expected that as both were the larger/hardier plants going in. All took really well to training and are popping a bunch of colas/heads, small buds are starting to form 
 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

How many rooms do you have!!!


----------



## polo the don (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How many rooms do you have!!!


He has his grow spaces and knows how how to make the most of them. 

Great work.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How many rooms do you have!!!


Lol, a couple or 4 - Main flower room 4x9.5x7', veg cabinet 2x4x5.5', tent 2x2x4'. and clone/seedling cabinet 16"x30"x48", all full!
(+Cloner sits under the stairs in front of the tent since I've had all the cabs/rooms full)


polo the don said:


> He has his grow spaces and knows how how to make the most of them.
> 
> Great work.


Thanks polo  It's a juggling act but always seems to work out - no such thing as enough space is there?

Going to have to do a consolidation at some point, if work didn't get in the way...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

4 rooms is a big responsibility. I wish it could be my full-time job!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 4 rooms is a big responsibility. I wish it could be my full-time job!


Not bad really, other than maybe side-projects like building stuff I probably average an hour a day of maintenance, a couple a day on weekends. To me it's a hobby/passion that happens to pay for itself  It was sort of work for me a few years back (outdoor guerilla) and I got out of it for that reason, too many hassles/risks and a-holes to deal with. Now I just grow, supply a couple of cancer patients and one long term grow buddy that buys whatever extra crop I have by the qp. No hassles/pressure, the way I like it


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

That's what I am like now too. No big plants. Lots of little ones. I just dropped off a ton of trim to a friend so he can make extracts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2015)

Coming down in 4 days, 8 weeks


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Coming down in 4 days, 8 weeks


Nice  You're like 3 days behind me on the 5gal run, these are 56 days/8 weeks tomorrow, will be taking them down tomorrow night. The PPP can go another day or two while I setup the next round and do some cleaning between rounds.

These 3 below in the 5 gal pots are rock solid buds. The 2gal PPP has a lot of mass but this is the fluffy bud pheno so not a lot of weight. The other 2gal is a JTR, tall (40"), skinny but nice tight buds.

Blue Pyramid, Day 54


Blue Dream, Day 54


JTR, Day 54


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice bro! The colors are off the chart on this girl, pretty sure I got a name for her.

(Maui x Harlequin)Neon Future


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nice bro! The colors are off the chart on this girl, pretty sure I got a name for her.
> 
> (Maui x Harlequin)Neon Future


She looks really good/healthy for 8 weeks, nice job, good colour for almost 8 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Solid resin!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2015)

Some numbers from that smaller strain/pheno hunt 3x3 in 3gal pots. Got better gpw and grams per gallon from the 4x 2gal's in the LED tent - lol

Not like I was going for numbers, this was mainly a strain/pheno hunt for a decent indica between the 2 rounds. But I like to take a step back and review any learning's from my grows. This one confirms a couple of key grow rules I'll have to stick to better. I'll use the tent for smaller plants and extra clones but be more selective and even veg in the flower room if necessary with plants in the main room. Not worth the work to flip early or weak plants, which I did with a couple of the clones (PPP and Blue Dream). Much more productive plants with 6-8 week veg and being selective about clones/seedling phenos. The larger 3x3 will make up for some of the weight 
   

*Super Skunk*:
Not worth the soil it was grown in this one, freebie seed. Cat piss smell and taste, maybe bad pheno but I could get more bud from a 1gal JTR than this thing! Don't think I'll even use any of this, will have to find somebody that likes the smell and taste of cat piss in their meds - lol
Bud: 18.3g
Popcorn/Trim: 3.9g
Total Weight: 22.2g/.79 oz.

*PPP* (monster-crop clone):
Not terrible but in comparison I've gotten 2.8 zips from one of these in a 3gal. This was just an extra and not very vigorous clone from a flowering plant.
Bud: 29.4g
Popcorn/Trim: 8g
Total Weight: 37.4g/1.34 oz.

*THC Bomb* (2 plants, trimmed/weighed together, phenos are almost identical):
Not bad smoke. After a bit of curing I may keep and run one more plant, stronger of the 2 phenos and see what it can do with a proper veg and some training. It has a hashy flavor and sweet smell after curing a bit, a decent kick too.
Bud: 56.6g
Popcorn/Trim: 12.8g
Total Weight: 69.4g/2.48 oz.

*Blue Dream*:
Classic example of flowering a weak plant, this was just an extra clone but not the greatest going in and produced accordingly.
Bud: 19.4g
Popcorn/Trim: 0g (mixed in with JTR popcorn below)

*JTR*:
I expected more weight from this one, it looked good but the weight didn't come through, have to look back and see what I could have done better with this one. Think it was just an earlier than normal flip, I typically wait until they start showing some pre-flowering.
Bud: 34.2g
Popcorn/Trim: 12.4g (includes a bit of BD popcorn)
Total Weight: 46.6g/1.66 oz.

*Total Weight for 6x 3gal: 195g/6.96 oz.*

Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Jan 11, 2015)

I had a Super Skunk freebie too...until I read your review and tossed it in the neighbors yard


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2015)

mc130p said:


> I had a Super Skunk freebie too...until I read your review and tossed it in the neighbors yard


lol, you got more from your party cup and MG than that thing in a 3 gal 
I've cured it for about a week and it smells just as bad. I was thinking skunk as in skunky/earthy, not literally


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2015)

Busy day yesterday. Took down the larger 3x3, nice little haul from this one. Hard to believe they all came out from under 1x 315w bulb. Should easily beat the 10.9 zip haul from the first full 3x3 a couple of rounds back.

I just put them into the dark for now as I focused on re-loading the room, got the new 3x3 in there (pics to follow). Emptied the room, scrubbed it down, and re-loaded. Will chop them over the next couple of days and will have to find a few hours to trim next week 

Got a couple of pics of each, one flash pic in front of the basement door and one in the room of the larger plants. For reference/perspective, the white door behind them is 32" W and the door knob is 37" from the floor.

*Blue Dream in 5Gal*. This one continued to swell the last couple of weeks and will be the heaviest:
 

*JTR in 5gal*, very nice haul from a JTR responded well to all the training. Thinking pretty close to a qp from this one, second heaviest I'd think:
 

*Blue Pyramid in 5gal*. Swelled early and then just matured for the last 10 days or so. Super-dense buds all the way up/down the plant. Very nice plant and smells like Blueberry hash, good punch from a couple of small taste testers. Glad I have a couple of clones going for next round 
 

*PPP in 2gal*, very respectable plant for a 2gal, not the densest pheno of this PPP but still 1.5-2 zips I'd think. This and the JTR below were just fillers for some extra room on the end of the 3x3:


*JTR #2 in 2gal* (originally labeled this one as a PPP!). Not bad, no training really on this one, au naturel, just an extra clone like the PPP above. Ended up being the tallest of all of them, 40" in 2gal pot:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's the new 3x6 under the 2x 315w LEC's. Total of 12 gallons of medium in the smaller 3gal, and 15 gal of medium in the newer/larger 5gal 3x3. 3 gal plants were in much better/larger shape going in than last round when I ran 6x smaller 3gal. The 5gal are probably the largest 5gal plants I've run yet, all 3 were ~26" trellised/tied down and should stretch to 34-38".

The first 3x3 at Day 11 is showing small buds. 4x 3gal plants, flipped at ~18" tied/weaved through the trellises. The DIY Blue Ripper is looking like the largest plant (front/bottom-left in the pic facing the door) and is looking like a fine specimen, tons of bud sites, packed tight together  The very indica leaning Blue Power Plant is behind it and also looking good, surprisingly good considering both of these were the runts and not my first selection from these phenos. To their right are the 2x Harlequin's, one is clearly larger than the other, pheno #1 is smaller but has that incredible tropical fruit punch smell/taste, I had to boost it up on a stand to even the canopy, the others were about 3" taller after 11 days of stretch.

The new 5gal 3x3 is closest to the door. Put the JTR and Blue Power plant pheno 1 beside each other and the huge (largest) Blue Ripper across the end, no need for fillers, they'll use the full 3x3 no problem. They're already taller/bigger than the stretched 3gal plants, once these stretch pretty sure I'll have to move the light up further 



Some developing bud shots from the 3gal 3x3 at Day 10:

Blue Ripper:


Blue Power Plant:


Harlequin (Pheno 2):


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2015)

First 2 haircuts and chops from the 5gal 3x3. 32" - 34" of bud on these, both are dense but the Blue Pyramid buds are rocks 

Blue Pyramid:
 

Blue Dream:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2015)

Another one down, Jack The Ripper gets the chop. 34" of fat buds 
 
 

All 3x 5gal hanging now. 2x smaller 2 gal plants to go, will try and get at them tonight. Damn, that's a lot of MJ for 315w 
 

Cheers


----------



## polo the don (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like you've been a busy man. Good times!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

Holy shit batman! That's a lot of ganja! 

I'll be over this weekend! Lol


----------



## polo the don (Jan 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Holy shit batman! That's a lot of ganja!
> 
> I'll be over this weekend! Lol


Can I ride with you? I have gas money


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Holy shit batman! That's a lot of ganja!
> 
> I'll be over this weekend! Lol





polo the don said:


> Can I ride with you? I have gas money


lol, thanks, I could use some help trimming next week, you're welcome to pop in 
idk what weight is in there dry but it's a nice haul, definitely the heaviest yet from this LEC 

Here's the new batches, Day 13 and Day 2. Stretching and shaping up nicely, that bottom-front plant in the first pic is the DIY JTR x Blueberry, it's 32" W x 16" D x 28" H and just starting to stretch


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

Gonna be a full fucking house in there come late flower! Oh and theres this, it's the final countdown


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Gonna be a full fucking house in there come late flower! Oh and theres this, it's the final countdown


Oh yeah, nice and ripe


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Oh yeah, nice and ripe


LOL yep, just ended week 8  My scissor fingers are getting itchy.....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2015)

Chopped and hung the remaining 2Gal JTR (left) and PPP last night. The 2 Gal JTR ended up being the tallest, some nice buds on there with no training.

Another 5-6 days and will be looking for some help trimming 

3x 5 Gal and 2x 2 Gal 3x3:
  

The 2x2 tent is now full with a mini SOG, 3x THC Bombs and 3x Blue Dream filling the tent. They're about 3 days into 12/12. These were just extra clones, when I did an inventory I had too may plants going so in they go, let's see what the LED's can get from these 1 gal pots.


The flower room is stretching and building buds on the 3 gal plants. These are probably the largest trained plants I've run in 3 gal fabrics, interested to see what they produce.


Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh happy days!!!!!


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 16, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Chopped and hung the remaining 2Gal JTR (left) and PPP last night. The 2 Gal JTR ended up being the tallest, some nice buds on there with no training.
> 
> Another 5-6 days and will be looking for some help trimming
> 
> ...


You got a couple rooms you're not showing us @GroErr ? Seems like you are harvesting every couple days


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh happy days!!!!!


Chop, chop, enjoy!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> You got a couple rooms you're not showing us @GroErr ? Seems like you are harvesting every couple days


Dude didn't he tell you? He's running a warehouse now...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> You got a couple rooms you're not showing us @GroErr ? Seems like you are harvesting every couple days


Lol, no that pile of hanging buds all came out of the larger 3x3 I pulled last Sunday. That's the last harvest for about 4-5 weeks other than I pulled the partry cups that look like about 1/2 an oz between the 2 cups - lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Lol, no that pile of hanging buds all came out of the larger 3x3 I pulled last Sunday. That's the last harvest for about 4-5 weeks other than I pulled the partry cups that look like about 1/2 an oz between the 2 cups - lol


That's a 1/2 oz more then you had though


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude didn't he tell you? He's running a warehouse now...


lmao, how did you find out about that project?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

GroErr said:


> lmao, how did you find out about that project?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That's a 1/2 oz more then you had though


True, true, and they were both Harlequin's  That tray in the flower room is reserved for the 12/12 from seed party cup comp, germination starts Feb 1st...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

GroErr said:


> True, true, and they were both Harlequin's  That tray in the flower room is reserved for the 12/12 from seed party cup comp, germination starts Feb 1st...


I should do one lol!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I should do one lol!


Go for it! Registration is open until the end of Jan. you have between Feb 1st and 28th to germ and get up to 5 seeds in a cup.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/6th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-registration-thread.855762/page-14#post-11233743


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in! Now to decide what to pop!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm in! Now to decide what to pop!


I'm going to go 4x DIY regs and 1x commercial fem seed which I haven't decided on yet, still lots of time to decide. My luck in that comp has not been the greatest, I didn't pay enough attention last time and got a couple of shit seeds and burnt/dried out 2 that popped by not watering them in time. They dry out quick under the CMH, will have to focus a bit more this round. I've had nothing but fems from my DIY's, but in the comp I'll probably pull 4 males - lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, been a busy couple of weeks, couple of harvests, focused on reloads and selecting some plants for the next couple of rounds.

Everything's back in full swing and humming along smoothly again.

*Top-Right, clone/seedling station:*
Have one Blue Dream clone in there, just about to start training it. 2x DIY Blue Power Plant indica phenos, culled the smaller one. Will run these 2 until I can sex them and decide which to run where at that point. Hoping to get a male, one of each would be great. Out of view are a couple of Harlequin and DIY clones from the larger plants that just went into the flower room. The seedlings and smaller clones that just went in will build the runs 3 and 4 cycles out. The Blue Dream clone and 2 others in the veg cabinet will run 2 rounds out.

*Top-Left, Veg Cabinet:*
All plants in here are still in 1 gal, will be up-potting them in the next week. 2x Blue Pyramids, really liking this plant and smoke, strong blueberry kush smell and taste, even samplers with no cure taste great. Started training them harder this round, they like to have a single main cola, trying to see if super-cropping them I can get some more off-shoots going. There's 1x THC Bomb, after curing a bit this pheno was not bad, good punch, keeping it going one more round. 1x Blue Dream and the other 3 will build the next round. They'll run in 3 gal pots. There are 2x Blue Dream clones which will run with a 3rd BD clone in the smaller cabinet, those will go 2 weeks later in 5Gal pots.

*Bottom-Right, Tent:*
This was just flipped to 12/12 3 days ago. Had a bunch of clones in 1gal pots, too many, selected the best to veg and threw the rest in the tent to flower. 3x THC Bomb's, 3x Blue Dream's, a mini 1Gal SOG in a 2x2. I've pulled 6.4 zips from 2x 3gal, 4.9 zips from 4x 2gal, interested to see what 6x 1gal can pull and it's good use of some extra clones.

*Bottom-Left, Flower Room:*
Day 16 and Day 5 for the 2x 3x3's. The shorter one in 3Gal's is building up buds/colas, pretty well finished stretching now. The larger 3x 5 gal plants are starting to stretch fast now, noticeable difference in the last coupe of days. I'll end up having to move that light up in a week or so to keep the 20" height above the canopy. All are healthy, happy and praying, good start for these runs.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2015)

Closer look at the flower room. Busy room, in a good way  
Both 3x3's are coming along well. Day 18/Day 7. Some nice buds and frost for this early in.

Group shots:
  

Some JTR x Blueberry buds:
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2015)

These DIY sat-dom phenos in the 5gal's are 9 days in and starting to show small flowers. They also share a trait that I hadn't noticed on the PPP x Blueberry, I had noticed it early on the JTR x Blueberry. They both have 9 point leaves around their dominant colas. The rest of the plants have 7 point leaves, only the main colas have 9 points. Tried to capture both, the PPP x BB is difficult to capture, the smallest set of points are tiny. Easy to see on the JTR x BB.

The JTR x BB also smells strong of Blueberry and has purple leaf stems, and noticeable purple stripes on the stalks, these stripes seem pretty common on strains with BB in them.

JTR x BB:



PPP x BB:


Cheers


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 21, 2015)

GroErr said:


> These DIY sat-dom phenos in the 5gal's are 9 days in and starting to show small flowers. They also share a trait that I hadn't noticed on the PPP x Blueberry, I had noticed it early on the JTR x Blueberry. They both have 9 point leaves around their dominant colas. The rest of the plants have 7 point leaves, only the main colas have 9 points. Tried to capture both, the PPP x BB is difficult to capture, the smallest set of points are tiny. Easy to see on the JTR x BB.
> 
> The JTR x BB also smells strong of Blueberry and has purple leaf stems, and noticeable purple stripes on the stalks, these stripes seem pretty common on strains with BB in them.
> 
> ...


those look awesome bro. I haven't payed much attention to leaf points/blades, gonna have to go look at my girls now lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> those look awesome bro. I haven't payed much attention to leaf points/blades, gonna have to go look at my girls now lol.


Thanks, very cool, liking the colours on the JTR x BB, hoping that passes through to the flowers  This is the first strain I've grown that has these 9 point leaves and both crosses have them, must have come through from the BB male as neither JTR nor the PPP fems had them.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, very cool, liking the colours on the JTR x BB, hoping that passes through to the flowers  This is the first strain I've grown that has these 9 point leaves and both crosses have them, must have come through from the BB male as neither JTR nor the PPP fems had them.


I've got a candy grape og cross and it reeks and has those purple lines to!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen the stems go from pink to purple-red and back according to how low the temps are.




GroErr said:


> This is the first strain I've grown that has these 9 point leaves and both crosses have them, must have come through from the BB male as neither JTR nor the PPP fems had them.


It's in ime more environment than genetics, I always have, indica and sativas alike, at least 9 fingers on some fans, often some 11, and had 13 as well. I simply put associate it with happy plants that got ample light. The plants that sort of get stuck at 7 or even 5 leaflets, plants I have under T8 or under cloudy daylight behind a window, throw 9-11 fingers under HPS. Plants that are really abused, drowned, have way too little light, sometimes even stick to 3 leaflets. It's obviously partly genetics (that what is influenced by the environment) but if it's really something it inherited from a parent, it's likely not that it inherited DNA code for 9-fingers specifically but DNA that contributes to it being a healthy vigorous plant. In this case however credit doesn't all go to the genetics but also the grower dialing in the setup. In any case, I consider it a good sign in addition to being an aesthetically pleasing trait


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I've seen the stems go from pink to purple-red and back according to how low the temps are.
> View attachment 3336311
> 
> It's in ime more environment than genetics, I always have, indica and sativas alike, at least 9 fingers on some fans, often some 11, and had 13 as well. I simply put associate it with happy plants that got ample light. The plants that sort of get stuck at 7 or even 5 leaflets, plants I have under T8 or under cloudy daylight behind a window, throw 9-11 fingers under HPS. Plants that are really abused, drowned, have way too little light, sometimes even stick to 3 leaflets. It's obviously partly genetics (that what is influenced by the environment) but if it's really something it inherited from a parent, it's likely not that it inherited DNA code for 9-fingers specifically but DNA that contributes to it being a healthy vigorous plant. In this case however credit doesn't all go to the genetics but also the grower dialing in the setup. In any case, I consider it a good sign in addition to being an aesthetically pleasing trait


 It makes sense that the environment would play a part. I think it has to be there genetically but the environment will bring out or suppress certain traits like colours. Makes sense too right now my lights off temps are hitting a low of 62/64F in there. The colours weren't quite as noticeable even towards end of veg but the veg cabinet rarely goes below 68F. I do like any sort of different expressions/mutations

Reason I think it has to be there in the genetics is the JTR sitting beside them is in great shape but hasn't expressed any additional colours and the leaves are consistently 7 fingers on that pheno.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 21, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I think it has to be there genetically but the environment will bring out or suppress certain traits like colours.


Exactly, and that goes for many observable traits, trait being phenotype and phenotype being genotype+environmental influences. The more plants with a particular set of genes (genotype) that express a certain phenotype/trait, the higher the "penetrance" and the more the trait expresses in a given pheno, the higher the "expressivity" (considering our posts on googling in Ayr0n's thread figured I mention those).



GroErr said:


> I do like any sort of different expressions/mutations.


Me too, I enjoy the observing the morphology of plants, especially if it's out of the ordinary but consistent.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Testing out some of that neon future....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Testing out some of that neon future....


Nice! Have a hit for me  Looks like old school Acapulco Gold


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorted out my veg space conundrum with a short term band-aid until I get some time to build a proper one. Bought another tent ($115 delivered/tax-in) on eBay. It's 2'x4'x5' and will fit nicely into a corner of the laundry room where I have that little seedling/clone cabinet. This will give me a few more sq. ft. of veg space and still allow room for seedlings/clones, and still be somewhat stealth in that corner. Cheap fix, another $35 for a booster inline fan for constant airflow/exchange and good to go. I have an 8" circulation fan that'll fit well in there and use passive exhaust, same as I'm doing in the smaller cabinet.

This will allow me to move that little cabinet I'm using for seeds/clones into the only remaining space I have in a corner of the main flower room (have floor space but no overhead space for hanging lights in that corner so this works well) and use it for it's original/intended use. It'll run 100w of COB LED's and be dedicated to special flowering projects, like the upcoming 12/12 from seed contest  I can run that in the corner and still have a dedicated light in it without any light bleeding in or out. Also frees up the tray I put on the flower room wall to flower out any extra clones/seedlings in party cups.

I love new shit, specially when it expands my grow capacity


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

Who doesn't love new shit


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2015)

Busy week trimming 

A little less weight overall than I was guessing but respectable. 4 strains, 3x 5 gal, 2x 2 gal untrained, 257.7g/9.20 oz., .82 gpw on the 315w bulb. The weight on the Blue Pyramid surprised me a bit, lot of small but dense buds, breaks up like hash, very nice smoke. Nice little stash between this and the smaller 3gal 3x3. 195g + 257.7 = 452.7g, about a pound - lol. A couple of winner strains from the strain/pheno search runs. The Blue Pyramid wins the indica prize and will stay for a while. Strong punch, strong (double-bag) blueberry hash smell and taste. And pheno 1 of the 4x Harlequin run in the tent will be staying as well, smooth, great taste/smell and high CBD.

Here's the break down and pics, have to break it into 2 posts to by-pass the pic limit per post:
*JTR:*
Bud: 63.5g
Popcorn/Trim: 18.6g
Total: 82.1g/2.93 oz.
  
*
JTR2 (2gal no training):*
Bud: 16.9g
Popcorn/Trim: 4.6g
Total: 21.5g/.77 oz.
  
*
BLUE PYRAMID:*
Bud: 45.6g
Popcorn: 7.4g
Total: 53g/1.89 oz.
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2015)

*PPP (2gal no training):*
Bud: 27.2g
Popcorn: 3.7g
Total: 30.9g/1.10 oz.
  
*
BLUE DREAM:*
Bud: 59.5g
Popcorn: 10.7g
Total: 70.2g/2.50 oz.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2015)

Update/pics on the current flowering runs...

The main flower room is humming along. 3 gal 3x3 (Day 25) is filling in with bud, 5 gal (Day 14) is pretty well done stretching and starting to build flowers.



The 6x 1gal SOG in the tent is now Day 12. 3x THC Bomb and 3x Blue Dream clones are doing well, stretched now, maybe a bit more but pretty well settled down and beginning to flower. Certainly filling the tent, should be interesting to see progress in a week or so, not a lot of elbow room in there.


Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Is that purple I see in the flower room in the back? Looks to be like some purple leaves. Maybe I'm just baked lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2015)

Seedling & clone update...

Small cabinet has some Blue Dream, Harlequin, JTR, Blue Ripper, Blue Power Plant clones. Plus 2x Blue Power plant seedlings, looking for a better pheno, one is looking good, too early to sex yet.


Larger veg cabinet has 2x Blue Pyramid, 1x THC Bomb in 3 gal pots. Then 3x small Blue Dream clones in 1 gal pots.
Waiting for a 2x4x5’ tent this week to spread these clones/seedlings out between the cabinet/tent. That’ll let me do 4x 5 gal 3x3 I’ve been wanting to do with 4x Blue Dream’s.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Is that purple I see in the flower room in the back? Looks to be like some purple leaves. Maybe I'm just baked lol.


No, I see what you're referring to though, that's reflection off the LED panel with the reds, wish it was


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

GroErr said:


> No, I see what you're referring to though, that's reflection off the LED panel with the reds, wish it was


Haha well damn! I always find myself staring at pics when I'm baked lol.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 26, 2015)

Been reading through the last 7 pages or so, awesome plants, buds, grows, yields, subbed!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Haha well damn! I always find myself staring at pics when I'm baked lol.


lol, I see shit too when I'm sampling that Blue Pyramid 



Dave's Not Here said:


> Been reading through the last 7 pages or so, awesome plants, buds, grows, yields, subbed!


Hey Dave, welcome and thanks for the note, lots of stuff going on, love winter growing, lower temps = more lights I can run


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 26, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Been reading through the last 7 pages or so, awesome plants, buds, grows, yields, subbed!


We've got a local head shop named Dave's Not Here ;P It's in the back of the smokers club, little closed off section packed w/ bongs n glass pieces n what not.







GroErr said:


> Busy week trimming
> 
> A little less weight overall than I was guessing but respectable. 4 strains, 3x 5 gal, 2x 2 gal untrained, 257.7g/9.20 oz., .82 gpw on the 315w bulb. The weight on the Blue Pyramid surprised me a bit, lot of small but dense buds, breaks up like hash, very nice smoke. Nice little stash between this and the smaller 3gal 3x3. 195g + 257.7 = 452.7g, about a pound - lol. A couple of winner strains from the strain/pheno search runs. The Blue Pyramid wins the indica prize and will stay for a while. Strong punch, strong (double-bag) blueberry hash smell and taste. And pheno 1 of the 4x Harlequin run in the tent will be staying as well, smooth, great taste/smell and high CBD.
> 
> ...


You hand trimming everything or do u use one of those 'automated' trimmers? As much as harvest time is exciting, I'm starting to find I dread trimming lol. Considering one of those lower end trimmers w/ the hand cranks, but the reviews on most of em are mixed. Not sure yet...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> You hand trimming everything or do u use one of those 'automated' trimmers? As much as harvest time is exciting, I'm starting to find I dread trimming lol. Considering one of those lower end trimmers w/ the hand cranks, but the reviews on most of em are mixed. Not sure yet...


Hey ayr0n, hand trimming, the harvests aren't that large and spread out timing-wise that it's manageable. I spread it out by slow drying and the room I dry in stays at 65 RH, I can hold them for a day or two while I'm trimming others if there's a few like this last harvest. I also have a helper (GF) that doesn't smoke but doesn't mind trimming  That said, if I could find a reliable/automated trimmer that didn't fuck up the buds I'd certainly consider it, it's the least exciting process of all for sure


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

I find that if I just cut a cola at a time and trim it, I am able to quit when I am tired and start again when I am ready. It has made it fun again for me.

LA Confidential #4:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I find that if I just cut a cola at a time and trim it, I am able to quit when I am tired and start again when I am ready. It has made it fun again for me.
> Cheers,
> Mo


That's a good way to break it down. I'm more like just get'r done and do at least one plant at a time. I don't mind it that much, if my GF's around we play a final weight guessing game with a "prize" for the one who guesses closest, a win-win game imo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

I got burnt out after hand-trimming 3 units of Malawi the first time. This new method has kept me sane 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got burnt out after hand-trimming 3 units of Malawi the first time. This new method has kept me sane
> Cheers,
> Mo


That's a tree not a plant! Damn, wish we had more than 3 - 4 months to grow outdoor when I see trees like that!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

Some side benefits of popcorn and trim, mix of JTR & Blue Dream 100u dry sift kief 
Nice little mound from 115g's of popcorn/sugar-trim, one of 4 jars I had lying around
Probably cap some of this and dip a pipe or 3 

      

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a giant return! Yum


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is a giant return! Yum


Yeah was very pleased, more accustomed to 4-6% with 100u, both strains were frosty and I've been playing around with the method, fresh, chopped, more aggressive scrapes over the finer screen, still comes out clean but looks like more yield with the right strain  Tastes great with fresh bud/trim, bud flavour comes through.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Some side benefits of popcorn and trim, mix of JTR & Blue Dream 100u dry sift kief
> Nice little mound from 115g's of popcorn/sugar-trim, one of 4 jars I had lying around
> Probably cap some of this and dip a pipe or 3
> 
> ...


Could refine it and make it full melt


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Could refine it and make it full melt


Could, but I'm lazy - lol I do like it like this, straight up, nothing but trichs, will likely cap most of it anyhow. Cheers...


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

after some cure in glass jars. At least 4 weeks cure the bubble will become more melty / bubbley. The taste. Press it with heat first. Then cure. In a month it will be a lot better. Or move to SoCal and I'll run your trim.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2015)

hyroot said:


> after some cure in glass jars. At least 4 weeks cure the bubble will become more melty / bubbley. The taste. Press it with heat first. Then cure. In a month it will be a lot better. Or move to SoCal and I'll run your trim.


Yeah I find at least a couple of weeks to taste better, although a sampler was pretty smooth and tasty straight into a pipe. Haven't tried pressing it but will try some of it with low heat (hot water bottle) and see what the difference is. I see you've been busy with hash/melt lately 
Would love to find someone good locally to run stuff but most of my buds smoke flowers or finger hash, one of them has converted to this dry sift and loves it. It's a quick handy way to have something different around and easy. Saving my move to the states until my grandkids are grown up and I get old enough to golf - lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Could, but I'm lazy - lol I do like it like this, straight up, nothing but trichs, will likely cap most of it anyhow. Cheers...


I bet there's a lot more then heads in there if you macro it. Just saying


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I bet there's a lot more then heads in there if you macro it. Just saying


Yeah, yeah, when it gets to 100u whatever falls through deserves to be there  I've tried from 200 down to 70, 100 is a good balance imo and you can be more aggressive sifting it to get more yield. Is it perfect? Nothing's perfect, is it good enough with diminishing returns and not worth my time? imo yes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, yeah, when it gets to 100u whatever falls through deserves to be there  I've tried from 200 down to 70, 100 is a good balance imo and you can be more aggressive sifting it to get more yield. Is it perfect? Nothing's perfect, is it good enough with diminishing returns and not worth my time? imo yes.


See that's where I differ. I'm after the highest quality product for my wife. Non medical parts of the plant are no good for her. 70-90 refined is where the real magic happens. 

In no way am I saying yours isn't good I'm simply saying I must push it further for my wife. 

Like my father always said push it to the limits and never look back.....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> See that's where I differ. I'm after the highest quality product for my wife. Non medical parts of the plant are no good for her. 70-90 refined is where the real magic happens.
> 
> In no way am I saying yours isn't good I'm simply saying I must push it further for my wife.
> 
> Like my father always said push it to the limits and never look back.....


Your wife's a lucky gal, hope she appreciates it  I personally didn't taste or feel any difference under 100 so settled on the 100u.

Have you run any with that high CBD strain yet? I'm waiting to build up a good stash before running the Harlequin, keeping it separate to see if it's a noticeable difference/feeling with that in caps and edibles.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Your wife's a lucky gal, hope she appreciates it  I personally didn't taste or feel any difference under 100 so settled on the 100u.
> 
> Have you run any with that high CBD strain yet? I'm waiting to build up a good stash before running the Harlequin, keeping it separate to see if it's a noticeable difference/feeling with that in caps and edibles.


You mean this? Fresh frozen neon future(harelquin x maui)


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You mean this? Fresh frozen neon future(harelquin x maui)


lol, yeah, I'd imagine that would be quite good How is it in edibles? I find it quite different between smoke/vape, the higher CBD stuff should be awesome. Have decided to keep just the pheno 1 of that Harlequin, the stone, smell, taste and yield was higher in those party cup clones I pulled a couple of weeks ago. 4.4g for pheno 2 and 6.8g for pheno 1. There's less branching and buds on this keeper pheno 1 but the buds are super dense, with some training it can pull it's weight, not a big producer but an all round keeper 

Here's the "weigh-in" if you can call it that on those Harlequin party cup clones, no stick, just bud
P1:

P2:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2015)

IR cam shot of the flowering girls, Day 28, 1/2 way there for the 3 gal 3x3 



Cheers


----------



## hyroot (Jan 28, 2015)

man that jtr


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> man that jtr


A lot of JTR in there, the bottom-left one is filling in great, it's JTR x Blueberry, there's a JTR straight up, top left in a 5 gal which is a monster, and another JTR x Blueberry in 5 gal at the very end which is 34 x 24 x 34"H. Room is smelling great


----------



## hyroot (Jan 28, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A lot of JTR in there, the bottom-left one is filling in great, it's JTR x Blueberry, there's a JTR straight up, top left in a 5 gal which is a monster, and another JTR x Blueberry in 5 gal at the very end which is 34 x 24 x 34"H. Room is smelling great



i wonder how that cross will fill out compared. I got their locomotion as a tester last june. It made their ssed list on tga's site. Looks like its going to be a giant cola producer too. Mine are still in veg.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> i wonder how that cross will fill out compared. I got their locomotion as a tester last june. It made their ssed list on tga's site. Looks like its going to be a giant cola producer too. Mine are still in veg.


Right now it's looking good, both phenos are filling in much tighter than the straight-up JTR. Spacing between buds is much bigger on JTR once it stretches, makes it a challenge to get more than 3 zips. That last one I ran was huge and still got just shy of 3 zips, pretty sure this one will go over 3 but a qp JTR is not looking like a possibility unless I put it into 7 or 10 gal.

Hadn't seen that Locomotion, sounds and looks like another frosty one and lots of flavour. They're rating it "excellent" for yield too, on the wish list it goes


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Does JTR have the signature cherry smell of other TGA gear?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks great in here man!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 30, 2015)

here's one of the phenos I have of locomotion from seed in veg. It was in a 2 gal for too long and got root bound and deficient. I transplanted it into a 7 gal fabric pot 2 weeks ago. Its gotten a lot more green. All new growth is lush. I waited forever to pop the seeds. Even gave a 5 pack to a friend. I had a 10 pack. I gave Mo one of the males. I have 2 females from seed. Anyway



its been cut back twice to make an even canopy.

here the other pheno in the other veg room. Its in a 10 gal grow bag. Both rols.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

Had webs in the clone cab today! Apparently SEVIN does not kill the borg! Hit them with some new Neem I got and I mixed it with Coco Wet (soap) and Pro Tekt. The new neem looked clean and amber! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Does JTR have the signature cherry smell of other TGA gear?


Not this pheno, not sure about others but this one is heavy lemon smell early in flower, then lighter lemon and pine mixed in later. it's a sweet lemon/pine once cured but I wouldn't call it cherry.


AlphaPhase said:


> Looks great in here man!


Thanks Alpha, doing some DIY pheno hunts in there this round, always fun seeing what you get in the box of chocolates


----------



## GroErr (Jan 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> here's one of the phenos I have of locomotion from seed in veg. It was in a 2 gal for too long and got root bound and deficient. I transplanted it into a 7 gal fabric pot 2 weeks ago. Its gotten a lot more green. All new growth is lush. I waited forever to pop the seeds. Even gave a 5 pack to a friend. I had a 10 pack. I gave Mo one of the males. I have 2 females from seed. Anyway
> 
> View attachment 3341964
> 
> ...


Looking nice, you can see all new growh on that first one is looking good. Will be interested to hear your take on these once flowered. That second one has humongous fan leaves!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Right on man! Mj Life is a pheno hunt


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

OK - I have had some TGA gear that was pure lemon Pine-Sol. Made your nose burn and your eyes water! That must come from the Jack. I wonder which one is the Cherry dad.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I have had some TGA gear that was pure lemon Pine-Sol. Made your nose burn and your eyes water! That must come from the Jack. I wonder which one is the Cherry dad.


Glad I don't have that pheno - lol This is a sweet lemon with a hint of pine smell and you get more of a pine taste on exhale but definitely not that strong! Haven't run any other TGA's so have no reference on the cherry smell/flavour.


----------



## cityworker415 (Jan 31, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Not this pheno, not sure about others but this one is heavy lemon smell early in flower, then lighter lemon and pine mixed in later. it's a sweet lemon/pine once cured but I wouldn't call it cherry.
> 
> Thanks Alpha, doing some DIY pheno hunts in there this round, always fun seeing what you get in the box of chocolates


Ace of Spades goes lemonade cherry

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

Veg status in the gardens. Received a new 2x4x5' tent which has now replaced the smaller clone/seedling cabinet I had. This gives me a 2x4x5 ' tent and 2x4x5.5' cabinet to veg in, or 16 sq. ft. to feed anywhere from 18-26 sq. ft. of flowering space. Should allow me to go bigger pots now and not have to hold smaller plants all squeezed in while waiting for space. Will take a round or 2 to get it synched but I'm thinking I'll probably go 3 or 4x 5gal and 2x 7gal 3x3's which I think will be more productive and less work longer term.

Here's the new tent. A mix of clones from the phenos I have going and DIY seedlings. Includes: Harlequin P1, Blue Ripper P1, Blue Power Plant P1, 3x Blue Dream clones and 1x JTR clone out of sight in a cup.


Here's the veg cabinet preparing the next flowering round. 2x Blue Pyramid and 1x THC Bomb in 3Gal pots (these will likely go to 5gal by next week and flower out in about 3.5 weeks). And one smaller Blue Dream in a 1gal to fill in the remaining space.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

Update on the flowering girls in the 2x2 tent and flower room.

LED Tent at Day 19, flowers on schedule, nothing but buds/tops filling the space now...


Main flower room, Day 32 for the shorter 3Gal run and Day 21 for the taller 3x 5gal. The 3gal plants are filling in nicely, colas are getting fatter by the day, particularly the JTR x Blueberry (bottom-left in pic facing the door). The 5gal plants are just starting to fill in and looking great health-wise. The largest (although not the tallest) is the pheno 1 JTR x Blueberry, pretty sure that one is bigger than a large 7gal Blue Dream I ran a couple of rounds back, it's the bottom/front plant in the first pic and goes 34" across. The other 2 taller 5gal's are the PPP x Blueberry (left) and JTR monster (right), both are now ~40" from the soil line.


Some Day 32 bud porn/frost shots from the JTR x Blueberry 3gal pheno. Looking like JTR passed on its frost genes 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Snow covered forest! How does it smell?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Snow covered forest! How does it smell?


It's smelling great, fruity, strong sweet smell. ~3 weeks to go yet but looking good so far. Waiting for the larger pheno to start frosting up and smelling, that one's a monster with about 16 heads and filling in quick


----------



## GroErr (Feb 5, 2015)

CMH girls, Day 36/Day 25, time to fatten up a bit, looking happy I think


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking great, filling in nicely!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking great, filling in nicely!


Thanks Alpha, nice mix of smells in there now


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

This has a nice smell to it


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This has a nice smell to it


Beautiful colours, what cut is that?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Beautiful colours, what cut is that?


That's one of my honeybees


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice, is that from seed (DJ Short?) or clone, you buggers have access to clones down there, probably a clone-only cut $%#!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Very nice, is that from seed (DJ Short?) or clone, you buggers have access to clones down there, probably a clone-only cut $%#!


It's from seed but from a private breeder.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's from seed but from a private breeder.


Ahh, the secret sauce version


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Ahh, the secret sauce version


Lol yep. It will make its way around though


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like I'm batting 10 for 10 fems with these reg seeds. Just finished checking some pics from this morning of pheno 1. Pheno 2 I confirmed a couple of days ago. These are both DIY PPP x Blueberry, looking for a more indica-leaning pheno and blueberry taste, if I hit the right pheno this could be a tasty big producer. Will be a couple of rounds out, may run them in the small tent under the LED's if I can keep them short enough.


P1:
 

P2:


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks @GroErr for all your help!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 7, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Thanks @GroErr for all your help!


Saw your thread updates, looking good in there, looking and sounding like you got the growing bug  And enjoying the benefits!


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Feb 7, 2015)

Haha...Enjoying the benefits very much so. I have cannabis cup dreams now. Are you doing any dry sift or bubble hash?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 7, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Haha...Enjoying the benefits very much so. I have cannabis cup dreams now. Are you doing any dry sift or bubble hash?


Ha, you're hooked now  I do dry sift, curing this batch, another couple of weeks but smelling and tasting good already. Mix of JTR and Blue Dream.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

Take that annoying child safety off that bic!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2015)

Weekly veg update. Nice having this larger tent and the cabinet for keeping these rounds vegging. Gives me some more options and they're not all squeezed in like they were in the small cabinet.

The tent now has 4x Blue Dream clones that I up-potted to 3gal's yesterday. 2x DIY PPP x Blueberry phenos coming up (both fems). Pheno 1 of these is looking very indica, both have that 9 point leaf trait only on the main. That trait has come through in 3 of these seeds now and also on one of the JTR x Blueberry, must be coming from the Blueberry male. There's also 1x JTR x Blueberry pheno 1 clone, and a small JTR clone in a cup (last clone of that JTR pheno so I'm babying it!). Trying some tomato cages from the dollar store in the 3gal containers, in between the smaller training rings I was using at this stage and the trellises, they take up less room than the larger trellises and should come off easy when I switch them to the larger trellises. The larger trellises are great but once they're set, it's a bit of work and potentially disruptive taking them out until they're finished flowering.


The veg cabinet continues shooting up, the 2x Blue Pyramid's are now to the top of the trellises. The 1x THC Bomb is not quite as tall yet but spreading out nicely with training. Think I'll be leaving them in the 3gal's as I don't want to disturb them at this point, only a couple of weeks until they flip and they're quite healthy. This will really push the 3gal's but imo the fabrics will handle it and I don't think I'd get much more at this point by putting them in 5gal's. There's a Harlequin and PPP x Blueberry pheno 1 clone in 1gal pots on the right just holding them until I get the 3 larger one's out of there in 2-2.5 weeks or so. Then the Blue Dreams will be transferred into the cabinet to veg for 2-3 weeks before being flipped.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2015)

Flowering update in the LED tent and CMH flower room...

The tent at Day 25 of 12/12. 3x Blue Dream, 3x THC Bomb's mini SOG in 1gal fabrics. They've finished stretching now and buds are setting in. Lot of bud sites for a bunch of 1gal plants, stretched height is good, not close enough to get any burn and good coverage of all the bud sites. Not as much work as I had anticipated with the 1gal's. They're dry at 3 days which seems pretty consistent with these fabric pots in flowering, pretty well like clockwork at 3 days, regardless of 1/3/5 gal pot sizes. I give them a good soak with run-off at ~1L per gallon of medium and they suck that up in 3 days.


The main flower room is going awesome. Day 38 for the 4x 3 gal plants, Day 27 for the 3x 5 gal's. All 7 plants are looking great. Even the 2x 3Gal DIY "runts" look like they'll produce fairly well. The 3gal JTR x Blueberry is getting covered in snow and still has 2.5 weeks or so. The Harlequin pheno 2 is that 45 day pheno and is looking like it will finish next weekend, wish I'd had enough room to keep this one just for the short flowering time, but not enough space and the smoke/smell/taste didn't cut it so pheno 1 will carry on, that one is still only 50-52 days and smell/taste/smoke is incredible. Pheno 1 isn't as robust/large but will likely produce the same or more as the buds are super-dense.

The one I'm super stoked about is the Pheno 1 JTR x Blueberry, it's the one across the bottom/front in the first pic. Massive plant, tons of bud sites, and now smelling like a blend of sweet lemon/blueberry. With 4 weeks all 3 of these 5 gal plants have lots of time to fill in and fatten up.



Finally, some Day 38 bud porn....

Harlequin pheno 2:


JTR x Blueberry pheno 2:


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2015)

JTR x Blueberry pheno 2:


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> JTR x Blueberry pheno 2:


Looking like it'll be dripping resin by the time it finishes


----------



## GroErr (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking like the JTR frost genes were passed on to the 5 gal JTR x Blueberry 
Flash shot of JTR x Blueberry Pheno 1 @ 28 days, lots of time to frost and fatten up...


----------



## typoerror (Feb 9, 2015)

looking damn good!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 9, 2015)

typoerror said:


> looking damn good!


Thanks typo, lots of plants going, just the way I like it


----------



## medicinehuman (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice, Grow on GroErr.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2015)

medicinehuman said:


> Very nice, Grow on GroErr.


Cheers medicine, hope all's well. Taking advantage of the winter weather here


----------



## medicinehuman (Feb 10, 2015)

NW is warmer than normal, No coat unless it's raining.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2015)

Not a ton of snow here but skiing/boarding has been a bitch, cold as shit as I usually go at night, averaging in the -15C range, good for growing though


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2015)

skiing in so cal the last couple of weeks, average 58F during the day, snow melting quick


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> skiing in so cal the last couple of weeks, average 58F during the day, snow melting quick


Nice, other than sounds like the season's coming to an end. That's warmer than our spring skiing, in mid March  It's been a decent season here, just cold, gotta dress for it. Night skiing's a bitch at -20C


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2015)

This 6x 1 gal SOG is becoming a jungle of buds under the LED's 

3x THC Bomb & 3x Blue Dream, Day 28:


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

How does the JTR x BB smell?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How does the JTR x BB smell?


The larger 5 gal is getting stronger daily for the last week or so, right now very distinct lemon background, much like JTR, and a stronger sweet berry smell coming in, Pheno 2 in the 3 gal started like that and got sweeter as it's ripened, think blueberry creamsicle , that's what comes to mind when I smell that one.


----------



## polo the don (Feb 11, 2015)

Here in south Louisiana it was 76F today. Nice and warm, shorts and short sleeve shirts. Just thought I'd rub that in.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2015)

polo the don said:


> Here in south Louisiana it was 76F today. Nice and warm, shorts and short sleeve shirts. Just thought I'd rub that in.


We hit 74 the other day and I went shooting, and now we're back to 24 lol. Fuck you Mother Nature....


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2015)

polo the don said:


> Here in south Louisiana it was 76F today. Nice and warm, shorts and short sleeve shirts. Just thought I'd rub that in.


Ha, a buddy of mine just posted some pics from New Orleans, last time I rolled through there it was a damn good party  It's a good stop on a road trip to my brother's in FL.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2015)

Fucking Mardi Gras......


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking Mardi Gras......


That town's a party anytime, mardi gras is insane though


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2015)

GroErr said:


> That town's a party anytime, mardi gras is insane though


Uhm yes it is! But the laws there are so fucked!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Uhm yes it is! But the laws there are so fucked!!!!


They have laws there? lol Only if you get caught I guess


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

GroErr said:


> They have laws there? lol Only if you get caught I guess


Lol you don't wanna get caught there I know that....


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey GroErr!

My girls are nearly done! I would have to agree with you, CMH seems to make them finish faster. 

My last run with GG4 was around 70days till finished, my girls right now are at 50days and looking nearly done! Maybe another week or so...

Hope all is well with you and the fam!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey GroErr!
> 
> My girls are nearly done! I would have to agree with you, CMH seems to make them finish faster.
> 
> ...


Hey senile, well thanks, sounds like you're doing alright, at least with the CMH. They consistently knock off anywhere from 4-6 days off for me with any strain I've run under LED's. I have a cut running for the last time of a Harlequin pheno that's pretty well done at 43 days, will let it go around 45-47. I've yet to go beyond 55 days with any strains I've run under them.

What I find is they take off and set into budding much faster, they get about a week ahead in the first 3-4 weeks and pretty well remain there in comparison to my LED's. Takes some adjustments and getting used to it at first, they mature so fast in the first few weeks that some strains behave differently under these lights. Both of my DIY phenos had a bit of a hard time this round in the first week, sucked all the N out of the soil quick so I had to supplement them to get them back on track, once they adjusted they were good but went light green in the first few days quick. Other than that, nothing to complain about 

Different strains here but here's a comparison of my LED buds at 27 days and CMH buds at 29 days, huge difference. Although the LED's will catch up, the CMH definitely finishes earlier: Rough Cam shots but you'll get the idea... The CMH buds are well developed and colas are forming while the LED buds are still "young" and not filling in as dense yet.

LED Day 27:


CMH Day 29 (taller one's at back):


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2015)

Wholly shit, no skiing or boarding for the next 48 hours or so, insanely cold and windy! Here's the current forecast and the next couple of days in my area... No worries about overheating the flower room, wish I had some plants in there that turned purple, easy enough to drop the night temps right now


----------



## Mo! (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey man, what do you end up using for camera in your areas? I've seen a few glimpses of them and saw one that looked like it had an IR ring for night shots. I've been looking to put some in mine but wanted to see what has held up for others.

And are you using just the cam software? Or you have something else for the 4-way shots?


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mo! said:


> Hey man, what do you end up using for camera in your areas? I've seen a few glimpses of them and saw one that looked like it had an IR ring for night shots. I've been looking to put some in mine but wanted to see what has held up for others.
> 
> And are you using just the cam software? Or you have something else for the 4-way shots?


i have used a few, Logitech webcams with Video Velocity. The one i really like is Many-cam with Chronlog - works great for free, bought a $20 webcam at Staples with a $10 certificate!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dloomis514 said:


> i have used a few, Logitech webcams with Video Velocity. The one i really like is Many-cam with Chronlog - works great for free, bought a $20 webcam at Staples with a $10 certificate!


Have used 1 picutre per 20 minutes and one per hour, the one [er hour creates about a second a day of video, so in 8 weeks about a minute of video.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2015)

Mo! said:


> Hey man, what do you end up using for camera in your areas? I've seen a few glimpses of them and saw one that looked like it had an IR ring for night shots. I've been looking to put some in mine but wanted to see what has held up for others.
> 
> And are you using just the cam software? Or you have something else for the 4-way shots?


Hey Mo, I'm using the Foscam cameras, a few different models. They're a step above webcams feature-wise but also much more expensive. I'm in technology and can write these off through my business so no big deal for me to spend the extra. They have some cool features like built-in SD card slots for recording video, video or still shots, scheduled captures etc. The 4-way shots are using the built-in browser plug-in that comes with every camera, you can have several cameras on screen, think it's up to 16. They have some add-on software but it's not necessary for multi-view.



Dloomis514 said:


> i have used a few, Logitech webcams with Video Velocity. The one i really like is Many-cam with Chronlog - works great for free, bought a $20 webcam at Staples with a $10 certificate!





Dloomis514 said:


> Have used 1 picutre per 20 minutes and one per hour, the one [er hour creates about a second a day of video, so in 8 weeks about a minute of video.


I've seen some cool setups like yours, including one guy running an old tablet. If I were paying for them out of pocket I probably would get more creative


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey Gro, Awesome production with those cmh lights. I am a hobby grower as well and am just about finished with my first actual room. I learned to grow indoors with a two stage cab I built, so this new room will be a real treat and I can now grow some bigger plants. One of the recent purchases I made for my lighting was the LEC 630 from Sun Systems, so after some web searching for grow journals, I stumbled upon yours. The reflector uses two 315W bulbs. Although, one could argue about the overlap between the bulbs may create hot spots, I think I can manage. The height of the reflector is also a lot thinner than the vertical 315W. Due to my flowering space, 3.5'W x 3'D x 7'H, I thought this was more efficent than two of the LEC 315s. One issue I've been having lately though is nutes. It seems I can't get it dialed in right. I can't get the right schedule down.

So I am seeking some advice as to what your feeding schedule is with these lights. I read on your other thread that you use Sensi nutes to supplement your mix, but at what frequency? Every watering...every other...? Do you gradually increase ppm each week?

Nute scheduling is the only area I struggle in right now. Everything else I have pretty well dialed in. Every 4-5 cycles I will get a plant or two that likes to fade its leaves by week 4-5 of flowering which reduces my yield. I'm guessing underfeeding or lockout.

I use 60/40 Pro-Mix/Perlite soil and toss in some blood meal, bone meal, earthworm castings, and some Happy Frog All-Purpose dry fert. I let that cook in large bins for at least 1 month, then transplant my ladies in this mix 1-2 weeks before going to the flower chamber. I have been using up the last of my Pure Blend Pro nutes, and a buddy gave me some Sensi A+B to try out with the new room. I usually feed every weekend, then regular water during the week. Most times I don't have issues, but like I said, every once in a while plants start fading yellow, or getting yellowing on the outer edges.

Thanks for any tips and great work with those lights!

Also, in your experience are larger pots really that much better? I was planning on running 2-3 foot plants in 3 gal pots, but notice you use 5. Even though the roots don't 'fill' up the pot, do they produce better with that extra root space?

Sorry for the wall of text. You have a setup that is similar to my new one so I want to learn all you know!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2015)

sm0k4 said:


> Hey Gro, Awesome production with those cmh lights. I am a hobby grower as well and am just about finished with my first actual room. I learned to grow indoors with a two stage cab I built, so this new room will be a real treat and I can now grow some bigger plants. One of the recent purchases I made for my lighting was the LEC 630 from Sun Systems, so after some web searching for grow journals, I stumbled upon yours. The reflector uses two 315W bulbs. Although, one could argue about the overlap between the bulbs may create hot spots, I think I can manage. The height of the reflector is also a lot thinner than the vertical 315W. Due to my flowering space, 3.5'W x 3'D x 7'H, I thought this was more efficent than two of the LEC 315s. One issue I've been having lately though is nutes. It seems I can't get it dialed in right. I can't get the right schedule down.
> 
> So I am seeking some advice as to what your feeding schedule is with these lights. I read on your other thread that you use Sensi nutes to supplement your mix, but at what frequency? Every watering...every other...? Do you gradually increase ppm each week?
> 
> ...


Hey sm0ke4, thanks for stopping by. That's cool, haven't seen any of those 630's grow, you'll have awesome coverage in that space, will be interesting to see what the heat's like but wow that's a lot of light in that footprint. I run the 315's covering 3x3, more like 3x3.5 right now with the 3x 5 gal plants.

On the nutes, I've been trying a few things. Right now by the time they go into flowering my medium doesn't have much left in it. I'm trying 640 ppm this round, up from 550 last round, noticing some tip burn so I'm backing it down to 600. Feeding every other watering, then week 4-7 I feed-feed-water. Last week they get just water. Your soil is hotter though, I'm not adding anything, it's 50/50 Pro-Mix/Triple Mix. You may want to try every other at around 500 and see how they react. It's something you have to adjust to your medium and how your plants/strains are reacting. My mix is somewhere between soil and soilless, particularly once they get a few weeks into flowering, there's nothing left so the nutrients come from the AN feeds.

I'm still trying to determine between 3 & 5 gal runs, I've been running too many strains recently to be able to determine the best run but I am leaning towards less, larger pots. Overall it's less work and I think if I'm more selective with clones and seedling phenos I can get the same or more in 5 gal. Best single plant yet was a 7 gal, will likely run 2x 7 gal's in a couple of rounds.

You'll have a nice setup, you can work out the process as you get some experience, if it's getting too complicated, step back and remember they're weeds, they can pretty well grow themselves


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for clearing some stuff up. I think part of my problem is that I'm running perpetual harvests in the cab of 2 plants every 3 weeks for 9 week strains. I quit mixing separate batches of nutes and started feeding them all the same. 4-500ppm every Sunday. Usually, with the soil I mix, they can go about a month or a little more before I need to feed. 

I think some just aren't getting enough food after a month in flower. It's just weird that some plants(I've ran the same two strains from clone for over a year now) do great with the same variables, but once in a while I get a bad run. Maybe I will switch to two flower cycles to keep the variables at a minimum while I dial in the nutes and feedings. I am also a bad note taker for the room. I keep a grow log but don't update all the info as much as I should. Life gets busy and I don't have the time every week, which is the main reason I will be setting up a micro controlled room once it is up and running. 

Where did you buy the neoprene plugs for your cloner? I've been just putting the cuts in a mix of seed starter and coarse coco. Looking to upgrade since rooting has been taking too long. Esp. In winter when it's colder in the basement.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

sm0k4 said:


> Thanks for clearing some stuff up. I think part of my problem is that I'm running perpetual harvests in the cab of 2 plants every 3 weeks for 9 week strains. I quit mixing separate batches of nutes and started feeding them all the same. 4-500ppm every Sunday. Usually, with the soil I mix, they can go about a month or a little more before I need to feed.
> 
> I think some just aren't getting enough food after a month in flower. It's just weird that some plants(I've ran the same two strains from clone for over a year now) do great with the same variables, but once in a while I get a bad run. Maybe I will switch to two flower cycles to keep the variables at a minimum while I dial in the nutes and feedings. I am also a bad note taker for the room. I keep a grow log but don't update all the info as much as I should. Life gets busy and I don't have the time every week, which is the main reason I will be setting up a micro controlled room once it is up and running.
> 
> Where did you buy the neoprene plugs for your cloner? I've been just putting the cuts in a mix of seed starter and coarse coco. Looking to upgrade since rooting has been taking too long. Esp. In winter when it's colder in the basement.


Sounds like your soil mix is good as-is but fading out towards the middle-end of flowering, may want to try feedings when you hit around the 4 week mark to supplement, or stay organic and look at teas in that timeframe. If you're running large plants in 3 gal's they're probably running out of nutrients in the soil, going to 5 gal may help in that scenario.

One thing I'd highly recommend is logging all key variables. That would include environment, up-potting, feeds/waterings/soil amendments at minimum. When I was initially running one cabinet I wasn't logging as much, but as I expanded out and now have 4 rooms/tents with plants at different stages I find it an absolute must. I have those La Crosse wireless temp/RH monitors that log/monitor the environment for me and log everything else with keywords in Word so I can reference things like where I am in my feed/watering schedules. Trying to remember doesn't work very well when you have multiple grows going. Trying to remember what I did in each grow doesn't work for me (sampling the wares doesn't help!), 1/2 the time I'm wrong if I try and guess, if I didn't have the logs I'd be all over the place. You can go simple like I do with Word or more elaborate with some grow software, there's some free logging software around like _this one_, or _this one_, I'm sure there are others.

Cloners are great, highly recommended, 10-14 days for most strains, some as long as 20 days, some strains clone much easier/faster than others but I've yet to hit a strain I couldn't clone in aero. I built my own but there's a bunch of guys using one called King Clone I think that's around $60 on e-Bay/Amazon, probably not worth building if you can buy one for that price. I think they come with everything ready to go. I can't remember exactly where I bought my neoprene pucks and baskets, I use a couple of online vendors for supplies, think it may have been Canadian Wholesale Hydroponics, their service/delivery could be better but good prices. if you're in the US you have a lot more options and you can buy everything cheaper (specially now our Canadian dollar sucks!). Mine is a 12 site cloner and initially bought something like 40 of each but I've been using the same baskets and pucks for over a year, I just clean them when I clean the cloner and re-use them. Cheers and good luck, looking forward to seeing those 630's in action!


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Trying to remember doesn't work very well when you have multiple grows going. Trying to remember what I did in each grow doesn't work for me (sampling the wares doesn't help!), 1/2 the time I'm wrong if I try and guess, if I didn't have the logs I'd be all over the place.


That about sums up my dilemma, haha! So I error on the side of "less is more".

I will def. be posting the progress with the 630 light. I haven't seen any logs with that light yet.

As far as the heat, I should be OK. I over-sized my new exhaust fan to an 8" Vortex VTX800S 728CFM quiet fan and will use an 8" skinny Phresh filter rated at 500-750 CFM. I plan on running the fan at the low end first. Then increase based on temps. I should be fine since my basement temps are pretty steady at 68F in summer, 58-60F in winter. I should have no problems dealing with the heat with that intake temp. I calculated around 350 CFM is all I need. I plan to run the light at least 24" from the canopy to start. If the exhaust heats up the basement and my intake, I have a plan in place to pipe the exhaust outside.

Here is a pic of my issue that pop up randomly. The below pic is a White Widow clone in veg that started showing the yellowing symptoms in veg. I usually don't see this in veg either, but I think this is overfed, underfed,or has pH imbalance. I'm guessing overfed since I put it in my flower soil mix. Might have been too hot for this youngun. My meter got wet and I don't trust it anymore, so until I get a new meter I am shooting in the dark. I can't tell if it is lockout due to overfeeding/pH or a deficiency. It starts out looking like a Mg deficiency with the edges of the leaves turning yellow, then gets worse. Last time this happened it cleared up with a transplant into some fresh soil and plain waterings. I'm going to let this one dry out good, then transplant into a 1 gal. square pot to see if it recovers. I should note my water is fairly hard also, so I don't supplement any Mg. Maybe its just Mg deficient. I do have some cal-mag I could try after the transplant and no recovery.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

You'll be fine with that monster and incoming air is a good temp so you should be able to control temps/RH by brining in that cooler/drier air no problems.

I get that yellowing early on sometimes on certain strains, from seed more than from clone usually. Looks like they need some extra cal-mag. I just use the AN A/B, around 300-400 ppm at that stage. The "A" has high calcium (3%), enough in there to take care of it if you mix in more of A, I mix it 66% A/33% B, a couple of feedings should take care of it and put them back on track. Keep an eye on new growth as the existing defs won't go away completely, once new growth is coming in with proper colouring you're back on track. This seemed common early on with many strains so if I know the strain is susceptible to it I feed them around 300-400 ppm early (once they have a couple of nodes so I know roots are well established) with that 66/33% mix and it prevents it.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Veg update for the new tent. Have had to turn on both the veg + red switches in there to get the temps up around 76-78F, was getting down to 72-74 and I find the higher temps work better for me.

Getting there with the 4x Blue Dreams in 3gal pots with the tomato cages. They'll remain in there for another 2 1/2 weeks or so until the 5Gal 3x3 finishes. Next weekend I should be pretty well done with the 3gal 3x3, then the 3x 5gal (up-potted last weekend, decided to go bigger) I have in the veg cabinet will go into flower, missed the lights so will post an update on those tomorrow, 2x Blue Pyramid that are getting out of control and 1x THC Bomb that's shorter but spread out and lots of tops. Next weekend these BD's will up-pot to 5gal to let them establish for about 10 days before flowering.

The 4x Blue Dreams are the one's that I'm going to push to the limit and see what these 315w CMH can really do if going for weight. I may run a separate thread, not sure if I want to run it separate or just post it in here. The plan is to run all 4 in approx. 3.5'x3.5' and around 36-40" height after the stretch. The target is to see if I can pull an elbow from 315w with my "vertical scrog" trellis method, should be epic, just not sure if it'll be an epic fail or success - lol

The 2x 2gal pots front-centre are both confirmed fems of my PPP x Blueberry cross. Still looking for a indica-dom with better taste, not impressed so far with the 2 phenos I'm flowering under CMH right now. Both of these are indica leaning, the one on the right more so. They both have that weird 9 point leaf trait on the mains. Have super-cropped and pinched them to try and keep them low, ideally I'd like to run them in the LED tent in about 3.5 weeks or so, I'll throw them into 3gal's and trellis them when I get some room in there in hopes of keeping them around 2ft. max height. The far-right-front one is a clone from the 5gal JTR x Blueberry pheno I have going in the main flower room which is looking and smelling like a keeper sat-dom phenol  The little party cup is my only JTR clone, I'm just going to keep it in a 1gal until I can clone it with some other clones I'll be cutting in a couple of weeks. 




Cheers


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> You'll be fine with that monster and incoming air is a good temp so you should be able to control temps/RH by brining in that cooler/drier air no problems.
> 
> I get that yellowing early on sometimes on certain strains, from seed more than from clone usually. Looks like they need some extra cal-mag. I just use the AN A/B, around 300-400 ppm at that stage. The "A" has high calcium (3%), enough in there to take care of it if you mix in more of A, I mix it 66% A/33% B, a couple of feedings should take care of it and put them back on track. Keep an eye on new growth as the existing defs won't go away completely, once new growth is coming in with proper colouring you're back on track. This seemed common early on with many strains so if I know the strain is susceptible to it I feed them around 300-400 ppm early (once they have a couple of nodes so I know roots are well established) with that 66/33% mix and it prevents it.


I was thinking the same. I decided to go out and purchase a ppm and pH pen. My tap water is 7.0pH and 350ppm. So do you feed 300 on top of the tap water ppm, or should I consider filtering my water supply? I will start using the Sensi A&B for veg. My PBP Grow bottle is about done for. I'd hate to use Cal-Mag+ because that stuff is hot.

Do you recycle your soil? 

Those plants are going to be monsters. What height are they going into the flower room at? 24".


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

sm0k4 said:


> I was thinking the same. I decided to go out and purchase a ppm and pH pen. My tap water is 7.0pH and 350ppm. So do you feed 300 on top of the tap water ppm, or should I consider filtering my water supply? I will start using the Sensi A&B for veg. My PBP Grow bottle is about done for. I'd hate to use Cal-Mag+ because that stuff is hot.
> 
> Do you recycle your soil?
> 
> Those plants are going to be monsters. What height are they going into the flower room at? 24".


Wow, 350's high, I'd consider some type of filtering on that water or buy some. I just use a brita on-tap filter on my basement tap, mainly to get the chlorine out of it as it's high enough to smell like a freshly shocked pool when it comes out of the tap. Then I add my ppm's at whatever level I want like 300-400 early on. If you use it as-is you may want to go lower at first to see how they react, like 250 or the like.

No recycling of this medium, nothing left in it by the end, and I don't know if you're using fabric pots but when they finish in there it's a solid root mass, even if I wanted to recycle some of it, I might be able to get like 30-40% back and a lot of work sifting it through the root ball's. If you haven't used/tried fabric pots, that's another big factor that's made a huge difference in my indoor grows. I don't use anything but cups, then 1/3/5/7 gal fabrics right through the cycles. I even ran 3x 7gal's outdoor last summer with great results.

The plan for those BD's is to get them around 24-26" wound through the trellises I use, then flip. That should get them around 36"-38" when they're done stretching. The original mother from seed pulled 7 zips dry in a 7 gal and was about 40" after the stretch. I'm hoping to pull a qp per plant in the 5gal's if all goes well.


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mmm, I only aspire to get a qp per plant! My little 12 inch lst'd plants get me 1/2 oz. to an oz. per on a 250 with a couple DIY LED panels. Can't wait to go bigger. All should be ready by end of month. Trying to get some vegging now.

I will look into purchasing some fabric pots also. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

sm0k4 said:


> Mmm, I only aspire to get a qp per plant! My little 12 inch lst'd plants get me 1/2 oz. to an oz. per on a 250 with a couple dot led panels. Can't wait to go bigger. All should be ready by end of month. Trying to get some vegging now.
> 
> I will look into purchasing some fabric pots also. Thanks for the tip!


Oh you'll pull a lot more running that monster light in there, you may want to start thinking about some additional space! Nice thing with those fabric pots is they're getting cheaper, I've used some for about 8 cycles and they're still fine, I just rinse them, throw them in the washer and air dry them. Really no more than plastic pots cost-wise but much better performance.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Get an RO system. They have them at Home Depot. Easy to install. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

@GroErr - Your forest is looking splendid! Is it stinky?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get an RO system. They have them at Home Depot. Easy to install.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Good catch, should have mentioned that, I've been putting that off but that's the ideal solution. Even re-fills are a bit of a pain now that I have so many grows on the go. Those on-tap filters don't put much pressure/volume out either. RO's the best to know exactly what you're giving them. My son had a deal for me but never came through, gotta get on him and get one installed. Shit, my son in law's a plumber, I'll just go through him and have him install it and bill it to my company, duh. He shows up quick if he's getting paid


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

I want to get one of those bigger systems that puts out water like a garden hose! I use RO for cooking, drinking, making ice, watering clones and special plants, filling my humidifier when the RH is low, and making ice water hash.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @GroErr - Your forest is looking splendid! Is it stinky?


Ha, good timing on that question. I'm down there watering last night and left the door to the basement open for about 1 minute while I was carrying something in. A few minutes later my GF comes down and asks me if something went wrong, she could smell it upstairs - lol I have 2 doors to get into the main flower room, usually I have at least one closed so no smell gets out, gotta be more careful in full bloom


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to get one of those bigger systems that puts out water like a garden hose! I use RO for cooking, drinking, making ice, watering clones and special plants, filling my humidifier when the RH is low, and making ice water hash.


Any recommendations on brands/specs? I've looked at them but haven't researched specs much.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

A shot of my La Crosse environment monitoring screen for the flower room. The chart tracks the last week, blue line is temps, green is humidity. Data is pulled every 15 minutes. Interesting to see patterns, make adjustments if needed. Like in the middle of the lights on cycle (7:00 pm to 7:00 am) I get a short 2 - 3 hour dip of about 3F when it's cold out like it is now. You can see short spikes just above 50% RH at the end of the dark cycle on the days I water. neither are anything to worry about but it lets me know what "normal" is so if there is an issue I can quickly tell by just opening up this page. Temps are 77-82 with short spikes up to 84F. I made a slight adjustment turning the dial down slightly on the controller for incoming air from the HVAC. When it's so cold the heat comes on more through the night and allows that spike, turned it down a bit last night and you can see it never went above 82F. Pretty handy tool for fine tuning and monitoring..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

You want to get the most efficient membrane. My old system makes 3 gallons of waste for every gallon of RO. I think the new ones are down to 1:1. Everything else is just plumbing and filters. I use two charcoal filters and one for sediment. I had a UV light for killing any life in the water. Bulb burnt out and I never hooked it back up.

I have a water softener (potassium chloride) before the RO system which helps keep the membrane and filters a little cleaner.

pH is 7.00

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sativied (Feb 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A shot of my La Crosse environment monitoring screen for the flower room. The chart tracks the last week, blue line is temps, green is humidity. Data is pulled every 15 minutes. Interesting to see patterns, make adjustments if needed.


Good stuff, I have a weather station thingy with remote sensor so I can see the humidity and temp from my couch, but haven't logged anything for a long time, really should do that again. Is that an expensive gadget?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You want to get the most efficient membrane. My old system makes 3 gallons of waste for every gallon of RO. I think the new ones are down to 1:1. Everything else is just plumbing and filters. I use two charcoal filters and one for sediment. I had a UV light for killing any life in the water. Bulb burnt out and I never hooked it back up.
> 
> I have a water softener (potassium chloride) before the RO system which helps keep the membrane and filters a little cleaner.
> 
> ...


Thanks, sounds like I'll need to have a look around, if I'm going to go with one I'll want decent throughput and least waste. I've seen a few folks using them here, probably a good start. I looked at the installation instructions for one a while back and didn't seem like a big deal/ Just one of those things I don't think about unless it comes up on here  I had a filter + UV system in my last place, had a well there, water quality was good but it was an old well and lots of farms around so put that in to be safe.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Good stuff, I have a weather station thingy with remote sensor so I can see the humidity and temp from my couch, but haven't logged anything for a long time, really should do that again. Is that an expensive gadget?


Hey Sativied, these run about $95 - $$110 for the first controller + sensor(s), additional sensors are $65-$75 and you can connect up to 5 sensors per controller. I have 3 and will likely add another for that additional veg tent I just fired up. Some of the higher prices are if you buy one with an additional sensor like I have one wet probe which I can put into my cloner to monitor water temps. Another one that's connected to my sensor in the flower room has a water detector that sits under the raised floor. Any water is detected on the concrete floor and I get an alert, put that one in because I have a sump pump in there, if it ever fails and get any water on the concrete floor under the sub-floor I get alerted. Got to test it recently when I over dumped a little water right where the sensor sits  They come with a year of the alert service, after you get the basic monitoring page but if you want alerts it's $10/year per sensor, It's saved me a lot of time dialing in rooms and allows me to look at that screen and immediately tell if there's something going on, like a fan that dies and you'll see temp/humidity fluctuations from the norm. To me it's just a tool that lets me quickly see what's going on in the environment and spot any potential issues. Lets me focus on the grow and understand how any changes affect the environment.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 14, 2015)

That sound really good. I bought an arduino and some sensors about a year ago but I'm afraid of it. It's like crack or heroin to me, if I were to start with that I'm going to need more hours in a day. I've seen a few similar loggers but usually either expensive pro gear or some cheap toy. I don't mind paying a little more for something plug-and-play that gets the job done. I'll have to take a closer look at what they offer, thanks for the info,

I posted some graphs a while back from someone who hooked up blumat tensiometers to an arduino to log water usage which combined with lightperiod and watering and rh offers some additionally insight. Even a separate one (no logging) would probably make an interestinhg addition to that ability to fine tune.


----------



## sm0k4 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had to test out the light last night. I couldn't wait any longer. I have more work to do before the room is complete, as you can see, but it fits perfect in the spot I had picked out for flowering. I tossed two White Widow under it to see how it compares to the measly 250W HPS they have been flowering under. No comparison. These bulbs rock, the whiteness is intense and you can actually see color to the leaves. Watching the light fire up is cool too. The pics show a pink looking hue, but in person it is pure neutral white. Looks like I'm starting to get a slight deficiency. They are about two weeks from finishing.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2015)

sm0k4 said:


> I had to test out the light last night. I couldn't wait any longer. I have more work to do before the room is complete, as you can see, but it fits perfect in the spot I had picked out for flowering. I tossed two White Widow under it to see how it compares to the measly 250W HPS they have been flowering under. No comparison. These bulbs rock, the whiteness is intense and you can actually see color to the leaves. Watching the light fire up is cool too. The pics show a pink looking hue, but in person it is pure neutral white. Looks like I'm starting to get a slight deficiency. They are about two weeks from finishing.


Nice, when I got the first 315w I thought the same thing, wholly brightness! Can't imagine what 2 of them together put out, awesome you got them going, can't leave a new toy in the box  Your defs could be just start of fading, if they're only a couple of weeks away I don't worry about the odd leaf def/discoloration as long as overall health is good.

Noticed that hood is quite a bit thinner, minimal overhead, very nice. If you can manage heat you might be able to use one of those in a shorter tent, like even 5ft if you kept the plants short, like a 4x4 even 5x5 scrog.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2015)

Just posted my first update in the 12/12 from seed party cup comp. Trying some modified party cups, to see if fabric liners will build a solid root ball like the fabric pots do. Punched some holes around the cups to allow for air pruning. They'll be flowered in the tray I put in the main flower room. Interested to see the outcome of this, loose a little space from the liner but if the root ball builds like it does in regular fabric pots, these could build enough roots to support a 1 oz plant? I call them SAC's (Smart Air Cups)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

I did that with coffee containers. I think I needed more holes! I did learn that it was easier to dunk the pots in water than it was to pour water in from the top.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I did that with coffee containers. I think I needed more holes! I did learn that it was easier to dunk the pots in water than it was to pour water in from the top.


I'm thinking they may end up drying out quick, cups themselves dry out fast but with all the holes they may end up drying out even faster. The liners could trap/hold some moisture in there or act like a wick system. Depending on how many make it I may setup my drip system and just give them a bit of drip, then soak them well every 2 or 3 days. Was considering putting them into a hempy-style container, then sit the cup inside that container so they can suck up water from it but I think I'll stick to top drip/feed for this first run and see how they fare. First thing I'm focusing on is getting them to pop and stay healthy until they build some roots. Last round they burnt out quick under the CMH so I'm keeping them on the floor with a clear plastic cup as a dome until they're an inch or two. One has popped through and another has popped and shed the shell already, fingers crossed


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

Main flower room update. Pulled the P2 Harlequin, it was done by around 43, yesterday was Day 46. Slowed down uptake, looking ripe, cloudy and the odd amber. Last run for this pheno, keeping the best (P1) for this strain. Will give it a haircut and chop today…

Harlequin P2 3 gal:
   

Next will be pheno 1 of the Harlequin, it should be ready next Saturday, around 52-53 days. The 2x DIY 3 gal plants I’m not sure but looking like the PPP x Blueberry is fading quick, 7 – 9 days or so. Will let that JTR x Blueberry go as long as possible, looks like it has 10 days left. Smells awesome, can’t wait to try this one, it’s the Blueberry Creamsicle pheno .

JTR x Blueberry P2 3 gal @46 days:


The 5 gal plants are fattening up, they’re at Day 35/5 weeks. Nice colas/buds developed, some of the mains are going to be huge on those crosses. JTR has several nice size colas and frosting up. The JTR x Blueberry 5 gal pheno 1 is frosting up very nicely. It's smelling stronger, definite sweet blueberry in there and the lemon background is still there, just sweeter 

Group shots:



JTR x Blueberry P1 @ 35 days:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

Harlequin Pheno 2, rough trim and hung. This is the fast pheno and the buds aren't as dense as pheno 1. Not a bad size plant for a 3gal pot but not expecting more than 40-45g's dry. Will likely run this whole plant for hash, pheno 1 is reserved for personal .


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2015)

Big JTR fan here...though my only bean was a male, I have
grown many crosses involving it. 

Thanks for sharing,

JD


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Big JTR fan here...though my only bean was a male, I have
> grown many crosses involving it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> ...


Cheers Javadog, I like my JTR  So far it looks like it mates well with blueberry (male), this large pheno was strong from the start. Will be interesting to see the bud structure, smell, taste, and weight differences between the cross and the clone from the JTR mother growing in the 5 gal behind it.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2015)

I managed to get a few crumbs of pollen from my JTR male
and made a very small number of what I am calling Jack The Cleaner,
as the cross was with Jack's Cleaner 2. 

The first popped bean is in a peat puck. We will see.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck with that, always cool seeing the outcome of your own seeds.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 17, 2015)

Some shots of the main flower room last night showing the remaining (3x 3gal/3x 5gal) plants. Also had a closer look at the 3gal JTR x Blueberry and PPP x Blueberry plants, Both are closer than I thought, the JTR x Blueberry is looking pretty well done so maybe by end of the week. The PPP x Blueberry can go another week or so which would take it to 8 weeks. Looks like I'll be pulling the remaining 3gal Harlequin and JTR x Blueberry by the end of the week 

Day 47 for the 3 gal, Day 36 for the 5 gal:
Some nice colas in there but that massive main almost centre belongs to the 5gal PPP x Blueberry with about 3 weeks to go 




JTR x Blueberry Day 47, not much left to mature:


PPP x Blueberry Day 47, a few more cycles left:


----------



## GroErr (Feb 18, 2015)

Cam overview of the ops last night, full house all-around:

*Top-Left:* Veg Cabinet is wall-to-wall, 2x Blue Pyramids that are growing wild and itchy to flower, did some additional training to see if I can get the yield up a bit as this dank strain is staying in my line up for a while. 1x THC Bomb, likely last run sitting in between them, shorted but has lots of potential tops ready to go. These should go into the main flower room by the end of the weekend. There are 2x small clones in 1gal just holding until I get the 3 larger plants into the flower room.

*Top-Right:* Veg Tent. 4x Blue Dream's in 3gal will be up-potted to 5gal once I clear the veg cabinet and run ~2 weeks before flowering them. 2x DIY PPP x Blueberry phenos which will flower in the tent in approx. 3 weeks. 1x JTR x Blueberry Pheno 1, and 1x JTR clone in a cup as well. I'll move the smaller plants into the veg cabinet and grow out the 4x Blue Dream's for a couple of weeks until they're ready to flower in 3 weeks or so.

*Bottom-Right:* 2x2 LED Tent with 3x THC Bomb and 3x Blue Dream clones in 1gal pots. Coming along nicely at week 5, 3 weeks or so to go. Looking like they could produce close to a zip each.

*Bottom-Left:* Main flower room. The 3x 3gal plants are just about ready, likely be pulling them by end of the weekend. The larger 5gal's will go another 3 weeks or so. Those 5gal's are filling in great and drinking like they're in a desert, 2.5 days and they're dry, fattening up nicely, should be a good haul there between the 2x DIY's and a huge JTR. Looks like I'll be going with a single DIY phenol for the party cups, hope it's a male., the other 2 aren't doing much of anything and I scrapped the remaining 2x DIY's as they didn't produce big enough tails. Go figure, have popped every single DIY seed the last couple of months and 1 of 5 viables for the party cup comp, that one viable DIY will likely be the male I've been looking for 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

What light are you running in the main flower room? It looks so bright!

The JTRxBB looks like a monster! Great job!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What light are you running in the main flower room? It looks so bright!
> 
> The JTRxBB looks like a monster! Great job!


Hey mo, thanks, really liking the 5gal pheno 1 JTR x Blueberry, it's developed 4 large main colas in each corner, then filled in with smaller colas in between, nice 
The 3gal one in the cam pic isn't bad either for a 3gal, nice smell in there now. Even better, looks like pheno 2 in the 3gal has maintained JTR's flowering time which under the CMH tends to be in the 52-54 day range. The larger pheno 1 is not looking or smelling much different 


The main room runs 2x LEC Sun Systems 315w CMH rigs, you can see part of the lower one in the cam pic, and you're right, I should be wearing sunglasses when I go in there!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 21, 2015)

Went to water the 3gal's last night and Harlequin Pheno 1 is done, soil was still fairly wet while the other 2 remaining plants were dry. Pulled it into the dark room and will give it a haircut/chop today. This is an almost perfect pheno for this strain, looks like medium production with training, nice tight/dense buds, almost as dense as the Blue Pyramid, out of this world unique smell/taste, powerful but functional head stone and muscle relaxing stone. 

Some final shots before the chop @51 cycles of 12/12:
    

The 2 remaining 3gal DIY's were dry but not bone dry like they had been between waterings. Just gave them a good watering again, expecting both to be still a bit wet Monday and ready to pull. The JTR x Blueberry smells fantastic, sweet blueberry creamsicle, the larger 5gal coming up has taken on that smell as it's matured, both phenos are pretty well identical in look, bud structure and smell now. Difference is that the 5gal which is 11 days behind the 3gal is twice the size, they were both grown/vegged from seed at the same time so the 5gal pheno 1 is the keeper 

The PPP x Blueberry 3gal pheno 2 is just whatever, smells much like the PPP which I didn't like much, a little sweeter but nothing special. But the 5gal pheno has now changed to more of a blueberry/sweet smell and could be a candidate fem for further breeding. Still trying to get a male of both of these DIY strains but all including a couple of PPP x Blueberry in the veg tent have turned out to be fems.

JTR x Blueberry Pheno 2 @day 51, almost ready:
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 21, 2015)

Harlequin Pheno 1, haircut and chop. Not bad, just trimmed and weighed pheno 2 with the fluffy buds and smaller colas and got 37g total (will post all the weigh-ins once they're all done). This one should run in the mid 60's as it's bigger than P2 and the buds are much more dense


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2015)

So, that is a CMH bulb. I love the spectrum, for the eyes.

LOL. I started of vegging in my tent with a CMH bulb, switching 
to an HPS bulb after I flipped the light schedule. I could take 
such photos! :0)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Feb 22, 2015)

Javadog said:


> So, that is a CMH bulb. I love the spectrum, for the eyes.
> 
> LOL. I started of vegging in my tent with a CMH bulb, switching
> to an HPS bulb after I flipped the light schedule. I could take
> ...


Cheers Javadog, they are easier for pics and on the eyes, grow some nice bud too


----------



## GroErr (Feb 22, 2015)

Walk through the op with some current pics...

Veg cabinet has 2x Blue Pyramid and 1x THC Bomb in 5gal ready to flower. A small harlequin clone in a 1gl waiting for some space. These 5gal's should go into the flower room Monday or Tuesday night. The remaining 2x 3gal from the first 3x3 are done, will likely pull them tomorrow. The 2x Blue Pyramid's got some more training this round, should increase the yield, a few more colas on these.


Veg Tent is packed now. 4x Blue dream's with the training rings will be up-potted to 5gal Tuesday when there's space opened up in the veg cabinet. There's 3x 2gal that I may do in the tent and up-potted the JTR clone to a 1gal today. Cloned all the vegging plants today to start the next couple of rounds.


2x2 LED Tent with 3x 1gal Blue Dream and 3x 1gal THC Bomb. Day 40, about 2 weeks to go, these are both 54-56 day phenos. Nice amount of buds set, just starting to fatten up now, plenty of time. Tent is wall to wall buds 


Flower room is coming along nicely, lots of harvests coming up over the next 2 weeks. 3gal plants are done, was busy today with other things but will pull them tomorrow night. Then reload the 3x 5gal's in the veg cabinet to start flowering. 5gal plants are about 12-14 days and fattening up, all 3 are huge, should be a nice haul there 






Shot of the 5gal JTR, some nice colas, it's about 38" from the soil line...


JTR x Blueberry pheno 2, Day 53, it's done...


Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2015)

Perfection all around....


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2015)

green coast hydro which is an hour away from me carries the lec cmh's both 120v and 240v


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Perfection all around....


Cheers Bob, nice when everything's in tune  Hope you still have some snow there, we've been in a deep freeze here, it's day skiing or nothing, nights are insanely cold


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> green coast hydro which is an hour away from me carries the lec cmh's both 120v and 240v


You getting tempted hyroot?  Growershouse is still the cheapest I've seen, particularly when they have their 10% off all lights promo's. Still considering running a 210w in that little tent. Haven't been able to find a reasonable cost option here, Canada sucks for stuff like this, not a single supplier here for anything but the bulbs


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 23, 2015)

GroErr said:


> You getting tempted hyroot?  Growershouse is still the cheapest I've seen, particularly when they have their 10% off all lights promo's. Still considering running a 210w in that little tent. Haven't been able to find a reasonable cost option here, Canada sucks for stuff like this, not a single supplier here for anything but the bulbs



The bulb/ballast combo that I have allows for dimming at 210w or full power at 315w.

Dimming changes the spectrum slightly, but not noticeably.

To dim, simply touch two wires together on the ballast.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2015)

GroErr said:


> You getting tempted hyroot?  Growershouse is still the cheapest I've seen, particularly when they have their 10% off all lights promo's. Still considering running a 210w in that little tent. Haven't been able to find a reasonable cost option here, Canada sucks for stuff like this, not a single supplier here for anything but the bulbs


they told me $520 and I said I can get it for $480 from growers house. They said they never heard of them. I said their huge so step your game up. They said they would work with me on price. I'm definitely tempted. The veg cobs come first. I have to wait a couple months. I spent my light money on the cup and at the cup


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm kind of kicking myself because I'm realizing that I need a reflector or two for my CMH, and the sunsystem LEC reflector is hella nice and hella expensive.

I wanna use the CMH's horizontally to veg and need reflectors. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The bulb/ballast combo that I have allows for dimming at 210w or full power at 315w.
> 
> Dimming changes the spectrum slightly, but not noticeably.
> 
> ...


Been looking around trying to do something on the cheap for the small 2x2x4' tent. They have a 145w allstart but I think I could handle the 210w Elite Agro which is what I'd really like to run bare bulb in there, if I can find the bare bulb version in 210w reasonably. Finding the components here without spending a fortune on shipping has been a challenge, shipping has been quoted from some US suppliers costing more than the components  This is a little side project so I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm kind of kicking myself because I'm realizing that I need a reflector or two for my CMH, and the sunsystem LEC reflector is hella nice and hella expensive.
> 
> I wanna use the CMH's horizontally to veg and need reflectors. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


How about some cheap batwing style reflectors, have seen some reasonable cost one's around in past searches, may need an adapter.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> they told me $520 and I said I can get it for $480 from growers house. They said they never heard of them. I said their huge so step your game up. They said they would work with me on price. I'm definitely tempted. The veg cobs come first. I have to wait a couple months. I spent my light money on the cup and at the cup


Budgets suck Cup sounded like fun, wish we had them here. Not like you're short on lights though


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Been looking around trying to do something on the cheap for the small 2x2x4' tent. They have a 145w allstart but I think I could handle the 210w Elite Agro which is what I'd really like to run bare bulb in there, if I can find the bare bulb version in 210w reasonably. Finding the components here without spending a fortune on shipping has been a challenge, shipping has been quoted from some US suppliers costing more than the components  This is a little side project so I don't want to go overboard.


Hmmm,_ this is about the most reasonable I've seen yet_. not crazy about the form factor but it'll run the 210w bulbs @120v.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

Polish some aluminum.

I made my first reflector out of a pie pan:

light without:



light with:



It polished to a nice mirror finish.

I had blown my whole budget on seeds, pumps, hydroton, rockwool, and a kessil light.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Polish some aluminum.
> 
> I made my first reflector out of a pie pan:
> 
> ...


Very creative but looks and sounds like a lot of work. Laziness drives my creativity, I'd have gone to the dollar store for one of those aluminum pie plates, drilled a hole in it and called it a day


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

My grandmother said all engineers are lazy. They will take four hours trying to determine the most efficient way to do something that would have only taken an hour to do in the first place.

I told her that she was correct except that it would only take fifteen minutes to perform the streamlined task every time after that.

I had the pie plate and the polishing was made easy by using a drill attachment. I was surprised at how well the aluminum polished.

Now I have a cabinet covered with reflective mylar covered foam:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol, yeah I've been known to spend more time thinking about ways to save time doing something I don't want to do 

Nice, looks similar to that DuroFoam stuff I used in my veg cabinet and flower room, nice reflectivity, easy to work with and cheap as shit if it ever needs replacing.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

My yellow card looks so nice and clean! It was right after I put up the new one. Now it has 20 assorted flying bugs on it!


----------



## Sativied (Feb 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My grandmother said all engineers are lazy.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2015)

Just popping in to give a fellow canuck some support. Keep up the great work!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Just popping in to give a fellow canuck some support. Keep up the great work!


Hey DonPetro, thanks and cheers! A (potentially) good day for Canadians, that Supreme Court MMAR case started today. A chance at some relief in a few weeks for fellow med growers that are stuck in limbo or paying through the nose for their meds.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey DonPetro, thanks and cheers! A (potentially) good day for Canadians, that Supreme Court MMAR case started today. A chance at some relief in a few weeks for fellow med growers that are stuck in limbo or paying through the nose for their meds.


Yes i am glad to see people standing up for their rights and not allowing Adolf Harper to pull the wool over their eyes.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Yes i am glad to see people standing up for their rights and not allowing Adolf Harper to pull the wool over their eyes.


Yeah, don't think this MJ issue is going away anytime soon, but it's also at the point where they can't sweep it under the carpet, out of the way. Something has to give, there are too many people supporting the cause.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2015)

GroErr said:


> How about some cheap batwing style reflectors, have seen some reasonable cost one's around in past searches, may need an adapter.





Mohican said:


> Polish some aluminum.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo



Batwing it is... I can't be bothered to polish aluminum right now lol, and this actually works quite well. The lights seem to buzz more horizontally, but maybe it just needs to burn in this orientation for a few hours.

Not sure how close to have it, starting at this distance I guess...



Its been on for over an hour, the reflector is slightly warm to the touch directly above the bulb, not hot, slightly warm. In fact, in that open space above the counter, my temps have gone down nearly 10°F by removing the fluoro panel. These lights continue to amaze...


@GroErr no adapter needed because my bulbs are the 4200k that run on the mogul socket. the batwing came with the socket, just plug and play. Well I had to cut the cord and wire it direct to the ballast, but that's no biggie.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Batwing it is... I can't be bothered to polish aluminum right now lol, and this actually works quite well. The lights seem to buzz more horizontally, but maybe it just needs to burn in this orientation for a few hours.
> 
> Not sure how close to have it, starting at this distance I guess...
> 
> ...


Hey great news senile, cheap way to get some reflection going  Guess you'll just need to watch them for distance, looks like around 20-24", I've heard of some folks vegging as far away as 36" with these and get up to 5x5' coverage but have no experience with vegging with them.

On the subject of mogul socket bulbs. I haven't been able to find a Canadian supplier for the Allstart bulbs in this format and I don't think they're even available in the Elite Agro's. Can you let me know where you got the mogul socket bulb? I tried advanced but they steered me towards the 330w which is too big for my purpose (testing in my 2x2x4' tent). I've been looking for a 145w Allstart or a way to get a 210w Elite Agro bulb running in the tent. I've found a third party 210w bulb/ballast out of the US for about $150 shipped but they haven't confirmed whether it's the Elite Agro, there seem to be some other OEM's making similar bulbs but not sure if they're as efficient/good.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2015)

Apologies for the lack of pics the last few days, been re-loading the flower room, up-potting the next round, cleaning in between and started harvesting. Some late nights and sore back but the next round is setup and should be awesome  Should get some pics tonight.

In the meantime, I did remember to capture the LED "wake-up" lights that come on 10 min before the CMH. In theory this wakes them up faster, idk if it's doing much but it's only 65w so leaving them to see how a few strains finish before I decide whether it's worthwhile. Really highlights the reflectivity of the room, wholly crap, 65w actual watts of 630/660nm in the middle of the room...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you run it after lights off too?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Can you let me know where you got the mogul socket bulb? I tried advanced but


I got mine from advanced, its the 315w ED37 base, 4200K Philips bulb and ballast combo.

If it's because you're Canadian (no offense) I could always ship it to my house then it to you...

I'll hook up my other CMH to the batwing and run it on dim mode to show the difference to you.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you run it after lights off too?


No they come on 10 min before and shut off with the CMH at the end of the cycle. The plan is to add some IR 730nm to run for 5-10 min after lights out. Based on what I'm seeing with the reds I won't need much wattage, thinking around 20w will do it in the middle of the room. Favouring a BML bar but won't be putting it in for a couple of months, committed to the 12/12 from seed comp for another 12 weeks or so, maybe sooner if that sole reg seed I have going turns male...


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I got mine from advanced, its the 315w ED37 base, 4200K Philips bulb and ballast combo.
> 
> If it's because you're Canadian (no offense) I could always ship it to my house then it to you...
> 
> I'll hook up my other CMH to the batwing and run it on dim mode to show the difference to you.


Yeah thought you had gone through advanced, they really didn't listen well to what I needed and suggested to go with the 315 or 330's, in a 2x2x4' tent  Thanks for the offer but not in a huge hurry, will do some more searching locally, maybe see if a local hydro shop can source them for me.

I've run the 210w bulb in my fixture for a couple of weeks a while back when I was running a single 7gal Blue Dream under one of them and there's not a huge difference in brightness.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 26, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Yeah thought you had gone through advanced, they really didn't listen well to what I needed and suggested to go with the 315 or 330's, in a 2x2x4' tent  Thanks for the offer but not in a huge hurry, will do some more searching locally, maybe see if a local hydro shop can source them for me.
> 
> I've run the 210w bulb in my fixture for a couple of weeks a while back when I was running a single 7gal Blue Dream under one of them and there's not a huge difference in brightness.



Its a hit or miss with them. Advanced is a one man shop, sometimes he'll talk on the phone with me for a while, sometimes he seems pressed for time.

Yeah, he recommended far too much light for that tent, almost seems as if you'd be better off just making an LED panel for it?

I've been looking at LED but I'm not very good at soldering and am trying to piece something together lol


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Its a hit or miss with them. Advanced is a one man shop, sometimes he'll talk on the phone with me for a while, sometimes he seems pressed for time.
> 
> Yeah, he recommended far too much light for that tent, almost seems as if you'd be better off just making an LED panel for it?
> 
> I've been looking at LED but I'm not very good at soldering and am trying to piece something together lol


Yeah, he responded fine but obviously didn't hear what I was trying to do, there's no way I could manage 315/330w in there?

I'm good with LED's, running them in there now, and have some COBs to build which will likely end up in there. I just wanted to try lower wattage CMH in there but availability is spotty in the lower wattage


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Veg update, busy week in the tent/cabinet.

The tent now holds the 4x Blue Dreams. Up-potted them to 5gal fabrics and trellised them in. Nicely spread out now, no more training, will just let them settle in as I'll be flowering them within 10 days or so. possibly a few more days, I want the center shoots to be at the top of the trellises before the flip. Changed the lights to 20/4 in there to speed things up a bit. This is the round I'll be pushing the CMH to 3.5 x 3.5 or 3x4' to see what kind of weight it can produce, will be targeting 16oz. idk if it's doable in my current setup/style but will give it a shot.



Cabinet has the balance of the smaller vegging plants. 2x PPP x Blueberry pheno hunts in 2gal, the one in the center is looking sweet, huge leaves, that 9 finger leaf trait on the main, and more importantly a strong/spicy smell. The 2 I just flowered were just Ok, the 5 gal is a huge plant and producer but just nothing special in smell so I culled the clone and will try these 2 new one's. The last 2gal is a clone from the JTR x Blueberry 5gal flowering right now, good pheno so far with a very sweet blueberry creamsicle smell, looking like a good producer as well. I put the tomato cages on just before the pics so they're flattened out a bit for a couple of days. Hoping to keep them all at 20" max from the floor so I can run all 3 of them in the LED tent in ~2 weeks. Turned the lights down to 16/8 in hopes of just holding them where they are + an inch or two. The smallest one in 1gal is a JTR clone which I'll just be using to clone and likely run it plus the other 1gal Harlequin in 7gal pots eventually (~another 8 weeks to veg).



And some clones going to begin building a couple of rounds down the road. Basically 2 of each pheno/strain I want to keep other than JTR and Harlequin pheno 1 which I'll clone in about 4 weeks.


Cheers


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

GroErr said:


> No they come on 10 min before and shut off with the CMH at the end of the cycle. The plan is to add some IR 730nm to run for 5-10 min after lights out. Based on what I'm seeing with the reds I won't need much wattage, thinking around 20w will do it in the middle of the room. Favouring a BML bar but won't be putting it in for a couple of months, committed to the 12/12 from seed comp for another 12 weeks or so, maybe sooner if that sole reg seed I have going turns male...


I added civil twilight to my flower room.....
Regular lights turn off 1/2hr early,and a 8 bulb t5 kicks on,to finish off the 12/12 time.
Same for the on time...t5 kicks on for 1/2hr,then the regular lights.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I added civil twilight to my flower room.....
> Regular lights turn off 1/2hr early,and a 8 bulb t5 kicks on,to finish off the 12/12 time.
> Same for the on time...t5 kicks on for 1/2hr,then the regular lights.


That's an interesting setup, there seems to be some solid science around the 730nm at the end of the cycle but the beginning (what I'm trying with the 630/660nm) I haven't been able to find much. Don't think it can hurt easing them in/out of the full spectrum, or just the change in spectrum may have some benefits. Haven't seen any negative effects with this 10 min before the main lights, all the strains seem to have responded well, just no control strains other than the JTR I have going and it's a monster for a JTR  Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Flower room update. Got the new 3x3 setup in there, last night was Day 3, already starting to show stretch.

There's 2x 5gal Blue Pyramid clones, 1st clone generation, did some additional training to see if I can bump up production with this strain. It's probably the strongest smelling and tasting weed I've ever smoked, something considering I've been at this for 30+ years. Production was a little low for 5gal's though (1.9 oz.), looking to bump these to 2.5+ oz. per plant. The smaller/shorter one is a THC Bomb clone, last run for this one, the smoke, taste, smell are good but nothing like my JTR, Harlequin or Blue pyramid phenos, getting more selective as there's only so much room so new strains/phenos will have to be something exceptional to make the cut. Looks like I'll have to make some room for the JTR x Blueberry pheno 1, will see when it's done but it's smelling like a winner 



The 5gal 3x3 closest to the door is just wow, Day 46 of ~54-56 days, getting close. All 3 plants (JTR, JTR x Blueberry, PPP x Blueberry) are massive and have some solid weight to them. All are doing the lean now, had to tie a couple of the colas to the trellises to keep them from leaning @90 degrees  The JTR x Blueberry (front/bottom in 1st pic) is smelling fantastic and could be a keeper if that smell carries into taste. Production wise it looks like a winner so we'll have to see in a couple of weeks once I try a sampler. The PPP x Blueberry is the one with that huge cola in the center but not cutting it for smell. We'll see but I don't think this is a keeper, certainly a producer but so far nothing special. Culled the clone so if it surprises me at the very end I could potentially re-veg it to grab a clone.




Cheers


----------



## Sativied (Feb 26, 2015)

GroErr said:


> That's an interesting setup, there seems to be some solid science around the 730nm at the end of the cycle but the beginning (what I'm trying with the 630/660nm) I haven't been able to find much.


That solid science exists a lot but is about (inducing flowering of LDPs faster) with far red indeed. It's about 730nm affecting Phytochrome B2 and not 660 affecting B1. Far red with an intensity of 5 µmol/m 2 /s for 1 hour is recommended for experiments. Less time with more powerful led, and more with weaker. Awesome picture in that red led by the way.

Read a lot about red and far red light and its influence on PM and bud rot yesterday, that alone makes me want to get some red leds...



GroErr said:


> View attachment 3359794


Going to see if I can find some of those rings, they look exactly what I need (topped plants, going 4-6 colas per plant this run).

Love the flow you got in your grow.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Sativied said:


> That solid science exists a lot but is about (inducing flowering of LDPs faster) with far red indeed. It's about 730nm affecting Phytochrome B2 and not 660 affecting B1. Far red with an intensity of 5 µmol/m 2 /s for 1 hour is recommended for experiments. Less time with more powerful led, and more with weaker. Awesome picture in that red led by the way.
> 
> Read a lot about red and far red light and its influence on PM and bud rot yesterday, that alone makes me want to get some red leds...
> 
> ...


Hey Sativied, I'm comfortable with the 730nm, enough to invest in it, the timing/length/intensity is what we'll have to play around with to see the most benefit but the science makes a lot of sense. I was blown away by how much 65w of 630/660nm reds are being reflected in there, have kept forgetting to capture it and post it, pretty cool.

Hadn't read anything about reds/fr's effects on PM/mold. Haven't had any mold issues, it needs high RH to start/thrive and no issues there. The PM thing is interesting though, PM doesn't need high RH. You may have noticed a new (white) fan-looking unit in the left corner of the flower room, just put that in, it's a high end HEPA filter that's rated for like 300 sq/ft., hoping that helps keep it away, spring/end of winter is the worst for spores from what I've read. My area is so bad I had to cull some outdoor lilacs last year, they were just covered in it  Hate that shit.

Those rings are the first I've used in early veg other than some much smaller 5" rings I've been using, these are a little better as they can go right through veg. Found them at the dollar store (my favourite grow supply shop!). Tried them this time in the smaller pots in veg and they worked out well, they fit well in 2/3 gal pots. For the 5gal/7gal and flowering I prefer the trellises, also dollar store and they just came back into stock for the season 

RE: Flow, thanks, it's been cycling well the last few rounds and now that I have some extra veg space, pretty sure I'll be flowering in only 5/7gal in the main room room, 1/2/3 gal in the tent. Cheers.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 26, 2015)

GroErr said:


> The PM thing is interesting though, PM doesn't need high RH.


Indeed, contrary to popular belief it doesn't need high RH. Rapid changing temps and/or overlapping leaves causing condensation is more commonly a cause or helping hand for pm. That and unhealthy plants.

Botrytis is widely spread here, just in the air and always something I need to keep an eye on. PM is very common too although I personally never had it (which is somewhat of a miracle by itself).

Both are a major concern in the greenhouse industry here as well so a lot of research and testing is done. Although there's relevant research in english as well (quick example) I ran into some good research in dutch based on side-by-side tests in a led testing center. Gathering some different resources, will make an english post in the led/lighting forum soon. Could be important especially if you grow with more blue / less red than hps.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I have read that IR for 15 minutes before lights on tells the plants that dawn is coming and the plants wake up. Produces faster bigger yields just like IR at lights off.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Indeed, contrary to popular belief it doesn't need high RH. Rapid changing temps and/or overlapping leaves causing condensation is more commonly a cause or helping hand for pm. That and unhealthy plants.
> 
> Botrytis is widely spread here, just in the air and always something I need to keep an eye on. PM is very common too although I personally never had it (which is somewhat of a miracle by itself).
> 
> Both are a major concern in the greenhouse industry here as well so a lot of research and testing is done. Although there's relevant research in english as well (quick example) I ran into some good research in dutch based on side-by-side tests in a led testing center. Gathering some different resources, will make an english post in the led/lighting forum soon. Could be important especially if you grow with more blue / less red than hps.


Absolutely, I have to watch any indica-dom strains and do light defoliation from time to time to make sure they're not breeding it. Sat-doms seem to be much better at resisting it, I've heard theories that those with high limonene are more resistant and many sats have higher amounts, e.g. JTR which seems almost immune to PM. That high RH causing PM thing is getting old, I see it quoted all the time and don't even bother responding, just another internet myth imo. It certainly wouldn't help but I've seen it show up on some Indica's at 35% RH, if that's high RH we're all in trouble  Thanks for the link, interesting article, saved the .pdf, will look for the other posts, cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have read that IR for 15 minutes before lights on tells the plants that dawn is coming and the plants wake up. Produces faster bigger yields just like IR at lights off.


Haven't seen anything on IR before lights on, considering the science behind it (IR/730nm), it could potentially be detrimental. But then again, not enough factual data/papers available on the subject. Sometimes things like this don't make a lot of sense because we don't have all the information or it's only been studied from one angle. I was a little hesitant to try IR before lights on based on anything I've read, but those articles/papers were also focusing on having them on 5-10 minutes AFTER the main lights go off and effectively giving them a longer lights-off period.


----------



## mc130p (Feb 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Haven't seen anything on IR before lights on, considering the science behind it (IR/730nm), it could potentially be detrimental. But then again, not enough factual data/papers available on the subject. Sometimes things like this don't make a lot of sense because we don't have all the information or it's only been studied from one angle. I was a little hesitant to try IR before lights on based on anything I've read, but those articles/papers were also focusing on having them on 5-10 minutes AFTER the main lights go off and effectively giving them a longer lights-off period.


I started to try it on my last grow, but a number of people commented and dissuaded me...still somewhat curious


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2015)

mc130p said:


> I started to try it on my last grow, but a number of people commented and dissuaded me...still somewhat curious


Hey mc, did you end up with that BML IR light or back off? That's the one I'm thinking of getting to put in after the PC comp. Expensive but in the overall scheme of things one light could cover the whole room. idk whether it'll shorten up flowering but worth a try I think.

On the 630/660 before lights on, difficult to gage the exact effects but this run I'm just finishing certainly had no ill effects, all the plants are huge and look like they could finish a bit earlier. Just about to post some bud shots and JTR looks almost done at Day 47. I'm in no hurry to pull it and will leave it for another 5 days or so to tighten up the buds a bit but it's covered in frost and cloudy. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2015)

Some bud shots of the 3x 5gal 3x3 @day 47. Looking ripe, JTR seems ahead of the others and smothered in frost, has a dusty look to it but it's just frost  5-7 days to go at most, could pull JTR now but want to let it mature a bit and tighten the buds...

JTR:





JTR x Blueberry:




PPP x Blueberry:


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

IR is heat. In the article I read, the grower was turning on a heater in the morning before lights on. The plants feel the heat and they know that the sun is coming up.

Not sure whether 730 nm would give the same effect. I want to give it a try.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> IR is heat. In the article I read, the grower was turning on a heater in the morning before lights on. The plants feel the heat and they know that the sun is coming up.
> 
> Not sure whether 730 nm would give the same effect. I want to give it a try.


I don't think it would hurt but it's difficult to gage without controlled tests, sometimes we just need to take a leap of faith and go with gut instinct.

The idea with the 630/660nm at "dawn" is similar but not due to the heat, due to the spectrum of the sun at dawn. The main benefit of IR at dusk is meant to put the plants into night mode faster, it typically takes about 2 hours of dark for them to get there, the 730nm initiators are supposed to take that down to 5-10 minutes, effectively giving your plants the full 12 hours lights-off. That in itself is interesting and may benefit them, but there are other implications, e.g. Could I run longer "days" like 13/11, gain benefit from both the IR at lights out and the longer lights-out period?


----------



## mc130p (Feb 27, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey mc, did you end up with that BML IR light or back off? That's the one I'm thinking of getting to put in after the PC comp. Expensive but in the overall scheme of things one light could cover the whole room. idk whether it'll shorten up flowering but worth a try I think.


Yep, I got the 8W BML fixture. I'm only using it for 5 mins per day at the end of 13-on. It was worth paying a little more to avoid having to deal with sourcing the parts and putting them together, imho.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2015)

mc130p said:


> Yep, I got the 8W BML fixture. I'm only using it for 5 mins per day at the end of 13-on. It was worth paying a little more to avoid having to deal with sourcing the parts and putting them together, imho.


Cool, that's what I was thinking too. Nice format too in the bars, easier to fit into the grow and not block your main lights. Where I'm heading, both the 630/660nm at dawn and the 730nm at dusk, 13/11 for the main lights. Gotta wait to finish that cup now, then run 1x IndaGro and 1x Sun System  May not have to wait as long, I'm due for a male with these DIY's, 10 fems in a row


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2015)

the 730 sends the plant into its phytochrome state. The 660 brings it out. So if you ran 730 when they wake up. Make sure to run 660 with it too.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

Chopped these a couple of nights ago, 3gal JTR x Blueberry (at back) and PPP x Blueberry both pheno 2, decent 30" plants for 3gal. Last run for both as I favoured pheno 1 in the 5gal for the JTR x Blueberry and neither one of the PPP x Blueberry. Have another 2 new phenos of the PPP x Blueberry in veg and will likely flower them in about 10 days when the LED tent becomes available. Still looking for an indica leaning pheno with these as so far they've been more sat-dom and more or less the same smell as the PPP's, plus a ridiculous amount of leaf to bud ratio, PITA for trimming. Hoping a more indy-leaning pheno injects some of the Blueberry smell/taste in there.

Tried a sampler of the JTR x Blueberry last night (bud that fell off... really) and hoping the Pheno 1 is a strong as this one (smells & looks almost identical other than the 5 gal is twice the size). Nice strong taste of Blueberry comes through in the smoke, a little rough but not bad with no cure yet. Knocked me on my ass for the night, definitely some THC in there 
 

Cheers


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Chopped these a couple of nights ago, 3gal JTR x Blueberry (at back) and PPP x Blueberry both pheno 2, decent 30" plants for 3gal. Last run for both as I favoured pheno 1 in the 5gal for the JTR x Blueberry and neither one of the PPP x Blueberry. Have another 2 new phenos of the PPP x Blueberry in veg and will likely flower them in about 10 days when the LED tent becomes available. Still looking for an indica leaning pheno with these as so far they've been more sat-dom and more or less the same smell as the PPP's, plus a ridiculous amount of leaf to bud ratio, PITA for trimming. Hoping a more indy-leaning pheno injects some of the Blueberry smell/taste in there.
> 
> Tried a sampler of the JTR x Blueberry last night (bud that fell off... really) and hoping the Pheno 1 is a strong as this one (smells & looks almost identical other than the 5 gal is twice the size). Nice strong taste of Blueberry comes through in the smoke, a little rough but not bad with no cure yet. Knocked me on my ass for the night, definitely some THC in there
> View attachment 3362179 View attachment 3362182
> ...


Looking awesome bro. Been missing out on this great growing over here. Sounds like you got a really nice cross with the JTR x Blueberry. Who's Blueberry stock did you use? Just wondering as I've heard that DJ's is not as good as it used to be. I've always loved some great Blueberry but hard to find it grown proper and with the authentic taste. Just grabbed some Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi so hoping to get the Blueberry muffin pheno


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking awesome bro. Been missing out on this great growing over here. Sounds like you got a really nice cross with the JTR x Blueberry. Who's Blueberry stock did you use? Just wondering as I've heard that DJ's is not as good as it used to be. I've always loved some great Blueberry but hard to find it grown proper and with the authentic taste. Just grabbed some Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi so hoping to get the Blueberry muffin pheno


Hey thanks James, noticed you just started a new thread - subbed!
I was originally going to try DJ's but ran into a lot of confusion if/where to get legit stock and a lot of fems out there in other cuts. Went with BCBD BC Blueberry regs. Popped the first 2 and got 2 males about this time last year, massive one and later a smaller one turned out male. Collected pollen from both and this is the L1 cut from the large male. Have quite a few seeds pollinated with the smaller male to try next but this first JTR x BB pheno is looking and smelling fantastic, looking like a huge producer to boot, nice combo. Cheers and happy growing


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks James, noticed you just started a new thread - subbed!
> I was originally going to try DJ's but ran into a lot of confusion if/where to get legit stock and a lot of fems out there in other cuts. Went with BCBD BC Blueberry regs. Popped the first 2 and got 2 males about this time last year, massive one and later a smaller one turned out male. Collected pollen from both and this is the L1 cut from the large male. Have quite a few seeds pollinated with the smaller male to try next but this first JTR x BB pheno is looking and smelling fantastic, looking like a huge producer to boot, nice combo. Cheers and happy growing


Hell yea bro I had to start a new one showing everything that I have going and will have in the future. That will be my only one can't keep up with too many of them. Glad to have you for the ride. I understand about the confusion with DJ's stock as its a lot of complaints with it lately plus his gear is really expensive too. I don't mind paying for great stuff cus quality costs period but when theres the uncertainty of it with the high price its hard to bite the bullet and go with it. BCBD stock came from DJ's I think I know Dutch Passion for sure but not certain about BCBD but glad you found some nice studs to work with. That #1 JTR x BB is looking amazing and looks like you may have accomplished what you were trying to do. Cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro I had to start a new one showing everything that I have going and will have in the future. That will be my only one can't keep up with too many of them. Glad to have you for the ride. I understand about the confusion with DJ's stock as its a lot of complaints with it lately plus his gear is really expensive too. I don't mind paying for great stuff cus quality costs period but when there's the uncertainty of it with the high price its hard to bite the bullet and go with it. BCBD stock came from DJ's I think I know Dutch Passion for sure but not certain about BCBD but glad you found some nice studs to work with. That #1 JTR x BB is looking amazing and looks like you may have accomplished what you were trying to do. Cant wait for the smoke report


Yeah, hear you on that one, easier to keep one main thread for sure. Have had some good luck with BCBD's own gear and they offer a lot of regs, the Harlequin keeper pheno I just finished trimming is their BX4, a lot of variation like 3 different phenos out of 4 seeds but one clear keeper. Got just shy of 60g's total in a 3gal with some training with that pheno, happy with that because the quality is worth a spot in my regular line up. Should be able to get 3 zips from a 5gal which is nothing to write home about but quite acceptable for quality smoke for my high CBD strain.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

The Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is an amazing tasting blueberry smoke with an easy sativa high. No paranoia!

Vigorous growth with mega frost. It is still my favorite so far.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is an amazing tasting blueberry smoke with an easy sativa high. No paranoia!
> 
> Vigorous growth with mega frost. It is still my favorite so far.


Wish I had access to some of those clone only cuts. Like that pheno I have going though, tasty, nice head stone, energetic, it's my daytime get shit done smoke. I rarely get paranoid, but that JTR cut I run gets me thinking I'm going to do something stupid if I take too many hits


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

That happened to me on TGA Vortex! Kept forgetting what I was doing!


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good growing man. Interesting on the led's at dawn/dusk and 13/11. Maybe ill try it next run.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> Good growing man. Interesting on the led's at dawn/dusk and 13/11. Maybe ill try it next run.


Hey thanks Fast50, the reds at dawn and IR at dusk with 13/11 could be an extra edge, I had the 630/660 panel sitting idle and it hasn't hurt


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2015)

Main flower room update. Day 50 for the larger 3x3, Day 7 for the new one.

The Blue Pyramids are stretching as expected, they'll end up around 36", THC Bomb is keeping up with them, shorter but stretching. It needed it, very dense in the center, needed to open up a bit.

The 2x DIY's and the JTR are all starting to fade but still healthy and strong. Will be letting each go until they slow down drinking. JTR is looking ready, expecting it to slow down anytime now. Covered in frost, nice strong plant and buds are feeling tight. JTR x Blueberry is looking and smelling ripe but as long as it continues drinking at this pace I'll let it go. The PPP x Blueberry looks like it can go a few days yet, that huge main cola keeps getting fatter, a few grams in that one 

Some group shots and day 50 bud porn:





JTR:



JTR x Blueberry:


PPP x Blueberry:


Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Mar 1, 2015)

man that PPPxBB donkey dick in the back is huge!!!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

mc130p said:


> man that PPPxBB donkey dick in the back is huge!!!


Likin that one, will get a shot with a party cup beside it before taking it down, largest one yet


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

LED Tent update @day 48, another 7-10 days in there, not quite as quick finishing as the CMH but damn I like LED buds 

The group, the purples are coming from the LED over the clones just outside the tent, wish it was the actual plant colour!:


Blue Dream:


THC Bomb:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

The next round, 4x Blue Dream girls, just about ready to flip, a few more days of veg, super healthy and raring to go:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

The colors on your buds are amazing! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The colors on your buds are amazing! Beautiful pictures!


Wish they were the real colours on that Blue Dream bud, like that LED hanging over the clones for bud pics though, makes them look cool and highlights the frost


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2015)

Some pics of those colas with a party cup for reference, that one on the PPP x BB is getting heavy, good thing it's standing straight up or it'd be leaning @90 degrees 

PPP x BB:



JTR x BB:


JTR:


Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Only cause it's been awhile since I jacked your thread. 
Hashish please....


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Only cause it's been awhile since I jacked your thread.
> Hashish please....


Nice, hash porn pics are always welcome  How much material did you run to gather that much? Looks awesome


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2015)

Monstrous! Wonderful! LOL :0)


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Monstrous! Wonderful! LOL :0)


Cheers Javadog, very excited about the large JTR x BB, looking and smelling like a keeper


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking great man! I never got notifications of updates from your thread, it happens all the time grr, I'll make a mental note to stop in if I don't get any updates again, beautiful brotha!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking great man! I never got notifications of updates from your thread, it happens all the time grr, I'll make a mental note to stop in if I don't get any updates again, beautiful brotha!


Hey thanks Alpha, busy week coming up with harvests from the main room and LED tent  I get the same thing with those notifications, randomly loose them and get them back $#%! Cheers.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2015)

No doubt. JTR is one of the most classic of breeds.

It was one of the basis plants (term?) for Breeder's Boutique,
or so it seemed to me, but then their Psycho Killer is one of 
my favorites. I have one going in a 5 gallon bucket so we 
should get a good look at it soon.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty:




Polished the other side so you could see the silver plate polished 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> No doubt. JTR is one of the most classic of breeds.
> 
> It was one of the basis plants (term?) for Breeder's Boutique,
> or so it seemed to me, but then their Psycho Killer is one of
> ...


Hey Javadog, yeah Psycho Killer has JTR as one of the parents, definitely a strong strain. Looks like a good one for crossing, been sampling the smaller pheno and lots of JTR traits showing through in the cross like potency, frost, lemon smell. The blueberry sweetens it and adds a hashy smell/taste, potent smoke  That Psycho Killer sounds great, looking forward to seeing that one. I have a few JTR regs, going to do a pollen run in a few weeks and JTR will be in there for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty
> 
> Polished the other side so you could see the silver plate polished
> 
> ...


Nice, that's the fanciest watering can I've seen in here, good buy  I've had one of those plastic watering cans sprout a leak and dump 9L of water on the floor


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine is so full of cracks I was sure it was going to do the same thing! I can only fill it 1/3 of the way


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

Pulled JTR tonight at Day 54, will give it a rough trim and chop tomorrow or Sat morning. More than ready, soil was still a bit wet, will let it dry out in the dark before chopping. Very nice plant and looks like a good bounty, very top-heavy, almost tipped it when I was getting the pics The other 2 crosses were bone dry, got another watering and will see where they are in a couple of days, both are leaning, buds are getting tight/heavy 





Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Look at all of that sugar!!!

I love the red cup hat in the earlier pics


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of that sugar!!!
> 
> I love the red cup hat in the earlier pics


Love that pheno, it's like sugar coated buds by the end  Lol, that one cola deserved to have that hat pic, damn thing is huge!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2015)

Look at all them donkey dicks!!!

Nice girl there!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Some pics of those colas with a party cup for reference, that one on the PPP x BB is getting heavy, good thing it's standing straight up or it'd be leaning @90 degrees
> 
> PPP x BB:
> View attachment 3363684
> ...



WAIT A MINUTE HERE. 

is that a 16oz cup or what? ???


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2015)

how u liking led compared to the cmh?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Look at all them donkey dicks!!!
> 
> Nice girl there!


Pretty sure this one will be the largest yet for this JTR pheno, it really likes super-cropping, I SC'd this baby a few times to get those donkey's 



a senile fungus said:


> WAIT A MINUTE HERE.
> 
> is that a 16oz cup or what? ???


lol, yeah, thought the lighter thing would be too small to use for these one's


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how u liking led compared to the cmh?


Hey greenghost, it's a tough comparison. I really like LED buds, using them in that small tent for a year or so as they're easier to manage in a small space like that (2x2x4'). The LED's seem to bring out more frost, on some strains. CMH is close though, that JTR I just pulled from the CMH room last night is about as frosty as it gets. I'd say the LED's have a slight edge compared to CMH in frost, but the CMH builds bigger buds/colas in comparison. imo it's the intensity/spectrum and some extra heat on the canopy that builds bigger buds/colas with the CMH. That tent has a total of 260w, 200w of 3000k LED COBs + 60w DIY panel with a mix 2700k CFL and 4000k LED bulbs. The spectrum combo builds nice tight buds, big difference than when I was running only 3000k in there. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's the LED tent/SOG at Day 52, another 5-7 days, both strains are ripening and tightening up quick. Nice smell in there between the very strong/spicy Blue Dream and sweet/fruity THC Bomb. Nice amount of bud in there for 6x 1gal pots 

Not in the pic but threw the party cup I had in the 12/12 from seed comp in there last night (PPP x BB), it's a male so I'll be growing it out and collect the pollen from it. No worries about pollinating these ladies as they'll be done before any pollen starts flying. Not the best timing for this male as I have a couple of these PPP x BB phenos in veg waiting for the tent. Will figure it out over the next couple of weeks depending on how fast this male flowers.

Group:


Blue Dream:



THC Bomb:



Cheers


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2015)

yea im leaning towards the cmh, are you getting close to the same yeilds with the led vs cmh?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea im leaning towards the cmh, are you getting close to the same yeilds with the led vs cmh?


No, the CMH is better production in my case but these aren't the highest efficiency LED's that I'm running in that tent. it's just for extra clones or breeding so I'm not concerned about numbers in there. imo the CMH would compare close to Cree 3070 or higher series COBs for efficiency and production per watt, but the CMH works out quite a bit less per watt, about $1.60 per watt for the Sun Systems, cheaper ($1.00/watt) if you go bare bulb like some guys have done here. There will be costs later like replacement bulbs but even changing them "often" would be about $80/year as these Elite Agro's have a 20,000+ hour life rating, there are 4380 hours @12/12 in a year, you could go up to 2 years with a single bulb before any significant deterioration. DIY COBs will run around $2-$2.50 per watt all-in (cooling, heat sinks, cobs etc.) and higher end panels like A51 or Apache will typically run in the $3/watt +. The CMH is a nice option but you'll need a good 5ft room/tent height bare bulb and 6ft for a reflector setup like the Sun Systems to dissipate heat properly. They're very cool for this type of technology but not as cool as high efficiency COBs or high end panels.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 6, 2015)

GroErr said:


> No, the CMH is better production in my case but these aren't the highest efficiency LED's that I'm running in that tent. it's just for extra clones or breeding so I'm not concerned about numbers in there. imo the CMH would compare close to Cree 3070 or higher series COBs for efficiency and production per watt, but the CMH works out quite a bit less per watt, about $1.60 per watt for the Sun Systems, cheaper ($1.00/watt) if you go bare bulb like some guys have done here. There will be costs later like replacement bulbs but even changing them "often" would be about $80/year as these Elite Agro's have a 20,000+ hour life rating, there are 4380 hours @12/12 in a year, you could go up to 2 years with a single bulb before any significant deterioration. DIY COBs will run around $2-$2.50 per watt all-in (cooling, heat sinks, cobs etc.) and higher end panels like A51 or Apache will typically run in the $3/watt +. The CMH is a nice option but you'll need a good 5ft room/tent height bare bulb and 6ft for a reflector setup like the Sun Systems to dissipate heat properly. They're very cool for this type of technology but not as cool as high efficiency COBs or high end panels.


I've got my 315w CMH in a medium sized batwing reflector and I can still touch the reflector directly above the bulb. 

Mine run soooo cool. I'd say its about 20" away no problem so far. Love em. Much cooler than my fluoros. My next veg space planned for them will be two side by batwings like this | | and not this — — in a 3x6 space. 

I really need to start a thread or journal or something.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I think some of your frost got on my male!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've got my 315w CMH in a medium sized batwing reflector and I can still touch the reflector directly above the bulb.
> 
> Mine run soooo cool. I'd say its about 20" away no problem so far. Love em. Much cooler than my fluoros. My next veg space planned for them will be two side by batwings like this | | and not this — — in a 3x6 space.
> 
> I really need to start a thread or journal or something.


Yeah, pretty cool running for this tech. I can set my hand on top of the Sun System reflector after a 12 hr cycle and it's barely warm to the touch.

You got the bulb and ballast through _advanced_, then a separate batwing reflector from e-bay or the like. No adapters or anything required so this is probably the least expensive DIY option for a reflector setup.~$300. If you're running 120v then you'd need a step-down converter which runs ~$50. The Sun Systems run ~$450 - $500 depending on whether you're buying the 120v (more expensive but includes the built-in 120v converter) or 240v straight up.

When I looked around comparing this DIY option compared to high end hps setups it's not far off price-wise, but a much better option all around imo, particularly for heat.

RE: thread - pics or it never happened - lol


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think some of your frost got on my male!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Awesome colours in there Mo! Damn you Cali folks and your year round outdoor! I'm just starting to dig my summer car out, gotta wait another 2-3 weeks until the block of ice under the tires melts enough to move it, while you're posting pics of your outdoor males #@$!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some more hash pics for yea 
Turn this....
 
Into this....


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

^^^ Yum!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it looks like chocolate lol.

Its so terpy and sweet. I love it and so does the wife. I dropped a lil chunk in the bong, sat next to her and she thought I had cracked open a jar lol. She's like damn that smells so good.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I think it looks like chocolate lol.
> 
> Its so terpy and sweet. I love it and so does the wife. I dropped a lil chunk in the bong, sat next to her and she thought I had cracked open a jar lol. She's like damn that smells so good.


Does look like that, sounds like your wife might get into those chocolates, better put them under lock & key


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

The 5 gal JTR got a haircut and chop today. It's 36" L and about 24" round hanging, took me over an hour just to give it a rough trim. Nice bit of bonus JTR finger hash with all that frost on it 


Cheers


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent looking harvest GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Excellent looking harvest GroErr


Hey thanks pacbud, I'm guessing 3.5 zips dry from this one, it's bigger than the last one I ran which was just shy of 3 oz.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

When the time comes, I'm hoping for my plants to be decent as well, still in veg though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2015)

nice n frosty! that lec light covers 3X3 OR MORE?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2015)

A very nice looking harvest!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Does look like that, sounds like your wife might get into those chocolates, better put them under lock & key


I gotta hide them from myself to lol.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice n frosty! that lec light covers 3X3 OR MORE?


It covers 3x3 really well but I'm going to stretch it closer to 3.5x3.5 or 3x4 next round, about 3ft plants after the stretch. See what it can do in a larger footprint with a good producing strain, have 4x nice Blue Dream plants in 5gal fabrics going in this week. Based on what I've tried/seen under these so far, filling a 3.5 x 3.5 with 36" plants will likely produce the most. That JTR I just pulled has decent size buds until about 36" - 38" from the light, then it drops off to popcorn below that. I've done shorter 3 Gal plants and they produce Ok for 3 gal but you're leaving a lot of light not being used with shorter plants.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2015)

Here are the numbers for that 3 gal 3x3. Just finished trimming the PPP x BB Saturday.

Not huge numbers, but respectable for 3 gal. 2x Harlequin's were a 2nd clone run to make a final pheno cut. Pheno 1 won hands down. Best smell/taste, nice tight buds, and with some training not a bad producer in a 3gal, will run a 5gal down the road and see what it can do. The other two were both the runts from seed in a pheno run for JTR x BB and PPP x BB. The JTR x BB smells like the larger one about to finish and has a strong lemon smell when you break a bud, plus a hashy/sweet smell and taste. The PPP x BB pheno 2 is a total looser in this bunch, smells just like the original PPP which was bland, plus it's the fluffy pheno that I had in PPP even though I crossed it with the more dense pheno - lol.

That's the second 3 gal 3x3 in there. Mentioned above about maximizing these lights. These weren't terrible plants for 3 gal, averaged about 28-30" height but still had a tough time hitting even 1/2 lb. Even taking 4x of the JTR x BB which hit 2,3 oz. I would have pulled a little over 9 oz. max. Pretty sure I'll get that plus some from the 3x 5gal plants. Pushing it out a bit to 3.5 x 3.5, or more likely 3x4 with 4x 5 gal next round should show where the limits are for coverage and yield but the 5gal 3ft plants are the winners I think to maximize the footprint/yield.

*JTR x BB, Pheno 2*. very nice smoke even with minimal cure, strong punch, more than a couple of hits and you better pull up a couch 
Popcorn/Sugar Trim: 15.4g
Buds: 49.4g
*Total: 64.8g/2.31 oz.*
 
*
PPP x BB, Pheno 2.* Blah, nothing worth noting for this one, mostly popcorn and fluffy 
Popcorn/Sugar Trim: 14.3g
Buds: 23.8g
*Total: 38.1g/1.36 oz.*
 
*
Harlequin Pheno 2.* Not a bad pheno but fluffy buds and not quite the taste of the other
Popcorn/Sugar Trim: 9.7g
Buds: 27.3g
*Total: 37g/1.32 oz.*
 
*
Harlequin Pheno 1*. This is the keeper with that fruit smoothie smell/taste and likes to grow straight up but took well to super-cropping and FIM’s to produce an acceptable amount for a 3 gal plant. Will run it again in 5gal a couple of rounds down the road.
Popcorn/Sugar Trim: 17.2g
Buds: 42.4g
*Total: 59.6g/2.13 oz.*
 
*
Total Popcorn: 56.6g
Total Bud: 142.9g
Total Weight: 199.5g/7.13 oz.*

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

I love your reports! I need to up my game!

How does the JTR smell drying? 
What does the scissor/finger hash smell like?

The pheno of Jesus OG I got definitely has that same JTR structure. Is the resin super sticky like super glue?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love your reports! I need to up my game!
> 
> How does the JTR smell drying?
> What does the scissor/finger hash smell like?
> ...


Hey Mo, drying it tends to smell more towards the pinesol at the end and while its wet. When it's cured a couple of weeks it goes sweeter and more lemon when you break up the bud. Always produces sticky hands and biggest pile of finger hash. When giving it a haircut, I try and leave some of it on and take mainly the bigger leaves for drying, there's so much resin it's a shame to loose a bunch of it The JTR finger hash is more gummy/sticky than most strains and smells more towards pinesol. I have a little jar going which has a mix of JTR, Blue Pyramid (best smelling finger hash!), and Blue Dream as they're all sticky when trimming, smells like heaven when you open the jar, I look forward to burping it every day, and it's pretty well perpetual burping as I add to it regularly


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahaha! I have the same jar! Grade-A sugar leaves only in a half-gallon Ball jar.

Jesus OG, Jilly Bean, Blue Dream, Scott's OG and Ace of Spades. 

Smells like fruit loops when I open the jar. I can't wait to make hash with it!

The Jesus OG was so sticky I had to stop trimming the sugar leaves off of the dried buds. My scissors kept sticking shut!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2015)

That JOG looks awesome, I'll bet it'd make the scissors stick shut  We all have a few jars, one of the better side benefits of growing


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2015)

Checked the JTR x BB Pheno 1 and was still a bit wet, good to go. Wow, largest plant I've grown in a 5 gal indoor, only other one that was slightly heavier/bigger was a Blue Dream in a 7 gal a little while back. As big as JTR was, this one dwarfs it in size and weight. Really no popcorn, decent size buds all the way down. This one was about 34" and more like 4 small plants in one, 4 large corner colas with side branches. Won't hazard a guess at the weight but it'll definitely be a qp+ plant 
     

Smells like sweet lemons and a nice layer of frost, a little finger hash reward while giving it a haircut


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

What light did you use for that monster!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What light did you use for that monster!


That was one of 3 under 1x 315w Sun System, this one, the JTR I pulled a couple of days ago, and tonight the PPP x BB were all under that light in about a 3 x 3.5'. Should be a nice pull for 315w


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent harvest, I hope my harvest will be nice, but that is weeks away, still in veg. Probably veg til the end of this month.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Excellent harvest, I hope my harvest will be nice, but that is weeks away, still in veg. Probably veg til the end of this month.


Thanks and good luck with your grow. These were vegged about 9 weeks, worth the extra veg time if you can wait a bit and have the space. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's the PPP x Blueberry pheno 1. Large plant, huge main cola, medium density bud pheno so not as much weight as the JTR x BB. What did surprise me was the smell, may be room for this one until I find a better pheno, once it was out of the room and not sitting beside JTR or JTR x BB (both stunk!), there's definitely a blueberry smell to this one, frost was also better than I anticipated. Not as frosty as either of the JTR's but more than the straight up PPP it came from.

It's clear that the weight from these 3x 5gal will go much higher than any 3gal runs I've done in there. Even if I have to wait a week or 2 for veg I'll be doing 5 gal or 7 gal plants under the CMH, well worth the extra effort and time 

These will dry and get trimmed throughout the next week, I'll post final weights once they're all dry/trimmed... Quite a haul here, and the 6x 1gal plants in the LED Tent are pretty well ready so the harvest cycle continues later this week.

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2015)

And an update on the LED Tent @day 56. Almost there, gave them a good watering, will let them dry out for 3-4 days and pull them end of the week. Not looking bad for a bunch of extra clones. Both the Blue Dream and THC Bomb buds are tight/dense and surprisingly productive for a bunch of 1 gal plants. I love these fabric pots for that, I wouldn't expect close to this yield in there if I had used 1 gal plastic pots. Should be interesting to see what numbers come out of there. Have never done 1 gal plants other than a few clones straight into 12/12, these had a couple of weeks veg, a FIM and some super-cropping for the THC Bombs as they were getting too tall going into flowering. You can see the male PPP x BB in a party cup behind the largest BD cola, will post some pics separately for that one.

Group (3x Blue Dream/3x THC Bomb):


Blue Dream:



THC Bomb:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's that PPP x BB male that was my sole potential entry in the 12/12 from seed party cup comp. Bitter sweet as I had been looking for a male but it knocked me out of the comp 

Will just grow this out in the LED tent, it's 12/12 from seed @day 23 so won't take long now to get into full-on flowering. Going to be a good size for a party cup, looks like those fabric liners and patented part cups work Ok 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

Whew....where to start.

That Sun System is pretty state of the art and clearly delivers!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Whew....where to start.
> 
> That Sun System is pretty state of the art and clearly delivers!
> 
> JD


Thanks Javadog, very happy with that purchase, no problem recommending them. Will be posting the next set tomorrow, just added 4x Blue Dream's in 5gal to see what they can pull in a 3x4 or so. Should be awesome


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2015)

Update on the flower room. Fresh batch re-loaded on Monday night, this run should be awesome.

The last few months I’ve been doing a lot of strain and pheno hunts and trying different configurations under the LEC’s in there.

This round is a combo of some dank triple-bag Blue Pyramid, and a last run of THC Bomb in one 3x3 @day 15, not expecting more than ½ lb for these, if I can get 2.5 zips each from the BP’s I’d be pleased. The second batch @Day1 below is a numbers run to see where the limits are for these LEC’s, not something I’d usually run - all one strain. I want to see what they can pull if I were growing for numbers. The BD footprint should end up somewhere around 3.5x3.5 or more likely 3x4’ the way they’re configured.

I'll be adding some 730nm LED's to come on for 10 min at the end of the cycle, they should arrive in less than 2 weeks, went with a 36" BML bar which should cover the room well. Will also have the 65w of 630/660 nm LED's on 10 minutes prior to the main lights coming on, these will run until the end of the cycle. The main lights will run 12.5 hours making the overall cycle close to 13 hours.

Looking for ~200-220g from the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb run and targeting 1lb from the 4x BD’s which combined would break the 1 gpw between 2x 315w Elite Agro’s. Let’s see what they can do!

Some group shots, first pic shows the view going into the room, the BD’s are first @day 1, the stretched BP’s/THCB are behind them. The BD’s have had 4 days @14/10 so they’re beginning to stretch, they should all end up close to the same height at ~34-36” from the soil.



Top view of the Blue Dream’s:


Blue Pyramid:


THC Bomb:


Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 11, 2015)

Impressive yields from a 315w bulb....................keep it up grower

always watching and be safe

edit........is the 65w 630/660nm addition prebuilt or diy?? sorry if it was answered before


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you foliar feed ever?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Impressive yields from a 315w bulb....................keep it up grower
> 
> always watching and be safe
> 
> edit........is the 65w 630/660nm addition prebuilt or diy?? sorry if it was answered before


Thanks Psuagro, loving the production and quality of these 315's. The 630/660 is a panel I had which allows the reds to be switched on without all the other veg spectrum. Difficult to gage their contribution but they certainly aren't hurting anything, nice quick finish last couple of rounds, no defs or signs of stress, decent production. It's all good  Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you foliar feed ever?


No, I do spray them with a baking soda/oil/soap mix coming into flowering for PM prevention (PITA around here), you'll see spots on the odd leaf from time to time and some brown hairs here & there. Sometimes they look like they've been pollinated but have gotten the mix/process down better lately. If I spray them 2 weeks before, when they go into flowering, and 2 weeks later, it keeps PM away. Have never seriously looked into foliar feeding though. Don't know if it's beneficial or necessary if the root system is healthy. Your thoughts?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

I have seen some amazing growth spurts on the new growth tips in veg. I veg my clones in very sparse blue T5HO light.

I was fighting mites and the plants seemed stalled. I sprayed them with a light mix of nutes and they showed noticeable new growth the next morning. I had never seen these positive results on outside applications.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have seen some amazing growth spurts on the new growth tips in veg. I veg my clones in very sparse blue T5HO light.
> 
> I was fighting mites and the plants seemed stalled. I sprayed them with a light mix of nutes and they showed noticeable new growth the next morning. I had never seen these positive results on outside applications.


Ha, might have an application for stressed plants. If anything, I typically have to slow them down in veg. In flowering I find the lights a bit intense to do any sort of foliar sprays, when I spray them for PM I turn off the lights and just run a shop light in the ceiling for a couple of hours, fans running high until they completely dry. Otherwise I've seen burn on the hairs, particularly at around the 2-3 week mark when the buds are just developing.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2015)

Harvest time again, pulled the 6x 1 gal plants from the LED tent last night @day 59. 3x THC Bomb (front) and 3x Blue Dream's. Looks like a fairly nice haul for a bunch of runt clones. Difficult to judge as I typically don't flower small plants like this but they look like they should average in the 20-30g range dry. That would be a pretty good grams per gallon ratio, rivalling the 5 gal output or better, not bad at all. Pretty sure between these and the 3x 5gal I have more than a pound and 5 strains drying right now 

Group shots:



Blue Dream's:



THC Bomb:



Cheers


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 13, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Harvest time again, pulled the 6x 1 gal plants from the LED tent last night @day 59. 3x THC Bomb (front) and 3x Blue Dream's. Looks like a fairly nice haul for a bunch of runt clones. Difficult to judge as I typically don't flower small plants like this but they look like they should average in the 20-30g range dry. That would be a pretty good grams per gallon ratio, rivalling the 5 gal output or better, not bad at all. Pretty sure between these and the 3x 5gal I have more than a pound and 5 strains drying right now
> 
> Group shots:
> View attachment 3370989
> ...


EXCELLENT!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> EXCELLENT!


Thanks and cheers pacbud, going to be a busy trimming week coming up, my least favourite task but then I get to burp them for a few weeks, my favourite time


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 13, 2015)

some great fucking yields my friend.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> some great fucking yields my friend.


Hey thanks bf  I particularly like pulling stuff out of the tent, it's just extra space when I'm not breeding so it's all just bonus smoke/hash


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2015)

Check out this PPP x BB male in a fabric-lined party cup, 12/12 from seed, Day 27. When I threw it into the LED Tent it went nuts after a few days in there. Stuck a pen in the cup for perspective. Think I'll use these cups to do a pollen run in a few weeks


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful work. 

You take great photos too. Really nice.

Enjoy!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Beautiful work.
> 
> You take great photos too. Really nice.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Javadog, both hobbies go together well


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2015)

A look at the main flower room @ Day 18 for the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb run, Day 4 for the 4x Blue Dream batch.

Blue Pyramid and THC Bomb are well into setting bud sites and showing some early frost. Blue Dream's are settling into the stretch, should catch up and possibly end up a little taller than the Blue Pyramids by next weekend.

Both runs are almost exactly 3x3 right now but the Blue Dream's will expand out/up and should settle around 3.5 x 3.5.

Group:

 


Blue Pyramid:



THC Bomb:



Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A look at the main flower room @ Day 18 for the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb run, Day 4 for the 4x Blue Dream batch.
> 
> Blue Pyramid and THC Bomb are well into setting bud sites and showing some early frost. Blue Dream's are settling into the stretch, should catch up and possibly end up a little taller than the Blue Pyramids by next weekend.
> 
> ...


why are your pistil tips burnt like that? looks like you bumped it into the walls a bit?


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A look at the main flower room @ Day 18 for the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb run, Day 4 for the 4x Blue Dream batch.
> 
> Blue Pyramid and THC Bomb are well into setting bud sites and showing some early frost. Blue Dream's are settling into the stretch, should catch up and possibly end up a little taller than the Blue Pyramids by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work,


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> why are your pistil tips burnt like that? looks like you bumped it into the walls a bit?


I spray them every 2 weeks to keep any potential PM away, it's really bad where I am outside and can easily start on some strains, this time of year is the worst as the snow melts and it starts to warm up a bit. Spraying them keeps it from starting up but can show a little burn if I don't let them dry enough before turning the lights back on. It's a balance between managing it and risking a little burn but doesn't seem to hurt them


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Keep up the good work,


Thanks and cheers pacbud, this should be an awesome run, excited to see what those Blue Dream's pull


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and cheers pacbud, this should be an awesome run, excited to see what those Blue Dream's pull


Just looked up Blue Dream info. I should grow some for my issues.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

It's my favorite smoke


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Just looked up Blue Dream info. I should grow some for my issues.


It's a nice smoke, energetic, daytime for me if I need to get stuff done. Good all round blend of taste, smell, high, and yields. Anyone that's smoked it is asking for more, probably the best indicator


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's the start of the numbers for that 3x 5gal 3x3 I started pulling last weekend. JTR was ready, and being the smallest of the three, it weighed in at a total of 104g, still shy of that elusive qp but a very nice yield and the heaviest yet for this JTR. Pretty sure this run will finally break the 1 gpw mark. Even after drying for 5-6 days that JTR x BB is massive 

I was generous with the popcorn/sugar trim, this stuff is just covered in frost it makes some nice tasting and good yielding dry sift. The others need another day or two so will post them as they're trimmed and a final recap when they're all done.
  

Cheers


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

Where did you get your Blue Dream? Went looking and found a few seed stores.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Where did you get your Blue Dream? Went looking and found a few seed stores.


This one was HSO, have seen a couple of other HSO Blue Dream grows who were happy with them. I can't get clone cuts here so this was the only option I had. Glad I went with the HSO, nice pheno, from seed it produced just shy of 7 oz. in a 7 gal pot. Strong blueberry candy smell, spicy smell in veg.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 15, 2015)

GroErr said:


> This one was HSO, have seen a couple of other HSO Blue Dream grows who were happy with them. I can't get clone cuts here so this was the only option I had. Glad I went with the HSO, nice pheno, from seed it produced just shy of 7 oz. in a 7 gal pot. Strong blueberry candy smell, spicy smell in veg.


Saw they had BD on gta sb but was axious about buying it for this yrs outdoor because of its longer flowerin period.

You think it could pull it off in the SO area?


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

GroErr said:


> This one was HSO, have seen a couple of other HSO Blue Dream grows who were happy with them. I can't get clone cuts here so this was the only option I had. Glad I went with the HSO, nice pheno, from seed it produced just shy of 7 oz. in a 7 gal pot. Strong blueberry candy smell, spicy smell in veg.


Thank you


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Saw they had BD on gta sb but was axious about buying it for this yrs outdoor because of its longer flowerin period.
> 
> You think it could pull it off in the SO area?


Yeah, it's a tough call for this area. It finishes in 55-57 days under my CMH, which is faster than my LED's by a few days. That's right on the edge, if we get a season like last year they wouldn't finish until well into October, risky. I finished some Bubba Kush in my garage last year with one of these LEC's + some LED's. I may try a couple, spread a few strains out in different spots and see what finishes, clones are cheap


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 15, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, it's a tough call for this area. It finishes in 55-57 days under my CMH, which is faster than my LED's by a few days. That's right on the edge, if we get a season like last year they wouldn't finish until well into October, risky. I finished some Bubba Kush in my garage last year with one of these LEC's + some LED's. I may try a couple, spread a few strains out in different spots and see what finishes, clones are cheap


Yeah I too had bubba that barely finished but they made it just barely around early - oct


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Yeah I too had bubba that barely finished but they made it just barely around early - oct


I had an early finishing Harlequin pheno but fluffy buds, nothing to write home about and wouldn't have produced much. Need a 7 week sat-dom that's mold and PM resistant in my area to get a decent crop. I had a cross with Blueberry similar to Blue Dream that I ran for a few years and finished last week of Sept., never a spot of PM or mold Eventually it started to hermie and I had to toss it. I may try a cross with Blue Dream and see if I can find a similar early finishing pheno, then keep it for outdoor.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2015)

Flower room is filling up  Day 20 and Day 6. Moved them as close to the center while leaving some access, they're spreading out fast. Shaping up nicely though, heading for 32-34" height across all 7 plants, lots of colas forming in both cycles.




Buds are setting, a few nice looking one's coming in on the Blue Pyramid's. They end up with one large main cola but training this time should produce two or three of those per plant.


THC Bomb is filling in well, it's a shorter plant, have it boosted to even the canopy. Very dense pheno but has several good size colas coming in that are still stretching and opening it up. Frosting up already 


Here's that PPP x BB male in the party cup, Day 29. Looks funny now, tall plant for a party cup. Almost ready now some are starting to open up. Got a couple of shots with open pollen sacs, looks cool.





Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful male!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful pics of a beautiful male!


Thought you'd appreciate that beauty Mo! Cheers 

30 days from seed and I'll be collecting pollen, think this is my new method. I can run a bunch of them in the tent and do a dedicated pollen run in 30-35 days, then the tent's available for crosses  I have an extra PPP x Blueberry pheno in the tent that I was going to flower out but if I don't like the looks of it once it starts flowering I may just pull it and start a pollen run, otherwise I'll start it in about 4 weeks and run a few strains/regs I have on-hand.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 17, 2015)

Cam view of the canopy. Blue Dream's have pretty well caught up, will likely end up taller than the first batch.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2015)

Very excited to have finally trimmed/weighed that JTR x BB pheno 1. a) I'd been dipping into it too much b) It's tasty fire and c) It's a decent yielder, winner on al counts 

Dry, it smells like you just cut a lemon in half and sat it in a bowl, then a sweeter/hashy underlying smell when you break the bud open. Can't wait to get some cure in, should be tasty, and a keeper!

Still have the PPP x BB, that was the one with the huge cola, that one should come in around 4 zips, huge but a little fluffy in comparison to JTR and the JTR x BB.

So far we have:
JTR at a total of 104g/3.71 oz.

JTR x BB P1:
Popcorn/Sugar-Trim: 30.4g
Bud: 68.8 + 38.7 = 107.5g
Total Weight: 137.9g/4.93 oz.
    

Sub-Total so far: 241.9g/8.64 oz. one more to go 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2015)

Check out the root ball for that 24" male in the fabric-lined cup. Nothing but roots, no circling/choking, I shook it off but there's not much to come off as they're all just branched off roots in all directions holding the medium together.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Check out the root ball for that 24" male in the fabric-lined cup. Nothing but roots, no circling/choking, I shook it off but there's not much to come off as they're all just branched off roots in all directions holding the medium together.
> View attachment 3375586


In my 15 gal smart pot, the roots in the top reaches across 15 to 16 inches. Will be interesting if the roots will fill the pot when they are done. They are in day 51 veg


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> In my 15 gal smart pot, the roots in the top reaches across 15 to 16 inches. Will be interesting if the roots will fill the pot when they are done. They are in day 51 veg


Likely will. I've grown in 1/3/5/7 gal fabric pots and by the end, they're all the same, just a huge ball of roots top to bottom and side-to-side. There's hardly any medium left by the end. That little cup only went 32 days from seed total so there was actually some medium attached. The regular plants that go through a complete cycle, typically 3.5-4 months have nothing left at the end, even if you wanted to try and recycle there's just a fine powdery bit left. I think that's what makes these things great for growing, the root ball is much bigger and healthier than in any plastic container I've grown with in the past. Cheers.


----------



## GMoneyKush (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## GMoneyKush (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice GMoneyKush, strain? Looks like it stacks buds similar to the Blue Pyramid's I'm running, they tend to keep adding layers of bud on top of the last.

Nice size room and scrog going on too


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2015)

Trimmed up the last of the 3x 5gal from the 3x3. This was the PPP x BB pheno 1, it didn't make the cut. Not bad, has a nice sweet smell to it, but buds are fluffy and has no special taste or punch. A lot of bud but light, just a little more than JTR at 106.7g total. Have another 2 phenos vegging and I'm favouring 1 which is more indica leaning.

That JTR x BB is everything I was looking for in a pheno, smell, taste, strong punch, and a good yielder, rivals the Blue Dream for yield. Will be around for a while 

Overall a very nice haul, best numbers yet with these LEC's. 3x 5gal, 3 strains, total of 348.6g. First time over 1gpw with these LEC's, interested to see what these 4x Blue Dream's pull 

JTR: 104g
JTR x BB: 137.9g
PPP x BB: 106.7g
*Total: 348.6g/12.45 oz.*

Weigh-In for the PPP x BB:
   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2015)

Started trimming the 6x 1gal plants that came out of the LED tent. Did the 3x Blue Dream's and they came out to a little over 1 oz per plant, total of 90.5g. Nice and dense, not a bad oz. per gallon rate, slightly better then the 5gal pots. Not a lot of popcorn, mainly good medium-size buds. The THC Bomb's are much lighter, maybe 2 oz total there, will try and get at those tomorrow then no more trimming for a month  When I'm finished with these I'll have trimmed up over 1 1/2 lbs. in the last 3 weeks 

This BD pheno is fire under the LED's, smothered in frost. Similar to JTR LED bud 

*3x Blue Dream's in 1gal:*
Popcorn/Sugar-Trim: 15.6g
Buds: 74.9g
*Total: 90.5g/3.23 oz.
*
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2015)

The next set is coming along. Day 26 for the 2x Blue Pyramid & 1x THC Bomb. Day 12 for the 4x Blue Dreams.

Blue Pyramid's and THC Bomb are all filling in with bud at ~4 weeks, close to the 1/2 way mark, nice and healthy.
Blue Dream's are starting to form buds at 12 days, long way to go. Canopy is pretty well even across both. Covering about 3.5 x 6.5 between the two runs.

Group:



Blue Pyramid:




Blue Dream:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2015)

Cam shot of the op, everything's back in cycle again...

Top-left: Veg Cabinet. Moved some fresh clones and 2x 1gal plants into the cabinet today. Have a second set of clones going, will select the best to carry on and run a few outdoor. The 2 largest clones were small and run at the same time, they rooted the fastest in 8 days so got a little head start. Those are the JTR x BB keeper pheno  The 1gal's are a JTR and Harlequin, they'll be up-potted to 3 then 7gal and run when the second set finishes.

Top-right: Veg Tent. Up-potted 1x JTR x BB pheno 1 clone and 1x PPP x BB pheno 1 from seed into 7 gal pots, these will run next when the first set finishes in the flower room.

Bottom-left: Main CMH flower room. 7 plants taking ~3.5 x 6.5'. All are looking good, healthy and thirsty 

Bottom-right: LED Tent. This is a PPP x BB pheno 2, wasn't crazy about the look or smell, but took one clone just in case and flowering it out under the LED's in a 2gal fabric pot. Good size plant for 2gal, will be interested to see what it pulls.



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you see any nute requirement differences with the CMH plants?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you see any nute requirement differences with the CMH plants?


Hey Mo, no difference but they do drink a lot more/faster. Once they get into stretch they're typically bone dry within 3 days through the cycle, some strains faster. Some of it due to some extra heat generated by these vs. LED's. I tend to have more airflow in that room as well, that'll be a factor with fabric pots.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 24, 2015)

They look perfectly happy...tiny bit of tip burn here and there, but 
sooo happy otherwise. Good work!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2015)

Javadog said:


> They look perfectly happy...tiny bit of tip burn here and there, but
> sooo happy otherwise. Good work!
> 
> JD


Cheers Javadog, they're pretty happy but you're right on that tip burn, particularly that THC Bomb, should back off a bit on that one. Some good size golf balls coming in on those Blue Pyramid's @day 29


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2015)

Canopy at Day 29 for the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb 3x3. Day 15 for the Blue Dream 3.5 x 3.5.

Blue Pyramids keep shooting out nice bud sites and lots of them. These end up swelling early then settle in and go super dense in the last 3 weeks. Should see quite a bit of growth this week.

Blue Dream's have stretched into position and still expanding to plan. They're filling 40 x 40 now or just over 1sq. metre and 32" - 35" from the soil. Nice block of potential buds/colas coming in on all 4 plants. They're technically setup to pull a qp each if I can keep them healthy. My only question is whether the light will have the coverage/intensity to support 4x 4 oz. plants. Based on what I'm seeing in bud development I'm betting they can 



Blue Pyramid Day 29 bud porn...


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks amazing GroErr!

I finally got the first curved screen installed on my screen room. When I am done I want to install a video system like yours!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing GroErr!
> 
> I finally got the first curved screen installed on my screen room. When I am done I want to install a video system like yours!
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hey Thanks Mo, but the plants are nothing compared to your backyard, looking great and once again jealous of that damn fine weather you have down there!

You planning some outdoor vert grows with that screening?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

100 degrees today! The temperature is just too damn high!

This structure is for my food plants. Trying to keep it safe from all of the wildlife.

I plan on building a structure in the north garden for my lab 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

A very pleasant 58f today, skiing in a t shirt 
both you're gardens are killer.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

I skied in shorts one time. Bad idea. The snow was like gravel! I had road rash from my falls.

No I am not a bad skier. I just push the limits - as one does


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

A few drunk college kids in shorts today, & a couple bikini tops too!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> A few drunk college kids in shorts today, & a couple bikini tops too!


Now you're talkin, we don't get to see bikini tops up here, well maybe après ski


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 100 degrees today! The temperature is just too damn high!
> 
> This structure is for my food plants. Trying to keep it safe from all of the wildlife.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mo, will be an nice "greenhouse" once it's done, sweet


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2015)

Forgot to post up the THC Bomb numbers from that last LED tent run. Not bad, more than I thought. More popcorn on these than the Blue Dream's but it's sticky and puts me over a pound of popcorn and sugar-trim to run some dry sift. Going to make enough caps to last me a while  Not that I'll run this config often but pretty good numbers from an ounce per gallon ratio, as good as the 5gal pots and much better than any 3gal runs. Perhaps a bigger 1gal SOG under CMH at some point? 

Numbers for that mini SOG with 6x 1gal clones in the 2x2x4' LED tent:
*Blue Dream 3x 1gal plants*:
Popcorn/Sugar-Trim: 15.6g
Buds: 74.9g
*Sub-Total: 90.5g/3.23 oz.*
  

*THC Bomb 3x 1gal plants*:
Popcorn/Sugar-Trim: 23.3g
Buds: 44.6g
*Sub-Total: 67.9g/2.43 oz.*
  
*
Total:
158.4g/5.66 oz.*


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Do they have the pond at the bottom yet? That is one of my favorite movies. People trying to ski across the pond


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

A unit of trim! Nice! I bet that pile smells good


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> A unit of trim! Nice! I bet that pile smells good


4 separate jars with a qp each, the JTR and Blue Dream batch got a great return last time, have another one of those to run


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Mar 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing GroErr!
> 
> I finally got the first curved screen installed on my screen room. When I am done I want to install a video system like yours!
> 
> ...


Stellar work there. Thanks for sharing and happy growing


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Mar 29, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Stellar work there. Thanks for sharing and happy growing


What type of animals are you trying to keep out?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2015)

Veg status of the tent and cabinet.

The tent has 1x clone of the JTR x BB Pheno1 and 1x PPP x BB new pheno from seed, both in 7gal pots. both will end up flowering in ~3 1/2 weeks, by the time they get flipped these will end up monsters. No idea what the new PPP x BB pheno will produce and I'm not favouring it so far, it's had some defs all along in veg, little in the way of smell or uniqueness but you never know until they flower. The JTR x BB can produce well so I'll be looking for close to 7 zips from that one. Both are finished with training, FIM'd (2x) and super-cropped plus LST'd into the trellises, they'll just be left to recover and grow until they're flipped.



The veg cabinet has a bunch of clones still in the cups. Largest cups are clones from that JTR x BB and will likely run along with either 2x Blue Pyramids (can't grow enough of this one, back-ordered - lol), or 2x Blue Dream clones (another popular one). Will depend on what each of those look like as they get into veg. Will be favouring the Blue Pyramids as I'm looking to pull close to 1lb. of Blue Dream from the current 3.5 x 3.5 run. The larger one's are now in 2gal pots, 1x JTR and 1x Harlequin which will run in ~5 weeks and likely end up in 7gal's as well, this will be the first 7gal JTR which should finally break the qp mark.


Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Outstanding as usual GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Outstanding as usual GroErr


Hey thanks and cheers Bob, liking the extra veg space with that veg tent addition. Looking forward to seeing what this 7gal can pull with that keeper JTR x BB pheno 1 (left), outstanding smell, taste and punch, stronger than the original JTR which knocked me on my ass


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

All of them! Only the bees, flies, and wasps are allowed in!

I must contend with birds, rats, possums, raccacoons, cats etc..

I want to be able to let a strawberry go until it is ripe!

Come over to my thread and check it out (in my signature link). I don't want to interfere with GroErr's thread.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All of them! Only the bees, flies, and wasps are allowed in!
> 
> I must contend with birds, rats, possums, raccacoons, cats etc..
> 
> ...


@Mohican I don't see your 2015 thread in your link


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

It is a few posts down in the link - post #12.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

this is all I see


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

Page down - it is the last post in that thread.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 31, 2015)

Camshot of the main flower room. Day 36 & Day 22. Some nice colas forming in both batches 
Blue Dreams are an inch or two taller now and finished stretching, all ~34"-36" from the soil and 40" x 40"




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

Those are really setting up nicely.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Those are really setting up nicely.
> 
> JD


Thanks Javadog, got a nice blast of Blue Dream smells walking into the room last night. Almost 5 weeks to go but setup for a record haul the way they're going  Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2015)

Capped these today, had made this a couple of days ago, took 3.5g of a JTR + Blue Dream dry-sift run and made these caps (coconut oil, soy lecithin, sift), ~160mg each. When I was finished filling them I had a teaspoon that I was using to mix and scrape any remaining oil/hash mix in the bowl. I had scraped everything off but there was a light layer left on it. So as not to be wasteful, I licked the spoon clean. Just coming down from a 4 hour stone, can't wait to try one of the fresh caps tonight, probably won't be posting much later


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2015)

Enjoy GroErr 
love me some canna caps


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Enjoy GroErr
> love me some canna caps


Cheers Bob, like edibles in general but these caps are awesome


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

Still haven't ventured into the edibles yet...I may get 
some real time to enjoy myself, in time. :0)

Have Fun!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Fucking edibles rule! They help with pain so much to!!! All my 160u goes for cooking. I made some gummies the other day and oh my fucking god! Yes! I'm a big guy so it takes me a lot lol.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2015)

Could have toned down those 160mg caps, should stick to 100mg, these are elephant tranquilizers, wholly shit, still feeling the effects 15 hours later, slept like a baby though. Will keep these for when I need a 10-12 hour sleep


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2015)

A couple of dried/cured buds of that JTR x Blueberry (Blue Ripper) keeper. Damn this stuff has more punch than the original JTR it came from. As you can see I didn't bother trimming too close, a waste of perfectly good trichs! Opening the jar it smells strong of lemon, break up the bud and you get a whiff of hashy Blueberry. Creeps for about 5 minutes and then you do the "wholly fuck I'm stoned" thing. Easily the strongest strain I have going now. Nice find, she'll be around for a while and back-crossed next, have to find the right pollen donor 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2015)

Update on the LED tent at Day 23. This was a spare PPP x BB pheno that I wasn't crazy about but had the tent available so figured I may as well flower it. It's the sativa-leaning pheno and I've been looking for a more indica pheno. It's not doing bad though, just nothing special standing out yet, we'll see as it flowers out. It's a fine looking plant for being in a 2gal pot though, it's pretty well filled the tent now and those medium size tomato cages I was trying out worked out well for training/shaping it in the smaller pots. I'm going to hit a branch with some pollen I pulled from that 2ft party cup PPP x BB male since the timing is right and see what comes out.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2015)

Main flower room update at Day 40 for the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb 3x3, Day 26 for the Blue Dream 3.5 x 3.5.

Only 2 weeks left for the BP/THC Bomb, maybe a bit sooner as they're maturing quick now, the Blue Pyramid colas are leaning and putting on weight, they won't swell much more now, they tend to just get more dense in the last couple of weeks.

About 4 weeks left for the Blue Dream's and they are looking great. All are nice and healthy, filling the colas in with bud. All 4 have 4 mains with a lot of smaller branches/colas in the center. They'll end up with 18-24" solid colas on all corners and some smaller 12-16" center colas. Shaping into the "about a pound range" if I can keep them on course 





Blue Dream bud development @day 26:




Blue Pyramid buds are taking on some blues/purples and getting stricky:


THC Bomb, nice bud development, smaller, it's ~ 28" tall but filling in well and maturing fast:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's the next round coming up when the Blue Pyramid/THC Bomb round finishes. They've basically filled the 2x4 space now 

Left is the JTR x BB 1st gen clone from the keeper, right is PPP x BB pheno 1 from seed. Both are doing well and should end up filling a full 3x3 when they get flipped. Will be tight in head space, will likely need to move the lights up to their max height for these, pretty sure they'll end up around 42" after the stretch, they still have 2 weeks to go 




Coming up in the veg cabinet are some clones: JTR and Harlequin in 2gal pots, 2x JTR x BB and 2x Blue Pyramid's in 1gal now. A couple of smaller Blue Dream clones about 2 weeks behind the 1gal plants still in cups but starting to take off.



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Simply amazing!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Simply amazing!


Cheers Mo  Looking forward to those 7gal's coming up in veg, they'll end up the biggest I've flowered under the CMH


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

#7 are the best size! Anything bigger and they become a pain to move. 

When I water them I will pick them up and put them in a tub so they can soak in the water/food for a few minutes and get the entire root system wet.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Apr 5, 2015)

stellar


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> #7 are the best size! Anything bigger and they become a pain to move.
> 
> When I water them I will pick them up and put them in a tub so they can soak in the water/food for a few minutes and get the entire root system wet.


I like the #7 fabrics and now that I have some space will likely do most CMH runs in 7's, a lot less work and with the right strain/training you can pull 7-8 zips per plant.



PSUAGRO. said:


> stellar


Thanks and cheers Psuagro, have a 36" BML 730nm bar going in next, should be delivered this week


----------



## borbor (Apr 6, 2015)

I love the screens on the sides of the 7 gals! I'm stealing that next round!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2015)

borbor said:


> I love the screens on the sides of the 7 gals! I'm stealing that next round!


Those trellises are great for training and later in flowering for cola/bud support, here I buy them at the dollar store. You can see them in those vegging plants, all the 5gal's in the main flower room have them installed too, you just can't see most of them after the stretch  Here's what they look like, I'm sure there are many variations of them, I use 2 per pot in 5 or 7gal, think I may have even used them in 3gal pots before..


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2015)

Camshot of the op. Top half vegging, bottom flowering. Like this part of the cycle, next couple of weeks all cabinets, tents, rooms are full-on 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2015)

Bottom left looks so happy!


----------



## Whitehorserider (Apr 7, 2015)

finally read the whole thread and wow, fantastic work. You have a fantastic setup. I'm currently flowering some sour d under three 315LEC's for the first time, flipped two weeks ago. Pretty excited to see what they can do! Will be checking back often on progress! and yes, bottom left looks like they're loving life.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow....gotta run to work...even skimmed the last few...
...just want to go on the record: Promise Realized!

They look to be starting the Wrap-Up in a perfect state.

Thanks for sharing,

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bottom left looks so happy!


Cheers Mo, they're happy girls, looking like the first batch will finish within 52-54 days max 



Whitehorserider said:


> finally read the whole thread and wow, fantastic work. You have a fantastic setup. I'm currently flowering some sour d under three 315LEC's for the first time, flipped two weeks ago. Pretty excited to see what they can do! Will be checking back often on progress! and yes, bottom left looks like they're loving life.


Hey Whitehorse thanks for popping by and kudos. Pretty sure you'll like the outcome, amazing lights in comparison to anything I've seen imo. Good luck with your first run! Just watch their uptake in the first few weeks, they tend to mature/develop fast so you may have to adjust your watering/feeding a bit to keep them happy.



Javadog said:


> Wow....gotta run to work...even skimmed the last few...
> ...just want to go on the record: Promise Realized!
> 
> They look to be starting the Wrap-Up in a perfect state.
> ...


Cheers Javadog, one of the few techs that's lived up to the marketing hype for sure


----------



## GroErr (Apr 10, 2015)

A couple of long overdue bud porn shots from this round. Both the Blue Pyramid's and THC Bomb are getting quite mature. But the Blue Pyramid seems way ahead of last time I ran it, thinking the 630/660nm is the difference as this is the first full round using those reds before the main lights come on. idk, but these BP's are looking ready, I'll let them tighten up for a few days or until ambers run at ~10 max, but there's unlikely they'll go to 52-54 days at this pace 

Blue Pyramid @day 45:



THC Bomb @day 45:


Blue Dream @day 31:



Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Apr 10, 2015)

Daymmm!! that blue pyramid looks like some straight rock candy! hahaha


----------



## GroErr (Apr 10, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Daymmm!! that blue pyramid looks like some straight rock candy! hahaha


Cheers bf, love that strain, buds are so dense and hashy smelling, it's like pulling chunks of hash off the vine


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2015)

Update and some pics from the gardens…

Veg tent is holding the next round of 2x 7gal, JTR x BB clone on left and PPP x BB from seed on right. Flipped the lights to 14/10 yesterday to start the stretch. They’ll be at this for ~7-9 days. Both responded well to all the training and have quite a few bud sites between them, should be monsters in a week or two 



Veg cabinet is just holding a bunch of clones, a few seedlings and up-coming veg plants, they’ll have to hold in here for a week or so when I get the next round going and free up the veg tent. The 2 gal JTR and Harlequin will get up-potted to 7 gal’s and veg for ~3 weeks as soon as the tent is available.


The LED tent has that PPP x BB pheno 2 at Day 29. Hit a couple of branches (red tape) with some PPP x BB from the party cup I chopped a couple of weeks ago. Wasn’t concerned about getting a few extra seeds so it’s a bit of a mess in there - lol. Other than getting a few seeds, this will likely all go to hash, not seeing or smelling anything special here.



A couple of shots from the flower room. First pic going into the room is the 4x 5gal Blue Dream’s. They are at Day 32 and stacking up some nice buds/colas. Should be a nice haul from those 4. Second pic facing the door are the 2x Blue Pyramid’s and 1x THC Bomb. Blue Pyramid’s are pretty well done, they’ll go another 3-5 days, maybe a bit more, depending on how amber they start going, THC Bomb can go another week or so.



Got a shot of the Blue Pyramid showing the purples, nice colour on these towards the end 


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2015)

CMH flowering update... Day 49/7 weeks for the Blue Pyramids and they're done! Day 35/5 weeks for the Blue Dream's.

First full run with those 630/660nm reds for 10 minutes before the main lights come on, seems to have knocked about a week off the cycle, ran these for ~8 weeks last time and they look more mature at 7 weeks this run!. Not sure if it's the reds but they're staying in there, will be able to tell better if they knock some time off with the Blue Dream's as I've run those a few times. I'm picking up the BML 730nm bar today sometime before I take off and will install it this weekend. Interested to see if running the 630/660's 10 min. before lights on, the 730nm's for 10 minutes after light out, and 12.5 hrs. of CMH will finish them even faster, that could knock some of these strains down to as low as 6-7 weeks???

The Blue Dream's (front/bottom 1st pic) are just exploding with bud. Coverage seems to be holding great in this footprint, not seeing any significant drop in growth. All 4x plants seem to be still headed for ~4 zips each. ~3 weeks to go for "about a pound" 





The other 3x3 with the Blue Pyramids & THC Bomb is done. Just gave them some water last night and hoping to get back in town by Friday night to pull them. Busy week with work/travel and lots of other shit going on, the ladies are feeling neglected but looking just fine. A couple of the BP buds, more than ready, about 10% amber in there, should be heavy couch lock material this run which is fine, this is my night time or just get shit faced smoke.



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2015)

Outstanding as usual GroErr . 
I'm back in Mammoth this week, I'll make some turns for ya...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Outstanding as usual GroErr .
> I'm back in Mammoth this week, I'll make some turns for ya...View attachment 3396467


Thanks and cheers Bob, I envy you still having access to the hills. Snow's been gone for a few weeks here and I won't get back out until December again  Do enjoy the summers though, got the bike out last weekend and did a nice long cruise


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2015)

I enjoy mtn biking , not as much as skiing , but it keeps me busy until the snow falls, mammoth say it will close at the end of may, but lift op's say probably April 2.....snow going fast
I do get to concentrate on the grow better so it's all good


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I enjoy mtn biking , not as much as skiing , but it keeps me busy until the snow falls, mammoth say it will close at the end of may, but lift op's say probably April 2.....snow going fast
> I do get to concentrate on the grow better so it's all good


Mountain biking is fun but a lot of work! We have to get you setup with blumats or hempy with a drip system before next ski season. The ladies will appreciate it and feel less neglected


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've gotta say, blumats rock. 

I really need to get more


----------



## GroErr (Apr 21, 2015)

Quick camshot of the flower room. Busy at work and travelling, sucks for the garden #[email protected]% Got the 1x JTR x BB clone and 1x PPP x BB from seed in 7 gal pots in there. They were in the tent for 10 days @14/10 so they started stretching and pre-flowering. Should see buds in a few days on those. Just letting them stretch and I'll even out the canopy this weekend. That PPP x BB pheno is huge, hope it turns out to have some taste and punch, last few have been so-so, just pot, last go with this cross.

The Blue Dream's are doing well at the back, except the first one on the left had/has some form of root issue, one side of it started drying up quick, went within 24 hrs. Cut off any of that side so it's more like 2/3 the original size, huge yield hit  Will just try and keep it going and salvage what I can from it, figure out what went wrong when I pull it. The other 3 are doing awesome, no issues, colas are getting heavy and leaning.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2015)

I chopped the 2x 5gal Blue Pyramid's & 1x 5gal THC Bomb a few days ago at Day 52. Both were more than ready, rough haircut and chop. The Blue Pyramid smells awesome when it's drying. Nice hard chunks of blueberry hash  Looks like 2 - 2.5 zips or so per plant, not bad these aren't big producers like the Blue Dream or that JTR x BB pheno. These BP's don't produce a ton of bud, mainly popcorn at the bottom, but some nice buds up top and dense as shit. This BP and the Harlequin pheno I run produce smaller but rock hard buds. The THC Bomb pheno isn't bad either, nice smell to this one, just don't have room for it, has to be exceptional to stay in the line up so this is the last run for it.

Group:


Blue Pyramid:



THC Bomb:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2015)

Flower room shots. The Blue Dream's are at Day 45, should be done by next weekend, around 53-54 days typically under CMH. As of Sunday I'll be away until Thursday so depending on the GF to water them a bit once, told her not to touch the plants, just water them, I swear she can kill a plant by looking at it for too long, and one of them is already half dead with that root issue 

Group:


Blue Dream budz:



Hard to get a good pic of the two 7gal DIY crosses at the back, there's the camera and fan in the way so can't get them in a full shot, took a camshot of them instead. They're at Day 4 of 12/12 and the JTR x BB (bottom-center) is already showing buds! They were at 14/10 for 10 days to get them pre-stretched and pre-flowering while waiting for the CMH to be available though. That 14/10 thing before going 12/12 really doesn't slow them down, they'll likely finish in 7 weeks of 12/12.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2015)

Hello fellow RIU'rs, crazy couple of weeks, long hours, travelling, the girls are not likin it! But garden's still alive and some finishers are hung to dry. Some flowering updates.
Blue Dream's "about a pound" run was a fail, they'll pull some nice numbers but wont hit a pound. Lost probably 2/3's of that one I had a root problem with, the others looked good but probably won't pull more than 12-13 zips between the 4x 5 gal. Not the lights fault let's say 

Didn't have time to trim them so hung up the Blue Dream's old-school, leaves on. Trimmed and hung the smaller one about 4 days ago and the other 3, 2 days ago. Still a good pile of pot for 315w 
   

Some shots of the flower room before pulling the last 3x Blue Dream's: BD's were at Day 55 and the 2x DIY in the 7gal pots were Day 14 @12/12.



Closer look at the up-coming Blue Ripper clone in a 7gal. Huge plant, filled in nicely, lots of flowering sites. The other PPP x BB pheno sucks, huge plant but nowhere near the amount of bud sites, no significant smell. Will likely go straight to the hash bin unless it surprises me at the end. These 2x DIY's will likely finish in 7 weeks of 12/12 as they came in with 10 days @14/10, will be interesting to see the total finishing time but they're both pretty mature for 2 weeks @12/12.



The 2gal LED Tent PPP x BB pheno 2. Turned out alright for a 2gal plant, pretty well filled the tent. Lots of bud sites, but small bud. Just flowered it out because the tent was available. Threw some PPP x BB pollen at a couple of branches to see what comes out. This was Day 52, they'll get some more water tomorrow night and will pull it Monday/Tuesday. Looking like a couple of zips in there for the hash bin if it doesn't have anything special. Smelling not bad though, blueberry/sweeter smell than any previous phenos, funny because it's more sat-dom than any others, go figure.


Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

outstanding as usual GroErr


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Hope all is well bro, haven't had any updates for a couple weeks now. Prob just busy with work. Have a great weekend bro!


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> outstanding as usual GroErr


Cheers and thanks Bob, feeling like I've been neglecting them last few weeks but fortunately they pretty well grow themselves  Hope all's well and you're still getting the odd run in, we hit 90F this week her, no skiing/boarding for a few months!



giggles26 said:


> Hope all is well bro, haven't had any updates for a couple weeks now. Prob just busy with work. Have a great weekend bro!


Hey thanks Giggles, hope all's well on your end. Doing fine here, just busy as shit, got 2 new clients that'll keep 3 guys busy for a year, had to get them setup, travelling back & forth to the sites and 12-14 hr. days. Other than the logistics of flying in/out of the US, no complaints though, bills are paid for a while with these jobs


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2015)

The next couple of rounds and setting up a couple of outdoor plants.

The veg tent has a nice 5gal JTR (center) ready to flip, and an Ok Harlequin in 5gal (left). Think I'm going to run these two under the LEC but the 210w bulb to see what it can do with a couple of 5gal plants. The two on the right are Blue Ripper clones in 2gal that'll end up in 10gal fabrics outdoor, going to see how they do outdoor and will be looking for a 1/2 lb. each minimum from these 



Veg cabinet has some clones of all strains on the go, including a couple of Blueberry seedlings, hoping one is a male, both too early to tell but one's looking good.


Finally, some good news. Taking Sunday and Monday off with the GF, Niagara Falls, some nice meals, hit the casino and partying like rock stars for a couple of days to celebrate 5 years since my cancer diagnosis with a clean bill of health, fucking eh!


----------



## Javadog (May 9, 2015)

You manage and maintain a tight, fast finishing, schedule 
of serious dank Bro.

Skills.

JD


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You manage and maintain a tight, fast finishing, schedule
> of serious dank Bro.
> 
> Skills.
> ...


Hey thanks Javadog, love doing it, love the rewards, good incentive


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations! Fuck cancer!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (May 11, 2015)

I need to upgrade my internet..................................slooooooooooooooooowwwww upload in this thread........lol

congrats on your health .................be safe grower


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

Hell ya bro that's awesome! Fuck cancer! I beat my moms with cannabis!


----------



## GroErr (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's my motto, fuck cancer. Stay healthy, positive and lots of medibles, seems to be working out, no complaints here


----------



## Javadog (May 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Congratulations! Fuck cancer!


Good catch Mo. I was in my typical two-hours-off-work mode and
breezed right past this, most important, fact. 

Indeed ROCK *that* BITCH!


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2015)

Camshot of the 2x 7 gal plants at Day 24. That JTR x BB (bottom/front) is smelling and frosting up, lots of bud development, nice 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

Look at her put on the weight!


----------



## Foothills (May 15, 2015)

Looking Great !!


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at her put on the weight!


She's a plump one for sure, like'm plump 



Foothills said:


> Looking Great !!


Thanks Foothills, liking these 7 gal plants. Those 2 are taking up 36 x 46" under the 315w and bulking up nicely


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2015)

Update on vegging stuff...

The veg tent has primarily 2x 2gal Blue Ripper (JTR x BB) clones which are getting out of control. Would have up-potted and put them outside last weekend but the damn weather is not cooperating (looking like frost tonight!), likely put them out by Sunday/Monday depending on forecasts. These will end up in 10gal fabrics outdoor and should be monsters by end of September  A few fresh clones off these are sitting on the floor, just out of the cloner and waiting for space. I’m keeping several clones of this cross going in different locations to make sure there’s no chance of losing it, it is absolute fire!



The veg cabinet has a lot of stuff going on. Some more Blue Ripper clones, will run 2x of these next in 7 gal once I have the tent available. This cross is unreal, it clones super-easy (7-8 days), it’s PM resistant, smells and tastes incredible, and is so strong even some seasoned smokers with high tolerance have commented on what the hell I’m spiking this shit with, as always my response is THC  Would love to have it tested (can’t send it out to labs here), I’m betting it’s high 20’s for THC. Another one of these and one Blue Dream clone will go to my son for mothers. Some clones of the best phenos I have going (Blue Pyramid, Harlequin, Blue Dream, Blue Ripper, JTR) just holding until I can run them again. And 2x Blueberry seedlings, one which I’m hoping is a male, both should show sex in the next week or so as they’re about 4 -5 weeks from seed.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2015)

Update on the flower room...

I put 1x JTR and 1x Harlequin in 5 gal pots in, Day 8 for these. They’re only taking ~2x3’ so I’m running them under the 210w Elite Agro 3100k this round. They look tiny in comparison to the 7gal plants behind them. The JTR is a nice cut/clone, the Harlequin has been sickly all along and I may just pull it if it doesn’t perk up in the next week or so. I think this one and a couple of others (culled) came out of the cloner with some sort of root issue as they’re not performing well and troublesome through veg. Have a couple of clean clones so should be fine to keep the pheno going.

Then there are the 2x 7gal, 1x DIY PPP x BB and 1x DIY JTR x BB (Blue Ripper), these are at Day 30 but with 10 days @14/10. They started showing flowers within 3 days of 12/12 so I’m expecting these to take no more than 7 weeks @12/12, another 3 weeks or so. They look like that too, more like 5 weeks in than 4. Both are in decent shape and should do well, hoping that PPP x BB has more of a bite than previous phenos. The Blue Ripper is smelling f’n awesome, nothing but goodness in that one 



Separate shot of the Blue Ripper 7 gal and a couple of bud shots, remember these are 30 days @12/12.




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2015)

Looking really good in there.

Carry on! :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Looking really good in there.
> 
> Carry on! :0)
> 
> JD


Cheers Javadog, trying to find a groove for watering those 7gal pots but they seem to be happy enough


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2015)

Ok so the Blue Dream "about a pound" run (4x 5gal in ~3.5 x 3.5') is dried and trimmed. From a weight perspective it was a fail, but I pretty well lost a whole plant (1.2 ounces from what was left of it). That one got root rot for some reason and lost about 2/3 of it. Damn shame because the other 3 plants averaged right around a qp each! I would have hit that elusive pound if it weren't for that one #$%! Total weight was 376.4g/13.44 oz dried. As always I count everything as I'm generous with the popcorn bin and use it all for something, going to have a ton of hash/edibles from this run 

Short of the one plant screw up, pretty happy with the results from one LEC, tough to match this tech/output using this style of growing.

The numbers:
Popcorn/sugar-trim: 46 + 51.9 = 97.9g/3.50 oz.
Buds: 82.8 + 87.1 + 86 + 22.6 = 278.5g/9.95 oz. (weighing container fills up around 80-90g, thereby multiple weights)
Total: 376.4g/13.44 oz.
1.19 gpw on the 315w bulb

Nice couple of bins of bud & popcorn from 315w, the GF was pissed that I used her extra large roasting pan but it was the only thing I could find to fit all that BD bud 
      

Cheers 

Edit: That first pic has my finger hash jar in front of the bud pan, filling up nicely


----------



## GroErr (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi all, hope all’s well with everyone. Quick update, been acting like Jimmy Hoffa lately but gotta pay attention to some offline stuff for a while. Keeping the garden going though, summer wattage, running only 1x 315w and 1x 210w in the second LEC/CMH fixture through the summer.

Just put these babies into flowering last night, straight from 18/6 to 12/12. 2x 7gal Blue Ripper’s, trained and ready to flower. Pics just before putting them into the flower room
 

Flower room is full again. 1st shot shows the 5gal JTR and Harlequin under the 210w bulb, Day 27. Behind them are the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper’s at Day 0 last night. Last shot is a bird’s eye view from the monitoring Camera, good perspective of the room from that angle/zoom level.




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2015)

Your facilities are immaculate.

Being able to walk around my grow would be amazing.

Thanks for sharing,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

I love your surveillance pics!


My outdoor smorgasbord:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Your facilities are immaculate.
> 
> Being able to walk around my grow would be amazing.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Javadog, hoping those 2x 7gal will make it tight in a couple of weeks but it is nice to have some space to work, cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love your surveillance pics!
> 
> 
> My outdoor smorgasbord:
> ...


Cheers Mo, like that view, lately I've been seeing more of that than from inside the room but it's nice to be able to keep an eye on them when I'm away.

Nice outdoor, always envious of your outdoor space! Have a couple of (10gal Blue Ripper's) plants outdoor now, hopefully this season will be more kind than last year up this way. Very limited up here for outdoor but always enjoy that outdoor smoke. Will post some updates on those through the summer, looking for at least 1lb from those 2


----------



## nvhak49 (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome grows as always Groerr props.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Awesome grows as always Groerr props.


Thanks and cheers nvhak49, these 2x 7gal DIY crosses are looking awesome, just starting to stretch out, they're going to explode in the next week


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

The one in the back is looking chunky!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The one in the back is looking chunky!


Cheers Mo, that chunky one is the Jack The Ripper, it was the mother of the 2x 7 gal Blue Ripper's (JTR x Blueberry) in front. It created a monster with all of the best traits from JTR + great production


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2015)

Thought I'd do something useful on a cool, rainy Sunday. Most of this will go to 80mg caps.
Have another 5 bins to run if it keeps raining


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2015)

Is that dry sift?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yep that's from his screens, think it's the 100u. Wanna know how I know this? Cause I'm smart lol.

Looks great groerr!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep that's from his screens, think it's the 100u. Wanna know how I know this? Cause I'm smart lol.
> 
> Looks great groerr!


Lol, right on, I do use the 100u's. Last round of caps was insanely potent so cutting this next batch in half. Taking a full 160g cap gets you stoned for 16-20 hours, you wake up stoned and stay that way for a few hours - lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Lol, right on, I do use the 100u's. Last round of caps was insanely potent so cutting this next batch in half. Taking a full 160g cap gets you stoned for 16-20 hours, you wake up stoned and stay that way for a few hours - lol.


Haha I've got a good memory huh! I remember your last dry sift run! 

I've got some 320 caps  but I'm a bigger dude


----------



## oragrow (Jun 14, 2015)

@GroErr , f' Outstanding room, plants and buds.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2015)

oragrow said:


> @GroErr , f' Outstanding room, plants and buds.


Hey thanks @oragrow, love this hobby, nice rewards, cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2015)

Update from the flower room, Day 34 for the 2x 5gal under the 210w, Day 7 for the 2x 7gal under the 315w.

This round I have the BML 730nm for 10 minutes at lights out, the 630/660nm for 10 minutes before lights on. You can see the 730nm bar on the left wall, it's angled towards the canopy, centered on the 3x6 grow area. We'll see if the combo knocks any more time off.



Camshot angle. You can see the difference a few days make at this stage. The 7gal colas are starting to form and stretching towards the light..


The JTR in 5gal is frosting up well for 5 weeks, 18-20 days left for these 5gal...


Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 15, 2015)

What's your light schedule with the 730nm addition?

Be safe grower


----------



## GroErr (Jun 15, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> What's your light schedule with the 730nm addition?
> 
> Be safe grower


Hey psuagro, just doing the 12/12 with 10 minutes on each end this one. Planning to take it to 12.5 + 10 min on each end next round, same strain/clone. The extra time makes sense when they're supposed to "wake up" and "sleep" faster. They should be more efficient at utilizing the extra light. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, the 10gal outdoor Blue Ripper's have settled into their pots and are ready to start training. They've literally doubled in the last week, they've been out for 20 days but looked like little clones in those 10gal pots when I first put them out. I'd say they've acclimated  Should be interesting to see how they do outdoor, the JTR mother/BB father, and the cross/seeds were all indoor so this is the first generation outdoor.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2015)

The flower room is filling in nicely, Day 41 for the 2x 5gal (JTR and Harlequin), Day 14 for the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's.

The 2x 7gal under the 315w continue to stretch and spread out, the canopies for both runs are about the same height now. These 7gal's are now taking 34" x 44" x 34" H or ~3 x 3.5' which works well with the 315's. They'll spread out a bit more and gain a couple of inches but they're in budding mode now so not much more. Buds are filling in nicely and even some frost showing up 

The JTR and Harlequin have about 10-12 days left and should just fatten up and tighten from now until they finish. JTR is getting nice and fat, putting on weight, colas are leaning, lots of frost. Every time I run this one I cut more clones to make sure I keep it going, she's a beaut.

Some group shots, plus a top-view of the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's:




A nice frosty JTR bud at Day 41, and a small but already frosty Blue Ripper bud at Day 14:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 28, 2015)

Day 48 for the 2x 5gal, Day 21 for the 2x 7gal.

Last week for the Harlequin and JTR in 5gal fabrics. Both are getting mature, the Harlequin is pretty well done, will let it go a few more days. JTR will go towards end of the week, nice and frosty but can mature a bit more.

The 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's continue to fill in with bud. Both are pretty well done stretching and into building bud. Both are healthy and looking great for 3 weeks in. Tons of bud/colas reaching for the light 

Group shots:




JTR:


Harlequin:


Blue Ripper:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2015)

The next round, replacing the 2x 5gal by next weekend. Will be putting the 315w bulb back in for this one. Was going to run just the 1x 7gal under 210w but had a couple of Blue Dream clones come up fast. Will run1x Blue Ripper 7gal and 2x Blue Dream 3gal. They should fill 3x3' once they've stretched.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2015)

Some Canada Day Blue Dream 100u dry sift. Ran 5 oz. of Blue Dream trim/popcorn, nice return again. This BD and JTR seem to be consistently higher yields than any other strains I run. Going to segregate the Blue Ripper popcorn/trim, it should return around this rate 

 
  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice mountain of yum!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice mountain of yum!


Cheers Mo, I like those little piles, damn, almost 1/2 an ounce  I like running it this way, you can smoke/vape it as-is, press it into hash, hot press and dab it, and my favourite, making caps with it. Running some caps tonight, some 90mg nice stone for the night and a good sleep, and some 45mg sleeping pills


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

I need to go take a vape hit right now!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2015)

Last shot of the 2x 5gal at the back. Pulling them tonight at Day 55, they're done. Replacing the 210w bulb with the 315w and putting in 1x 7gal Blue Ripper, and 2x 3gal Blue Dream's. The 7gal Blue Ripper's are at Day 28 and have become monsters, chasing a bit of an N def but nothing major, overall both plants are healthy and filling with bud. The one in the center is developing a couple of huge colas 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey, Catching up. This round is really looking great. The JTR really is faaat!

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Hey, Catching up. This round is really looking great. The JTR really is faaat!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD


Hey thanks JD, I was kind of blah about that JTR because it looks like a runt now compared to these 2 Blue Ripper in the 7gal's but when I pulled it out last night I was like hey, that's a 3+ oz. plant! Never expect much out of the Harlequin but it's damn fine smoke, probably 2 - 2.5 zips but fire


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

Some pics from the cycle change last night, some fine looking green in there 

The group with Harlequin at the front/bottom, JTR behind it, and the 2x 7gal's at the back.


Stood on a small stool and got a good overhead shot of the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's, massive plants and super-dense with buds/colas, they're now taking up 35" x 46", or almost 3x4' and still looking like good coverage around the edges. Second shot shows how dense the buds build on these. 3rd shot shows some nice frost building @day 28. If I can keep these healthy for another 25-28 days, this round will pull more any other 315w rounds so far. This pheno is f'n amazing, have 3 more seedlings coming up to find that elusive male and F2 this shit 




Some shots of the Harlequin & JTR buds just before a haircut and chop, JTR is second and easy to differentiate by the amount of frost 





Finally, the new round settling in, the 7gal at the bottom is about the same size as the 7gal Blue Ripper's behind it when I brought them into this round, gives you a good idea how much these stretch/fill-in. The 2x 3gal Blue Dream's are much smaller but they stretch quite a bit and should do alright for 3gal's.


Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Seems like every time I come in this thread you're harvesting something! 

Looking good bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 7, 2015)

this is GREAT advice 


GroErr said:


> Lol, right on, I do use the 100u's. Last round of caps was insanely potent so cutting this next batch in half. Taking a full 160g cap gets you stoned for 16-20 hours, you wake up stoned and stay that way for a few hours - lol.


i am finding the 125mg to be a little too much for a 175lbs adult . cant be waking up with fuzzy brain and kids. lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this is GREAT advice
> 
> 
> i am finding the 125mg to be a little too much for a 175lbs adult . cant be waking up with fuzzy brain and kids. lol.


I wish 125mg would work for me! At 240 it takes me at least a 240 to feel anything, sometimes even a 320 depending on the pain I'm in. I find 180 is perfect for the wife tho....


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 7, 2015)

Even on my POS phone they look fantastic...........bravo 

Have you changed the bulb(s) on your LECs since purchase?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Seems like every time I come in this thread you're harvesting something!
> 
> Looking good bro! Keep up the good work!


Cheers giggles, I wish it were more often, down to about 4 week cycles, but in between there's always something to do like sift, caps, breeding  Trying a few seeds for a male JTR x BB again right now, hoping for at least one male!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this is GREAT advice
> 
> 
> i am finding the 125mg to be a little too much for a 175lbs adult . cant be waking up with fuzzy brain and kids. lol.


I've found it depends on the original material. The strongest to-date have been those 160mg I referred to which were a mix of JTR + Blue Dream sift for the starting material. I'm 220/6'4' and at 160mg those were ridiculous, I was cutting them in half which was a good stone for a few hours and down for a good sleep. However, I just ran a batch of 100mg and 50mg, from mixed "Ok" material and they're much less of a punch. The 100mg get you stoned for the night but not crazy, good body stone for a few hours + a good sleep, very mild head buzz for a couple of hours. The 50's are for my GF when she needs a good sleep, she doesn't like feeling "stoned" and they worked well for her. Going forward I'm going to track the punch for different strains, then adjust the dosage accordingly by batch/strain as it seems to make a big difference. Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Even on my POS phone they look fantastic...........bravo
> 
> Have you changed the bulb(s) on your LECs since purchase?


Hey @psuagro, thanks, those 2 big one's are looking killer  No bulb changes, planning on changing them every 2 years unless I notice any significant drop in output, haven't seen any reason to change them out yet. I did swap out the 315w for 210w last round to use over 2x 5gal as I thought the 315w was overkill. The 210w did just fine covering the ~2x2' footprint. Back to 2x 315w bulbs as the new batch should stretch into ~ 3x3'.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2015)

Camshot of the flower room, Day 31 for the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's. Both are looking healthy and continue to fill in thick with bud 

You can start to see the new round at the back, Day 3 and starting to stretch already. These Blue Ripper and HSO Blue Dream strains stretch and grow much the same, 50% or so stretch and lots of bud sites.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2015)

Update on the 2x 10gal Blue Ripper's outdoor. Day 39 outdoor, 4 weeks or so before they start pre-flowering, they seem to be liking the sun  Should end up massive once they stretch. I can see already that I'll need to add some bamboo poles to support the 4ft colas  For perspective, I put a Coors Light can between the 2 pots...


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Look at all of that new growth! They are exploding!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of that new growth! They are exploding!


A li'l sun this past week and they doubled-up! The scary part is they have 4 weeks or so of veg left before they start pre-flowering/stretch  I may need bigger pots... lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2015)

Flower room at Day 35 for the 2x 7gal, Day 7 for the other. The 7gal's continue to build bud and fatten the colas, should be a nice haul from these. The newer one's are still stretching, they should even up the canopy in this next week.

Group:



Blue Ripper @day 35:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2015)

Camshots at Day 39/Day 10. Lights-on last night and lights-off (IR shot) this morning. As you can see from the IR shot, colas are stacked and fattening up. Although they're just coming up to week 6, they look more like week 7 in maturity, some of the colas are starting to lean and had to tie some back to the trellises. Hairs have started turning brown already and buds are already feeling tight/dense which tells me the light coverage is good, even at almost 3x4' footprint. The 2x 3gal Blue Dream and 1x 7gal Blue Ripper at the back have caught up in height to the first batch. One of the Blue Dream's stretched quite a bit so I bent 3 of the colas down, they'll bounce back up in the next few days and even up the canopy. Those already have flowers popping through, they started showing up at Day 8. Not seeing any downside to having the 630/660 reds before lights on and 730nm after lights out, only thing I've observed is they're maturing fast and a little more stretch than usual, particularly the Blue Dream's.



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks good GroErr.
I'm always jealous of how clean & well thought out your grows are.
nice work as always.

Bob


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks good GroErr.
> I'm always jealous of how clean & well thought out your grows are.
> nice work as always.
> 
> Bob


Thanks and cheers Bob, sounds like you're feeling better and getting your grow back on track, keep it up!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and cheers Bob, sounds like you're feeling better and getting your grow back on track, keep it up!


Yea, i was felling better untl i wasn't.
Had a small relapse (posted about it on my thread) I was actually thinking in the ER "here goes another grow f'ed up" lol
I'm at my x's recovering a bit, but I'm not gonna let this grow suffer this time, gotta go home and take care of um, may have to fight my daughter and X for my keys though.

Peace, bob


----------



## bf80255 (Jul 17, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Camshots at Day 39/Day 10. Lights-on last night and lights-off (IR shot) this morning. As you can see from the IR shot, colas are stacked and fattening up. Although they're just coming up to week 6, they look more like week 7 in maturity, some of the colas are starting to lean and had to tie some back to the trellises. Hairs have started turning brown already and buds are already feeling tight/dense which tells me the light coverage is good, even at almost 3x4' footprint. The 2x 3gal Blue Dream and 1x 7gal Blue Ripper at the back have caught up in height to the first batch. One of the Blue Dream's stretched quite a bit so I bent 3 of the colas down, they'll bounce back up in the next few days and even up the canopy. Those already have flowers popping through, they started showing up at Day 8. Not seeing any downside to having the 630/660 reds before lights on and 730nm after lights out, only thing I've observed is they're maturing fast and a little more stretch than usual, particularly the Blue Dream's.
> View attachment 3461176
> View attachment 3461162
> 
> Cheers


how does your camera have an IR function??


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, i was felling better untl i wasn't.
> Had a small relapse (posted about it on my thread) I was actually thinking in the ER "here goes another grow f'ed up" lol
> I'm at my x's recovering a bit, but I'm not gonna let this grow suffer this time, gotta go home and take care of um, may have to fight my daughter and X for my keys though.
> 
> Peace, bob


Yeah, damn saw that in your thread earlier, hope it's just a blip on the way to recovery. Stay healthy, spend more time in the garden, good therapy


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> how does your camera have an IR function??


It's a Foscam, it can take video, stills and has the IR function built-in. It has about 20 very small IR LED's around the lens to take "night" pics. Those pics/video feed are great for highlighting bud development.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2015)

Update on the 2x 10gal DIY JTR x Blueberry outdoor gals @day 49/7weeks, coming along just fine. They enjoyed a few days of sun this week and filled in nicely. FIM'd all the tops last weekend, they've recovered and generated a bunch of split tops. Last bit of super-cropping yesterday to even them up a bit before the stretch. They should go another 2 weeks before pre-flower and stretch. Indoor these stretch in the 50% range, if that holds I'll have a couple of nice monsters on hand for potted outdoors' 

Beer can between the pots and my guard cat passing by in the right-bottom corner for perspective. She's laying in the shade between the 2 pots during the day, taking advantage of the shade 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

So green!!!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So green!!!


Cheers Mo, they've adjusted well to outdoor, seems I hit the jackpot with this cross  10 weeks to go!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2015)

Happy in the Sun Plants. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Happy in the Sun Plants. :0)


Nothing like some good old sun, back to the basics, gotta love it


----------



## GroErr (Jul 20, 2015)

Update on flowering, Day 42 for the 2x 7gal, Day 14 for the newer batch. Both have taken off this past week. The one's at day 42 seem more like 7 weeks. I can't see them going another 2 weeks, too mature already. Some bud pics below, not much clear, brown/redish hairs. Buds are fattening up and getting tighter, looking like a good haul off these 2. The newer batch stretched pretty well even and buds are setting. Those 2x 3gal Blue Dream''s are looking alright for smaller plants, the Blue Ripper 7gal is spreading out and stacking buds, looking good so far.

Group shots:





Couple of Day 42 buds, looking ripe:



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2015)

Yummy!

Those babies have really filled in. 

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jul 21, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Those babies have really filled in.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, loving this pheno, likes super cropping and FIM, just fills with colas


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2015)

Pulled the 1st 7gal plant at Day 49, it was more than ready and stopped drinking. This is the smaller one, although it looks ok, buds are not as dense as previous runs so overall weight will suffer. Pulled the second plant last night at Day 53, again more than ready, lots of bud, but not as dense as previous runs. So the 660nm before lights on and 730nm after lights out knocked off a week. But while they matured quickly, they almost matured too fast. This next round they're running at 12.5/11.5, with 10 minutes of 630/660nm before lights-on, and 10 minutes of 730nm throughout the cycle, that's a total of 50 minutes more light per 24 hr. cycle. I think is needed to make up for the faster maturity rates with the trigger lights before/after the main lights. Will have to wait and see if this extra time makes up for faster finish times and produces my expected density/weight for this pheno. I have 2 more of the same strain, in 7gal going in tonight or tomorrow. Looking like lower weight than I had expected but no loss in frost 

For size perspective, the door is 32" wide and the door knob is 37" from the floor:



Cheers


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 31, 2015)

GroErr - thanks for tracking the effects of running the red trigger lights. It is really interesting to see how your results changed for time and weight.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like my Ghost Train Haze! I put the clone out in late May and the thing went into flower hard! Luckily it got hit with the Paki Punch male so I am looking forward to collecting the seeds today.

Other early flowering clones were Cherry Pie, Pre 98 Bubba, and Maku Thick reveg. They all got the same Paki pollen.

Here is the male in the middle of the garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 31, 2015)

i like your green brick fence mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks! It matched the grass color when we painted it. 

I just threw the samples down on the grass and picked the closest match. It has lightened considerably since it was first applied.

It really made the yard feel like a park!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> GroErr - thanks for tracking the effects of running the red trigger lights. It is really interesting to see how your results changed for time and weight.


Cheers @hayrolld, nothing conclusive, this is only one strain but I do have a baseline at 56 days before the 730nm trigger lights, running clones of the same plant again. Only variable in this next run is the main lights running 1/2 an hour longer.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks like my Ghost Train Haze! I put the clone out in late May and the thing went into flower hard! Luckily it got hit with the Paki Punch male so I am looking forward to collecting the seeds today.
> 
> Other early flowering clones were Cherry Pie, Pre 98 Bubba, and Maku Thick reveg. They all got the same Paki pollen.
> 
> ...


Always enjoy your garden pics Mo, and the almost daily seed pulls, you must have an incredible seed stash!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks! I am glad you enjoy it as much as I do!

I need to start testing them and find a winner pheno.

These are mostly stray seeds from the last crop:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice "strays"  The pheno hunting through your own crosses is half the fun


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I wish I had a helper and a place I could grow hundreds of seedlings!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's the new batch, Day 0 for 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's like the one's I just pulled, At the back are the existing 2x 3gal Blue Dream and 1x 7gal Blue Ripper at Day 26. The main lights are now running 12.5/11.5, 630/660nm LED's running for 10 min before lights-on, 730nm LED's for 10 min after lights-out. So just shy of 13 hours total light. The change of the light schedule mid-flower for the Day 26 batch could affect those a bit but not too concerned there. I'll be observing these new 2x 7gal this round to see what the effect is compared to the last one's running a full round with an extra 1/2 hour of light.

Group and new batch:



Blue Dream buds @day 26:



Blue Ripper buds @day 26:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Are you pushing the PK limits on the Blue Dream? It can really take a high dose and it will reward you with tons of frost!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

Not pushing it in total ppm but do adjust for strains, don't go beyond 600 ppm, in this mix I found this to be a good balance, anything higher and they burn. All other factors being equal/stable they produce well and good density at this level. It's medium dependent though, if I were running a cold mix like straight-up Pro-Mix I'd probably go higher. I do find the BD's don't need as much N where the Blue Ripper's tend to get N defs if I don't crank it up a bit. I'm having to mix the feeds separately for these 2 strains to keep them happy. I go feed-feed-water from about 3 weeks on until the last week or so where they get just water.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

What nutes do you like?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What nutes do you like?


I still use the AN Grow/Micro for veg and Bloom/Micro for flowering. Typically every other watering 400-500 ppm through veg after 3 weeks or so, once they establish a decent root system. 50/50 Grow/Bloom through the stretch and then Bloom to the last week or so. That's in a 50% triple mix/50% pro-mix medium. I adjust the grow/bloom/micro mix based on the analysis on the bottle depending on what they need, but not the total ppm. Don't use a lot of it and it does what I need so haven't really had a reason to move away from AN. My baseline with this feed/watering schedule is ~ 1 oz./gallon of medium with the CMH in 5/7gal for the Blue Dream and Blue Ripper (other strains are lower yield). Anything less than that density with these 2 strains I'm attributing to recent light/cycle changes, all else being equal.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice! Good to know. I have had great results with AN products too. I love the micro and this is the first time I have used the Micro/Grow/Bloom mix.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! Good to know. I have had great results with AN products too. I love the micro and this is the first time I have used the Micro/Grow/Bloom mix.


All AN drama aside, their basic A/B stuff works just fine. I worked out my nute costs a while back at about $0.06 - $0.09 per gram depending on yield/strain. At that price I have a lot of other things I can focus on vs. cost of nutes. I haven't used any of their (or anyone's) booster/additives. Not necessary imo.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw Big Mike at the cup and told him to ignore the haters. He is a gregarious eastern European. In the '70s he would have been a "Wild and Crazy Guy." Some people equate that with stupid. I would like to see them go to Serbia and learn the language and start a successful company. When my 

Aunt remarried I got Uncle Frank from Czechoslovakia. He is an amazing man and also very backward when it comes to modern life. He lived in a cabin in the woods there and he just isn't a city person. He makes some killer brandy 

Anywhoo - my point is - I picked up some Bud Candy as a free giveaway at the AN booth and I am trying it on a few of these girls. I still think that MOAB from Mad Farmer and molasses are my best combo for pushing flower output.

blah blah blah,
Mo


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thought I'd do something useful on a cool, rainy Sunday. Most of this will go to 80mg caps.
> Have another 5 bins to run if it keeps raining
> View attachment 3440160 View attachment 3440161 View attachment 3440162 View attachment 3440163 View attachment 3440164


I made caps too. I only take 2 at a time and it's a mild relatively speaking. I might try and take 4 to feel the effects. How many Canna-caps do you take at a time? The decarb method I used was vacuum sealing the grinded herb and boiling @ 200 degrees for 1 hr 40 mins. I think it is 100% decarboxylated.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Some Canada Day Blue Dream 100u dry sift. Ran 5 oz. of Blue Dream trim/popcorn, nice return again. This BD and JTR seem to be consistently higher yields than any other strains I run. Going to segregate the Blue Ripper popcorn/trim, it should return around this rate
> 
> View attachment 3452053 View attachment 3452055
> View attachment 3452056 View attachment 3452057 View attachment 3452059
> ...


I still have yet to use my dry sift screens. I might be too scared to find out my resin production is not as glorious as I'd like to believe. In any case, one hit of any of my bud gets me super baked so I guess that is what counts the most. I will be dry sifting most of this next round, using the rosin heat press, and the buds will be either medibles or go into the bubble bags. The so-cal temps are mild this year so the hydroponic plants are not seeing much deficiencies. Happy growing and cheers @GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Aug 5, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> I still have yet to use my dry sift screens. I might be too scared to find out my resin production is not as glorious as I'd like to believe. In any case, one hit of any of my bud gets me super baked so I guess that is what counts the most. I will be dry sifting most of this next round, using the rosin heat press, and the buds will be either medibles or go into the bubble bags. The so-cal temps are mild this year so the hydroponic plants are not seeing much deficiencies. Happy growing and cheers @GroErr


Your yield usually follows how high you get so you should get pretty decent yield from that one  Saw you had ordered that heat press, nice. Will keep an eye on what you think, they look slick. Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2015)

Update on my search for some Blue Ripper pollen. I've popped a few seeds of the JTR x Blueberry cross to see if I can get a decent male to cross with the female killer pheno. Pic 1 shows 3 of the seedlings that have made the cut (threw down 5 seeds, 4 popped, one was too weak to continue). They were transplanted a couple of days ago into 1gal fabric pots, they'll flower out in the LED tent in about 10 days, whether they show sex by then or not. The best is the bottom-left in the first pic and it's a bit early but sure looking like some claw-like male features right now. The top-left is a Blueberry seedling that's sure looking like a male but not the greatest specimen, not sure if I'd even chuck any of it's pollen if it's a male.



In the same cabinet, some clones, 3x Blue Ripper, 1x JTR, and 1x Blueberry (seed which will flower with the other potential males). Have a couple of more Blue Ripper clones in the veg tent in 2gal's before they go into 7gal 3 weeks before flowering.


Flower Room at Day 32/Day 6. New batch of 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's is stretching into place, starting to pop small flowers at Day 6. Batch at Day 32 is looking good and maturing quick. These could get affected as I changed the light schedule (to 12.5/11.5) about 1/2 way through flowering but they're not looking bad at all right now.

Group:


Blue Dream bud:


Blue Ripper bud:


Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 7, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Update on my search for some Blue Ripper pollen. I've popped a few seeds of the JTR x Blueberry cross to see if I can get a decent male to cross with the female killer pheno. Pic 1 shows 3 of the seedlings that have made the cut (threw down 5 seeds, 4 popped, one was too weak to continue). They were transplanted a couple of days ago into 1gal fabric pots, they'll flower out in the LED tent in about 10 days, whether they show sex by then or not. The best is the bottom-left in the first pic and it's a bit early but sure looking like some claw-like male features right now. The top-left is a Blueberry seedling that's sure looking like a male but not the greatest specimen, not sure if I'd even chuck any of it's pollen if it's a male.
> View attachment 3474732
> View attachment 3474733
> 
> ...


Really cool man, I hope to hell you can find a male to match your special lady and make some magic happen


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> Really cool man, I hope to hell you can find a male to match your special lady and make some magic happen


Cheers @bf80255, it would be awesome, that fem is a 1 in 100 pheno. Want to try and preserve those traits! Cloning everything before flowering in case I get a good one so I'm letting them go another week or so.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all, been a busy summer, haven't had much time for updates. Been also fighting pythium, had it on pretty well all my clones. Source is likely the cloner, no slime or anything but noticed slower growth and just crappy clones in general. Did a major cleaning, put all of them on an H2O2 diet @150 ppm, seems to have cleared it up so far. Will try and get some pics of the indoor garden later.

Outdoor Blue Ripper's are looking healthy, budding for about 2 weeks. Should finish by end of Sept. no problem, nice 

Shot of the 2x 10gal fabrics with a beer can for perspective, then a close-up of the main stalk of the one on the left...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2015)

8 days later these 10gal outdoor's are forming some nice colas, about 3 weeks into flowering now. 5-6 weeks before first frost so they should finish well before. Buds are already showing some early frost. Overall I'm pretty happy so far with how these are behaving outdoor, first generation outdoor and they haven't given me any major issues. Their colouring is good for this far in, no signs of defs or fading, should be a good haul 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2015)

Update on the indoor garden. Been a few weeks of recouping from a case of pythium that looks like started in the cloner. Hit pretty well all my clones and I've been focused on saving what I can. Good news is it looks like I was able to recover everything, still working on trying to save my Blue Pyramid pheno, that would suck as it's my only indica, but another week and it looks like I may have a clean clone. That one sold me on the H2O2 treatments, I had pretty well written it off and even started a couple more seeds to replace it. Now it looks like I may be able to get a couple of clones off it and all new growth has good colouring.

Weird thing with this one is I didn't see any signs on the roots in the cloner, all were white and healthy looking, no slime. But I noticed the last 2 rounds in flowering, they'd get to about 4-5 weeks and dry out/fade quick from there. Then I noticed a couple of my clones were slow in veg/growth. By the time I'd determined what it was, almost all had something going on, even the clones were looking like shit right away, drying leaves from the bottom up.

Did a major clean up in all the rooms, bleached the cloner and put whatever I had going plus clones on 150 ppm food grade H2O2 cut to 3% solution. Looks like I may have saved the current flowering run (2x 7gal Blue Ripper's), they were about 2 weeks in when I started giving them the H2O2 when feeding them. They'll suffer in yield but looks like I'll still get ~75% and they look much better.

Here's the current clones in the veg cabinet. There's some JTR, Blue Dream, Harlequin, Blue Ripper, and Blue Pyramid. Only questionable one is the Blue Pyramid (center one on the right in 1gal) which was almost dead before the H2O2 treatments. One clone in the cloner is looking good and starting to get bumps on it, fingers crossed.


Fired up the LED tent which had been off for a while. Flipped the 3x F1 Blue Ripper cross seedlings to 12/12 after cloning them last night. Really hoping for at least one male, pheno 1 smells and looks great. The other two aren't bad looking but don't have the smell profile that P1 has. I'll leave any males in the tent and move any fems to the main flower room beside a couple of 5gal I just put in last night.


Flower room has the 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's at Day 29, somewhat recovered from pythium after 2 weeks of treatments. A little thin for this pheno as I cut away a lot of the center to deal with the pythium, but should produce a few zips regardless. Buds are looking decent for 4 weeks and better than the last batch at this point. In front of them are 2x 5gal Blue Ripper's at Day 0 which had almost stopped growing a couple of weeks ago but came back quick once I treated them. I cut 3 clones straight into soil before flowering and can still cut more if needed later. Running the 2x 5gal under the 210w bulb as the footprint will end up around 2x3', depending on how many fems come out of the LED tent, I may bump it back up to the 315w later. The group and a couple of buds at Day 29 showing some frost.




Finally, took a break from cleaning and up-potting yesterday to run the first batch of dry sift from that Blue Ripper pheno I've been running. I knew this one would yield high as it produces a bunch of frost, it yielded 9.8g of 100u sift from 80g of starting material, or 12%! Three hits from a pipe of this shit and I was stoned for 2 1/2 hours, the caps should be awesome 

  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

I think your poor yields are still 10 times better than my good yields!

The sift is making me drool!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think your poor yields are still 10 times better than my good yields!
> 
> The sift is making me drool!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo  Takes 2.5g of sift to make 22x 100mg caps, these should be an awesome combo of body and head stone


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2015)

Well it looks like I finally got one of these elusive Blue Ripper males. Pheno 3 of the three in the tent is showing some balls! The other two are looking like fems a few days in. Will move them into the flower room this weekend and grow out some pollen in the tent 


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Update on vegging/clones. Looks like they've all recovered from that bout of pythium. The last one I have to clone in a week or so once it recovers/grows a bit more is the Blue Pyramid (BP), although it's gotten its colouring back, new growth is looking good and the fact its growing at all gives me some confidence I can recover it. Once I get a clean clone I'll grow it out to the point of cutting some more clones and should be good to go. JTR's are looking great, normal growth speed and good colouring. 2x Blue Dream (BD MC - taken 2 weeks into flowering, so re-vegging right now) clones are also looking good, will grow those out to the point I can clone them and it'll be back in business. The Blue Ripper (BR) clones are also looking great, they've started normal growth and gotten their normal colouring back. 2x Harlequin clones are also looking good and growing at normal pace again. I threw down a couple of Blue Pyramid seeds just in case, looks like at least one of them should pop through. Lastly 3x soil clones of the Blue Ripper along the left side, took those just before flipping the healthy 5gal BR's in the flower room (plus took 3 more into the cloner @5 days into 12/12). Looks like 2 of them should root, one's looking a little droopy but not terrible. Since I have that male BR in the LED Tent, one of the three 1gal BR's in veg will end up in the tent for some pollen chucking to grab some seeds from fresh BR pollen in 30 days or so 

So, my advice if you find you have pythium is not all's lost, even if it's wide spread like my case was. Get some 35% food grade H2O2, cut it to 3% with some form of filtered water. Feed it to them @150 ppm whenever you're feeding (I Feed-Water-Feed-Water through early veg). imo, giving it to them when feeding is key and "flushing" them with plain water between feeds (no H2O2 when watering-only). Reason I say that is when you give them H2O2, it basically kills any nasty's but also kills any beneficials so you need the nutes in there to allow for it. In a soil-only grow (my medium is 50% Pro-Mix/50% Triple Mix) you'd likely have to feed them as introducing H2O2 will basically kill any beneficials in your soil mix, which of course is what will also kill the pythium...

Pic of the veg cabinet identifying the strains:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Last look at the LED Tent before I move the 2x Fems into the flower room. I was stoned when I took the last pics and mixed them up so went in there last night (straight!) and did a triple check.

P2 is the male, P1 (nice smell profile on this one!) & P3 are fems. P1/P3 will go into the main flower room tonight on stilts and flower out beside the 2x 5gal BR's in there. P2 will remain in the LED Tent and 30 days or so I should have a nice bunch of pollen. It's a vigorous seedling, indica-leaning pheno, light on the smell profile but will see what comes out. All 3 of these seedlings have the trait I've seen on almost all of these BR seeds, they have 9 point leaves on the main top. The P1 pheno has 11 point if you count two little nubs at the base of the leaves. I have rooted clones of al 3, pretty sure that P1 could be another keeper fem 

The group:


P1 (fem):


P2 (male):



P3 (fem):


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Some shots of the flower room while I was getting pics last night. Day 35 for the 2x 7gal and Day 6 for the 2x 5gal. All are looking healthy, some slight discolouration on the larger fans at Day 35 but bud sites are fattening up nicely.

Group:



Some Day 35 Blue Ripper bud porn, nice frost coming in:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Day 98, approx. 4 weeks into flowering for the 2x 10gal Outdoor Blue Ripper's. They are liking this summer's weather, tons of sun and heat (we've been in the high 80's this week which is unusual here). Both are just packed with bud and still looking strong. Another 4 weeks max and a nice haul coming up 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Dropped 5 of these into a water cup today. After almost giving up on this cross (PPP x Blueberry) I had a nice fem pheno going when I happened to get a male I was growing in a party cup so I chucked some pollen on a couple of branches. The mother finished with some very nice traits, sat-dom/small leaf pheno, fire with tons of frost, produced 59g from a 2gal pot, gold coloured buds and a minty flavour. Let's see what's in this box of chocolates 


Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Sep 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Dropped 5 of these into a water cup today. After almost giving up on this cross (PPP x Blueberry) I had a nice fem pheno going when I happened to get a male I was growing in a party cup so I chucked some pollen on a couple of branches. The mother finished with some very nice traits, sat-dom/small leaf pheno, fire with tons of frost, produced 59g from a 2gal pot, gold coloured buds and a minty flavour. Let's see what's in this box of chocolates
> View attachment 3493648
> 
> Cheers


hehe, i hadn't scrolled down far enough so for about 30 seconds, i was sitting here saying to myself, "Who gives a fuck about ibuprofen?" 

I think maybe I missed it, but do you have any pics of the root damage due to the pythium? How did you diagnose it?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2015)

mc130p said:


> hehe, i hadn't scrolled down far enough so for about 30 seconds, i was sitting here saying to myself, "Who gives a fuck about ibuprofen?"
> 
> I think maybe I missed it, but do you have any pics of the root damage due to the pythium? How did you diagnose it?


Lol, wtf does ibuprophen have to do with weed? Anything that'll seal and keep them in the dark will do 

The pythium thing was weird. I started noticing there was something wrong in the flowering batch, the bottom/center of the plants were dying off on me, really dry/crispy. Then I noticed my clones were sluggish and a couple like my Blue Pyramid got it bad to the point I almost killed it off, whole plant was drying and dying off in veg. Thing is the generation behind the plants that were dying off went normal growth through veg cycle, then within 2 weeks of flowering they started drying/dying off in the center/bottom. All my clone roots looked Ok, white, no slime, normal rooting times but since it hit every strain I had cloned I figured the source was the cloner.

Tried to get some pics to see what the effects were but I run those fabric pots and the root systems are basically small stringers that fill the pot so couldn't get any pics that would show it. What I did notice is that the root systems in the affected plants weren't filling the pots. Normally, regardless of pot size in these fabric pots, at the end the whole pot is just one big mass of roots. The one's that were affected weren't anywhere near as dense with roots.

After seeing the effects of adding 150 ppm of H2O2 for the feedings, I'm going to continue using it in veg to make sure they're clean and prevent this mess again. No negative effects feeding them H2O2, if anything it's speeding them up. Only thing is, this wouldn't lend itself well to an organic grow because it'll kill off your soil/nutes.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2015)

Update on the flowering male JTR x Blueberry. Day 9 in the LED Tent. Nice strong, fast growth, good colouring.. Still stretching and a good number of flowers coming in. Not a bad looking donor so far 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2015)

Flower room is full again. Added the 2x 2gal JTR x Blueberry fems from the LED Tent. Batch at bottom-right in the first pic. That batch are all at Day 9 of 12/12. Still stretching into place and pre-flowering. They'll catch up to the batch at the back in height by next weekend. The 2x 7gal at the back are Day 38, building some weight and frost on them now. Had to clip a couple of the colas to the trellises to hold them up. Put the 315w bulb back in as that front batch is 36 x 36" and stretching.

Group:


Some Day 38 Blue Ripper bud:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2015)

Veg update and things are looking better. I'd mentioned some pythium issues a few weeks ago. One of the telling signs was slow, or more like stalled growth in veg. Below is a pic from last week (paying particular attention to the 5x 1gal pots on the right side of the cabinet) then a pic from last night, 6 days between these pics. I'd say growth has returned to normal pace. The best news is that the Blue Pyramid (center plant in the 5x 1gal pots) has recovered much better than I expected. I may flower it out later with no expectations as it took a beating but it's recovered enough that I can cut some clones soon and save it 

Before:


6 days later:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2015)

Updated shots of the flower room and a couple of buds. The 1st batch is Day 41, newer batch is Day 12. Another 10 days or so, looks like I'll get at least a few zips from that first batch (they were also affected by pythium, I thinned them out and treated them at 2 weeks into 12/12). The Day 12 batch is also looking much better, not 100%, will need one more clone generation to get them back to 100% production but better than losing them altogether!






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2015)

Day 13 Shot of that JTR x Blueberry male, damn thing's grown into the light now, stretched like 3x it's original size. Should be done stretching shortly.

Threw a small clone in 1gal of the JTR X Blueberry into the main flower room so it'll be ready to chuck some pollen when this male's ready to mate. Should be good to hit a couple of branches of the current round in there at week 2 so I'll get a few F2 seeds and F1's of a new pheno in a 2gal that's smelling like heaven...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2015)

Outdoor Blue Ripper 10gal gals @day 111. ~5 weeks flowering now and just filling in with budz 




Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 14, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Veg update and things are looking better. I'd mentioned some pythium issues a few weeks ago. One of the telling signs was slow, or more like stalled growth in veg. Below is a pic from last week (paying particular attention to the 5x 1gal pots on the right side of the cabinet) then a pic from last night, 6 days between these pics. I'd say growth has returned to normal pace. The best news is that the Blue Pyramid (center plant in the 5x 1gal pots) has recovered much better than I expected. I may flower it out later with no expectations as it took a beating but it's recovered enough that I can cut some clones soon and save it
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3497852
> ...


Pythium. 

I believe i may be suffering this right now. I tend to overwater my seeds. Once i get them into 1 gal pots i have usually done alright. But this time... things started out well and now things are really slow in the 1 gal pots. I though they might be root bound so potted up. The roots looked good and white and they were a bit root bound so inexpected them to take off i the new pots, but....so far.... no.

So...what other signs should i look for about pythium? 

And...im in soilless...dont do organic...so was thinking h2o2...but i dont know what mix ratio and such... 

Hopin you can help me out?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Pythium.
> 
> I believe i may be suffering this right now. I tend to overwater my seeds. Once i get them into 1 gal pots i have usually done alright. But this time... things started out well and now things are really slow in the 1 gal pots. I though they might be root bound so potted up. The roots looked good and white and they were a bit root bound so inexpected them to take off i the new pots, but....so far.... no.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for popping by. This was the first time I've had to deal with it indoor.

In my case I started to notice, almost simultaneously, two main things that alerted me to it.
#1 In late flower, like the last 2 weeks, I noticed my plants were drying out like to a crispy leaf stage, more noticeable at the bottom of the plant. The next batch (4 weeks behind the one I noticed it in) was worse and started this dry/crispy leaf thing within 2 weeks of flower. Towards the end I pulled one at least one week early and it yielded ~30% of what it should have - bad shit.

#2 Around the same time that I noticed the above in my flowering plants I started noticing a couple of things in veg. At first it just seemed to slow down my clones, one strain in particular was probably growing at about 50% it's normal rate, then it seemed like it just stalled. Then I noticed a couple of other strains where even in early veg, I was seeing some of the bottom section/leaves drying out and eventually a couple of the strains got those dry/crispy leaves. Important to note that whether in veg or flower, the drying/crispy leaves were starting from the bottom-up.

It was obvious to me that this was a root issue, looked wide spread, and wasn't going away so I started researching and came to the conclusion that if anything was going to help, it would be H2O2. Or, a mass culling of all clones and starting again - an option of last resort imo!

*H2O2 mix*:
You can buy food-grade Hydrogen Peroxide @35% concentration, then cut it down. Apparently (I read this a lot but never followed references) this 35% food grade is much better and stable than the typical 3% solution you can buy at the drug store, and a hell of a lot cheaper since you cut it down and get 11x the original amount when you cut it to 3%. I bought mine online in 1L bottles, then I cut it to 3% by using 11 parts filtered water to 1 part H2O2. e.g. I used a 1.9L juice bottle, put 150 ml of the 3% solution in, then filled the rest with filtered water. It's lasted me a few weeks and haven't even used 1/3 of the cut/3% bottle, plus still have 850ml of the original 35% mixture left, it's very economical.

*PPM's and uses*:
_Flowering_: I've used 150 ppm of the 3% H2O2 solution, added to my normal feedings in flowering. I've only put it into my mix when feeding (I usually feed-feed, then water-only in flowering). When I water-only I just do straight-up water. It definitely helped as the current run was affected and it looks like I'll be able to finish the run and get some decent yield out of it. In comparison, the run prior to this with no treatment yielded maybe 30% and had to be pulled a week early.

_Clones_: I've also now used it for a couple of generations @150 ppm from clone, when transferring the clones from my cloner, I use 150 ppm H2O2 in my water going into party cups. No ill effects, clones are looking great now..

_Veg_: Last couple of generations every time I feed them, I add150 ppm of H2O2. I just transplanted some clones from party cups into 1gal pots yesterday, there's new growth visible today already, no transplant shock or any sign of H2O2 causing any issues.

I will continue these methods until I'm sure it's gone and with clones, maybe even through veg, I'll continue using it as a preventative measure.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2015)

Some pollen sac porn from the breeding tent @day 16 and shot of the flower room @day 16 & Day 45, filling in nicely...

I always forget how quick males mature, some sacs have already broken open, larger fan leaves have pollen all over them...




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2015)

Camshot view of the ops.

Top-Left:
Veg Cabinet clones, potted them into 1gal from cups a few days ago, growing strong and nice colouring. Mix of JTR, Blue Dream, and Harlequin. Some other clones coming up in cups on the other end of the cab out of sight. Have a clone of that male in case it turns out well and that JTR x Blueberry Pheno 1 that's smelling awesome.

Top-Right:
Veg Tent has 2x Blue Ripper, 1x JTR, an 1x Blue Pyramid. They were up-potted from 1gal straight to 5gal. Will veg them for 2 weeks or so, clone and flower them. JTR and one of the Blue Ripper towards the left are getting massive, only a few days from being transplanted, they should end up being nice plants.

Bottom-Left:
Flower Room is full. About 1 week left for the one batch. They're putting some weight on, leaning, noticing the buds are nice and dense. Others at the back are at Day 17, long way to go but looking good. Threw a 1gal JTR x Blueberry clone that was in a 1gal pot for a week (on a cooler, bottom-left). Went in a few days ago, getting it flowering to pollinate the whole plant for some F2's in the breeding tent. That male will be ready in a few days and will get some fresh pollen 

Bottom-Right:
JTR x Blueberry male, ripening up quick and throwing out a bunch of flowers, nice strong Blueberry smell to it. The large fans are covered in pollen already and it's only Day 17 at 12/12.



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

North Garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2015)

Some final shots of this JTR x Blueberry male, Day 19. Will be a nice pollen haul, will start chopping the more mature flowers tomorrow. Will be chucking some on the weekend at specific branches on 2 new phenos on the go. Have a small 1gal Blue Ripper F1/Pheno 1 I've been running for a while about 6 days into 12/12, it will get all bud sites pollinated for a good bounty of F2's which will kick off another pheno hunt 

It's starting to drop pollen, you can see a bunch of it on the leaf pic and some open "bananas" in at least one of the flower shots. Also notice the same trait that the fems have, 9 point leaves on the main colas 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2015)

Outdoor 10gal Blue Ripper's Day 117/approx. 7 weeks flowering. They're maturing quick now, starting to fade a bit. Another week or 2 depending on the amount of sun and if the frost holds off. Some cool nights coming up this week, forecasting down to 47 tonight, should help tighten up the buds and finish them off. Really windy today, had a hard time getting a decent bud shot.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2015)

All gardening done for the weekend, taking a 24 hr. break, rolled a few for the trip and heading out in an hour or so with the GF. Downtown TO to see Van Morrison tonight, a bucket list artist I thought I'd end up flying to Europe to see. Tickets, room, and bar bill will cost just about as much as flying over there but fuck it - lol. Hoping he plays Tupelo Honey and Into The Mystic, among many other favourites, his cache of classics is endless - yeah baby


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2015)

One more concert off the bucket list, Van can still belt out the lyrics and make that sax sing, nice 

IR camshot of the flower room, few nice buds at the bottom/font coming out by end of the week. You can see the newer 3 week plants at the back starting to build some colas.


Got a decent bud shot of the Blue Ripper outdoor. Another 10-14 days and building some nice frost now with the cool nights.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2015)

Some 1gal clones coming up in the veg cabinet, 1x JTR, 2x Blue Dream, 2x Harlequin. All are looking healthy, will start training these shortly and veg for about 4 weeks.


Next round coming up in the veg tent, they've been in 5gal for about 10 days. FIM'd and super-cropped, will veg for another 7-10 days and clone before flowering them. There's 1x JTR, 2x Blue Ripper, 1x Blue Pyramid which has bounced back fairly well.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2015)

Pollinated bud, F2 JTR x Blueberry Female Pheno 1 x JTR x Blueberry Male:


Pollinated bud, F2 JTR x Blueberry Female Pheno 2 x JTR x Blueberry Male:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 22, 2015)

A little chill in the air this morning, crazy swings in temps this time of year, perfect for the last 10 days or so of outdoor


----------



## GroErr (Sep 22, 2015)

Done, Blue Ripper Day 53, no more room for frost


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2015)

Pulled the 2x 7gal out last night, waiting another week or so to fill in the next 3x3. In the meantime this 3.5 x3' was moved to the back and I zoomed the webcam in that area. 

ID'd the plants in the pic below, Left Side: 2x 2gal seedlings of BR2 (Blue Ripper - JTR x Blueberry), BR2-F1-Pheno1 is looking like another potential winner, incredible smell right from seedling stage and with no training it's going to produce quite well in a 2gal. Smell is similar to the prized BR1-Pheno1 but even stronger Blueberry and it's an Indica-leaning pheno, very excited to finish and try this one. It would give me one sat-dom (BR1-P1) and one indy-dom to work with for F2's and beyond  The 2x 5gal on the right are looking decent, golf ball buds at Day 26 and filling in nicely. There's a small 1gal BR1 out of sight behind the 2gal's on the left, just flowering about 8 days, waiting for the buds to develop and will be pollinating the whole plant for some BR1-P1 F2's 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2015)

Breeders Boutique are f'n awesome. Ordered 2x 10 pack's of Reg Fireballs and Psycho Killer and they threw in 2 additional 10 packs of some other crosses, nice...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 25, 2015)

Dam bro how could i have not seen this thread hope you do not mind going to take a seat 
Dayum the Blue ripper looks awesome 
subbed


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Dam bro how could i have not seen this thread hope you do not mind going to take a seat
> Dayum the Blue ripper looks awesome
> subbed


Hey thanks Darth and welcome, I try and post whatever I have going on in here. That Blue Ripper cross started about a year ago, some pheno hunts and scored big on this pheno. Just got a very nice smelling male that will give me some F2's to hunt through. Took my JTR and increased production by 30-40% easy, has more punch, and tastes better  Cheers.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 25, 2015)

dam is this your strain you made ??? dam you better send some seeds my way would do a test run  dam i bang that girl up with a blue berry strain that i got called Blue Digi berry


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 25, 2015)

i couldn;t imagine them 2 crossed what buds would look like ,, then out of this world


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> dam is this your strain you made ??? dam you better send some seeds my way would do a test run  dam i bang that girl up with a blue berry strain that i got called Blue Digi berry


Lol, working on it, going to do a few things and keep looking for some magic phenos. Have the original JTR on deck for some BX seeds, will likely self this pheno 1 for some S1's as well. Lots of fun 



Darth Vapour said:


> i couldn;t imagine them 2 crossed what buds would look like ,, then out of this world


Very nice! Would be a good match, hit the right pheno and it'd be covered in snow! I'm thinking of hitting a Blue Pyramid to see what comes out, the buds are like chunks of purple hash and finishes in 49 days


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2015)

Blue Ripper outdoor buds, they can go at least another week, looks like the weather will cooperate, no frost forecasts. Will let them ripen as long as the weather holds up...




Cheers


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 27, 2015)

let her buck till second frost


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 27, 2015)

Whats up groerr.long time no see lol.plants looking fine


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 27, 2015)

hopefully no rain ur way either,may the ganja gods bless ur harvest


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> let her buck till second frost


They're well protected so if needed I'd leave them if it's just a "soft" frost. Don't think I'll need it but they're looking like they can use another 10 days easy. The cool nights are tightening them up, should be a good haul  Went to visit a buddy who's north of Bancroft on the weekend and they haven't had anything yet, good summer all around Ontario this year. This is the view from his fire pit, the whole back of his house is windows and looks out to this, nice retirement spot


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

pghdave420 said:


> Whats up groerr.long time no see lol.plants looking fine


Hey pgh, thanks and hope your gardening's going well, cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> hopefully no rain ur way either,may the ganja gods bless ur harvest


Cheers and thanks for the positive thoughts  It's been dry my way, looking like a little rain this week but nothing major and we get a lot of wind so shouldn't be a problem. Good luck to you if you have some outdoor


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Next round is shaping up well, 4x 5gal. FIM's have recovered and split a bunch of tops, just giving them a few days to settle from a last super-cropping to shape them for the stretch. They'll be flipped by the weekend.

If you ever get any sort of root issue like the many variations of pythium, I'd recommend trying the 3% H2O2 treatments at ~150 ppm before culling your prized pheno's. 3-4 weeks ago I was hoping to just keep that Blue Pyramid going long enough to get a clone before culling it as it was almost dead. Now it looks like it'll be strong enough to flower it and get at least something off it 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Camshot of the flower room at Day 30. They're looking healthy, colas are filling in, the 315w is covering well, side/lower buds are a decent size. 3 phenos of Blue Ripper, 2x 2gal and 2x 5gal. There's a small 1gal for seeding in the top-left corner which is almost ready pollinate...



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

Apparently I am growing Christmas trees now:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice Mo, your outdoor garden always rocks. Looks like you'll be lighting that one up well before Xmas though


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2015)

Shot of the Blue Ripper outdoor buds early morning yesterday when I was watering. They're fading quick now, more or less ripe, let's call it early ripe. I'll be pulling them this weekend, I was out and my GF had to get the neighbour to chase away some teens hanging out behind our properties today. Don't want to chance a rip at this point, first frost this morning (-1C, had to scrape ice off my windshield!), and we have a lot of rain in the forecast for the next couple of weeks. A little early is better than mould or being ripped!

Very pleased with the outcome as this was the first generation outdoor for this cross and it did very well, resistant to PM, didn't have to spray them for any sort of bugs, early flowering and good finish time for this area... Oh yeah, forgot what looks like ~1.5 lb. yield off 2x 10gal plants - lol




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2015)

Pulled the 2x 10gal outdoor Blue Ripper's into the garage for the night and got some pics, one more day of sun tomorrow and they'll get hung. 129 days outdoor and about 4 weeks from flowering clones indoor, couple of FIMs, some super-cropping, lots of sun and heat, good season. Looking like a nice haul and they're covered in frost, got some flash shots that show how ripe they are. Some heavy colas in there, solid buds, they're going to pull some weight.










Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2015)

And now, back to regularly scheduled indoor programming. Busy time in the cycles, couple of indoors to trim, outdoor to dry and a new cycle in the flower room.

Put 4x 5gal in last night, 2x Blue Ripper, 1x JTR, and 1x Blue Pyramid. They were more than ready to flip and should do well. The Blue Pyramid I'm considering a bonus run as I didn't think it would recover well enough to flower but got 3x clones off it and it's looking good. Timing wise temps should be nice and cold by the time this BP finishes and produce some nice purple buds of hash 

The first batch is Day 34 or 5 weeks and fattening up the colas. Buds are getting sticky but noticed the BR Pheno 1 has way more frost (flash shot) than either of the other two phenos in 2gal. Threw in a pic of a pollinated bud that's developing well and showing some bumps already, should get a nice bounty of F2's in addition to some smoking bud 

The new batch, all of these stretch similar and should end up close in height to the back batch in 2 weeks or so. Expecting around 3.5 x 3.5 x 3'H footprint once these stretch into place.


The gang, room will be full capacity in a couple of weeks:




A regular bud and pollinated bud (2nd pic) of the Day 34 girls:



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful happy plants, nothing but perfection as usual GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Beautiful happy plants, nothing but perfection as usual GroErr


Cheers and thanks Bob, keep the girls happy and reap the rewards I always say  Your garden's looking stellar as always, looks like some harvests coming up in there, enjoy 

Hope you're well enough to enjoy the ski season, think I saw you mention some snow up in the mountains already. Also noticed you were looking to setup some blu-mats, that should help keep the girls happy when you go on your ski binges  Have another month at least here but got my season pass ready to go. Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

Rough haircut for the 2x 10gal outdoor and hung, a few hours just doing the rough haircut, damn that's a lot of bud. For perspective the ceiling they're hanging from is 9ft. and that's a big-ass coffee mug in my hand 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 7, 2015)

Updates from the flower room. Lots of activity in there right now. All the plants have some branches pollinated to get a range of F1/F2 seeds from the JTR x Blueberry (Blue Ripper) phenos on the go. Day 38 for the Blue Ripper's at the back and Day 4 for the new batch at front which is 2x Blue Ripper, 1x JTR, and 1x Blue Pyramid all in 5gal pots. New batch is stretching already and will catch up, possibly surpass the flowering batch when they finish the stretch..




Good reminder to take clones from every pheno when hunting (have at least one from each pheno, including the male so I can keep producing pollen if it turns out well). You never know how they're going to turn out in the end. Case in point, I'd labeled 3 seedlings Pheno's 1/2/3 in order of preference of what they looked like, growth patterns and smell through veg (Pheno 2 ended up being the male, 2 others got culled early, finalists were P1 and P3, P2 male was flowered for pollen). As they've progressed getting close to week 6 in flowering, Pheno 3 is now looking and smelling like the champ vs. Pheno 1, P3 had almost zero smell in veg. The smell on P3 is now stronger than P1, and the frost building on P3 may even surpass my original BR1 P1 cut I've been running for a few months. P3 is a shorter pheno (it's on a stool to even the canopy) but the buds are larger/fatter, more side-branching, and it will likely produce more than P1 in the end. Neither of the phenos from seed had any training to see what the natural plant structure did on it's own. Some bud/frost pics below of both my original BR1/P1 and the new BR2/P3 @day 38.

Original cloned BR1-P1 bud:


New pheno BR2-P3 from seed bud:


I had a small 1gal BR1-P1 flowering and waiting for the buds to be ready to pollinate. Whole plant was pollinated @day 20 a few days ago and looks like it took well. This one will produce many F2's of the original cross to hunt through and carry on this project 




Finally a pic of the Blue Pyramid after 4 days of 12/12. It stretches a lot and will end up above the rest in height I think. I love this plant every time I flower it. It's a unique plant structure and could blend into an outdoor garden, many would have no clue it's a pot plant, at least until it starts flowering/smelling  If you zoom in on any of the colas/branches you'll see that the stems and leaf stems are all a dark purple, this is the case right through veg as well, nothing to do with flowering. Cool plant, it likes to pray with the leaves standing almost straight up. Will be hitting a bud or two with some Blue Ripper pollen just for fun and to see what comes out of the cross. Blue Pyramid is fire, tastes, looks, and smells like hash nugs. But it's not a huge producer, 2 - 2.5 zips is a good haul from this one in 5gal, perhaps with the infusion of the Blue Ripper bud production?? We'll see in a few months  Notice the squared-off leaves on every cola coming up, those are the FIM's that generate those leaves, very noticeable on these larger indica leaves.


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2015)

Some Day 41 frost last night, 6 weeks today for these, 12-14 days or so, may leave them a bit longer to make sure the seeded branches mature. This Blue Ripper pheno 3 is frosting up and smelling nice, but the original pheno 1 clone is still kicking it's ass.

Other thing I've noticed is that Pheno 1 from clone buds are more dense. Pheno 3's aren't fluffy but definitely not as dense.

Pheno 1 F1 clone:


Pheno 3 F1 from seed:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2015)

Some shots from the flower room, Day 43 & Day 9, getting packed in there. 10-12 days left for the first batch, all are putting on some weight. Had to put some stakes in the one 5gal or the colas would be on the floor  Newer batch is stretching into place, should end up ~3.5 x 3.5' and even up the canopy by next weekend.








Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

So perfect! Which one is smelliest?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So perfect! Which one is smelliest?


Thanks Mo  First pic, first flowering plant on right, it's the BR2 Pheno1 from seed in 2gal. Smelling like rotting fruit now. This is the one that's been smelling strong right through veg, Pheno 3 right behind it was smelling stronger but when I went in last night to water that pheno 1 was stinking up the room. Should be some dank smoke, just not crazy about the bud density on P1 but still 10 days or so left, should tighten up a bit. Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2015)

It is amazing how they can get so much denser in just a few days!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

Getting close on the first batch, Day 49, will leave them in there until next weekend to make sure the seeded branches are mature. Very excited to hunt through some F2's and try that new pheno with the rotting fruit smell. It's a good thing I have to go through 2 doors to get into the flower room or the whole house would stink at this stage 

Second batch is at Day 15 in the pics and they're all coming up strong. Buds are setting in and they're almost done the stretch, expect another 2-3" in height this week and they should settle into building flowers. Mid week JTR in this batch will get one branch hit with some Blue Ripper pollen for some BX seeds, and I'll hit a couple of buds of Blue Pyramid buds just for fun 

Some shots of the overall room and focus on each batch, newer one is hitting 3.5 x 3.5'...




Got some flash/frost shots of the 3 Blue Ripper phenos. All 3 have decent frost but you can see the bud structure and frost from the original BR1/Pheno1 clone is just awesome in comparison to the other 2. Much more dense buds and smothered in frost. The BR2 phenos are the new one's from seed, BR1 is the original Pheno 1 from clone...

BR2/P3:


BR2/P1:


BR1/P1:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

Veg, seeds and clones coming up in the cabinet and tent, pics are from Friday night. Next round will run 5x 3gal in the veg tent, first run of smaller plants in a while, need some Harlequin (2x) meds, likely the last run of Blue Dream's (2), plus 1x JTR. Have another 6 weeks to veg the smaller 1gal pants in the cabinet but haven't decided how I'll run those yet, likely 2x large one's 7gal and I may run the balance sooner in the LED tent which has been down for a while. Also have what looks like 3 out of 5 Fireball regs germinating.

Cabinet has the following:
2x Fire OG seedlings in cups
3x PPP x Blueberry F2 seedlings in cups, one looks like the pheno I'm looking for (pain in the ass until it gets big enough to feed but fire pheno)
2x Blue Ripper2 Pheno 1 clones in 1gal
1x Blue Ripper2 Pheno 3 clone in 1gal
1x Blue Ripper 1/P1 clone
1x Blue Ripper male clone, keeping it going until I see what comes out from the F2's




Veg tent, will flower in 1-2 weeks, just FIM'd so whenever they recover they'll get flipped:
2x Blue Dream's (left)
2x Harlequin's (center)
1x JTR (far right)



Cheers


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 18, 2015)

What breeder is the blue dream?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> What breeder is the blue dream?


Hey @redi jedi, that an HSO fem seed (they only sell fems) and I was impressed with the quality and yield. I may end up dropping it as I can only keep so many strains/phenos going and I have a couple of my own crosses that can produce just as well but they have more punch. Nice quality, good taste/smell, real crowd pleaser. Cheers...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

The babies look amazing! I like BLue Dream because it doesn't knock me out. 

I am not sure what this is going to do:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The babies look amazing! I like BLue Dream because it doesn't knock me out.
> 
> I am not sure what this is going to do:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo, too many babies on the go, someone has to get the chop, survival of the fittest and all that  Nice bud! Saw it posted on your thread, hope you kept a cut of that! I think you mentioned it's unknown, nice bag seed!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

The seed fell off of one of my Spring (or earlier) crosses. I just don't know which one. It had the TGA smell so I think it is a Jilly Bean cross.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2015)

Flower room updates...

The first batch is more than ready at Day 53, this was mainly a pheno hunt and seed run so leaving them until Friday or Saturday night to ripen the seeds a bit more. The majority of that batch will go into hash/edibles after getting the seeds out. Out of the 3x Blue Ripper (BR) phenos, the original one is good to go/dense and has a bunch of F2 seeds. The new BR2/Pheno 1 from seed is still smelling awesome, bud density is medium though, whether it carries on will depend on a smoke test but at this point I doubt it, the original BR1/Pheno 1 beats it on all counts, other than this one has a slightly stronger smell. I'll likely drop it after running the clones I have and hunt through the BR1/Pheno1/F2 seeds, more fun anyway  That BR2/Pheno 3 that was looking good on the frost, still looks good that way but the buds are fluff, cull time, and will cull the clone I have in 1gal, not even worth flowering again.

The gang and focus on the Day 53 batch, looking a little rough, would have pulled these by now if they weren't seeded...



The new round is filling with bud now, Day 19 so they won't be much stretch left in them, will be trying to even up the canopy over the next few days to get uniform light to all the buds/colas.


Some individual shots of the Day 19 plants...
Blue Ripper pheno 1, notice the amount and density of bud sites compared to the others:


Blue Pyramid, looking good at this stage, this one was in bad shape through veg with Pythium, almost culled it but it recovered well:


JTR is looking good, good cola/bud development for Day 19:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 24, 2015)

Re-fill of mid-week 65mg caps. Blue Ripper dry sift & coconut oil. Use these for pain relief and sleeping pills, slight head buzz, nice body stone and pain relief (great for lower back or muscle pain after soccer/hockey/skiing). Have a batch of 100mg to run tomorrow for a stronger head and body stone. The 100's of this strain are a bit much for during the week if I have to get up early, wake up slightly buzzed the next morning 



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2015)

I think i'll join you GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Oct 24, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I think i'll join you GroErr


Nice to see you making those, they will come in handy during ski season. I've had a lower back twist for a couple of weeks and cleaned out my stock, they work better than any muscle relaxant or the like that I've ever tried, fantastic and much longer relief. Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 24, 2015)

Got some chore time back and capped these stronger one's, turned out 110mg, good for a bit now. Still have a couple of the 160mg in the stash, no one will go near them and I need a 24 hour window when I take those 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 25, 2015)

Finished one round over the last few days and threw in another last night. This next one is a med run for some Harlequin and just filled in with probably the last run of Blue Dream (make some room for upcoming F2 pheno hunts) and a decent JTR clone I had going. I may hit a couple of branches of the BD with some Blue Ripper pollen for some Gream Ripper? lol . This will give me enough Harlequin to run some CBD caps which I haven't tried yet. The Harlequin pheno smoke feels like hopping out of a hot tub when it kicks in, caps should be awesome.

First full run using 3gal pots for a while, they look so small in there compared to the 5/7gal's I've been running. All of these stretch quite a bit under the CMH so they'll end up decent size but I'll have to drop the lights a bit once they finish the stretch. Not in the pic is the Blue Ripper 1gal which will sit on the end, it's now 6 weeks in and the whole plant is pollinated for some F2's of the original keeper pheno.



Some pics of the group, focus on the Day 22 batch and bud development of the original Blue Ripper pheno 1, already starting to frost up 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 25, 2015)

Got to rough-trimming 3 of the 4 plants from the last round. A bit of bud there, one of the 5gal still needs a trim/chop. That 2gal pheno 3 is decent smoke but fluffy so it gets the chop. The new pheno 1 from seed smells and tastes great, very strong blueberry-hashy flavour, no lemon like the other one when it's fresh but fire like the original pheno  Interested to see what some cure does to this one. Have a good clone going in 1gal, see what the clone and some training does for production.

2x 2gal and 1x 5gal chopped and hung:
  

Some bud shots...

Blue Ripper 1 Pheno 1 Clone:


Blue Ripper 2 Pheno 1 Seed:


Blue Ripper 2 Pheno 3 Seed:


Blue Ripper 1 Pheno 1 Clone in 5gal:


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

Are those tops fimmed?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are those tops fimmed?


Hey Mo, you got it, the new one's in 3gal went in about 6 days after a FIM, all tops were done and growing out those squared-off leaves around the tops. Main reason I FIM vs. Top is they tend to recover quicker.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2015)

Quick view of the flower room. Day 26 for the 5gal batch at the back & Day 4 for the 3gal's. Liking the look of the JTR bottom-right in the close-up of the Day 26 batch, a few nice tops coming in. Bottom-right in the first pic is a 1gal Blue Ripper P1 with all the buds pollinated for some F2 babies, about a week left on it 




Cheers


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's pretty awesome how those leaves appear to be reaching for the light, capturing everything they can. You could make a mild blue pill and a strong red pill. 

"You take the *blue pill*, the story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the *red pill*, you stay in wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2015)

Lol, I've watched them all, I kind of feel like I'm seeing cracks in the matrix when I take those 160mg pills


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

OK - that explains the cool structure of your plants! You are the first person I have seen using it in practice. I tried on one of my Malawi plants but it got so big I was not sure where the fimmed flowers ended up.












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - that explains the cool structure of your plants! You are the first person I have seen using it in practice. I tried on one of my Malawi plants but it got so big I was not sure where the fimmed flowers ended up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Cheers Mo, whatever you did to that Malawi seems to have worked, nice monster. Cool capture of the sunlight in that last pic, looks like some kind of portal


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

The next round and beyond coming up in veg. Fired up the 2x4 tent again, up-potted 1x Blue Ripper1/Pheno1 and 1x Blue Ripper2/Pheno1 (1st gen clone from the small 2gal from seed I just pulled). These will have another 3.5 - 4 weeks veg in the 7gal pots and will have a couple of super-crops and FIM's by the time they get to flower, should be nice monsters. On the right is the original BR1/P1 which has a naturally branchy structure, easy to mold into a ball, takes well to super-cropping and once new branches pop up I FIM all the new tops. It's gone through one round of that training so far and shaping up nicely. The new BR2 Pheno1 on the left likes to grow straight up, some side branching but more of a single main cola. it's gone through round 1 of training as well. This one will take some more work to train it into multiple colas/tops. It's smelling strong already only 2 1/2 weeks out of a cup. I've been sampling the almost dry buds from the 2gal seedling and it's a heavy stone, strong berry/hash/skunky smell, hash and some pine sap flavour on exhale, very nice smoke even without a cure. Excited to see what it produces with some training and veg in the 7gal.



Some seedlings for a couple of rounds out and beyond, all regs. Start of a pheno hunt, 3x Blue Power Plant (PPP x Blueberry) F2 seedlings, at least 2 should make it through, one has been finicky and sluggish, will likely be culled. 2x Fire OG seedlings, again one very nice/robust one and another that will likely be culled, weak and finicky. At the back is a couple of day old clone from the Blue Ripper Pheno1. Out of sight there are 3x Fireball seedlings, 2 have popped through and one is just about there. Just trying out a couple of strains I've been wanting to run. May run some of these in the LED Tent once I figure out which one's survive and work out the cycle 2 rounds out in the flower room.



A couple of 1gal's left in the veg cabinet. Right is the Blue Ripper male that I'll keep going for clones when I need some more pollen. Left is an extra clone from the new Blue Ripper pheno, haven't figure out where it's going yet. it'll end up either in the LED tent soon, or maybe go into a 10gal for the flower room, I'd have 7 weeks to veg a nice monster 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

Flower room at Day 29 and Day 7, 5 strains, 4x 5gal at the back, 5x 3gal and the small pollinated 1gal Blue Ripper. The Day 29 plants are fattening and filling in nicely, Blue Ripper's and JTR bud shots with some frost developing. Newer 3gal round are just into the stretch, should be done stretch by next weekend and flowers are just starting to pop through...

Group shots:




JTR Day 29:



Blue Ripper Day 29:



Cheers


----------



## torontoke (Nov 1, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Flower room at Day 29 and Day 7, 5 strains, 4x 5gal at the back, 5x 3gal and the small pollinated 1gal Blue Ripper. The Day 29 plants are fattening and filling in nicely, Blue Ripper's and JTR bud shots with some frost developing. Newer 3gal round are just into the stretch, should be done stretch by next weekend and flowers are just starting to pop through...
> 
> Group shots:
> 
> ...


Damn
Every time I click on your thread I feel jealous and more jealous.
Your pics rock. They look like they are taken outside.
Good job sir


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Damn
> Every time I click on your thread I feel jealous and more jealous.
> Your pics rock. They look like they are taken outside.
> Good job sir


Hey thanks torontotoke, the CMH light is a very natural light and makes it easy to get decent pics. Doesn't grow bad flowers either 
Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

A few of the Blue Ripper F2's that popped out when I was putting the buds in the curing tins. Looks like it'll be a good bounty of fat/healthy seeds . 4-5 weeks and will start popping some to see what's in there 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

Camshot of the buds under IR and CMH. IR highlights the colas well, couple of fat one's coming in there 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2015)

Latest pics from the flower room, things are progressing nicely, Day 34 and Day 12 for the two batches. Pulled the small 1gal pollinated Blue Ripper, it was more than done and should give me a good batch of F2's to hunt through. The LED tent which hasn't been running much is going to get quite a work out for the next few months testing pheno's  

The Blue Pyramid only has 2 weeks left on it, I've typically pulled that pheno around Day 49, smelling like hash nugs already  Newer batch is now flowering and pretty well done with stretching, will even the canopy and move the light to it's final height tonight.

Group:



Jack The Ripper:


Blue Ripper:


Blue Pyramid:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2015)

Ha, hadn't planned it but timing works well. The Day 12 batch will be pulled somewhere around Dec. 16th - 20th, just in time for some fresh Xmas Blue Dream, JTR and Harlequin budz


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

It all looks so tasty! I want some!


Hopefully this Purple Haze will be ready by Xmas:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Nov 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It all looks so tasty! I want some!
> Hopefully this Purple Haze will be ready by Xmas:
> Cheers,
> Mo


Damn you cali folks with your Xmas outdoor! I'm jealous  You could decorate that tree!

Those 3 buds right there are my current go-to strains, JTR and Blue Ripper during the day/evening or when I need to get shit done, Blue Pyramid late night or when I just want to get couch-locked. Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 7, 2015)

IR shot of the girls, week 5 at the front, week 2 at the back. Buds are getting thick in there 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 7, 2015)

Same shot a couple of hours later with light's on...



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

Amazing contrast! The buds are so much more obvious in the IR shot.

I made hash last night. I chopped the Rebar clone in the screenroom and ran her fresh (one day after chop). I got the most 160 and 120 micron material I have ever seen.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice Mo! Looks like your washing machine is working overtime with all those harvests!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2015)

Next round coming up, both in 7gal, about 2 1/2 weeks left to train and veg. Left is 1st gen clone of the new Blue Ripper pheno, right is the first pheno. They'll get one more round of super-crops this week, then FIM all the tops and let them settle in before flowering.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 11, 2015)

Some Day 38 bud porn, Blue Ripper and Blue Pyramid...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't usually post bud shots a couple of days apart but got a decent pic of each strain in the Day 41 (6 weeks today) run last night. Nice bounty of frosty budz coming up 

Blue Ripper:


Jack The Ripper:


Blue Pyramid:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2015)

Cam tour of the ops. Have all rooms/tents running. Keeping a bunch of seedlings and clones going in different spots while waiting for the flower room in 2 weeks or so. Fired up the 2x2x4 tent and transplanted a Blue Ripper 2, the indica-dom pheno into a 10gal, will veg and train it for 5 weeks, should be a nice plant.

*Top-Left*: Veg Cabinet, top view of one half with 3x 1gal plants. Bottom/center is a Blue Ripper male, have some clones of it rooting, will cull the 1gal once they're rooted. Top-left is a very nice smelling Fire OG, pretty sure it's a fem, either way I'll grow it out, collect pollen if it's a male. Top-right is a very nice potential keeper of an F2 seedling BPP or Blue Power Plant (PPP x Blueberry), again if it's male I'll collect the pollen. Stem rub smells very strong of skunky blueberry.already. Out of sight are 2x nice looking Fireballs in party cups, they'll go into 1gal's in the next few days. A 1gal Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno clone and another decent smelling BPP F2 seedling in 1gal.

*Top-Right*: Veg Tent has one of each pheno of Blue Ripper, both in 7gal pots. They're recovering and generating growth from some super-crops and will FIM all the tops again in a few days. They have 2 weeks before flowering so they'll end up filling the tent wall-wall. These will likely be the largest plants I've flowered indoor by the time they flip 

*Bottom-Right*: 2x2 Tent. Fired up the small tent until the larger veg tent is available. Swapped out the COB light for one of the LG LED panels, pulls 140w at the plug so good coverage. This is a Blue Ripper 2 clone in 10gal, just transplanted it today,.it'll veg/train for 5 weeks, should be huge.

*Bottom-Left*: Flower Room is full and smelling great, week 6 and week 3. Both batches are doing well, lots of bud in there, about 3' x 7' between the 2x 315w lights.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2015)

Smoke report and observations on this new Blue Ripper pheno after a couple of weeks of cure. This is an indica-leaning pheno, much larger/fatter leaves and the blueberry really comes through in comparison to JTR-leaning look of the original sat-dom pheno. The blueberry smell takes right over in comparison to more of a fruity/lemon smell on the sat-dom pheno. Sweet to the point of almost sweet-fuel smell when I open the curing tin. Typically after some cure the smell gets milder/smoother but this one continues to stink up the room when I open the tin.

In a clean pipe test smell and taste transfers through when smoking it, again heavy on the blueberry side and even with some cure it's still a lung buster, holding it in for any length of time and you're forced to exhale or cough, not from harshness, it's just a strong punch you can't hold in too long.

Stone is a nice combo of an almost immediate body stone, then 2-3 minutes in, a nice strong head stone that blurs your eyes and sticks with you for a couple of hours. Not racy but energetic, even with the strong body stone, it's not couch locking, just a nice relaxed body stone but you can still get shit done. Should produce some nice meds in edibles, I'd think better than the other pheno which is a little more racy and less of a body stone. Can't wait to make some edibles with this one, the 7gal I have going should produce enough to make some meds, it's responding great to training, getting larger and looking stronger than the sat-dom pheno.

Buds are nice and dense, not rock hard like my Blue Pyramid that produces little rocks, closer to a JTR bud, on a scale of 100 I'd rate it around 65 for density. In comparison, my Blue Dream pheno would be 75 and Blue Pyramid would be 95. Bag appeal is good, reddish hairs, lots of trichs covering it and that very strong blueberry/kushy smell. Should be a keeper and looking forward to running some of the F2's this one created. The male I hit it with is another indica-leaning and very strong blueberry smell pheno which should produce some dank phenos. Up to about 30 seeds from this one and will end up with around 50 after filtering out any small/green seeds. More than enough to search for an F3 candidate 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2015)

Some shots of the group and all buds from the two runs in the flower room, Day 44 and Day 22. Blue Pyramid is typically done within ~49-52 days so definitely by next weekend, balance in the first batch will be pulled in ~10 days or so  Some early frost showing already on the Harlequin and Blue Dream buds...

Group shots:



JTR Day 44:


Blue Ripper Day 44:


Blue Pyramid Day 44:


Blue Dream Day 22:


Harlequin Day 22:


Cheers


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful plants, do you notice much of a difference in yield in 5 vs 7 gal pots?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Beautiful plants, do you notice much of a difference in yield in 5 vs 7 gal pots?


Thanks, I look at it as gallons of medium, in that measurement they produce about the same. 4x 5 gal = 20gal so it will produce more than 2x 7gal, but they should produce relative to their container size. Of course it's strain dependant, I have 5 strains going and only 2-3 that produce decent to well. In the 7gal imo you're better to veg a little longer to take advantage of the extra medium and get some better yields. The next 2x 7gal coming up should be a good size and produce 10-12 zips between them. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2015)

8 days of growth from the last post for these 2x 7gal Blue Rippers, another 10 days or so before they flip. Added the trellises a few days ago to spread them a bit, the indica-leaning pheno on the left is liking them. It was only about 1-2" taller than the one on the right last week. Looks like I'll have to bend this one a bit to maintain anywhere near an even canopy. Smell on that pheno is dank right through vegging, much like the Blue Dream pheno I have, both stink even in veg.


Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 19, 2015)

Those IR shots are cool. You shoulda posted those as some mysterious albino strain...hahahahah

Anyway, looks like you run a tight, clean space. Impressive. Like to see more of it and how you have it set up. I think i remember saying youve got it all tied into a hvac system?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey @Gquebed thanks for popping by, yeah I'd be the only game in town for the "albino" weed - lol

Thanks, the flower room is pretty pimped and easy to maintain. It only flowers weed, no storage or any other activities in there, makes it easy to keep it clean. I tied a vent into my HVAC after running a space heater in there before the room was built/finished, first hydro bill I saw made me very creative 

I posted the step-by-step build of that room in the design section, a little overboard on some things but it'll last me for a while and it's nice to just focus on the grows vs. environmental issues 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-flower-room-w-pics-from-start-to-finish.833896/

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 21, 2015)

Almost done for the first batch, Day 49 & Day 27 shots from last night.

4-5 days left for most of them. The Blue Pyramid is pretty well done, nice and ripe, cloudy, the odd amber coming in towards the bottom. Will likely pull it Sunday night, got a good shot of the true colour showing some purple that always shows in the last week or so. All the 5gal plants have solid buds, some good weight in them. Got some bud shots of each strain, all these phenos generate some nice frost. 

Group shots:
  


Blue Ripper Day 49:


Blue Pyramid Day 49:


JTR Day 49:


Blue Dream Day 27:


Harlequin Day 27:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2015)

Finished picking through the F2 seeds from the Blue Ripper 2, indica-dom pheno mother. Ended up with ~75 of these to hunt through. Should be ready to start popping them about mid-December. A couple of greener one's but most are dark and fat, just the way I like'm 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

Blue Pyramid came down last night, nicely ripe at Day 52, some amber coming in. 1.5 zips, maybe 2 in there, this stuff is so dense it's deceiving compared to any other strains I'm running. Looks like I may get a couple of the clones to root, took a while as I cut them a couple of weeks into flowering (first clones crapped out) but seeing some bumps on a couple of the clones. This one was bad with pythium during early veg, to the point I almost culled it so anything I get off it is a bonus. Glad I was able to save it as it's one of my favourite meds, incredible taste/smell and great indica body stone/couch lock when needed. I almost forgot until I noticed a small piece of tape I had put on a branch I pollinated, hit a few buds on one branch with the very stinky/blueberry Blue Ripper male, should be interesting to see what comes out of those seeds, could be some dank meds if they took 

   

Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 24, 2015)

hey bro,,, found ya... buds look great!! does that blue pyramid cure to a blue hue bud?? ive ran many many blue strains with no such luck,tryed low rez temps, room temps, longer veg,longer bloom, nutes etc...after several dif blue berrys,blue mystic,berry bomb, blue power, blue dream, and more.. why cant i get buds with real color? finally found a purple, purple#1 from dutch passion planted 2 both purple but they are not going to produce for shit..only 3 weeks into flower so guess we will see...

oh ive been spraying a few plants with the tiresias mist for 17 days now,,,out of 7 plants only 2 look like theyr getting male balls coming in...fingers crossed.....


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey bro,,, found ya... buds look great!! does that blue pyramid cure to a blue hue bud?? ive ran many many blue strains with no such luck,tryed low rez temps, room temps, longer veg,longer bloom, nutes etc...after several dif blue berrys,blue mystic,berry bomb, blue power, blue dream, and more.. why cant i get buds with real color? finally found a purple, purple#1 from dutch passion planted 2 both purple but they are not going to produce for shit..only 3 weeks into flower so guess we will see...
> 
> oh ive been spraying a few plants with the tiresias mist for 17 days now,,,out of 7 plants only 2 look like theyr getting male balls coming in...fingers crossed.....


Hey, cheers, glad you popped by. Not really only the larger/top buds go purple, they dry/cure to a very dark colour but not really purple, beautiful colours on the vine though. It's genetics, like I can get more colour out of this one through the winter with lower lights-off temps, but it has to be in the genetics or it won't go purple imo. Maybe I'll get lucky with the cross and add some production to it, great strain but production sucks. Good luck on selfing those plants, that shit's expensive though for only 2 to take, hopefully you'll get more by the time they're done.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 24, 2015)

How do you go about pollinating your plants? Do you hit the lowers a few times a week? Do you dilute the pollen with flour?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> How do you go about pollinating your plants? Do you hit the lowers a few times a week? Do you dilute the pollen with flour?


Hey @DesertGrow89 it depends on where/what I'm pollenating. One of 2 ways, but always the same method, collect and cut my pollen with flour (~3:1 to 4:1) mainly to pick up any moisture, brush it on the buds I want to pollinate using a small/flat art paint brush (I buy them at the dollar store). Only difference is if I'm doing it in a small tent and no worries about hitting other flowering plants I'll just pollinate the plants inside the tent and spray them down with water the next night just so there's no pollen flying around, that shit goes everywhere and travels far/fast. *Only one application is needed*, if the pollen is viable and you hit the buds somewhere around Day 17-21 of 12/12 (I go by strain and the maturity of the flowers), then you'll notice within a few hours that the hairs start to go brown/reddish, within 24 hours or so they start to recede/curl. The trick to getting quality seeds is to hit the buds when they've matured enough but not too long into flowering so they have at least 4-5 weeks to grow/mature the seeds, I recommend 5 weeks.

If I'm doing just a branch or two on plants that are in the main flower room, I pollinate the buds/braches I want outside the flower room or bring them in the tent if not in use, pollinate, let them sit for ~3 hours for the pollen to take, spray them well with water, let them dry off a bit and put them back into the flower room. I'll usually spray the pollinated branches with water again a day later to make sure no stray pollen gets spread around the flower room. That's the main caution, if you pollinate selective branches in your only flower room, you're risking pollinating other plants if you don't spray them down to keep stray pollen from spreading/pollenating your whole crop.

I've played around with different methods of processing/collecting the pollen. The key to viable pollen is to ensure that no moisture gets into it. I let the male flowers mature on the plant until they start releasing pollen, then cut one flower at a time starting with the most mature flowers (sometimes over a couple of days) and put them into a paper bag.. Once I've collected a few flowers I take the paper bag and a clean/dry plastic freezer bag into the garage so there's no pollen flying around the house. Take the flowers out of the paper bag and shake them vigorously into the plastic baggie. Then I sift that through a dollar store sifter to remove any plant material that may have fallen into the bag. Then immediately mix it with flour to pick up any remaining moisture. That goes into the fridge if I'm doing multiple day collections or planning to pollinate within a week or so, eventually I combine the batches into a single bag. For storage any longer than a week or two, I put the baggie into a mason jar, fill the jar with rice, and freeze it. imo, anything over 4-5 months for pollen is questionable for viability. For some projects like this Blue Ripper I'm keeping the male going by cloning it as I don't want to chance losing that male/pollen. Cheers.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2015)

Great post/advice Groerr.



GroErr said:


> Then immediately mix it with flour to pick up any remaining moisture.


I need to give that a try. I usually collect pollen directly in a small vial (like the ones used by some seed vendors), holding it under opened flowers, slide it around the anthers and wiggle a little. This gives me pure pollen (i.e. no plant material) but putting it in a vial directly doesn't allow it to dry very well so I need to keep the vial open for a week or longer. Will mix it with flower next time to see if I can reduce that time.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Great post/advice Groerr.
> 
> I need to give that a try. I usually collect pollen directly in a small vial (like the ones used by some seed vendors), holding it under opened flowers, slide it around the anthers and wiggle a little. This gives me pure pollen (i.e. no plant material) but putting it in a vial directly doesn't allow it to dry very well so I need to keep the vial open for a week or longer. Will mix it with flower next time to see if I can reduce that time.


Hey thanks @Sativied, hope you're well. This multi-step processing is a bit of work but I've also lost pollen to moisture which sucks even more! As you know it doesn't take much pollen but it has to be clean/dry, haven't had any issues with viability of flour-cut pollen. Cheers.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow thanks for taking the time to write that up. I read a post from uncle ben saying that he uses a 1:12 ratio (pollen:flour) and hits receptor branches a few times a week on a weekly basis. But you just said only one application is needed. Your method seems easier and less of a hassle. Perhaps I'll try both ways eventually. Also didn't know that females should be pollinated around week three, very useful post!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Wow thanks for taking the time to write that up. I read a post from uncle ben saying that he uses a 1:12 ratio (pollen:flour) and hits receptor branches a few times a week on a weekly basis. But you just said only one application is needed. Your method seems easier and less of a hassle. Perhaps I'll try both ways eventually. Also didn't know that females should be pollinated around week three, very useful post!


Cheers, no problem. I remember reading that in UB's post too, not sure why he does that, have never hit them more than once and only time I didn't get seeds was with some older 6 month frozen pollen, got less than a handful. Might be something to try with older pollen? Hmmm...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2015)

Couple of decent clones coming up, should be flipped by the weekend. One of each Blue Ripper pheno in 7gal's, vegged and trained for about 6 weeks now.. Trellised them and shaped them a bit, both are looking strong, should be a good run.




Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 25, 2015)

ive always had problems keeping male pollen viable for long times...i put silica packets and flour or corn starch in but still viability only lasts a few months at best..which can be very troublesome wen u need the pollen for back crossing for stability...
if your using coildal silver spray to get pollen, how many days do u spray flowers? not quite sold on this mist yet,,maybe i should have stuck w/ making the silver spray myself..idk


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive always had problems keeping male pollen viable for long times...i put silica packets and flour or corn starch in but still viability only lasts a few months at best..which can be very troublesome wen u need the pollen for back crossing for stability...
> if your using coildal silver spray to get pollen, how many days do u spray flowers? not quite sold on this mist yet,,maybe i should have stuck w/ making the silver spray myself..idk


Yeah I've pretty well settled on 5 months maximum for pollen viability. For the one's I want to keep I'll keep them going through cloning so I can generate fresh pollen as needed, it can take months and months to find the next pheno worth pollenating. I've never done selfing, haven't really had anything worth selfing, but I may just do these 2 Blue Ripper phenos as a back-up so I'm interested to see if that spray works as advertised.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey Mo, nice treats for after gorging on turkey! Happy thanksgiving to you and all the folks south of the border, I'm still full from ours in October


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2015)

While our US folks were getting fat on turkey I was pulling some nice fat and solid buds out of the flower room 

The Blue Pyramid was pulled at Day 52, these 2x Blue Ripper and 1x JTR at Day 55 below. I had turned off the IR light about 2 weeks into this run as I wasn't pleased with the results over a couple of runs. I maintained the 630/660nm for 10 minutes before lights on as I had good results with those prior to adding the 730nm at lights off. I also maintained the 12.5/11.5 schedule for the CMH lights. The buds on all of these are rocks, just solid and they're very dry when I pulled them so it's not that they're holding a lot of moisture (you can see the one Blue Ripper is a bit droopy as it was more than ready for water). I'd be cautious adding 730nm with these CMH lights, not looking good unless I was doing something wrong. Will be leaving them off for now.

Here's the 2x Blue Ripper (one large/one small at bottom/front) and JTR at the back.


JTR turned out to be a nice haul, those two outside colas have thick stems but are still bending out under the weight, nice. One of the smaller colas at the back has some back-crossed Blue Ripper seeds 





Larger Blue Ripper, buds are the same, nicely matured and frosty:





Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful work as always GroErr 
Love the Blue Ripper


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Beautiful work as always GroErr
> Love the Blue Ripper


Cheers and thanks Bob, can't wait to see what the new indica-leaning pheno pulls with some training, looking very strong. I'm favouring this new pheno for smell and taste, very blueberry/sweet after some cure. They'll be loaded tonight


----------



## dduo420 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Nov 29, 2015)

Still rocking your space, very nice.................ever try pyramid's Tut? crazy strong

be safe grower


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Still rocking your space, very nice.................ever try pyramid's Tut? crazy strong
> 
> be safe grower


Thanks and cheers @psuagro, haven't tried it but have heard good things about it, too many seeds, not enough space! You just reminded me that I have a few of their Anesthesia regs I added to an order a while back. Was impressed with the quality of the Blue Pyramid, if their other strains are as good don't think you can go wrong with any of their gear. Should have a few seeds in that BP I just pulled, hit a branch with Blue Ripper male pollen


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Nov 29, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and cheers @psuagro, haven't tried it but have heard good things about it, too many seeds, not enough space! You just reminded me that I have a few of their Anesthesia regs I added to an order a while back. Was impressed with the quality of the Blue Pyramid, if their other strains are as good don't think you can go wrong with any of their gear. Should have a few seeds in that BP I just pulled, hit a branch with Blue Ripper male pollen


I hear you on space restrictions!...................... anesthesia sounds good, I'm always a nl cross/hybrid fan


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2015)

Re-load time  Day 36 and Day 2 at the back. These 2x 7gal are one of each of the Blue Ripper pheno's. Vegged and trained for 6 1/2 weeks. I put trellises on them about a week ago, as they stretch I'll guide the colas through them to maintain a reasonable height. They're 24" & 26"H high before stretching so they'll end up around 38-40"H and right now they're 32" x 42", they'll end up ~36 x 48" so I'll depend on some bleeding from the other light to cover the one end.

Group:



JTR Day 36:


Blue Dream Day 36:


Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey there, thought I'd stop in for a peek-

NICE!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hey there, thought I'd stop in for a peek-
> 
> NICE!


Cheers @ttystikk thanks for popping by. The darker of the 2 new 7gal is a first gen clone of a new indica-leaning Blue Ripper pheno. Took well to training, hoping for a few zips of that one for the stash, very tasty fire


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2015)

Flower room update at Day 42 & Day 8. 3gal plants are looking good, should fatten a bit in the next week. The Harlequin only has ~ a week to go as it normally finishes around 50-52 days. The 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's are well into the stretch, they're growing an inch or two per day last couple of days, they've almost evened out with the 3gal plants already, another 6" or so to go in height  

Some group and cola shots:





JTR 3gal @day 42:


Blue Dream 3gal @day 42:


Harlequin 3gal @day 42:


Cheers


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 6, 2015)

This thread deserves sticky, IMO.

how to do everything right!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This thread deserves sticky, IMO.
> 
> how to do everything right!


Lol, thanks for the kudos @a senile fungus, have a long way to go in getting everything right though, I wish! Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2015)

This is cool, 3 cam-shots of the flower room over a 10 day stretch period for the 2x 7gal. Tonight's was day 13 so they were in there 3 days before the first shot and just starting to stretch. Probably another 2" or so, buds are setting in. Put a 3.5" platform under the shorter one to even out the canopy. Both are massive and have some nice colas developing. Should be a good run 





Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2015)

An amazing Time-Lapse Diorama. Awesome!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2015)

Javadog said:


> An amazing Time-Lapse Diorama. Awesome!


Cheers JD, it was pretty cool to see when I was flipping through the pics. They just explode when they get flipped


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice even canopy you have there! What is the latest in veg that you upcan from 3 to 7 gallon pots? A couple weeks?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Nice even canopy you have there! What is the latest in veg that you upcan from 3 to 7 gallon pots? A couple weeks?


Hey thanks @DesertGrow89, had to prop up the one closet to the camera by a few inches to keep things even, just 2x4's and a piece of plywood, nothing fancy but it works. Yeah I try to give them at least 2 weeks, typically 3 after the last up-pot. If I'm finished training 2 weeks is good, if I want to FIM or Super-crop I try for at least 3 weeks. I just like to have the roots well established before flipping, we are essentially growing root balls, the rest is easy if you have a strong root system. Typically go 1 to 2 or 3, then 7. Next one coming up is a 10gal that I may run under the 210w bulb to see what it can do. It has about a week left and finished with training, FIM'd it about 10 days ago. Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2015)

Pulled the Harlequin at Day 50, it's ready and they say letting it go degrades the CBD so out she goes. Always forget how much I like the smell/taste of this one, not a huge producer but nice tight buds and quality meds.




Flower Room is going well. 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's at the back are settling in after the stretch and filling in with bud. Grabbed a pic with the 630/660nm LED's on before lights on, highlighted the buds well with the flash. At the front/bottom are a JTR (left-bottom) at Day 50, right-bottom is a Fire OG at Day 16, culled a couple but this one is nice, could be a keeper, smells like skunk road kill. 2x Blue Dream's at Day 50 behind them at Day 50 are fat and dense. The one's at Day 50 should be good to go by next weekend, dry by Xmas 



JTR Day 50:



Blue Dream Day 50:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

Some Thursday morning bud porn


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Nice!


Cheers JD, that JTR makes bud porn shots easy


----------



## Alaric (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice GroErr,

47 pages late to the party. I really like the bud structure of the blue dream----look forward to the smoke report of those beauties.

cheers,

A~~~


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

Alaric said:


> Very nice GroErr,
> 
> 47 pages late to the party. I really like the bud structure of the blue dream----look forward to the smoke report of those beauties.
> 
> ...


Welcome Alaric, never too late to join a party! Don't usually do smoke reports unless it's a new strain or pheno, been running these for a while now. Here's a short version though for those who haven't tried these strains.

That HSO Blue Dream is a nice one for production, nice smell and taste, mid-grade for potency. Smells very spicy when growing, completely different when dry, like peanut butter blueberry is how I describe the smell and taste after curing. Very popular with patients that have a low tolerance and can't handle something stronger like JTR or Blue Ripper. This could be the last run for it, nice all around plant with good production but there's a lot of competition for the space, my son is growing it so I can always get a cut if needed.

Now that JTR is the lemon-pinesol pheno, all lemon smell during flowering and after dry/curing, the pine comes on exhale, nice smooth smoke and punches you in the head when it kicks in, classic sativa-dom high though, energetic, somewhat racy, get stuff done while you're shit faced, it's not going anywhere, pretty well every other round I manage to sneak one in. It's also the mother of both 7gal Blue Ripper phenos at the back of the room so it will stick around for BX crosses. Medium producer but can pull it's weight with some training and top notch quality/punch.

The Harlequin up at the top of the page is my only 1:1 THC/CBD strain. It's also the most unique smell/taste I've ever smoked, really hard to describe it. Closest smell/taste I can come up with is a tropical fruit smoothie perfume if there were such a thing. The smell and taste are so strong they'll overpower anything in the room, like opening a perfume bottle, and unlike many, the smell is identical to the taste. It's one of a few phenos I pulled when I originally got the seeds (BCBD Harlequin BX3). Not a huge producer but very unique and quality meds, I don't share this one with many  Cheers.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Ah, but is it "Lemon Pledge" ? ! ? !







LOL


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Ah, but is it "Lemon Pledge" ? ! ? !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Only when it's wet/curing, a little more subtle once it's cured - lol (not a bad thing?)


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 17, 2015)

GroErr said:


> The Harlequin up at the top of the page is my only 1:1 THC/CBD strain. It's also the most unique smell/taste I've ever smoked, really hard to describe it. Closest smell/taste I can come up with is a tropical fruit smoothie perfume if there were such a thing. The smell and taste are so strong they'll overpower anything in the room, like opening a perfume bottle, and unlike many, the smell is identical to the taste. It's one of a few phenos I pulled when I originally got the seeds (BCBD Harlequin BX3). Not a huge producer but very unique and quality meds, I don't share this one with many  Cheers.


Interesting, I've been wanting a CBD strain and after reading this Harlequin is now on my want list. Actually the way you describe it is similar to how I would describe these Grandoggy Purps which are undescribable, and it's those terpenes that make it my favorite.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Interesting, I've been wanting a CBD strain and after reading this Harlequin is now on my want list. Actually the way you describe it is similar to how I would describe these Grandoggy Purps which are undescribable, and it's those terpenes that make it my favorite.


Hey thanks for popping by Dave, that was one 4 that were grown out from a pack, rest were culled art different stages. All the others had a fuelly smell, one really strong and were Ok but this keeper was completely different, that fruit/perfume smell is nothing like I've smelled/tasted in 40 years of smoking. Not a lot of room for keeping strains going, they have to have something exceptional and that one fit the bill for sure. Cheers.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Those would all be nice scents to have flying around inside a house. What is the percentage of THC in the harlequin? Does it still produce a psychoactive effect as it has equal thc:cbd? Need to get my hands on some pollen so the good ones can be saved as they are revealed.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Those would all be nice scents to have flying around inside a house. What is the percentage of THC in the harlequin? Does it still produce a psychoactive effect as it has equal thc:cbd? Need to get my hands on some pollen so the good ones can be saved as they are revealed.


Unfortunately I have no way to test it here right now, we don't have the services available unless you're one of the few designated government approved growers. Something that will change when we get to legalization I'd think. I've looked at some home test kits but haven't pulled the trigger as they all seem a little shady and questionable for accuracy. It's supposed to be 1:1, anywhere from 7-12% of each but no way of telling for sure, it's very clear headed stone, different than typical smoke. it's also very relaxing, not a body stone like I'd get from a Blue Pyramid indica or that indica-dom Blue Ripper pheno, more of just a total relaxed feeling. A friend of mine that I gave a few buds to came back asking for more, said it stopped his back spasms almost instantly and I didn't tell him anything about it, just said here try this shit. That's usually how I test new strains/phenos that I think are good, give some out in a blindfold test, e.g. no information or background on the effects or even solicit feedback. The one's that offer feedback on their own like coming back for more are the keepers - lol Not very scientific but probably more telling than a test  These BCBD BX3's are supposedly regs but all the one's I pulled were fems. This particular pheno clones so easy/fast that I haven't worried about losing it, I should consider selfing it though as a backup. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2015)

Coming up, first generation clone of that indi-dom Blue Ripper pheno. This one was cut about 3 weeks after the first one I have going in the flower room. Put it in a 10gal to see what it can do and I'm going to run the 210w Elite Agro bulb I think, just to see what it can do. I'll have an idea of what this pheno can produce as the first one will be about 3 weeks ahead of it . After running the first clone of this one for 3 weeks I can see I should have watered/fed this pheno more and more often, that first one is sucking up a gallon a day and dry as a bone every 2 days in a 7gal. Not as many bud sites as the sat-dom pheno so won't likely produce as much but quality is better/different, great body stone that hits immediately on exhale, plus the head stone from the sat-dom pheno. Can't wait to pull some more, I'm out of the first 2gal from seed, should have held back on samplers 




Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 19, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Coming up, first generation clone of that indi-dom Blue Ripper pheno. This one was cut about 3 weeks after the first one I have going in the flower room. Put it in a 10gal to see what it can do and I'm going to run the 210w Elite Agro bulb I think, just to see what it can do. I'll have an idea of what this pheno can produce as the first one will be about 3 weeks ahead of it . After running the first clone of this one for 3 weeks I can see I should have watered/fed this pheno more and more often, that first one is sucking up a gallon a day and dry as a bone every 2 days in a 7gal. Not as many bud sites as the sat-dom pheno so won't likely produce as much but quality is better/different, great body stone that hits immediately on exhale, plus the head stone from the sat-dom pheno. Can't wait to pull some more, I'm out of the first 2gal from seed, should have held back on samplers
> 
> View attachment 3567924
> View attachment 3567925
> ...


what were the flowers on the mom like?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> what were the flowers on the mom like?


Hey bf, they were nice, decent density, lots of frost, very tasty/sweet. Only ran it in a 2gal with a couple of others to see what came up, no training. It's looking good, filling in well now after the stretch, just about to post some pics. Here's a bud shot of the mom from seed, Day 49 of 58.


Had fresh pollen from this male which stunk the basement up and hit the mom from seed with it. F2's are just curing, another week or two and I'll start popping some of those


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2015)

Current run in the flower room. Day 56 for the smaller 3gal and Day 22 for the 2x 7gal at the back. Leaving the 3gal's for another day or two, they can use it and they're still drinking. Nice dense buds on both JTR and both Blue Dream's. The 2x Blue Ripper's in 7gal are filling in just past week 3, density of buds on the sat-dom pheno is better but the other one is catching up, filling in the spaces after the stretch. Both are healthy and drinking heavy, the new indi-dom pheno is taking in a gallon a day +, having to water every other day now.

Group shots:





JTR 3gal Day 56:



Blue Dream 3gal Day 56:



Blue Ripper 1 7gal Day 22:




Blue Ripper 2 7gal Day 22:




Fire OG 2gal Day 22:



Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 20, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey bf, they were nice, decent density, lots of frost, very tasty/sweet. Only ran it in a 2gal with a couple of others to see what came up, no training. It's looking good, filling in well now after the stretch, just about to post some pics. Here's a bud shot of the mom from seed, Day 49 of 58.
> View attachment 3568324
> 
> Had fresh pollen from this male which stunk the basement up and hit the mom from seed with it. F2's are just curing, another week or two and I'll start popping some of those
> View attachment 3568326 View attachment 3568325


 YUMMM!! pullin my seat up real close for this one 1!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> YUMMM!! pullin my seat up real close for this one 1!


I threw some F2's from both phenos (same male) in a cup to see if they were ready. From the original sat-dom pheno, 3 of 3 popped tails so looks like they're ready. The one's from this new indi-dom pheno need some more time, only one popped a tail, another week or two at most they should be good to go. I may pop a bunch of both and SOG them early in the new year, getting a little impatient to see what comes out from these F2's  Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

Pulled the 2x 3gal Blue Dream's and 1x 3gal JTR out last night, Day 57. They'll be chopped/hung over the next couple of nights and I'll have fresh Blue Dream, JTR & Harlequin to choose from Xmas day 

Blue Dream's:
    

JTR:
   

Cheers


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 21, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the 2x 3gal Blue Dream's and 1x 3gal JTR out last night, Day 57. They'll be chopped/hung over the next couple of nights and I'll have fresh Blue Dream, JTR & Harlequin to choose from Xmas day
> 
> Blue Dream's:
> View attachment 3569379 View attachment 3569398 View attachment 3569383 View attachment 3569384
> ...


Looking awesome man, what are your yields like off those 3 gallon containers? 

Looks like you're going to have a nice Xmas!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Looking awesome man, what are your yields like off those 3 gallon containers?
> 
> Looks like you're going to have a nice Xmas!


Hey thanks Dave, those 3 will average about 2 zips each dry, another 1.5 zips or so from the Harlequin that got pulled last week. These were just about getting some variety and filling the space when it became available. Don't typically run 3gal's in there, I find 5/7gal better if I want some yield but these did Ok for smaller plants, great density on all of them. The drying room smells f'n awesome right now  Cheers.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 21, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks Dave, those 3 will average about 2 zips each dry, another 1.5 zips or so from the Harlequin that got pulled last week. These were just about getting some variety and filling the space when it became available. Don't typically run 3gal's in there, I find 5/7gal better if I want some yield but these did Ok for smaller plants, great density on all of them. The drying room smells f'n awesome right now  Cheers.


We need smellovision, they both look nice and chunky too, congrats and enjoy your harvest over the holiday.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> We need smellovision, they both look nice and chunky too, congrats and enjoy your harvest over the holiday.


Yeah that would be awesome for this site, try before you buy/grow


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

The thread is rocking. :0) Froooossssty work! 

I wanted to try JTR but did not get a female...need to try harder.
(but I got my Christmas bean buy too slow and JTR had sold out ;0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

Javadog said:


> The thread is rocking. :0) Froooossssty work!
> 
> I wanted to try JTR but did not get a female...need to try harder.
> (but I got my Christmas bean buy too slow and JTR had sold out ;0)
> ...


New year, new beans? Worth finding a pheno, it's crosses well too, keep those males and stud them out!  I just picked up a pack and all it's for is to see if I can find a decent male - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

Re-loaded the flower room last night so Day 1 tonight for the new one. Put a 10gal Blue Ripper indi-dom pheno in and changed the bulb to the 210w. There really doesn't seem to be much of a difference in light intensity, want to see what the 210w can do, should end up about 2x3 or so. This one stretches fast and straight up but I had room for 4x trellises and will guide the branches to spread it out a bit. Nice healthy plant, should do well.

The 2x 7gal at the back are filling in, not bad development for Day 24, lots of time to thicken up 






Cheers


----------



## borbor (Dec 21, 2015)

you out-skill me by an order of magnitude


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

borbor said:


> you out-skill me by an order of magnitude


Don't know about that but thanks borbor, those Blue Ripper's make it look easy  Cheers.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 21, 2015)

what size is the room your growing in? how are your lights set up above plants? do you have a seperate veg room? plants look really healthy,,good going,,grow well n be well


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> what size is the room your growing in? how are your lights set up above plants? do you have a seperate veg room? plants look really healthy,,good going,,grow well n be well


Hey thanks, these one's are nice and healthy, should do well. That room is strictly for flowering, it's 4' x 9.5' x 7.5' H. I have a DIY 2x4x5.5' cabinet and 2x4x5' tent that I veg in, under those LG Top LED reflector panels. I have a small 2x2x4' tent mainly used for males/breeding with 200w of LED COBs as well.

Lights are side by side but a few feet apart and each can cover about 3.5 x 3.5 well if I'm running both 315's. I run them 20-22" above the canopy and try and keep an even canopy across so I can keep the lights at the same height and get some bleeding between the 2x LEC's. Those 2x 7gal are more like 3x4' now so really stretching that 315w on that end of the room. Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 22, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, these one's are nice and healthy, should do well. That room is strictly for flowering, it's 4' x 9.5' x 7.5' H. I have a DIY 2x4x5.5' cabinet and 2x4x5' tent that I veg in, under those LG Top LED reflector panels. I have a small 2x2x4' tent mainly used for males/breeding with 200w of LED COBs as well.
> 
> Lights are side by side but a few feet apart and each can cover about 3.5 x 3.5 well if I'm running both 315's. I run them 20-22" above the canopy and try and keep an even canopy across so I can keep the lights at the same height and get some bleeding between the 2x LEC's. Those 2x 7gal are more like 3x4' now so really stretching that 315w on that end of the room. Cheers


have you ever did a test piniing the cmh against the cob led? id like to see a good comparison cmh vs cob of the same or close wattage. im not led technically inclined, so im weary of purchasing any led. i was weary buying the cmh but now im very happy i tried it.. i bought a few led lamps years ago, needless to say they wer garbage, a total waste of cash.. after that all the led talk made me a skeptic..


----------



## GroErr (Dec 22, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> have you ever did a test piniing the cmh against the cob led? id like to see a good comparison cmh vs cob of the same or close wattage. im not led technically inclined, so im weary of purchasing any led. i was weary buying the cmh but now im very happy i tried it.. i bought a few led lamps years ago, needless to say they wer garbage, a total waste of cash.. after that all the led talk made me a skeptic..


No haven't done a side-by-side and really can't do that without breaking my perpetual cycle. I did the same thing about 3 years ago and tried some Chinese LED's that ended up being crap for flowering, they veg great and are part of what contributes to my plants exploding when they hit the CMH in the flower room, the kelvin/spectrum difference Is part of it. Since then though, COBs have developed and they do a great job, top notch quality too. When I run them in my small tent I've never been disappointed with the quality and I've pulled .9 gpw in there with them so they can produce, and that's not even the latest like the CXB-3590 Cree's which are much better.

If our Canadian dollar wasn't so bad right now I would have already pulled the trigger on 300w of 3590's, I don't have the time to build and there are no commercial panel builders that I've been able to find here but our dollar is about .70 to the US dollar so very expensive to buy from the US right now. I'll likely go ahead anyhow, I need a new toy for the new year  I couldn't do a side-by-side but I could run same clones back-to-back under CMH and then COBs to see the difference in the same environment and grow style. Timing would be the most difficult doing it that way, I'd have to time my cloning so both sets of clones got the same amount of veg/size going in.

_I'm looking at. 3x of these_, they'd fit very nicely into a 3x3 and I like the design in that I can use 2 or 3 depending on my footprint, move one around if I want to do a small/test run in my 2x2 tent. With 3 of them I could spread them evenly across whatever canopy I'm running to get nice even light distribution/coverage. Or, mix them with CMH and use them to cover a larger footprint.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all, likely last time I'll be on here today and wanted to wish everyone a great holiday season and best wishes for 2016. No matter how or why you celebrate, hopefully it will include some down time and quality time with friends and family. That's what the holiday season means to me, some extra face time with my kids and grandkids, enjoy some good food, visit or host some close friends and just chill. Cheers!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 24, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hi all, likely last time I'll be on here today and wanted to wish everyone a great holiday season and best wishes for 2016. No matter how or why you celebrate, hopefully it will include some down time and quality time with friends and family. That's what the holiday season means to me, some extra face time with my kids and grandkids, enjoy some good food, visit or host some close friends and just chill. Cheers!


you said it brother!!!! best wishes to all!!!


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 25, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Re-loaded the flower room last night so Day 1 tonight for the new one. Put a 10gal Blue Ripper indi-dom pheno in and changed the bulb to the 210w. There really doesn't seem to be much of a difference in light intensity, want to see what the 210w can do, should end up about 2x3 or so. This one stretches fast and straight up but I had room for 4x trellises and will guide the branches to spread it out a bit. Nice healthy plant, should do well.
> 
> The 2x 7gal at the back are filling in, not bad development for Day 24, lots of time to thicken up
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 25, 2015)

TedeBoy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks and cheers @TedeBoy  Took a while to find those 2 Blue Ripper phenos but well worth the search


----------



## GroErr (Dec 25, 2015)

After a lot of eating last night and more tonight, some fresh desert straight off the vine, sampling them all  Ho, ho, ho 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2015)

Wish I could try some of that blue ripper!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Wish I could try some of that blue ripper!


Hey @ttystikk, once I get through some of the f2's to see how that male mixed with these 2 female phenos, I have all 3 in clone and run a batch of seeds to share out. Have 4 initial seedlings in cups from the f2 batch, looking good so far, identical leaf/growth structure so far but they're only shooting out the first set of leaves. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 26, 2015)

Cheers everyone, Day 29 and Day 6 in the flower room.

Blue Ripper's in 7gal at Day 29 are setting up for some nice weight about 1/2 way through. Nice early frost coming in on both phenos, both are smelling strong but that indi-dom pheno is through the roof strong, blueberry perfume, sweet, underlying lemon/citrus. Can't wait to finish this one and build a stash up  Newer 10gal Blue Ripper at the front is Day 6 and started to shoot up a couple of days ago. It should even up with the rest by next weekend. Seems to be doing fine under the 210w bulb, about the same pace as the 7gal under the 315w at this stage. 2 gal Fire OG is doing fine, but no wow factor, smells nice but subtle compared to the Blue Ripper's, no significant frost or anything special about it so far, maybe it'll surprise me later, or not - lol

Group shots:





Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno, Day 29:



Blue Ripper indi-dom pheno, Day 29:



Fire OG, Day 29:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2015)

First few Blue Ripper F2 seedlings starting up. I threw down 3 testers of each to see if they were ready to germinate. Both were hit with the same male which has a nice structure and had a nice strong fruity/blueberry smell to it. The sat-dom mother seeds all popped a tail and 1x indica-dom mother popped. About a week in the party cups and all are looking good so far. The strongest and most vigorous so far is the 1x indica-dom pheno mother seedling. Other 3 are doing Ok but that one is taking off ahead of them (one of the others stretched like a mofo out of the gate and I had to prop it up until the stem gest strong enough to hold it up). All are looking similar in colour and leaf structure, looking indica-dom but very early at this stage so it's just a guessing game until they throw a few more nodes. Will flower out the fems at some point depending on how many make it through culling. Just threw down 8x of each mother's seeds as they should all be ready to germinate. Hoping to get 6 to 8 fems to grow out in 2 or 3gal's depending how many I end up with.



Indica-dom mother seedling:



Sat-dom mother seedlings:





Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 29, 2015)

looking good, the hunt is on....


----------



## redi jedi (Dec 29, 2015)

Is blueripper a cross of JTR and bluedream? I've never heard of it.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> looking good, the hunt is on....


These will be taste testers and will likely run them in 1gal's under LED's in the small tent. Have a couple of males in there which will be done in 3-4 weeks then these can go in there 



redi jedi said:


> Is blueripper a cross of JTR and bluedream? I've never heard of it.


It's just what I'm calling it, it's a cross of JTR and Blueberry. Originally wanted to see if I could add some production to JTR and it did that plus took on some even nicer traits like faster cloning, better taste, maintained JTR's frost/fire at least in the 2x keepers that I used for the F2's


----------



## redi jedi (Dec 29, 2015)

GroErr said:


> These will be taste testers and will likely run them in 1gal's under LED's in the small tent. Have a couple of males in there which will be done in 3-4 weeks then these can go in there
> 
> 
> It's just what I'm calling it, it's a cross of JTR and Blueberry. Originally wanted to see if I could add some production to JTR and it did that plus took on some even nicer traits like faster cloning, better taste, maintained JTR's frost/fire at least in the 2x keepers that I used for the F2's


JTR is a TGA strain correct?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> JTR is a TGA strain correct?


Yes, Jack The Ripper, I've been running the female that spawned those seeds for a couple of years. This JTR pheno is killer, strong punch and energetic head stone. The Blueberry/indica came through in the indica-dom F1 pheno and combines a good punch/head stone with an instant body stone, nice combo and great smell/taste


----------



## redi jedi (Dec 29, 2015)

The few Tga beans I've run were good producers, but kinda mild on effect...think it was jillybean.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> The few Tga beans I've run were good producers, but kinda mild on effect...think it was jillybean.


I've read that you have to do a lot of hunting, although I got that one keeper out of a 10-pack. Not a lot different than other strains I have going though, maybe one keeper in a pack. Got lucky on an HSO Blue Dream but they were fems and it's nowhere near as strong as that JTR pheno. I have a buddy that smokes joints like someone would smoke cigarettes and whenever he's over here he asks me to pull out JTR or Blue Ripper, only strains that get him high so he's a good baseline


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2015)

Productive day, ran a double batch of 60mg Blue Ripper caps and this batch of Harlequin (CBD) sift. First batch of this and decent return, 98g/8.9g or 9% return @100u. Mixed in some dry material and got a little dirty but no biggie, this is strictly for caps 
  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2015)

IR Camshot of some Day 33 Blue Ripper donkey dicks developing 



Cheers


----------



## borbor (Dec 30, 2015)

nice! are you noticing much difference with the 210 watt?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2015)

borbor said:


> nice! are you noticing much difference with the 210 watt?


Thanks borbor, they're doing very well, both phenos are thickening up. Too early to tell on the 210w at the other end of the room, that 10gal by the door is only 10 days in, flowering will be where any difference may show up but it's only going to take about 2x3' so should do fine. It's stretching normally, you can see it at the back of that pic, only about 3" below the larger one's now, another week of stretch so it should end up pretty well even. I left a 2gal Fire OG in the corner getting the edges of the 210w and it's doing fine as well, no room where those 2x 7gal's are anyhow, they're now taking about 3x4'


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2015)

I like how the IR exposes the growth. Nice.

That seemed to be a lot of frost for 29 days in those shots up there....even nicer! :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I like how the IR exposes the growth. Nice.
> 
> That seemed to be a lot of frost for 29 days in those shots up there....even nicer! :0)
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, they give a nice perspective of what's coming up  No shortage of frost in there for sure, looking like some leaners in there with ~3 weeks left!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2016)

I had dropped 5x Fireballs a while back, 4 popped, 2 got culled at different stages. The remaining 2 were potential phenos for flowering and pretty sure both ended up males. They're in 2gal pots, threw them in the 2x2 LED tent to flower out and collect some pollen. Both are nice structures, different but both worthy of flowering I think. Both smell strong, but the one in the right-back corner is perfume level strong. The one on the left is taking up 2/3 of the tent, fast growing and strong throughout veg.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2016)

Cam overview of the gardens.

*Top-Left*: Veg Cabinet is full. A bunch of clones and seedlings going on the top shelf. Out of sight on the floor are 16 party cups with 8x Blue Ripper sat-dom F2's and 8x Blue Ripper indi-dom F2's. All 16 cracked, will see how many make it over the next week.

*Top-Right*: Veg Tent has 1x 10gal Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno. After those Fireballs turned out to be males, this was the only decent sized plant to veg for the next round. Have another 3 weeks to train and veg it, should be a good size by then. There's a small 1gal Blue Ripper male clone and a potential Blue Power Plant (PPP x Blueberry) F2 in 1gal behind the 10gal. It's smelling strong, will likely flower it out whether female or male.

*Bottom-Left*: Flower room is at Day 34 and Day 12 in there. The 2x 7gal Blue Ripper's continue to fill in and gain weight. The 10gal at the back has caught up to the others in height, may go another 1-2" and looking good. Buds are starting to set in. The 2gal Fire OG is acting up, overnight it slowed drinking after the last watering. Gave it a good watering with lots of run-off and will keep an eye on it. May end up just pulling it, nothing impressive about it anyhow.

*Bottom-Right*: LED Tent with the 2x 2gal Fireballs males at Day 5. You can see how big the one on the left is compared to the one in the right corner.



Cheers


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, juggling four different rooms seems like a lot of work!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Wow, juggling four different rooms seems like a lot of work!


Lol, it's not work, gardening is my downtime, my personal space away from the rest of the world


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2016)

I hear that. :0)

I wish that I had access to my photo archive right now. I got a Fireball
that disappeared under frost....wondered if it might have been that my
Kessil Frost-Gun might have been pointing at it, but dang! :0)

JD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, it's not work, gardening is my downtime, my personal space away from the rest of the world


Truer words...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I hear that. :0)
> 
> I wish that I had access to my photo archive right now. I got a Fireball
> that disappeared under frost....wondered if it might have been that my
> ...


Cheers JD, first Fireballs and was hoping for at least one fem but now I'm seeing a Fireballs x Blue Ripper in the works, that could be a dank combo of frost


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2016)

Fireballs x Blue Moonshine


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs x Blue Moonshine
> 
> View attachment 3576583


That's what I'm talkin about, nice!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 2, 2016)

True indeud, it's work for those who treat growing as a mere hobby and therapy for people who are passionate about it. Those with a passion do the applied studying and research necessary to create something of a higher quality.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Productive day, ran a double batch of 60mg Blue Ripper caps and this batch of Harlequin (CBD) sift. First batch of this and decent return, 98g/8.9g or 9% return @100u. Mixed in some dry material and got a little dirty but no biggie, this is strictly for caps
> View attachment 3574495 View attachment 3574496 View attachment 3574497
> 
> Cheers



When you say caps, do you mean you just put them in soluble gelatin caps?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 2, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> When you say caps, do you mean you just put them in soluble gelatin caps?


Yes sort of, I mix the sift with coconut oil and soy lecithin, it's decarbed and baked a couple of times to activate it. They're quite powerful, 100mg caps which would be about 2.1g of kief in 21 caps get you stoned for a few hours. I've been making 60mg and if I want to get really high I'll take 2. 3 would get you high for about 24 hours, been there 

Here's the first batch of those Harlequin/CBD 60's from some of that sift:


Here's a step by step recipe I use, the stronger the starting material, the stronger the caps. Good idea to separate your kief so you know what you're getting into when you take them.


----------



## bf80255 (Jan 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cam overview of the gardens.
> 
> *Top-Left*: Veg Cabinet is full. A bunch of clones and seedlings going on the top shelf. Out of sight on the floor are 16 party cups with 8x Blue Ripper sat-dom F2's and 8x Blue Ripper indi-dom F2's. All 16 cracked, will see how many make it over the next week.
> 
> ...


The shots of your room are always so vouyeristic! I feel like a creep waiting for them to undress or like im big brother hahaha Love the work GroErr! good shit.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> The shots of your room are always so vouyeristic! I feel like a creep waiting for them to undress or like im big brother hahaha Love the work GroErr! good shit.


Cheers & thanks bf, lol, feel like a peeping Tom taking those Cam shots, specially when they're sleeping


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2016)

Flower Room at Day 37 and Day 14. 2x 7gal & 1x 10gal Blue Ripper's taking 3x6', smelling sweet in there 


Group:




Blue Ripper Pheno 1:

  

Blue Ripper Pheno 2:

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like 12, maybe 13 of the 16 Blue Ripper F2's will go on, hats are off and away they go. Looking to flower at least 6 fems ideally. Have the first 4x testers as well about 2 weeks ahead of these. There's one that's popped through but is pretty well stalled, giving it one more day to do something or it's gone. Rest are shooting up fast, this pic was taken yesterday and they've pretty well doubled up since.

Pheno hunt, originally 16 into the cups:


First 4 testers about 2 weeks in:


Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2016)

It is good when they shake the helmet. 

I never take the time to scuff them up and have had to 
use the forceps and blade to assist.

Nice nursery there. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is good when they shake the helmet.
> 
> I never take the time to scuff them up and have had to
> use the forceps and blade to assist.
> ...


Cheers JD, excited to see what pops  Yeah, once they're off they'll usually go the distance.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2016)

Update on the 2x Fireballs males in the LED tent. Day 12 of 12/12, they're starting to flower, both are smelling so much that I had to get the Ona gel bucket out, don't normally scrub the air for males but these may need some serious odour control! Very nice, + rep to @genuity and Breeders Boutique, dank strain right there, hoping to find a female that smells as good as these to flower out 



Pheno 1:


Pheno 2:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2016)

Pheno hunt update on the Blue Ripper F2's. out of the 13 seeds, I culled one of the original 13 which wasn't going anywhere, plus one of the four initial testers. I have PM in my area and it's always around. While I can control it with the environment I keep my veg environments in the 60's for RH, it's better and it also flushes out PM prone strains/phenos right away. One of the first things I look for in strains/phenos is their resistance to PM and have seen it enough that I can recognize the beginnings of PM. One of them had some spots on it which were looking like it so got tossed.

The rest are looking good so far. 12 of the new batch @day 9 and 3 of the original testers @day 20: Of the 3 at Day 20, the one bottom-right is looking very good, no defs or any signs of weakness, nice structure and vigorous.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2016)

Next round coming up. The 10gal is a Blue Ripper clone and looking good with 2 weeks to go, getting a FIM this weekend and just cruise it until the flower room is ready. Will trellis it this week as well, it's going to need the support  This one will end up under another 210w bulb, for a few weeks I'll be running 2x 210w bulbs in there, or 420w 

The others are a clone of my Blue Ripper male, may clone then flower it out for some fresh pollen once I finish flowering those Fireballs males. A Blue Power Plant (BPP) sat-dom pheno that I'm liking the look and smell of so far. Haven't had the greatest luck with these BPP's, they've either been males which I don't need or crappy looking fems that got culled. Once I get through some phenos of the Blue Ripper I'll drop a bunch of these F2's and see if I can find a winner. The mother that produced the F2's was awesome and I didn't clone the damn thing so searching for something similar. This one has the right structure, leaf formation, colouring and smell so far, almost identical to the mother. On the right is a small clone of Harlequin that got up-potted early this week from a cup, just keeping it going for some clones later.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pheno hunt update on the Blue Ripper F2's. out of the 13 seeds, I culled one of the original 13 which wasn't going anywhere, plus one of the four initial testers. I have PM in my area and it's always around. While I can control it with the environment I keep my veg environments in the 60's for RH, it's better and it also flushes out PM prone strains/phenos right away. One of the first things I look for in strains/phenos is their resistance to PM and have seen it enough that I can recognize the beginnings of PM. One of them had some spots on it which were looking like it so got tossed.
> 
> The rest are looking good so far. 12 of the new batch @day 9 and 3 of the original testers @day 20: Of the 3 at Day 20, the one bottom-right is looking very good, no defs or any signs of weakness, nice structure and vigorous.
> 
> ...


Slight correction to the above post. I mentioned that I ended up culling the runt that wasn't going anywhere after a few days. But all I had done was pulled the 3 cups that were in the culling batch and stuck them under the platform the seedlings are on. Only have party cups in there so thought I'd leave the cups in there to dry out for some extra humidity.

Went to trash the cups and found this little thing growing, back to lucky 13 from this batch. Could it be "the one"? idk but after abusing it I'm going pamper it and see if I can grow it out 




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

The Blue Ripper is really showing wonderful structure.

I am crossing my fingers for the little guy.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> The Blue Ripper is really showing wonderful structure.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for the little guy.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, I'm a sucker for the downtrodden, hoping it's a little gal


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

I always catch myself using the pronoun with the *wrong* gender!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2016)

Flower room at Day 42 and Day 19.

The 2x 7gal at day 42 are now set for the last 2 weeks, time to fatten and tighten up. These Blue Ripper's tend to put all the weight on in the last 10 days or so, will be interesting to see how dense they come out stretching that 315 to almost 3x4'. Size-wise the colas/buds are looking good and no shortage of frost on those buds 

The single 10gal under the 210w is filling in fast for 19 days, doesn't seem to be any shortage of buds and they're a good size for 19 days. Room is smelling awesome with 3 of them flowering in there 

Group:




Blue Ripper Pheno 1:




Blue Ripper Pheno 2:




Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I always catch myself using the pronoun with the *wrong* gender!


Using the right one always makes me sound like a fuckin' child molester, lol

'Let's raise the skirts on these girls and then tie them wide open!'


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh yeah, even as simple as: "She looks Yummy!" 

Heh heh heh heh


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh yeah, even as simple as: "She looks Yummy!"
> 
> Heh heh heh heh


I really gotta watch it because I'm a sick fuck as it is, lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I really gotta watch it because I'm a sick fuck as it is, lol


Kind of what I feel like when I'm taking those IR pics of the girls in the dark


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Kind of what I feel like when I'm taking those IR pics of the girls in the dark


Hey there little girl, let me bend you over so you'll show us the GOOD stuff!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

Or: "Oh I like the way you make my fingers stink" Yow! Sorry Gro!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2016)

Talking about degenerates, peeking in on the girls while they're sleeping. Getting plump, just like I like'm 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2 pheno hunt babies coming along, no issues with any of them so far. There seems to be about 2 main phenos in there. There's a distinct pheno with the first set of leaves being cupped and twisted, ends of their leaves finish in a sharp end. The other main pheno has more normal leaves and rounded ends. Both have similar serrated edges on the leaves and colouring so far. All are growing at similar rates other than the runt I recovered from the initial cull. It needs a few more days but looks like it will go as well, stretched like a mofo, will have to stake it. Second pic shows the full cabinet, besides the F2's there are clones form pretty well every strain on the go other than what's in the cloner, plus a few new seeds a couple of days in the cups, trying to find a Fireballs female.





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2016)

Fireballs males in the LED tent @day 16. Pheno 1 (left) is racing along and will be ready to collect pollen within the next week at most. Pheno 2 is slower at making flowers but the smell is off the charts 

Edit: Anyone else seeing the purple striping in those pods? 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2016)

Veg Tent, that 10gal Blue Ripper is looking good. Trellised and FIM'd all the tops on Sunday. Should be in great shape for flowering in 8-10 days  Other clones are just holding in there for now. Male Blue Ripper will be cloned and flowered for some fresh pollen (will have to S-crop the main and tie it down or it'll be too tall!). BPP clone is still not sexed, s-cropped the main to start shaping it before sexing and up-potting if it turns out fem, these BPP's take forever to sex.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2016)

Quick shot of the flower room last night @day 46 and Day 23. Buds are getting some density now, tied back a couple of the colas to the trellises before they hit the floor, starting to get some leaners  Bud shot of the Blue Ripper 10gal at Day 23, some frost coming in already 




Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Jan 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Fireballs males in the LED tent @day 16. Pheno 1 (left) is racing along and will be ready to collect pollen within the next week at most. Pheno 2 is slower at making flowers but the smell is off the charts
> 
> Edit: Anyone else seeing the purple striping in those pods?
> 
> ...


see that little hair sticking out the lower nut on that last pic? I think thats possibly intersex


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> see that little hair sticking out the lower nut on that last pic? I think thats possibly intersex


Hey bf, yeah did see that when I was cropping the pic, will keep an eye on it. The flower structure compared to the other one has been weird, wouldn't be surprised if it's a herm. Hasn't had any sort of shock or the like.


----------



## bf80255 (Jan 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey bf, yeah did see that when I was cropping the pic, will keep an eye on it. The flower structure compared to the other one has been weird, wouldn't be surprised if it's a herm. Hasn't had any sort of shock or the like.


that sucks cuzz it looks like hes the most heavily flowered too :/ 
just keepin an eye out for you bro  dont want you to use anything but your A team for breeding your next generation.

I get herms alll the time, it just comes with the territory when you pop a certain number of seeds, thats why I let my boys go at least a week after they start dropping pollen before collecting, just in case they decide to start growing girly parts or something.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> that sucks cuzz it looks like hes the most heavily flowered too :/
> just keepin an eye out for you bro  dont want you to use anything but your A team for breeding your next generation.
> 
> I get herms alll the time, it just comes with the territory when you pop a certain number of seeds, thats why I let my boys go at least a week after they start dropping pollen before collecting, just in case they decide to start growing girly parts or something.


Cheers bf, no biggie although damn thing smells awesome, would be a shame. The other one (P1) is developing normally and much faster, that questionable one P2 hasn't stretched anywhere near as much, flower development is slower, add the hair and it's all pointing to a he/she


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2016)

I have had a few plants that looked male and had those nutty looking bulbs pop out. They all ended up being 100% female with a very stubby flower shape.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have had a few plants that looked male and had those nutty looking bulbs pop out. They all ended up being 100% female with a very stubby flower shape.


Yeah but this is definitely a male, but it shouldn't have any hairs popping out of those pods, unless it's a single freaky growth out of one pod. "It" smells great so I'll keep it going until it fully matures and keep looking for any hermie traits... Here's the hair @bf80256 was referring to highlighted in a smaller version of that pic above... I don't think anyone would argue that this was a female, Bruce maybe, female not a chance 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2016)

I think when stuff gets reversed with silver it can cause some genetic issues.

I was gifted a few males that did this and I had one male start throwing female flowers!

Purple Thai x Purple Kush:




Maku Male with frosty seed pods:




Black Sour Bubble male with female flowers:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think when stuff gets reversed with silver it can cause some genetic issues.
> 
> I was gifted a few males that did this and I had one male start throwing female flowers!
> 
> ...


You must have hundreds of examples with all the chucks you do Mo! Love the frost on that second stud 

These were just a couple that made it through culling and turned out to be males. Thought I'd collect their pollen and do some experimental chucks as they both smell awesome. No CS or any sort of treatments though so it shouldn't be putting out hairs. Whether it's a fem that ends up showing balls, or a male that shows flowers, both would be considered hermies and unstable imo. Found a couple of suspect hairs on the main top but nothing else yet, still probably won't chance it. If it continues showing female "legs" it'll be chucked - into the garbage 

Basically it's looking like it could go like that Purple Thai x Purple Kush pic you posted. Not something I'd want to pass on, males or females need to be almost perfect specimens to cross imo.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2016)

I have only had this happen with males I was gifted and one cross with TGA Jilly Bean. The Paki Punch and Landrace sativas have had zero hermis!

I am only working with my lines from now on and not taking any more donations. I may still try and breed this problem out of those crosses. I will need to be careful not to let them contaminate any of my clean lines.

The AK, MK Ultra, Pre-98 Bubba, GTH, Fireball, Triangle, and LA Confidential strains also seem to be very stable and will be further backcrossed to find the magic.

AK x Paki = Akki




This cross smells like Juicy Fruit gum. It smells so good that Mrs Mo wants to try it!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have only had this happen with males I was gifted and one cross with TGA Jilly Bean. The Paki Punch and Landrace sativas have had zero hermis!
> 
> I am only working with my lines from now on and not taking any more donations. I may still try and breed this problem out of those crosses. I will need to be careful not to let them contaminate any of my clean lines.
> 
> ...


Those seeds are beauties that Akki sounds killer. I take it Mrs. Mo doesn't smoke, you lucked out there like I did. GF doesn't smoke either - bonus


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have only had this happen with males I was gifted and one cross with TGA Jilly Bean. The Paki Punch and Landrace sativas have had zero hermis!
> 
> I am only working with my lines from now on and not taking any more donations. I may still try and breed this problem out of those crosses. I will need to be careful not to let them contaminate any of my clean lines.
> 
> ...


My Jillybean cut is completely stable and has great structure, I'm always willing to donate cuts to breeders in return for a lil love down the line. It's my way of contributing, even tho I'm clone only. 

Regarding your Pre '98 Bubba Kush, I wasn't impressed with it on my vertical system but my friend bred it with Moonshine Haze and gave me a choice cut of what I now call Hillbilly Hobby. Sweet, lemon floral scent and serious, knockout power if you smoke very much, wonderful head if you smoke just a little. Even my 12-15 dab a day buddies tell me they get a buzz from smoking the flowers; they tell me because it just doesn't happen with anything else!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2016)

I have (ISS?) bubblegum and it's a fantastic flavor, very popular. A juicy fruit flavor would be an awesome addition, because my Jillybean already tastes like spearmint!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a Jilly that was straight Vap O Rub!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2016)

Quick camshot at Day 49 for those 2x 7gal closest to the camera. Doing what they're supposed to be doing, getting dense and leaning, fading but still drinking well. Another 5-7 days, I think that indi-dom pheno can go the full 8 weeks, it's still sucking back more than a gallon a day. Gets about 3 gallons that last ~2 1/2 days, been giving it an extra gallon at 2 days and then the full 3 gal on the third day. It has that monster cola on the right about 1/2 way down that's looking like a zip+ 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

What temps do you get in the room?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What temps do you get in the room?


Depends on season but typically shoot for 78-82F lights on/68-70F lights off, right now it's been cold and averaging around 79-80 lights on, 66-68 lights off. Here's how I know, that sensor that hangs on the wall (left) sends me readings every 15 minutes.

Lights on last night:


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Love it!


Those La Crosse sensors rock, I can see what's going on and tell if anything goes wrong from wherever I am. If temps or humidity go beyond a low/high range I set, I get a text. They've saved my butt a couple of times, I know what "normal" is so if anything goes like a fan or the like I can see right away there's something wrong and look after it right away. Technology makes it so easy nowadays


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2016)

Talking about technology, a camshot view of the ops. Every room is pretty well at capacity, nice 



Cheers


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Depends on season but typically shoot for 78-82F lights on/68-70F lights off, right now it's been cold and averaging around 79-80 lights on, 66-68 lights off. Here's how I know, that sensor that hangs on the wall (left) sends me readings every 15 minutes.
> My temps/humidity are similar. I was looking to see if i was in the range of normal so thank you for posting. I see you have a male room or spot. Mine bounce around currently but a small spot is nice for males. The info is helpful. I forgot after a couple years what the humidity should be. I feel like a fool using square pots seeing all the beer cups all over, but t's been a long time since my 40th birthday party since i possessed beer cups for a keg. i think Mohican likes beer cups too.
> 
> Lights on last night:
> View attachment 3587288


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have only had this happen with males I was gifted and one cross with TGA Jilly Bean. The Paki Punch and Landrace sativas have had zero hermis!
> 
> I am only working with my lines from now on and not taking any more donations. I may still try and breed this problem out of those crosses. I will need to be careful not to let them contaminate any of my clean lines.
> 
> ...


Thai has been making hermies since the 80's. Thai was used by a grower i knew to make purple 'African Indica' from Mendocino back then change from 2' to 4' plants into 8'+ monsters with one-ounce buds outdoors.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Talking about technology, a camshot view of the ops. Every room is pretty well at capacity, nice
> 
> View attachment 3587468
> 
> Cheers


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a solidly-male 3D plant, intentionally kept very small, get confused in my kitchen and it decided to make female flowers. It was forced to show sex, grew male, got the balls, and then started throwing female flowers at it's own male-ness. Not the female throwing nanners or the random, individual, perfectly formed male sac that grows and pops so fast. I have a 9lb Hammer that is Jesus OG dominant (tall and skinny and stretched in bud) which popped two male sacs at the topping point. It's ok. It made a few theoretically female seeds on itself and if there are a few seeds nearby I'll know what they likely are besides the female parent. I eliminated stress so I'm guessing these are natural. I have many renditions of 3D by chance from years ago. 3D has Apollo-13 and JTR from TGA and Space Queen and Haze among other things. It makes some plants purple in crosses. It's all by chance of what I get in males. I'm making IBL's of weird stuff for fun.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> My temps/humidity are similar. I was looking to see if i was in the range of normal so thank you for posting. I see you have a male room or spot. Mine bounce around currently but a small spot is nice for males. The info is helpful. I forgot after a couple years what the humidity should be. I feel like a fool using square pots seeing all the beer cups all over, but t's been a long time since my 40th birthday party since i possessed beer cups for a keg. i think Mohican likes beer cups too.


Hey thanks for popping by, "normal" is all over the place but I find most strains do well in the 78-82F range, just need lots of airflow across the canopy and stay on top of watering as the higher temps + airflow can dry them out quick. Humidity is somewhat relative to the temps, with higher temps I prefer higher humidity (high temps/low humidity will stress them), I try and stay in the 45- 50%, 55% or less lights out but it sometimes crawls closer to 60%, anything above that and I have to worry about PM. Never had mould (good airflow takes care of that) but PM can trigger at anywhere around the 55-60% mark and my area is really bad for it. PM resistance is one of my first selection criteria, even certain phenos of the same strain can vary widely in their resistance to it.

I've always started clones/seeds in beer cups, mainly for the space, gives me a couple of weeks of extra space which makes it easier to manage available footprint. With seedlings I also cull anything that doesn't look exceptional or gets signs of PM so the first few weeks in the beer cups reduces medium usage and space. Only the strongest make it from there into 1gal pots. From seed I can keep and sex them while they're in the 1gal's, that gives me several weeks between the beer cups and 1gal's without a lot of real estate. Good for males too, I can keep a male in perpetual cloning in the smaller containers for 6-8 weeks without a lot of re-potting, using less medium, and minimal space.

Talking about beer cups, if anyone is interested in seeing what you can grow in a beer cup check out this thread. There's a new comp starting up now as well, second link you can register for it. It's called a competition but it's just a lot of fun trying to grow 12/12 from seed in a beer cup 
Last comp results:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-7th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-voting-thread.893506/
New comp sign-up:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-8th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-registration-thread.896271/page-2#post-12242554


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2016)

Can't have a page without buds  The first pheno will be good to go mid-week or so, buds are nice and tight/dense now. Second pheno should go until next weekend, it's still sucking up whatever I give it and has room to fatten and tighten up a bit.

Blue Ripper 1 Day 50:




Blue Ripper 2 Day 50:




Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2016)

I really like that blue ripper....beauty


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I really like that blue ripper....beauty


Cheers Bob, hoping to find some more of these in the F2 run, still have 14 going, wish I could fast forward them a bit - I'm like are we there yet? lol Enjoy the skiing this week! We're getting a storm today/tonight, everybody's freaking out, I'm thinking snow day


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

IT really is crusty.

I love your degree of control bro. LOL, was not surprised to see that
temp spreadsheet pop up there.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> IT really is crusty.
> 
> I love your degree of control bro. LOL, was not surprised to see that
> temp spreadsheet pop up there.
> ...


Cheers JD, just tools of the trade imo. I couldn't run this many rooms and keep them dialed in/consistent (remember it's a hobby) without the tools/tech, huge time savers and peace of mind not having to check things manually. I've had some of those sensors and cameras running for 3 years, very reliable tech considering they're in hot/humid rooms... Lovin those crusty Blue Ripper buds


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob, hoping to find some more of these in the F2 run, still have 14 going, wish I could fast forward them a bit - I'm like are we there yet? lol Enjoy the skiing this week! We're getting a storm today/tonight, everybody's freaking out, I'm thinking snow day


Snow day with a pocket of blue ripper sounds like a winner....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Snow day with a pocket of blue ripper sounds like a winner....


Ha, couple of hits of Blue Ripper kief (no flowers until this round ends!) and everything slows down a bit, no fear, just go over the top and figure it out on the way down


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Ha, couple of hits of Blue Ripper kief (no flowers until this round ends!) and everything slows down a bit, no fear, just go over the top and figure it out on the way down


I like your style...lol....


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2016)

Couple of shots last night, getting close for the 2x 7gal's, they're still sucking back their gallon/day or so, will let them go until they slow down. Could be last watering tonight or tomorrow for Pheno 1, Pheno 2 could go another few days imo. 10gal is throwing out a bunch of bud and looking happy at Day 31.

Group shot: Day 54/Day 31



Blue Ripper 1, Day 54:



Blue Ripper 2, Day 54:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2016)

2x Fireballs males in the LED tent are good to go. Going to try something a little different with these. Turned off the light and letting them dry out in the pots for a couple of days, they were due for water (you can see some droop on the larger one on the left). Will line the floor with parchment paper to capture the "snow" when I start cutting off flowers and cut off the flowers when they're more dry than normal which should reduce any issues associated with damp flowers getting moisture in the pollen.

The pheno 2 male that early on looked like it might hermie didn't pop any female flowers, only 2 hairs on the top of the main bud, weird haven't seen that before.

@bf80255 any thoughts on those 2 hairs, right at the top of the 2nd pheno 2 pic? They didn't develop into anything beyond what you see...

Last shot before turning the lights off, both are impressive looking and smelling studs. The one on left grew right into the lights. Like the size and shape of the "colas" on the shorter one:



Pheno 1:




Pheno 2:





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2016)

Coming up in veg, 10gal Blue Ripper pheno 1 is ready to flower, looking more like a bonsai tree  This one will stretch into a bit of a monster, will run it initially under the 210w and see where the footprint ends up, maybe switch to the 315w after stretch as this pheno spreads out quite a bit, could end up around 2.5 x 3.5'. Some other clones holding in there and 1x BPP F2 that's looking like a male, shit luck pulling a decent female from those so far but have plenty of backup clones and seedlings coming up below so no biggie.



Update on the Blue Ripper F2 pheno hunt. They're all still contenders and looking very close in structure, most are looking like short/stocky/branchy phenos and similar colouring. Only main difference is the leaf structure on one phenotype is more sativa-like and sharp points on the end, the others are more indica-like with rounded ends and more rounded serrated edges. The best update is that when I open the cabinet door I'm getting a strong wave of the familiar Blue Ripper smell, there's a couple in there that have a very strong stem rub smell already, nice  A couple of new seedlings in there are Fireballs, looking for a female with the smell I got from those males I'm just pulling.

The F2's will flower in about 3 - 3.5 weeks when the 1x 10gal at week 5 finishes. Only culled one of the original 4 so far, none of the second batch of 13 including that runt have been culled, a couple of runts but they're still in the cups and looking alright so it's time to do some up-potting to 1gal's. Should be able to sex most by then which will be around the 6 week from germ mark. If not I'll just run them all and cull any males as they show sex. If needed I can add 100 or 200w of LED COBs to cover off the footprint.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2016)

Blue Ripper 7gal Pheno 1, pulled at Day 57. Ripe, frosty, and dense, couple of zips in there 





Cheers


----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2016)

looking good as always. curious to see how that bonsai grows under that 210. how hot do the 210's run compared to the 315?the 315put out more heat than i expected. i would like to run the 210 in a 3x3 veg if temps allow, 315 was too much.even with air extraction.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2016)

dangledo said:


> looking good as always. curious to see how that bonsai grows under that 210. how hot do the 210's run compared to the 315?the 315put out more heat than i expected. i would like to run the 210 in a 3x3 veg if temps allow, 315 was too much.even with air extraction.


Hey thanks, these turned out good, fat plants with decent weight. The 210's are pretty close not seeing much maybe 1 degree, if you have cooler air being pulled into the room it makes it easier to manage. Winter here too so even easier. How high is your tent? That may be the issue too if there's no room above the canopy.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


> looking good as always. curious to see how that bonsai grows under that 210. how hot do the 210's run compared to the 315?the 315put out more heat than i expected. i would like to run the 210 in a 3x3 veg if temps allow, 315 was too much.even with air extraction.


Did you try running an open tent and just blowing the air away from your canopy and out of the tent? Or just cut three sides of the top of your tent, open it, and blow a fan from the floor up towards the ceiling. It's really a matter of thinking how to make it work, these fixtures don't run very hot and it should be doable in a 3x3.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 24, 2016)

That blue ripper is a monster, you've got quality _and _quantity! What size is the diameter of the stem on that ten, pushing an inch?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 24, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> That blue ripper is a monster, you've got quality _and _quantity! What size is the diameter of the stem on that ten, pushing an inch?


Cheers DesertGrow, that 7gal is the largest one I've run indoor so far and the 10gal (same pheno) coming up in veg is larger, stems about the same size as the one I just pulled out but with 8-9 weeks to go  The second 7gal of the new pheno is just about ready, another day or two max. Won't produce as much but it's decent production and arguably better quality, has a nice instant body stone, pheno 1 is a heavy head stone. Between the two I'll have a nice stash of both phenos


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2016)

not sure why i said 3x3, its a 2x2. mustve been thinking about the light ft print. tent is about 5.5 ft tall, with passive intake, right at canopy level. doesnt have enough room around it to get a good air pull around the hood, out of the top of the tent. was just hoping the heat from the 210 would be more manageable in that small space. im just gonna frame in another room for veg, and get another lec for flower. thx


----------



## GroErr (Jan 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


> not sure why i said 3x3, its a 2x2. mustve been thinking about the light ft print. tent is about 5.5 ft tall, with passive intake, right at canopy level. doesnt have enough room around it to get a good air pull around the hood, out of the top of the tent. was just hoping the heat from the 210 would be more manageable in that small space. im just gonna frame in another room for veg, and get another lec for flower. thx


Yeah that's too small a space for one of these, you need some space to dissipate heat. 3590 COBs would work nicely in there.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 24, 2016)

Rough haircut and chopped today, nice buds all the way down. Next one coming up is in a 10gal and bigger 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice batch of Fireballs pollen. It's mixed ~5:1 flourollen, as you can see quite a bit of that Pheno 1 pollen. Letting them dry out in the pots when they were ripe worked quite well to eliminate moisture getting into it. Also made collecting it easier and got more of it. Only gotcha is pollen flying everywhere, you can't really move the plants once they're dried out or it would snow pollen wherever you carried them. I just shut off all fans anywhere near that area and worked in the tent cutting the branches and shaking them into separate bags for each. Once I was done I grabbed a spray bottle with water and doused everything in and around the tent. Changed my clothes and showered, I was covered in it, had a yellow tinge to everything I was wearing - lol Just for the hell of it will make a few Blue Ripper x Fireballs next chance I get, you never know what you're going to get and the genetics are completely different, could be interesting 



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2016)

Put me on the list for the fireballs x blue ripper,does sound interesting


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Put me on the list for the fireballs x blue ripper,does sound interesting


I may try and hit one when I make the next batch of Blue Ripper F2's and you're on both lists Bob  I have an extra clone of both BR phenos, just waiting to see which female (same male) produced the best F2 offspring then I'll run a batch of F2's for testers. Cheers and happy skiing!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2016)

That second male pheno had amazing structure and dense balls. Great photos.

So many posts since then...too busy! :0)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That second male pheno had amazing structure and dense balls. Great photos.
> 
> So many posts since then...too busy! :0)
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, looking forward to seeing some offspring with both of those. Busy time in the cycles for sure, good busy though!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2016)

Blue Ripper 2 7gal pulled at Day 60. This is the first trained clone to finish for this pheno, good amount of bud, not as dense as pheno 1, not fluffy just not as dense, weight won't be as much but close. Smell and taste wise this one's killer though, nice and ripe and the tester I tried was the same stone as the seedling, instant body stone on exhale. Adjusted the feeding on the second clone coming up at Day 38, it drinks a lot (~ 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 gal/day through flowering in the 7gal) so will water more and back off on feeds, more like water-water-feed should carry it through with less tip burn.





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 38 and Day 0, refresh of the flower room with a Blue Ripper 1 10gal and we're going to need a bigger light - lol. Originally I was thinking this one would be fine under the 210w but the footprint is going to end up around 2.5 x 3.5' so it'll get 315w. This is definitely the biggest plant I'll have grown indoor and expect at least 1/2 lb., likely more as this pheno pulls decent weight and density. it was FIM'd 2 1/2 weeks ago and all those tops have fully developed, should be a nice full canopy.




Closer look at the Day 38 Blue Ripper 2 10gal:




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2016)

A look around the garden. Busy weekend, up-potted about 18 plants total plus some clones into party cups.

Up-potted the Blue Ripper F2's today. 13 still going, they were getting a bit tight in the party cups, a couple were suffering but they'll come right back quick in those 1gal's. There's about 3 phenos in there and a couple are smelling dank 



2 rounds out, these will run in 5gal's for a 3.5 x 3.5 or so. 1x JTR, 1x Blue Ripper 1, 1x Blue Ripper 2, 1x Blue Dream.



Have a Blue Ripper male clone in the LED Tent at 8 days. Put 1x Blue Ripper for some F2's and 1x Harlequin for some experimental cross with Blue Ripper. Will let them pollinate naturally, the male should be dropping pollen when these hit 3 weeks or so.



Flower Room, Day 43 and Day 5. That Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno at the back is going to be a monster 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

That was very well done for 60 days. Nice take. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That was very well done for 60 days. Nice take. :0)


Cheers JD, nice stash, like that one, has a good body stone which should make some nice meds but no couch lock


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2016)

Some Monday night bud porn, Blue Ripper Day 44...





Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Feb 2, 2016)

^^^^^^^ I would vape that! ............................


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> ^^^^^^^ I would vape that! ............................


lol, this pheno is frustrating, I have to wait as long as 60 days to burn that shit!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2016)

Camshot of the 10gal Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno at 7 days, well into the stretch now. It's now caught up and passed the height of the other 10gal at the back. Making it look small - lol Will have to raise the lights this week, it'll go another 4"-6" in the next week. A few colas developing should be a good haul off this one.



Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Feb 4, 2016)

that thing is going to be a beast!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 4, 2016)

mc130p said:


> that thing is going to be a beast!


Cheers mc, largest indoor I've run for sure. Interested to see the pull on it, liking these bigger plants, a lot less work overall. Next pheno hunt cycle with the 1gal's is going to be a pita, may setup my Claber drip system for those.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 5, 2016)

I wanted to look into a drip system. The blumats work fine in larger pots, but I also use 1 gal in one of my tents, have you had success with claber before ?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I wanted to look into a drip system. The blumats work fine in larger pots, but I also use 1 gal in one of my tents, have you had success with claber before ?


Haven't used it for a bit but have used it for a few rounds when I was flowering in what is now my veg cab and it worked fine. Pretty simple gravity-feed system, it has to be raised a foot or two above the drippers. Only pain is re-configuring it as you have to cut the lines to suit your pots/layout but the drip lines are standard and cheap at Lowes or HD.

It holds around 25L so 6.5gal and you can set up to 20 drippers, each one drops 2 oz. every 12 hours. No flexibility on the timer but all you do is trip it on when you want it to start and it'll go on that schedule every 12 hours from there on in. I'd usually set it to go on just before lights on, then it would trip again just before lights off. Haven't used it with 1gal's but I'd probably set 2x drippers per pot so up to 10 plants and then hand water/feed about once/week. Going to do an inventory and get it mounted, it'll save a lot of work if I end up with 8-10 1gal in flowering.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2016)

Update on the Blue Ripper F2 pheno hunt, Day 6 in the 1gal pots and they're all looking healthy. They should go through a good growth spurt this week now that they're settled and started showing new growth. Will clone them just before the flip (~10-12 days) and likely up-pot any fully-sexed or suspected females into 2gal's next weekend. That'll give them a few days to settle before flipping them.

Haven't seen any definitive female hairs yet, but 6-7 are looking like potential fems just by eye, that would be about right as a ratio. A couple of nice smelling phenos in there, including a very skunky one which hadn't come through in any of the F1's I grew out. If I happen to get a nice smelling and structured male I'll flower it. The LED tent should be available right around the same time these flip.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2016)

Some shots of the flower room, Day 49 and Day 10. 10-12 days left for the first 10gal, lots of frost building up and nice smells in there.

Second 10gal is a monster and still stretching, moved the light up a few inches. Buds are just starting to show at Day 10, should be a nice haul off this one 






Cheers


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 7, 2016)

Great thread, sir.
I need to get one going soon, now that my grow room is nearly rebuilt, and ready to show off again.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 7, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Great thread, sir.
> I need to get one going soon, now that my grow room is nearly rebuilt, and ready to show off again.


Thanks and cheers, lots of activity in the garden right now  Just saw your post, very nice quality on that AoS and good call on a second unit/tent. Will be interesting to see how the Phantom unit stacks up against the Sun Systems. Maybe a side by side thread


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and cheers, lots of activity in the garden right now  Just saw your post, very nice quality on that AoS and good call on a second unit/tent. Will be interesting to see how the Phantom unit stacks up against the Sun Systems. Maybe a side by side thread


A side by side would be a great experiment, but I'll be running different strains in each of my 3 tents, at least for now. Between the Headband, Grape Ape, GDP, Gorilla Glue #4, Pre-98 Bubba Kush, and Sunset Sherbert; I've got a lot of different girls to get acquainted with


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2016)

Which Headband would that be?

I found that the one at Attitude became

Mendocino Elite Clone x True OG

where it was once a Sour Diesel cross, IIRC....


----------



## GroErr (Feb 7, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> A side by side would be a great experiment, but I'll be running different strains in each of my 3 tents, at least for now. Between the Headband, Grape Ape, GDP, Gorilla Glue #4, Pre-98 Bubba Kush, and Sunset Sherbert; I've got a lot of different girls to get acquainted with


Yeah priorities first, some nice gear on that list and you should see a lot of it coming up with two of those running!


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Which Headband would that be?


The clone only version from Dark Heart Nursery, as are all of my current clones mentioned above.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

LED Tent Blue Ripper F1 stud getting ready to pollinate a Blue Ripper F1 fem (batch of F2's) in the back-right corner and Harlequin front-right. Hoping to get some more production from that Harlequin and maintain a high CBD level. Both have some great flavours/smells, could be a tasty mix  Will move both pollinated fems into the flower room once they're pollinated and sprayed down.

That'll make room for 1 of each of the 2x Blue Ripper female F1 phenos. Will be selfing both for some S1 fems to have a backup of these 2 phenos if the MJ gods cooperate 



Cheers


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 8, 2016)

lookin good as always groerr,,,i need some of those seeds....


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> A side by side would be a great experiment, but I'll be running different strains in each of my 3 tents, at least for now. Between the Headband, Grape Ape, GDP, Gorilla Glue #4, Pre-98 Bubba Kush, and Sunset Sherbert; I've got a lot of different girls to get acquainted with


hows the grape ? i have 5 fems but havnt planted,, im hoping for a plant with color and yield..ive givin up the hunt for purple,, too many dissapointments and small yields


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> lookin good as always groerr,,,i need some of those seeds....


Cheers @TheChemist77 this batch of F2's is to get enough seeds to send out some testers. The S1's of those phenos will take a while as I'll have to grow the pollen, then pollinate/flower the 2x phenos, cure etc.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

Double batch of Blue Dream x Harlequin dry sift & coconut oil 50mg caps. Trying a mix, last time I mixed JTR & Blue Dream they were quite potent, will be interesting to see the effects (actually I'm blasted from licking the utensils and my fingers while filling them but not a valid test - lol). Considering all the different cannabinoids in different strains, mixing them to obtain a wider range of them could produce some potent/effective meds. Feeling no pain right now, seems to be working just fine 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

Love it! I had some Purple Haze Coconut oil in my coffee yesterday and it was amazing. Nice whole body buzz for six hours. Came down smoothly. I drank a bit last night so I am not sure whether I am a bit hung from the alcohol or the oil. I am definitely worn out from all of the walking around the LA Cup on Saturday.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Love it! I had some Purple Haze Coconut oil in my coffee yesterday and it was amazing. Nice whole body buzz for six hours. Came down smoothly. I drank a bit last night so I am not sure whether I am a bit hung from the alcohol or the oil. I am definitely worn out from all of the walking around the LA Cup on Saturday.


Sounds like you're having a good old time down there Mo! That's the way to enjoy life my friend 

I do get hangovers from edibles if I go overboard, still nothing like an alcohol hangover though. I don't drink much at all, but when I do...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

It was fun. So many different products. Rosin is making a big splash.

The edibles were amazing too!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 11, 2016)

breeding is alot of work i know,,, then backing to get stabilized,, more seed co's should take the time we do so seeds are uniform..


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> breeding is alot of work i know,,, then backing to get stabilized,, more seed co's should take the time we do so seeds are uniform..


It's more fun and more rewarding doing your own crosses, but yeah, takes a long time, specially in a hobby environment. Good retirement project


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

Been a rough week, thought I had a flu bug and ended up being pneumonia. Agreed with the doc to take a script of some antibiotics as I wasn't getting any better. That shit's dangerous, went from normal to half dead in a few days, was downhill racing 10 days ago, couldn't make it up a set of stairs without losing my breath yesterday.

Fortunately the Blue Ripper F2 pheno-hunt babies have been cruising without much attention last few days. Started sexing them last night, confirmed 3 of 6 fems. Will have a look at the rest today in hopes of confirming at least another 3-4 fems from the original 13x. I'll up-pot the fems to 2gal's as they'll do better and will make it easier to manage watering through flowering.

Don't want to get too far ahead, a long way to go yet. But, so far I'm liking what I'm seeing, almost surprising as I expected a lot more variation and missed traits than what I'm finding. Essentially 3 phenos in the bunch, but mostly I'm seeing 2x main phenos and their traits are remarkably close to the 2x mother phenos the F2's came from. Even a unique 9-point leaft trait around the main top only has shown through. Below is an example of each pheno, one comes from the sat-dom mother (BR1), has lighter forest-green colouring, more sat-dom leaf traits, including the 9-point leaf trait of the mother, purple striping on mains and purple stems, fruit/blueberry, subtle lemon and underlying skunk/earthy tones. Second (BR2) main pheno is clearly more indica-dom, darker leaf colouring (blue's tone), same 9-point leaf trait, more pronounced smell of blueberry with stronger earthy/skunk underlying smell.

Sample BR1 pheno:



Sample BR2 pheno:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Like the plants - Unlike the pneumonia!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Feb 12, 2016)

Damn sounds like a nasty condition hope you feel better! I bet those blue rippers smell and taste amazing.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Like the plants - Unlike the pneumonia!


Cheers Mo, I'll second that! I've had more energy during one of those hang-overs we were talking about


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Mo, I'll second that! I've had more energy during one of those hang-overs we were talking about


I have allergies and asthma. Pneumonia is no joke, man. Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Damn sounds like a nasty condition hope you feel better! I bet those blue rippers smell and taste amazing.


Thanks Desertgrow, nasty stuff, hopefully meds will kick in soon, not used to sitting on my ass 

The smell is another nice thing for sure, the stem rubs smell great/strong. A couple are outstanding, I can smell them right away when I open the veg tent, can't wait to flower them! Expecting to find at least one keeper in this bunch. Also pleased with the male I used as his genetics clearly came through in the smell category. Looks like he'll be around for a while, keeping him around through cloning.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I have allergies and asthma. Pneumonia is no joke, man. Glad to hear you're feeling better.


Cheers @ttystikk nasty stuff for sure, knew it was something more than a flu bug on Monday and got my ass into emerg for some blood/urine/x-ray testing. Had it 20 years ago so had an idea that's what was going on, drains every ounce of energy out of you.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

When my daughter had it they gave her the wrong antibiotics - not for pneumonia! She has had lung problems ever since.

On a happier note:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

Shots from the flower room last night. The "small" 10gal is done, will likely pull it tonight or tomorrow which will be 8 weeks, small is relative, that sat-dom monster pheno is making it look like a twig - lol The large one at Day 15 is hopefully finished stretching now, buds are filing in and should produce a large bounty in about 6 weeks 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When my daughter had it they gave her the wrong antibiotics - not for pneumonia! She has had lung problems ever since.
> 
> On a happier note:
> 
> ...


That sucks Mo, you hear things like that all the time, hate it when they screw up with kids though 

I see a lot of babies coming up there, are these your mystery babies this year or intentional? Can't believe you have stuff growing outdoor already, jelly!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

They are all mystery seedlings from last season's girls. At least I have a better Idea of what they are. Maku and Crimbo are the only two that seem to have gotten seeds. I wonder who the father was though. Paki Punch was yanked way before any of these girls flowered. I did pollinate the Purple Haze but is was much later. It is a true mystery! I will be surprised if they are not all males.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They are all mystery seedlings from last season's girls. At least I have a better Idea of what they are. Maku and Crimbo are the only two that seem to have gotten seeds. I wonder who the father was though. Paki Punch was yanked way before any of these girls flowered. I did pollinate the Purple Haze but is was much later. It is a true mystery! I will be surprised if they are not all males.


Well you've had some nice looking mystery seeds but you better yank those males outdoor, not only to avoid unwanted pollination in your own garden but also any neighbours within a mile!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2016)

Hoping that you are on the mend bro!

Reading of how carefully you judge the phenos is educational to me. :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Hoping that you are on the mend bro!
> 
> Reading of how carefully you judge the phenos is educational to me. :0)
> 
> JD


Thanks JD, wish I could say I'm on the mend but 4 days into antibiotics and not getting any better, mofo is a virus so the antibiotics are just keeping it from getting worse but not doing anything to clear it up #$%!

Phenos are so important to carry forward that I try and look at every angle/feature as close as possible. It can take so long to go back & start again! Had two strong phenos for the moms and that male is an f'n gigolo, they seem to have made good babies


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2016)

Wholly crap, not feeling bad having no energy for skiing/boarding, not a good time to be outside this weekend, check out the temps (Celcius but C & F meet at -40 so not far off with the wind chills). Unusual for it to snow when it's this cold but we've had a foot up here in the last couple of days and still going! Bless those kids looking to make a buck shovelling snow


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2016)

Got a little work done on the F2 pheno hunt. Have 4x fems identified, 3 at the front from the right and 1 right-back corner. 2 are from the BR1 sat-dom seeds and 2 from the BR2 indi-dom seeds. The smallest one is a runt I had almost culled and brought it back to life, smells dank  Got 3 of them into 2gal pots, have to thaw out some soil overnight that was sitting in the garage to continue up-potting - lol

They've been in the 1gal's for 13 days, not doing bad at all. Almost all are very dense/tight nodes and branchy. Started getting some clones off the fems. Setup a new cloner, grabbed one of those King cloners off e-bay, very compact but 36 sites, seems to be working well. Cloning time is something I'm looking at closely, the F1's including the 2x fem phenos and 1x male clone easy, hoping that trait carries through.





Cheers


----------



## mytwhyt (Feb 14, 2016)

Minus 40*f, i can't imagine it being that cold... We're having a bit of a warm up here... mid 70s*f this entire week... Being about 50 miles east of Death Valley.. we run about 15*f cooler than DV in the summer... Did have a few cold nights in low 20s*f, for a couple weeks... I guess that's summer weather for you....
Running two ss315s over on 4&20....See DrFish... Gotta say they'er the best hid lights I've used... My 600s were passed to friend... Been reading your threads, your 315s are killing it...


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

mytwhyt said:


> Minus 40*f, i can't imagine it being that cold... We're having a bit of a warm up here... mid 70s*f this entire week... Being about 50 miles east of Death Valley.. we run about 15*f cooler than DV in the summer... Did have a few cold nights in low 20s*f, for a couple weeks... I guess that's summer weather for you....
> Running two ss315s over on 4&20....See DrFish... Gotta say they'er the best hid lights I've used... My 600s were passed to friend... Been reading your threads, your 315s are killing it...


Thanks for stopping in, that's type of cold where your nose hairs freeze when you breathe, not good  We get huge swings up here, this winter's been relatively mild other than last few days. In the summer we'll get into 90's, it just doesn't last long so for outdoor it's all about timing to be able to finish a decent crop.

Glad to see another LEC convert, nothing but LEC's or COBs for flowering over here, they rock it. Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

Pulled the "small" 10gal Blue Ripper 2 at Day 57, well done and more dense than the 7gal I pulled a few weeks back. Time to change the bulbs, this one was under the newer 210w bulb and it's quite a bit more dense. Not bad though, first bulb change in ~ 1 1/2 years. I had ordered the 315's but got the wrong one's shipped so have to wait until they exchange them now $#%! Not bad, 30" cube of bud and not much popcorn.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

Did some more sexing on the Blue Ripper pheno hunt in the Veg Tent yesterday. Have only confirmed 4x fems, there's definitely 5x males. The remaining 4 are potential fems that haven't thrown any hairs yet but looking like fems, at least no clear pods showing up yet on them.

Cloned the remaining 4 potential fems and flipped the lights in the veg tent to 14/10 last night. This will get them pre-flowering in a few days and let me confirm the balance before flipping them. Don't want to chance pollen flying around in the flower room and I find pre-flipping them to 14/10 keeps the overall cycle time close so I don't lose much time. They show flowers within a few days at 12/12 if they've been at 14/10 for about a week.

Couple of sample males and fems below:

Males:

 

Fems:

 

Cheers


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you prefer the 1 gallon smart pots over plastic? I found that the roots adhere to the fabric and it makes transplanting a pain.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Do you prefer the 1 gallon smart pots over plastic? I found that the roots adhere to the fabric and it makes transplanting a pain.


Yeah, I like them better. I think that sticking to the pot happens when the soil is too wet or dry, in between/damp I never have problems, In veg, I keep some in 1gal's for a while sometimes. I can keep them in those 1gal fabric pots for weeks without worrying about getting root bound, less transplanting/medium. I find if the soil is damp, not wet or too dry, I can push them up from the bottom and peel them back/out, grab the stem and dump them into the next pot.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

Blue Ripper indi-dom, blueberry perfume pheno with a couple of weeks cure. Terps on this pheno are awesome, when I open the jar it's like a wave of blueberry perfume coming at you. Looking like it was dipped in sugar  Instant body stone with this one, should make some nice caps for muscle/joint pain.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2016)

IR shot of the Blue Ripper 10gal sat-dom pheno bud ball at Day 19. IR highlights a bunch of nice looking colas coming in. It's basically a 40" ball, lights are within a few inches of the maximum height, ~20-22" above canopy, should be a good one.



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Take some zinc (zicam brand). Zinc blocks viruses from spreading.

91 degrees here today!

I finally finished the last screen on the curved wall of the screen room:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Take some zinc (zicam brand). Zinc blocks viruses from spreading.
> 
> 91 degrees here today!
> 
> ...


Too late now I think but thanks for the tip, just starting to feel human again. Human enough to hit a branch of Blue Ripper x Fireballs last night 

Nice job on that screen room Mo, almost there! RE: Door options on your thread, think outdoor "pocket doors", should be fairly easy to frame with castors on the bottom so they slide kind of like a sliding glass door but much lighter. I've seen that style used a lot for barn doors. Cheers!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 16, 2016)

61* here on the hill...spring conditions ...
Godzilla el nino my ass..
Hope ya kick the cold soon growerr.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers Bob, getting better thanks. @BobBitchen hit a good size side branch on that sat-dom 10gal Blue Ripper in the flower room last night with that super-stinky Fireballs P2 pollen. Looks like it took well  ~5 weeks to some Ripped Fireballs 




Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds killer GroErr . Put me on the list ...
Got some beauties there.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Sounds killer GroErr . Put me on the list ...
> Got some beauties there.


Got some of these set aside for you, your grows turned me on to these Fireballs


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Wholly crap, not feeling bad having no energy for skiing/boarding, not a good time to be outside this weekend, check out the temps (Celcius but C & F meet at -40 so not far off with the wind chills). Unusual for it to snow when it's this cold but we've had a foot up here in the last couple of days and still going! Bless those kids looking to make a buck shovelling snow
> 
> View attachment 3607532


Ho hum, fifties and sixties here... that's ABOVE zero. In Colorado? In February?!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob, getting better thanks. @BobBitchen hit a good size side branch on that sat-dom 10gal Blue Ripper in the flower room last night with that super-stinky Fireballs P2 pollen. Looks like it took well  ~5 weeks to some Ripped Fireballs
> 
> View attachment 3609875
> View attachment 3609876
> ...


Ball ripper. It's too good to pass up!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ball ripper. It's too good to pass up!


I like it, Ball Ripper it is!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 19, 2016)

Pic of the lonely 10gal at Day 22, running just the one light until I get the Blue Ripper 2gal F2's in there on the weekend. It's building some nice colas with decent size buds all the way down. Very healthy and thirsty plant, getting a full watering ~3gal every 2 days right now, has a good strong root system going. One is a normal bud and second one is a pollinated bud (Fireballs male) on one of the side branches.






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, ready to flip 6x of these F2's, 99% sure they're fems and they're all in 2gal's. Will flip the 6 tonight and add any that haven't sexed 100%, there's two that could go either way and 5 males for sure. Keeping the rest going for a few days in the tent until I'm 100% sure, there's one male that stinks pretty good,I may clone it to try later. They've started pre-flowering so the rest will be pretty obvious to sex in the next few days.

2 of the fems (back-right) are sat-dom and starting to stretch, the other 4 are more indi-dom, shorter, stocky with very tight nodes. There's 3x that smell awesome and one of those is skunky, like road-kill skunky, interesting as none of the F1's I ran had that smell profile. Haven't done any training as I want to see their natural growth patterns.

Last group shots, 19 days out of their party cups:



Fems in 2gal's:


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 22, 2016)

WhooHoo, confirmed a couple more fems this morning so looks like 8 of the 13 will end up fems  Will up-pot and add them to the 6x 2gal, lots of footprint coverage left under that LEC. Those tiny cups you see on the floor are 2 oz. party cups I'm running just to see if I can grow 12/12 from seed in those and how long I can keep them going, a side grow to the Party Cup comp going on in the LED section. Day 25 for the 1x 10gal and Day1 of 12/12 for the 6x 2gal Blue Ripper F2's...




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 22, 2016)

Some Blue Ripper pollen off the 1gal male, good haul for a 1gal plant, it's mixed 3 to 1 with flour. I left the Harlequin and Blue Ripper in the tent while I was collecting the pollen to make sure they were well pollinated, about 5 weeks for some Blue Ripper F2's (tester batch) and Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1's to see if I can develop that into a THC/CBD strain.



Cheers


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Feb 22, 2016)

They look healthy as a mofo! Just found your thread


----------



## GroErr (Feb 22, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> They look healthy as a mofo! Just found your thread


Hey cheers and thanks for popping in. Those F2's are seedlings from the bigger 10gal behind them, hoping to find some winners and not seeing any duds so far, even the males look good


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok, some good news and final config for this Blue Ripper F2 pheno hunt. The final, final tally (last few finally showed their sex!) was ** 10 ** fems from the 13x original seeds (actually 16, 3 culled at the beginning). 3 males left and one smells dank, will decide whether I keep one for future pollen when I get a minute.

Culled one of the 10 fems, it was nothing special in smell or structure. The rest smell and look good enough to flower out to test, 9x 2gal in a 3x3' or so is perfect at this size. They're taking 34" x 34" and have started stretching since they were at 14/10 for 6 days before moving them into the flower room. They'll spread out a bit now so will end up ~3.5 x 3.5' which is fine under the 315w LEC.

They're all indi-dom, a couple have some sat-features but even those are maybe 50/50 while most are 60/40 or 70/30 leaning towards indica's. Regardless of structure, most have the 9-point leaves around the main. There's basically 2x smell profiles, all are strong, a couple are outstanding. One profile is close to the original F1's with the more fruity/blueberry smell, the other smell profile has some sweet/fruit in the background, but more skunky/earthy/kushy smell. Hoping the smell transfers to taste on at least some, a couple are very strong considering they're not flowering yet.

Here's the final footprint, re-setting the flowering time count to Day 8 as of last night. They were at 14/10 for 6 & 7 days so they'll be closer to a normal 12/12 flip using this count. They were all starting to stretch but now under the CMH it'll be interesting to see how much more they stretch. Expecting a couple of them to shoot up and will even out the canopy later once they finish stretching. Flowers should show up by the weekend as they were all showing pre-flowers at different stages. Only change now would be if I misread any but pretty sure they're all fems, hopefully no tranny's in there 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2016)

Fucking eh! Great day for Canadian med growers. Bottom line is the right to grow our own meds is now considered a right and no one, including a new government can take that right away as it has been ruled our right under the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms by our highest (Federal Supreme) court. Fuck yeah!



*Ottawa, February 24, 2016 – *A judgment was issued today by the Honourable Michael L. Phelan of the Federal Court in file T-2030-13:

*IN THE MATTER OF NEIL ALLARD and others v. HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN IN RIGHT OF CANADA

Summary: *In 2013, the plaintiffs instituted proceedings in Federal Court in order to challenge the constitutionality of the new medical marihuana regime.

The federal government previously put in place the _Marihuana Medical Access Regulations _[MMAR] in 2001, repealed the MMAR on March 31, 2014, and put in place a substantially different regime under the _Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulations _[MMPR].

More specifically, the Plaintiffs seek Declarations from the Court under section 52 of the _Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms _(the _Charter_) that the MMPR are in violation of section 7 of the _Charter _and not saved by section 1. Furthermore, the Plaintiffs seek Orders from the Court under section 24 of the _Charter _for an interim and final remedy.

The action was heard at trial before Justice Phelan over three weeks in February and March 2015, and then re-opened in June and July to receive submissions regarding the Supreme Court of Canada’s decision in _R. v Smith, _2015 SCC 34 (issued on June 11, 2015).

The Court has concluded that the Plaintiffs are entitled to a declaration that their section 7 _Charter _rights have been infringed by the MMPR and that such infringement is not in accordance with the principles of fundamental justice or otherwise justified under section 1. The declaration will be suspended for six (6) months to allow the government to respond to the declaration of invalidity.


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 24, 2016)

Light one up for Her Majesty!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Light one up for Her Majesty!


Lol, pretty sure we'll be smelling a lot of ganja up here today. It's even sweeter because the decision is a middle finger to the prime minister that got the boot a few months ago. He shoved this new program down our throats, lined up all his buddies with large/commercial grow op licenses, then took away med patient rights to grow. Would love to see the look on his face today and how much money he and his cronies just lost. Those commercial grow ops were counting on medical to keep them going until they legalize recreational, but that'll take a couple of years minimum and few of them have enough business today to stay afloat that long. Now with patients re-gaining their right to grow, it'll be even worse for them. Love it when the little guy wins against "the man"


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2016)

Recently upgraded my phone app for the Foscam WiFi cameras in the rooms. Screenshot quality is much better, better than the PC/Mac app imo. The flower room has a high res camera so it gets a little distorted but quality is pretty decent. Software is amazing for a phone app, controls for everything you can do on a PC/Mac but on your phone. Nice.

Flower room cam, screenshot on my phone, this is exactly what I see on the phone in landscape mode (Blue Ripper 10gal):



LED Tent cam screenshot (seeded Harlequin and Blue Ripper plants):



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2016)

Something I'm trying out. Kind of a joke side-grow in the _8th Party Cup competition _going on in the LED section. 5x Blue Ripper F2 seeds in 2 oz. party cups (plastic shooter cups). The grow is a bit of a joke, can't see them going the full round in those tiny cups, but will give it a go. What I do like about these cups is using them to start seeds going forward. There's always the odd dud seed if I'm doing a bunch, this will save time, medium and let me "up-pot" any potential keepers to 16 oz. cups if they're contenders.

Day 3, 2x have popped through quick but all are looking like they'll break soil in the next day or so. These are fabric-lined with air pruning holes for the comp, hoping the air-pruned cups can get them through the cycle.

Keeping them watered is going to be fun! They're too small for even the small Blu Mat carrots. I'm going to try basically using the fabric as a wick system. The tray they're sitting in is a bird feeder and about 2" deep, thinking if I keep a small amount of water in the tray, the fabric will wick the water up as needed. Wish me luck!




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2016)

Well that King cloner off e-bay seems to be working just fine. A bunch of clones from those F2's in the flower room. 2 batches went in, some are 12 days (most started showing roots around 8 days), some are 6 days and just getting bumps. Looks like they're rooting about the same rate as the F1 keepers I'm running, so far so good.




Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2016)

Clone king is a good rig IMO, bought a couple of em.
I DIY'ed a different lid, 16 - 2" holes, colored plugs, easy to keep track of different strains,
Used a black plastic cutting board.

Love the root porn !


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh, good luck on the party cup competition ,
though I have to root for hyroot, he's using my cross, blue balz.
Be fun to watch


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Clone king is a good rig IMO, bought a couple of em.
> I DIY'ed a different lid, 16 - 2" holes, colored plugs, easy to keep track of different strains,
> Used a black plastic cutting board.
> 
> Love the root porn !


That's a great idea, it would be easy enough to have different lids for these, I like that lid design, no possible way it'll leak. I don't mind the 36 sites but will rarely use them, another with say 16 2" sites would work 90% of the time and would use standard plugs. I like the size of it and the res, much easier to change/haul water than that 16 gal tote I was using! Not worth DIY'ng the whole thing at the price they sell these for. Bought one for my son too, he's been hesitant to try aero but this unit is a no brainer.



BobBitchen said:


> Oh, good luck on the party cup competition ,
> though I have to root for hyroot, he's using my cross, blue balz.
> Be fun to watch


Thanks, you should have gotten in on it! Blue Balz vs. Blue Ripper, may the best cross win - lol I'm just hoping to get a fem or two, last round I dropped out right away just bad timing, previous one I ended up with only one decent seed and it ended up male - a 2ft. male in a party cup mind you 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2016)

Shots of the flower room. Day 31 for the large 10gal and Day 13 for the 9x 2gal Blue Ripper F2's. All are coming along well and healthy, 2gal's are starting to throw buds. They're all very indica in structure, a couple have sat-leaning leaves but still very indica structure. Smell-wise there's basically two profiles, a sweeter/fruity version with a skunky background, and a very loud skunky version, both dank  There's 3 of them I'm calling the purple pheno. On the leaves leading to the largest fans they have a purple stem leading to a bright purple/red dot in the base of the leaves. Checked them all and they all have the 9-point leaf trait from the first sat-dom pheno. The 9x gal are taking 3 x 3.5' now and ~18" from the soil, still stretching a bit.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2 seeds coming up in the LED tent, Day 27, there's no doubt they took that stud's pollen 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2016)

Pic of that Blue Ripper purple-dot pheno trait I mentioned in an earlier update. There's 3 of this pheno, the large fan stem gets purple as it gets to the leaf and ends in a purple/red dot at the base of the leaf. This pheno smells more skunky than fruity at this point.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice healthy leaves there. 

Good luck on the Dixie Cup Challenge!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Feb 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice healthy leaves there.
> 
> Good luck on the Dixie Cup Challenge!
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, liking the look of those F2's so far  Will need the luck, looks like the fabric cups in a tray will work for watering though. The fabric's wicking up the water so I'm just dumping about 3/4" of water in the tray every couple of days, easier than individually watering them, specially the 2oz. cups 

4x Contenders in the 16 oz. cups and 3x in the 2 oz. cups, off to the races. Don't mind the "security image", some rule they made up in the party cup comp (??). Stretching like mofo's but don't want to burn them before they establish some roots so keeping them low for another day or two.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2016)

You know....I have taken advantage of that in my tent too.

I needed to water everything in the tent but did not have a lot 
of time and so I just dumped 4-5 gallons of water directly onto
the floor of my tent. It made maybe 1-1.5 inches in the tent 
at first but this dropped just a quarter inch or so after just a short
while and the next morning it was long gone.

I added an extra lining layer when I switched back to soil, to allow
just this to happen. :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You know....I have taken advantage of that in my tent too.
> 
> I needed to water everything in the tent but did not have a lot
> of time and so I just dumped 4-5 gallons of water directly onto
> ...


Lol, that's taking it to the next level, They do seem to wick well, this little cup test got me thinking since I grow in fabric exclusively, maybe a hempy style fabric rig?.... To be continued


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2016)

Day 34 for the 10gal Blue Ripper clone, Day 16 for the 9x Blue Ripper F2's. The 10gal is doing well but noticed it drooping a bit in the dark, will be checking it tonight with lights on, could be dry but that would be sucking up 3gal's in 1 1/2 days, hoping she's just a thirsty beatch. There's a cola sitting at almost 90 degrees on the right about 1/2 way down, that's the one I pollinated with the Fireballs male, definitely a few seeds coming in there to have that sort of weight at 5 weeks. I have 3x of those bamboo trellises in that 10gal pot but those colas will need more support very soon, will add some bamboo poles to support them soon. Not a terrible problem to have 




The Blue Ripper F2's continued to stretch once they got under CMH, they're now 22" - 25" from the soil and taking up 36" x 40", lights are sitting at 19"-22" from the canopy and should remain there now. There are 4x tall/lanky/stretchy phenos and 5x shorter/branchy phenos. The "red-dot" phenos are all the shorter/branchy phenos, node spacing is tighter and more bud sites coming in on those, looking like a potential winner if all other aspects like smell, flavour and potency come through, they'll definitely produce more. If they hold true to the F1's should be seeing some early frost in a few days. Sample shots of a red-dot pheno, it's the one bottom-right in the first pic.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2's, 9x 2gal at Day 21. Flowers are starting to throw off some terps. Smells are holding true to the stem rubs through veg, basically a fruity/blueberry pheno, mostly from the tall/lanky phenos. Then a more skunky version for the shorter phenos including the "red-dot" phenos. Really liking the look and smell of the one shorter/branchy red-dot pheno so far, looking for some frost to show up by end of this week, not much of anything showing yet.





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2016)

Some seeds in the making at Day 37 in the LED tent. Harlequin in 1gal (left) and Blue Ripper indi-dom pheno in 2gal. Both were hit by the very smelly Blue Ripper male using open pollination. Will try and time the fems like I did with these whenever I can, the open pollination worked very well, wholly seed stash coming up! As a bonus, after raining pollen on these gals, I also collected enough pollen for a few more chucks.

The Harlequin normally finishes in 49 days under CMH, will run it 53-54 days under the LED's, Blue Ripper will go 56-60 days under the LED's so about 3 weeks left. Harlequin is now showing some swollen seed pods. The Blue Ripper has been showing them for over a week and every single bud on that plant (right) is full of seeds 



Blue Ripper x Blue Ripper (F2's):



Harlequin x Blue Ripper (F1's):



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 9, 2016)

Geezuz. Its always the same with you. Showin off pics of the flawless hot bitches....

Show us something you fucked up....hahahahahah


Just kiddin... lookin good as usual!!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Geezuz. Its always the same with you. Showin off pics of the flawless hot bitches....
> 
> Show us something you fucked up....hahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, perfect timing on that comment, when I fuck up I fuck up big time. Newbie move and some bad timing on the 10gal plant. Was out last week when it started sucking back 1.5 gal's a day, couldn't get back fast enough and it got fried after being under the lights bone dry for 1/2 the lights on cycle. Trying to see if I can even save it or at least get it to week 7, mainly I want the seeds on one branch, other than that I don't care as it'll just go into the hash bin, not exactly prime bud coming off this thing now  Here's what a (once) beautiful plant looks like when you fry it under CMH, can you say instant defoliation? lol $%#^! Fucking newbie #$%@^



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow. That is most certainly fried. Man...when you do a job you do it right...lol


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Wow. That is most certainly fried. Man...when you do a job you do it right...lol


Lol, all in or nothing  That one almost made me puke when I finally got home to water it, such a beauty and poof. I'll be lucky to keep it alive long enough to pull those seeds, keeping my fingers crossed. Shit happens, moving on...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2016)

They are durable plants. I have revived much deader looking ones!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They are durable plants. I have revived much deader looking ones!


Hey Mo, trying, but it stopped drinking, it's been a few days and may be ready to water again tonight. At 5 1/2 weeks into flowering I'm just hoping to keep it alive for a couple of weeks to get my seeds off it and throw what's left into the hash bin. I've recovered vegging plants but this far into flowering al I can do is keep it going as long as it can. Will be looking for bananas, wouldn't be surprised after that shock.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2016)

Try a little bit of foliar water.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Try a little bit of foliar water.


Cheers, will try some on the (very few) remaining leaves  They got crisped though, not much hope...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They are durable plants. I have revived much deader looking ones!


He'll I come home to worse every weekend, after skiing all week


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2016)

I left my cloner off after taking some clones....for a full day...the little 
puddles of green slowly inflated and lifted back up to be plants again.

Good luck!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I left my cloner off after taking some clones....for a full day...the little
> puddles of green slowly inflated and lifted back up to be plants again.
> 
> Good luck!


Cheers JD, I've had similar issues when I can' get to them and they bounce back but not as bad as this one. Every single leaf on the top half of the plants dried to a crisp  That cola with the seeds is solid with seeds and heavy though, just passed 6 weeks so they've been pollinated for 3 1/2 weeks or so. It dried up enough to water again so it should make it another week, at least for the seeds to finish. Really don't care about the buds, they'll make some meds and I'm never short on my bud stash


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> He'll I come home to worse every weekend, after skiing all week


Lol, I'm sure you've had a couple  We're done here, short season, it's been in the 40-50's and last couple of days it hit 60F. Will have to see about a trip out west if I want to get any skiing in


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I'm sure you've had a couple  We're done here, short season, it's been in the 40-50's and last couple of days it hit 60F. Will have to see about a trip out west if I want to get any skiing in


I stayed local this week, sticky spring conditions , mammoth received about 6' over the past weekend, should be skiing into July there.
Hope your beans mature in your burned bush bro...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I stayed local this week, sticky spring conditions , mammoth received about 6' over the past weekend, should be skiing into July there.
> Hope your beans mature in your burned bush bro...


Enjoy Bob, I've skied Whistler into early June but here it's mid-March and it's over, just a very weird winter here though, terrible for ski conditions all winter.

Those seeds are the Blue Ripper x Fireballs, let's hope they make it, that cola's leaning against the party cup tray, pretty sure they'll be fine


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2016)

looks good as always. ive noticed my plants suck down water like no other under these lec's, too. causing me to only run 500 ppm to not get any tip burn. although im in my second run in hempy's, so thats probably a given. 

what kind of shades do you wear in your room? between the hps, mh, and led shades, not sure which to go with under the lec's

you fellas must be in GREAT shape. went skiing again a couple weeks ago, for my second time, and I was sore as hell the next few days, and im in pretty good shape myself. also, a pretty good skier for only my second time, if i may say so myself. played a lot of hockey, so that probably helps.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2016)

dangledo said:


> looks good as always. ive noticed my plants suck down water like no other under these lec's, too. causing me to only run 500 ppm to not get any tip burn. although im in my second run in hempy's, so thats probably a given.
> 
> what kind of shades do you wear in your room? between the hps, mh, and led shades, not sure which to go with under the lec's
> 
> you fellas must be in GREAT shape. went skiing again a couple weeks ago, for my second time, and I was sore as hell the next few days, and im in pretty good shape myself. also, a pretty good skier for only my second time, if i may say so myself. played a lot of hockey, so that probably helps.


Yeah, they do drink more, the healthier the plant the more and faster it'll drink. All of this goes along with the faster maturation rate, they demand more and it takes a little getting used to. Mine was just bad timing, too busy and got pulled away with family the night they needed watering. I had to originally adjust feeds as well, more watering/feeds so I tuned it down to make up for more waterings/feedings in the cycle.

Don't usually wear glasses myself unless I'm changing out bulbs or something where I'll be looking into the bulbs, but it's good practice, if I do I just wear my normal sunglasses. Getting older I should probably pay more attention to that and get some higher end glasses.

Ha, always try to stay in decent shape, I play hockey and soccer too. But no matter what, when you change or start a season with a different sport, first couple times out you'll feel it. Different muscles used, and the older you get, the longer the recovery. I can vouch for that one, thereby my regular batches of 50mg coconut oil caps, they do wonders for those transitional periods


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

I am very glad I got some Method Seven glasses for my LEDs. I could feel it hurting my eyes.

I had to stop growing indoors because I reached the point where my girls were drinking so hard they were oversaturating the RH in my room. Now I need to finish the screen room and I can start on my C02 grow lab with all of the modern conveniences including IR TV


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am very glad I got some Method Seven glasses for my LEDs. I could feel it hurting my eyes.
> 
> I had to stop growing indoors because I reached the point where my girls were drinking so hard they were oversaturating the RH in my room. Now I need to finish the screen room and I can start on my C02 grow lab with all of the modern conveniences including IR TV


That's when the girls are finally drinking enough!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2016)

A couple of Day 25 buds from those F2's starting to frost up. Some fine smells when opening the flower room door now. There's a fruity short pheno which is smelling close to the original mother including some background lemon. Next couple of weeks should separate any potential keepers from the pack.

 

Cheers


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had to stop growing indoors because I reached the point where my girls were drinking so hard they were oversaturating the RH in my room.


This is my first time growing indoors where I have to use a dehumidifier in the room. It kicks out a lot of heat and that has become its own factor in balancing the environment. I imagine within another month I'll need to alternate between the dehumidifier and the air conditioner, and some weeks after that it will just be 100% AC. Those units probably use way more electricity than all of my lights (DIY & pre-built COBs) and fans combined. 

It is amazing that running just COB LEDs, my grow spaces are usually about 2º above ambient room temps (measured from a sensor @4' off the floor -- at approximately 6" from the floor where the intakes are, the outer room temp is 3-4º below the temp of the canopy, still pretty impressive).


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> This is my first time growing indoors where I have to use a dehumidifier in the room. It kicks out a lot of heat and that has become its own factor in balancing the environment. I imagine within another month I'll need to alternate between the dehumidifier and the air conditioner, and some weeks after that it will just be 100% AC. Those units probably use way more electricity than all of my lights (DIY & pre-built COBs) and fans combined.
> 
> It is amazing that running just COB LEDs, my grow spaces are usually about 2º above ambient room temps (measured from a sensor @4' off the floor -- at approximately 6" from the floor where the intakes are, the room temp is 3-4º below the temp of the canopy, still pretty impressive).


Before I finished my flower room I had a portable AC/De-humidifier unit and found the same thing, it worked but generated additional heat to deal with. I'm considering trying it again through the summer but in De-humidify mode only (I have heat and AC coming in from my HVAC now controlled by a variable controller/inline fan). Summer gets hot and very humid here, I can handle the temps Ok but humidity can be a pita. Going to get it setup and test it soon, I'm thinking of putting it on it's own timer so it would only run during lights off, then let the built-in humidistat handle when it goes on/off. Humidity with the lights on is never an issue for me as I'm typically in the 78-82F range for temps and below 50%, but it can climb beyond 60% in summer lights-off, no matter how much air I pull in or exhaust. A couple of degrees higher lights-off would not be an issue if it can keep the humidity in check.

I've been considering some COBs for the summer in my main room and would have already pulled the trigger if our dollar wasn't so low here. But I would mix or run 1x 3x3' with COBs and 1x 3x3' with CMH just to maintain the temp range I like. Lower heat (e.g. running all COBs) in a high humid area/environment can trigger it's own problems and humidity imo is tougher to manage than heat.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lower heat (e.g. running all COBs) in a high humid area/environment can trigger it's own problems and humidity imo is tougher to manage than heat.


Very much so. I was on my 4th grow cycle when I switched to COBs, and I also made a bunch of other changes like trying to run three spaces in one room. I had never had any issues with PM (indoors), and so it was a blind spot for me, it wasn't even on my radar. I made some epic mistakes, like pulling cool (rainy!) winter night air in from outside to try and cool the room like I had all summer... Just typing that the stupidity is overwhelming, but with all the issues I'd dealt with I never saw a single spot of PM, and it didn't exist for me. Long story short, I lost the whole crop. So even after cleaning the space as best I could, I'm totally paranoid about PM now and working hard to keep things extra dry. 

COBs definitely played a part in that. In January when I started the current run I had to use a small heater inside the tent just to bring the temps up into the mid-70's. Immediately I lost any electric bill cost savings from the COBs efficiency. Something to factor in if you live in a cool/humid zone and are thinking you're electric use will go down after the switch.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Very much so. I was on my 4th grow cycle when I switched to COBs, and I also made a bunch of other changes like trying to run three spaces in one room. I had never had any issues with PM (indoors), and so it was a blind spot for me, it wasn't even on my radar. I made some epic mistakes, like pulling cool (rainy!) winter night air in from outside to try and cool the room like I had all summer... Just typing that the stupidity is overwhelming, but with all the issues I'd dealt with I never saw a single spot of PM, and it didn't exist for me. Long story short, I lost the whole crop. So even after cleaning the space as best I could, I'm totally paranoid about PM now and working hard to keep things extra dry.
> 
> COBs definitely played a part in that. In January when I started the current run I had to use a small heater inside the tent just to bring the temps up into the mid-70's. Immediately I lost any electric bill cost savings from the COBs efficiency. Something to factor in if you live in a cool/humid zone and are thinking you're electric use will go down after the switch.


Sounds like you're in an area similar to mine, some bushes outdoor in my area turn white by end of summer, covered in PM. I made the same mistake when I first started indoor, pulling in fresh air from outside, that was my introduction to PM. Culled everything/cleaned, started again. Sometimes even with low humidity and no outside air, it'll show up on the odd strain or pheno, it's my first culling when I'm running a new strain. Indica's tend to attract it more and if it's in your area it's pretty well impossible to keep it out of your room. Short of stripping and showering every time you're entering, or not going outside (I live outside summer or winter) it'll get tracked in on something. I never bring outdoor plants/clones in, but it will still show up on susceptible strains grown from seed. I recently put in a UVC filter, in addition to a HEPA filter, trying both to see if combined I can keep that crap out of the room. Spring when the snow melts is a bad time for it so it'll be interesting to see if it shows up over the next month, so far I haven't seen any signs of it, fingers crossed.

Heat/environment is definitely something to consider if moving to an all COBs grow. I have essentially free heat, running my inline fan is all it costs so winter would probably work fine. I'd likely have to crank the inline through winter to maintain higher temps and that would keep my humidity low. But in summer, I'm thinking I'd have a humidity problem because I'd have to keep the incoming air/fan on low (it would get too cold, even with CMH I don't crank it full other than maybe 2 -3 weeks mid-summer) which in turn would raise my humidity. Right now with the CMH I can crank it to 2/3 or full throttle mid-summer which keeps the temps in check and reduces the humidity at the same time. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

The biggest issue new LED growers face is overwatering. Because the plants are not getting baked by HID they require less water to maintain optimal growth.

COBs are more like the sun at the top of a mountain. Intense but not hot. They are great for growing mountain varieties.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The biggest issue new LED growers face is overwatering. Because the plants are not getting baked by HID they require less water to maintain optimal growth.
> 
> COBs are more like the sun at the top of a mountain. Intense but not hot. They are great for growing mountain varieties.


It's all intertwined, less heat, less watering, but higher humidity. In my little 2x2x4' tent the COBs are perfect in such a small space, they keep my temps at 78-80F and humidity at 40-50% depending on how full it is. But to maintain that in my main flower room I'd have to run 1000w of COBs, not enough sq. footage to use that much COB wattage in there. A mix of COBs and CMH would work well though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Backyard Gold IBL Male under the giant COB in the sky:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Backyard Gold IBL Male under the giant COB in the sky:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


That's a beautie Mo, nice colours  Hoping one day when they get the legalization thing done here I can have a small greenhouse to extend the season and take advantage of that giant outdoor COB


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2016)

Coming up in veg, will flip in 7-10 days. Nothing special size wise, this will be a variety pack for the stash/meds. 1x JTR, 1x Blue Ripper 1, 1x Blue Ripper 2, and 1x small Blue Dream. The BD stretches quite a bit and should keep up with the rest, took a bunch of clones off it to gift out but a little super cropping has re-started some decent growth on it. Just watered and FIM'd them all so they're looking a little droopy but otherwise healthy. FIMs should generate a last blast of growth and get them ready to flip.

The 2x smaller 1gal pots on the right are Blue Ripper 2's, not sure where they're going yet. I'd like to self at least one but it'll depend on timing for 2 rounds out. Have a nice looking Fireballs pheno coming up in the veg cabinet but it hasn't sexed yet, if it's a fem I may run it with one of the 1gal Blue Ripper's in 7gal and self the other 1gal.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2016)

Well the Blue Ripper F2's are well settled into flowering at Day 28. Interesting how they change through the cycle, there's 2 that came from the sat-dom mother that are looking more sat-leaning, indica structure but thinner leaves that look like sativa's but big-ass leaves like an indica. Those 2 are interesting in that they smell strong of lemon-lime, stronger than the JTR that originally mothered them, but little frost on them at this point. Hoping they're just late bloomers because they smell awesome.

The other two I'm eyeing as potential keepers are smelling and looking more indica-dom, very similar leaf structure and smell as the Blue Ripper 2 indi-dom F1 pheno where the seeds came from. Strong fruity/Blueberry smell, underlying skunk funk, and both have the most frost so far.

The first one I was eyeing for structure is bottom-right in the first pic. That one is the only one misbehaving, it's super sensitive to nutes. Most I've fed these is 500 ppm and that one was showing tip burn at that feed rate every 3rd watering, then when I backed off feeding it, it's showing some defs with yellowing leaf tips/edges. Structure is good, stem rub is skunky but has little smell otherwise.

2nd pic has arrows pointing at the potential keeper phenos. The Yellow outlined arrows point to the lemon-lime phenos, the blue arrows point to the 2x fruity/blueberry phenos. That one in the middle-front in the second pic is throwing a decent amount of buds out too.




Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

The blue arrows look like definite winners! That out of focus bud at the bottom of the pic looks awesome too!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The blue arrows look like definite winners! That out of focus bud at the bottom of the pic looks awesome too!


Those blue arrow phenos are identical and it's funny but so far any of the phenos that pack frost and smell have been some of the better producers - nice  That out of focus bud is off that 10gal I burnt to a crisp, but it's drinking again so I'll be able to finish it! Will have lost a bunch of weight from the shock but at least get something off it  Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2016)

A couple of buds from that Blue Ripper F2 pheno in the center with the blue arrow @day 29. Frost is starting on the bottom of the leaves 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2016)

So a pretty clear winner is emerging in this F2 hunt, it's the blue arrow pheno in the center row, tagged as BR2-5. The best smelling and better looking phenos have all come from the BR2 or indi-dom mother that produced the seeds (same male, two different females crossed). The others aren't trash, but this one is clearly standing out from the crowd. I had kept one clone of each but kept 2x clones of this one as it was the skunkiest smelling in veg. Skunky as in road kill skunky which is interesting in that the flowers smell nothing like that now, more sweet and fruity, yet a stem rub still has that skunky smell. Won't trash the other clones until I do a smoke test but for carrying this line on that BR2-5 pheno is looking like the winner.

For comparison, first pic is the BR2-5 pheno (both at Day34/5 weeks). Second pic is the BR2-3 pheno which looks almost identical, but the close-up shots show the difference between the two in the frost department.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2's at Day 35/5Weeks, somewhere in the 3 to 3 1/2 week range left and looking not bad for a bunch of plants from seed in 2gal pots. I was looking at them last night and thought, damn that's a lot of weed under one 315w light. If I were to average 35g per plant x 9 = 315 or 1gpw, if I can hit that in a pheno hunt I'll be very pleased 

That center-front BR2-5 in the second pic is clearly one keeper. Will be watching the rest closer as they continue developing, there are a couple that are smelling good and I have at least one clone of each. One has like a rotting fruit thing going on that could be interesting. Will test one or two per night. It's difficult to maintain proper smell profiles when checking more than 1 or 2 per session.




Cheers


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nice! And that is a lot of plant for a two gallon pot! I've seen a number of discussions on optimal pot size and every time I think I know something, I learn something new. How long did you veg those for?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

I think it is his fimming technique that really adds to his phenomenal production.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think it is his fimming technique that really adds to his phenomenal production.


It is definitely an art form and GroErr excels at it. 

Up until this current grow, I had been vegging for 6-8 weeks to try and get bigger plants and yields. I ran twice as many in the space this time, and only vegged for 3-4 weeks (some were started a week later than others). With the shorter veg time I had fewer opportunities to FIM or top them, and now that they are in flower the canopy is crazy all over the place. It's kind of fun though, since I didn't work the plant several times to even the heights and increase the number of main branches, they are pushing out fewer but bigger colas. Not optimal for overall weight I suspect, but it'll do this time.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> It is definitely an art form and GroErr excels at it.
> 
> Up until this current grow, I had been vegging for 6-8 weeks to try and get bigger plants and yields. I ran twice as many in the space this time, and only vegged for 3-4 weeks (some were started a week later than others). With the shorter veg time I had fewer opportunities to FIM or top them, and now that they are in flower the canopy is crazy all over the place. It's kind of fun though, since I didn't work the plant several times to even the heights and increase the number of main branches, they are pushing out fewer but bigger colas. Not optimal for overall weight I suspect, but it'll do this time.


Fewer, bigger colas makes for more weight, even while spending less time trimming it.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Very nice! And that is a lot of plant for a two gallon pot! I've seen a number of discussions on optimal pot size and every time I think I know something, I learn something new. How long did you veg those for?


Thanks, they are a good size for 2gal pots, anywhere from 22-25" from the soil line. Keep in mind these are in fabric pots which can handle a much bigger plant/root system. They went from party cups into 1gal fabrics for 14 days, then 6 days in 2gal's so about 3 weeks veg total (plus seedling stage in cups, I don't usually track/count that as many times they're in there waiting for veg space to become available). Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think it is his fimming technique that really adds to his phenomenal production.


Cheers Mo, but these are straight up from seed, no training at all for seedlings so I can see how they're naked bodies look naturally  Some bad-ass production from a couple of these with no training though, can't wait to train a couple 2 rounds out to see what they can pull!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fewer, bigger colas makes for more weight, even while spending less time trimming it.


There's definitely a point of diminishing return with training, have to find it with each plant/pheno. I don't always train for yield, I like the plants a certain shape, more of an OCD thing, the extra yield is a bonus - lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

I am finding that 12/12 from seed is giving me some really interesting plant structures. Very stocky!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> It is definitely an art form and GroErr excels at it.
> 
> Up until this current grow, I had been vegging for 6-8 weeks to try and get bigger plants and yields. I ran twice as many in the space this time, and only vegged for 3-4 weeks (some were started a week later than others). With the shorter veg time I had fewer opportunities to FIM or top them, and now that they are in flower the canopy is crazy all over the place. It's kind of fun though, since I didn't work the plant several times to even the heights and increase the number of main branches, they are pushing out fewer but bigger colas. Not optimal for overall weight I suspect, but it'll do this time.


Cheers, I do like it but sometimes overdo it and maybe even lose some weight, but I like them even and a certain shape, call it OCD  Like ttystick mentioned, overall you may actually gain and it will make trimming easier.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> There's definitely a point of diminishing return with training, have to find it with each plant/pheno. I don't always train for yield, I like the plants a certain shape, more of an OCD thing, the extra yield is a bonus - lol


I've gone too far with shaping and had a bush of dime to quarter sized buds that took forever to process, so I know what you mean about diminishing returns. So far I've never let one go without at least topping once, but I don't have really tall ceilings in my grow spaces. Short and wide works for me.

Quick question -- do you find it difficult to re-pot from cloth pots? The one time I tried it I found I was tearing a lot of root tips that had grown into the sides. Since then I've been starting with 1 gallon plastic, and then when they're ready moving them into their final cloth pot. They seem to slide out easier and with less damage... but maybe I'm doing something wrong...?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am finding that 12/12 from seed is giving me some really interesting plant structures. Very stocky!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


12/12 FS outdoor, only in California  They do behave/grow quite different when going straight 12/12 from seed, have noticed that (indoor of course!).

Hey, little stat I came across last week that you Cali folks may have a chuckle at:
The state of California has 3 million more people than ALL OF CANADA!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I've gone too far with shaping and had a bush of dime to quarter sized buds that took forever to process, so I know what you mean about diminishing returns. So far I've never let one go without at least topping once, but I don't have really tall ceilings in my grow spaces. Short and wide works for me.
> 
> Quick question -- do you find it difficult to re-pot from cloth pots? The one time I tried it I found I was tearing a lot of root tips that had grown into the sides. Since then I've been starting with 1 gallon plastic, and then when they're ready moving them into their final cloth pot. They seem to slide out easier and with less damage... but maybe I'm doing something wrong...?


Yeah idk about losing weight overall but you can make the job of trimming more difficult and end up with smaller buds.

Funny you mention the hard time with up-potting from these fabric pots. I've heard that a couple of times. I find them easier than anything I've ever used but one thing that can make them stick is if the plants are too wet when you're trying to transplant. In between or dry is better I find, not too wet. All I do with the 1gal/2/3gal's is hold my thumbs across the bottom facing each other and my fingers up the sides of the pot (picture making an L shape with your hands, your thumbs being the short/bottom part of the L). Then I simply push my thumbs up and pull with my fingers on the sides down, kind of like peeling the pot off. Once it gets to a certain point and loose I grab the main stem and put it into the new pot. I don't worry about the odd root sticking to the pot, root system in these pots is completely different than your traditional circling roots in a plastic pot, the odd piece ripped off doesn't phase them. I've yet to have a shock problem during up-potting with these fabrics and I've been using them exclusively for at least 2 years.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah idk about losing weight overall but you can make the job of trimming more difficult and end up with smaller buds.
> 
> Funny you mention the hard time with up-potting from these fabric pots. I've heard that a couple of times. I find them easier than anything I've ever used but one thing that can make them stick is if the plants are too wet when you're trying to transplant. In between or dry is better I find, not too wet. All I do with the 1gal/2/3gal's is hold my thumbs across the bottom facing each other and my fingers up the sides of the pot (picture making an L shape with your hands, your thumbs being the short/bottom part of the L). Then I simply push my thumbs up and pull with my fingers on the sides down, kind of like peeling the pot off. Once it gets to a certain point and loose I grab the main stem and put it into the new pot. I don't worry about the odd root sticking to the pot, root system in these pots is completely different than your traditional circling roots in a plastic pot, the odd piece ripped off doesn't phase them. I've yet to have a shock problem during up-potting with these fabrics and I've been using them exclusively for at least 2 years.


I'v been "boating" mine, just pop the smaller pot in a bigger one and fill with medium


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I'v been "boating" mine, just pop the smaller pot in a bigger one and fill with medium


I'm too cheap for that - lol I have some 1gal's that are a couple of years old and still fine. I've seen a few people doing what you're saying, certainly easier


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

Can't have a page without pics. Some very pregnant Harlequin (F) x Blue Ripper (M) and Blue Ripper x Blue Ripper F2's. Pics were at Day 48 so they're Day 50 tonight. Harlequin finishes at ~50 days under CMH so I'm letting it go until Friday. The Blue Ripper F2's will be around Sunday/Monday. Getting some purple on that Blue Ripper under the LED's 

Blue Ripper:F2's:



Harlequin x Blue Ripper F1's



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2016)

Wicked ice storm hit here last night, no power since 7:00 pm when the lights would have kicked in  Girls are not going to be happy with 36 hours of darkness, they're at 6 weeks so hopefully they'll finish without any issues. With no air/fans/exhaust humidity's up around 75%. Been spraying the roots on the clones every few hours so they should be alright and the veg plants will be fine but it sucks. I keep charging my laptop in the car and running off a USB stick so I'm not totally cut off. Resort nearby has some backup power, good lunch  Everything else is closed between good Friday holiday and no power, can't even get gas if I needed it. Half the province seems like it's in the same boat. Haven't seen this many trees down since the last big ice storm about 18 years ago, this one looks like it could be worse, wow, mother nature is pissed at something.


----------



## Growdict (Mar 25, 2016)

They should be ok with extra darkness no? Humidity is a problem tho. Are you able to open things up to air it out or would odor become a problem?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Our power was out for a week a few years ago. My office is in my home so it was bad for business. We have a nice Honda generator now that can run the fridge and the AC if needed.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 25, 2016)

I have one of those Honda generators, saved me a couple of times. 



GroErr said:


> Can't have a page without pics. Some very pregnant Harlequin (F) x Blue Ripper (M) and Blue Ripper x Blue Ripper F2's. Pics were at Day 48 so they're Day 50 tonight. Harlequin finishes at ~50 days under CMH so I'm letting it go until Friday. The Blue Ripper F2's will be around Sunday/Monday. Getting some purple on that Blue Ripper under the LED's
> 
> Blue Ripper:F2's:
> 
> ...


I'm really glad to see that first picture. I'm growing my first mostly Indica strain - Oregon Diesel - and the buds have some coloration that had me concerned enough to start *a thread* about it. I'll throw in a pic -- I was unsure about the grey color deep in the bud, almost looked like bud rot to me (even though I know its not). At any rate, its good to see that this color falls somewhere in the spectrum of normal, your Blue Ripper has a similar hue.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow. Stay safe bro. It sounds like you are from cold-weather-stock....
...very prepared. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

Growdict said:


> They should be ok with extra darkness no? Humidity is a problem tho. Are you able to open things up to air it out or would odor become a problem?


Yeah that was my biggest concern, RH was hitting 80% and I opened the doors to get some airflow (stunk up the house but whatever, no visitors coming). We'll see if there's any issues, luckily they only have a couple of weeks left.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Our power was out for a week a few years ago. My office is in my home so it was bad for business. We have a nice Honda generator now that can run the fridge and the AC if needed.


I have a 3000va UPS which can keep a fan and if needed a T5 I have wired directly into it but only for a couple of hours. 99.9% of the time that covers it, we have very few power hits here, this is like the 3rd outage in 4 years and other than this one the others were like 15 minutes. Power finally came up at 4:00 pm yesterday afternoon so was out for 21 hours, it just happened to go down 10 minutes before lights on so they'd already had 12 hours of dark  They should be fine, rare event.

Cool pic last night puffing a pipe on the front porch with the street lights shining on the ice covered trees, very surreal scenes, specially after a few puffs


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I have one of those Honda generators, saved me a couple of times.
> 
> 
> I'm really glad to see that first picture. I'm growing my first mostly Indica strain - Oregon Diesel - and the buds have some coloration that had me concerned enough to start *a thread* about it. I'll throw in a pic -- I was unsure about the grey color deep in the bud, almost looked like bud rot to me (even though I know its not). At any rate, its good to see that this color falls somewhere in the spectrum of normal, your Blue Ripper has a similar hue.
> ...


Had a generator at my cottage because power there was up/down all the time but where I am now it has to be something extreme like this storm so just use a large UPS for the very seldom quick power hits. Would have been nice to have one going yesterday 

They look alright colour wise, looks like some reds/purples but not seeing any greys in the pic. Looks like a little tacoing going on but nothing major def wise. That blue ripper is pretty well done, will be pulling it tomorrow night so it's at the end and full of seeds  It was in there with a Harlequin making seeds only so I didn't feed much, mainly water and the odd low feed if they looked like they needed a boost. Harlequin x Blue Ripper seeded plant is hanging and looks like a good haul of seeds too


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

Well survived the ice storm, cleaned up the room and got a new round going last night, girls looked no worse for wear after 36 hours in the dark and no airflow. Will keep an eye out for nanners but hoping they'll finish before any harm is done.

Day 40 for the 9x 2gal, Day 0 for a new batch. New one's are 4x 3gal. 1x JTR, 1x Blue Dream (smallest), 1x Blue Ripper1, and 1x Blue Ripper2. Will be hitting a branch on that JTR with some Blue Ripper pollen for some BX seeds and a Blue Ripper2 (indi-dom pheno) branch with some Fireballs pollen in a couple of weeks.

2gal Blue Ripper F2's are at 6 weeks so 2-3 weeks left or so on those. Still eyeing the one pheno as a keeper and likely keep one or two others at least one round until I've sampled them. There's an interesting little one developing, the smallest of the bunch, bottom-left in the 1st pic. It's the only sat-dom looking (leaves) that came from the Blue Ripper2 mom and although still not the frostiest, it has a rotting fruit/blueberry thing going on that's getting my attention.




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2016)

Rotting fruit makes me thing Cinderella 99. 

Happy to see you back up at at it.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Rotting fruit makes me thing Cinderella 99.
> 
> Happy to see you back up at at it.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, it's all good. Haven't had a chance to try C99 but liking that smell! It was smelling strong in there with no fans or exhaust


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2016)

I think your plants will barely notice what happened, considering the timing and precautions taken. Well done, and a little luck never hurts!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think your plants will barely notice what happened, considering the timing and precautions taken. Well done, and a little luck never hurts!


Thanks @ttystikk I agree shouldn't bother them much at this stage. Once it was off for a while my concern was PM and mould with no airflow and the sump pump filling up. But once the normal light cycle started up and I went in there they weren't even droopy. With the doors open I had a bit of pressure pulling air out of the room, enough to feel airflow on the outside vent with my hand over it, so there was some air exchange. Shit happens as they say


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2016)

Fresh batch of Blue Ripper coconut oil caps. They're getting popular, difficult to keep personal stock but have enough popcorn/trim on-hand to make 1,000 or so, no worries 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2016)

IR shot of the flower room, highlights a few nice colas at the back from those 9x 2gal's. New 3gal batch is starting to fill in quick after only 2 days in there..

Couple of weeks left to fatten those up


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 27, 2016)

That's cool as shit, I would love to have one of them in my room!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> That's cool as shit, I would love to have one of them in my room!


They are pretty cool, great view of the bud development with the IR. They're the Foscam, I've had one for 3 years +, pretty reliable. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2016)

BR2-5 F2 potential keeper pheno is looking fine @day 42, 2 weeks or so to go to sample this one 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, it passes the eyeball test. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, it passes the eyeball test. :0)


Couple of weeks and will get to do the bud that fell off test


----------



## Sativied (Mar 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Fresh batch of Blue Ripper coconut oil caps. They're getting popular, difficult to keep personal stock but have enough popcorn/trim on-hand to make 1,000 or so, no worries
> 
> View attachment 3643055
> 
> Cheers


Those look great, do you have a process and recipe for those in this thread? Got some trim/popcorn and crumbs I want to use for something else than hash.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Those look great, do you have a process and recipe for those in this thread? Got some trim/popcorn and crumbs I want to use for something else than hash.


Hey Sativied, I've posted it here but even I can't find it in a search - lol They are great, I've been making them in the 50-60mg range which is good for any pains but keeps me functional, if I don't want to be functional I'll just take 2  Cheers...


----------



## indianajones (Mar 29, 2016)

man, this thread is flat out inspirational. i actually purchased a 315w 
system because of you and rives (an icmag member), lol. keep doing
what you're doing bro, and enjoy your harvest!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2016)

indianajones said:


> man, this thread is flat out inspirational. i actually purchased a 315w
> system because of you and rives (an icmag member), lol. keep doing
> what you're doing bro, and enjoy your harvest!


Hey thanks Indiana, glad to hear you got yourself one of those 315's, and COBs, nice mix, just found your thread and subbed. If it's your first run with the 315's just watch for how much they drink and how fast they mature, threw me off first couple of runs, just takes some adjustment. Cheers!


----------



## Growdict (Mar 29, 2016)

Indeed ij. Hydro guy talked me into the ss315. I am on day 47 of my first grow. Not as big buds as i had hoped for. But not too shabby either and they smell amazing. Groerrs posts have me thinking i made the right choice. I just recently added a cheapo blurple for a little boost and cuz frankly the 315 doesnt heat very much. Great problem to have. Lol easy to add lights


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey Sativied, I've posted it here but even I can't find it in a search - lol They are great, I've been making them in the 50-60mg range which is good for any pains but keeps me functional, if I don't want to be functional I'll just take 2  Cheers...


Awesome instructions Gro, the community thanks you!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Indeed ij. Hydro guy talked me into the ss315. I am on day 47 of my first grow. Not as big buds as i had hoped for. But not too shabby either and they smell amazing. Groerrs posts have me thinking i made the right choice. I just recently added a cheapo blurple for a little boost and cuz frankly the 315 doesnt heat very much. Great problem to have. Lol easy to add lights


Nice, lots of these 315's showing up these days. Have noticed some alternate suppliers but I just bought another 10 units for my son's expansion and stuck to the Sun Systems, the reflectors on these rock. Don't be too down on your bud/cola size, that'll be determined by the genetics more than anything. I've run some genetics like PPP and a cross with it with huge colas/buds but didn't like the smoke, a couple of the smaller yielding strains like Harlequin and Blue Pyramid are my favourites. Good luck with your grows!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Awesome instructions Gro, the community thanks you!


Cheers Humanrob, here to share. I grabbed the base recipe somewhere and just modified the instructions so anyone could make them. Enjoy but be careful if your tolerance to edibles hasn't been tested! I ran a batch of JTR/Blue Dream kief 160mg caps that knocked me and a buddy on our asses for like 16 hours, I'm 6'4"/220 and he goes well over the 300lb. mark.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey Sativied, I've posted it here but even I can't find it in a search - lol They are great, I've been making them in the 50-60mg range which is good for any pains but keeps me functional, if I don't want to be functional I'll just take 2  Cheers...


Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 31, 2016)

Offline for the next 24 hrs. or so, depends how long the party goes  Room, party supplies, check. Floors a few rows back from the stage for David Gilmour, check... fucking A! Haven't seen him since '73 when Pink Floyd did their Dark Side of The Moon tour. Hear he just did LA and was awesome as always. He's doing some new stuff but of course of the classics, should be nice and tuned by the time he does Wish You Were Here and Shine On You Crazy Diamond, yeah baby


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2016)

Keep the loonies on the path!

Animals is my all time favorite head album.

So jealous!

Frank's GIft:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 31, 2016)

@GroErr have you used both bulbs 4200k and 3200? It's been a while so I forgot. 

I'm grabbing a 315 in the next day or 2 and can't decide on the bulb. I'm leaning towards 4200k. I know cmh Kelvin and led Kelvin ratings don't always match up exactly.


----------



## indianajones (Mar 31, 2016)

fwiw, i have the 3100k and it seems to be working really well.


----------



## Growdict (Mar 31, 2016)

4200 is the veg bulb. 3100 is the flower. If you only want to veg with it go 4200.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 1, 2016)

Growdict said:


> 4200 is the veg bulb. 3100 is the flower. If you only want to veg with it go 4200.



There's no such thing as a flower bulb or veg bulb. Thats just brain wash marketing. . Just what ever produces best is what I want to know. With led 4000k does better in flower than 3000k. My induction lamps I flower with are 4850k. With added deep red and far red leds.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 1, 2016)

Well. The sunsystem guys say the 3100 bulb is better for flowering.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> @GroErr have you used both bulbs 4200k and 3200? It's been a while so I forgot.
> 
> I'm grabbing a 315 in the next day or 2 and can't decide on the bulb. I'm leaning towards 4200k. I know cmh Kelvin and led Kelvin ratings don't always match up exactly.


Hey Hyroot, I've been using only the 3100k's, haven't seen anyone running the 4200's for flowering but they'd probably do just as well. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Keep the loonies on the path!
> 
> Animals is my all time favorite head album.
> 
> ...


Some loonies down there Thursday night for sure, great party and concert, still recovering  Dogs off that Animals album is still one of my favourites. Most of their favourites of mine are 17 minute + tunes. Of the classics he did Wish You Were Here, Shine on You Crazy Diamond and finished off with Comfortably Numb, just fucking awesome 

Jelly of that Frank's Gift, will be looking for a smoke report off that one! I keep looking around for S1's but looks like clone only is the only way to get this one


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2016)

Dogs is such an amazing song. The lyrics are razor sharp and 
the guitar solos are totally epic, one after the other. Amazing.

Sheep has the single best line in the History of Rock:

_Wave upon wave of demented avengers marched 
cheerfully out of obscurity into the dream.
_
Have a great day all,

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Dogs is such an amazing song. The lyrics are razor sharp and
> the guitar solos are totally epic, one after the other. Amazing.
> 
> Sheep has the single best line in the History of Rock:
> ...


Incredible talent for sure, I'm sure there are a few Floyd fans in here  That combination writing and musical talent coming together will be hard to replicate. Cheers.


----------



## drgroove (Apr 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'm sure there are a few Floyd fans in here


you can


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

This Frank's will be crossed with the backyard IBL male:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> This Frank's will be crossed with the backyard IBL male:
> Cheers,
> Mo


That stud will pollinate your whole yard, and a few neighbours, nice looker!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2016)

Most of my neighborhood is at this stage:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Most of my neighborhood is at this stage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no worries there, maybe some dusty leaves but there'll be no sex for him with those. They look about the stage of where my outdoor plants are, 8 weeks minimum before I can get mine out. We got about 3" of snow last night


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2016)

Day 48 and Day 8 for the girls in the flower room. Newer batch is stretching into place and filling in the footprint, will end up 3x3' ~30" high, not looking too bad for 3gal's. The 2gal F2's at week 7 are all over the place as far as maturity, a couple look like they can go another 2 weeks easy.

There's an interesting pheno (BR1-4) back-right corner in the first pic which looks and smells a lot like JTR, second bud pic is from that one. The cola on that one is solid bud and tight already, considering it can probably go another 2 weeks, it should be a nice producer. Looking like the BR2-5 & BR2-3 pheno's will stay true to the original F1 keepers in finishing time at ~8 weeks, maybe a few days longer as I started the count when I flipped them to 14/10 in the veg tent for 6 days. Those 2 already have some hairs curling and turning reddish/brown and trichs are starting to cloud up a bit.

Group shots:




BR2-5 ~8 week keeper pheno:



BR1-4 JTR-like pheno:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

Man I wish you lived near me!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Man I wish you lived near me!


Cheers Mo, wish I did too! Have a fresh batch of the F2's almost dry, will see if some can make it south 

The 1gal Harlequin (F) x Blue Ripper (M) plant was dry enough to de-seed. Will be hunting for a tropical fruit/blueberry hash pheno in a few weeks.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2016)

These will get another run, all dank smelling phenos.







Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh shit, still cranking out some beauties with the lecs!.........how's your bulb swap schedule? You've had these for awhile now


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Oh shit, still cranking out some beauties with the lecs!.........how's your bulb swap schedule? You've had these for awhile now


Hey thanks psuagro, still on the same bulbs when I bought them so getting close to the 2 year mark for the one and 1 1/2 for the other. I thought I had noticed some slight degradation in density a couple of rounds ago. Ordered some bulbs, they shipped the wrong one's, I sent them back and they (bulbs pro) shipped the wrong one's again so still the old bulbs in there #@$!

I'm thinking 1 1/2 years is good, beyond that there seems to be a bit of degradation. I had used the 210w for one round and that's where I noticed that plant was a little more dense (same strain/clone) than the previous one under the older lamp. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2016)

Cam view of the flower room at Day 51 and Day 11. The 2gal's at the back continue to build bud and weight, a couple of these phenos have really tight buds. The most dense is the front-left which is what I'm calling the JTR pheno, buds are solid rocks 

The newer 4x 3gal are stretching out well. Close to 3 x 3.5' now after 11 days and buds are popping up.

One thing I did this round about 2 weeks into the 9x 2gal plants is running the temps pretty well even lights on or off. Hitting as high as 82F and highest temps lights on are running about 80F. It had gotten warmer and the heat wasn't coming on so to manage RH I started running my de-humidifier lights off and didn't vent it so the heat it generates warms up the room lights off. This is trying to get to negative diff, or higher temps lights off which is supposed to produce more bud. It doesn't seem to be hurting  This round was just to see what if any differences there were since I'm running seeds. The new batch is more of a control batch as I've run those for a long time, all clones running 1 year +. The only thing I've noticed is more uptake and likely higher evaporation so I've had to water more often, those 2gal's are bone dry in 36-48 hours, partially due to the small pot size and large plants but I'm sure the higher temps contribute to it as well. Other than that it seems to be building some nice colas at the back 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2016)

tropical fruit/blueberry sounds fantastic. Good luck with the hunt! (should be fun ;0)

BTW: You post in the thread "Seed Pictures" don't you? You should repost those 
seed shots for Mo. :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2016)

Javadog said:


> tropical fruit/blueberry sounds fantastic. Good luck with the hunt! (should be fun ;0)
> 
> BTW: You post in the thread "Seed Pictures" don't you? You should repost those
> seed shots for Mo. :0)
> ...


Hey JD, would be a nice combo to find in there. Lol, I'll have to take some Mo-worthy close-up pics before I post them up in that thread


----------



## mc130p (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm glad to see someone finally trying the negative temp differential! It'll happen on accident this summer for me, but not much for me to say about it until then


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 6, 2016)

Temp differential... they've got a name for it... and here I thought I was just screwing up! I've got the same situation, dehumidifier running when the lights are out causing the same or sometimes higher temps during the dark period. This can be a good thing? Ha! Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been having problems with RH and nighttime temps for a long time and I'm finally about to install a piece of equipment I've been looking forward to for a long time; a chiller with hot gas recovery. To cut a long explanation short, it will allow me full access to the rejected heat from the water cooling system. I'll use this heat to keep my nighttime temperatures at or even above day temps and for closing the dehuey loop. 

I plan to put this hypothesis of better yields from high night temps to the test!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

mc130p said:


> I'm glad to see someone finally trying the negative temp differential! It'll happen on accident this summer for me, but not much for me to say about it until then


Doesn't look like it'll hurt right now. Will be keeping a close eye on the newer batch, JTR, Blue Dream and one of each Blue Ripper pheno that I've run many times and in different pot sizes.



Humanrob said:


> Temp differential... they've got a name for it... and here I thought I was just screwing up! I've got the same situation, dehumidifier running when the lights are out causing the same or sometimes higher temps during the dark period. This can be a good thing? Ha! Maybe I got lucky.


Lol, no worries, the general thinking has been to have a 10-15F difference between lights on/off but negative diff is supposedly better for building bud. We'll see...



ttystikk said:


> I've been having problems with RH and nighttime temps for a long time and I'm finally about to install a piece of equipment I've been looking forward to for a long time; a chiller with hot gas recovery. To cut a long explanation short, it will allow me full access to the rejected heat from the water cooling system. I'll use this heat to keep my nighttime temperatures at or even above day temps and for closing the dehuey loop.
> 
> I plan to put this hypothesis of better yields from high night temps to the test!


That'll be a great way to try it, no cost and possible benefits, looking good over here so far. New round will tell me better with some control strains/clones.

Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome! Good to hear! This new beast will allow me to fully control the environment in ways I've never been able to before, so I'm looking forward to lots of experiments like this!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

It will be interesting to see if you can measure an increase in bud growth using this process.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It will be interesting to see if you can measure an increase in bud growth using this process.


The way I measure yield is dried and cured, every time. It's the only number that gets any respect anyway, so that's the benchmark here. If a technique boosts quantity or quality without sacrificing too much elsewhere, it's in. If not, it's outta there! 

I've slaughtered plenty of sacred cows of the growing mythology variety here, many of which were fondly held personal beliefs! That's what I built this place for.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

I tried removing fan leaves on one of two identical clones of LA Con outside. It stopped growing and was a much smaller cola than the one which retained its fans.

I keep trying all of the recommendations to see what works. I have eliminated a ton of BS.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, agreed. I have documented all these clones at one point for dry yield (I don't always bother as I don't grow for yield, but any new strains I weigh a couple of times for reference like when I'm trying something new like this). Another one I've used for reference is not only the weight but ounces yielded per gallon of medium. So for instance I know I haven't been able to get past .75 ounces/gallon for the JTR pheno I'm running, no matter whether straight up, minimal training, lots of training, different container sizes etc. For the Blue Ripper 1 pheno I've hit as high as .95. So if I got lets say .8 or .85 JTR and 1.1 for the Blue Ripper, that would be a noticeable/measurable difference. I won't use the Blue Dream as a reference as that plant was small and not in the shape I'd normally put it into flowering so it wouldn't give me a good reading and I haven't run the Blue Ripper 2 enough to establish a proper baseline. I also won't change the bulb out even though it's due for that 3x3 until it's done as I don't want to skew the results with a fresh bulb. Still other potential variables but most are as consistent as I can have them other than this difference in higher temps lights out.

So the baseline target for JTR running in a 3gal pot if all else goes well should be ~2.25 oz. (3gal x .75), anything over would be a bonus and could be attributed to the environment. The Blue Ripper 1 plant would have to surpass 3 oz. dry.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

Science!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Science!


=IT guy for 30 years this year


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

Technical Writer/Editor 27 years this month


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Technical Writer/Editor 27 years this month


We both got in before the Internet existed outside of maybe a few labs, talk about good timing. I still remember being in awe of computers back then and the possibilities they represented. The rest is history as they say, incredible the amount of technology/innovation that's happened in that time. Networking was my main gig for years, I played a small part in building out the Internet. Then when that became a commodity I focused on security and that's been my gig for the last 10 years or so. idk that it would be my choice these days, it's not as much fun now that it's a mature industry. It was more fun when we had to figure shit out for ourselves and make things work on the fly. The good old days in tech are gone, everything's about money, process, documentation, compliance, borrring...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

When I was eight my Uncle took me to AirResearch and let me watch the giant computer run his stack of punch cards!

Now my phone is a supercomputer!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When I was eight my Uncle took me to AirResearch and let me watch the giant computer run his stack of punch cards!
> 
> Now my phone is a supercomputer!


That pretty well sums it up, from punch cards to smartphones that have more power than anything we had when we first got into the tech game, in one working lifetime. Crazy thing is that we'll see more true innovation and new technology in the next 10-20 years utilizing what's been built and knowledge we've gained to-date. The industry wasn't really there 30 years ago. It's now been built and established a platform and readily available knowledge we didn't dream of back then. The current generation will hopefully take that and run with it but at an even faster pace with all the tools they have available. Should be cool to see, we're seeing some results now in science but imo it's only the beginning of a new era. Technology touches and has the ability to transform any industry, the winners will be the one's that foresee where it fits into their area of expertise and take advantage of it to create an edge. "Knowledge is power" has never been more relevant.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2016)

I was going to say the same. First, that I also had seen that
removing the solar collectors (fan leaves) does nothing beneficial
for yield, and second that when GroErr says that the math says
agrees, then that is that. 

His program compiles like a gentle breeze.

JD

P.S. While the Borroughs card readers were still in the room, the oldest
workstation was an IBM Diablo printer. LOL The terminal was a printer.

P.P.S. It was actually Xerox....model 1620, on page 10:
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/diablo/82332G_1610_1620_Product_Description_Dec78.pdf


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I was going to say the same. First, that I also had seen that
> removing the solar collectors (fan leaves) does nothing beneficial
> for yield, and second that when GroErr says that the math says
> agrees, then that is that.
> ...


Cheers JD, perception is deceiving, but numbers never lie  Sounds like you've been around some of the relics! Lol, I remember those too, didn't realize the manuals were still around


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> When I was eight my Uncle took me to AirResearch and let me watch the giant computer run his stack of punch cards!
> 
> Now my phone is a supercomputer!


And we use this dazzling technology to send each other fart gifs.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That pretty well sums it up, from punch cards to smartphones that have more power than anything we had when we first got into the tech game, in one working lifetime. Crazy thing is that we'll see more true innovation and new technology in the next 10-20 years utilizing what's been built and knowledge we've gained to-date. The industry wasn't really there 30 years ago. It's now been built and established a platform and readily available knowledge we didn't dream of back then. The current generation will hopefully take that and run with it but at an even faster pace with all the tools they have available. Should be cool to see, we're seeing some results now in science but imo it's only the beginning of a new era. Technology touches and has the ability to transform any industry, the winners will be the one's that foresee where it fits into their area of expertise and take advantage of it to create an edge. "Knowledge is power" has never been more relevant.


You just wrote my job description.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> We both got in before the Internet existed outside of maybe a few labs, talk about good timing. I still remember being in awe of computers back then and the possibilities they represented. The rest is history as they say, incredible the amount of technology/innovation that's happened in that time. Networking was my main gig for years, I played a small part in building out the Internet. Then when that became a commodity I focused on security and that's been my gig for the last 10 years or so. idk that it would be my choice these days, it's not as much fun now that it's a mature industry. It was more fun when we had to figure shit out for ourselves and make things work on the fly. The good old days in tech are gone, everything's about money, process, documentation, compliance, borrring...


When I got into web design in 1994 the only class I could find on writing HTML was an NYU extension class. By 2004 when I left management, I was hiring college grads with degrees in "new media", but many of the designers were already trained on WSYWYG software, and didn't know the first thing about editing HTML. The ones that came from code/scripting backgrounds tended to... Ten years and a life time. It is amazing how much it changed things, and how many sectors of society had adapt to provide what the burgeoning industry required. I've been out of the business for a dozen years, so now I'm a dinosaur now.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> When I got into web design in 1994 the only class I could find on writing HTML was an NYU extension class. By 2004 when I left management, I was hiring college grads with degrees in "new media", but many of the designers were already trained on WSYWYG software, and didn't know the first thing about editing HTML. The ones that came from code/scripting backgrounds tended to... Ten years and a life time. It is amazing how much it changed things, and how many sectors of society had adapt to provide what the burgeoning industry required. I've been out of the business for a dozen years, so now I'm a dinosaur now.


Oh yeah, lots of growing pains and difficult to get relevant experience for a long time. It's better now, it's more entrenched but I still have to put the bull-shit filter up when interviewing security techs, for me experience trumps a bunch of papers. Too many paper-techs who have all kinds of degrees/certifications but no experience in applying their theoretical "knowledge" in the real world 

And yeah, there's no such thing as standing still in the tech game, 1 year out and you're a dino  It's been perfect for me as I would have been bored out of my mind without the constant learning and re-learning.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmmm, smelling a side-by-side down the road, _just ordered 3 of these_. Really liked the flexibility of multiple smaller panels in their design. I'll be able to use all 3, less if I'm running a smaller footprint and being individual panels I can stretch them to fit a larger footprint. Probably a little overkill for a 3x3' but I'll have to see what they can do first hand 

Coming soon...






Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2016)

Things like graphene and quantum computing have me reminiscing about when LCD and LED were in their infancy.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hmmm, smelling a side-by-side down the road, _just ordered 3 of these_. Really liked the flexibility of multiple smaller panels in their design. I'll be able to use all 3, less if I'm running a smaller footprint and being individual panels I can stretch them to fit a larger footprint. Probably a little overkill for a 3x3' but I'll have to see what they can do first hand
> 
> Coming soon...
> 
> ...


Fuckin NICE! That's going to make you some TASTY nugs!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuckin NICE! That's going to make you some TASTY nugs!


Cheers @ttystikk , love my LED bud, now I can have more of them  These should kick ass in a 3x3 or so. For smaller spaces and/or flexibility their design is awesome. At 1400ma they draw 110w each total with 100w of output, very efficient. Between these and the LEC's there's a few configs I'll be trying out this year


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @ttystikk , love my LED bud, now I can have more of them  These should kick ass in a 3x3 or so. For smaller spaces and/or flexibility their design is awesome. At 1400ma they draw 110w each total with 100w of output, very efficient. Between these and the LEC's there's a few configs I'll be trying out this year


I'll be watching, sounds fun and fascinating! I dig that kinda shit lol


----------



## St1kybudz (Apr 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hmmm, smelling a side-by-side down the road, _just ordered 3 of these_. Really liked the flexibility of multiple smaller panels in their design. I'll be able to use all 3, less if I'm running a smaller footprint and being individual panels I can stretch them to fit a larger footprint. Probably a little overkill for a 3x3' but I'll have to see what they can do first hand
> 
> Coming soon...
> 
> ...


thats if you believe in over kill i run 2 400 watt lights in a 3'6x3'6 by 7 for the same reason


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> thats if you believe in over kill i run 2 400 watt lights in a 3'6x3'6 by 7 for the same reason


Yeah that's a lot of light if you're talking COBs. I'm thinking these would spread over 3.5x3.5' or 3x4' well. I'll be running 315w of CMH beside it covering up to 3.5x7'. I like the bud quality with LED, imo they bring out more terps..


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2016)

Those look very well built G. Nice.

110W per and I bet they blaze. :0)

JD


----------



## indianajones (Apr 8, 2016)

nice choice! you're gonna love the COB/LEC combo!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that's a lot of light if you're talking COBs. I'm thinking these would spread over 3.5x3.5' or 3x4' well. I'll be running 315w of CMH beside it covering up to 3.5x7'. I like the bud quality with LED, imo they bring out more terps..


Just wanted to say I have enjoyed your many post. What great porn and info you have have supplied us all here at Rollitup! Your flower room looks like a operating room lol! Spotless, prefection. Keep it the great post and again thanks. I have a light and seeds now what??


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Those look very well built G. Nice.
> 
> 110W per and I bet they blaze. :0)
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, should be awesome and looking like a virgin run coming up right away, they're supposed to arrive mid-week and I'll still have a couple of phenos in that hunt that will take another week to finish


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

indianajones said:


> nice choice! you're gonna love the COB/LEC combo!


Thanks Indiana, can't wait for a combo run mixing the spectrum a couple of runs out


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Just wanted to say I have enjoyed your many post. What great porn and info you have have supplied us all here at Rollitup! Your flower room looks like a operating room lol! Spotless, prefection. Keep it the great post and again thanks. I have a light and seeds now what??


Hey thanks for the kudos and welcome! Get those seeds sown and good luck with your first run, you'll love these LEC's once you get them dialed in.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

"Your flower room looks like a operating room" == Bing!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "Your flower room looks like a operating room" == Bing!


Lol, OCD can be an advantage sometimes


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

LOL, what have I got? ....RuhRohCD....lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

So the F2 pheno hunt girls are nearing the end. 2 of them including what's looking like the keeper pheno (frostiest beatch) are ready, likely pull them tomorrow night, 8 weeker's which I was hoping for. A couple will go another 5 days and there's 3-4 that will go another week easy. The way they're smelling I'm only seeing one that would go straight into the hash bin which is funny because at the beginning it looked like one of the nicer structures. I was expecting a lot of variation being F2's and there are around 5 phenos total but BR2-3 and BR2-5 are very close to the original F1 indi-dom Blue Ripper 2 keeper in smell. Have to start planning for a male run out of these F2's to see if I can get to F3's by end of the year. I'm also going to cross that BR2-5 back to my F1 male as well which will technically make them F2's but maybe give me some more uniform phenos. More fun than a barrel of monkeys as they say 

Day 54 and Day 14 camshot last night. Check out the "JTR pheno" cola, the most faded one front-left. 2ft. of rock-solid bud on that one and it'll go another 4-6 days.




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

Goodness. Puts my work to shame. LOL 

Oh yeah, and I do see the Saturn 5 on the pad too.

Thanks for sharing G

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Goodness. Puts my work to shame. LOL
> 
> Oh yeah, and I do see the Saturn 5 on the pad too.
> 
> ...


Lol, you're too hard on yourself JD, that Sour D and Green Crack you just pulled are looking pretty dank to me 

Looks like we'll both be running some BB gear soon. Been dying to get a decent Fireballs and DOG fem pheno. Finally got 1x Fireballs fem, not the greatest pheno but I'm going to run her next regardless. Smells pretty good, just not a strong pheno growth-wise.

Some baby DOG's and Fireballs coming up in the big 2 oz popping cups


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> LOL, what have I got? ....RuhRohCD....lol


LMAO same here!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

THat JTR leaning cola is massive - haha Saturn V!!!

The rain is making the garden very happy today!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> THat JTR leaning cola is massive - haha Saturn V!!!
> 
> The rain is making the garden very happy today!
> 
> ...


Garden's looking great Mo! I know I was laughing, at first it was what? Then I googled it and laughed my ass off. What I'm liking on that one is the buds are solid, will pull some weight and it's smelling piney with some lemon in the background. Have a 16" clone already to run a couple of rounds out if it smokes well.

Nothing like the real thing, difficult to replicate rain out of a tap. Last place I lived I used filtered well water for my outdoor if it was a dry year and they loved it. Mother nature gets it right every time.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Walk around the gardens, lots of activities, not enough space or time as always but it's all good .

Next round coming up in the veg tent, once I clear a spot in the flower room which is looking like 7-10 days. If all goes well these 3x 5gal plants will be a virgin run under the Tasty LED 3590 COBs. Left is a so-so pheno from seed of Fireballs, it smells good but not as strong as the 2x males I pulled a while back. Unlikely a keeper but you never know. To its right, 2x Blue Ripper 2 (indi-dom pheno) clones in decent shape for flowering, not the better producer but damn it's fine smoke 





Veg cabinet just got some culling of so-so seedlings and clones, kept the better looking one's going. Some 1gal clones mainly from the Blue Ripper F2's that are about to finish, a Harlequin which will likely flower with them. Some new seedlings from Breeder's Boutique including DOG and Fireballs. There are also 3x seedlings of some BCBD BC Kush which I had bought a couple of years ago and hadn't popped, 2 in the part cups are very vibrant so far, just seeing if anything worthwhile pops. Going to be a lot of seed popping for the next few months between more recent purchases and all the crosses I have on the go. That one clone that looks a little rough was an early clone in a party cup for like 7 weeks, it'll come back now in some fresh soil and not being root-bound 




Pulled the COBs out of the 2x2 breeding tent (no need for any more pollen for a while!) and put in one of the spare LG blurple veg panels in there. These 2x 3gal Blue Ripper 1 sat-dom pheno's will veg in there at 16/8 for a few weeks to hold them. Can't get these outdoor until end of May so I'll put them into 10 or 15gal around beginning of May, should be a decent size by the time I get them out. Can't do monsters for stealth so I'll train them to stay low/flat but wide.




Flower Room at Day 56 & Day 16. A couple of the Blue Ripper F2's are pretty well ready to go but will give them a few days and start pulling them individually as each pheno finishes. Will post up some bud shots later as there's a 10 pic limit per post. Some dankness coming out of there in the next week, there's only one pheno (bottom-right first pic) which just smells blah, the rest have some funk to them and a couple are outstanding  New batch is just stretching into place, will do a clean up of the undergrowth this week and they'll settle into flowering mode.




Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

I love popping new seeds!

I am trying out some Maui Wowie I got from @jigfresh and some Malawi Mozambique x Blue Dream I got from @FLkeys1 and some Ghost Train Haze from Rare Dankness:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love popping new seeds!
> 
> I am trying out some Maui Wowie I got from @jigfresh and some Malawi Mozambique x Blue Dream I got from @FLkeys1 and some Ghost Train Haze from Rare Dankness:
> 
> ...


Those sound great Mo! Wish I had the space to run more, particularly some of those long running sats. You on the other hand don't seem to have that space restriction,.nice


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Some Day 56 buds focused on trich areas, first 4 are the one's I'll keep at least one more round. Last one I won't run (lost the 2x clones, weren't very hardy and dried during the power outage), smells Ok but nothing special, produced some purple in the last few days.

First 4 are exceptional smell-wise but I'm really liking the 4th one. That's the smallest plant out of the bunch, also looking like it could go 9-10 weeks. But it's also the rotten fruit w/funky hash mixed in pheno, getting stronger daily and frosting up nicely now. It has at least another 10-14 days+ left though unless it does some magic quick finish thing at the end. Last bud is an ok pheno but not a keeper candidate. Only positive trait it has is it turned purple in the last week, but they have to have some substance other than just a pretty face to catch my attention 

    

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

Which one is number 4?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Which one is number 4?


Sorry, meant the 4th one going from left-to-right, this little gal, she also happens to have been tagged BR2-4


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2016)

Fourth from the Left? That one does look stinky....like my kosher kush looked....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

I was asking which cross #4 was.

BR = Blue Ripper?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha! Sorry Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think I asked it very clearly. I am stressing a little today. Mrs Mo's computer got hosed by malware. Got her files off using DOS and now we are trying to recover the damn thing.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was asking which cross #4 was.
> 
> BR = Blue Ripper?


Oh yeah, all of these (9x 2gal) are Blue Ripper F2's. The difference is 2 things and why there's also some additional variation. I used the same Blue Ripper F1 male which was the strongest smelling plant I've grown, male or female. Then pollinated both the Blue Ripper 1 (BR1/F1) sat-dom Female, and the Blue Ripper 2 (BR2/F1) Female with his pollen. So I tagged them BR1-x and BR2-x to track them. I popped 8 of each BR1/F2 and BR2/F2 seeds for this run originally, pulled 4x males that weren't special in any way, and culled 3 unknown's at different stages before they sexed.

The BR2 phenos (3 of them will run again as clones) came out the closest (smell-wise) to the original Blue Ripper 2 F1 keeper pheno. That was an indi-dom pheno, very fruity/blueberry smell, like perfume level. Underlying hash/earthy tone which comes out more at about 4 weeks cure. This one has a nice mellow head stone and instant body stone on exhale, should make great caps, haven't gathered enough trim/popcorn to make any but after this new run I'll have more than enough 

The BR1 pheno that will run again is 3rd from the left above, tagged BR1-4. It's what I've been calling the "JTR" pheno, the plant structure is more indica leaning, but the buds are more like JTR's, that Xmas tree look, or space rockets  It's smelling nicer as it matures, some hashy smells under a fairly strong lemon/pine. It's also the biggest producer by far, there's a couple of others with big colas, but the buds on BR1-4 are super-dense, lots of weight coming off that one


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2016)

Strong Lemon/Pine + Vigor + Yield == Ca Marche!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Strong Lemon/Pine + Vigor + Yield == Ca Marche!


Also equals my Hillbilly Hobby and if it gets a confirmed dabber stoned, you know it's fire.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Strong Lemon/Pine + Vigor + Yield == Ca Marche!





ttystikk said:


> Also equals my Hillbilly Hobby and if it gets a confirmed dabber stoned, you know it's fire.


That's my lab testing, I give testers to a buddy who smokes more joints than a smoker puffs cigarettes. If I get the "what the fuck is that" look, I know the pheno is over 20%


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

My tester like that passed out on some vaped AK!


----------



## Growdict (Apr 12, 2016)

Groerr, do you start mainly from seeds? i see you do breeding crosses and i think once i get things dialed in with a couple runs, i will do the same as it looks like more fun. are there any plants that you are happy with exactly as they and just run clones pertpetually of?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 12, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Groerr, do you start mainly from seeds? i see you do breeding crosses and i think once i get things dialed in with a couple runs, i will do the same as it looks like more fun. are there any plants that you are happy with exactly as they and just run clones pertpetually of?


Hey, I do both. That new 3x3 I put into flowering a couple of weeks ago is JTR, Blue Dream, Blue Ripper1, and Blue Ripper2 clones. I've been running some of those for a couple of years now.

Lately I've been running a bunch of seeds, some to just try, some for breeding like that Blue Ripper F2 batch which is just about finished. I'll run 4 or 5 of those F2's at least once more from clone and whittle it down to one or two of the best phenos. Those winners will run until I at least cross them once more to F3 level, hunt through those, find a winner, etc., it can be an almost never ending cycle.

Also running some seeds now to see if I can find some new phenos/genetics, some may stay longer, only run once, or be crossed for new breeding project. Lots of fun, breeding can take a long time to find "the one", stabilize the line and get some consistency to get the phenos you want when someone runs a few seeds. It can also be easy like just hitting a nice pheno of one strain with pollen from another strain you like. F1's can be very vigorous and you can find some fire in them, it only takes a lot of work and time to create an stable strain that produces consistent phenos.

Space can be a challenge, I stretch the space using different techniques like cloning my males, keeping them and other phenos/strains I want to keep in party cups or 1gal's for as long as 10-12 weeks. Almost time to build another room


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 13, 2016)

Ive been struggling with space myself. My veg is 8x4 and it always seems to fill up so fast, especially when starting seeds and sexing, then you have to keep them alive until you know what you want to keep. 
I want to breed as well, but wont til fall when temps drop. 
Plus im vegging perpetually to fill 2 rooms, each with a 600 and an led (flip to 400's for summer). I realized I cant veg for the full flower cycle of 2-2.5months. Plants get too big and I have height limits. Plus when they get so big yield may increase but its hard to keep up on nutrient needs.
I also think size wise there is a point of diminishing return. Now Im trying to clone them before flower, veg the clones and take clones of them, kill the original and run the second gen clone. Wait and see how it goes. Timing is so important!

sorry for the babbling, long story short- any techniques you can share on keeping plants for a long time in 1 gallons? or party cups for that matter? If I give them less light, they get kind of spindly and stretchy, and sometimes have other problems which if your just going to clone it isnt a big deal I guess. But Ive noticed unhealthy plants are harder to clone.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't think I asked it very clearly. I am stressing a little today. Mrs Mo's computer got hosed by malware. Got her files off using DOS and now we are trying to recover the damn thing.



Use malwarebytes software in safe mode. Then in regular mode use tdss killer. That always works for everyone's computer that has ever had malware I've worked on. 

Other than that all you can do is format and reinstall the os..


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Use malwarebytes software in safe mode. Then in regular mode use tdss killer. That always works for everyone's computer that has ever had malware I've worked on.
> 
> Other than that all you can do is format and reinstall the os..


Both work well but if they have a backup I just re-format/re-install. My daughter's computer was getting infected every few months (my grandson doesn't pay much attention and downloads all kinds of crap!). So I moved all of their documents/pics/folders to a fast external USB drive so any data is saved on the drive and I don't care what's on the OS drive. Now if I get the call I don't even bother with trying to clean it, I just format/re-install, hook-up the USB drive, point the document folders back to the USB drive and away they go.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> Ive been struggling with space myself. My veg is 8x4 and it always seems to fill up so fast, especially when starting seeds and sexing, then you have to keep them alive until you know what you want to keep.
> I want to breed as well, but wont til fall when temps drop.
> Plus im vegging perpetually to fill 2 rooms, each with a 600 and an led (flip to 400's for summer). I realized I cant veg for the full flower cycle of 2-2.5months. Plants get too big and I have height limits. Plus when they get so big yield may increase but its hard to keep up on nutrient needs.
> I also think size wise there is a point of diminishing return. Now Im trying to clone them before flower, veg the clones and take clones of them, kill the original and run the second gen clone. Wait and see how it goes. Timing is so important!
> ...


Yeah space is always a problem, regardless of how much you have, kind of like a garage  No special tricks really, I use a bunch of things to try and keep what I want with limited flowering/veg space.

I don't keep mothers, I just clone them before flowering and take extra clones for critical phenos (the odd time I've had to cut flowering clones but it's worth the risk for space)
I wouldn't consider doing the cloning before flowering without an aero cloner. Just bought a 36-site King cloner not long ago that's helping a bit.
I cut small clones vs. mini trees which also gives me some extra time in the party cups
I use 50/50 mix of Pro-Mix and Triple Mix so I don't have to feed them for a while in the cups and when up-potted to 1gal's they don't need any feeding unless I want to speed things up a bit
If I'm trying to keep them around for a bit in the 1gal's I super-crop the main if they're getting too tall. This one's tricky though, you'll gain some height but it also triggers more growth so it only helps short-term. I'll typically only do this if I can up-pot within a week. If it's a longer time I'll just clone the 1gal's and start the process again (this is how I do the males, I just cloned then culled 2 males in 1gal pots that were 2ft tall)
I don't worry too much about the state of clones in cups, they can get rough looking but they recover really quick once they're up-potted to 1gal's. Takes a bit of babying for a week and they're good to go once the roots spread out and establish again. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

What is triple mix?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What is triple mix?


Just a mix of soil off the shelf, this must be a Canadian term because I've heard this question a couple of times. It's typically a mix of top soil/loam, some form of peat and manure, there are different blends. I tried a bunch and settled on one which is super clean from a local farmer's supply retailer. I'd used it (triple mix) as my base in the past for outdoor and when I first started indoor. But quickly changed to cutting it with Pro-Mix after a couple of rounds indoor, too messy and attracted too many bugs and shit. Cutting it with pro-mix it gives you enough nutes to run for a while (after each up-pot/transplant) with no feeding required unless you want/need to, like I'll supplement feed the odd time in veg if I need to speed things up or if a particular strain/cut has some form of def.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

2 down, 7 to go, these were well done and pretty well stopped drinking so off with their heads! 

Left (first pic) is the BR1-1 pheno, not bad and earliest finisher but not special enough to run again. Right is BR2-5 likely the final keeper but we'll see once they all cure. Large fans trimmed off and ready for chop tonight or tomorrow. For perspective that door knob is 37" from the floor and they're 2 gal pots. Not bad at all au naturelle, no training and primarily water, very low and few feeds this round.



BR1-1:



BR2-5:



Cheers


----------



## Growdict (Apr 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> Ive been struggling with space myself. My veg is 8x4 and it always seems to fill up so fast, especially when starting seeds and sexing, then you have to keep them alive until you know what you want to keep.
> I want to breed as well, but wont til fall when temps drop.
> Plus im vegging perpetually to fill 2 rooms, each with a 600 and an led (flip to 400's for summer). I realized I cant veg for the full flower cycle of 2-2.5months. Plants get too big and I have height limits. Plus when they get so big yield may increase but its hard to keep up on nutrient needs.
> I also think size wise there is a point of diminishing return. Now Im trying to clone them before flower, veg the clones and take clones of them, kill the original and run the second gen clone. Wait and see how it goes. Timing is so important!
> ...


What about doing a mainline technique? Harder on a clone but slows down the veg. Also you could use less light. One or two t5s still nice and close


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

Growdict said:


> What about doing a mainline technique? Harder on a clone but slows down the veg. Also you could use less light. One or two t5s still nice and close


Yeah that's a good one, forgot to mention lighting. I'll turn it down to 16/8 sometimes, depends what else I have in there though. I also have those LED's with veg and bloom switches so sometimes I'll run it just on the veg switch which is about 35% less wattage. Mainlining will slow them down but just like super cropping, any training will generate more growth eventually so it's short term. It's good for height reduction though if that's the goal.

Sometimes I'll throw those tellises on in veg and weave some colas through the trellises if they're getting too tall. If I bend them through the lower holes it's much like mainlining, they get bent close to 90 degrees and spread out under the top canopy. It slows them down for less than a week, but then they explode outward and take up even more space! I have those 3x 5gal's in the veg tent waiting for these 2gal's in the flower room to finish. Did some weaving about a week ago with the 2x Blue Ripper's to keep the height down and now they're filling the 2x4' tent with a week to go before I can flip them


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2016)

I found it online Mo. It is a mix of humus, moss. and compost.

...but it was at the Canadian Home Depot that I found it.

Lovely buds G. The 1-1 did seem to get further along. Nice work!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

Vigaro sells it bagged - I thought it was a brand at first.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yup.


Lol, real Canadians, Eh? You can tell how old that skit is by the shape of the bottles


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I found it online Mo. It is a mix of humus, moss. and compost.
> 
> ...but it was at the Canadian Home Depot that I found it.
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, it's a good base mix, the Pro-Mix keeps it from clumping and gives it good water retention.
That 1-1 is the only one I lost the clone, during that power outage it dried a bit and never came back. Nice dense buds but not much smell. That 2-5 was just spinning where it was and slowed down drinking so I called it done. That one smells as strong as the F1 male, like blueberry perfume


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Vigaro sells it bagged - I thought it was a brand at first.


Yeah that's the stuff, they sell different brands here too but it's all a similar mix, some mix in manure. Good base medium mixed with the pro-mix and cheap if you look around. You can buy it by the yard in most garden centres if you need some quantity like for outdoor.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2016)

Talking about a full house 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

Beautiful!!!
What is in the bottom right picture?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!!!
> What is in the bottom right picture?


Thanks Mo, those are 2x 3gal Blue Ripper clones getting ready for outdoor in a few weeks. Put a blurple LED in the 2x2 breeding tent to see if I can hold those in there until our weather cooperates enough for me to get them outdoor. Hope it's sooner but end of May is about the only safe bet around here, we can get overnight frost right until then. Damn things have pretty well doubled since I put them in there less than a week ago, at 16/8! I have a feeling those two will end up in a temp setup in my garage in 10 or 15gal's in a couple of weeks, can't see holding them in that little tent for 4-5 weeks


----------



## Javadog (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice problems to have. I love vigor. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice problems to have. I love vigor. :0)


Cheers JD, those 2 clones were like that from day 1, full on growth rate since they were transferred into cups. Definitely not a bad problem for outdoor gals


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue Ripper 2/F2's, de-seeded the 2gal plant that was pulled from the LED Tent a couple of weeks back. Couple of hundred to hunt through in there 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

A lifetime of hunting!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> A lifetime of hunting!


Better get cracking


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

3x 5gal's in the veg tent. More than ready to go, they're going to end up 42-48" by the time they stretch 





Cheers


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 17, 2016)

Damn those stems are looking monstrous!


----------



## Growdict (Apr 17, 2016)

for sure, nice bushy even canopy.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Damn those stems are looking monstrous!


They all have good root systems, should be a good run under the COBs 



Growdict said:


> for sure, nice bushy even canopy.


Hoping they stay that way, have no clue how the Fireballs on the left will behave, that one's from seed. The other two aren't bad, that Blue Ripper pheno stretches less than the other. They are going to be huge for 5gal's.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

Got the new lights in there tonight, will finish the 2gal's with these to warm them up and dial them in. Will pull another 2 tomorrow night and the rest are getting close. Those are 3x T2-1400R Tasty LED's running 3590's, 100w each so close to the LEC beside them. They put out some photons, brighter than the LEC I think, Can't wait to get a virgin run under them 





Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks TASTY!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2016)

Couple of buds from 2 of the phenos that will get another run. Slowly but surely maturing but they'll go until end of next weekend and be pulled at that point, 10 week phenos don't fit well into my perpetual cycles. If one is absolute fire I'll make an exception and run it on the side of regular grows, but otherwise that's a key trait I'm looking for is ~8 weeks. The smelliest one was taken down at just past the 8 week mark, could be less imo as I started the count when I flipped them to 14/10 in the veg tent.

BR1-4 pheno, or the "JTR" pheno. Smelling very nice, some underlying hashy smells coming out as it matures.



BR2-4 pheno, smells great and no shortage of frost, if it only finished faster...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 19, 2016)

Pulled a couple more into the dark last night at Day 64, first two are hung to dry. Found a benefit with those Tasty LED's already, one of many reasons I liked the smaller/multiple fixtures vs. one 300w. Down to 5 plants so shut off one of the fixtures and left the rest under 200w until they finish.

BR2-3: This one will run again, very similar to BR2-5 which is a definite keeper after smoking a little bud that "fell off" 
 

BR1-7: Not a terrible pheno, good production, lighter but good smell, that door know is 37" off the ground. Just nothing special enough about it.
 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 21, 2016)

Hope y'all had a good 4/20, I was busy as shit with work but eventually got back & celebrated with some hits off the vine 

That BR2-3 pheno (front-left) is fire, a pipe full knocked me on my ass  Full of heavy flavours, can't wait to cure some!



Cheers


----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2016)

How do you trim a whole plant like that? It's gotta be frustrating with all the bud flopping. I break it down in sections like 2 branches at a time.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 21, 2016)

hyroot said:


> How do you trim a whole plant like that? It's gotta be frustrating with all the bud flopping. I break it down in sections like 2 branches at a time.


I essentially do the same thing, just cut the branches into a pile and do a branch at a time once they're dry. That room stays around 60-65% RH so I just do them when I get some time, they hold well in there so no rush.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2016)

The house is full, pic on 4/20, pulled 2 more of the Blue Ripper's from the flower room last night. 2 left and they look like they'll be done by end of the weekend or about 10 weeks. Veg tents/cabinet are pretty well maxed out, need to finish these and get another flowering round going under the Tasty LED's this weekend 



Cheers


----------



## St1kybudz (Apr 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that's a lot of light if you're talking COBs. I'm thinking these would spread over 3.5x3.5' or 3x4' well. I'll be running 315w of CMH beside it covering up to 3.5x7'. I like the bud quality with LED, imo they bring out more terps..


I wish I could afford a cob set up I was running 400 watts mh and 400 watts hps


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That room stays around 60-65% RH


Wow...I never even thought of that....No Boveda needed there. Brilliant.

...but I am betting that your ambient RH is not in the 20s typically. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> I wish I could afford a cob set up I was running 400 watts mh and 400 watts hps


That's how I started with the 315w CMH a couple of years back. COBs weren't quite there yet but I didn't want to go hps and the cost of the 315's are in between watt-for-watt. COBs are a longer term investment but the payback is there in the long run.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow...I never even thought of that....No Boveda needed there. Brilliant.
> 
> ...but I am betting that your ambient RH is not in the 20s typically. :0)


Yeah the RH here is typically 45-50 ambient in the house but it's a double edged sword as I fight with keeping RH at manageable levels in the flower room. The exhaust from my veg cabinet blows into that room and keeps the RH higher, if it gets higher than 65% I open a vent in a tee for the incoming air going into the flower room, increase the variable controller for exhaust and it reduces RH by sucking air out of the drying room while maintaining the flower room RH. This time of year is a pain the ass, in between cold/hot so the furnace nor air conditioning are running, forces me to make constant adjustments to maintain RH at a reasonable level.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

Two more now hung up to dry, the BR2-1 is a good size for a 2gal plant, will be head to head weight wise with the "JTR" pheno that'll come out tonight. They're about the same size but that JTR pheno has more dense buds so will likely pull more weight. That BR1-5 pheno sucks all-around, just "pot" and will go straight to the hash bin. Funny because it looked great structure-wise early on but turned out to be a dud, about the only one that will go straight into the hash bin. The rest all have some funk to them, just different levels of funk 



BR1-5:



BR2-1:



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That's how I started with the 315w CMH a couple of years back. COBs weren't quite there yet but I didn't want to go hps and the cost of the 315's are in between watt-for-watt. COBs are a longer term investment but the payback is there in the long run.


Nah. It only takes one good run for them to pay for themselves.

It's because of all those other reasons they're better than light bulbs.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nah. It only takes one good run for them to pay for themselves.


Yeah, depends how you calculate and how fast you depreciate the capital investment. For me it's a hobby, not depending on them for income so selling off a couple of QP's and they're paid for, everything from there is a bonus. This first run of 3 plants with them should pull at least 1/2 lb. even with the phenos I'll run which aren't big producers.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 23, 2016)

Groerr, it doesnt look like you do a whole lot of training with your plants, just kind of let them do their thing xmas tree shape. Do you find the croping and training slows veg down too much or do you really just like the big top cola?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Groerr, it doesnt look like you do a whole lot of training with your plants, just kind of let them do their thing xmas tree shape. Do you find the croping and training slows veg down too much or do you really just like the big top cola?


Actually I train every plant normally, that newer batch is 4x 3gal's trained, taking up the same footprint as the 9x 2gal's untrained. Typically I super-crop the main and FIM once, sometimes more but there's diminishing returns if training too much so I'll be typically doing that once early and let them go from there. I find if I don't give them 2-3 weeks with no training before flipping they don't produce as well.

To the question of training slowing them down, I think it's a wash in the end. They may slow down slightly for a few days, but then explode more than make up for any slow down due to training imo.

This last round of 9x 2gal was an exception as I'm hunting for an F3 female candidate so let them go straight up from seed. I wanted to see their natural structure. Will be training the clones that will run 2 rounds out a bit to see what they can do with some training. Some respond well, some are kind of a waste of time and produce more or less the same, more colas but smaller.

That run is a good example of a small SOG with no training, in the end probably produced more than if I had run less but trained plants. Less, bigger but trained plants fits into my needs/schedule better, less work overall, typically less watering with the larger containers. In the 2gal's once they started flowering I was watering every other day which doesn't always fit into my schedule. Would work well with some form of automated watering system though.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

Only 2 more to go, likely pull those tonight. 7 of 9, nice bottom view, just like the Star Trek character 




Cheers


----------



## Growdict (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for yhe explanation. I understand how you would want to look at both untrained and trained plants when selecting breeding stock. I think i am going to be very busy the next few years.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

It isn't so much a matter of whether to train the plants, it's all about how and when to do it for best results, IME.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It isn't so much a matter of whether to train the plants, it's all about how and when to do it for best results, IME.


That's a good way to put it, I've found if I don't give them some time between training and flowering they don't do as well. If you veg longer you can train longer and get the benefit. It's a balance you have to work out in your setup, particularly if doing perpetual with limited veg space. I trained the shit out of my outdoor's last year but they had like 10-2 weeks of veg before they started pre-flowering so it paid back.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 23, 2016)

Ya. I think i trained my plants way too much last time. My first babies and i wanted to tuck them in every day. I need to learn to leave em alone and just let them grow lol.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2016)

So the initial grow of the female pheno hunt ends, 10 weeks with first week at 14/10. 4, maybe 5 nice phenos worth another run to see how they behave as clones, a few of them are looking good, very vibrant.

Will have to judge once they've had some cure but 4 of them I've tested so far have a lot of flavour in there. The BR2-3 pheno which is almost identical to BR2-5 is the strongest I've tried so far in flavours, heavy indica-leaning stone that lasts a couple of hours. Puffed on some BR2-5 earlier and not much different but more of head stone, still buzzing pretty good  

There were originally 16, 8x BR1 seeds and 8x BR2 seeds, culled down to 13, then 4 males were culled. The BR2 seeds produced the best overall plants in smell, flavour and size. The only BR1 seed worth another run is that "JTR" pheno, BR1-4. The BR2's have a funkier smell and similar colouring. If you were to run a pack of BR2 seeds pretty sure you'd end up with at least a couple worth running again.Will pop BR2's looking for a male when I get some time to focus on that. Looking to find an F2 male like the F1 male that made these seeds and make some F3's. Have 40-50 of the original F2's plus 200+ that were just de-seeded from the BR2 F1 female, should find something there 

Here's how they started and ended up in flowering:

 

Harvest time:

     

Good bunch of colas for an old 315w lamp 

 

Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 23, 2016)

Lovely work, real good structure in those, got that nice menorah shape to them


----------



## Javadog (Apr 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> So the initial grow of the female pheno hunt ends, 10 weeks with first week at 14/10. 4, maybe 5 nice phenos worth another run to see how they behave as clones, a few of them are looking good, very vibrant.
> 
> Will have to judge once they've had some cure but 4 of them I've tested so far have a lot of flavour in there. The BR2-3 pheno which is almost identical to BR2-5 is the strongest I've tried so far in flavours, heavy indica-leaning stone that lasts a couple of hours. Puffed on some BR2-5 earlier and not much different but more of head stone, still buzzing pretty good
> 
> ...


Nice Write Up! 

Thank you very much for taking the time. 

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2016)

Something a little more serious and a reminder what drives me to grow. Some 50/50 Harlequin & Blue Ripper pro-bono caps which will be ongoing every couple of weeks. The brother of one of the nicest people I know is not in good shape with lung cancer. He went through chemo and radiation, then 6 months later just got re-diagnosed and cannot go through another round, he's just done and I totally understand, I wouldn't have gone through it again if I'd had to. It just breaks you physically and mentally, nothing has ever done that to me like chemo and radiation back to back. She called me asking if I could help as she'd heard I make these through another friend I helped out last year. Super nice people but can't afford the $200/gram for oil our f'n medical system is charging. Sad situation that no one should ever have to face. Hoping at minimum they give him some comfort and who knows...

If anyone is ever in a situation where they need help, don't feel bad asking for it and please do what you can if you're in a place where you can help out. If I can't give a hand up to someone in this situation I shouldn't be growing.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 24, 2016)

that is rough news. I am glad they have someone like you they can turn to.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Something a little more serious and a reminder what drives me to grow. Some 50/50 Harlequin & Blue Ripper pro-bono caps which will be ongoing every couple of weeks. The brother of one of the nicest people I know is not in good shape with lung cancer. He went through chemo and radiation, then 6 months later just got re-diagnosed and cannot go through another round, he's just done and I totally understand, I wouldn't have gone through it again if I'd had to. It just breaks you physically and mentally, nothing has ever done that to me like chemo and radiation back to back. She called me asking if I could help as she'd heard I make these through another friend I helped out last year. Super nice people but can't afford the $200/gram for oil our f'n medical system is charging. Sad situation that no one should ever have to face. Hoping at minimum they give him some comfort and who knows...
> 
> If anyone is ever in a situation where they need help, don't feel bad asking for it and please do what you can if you're in a place where you can help out. If I can't give a hand up to someone in this situation I shouldn't be growing.
> 
> View attachment 3664798


That's awesome man and may those blessings return to you .


----------



## Growdict (Apr 24, 2016)

I also primarily grow for my wife who suffers from fibromyalgia and uses quite a bit of what i have grown so far for edibles. The watermelon strain I grew worked fairly well for her, the other mystery strain, not so much.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I also primarily grow for my wife who suffers from fibromyalgia and uses quite a bit of what i have grown so far for edibles. The watermelon strain I grew worked fairly well for her, the other mystery strain, not so much.


From what I've read it seems to be hit and miss by strain so trying different strains and keeping the one's that work could help. Good luck with it. It has so many uses if people are open to trying it, imo edibles work the best for medical applications.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2016)

Reload time 

Day 30 for the 4x 3gal's at the back under CMH, Day1 for the new 3x 5ga under the Tasty LED COBs. First run with these 3590's, should be good, those 5gal's are all huge before the stretch. 2x Blue Ripper 2/F1 clones on the left and 1x Fireballs on the right. One thing the COBs get me is another 8" of height, going to need it with these 





Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks good I just ordered one of the T2's today myself.....


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks good I just ordered one of the T2's today myself.....


Cheers, you'll like these, great coverage. Those 3 are covering that end of the room well.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the time being it will be used to liven up a 20"x36"x60" space 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the time being it will be used to liven up a 20"x36"x60" space
> 
> Cheers


Yeah that'll cover it well, the spread is good with those reflectors.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2016)

Good to know I can't wait I believe the current light is what is holding me back......


----------



## hyroot (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey try a high thc strain with a little cbg and cbn too. My quantum kush is like that. It seems to work well for my friend who is has MS and a brain tumor. He seems to go after more high thc rather than cbd. He's a small real skinny guy too. Body chemistry I'm sure plays a factor . He's done chemo and radiation. He's doing a lot better now than he was last year. The meds he was on last year had him so sedated. He was so incoherent and could barely stand on his own or those meds. Probably part of the reason why he wanted the high thc.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Hey try a high thc strain with a little cbg and cbn too. My quantum kush is like that. It seems to work well for my friend who is has MS and a brain tumor. He seems to go after more high thc rather than cbd. He's a small real skinny guy too. Body chemistry I'm sure plays a factor . He's done chemo and radiation. He's doing a lot better now than he was last year. The meds he was on last year had him so sedated. He was so incoherent and could barely stand on his own or those meds. Probably part of the reason why he wanted the high thc.


Yeah I'm thinking mixing up sift from a couple of strains to make the caps is a good way to go. Mixing up the Harlequin with either the Blue Ripper or JTR should give it a good range of cannabinoids. All the pharma meds they put you on with these diseases have so many side effects, the MJ meds help with a lot of them. One called prednisone which is in the steroids line is commonly used with chemo treatments and that stuff can keep you awake 22 hours a day. I used to do sift straight up by the pipe full just to get myself down enough to sleep. Cheers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 25, 2016)

Prednisone is a bitch, I'm on 60mg a day right now and it's not my only med. The MJ has gotten me off a lot of meds though, especially for the nerve pain. So my hearts out to your patient and to you for the help. I am 100% sure they're ever so grateful as I know I would be....


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Prednisone is a bitch, I'm on 60mg a day right now and it's not my only med. The MJ has gotten me off a lot of meds though, especially for the nerve pain. So my hearts out to your patient and to you for the help. I am 100% sure they're ever so grateful as I know I would be....


Cheers Evil, hope you don't have to stay on that for any length of time. I went septic form an infection about 6 months after my chemo, they put me on 100mg twice a day for 5 days and no weaning off it. I had withdrawal symptoms for 3 days when I came off them, f'n brutal stuff and very addictive. I always have way more MJ than I can consume personally, putting some of it to good use hopefully. They're super nice people and very grateful, kind of people you go out of your way to help.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, hope you don't have to stay on that for any length of time. I went septic form an infection about 6 months after my chemo, they put me on 100mg twice a day for 5 days and no weaning off it. I had withdrawal symptoms for 3 days when I came off them, f'n brutal stuff and very addictive. I always have way more MJ than I can consume personally, putting some of it to good use hopefully. They're super nice people and very grateful, kind of people you go out of your way to help.


I had some bad vomiting last week and went through these withdrawls WORST experience of my life. Worse than the damn paralysis I had in my legs/arms. I thought I was cramping from being dehydrated, turned out it was withdrawls from ALL of my meds at once. The Prednisone, Tramadol, Lexapro, Gabapentin, etc.........

Was not a fun three days bud

Again more power to you for helping these folks out


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I had some bad vomiting last week and went through these withdrawls WORST experience of my life. Worse than the damn paralysis I had in my legs/arms. I thought I was cramping from being dehydrated, turned out it was withdrawls from ALL of my meds at once. The Prednisone, Tramadol, Lexapro, Gabapentin, etc.........
> 
> Was not a fun three days bud
> 
> Again more power to you for helping these folks out


Yeah those pharma meds can be brutal, hoping for a quick recovery and getting off that shit as soon as you can. The cocktails of pharma meds, each with it's own side effects and probably a few that are addictive fucks with your system and your head. That's where the MJ helped me a lot, bringing me down a bit and stopped my mind from racing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah those pharma meds can be brutal, hoping for a quick recovery and getting off that shit as soon as you can. The cocktails of pharma meds, each with it's own side effects and probably a few that are addictive fucks with your system and your head. That's where the MJ helped me a lot, bringing me down a bit and stopped my mind from racing.


That, the relief from anxiety and insomnia, and the nerve pain has been the best relief for me thus far. I have slowly been weaning off of the Gabapentin thanks to the MJ......


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

Camshot of the going to be over-filled flower room - lol Those 3 new one's by the door are going to fill more than half the room, 3.5 x 4.5' or so when they finish stretching and~ 4.5' high. I'll move them down to the back when the 3gal's finish and swap the lights around. Those will give those Tasty LED's a challenge, could be good if they're up for it 

Tagged them to show what's going on in there:


Cheers


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Camshot of the going to be over-filled flower room - lol Those 3 new one's by the door are going to fill more than half the room, 3.5 x 4.5' or so when they finish stretching and~ 4.5' high. I'll move them down to the back when the 3gal's finish and swap the lights around. Those will give those Tasty LED's a challenge, could be good if they're up for it
> 
> Tagged them to show what's going on in there:
> View attachment 3665961
> ...


Looking good Gro. I'm prolly gonna end up settling with 3g fabric pots now that i'm thinking on it. You get some decent sized plants with those and I could stack them in my 4x4 like 3 rows of 3 or something...ramble ramble. Nice job with the crossing. Blue Ripper x Fireballs = Blue Balls?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks good Gro, what size is that room? 

I need to start framing stuff out soon for a flower room and a veg room and leave the tent for clones and moms.........


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 25, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Looking good Gro. I'm prolly gonna end up settling with 3g fabric pots now that i'm thinking on it. You get some decent sized plants with those and I could stack them in my 4x4 like 3 rows of 3 or something...ramble ramble. Nice job with the crossing. Blue Ripper x Fireballs = Blue Balls?


I use the 3 gallon fabric pots and like them a lot, last time I went to get some they had some 5 gallon talls with the same footprint as the 3 gallons, I grabbed a few of those up too, thought I could run indicia doms with sativa doms and help keep a more even canopy that way( in theory anyways lol)


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I use the 3 gallon fabric pots and like them a lot, last time I went to get some they had some 5 gallon talls with the same footprint as the 3 gallons, I grabbed a few of those up too, thought I could run indicia doms with sativa doms and help keep a more even canopy that way( in theory anyways lol)


Yea I had similar thoughts. I think it would be easier to manage the perpetual approach also. I dont have alot of room heighth-wise so I always lst/supercrop every plant and even then I still get some that stretch 3-4x. Trying to run smaller plants but more of them...at least for a bit  What size room/tent do you have again? How many do you run at once comfortably?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Looking good Gro. I'm prolly gonna end up settling with 3g fabric pots now that i'm thinking on it. You get some decent sized plants with those and I could stack them in my 4x4 like 3 rows of 3 or something...ramble ramble. Nice job with the crossing. Blue Ripper x Fireballs = Blue Balls?


Cheers Mineralz, the 3gal fabric pots can grow some nice sized plants. Have to water them more, I'm at every other day with those right now, but they're decent size plants. For the SOG you could swing 9x 3gal in a 4x4', with clones you'd fill that space with bud  I think someone named those Ball Breakers - lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks good Gro, what size is that room?
> 
> I need to start framing stuff out soon for a flower room and a veg room and leave the tent for clones and moms.........


Thanks, that flower room is 4'W x 9.5'L x7.5'H, I posted the build for that room from start to finish, there's a link on page 1 of this thread. I started out with what is now my veg cabinet for clones and seedlings and kept adding from there.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, that flower room is 4'W x 9.5'L x7.5'H, I posted the build for that room from start to finish, there's a link on page 1 of this thread. I started out with what is now my veg cabinet for clones and seedlings and kept adding from there.


Awesome I will go look for that now, I need to start framing out some stuff and have not done that before.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Yea I had similar thoughts. I think it would be easier to manage the perpetual approach also. I dont have alot of room heighth-wise so I always lst/supercrop every plant and even then I still get some that stretch 3-4x. Trying to run smaller plants but more of them...at least for a bit  What size room/tent do you have again? How many do you run at once comfortably?


I try not to run more than 6 at a time I use a 2x4x5 for veg and have a 2 car garage for flower, this run however went a little timing crazy and I didn't get the garage ready in time so I'm wrestleing them through flower in the veg tent, it's ridiculous looking really, I'll end up with more hash than bud off this round I think


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I try not to run more than 6 at a time I use a 2x4x5 for veg and have a 2 car garage for flower, this run however went a little timing crazy and I didn't get the garage ready in time so I'm wrestleing them through flower in the veg tent, it's ridiculous looking really, I'll end up with more hash than bud off this round I think


Wholly crap, they must be touching the lights in there. My veg tent is 2x4x5', can't imagine trying to flower in there, those 3x 5gal's I just put into flowering were filling that tent wall-to-wall. Hope you get the garage setup soon!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Awesome I will go look for that now, I need to start framing out some stuff and have not done that before.


That room build was a little over the top, I think it ended up around $1,100 all-in but you might grab some ideas to get something going, good luck!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That room build was a little over the top, I think it ended up around $1,100 all-in but you might grab some ideas to get something going, good luck!


Hell of a build out man yeah my electrical won't be as complicated but good guide. I don't need to do a false floor either. Let's see this will be a big project for me but needs to get done soon.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Wholly crap, they must be touching the lights in there. My veg tent is 2x4x5', can't imagine trying to flower in there, those 3x 5gal's I just put into flowering were filling that tent wall-to-wall. Hope you get the garage setup soon!


Lol, unfortunately at 5 1/2 weeks into flower I'm kinda stuck there for now, I managed to somehow get 3 sativa Dom pineapple chunks, 1 samsara holy grail 69(haze) a white widow and a 12/12 from seed cheese to stay at 30" throughout stretch, main issue is light can't break my suprisingly level canopy to get the lowers, tops look great! Lowers are fucked, and everything is touching so I'm expecting an early chop on a couple to try to avoid mold or rot(fingers crossed)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, unfortunately at 5 1/2 weeks into flower I'm kinda stuck there for now, I managed to somehow get 3 sativa Dom pineapple chunks, 1 samsara holy grail 69(haze) a white widow and a 12/12 from seed cheese to stay at 30" throughout stretch, main issue is light can't break my suprisingly level canopy to get the lowers, tops look great! Lowers are fucked, and everything is touching so I'm expecting an early chop on a couple to try to avoid mold or rot(fingers crossed)View attachment 3666316


Hey they look in much better shape than I was thinking, pretty even canopy considering the space! Trying to keep air flowing below must be a bitch though. Good luck, looks like you'll finish them in there, at least they won't grow higher at this point


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2016)

I appreciated the annotated photo Gro. 

The 1 branch X BR Male BX, front left, has pretty structure.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I appreciated the annotated photo Gro.
> 
> The 1 branch X BR Male BX, front left, has pretty structure.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, that's a great JTR pheno, nice structure. It's the female that started up the Blue Ripper cross


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2016)

Ooh, I have wanted to find one of those for a while now.

I typically get two beans each of each of a slew of TGA, and other regular,
breeds that I get online, and I just never got a female of the JTR, tho I tried
on two different occasions. 

Not to worry though, as I got a great male once and made an offspring
that I am about to get to sample for the first time Jack The Cleaner I call it
and it has that "Lemon Pledge" thing I wanted. :0)

And, glutton for punishment that I am, I checked and confirmed that I 
got two more JTR beans in the last Attitude order. 

Take care,

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ooh, I have wanted to find one of those for a while now.
> 
> I typically get two beans each of each of a slew of TGA, and other regular,
> breeds that I get online, and I just never got a female of the JTR, tho I tried
> ...


Those 2 freebies are your lucky beans  I bought a pack on sale a couple of months ago, only reason I bought the pack was to see if I can get a nice male - lol


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2016)

Day 36 & Day 7 in the flower room. All are good other than 1x Blue Ripper 1 3gal that has something going on with the root system, hasn't looked good ever since it flipped. It's sitting middle-right in the second pic. Tried flushing it to see if it comes back, otherwise I may pull it early and hash it.

The others are doing well but not seeing any real difference with this negative DIF I'm trying, other than more watering and the plants aren't praying like they normally do. The Blue Ripper 2 pheno normally has the leaves almost straight up. instead they're all laying out almost straight out at 90 degrees or so. Did some more reading on negative DIF and found a reference to this which seems to point to the fact they're almost constantly transpiring. Doesn't seem like a negative issue but not seeing much so far in benefits either. I also read that it could extend the flowering times which makes a bit of sense based on the last round which had some phenos taking as long as 10 weeks to finish (I had started running negative DIF about 2 weeks into that round). Will be interesting to see how these finish and if they hold their normal ~8 week cycle time.

One difference under the COBs has been the stretch but it could be a combination of the COBs and negative dif. Typically when I put the plants into 12/12 under CMH they'll start stretching within 2-3 days and explode around day 5-7. Under the COBs they didn't do much until they hit 4-5 days, then started to stretch but no explosion like they normally do. The 5gal's are at 7 days so I should see significant stretch this week. Another factor affecting stretch is negative DIF so I'll have to run them under normal lights-off temps to determine whether it's the COBs or negative DIF reducing the stretch. Another article I read pointed to less stretch with even or negative DIF so it could be a combo of both factors affecting it. Too many variables to tell until I run them under normal lights-off temps.

Regardless, the plants under the COBs are looking good and just starting to throw out hairs, should see some bud action by next weekend. Coverage is good and no issues, losing some lower/center leaves that aren't getting much light but that's normal and I wait to clean them up under the canopy until around week 2.

Group:




JTR at Day 36, 2+ years I've been running this one and it's still one of my favourites strains/phenos, smelling like fresh squeezed lemons right now 



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (May 1, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Day 36 & Day 7 in the flower room. All are good other than 1x Blue Ripper 1 3gal that has something going on with the root system, hasn't looked good ever since it flipped. It's sitting middle-right in the second pic. Tried flushing it to see if it comes back, otherwise I may pull it early and hash it.
> 
> The others are doing well but not seeing any real difference with this negative DIF I'm trying, other than more watering and the plants aren't praying like they normally do. The Blue Ripper 2 pheno normally has the leaves almost straight up. instead they're all laying out almost straight out at 90 degrees or so. Did some more reading on negative DIF and found a reference to this which seems to point to the fact they're almost constantly transpiring. Doesn't seem like a negative issue but not seeing much so far in benefits either. I also read that it could extend the flowering times which makes a bit of sense based on the last round which had some phenos taking as long as 10 weeks to finish (I had started running negative DIF about 2 weeks into that round). Will be interesting to see how these finish and if they hold their normal ~8 week cycle time.
> 
> ...


This round I didn't have temps ready in my garage flower area, damn weather wouldn't cooperate with me lol, so I kinda got stuck flowering in my 2x4x5 after a 9 week veg, in order to keep them shorter I intentionally kept day and night temps near even,( warmer at lights out on some days) it actually worked quite well


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> This round I didn't have temps ready in my garage flower area, damn weather wouldn't cooperate with me lol, so I kinda got stuck flowering in my 2x4x5 after a 9 week veg, in order to keep them shorter I intentionally kept day and night temps near even,( warmer at lights out on some days) it actually worked quite well


Yeah, read a couple of references to that reduced stretch using negative DIF. Looks like a good way to manage stretch if that's what you're looking for. When I bring them in from the blurple veg LED's, the plants are typically very tight/short node structure so I like some stretch to open them up. Very manageable though if you want stretch and this reduces stretch you could keep them at the normal 10-15F lights out/lights on difference for a couple of weeks then switch to negative DIF after they stretch out. Cheers.

Edit: Not a terrible thing this round for those 3x 5gal's, they could have gotten out of hand under CMH and normal temp differences between lights on/off.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Everything's humming again. Flower room (bottom-left) is filling in nicely, those 5gal are going to be monsters if I don't f' them up, drinking about 3/4 gallon per day already and they haven't really started flowering yet 

Veg cabinet (top-left) has 2x Fireballs and 3x DOG's in 1gal's (culled one that was showing signs of PM, rest are looking good) from Breeder's boutique. All regs so hopefully pull at least a couple of fems, they'll run 2 rounds out. Out of sight are 2x Plemon seedlings that just went into 16 oz. cups and a couple of clones out of the cloner including my Blue Ripper male that may get some action when it grows up  Bunch of clones coming up in the cloner that'll have to be sorted out, lot of strains/phenos going right now.

Veg Tent (top-right) has 4x Blue Ripper F2 clones from the pheno hunt and 1x Harlequin. They're all in 1gal's and more than ready to up-pot, will decide this week which one's will go next round, maybe all but have to consider that 2 of them could run as long as 10 weeks.

2x2 Tent (bottom-right) is packed wall-to-wall now with those 2x 3gal outdoor Blue Ripper's, have about 8" left before they hit the lights. Going to be close but should be able to get them up-potted and outside within a couple of weeks. They'll go into 15gal's, found the 10gal's a little small last year towards the end, they needed watering every other day for like 5-6 weeks.



Zoom-in of the flower room, screen-shot from my phone:


Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

Looking good man!


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good man!


Cheers and thanks, just subbed to your thread, looking good in there. Think you'll really like the Tasty LED's in comparison to what you were using before, should be like night and day once they begin flowering, good luck!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the sub we shall see what happens. I'm thinking the COB lights and the sip containers with the water bubbling are gonna be a good combo only time will tell.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the sub we shall see what happens. I'm thinking the COB lights and the sip containers with the water bubbling are gonna be a good combo only time will tell.


Yeah, been keeping an eye on those sips, interesting, some designs seem to take a lot of room so I'm keeping an eye out on the 5gal bucket designs. Once I get some other stuff out of the way I may try a couple to see if they're for me. Need some auto-watering or longer term watering system for sure, have a drip system I'll be using when I'm away for a week. It's Ok for that situation but not really great imo for on-going watering, the sips look more promising. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2016)

COBs are a much more intense light source then HIDs. LEDs are cooler but stronger. I saw better results when I moved them up higher. LED-grown plants also seem to like more cal/mag.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> COBs are a much more intense light source then HIDs. LEDs are cooler but stronger. I saw better results when I moved them up higher. LED-grown plants also seem to like more cal/mag.


I'm finding the switch-out from 1x 315w CMH to 300w of COBs was pretty well even, about 1 to 1.5F less using the COBs, not a big difference at all but I will appreciate that mid-summer! I've been using blurple LED's for veg and some COBs in the 2x2 tent for quite a while, it's normal now but I do remember when I first started using them that the blurple LED's could cause cal/mag defs. Never really noticed that under the COBs but I've only flowered with those.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

Funny you mention the 315 as it has captured my interest. The flowers look absolutely stunning under them. 

Have you a preference yet with one over the other (COB vs 315)


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Funny you mention the 315 as it has captured my interest. The flowers look absolutely stunning under them.
> 
> Have you a preference yet with one over the other (COB vs 315)


I've run some older COBs in my 2x2 tent mainly for breeding but did a few flower runs under them and got good results. Over the older tech the 315w CMH has an advantage. However under the 3590's I'm expecting better output per watt, I think they'll be close. What I do like about COBs/LED is the quality is consistently top-shelf and terps seem to be stronger. That said, the CMH puts out great quality, it's really difficult to compare the two techs without a proper side-by-side with same strain clones. imo they both have their advantages and combined they should produce some very nice quality and quantity. At some point I'll do a run combining the COBs around the perimeter with an LEC in the center and see what comes out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

I am very curious in the future to try a CMH 315 in the 2x4 to compare to the four COB light I have en route from Tasty. 

What would you list as the pro's and con's to each if we compare the 3590's to the 315 CMH?


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2016)

LEDs create photons more efficiently than hot metal filaments in a glass tube. They are also very tunable because the LEDs emit at precise frequencies. Phosphor is layered over the LED to spread the frequencies and to give it a color. 

The photons coming out of LEDs are like lasers. They will damage your plants and your eyes if you are not careful. 

The leaves get much bigger under LED. Is this to shade the plant from the intense light? So interesting to create experiments.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am very curious in the future to try a CMH 315 in the 2x4 to compare to the four COB light I have en route from Tasty.
> 
> What would you list as the pro's and con's to each if we compare the 3590's to the 315 CMH?


This is my first run with 3590's but in general the following applies regardless of COB tech. I think with both you'll have to weigh whether heat output (or lack thereof) is a Pro or Con. It really depends on a lot of factors because lowering heat in some conditions can be detrimental to output and raises RH which is another environmental issue in some cases. e.g. in a high humidity or cool area I'd tend to favour CMH. In a hot environment with low RH I'd favour COBs.

*COB Pro's:*

More efficient, particularly the 3590's, means more light/photons/whatever you want to call it. More usable light per watt, less heat per watt.
More flexible coverage or uses if you DIY or buy multiple/smaller panels (e.g. I went with 3x 100w Tasty LED's for that reason), allows me to add/remove for different runs/footprints as needed
Allow for taller plants in height constrained grows. e.g. minimum for CMH is pot height + ~14" for fixture + 20" above canopy = ~40" of overhead + height of plants
Highest quality buds/terps (could be taken as subjective but I'm consistently blown away by quality when I grow under COBs)
Lower overall operating costs in warmer environments, e.g. less cooling required

*COB Cons:*

Heat and related humidity has to be accounted for in certain areas/environments. Less heat can be good, but in colder climates/winter it can work against you and benefits could be negated by having to heat your room ($)
Lower heat = higher humidity, in high RH areas this could work against you and require additional equipment like a dehumidifier
Single colour COB designs lack wider range of spectrum, could cost more if you want more of certain spectrum (e.g. UV, 730nm)
Initial cost/investment is highest out of any lighting tech

*Philips 315w CMH Pro's:*

Very efficient, most efficient bulb-style tech due to the ballast technology used to fire/burn them (excluding COBs of course)
Lower cost investment up-front compared to COBs, even DIY (getting closer in DIY but not in commercial panels)
Wider spectrum, covers a wide spectrum range, no enhancers (UV, 730nm) required for great results
Faster finishing times - typically seeing 4-6 days less than running them under COBs without 730nm triggers, or hps
High quality buds, enhanced terps, particularly compared to hps

*Philips 315w CMH Cons:*

Height restricted rooms could be a problem dissipating additional heat compared to COBs (6' minimum height suggested)
Overhead of ~40" puts these at a disadvantage in low-height rooms/tents
Higher heat output compared to COBs, somewhere between COBs and hps (could be good or bad, depends on location/environment)
Requires bulb replacement, every 1 1/2 years or so @12/12
Can't think of many other major factors but if anyone has anything to add please go ahead, cheers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> This is my first run with 3590's but in general the following applies regardless of COB tech. I think with both you'll have to weigh whether heat output (or lack thereof) is a Pro or Con. It really depends on a lot of factors because lowering heat in some conditions can be detrimental to output and raises RH which is another environmental issue in some cases. e.g. in a high humidity or cool area I'd tend to favour CMH. In a hot environment with low RH I'd favour COBs.
> 
> *COB Pro's:*
> 
> ...



Thank you VERY much for this. Greatly appreciated. 

I have high temps and high humidity both to deal with. I am very interested in these 315w CMH the more info I get about them. Gonna have to see when I get my hands on one and give it a run. I would really like a comparison to the COB's to see first hand what's what.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thank you VERY much for this. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have high temps and high humidity both to deal with. I am very interested in these 315w CMH the more info I get about them. Gonna have to see when I get my hands on one and give it a run. I would really like a comparison to the COB's to see first hand what's what.


If you have the room height I'd recommend to try one unit. Haven't heard many complaints if any by folks who have tried these 315's. There are also a few more options out there including some around the $300 range for a complete kit which is a great price compared to when I started out with them (Sun Systems LEC's were the only game in town at the time). I'll be blown away if the 3590's produce noticeably more because I've yet to see any light tech produce as nice quality and quantity as the 315's.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> If you have the room height I'd recommend to try one unit. Haven't heard many complaints if any by folks who have tried these 315's. There are also a few more options out there including some around the $300 range for a complete kit which is a great price compared to when I started out with them (Sun Systems LEC's were the only game in town at the time). I'll be blown away if the 3590's produce noticeably more because I've yet to see any light tech produce as nice quality and quantity as the 315's.


For my 20"x36" definitely a no go. But the 2'x4' that will be up soon has a height of 78" so I think it would be a good candidate for a run at least with a 315w CMH. 

I'm only running two cobs in my smaller setup not sure how the guys running 4 in the same space are not having heat related issues......I'm pushing the limit as is lol......


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> For my 20"x36" definitely a no go. But the 2'x4' that will be up soon has a height of 78" so I think it would be a good candidate for a run at least with a 315w CMH.
> 
> I'm only running two cobs in my smaller setup not sure how the guys running 4 in the same space are not having heat related issues......I'm pushing the limit as is lol......


You'll get Ok coverage in the 2x4', kind of an odd space for these though as they cover 3x3' really well, the Sun Systems can cover up to 3.5'x3.5' if you're around 24" above the canopy. Since you mentioned you're already having to deal with heat, and the space is 2x4', I'd favour COBs over CMH in that space. In a 3x3' (up to 1 metre sq.) space I'd favour 1x 315w hooded unit.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You'll get Ok coverage in the 2x4', kind of an odd space for these though as they cover 3x3' really well, the Sun Systems can cover up to 3.5'x3.5' if you're around 24" above the canopy. Since you mentioned you're already having to deal with heat, and the space is 2x4', I'd favour COBs over CMH in that space. In a 3x3' (up to 1 metre sq.) space I'd favour 1x 315w hooded unit.


Ah gotcha. The tent is actually larger than 2'x'4 it's about 4.5 which is why I decided to try it over the 3x3 as it was more space as far as sq ft went. I can always add a 3x3 and a cmh later though lol........


----------



## kindnug (May 3, 2016)

For that size tent, 1 tasty t4-1750 would be perfect...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> For that size tent, 1 tasty t4-1750 would be perfect...


I have two en route


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ah gotcha. The tent is actually larger than 2'x'4 it's about 4.5 which is why I decided to try it over the 3x3 as it was more space as far as sq ft went. I can always add a 3x3 and a cmh later though lol........


Lol, you're sounding like me talking myself into buying new stuff, it's a hobby, what's another $500?  Yeah only problem with the hooded setup is any of the hoods are more or less square so they cover off up to 3.5' but could be lacking a bit on the 4'/4.5' width. That's where the flexibility of the Tasty LED fixture design come in handy, a single 4 COB fixture like the T4-1750w could cover that area really well.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> For that size tent, 1 tasty t4-1750 would be perfect...


Lol, great minds think alike.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, you're sounding like me talking myself into buying new stuff, it's a hobby, what's another $500?  Yeah only problem with the hooded setup is any of the hoods are more or less square so they cover off up to 3.5' but could be lacking a bit on the 4'/4.5' width. That's where the flexibility of the Tasty LED fixture design come in handy, a single 4 COB fixture like the T4-1750w could cover that area really well.


Yeah you're right lol. Got plenty to keep me busy for a while and still in the middle of my first ever run lol....need to tone it down and keep on top of the current grow. The SIP's just simplified my life so much and have left me with extra time lol so I start researching stuff again.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

Sorry to temporarily derail this thread @GroErr I just liked everything I've seen and read on the CMH 315W units, and your pictires and @Bad Karma pics as well. And wanted to pick your brain because you have experience with both the LEC and the LED's.


----------



## GroErr (May 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry to temporarily derail this thread @GroErr I just liked everything I've seen and read on the CMH 315W units, and your pictires and @Bad Karma pics as well. And wanted to pick your brain because you have experience with both the LEC and the LED's.


Not a problem, here to share info and learn, as long as there's bud pics here & there, it's all good


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Here is a bud:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (May 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Here is a bud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice and sticky


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> This is my first run with 3590's but in general the following applies regardless of COB tech. I think with both you'll have to weigh whether heat output (or lack thereof) is a Pro or Con. It really depends on a lot of factors because lowering heat in some conditions can be detrimental to output and raises RH which is another environmental issue in some cases. e.g. in a high humidity or cool area I'd tend to favour CMH. In a hot environment with low RH I'd favour COBs.
> 
> *COB Pro's:*
> 
> ...


What a post! Thank you for taking the time GE.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Are you by chance considering SIP's ?
I'v been lurking a few threads & see ya there


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Are you by chance considering SIP's ?
> I'v been lurking a few threads & see ya there


Hey Bob, hope you're still getting some skiing in. Checking them out to see some results and different designs of the buckets. I'm thinking of trying some out in 3.5 gal & 5gal buckets, basically a res/wick with the fabric pots sitting on top. I'd like to have as much water available to carry them for a week, sticking soil in the buckets doesn't leave a lot of room for water. Would also like to keep the bucket footprint small so as to reduce the real estate they take. If it works ok it would sure help in watering and flexibility to take off for a few days. Even if I used them when I'm heading out of town, they'd give me some flexibility.

Have a design in mind, single bucket, will try it shortly, just waiting for some parts. Will be 3.5 gal bucket with a netpot lid, attach a 6" netpot below it to reach down into the res as far as possible, maybe another 3" if it fits. The netpots filled with rock-wool for the wick. Screen on top and then just sit fabric pots with small punctures in the bottom to wick the water into the fabric pot. Something like this...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

I've been watching a few grows and am liking what I'm seeing . 
I like your set up, gonna watch and learn
Tnx


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

If GE does it, then it will be kitchen clean.

SG did a graduated wick assembly. You added a third level. LOL


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I've been watching a few grows and am liking what I'm seeing .
> I like your set up, gonna watch and learn
> Tnx


Should have some ready to try by the next round. I'll be running 5x 3gal, may run 2 or 3 in SIP's to see if it works alright. Main thing I'll be looking for is if they last a week. That way I can fly off for a week and not worry about it, nor depend on someone coming in  



Javadog said:


> If GE does it, then it will be kitchen clean.
> 
> SG did a graduated wick assembly. You added a third level. LOL


Lol, will try a couple of netpots trying to reach down as low as possible, try and make all the water available. Just not sure if it'll wick that far but worth a try. I'm thinking rock-wool will be a good wicking material, the fabric pots themselves wick alright if the water gets up there. Cheers.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Will 3gals of soil last a run or are you going to top feed also ?


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

I think that in the end it is the roots that are the wick.

But I love gadgetry! :0)


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Will 3gals of soil last a run or are you going to top feed also ?


Will have to feed them as they won't last a full run on my current medium so yeah maybe top feeding them once a week. Let them dry out the res/medium and top feed then fill up the res again. Could bump up the soil mix to run a little hotter as another option.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that in the end it is the roots that are the wick.
> 
> But I love gadgetry! :0)


True true, as long as the water gets up there the roots will find and reach for it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

I would caution though against the rockwool remember how easy wet rock wool can develop algae.

For my wick I just used the same soil as what's in the bucket and I have had zero issues, the plants are drinking and growing plenty.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I would caution though against the rockwool remember how easy wet rock wool can develop algae.
> 
> For my wick I just used the same soil as what's in the bucket and I have had zero issues, the plants are drinking and growing plenty.


No algae worries, it's dark and algae needs light to grow.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No algae worries, it's dark and algae needs light to grow.


You're 100% correct I still need to break some of my DWC thoughts lol. 

My apologies guys.


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2016)

Have a good soil mix. Keep the resi full. Keep the top layer damp.​
Once the roots fill into the resi. The top soil will go completely dry. So once a week I've been top watering an sst. 64 oz to the 5 gal sips. And 1 gal to the 18 gal sips. Use mulch and possibly a cover too.

I added worms to my 5 gals 2 days ago. I just use stems, and branches and leaves as mulch.

Also air stones in the resi make a huge difference .


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You're 100% correct I still need to break some of my DWC thoughts lol.
> 
> My apologies guys.


No worries, there's a lot to keep straight.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I would caution though against the rockwool remember how easy wet rock wool can develop algae.
> 
> For my wick I just used the same soil as what's in the bucket and I have had zero issues, the plants are drinking and growing plenty.


Yeah, have some concerns with that but easy enough to manage with a little H2O2 if needed. Once they're built I can play around with wick materials. My concern with using soil is sediment going through into the res and causing issues, how are you finding that, do you have some sort of screening to avoid soil seeping into the res?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No worries, there's a lot to keep straight.


Yes there is lol.....somehow my plants are still growing and green lol.....


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, have some concerns with that but easy enough to manage with a little H2O2 if needed. Once they're built I can play around with wick materials. My concern with using soil is sediment going through into the res and causing issues, how are you finding that, do you have some sort of screening to avoid soil seeping into the res?


From others I've seen running SIPS, I'd say it's not a problem unless so much soil falls through that it fills up the res space.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, have some concerns with that but easy enough to manage with a little H2O2 if needed. Once they're built I can play around with wick materials. My concern with using soil is sediment going through into the res and causing issues, how are you finding that, do you have some sort of screening to avoid soil seeping into the res?


I used a red solo cup and carefully drilled holes around in vertical strips. I filled it with soil and watered then set that in the bottom with the res full. The bottom of the top bucket has holes all over to allow O2 to come up as well. Then I just filled the bucket with soil and transplanted my plants. I have had zero issues with wicking, or any dirty water, and my sight tubes are crystal clear. My setup bubbles the water via the sight tube, my resi bucket is one of my root spa buckets from my previous DWC setup. I have two going and will soon be transplanting an auto into a third. Thus far very pleased with my results. Monday is a week of SIP's, and Wed a week of COB LED's, my Sativa has more than doubled in height in this week despite me topping it once lol. And this is with running the Tasty LED on veg mode only not full blast.


----------



## Growdict (May 8, 2016)

Why not something way easier. Standard 3-5 gallon bucket with small hole in lid. Cotton tshirt as wick. Fabric pot on top.


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2016)

In my 18 gals I laid down weed blocker mat down and in my 5 gals I didn't . In both there's a little soil in the resi. But there's no issues.

Coco works really well for wicking.

A shirt or cloth would mold. It would have to be hemp rope for cloth wicking.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Why not something way easier. Standard 3-5 gallon bucket with small hole in lid. Cotton tshirt as wick. Fabric pot on top.


That's doable, not sure if that would go that far up but same principle. Traditional wick systems can be as simple as a cotton cloth draped over something to sit the plants on and the ends going into a water tray on either side of the plant stand. There was a thread about a year ago, guy did a bunch of 1gal plants in SOG that way.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

hyroot said:


> In my 18 gals I laid down weed blocker mat down and in my 5 gals I didn't . In both there's a little soil in the resi. But there's no issues.
> 
> Coco works really well for wicking.
> 
> A shirt or cloth would mold. It would have to be hemp rope for cloth wicking.


I was thinking of laying some door screening on top of the netpot lid and setting the pots on that, just to capture any big clumps from getting through. I was thinking of using just my on-hand pro-mix as well for the wick material, not a lot different than coco.


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I was thinking of laying some door screening on top of the netpot lid and setting the pots on that, just to capture any big clumps from getting through. I was thinking of using just my on-hand pro-mix as well for the wick material, not a lot different than coco.



One of my sips I left the wicking pot covered. With weed mat. The others I didn't. The one that was covered didn't wick enough water. My wicking pot for the 18 gals . Is a 7 inch heavy duty square net pot filled with coco packed tight.


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2016)

You also want holes in the bottom of the pot or tote. So oxygen can get to the roots. There's a 1 inch gap between the water level and the top pot when the resi is full. With the air stone it's releasing oxygen up to the bottom roots.




I laid weed mat down and cut a hole for the wicking pot. I just don't have pics of that. This was from my first sip build in January


My 5 gal
I use an 18 oz party cup with some holes in it and with coco in the cup. That's also a wide 5 gal nursery pot in a home depot bucket.



I want to try fabric pots top of the home depot buckets with a longer wicking pots. With my 18 gals. I'm trying 2 plants per sip next round.

There's so may ways you can build them. . You can even just put a colander upside down in a pot. Run the pvc to the bottom. The soil will wick water from the sides. 

There's earth boxes and city pickers too.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

hyroot said:


> You also want holes in the bottom of the pot or tote. So oxygen can get to the roots. There's a 1 inch gap between the water level and the top pot when the resi is full. With the air stone it's releasing oxygen up to the bottom roots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676505
> ...


Nice build, thanks for the pics, I'll be trying a single res first go so the holes won't apply but I'm thinking of popping some small holes in the bottom of the fabric pots to assist with wicking and allow the roots to reach down if needed. Going to try it without an air stone first but that can easily be added later.

You're right about designs, there are so many and all will work, just a matter of finding one that does the job and is easy to work with/maintain. I'm just going to try and stick to standard and readily available parts so if I find one I like I can replicate it easily.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Next round coming up in veg, there's 4x Blue Ripper F2 clones on the left and 1x Harlequin right-back corner. Pic was taken just after up-potting them from 1gal's to 3gal's. If timing works, will try a couple in some form of SIP container. They were getting constrained in the 1gal's so they should explode in a few days. They've had just some cropping to shape them, will FIM in a couple of days then they'll have about 2 weeks to settle in.


The 2x Blue Ripper keepers are at the front, BR2-3 and BR2-5 from the pheno hunt I finished a couple of weeks ago. Will run the other 2 this round but likely it as I only have room for the best. BR1-4 and BR2-4 are quite good and BR1-4 (“JTR” pheno) is a good producer but it’s very close in taste to the JTR I have so don’t need it. If I wanted or needed a more sativa-leaning pheno that could have been a keeper. BR2-4 is good but not as good as BR2-3 or BR2-5 and ran 10 weeks so this will be it’s last run. It's a real toss up between BR2-3 and BR2-5, they're almost identical in structure, smell, and taste. Both are fire, strong fruit and hashy smells/taste. BR2-5 is a killer energetic head stone and BR2-3 is similar but couch also locks you with a heavy body stone. I’ll be trying to find an F2 male soon and cross both of these up to F3’s.



For 2 rounds out, have a run of Breeder’s Boutique strains. Looking to see if I can find a killer Fireballs and DOG pheno. 2x 1gal Fireballs at the back, right-hand corner pheno has a strong skunky stem rub and nice structure, looking like a contender if it’s a fem. Out of the other 3x DOG’s, there are 2 that are smelling good and nice structures so far. If I end up with one good fem of each I’ll be happy.



The flower room is at Day 43 and Day 14. Definitely less stretch in the current negative DIF environment and under the COBs for the younger 3x 5gal’s. Vertical stretch has been lower but they’re expanding outwards and filling that end of the room. COBs are ~18” above the canopy and buds are settting in at 2 weeks, so far, so good.

3gal plants are doing Ok, JTR and BR2 were strong coming in and holding to that, the other 2 are just fillers and doing Ok. Not seeing any huge benefits from keeping the temps up during lights out but nothing detrimental either other than it seems to have affected the stretch. 2 weeks or so left, BR2 typically runs ~60 days and the rest are ~54-56.




And some week 6 bud porn...

JTR:



Blue Ripper 2 (indi-dom F1 pheno):



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Small batch of Harlequin x Blue Ripper 60mg pills for me during the week and 50x 90mg for my friend's brother dealing with lung cancer. He handled the 70mg at 3x per day so bumping him up to 90's, if he can handle these will bump the next batch to 120's. Would like to get him to 500mg/day in a few weeks and see if we can kill that shit. Said they really helped taking his mind off the pain and just feeling relaxed all day, lots of appetite so he's eating well and gaining some weight.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Some nice size seeds coming in..

Blue Ripper 2 x Fireballs P2 male:



Forgot about this one, Blue Dream x Blue Ripper Male:



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice!!


Had forgotten about that Blue Dream cross, a couple of footballs coming in there


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Had forgotten about that Blue Dream cross, a couple of footballs coming in there


Yeah brother looks insane!


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Some bud shots of the 4x 3gal plants, just before lights on at Day 44. Left to right, Blue Ripper 1, Blue Ripper 2, JTR, Blue Dream:

   

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 9, 2016)




----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Have at least 2 weeks left before I can throw these 2x 3gal Blue Ripper's outdoor (up-potting them to 15gal when they go out). Been trying to hold them in the 2x2 tent at 16/8, letting them dry right out, no feeds. We had frost last night (actually scraped ice off my windshield this morning!) and they're calling for it tonight. They're out of control, wall to wall and maybe 6" left before they hit the light. If they don't slow down I may have to do a temp setup in the garage 



Cheers


----------



## Growdict (May 9, 2016)

you could take out your light and just put 2 x 13w cfls in there, that will slow them right down.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Growdict said:


> you could take out your light and just put 2 x 13w cfls in there, that will slow them right down.


Thanks, good idea but it'd be a pain to change out the lights again and don't have any fixtures to run CFL's in there. Pretty well there already power-wise, they're not getting much light and only 16 hrs. a day. The light I have in there is one of those "150 watt" Chinese blurple LED's. With the veg-only switch on and bloom switch off, it outputs only 63w. If I can get them through to next weekend I can start putting them outside during the day and in the garage at night for a few hours more light, frost wouldn't be an issue in the garage. Wish our weather would cooperate here, it's been a drab/cold/wet spring so far, has to break soon @#$! Cheers.


----------



## Growdict (May 9, 2016)

we have the other side of that problem. it has been so nice, we already have forest fires and water restrictions starting to take effect.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Growdict said:


> we have the other side of that problem. it has been so nice, we already have forest fires and water restrictions starting to take effect.


Yeah the west seems to be really dry, that's crazy talking about watering restrictions in spring! Hopefully some balance soon, those poor bastards fighting the fires in Fort McMurray could use some rain about now


----------



## Mineralz (May 9, 2016)

@GroErr Hey G. Can you give me the rundown on the capsules you make plz? Tbh I'm trying to look into something more fissible for an everyday type of vitamin rather than having to smoke more often. My tolerance is pretty high, but I suffer from everyday nausea/anxiety/panic attacks/insomnia etc which are ultimately leading to unhealthy weightloss  Quality cannabis just helps me manage and regulate my everyday life. There is no hope for a dispensary around my parts in the near future and I have zero access to outside sources. Is there any way you can explain the process you use, amount of flower/hash/etc and actually making the capsule itself. Sorry for the questions....I'm inexperienced with concentrates/cbd oils/shatter/wax/etc. I have to stick to finding/growing the best possible weed (which isnt always an easy task). I know you like to stick to your CBD heavy strains..


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> @GroErr Hey G. Can you give me the rundown on the capsules you make plz? Tbh I'm trying to look into something more fissible for an everyday type of vitamin rather than having to smoke more often. My tolerance is pretty high, but I suffer from everyday nausea/anxiety/panic attacks/insomnia etc which are ultimately leading to unhealthy weightloss  Quality cannabis just helps me manage and regulate my everyday life. There is no hope for a dispensary around my parts in the near future and I have zero access to outside sources. Is there any way you can explain the process you use, amount of flower/hash/etc and actually making the capsule itself. Sorry for the questions....I'm inexperienced with concentrates/cbd oils/shatter/wax/etc. I have to stick to finding/growing the best possible weed (which isnt always an easy task). I know you like to stick to your CBD heavy strains..


Hey @Mineralz, no problem, have posted this here before and keep it handy. Only thing with this recipe is it uses dry sift/kief. It's easier to make consistent doses. If you haven't made dry sift it takes a 100u screen, some 2x2's to frame the screen and sift your bud/trim through it, lots of info around on that process. This is a recipe I grabbed off one of the sites and just tweaked the directions so it's more like step-by-step for someone who's never made them. Sounds like your issues are perfect for caps. I use them in 50-60 mg daily, mild buzz and great pain relief. You come down after a few hours and it's a hard crash, it's like a sleeping pill but better  Any pains from playing sports, or if I pull out my back, disappear after an hour and that pain relief lasts overnight.

You can tweak the amount of dry sift to make them more potent or less. Examples for 100mg and 50mg are in the doc and how to calculate the dosage. People react differently, even people with high tolerance to smoking can get pretty whacked on them, I'd suggest to start with 50-60mg and go from there. You can always take 2 if you want to get really buzzed. The key to how potent they are lies with what material you start with. I keep my popcorn/trim separated by strain and mix them sometimes. The last batch I posted was Harlequin (high CBD) and Blue Ripper (high THC) and they work well together  Cheers, pm if you need any more info.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Dropped 5x Harlequin (F) x Blue Ripper (M) in the cup late last night. Two on the right are raring to go 



Cheers


----------



## Mineralz (May 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey @Mineralz, no problem, have posted this here before and keep it handy. Only thing with this recipe is it uses dry sift/kief. It's easier to make consistent doses. If you haven't made dry sift it takes a 100u screen, some 2x2's to frame the screen and sift your bud/trim through it, lots of info around on that process. This is a recipe I grabbed off one of the sites and just tweaked the directions so it's more like step-by-step for someone who's never made them. Sounds like your issues are perfect for caps. I use them in 50-60 mg daily, mild buzz and great pain relief. You come down after a few hours and it's a hard crash, it's like a sleeping pill but better  Any pains from playing sports, or if I pull out my back, disappear after an hour and that pain relief lasts overnight.
> 
> You can tweak the amount of dry sift to make them more potent or less. Examples for 100mg and 50mg are in the doc and how to calculate the dosage. People react differently, even people with high tolerance to smoking can get pretty whacked on them, I'd suggest to start with 50-60mg and go from there. You can always take 2 if you want to get really buzzed. The key to how potent they are lies with what material you start with. I keep my popcorn/trim separated by strain and mix them sometimes. The last batch I posted was Harlequin (high CBD) and Blue Ripper (high THC) and they work well together  Cheers, pm if you need any more info.


Awesome brutha. Thank you very much for the details! =) Gonna try this in the near future. I'll let you know how it goes or prolly get w you before-hand. Keep it green G


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Your camera is getting swallowed!


----------



## GroErr (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Your camera is getting swallowed!


Was using the camera as a loupe to see where they were


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 12, 2016)

Hey Groerr I recall you mentioning that you use some organics in your root substrate like EWC or compost, do you ammend with nutrients or use synthetics?


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Hey Groerr I recall you mentioning that you use some organics in your root substrate like EWC or compost, do you ammend with nutrients or use synthetics?


Hey, I use a base soil mix with a generic term called triple mix which contains pre-mixed compost, top soil/loam, and usually some peat, the one I typically use also contains some manure. I mix that about 50/50 with hp pro-mix with myco's which ends up with a decent organic mix but with good water retention and doesn't pack. It's good enough to get me through veg and first few weeks of flower (I up-pot at least twice so there's always fresh medium going into flowering) but eventually runs out of nutes. I supplement as needed with just AN A&B base (Grow) formula.

In veg I typically just water and sometimes give low ppm like 400 (AN Bloom A&B) if I have a pheno that needs a boost or I want to speed them up a bit to fit my perpetual cycle. In flowering I'm running typically water-water-feed and adjust more or less depending on what they need. When I feed in flowering I'm going no more than 500 ppm so it's very little every 3rd watering or so, just enough supplemental nutes to keep them green. I tried fully organic at first when I went indoor but found it attracted too many flies and bugs. I haven't had to deal with any bugs/flies since I started running this mix. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2016)

Cam view of the gardens. Packed up, party materials in hand, heading up to Rama with some friends and the ladies. Party, casino, concert, party, casino... repeat as needed  One of the only hotels in Ontario that still has a few smoking floors so no need to go outside to puff jays, they don't care, kind of a what happens in Rama, stays in Rama type place...

Everything's humming and fattening up. Those DOG and Fireballs in the veg cabinet (top-left) are exploding and have 5 weeks to go or so, still haven't fully sexed but looking like at least 3 fems  Veg tent (top-right) has another week or so and filling in well, will run 5x 3gal's under the CMH next. Flower room is doing well, those 4x 3gal's are almost done at week 7, they're finishing super fast, will have a better look on Sunday but I think the Blue Ripper 1 and Blue Dream are about done. The 3x 5gal at the back of the flower room shot are just monsters, all 3 are blowing up and filling in with bud. Should be done stretching now and settle into flowering, almost 3 weeks in there. The 2x 3gal eventually going outdoor in the 2x2 tent (bottom-right) continue to bush out in their limited space but should make it another week or so when I can get them outside.



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2016)

Have fun on your trip G .
Your grow is spectacular as usual . ...
I still find it hard to believe that burned plant was yours......lol
My week has been 10+


Peace bro..


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 13, 2016)

Yes, I recall you saying that you had bug problems with the strictly organic medium. Looked it up and found the vigoro triple mix. So if it's a mix of soilless and soil what do you pH your res to in the low 6s for veg and slightly higher for flower?


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Have fun on your trip G .
> Your grow is spectacular as usual . ...
> I still find it hard to believe that burned plant was yours......lol
> My week has been 10+
> ...


Of all the people that could have happened to on the forum it happened to someone with one of the most automated and dialed in grows..


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

How are the seedlings coming along?


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Have fun on your trip G .
> Your grow is spectacular as usual . ...
> I still find it hard to believe that burned plant was yours......lol
> My week has been 10+
> ...


Thanks Bob, every once in a while have to f'up a plant to remind me to stay focused  A rough "morning" we got up at 11:45 to check out by 12:00  Keep those ski's going as long as you can! Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How are the seedlings coming along?


The one's on those branches in the flower room are all looking good, may leave the Blue Dream in a couple more days to fatten up the seeds (Dream Reaper?). Will try and grab some pics of the seeded buds tonight or tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Of all the people that could have happened to on the forum it happened to someone with one of the most automated and dialed in grows..


Looked it up, it's 7 weeks but those two look finished, will be checking them well sometime this weekend and may leave the Blue Dream a couple of days just to make sure the seeds are good to go. Could be that negative DIF thing I ran this round but it's supposed to make them take longer??? Even JTR is looking ripe for 7 weeks though. Should be able to tell tonight when lights come on, if they're ready they should still be a little moist, they've been completely drying up in 2 days for the last 3-4 weeks. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Yes, I recall you saying that you had bug problems with the strictly organic medium. Looked it up and found the vigoro triple mix. So if it's a mix of soilless and soil what do you pH your res to in the low 6s for veg and slightly higher for flower?


Don't even own a ph pen, never check it and have never seen an issue related to ph. There's no res, haven't built those SIP's yet so they're just fabric pots, top-watered. Think I received everything I need to build a test SIP and will see if I can get to building one tomorrow, want to check them out for the ability to take off for a few days through summer and not worry about watering.


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How are the seedlings coming along?


Hey @Mohican they're coming along just fine, will give them a few more days. One's peeking out there, ready to go 

Blue Dream x Blue Ripper, Day 50


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2016)

Day 50 and Day 21 in the flower room.

Out of the 4x 3gal plants at Day 50, the smaller Blue Ripper 1 and Blue Dream are pretty well there, giving them a couple of more days as they're still drinking. They weren't completely dry but close so watered them will see where they are in a couple of days. Blue Ripper 2 and JTR can go another few days to cloud up the trichs but they'll all finish by end of this week.

The 3x 5gal are just settling into flowering, the Fireballs had a cola that continued to stretch so bent it down at 90 degrees, it'll bend back up and even out the canopy a bit. Both the Blue Ripper 2 5gal's are strong and stacking up buds nicely under the COBs. Much smaller and slower bud development on the Fireballs (front-right first pic) compared to the 2x Blue Ripper's. First run from seed on that one so not sure what to expect but it looks healthy enough.

Group:



Some bud porn from the 3gal gals at Day 50, no shortage of frost in there 

Blue Ripper 1:


Blue Ripper 2:


JTR:


Blue Dream:


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

I can smell it from here!


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I can smell it from here!


lol, smells like you're standing between a lemon tree and blueberry bushes


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 15, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Don't even own a ph pen, never check it and have never seen an issue related to ph. There's no res, haven't built those SIP's yet so they're just fabric pots, top-watered. Think I received everything I need to build a test SIP and will see if I can get to building one tomorrow, want to check them out for the ability to take off for a few days through summer and not worry about watering.


Hmm I didn't check pH either until my plants starting looking horrible in early veg, finally figured out that the tap was coming out around 8.4.. That was a PITA but corrected it and they are fine now.


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Hmm I didn't check pH either until my plants starting looking horrible in early veg, finally figured out that the tap was coming out around 8.4.. That was a PITA but corrected it and they are fine now.


Mine has a lot of chlorine in it so I filter it but don't bother checking it. Soil and pro-mix make it easy unless it's really out of whack.


----------



## GroErr (May 16, 2016)

Really, can we get on with spring weather at least? F'n snowed here yesterday and frost again tonight, going down to 35F with a breeze from the north. Need to get outdoor going, let's get on with it! Where the hell is global warming when you need it? lol


----------



## GroErr (May 18, 2016)

Full house just before the flip. Flower room will flip this weekend, 2 of the 3gal coming out tomorrow and the rest by the weekend. Looking like I can get those outdoor transplanted and outside this weekend. Good thing, there's like 6" left before they hit the lights in that little tent bottom-right 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2016)

Pulled the smaller Blue Ripper 1 and Blue Dream 3gal last night at Day 55, both are nice and ripe.
The Blue Dream branch that was pollinated with the Blue Ripper male has some monster seeds in there 

Busy weekend coming up, will get the 2x outdoor plants up-potted and finally under the sun. New indoor round to setup and move the COBs to the back of the flower room so I can gain some usable footprint

Blue Ripper 1 Day 55:

 

Blue Dream Day 55:

 


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 21, 2016)

Got to the flower room, good cleaning and new batch, Day 28 and Day 0. Pulled the last Blue Ripper 2 and JTR out, they're done well at Day 57. Moved the Tasty LED's to the back of the room and the 3x 5gal with them. Gives me another foot or so to spread them out a bit. Basically have 1x T2-1400 over each plant, those are large for 5gal, closer to the size I'd normally run in 7gal. They're developing a bit slower under the COBs vs. CMH, should be interesting to see how long they run under the COBs. They'd be a little ahead at this point under CMH but the plants are looking good and healthy.

New batch is 5x 3gal under the 315w CMH, 4x different Blue Ripper F2 phenos, 2 will stay to breed forward and just running the other two long running phenos once more, they ran about 10 weeks. Both nice smoke but don't have the room, they run longer and the other 2, BR2-3 and BR2-5 are much better potency, smell and taste. The 5th is a Harlequin clone in there for some CBD meds.

Group:




Blue Ripper 2 @day 28:




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

Looking good in there brother!


----------



## GroErr (May 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good in there brother!


Cheers Evil, always like getting a fresh round going


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

I will be there soon just need to finish flowering the first grow and then the autos.....then I can toss the Barney's plants in one tent and stick the autos in another and start popping some seeds. I think the next run will be a combined Bigworm/Bob's Bitchen Buds pheno hunt.......round one anyways


----------



## Humanrob (May 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> They're developing a bit slower under the COBs vs. CMH, should be interesting to see how long they run under the COBs. They'd be a little ahead at this point under CMH but the plants are looking good and healthy.


I always find these comparisons interesting. I'm limited for space, but hope next winter to be running two 2x4 tents. In the second tent, if I can pull it off, I'd like to run a CMH (3100k) in the middle and one of my Optic 120's (4000k) on either side, and just run two plants in there. I've only heard good things about CMH.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I always find these comparisons interesting. I'm limited for space, but hope next winter to be running two 2x4 tents. In the second tent, if I can pull it off, I'd like to run a CMH (3100k) in the middle and one of my Optic 120's (4000k) on either side, and just run two plants in there. I've only heard good things about CMH.


You will want to make it a 3x3 to better accommodate the footprint of the light. At least this was the recommendation everyone I spoke to on the subject gave me to run this light, and I listened. I was going to add another 2x4 as well but chose to follow the advice given.


----------



## Humanrob (May 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper 2 @ day 28:


Oh, and BEAUTIFUL stacking on those plants! Nice pheno's, and obviously a great set up. I have a run that's at about day 28 and neither of my plants (two different strains) have a tight bud formation like that. Looks like you're doing everything right.


----------



## Humanrob (May 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You will want to make it a 3x3 to better accommodate the footprint of the light. At least this was the recommendation everyone I spoke to on the subject gave me to run this light, and I listened. I was going to add another 2x4 as well but chose to follow the advice given.


Good to know, I'm just at the beginning of actually investigating these lights, so I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Good to know, I'm just at the beginning of actually investigating these lights, so I appreciate the heads up.


Just thought I'd save you the time on that tidbit. 

Hit me up before you get one (CMH) have some info for you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Good to know, I'm just at the beginning of actually investigating these lights, so I appreciate the heads up.


There was nothing I have come across on these that has not caught/peaked my interest, obviously as I ordered one. @GroErr, and @Bad Karma were two good sources of info, as was @hyroot thread on his grows.


----------



## GroErr (May 21, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Oh, and BEAUTIFUL stacking on those plants! Nice pheno's, and obviously a great set up. I have a run that's at about day 28 and neither of my plants (two different strains) have a tight bud formation like that. Looks like you're doing everything right.


Thanks, that's a great pheno, there's 2 in there and both stacking up nicely. It's the one I call the blueberry perfume pheno, very strong fruit/hash smell and taste, great body stone but not a couch lock. Gotta run an extra clone and S1 it.



Humanrob said:


> Good to know, I'm just at the beginning of actually investigating these lights, so I appreciate the heads up.


Yeah, they're definitely better in increments of 3x3, don't think they'd fit well into a 2x4.


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2016)

Shot of the finished 3gal JTR and Blue Ripper 2 pheno. JTR turned out the largest and heaviest. Both have a seeded branch each with what looks to be lots of nice ripe seeds. JTR x Blue Ripper Male (BX) and Blue Ripper x Fireballs male. That JTR pheno is awesome, a couple of years old and still kicking ass, frostiest buds in the garden 

JTR:

 

Blue Ripper 2:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Damn looks good and dank! Can't wait to have some more practice and make some seeds/crosses of my own.


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2016)

2x Harlequin (F) x Blue Ripper (M) F1 seedlings made it into the 16 oz. cups. Just checking out what comes up and pulled a tri-leaf pheno. Hoping it's fem 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2016)

Got those Breeder's Boutique DOG and Fireballs into the veg tent. They were getting very crowded in the veg cabinet, they'll have some elbow room to spread out in there now. Haven't 100% sexed yet but right now they're all looking like fems, awesome as 1 of each are smelling very dankish in veg, good sign for potential breeding stock  Will let them sex in the 1gal pots and up-pot once they're confirmed.

Built one test SIP to see if the fabric pots will wick with this design. It's a 3.5gal bucket and holding about 3gal's. The 10" netpot lid plus a 3" attached at the bottom go within 1" or so of the bottom of the bucket so lots of water available. Filled both netpots with rockwool as the wick. Waiting for some proper trays for the plants to sit in but temporarily used a 5gal pot catch tray and drilled a bunch of holes in it. The bottom of the tray sits on top of the rockwool an the weight of the pot itself lets the bottom of the tray touch/sit on the rockwool. We'll see how it works, won't water that one for a week and keep an eye on it. I may need to drill bigger holes in the tray to allow the roots to go through.



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Sip looks good brother. 

Have you smoked the Dog or Fireballs before? 

I am going to pop some Bob's seeds for run #3 and deciding between those two strains as that's what I ordered?


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sip looks good brother.
> 
> Have you smoked the Dog or Fireballs before?
> 
> I am going to pop some Bob's seeds for run #3 and deciding between those two strains as that's what I ordered?


Thanks Evil, haven't smoked either but should find a decent pheno of each from the veg tent run. There's some nice smells coming off one of each when I rub the stems.

I have one Fireballs fem in the flower room but it's not looking great as a keeper. Was never intended as a keeper as the structure or smell isn't great but I had the space so ran it anyhow. It's showing some signs of PM so I sprayed it to see if that helps keep it in check. I wouldn't keep it just for that reason. The good news is that the DOGs and Fireballs in the tent now were packed tight in my veg cabinet with RH hitting as high as 70% and no signs of PM on any of them.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Ok cool thanks for the feedback. For the third run I want to pop one of my packs of Dog or Fireballs and the Pack of the Purp Vodoo from Bigworm.......


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You'll get Ok coverage in the 2x4', kind of an odd space for these though as they cover 3x3' really well, the Sun Systems can cover up to 3.5'x3.5' if you're around 24" above the canopy. Since you mentioned you're already having to deal with heat, and the space is 2x4', I'd favour COBs over CMH in that space. In a 3x3' (up to 1 metre sq.) space I'd favour 1x 315w hooded unit.


So 2x4 or 3x3 tent height should be min 6'?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 23, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> So 2x4 or 3x3 tent height should be min 6'?


For the CMH depending how large of plants you want I would say yes at least, but higher even better.


----------



## Mineralz (May 23, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> So 2x4 or 3x3 tent height should be min 6'?


I would say yes. I rock 6' ceilings and I still have to LST/Supercrop. Depends on how experienced you are with your strains and training methods. You have to take the stretch/veg time into consideration as well so some sort of training is recommended, especially if you have lumens-per-square-foot-plus. You could expect faster growth I would think so you'd have to be on point with plant count vs. size of those plants. Just meh 2-cents


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> So 2x4 or 3x3 tent height should be min 6'?


Yeah I'd agree on 6ft. minimum, 7' if you can get one. They throw off a bit more heat so the higher the tent, the better you can dissipate heat. Plus some allowance for overhead as already mentioned would allow larger plants.


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2016)

Some LED budz at day 30. Both starting to frost up a bit. Small buds and large node spacing on that Fireballs pheno but looking like it may throw some heavy frost.

Blue Ripper is stacking up well:




Fireballs:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2016)

2x 3gal Blue Ripper's finally going outdoor this weekend. Too busy last weekend and this week to do anything with them and they've overstayed their welcome in that 2x2 tent. The top canopy was touching the lights and the undergrowth is spindly since no light was getting down there. Will take a week or two to get them back in shape now but a good head start going into the 15gal fabrics.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2016)

Next flowering (Breeders's Boutique) round looking like 5 fems! 2x Fireballs left and 3x DOG right. Comfortable enough that they're fems to up-pot to 3gal's now and give them a little training. They'll flower out in ~3 weeks. A couple of very smelly phenos in there so looking forward to this round 

SIP far-right seems to be keeping that DOG going alright, looks like I may get a week out of those 3.5gal bucket SIPs. It's sitting on top of the rock-wool and sucking up what it needs which is all I want out of these SIPs. Next will have to figure out a way to test the 5gal's in flower to see how long they can last. Biggest challenge without running all SIP's will be trying to keep a somewhat even canopy. They take so much overhead in height I can't see running them full time. But if they keep the plants going for a week I'd just have a bunch sitting around and bring them out if I'm going to be away for a few days.



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I'd agree on 6ft. minimum, 7' if you can get one. They throw off a bit more heat so the higher the tent, the better you can dissipate heat. Plus some allowance for overhead as already mentioned would allow larger plants.


Well the 2x4 gorilla extends to 5.5'. Think that would work. I want a good tent, with quality equipment in it. Less noise smell the better.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

The gorilla is a lot of money.....

Try this I'm running their 2x4 and setting up the 3x3 today as we speak..........

http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-2x4-grow-tent


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well the 2x4 gorilla extends to 5.5'. Think that would work. I want a good tent, with quality equipment in it. Less noise smell the better.


You're on the right track, quality equipment is good all around, less hassles to focus on the grow. You should be Ok but you'll need to keep the light as high as possible and even then you'll be limited to 2ft plants or so. That's the other catch with height, you can't really take full advantage of the lights (yield) if the plants are less than 3ft. from the soil. If you're not concerned about maximum yield 2ft. plants are fine and can yield a decent amount of bud trained or scrogged. If you already have it give it a go and you can always go bigger later.

Edit: I'll be trying to fit my spare LEC into my 2x4x5' tent. For veg only so height shouldn't be a problem, just not sure how the heat will be.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The gorilla is a lot of money.....
> 
> Try this I'm running their 2x4 and setting up the 3x3 today as we speak..........
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-2x4-grow-tent


Thanks evil-


Evil-Mobo said:


> The gorilla is a lot of money.....
> 
> Try this I'm running their 2x4 and setting up the 3x3 today as we speak..........
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-2x4-grow-tent


thanks mobo how's noise and odor control


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You're on the right track, quality equipment is good all around, less hassles to focus on the grow. You should be Ok but you'll need to keep the light as high as possible and even then you'll be limited to 2ft plants or so. That's the other catch with height, you can't really take full advantage of the lights (yield) if the plants are less than 3ft. from the soil. If you're not concerned about maximum yield 2ft. plants are fine and can yield a decent amount of bud trained or scrogged. If you already have it give it a go and you can always go bigger later.
> 
> Edit: I'll be trying to fit my spare LEC into my 2x4x5' tent. For veg only so height shouldn't be a problem, just not sure how the heat will be.


Well would like 10 to 12 zips on grow. I think if condition are good this light will produce with good strains


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

Perfectly fine brother. That's why I ordered a second tent from them. It was a step up from my smaller apollo tent but not as expensive as the gorilla. It has the height too. Just about done setting up my 3x3 and I will be putting one of my girls under the 315 LEC.......


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well would like 10 to 12 zips on grow. I think if condition are good this light will produce with good strains


10-12 zips is not difficult, I average 9-10 with a mix of strains including some like Harlequin or Blue Pyramid which are low end producers. You have to fill a good 3x3'+ and 36"-42" in height to do 12+ zips in soil.


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2016)

Got the Blue Dream (F) x Blue Ripper (M) (Dream Reaper?) F1's de-seeded. 47 nice fat one's to hunt through off a little side branch. That Blue Ripper stud is slut but he's making some nice babies 




Cheers


----------



## Boomy (May 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Got the Blue Dream (F) x Blue Ripper (M) (Dream Reaper?) F1's de-seeded. 47 nice fat one's to hunt through off a little side branch. That Blue Ripper stud is slut but he's making some nice babies
> 
> View attachment 3693969
> View attachment 3693970
> ...


I want one. Are you in Canada lol


----------



## Boomy (May 28, 2016)

I have some blue lights (blueberryxnorthern lights) from jordan of the islands I'm going to start soon, just waiting on the space lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Got the Blue Dream (F) x Blue Ripper (M) (Dream Reaper?) F1's de-seeded. 47 nice fat one's to hunt through off a little side branch. That Blue Ripper stud is slut but he's making some nice babies
> 
> View attachment 3693969
> View attachment 3693970
> ...


Dam those seeds look good share the love


----------



## Mineralz (May 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Got the Blue Dream (F) x Blue Ripper (M) (Dream Reaper?) F1's de-seeded. 47 nice fat one's to hunt through off a little side branch. That Blue Ripper stud is slut but he's making some nice babies
> 
> View attachment 3693969
> View attachment 3693970
> ...


Gratz on the beans GE =) Very pretty red. Dream Ripper or Ripped Dreams?


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I want one. Are you in Canada lol


Lol, I happen to be in Canada  These one's are a little early to release, may be enough in there to find develop and share down the road though 



Evil-Mobo said:


> Dam those seeds look good share the love


I have when I run a larger batch like some Blue Ripper F2's that were pulled about 8 weeks ago, you could see some pop up here & there. Of course I wouldn't post anything about it on a _public forum_ as that would be against site rules


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I have some blue lights (blueberryxnorthern lights) from jordan of the islands I'm going to start soon, just waiting on the space lol


That could be a tasty and productive combination. I picked up some NL seeds during the 420 promos to see if I can find a worthy pheno to cross with that Blue Ripper stud when I get some space. Have to get some of the recent crosses going but it's in the line up. Have never grown NL, have smoked a decent pheno of it locally but he won't share a cut so I'll have to see if I can find one.


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

Been in the 90's so took a cool down break and de-seeded the Blue Ripper BX1 seeds. I had hit the original JTR that started the cross with the Blue Ripper F1 male. Working this cross in multiple paths to see if I can eventually get it stable and consistent. This pheno hunt will probably wait until end of summer when I'm around and can run them all in one shot.

So far all crosses with this male have produced dark brown/redish and larger than normal seeds. Just cloned him again for the 3rd time and won't cull the 1gal male until the clones have rooted. He's a week out of a party cup, already a foot tall with plenty of side branches for cloning, and smelling up the veg cabinet like I had something flowering in there. GF's calling him John (Holmes) 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

IR shot of the flower room highlighting the buds at Day 36 under the COBs and Day 8 under the CMH. You can see some of the 3gal CMH plants near the door starting to stretch up and out. The bud development under the COBs has caught up a bit to where I'd expect them to be under CMH. Still slightly behind but not as noticeable as it was a week ago. The Blue Ripper colas are developing nicely. Tall/lanky Fireballs pheno behind the two Blue Ripper's has much smaller buds and much larger node spacing but looking good and smelling awesome. Both are starting to build frost, shots of the buds below are at Day 35.



Blue Ripper Day 35 under COBs:



Fireballs Day 35 under COBs:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Gratz on the beans GE =) Very pretty red. Dream Ripper or Ripped Dreams?


Hey thanks missed this earlier, too baked  I like the Dream Ripper, keeps both names in there. Now the hard part of waiting 4 weeks before germinating them too early


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks missed this earlier, too baked  I like the Dream Ripper, keeps both names in there. Now the hard part of waiting 4 weeks before germinating them too early


Is that a standard for breeding? You have to wait a month before you crack newly bred beans then correct? Like a curing stage or something? I dig the Dream Ripper as well =)


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Is that a standard for breeding? You have to wait a month before you crack newly bred beans then correct? Like a curing stage or something? I dig the Dream Ripper as well =)


Yeah they need to dry a bit or the germination rates suffer. 4-5 weeks seems to be when they hit good germ rates in my experience.


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah they need to dry a bit or the germination rates suffer. 4-5 weeks seems to be when they hit good germ rates in my experience.


Awesome. Thanks for the info. Didnt know that  Thats y I <3 RIU....hope they bring good things your way man


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2016)

Flower room after lights on. Day 36 and Day 8. Footprint under the COBs is about 2.5x4.5' and will end up ~3x4' under the CMH. Room is maxed out end-to-end once those 3gal plants finish stretching 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2016)

In the flower room last night and just sharing some observations and opinions on what I've seen so far using COBs in one half and CMH on the other.

First I took a step back and thought wholly crap that's a lot of footprint for 615w. 300w of COBs and 315w of CMH covering 3x8.5'. Try that with a 600w hps bulb 

The other thing that stood out while I was watering the plants under the COBs was the smell coming off the Blue Ripper 2 pheno. I know smell is subjective but I've noticed this before under COBs in my 2x2 tent and I've run this BR pheno enough times to know how it smells. Normally at this point I'd be sticking my nose into the flowers to catch a good whiff of the terps. But last night I was just bending down to stick the watering can nozzle into the pot and it was like a wave of that blueberry perfume smell hit me in the face. Not sure why it is but COBs enhance/bring out the terps which was one of the big reasons I wanted to run some COBs in this room.

I'd previously mentioned to consider the environmental effects associated with running COBs. Particularly an all-COB room when switching from hps or CMH. I quantified my thoughts on this which is the heat/RH factor and how it can affect RH in particular. Temps haven't changed much, overall temp in the room is ~1.5 to 2F lower but RH had been averaging 5% higher before adjustments and I had to tweak my inbound and exhaust to lower it. Then I threw in the new batch of 5x 3gal + 3x 5gal that were in there, totalling 30gal of medium in the room and more in line with the capacity/coverage I can run in there with this combination of lighting. I had to make further adjustments which I didn't have to do the odd time I had run the same amount of medium under 2x LEC's, RH jumped another 5% when I threw the new batch in.

Last thing I'll mention is the difference in maturity compared to CMH. No complaints or much difference in overall growth after about week 3 (CMH seems to have a greater effect on them through stretch, likely due to the colour temp differences of my veg lights). Overall growth now heading towards week 6 is closer. But maturity is definitely behind still and I'd expect to see them go 4-6 days longer. Buds are building/fattening well, just not maturing as fast, hairs are primarily still white whereas under CMH at this point I'd be seeing more mature hairs.

Enough chat, some pics of the Blue Ripper 2 pheno at Day 38 under the COBs:





Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Is the blue ripper your geno? Or you purchase seeds/clones?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Is the blue ripper your geno? Or you purchase seeds/clones?


Yeah that's a second pheno from an F1 cross I started about 1 1/2 years ago. Found it about 9 months ago in a pheno hunt through the F1's. It's my JTR female crossed with a Blueberry male. I have another that produces better but this pheno has more taste and smell, plus a great instant body stone. Also have an F2 pheno I just found that's fire, blueberry and strong hash smell and taste, heavy head stone. It's the first one on the left in the new 3gal batch I threw into the flower room. I'll continue crossing it until I can produce a consistent/stable fire pheno.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2016)

@GroErr

Do you have any feedback at all yet on your SIP?

I might be making a few more here soon and wanted to know how your setup was working out with a bigger res......?

With the standard 5 gallon buckets you only get like 2.5-3 gals for the res.

Thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Please tell me this is a typo.


Yes it was most definitely and I changed it. My apologies.

The N & B are next to each other the error that was made is easy to see.......


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes it was most definitely and I changed it. My apologies.
> 
> The N & B are next to each other the error that was made is easy to see.......


No worries, not here to bust on honest mistakes. 

God knows I make enough of them.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2016)

I need to start proof reading when typing while medicated .......


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I need to start proof reading when typing while medicated .......


Lol Swype is the bane of my written existence!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2016)

<Can't do swipe lol.......still typing it.......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @GroErr
> 
> Do you have any feedback at all yet on your SIP?
> 
> ...


Good timing, it did what it was supposed to do for me. Just pulled out the SIP and it was an inch from the bottom, but the wick (rock wool) was still soaked so it may have gone another day or two. Put it in 5/22 so 12 days+. Now that's in veg in a 1gal pot, fairly large plant for 1gal. Definitely needed a boost of nutes but it survived which is what I'm looking for, might make a few to have available if needed for vegging.. Have to try out a 5gal bucket in flowering. Don't think it would last 7 days though, in flowering I may just stick to a drip system, it's worked in the past.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi all, Day 42 (COBs) and Day 14 (CMH) in the flower room and all are doing great. No issues, everything's dialed in and rocking. The 3x 5gal are going into the fattening up stage and continue to stack those colas, going to have some leaners before they finish. The 5x 3gal have stretched out to a good 3x4' footprint under the CMH, moved the light up to 22-24" now to cover it, nice even canopy considering there are 4 different phenos of Blue Ripper and 1x Harlequin under there. Looking like the COBs will extend the flowering time right now, the Blue Ripper 2 pheno normally finish in 56-60 days under CMH but I'm thinking 60 minimum, likely a full 9 weeks. Not necessarily a bad thing if they continue to stack buds like they have been. No idea on that Fireballs pheno in the center since it's a first run from seed but it seems to be maturing at about the same rate as the Blue Ripper's.

Group shots:




Blue Ripper Day 42:



Fireballs Day 42:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2016)

So I've been looking around and thinking of picking up one of these dry sift tumblers for a while. I'm having a bit of a time keeping up with running sift, making caps etc. so thought I'd try one. This one below is on it's way, should arrive sometime next week. Almost pulled the trigger on a different one called the PollenMaster 150 but looking at the builds and specs went with the Pollen Extractor model, it looks like much the same design and capacity but costs 1/3rd of the price of the PollenMaster 150. Would be nice to push a button and walk away, will save me some back pain bending over a sift screen.

https://www.pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/pollen-extractor-usa.html

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2016)

Mix of seeds and clones in the 2x2 tent, transplanted out of cups into 1gal's yesterday. Using that space for a couple of weeks until the veg tent becomes available. Have a couple of Plemon and another Blue Ripper in the veg cabinet plus a bunch of clones including males.

There's 1x Blue Ripper 1 and 2x Blue Ripper 2 clones. Then a Blue Pyramid fem from seed and 2x Harlequin x Blue Ripper tester seedlings. The Harlequin x Blue Ripper bottom-right is the tri-leaf pheno. That one's looking and smelling good already so popped some more into water cups tonight to have a better look through those F1's 



Cheers


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Looking like the COBs will extend the flowering time right now...


Are you finding that in general plants take longer to finish under COBs than other lights?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Are you finding that in general plants take longer to finish under COBs than other lights?


I personally haven't found this to be the case, even with lower temperatures. YMMV with conditions, spectrum, intensity, and of course strain.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Are you finding that in general plants take longer to finish under COBs than other lights?


They haven't finished so won't know for sure until they do but they're not as far along as they normally would be under CMH. When I switched from blurples to CMH it knocked close to a week off. When I've flowered the same strains (clones) under COBs in the small tent they typically take 4-5 days longer to reach the same maturity. That's a different environment so will be able to tell more when these finish.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> They haven't finished so won't know for sure until they do but they're not as far along as they normally would be under CMH. When I switched from blurples to CMH it knocked close to a week off. When I've flowered the same strains (clones) under COBs in the small tent they typically take 4-5 days longer to reach the same maturity. That's a different environment so will be able to tell more when these finish.


I find the different effects that lights have on plants to be really fascinating. Time is interesting, but more of a curiosity. My patient likes/needs very high THC meds, but I haven't seen a lot of test comparisons between different lights that goes as far as THC testing the final product. Another by-product of legalization, as the market becomes super competitive high THC content is becoming more of a selling point (and the labels are required to list THC on the product). Growers will probably at first gravitate towards known high THC producing strains, but eventually other factors like lights should become part of the equation in terms of striving for competitive advantages.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I find the different effects that lights have on plants to be really fascinating. Time is interesting, but more of a curiosity. My patient likes/needs very high THC meds, but I haven't seen a lot of test comparisons between different lights that goes as far as THC testing the final product. Another by-product of legalization, as the market becomes super competitive high THC content is becoming more of a selling point (and the labels are required to list THC on the product). Growers will probably at first gravitate towards known high THC producing strains, but eventually other factors like lights should become part of the equation in terms of striving for competitive advantages.


Yeah, lights and environment can certainly vary end results. I've seen others post about this reduce time to finish with CMH. If that's the only variable and you grow out clones in the same room with reduced time, I have to attribute it to the lights. We don't have testing available here yet (that is available to the average grower) since it's still illegal to grow other than a small market of grandfathered medical grow licenses. It would be great to know THC/CBD levels, and any other significant cannabinoids in my strains, I'd spend the money for testing if it was available. It would be great for breeding projects in particular and help me confirm certain phenos before breeding them further. I have no interest in competitive advantages for the purpose of trade/business because I don't sell into the BM nor grow enough to bother. But I do have an interest in efficiency, quality and pushing the envelope for the same reason, no income from it other than the odd QP to cover costs. Even that odd QP is no big deal to me, it costs me less than $200/month all-in to operate what I'm running. Even if I could buy it for less than the $200/month (doubtful even if prices drop way down considering the amount of edibles/caps, sift/hash, and flowers I use) I'd still grow it to know what I'm consuming. Shit cigarette smokers spend more than that a month. And it's a lot more fun


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, lights and environment can certainly vary end results. I've seen others post about this reduce time to finish with CMH. If that's the only variable and you grow out clones in the same room with reduced time, I have to attribute it to the lights. We don't have testing available here yet (that is available to the average grower) since it's still illegal to grow other than a small market of grandfathered medical grow licenses. It would be great to know THC/CBD levels, and any other significant cannabinoids in my strains, I'd spend the money for testing if it was available. It would be great for breeding projects in particular and help me confirm certain phenos before breeding them further. I have no interest in competitive advantages for the purpose of trade/business because I don't sell into the BM nor grow enough to bother. But I do have an interest in efficiency, quality and pushing the envelope for the same reason, no income from it other than the odd QP to cover costs. Even that odd QP is no big deal to me, it costs me less than $200/month all-in to operate what I'm running. Even if I could buy it for less than the $200/month (doubtful even if prices drop way down considering the amount of edibles/caps, sift/hash, and flowers I use) I'd still grow it to know what I'm consuming. Shit cigarette smokers spend more than that a month. And it's a lot more fun


I get that you're not growing to sell, me either. I'm just hoping some of the by-product of a market that (at least for now, and in legal states) seems to have a decent profit potential will drive those with a lot invested to test various platforms extensively. In the end, it may be an information trickle down, where the results of those deep pocket tests become common knowledge. If not from the producers side, then at least from the light manufacturers side. If I made COB lights and could do a replicable test that indicated that they produce even 5% more THC than (for example) HPS, I'd be pushing that information at commercial growers. 

It's a new type of market. The BM had word of mouth, the new market has labels with lab tested results. I think its going to change everything.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I get that you're not growing to sell, me either. I'm just hoping some of the by-product of a market that (at least for now, and in legal states) seems to have a decent profit potential will drive those with a lot invested to test various platforms extensively. In the end, it may be an information trickle down, where the results of those deep pocket tests become common knowledge. If not from the producers side, then at least from the light manufacturers side. If I made COB lights and could do a replicable test that indicated that they produce even 5% more THC than (for example) HPS, I'd be pushing that information at commercial growers.
> 
> It's a new type of market. The BM had word of mouth, the new market has labels with lab tested results. I think its going to change everything.


Yeah that's a tough call on where info comes from. Most individual growers don't track enough and have too many variables to depend on something like higher THC content. For instance (in my mind) I'm sure the terps are enhanced when running under COBs and recently mentioned it in a post. But that's very subjective and I can't back that up without testing. Only reference of testing I've seen was quite a while ago GreenGenes did a side-by-side with diode based A51 LED's vs. HPS and the terp profiles were better across the board for the LED grown bud.

I much prefer used-based results (if tracked well) as manufacturer sponsored studies or grow results will tend to lean towards whoever is paying the bill. Proper lab-based independent studies are hard to come by for some of the stuff we're looking for.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Any of you guys take the THC % reporting with a grain of salt? Sometimes it seems to be misleading and purely an advertisers claim to quality. I dont dispute the methodology of detecting the thc percentages. It seems though, that sometimes high THC strains lack the subtle factors that make a great smoke. Not exactly the same as everclear vs Buleit but along similar lines.

I'd almost always prefer a 12-14 week 15% strain than a 25% 8 weeker.

@GroErr, any thoughts on those purple petioles on your girls in post #1571?


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I much prefer used-based results (if tracked well) as manufacturer sponsored studies or grow results will tend to lean towards whoever is paying the bill. Proper lab-based independent studies are hard to come by for some of the stuff we're looking for.





Straw Man said:


> Any of you guys take the THC % reporting with a grain of salt? Sometimes it seems to be misleading and purely an advertisers claim to quality. I dont dispute the methodology of detecting the thc percentages. It seems though, that sometimes high THC strains lack the subtle factors that make a great smoke. Not exactly the same as everclear vs Buleit but along similar lines.
> 
> I'd almost always prefer a 12-14 week 15% strain than a 25% 8 weeker.


This is a huge grey area -- source of information, and subjective experience when smoking. At dispensaries more than once I've had the budtender tell me that people often most enjoy the entire experience of the high with some of the strains that have lower tested THC levels. Some people have gotten fixated on THC, my patient has been smoking for 30 years, so her tolerance is high and it matters to her.

I've also read that the THC level varies throughout the plant, and if they send in the tip of the top cola (for instance) and you later buy a bag of buds that were lower on the plant, what you are smoking might not test the same as the part that was sent to the lab.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Any of you guys take the THC % reporting with a grain of salt? Sometimes it seems to be misleading and purely an advertisers claim to quality. I dont dispute the methodology of detecting the thc percentages. It seems though, that sometimes high THC strains lack the subtle factors that make a great smoke. Not exactly the same as everclear vs Buleit but along similar lines.
> 
> I'd almost always prefer a 12-14 week 15% strain than a 25% 8 weeker.


I certainly do, it's a complex plant and THC alone doesn't necessarily give the best quality bud or stone, although not a bad place to start. I don't think we really understand yet what combination does, that's where I'd like to have testing to not only measure different levels but see if there are specific patterns that produce all-around quality smoke or edibles. With the huge variation in commercial strains, testing a single pheno with high THC means nothing if you can't reproduce/pull that pheno. Just like breeder times, it's just a guideline and can have huge swings between phenos.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

I cant leave any thanks yet. But thanks!

Ive been smoking since about 1973 so my tolerance is well tested. Still i feel that those knock you down THC levels are not what i enjoy most or provide the experience that is most therapeutic.

Ive got an 8ball kush, a higher cbd strain, going right now. It's just at week 2 12/12 but Im super curious about how it smokes up!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> @GroErr, any thoughts on those purple petioles on your girls in post #1571?


Sorry missed this question. Actually what you're seeing there is reflection from a blurple LED behind me - lol. Although the pheno bottom-middle comes, actually all my Blue Ripper phenos have purple stems and stalks, stalks are typically striped with purple lines. My take it's mainly genetics, I recently downloaded and read a bunch of articles pertaining to purple petioles and their causes and nothing came up with concrete reasons for them. I don't worry about it as many strains show that trait and if they're perfectly healthy otherwise I just attribute it to genetics. Most of my best phenos across different strains have them and I've noticed them on pretty well any strain with blueberry in the lineage.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Sorry missed this question. Actually what you're seeing there is reflection from a blurple LED behind me - lol. Although the pheno bottom-middle comes, actually all my Blue Ripper phenos have purple stems and stalks, stalks are typically striped with purple lines. My take it's mainly genetics, I recently downloaded and read a bunch of articles pertaining to purple petioles and their causes and nothing came up with concrete reasons for them. I don't worry about it as many strains show that trait and if they're perfectly healthy otherwise I just attribute it to genetics. Most of my best phenos across different strains have them and I've noticed them on pretty well any strain with blueberry in the lineage.


Purple petiole is a much debated topic. My plants under blurples seemed to aways have them. When i switched to cobs they persisted. On my last grow I switched up on balancing my soil and used a different fert. This grow exhibited bright green petioles but I haven't tested the smoke yet. This particular plant was robust as heck! Chopped today, day 62. Placed on a cd for scale.


Im leaning towards interpreting the purple petiole as a deficiency symptom but whether it has much impact on quality of outcomes, im not so sure. recently I observed purple creeping into a Kali Mist fem from bean that was vegging outdoors. I hit it with the same ferts and the purple receeded.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Straw Man said:


> Purple petiole is a much debated topic. My plants under blurples seemed to aways have them. When i switched to cobs they persisted. On my last grow I switched up on balancing my soil and used a different fert. This grow exhibited bright green petioles but I haven't tested the smoke yet. This particular plant was robust as heck! Chopped today, day 62. Placed on a cd for scale.View attachment 3701069


Now that looks like fire, some nice colours in there, should be interesting to see if there's any noticeable difference in this one vs. the purple petioles.


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Now that looks like fire, some nice colours in there, should be interesting to see if there's any noticeable difference in this one vs. the purple petioles.


Thanks!

Yes I'm very excited to test her out.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Every space running and filling in again. Perhaps I should have held off on popping more seeds 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking Good bro.........


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking Good bro.........


Cheers Evil, had a look at that LEC in the 2x4 tent top-right. It'll be tight height wise but going to try it. Need to grab or make some smaller/shorter S hooks to minimize the overhead from the LEC hood. Grabbed a spare 315w/4200k bulb from my son on the weekend to give it a go.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, had a look at that LEC in the 2x4 tent top-right. It'll be tight height wise but going to try it. Need to grab or make some smaller/shorter S hooks to minimize the overhead from the LEC hood. Grabbed a spare 315w/4200k bulb from my son on the weekend to give it a go.


Sweet I want to see how this works for you. I am loving the flower one in my 3x3 and so is my Northern Lights lady friend.....


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2016)

Busy week but the plants got through it well. Day 48 & Day 20 in the flower room. Room is dialed in and humming, lots of buds popping and fattening up. COB colas are getting thick and heavy but looking like they'll go 60 days easy, lots of time to put on more weight.

The newer batch of 5x 3gal under the CMH has stretched into a fairly even 42x42" and 32" from the soil. All of them are looking healthy. New bulb in the LEC. Should be a nice haul 

Group shots:




Blue Ripper 2 F1:



Fireballs Day 48:




Blue Ripper BR2-3 F2 keeper pheno Day 20:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Garden looks great and I love the COB smell observation


----------



## GroErr (Jun 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Garden looks great and I love the COB smell observation


Thanks Mo, nicely dialed in, just busy as shit at work and travelling but the girls are behaving  Smell is still so strong off those Blue Ripper's under the COBs. They're the loudest I have going, that F1 pheno was a lucky roll


----------



## GroErr (Jun 12, 2016)

Some Sunday night bud porn 

Blue Ripper 2 F1, Day 50



Fireballs, Day 50



Blue Ripper F2, Day 22




Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some Sunday night bud porn
> 
> Blue Ripper 2 F1, Day 50
> 
> ...


Let's see some spooge in a bowl! 

MONEY SHOT!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let's see some spooge in a bowl!
> 
> MONEY SHOT!


There's an thread for that 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-smoking-today.857578/page-19#post-12683451


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> There's an thread for that
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-smoking-today.857578/page-19#post-12683451


Wanker.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2016)

Heading out until Sunday, gave them all a good watering and grabbed some bud pics. Fireballs is pretty well done so will pull that one Sunday. Blue Ripper 2 can go a few more days to finish up, just tightening up now, colas are nice and heavy/fat, they seemed to have liked the first run under the Tasty LED's 

IR shot of the Blue Ripper colas:



Blue Ripper 2 Day 55:



Fireballs Day 55:



Blue Ripper BR2-3 pheno, Day 27 stacking up:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2016)

Very cool, popped 6x more of the Harlequin x Blue Ripper F1's and got another tri-leaf pheno. Could have an interesting cross here. Popped the first 2x testers and got a tri-leaf pheno, now this one. 2 of 8 so far. Would be nice to get one fem and one male of these 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2016)

Pulled the 5gal Fireballs last night. A lot more bud than I thought on it once I pulled it out. Small buds but tight so there'll be a couple of zips in there. Not a bad pheno but not a keeper, have another 2 coming up and 1 is smelling dank.

For perspective the door behind it is 36" wide and the door knob is 37" from the floor:


 
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2016)

Flower Room finishing up at Day 58 for the 2x 5gal Blue Ripper's and Day 30 for the 5x 3gal by the door. Some nice weight on those Blue Ripper cola's, fading but they can go a few more days. Impressed with the performance of those Tasty 3590's, they'll hang around for a while 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2016)

A look at next couple of rounds in veg.

2x2 tent has 6x 1gal, mix of clones and seeds, Blue Pyramid is a fem and 2x regs of Harlequin x Blue Ripper. One is the tri-leaf pheno, hasn't fully sexed but looking like a fem. Fems will go under CMH 2 rounds out.



2x4 veg tent has 6x 3gal. All Breeder's Boutique from seed except the Blue Ripper clone. Quite a range of phenos and heights, will have to prop up the shorter one's, will be interesting trying to keep an even canopy. These should go in by the weekend under the COBs. Waiting for 2x Blue Ripper's that should be done any day.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2016)

Flower room at Day 60 and Day 32. Looks like the Blue Ripper's will go 63-65 days, one more watering tonight should finish them off. As expected they're 4-5 days behind where they'd normally finish under the CMH. Don't know what does that under CMH but it seems pretty consistent for earlier finishes. Regardless of a couple of more days I'm liking the production and quality/terps coming off these Tasty 3590 lights 

Group shots:


 

Blue Ripper 2 F1 Day 60 COBs:

 

Blue Ripper BR2-3 F2 Day 32 CMH:

 

Blue Ripper BR2-5 F2 Day 32 CMH:

 

Harlequin Day 32 CMH (this one has finished as quick as 49 days under CMH):



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2016)

2x 15gal outdoor Blue Ripper's. This is the sativa leaning F1/pheno 1 and finished last week of September last year. I basically mainline them with the trellises and let them grow out to keep the height down. 6-7 more weeks to veg & train, targeting 12-14 zips each 



 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

2x 5gal Blue Ripper's pulled at Day 62. Little bit of trimming coming up...

 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

Everything is looking good bro!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Everything is looking good bro!


Thanks Evil, nice little stash of that Blue Ripper pheno for coconut oil caps. Not a bad virgin run with those COBs, but damn the CMH plants are blowing up well. Let them get a bit large for 3gal pots under the CMH and they're flopping already at 5 weeks, started staking some already to keep them from falling over


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks Evil, nice little stash of that Blue Ripper pheno for coconut oil caps. Not a bad virgin run with those COBs, but damn the CMH plants are blowing up well. Let them get a bit large for 3gal pots under the CMH and they're flopping already at 5 weeks, started staking some already to keep them from falling over


Yeah I'm very curious to see how my second flower run does as it will be the first one fully under the CMH. Although my NL has not been under the CMH for most of flower it's just flowering out so nicely with a lot of frost building. But my tiny grow is nothing in comparison to yours. Those 15gal pot girsl look great and the side trellis is a wonderful idea lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I'm very curious to see how my second flower run does as it will be the first one fully under the CMH. Although my NL has not been under the CMH for most of flower it's just flowering out so nicely with a lot of frost building. But my tiny grow is nothing in comparison to yours. Those 15gal pot girsl look great and the side trellis is a wonderful idea lol.


That NL is looking mighty fine, looks like a decent producer too hope you got a clone. Those trellises are great for training and keeping an even/low canopy with large plants. Those 2x Blue Ripper's indoor had them in, usually only put them in 5gal or larger and stake the smaller pots if needed. But new round I found some smaller trellises at the dollar store and a couple of the new 3gal have one each, only way I could keep the main cola down with a couple of those Breeder's Boutique phenos. The Harlequin in 3gal has one bamboo stake as I went in Wednesday to water and it was bent over on the floor. One of the Blue Ripper phenos is doing the same thing so it'll get staked tonight.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That NL is looking mighty fine, looks like a decent producer too hope you got a clone. Those trellises are great for training and keeping an even/low canopy with large plants. Those 2x Blue Ripper's indoor had them in, usually only put them in 5gal or larger and stake the smaller pots if needed. But new round I found some smaller trellises at the dollar store and a couple of the new 3gal have one each, only way I could keep the main cola down with a couple of those Breeder's Boutique phenos. The Harlequin in 3gal has one bamboo stake as I went in Wednesday to water and it was bent over on the floor. One of the Blue Ripper phenos is doing the same thing so it'll get staked tonight.


Unfortunately I did not get a cut on the NL it's my first plant to flower so I did not want to mess with it anymore. I might have to re-veg it if the flowers are fire as it looks lol. Lesson learned though.

I did get cuts off my blue cheese that is getting ridiculously large in it's sip in flower was not expecting this much growth in flower lol.......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Unfortunately I did not get a cut on the NL it's my first plant to flower so I did not want to mess with it anymore. I might have to re-veg it if the flowers are fire as it looks lol. Lesson learned though.
> 
> I did get cuts off my blue cheese that is getting ridiculously large in it's sip in flower was not expecting this much growth in flower lol.......


Yeah, I learned that lesson a couple of times, now every plant gets cloned until I test the flowers. Glad the SIPs are working out for you, a little less work watering with those. I do like the hands on, it's just a pain when travelling for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, I learned that lesson a couple of times, now every plant gets cloned until I test the flowers. Glad the SIPs are working out for you, a little less work watering with those. I do like the hands on, it's just a pain when travelling for more than a couple of days.


The res are too small I am watering everyday lol......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The res are too small I am watering everyday lol......


Oops, sounds like some more work coming up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Oops, sounds like some more work coming up


Sorry to burst your bubble bro but didn't want you daydreaming of vacations lol. I'm sure the different strains will drink diff but you run a CMH too so.......

The NL and the Blue Cheese both are drinking heavy under the CMH but looking great. That's why the switch to coco has not been a pain. I am watering my 3 gal coco/perlite pots every 3 days or so in veg right now it's wonderful, the SIP's are what's getting watered the most frequently at the moment, aside from one auto I have in soil that is starting to chunk up and she's drinking and feeding a lot but this is a strain thing.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Rough trim and chop for the 2x 5gal Blue Rippers and 5gal Fireballs hanging behind them. 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble bro but didn't want you daydreaming of vacations lol. I'm sure the different strains will drink diff but you run a CMH too so.......
> 
> The NL and the Blue Cheese both are drinking heavy under the CMH but looking great. That's why the switch to coco has not been a pain. I am watering my 3 gal coco/perlite pots every 3 days or so in veg right now it's wonderful, the SIP's are what's getting watered the most frequently at the moment, aside from one auto I have in soil that is starting to chunk up and she's drinking and feeding a lot but this is a strain thing.


The one 3gal I tried lasted a week but that's in veg so not counting on them, going to setup a drip system for that. Sounds like big res's needed for flowering. Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in the midst of a switch from RDWC to Tupur, a mix of coco, perlite and compost. I'm plunking my 5 gallon buckets right back into the 27 gallon tubs I ran as RDWC and I plan to run water in them very similarly, only not as deep. It's like a SIPS but the proportions are different. 

Is there a way to encourage the roots to grow out of the 5 gallon buckets and into the water, thus making a hybrid SIPS /RDWC? I'm just going for it at the moment, so far so good while things are in veg. Would folks recommend continuing to topfeed or just doing it once and then forcing the plant to grow roots down?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in the midst of a switch from RDWC to Tupur, a mix of coco, perlite and compost. I'm plunking my 5 gallon buckets right back into the 27 gallon tubs I ran as RDWC and I plan to run water in them very similarly, only not as deep. It's like a SIPS but the proportions are different.
> 
> Is there a way to encourage the roots to grow out of the 5 gallon buckets and into the water, thus making a hybrid SIPS /RDWC? I'm just going for it at the moment, so far so good while things are in veg. Would folks recommend continuing to topfeed or just doing it once and then forcing the plant to grow roots down?


I recently tried going from solo straight to the SIP nothing smaller in between. I only top watered a couple of times and then she began sipping within two days. Watch out, when they start to drink the explosions in growth are hydro like. But yes make the plant grow roots she will figure it out


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Is there a way to encourage the roots to grow out of the 5 gallon buckets and into the water, thus making a hybrid SIPS /RDWC? I'm just going for it at the moment, so far so good while things are in veg. Would folks recommend continuing to topfeed or just doing it once and then forcing the plant to grow roots down?


Airstones...oh and eliminate the whole wick aspect of sips...its just wannabe hydro...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

For the 5 gals I have found the stones un necessary..............


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Airstones...oh and eliminate the whole wick aspect of sips...its just wannabe hydro...


The wick in my case is a 5 gallon bucket of coco perlite mix. The bottom will sit a few inches deep in aerated nutrient water.

The reason for the change from bare root RDWC has everything to do with the substrate's ability to buffer against nutes and pH swings. 

It's a blatant attempt to gain the best of both soil and hydro worlds without suffering a penalty, lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The wick in my case is a 5 gallon bucket of coco perlite mix. The bottom will sit a few inches deep in aerated nutrient water.
> 
> The reason for the change from bare root RDWC has everything to do with the substrate's ability to buffer against nutes and pH swings.
> 
> It's a blatant attempt to gain the best of both soil and hydro worlds without suffering a penalty, lol


Well you beat me to it my next SIP test was going to be to try and run an auto beginning to end in the same SIP I am using but with the coco/perlite mix and bottom feed the Nova nutrients to see what would happen.............

Guess I will wait a bit


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well you beat me to it my next SIP test was going to be to try and run an auto beginning to end in the same SIP I am using but with the coco/perlite mix and bottom feed the Nova nutrients to see what would happen.............
> 
> Guess I will wait a bit


By straight in the 5 gallon bucket, I meant without any structure inside to create a wick; the entire bucket IS the wick. The buckets are drilled all around the sides near the bottom. 

I do veg the babies in smaller containers and pot up.


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The wick in my case is a 5 gallon bucket of coco perlite mix. The bottom will sit a few inches deep in aerated nutrient water.
> 
> The reason for the change from bare root RDWC has everything to do with the substrate's ability to buffer against nutes and pH swings.
> 
> It's a blatant attempt to gain the best of both soil and hydro worlds without suffering a penalty, lol


I was just messin with ya..but once the roots make there way out of the coco and into the water..your back to DWC. So why bother in the first place?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> I was just messin with ya..but once the roots make there way out of the coco and into the water..your back to DWC. So why bother in the first place?


Buffering!


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Buffering!


Maybe...honestly I think your going backwards.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Maybe...honestly I think your going backwards.


The problem with RDWC is consistency. Sure they get fabulous results sometimes, but not every time.

The coco approach happens to mirror the way most facilities here in Colorado already operate, which is a big plus when trying to work with them.

It remains to be seen if this is a step forward or not. I haven't done anything irreversible, so I could crank the RDWC back up anytime. The plants, as always, get the last word.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 27, 2016)

Back to some old school soil, Day 37 and Day 3. New batch has 2x DOG, 2x Fireballs, 1x Plemon, and 1x Blue Ripper. Only one pheno has my eye from the BB plants. The Plemon pheno is looking and smelling nice. The one DOG smells nice but both the DOGs and the Fireballs got some PM and had to be sprayed so won't be staying around.




Cheers


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> 2x 15gal outdoor Blue Ripper's. This is the sativa leaning F1/pheno 1 and finished last week of September last year. I basically mainline them with the trellises and let them grow out to keep the height down. 6-7 more weeks to veg & train, targeting 12-14 zips each
> 
> View attachment 3717330
> 
> ...


I really like the way you trained those outdoor girls. I've thought a bunch about keeping mine low and wide... but haven't done much. Next year I want to try that method, looks great!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 28, 2016)

That's a bummer I've heard DOG is a fire strain.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I really like the way you trained those outdoor girls. I've thought a bunch about keeping mine low and wide... but haven't done much. Next year I want to try that method, looks great!


Cheers Rob, those trellises are great for getting the main colas growing sideways, these would have been 6ft.+ after stretch but I should be able to keep them 4-4.5' in there. They'll just be 4-5 feet wide  Here's what they should look like in a few weeks, just bigger, they were bigger coming outdoor and 15gal vs. 10gal last year


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> That's a bummer I've heard DOG is a fire strain.


Yeah sucks, I have PM all over outside so can't afford any phenos that get PM. Have more seeds to try down the road, resistance to PM can be pheno specific.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2016)

Couple of crappy phone pics, my Canon T2i dSLR finally crapped out. Opportunity to upgrade though so not really bummed about it 

Flash shot of the 3.5'x3.5' LEC girls at day 41 so 6 weeks. Couple of those Blue Ripper F2 phenos will finish in 8 weeks, couple will go 9 weeks. The Harlequin is looking ripe, it typically goes 49-51 days under the LEC's so should be good to go by end of next weekend.



Shot of one of the colas coming up on the BR2-3 Blue Ripper F2 keeper, finished in 8 weeks from seed.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2016)

Lights on, slightly better pics. 1 of each DOG and Fireballs ended up being males, was keeping an eye on them as they hadn't fully sexed and they started growing balls. No biggie, the best phenos of DOG, Fireballs, and Plemon ended up being the fems and the healthiest.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 2, 2016)

Veg update, most of these won't flower out but some potential breeding coming up. Have a potential tri-leaf male with that Harlequin x Blue Ripper cross, will be very happy if it turns out male. If the second tri-leaf seedling that just popped turns out female, it'll be a good opportunity to cross those 2 and see if I can keep the trait. Apparently it's difficult to pass on but chances with 2 of them would be better  Will confirm that male 100% and flower it out. Clones are in the cloner for all of them as I may cull these other than the male and skip a flowering round. It'll be easier to manage through the summer, have pretty well every weekend booked already.



Harlequin x Blue Ripper Tri-leaf pheno looking like a stud to me 




Cheers


----------



## green217 (Jul 2, 2016)

Which ones are the Plemons? how far along are they in flower? I ask cause I have a few going now.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 2, 2016)

green217 said:


> Which ones are the Plemons? how far along are they in flower? I ask cause I have a few going now.


It's the short one middle-left in the second pic from the flower room. Just went in 7 days ago. It and he Blue Ripper were smaller than the DOG and Fireballs but decide to flower them out. Put them on stools to even out the canopy tonight. That's a first one, smelling good and stretching quite a bit.


----------



## Growdict (Jul 5, 2016)

Blue ripper pheno 1 is developing tri leaves. Very cool.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Blue ripper pheno 1 is developing tri leaves. Very cool.


Hey very cool, I thought this (tri-leaf) trait was introduced in the cross between Harlequin & Blue Ripper but you're running Blue Ripper F2's so the mutation was already there. I'd run quite a few but didn't see any of these until I started popping the Harlequin cross. Got a tri-leaf male, now hoping the second one is a female to see if I can lock that trait down. I'm thinking the mutated version could be called Tripper


----------



## Growdict (Jul 5, 2016)

ya, thats why i posted it. so you would know where the mutation came from. I also noticed i topped it at the fourth node and only one side is doing it for now. i am hoping it is a male, as i dont have any pollen yet. however if female, i may keep it as a mom and grow out some of the clones to see how they turn out.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2016)

Growdict said:


> ya, thats why i posted it. so you would know where the mutation came from. I also noticed i topped it at the fourth node and only one side is doing it for now. i am hoping it is a male, as i dont have any pollen yet. however if female, i may keep it as a mom and grow out some of the clones to see how they turn out.


yeah thanks, that's cool, I have to pop some more and if it was already there, looks like it will transfer in further crosses 

Hard to tell from the pic, looks nice and healthy whatever sex it turns out to be. Any skunky smell when you rub the main stem? I found the best phenos were the smelliest in veg and had a skunk/roadkill type smell on a stem rub. The two keeper females I ran a while back I had them tagged from clones as skunky and skunkiest, both turned out fire


----------



## Growdict (Jul 5, 2016)

yes, i popped 3 in total, 2 are looking really nice and have a strong skunky smell and 1 is looking pretty rough and doesnt smell hardly at all. I transplanted that one yesterday from 1/2g to 2gallon and if it doesnt turn around next week, i will cull it. i am just vegging under 64w of t8s because i have at least 3 weeks until my flower room is available.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2016)

Growdict said:


> yes, i popped 3 in total, 2 are looking really nice and have a strong skunky smell and 1 is looking pretty rough and doesnt smell hardly at all. I transplanted that one yesterday from 1/2g to 2gallon and if it doesnt turn around next week, i will cull it. i am just vegging under 64w of t8s because i have at least 3 weeks until my flower room is available.


Sounds good, hoping at least one of those turns out female. I had 2 of 9 in the pheno hunt that showed sex late but most were confirmed when they were still in 1gal's. Good luck!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2016)

Day 45/Day 11 in the flower room. Noticing the earlier phenos that went ~8 weeks from seed are getting ripe quick under the CMH, pretty sure it has to do with the new bulb I threw in at the beginning of this round. Harlequin is pretty well done, it'll definitely be pulled by the weekend around the 7 week mark. I sometimes forget why it was a keeper until I grow it out, incredible terps off that pheno, a tropical fruit smoothie thing going on. The Blue Ripper BR2-3 F2 keeper pheno is also very mature, it won't make 8 weeks, maybe 50-52 days or so. Looking like a staggered harvest starting this weekend...

The newer batch at the back is into full stretch mode at Day 11. Really liking the look of that Plemon pheno (first on right), hope it turns out fire. beautiful structure will try and get a pic of the plant on it's own later. Huge palm-like leaves on it and a nice smell coming off it. The Fireballs pheno is nice too (first on left), biggest stretcher and largest overall plant in the new batch, it's on the floor, the Plemon is on a 10" stool and still slightly shorter. Can't really see the DOG pheno, nice but viney with very thin stalks, it'll need some stakes once it starts to flower.



Blue Ripper BR2-3 pheno @day 45


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2016)

Keeping some clones going in party cups, didn't want to veg these clones or up-pot to skip a round of flowering. Super-cropped them in the party cups and will have enough shoots in a couple of days to clone them. They can sit in the cloner for a couple of weeks with no maintenance/watering. Saves some time and an up-pot. Harlequin, JTR, Blue Ripper 1 & 2 clones.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's the new 3x3 at Day 12 under the COBs. A close up of the 3gal Plemon pheno, huge fans, there's one in the center that can cover my hand and half my forearm. Nice structure and buds are starting to build on it 




And a nice ripe Harlequin bud at Day 46:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2016)

Day 49 under CMH and Day 15 under COBs in the flower room. Out of the day 49 batch, BR2-3, BR2-5, and the Harlequin are just about there, 3 fire phenos that will finish in the 50-54 day range, sweet. One more watering should do it for those. Other 2 will go another week or more for the BR2-4 Blue Ripper pheno (back-right first pic, tall thinner colas).

Tagged the strain names on the new batch, 4 strains, canopy's all over the place but they look happy enough 


 

Blue Ripper F2 BR2-3 pheno at day 49:

 

Blue Ripper F2 BR2-5 pheno at day 49:

 

Harlequin Day 49:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks Tasty


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks Tasty


Cheers Evil, noticed you pulled the NL, nice haul, any buds "fall off" for a taste tester?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2016)

Outdoor Blue Ripper's week 6 in the 15gal pots. Just finished FIM's on all tops so drooping a bit but they are happy gals so far and will bounce back later. About 2 more weeks before they start pre-flowering and stretching. Taking an area ~2.5'x9' so far side by side. They're getting hungry, noticed a slight N def towards the center/bottom which was taken care of quickly by increasing the feed to ~1/3 tspn. per gallon. Trying the Jack's Citrus start to finish if they behave Ok and they seem to be responding well so far.



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, noticed you pulled the NL, nice haul, any buds "fall off" for a taste tester?



Yes and it's fantastic shit this larf that fell off my plant lol. If the "good stuff" is better then man am I in for a treat. First two bong hits on the larf and my nerve pain was better than it's been so far. And In have two autos to take down still that are not ready yet, then I will have a nice mix of medicine for day and night and don't need to rush anything else. The NL could have gone another three days or so but the Blue Cheese said it was time to go so she could have the tent to herself for a bit with the 315 before the lighting/setup change for the 3x3 that's coming......

Your grow as usual is looking great. 

Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes and it's fantastic shit this larf that fell off my plant lol. If the "good stuff" is better then man am I in for a treat. First two bong hits on the larf and my nerve pain was better than it's been so far. And In have two autos to take down still that are not ready yet, then I will have a nice mix of medicine for day and night and don't need to rush anything else. The NL could have gone another three days or so but the Blue Cheese said it was time to go so she could have the tent to herself for a bit with the 315 before the lighting/setup change for the 3x3 that's coming......
> 
> Your grow as usual is looking great.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice, with what you're pulling now and what you have on the go, doesn't look like you'll be short on meds anytime soon, looking good  The Harlequin is my personal stash, every time I run one it reminds me why it's still in the line up. It has everything (taste, smell, frost, potency) except yield is low to mid, but nice tight/dense buds so it's deceiving for weight. Cheers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nice, with what you're pulling now and what you have on the go, doesn't look like you'll be short on meds anytime soon, looking good  The Harlequin is my personal stash, every time I run one it reminds me why it's still in the line up. It has everything (taste, smell, frost, potency) except yield is low to mid, but nice tight/dense buds so it's deceiving for weight. Cheers.


It looks great but you have a bunch of nice cuts anyways so no shortage of anything for you either lol.......

Is it ok if I pm you about the capsules you do?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Outdoor! When will they finish?

RD GTH#1:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It looks great but you have a bunch of nice cuts anyways so no shortage of anything for you either lol.......
> 
> Is it ok if I pm you about the capsules you do?


Lol, yeah no shortage, even skipping a round coming up, nice little stash going  No problem, PM me if you have any questions, attaching the recipe I use, have posted it a few times but it gets buried in the thread. I use dry sift, I find it easier to get consistent dosages that way. Doesn't use much, 1.3g of sift will make 20-22 pills at about 60mg. 2x of those and your flying pretty high. One for just some muscle/joint relief and a good sleep every night. I keep the sift separated by strain but I've been mixing 2 or 3 strains for the pills and those are great meds, more cannabinoids and a wider range when combined. Cheers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah no shortage, even skipping a round coming up, nice little stash going  No problem, PM me if you have any questions, attaching the recipe I use, have posted it a few times but it gets buried in the thread. I use dry sift, I find it easier to get consistent dosages that way. Doesn't use much, 1.3g of sift will make 20-22 pills at about 60mg. 2x of those and your flying pretty high. One for just some muscle/joint relief and a good sleep every night. I keep the sift separated by strain but I've been mixing 2 or 3 strains for the pills and those are great meds, more cannabinoids and a wider range when combined. Cheers.


Thank you very much I want to give these a try.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Outdoor! When will they finish?
> 
> RD GTH#1:
> 
> ...


Nice Mo! Been checking out your garden, lots of fire going in there 

These will finish last week of September if all goes well. Ran this Blue Ripper 1 sat-dom last year and it finished right at the end of September which is perfect here. We typically start getting consistent frost around beginning of Oct.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 10, 2016)

I swear Riu likes to fuck with me, never get updates/alerts to this thread........... Fantastic stuff going on as usual! 

Love your outdoor , mo's stuff too.........can't wait for my time in pa, lol if ever


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> I swear Riu likes to fuck with me, never get updates/alerts to this thread........... Fantastic stuff going on as usual!
> 
> Love your outdoor , mo's stuff too.........can't wait for my time in pa, lol if ever


Gotta check your watched threads, link in the green bar


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Gotta check your watched threads, link in the green bar


Ah yes, same reason for the db dissent grow..........Hmmmmmm, can't blame being high,sooooo repetitive stupidity it is


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 10, 2016)

@GroErr how long do you usually veg. Say like the ripper and harlequin Thanks. Great crop as always.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2016)

Loving your work Gro. Scientific as usual. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> I swear Riu likes to fuck with me, never get updates/alerts to this thread........... Fantastic stuff going on as usual!
> 
> Love your outdoor , mo's stuff too.........can't wait for my time in pa, lol if ever


Thanks for popping in psuagro, been finding the same thing, missing notifications here & there. Those outdoor are as large as I can go here for now, we'll see where legalization goes, a greenhouse would be nice at some point


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> @GroErr how long do you usually veg. Say like the ripper and harlequin Thanks. Great crop as always.


Hey, depends on the pot size, these recent 3gal runs are typically 3-4 weeks from when they come out of the party cups, typically 2 weeks in 1gal, then the last 1-2 weeks in 3gal. For 5/7 gal's they'll go total 5-6 weeks in veg out of the party cups, usually cups to 1gal, to 2 or 3gal, then 5 or 7gal from there. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Loving your work Gro. Scientific as usual. :0)


Cheers JD, in slow mode right now. Just keeping things going indoor through summer in between parties, weddings and the like. Dying to pop some seeds I have ready but too much stuff going on so will bite the bullet and wait it out until I can focus on them.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2016)

Party cup super-cropped clones, ready to clone the clones. They'll be cloned just before I go away this weekend for 4 days so I don't have to up-pot or setup anything to water them, lazy man's perpetual 



Transplanted the 5x 1gal to 3gal that I wanted to keep, they'll be fine for a few days vegging in 3gal's, typically 4-5 days when first transplanted with a good soaking.

Setup the Claber drip system in the flower room, will soak those 3gal's well before leaving and this will keep them from drying out for a few days. Running it this week, working fine with 4 drippers per pot. The other batch is just about done, 3 will be pulled in the next day or two, one will be pulled just before leaving and the last one will sit in a SIP while I'm away.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2016)

Last look at the 5x 3gal's at Day 51 last night. Will pull some tonight and Thursday, leaving only the BR2-4 pheno at back-right for another week or so. That one ran 9 weeks from seed but will likely finish just short of that this round. harlequin back-left corner doesn't look like much behind the others but the two main colas are bent 90 degrees, just can't keep them standing straight even with support - lol by Thursday night the only one left will join the other batch under the COBs as I won't be running the CMH to cover off one light, lots of photons available there to cover it off.



Bud shots the early finishing keeper phenos @ Day 51:

Blue Ripper BR2-3:



Blue Ripper BR2-5:



Harlequin:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2016)

Start of a staggered CMH harvest last night at Day 53. All 3 are nice and ripe and slowed down drinking. One will come down Monday when I get back and the last one will be another week or so. For reference these are 3gal plants, the door is 36" wide and door knob is 37" from the floor...

Blue Ripper F2 Pheno 3:

 

Blue Ripper F2 Pheno 5:

 

Harlequin:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice yields!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice yields!


Thanks JD, looking good for 3gal's, those first 3 are all rock hard buds. Throwing a new bulb in there definitely made a difference in density.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2016)

Got back after 4 days and the Claber drip system did it's job, could have gone another day or two no problems. No drooping and soil was still moist an inch down or so. Will leave that drip system in place with the 4x 3gal to make it easier to take off for a few days. Won't be throwing in any new plants until this round finishes in 4-5 weeks, then back to pheno hunting for an F2 Blue Ripper male in September.

The Plemon and Blue Ripper on the left second pic are competing for bud production. The Blue Ripper is winning for terp production but that's an exceptional pheno in smell & taste, will be hard to find a replacement for that one.

Group shots, Day 57 and Day 23:


 

Plemon bud at Day 23, starting some early frost:

 

Blue RIpper BR2-4 pheno at Day 57:

 

Cheers


----------



## Growdict (Jul 18, 2016)

your day 57 blue ripper, you normally harvest right around this time. but i notice it has new white hairs on top. do you ignore that and just check the trichs on the main part of the bud?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2016)

Growdict said:


> your day 57 blue ripper, you normally harvest right around this time. but i notice it has new white hairs on top. do you ignore that and just check the trichs on the main part of the bud?


No that's an F2 pheno that's running for the last time. First generation clone and ran 9 weeks form seed so it'll go another week at least. Both of those 2 remaining one's at Day 57 will go at least 60-64 days. Not running them again, the first 2 phenos I pulled at Day 53 are the keepers. These were just what I had ready to run with the first 3 I pulled, good phenos smell/taste wise but not even close to the keepers.


----------



## Growdict (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok. I have 2 plants at 66 days. They dont visuslly look ready. Lots of white hairs but trichs are mostly cloudy with a few amber. I guess i will chop em in the next coupledays.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Ok. I have 2 plants at 66 days. They dont visuslly look ready. Lots of white hairs but trichs are mostly cloudy with a few amber. I guess i will chop em in the next coupledays.


Yeah, lots of white still but if the amber keeps building you'll want to chop.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks JD, looking good for 3gal's, those first 3 are all rock hard buds. Throwing a new bulb in there definitely made a difference in density.


They really are for small buckets.....and the buds maintain well down the stem there!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2016)

Quick look at the outdoor gals, outdoor for 7 weeks now. 2x 15gal taking 3' x 9' side by side and about 36" high. Been able to keep the height down and they keep spreading outwards. Still vegging, FIM'd them all last week and they're just recovering/splitting the tops. Second pic shows a close-up of the stalk on one, nice strong root systems on both should take them through to finish with no probs.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2016)

Pulled the 3gal Blue Ripper BR1-4 pheno at day 59. Not bad but not special enough to keep. One more to go, looks like it can go 64-66 days.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 21, 2016)

Love these shots (screen shot from my phone), amazing how only 65w of 630/660nm can light up the whole room. This runs for 10 minutes before lights-on, then 10 minutes of 40w 730nm at lights out. Liking what I'm seeing between this and running negative DIF for the last couple of rounds. Quick finishes and getting the most out of whatever strains I'm throwing in there. Will be keeping this config running, not seeing any downside other than watering more due to higher temps during lights-out.



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 21, 2016)

Right On Brother GroErr I Like Your Style. I Myself Have A 5000K Grow With 730nm My Damn Self. I Plan On Running The 730's For 5-10 Minutes at Lights Out. Ive Also Given Thought To Adding A Few 630 And 660's To Run Before Lights On. Funny How Great Minds Think Alike


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2016)

Your thread is like Grow 101 at the University of Dank Bro!

I am more like just do the best I can and "see who likes me" LOL

I will come around when eventually. This helps inspire.

JD


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 21, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Your thread is like Grow 101 at the University of Dank Bro!
> 
> I am more like just do the best I can and "see who likes me" LOL
> 
> ...


 Sounds Like Brother Javadog Need's A Hug


----------



## GroErr (Jul 22, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Right On Brother GroErr I Like Your Style. I Myself Have A 5000K Grow With 730nm My Damn Self. I Plan On Running The 730's For 5-10 Minutes at Lights Out. Ive Also Given Thought To Adding A Few 630 And 660's To Run Before Lights On. Funny How Great Minds Think Alike


Hey brother Dawg, thanks for popping in. Seeing some nice results from this rig. Good luck (not like you need it) on your 5k grow, will be checking in to see that. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Your thread is like Grow 101 at the University of Dank Bro!
> 
> I am more like just do the best I can and "see who likes me" LOL
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, feeling more like a professional student than a grower sometimes keeping up with this stuff  Can't go wrong with either of the COB or CMH techs, hoping to see some in your garden soon!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2016)

2x 15gal Outdoor, week 8 outdoor. They've recovered from the FIM's which generated some more growth, very thick/lush now, setting up for some big colas. Finally got some rain overnight, first rain in about 3 weeks and they're loving it.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, no doubt this one's a male. This is the first tri-leaf pheno from the Harlequin X Blue Ripper F1's. Flipped it to 12/12 for a few days to make absolutely sure. Won't be able to flower this one out as I'll need the 2x2 tent for veg space. Will flower out the 1st generation clone for some pollen when the space becomes available.

Have a second tri-leaf F1 pheno still in a party cup and too small to sex for a couple of weeks. Really hoping that one is a fem so I can cross the 2x tri-leaf phenos and see about passing that trait down to the F2's.



Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome work my man


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2016)

That would make an interesting cross. Good luck!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Awesome work my man





Javadog said:


> That would make an interesting cross. Good luck!


Cheers guys, this turned from a CBD/THC cross project to a search for mutants


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

Flower room at Day 64 for the Blue RIpper BR2-4 pheno, last 3gal still going and maturing from the bottom up. The bottom 80% of the colas are ready and the tips are still white hairs. Another couple of days and it should be good to go.

At the back the 4x 3gal at Day 30, going strong and building lots of bud. Having a hard time giving the Fireballs and Plemon enough N but it's the medium more than anything. Couldn't find my regular triple mix soil a while back and used a different base which caused some cal-mag defs in veg and N in flowering. I think the mix was too acidic and f'd up my ph. Went back to my regular base and the veg plants are looking better already.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

Some buds, gotta get to replacing my DSLR camera, these iPhone pics just don't cut it 

Blue Ripper BR2-4 pheno, Day 64, looking done other than the tips of the colas, another couple of days should do it:



Plemon Day 30:



Blue Ripper 2 F1, Day 30:



DOG Day 31:



Fireballs Day 31:



Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

Smashing it bro !!!!!


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 26, 2016)

Damn Brother Its Looking All Good Up In Da Hood  Question The Dog Strain What Breeder Is It?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Brother Its Looking All Good Up In Da Hood  Question The Dog Strain What Breeder Is It?


the Dog, Fireballs, & Plemon are all from BB
http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Brother Its Looking All Good Up In Da Hood  Question The Dog Strain What Breeder Is It?


That DOG would be classic for the Dawg to run 

As Bob mentioned BB, this is my BB run to see if I could find a keeper in there. The Plemon is looking like the winner for this run, I culled a few between the 3 strains on the way to the flower room. The DOG and Fireballs showed some PM in veg which is an auto-cull for me, just flowering them out but will search for more resistant phenos later.

I have an awesome Fireballs male on the side lines who will get some plant sex action soon


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2016)

You made the phone work there. Nice shots. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You made the phone work there. Nice shots. :0)


Takes twice as many shots to get a still shot - lol Shaky hands and iPhone pics don't mix


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Takes twice as many shots to get a still shot - lol Shaky hands and iPhone pics don't mix


Slow mo video screen caps, it's how my wife takes most of our kids photos lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Slow mo video screen caps, it's how my wife takes most of our kids photos lol


Good tip but if I figure out how to get consistently decent pics with my iPhone, I have no excuse to talk myself into getting my Nikon D7100


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Good tip but if I figure out how to get consistently decent pics with my iPhone, I have no excuse to talk myself into getting my Nikon D7100


Valid point and excellent camera choice as well


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Brother GroErr How Was The Stealth Shipping From Breeders Boutique?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother GroErr How Was The Stealth Shipping From Breeders Boutique?


Worked fine for me on this side of the border. I received 3 orders with no issues. not sure how aggressive your postal service is, have heard they like to peek into packages a little more than ours


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2016)

Got a good IR shot off my phone when the 730nm lights were on this morning. You can see the BML bar on the right wall. Really highlights the buds. The Blue Ripper and Plemon on the left are stacking up nice for day 33, the Blue Ripper leaners day 67 at the back aren't looking bad either 



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 28, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother GroErr How Was The Stealth Shipping From Breeders Boutique?


I'm in us, I had one order end up with the wrong address(old one) breeders boutique replaced and reshipped the order , but the original went from my old address back to the post office and was reshipped to my new home all unopened with the yellow notify sender of new address sticker on it


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Quick camshot update on each of the runs.
> 
> *Top-Left, Main Veg Cabinet:*
> Camera angled downward toward the 3x 3Gal pots. Up-potted one of each of the better looking DIY seeds. They've been FIM'd, super-cropped and tied into shape. Bottom-right is the JTR, you see about 2/3 of the plant in the camshot. I super-cropped 3 branches today so it's looking rough, a week and it'll have bounced back and should shoot up a few more colas. I may go straight to a 7Gal as it's getting quite large, will give it another 1-2 weeks in the 3Gal. Still have the 2x Harlequin clones on the platform behind these, doing well. And 2x DIY seedlings that will likely be culled if I get at least 1 fem from the other 2x DIY seeds.
> ...


Ok @GroErr more help. Got to setup my veg room now since have flower room up and running. I have a 30x30x40 space. To small? 

What would be best light for this space to assure coverage, growth, with no burn. I think CFLs but wondering about LED would work in such small space. Height being the issue as light size. Thanks again


----------



## GroErr (Jul 28, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Ok @GroErr more help. Got to setup my veg room now since have flower room up and running. I have a 30x30x40 space. To small?
> 
> What would be best light for this space to assure coverage, growth, with no burn. I think CFLs but wondering about LED would work in such small space. Height being the issue as light size. Thanks again


You'll be fine in there for space in veg, I've even flowered in my small 2x2x4' tent. The ideal light in there imo would be a blurple panel like a Mars or Vipar and they're cheap. One with a veg/bloom switch would give you more flexibility as you can turn diodes on/off depending on season, like run veg only in summer and veg+bloom switches on in winter to adjust your temps. not sure where you'll be running that and native temps in the room the tent will sit.

You could use/try CFL's like 5000/6500k but you may run into heat issues due to your tent height. I have added CFL's in my 2x2x4' tent form time to time to assist in flowering and bring temps up but I have mine in the basement on a cement floor and beside the central air/furnace. And in flowering I like 80F. In veg I prefer between 75-78F so I don't run anything other than the Mars panels.

T5's would be fine too if you have some already but that depends on your room temps, they can throw off a lot of heat, similar to CFL's.

With veg you can use pretty well anything, if you can check temps/RH in the room where it will sit it may be easier to recommend something that will be easy to manage.

The main reason I'd lean towards a blurple LED panel is the height of your tent. They don't take much overhead/space and you can get within inches of those panels without worry of burning your plants. So in a space so limited in height (40" height) those panels would allow you to grow them as tall as 32" before flipping if you wanted to. With anything else your overhead is going to be higher which will reduce the maximum height of your veg plants.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2016)

Outdoor Blue Ripper gals at ~8 1/2 weeks outside, side and top view shots showing how spread out they are. Should see some stretching and pre-flowering over the next 2 weeks. Thirsty beatches, drying up those pots every 2 days now  You can see how little rain we've had, grass is taking a beating.




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2016)

Those really are stacking up well for 33 days.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Those really are stacking up well for 33 days.


Cheers JD, with 25-30 days to go there should be a couple of zips in there by the end  Ever since I setup the negative DIF environment, combined with the 630/660nm at the beginning and 730nm at the end of the light cycle, they've been producing great, really happy with this setup


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2 BR2-4 pheno is ready to go, will be pulling it tonight at Day 71. Took a while to mature the tips of the colas but noticed the pot was still fairly wet last night so it's slowed down uptake. Time to chop, chop  Great smelling and tasting pheno but not enough punch compared to the 2 keepers and a 10 week finish just doesn't fit into my perpetual cycles.



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper F2 BR2-4 pheno is ready to go, will be pulling it tonight at Day 71. Took a while to mature the tips of the colas but noticed the pot was still fairly wet last night so it's slowed down uptake. Time to chop, chop  Great smelling and tasting pheno but not enough punch compared to the 2 keepers and a 10 week finish just doesn't fit into my perpetual cycles.
> 
> View attachment 3746081
> 
> Cheers


I solved this problem by creating a separate finishing space, so ladies that aren't done have someplace to go while they ripen.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

The 4x 3gal COB girls at Day 36 are stacking up nice. Only one I know will take about 60 days under the COBs is the Blue Ripper but the others are looking like they're maturing at rates close to that. The Blue Ripper and Plemon are still winning the stacking contest but the DOG and Fireballs are catching up, late bloomers but coming on strong at week 5. The fireballs has surprised me how much it's stacked up in the last 2 weeks. The DOG is throwing off some fine/dank smells now when I get close to the buds. That Blue Ripper pheno though is awesome smelling under the COBs, still nothing close to it in terp output.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I solved this problem by creating a separate finishing space, so ladies that aren't done have someplace to go while they ripen.


Yeah I'm at that point where I either have to build something or partition off and area to do that. It's been easier finding extra veg space with tents but for flowering I'll need some odour control and that limits me right now. May get to it this winter and partition off another chunk of the basement


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I'm at that point where I either have to build something or partition off and area to do that. It's been easier finding extra veg space with tents but for flowering I'll need some odour control and that limits me right now. May get to it this winter and partition off another chunk of the basement


It's also nice for giving you some extra time to get the trimming done.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

Went out to water the outdoor and found my guard cat Pablo (21 years old this year!), she's got me covered. Watch out rippers, she's not declawed - lol Taking a break under the shade of the outdoor gals 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

Pulled the last 3gal Blue Ripper pheno at day 71, nice and ripe, smells great. Nice producer for 3gal, solid buds and great smell, had to lean the colas against the door to keep it from flopping like the cola bottom-left - lol Door is 36" wide and door know is 37" from the floor.




Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

just moseying on through. like the guard kitty haha.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just moseying on through. like the guard kitty haha.


Cheers Don, thanks for popping in. Pablo's been guarding my plants for 21 years, she's probably seen more harvests than 1/2 the growers on this site - lol Very finicky too, loves indica leaves but leaves my sat's alone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

interesting man. stoner cat eh lol. probably has seen more grows than quite a few. Mine was forever at the catnip, not really fussed on weed though.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the last 3gal Blue Ripper pheno at day 71, nice and ripe, smells great. Nice producer for 3gal, solid buds and great smell, had to lean the colas against the door to keep it from flopping like the cola bottom-left - lol Door is 36" wide and door know is 37" from the floor.
> 
> View attachment 3746468
> View attachment 3746469
> ...


Ya know, a trellis works wonders for stabilizing floppy colas... yet another reason for you to consider a vertical setup.

Cheers, mate!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ya know, a trellis works wonders for stabilizing floppy colas... yet another reason for you to consider a vertical setup.
> 
> Cheers, mate!


lol yeah for sure, I normally use those bamboo trellises for larger 5/7gal plants and they work great, didn't expect it to get those tall/floppy colas in a 3gal! Definitely stretched more under the CMH, first one from seed in 2gal under the COBs was more manageable.

I've certainly considered vertical after seeing some of your monsters but it just doesn't fit into my current style which is winging it, variety, pheno hunts, seed runs and the like. Fits better with my ADHD too  It's a great method for yield but requires committing some space to larger plants for a longer period. If I had more space or my driver was yield I'd definitely try it but I grow way more than I need for meds as-is


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

GroErr said:


> lol yeah for sure, I normally use those bamboo trellises for larger 5/7gal plants and they work great, didn't expect it to get those tall/floppy colas in a 3gal! Definitely stretched more under the CMH, first one from seed in 2gal under the COBs was more manageable.
> 
> I've certainly considered vertical after seeing some of your monsters but it just doesn't fit into my current style which is winging it, variety, pheno hunts, seed runs and the like. Fits better with my ADHD too  It's a great method for yield but requires committing some space to larger plants for a longer period. If I had more space or my driver was yield I'd definitely try it but I grow way more than I need for meds as-is


Mine is far from the only way to grow vertically; I'm developing my system for commercial users so I'm not surprised that you don't feel it fits your footprint. 

Having seen plenty of evidence, I'm aware that vertical growing can be adapted to many situations. In your case, you could get more room for pheno hunts by vertically attacking pots. To reduce veg times, simply flower sooner with shorter plants on shorter panels. 

I'm not suggesting you fix what isn't broken. Just planting a seed...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mine is far from the only way to grow vertically; I'm developing my system for commercial users so I'm not surprised that you don't feel it fits your footprint.
> 
> Having seen plenty of evidence, I'm aware that vertical growing can be adapted to many situations. In your case, you could get more room for pheno hunts by vertically attacking pots. To reduce veg times, simply flower sooner with shorter plants on shorter panels.
> 
> I'm not suggesting you fix what isn't broken. Just planting a seed...


Yeah I hear you but that would also include more work. I'm in this for the meds and a hobby to get away from it all when I want to. Making more work of it is not what I'm interested in right now with a full time business. Maybe when I retire or semi-retire (I'll never fully retire, that's a death sentence imo). About the only thing I may expand is veg area so I can do less/larger plants consistently, right now I can do one round of larger plants then a round with smaller plants, it's not bad but sometimes it's too much work for the limited time I have. Turning it into work would negate my hobby focus, that's why I eventually got out of doing outdoor guerilla grows a few years back, too much like work and no fun.

I considered and even designed a rack system on rollers which would be cool to try but then thought better since it would be probably double the time I get to spend gardening. Yeah automating some things would make it easier but then that would reduce my hands on time which is one of the things I like about my current setup.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I hear you but that would also include more work. I'm in this for the meds and a hobby to get away from it all when I want to. Making more work of it is not what I'm interested in right now with a full time business. Maybe when I retire or semi-retire (I'll never fully retire, that's a death sentence imo). About the only thing I may expand is veg area so I can do less/larger plants consistently, right now I can do one round of larger plants then a round with smaller plants, it's not bad but sometimes it's too much work for the limited time I have. Turning it into work would negate my hobby focus, that's why I eventually got out of doing outdoor guerilla grows a few years back, too much like work and no fun.
> 
> I considered and even designed a rack system on rollers which would be cool to try but then thought better since it would be probably double the time I get to spend gardening. Yeah automating some things would make it easier but then that would reduce my hands on time which is one of the things I like about my current setup.


Vive la difference!


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I hear you but that would also include more work.


HERE HERE! People often try to argue with me about the many changes or "improvements" I could make... but I always balance work vs return... As long as I have enough quality buds to smoke, I'm golden... each little change I make increases that output and minimizes my input (in terms of work)... so it works out very well for me (cost effectively as well... I cannot buy cheaper pot than I can grow anywhere near me).

BUT I STILL LOVE VERTICAL WHOOO!!!

Because it works (and could work) for a lot of people, because it makes sense (most horizontal set ups have a lot of wasted space - vertically)... and because it's misunderstood... I root for the underdog. .

It just doesn't work from me (for the same reasons as you)... unless we count stacking two horizontal grows? It did double my grow horizontal grow space... top's veg and bottom's flower...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't have a page without pics, some COB buds at day 38...

Fireballs:



DOG:



Blue Ripper:



Plemon:




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

It is good to get to listen in when you hash it out. 

I try things for fun and to learn. Tried RDWC last year.

It rocked, but I needed more stations, to try more breeds.

Nice looking for 5+ weeks Gro.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is good to get to listen in when you hash it out.
> 
> I try things for fun and to learn. Tried RDWC last year.
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, I like trying stuff but careful to keep it simple so I can keep it fun and not work. As long as I get my meds and maximize what I get out of them with what I have it's all good, no shortage of meds over here 

I'll definitely be running that Plemon again, good production, strong smells coming on, and a beautiful structure with no training. Looking forward to a taster from that one


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2016)

Bud development at Day 40 highlighted by IR, that Blue Ripper front-left is bringing it on. It is basically 3x mains with some side shoots off each.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2016)

Plemon and Blue Ripper are stinking up the room now at Day 43/6 weeks. Looking like 3 weeks max, somewhere between 8-9 weeks should do it. Drip system kept them going while I was away most of this week, with one quick stop in the middle of the week to water them...




Wish I'd had a better camera but captured this Friday afternoon looking out the back deck at a buds place. Just after a good thunderstorm went through, beautiful views up there...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2016)

Grabbed some bud shots while doing some maintenance at Day 44. Having a hell of a time getting a clear pic of the DOG. All are getting frosty and generating some dank smells. Blue Ripper and Plemon are winning in the smell department. Fireballs has surprised me how much it swelled in weeks 4 to 6, goo solid buds all the way down. DOG has the smallest buds but nice and hard already, looks like a late bloomer in all aspects but a nice smell coming through close up.

Fireballs:



Plemon:



DOG:



Blue Ripper:



Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2016)

everything looks great man, should be an awesome harvest.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything looks great man, should be an awesome harvest.


Cheers Don, very pleased with the BB's from seed in there, the Fireballs & Plemon turned into 3gal monsters, should be a good haul


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Plemon and Blue Ripper are stinking up the room now at Day 43/6 weeks. Looking like 3 weeks max, somewhere between 8-9 weeks should do it. Drip system kept them going while I was away most of this week with one quick stop in the middle of the week to water them...
> 
> View attachment 3751867
> View attachment 3751868
> ...


. 3 gal containers is your preference?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> . 3 gal containers is your preference?


Not preference, I just flower them in whatever container size makes sense at the time of flowering. Really depends on how long I had to veg and lately I've been running a lot of strains/phenos which just worked out better in smaller containers. None of these were large enough in veg to warrant 5gal containers. They just all filled the 3gal's with roots and pushed them a bit. With the fabric pots you can get a solid root ball and not get root-bound so I don't worry about up-potting unless they're really large coming into flowering. Next round is 3x or 4x 5gal as they've been holding for a while and gotten too big to flower in the 3gal's.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2016)

Camshot overview of the indoor garden. I've been in a bit of a holding pattern so I could skip a round and not have too much going through the summer. Still have some summer and outings but starting to plan for a couple of rounds out. Popped some Blue Ripper BX1 and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream seeds in a cup yesterday, want to get a look at some of the DIY seeds in a few weeks, see how they turned out. Lots of clones and seedlings going and will start picking the candidates for 2 rounds out shortly.

*Top-Left*: Clone/seedling cabinet is pretty well full, besides what's on the shelf in the pic, there are another 8x clones on the floor out of sight. Been mainly cloning from the party cups for the last couple of months to keep them going. have about 18 strains/phenos plus 3x males on the go in there. Cloner has a couple of males and some clones from the veg tent going also.

*Top-Right*: Veg Tent has 4x 3gal in there. They'll go into 5gal's this week and wait about 2 weeks or so for the flower room to become available. Keeping them in 5gal's will allow me to finish flowering the 2x males in the breeding tent. There are 2x Blue Pyramid (fems) from seed, looking to find a good pheno and both are looking and smelling awesome, the first one is looking identical to one I had going in the past. There's 1x Blue Ripper 2 clone which is kind of my control pheno to judge how the others perform. And 1x Harlequin x Blue Ripper from seed that looks female but is one of those difficult to sex phenos, no significant signs of either sex but I did find a couple of small hairs in there so crossing my fingers on this one. This would be the first F1 female and has some nice stem rub smells going on.

*Bottom-Left*: Flower Room at Day 44 with just the 4x 3gal plants going in there. Doing well, nothing to report other than lots of frost and buds coming up in ~2 weeks 

*Bottom-Right:* 2x2 breeding tent. There are 2x males in there. The first F1 male (left) which was a tri-leaf pheno of Harlequin x Blue Ripper, and 1x Blue Ripper male for some fresh pollen. I had originally thrown them in to sex the tri-leaf pheno and thought I'd have to pull them but by holding theveg plants in 3gal pots I was able to let these finish flowering under the COBs. One will be done within a week at most and the Blue Ripper will take ~10 days. These will give me enough pollen to chuck for the next 6 months or so 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 9, 2016)

A look at those 2x males, Harlequin x Blue Ripper left in 2gal, Blue Ripper right in 1gal. The HxBR male was the first tri-leaf pheno I popped from these F1's, then I dropped another 6x seeds and popped another tri-leaf mutant pheno, that one is in a party cup on the floor of the veg cabinet. Will have fresh pollen to hit it with from this male if that one is a fem, fingers crossed.

Both in the 2x2x4' tent, they're 2" from the lights 



Close-up of a flower from the Harlequin x Blue Ripper male. It's ready to drop, will let it dry out from the watering I just gave it and harvest 



Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> A look at those 2x males, Harlequin x Blue Ripper left in 2gal, Blue Ripper right in 1gal. The HxBR male was the first tri-leaf pheno I popped from these F1's, then I dropped another 6x seeds and popped another tri-leaf mutant pheno, that one is in a party cup on the floor of the veg cabinet. Will have fresh pollen to hit it with from this male if that one is a fem, fingers crossed.
> 
> Both in the 2x2x4' tent, they're 2" from the lights
> 
> ...


I think you may be onto something crossing the tri leaf mutants....something exotic may come from it bro


----------



## GroErr (Aug 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think you may be onto something crossing the tri leaf mutants....something exotic may come from it bro


Hey if that second one is a fem, it was written that it must be hit with this pollen, like I would have no choice - lol

Mainly I want it to work because this line of the cross would be called Tripper


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey if that second one is a fem, it was written that it must be hit with this pollen, like I would have no choice - lol
> 
> Mainly I want it to work because this line of the cross would be called Tripper


Awesome


----------



## GroErr (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow these COBs are awesome, ~2 weeks to go and the Blue Ripper (bottom-left) is leaning to the point I'll have to stake it. Shot this morning going into Day 47 with the 730nm lights...



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 10, 2016)

This your first run with the COBs


----------



## GroErr (Aug 10, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> This your first run with the COBs


Second with these 3590 Tasty LED fixtures. I've run some older Chinese COBs and 3070's in the breeding tent for both flowering females and males. But these 3590's driven at 1.4A (300w total draw) are blowing those older COBs away as far as production. Quality/terps have always impressed me with COBs, these combine quality with quantity


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Second with these 3590 Tasty LED fixtures. I've run some older Chinese COBs and 3070's in the breeding tent for both flowering females and males. But these 3590's driven at 1.4A (300w total draw) are blowing those older COBs away as far as production. Quality/terps have always impressed me with COBs, these combine quality with quantity


Teach me how to build one


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Teach me how to build one


I'm not the build guy for these, went the pre-built route with the Tasty LED's. If I were going to build though I'd go with one of the many kits popping up. Then it's just a matter of building a frame


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2016)

Outdoor 15gal Blue Ripper's just starting to pre-flower, 11 weeks outdoor this weekend coming up. Nice and strong going into flowering. They're calling for a warmer than usual fall so they should have plenty of time to finish 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2016)

Some COB bud porn at Day 50, getting frosty in there...

Fireballs:



Plemon:



Blue Ripper:

 

Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Aug 14, 2016)

^^^^water restrictions for your lawn????.............................the rest seem well kept


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> ^^^^water restrictions for your lawn????.............................the rest seem well kept


Lol yeah everyone's kind of given up on lawns here, water tables are low, so dry even the trees are drooping. We finally got a couple of inches of rain yesterday, 2nd time it's rained here in 7 weeks. Combined with 85-95F temps it's been the driest summer I've seen.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Plemon and Blue Ripper are stinking up the room now at Day 43/6 weeks. Looking like 3 weeks max, somewhere between 8-9 weeks should do it. Drip system kept them going while I was away most of this week, with one quick stop in the middle of the week to water them...
> 
> View attachment 3751867
> View attachment 3751868
> ...


Didn't Know Other Countries Put Water Restrictions On Ppl Living Out In The Countryside


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Didn't Know Other Countries Put Water Restrictions On Ppl Living Out In The Countryside


I'm kind of country but in a sub-division now. Last place I was in was a 5 acre country property and I'd be bringing in the water trucks to fill the well. Had to do that in 2002 and this year there's been shit for rain compared to that year.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

4x 3gal girls at day 50, another 2 weeks or so but that Plemon is still ahead of the others, maybe 10-12 days left on her. Blue Ripper has a couple of stakes in there to keep the colas from flopping to the ground, some good weight on the Plemon, Fireballs and Blue Ripper. The DOG is ok but will be hunting for another pheno, this one got PM in veg and has struggled to stay healthy in flowering.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2016)

Heavy flowers! Two more weeks? Whew....they are going to be huge.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking great as usual brother.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Heavy flowers! Two more weeks? Whew....they are going to be huge.


Hey JD, other than the DOG, the other 3 are going to pull some good weight, solid buds and no popcorn  



Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking great as usual brother.


Cheers Evil, getting close to tasting some new BB gear. I see some buds are starting to fall off on your end. I'm thinking sometime this week there could be a small bud falling off that Plemon


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 15, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey JD, other than the DOG, the other 3 are going to pull some good weight, solid buds and no popcorn
> 
> 
> Cheers Evil, getting close to tasting some new BB gear. I see some buds are starting to fall off on your end. I'm thinking sometime this week there could be a small bud falling off that Plemon


Yeah the BC will be ready in a week or so hopefully we shall see how the flush goes. Then there are two girls in the tent with her that need to finish up before some changes are made to the grow


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2016)

Male harvest day today  Both the Blue Ripper F1 male and Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1 Tri-leaf male were more than ready to harvest.

Thought I'd share my pollen collecting process for anyone planning to do this. I've tried a bunch of different things and landed on this process which has been consistently successful.

When collecting/using pollen, moisture is your worst enemy. You need to try and do everything you can to keep any moisture out of the final container to ensure the most viable and longest lasting pollen. One collection can produce 1000's of seeds if you wanted but only if it's clean and dry. There's nothing more frustrating than taking the time/space to run the male, then pollinate some females, and wait 8+ weeks, to get nothing or limited amounts of seeds. Been there, done that 

I ended up with about the same amount of pollen from both plants, 1 in a 2gal and the Blue Ripper in a 1gal pot. Doesn't take much, keep in mind that males tend to stretch like mofo's. That 1gal Blue Ripper had about 1 week of veg in a 1gal pot and ended up bending the main branch to keep it from touching the COBs. I've grown out a male in a party cup that ended up 2ft. tall  Nice thing with flowering males is that most will finish within 30 days from the flip to 12/12 

1) To collect the initial pollen and get as much as possible. I let them go until they're starting to drop pollen, you'll know, if you tap a branch when they're ready you'll see pollen coming off it in a little cloud. To reduce moisture further in the flowers/branches I do the last watering and let them dry right out for a couple of days, until they're drooping. This just reduces the amount of moisture in the plant itself and the flowers.

2) When ready to harvest, I grab a couple of large plastic freezer bags. These are bigger so allow you to shake off larger branches without the pollen flying all over the place. I then cut individual branches shorter than the length of the bag and vigorously shake each branch into the large bag. Don't worry about little flowers or plant material coming off into this bag, we'll clean it up later.

Large bags with initial rough collection and some flower material:



3) Now we have some pure pollen (dark yellow) and a mix of small flower material. We want to get rid of that but collect whatever pollen may be stuck in there. I move all of it into one corner, then cut the corner of the bag to make it easier to sift. Then I put a small freezer bag into a bowl and spread it out, then put a dollar store strainer on top to dump the rough material in. Carefully dump the corner of the first bag into the strainer. Now tap the strainer several times to sift only the pollen into the final bag. I move the material around and tap a few times each go. Once I think I have it all I dump the plant material in the garbage and I'm left with nice clean/dry pollen in the small bag.

Sifting pollen into the smaller bag and uncut Blue Ripper x Harlequin Tri-pheno pollen:

  

4) To further reduce any moisture getting into the bag and stretch the pollen out a bit more. I mix about 4:1 Flour + Pollen. In this case I used about a teaspoon for both which gives me enough cut pollen to produce 100's of seeds for about 6 months. I don't know if it's strain specific but I've had a couple of strains that after 6 months produced almost nothing to only a few seeds in comparison to fresh pollen. I use 6 months as the cut-off point just to be sure, again, it's a long process, nothing like waiting a couple of months for a handful of seeds. If you end up wanting to work a line, clone the male. You'll want it for back crossing later or just hitting new crosses but 6 months goes by quick in the chucking world.

Final product is pollen mixed with flour and ready to use:




For short term storage (2-3 weeks) I just keep it in the fridge, longer term I freeze it as follows. Take a large mason jar or any jar with a good seal. Fill it half-way with rice, put the pollen bag in, fill the rest of the jar with rice. This keeps it viable for longer, reduces chances of getting moisture into the bag. When I want to pollinate I take the jar out, remove the bag, open the bag and let it sit for about 24 hours before chucking. Anywhere dark/cool and with no direct moving air seems to work fine. I've thawed out and used the same pollen a few times with no issues using this method.

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2016)

Day 52 pics.

Blue Ripper is killing it under the COBs, it was the smallest plant going in but will pull the most weight I think. Smells/terps are through the roof again, liking these COBs.



Fireballs, slowly getting there...



Plemon is maturing quick now, maybe 60-62 days, also a stinker...



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Day 52 pics.
> 
> Blue Ripper is killing it under the COBs, it was the smallest plant going in but will pull the most weight I think. Smells/terps are through the roof again, liking these COBs.
> 
> ...


That a cx-9 groweer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2016)

Man that's a sweet looking grow. What are your temps like? On the high side per chance? Just curious if its the light or conditions, I've not seen orangey pistils on the plemon. Could be my phone too mind haha


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> That a cx-9 groweer.


Hey, no it's 3x _Tasty LED T2-1400's_. Thy each pull 100w at the wall so 300w total. Footprint is a bit small for that much light at ~3x3', could stretch it to 3x4 no problem with the individual bars, you can space them out as-needed depending on the footprint. Looks like he's settled on the T2-2100's, didn't see any 1400 series, same thing just running at 2.1A so a little less efficient but output is 150w per fixture.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man that's a sweet looking grow. What are your temps like? On the high side per chance? Just curious if its the light or conditions, I've not seen orangey pistils on the plemon. Could be my phone too mind haha


Hey Don thanks, the orange/reds are coming from an LED panel, just before it turned off, I run the reds 630/660nm for 10 minutes at lights on. You can see how much darker/orange the colouring is on the side the light was hitting them.

I shoot for 80F +-2 in flowering, this run has been consistently in that range. What has helped fatten these though has been running 80-85F during lights off, every run since I started doing that has produced well. Only downside is having to water more/more often but they don't seem to mind


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey Don thanks, the orange/reds are coming from an LED panel, just before it turned off, I run the reds 630/660nm for 10 minutes at lights on. You can see how much darker/orange the colouring is on the side the light was hitting them.
> 
> I shoot for 80F +-2 in flowering, this run has been consistently in that range. What has helped fatten these though has been running 80-85F during lights off, every run since I started doing that has produced well. Only downside is having to water more/more often but they don't seem to mind


Ooooo running warm at night is working for you, huh? Me likey!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey, no it's 3x _Tasty LED T2-1400's_. Thy each pull 100w at the wall so 300w total. Footprint is a bit small for that much light at ~3x3', could stretch it to 3x4 no problem with the individual bars, you can space them out as-needed depending on the footprint. Looks like he's settled on the T2-2100's, didn't see any 1400 series, same thing just running at 2.1A so a little less efficient but output is 150w per fixture.


I didn't see th 1400's either. They are kinda expensive. You buy 3 lol. Just getting ready to build a larger area. Think I want to use led and lec


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ooooo running warm at night is working for you, huh? Me likey!


I think it's a combo of the environment being more dialed in due to running the dehuey during lights-out (lower RH) and the resulting higher temps from running it at lights-out giving me the negative DIF environment. Then there's watering every 2 days due to the higher overall temps in a 24hr. cycle. This is 4x complete cycles and they've all produced very well under either the CMH or COBs compared to previous runs of the same strains/phenos. That Blue Ripper in there right now is the biggest yield I'll have from that pheno in a 3gal pot. Previous runs I'd be lucky to get .7 oz./gal of medium so say ~2 oz. in a 3gal pot. I'm looking at 3 zips here. The Plemon and Fireballs won't be far behind that, maybe heavier for the Fireballs, nuggs are slightly tighter.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I didn't see th 1400's either. They are kinda expensive. You buy 3 lol. Just getting ready to build a larger area. Think I want to use led and lec


We'll get a combo CMH/COB run next in here with 4x 5gal;'s in ~3.5 x 5', the combo of spectrum should do a nice job. If you have any questions the owner hosts a thread in here you can ask him whether he's dropped the 1.4A drivers and gone 2.1, maybe he's just out. Won't be a huge difference but there is some efficiency loss and slight bump in heat when running them at higher amperage.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tasty-led-discussion-thread.913304/


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2016)

The Plemon is pretty well good to go at Day 54, gave it a last watering and will pull it Friday or Saturday when it dries out, smelling awesome 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2016)

Just thought of something, ^^^^^ this could be a 7 week pheno under the CMH/630nm/730nm


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2016)

Outdoor 15gal Blue Ripper's at week 12, top view and side view at ground level. Nice and wide/deep with lots of bud sites, should be seeing some cola formation over the next couple of weeks.




Cheers


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cookie Glue @ 42 daze in......bout another 20 daze n she be ready for dat chop chop!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2016)

widowmaker31 said:


> Cookie Glue @ 42 daze in......bout another 20 daze n she be ready for dat chop chop!


Hey very nice, that's a beauty, particularly at 42 days, frosty beatch. She belongs in the frostiest buds thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey very nice, that's a beauty, particularly at 42 days, frosty beatch. She belongs in the frostiest buds thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/


Didn't mean to bomb your post - just wanted to add to the quality simply. Great job. Informative. Keep up the good work. Thank you for the positive words.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2016)

widowmaker31 said:


> Didn't mean to bomb your post - just wanted to add to the quality simply. Great job. Informative. Keep up the good work. Thank you for the positive words.


Hey thanks and not a problem posting stuff like that here. Was just pointing out that thread, that girl looks worthy of sharing on there too. Some of the best bud shots on this site show up there pretty well daily. One of my favourite stops, instant bud porn fix


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 18, 2016)

Those buds of yours are beautiful Groerr . I recently read some of your posts in the 315 thread and found your journal. That's an impressive flower room. I wanted to inquire about the 315 cmh. My space is a 5x8 closet. Any idea what it take to keep cool? Thinking about a 6in hyper fan. Would love to avoid cost of running a ac.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Those buds of yours are beautiful Groerr . I recently read some of your posts in the 315 thread and found your journal. That's an impressive flower room. I wanted to inquire about the 315 cmh. My space is a 5x8 closet. Any idea what it take to keep cool? Thinking about a 6in hyper fan. Would love to avoid cost of running a ac.


Hey thanks, that's a nice size room. How you cool it will depend on where it is and if you have cooler air to bring in. You can exhaust but you need cool air if you're running multiple units. I bring in air from the hvac so I get 70-72 degree air in year round and 4" inline fans for incoming and exhaust, room is 4x9.5x7.5'H'. That's running up to 2 units, more than that I'd go to 6". Height of the room also help to dissipate heat higher up. How much height do you have in there?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2016)

Probably a last look at the group, Day 55. Plemon will be pulled Saturday, DOG and Fireballs Sunday/Monday, the Blue Ripper will go to middle of next week. Nice haul from the Fireballs and Plemon, both have rock solid buds, that Blue Ripper will hold it's own too 



Fireballs:



Plemon:



DOG:



Blue Ripper:



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Delicious!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, that's a nice size room. How you cool it will depend on where it is and if you have cooler air to bring in. You can exhaust but you need cool air if you're running multiple units. I bring in air from the hvac so I get 70-72 degree air in year round and 4" inline fans for incoming and exhaust, room is 4x9.5x7.5'H'. That's running up to 2 units, more than that I'd go to 6". Height of the room also help to dissipate heat higher up. How much height do you have in there?


I really appreciate the reply. Its about 7.5 feet. I'm going to push air into attic. The incoming air will come from bedroom. Either through door gap or ill crack it slightly. The closest isn't air tight or light tight. Never had any seeds or anything due to light leaks. My unit is upstairs so hot is norm at this time of year. How hot does that 315 cmh get? If I need to ill run a eight inch fan.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2016)

They really look so fat in that wide shot. Great Run Gro. 

You really are getting the right light on them.

BTW: I saved the pollen write up. I like the simple way of 
keeping the vegetable material from ruining the pollen.
I did take pollen and make a handful of beans. I can improve.

Thanks again for sharing.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Delicious!


Yum, yum, itching to try them, no buds have fallen off yet 



Javadog said:


> They really look so fat in that wide shot. Great Run Gro.
> 
> You really are getting the right light on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks JD, very happy with this round, they look just as fat in the room! That filtering has worked well, glad to hear someone read it, good luck with the chucks


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> I really appreciate the reply. Its about 7.5 feet. I'm going to push air into attic. The incoming air will come from bedroom. Either through door gap or ill crack it slightly. The closest isn't air tight or light tight. Never had any seeds or anything due to light leaks. My unit is upstairs so hot is norm at this time of year. How hot does that 315 cmh get? If I need to ill run a eight inch fan.


You have good height but if you're planning to run any more than 2x 315's in there I think you'll either need an AC unit or a better way to bring in cooler air, like a 6" intake/inline fan. Don't think a crack in the door would cut it. The heat is somewhere between hps and LED's so if you're running hps it'll be cooler by a couple of degrees.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You have good height but if you're planning to run any more than 2x 315's in there I think you'll either need an AC unit or a better way to bring in cooler air, like a 6" intake/inline fan. Don't think a crack in the door would cut it. The heat is somewhere between hps and LED's so if you're running hps it'll be cooler by a couple of degrees.


I'm only going to run one light. See how it goes. The cob option is next choice. Looking at PLC 250w bar using crees 3590. I run a 190w from area 51. It covers about 2 square feet. The cmh may cove 9 sq/ft. The cob set up may cover my 2x4 tray. 

You seem to have both light systems dialed in. Do you have a preference?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> I'm only going to run one light. See how it goes. The cob option is next choice. Looking at PLC 250w bar using crees 3590. I run a 190w from area 51. It covers about 2 square feet. The cmh may cove 9 sq/ft. The cob set up may cover my 2x4 tray.
> 
> You seem to have both light systems dialed in. Do you have a preference?


Oh you'll be fine with one light in there, I was thinking 2 of them which would cover off 3.5 x 7' well  The LEC will cover 3x3 well and stretch to 3.5 x 3.5' or 12 sq. ft. if you run it a little higher like 24". That PLC bar would cover 2x4' nicely, I like the look of those.

I like both but leaning towards the COBs for quality/terps and after a couple of runs they're producing very well, haven't really pushed them yet. I think they can out-produce the LEC with the 3x 100w bars in a 3x4'. I like the extra heat of the CMH in winter though and they can produce a lb. if you're growing for weight. Both can produce top grade bud, going to mix them next run just to see if there's any notable differences with the mixed spectrum. I had a productive run mixing up spectrum in my 2x2 tent a while back, 6x 1gal pulled 6.3 zips. Total accident, was just adding some CFL and LED bulbs for heat so ended up mixing 2700k/3000k/4000k and they blew up.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2016)

Accidental experiments are awesome.

I think that Penicillin was one.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 19, 2016)

Great feedback G. Thanks for taking time out to answer my questions. That cob by greengene is looking good. I may not even need the 6in fan. Need to save a little more but i thing its worth it. Thanks for the info I've made my choice. Cobs here I come. Thanks again. Peace.

BTW. When you chop. Can we get a pic of the plant trimmed up? I'm a sucker for naked ladies.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Great feedback G. Thanks for taking time out to answer my questions. That cob by greengene is looking good. I may not even need the 6in fan. Need to save a little more but i thing its worth it. Thanks for the info I've made my choice. Cobs here I come. Thanks again. Peace.
> 
> BTW. When you chop. Can we get a pic of the plant trimmed up? I'm a sucker for naked ladies.


Cool that'll be a nice setup, worth saving up for and pay back over time. Lol, will trim up one or two, that Plemon looks like an easy trim and coming out tomorrow


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Accidental experiments are awesome.
> 
> I think that Penicillin was one.


For sure, that Blue Ripper started by misreading a Blueberry male


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2016)

We have hairs popping all over, end of week 12 outdoor and week 1 flowering, cola building time. Bitches are dry after 36 hours though 




Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> We have hairs popping all over, end of week 12 outdoor and week 1 flowering, cola building time. Bitches are dry after 36 hours though
> 
> View attachment 3761897
> View attachment 3761899
> ...


Daaaamn! Sounds like your gonna have to dig a sip lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Daaaamn! Sounds like your gonna have to dig a sip lol


Went 15 gal's this year to see if I could get 2 days towards the end but it's a never ending battle, bigger pots, bigger roots, more water, never ending cycle! Going to have to leave the hose down there and put a Y in it 
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Went 15 gal's this year to see if I could get 2 days towards the end but it's a never ending battle, bigger pots, bigger roots, more water, never ending cycle! Going to have to leave the hose down there and put a Y in it
> .


Hey at least its in your yard and not 4 miles out hillside in a valley right, those days suck!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Hey at least its in your yard and not 4 miles out hillside in a valley right, those days suck!


Yeah did enough of that in the past, with almost no rain this year would have been a disaster, or I'd be in tip-top shape


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah did enough of that in the past, with almost no rain this year would have been a disaster, or I'd be in tip-top shape


Very thankful that the days of toting water and building rain catchers in the woods is over .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Very thankful that the days of toting water and building rain catchers in the woods is over .


My lower back reminds me almost daily, thanks to the MJ gods for coconut oil pills!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 20, 2016)

Those ladies are hungry. Tree like. Beautiful green .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Those ladies are hungry. Tree like. Beautiful green .


Cheers, love my outdoor, nothing like those sun COBs. Looks like the Jack's Citrus passes the veg test, they've had nothing but Jack's and tap water @ 1/2 tspn/gal all the way through.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 21, 2016)

Just bought Jacks Hydro. Going to run the 321 recipe. Using up my old stuff first. Tired of over paying for water in a bottle.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

Pulled the Plemon and DOG last night when the lights came on at Day 57. Had to go out so no time to rough-trim and hang they'll get a hair cut and chop today.

The Plemon is a beautiful pheno, density, smell, vigor, quick finish, no popcorn, decent buds all the way down. A little quick dry bud tasted earthy, musky with some sweet flavours on exhale. Kind of reminds me of a bubba kush I grew out about 3 years ago. Have a really vigorous clone that will fit into the line up a couple of rounds out, with some training this thing should pull 1 oz..of dank per gal of medium.




DOG was looking rough towards the end, a little droopy by the time I pulled it. More buds than I was thinking, small, dense and smells good, haven't tried a sampler yet. Only thing with this pheno and why it looks rough is it got PM early on in veg and suffered throughout flowering, was able to keep it in check but the spraying every week made it look like shit by the end. Will be looking for another pheno at some point, lots of seeds left 




Fireballs and Blue Ripper at Day 57, a few more days. not long for the Fireballs, will be checking it daily, 2-3 more days should do it. Centered them under the COBs so they're getting lots of photons for the finish. That Fireballs is going to pull in the 3 zips range, buds are like rocks and considering it's sitting on the floor vs. the Blue Ripper sitting on a 10" stool, it's a very large plant for 3gal. The Blue Ripper buds are as dense as I've seen them and heading for a record yield on a grams per gallon of medium scale. COBs are here to stay 




Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Brother GroErr I Spy An Object In The 4th Photo In The Right Corner Of Your Grow Room That Looks Interesting. What Is It Cause It Looks Vaguely Like A Sub Harmonic Wave Machine


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Just bought Jacks Hydro. Going to run the 321 recipe. Using up my old stuff first. Tired of over paying for water in a bottle.


It seems to do the job for sure. If they had distribution/retailers up here I'd continue using them but a recent email from them tells me they have no plans to get a distribution network going in Canada, it gets expensive with shipping, not worthwhile. Not a big deal for me cost wise because I use so little but it would be nice to have a lower cost product that does the same thing. I've found another Canadian company that looks like they may have some similar products at dirt cheap prices like Jack's and they have local retailers, may give them a shot. They'll all work, just a matter of dialing it into your environment.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Brother GroErr I Spy An Object In The 4th Photo In The Right Corner Of Your Grow Room That Looks Interesting. What Is It Cause It Looks Vaguely Like A Sub Harmonic Wave Machine


lmao, your description sounds better than it is. It's a folding step stool I use for the shorty's, the Plemon was sitting on it. But I like the Sub Harmonic Wave Machine better 

Edit: Or maybe you were referring to the Claber res, still like the SHWM better!


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 21, 2016)

GroErr said:


> lmao, your description sounds better than it is. It's a folding step stool I use for the shorty's, the Plemon was sitting on it. But I like the Sub Harmonic Wave Machine better


Shit I'm Fucking Stoned Cause I Don't Know My Right From My Left. Ok Same Picture However The Thingy In The Left Side Doesn't Look Like A Step Stool. That's What I Was Calling A Bio-Wave Machine


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Shit I'm Fucking Stoned Cause I Don't Know My Right From My Left. Ok Same Picture However The Thingy In The Left Side Doesn't Look Like A Step Stool. That's What I Was Calling A Bio-Wave Machine


Ok now I got it, yeah that's a UV based air filter I was trying to see if it helped keep PM in check and it does look like a BWM  Tried it but it does shit, it's been off and just haven't moved it out. Too much air flow/exchange in that room for any sort of air filter, beside it is another HEPA filter which also did shit  I've just been burning sulfur every 4 weeks or so, between rounds and it's keeping the PM at bay for anything other than really PM susceptible phenos like that DOG I just pulled.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

So I finally got around to trimming up some of the plants that I pulled several weeks ago.. I had 2x keeper phenos from that run of F2's. This BR2-5 pheno and another BR2-3 pheno are almost identical and produced about 2.5 zips each in 2gal pots. This one (BR2-5) trimmed up weighed 54g from what was left, I had ripped a whole branch to take to a buddy with about 1/4 zip and I've smoked 1/4 zip easy off it. It and the BR2-3 pheno pulled about the same so they can both produce well.

Got into a hilarious conversation with my GF while we were trimming it after I'd puffed a pipe of the BR2-5 pheno and we ended up calling it the SYS (Smoke Yourself Stupid) pheno. I was f'd on 1/2 a pipe, like 4 good tokes. Haven't had anything this strong in a while, makes you feel like your brain is shut off, gone, nothing. Will be hitting these 2 phenos with the F1 male again as soon as I can fit them in.

This is all personal until I can get some more flowering, no sharing this one unless I'm smoking it 



Cheers


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 21, 2016)

That is a beautiful fat girl. The environment is so critical. Keeping that dialed in is biggest challenge for myself. One day. I'm in So Cal. We seem to have access to most supplies. My buds still lack that GroErr perfection. Looking good.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2016)

Yum!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> That is a beautiful fat girl. The environment is so critical. Keeping that dialed in is biggest challenge for myself. One day. I'm in So Cal. We seem to have access to most supplies. My buds still lack that GroErr perfection. Looking good.


Hey thanks, good round with multiple strains, some nice bud in there  You're right to look at the whole picture. Little details in every area make up the whole, temps, RH, medium, feeding, watering, lights. Then you make a change and start the tweaks all over 



Javadog said:


> Yum!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

Some bare naked ladies for @OutofLEDCloset 

Plemon with DOG behind it, can't really see much of it - lol



Some perspective on the size of those Plemon buds, the lighter didn't cut it, party cup worked 



Cheers


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 21, 2016)

Man that's some mighty nice trim you got there . Just want to stick your nose in it.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Man that's some mighty nice trim you got there . Just want to stick your nose in it.


Puffing on the finger hash, almost lights out time. Only benefit of trimming


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2016)

Full house coming up in veg. The top and bottom right are 4x 5gal, super-cropped and LST'd/trellised. Filling in the open centers nicely, will be flipped by end of this week. They'll push the room for height, they're all 24"+ now and spread out. Bunch of clones & seedlings in the veg cabinet top-left, another 16 party cups on the platform above those. The Fireballs and Blue Ripper enjoying some elbow room to finish up bottom-left. Both are heavier than that Plemon that just got the chop 



Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some bare naked ladies for @OutofLEDCloset
> 
> Plemon with DOG behind it, can't really see much of it - lol
> 
> ...


Now that's nice .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now that's nice .


If she smokes like she grew she's an almost perfect pheno. Took me like 20 min to do a rough trim, almost nothing other than the larger fans. Going to try and stay away from picking off buds until she's dry and gets a final trim, unless she's holding a lot of water there's some nice weight there. Looking like the baseline for her will be 1 oz./gal of medium


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

I think you sold me on TastyLED cob stick..I wanna try the 150w 2100 series. Now to convince the Mrs.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think you sold me on TastyLED cob stick..I wanna try the 150w 2100 series. Now to convince the Mrs.


Good luck with the "investment" discussion  I'm definitely sold on them, awesome density and quality, tough to beat these 3590's.


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Aug 22, 2016)

just found your thread, glad to come along for the ride


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> just found your thread, glad to come along for the ride


Cheers and welcome Dreadloc, the more the merrier. This is my grow log more or less, whatever is happening in the gardens I share here. Just finishing a round and have a fun round coming up with a mix of the 2 best indoor light sources available. Combining the CMH/315w with 200w of 3590 COBs in about 3.5 x 5', should produce some awesome budz


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2016)

Some day 59 bud porn 

Fireballs, couple of more days, just about there



Blue Ripper, can go a few more days, end of the week



Cheers


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 23, 2016)

Your ladies are hot.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Your ladies are hot.


Thanks, they'll be burning hot soon


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Aug 23, 2016)

Poor little Dog...LOL...the Plemon pushed her out of the photo. 

Nice work Gro!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

Damn site is still having issues, no pic upload button since last night. We need our pics back!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

I know right ! lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know right ! lol


Yeah noticed some issues started yesterday, they know about it but probably an upgrade or patch gone wrong


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah noticed some issues started yesterday, they know about it but probably an upgrade or patch gone wrong


Sunni said they were doing "site maintenance" for what that's worth .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sunni said they were doing "site maintenance" for what that's worth .


Yeah, that's an IT term for some form of patch/update, it sounds less threatening when you say "maintenance" - lol. I remember the last major upgrade wreaked havoc on the site for weeks, hopefully this is just a small update. Maybe we're getting smell-o-vision? lol Wouldn't that be cool on this site!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

The Dawg said:


>


Lol, you should hook-up with some show where you match up songs to some conversation or term, you'd be killing it 

Love the hair and outfits from that era, I was 15 and damn I had some sexy-ass clothes, purple with patterns and large collars, open to the navel, damn we were sexy back then


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

Pic upload is fixed!

My seed/clone cabinet is looking like a jungle while waiting for the cycle to shift. Ttoo many phenos and strains to list, another 10 clones in the cloner. The notable newbies in the cab are those 4x brand new seedlings that popped through about 3 days ago. Dropped 5 seeds, all 5 germed but only 4 of them made it out of the 2 oz. cups into the big girl cups. Those are the first testers of the Blue Ripper male x Blue Dream (HSO) fem cross, interested to see what flavours and vigour comes from these.

Will pick 4-6 for 2 & 3 rounds out, some will just be cloned from the cups, some from the 1gal pots on the floor, and a few will be targets for fresh pollen chucks 

Edit: Can anyone find Waldo the mutant?



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes the Mutant Is Right Their


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Yes the Mutant Is Right Their


Thought it was a mutant but it's just the way the leaves are coming in, here's a better look at Waldo...

Blue Ripper (M) x Blue Dream (HSO):


Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, that's an IT term for some form of patch/update, it sounds less threatening when you say "maintenance" - lol. I remember the last major upgrade wreaked havoc on the site for weeks, hopefully this is just a small update. Maybe we're getting smell-o-vision? lol Wouldn't that be cool on this site!


When they get Feel-Around, that will rock!


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thought it was a mutant but it's just the way the leaves are coming in, here's a better look at Waldo...
> 
> Blue Ripper (M) x Blue Dream (HSO):
> View attachment 3764942
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2016)

Outdoor starting to show little flowers and colas are starting to take shape. Lots of tops in there 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Early night last night, was burping the sift and finger hash bowls and dipped into the finger hash 



Cheers


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2016)

That is a nice amount of finger hash....mmmmmmm


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> That is a nice amount of finger hash....mmmmmmm


That's what she said


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> That is a nice amount of finger hash....mmmmmmm


I'm not usually selfish but when it comes to this stuff I'm a hoarder  Nothing like terps coming off a bowl of that stuff


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'm not usually selfish but when it comes to this stuff I'm a hoarder  Nothing like terps coming off a bowl of that stuff


Ok we need to have the "concentrate/hash" conversation lol. Cuz the tolerance is skyrocketing over here and I'm blowing through the trees way too fast............


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Well the 3gal Fireballs came down at Day 64. haven't tried it yet but a couple of buds fell off while doing the rough trim, smells like another killer BB pheno, wish it had been more PM resistant, but I'll get to run some more of the beans later! This was the largest plant and likely the heaviest as the buds are solid like that Plemon I pulled last week  Blue Ripper needs a couple of days to finish up, last night may have been the last watering. Need to get it out of there, the 4x 5gal's are almost hitting the lights in both tents!

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok we need to have the "concentrate/hash" conversation lol. Cuz the tolerance is skyrocketing over here and I'm blowing through the trees way too fast............


Lol, yeah I heard something about your rate of consumption, get those rooms cycling full-on or you may never catch up to have enough for the good stuff 

Edibles (caps) and finger hash should knock you on your ass. The sift is nice too for vaping and what I make my edibles/caps from.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

How do you vape the sift?

I made e juice now in two batches and the amount of flower needed to make it strong really doesn't make it worth it IMO, at least as strong as I'd need it. 

I wonder if a dry herb vaporizer would work better but I'd like a hand held unit. My juice vaporizer is a 200W DNA by ?Jaybo, his spin on the Reuleaux............

I'm been for days now blowing through blunts a day of strains suppose to be at 18% and 20% THC.............


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How do you vape the sift?
> 
> I made e juice now in two batches and the amount of flower needed to make it strong really doesn't make it worth it IMO, at least as strong as I'd need it.
> 
> ...


Nothing special to be done to vape the sift, I just cure it for a while like a few weeks if I'm using it for anything other than caps. Just fill the vaper and go!

Yeah you won't get as much out of juicing, if you want something daily the caps made with sift are probably your best bet. You'll get somewhere between 5-10% yield depending on the strain/starting material. But once you have that concentrated sift it doesn't take much to make say 100mg pills (~2g to make 20x 100mg pills) which should get you high for the night and reduce the amount you smoke or vape. I usually vape or smoke a small pipe after taking one, then the pill kicks in within an hour and I find I don't smoke anywhere near as much when I'm high on the pills/

I just have a small portable vaporizer and it works well, just have to keep it clean and charged, it goes about 10 vapes on a charge which is more than enough for me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nothing special to be done to vape the sift, I just cure it for a while like a few weeks if I'm using it for anything other than caps. Just fill the vaper and go!
> 
> Yeah you won't get as much out of juicing, if you want something daily the caps made with sift are probably your best bet. You'll get somewhere between 5-10% yield depending on the strain/starting material. But once you have that concentrated sift it doesn't take much to make say 100mg pills (~2g to make 20x 100mg pills) which should get you high for the night and reduce the amount you smoke or vape. I usually vape or smoke a small pipe after taking one, then the pill kicks in within an hour and I find I don't smoke anywhere near as much when I'm high on the pills/
> 
> I just have a small portable vaporizer and it works well, just have to keep it clean and charged, it goes about 10 vapes on a charge which is more than enough for me.


Ok thanks for the feedback. I know we have touched briefly on this in the past but I'm really having a hard time here trying to cut down because if not where will I end up lol. The lungs are taking a beating from the joints/blunts. I have a bong I use mostly at night too but I find not only changing the method of smoking but changing strains around to be the only thing to work to bring down the tolerance. I have a buddy with the same issue so we trade some meds here and there, but right now like you said I need to fill the new grow space soon as it's ready and take down a big one to stockpile some.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Outdoor is rocking, drinking heavily, ~4.5 gal each every 36 hours now 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback. I know we have touched briefly on this in the past but I'm really having a hard time here trying to cut down because if not where will I end up lol. The lungs are taking a beating from the joints/blunts. I have a bong I use mostly at night too but I find not only changing the method of smoking but changing strains around to be the only thing to work to bring down the tolerance. I have a buddy with the same issue so we trade some meds here and there, but right now like you said I need to fill the new grow space soon as it's ready and take down a big one to stockpile some.


Yeah I'm not a big smoker for the same reason, vape & pipes only, the odd joint if I'm smoking with a buddy but 90% is vape/pipes which reduces the amount needed. Switching up strains helps, I do the same, generally have 4-5 small jars around with my favs and change them up.

Don't know if you're anywhere where you can do outdoor. Those 2x 15gal will end up hashed and give me a good stash for a while. I do outdoor for the grow but don't need all that bud so it'll all go into the hash/sift bin(s)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I'm not a big smoker for the same reason, vape & pipes only, the odd joint if I'm smoking with a buddy but 90% is vape/pipes which reduces the amount needed. Switching up strains helps, I do the same, generally have 4-5 small jars around with my favs and change them up.
> 
> Don't know if you're anywhere where you can do outdoor. Those 2x 15gal will end up hashed and give me a good stash for a while. I do outdoor for the grow but don't need all that bud so it'll all go into the hash/sift bin(s)


At the current time outdoor is not an option for me unfortunately.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> At the current time outdoor is not an option for me unfortunately.


Well things are quickly changing, hopefully you'll be in a position to try some outdoor down the road. Easier on the electric bill too


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Well things are quickly changing, hopefully you'll be in a position to try some outdoor down the road. Easier on the electric bill too


Nov is a stones throw away...........


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nov is a stones throw away...........


Not sure where you are, is that a medical vote in your state? We just got re-instated for medical grows here Aug. 24th, not that it makes any difference to me, I'll wait to register until I've seen how full legalization goes next spring.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 27, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not sure where you are, is that a medical vote in your state? We just got re-instated for medical grows here Aug. 24th, not that it makes any difference to me, I'll wait to register until I've seen how full legalization goes next spring.


Well the state did something really funny. They legalized CBD only MMJ via state approved dispensaries and doctors who have taken the proper training with the state. They also handed (5) nurseries in the state licenses to start growing. Mind we are voting on this in Nov? Basically this tells me vote or not it's gonna pass because they're gonna rig it, they just want to make sure they get their claws into the game before anyone else can so they have control, and by they I mean they greedy and crooked politicians turned dope dealers. 

Best part though even if you wanted to use the CBD only that they legalized, you can't grow it on your own yet just buy it through their available channels. 

I will leave it at that because I know the politics shit has ruffled feathers around here lately and some members have left. I do not want to say something thinking it's my opinion and harmless and get booted for it.......


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2016)

The outdoor plants are setting up some dense tops there Gro. Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well the state did something really funny. They legalized CBD only MMJ via state approved dispensaries and doctors who have taken the proper training with the state. They also handed (5) nurseries in the state licenses to start growing. Mind we are voting on this in Nov? Basically this tells me vote or not it's gonna pass because they're gonna rig it, they just want to make sure they get their claws into the game before anyone else can so they have control, and by they I mean they greedy and crooked politicians turned dope dealers.
> 
> Best part though even if you wanted to use the CBD only that they legalized, you can't grow it on your own yet just buy it through their available channels.
> 
> I will leave it at that because I know the politics shit has ruffled feathers around here lately and some members have left. I do not want to say something thinking it's my opinion and harmless and get booted for it.......


Yeah I hear you, they tried to do something similar here (lock in the medical MJ market for a few large producers, all buddies of the previous administration) and disallowed home grows for a while. It was challenged and went to the supreme court who told the government to re-instate home grows. The new program kicked in last week but it took a couple of years. Even now though they're trying to limit the availability of seeds and clones to a handful of large producers - yeah right, like I'm not going to produce my own seeds, ha. Just in case they clamp down on seed purchases I just bought a bunch of genetics to have enough breeding stock to last me until I kick it, those will be passed on to my son 

I've been under the radar for about 35 years and will remain that way unless there's a free/open market, including home grows when we legalize recreational next year. I don't trust governments and even less so when big $ are involved. The only databases they have my name and address are my passport, drivers license, and tax department, that's all they need to know about me.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Javadog said:


> The outdoor plants are setting up some dense tops there Gro. Nice!


Cheers JD, that pheno does really well outdoor, should be a nice stash of sift coming off those 2 babies


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Lonely Blue Ripper finishing up at Day 65, IR highlighting those tight/fat colas. Hopefully getting the next round setup tonight, will just move and leave this one under one of the 100w Tasty bars for a day or two while the new round gets going.



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I hear you, they tried to do something similar here (lock in the medical MJ market for a few large producers, all buddies of the previous administration) and disallowed home grows for a while. It was challenged and went to the supreme court who told the government to re-instate home grows. The new program kicked in last week but it took a couple of years. Even now though they're trying to limit the availability of seeds and clones to a handful of large producers - yeah right, like I'm not going to produce my own seeds, ha. Just in case they clamp down on seed purchases I just bought a bunch of genetics to have enough breeding stock to last me until I kick it, those will be passed on to my son
> 
> I've been under the radar for about 35 years and will remain that way unless there's a free/open market, including home grows when we legalize recreational next year. I don't trust governments and even less so when big $ are involved. The only databases they have my name and address are my passport, drivers license, and tax department, that's all they need to know about me.


I'm not one of the tin foil wearing guys but I'm not oblivious to my surroundings either. And if you guys think legalization in this country will happen without Monsanto trying to eliminate the competition of seeds then you're crazy. I also have stocked up on genetics beans wise a lot for the same reasons. I really could grow for ever taking clones and beans but part of me fears what the big corps will be trying to do here...............


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lonely Blue Ripper finishing up at Day 65, IR highlighting those tight/fat colas. Hopefully getting the next round setup tonight, will just move and leave this one under one of the 100w Tasty bars for a day or two while the new round gets going.
> 
> View attachment 3767717
> 
> Cheers


Why is it white like that ...... that's cool looking


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not one of the tin foil wearing guys but I'm not oblivious to my surroundings either. And if you guys think legalization in this country will happen without Monsanto trying to eliminate the competition of seeds then you're crazy. I also have stocked up on genetics beans wise a lot for the same reasons. I really could grow for ever taking clones and beans but part of me fears what the big corps will be trying to do here...............


Monsanto already bought out a lot of the companies in the hydroponics industry (just bought botanicare and general hydroponics), they just bought gavita too so they are working their way in the lighting business as well, wonder if they will get involved with LEDs.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Monsanto already bought out a lot of the companies in the hydroponics industry (just bought botanicare and general hydroponics), they just bought gavita too so they are working their way in the lighting business as well, wonder if they will get involved with LEDs.


The misinformation is really obnoxious. Scott's Miracle Gro bought both Botanicare and GH, IT IS NOT MONSANTO. While Scotts has a relationship with Monsanto, because it markets some products for Monsanto, THEY ARE NOT THE SAME COMPANY. This is like saying Foot-Locker or Amazon is Nike because they sell Nike's shoes. Why slander a smallish nutrient and soil company when Monsanto is the problem. Consolidation is a natural part of economic markets, the unnatural issue is the monopoly and control Monsanto has over the GMO seeds/herbicide market for factory farming, and Scotts has absolutely nothing to do with Monsanto's large scale farming operations.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How do you vape the sift?
> 
> I made e juice now in two batches and the amount of flower needed to make it strong really doesn't make it worth it IMO, at least as strong as I'd need it.
> 
> ...


I smoke a lot and have a huge tolerance, but my dry vape works great for me, probably not as efficient as a bong, but much easier on the body.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> The misinformation is really obnoxious. Scott's Miracle Gro bought both Botanicare and GH, IT IS NOT MONSANTO. While Scotts has a relationship with Monsanto, because it markets some products for Monsanto, THEY ARE NOT THE SAME COMPANY. This is like saying Foot-Locker or Amazon is Nike because they sell Nike's shoes. Why slander a smallish nutrient and soil company when Monsanto is the problem. Consolidation is a natural part of economic markets, the unnatural issue is the monopoly and control Monsanto has over the GMO seeds/herbicide market for factory farming.


Scotts-Miracle Grow and Monsanto been working hand in hand since the 1990's , to me they are the same entity. Monsanto even owns a portion of Scotts-Miracle Grow. They share their secrets and work together on many projects.

1998 - Monsanto: Scotts entered into a collaboration with the Monsanto Company to apply products of biotechnology to the multi-billion dollar turfgrass and ornamental plants business. Under the agreement, Scotts and Monsanto agree to share technologies, including Monsanto's extensive genetic library of plant traits and Scotts' proprietary gene gun technology to produce transgenic turfgrasses and ornamental plants.

1999 - Ortho/Roundup: Entering into the pesticide industry, Scotts completed agreements with Monsanto Company for exclusive U.S., Canada, U.K., France, Germany, and Australia agency and marketing rights to Monsanto's consumer Roundup herbicide products and for the purchase of the Ortho and related lawn and garden businesses.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Monsanto already bought out a lot of the companies in the hydroponics industry (just bought botanicare and general hydroponics), they just bought gavita too so they are working their way in the lighting business as well, wonder if they will get involved with LEDs.


Actually I was under the same impression and it's not Monsanto it's the parent company of scott's miracle grow that bought the controlling interest in gavita. And I'm sure like @ttystikk thinks it's for funds to develop a new light think (LED)


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Scotts-Miracle Grow and Monsanto been working hand in hand since the 1990's , to me they are the same entity. Monsanto even owns a portion of Scotts-Miracle Grow. They share their secrets and work together on many projects.
> 
> 1998 - Monsanto: Scotts entered into a collaboration with the Monsanto Company to apply products of biotechnology to the multi-billion dollar turfgrass and ornamental plants business. Under the agreement, Scotts and Monsanto agree to share technologies, including Monsanto's extensive genetic library of plant traits and Scotts' proprietary gene gun technology to produce transgenic turfgrasses and ornamental plants.
> 
> 1999 - Ortho/Roundup: Entering into the pesticide industry, Scotts completed agreements with Monsanto Company for exclusive U.S., Canada, U.K., France, Germany, and Australia agency and marketing rights to Monsanto's consumer Roundup herbicide products and for the purchase of the Ortho and related lawn and garden businesses.


Citing nearly 20 year old stuff is not very helpful.

Yes, just as i am sure Footlocker has agreements to sell nike shoes, are you going to start slandering Footlocker for running sweatshops in china? Im just saying its hard to blame one company for doing business with a company in COMPLETELY DIFFERENT INDUSTRY (retail products mainly) when the problem you have with the other company, Monsanto, is their large scale herbicide and GMO seed monopoly. I am not defending Monsanto, i think its an example of failing capitalism, but i dont agree with blaming Scotts for the sins of monsanto. Scotts main association with monsanto is the sale of Roundup in big box retail stores, this is a TINY percentage of the roundup Monsanto makes, Monsanto is an industrial producer, Scotts just sells it to your neighbor to kill weeds in his driveway, thats not the problem anyone has with monsanto.

Place blame in the proper location, thats all i ask.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Actually I was under the same impression and it's not Monsanto it's the parent company of scott's miracle grow that bought the controlling interest in gavita. And I'm sure like @ttystikk thinks it's for funds to develop a new light think (LED)


Ya scotts has been buying up stuff, but its not Monsanto. Scotts is not a subsidiary of anyone, its a publicly traded independent company.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> Ya scotts has been buying up stuff, but its not Monsanto


You're correct and I had it backwards, the Hawthorne Group is under Scott's and not vice versa my apologies


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You're correct and I had it backwards, the Hawthorne Group is under Scott's and not vice versa my apologies


Ya, lots of people are missinformed on Scotts, im no fan of their product, but lumping them in with Monsanto really isnt fair, Monsanto is a huge problem. Scotts is just a shitty fertilizer/soil company.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> Ya, lots of people are missinformed on Scotts, im no fan of their product, but lumping them in with Monsanto really isnt fair, Monsanto is a huge problem. Scotts is just a shitty fertilizer/soil company.


I never lumped Monsanto with Scotts my post was about Monsanto and the issue with destroying genetics in the future with cannabis how they have been weeding out the crop industry save for their own seeds.

But anyhow, it's all a big issue for all of us.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Scotts-Miracle Grow and Monsanto been working hand in hand since the 1990's , to me they are the same entity. Monsanto even owns a portion of Scotts-Miracle Grow. They share their secrets and work together on many projects.
> 
> 1998 - Monsanto: Scotts entered into a collaboration with the Monsanto Company to apply products of biotechnology to the multi-billion dollar turfgrass and ornamental plants business. Under the agreement, Scotts and Monsanto agree to share technologies, including Monsanto's extensive genetic library of plant traits and Scotts' proprietary gene gun technology to produce transgenic turfgrasses and ornamental plants.
> 
> 1999 - Ortho/Roundup: Entering into the pesticide industry, Scotts completed agreements with Monsanto Company for exclusive U.S., Canada, U.K., France, Germany, and Australia agency and marketing rights to Monsanto's consumer Roundup herbicide products and for the purchase of the Ortho and related lawn and garden businesses.


Where did u see that Monsanto owns a portion of SMG? If this is true, which is quite possible as its a widely held stock, it is less than 3% stake, but i can find no information on this, interested where you found it.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I never lumped Monsanto with Scotts my post was about Monsanto and the issue with destroying genetics in the future with cannabis how they have been weeding out the crop industry save for their own seeds.
> 
> But anyhow, it's all a big issue for all of us.


no but LOTS of people do, sorry didnt mean to imply u were.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> no but LOTS of people do, sorry didnt mean to imply u were.


No need to apologize I thought u were implying I did though because you had quoted me. This is good for all of us so we clear up the misinformation.

@GroErr My apologies for derailing the thread here


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I hear you, they tried to do something similar here (lock in the medical MJ market for a few large producers, all buddies of the previous administration) and disallowed home grows for a while. It was challenged and went to the supreme court who told the government to re-instate home grows. The new program kicked in last week but it took a couple of years. Even now though they're trying to limit the availability of seeds and clones to a handful of large producers - yeah right, like I'm not going to produce my own seeds, ha. Just in case they clamp down on seed purchases I just bought a bunch of genetics to have enough breeding stock to last me until I kick it, those will be passed on to my son
> 
> I've been under the radar for about 35 years and will remain that way unless there's a free/open market, including home grows when we legalize recreational next year. I don't trust governments and even less so when big $ are involved. The only databases they have my name and address are my passport, drivers license, and tax department, that's all they need to know about me.


Welcome to how business is done in America today. 

Despicable, tilted towards the already rich while the poor and sick are ignored, AGAIN. 

It's a fundamental problem with how our country is run and governed, thinking the fastest growing, most profitable business to come along since the dot com bubble would be any exception is folly.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> Ya scotts has been buying up stuff, but its not Monsanto. Scotts is not a subsidiary of anyone, its a publicly traded independent company.


Scotts is part of Hawthorne Group. Same ones who bought Botanicare.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Scotts is part of Hawthorne Group. Same ones who bought Botanicare.


I believe Scott's actually created Hawthorne as its subsidiary for indoor hydroponic stuff, it is just a branch of Scotts that they are buying up a lot of hydro stuff for.

Hope my GH products dont go by the way of miracle grow and start being total shit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 28, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> I believe Scott's actually created Hawthorne as its subsidiary for indoor hydroponic stuff, it is just a branch of Scotts that they are buying up a lot of hydro stuff for.
> 
> Hope my GH products dont go by the way of miracle grow and start being total shit.


I use general hydroponics products too, best for the price in my opinion I particularly like their 3 part and maxibloom. I also really like their diamond nectar for the price its great stuff for my hydroponic system. I tried advanced nutrients and didn't see much of a difference at all, I still use the 3 part gen hydro.I Don't like funding them but I also don't like funding Walmart but sometimes you just cant help but to save yourself some money


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not one of the tin foil wearing guys but I'm not oblivious to my surroundings either. And if you guys think legalization in this country will happen without Monsanto trying to eliminate the competition of seeds then you're crazy. I also have stocked up on genetics beans wise a lot for the same reasons. I really could grow for ever taking clones and beans but part of me fears what the big corps will be trying to do here...............


Yeah, don't know about the Monsanto angle but there are enough greedy politicians here in Canada to warrant having my own genetics. All levels of government from the feds down to municipal are lining up for a piece of the tax grab when recreational comes next year. The new drug lords want it all and can setup (or at least try) their own rules until they're challenged in the courts. Interesting times to come...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, don't know about the Monsanto angle but there are enough greedy politicians here in Canada to warrant having my own genetics. All levels of government from the feds down to municipal are lining up for a piece of the tax grab when recreational comes next year. The new drug lords want it all and can setup (or at least try) their own rules until they're challenged in the courts. Interesting times to come...


When it's all said and done it will be like when they legalized liquor so yes VERY interesting times to come. Here in the US one of the biggest groups lobbying against the legalization is the liquor industry, and in some states they're pushing to get first crack at the dispensary licenses using their status as licensees for LS as a bonus like one thing has anything to do with the other lol.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Why is it white like that ...... that's cool looking


Hey @skunkwreck that's a WiFi camera (pics or video) mounted on the wall. It has IR lights so it can take pics or video during lights out. It turns out almost like a black & white pic and highlights the buds. Love it for taking shots when the buds are swollen


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I use general hydroponics products too, best for the price in my opinion I particularly like their 3 part and maxibloom. I also really like their diamond nectar for the price its great stuff for my hydroponic system. I tried advanced nutrients and didn't see much of a difference at all, I still use the 3 part gen hydro.I Don't like funding them but I also don't like funding Walmart but sometimes you just cant help but to save yourself some money


Its like the southpark were they burn down wal-mart and then the local grocery store just becomes the new wal-mart.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Welcome to how business is done in America today.
> 
> Despicable, tilted towards the already rich while the poor and sick are ignored, AGAIN.
> 
> It's a fundamental problem with how our country is run and governed, thinking the fastest growing, most profitable business to come along since the dot com bubble would be any exception is folly.


No different on either side of the border, greed driven policy never works for long. Will be interesting to see where it goes but lots of turmoil for a while I'd think for all of us.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No need to apologize I thought u were implying I did though because you had quoted me. This is good for all of us so we clear up the misinformation.
> 
> @GroErr My apologies for derailing the thread here


Not a problem, any civil discussion related to the industry is all good


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

GroErr said:


> No different on either side of the border, greed driven policy never works for long. Will be interesting to see where it goes but lots of turmoil for a while I'd think for all of us.


I'd like to think the Canadians could take a long, hard look at where corporate driven oligopoly has gotten the United States and act accordingly. I may be asking a lot of our neighbors- but a bad example is perhaps the most instructive.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd like to think the Canadians could take a long, hard look at where corporate driven oligopoly has gotten the United States and act accordingly. I may be asking a lot of our neighbors- but a bad example is perhaps the most instructive.


Yeah, not looking that way over here, blinders on, quick $ signs is all they're seeing, no long term thinking. Investors with deep pockets are driving policy and keeping it as tightly closed as they can to line their own pockets. Huge mistake, like you said, this could be the next .com and drive all kinds of small business opportunities, create jobs, generate tax revenue, but spread the wealth across a wider range than the few connected players with deep pockets.

I have to think longer term the market will open up. We didn't get to this point by toeing the line, if they don't do it right the market will right itself. That could be in the form of an adjusted black/grey market in areas where the greed invites black market opportunities


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2016)

Got the next round in there tonight. 4x 5gal, they've had a few weeks veg, 3 are ~30" above the soil, the smaller one is 24". That's after spreading them out in the trellises, they should be large, 42"-48" after the stretch. Lot of blue in this round. 2x Blue Pyramid from Pyramid Seeds, looking for a replacement pheno I lost a while back. The last pheno was like pulling hash chunks off the vine. One is smaller, I popped them about 2 weeks apart. 1x Blue Ripper, this is my control strain to see how these lights behave, the rest are from seed. Last one is a 1st reg F1 cross of Blue Ripper (M) x Harlequin (hoping it's fem, this thing showed a few hairs early, then nothing since). 2nd pic has them tagged for reference.

Lights are configured with the 315w SS LEC in the middle, flanked by 1x 100w Tasty LED T2-1400's on each side (LEC wasn't on when I took the pic but you can see the reflector above the first Tasty bar). The LEC will run a bit higher than the LED bars so should get a good cross-over from both. Should be good, mixing spectrum from 2 of the best light sources should build some nice colas 




Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh wow that is the Yello dude...lol...great track.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2016)

Pulled the Blue Ripper at Day 66, she's ripe and very fat, nice tight buds, liking the production off those COBs 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the Blue Ripper at Day 66, she's ripe and very fat, nice tight buds, liking the production off those COBs
> 
> View attachment 3768888
> 
> Cheers


That chick is chunky! My favorite kind of fat girl, lmao


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That chick is chunky! My favorite kind of fat girl, lmao


I'd say this one's pregnant but no seeds in there  Those COBs are f'n awesome, I'm sold


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'd say this one's pregnant but no seeds in there  Those COBs are f'n awesome, I'm sold


Oh ya


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'd say this one's pregnant but no seeds in there  Those COBs are f'n awesome, I'm sold


Im asking the jolly fat elf for 3 of the 150w CoB sticks for Christmas....I'm hoping the 3 will effectively replace one 600w hps system.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Im asking the jolly fat elf for 3 of the 150w CoB sticks for Christmas....I'm hoping the 3 will effectively replace one 600w hps system.


Hey skunkwreck, be good and hopefully Santa will bring you some of these  450w of 3590's would blow away the 600 based on what I'm seeing here with 300w. That Blue Ripper has more weight than any previous clones of it in 3gal, no question there.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2016)

Another option would be to run those CXB3590 at 75W each on a 320H driver. Efficiency loss is minimal, you get 300W of output and by itself it will replace a 600W HPS.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Another option would be to run those CXB3590 at 75W each on a 320H driver. Efficiency loss is minimal, you get 300W of output and by itself it will replace a 600W HPS.


Yeah I'd agree on 300w doing it, I'm pretty sure with this multiple bar config I could run/space those 3x 100w bars (1.4A) in a 3x4' and get some nice weight with a decent producer. I can see adding another 2x 100w soon


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok some Day 1 adjustments - lol I had this in mind and went ahead and did it last night. I have those 2x 100w bars flanking the LEC but with them pointing straight down the spectrum mix is mainly on the outside edges, not likely getting many LED photons towards the center.

I have those 100w bars hanging with 4x chains, I adjusted them to angle (slight, like 25 degrees or so) so they're covering the edges well still but throwing photons towards the center as well and should mix it up better. Long way to go but room is dialed in with some adjustments (I was running 300w & 12gal of medium, now 515w/20gal), just increased my intake and exhaust a bit and brought the temps and RH back in line where I want them (78-81F/45 to 50% RH). Let's rock & roll!

2nd pic shows all the lighting fixtures including the 65w 630/660nm panel that goes 10 minutes before lights on (left), and the 730nm bar (right-wall) that goes 10 minutes after light out.




Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Ok some Day 1 adjustments - lol I had this in mind and went ahead and did it last night. I have those 2x 100w bars flanking the LEC but with them pointing straight down the spectrum mix is mainly on the outside edges, not likely getting many LED photons towards the center.
> 
> I have those 100w bars hanging with 4x chains, I adjusted them to angle (slight, like 25 degrees or so) so they're covering the edges well still but throwing photons towards the center as well and should mix it up better. Long way to go but room is dialed in with some adjustments (I was running 300w & 12gal of medium, now 515w/20gal), just increased my intake and exhaust a bit and brought the temps and RH back in line where I want them (78-81F/45 to 50% RH). Let's rock & roll!
> 
> ...


I do a similar thing with hps and blurples, I hang the led at a tilt angle and aim them into the path of the hps


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I do a similar thing with hps and blurples, I hang the led at a tilt angle and aim them into the path of the hps


Blurple + HPS; making the best of a bad situation, kinda like fat girls and beer goggles, lmao


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

You know how it is, life gives you lemons you find someone with potatos and have them make vodka and use your lemons to make salty dogs or somethin, not sure how the saying really goes


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You know how it is, life gives you lemons you find someone with potatos and have them make vodka and use your lemons to make salty dogs or somethin, not sure how the saying really goes


Exactly the use I have for the extra Top LED (now MARS) reflector blurple panels. They veg well and the one hanging in the flower room just comes on for 10 minutes at a time, when you turn on the "Bloom" switch and leave the "Grow" switch off, all you get are the red diodes at about 65W. making some use of my lemons - lol


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2016)

OK, late as usual. 

Will you look at how fat that top bud is! Compare it to the doorknob!

Good stems on this breed, for sure.

Nice job. Congrats on completing the cycle.

Now back to read up on the changes.... :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> OK, late as usual.
> 
> Will you look at how fat that top bud is! Compare it to the doorknob!
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, she's liking those COBs. Will be interesting to see how her 5gal sister goes this round. She's bottom-right in the pic and much larger than that "little" 3gal coming in. Changes for this round are mixing the CMH + COBs to see what happens with the mixed light source, 515w vs. 300w, and 5gal vs. 3gal. The fan at the top-right corner is 30" H, these will be monsters once they stretch, I'm thinking 3.5'x5' or so 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, a nice, lush start. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, a nice, lush start. :0)


Yeah thanks, I'm liking the look of these going in. Have a feeling they're going to blow up nicely in the next couple of weeks. I may have to tie the larger Blue Pyramid down, will see how the stretch goes. If those are anything like the previous BP I had, they stretch like mofos.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2016)

Day 4 and they're starting to stretch out a bit. Won't see that door knob in any camshots for a few weeks 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2016)

Outdoor 15gal Blue Ripper's at 13 weeks outdoor, ~3 weeks into flowering. Some cooler nights coming up should speed things up a bit. The fence on the right in the second pic is 6'H, hoping they're finished stretching, they're supposed to be "stealth" 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2016)

One week and they've stretched quite a bit, had to move the lights up. Gave the 2 shorter one's at the back a 3.5" boost to even out the canopy, they should stay fairly even now. The LEC is as high as it'll go without making a shorter hanger. The line between the reflective sheets is 4ft. 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> One week and they've stretched quite a bit, had to move the lights up. Gave the 2 shorter one's at the back a 3.5" boost to even out the canopy, they should stay fairly even now. The LEC is as high as it'll go without making a shorter hanger. The line between the reflective sheets is 4ft.
> 
> View attachment 3773289
> 
> Cheers


COB LED changes things, in a big way.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> COB LED changes things, in a big way.


So far they're responding more like the primary source which is the LEC. A couple of things I've noticed switching back & forth are the stretch from the LEC's is bigger than the COBs. The other is when they're under the LEC's they pray almost straight up, under the COBs on their own they don't do that. Here's a pic from the last COB round at day 7 with lights on, check out how the leaves are pointing either parallel or down vs. straight up in the pic above.



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 5, 2016)

If I May Ask. What's Your Light Distance Pertaining To The Tasty Led?? The Reason Is I'm Seeing What Appears To Be Early Taco Leafing? Plus With The Drooping Leaves Could Mean Light Is Too Close? Just Sharing A Stoned Thought


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> So far they're responding more like the primary source which is the LEC. A couple of things I've noticed switching back & forth are the stretch from the LEC's is bigger than the COBs. The other is when they're under the LEC's they pray almost straight up, under the COBs on their own they don't do that. Here's a pic from the last COB round at day 7 with lights on, check out how the leaves are pointing either parallel or down vs. straight up in the pic above.
> 
> View attachment 3773524
> 
> Cheers


Mine actually droop a bit under COB LED.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mine actually droop a bit under COB LED.


Yeah it's strange because under the COBs they almost seemed droopy right through the cycle yet they performed better when it came to bud production. Under the LEC's they've always pointed straight up, like they're reaching for the light


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah it's strange because under the COBs they almost seemed droopy right through the cycle yet they performed better when it came to bud production. Under the LEC's they've always pointed straight up, like they're reaching for the light


My COB LED product is so much better than what I get from under LEC that people can tell from across the room. And my LEC product is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 5, 2016)

Remember the different light sources will make the plants feed differently on their own so who knows what happens when they're mixed


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> If I May Ask. What's Your Light Distance Pertaining To The Tasty Led?? The Reason Is I'm Seeing What Appears To Be Early Taco Leafing? Plus With The Drooping Leaves Could Mean Light Is Too Close? Just Sharing A Stoned Thought


Hey Dawg, those droopy one's were the last round at Day 7, the COBs were 16-18" from the canopy, finished really well, all 3 except the DOG (bottom-right in the pic) which was just a blah pheno with tiny buds. I attributed that to the fact it got PM early on in veg and never really recovered, but all around it wasn't a good pheno. The rest were just sort of drooping (in comparison to the newer larger plants under the LEC/COB mix) but generated huge colas/buds so I'm not complaining. Just an interesting observation how they react between the COBs and LEC's. No differences in the environment, medium, feeding, so I have to think it's something to do with the lights...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My COB LED product is so much better than what I get from under LEC that people can tell from across the room. And my LEC product is nothing to scoff at.


Oh, no question there, not a complaint as the buds were tighter on all the strains and the terps were much stronger. Just an interesting difference between the 2 light sources. Will be interesting to see how the bud development goes and density particularly in the center where they're getting primarily the LEC lighting.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Remember the different light sources will make the plants feed differently on their own so who knows what happens when they're mixed


Yeah for sure, the mixed lighting is the main change the environment is the same, only light source changes but LEC being the primary source so they're behaving more like flowering under the LEC. They're on the same feeding/watering schedule and just hit the point where the 5gal's are dry every other day so they'll be getting the same amount of water/feed unless one gets a def, so far they're all happy. Only one mutation which I had on my original Blue Pyramid, the larger Blue Pyramid pheno has 2x leaves which at first glance looks like a def (N) but it's actually a mutation, those leaves are bright yellow but not from a def, the rest of the plant is normal other than those 2x leaves. Will try and get a decent pic to show it later. You can see them in _this pic _about the middle in the left row....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah for sure, the mixed lighting is the main change the environment is the same, only light source changes but LEC being the primary source so they're behaving more like flowering under the LEC. They're on the same feeding/watering schedule and just hit the point where the 5gal's are dry every other day so they'll be getting the same amount of water/feed unless one gets a def, so far they're all happy. Only one mutation which I had on my original Blue Pyramid, the larger Blue Pyramid pheno has 2x leaves which at first glance looks like a def (N) but it's actually a mutation, those leaves are bright yellow but not from a def, the rest of the plant is normal other than those 2x leaves. Will try and get a decent pic to show it later. You can see them in _this pic _about the middle in the left row....


I will be watching for sure to see how the mixed lighting goes for you this run. I'm still waiting on a driver for my new DIY flower LED light..........


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I will be watching for sure to see how the mixed lighting goes for you this run. I'm still waiting on a driver for my new DIY flower LED light..........


Can't wait to see your LED come up, like the LEC, you won't be disappointed in performance. This mix run is kinda nice, leaves me with a T2-1400 available for a little side grow, some seeds perhaps


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

Before I plan any seed runs, time for a little cured BR2-5 Blue Ripper F2 keeper  

Next clone will get hit by the Blue Ripper male that fathered it, would love to isolate the power in this pheno, whoa 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

Here's that mutation I mentioned earlier on the larger Blue Pyramid, 3 fingers on 2 leaves bright yellow but otherwise healthy. I have one similar on my Blue Dream cut, one leaf goes half green/half yellow.



Cheers


----------



## Sativied (Sep 5, 2016)

That mutation is called variegation. Harmless when it's on a few leaves but obviously the lack of chlorophyll is not a good thing by itself. Fyi it can inherit and propagated with cloning too. I've seen a few where it was 50-50% per leaflet, the stuff ornamental plant breeders get excited about.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2016)

Sativied said:


> That mutation is called variegation. Harmless when it's on a few leaves but obviously the lack of chlorophyll is not a good thing by itself. Fyi it can inherit and propagated with cloning too. I've seen a few where it was 50-50% per leaflet, the stuff ornamental plant breeders get excited about.


Hey Sativied thanks for the info, that's more or less what I'd read on these, nothing to be concerned about if it's just a couple of leaves. I've seen it on my HSO Blue Dream every round and it's been a clone for a couple of years now so it does pass through, at least in some cases. That one is cooler because it is a single finger which goes about 60% green and the other 40% bright yellow. Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2016)

Outdoor coming along just fine, a little behind, we're still in a heat wave here, but they're not complaining...




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Before I plan any seed runs, time for a little cured BR2-5 Blue Ripper F2 keeper
> 
> Next clone will get hit by the Blue Ripper male that fathered it, would love to isolate the power in this pheno, whoa
> 
> ...


It is not hard to see....that thing looks like an oil soaked rag...wet.

Hoo hoo! I am reminded of when bowls seem to burn without 
seeming to react, as just the oil burns off. A very good sign.

Enjoy!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is not hard to see....that thing looks like an oil soaked rag...wet.
> 
> Hoo hoo! I am reminded of when bowls seem to burn without
> seeming to react, as just the oil burns off. A very good sign.
> ...


Cheers JD, that one coats your fingers with finger hash when you fill a bowl or roll one, that's a good sign 

Some Plemon tonight


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey Dawg, those droopy one's were the last round at Day 7, the COBs were 16-18" from the canopy, finished really well, all 3 except the DOG (bottom-right in the pic) which was just a blah pheno with tiny buds. I attributed that to the fact it got PM early on in veg and never really recovered, but all around it wasn't a good pheno. The rest were just sort of drooping (in comparison to the newer larger plants under the LEC/COB mix) but generated huge colas/buds so I'm not complaining. Just an interesting observation how they react between the COBs and LEC's. No differences in the environment, medium, feeding, so I have to think it's something to do with the lights...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2016)

Young'ns coming up in veg. Will hold them for a while in the 1gal's, they'll flower in about 6 1/2 weeks so need to slow them down for a bit. They'll likely end up in 7gal's. Nice mix of clones, the Plemon and Blue Ripper will be the first gen clones. Plemon seems to be liking the super cropping, want to see what it can do with some training and a bigger pot.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 7, 2016)

Is that straight JTR a clone or a new popping?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Is that straight JTR a clone or a new popping?


No that's a killer JTR pheno clone I've been running for close to 3 years. It's the female of the Blue Ripper cross. Still one of the frostiest buds in the garden


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Just happened upon your page bro and glad I did. Looks like you got some cool shit going on and flowers are looking nice. And imagine that, alot of cool mofos hanging about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

looks like the next round is gonna rock GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just happened upon your page bro and glad I did. Looks like you got some cool shit going on and flowers are looking nice. And imagine that, alot of cool mofos hanging about


Hey Vnsmkr thanks for popping in and welcome, just sharing the man cave with some great RIU folks, hope things are going well for you, peace


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like the next round is gonna rock GroErr


Cheers Don, looking forward to that Plemon when it grows up a bit


----------



## elfo777 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow sorry if anyone asked before me, but how do you get buds that frosty? Looks delicious.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

elfo777 said:


> Wow sorry if anyone asked before me, but how do you get buds that frosty? Looks delicious.


Hey thanks @elfo777 I'd like to take credit but it's 90% genetics, the rest is giving them the right environment and having an eye/nose for the winners. No shortcuts to finding the right pheno in a sea of seeds, just have to pop, judge/smell/taste and cull like a mofo. Sometimes you get lucky or if the genetics are solid you can find gems in the first few seeds, the latest addition of Plemon, took about 6 seeds to find a winner pheno. That JTR pheno was found in my first pack as well.

Culling is probably the hardest thing for a grower to do but with only so much space, only the best of the best can survive!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

I must have pissed off mother nature or something, big storm last night and one of my outdoor got crushed by a branch that fell off a tree behind them  No time to fully assess the damage until I get back from some meetings, may be able to recover 1/2 to 2/3 of it, just tied her back a bit until I get some time. Damn, love/hate relationship when it comes to outdoor!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I must have pissed off mother nature or something, big storm last night and one of my outdoor got crushed by a branch that fell off a tree behind them  No time to fully assess the damage until I get back from some meetings, may be able to recover 1/2 to 2/3 of it, just tied her back a bit until I get some time. Damn, love/hate relationship when it comes to outdoor!


This is the first time I've heard of vegetable on vegetable warfare.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This is the first time I've heard of vegetable on vegetable warfare.


I've seen it many times growing in the bush unfortunately, I've had whole trees come down and take out a row of plants! Just didn't expect it in my backyard #[email protected]% 

We had a really bad ice storm at the end of winter and it made a mess, I'm guessing this was a branch that was cracked already and the tornado force winds finished it off. Gotta love mother nature, she likes to let us know who's boss from time to time


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, I have seen some serious splits mend Gro....I will stay hopeful,
but sorry to hear this all the same.

JD

P.S. When I top plants I make a point of leaving some stem above the 
top branch that I am keeping ---> had too many plants split at that point later.
(but never failed to get them to mend either....tape usually...)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, I have seen some serious splits mend Gro....I will stay hopeful,
> but sorry to hear this all the same.
> 
> JD
> ...


Yeah thanks, the one's I removed were literally hanging by a thread, the outer "skin", may have been able to splint/tape them but was so pissed at the time I just ripped them off. Should be able to save a good part of it though, it'll keep going and the other one is clean so I'll lose a couple of zips Not a biggie really just pissed because they were going so well  Next.... lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2016)

Camshot, Day 11 in the flower room and getting thick in there. Hoping they've pretty well finished stretching cause there's no more room 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2016)

Day 11? Oh no, I do not think so. 

Well, let's see. Je tiene mes pouces.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol, there's stamped proof on the camera, top-left corner, little slideshow of the stretch 

Day 1, Day 4, Day 11: Keep an eye on the door knob for reference 

  

Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> No that's a killer JTR pheno clone I've been running for close to 3 years. It's the female of the Blue Ripper cross. Still one of the frostiest buds in the garden
> 
> View attachment 3775654


That's beautiful , one of the few TGA strains I haven't tried .


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, there's stamped proof on the camera, top-left corner, little slideshow of the stretch
> 
> Day 1, Day 4, Day 11: Keep an eye on the door knob for reference
> 
> ...


I watched the door knob dissapear, but then I watched them in reverse and got sad


----------



## Growdict (Sep 9, 2016)

I dont think Javadog was doubting your word. I think he was saying at day 11 you still have more stretching on those babies.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's beautiful , one of the few TGA strains I haven't tried .


Thanks, it's a beauty, every time I run it I remember why it's still in the garden. Been meaning to try some other TGA strains as they tend to have nice flavour/smell but.... damn time & space - lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I watched the door knob dissapear, but then I watched them in reverse and got sad


Lol let's hope they don't start going backwards , full steam ahead!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I dont think Javadog was doubting your word. I think he was saying at day 11 you still have more stretching on those babies.


Yeah I know, I hope not but expecting at least another 2-3" which should be manageable. However, it was a good opportunity to post the camshot slideshow  I like those, amazing how quick they double up!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2016)

Vigor is good. I hope it works out!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some additional support up for the crushed plant (left). Branches had been bent so far down and with the bud weight already on them they won't bounce back up. Built a support for some of the larger colas so hopefully even if they get hit with some wind/rain this week they'll stay up. Lost about 1/3 of that plant and it's stressed, will take a few days for it to settle again, hopefully no major events for the next 4 weeks. Getting some rain today, that will give me some indication of how they'll hold up.



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 10, 2016)

She def looks like a fighter now !


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> She def looks like a fighter now !


lol, yeah she took a beating, we'll see how well she recovers, ~4 weeks depending on weather, fingers crossed


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like she will bounce back nicely. Good work!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Well at least part of her - lol Cheers JD


----------



## Rusher (Sep 10, 2016)

God I love this thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I know, I hope not but expecting at least another 2-3" which should be manageable. However, it was a good opportunity to post the camshot slideshow  I like those, amazing how quick they double up!


Let me know if you think COB LED accelerates their cycle.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Rusher said:


> God I love this thread.


Hey thanks and thanks for popping in. Always something going on, good or bad


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let me know if you think COB LED accelerates their cycle.


So far not seeing it and this round they're behaving more like when I flower them under the 315's so far. Big/fast stretch, early buds, leaves praying straight up. I'd expect them to finish faster than the COBs alone this run. I've had one of the same Blue Ripper pheno for the last 3 runs, CMH was 60, COBs were 62 and 66. I'd expect this one to finish around 60, we'll see. It's a huge plant, 47" from the soil now .


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2016)

Day 13/ 2 weeks for the 4x 5gal 4 footers  Buds are setting in and they continue to push up and out. Pretty well filling the 4ft width of the room now. Will build a shorter bracket for the LEC tomorrow and gain a few inches, COBs can adjust as far as I need them, nice advantage with COBs, less overhead. So far they're happy gals 




Blue Pyramid P1, stem rub on this one smells like tangerine hash, yum:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin:



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 10, 2016)

Very happy plants man!

Edit: of course even the ones you drop trees on look healthy so I'm not surprised


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Very happy plants man!
> 
> Edit: of course even the ones you drop trees on look healthy so I'm not surprised


Cheers Bbcchance, they are happy girls in there, gotta bring that LEC up for coverage now that buds are setting in and they'll be good to go. Lol, gotta stop dropping trees on them, not good  If she doesn't hermie I'll be very impressed!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bbcchance, they are happy girls in there, gotta bring that LEC up for coverage now that buds are setting in and they'll be good to go. Lol, gotta stop dropping trees on them, not good  If she doesn't hermie I'll be very impressed!


Mental note; falling wood bad for buds.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mental note; falling wood bad for buds.


Lol, bad for marriage too, bottom line, always keep that wood up!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, bad for marriage too, bottom line, always keep that wood up!


Lmao


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice of you guys to have a good laugh... at my expense, that's why I love RIU, so much support from the community - lol Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 11, 2016)

Say....make a bong from the branch....Revenge!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Say....make a bong from the branch....Revenge!


Too late, had a fire and burned that shit, revenge! Lit a joint off it


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, the lit joint will have to do. So registered. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2016)

CMH/COB girls at Day 15 and some stacking/bud shots. Got some small S hooks that fit through the LEC's hanger bracket so I was able to get it within an inch of the ceiling racks, that's it, no more room! Looks like they've slowed down the stretch, maybe an inch or two at most now so should be fine. There's a couple of colas on the left side that come close like 15", if I see any signs of bleaching I'll just tie them back a bit, the trellises come in handy for that. COB's adjusted as well as those 2 girls (Blue Ripper and BR x Harlequin) stretched to 4'+.

 

That Blue Pyramid P1 is showing some early frost and smelling like a winner so far, almost as loud as the Blue Ripper but tangerine hash vs. blueberry perfume 

Blue Ripper x Harlequin:

 

Blue Pyramid P2:

 

Blue Pyramid P1 bud with some early frost starting up:

 


Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

Looking good bro. I am anxious to see what my COB's do for me this run now. Just started day 2 of 12/12 over here lol. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good bro. I am anxious to see what my COB's do for me this run now. Just started day 2 of 12/12 over here lol. Fingers crossed.


Cheers Evil, liking the look of them so far, all very healthy/happy. Saw you lit up the 3590 drone, very nice, good luck, I'm sure you won't be disappointed with that rig!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

after seeing the cob grows, and stuff you've done I know it's the future. are you using just as supplemental I take it. looks like LED and COB


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> after seeing the cob grows, and stuff you've done I know it's the future. are you using just as supplemental I take it. looks like LED and COB


Hey Don thanks, those 3590 COBs surprised me, impressive performance. 2 years using the LEC 315's which I thought were amazing (still like that bulb for extra heat in winter) and these COBs are out-producing them. The terps are almost like growing a new strain with the COBs, everything's louder. I was doing perpetual with one run under the COBs and another under the LEC.

This round I'm just mixing them up to see what the combo can do, it's turned into ~4x4.5' footprint, 315w CMH + 200w 3590's, 515w total. Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> ...those 3590 COBs surprised me, impressive performance. 2 years using the LEC 315's which I thought were amazing (still like that bulb for extra heat in winter) *and these COBs are out-producing them. The terps are almost like growing a new strain with the COBs, everything's louder.*


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


>


Lol, thought you'd like that


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, thought you'd like that


I just recently grew the biggest plant in my career, _and I starved it to death the whole way. _


----------



## GroErr (Sep 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I just recently grew the biggest plant in my career, _and I starved it to death the whole way. _


Can't wait to see what your vert/COB setup can do once you have it dialed in to your liking. Didn't you also recently change medium or is that still in veg-only (tupur)?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Can't wait to see what your vert/COB setup can do once you have it dialed in to your liking. Didn't you also recently change medium or is that still in veg-only (tupur)?


Just pulled my first run in Tupur last weekend, and it did okay considering I drowned the poor things for the first month.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 14, 2016)

Day 17 camshot, had my GF pop her head in the room, she said that Blue Pyramid P1 (back-left corner) smells like Mandarin oranges (I think more like tangerines). Either way, it's all you can smell when you open the door, nice 

 
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Some better shots, they're definitely reacting more like the primary light source (CMH), for some reason buds always set faster, like a sprint off the line when flowering with the 315's. Anyone using the 315's will have noticed that I'd think, specially when switching from hps, faster starts, and finish times. tagged the plants for reference in the first pic.



Blue Ripper x Harlequin:



Blue Ripper:



Blue Pyramid P1 (developing into a frosty beatch and nice loud orange/tangerine smell):



Blue Pyramid P2:



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

Stunning


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Stunning


Thanks and cheers Evil  The thing I can't really capture in pics is the size of these plants, by far the largest I've flowered indoor. That seam between the reflective walls on the right is 4ft from the floor  The taller one's are about chin level on me, I'm 6'4"!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and cheers Evil  The thing I can't really capture in pics is the size of these plants, by far the largest I've flowered indoor. That seam between the reflective walls on the right is 4ft from the floor  The taller one's are about chin level on me, I'm 6'4"!


Good thing you had the headroom huh lol........


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good thing you had the headroom huh lol........


Lol, yeah, don't really like tying them down unless absolutely needed and looks like I just squeaked by!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah, don't really like tying them down unless absolutely needed and looks like I just squeaked by!


So it stayed a good problem lol........


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2016)

stellar as always GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> stellar as always GroErr


Cheers Bob, just trying to keep up so you don't make me look too bad, those flowers you have going look fantastic


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice shots indeed. I appreciate the tagging. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice shots indeed. I appreciate the tagging. :0)


Cheers JD, finally got my replacement DSLR, Canon T6i, gets some nice shots once you get to know the settings.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, finally got my replacement DSLR, Canon T6i, gets some nice shots once you get to know the settings.


I swear I thought to ask about whether a new camera was involved. It shows.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2016)

Day 20/3 weeks, last pic update for a few days. Looking healthy, hopefully stay that way while I'm away. Terps on that Blue Ripper and the Blue Pyramid P1 are killer, COBs seem to be doing their job 




Blue Ripper x Harlequin:




Blue Ripper:




Blue Pyramid P1:




Blue Pyramid P2:




Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Day 20/3 weeks, last pic update for a few days. Looking healthy, hopefully stay that way while I'm away. Terps on that Blue Ripper and the Blue Pyramid P1 are killer, COBs seem to be doing their job
> 
> View attachment 3783344
> View attachment 3783345
> ...


Looks good, have a safe trip


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

It's the COB
It does the job

Like the girl on your fob
You wish polished your knob.

Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's the COB
> It does the job
> 
> Like the girl on your fob
> ...


LMAO poet and you didnt know it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO poet and you didnt know it


Oh yes I did


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2016)

"Terps ... are killer" == Mmmmmmmmm!

The plants I allow to stick around are invariably the stinkers.

Right now this a Tangilope, a 24 K (Kosher Tangie), and a
Solo's Stash X Biker OG Kush cross from SmokAl0t.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "Terps ... are killer" == Mmmmmmmmm!
> 
> The plants I allow to stick around are invariably the stinkers.
> 
> ...


Yum, those even sound like stinkers  Only the stinkers survive for sure, finding a pretty consistent correlation between stinky stem rubs in veg and early flowering, they tend to be fire/keepers when they finish. Follow your nose for fire!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2016)

Got a pic of the outdoor gals at ~week 5 flowering while watering them this morning. The smaller/crushed one is not doing bad, continues to build the remaining colas so I'll get something off it, no signs of nanners, looking like it'll finish with no issues...




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice Dense Tops.

Lets get a closer shot of one of those (? :0)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2016)

Ha, some catching up to do after being away for a few days  Will post up some updates later.... good news is all girls and boys are alive!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice Dense Tops.
> 
> Lets get a closer shot of one of those (? :0)


Hey JD, apologies for the late reply, crazy busy business development trip and fruitful but my head is still spinning - lol

Here's what they looked like this morning after some much needed water. Not bad considering they're ~ 6 weeks into flowering. Some nice thick colas and weight in there. Some decent frost coming in but they need to mature more, probably around 3 weeks. Hoping the weather cooperates, looks like temps are dropping as of today, more like mid-60's daytime and mid-40's at night. That should get them finished up nicely, as long as it doesn't snow they'll stay out.






Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 23, 2016)

Noice! :0)

Am I seeing the _trunk _on the left plant there? Massive.

(I zoomed....that's not a moon!)


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah they're both nice and thick, good thing or they wouldn't be standing at this point. Those colas ate hanging heavy now, some nice weight building,!theyre hanging heavy with 3 weeks to go


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah they're both nice and thick, good thing or they wouldn't be standing at this point. Those colas ate hanging heavy now, some nice weight building,!theyre hanging heavy with 3 weeks to go


Shit Dawg I'm Always One Hung Low


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2016)

Update on the indoor CMH+COB ladies at Day 27/4 weeks. Thirsty beatches, barely making 48 hours between watering now, dry as a bone when I watered them last night. Good cola development for 4 weeks. Getting some bleaching on the top leaves closest to the lights, not much I can do with them as tying them back would reduce coverage so will just ride them out. The 2x Blue Pyramid (right-side 1st pic) are stacking up well, the pheno I had running before was great quality but didn't produce much, these are stacking up for a decent yield.

The Blue Ripper x Harlequin (front-left 1st pic) is a light weight compared to the rest but now starting to smell similar if not identical to the Harlequin, has that tropical fruit smoothie thing going on like the mother and similar structure. Noticed both the Blue Pyramid are beginning to mature, some hairs already turning, frost coming in. If these hold true to the first one they could finish at 49-52 days 

Forgot to mention I hit a couple of branches last weekend. The Blue Ripper x Harlequin was hit (branch is center/bottom in the first pic) with pollen from the Blue Ripper x Harlequin Tri-Leaf mutant male. This first fem is unlikely a keeper (have a clone just in case it's exceptional) as other than the smell there's nothing special about it, just want some seeds from that tri-leaf male to see if the mutation gets passed on. I can pop a bunch in 2 oz. cups to test it. While I was in chucking mode and had fresh Blue Ripper pollen, I hit a branch on the Blue Pyramid P1 (bottom-right, leaning against the wall) just for fun, a mix of Blueberry & Tangerine = ?, we'll see 





Blue Ripper x Harlequin:




Blue Ripper:




Blue Pyramid P1:




Blue Pyramid P2:




Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice grow!! Impressive..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2016)

That's a nice shrubbery. The Knights of Ni! are impressed.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2016)

HydoDan said:


> Very nice grow!! Impressive..


Cheers and thanks HydroDan, the girls are liking this light combo I think 



ttystikk said:


> That's a nice shrubbery. The Knights of Ni! are impressed.


Cheers ttystikk, lol, my kind of "shrubs"!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice early frost there.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Update on the CMH+COB run at Day 34/5 weeks. Not bad but having a hell of a time trying to keep canopy temps below 85 right now so they're taking a hit in production between the higher temps and the CMH being a few inches too close. This next few weeks is always a bitch until we get some consistently cool nights, will just have to ride it out and keep tweaking to maintain the temps in a reasonable range. Have a couple of nice smelling Blue Ripper x Blue Dream gals that I'd like to flower out under the 100w COB bar I have sitting idle but need to wait until temps drop down a bit, may just clone them and run them later.

Both Blue Pyramid are maturing quick so looks like they'll hold to their 49-52 days. The Blue Ripper x Harlequin also looks like it will end up in the 50-54 day range, the Harlequin mother has finished in ~50-52 days under CMH.




Blue Ripper:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin:



Blue Pyramid P1:



Blue Pyramid P2:



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 2, 2016)

Lookin the tits as always man!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lookin the tits as always man!


Cheers BB, wrinkly hot tits at the moment - lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers BB, wrinkly hot tits at the moment - lol


Im married, im used to those ones lol, do the diy ice chest temp cooler man, it will get ya thru a few weeks right?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Im married, im used to those ones lol, do the diy ice chest temp cooler man, it will get ya thru a few weeks right?


Lol, don't let her see that post! I'm so busy right now finding enough time to water is a struggle so they'll have to suck it up and ride it out for this week. Looking like it's dropping to more seasonal temps by next weekend, that should drop my temps back to the 78-80 range.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, don't let her see that post! I'm so busy right now finding enough time to water is a struggle so they'll have to suck it up and ride it out for this week. Looking like it's dropping to more seasonal temps by next weekend, that should drop my temps back to the 78-80 range.


Im a hand waterer too, if i ever decide to do more than 2 plants at a time again im going bluemat


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Im a hand waterer too, if i ever decide to do more than 2 plants at a time again im going bluemat


I enjoy the hands on just sometimes my schedule is crazy. If I were to automate the watering I'd build a drip/flood system with a timer and large res. Tried the blu-mats and use that Claber drip system here & there but for anything larger than 1 or 2 gal neither cuts it, res isn't large enough and too many drippers needed for larger plants. You'd need 1/4" or 1/2" distribution with a 20+ gallon res for larger plants. Those 4x 5gal's I have going right now are going through 4 1/2 gal every other day so ~1/2 gallon per day per plant. That's a lot of blu-mat's!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I enjoy the hands on just sometimes my schedule is crazy. If I were to automate the watering I'd build a drip/flood system with a timer and large res. Tried the blu-mats and use that Claber drip system here & there but for anything larger than 1 or 2 gal neither cuts it, res isn't large enough and too many drippers needed for larger plants. You'd need 1/4" or 1/2" distribution with a 20+ gallon res for larger plants. Those 4x 5gal's I have going right now are going through 4 1/2 gal every other day so ~1/2 gallon per day per plant. That's a lot of blu-mat's!


Wow, hadnt done the math on it, but it does make sense, even with just a 3 &5 gallon pot im using 6 gal every 2-3, maybe just no till and a sprinkler system for my old age runs lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's the current state of the outdoor gals, looking pretty good for ~7 weeks into flowering. They'll need another 1.5 - 2 weeks or so to finish up and looks like we're good for frost or snow for that period right now. Supposed to drop down to 55-60F days and 45F next weekend so that should help finish them. They were pulled by this time last year, quite the difference but there's some serious weight on those colas, pic #3 the top buds have bent to almost 90 degrees, lots of frost as you can see in the close-up 






Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Update on the CMH+COB run at Day 34/5 weeks. Not bad but having a hell of a time trying to keep canopy temps below 85 right now so they're taking a hit in production between the higher temps and the CMH being a few inches too close. This next few weeks is always a bitch until we get some consistently cool nights, will just have to ride it out and keep tweaking to maintain the temps in a reasonable range. Have a couple of nice smelling Blue Ripper x Blue Dream gals that I'd like to flower out under the 100w COB bar I have sitting idle but need to wait until temps drop down a bit, may just clone them and run them later.
> 
> Both Blue Pyramid are maturing quick so looks like they'll hold to their 49-52 days. The Blue Ripper x Harlequin also looks like it will end up in the 50-54 day range, the Harlequin mother has finished in ~50-52 days under CMH.
> 
> ...



Good to see your buds growing that nice at those canopy temps because that's what I am fighting right now with the 1K HPS lol..........


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good to see your buds growing that nice at those canopy temps because that's what I am fighting right now with the 1K HPS lol..........


Cheers Evil, good luck fighting hps temps! This in between period in fall and spring is always a bitch to keep things dialed in. It's easier if the season just drops fast or climbs fast. We're still getting to 70 during the day and last night was 60, most years by now we've had our first frost, night temps would be down to 35-40. Outside night temps need to drop down to below 45F to drop the temps in the room, once the ground gets cold I'm good to go.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, good luck fighting hps temps! This in between period in fall and spring is always a bitch to keep things dialed in. It's easier if the season just drops fast or climbs fast. We're still getting to 70 during the day and last night was 60, most years by now we've had our first frost, night temps would be down to 35-40. Outside night temps need to drop down to below 45F to drop the temps in the room, once the ground gets cold I'm good to go.


Fuck me I wish for 60-70 LOL.......we are still hitting 90 plus outside Bro! lol......I just checked on the girls almost 3 pm and canopy temps are still 85 one girl is loving the sun in there the other one half of her is wilting a little so we will see. I still have no cost options to help temps that I can do so I feel in the next day or two I'll be able to dial it in, and whatever I do to contain this for the 1K would only do that much better for when the 600W returns.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fuck me In wish for 60-70 LOL.......we are still hitting 90 plus outside Bro! lol......I just checked on the girls almost 3 pm and canopy temps are still 85 one girl is loving the sun in there the other one half of her is wilting a little so we will see. I still have no cost options to help temps that I can do so I feel in the next day or two I'll be able to dial it in, and whatever I do to contain this for the 1K would only do that much better for when the 600W returns.


Yeah watch their water uptake, those temps will drive up usage and evaporation, they can fry quick.

I'm good when it's hot or cold, just not in between. The heating and cooling for the room is from my HVAC so when it's in between it doesn't kick in so I'm brining in warmer and humid air into an already warm and humid room = not good


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah watch their water uptake, those temps will drive up usage and evaporation, they can fry quick.
> 
> I'm good when it's hot or cold, just not in between. The heating and cooling for the room is from my HVAC so when it's in between it doesn't kick in so I'm brining in warmer and humid air into an already warm and humid room = not good


That's why I had to go buy a portable A/C lol........


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's why I had to go buy a portable A/C lol........


Yeah I'm using the dehuey function on mine, keeps RH down and temps up during lights out. I should grab an end of season deal on a dedicated dehuey then vent the current unit and run the AC, might help. Too stoned to go out now though, will scope one out online instead


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I'm using the dehuey function on mine, keeps RH down and temps up during lights out. I should grab an end of season deal on a dedicated dehuey then vent the current unit and run the AC, might help. Too stoned to go out now though, will scope one out online instead


Same here. Hitting my new dab pen I am loving the concentrate you were right. The stuff I got is Green Crack and it's awesome and creative and works on the nerve pain. Nice Sativa high without the paranoia


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Same here. Hitting my new dab pen I am loving the concentrate you were right. The stuff I got is Green Crack and it's awesome and creative and works on the nerve pain. Nice Sativa high without the paranoia


Sounds like a winner, sats usually get me moving, I like them for boarding or skking. A mix of edibles and concentrates can be good, if you have nowhere to go


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2016)

Does anyone remember Waldo from a few pages back?



Well it seems he was appropriately named, he's a frosty, stinky Blue Ripper X Blue Dream Male 

Will let him flower out, he's about 1 week into 12/12. Notice the large fan leaf center bottom, it's a mutation passed on from the Blue Dream with 1/2 the leaf finger one colour and the other half lighter, also has a strange twist on that finger. Super-cropped the main to keep the height manageable in there.

I have 2x females that I'll try and flower under 100w of COBs in about a week. The nicer stinky one has the 9-finger leaf trait from the Blue Ripper male and nice blue tint to it 

Waldo:




Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fuck me


Nope You Too Damn Ugly. Besides This Dawg Doesn't Hunt that Field


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Nope You Too Damn Ugly. Besides This Dawg Doesn't Hunt that Field



watch the sexual harassment lol


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> watch the sexual harassment lol


LMAO You Still To Damn Ugly


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> LMAO You Still To Damn Ugly


But funny and ugly give character


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> But funny and ugly give character


No It Doesn't Lend Any Character To Old Azz Wrinkle Tits


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 3, 2016)

@GroErr 

Say... are you using any Tasty LED lights? I seem to recall reading that in this thread somewhere...or am i crazy? Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> @GroErr
> 
> Say... are you using any Tasty LED lights? I seem to recall reading that in this thread somewhere...or am i crazy? Lol


His COB's are tasty mixed with 315 CMH on the current run if I remember correctly...........


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, he has the Tastys tilted from along the sides of the CMH to focus toward the center.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, it's a Tasty setup, for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> @GroErr
> 
> Say... are you using any Tasty LED lights? I seem to recall reading that in this thread somewhere...or am i crazy? Lol


Yes sir, like the gentlemen above said, a mix right now. This round sucks, my doing though, another coming up behind it will try to pay better attention to them 

That male is under some blurple LED's, haven't flowered anything with those for a while


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yes sir, like the gentlemen above said, a mix right now. This round sucks, my doing though, another coming up behind it will try to pay better attention to them
> 
> That male is under some blurple LED's, haven't flowered anything with those for a while


Would you recommend a straight up Tasty set up? Im sold on cobs but trying to choose which ones. I think 4 of the T4 2100s in my 5x9 space might work nicely.

Your thoughts on that???? Maybe need a 5th one? I use the 5x9 more like two side by side 4x4s... leave a bit of space between the two sides... so thinking 4 should do?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Would you recommend a straight up Tasty set up? Im sold on cobs but trying to choose which ones. I think 4 of the T4 2100s in my 5x9 space might work nicely.
> 
> Your thoughts on that???? Maybe need a 5th one? I use the 5x9 more like two side by side 4x4s... leave a bit of space between the two sides... so thinking 4 should do?


That's the nice thing with any of those bar designs, flexible setup, try 4 and see if you need another. They're built well, passive and active cooling, good size heat sink, and quiet fan. Others I'd look at in that footprint would be _PLC bars_, I think they're 250w each and a nice design..


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That's the nice thing with any of those bar designs, flexible setup, try 4 and see if you need another. They're built well, passive and active cooling, good size heat sink, and quiet fan. Others I'd look at in that footprint would be _PLC bars_, I think they're 250w each and a nice design..


I looked at the PLCs but i missed the bars... they look pretty sharp. Im having a little trouble understanding their footprint charts though...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I looked at the PLCs but i missed the bars... they look pretty sharp. Im having a little trouble understanding their footprint charts though...



How so?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I looked at the PLCs but i missed the bars... they look pretty sharp. Im having a little trouble understanding their footprint charts though...


I'm pretty sure they recommend about 2x4' coverage for each bar so 2x for a 4x4'.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Outdoor coming along, nice fat colas/buds getting closer to the finish line 





Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How so?


Well... over one chart is a (2) and the other has a (3) making me wonder what the difference between the two are? 

Sorry... i am a noob when it comes cobs....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

measurements at 2 and 3 feet away


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'm pretty sure they recommend about 2x4' coverage for each bar so 2x for a 4x4'.


Thats what i was figuring... the numbers seem a little lower than the Tasty lights, if im reading the charts right,...lol 

Is there something specific about the PLCs that caught your attention? Otherwise they seem pretty similar to the Tastys... much sleeker look though...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

Bro don't count out Northern Grow Lights either

https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/photon-180cd-led-grow-light-1

Plenty of grow journals with these and he just listed the new ones with the gen 7 vero's I would be all over one of those at his price if I had a space that "needed" one.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Thats what i was figuring... the numbers seem a little lower than the Tasty lights, if im reading the charts right,...lol
> 
> Is there something specific about the PLCs that caught your attention? Otherwise they seem pretty similar to the Tastys... much sleeker look though...


Tasty's numbers check out under independent verification, that's the difference.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro don't count out Northern Grow Lights either
> 
> https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/photon-180cd-led-grow-light-1
> 
> Plenty of grow journals with these and he just listed the new ones with the gen 7 vero's I would be all over one of those at his price if I had a space that "needed" one.


I second this, along with a good look at Johnson Grow Lights' offerings. His Maximizer is a great drop in replacement for a DE HPS fixture; less watts, better spectrum, better light distribution _and more PPfD_.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I second this, along with a good look at Johnson Grow Lights' offerings. His Maximizer is a great drop in replacement for a DE HPS fixture; less watts, better spectrum, better light distribution _and more PPfD_.


I was looking at the Johnsons first if you recall. (We talked) But that didnt happen. availability seems to be a problem. Unless things have changed in the last few weeks...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Thats what i was figuring... the numbers seem a little lower than the Tasty lights, if im reading the charts right,...lol
> 
> Is there something specific about the PLCs that caught your attention? Otherwise they seem pretty similar to the Tastys... much sleeker look though...


Just the bar format, nice design, water resistant. GreenGenes007 here is one of the owners and knows his shit. These were designed for more commercial grows but if the price was close I'd give them a try, not the right fit for my space though, I need smaller bars which is why I went for the Tasty's, they're well built and supported.

There are so many out there, as long as they're 3590 based and decent bin range you can't go wrong. My primary preference is given to the bar formats because of their flexibility to run multiple footprints. With the 200w to 400w single fixture you're pretty well limited to the space they cover off, little flexibility if you want/need that, otherwise they're all very capable of producing quality bud.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I was looking at the Johnsons first if you recall. (We talked) But that didnt happen. availability seems to be a problem. Unless things have changed in the last few weeks...


Don't count them out. I'm pretty sure @Stephenj37826 has something up his sleeve, you might drop him a line.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Just the bar format, nice design, water resistant. GreenGenes007 here is one of the owners and knows his shit. These were designed for more commercial grows but if the price was close I'd give them a try, not the right fit for my space though, I need smaller bars which is why I went for the Tasty's, they're well built and supported.
> 
> There are so many out there, as long as they're 3590 based and decent bin range you can't go wrong. My primary preference is given to the bar formats because of their flexibility to run multiple footprints. With the 200w to 400w single fixture you're pretty well limited to the space they cover off, little flexibility if you want/need that, otherwise they're all very capable of producing quality bud.


The bar design is appealing to me because of the flexibility. It fits what i have now for space and when i rebuild soon i wont be restricted... and can add whatever...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> The bar design is appealing to me because of the flexibility. It fits what i have now for space and when i rebuild soon i wont be restricted... and can add whatever...


Agreed. Bars are better. Even better than... nevermind. You don't live in Nevada.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Upcoming vegggers in 2gal now, held them in 1gal's thinking they'd go another 3 weeks from now but had to up-pot them last weekend as they were suffering in 1gal's. I may end up flipping them this coming weekend, not happy with the current batch in flower, may just hash them and do a reset. I have another 2x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream fems in 3gal now so I may just up-pot these 2gal below into 3gal and run all six 3gal's together. Will depend on time available this coming weekend.

I had just super-cropped them all for their final training before taking the pic. Pic was Sunday and they've already bounced back and new growth is starting to show up.2nd pic front row is the 2x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream fems, the one on the right is smelling awesome, has nice colouring, and has the Blue Ripper 9-finger leaf trait. A real mix between the Blue Ripper and Blue Dream smells in veg.



Blue Ripper (M) x HSO Blue Dream (F) testers:



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice! can't wait to see these girls in action


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice! can't wait to see these girls in action


Cheers Evil, if I run all six together the only one out of place will be the Plemon but she can hold her own. All the others would have some relations in the room, that JTR was the original mother to all the Blue Rippers and that Blue Dream is the mother of the BR x BD's in the second pic


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, if I run all six together the only one out of place will be the Plemon but she can hold her own. All the others would have some relations in the room, that JTR was the original mother to all the Blue Rippers and that Blue Dream is the mother of the BR x BD's in the second pic


Some good genetics there. 

If you don't mind I will list it here. The testers I am popping are Sasquatch X Malawie and Timanfaya Devil X Original Haze


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Some nice tasting fire in those genes for sure, my GF can pick out when I'm smoking the F2/P3 or 5 pheno's of the Blue Ripper, she says I look super stoned, can't go out in public when I'm smoking it  Those crosses sound good, have some original haze to pop, picked up a bunch of genetics, lots of old/established F10+, IBL's, some 100% sats and Indica's from all major regions. Start of a long breeding project with some old school shit, should be fun. Will list them all when I get the list together and the info on each, did like 6 or 7 orders from about as many seed banks through August/September


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

The testers look lush. They should do well, whatever the turn into.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Tasty's numbers check out under independent verification, that's the difference.


what are you implying?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 5, 2016)

Javadog said:


> The testers look lush. They should do well, whatever the turn into.


Two poly's = many, many potential gene combos, should be interesting. These have genetics from ~20+ separate strains when you count them all up!

_JTR lineage_
_Blueberry lineage_
_Blue Dream lineage_


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> what are you implying?


I'm not implying anything. Ask to see his sphere results. 

He uses the same chips as everyone else, same drive current as everyone else, the built in reflectors are demonstrably inferior to those widely available and yet his numbers are somehow 10-15% better? 

I'm not buying it for a second.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not implying anything. Ask to see his sphere results.
> 
> He uses the same chips as everyone else, same drive current as everyone else, the built in reflectors are demonstrably inferior to those widely available and yet his numbers are somehow 10-15% better?
> 
> I'm not buying it for a second.


i am not buying either,,, lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

unless there is Bacon involved,,, who doesnt like bacon,,, sorry was reading a differant thread and there was bacon over there,,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Bacon mmmmm


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bacon mmmmm





Tim Fox said:


> unless there is Bacon involved,,, who doesnt like bacon,,, sorry was reading a differant thread and there was bacon over there,,





https://www.rollitup.org/t/bacon.834878/


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

Mmmmmm......bacon.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bacon.834878/


LMAO a thread on bacon hahaha, I love bacon


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 5, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Mmmmmm......bacon.....


Bacon always makes for a sunny day


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

Note to self; add a pound of bacon to each lighting order...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Been on the pork belly over here lately, not so much bacon. Gotta get back on that


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been on the pork belly over here lately, not so much bacon. Gotta get back on that


Nothing wrong with pork belly- that's just bacon's daddy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing wrong with pork belly- that's just bacon's daddy!


Like this mmmmmmm
http://www.hungryhuy.com/how-to-make-thit-heo-kho-voi-trung-vietnamese-braised-pork-with-hard-boiled-eggs/


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Like this mmmmmmm
> http://www.hungryhuy.com/how-to-make-thit-heo-kho-voi-trung-vietnamese-braised-pork-with-hard-boiled-eggs/


I can count on you to make me hungry asf.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not implying anything. Ask to see his sphere results.
> 
> He uses the same chips as everyone else, same drive current as everyone else, the built in reflectors are demonstrably inferior to those widely available and yet his numbers are somehow 10-15% better?
> 
> I'm not buying it for a second.


PLC ppf/w #s are coming............where is everyone else's sphere tests?lol.........show me the inferiority?, shallow wide reflector like on his units leave most of the cob output unimpeded and will beat those that are widely available like angelinas in a sphere(remember bare has best results)

when was 10-15% better ever mentioned?, par map(s) show 2-3 cxp250 units over a 4x4 area, #s don't scream boosting to me............This smells like a witch hunt

I apologize Groerr, feel free to tell me to GTFO.............last thing I want is another great thread ruined for this bs


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 5, 2016)

Alright Kiddo's Don't Make Me Break Out the Rodney King Video


----------



## GroErr (Oct 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bacon.834878/


There's always a thread for that - lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

Outdoor is maturing nicely. Could pull it now, cloudy with some amber coming in but doesn't look ready yet though. Some of the hairs can still mature and they're drinking steady. Nice cool nights this week should finish them well for harvest next weekend 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking good bro!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

no snow your way yet ?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good bro!


Cheers Evil, couple of zips for dry sift in there


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> no snow your way yet ?


Tonight it's finally cooling down to more normal temps, it's been 75-80 all week here, crazy. They are calling for some potential frost tomorrow night, snow won't be long  Farmer's almanac is calling for some serious snow this season, whoohoo


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm taking mine down tonite...any longer would be pushing my luck.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2016)

hope your outdoor finishes first....then get you some pow....


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> I'm taking mine down tonite...any longer would be pushing my luck.


Hey Redi how are things, long season this one but looks like we're finally into fall. Worked well over here though, buds are super tight and heavy this year  Doesn't look like a heavy frost coming, if it is I may throw a tarp over them to hold a little more heat and they'll be fine. They tend to like a nice cold snap before harvest and this week looks like little if any rain. If they change that forecast to heavier rains I'll pull. That's always the worst case for outdoor, pulling them soaking wet never turns out well.


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey Redi how are things, long season this one but looks like we're finally into fall. Worked well over here though, buds are super tight and heavy this year  Doesn't look like a heavy frost coming, if it is I may throw a tarp over them to hold a little more heat and they'll be fine. They tend to like a nice cold snap before harvest and this week looks like little if any rain. If they change that forecast to heavier rains I'll pull. That's always the worst case for outdoor, pulling them soaking wet never turns out well.


Im doing ok, moms cancer is in remission...so, things could be worse.

I hear ya, I would like to let mine go a little longer but its amazing they're still there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That's always the worst case for outdoor, pulling them soaking wet never turns out well.


I saw a thread where some one gave the advice: pull them while its raining and hang them to dry that way theres no mold issues. I just shook my head what the fuck and paged on....Some fucking ignorant ass people in this world


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw a thread where some one gave the advice: pull them while its raining and hang them to dry that way theres no mold issues. I just shook my head what the fuck and paged on....Some fucking ignorant ass people in this world


Derp, derp, derp.... like the sound of falling water...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Im doing ok, moms cancer is in remission...so, things could be worse.
> 
> I hear ya, I would like to let mine go a little longer but its amazing they're still there.


Hey good news, positive thoughts for your mom.

Always a gamble leaving them out for sure, good luck with that. If someone gets to mine they have a lot of balls, 2x sensor lights, camera, small town, they'd be paying it back... at $5,000/lb., or a pink slip


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw a thread where some one gave the advice: pull them while its raining and hang them to dry that way theres no mold issues. I just shook my head what the fuck and paged on....Some fucking ignorant ass people in this world


Lol, yeah, wait for the rain man, don't pull them dry, they'll smell like hay - lmao


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2016)

A week of this should finish off the outdoor nicely


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

I had to pull my Pakistan valley a little early due to high humidity. These are not the strain to grow in s humid environment. Hung, dried very good smoke Freebies


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I had to pull my Pakistan valley a little early due to high humidity. These are not the strain to grow in s humid environment. Hung, dried very good smoke Freebies


Yeah sometimes better to pull early than not at all. I have some of that PVK in regs to try out good to know, will be looking for a male but I saw your fem and I'd flower out a fem if it looked like that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

I grew a PKV male of it out. It had me convinced it was a female until it started popping nuts. Still a couple more beans in the pack I need to run; regs as well.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I grew a PKV male of it out. It had me convinced it was a female until it started popping nuts. Still a couple more beans in the pack I need to run; regs as well.


I've had them do that , throw pistils then start growing balls , cull them asap.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've had them do that , throw pistils then start growing balls , cull them asap.


Yeah same here with same outcome. yank those fuckers asap


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Where'd you guys get those PVK's? Grabbed mine from World of Seeds, it's in their Pure origin Collection...
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pakistan_Valley/World_of_Seeds_Bank/

My plan is to eventually cross this with a couple of landrace sats to reduce their flowering time, these PVK''s are supposedly in the 50-55 day range.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 10, 2016)

Herbies thinking it was world of seed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

World of Seeds is where they come from


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> World of Seeds is where they come from


Cool, sounds like I got the right one's. Also picked up their Afghan Kush and Columbian Gold from their Pure Origin Collection, all sound like old school strains from their respective regions


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cool, sounds like I got the right one's. Also picked up their Afghan Kush and Columbian Gold from their Pure Origin Collection, all sound like old school strains from their respective regions


WOS has some quality landrace beans. Also Real Seed Company has a few I want. I want all of them actually 
https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> WOS has some quality landrace beans. Also Real Seed Company has a few I want. I want all of them actually
> https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php


Looks like some nice genetics in there, damn, another source - lol

Have the following sats, should be some decent breeding stock in there 
Panama by ACE
Original Haze by Cultivators Choice
Eldorado by Sativa Seedbank
Durban by Sensi Seeds
South African Kwazulu by WoS


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Shit may as well list them all, start of a 10 year project, let's call it my retirement project. Shopping frenzy through July/August 

*Panama** by Ace Seeds: ~74 days, blend of 3x 100% Sativas from Panama & Columbia*

*Columbian Gold** by World of Seeds: 75% Sat, local Columbian Sat-dom, Pure Origin Collection, no info on SeedFinder, ~75-90 Days according to breeder*

*Pakistan Valley Kush** by World of Seeds: Pure Origin Collection 100% Indica, ~50 Days*

*Skunk #1** by Cultivators Choice: Stabilized True Breeding 66% Sat, ~56-63 days according to the site info below. No info on SF

Original Haze by Cultivators Choice: ~Unknown likely long 12-14 weeks, Pure Sativa
*
*Blueberry** by DJ Short: Original Blueberry, 80% Indica, ~60 Days
*
*Afghan Kush** by World of Seeds: Pure Origin Collection. ~50 days, almost 100% Indica from the Armu Darya river valley

Eldorado by Sativa Seedbank: ~11-12 weeks, Mexican Sativa Landrace

Durban by Sensi Seeds: ~65-70 days, 90% South African Sativa

South African Kwazulu by World of Seeds: ~58 Days, 100% Sativa 


*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Shit may as well list them all, start of a 10 year project, let's call it my retirement project. Shopping frenzy through July/August
> 
> *Panama** by Ace Seeds: ~74 days, blend of 3x 100% Sativas from Panama & Columbia*
> 
> ...


All look good with 1 exception....that sensi durban is bullshit. nowhere near what a durban is. I started out growing dp from marijuana-seeds.nl and it was a good one, but I changed seedbanks to attitude so...I tried both Sensi and Dutch Passion. They both sucked imo.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Much awesome potential there!

The Skunk #1 might be incredible.....so hard to predict, but 
that is a breed that hope comes from. LOL

I hope that DJ Short comes through for you too.

Nice line up!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All look good with 1 exception....that sensi durban is bullshit. nowhere near what a durban is. I started out growing dp from marijuana-seeds.nl and it was a good one, but I changed seedbanks to attitude so...I tried both Sensi and Dutch Passion. They both sucked imo.


Hey thanks for the heads up, do you know of a decent version of that as an alternate?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Much awesome potential there!
> 
> The Skunk #1 might be incredible.....so hard to predict, but
> that is a breed that hope comes from. LOL
> ...


Hey JD, yeah that SK#1 has been used in a lot of dank crosses, of course I'll have to pull a good pheno but if I need another pack or two I'm in no hurry


----------



## Sativied (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Shit may as well list them all, start of a 10 year project, let's call it my retirement project. Shopping frenzy through July/August
> 
> *Panama** by Ace Seeds: ~74 days, blend of 3x 100% Sativas from Panama & Columbia*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up, do you know of a decent version of that as an alternate?


Power Africa by Seedsman I hear is a good hybrid, but nobody puts out a pure Durban Poison these days. I liked the one offered by marijuana-seeds.nl though not sure the one they have now is the same as that was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/power-africa


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Does anyone remember Waldo from a few pages back?
> 
> View attachment 3795634
> 
> ...


 i have had that in 2 different grows and everyone swears it was TMV. never affected the buds tho.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Power Africa by Seedsman I hear is a good hybrid, but nobody puts out a pure Durban Poison these days. I liked the one offered by marijuana-seeds.nl though not sure the one they have now is the same as that was 10 yrs ago.





Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/power-africa


Thanks, had a look they have fems only, will run these regs and see what pops. Will be running the Mexican and Panama sats first so these will be a while...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> i have had that in 2 different grows and everyone swears it was TMV. never affected the buds tho.


Yeah the Blue Dream that mutation comes from has no issues, probably the biggest producer I'm running.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Outdoor Blue Ripper F1 sat-dom pheno, small lower branch that was hanging by a thread from the weight. Snapped it off, rough trim and dry for some taste testers while I trim next weekend. Smells awesome, all lemons when it's wet, there's probably an ounce on it, very dense 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks stunning as usual bro!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks stunning as usual bro!


Cheers Evil, wish we could replicate the sun indoor


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, wish we could replicate the sun indoor


Me too brother, that's what I'm giving the Blue MH a try for veg. Tomorrow the new 600W ballast arrives and they girls will move to their new home with the new light and leave the T5's behind........ 

Cheers!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey bro, you should try to get some Malberry seeds from Hemp Depot. @Mohican has grown out a few of them
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/index.html


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey bro, you should try to get some Malberry seeds from Hemp Depot. @Mohican has grown out a few of them
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/index.html


Hey that looks like something worth trying, bookmarked for when I get a chance to check them out more, sound legit and look like regs. Cheers.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Yup, me too. Nice source there.

I am sure that you will rock a 600 evil.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok so I wasn't happy with 3 weeks of high temps, plants were not up to par so pulled the lot early, will just hash them. The Blue Pyramids and Blue Ripper x Harlequin were almost there, those are 50 day phenos under CMH. Will re-run the BP pheno 1 when I can fit it in and decide whether to run the Blue Ripper x Harlequin once I get a taste of it, strong smell of strawberries on that one.

Will be running the COBs only until I get some consistent cool weather. Threw in 6x 3gal's. 2 of them are Blue Ripper x Blue Dream testers straight up/no training from seed that looked and smelled good enough to flower out, they're at Day 15 so buds are setting in. The rest are JTR, Plemon, Blue Dream, and Blue Ripper F2/P3 which turned out fire from seed, 1st clone of that one. All had some super-cropping for training, no topping or FIM's. Really interested to see how the Plemon goes with some training, it's about the shortest going in but it's also a big stretcher.

Spent about 2 hours cleaning the room top to bottom, needed it! Temps are running 77-78F and RH is 50'sh so they should fare much better. 1st pic has the strains identified, Day 0...
.



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2016)

You're gonna quit using the COB LED lights when the weather cools? Da fook?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're gonna quit using the COB LED lights when the weather cools? Da fook?


No, maybe it sounded like that, just that I won't run the CMH until things cool down, will likely run it in a separate 3x3 but more towards end of November, Will need to run those alternating perpetual's again to get through some pheno hunts so will likely run both, just need to wait cooler weather... Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 11, 2016)

I took my plemon out to 8 main tops, those big ass colas need support, i wrapped em in cages early and am glad i did


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I took my plemon out to 8 main tops, those big ass colas need support, i wrapped em in cages early and am glad i did


Saw a pic of it in the BB thread, very nice. This one's not huge but should pop 6-8 tops, I remember thinking it was tiny when I ran it from seed, then it stretched  I'll be adding some of those bamboo trellises for at least some of them once they get into the stretch, will wait to decide whether they'll need it or not. I'm thinking the Plemon, JTR, and Blue Dream may need them. Those trellises slide right down the edge and I've added them several weeks into flowering with no ill effects.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Saw a pic of it in the BB thread, very nice. This one's not huge but should pop 6-8 tops, I remember thinking it was tiny when I ran it from seed, then it stretched  I'll be adding some of those bamboo trellises for at least some of them once they get into the stretch, will wait to decide whether they'll need it or not. I'm thinking the Plemon, JTR, and Blue Dream may need them. Those trellises slide right down the edge and I've added them several weeks into flowering with no ill effects.


Saw those man, really badass! I was actually looking for those when i bought the cages, couldnt find the bamboo, and the cages were only $3, cheap and lazy wins again!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Saw those man, really badass! I was actually looking for those when i bought the cages, couldnt find the bamboo, and the cages were only $3, cheap and lazy wins again!


Hey same thing more or less, they'll do the same thing. I was looking for cages in the dollar store when I came across those bamboo one's a couple of years back - lol Dollar store is my first go-to when I need almost anything for the garden, sometimes I put my McGuiver hat on and walk through to see what I can find in there to make what I need. Great supply shop, just a lot of it is seasonal over here so I'll just stock up on some items.


----------



## Growdict (Oct 11, 2016)

this year I stocked up on tomato cages from CDN tire, they were 1.69each.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 11, 2016)

I think home depot is doing their garden area cleanout now, time to pick up next years maybe ill use thises!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Growdict said:


> this year I stocked up on tomato cages from CDN tire, they were 1.69each.





Bbcchance said:


> I think home depot is doing their garden area cleanout now, time to pick up next years maybe ill use thises!


Yeah good time of year for that, just walked Lowes while I was grabbing my soil stock for the winter - at 50% off  That's one tip for the Canadian folks if they've just started indoor growing, grab your supplies now to last you through until March/April. It's a bitch trying to find and thaw out Pro-Mix or soil when it's been in deep freeze, if you can even buy it. There's a hydro guy in Barrie that keeps pro-mix inside but his prices are crazy.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah, the issues of the Great White North....the rip-off is that you have to
deal with heat too.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ah, the issues of the Great White North....the rip-off is that you have to
> deal with heat too.


Lol, yeah our winters here suck for supplies, not a lot of indoor gardeners other than us illegal or medical MJ gardeners. The heat can certainly be an issue, although a basement grow (pretty well every house has a basement) is usually fine since the furnace is typically in the basement. For my flower room I tried one of those space heaters at first, once I got the first hydro bill I tied into my HVAC and ran a new vent into the room, added an inline fan with variable controller and voila, free heat


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah, the basement....the other man-cave (along with the garage ;0)

I live in the land-of-the-slab. No basements. 

This has advantages and disadvantages.

Nice clean work there. 

JD


----------



## mc130p (Oct 11, 2016)

When are you going to grow the Durban??? I'll be waiting to see how you like it...been thinking about trying that for a few years!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ah, the basement....the other man-cave (along with the garage ;0)
> 
> I live in the land-of-the-slab. No basements.
> 
> ...


lol, yeah the basement's def my man-cave, never been much of a garage guy, basement's warmer - lol Just about to add another 32"x32" tent for vegging so I can dedicate my 2x2x4' for males 

Here's the thing with the flower room build, I don't normally build shit and "outsource" everything so I can do whatever I like to do. With the flower room it wasn't like I could contract it out so I went to Google university for everything, from venting to electrical to framing and got'r done


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

mc130p said:


> When are you going to grow the Durban??? I'll be waiting to see how you like it...been thinking about trying that for a few years!


Hey mc that one will be a while, several months, I have a couple of other sats and a couple of indicas I want to start with. Things could change, I'll be keeping a little bit of space available in the flower room to flower out any good looking females, and have a dedicated male tent so I could get there faster.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I went to Google university for everything, from venting to electrical to framing and got'r done


Yea Brother Everything Looks Great Except You Must Have Been Reading The Plans Upside Down


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Yea Brother Everything Looks Great Except You Must Have Been Reading The Plans Upside Down
> 
> View attachment 3802315


Shhhh, you're the only one who caught that the inline fan was pointing the wrong way and pushing the air back into the basement


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ah, the basement....the other man-cave (along with the garage ;0)
> 
> I live in the land-of-the-slab. No basements.
> 
> ...


I love my basement for growing; concrete floors, stable temps, away from prying eyes...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Yea Brother Everything Looks Great Except You Must Have Been Reading The Plans Upside Down
> 
> View attachment 3802315


Nah man, that's one of those things they call a 'roll off'.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 11, 2016)

My basement has the best environement for me, just low ass hobbit ceilings, great spot for veg and moms, but only 6' of clearance with the duct work down there.
Garage is detached, 15' ceiling, 16'X 20'....no damn heat or air...(put air in over the summer) need a good heat source for that space though and im tapped till spring now.....sigh....


----------



## Slyslain (Oct 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah our winters here suck for supplies, not a lot of indoor gardeners other than us illegal or medical MJ gardeners. The heat can certainly be an issue, although a basement grow (pretty well every house has a basement) is usually fine since the furnace is typically in the basement. For my flower room I tried one of those space heaters at first, once I got the first hydro bill I tied into my HVAC and ran a new vent into the room, added an inline fan with variable controller and voila, free heat
> 
> View attachment 3802292


lol I'm in Canada too but needing heat for my grow was never an issue. It's in a crawlspace.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Slyslain said:


> lol I'm in Canada too but needing heat for my grow was never an issue. It's in a crawlspace.


Yeah mine's a cold cellar, also acts as a bomb shelter - lol 9" thick poured concrete walls/floor/ceiling. Native temps in mid winter were in the 40's before I put the sub-floor and insulation in. Still need a bit of heat but for the most part I'll run the incoming air at the lowest through winter. With the COBs running right now it's down to 77-79, this in between period's a bitch with the CMH but the COBs are perfect. Once it cools off permanently I can run the CMH again... or maybe some more COBs


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> My basement has the best environement for me, just low ass hobbit ceilings, great spot for veg and moms, but only 6' of clearance with the duct work down there.
> Garage is detached, 15' ceiling, 16'X 20'....no damn heat or air...(put air in over the summer) need a good heat source for that space though and im tapped till spring now.....sigh....


I've been eyeing my garage, could build a nice little 6 x 8' in there, you're giving me ideas - lol


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah mine's a cold cellar, also acts as a bomb shelter - lol 9" thick poured concrete walls/floor/ceiling. Native temps in mid winter were in the 40's before I put the sub-floor and insulation in. Still need a bit of heat but for the most part I'll run the incoming air at the lowest through winter. With the COBs running right now it's down to 77-79, this in between period's a bitch with the CMH but the COBs are perfect. Once it cools off permanently I can run the CMH again... or maybe some more COBs


Nice. I dig bomb shelters. 

Please tell me you've done a radon test?


----------



## Slyslain (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh okay makes sense!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nice. I dig bomb shelters.
> 
> Please tell me you've done a radon test?


Did one of those DIY kits from ProLab's when I first moved in and the place was empty. Not a bad idea to run them once in a while but this area seems fine.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.do-it-yourself-radon-gas-test-kit-s.1000494691.html


----------



## GroErr (Oct 12, 2016)

Some Blue Ripper x Blue Dream male porn, aka Waldo, a little frost and stinking up the tent nicely, should be good to go by the weekend, timing wise I may as well hit the 2 fems I have flowering. They'll be 3 weeks on the weekend when this stud's ready:




Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 12, 2016)

In your experience how late I to flower can you pollenInate your girls still getting mature seeds

Say I feminized a branch on a plant with collidal silver to get fem seed. Could I use that pollen to pollenInate the same plant or others in the grow and have mature seeds

How long before male pollen can be harvested. Sorry to ask on your thread. Nice chunky boys you got


----------



## GroErr (Oct 12, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> In your experience how late I to flower can you pollenInate your girls still getting mature seeds
> 
> Say I feminized a branch on a plant with collidal silver to get fem seed. Could I use that pollen to pollenInate the same plant or others in the grow and have mature seeds
> 
> How long before male pollen can be harvested. Sorry to ask on your thread. Nice chunky boys you got


ime the best time to pollinate the female is somewhere between 18-21 days after the flip, depending of course on your environment and how quickly the buds mature. Usually by that time the buds are developed enough to take the pollen well and you'll have 4-6 weeks to let them develop nice chunky seeds. You can certainly pollinate further in but how well the seeds mature may depend on the finishing time of the female that you hit. So if you have a female that takes 9-10 weeks to finish, hitting it around 4 weeks should still give plenty of time to get the seeds fully matured.

Selfing with CS depends on the timing but it would be difficult to time out, takes about 3 weeks of spraying or so to develop some pollen sacs plus another 1 or 2 to fully mature. You're probably better off collecting that pollen and using it to hit your females later. The pollen is typically good for about 6 months so you'll have some time to use it. You could try flipping the females you want to hit 1-2 weeks after you start spraying CS on the one you want to create some pollen sacs on, if all goes well both would be ready to have sex around the same time 

Breeding regulars, the males take about 25-30 days from flip for the pollen to be ready/harvested. Generally of course, there will be exceptions on both sides of that timing.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2016)

Hmmmm. Males are ready at four weeks, and females are best pollinated at four weeks.

Coincidence? 

Lol

Nice work!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm. Males are ready at four weeks, and females are best pollinated at four weeks.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> ...


I prefer to do them at 3 weeks to get big/mature seeds but if you put them to flower in the same tent, they get in synch and mature just in time to get some action. Last time I ran a mix like that the male grew taller and draped over the females... slut that he is that Blue Ripper male


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 13, 2016)

I generally just pollinate a lower branch or two so can even do it later in flowering then harvest all the plant but the branches I pollinated and let them keep going until the seeds are ripe.

I've used four different strains of pollen on one plant before just for fun and it worked out ok.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I generally just pollinate a lower branch or two so can even do it later in flowering then harvest all the plant but the branches I pollinated and let them keep going until the seeds are ripe.
> 
> I've used four different strains of pollen on one plant before just for fun and it worked out ok.


Hey that's a good idea if it fits into the schedule better. I'll usually just do some branches as well, typically I'll have the pollen available prior to needing it so just chuck around 3 weeks but leaving them longer is great option if you miss the ideal windows for pollinating. Lol, have thought of mixing up pollen but I'd never be able to replicate it so stick to a single strain/pollen. Would be fun though to see what pops out of the Mutt's


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey that's a good idea if it fits into the schedule better. I'll usually just do some branches as well, typically I'll have the pollen available prior to needing it so just chuck around 3 weeks but leaving them longer is great option if you miss the ideal windows for pollinating. Lol, have thought of mixing up pollen but I'd never be able to replicate it so stick to a single strain/pollen. Would be fun though to see what pops out of the Mutt's


Mixing pollen is a trainwreck, don't be tempted. Instead, pollinate a given mom with several males by hitting a different limb with each, cover with baggies and label them. Same effect, and this way it's documented.


----------



## Growdict (Oct 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mixing pollen is a trainwreck, don't be tempted. Instead, pollinate a given mom with several males by hitting a different limb with each, cover with baggies and label them. Same effect, and this way it's documented.


sounds like a porno script.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mixing pollen is a trainwreck, don't be tempted. Instead, pollinate a given mom with several males by hitting a different limb with each, cover with baggies and label them. Same effect, and this way it's documented.


Exactly why I wouldn't do it. I have done multiple branches with different pollen as you mention though. The good idea I thought was letting the pollinated branches go longer if needed, like if you didn't hit the buds with pollen early enough. Although by the time harvest comes around I'm always too anxious/impatient to get the next round going so I doubt it would work for me!

Mixing pollen though not so good, other than strictly for fun/suspense, can't be controlled or replicated as you mentioned.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Exactly why I wouldn't do it. I have done multiple branches with different pollen as you mention though. The good idea I thought was letting the pollinated branches go longer if needed, like if you didn't hit the buds with pollen early enough. Although by the time harvest comes around I'm always too anxious/impatient to get the next round going so I doubt it would work for me!
> 
> Mixing pollen though not so good, other than strictly for fun/suspense, can't be controlled or replicated as you mentioned.


The pollen goes in the baggie before it slips over the limb, give it a few taps to distribute once it's in place. Leave the bag for only a few days, not tightly tied on.

I understand it's not your thing, I just thought the process was neat- and tidy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

Or if its looking like a really good male just drop him in the middle of the garden and let him cum all over everything , or in my case he is growing with everything


----------



## GroErr (Oct 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The pollen goes in the baggie before it slips over the limb, give it a few taps to distribute once it's in place. Leave the bag for only a few days, not tightly tied on.
> 
> I understand it's not your thing, I just thought the process was neat- and tidy.


Sounds legit, I like painting the seeds in though  I saw another method similar with the bag and a straw, fill the straw and blow, think that was RM3 that posted that one.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Good to go, 19 weeks total outdoor, about 9 weeks flowering, super dense baseball bats, just about a perfect season (other than the tree branch mishap - lol). The cool nights finished them nicely, lots of frost and terps coming off them 








Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Awesome take. That "trunk" on the left really deserves the term! (both do)

Nice.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

Dude, your plants fought a tree and came out of it looking like the winner....moral of the story? Dont piss around with the blue ripper..... It will kick your ass


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeed....it looks as if the extra light penetration
that the tree-force-spreading caused, caused some 
strong maturation there.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

New technique? Treefoliation?


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 15, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Good to go, 19 weeks total outdoor, about 9 weeks flowering, super dense baseball bats, just about a perfect season (other than the tree branch mishap - lol). The cool nights finished them nicely, lots of frost and terps coming off them
> 
> View attachment 3805446
> View attachment 3805447
> ...


you fuckin lucky SOB! Id kill for just a couple of those colas! hahaha good shit man


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Cheers guys, very happy with the final product & yield. The "advanced training technique" seemed to have worked - treefoliation lmao, new training technique, you guys can try it next year 

Edit; Wholly f*ck that's a lot of trimming, 3 hours so far... but the finger hash is smelling nice


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

Your outdoor looks sweet
got it dialed in, indoors & out bro
I already use the clumseyfuckfolliation technique


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

De-Fool-iation I call it.

LOL...Lollitop!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Your outdoor looks sweet
> got it dialed in, indoors & out bro
> I already use the clumseyfuckfolliation technique


Cheers Bob, perfect summer, ha yeah I use that technique from time to time - lol

2x $10 tubs of Jack's Citrus all the way through, shit seems to work Ok


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

Fantastic outdoor @GroErr !


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Fantastic outdoor @GroErr !


Cheers Mo, great year up here for outdoor. Yours is looking fine my friend, your MDL1 looks awesome


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Got'r done as they say, couple of zips in there, some fat-ass colas 







Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, that is a nice chunk of effort right there. Relax and enjoy your evening. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yes, that is a nice chunk of effort right there. Relax and enjoy your evening. :0)


Cheers JD, 3rd pipe with a little finger hash mixed in, early night I think


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Needed some more wattage/coverage for some upcoming pheno hunts, pulled the trigger on two more of _these babies _yesterday 



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2016)

$390 and 165W

Four of those would replace a 1000W, let alone my 600W

Some day. :0)

JD


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> $390 and 165W
> 
> Four of those would replace a 1000W, let alone my 600W
> 
> ...


4x of these would easily replace 1000w and get better quality for sure. I'll be using them to cover off anywhere from 2x3 to 3x3 or so. In time. Sponsored by Blue Ripper outdoor


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Needed some more wattage/coverage for some upcoming pheno hunts, pulled the trigger on two more of _these babies _yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3806177
> 
> Cheers


Blue ripper Seems you said it was your personal cross? Blue dream x ? Jack Ripper maybe?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2016)

Blueberry


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Got'r done as they say, couple of zips in there, some fat-ass colas
> 
> View attachment 3805791
> View attachment 3805792
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Blue ripper Seems you said it was your personal cross? Blue dream x ? Jack Ripper maybe?


Yeah that's a Blueberry (M) x Jack The Ripper F1 sat-dom pheno I've been running for a while. It's very much like JTR with the lemon pinesol smell when it's flowering/drying. After some cure it's more hashy flavour with pine on exhale, good punch and very sat/up stone. It produces like Blue Dream but has more of a kick than my HSO BD, it's the best pheno I have for PM/mould resistance. She was my first keeper in that Blue Ripper cross


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> View attachment 3806291


Lol, that's what my neighbour was doing when he saw them hanging in the garage  He gets a nice little bag of it for watching out for them while I'm gone.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 16, 2016)

I need something like that very humid here. Looking at delicious s candy from delicious seed high mold resistant good yeild. Reports nice buzz 55-65 day high insect resistant Running this next round


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I need something like that very humid here. Looking at delicious s candy from delicious seed high mold resistant good yeild. Reports nice buzz 55-65 day high insect resistant Running this next round


Yeah have to be careful with outdoor strains if your RH is high, it's why I prefer to run clones vs. seeds up here. Too many variations in seeds and a short season, you get one shot at it so I don't like to leave it to chance. PM is usually my worst enemy here, this year was so hot through that it wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

I hope I get to sample some of the BR with you some day!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I hope I get to sample some of the BR with you some day!


And some of those landrace sats your famous for  Gotta make my way to one of those bbq's some day!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2016)

That would be awesome!


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, that's what my neighbour was doing when he saw them hanging in the garage  He gets a nice little bag of it for watching out for them while I'm gone.


see! now why the fuck cant I have neighbors like that?!?!?! wanting to move anytime soon? lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> see! now why the fuck cant I have neighbors like that?!?!?! wanting to move anytime soon? lol


Lol, yeah great neighbour on one side, idiots on the other, can't win'em all. Great guy but poor bastard can't grow weeds in his garden so he appreciates the work that goes into getting to the end of a grow and keeps an eye out for me. Not moving for a while sorry - lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2016)

The indoor girls can get some attention now, Day 6/Day 21 and the newer batch has figured out it's time to flower. Just started the stretch a couple of days ago and looking pretty good so far. The one on the left/front 1st pic has a def but not going to worry too much about it, tester and it's not looking good in any measurement. The one beside it has a nice structure, colouring and smell though, it's also shooting way ahead in bud development. Will let them stretch out for another week or so and even out the canopy.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream male (Waldo), finished flowering at Day 21, smells awesome. Letting it dry out to collect the pollen thereby the drooping. Had some unexpected visitors yesterday and got tied up all day/evening, will try and collect tonight and hit that female in the flower room to see what pops.




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice sacs!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Here's the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream male (Waldo), finished flowering at Day 21, smells awesome. Letting it dry out to collect the pollen thereby the drooping. Had some unexpected visitors yesterday and got tied up all day/evening, will try and collect tonight and hit that female in the flower room to see what pops.
> 
> View attachment 3807143
> View attachment 3807144
> ...


So it was through flowering at 21 days. Didn't realize the male finish so early. Big Nob


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice sacs!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> So it was through flowering at 21 days. Didn't realize the male finish so early. Big Nob


Yeah they don't f'around, this one had the 2x females in there until a week ago and was ready to have sex so that likely sped him up by a couple of days. Most of the males I have going are finished within 25 days +-2 from the flip. makes it easy/quick to get fresh pollen if you have clones off them. His clone just went into a party cup and had a decent root ball


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2016)

The resulting pollen mixed about 4:1 with flour, will hit the 2x BR x BD females tomorrow 



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 18, 2016)

Uh oh setting up the honeymoon suite ah! Lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2016)

Stopped to smell the roses in my travels today, nice fall colours going on up here...


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Stopped to smell the roses in my travels today, nice fall colours going on up here...
> 
> View attachment 3808543


Ok I Give Up Where's The Rose's?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

Its those special invisible ones


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

They are mental. They represent the beauty of nature. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Ok I Give Up Where's The Rose's?


I believe that's called a metaphor if I remember my grade 9 English - lol 

Also noticed the Canada geese are on their way south, first snow within 2-3 weeks, time to get the skis waxed


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

People here call them Canadian geese as if they have residency...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

We appreciate the loan of your fine geese.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Im pretty sure they got their name from Dr. John Canada, but i guess they could have passports?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> We appreciate the loan of your fine geese.


Along with the geese comes their crap, you're welcome  Freak'n car has been bombed in the last couple of weeks as they make their way south, f'n pansies, can't handle the cold winters 



Bbcchance said:


> Im pretty sure they got their name from Dr. John Canada, but i guess they could have passports?


lol, surprised Homeland Security hasn't required them to have passports and drones keeping an eye on them. Pretty sure there's some smuggling going on there, should train a couple to carry seed packets


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Along with the geese comes their crap, you're welcome  Freak'n car has been bombed in the last couple of weeks as they make their way south, f'n pansies, can't handle the cold winters


i worked on the fish docks down here for a few years,
gave up washing my truck, seagull & pelican poop coated daily


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> i worked on the fish docks down here for a few years,
> gave up washing my truck, seagull & pelican poop coated daily


Lol, yeah just don't let it sit for any length of time or you end up with spots, that stuff eats through paint. We have the seagulls here too with Georgian Bay right behind us, they're smarter and hang around McDonald's waiting for free fries, they're all fat and die early - lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3808827 View attachment 3808828


Not the best place for long term parking, eh?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

googled image, but not far from what I would see on the daily......


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Along with the geese comes their crap, you're welcome  Freak'n car has been bombed in the last couple of weeks as they make their way south, f'n pansies, can't handle the cold winters
> 
> 
> lol, surprised Homeland Security hasn't required them to have passports and drones keeping an eye on them. Pretty sure there's some smuggling going on there, should train a couple to carry seed packets


The park rangers killed around 1000 of them here where i live cause they didnt keep flying south, last year.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> The park rangers killed around 1000 of them here where i live cause they didnt keep flying south, last year.


Park rangers, aren't they supposed to protect wildlife? You'd end up in jail here for shooting ONE, never mind culling a whole flock, ouch.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Park rangers, aren't they supposed to protect wildlife? You'd end up in jail here for shooting ONE, never mind culling a whole flock, ouch.


Kill them until they're endangered, job security.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Park rangers, aren't they supposed to protect wildlife? You'd end up in jail here for shooting ONE, never mind culling a whole flock, ouch.


saw a ranger at the fish docks take out a wounded gull, just behind my truck, 45 seemed overkill, lots of feathers, & I almost shit myself, wasn't expecting it


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> saw a ranger at the fish docks take out a wounded gull, just behind my truck, 45 seemed overkill, lots of feathers, & I almost shit myself, wasn't expecting it


A .45 on a bird? Yeah, that's overkill. Probably not much left worth cleaning up, which might be why he did it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Go big or go home....my springfield xdm.45 is my side arm of choice for carry too, sure its bulky, but its accurate as hell and never misfired on me once


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Go big or go home....my springfield xdm.45 is my side arm of choice for carry too, sure its bulky, but its accurate as hell and never misfired on me once


Take That Biotch


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great job! Just beautiful!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Amurika, still the wild west, always freaks me out seeing people carrying when I'm down there, we don't see that here. Only the criminals and the cops carry weapons here - lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Great job! Just beautiful!


Cheers GG  Nothing like your stash but nice little bounty. you're probably still trimming


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Amurika, still the wild west, always freaks me out seeing people carrying when I'm down there, we don't see that here. Only the criminals and the cops carry weapons here - lol


Lol, here we have to protect ourselves from both


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, here we have to protect ourselves from both


True, seems I hear more about cops shooting citizens than criminals


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> True, seems I hear more about cops shooting citizens than criminals


Less than 6 months ago, 2 blocks from my house some folks shot rounds to draw the police and opened fire on them.. Sometimes extra firepower in the hands of non criminals isnt all bad for those guys either..in truth the actual reason for the 2nd amendment is the citizens last defense against an out of control government...nothing to do with hunting at all, strictly defense from tyranny


----------



## GroErr (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Less than 6 months ago, 2 blocks from my house some folks shot rounds to draw the police and opened fire on them.. Sometimes extra firepower in the hands of non criminals isnt all bad for those guys either..in truth the actual reason for the 2nd amendment is the citizens last defense against an out of control government...nothing to do with hunting at all, strictly defense from tyranny


Yeah that's crazy shit, glad we're not at that level of guns & violence here, hope it stays that way.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

The Dawg said:


>


favorite movie, awesome clip


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that's crazy shit, glad we're not at that level of guns & violence here, hope it stays that way.


The typical Second Amendment Advocate will respond that it _will _stay that
way....the Government likes it that way, and the Government will get what it
wants. What is going to stop it?

Ah, I tend toward the Ferris Beuhler (sp?) Viewpoint: Ism's are a bad thing in general.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2016)

The Dawg said:


>


Bad ass movie and role for him, one of a handful of movies I've seen more than once, Reservoir Dogs was another Tarantino classic I've watched a couple of times...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

Have to admit it that I saw PF before RD. 

Anyone who already had Tarentino (sp?) on their radar when PF came
out must have gone bonkers when they saw it.

JD


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 20, 2016)

guns, guns, we shoot for fun, cock that bitch and watch them run.

my second amendment poem... lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh, that helps our image...LOL!


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Bad ass movie and role for him, one of a handful of movies I've seen more than once, Reservoir Dogs was another Tarantino classic I've watched a couple of times...


Was It Good For You


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2016)

COB girls Day 25 at the front, Day 10 at the back. Newer one's are full on in the stretch now, you can almost watch them grow at this stage 




Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 20, 2016)

What's those 2 taller ones in back? Looking good as always!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> What's those 2 taller ones in back? Looking good as always!


Hey thanks, those 2 are first testers of Blue Ripper (M) x Blue Dream straight up from seed, no training. Had dropped 5 seeds and these one's made it through culling to see what comes off them. You can see some blue tape on a couple of branches, hit them with the BR x BD male (Waldo) I just pulled just because the timing worked. The one on the left in the first pic is frosting up and smelling good. No plan with these, just seeing if I can hit a decent pheno combining 2 very smelly and decent producing strains.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2016)

Weekly update Day 13 & Day 28. The BR x BD on the left first pic is frosting up well for 4 weeks, smelling good too 

Buds are just starting to set for the plants at Day 13, still some stretching to do, will expect them to be about even to the 2x BR x BD's from seed by next weekend. All looking pretty happy, no complaints 

Group shots:




Blue Ripper x Blue Dream frosting up:




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2016)

Buckets of fun  Not a bad haul on those 2x 15gal outdoor. Full 3.5gal bucket & 623g/22.25 oz. of bud, ~1/3rd of a bucket and 182g/6.5 oz. of popcorn, couple of coconut oil caps in there 




Cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Buckets of fun  Not a bad haul on those 2x 15gal outdoor. Full 3.5gal bucket & 623g/22.25 oz. of bud, ~1/3rd of a bucket and 182g/6.5 oz. of popcorn, couple of coconut oil caps in there
> 
> View attachment 3812645
> View attachment 3812646
> ...


Nice haul for 15 gal pots


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice haul for 15 gal pots


Thanks, about the same as last year per gallon of medium, just shy of 1 oz./gal of medium for the total weight  That pheno produces around there indoor or out, last year I was slightly over at 21 oz in 2x 10gal. Without that new treefoliation training technique I may have beaten it


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, about the same as last year per gallon of medium, just shy of 1 oz./gal of medium for the total weight  That pheno produces around there indoor or out, last year I was slightly over at 21 oz in 2x 10gal. Without that new treefoliation training technique I may have beaten it


I told you the technique wouldn't catch on man, tried to start a trend of passin the joint flat palmed myself once, no one else willing to try, same kinda thing here i believe...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I told you the technique wouldn't catch on man, tried to start a trend of passin the joint flat palmed myself once, no one else willing to try, same kinda thing here i believe...


Yeah, I'll stick to more traditional techniques, damn tree!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Pay attention to the geese - lol Looking like the first snow for the season coming in tonight, my motto is if it's cold we should have snow to play in


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pay attention to the geese - lol Looking like the first snow for the season coming in tonight, my motto is if it's cold we should have snow to play in
> 
> View attachment 3814837


Wtf You Boyz Up North Dont Fuck Around When It Come To The White Stuff


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Wtf You Boyz Up North Dont Fuck Around When It Come To The White Stuff


Yeah this one looks like just a teaser, a couple of inches to piss off the one's who don't like snow and tease the one's who like to ski/board/sled. For the crowd that likes the snow, it's looking like a banner year. Don't be looking up too much, we sent the geese to shit all over you southern boyz for a few months


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah this one looks like just a teaser, a couple of inches to piss off the one's who don't like snow and tease the one's who like to ski/board/sled. For the crowd that likes the snow, it's looking like a banner year. Don't be looking up too much, we sent the geese to shit all over you southern boyz for a few months


I Have A Present For Yall's Geese, Its Called Double 00 Buck Shot  In the Imortal Of Emerald *BAM *


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah this one looks like just a teaser, a couple of inches to piss off the one's who don't like snow and tease the one's who like to ski/board/sled. For the crowd that likes the snow, it's looking like a banner year. Don't be looking up too much, we sent the geese to shit all over you southern boyz for a few months


I was bringing my oldest to school the other morning and we took a usual stroll around the coast road. She pointed up at a flock of geese and said daddy, why are those so big, what is that? I said that a fatass duck honey, flock of geese. Vietnamese geese lmao


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> I Have A Present For Yall's Geese, Its Called Double 00 Buck Shot  In the Imortal Of Emerald *BAM *


Lol, our scientists have been wondering why our geese populations are dwindling, all they need to do is listen in on this thread! We need to build a really tall wall


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, our scientists have been wondering why our geese populations are dwindling, all they need to do is listen in on this thread! We need to build a really tall wall


Flunk might help with that since he likely wont be us pres lmfao


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Flunk might help with that since he likely wont be us pres lmfao


Let's hope he looses the election, apparently he'll be trying to take over Canada if he wins, one of his many illiterate comments. 
http://www.burrardstreetjournal.com/trump-canada-independence-was-mistake/

Our wall contractors are ready to go, just waiting for the election results to pull the trigger or cancel the project...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Let's hope he looses the election, apparently he'll be trying to take over Canada if he wins, one of his many illiterate comments.
> http://www.burrardstreetjournal.com/trump-canada-independence-was-mistake/
> 
> Our wall contractors are ready to go, just waiting for the election results to pull the trigger or cancel the project...


I'm not a fan of any politicians, zero, zilch, nada. They all are fucking ignorant (and useless) in my book, but yeah he is quite the circus act.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Ferris: Not that I condone fascism; or any ism for that matter. Isms, in my opinion, are not good. A person should not believe in an ism, he should believe in himself. I quote John Lennon, “I don’t believe in ‘Beatles’, I just believe in me.” Good point there. After all, he was the Walrus. I could be the Walrus, I’d still have to bum rides off of people.

That pretty much sums it up for me.

:0)


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Girls are growing up fast  Cam view Day 16 & Day 31 at the back...



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 26, 2016)

@GroErr

Say... got another COB question for ya.... do the COBs have a lesser or greater effect on stretch?

Like i have mentioned, i am growing a new strain which has not turned out to be what i thought. I have no idea except that they are most definately sativa dom. The girls are stretching like crazy... and i dont know if it is due to genes or cobs or a combo of both. They went from 28" to 41" in 7 days under the COBs.

And lucky i got those cobs when i did because they bought me 2' of headspace that i totally needed. Evidently. Lol


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, our scientists have been wondering why our geese populations are dwindling, all they need to do is listen in on this thread! We need to build a really tall wall


Just Like The Canadian's Trying To Fuck With Our Christmas Goose


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> @GroErr
> 
> Say... got another COB question for ya.... do the COBs have a lesser or greater effect on stretch?
> 
> ...


@ttystikk what you think on that? I am sure you would see it pretty soon anyway


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ttystikk what you think on that? I am sure you would see it pretty soon anyway


If it's an unfamiliar strain then you have nothing to benchmark. IME, COB LED grows plants like crazy in veg and through stretch.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it's an unfamiliar strain then you have nothing to benchmark. IME, COB LED grows plants like crazy in veg and through stretch.


Exaclty. No bench mark. So thought i would ask just in general.... 

This strain didnt seem all that different than any other hybred in veg under HPS. But in the first week of flower under HPS...she started to stretch faster than most hybreds ive done... seemed even faster in week 2 under COB, but, not knowing the strain..... 

Anyway, kind of excited running blind here. Cant wait to see how/what these girls produce...


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> @GroErr
> 
> Say... got another COB question for ya.... do the COBs have a lesser or greater effect on stretch?
> 
> ...


Compared to my CMH they're stretching a bit less but for some reason switching from blurples in veg to CMH stretched a lot compared to any other lights I've run. I actually prefer a good stretch because the plants vegged under blurples come in with very tight nodes so it helps to open them up.

Last round I had them go from about 26-28" to 4ft under CMH. That extra head room would have come in handy under the COBs, probably a 8-10" gain in height vs. the CMH fixture.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 27, 2016)

I dont mind a good stretch either, if im prepared for it....lol

I should say... my 2' gain in headspace includes that 12" or so that you gain from not having to keep such a great distance from the 1000w hps. Going from 22-26" down to 12" made all the difference in this case. 

But if the stretch continues much more ima gonna have to tie the mains down a bit... 



GroErr said:


> Compared to my CMH they're stretching a bit less but for some reason switching from blurples in veg to CMH stretched a lot compared to any other lights I've run. I actually prefer a good stretch because the plants vegged under blurples come in with very tight nodes so it helps to open them up.
> 
> Last round I had them go from about 26-28" to 4ft under CMH. That extra head room would have come in handy under the COBs, probably a 8-10" gain in height vs. the CMH fixture.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I dont mind a good stretch either, if im prepared for it....lol
> 
> I should say... my 2' gain in headspace includes that 12" or so that you gain from not having to keep such a great distance from the 1000w hps. Going from 22-26" down to 12" made all the difference in this case.
> 
> But if the stretch continues much more ima gonna have to tie the mains down a bit...


True, accounting for running the CMH 20-22" above canopy gains another 6-8" there with the COBs plus the fixture so it's quite a gain in head space. Sounds like you're going to have some nice monsters, a little bending if needed won't hurt.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2016)

I ran that Blue Pyramid recently and P1 is a keeper, tangerine hash smell and taste comes through even after some cure. Pulled early to reset the room so she was probably a week early but still has a decent kick. I think I posted a pic during that grow of a mutant leaf colouring. Here's her clone, mutation came through, just like the Blue Dream does.



These seeds are Blue Ripper x Harlequin Tri-leaf Male x Blue Ripper x Harlequin Female that I pulled from that same run. Not sure if they're light coloured because they were early or just the way they turned out. They seem mature enough, good size and passed a thumb roll test. Only reason I chucked these was to see if the male passes on the tri-leaf mutation. Will let them cure for another 3 weeks or so and pop a bunch in 2 oz. cups just to see if the mutation comes through. I now have a tri-leaf female so will hit that as soon as the clone is large enough to flower and test that, chances are likely better with male + female tri-leaf mutants I'd think.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2016)

I have that pattern on my NYCD. Seemed to grow fine.

(reminds me of variegated)

The beans do look very green, but that will turn as they age, I am sure.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have that pattern on my NYCD. Seemed to grow fine.
> 
> (reminds me of variegated)
> 
> The beans do look very green, but that will turn as they age, I am sure.


Oh yeah the plant had no issues, quite vigorous for this strain compared to the previous pheno I had. It seems like a pretty common mutation but no effects on the plant imo.

Cheers JD, those seeds look a little light but normal otherwise, not a biggie. I was a bit surprised I got any that looked somewhat viable since I pulled them early. The one's I really want to test will be the tri-male x tri-female. If other mutations like that leaf discolouration get passed on there's no reason imo that the tri-leaf seedling mutation can be passed through, specially with both parents having it.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

This Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno is looking and smelling very dank, Day 33 and will likely go 60'sh days 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Busy week but the flower room is full again after a bit of a slow down through summer. I'm away for at least a week after Xmas to visit my brother and sister in FL so I'm flowering out the last run to finish just before I leave. That way all I'll have going for the week away will be some veg plants and clones which should be more manageable.

I added the 2x Tasty T2-1400 (red version with 3x 3590's each @150w each) to the room yesterday. Running a total of 5 Tasty 3590 bars @1.4A pulling 600w total, over approx. 3x7' once these new one's fill in.

New run is just a mix of stuff, in 2gal's a nice pheno from seed of the Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1's, 1x Blue Ripper F3/P3 keeper, 1x Blue Ripper F2/P5 keeper (both of these will get crossed back to the F1 male in a couple of days). Then 4x 1gal BPP F2s that were transferred from party cups to 1gal yesterday (look a little rough as they were in party cups for quite a while). This is a cross I tried of Blueberry x PPP, the PPP was a great producer but lacked smell/taste. This is probably the last hunt through these and the smallest pheno is smelling pretty good, if it doesn't cut it then will drop this line as I've run probably 30 of them and haven't found anything worthy of carrying on.

Temps are 79-80 and 54-56 RH so it looks quite manageable, sample of last nights temps/RH during lights-on. I can drop that RH a bit easily as the incoming air controller is at it's lowest setting right now:
Timestamp Ambient Temp (F) Humidity %
10/29/2016 6:06 79.9 54
10/29/2016 5:51 79.9 54
10/29/2016 5:36 79.7 55
10/29/2016 5:21 79.6 55
10/29/2016 5:06 79.6 55
10/29/2016 4:51 79.4 55
10/29/2016 4:35 79.3 56
10/29/2016 4:20 79.3 56
10/29/2016 4:05 79.2 56
10/29/2016 3:50 79.2 56
10/29/2016 3:35 79.2 56
10/29/2016 3:20 79.2 56
10/29/2016 3:05 79.1 56
10/29/2016 2:50 79.1 56
10/29/2016 2:35 79.1 56
10/29/2016 2:20 79.1 56
10/29/2016 2:05 79.2 56
10/29/2016 1:50 79.2 56
10/29/2016 1:35 79.2 56
10/29/2016 1:20 79.2 56
10/29/2016 1:05 79.2 56
10/29/2016 0:50 79.2 55
10/29/2016 0:35 79.3 55
10/29/2016 0:20 79.3 55

Group shots and shot showing the COBs, Day 0, Day 18, and Day 33, couple of strains/phenos in there 
That frosty bud above is from the BR x BD P1 in the last pic where I tagged them all.





Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, talk about dialled in and rock solid. 

That could be my list if the range was 78-80F. Exact same RH... 

Love the Tasty COBS so far. In fact, now I want more...lol


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Wow, talk about dialled in and rock solid.
> 
> That could be my list if the range was 78-80F. Exact same RH...
> 
> Love the Tasty COBS so far. In fact, now I want more...lol


Ha, hooked on COBs already  Liking the initial numbers for sure, have the incoming air at lowest and exhaust at 1/2 so lots of room to make adjustments as the weather changes.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

Mega dialed!
Can't wait to see what your Plemon does. 
I had that same leaf coloring on the mystery screen room plant.

Last year for Xmas we had Goose stuffed with oranges. It was like a giant orange duck! Way better than a Turkey.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Mega dialed!
> Can't wait to see what your Plemon does.
> I had that same leaf coloring on the mystery screen room plant.
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, hope all's well down your way. Lol, that was easy with the 600w of COBs, hit the mark first night. Perfect amount of light for the space and I can flower pretty well every available inch if I can feed it  I couldn't wait to run that Plemon from clone with a little training, got the dirt/hash pheno and rationing out what I have until this one finishes. Beautiful plant to grow, love the bud structure and density once it hit about 5 weeks. I want that purple pheno though 

Sounds tasty, but we're going to have to start outfitting our geese with Kevlar vests before they head down south


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

Did you see the Plemon @doublejj and his crew grew outdoors?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Did you see the Plemon @doublejj and his crew grew outdoors?


Just saw it, wow, he grows some awesome trees!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Looking good in there G! Looks pretty dialed in huh like auto pilot. I am VERY pleased so far with how my 5K COB's are doing in veg. Can't wait to see my first flower run under the 3K's and my first auto's under the 5K's........

Hope all is well, how's the boy's grow?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey thanks Evil, the room was built for those COBs  Want to see you get a run under those as well,, auto's under the 5k's will be interesting, they should do well. Son's on auto pilot too, he's consistently pulling 1.5 gpw+ with the LEC's and my Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno. He's liking the COB results though, saw some drooling going on when I pulled my last COB run


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks Evil, the room was built for those COBs  Want to see you get a run under those as well,, auto's under the 5k's will be interesting, they should do well. Son's on auto pilot too, he's consistently pulling 1.5 gpw+ with the LEC's and my Blue Ripper sat-dom pheno. He's liking the COB results though, saw some drooling going on when I pulled my last COB run


It's a matter of time before he follows daddy's foot steps. I am still interested in your results with the COB's AND the LEC's together. I might grab another 315 CMH later we will see. It was a very nice and easy light to work with. I think one in the middle of the 5x9 flanked by two (4) COB bars on each side would be a good setup............


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's a matter of time before he follows daddy's foot steps. I am still interested in your results with the COB's AND the LEC's together. I might grab another 315 CMH later we will see. It was a very nice and easy light to work with. I think one in the middle of the 5x9 flanked by two (4) COB bars on each side would be a good setup............


Yeah will get back to trying that mid winter so there's no issues with high temps, should be a good combo.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2016)

Hadn't noticed the one pheno of Blue Ripper x Blue Dream until last night when I was watering. It has 11 finger leaves which I haven't seen for a while. The 2 starters at the stem are overlapped/crossed and tiny. Leaf serrations are almost identical to the HSO BD.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

That does seem to be an indicator of full and proper development somehow....
....like the opposite of throwing out single bladed leaves when recovering.

Lovely.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That does seem to be an indicator of full and proper development somehow....
> ....like the opposite of throwing out single bladed leaves when recovering.
> 
> Lovely.


So far that pheno has nothing special but those leaves  Could be a late stinker, never know, it's definitely the better producer between the 2 phenos.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

Doh....of course! 

Late smell is a definite possibility....it might happen.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Doh....of course!
> 
> Late smell is a definite possibility....it might happen.


If I were a betting man, I'd bet this pheno's going to win


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

Hit the BR2-3 Blue Ripper F2 pheno with the Blue Ripper F1 stud last night at Day 20. Pulled it out of the room as the room is a bit crowded and didn't want to accidentally fall/trip with a bag of pollen in-hand and pollinate them all - lol Just did one branch but probably enough buds on it to pull 40-50 seeds.

Stem rub on this one and the BR2-5 pheno is crazy strong road kill skunk, both the BR2-3 and BR2-5 phenos have that strong skunk stink on a stem rub. Should be easy to pick out the winners right from veg if this trait continues.




Pollinated bud, sprayed with water after 3 hours and just before going back in...



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking good G as per the usual


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good G as per the usual


Cheers Evil, that one there is personal-only smoke  No sharesies unless they're smoking it with me


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, that one there is personal-only smoke  No sharesies unless they're smoking it with me


I don't blame you from the looks of it lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2016)

Some Tuesday night bud porn at day 37 courtesy of 2x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream's from seed 

P1, looking and smelling awesome, smothered in frost and spicy, blueberry, musky smells coming off her 




P2, not bad looking in structure, not a lot of frost nor smell though, bigger producer, that cola goes down another 6". Looking like it'll run long compared to P1.




One of the lower branch seeded buds on pheno 1 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

So a while back I bought one of these _Pollen Extractor _units (actually 2) to see if I could give my back a break for sifting. They work * Ok * , don't expect a lot but it does the job, just not great. I'm seeing about 1/2 the yield as I'd normally get. I find if run the material fresh/rough-ground/frozen it gets about as much as the unit will produce, which tends to be around 4%-5% or about 1/2 of what I get if I manually run it through a screen. I'll use it like I did the other day, run it on pulse for about 3 hours per fill of the container, filled 1/2 way it can hold about an ounce ground.

Tried running just rough trim/popcorn, that doesn't produce shit, it needs to be ground up before running. I just take whatever I have, rough chop it into containers that hold about 1/2 lb. each ground, Freeze those and run them in stages through a day/night. It has a variable controller and works best when it's pulsing on each turn to shake the kief up and drop more.

So what I've been doing it running it through the extractor to get what I need at the time with virtually no work. Then I re-freeze that and when I re-run that material manually I get my additional 4%-5%. It's cheap enough and Ok for personal needs, certainly not for any large amounts of production but not bad for personal use if you're willing to give up some yield or re-run it manually to get the most of your trim/popcorn. Here's some pics just after finishing a run, quality is pretty good...


    



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

We all benefit from your generous depictions Gro. Most cool.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> We all benefit from your generous depictions Gro. Most cool.


Cheers JD, glad to share. Not bad for the price, I've seen a similar unit elsewhere costing $450, would have been totally pissed to get that yield at that price, these run ~$100 USD so at least they don't break the bank. Going to have to DIY a design and build a unit that can get closer to the 10% mark for yields at some point. It needs to be agitated more to produce better yields, manually I rub it across the screen with some light pressure to get 8-12% depending on the starting material and it comes out just as clean as running through this unit (trick is not to use too coarse a screen).

As I was typing I just thought of something I'm going to try. If you place a small ball bearing inside the drum, that may agitate it enough to increase production? Have to find the right size/weight, trip to the dollar store coming up. I think they sell marbles in different size there  Can't be too heavy or that motor could fry, small-ass motor in them.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, our scientists have been wondering why our geese populations are dwindling, all they need to do is listen in on this thread! We need to build a really tall wall


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

How about a golf ball? :0) (seems like the right weight)


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, glad to share. Not bad for the price, I've seen a similar unit elsewhere costing $450, would have been totally pissed to get that yield at that price, these run ~$100 USD so at least they don't break the bank. Going to have to DIY a design and build a unit that can get closer to the 10% mark for yields at some point. It needs to be agitated more to produce better yields, manually I rub it across the screen with some light pressure to get 8-12% depending on the starting material and it comes out just as clean as running through this unit (trick is not to use too coarse a screen).
> 
> As I was typing I just thought of something I'm going to try. If you place a small ball bearing inside the drum, that may agitate it enough to increase production? Have to find the right size/weight, trip to the dollar store coming up. I think they sell marbles in different size there  Can't be too heavy or that motor could fry, small-ass motor in them.


I would think a few marbles or big bearings (at least 1/2" dia) would be the best. That would provide needed agitation from inside. You might not get your full 10% but I'm sure it would improve. 

Does the small motor work thru a gear reduction? If so, you should be fine.

Finally, I hear of people running these things in a deep freeze, really cold, like -28F. Makes the material brittle and it breaks off more easily, so goes the theory. 

Anyway, if you get a cheapie unit working well, I might have to get myself one.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> How about a golf ball? :0) (seems like the right weight)


I'm thinking it's kinda big but it could work well. Having only seen a few pics, I'm not sure about relative size.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Finally, I hear of people running these things in a deep freeze, really cold, like -28F. Makes the material brittle and it breaks off more easily, so goes the theory.


True dat, Ive heard of people running them in walkin freezer...works like a champ apparently


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> True dat, Ive heard of people running them in walkin freezer...works like a champ apparently


I saw a setup once that had the whole works on trays in the bottom of a chest freezer that had been modified to get that cold. It was wicked spendy but the chest freezer was part of the package.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

How fast does it spin? Couldnt you just stick a magnet on it and have the misbalanced weight shake the shit out of it?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> How fast does it spin? Couldnt you just stick a magnet on it and have the misbalanced weight shake the shit out of it?


That kind of uneven load would be very hard on parts.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That kind of uneven load would be very hard on parts.


True, perhaps maybe even trying to run it while sitting on something that vibrates? Like an ac unit or an ultrsonic huey?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> True, perhaps maybe even trying to run it while sitting on something that vibrates? Like an ac unit or an ultrsonic huey?


That could help. Not sure how it would be better than a few marbles?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That could help. Not sure how it would be better than a few marbles?


Lol, just my lazy ass always looking to get out of going to the store, im sure a few good marbles would work just as well, juat throwing out some alts


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, just my lazy ass always looking to get out of going to the store, im sure a few good marbles would work just as well, juat throwing out some alts


Never a bad idea, but it's good to drill down into what makes a given alternative better; in this case putting the whole mess on top of a running AC unit would heat everything up substantially, not a desirable outcome.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Never a bad idea, but it's good to drill down into what makes a given alternative better; in this case putting the whole mess on top of a running AC unit would heat everything up substantially, not a desirable outcome.


Lol, so you want to factor logic in too!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, so you want to factor logic in too!


I know, I'm a real pain in the ass like that, lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> How fast does it spin? Couldnt you just stick a magnet on it and have the misbalanced weight shake the shit out of it?


I just flashed on the throwing-cinder-block-into-running-dryer video.... :0)






You can see the resin flying!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I just flashed on the throwing-cinder-block-into-running-dryer video.... :0)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that for no extra charge, it topped his plants too!

LMFAO!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> How about a golf ball? :0) (seems like the right weight)


Too heavy for sure, pretty sure it would burn out the motor, damage the screen or both. Will try some marbles and see what the resistance and yield is like first.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> How fast does it spin? Couldnt you just stick a magnet on it and have the misbalanced weight shake the shit out of it?


Yeah that's the idea with the marbles, enough to throw it off balance but not too much weight. It can spin quite fast but then it doesn't shake as much. With the variable control for the motor you can make it "jerk" on each turn which was how I found the best yield. That's where I'm thinking adding some weights to knock it off balance may work a bit better.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I would think a few marbles or big bearings (at least 1/2" dia) would be the best. That would provide needed agitation from inside. You might not get your full 10% but I'm sure it would improve.
> 
> Does the small motor work thru a gear reduction? If so, you should be fine.
> 
> ...


It's a super simple design but tiny motor, smart design actually. 3rd pic shoes the knob on the outside which is the variable speed controller, 4th pic shows the inside (left) and you can see the motor drives a little wheel with rubber around the outside of it, that turns the drum.

That would be cool, I just keep the material in the freezer right beside the unit (I took the pics on top of the chest freezer) until I go to run it, same reason you mentioned, it does yield better when frozen. Maybe I should try running it inside the freezer - lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, just my lazy ass always looking to get out of going to the store, im sure a few good marbles would work just as well, juat throwing out some alts





ttystikk said:


> I know, I'm a real pain in the ass like that, lol


Cheers guys, sounds like a few engineers in here, we may figure it out. Now I have to find a cold vibrating dryer or maybe a vibrating freezer? Think I'll try the marbles first - lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers guys, sounds like a few engineers in here, we may figure it out. Now I have to find a cold vibrating dryer or maybe a vibrating freezer? Think I'll try the marbles first - lol


Pretty sure our shared hobby requires some backwoods engineering skills at times, im sure we are all guilty of a few crimes against duct tape


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I just flashed on the throwing-cinder-block-into-running-dryer video.... :0)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New meaning to plant training poor plants got stomped on lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Pretty sure our shared hobby requires some backwoods engineering skills at times, im sure we are all guilty of a few crimes against duct tape


Oh for sure, when I first got into indoor growing I had no clue I'd have to hone up on all sorts of other skills, many including duct tape


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Oh for sure, when I first got into indoor growing I had no clue I'd have to hone up on all sorts of other skills, many including duct tape


Ah Duct Tape The Second Greatest Invention Known To Mankind What's The First Bailing Wire Shit Theirs Nothing You Cant Fix With The Right Amount Of Bailing Wire And A Pair Of Plyers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Ah Duct Tape The Second Greatest Invention Known To Mankind What's The First Bailing Wire Shit Theirs Nothing You Cant Fix With The Right Amount Of Bailing Wire And A Pair Of Plyers


That's about the extent of my tools  When I can I prefer to outsource, only rooms I work on are my gardens.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

bailing wire, duct tape, & zip ties. Fix everything with that, almost


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, glad to share. Not bad for the price, I've seen a similar unit elsewhere costing $450, would have been totally pissed to get that yield at that price, these run ~$100 USD so at least they don't break the bank. Going to have to DIY a design and build a unit that can get closer to the 10% mark for yields at some point. It needs to be agitated more to produce better yields, manually I rub it across the screen with some light pressure to get 8-12% depending on the starting material and it comes out just as clean as running through this unit (trick is not to use too coarse a screen).
> 
> As I was typing I just thought of something I'm going to try. If you place a small ball bearing inside the drum, that may agitate it enough to increase production? Have to find the right size/weight, trip to the dollar store coming up. I think they sell marbles in different size there  Can't be too heavy or that motor could fry, small-ass motor in them.


Try some bb's...for a bb gun.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

I dont know if bb's are heavy enough to make a difference. Any toy store has packs of different sized marbles, or you can go to any auto parts house and grab some bearings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

You could probably even drop a couple coins in and would do the same.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Try some bb's...for a bb gun.


Hmm might try both, throw a few in and they should work well, lighter than the marbles, cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont know if bb's are heavy enough to make a difference. Any toy store has packs of different sized marbles, or you can go to any auto parts house and grab some bearings





Vnsmkr said:


> You could probably even drop a couple coins in and would do the same.


Not sure about the coins, the screen could take some damage it's pretty thin that's why I was thinking something round. I'll try both, store down the road carries the bb's, will try them first being lighter. I've seen the marbles at my dollar store, pretty sure my grandson was bugging me for some one time I had him in there. I have about 2 lbs. ground and frozen, should be enough to test both


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not sure about the coins, the screen could take some damage it's pretty thin that's why I was thinking something round. I'll try both, store down the road carries the bb's, will try them first being lighter. I've seen the marbles at my dollar store, pretty sure my grandson was bugging me for some one time I had him in there. I have about 2 lbs. ground and frozen, should be enough to test both


The reason I said a coin was in my grinder, I regularly put a penny in there and shake the fuck out of it to collect kief. I know much smaller scale, but the screen must be similar size?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Camshot of the flower room. Day 5/23/38, the new batch is starting the stretch. Really liking the 2gal bottom-left corner, that is straight up from seed, no training and smelling good, great structure for production. That's the first Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno I've liked since that tri-leaf male, could be a good one  The 4x 1gal BPP's are all females, wasn't sure about one but they're all throwing hairs so looking good. Gave them a couple of feedings with high N and they're getting their proper colour back.

The plants at Day 23 are finished stretching and building buds, some nice bud coming in there. The 2x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream phenos at the back are both happy and fattening up. Nice to have the room full again 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks pretty damn perfect in there to me G, can't wait to see these gals flower out for you. And that plant with no training from seed looks fantastic, truly nice structure on her. If you have time one of these days maybe some more pics of her?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The reason I said a coin was in my grinder, I regularly put a penny in there and shake the fuck out of it to collect kief. I know much smaller scale, but the screen must be similar size?


Could try them too, maybe something light like our dime that's pretty smal. Anything to offset it a bit and give it more of a shake should work. Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks pretty damn perfect in there to me G, can't wait to see these gals flower out for you. And that plant with no training from seed looks fantastic, truly nice structure on her. If you have time one of these days maybe some more pics of her?


Thanks Evil, that's a beauty, hoping she smells up the joint when she flowers 

Ha, took one last night. Some huge fans on her, she's up against the wall at the top in this shot. For comparison, the Blue Ripper at the bottom had some super crops to branch out like that 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

Those fan leaves are huge lol........

Can't wait to see her flower out


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

Perfectly healthy Gro.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Perfectly healthy Gro.


Cheers JD, those 2 should throw some nice flowers coming in like that


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 2, 2016)

Everytime i check your thread i have to find my bong. Everything you grow ist just so lucious...lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Everytime i check your thread i have to find my bong. Everything you grow ist just so lucious...lol


Hey @Gquebed thanks and glad to be of help with your medicating - lol Sounds like you're liking the COB world, hope your virgin run is going well for you.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey @Gquebed thanks and glad to be of help with your medicating - lol Sounds like you're liking the COB world, hope your virgin run is going well for you.


So far so good. Ive been considering them for a long while and so far i have been thinking i should have made the move a while ago... when i was growing a strain in knew. Lol

To make a change like that when growing the first new strain i have tried in years probably wasnt the best idea. But i dont see myself going back to hps... not yet anyway. Will see about that when the scales come out...lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> So far so good. Ive been considering them for a long while and so far i have been thinking i should have made the move a while ago... when i was growing a strain in knew. Lol
> 
> To make a change like that when growing the first new strain i have tried in years probably wasnt the best idea. But i dont see myself going back to hps... not yet anyway. Will see about that when the scales come out...lol


I wouldn't be too concerned, first run for me went smooth and it was a mix of strains mainly from seed with no major issues and awesome pull in weight. I went from CMH which was pulling nice weights and they still impressed me. Good luck, just keep them happy and you should do well.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned, first run for me went smooth and it was a mix of strains mainly from seed with no major issues and awesome pull in weight. I went from CMH which was pulling nice weights and they still impressed me. Good luck, just keep them happy and you should do well.


What really has impressed me is that the 23 day old budlets are obviously much more dense. I can see it already.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> What really has impressed me is that the 23 day old budlets are obviously much more dense. I can see it already.


I can't say conclusively because I haven't done enough controlled runs under them but the one (Blue Ripper) clone I flowered under them was rock hard and fatter colas than I'd seen under CMH.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> What really has impressed me is that the 23 day old budlets are obviously much more dense. I can see it already.





GroErr said:


> I can't say conclusively because I haven't done enough controlled runs under them but the one (Blue Ripper) clone I flowered under them was rock hard and fatter colas than I'd seen under CMH.




Just wait til you smoke some.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just wait til you smoke some.


Good point, the terps that came through on that Blue Ripper were like night & day compared to any previous runs. Curing that shit is like opening a jar of fresh blueberries every time and the smell transfers through to flavour when burning it. Crazy, like a new strain


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Good point, the terps that came through on that Blue Ripper were like night & day compared to any previous runs. Curing that shit is like opening a jar of fresh blueberries every time and the smell transfers through to flavour when burning it. Crazy, like a new strain


There's a reason converts to COB LED are so excited and it's not just about more yield!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's a reason converts to COB LED are so excited and it's not just about more yield!


Environment may have played a part in that run but if they keep producing that level of terps/quality (which I'm pretty sure they will), there's no going back unless I'm just testing or need some extra heat. Quality has always been my driver indoor as it's personal or meds and so far the quality has been outstanding under the COBs. Quality was also top notch under 3070's but not as much difference as under the 3590's, nor was production. These 3590's have really stepped up the game.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Environment may have played a part in that run but if they keep producing that level of terps/quality (which I'm pretty sure they will), there's no going back unless I'm just testing or need some extra heat. Quality has always been my driver indoor as it's personal or meds and so far the quality has been outstanding under the COBs. Quality was also top notch under 3070's but not as much difference as under the 3590's, nor was production. These 3590's have really stepped up the game.


With what I am seeing in veg I am happy I spent the $$ on the Cree's, tonight my first girl starts 12/12 under the 3K 3590's that she's been vegging under as well. The veg tent is 5K. I pulled my portable A/C unit out of the room yesterday lol. If I were to finish out the other half of my flower tent exactly as the 600W light, I would be using about 1600 total for my grow, this is in three tents right now, the HID's were gonna be 3000w so almost half the wattage. It makes a difference brother, but like you told me in the past you need to see it in person and not look at it on a data sheet. And I am seeing it now, the room is cooler and quieter both big deals for me.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> With what I am seeing in veg I am happy I spent the $$ on the Cree's, tonight my first girl starts 12/12 under the 3K 3590's that she's been vegging under as well. The veg tent is 5K. I pulled my portable A/C unit out of the room yesterday lol. If I were to finish out the other half of my flower tent exactly as the 600W light, I would be using about 1600 total for my grow, this is in three tents right now, the HID's were gonna be 3000w so almost half the wattage. It makes a difference brother, but like you told me in the past you need to see it in person and not look at it on a data sheet. And I am seeing it now, the room is cooler and quieter both big deals for me.


Glad to hear it's working out well for you, those COBs make it so much easier to maintain the environment. As much as we talk about lights, if the environment isn't in check, the light by itself is not going to produce top quality. These make it easier to get 2 of the major indoor growing factors dialed in.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Glad to hear it's working out well for you, those COBs make it so much easier to maintain the environment. As much as we talk about lights, if the environment isn't in check, the light by itself is not going to produce top quality. These make it easier to get 2 of the major indoor growing factors dialed in.


Exactly for the first time ever I am not battling humidity issues lol.........


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

These ladies are liking the environment it would seem  ~3' x 8' covered by 5 bars/12 COBs driven at 1.4A/600w total...






Cheers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2016)

very nice.
just trying to get some perspective, after all the arguments on other threads. how much does 600 watts of cobs raise the temp in that area? do you have to vent it like you would a 600 watt hps?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice.
> just trying to get some perspective, after all the arguments on other threads. how much does 600 watts of cobs raise the temp in that area? do you have to vent it like you would a 600 watt hps?


No way would you have to vent same amount of COBS like you would HPS....Absolutely not do they put off same heat signature


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice.
> just trying to get some perspective, after all the arguments on other threads. how much does 600 watts of cobs raise the temp in that area? do you have to vent it like you would a 600 watt hps?


Hey thanks, no, nothing like hps, shit my temps dropped to the point I'll have to crank up my incoming air through the winter to add some heat. may even have to mix in one of my CMH lights mid winter for heat.

Room is 4'x9.5'x7.5'H, 1x 4" inline for exhaust running 1/2 way on the variable controller. 1x 4" inline for incoming air from my HVAC (air con in summer, heat in winter) and right now I have it at the lowest setting on the variable controller. That's maintaining my temps at 79-80/RH at 50-55% which is exactly where I like them.

For perspective when I pulled out my 315w CMH and replaced that with 300w of COBs my temps dropped by ~6-8F and instead of running my exhaust at full and incoming air at 1/2 I was able to turn down the exhaust to 1/2 and incoming to the lowest setting.

Keep in mind I'm running those 3590 COBs at 1.4A so that is the lowest heat possible coming off these, the higher amp drivers would generate a little more heat but you're talking a degree or two at most imo.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2016)

Not sure how to explain this effectively, but a watt of heat is a watt of heat whether it comes from a chip or a light bulb. 

600W of either will need a similar amount of cooling, but the style of needed cooling might differ.

COB LED got a rep for low heat because they spread the heat out and because people were designing lights with PAR equivalents rather than by watt equivalents. This resulted in fixtures that pulled fewer watts from the wall and of course making less heat overall. 

COB LED makes more light per watt but when that light hits something, heat is the result. When it hits a plant, that heat is converted into water transpiration. This effect explains the thermostat readings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2016)

while the science matters, the result is what matters the most, if i can run 600 watts of cobs with 1/2 the ventilation i need to run 600 watts of hps, i like it. and the fact that you can arrange them to cover your area, instead of trying to cram all your plants into the sweet spot of the hps, is just gravy


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while the science matters, the result is what matters the most, if i can run 600 watts of cobs with 1/2 the ventilation i need to run 600 watts of hps, i like it. and the fact that you can arrange them to cover your area, instead of trying to cram all your plants into the sweet spot of the hps, is just gravy


I think superior light distribution across the canopy is the secret weapon of LED, which is why I don't fuck with high wattage COBs.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 4, 2016)

Great looking plants GroErr!

When and if I ever get around to replacing my HIDs I'll likely be getting into these COBs, Seeing much better results with them than most of the other LED grows I've looked at. Pink is not my favorite colour.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure how to explain this effectively, but a watt of heat is a watt of heat whether it comes from a chip or a light bulb.
> 
> 600W of either will need a similar amount of cooling, but the style of needed cooling might differ.
> 
> ...


Yeah the science/theory is correct but I run those WiFi/RF thermometer/hygrometer's and they don't lie. Is the heat a different type or does it get somehow absorbed better, whatever it is, there's no comparison when I switch between CMH and COBs, I've gone back & forth a couple of times and when I have, I have to adjust the room to suit each type of light, the light output wattage is almost the same (300 vs 315), the CMH of course has some overhead so the ballast heat could certainly account for some of the difference, perhaps all? The total output on the COBs is about 10% more accounting for the drivers and fans so around 660w, the actual total draw on the 315's ~120v is 365 or 730w running 2 of them.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah the science/theory is correct but I run those WiFi/RF thermometer/hygrometer's and they don't lie. Is the heat a different type or does it get somehow absorbed better, whatever it is, there's no comparison when I switch between CMH and COBs, I've gone back & forth a couple of times and when I have, I have to adjust the room to suit each type of light, the light output wattage is almost the same (300 vs 315), the CMH of course has some overhead so the ballast heat could certainly account for some of the difference, perhaps all? The total output on the COBs is about 10% more accounting for the drivers and fans so around 660w, the actual total draw on the 315's ~120v is 365 or 730w running 2 of them.


Directional light profile is sending most of the light directly onto the leaves, which respond with more water transpiration. If you shut your exhaust vent you'd notice a rapid rise in RH.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Great looking plants GroErr!
> 
> When and if I ever get around to replacing my HIDs I'll likely be getting into these COBs, Seeing much better results with them than most of the other LED grows I've looked at. Pink is not my favorite colour.


Hey thanks and thanks for popping in, those COBs are impressive for output and quality. I recently switched them from CMH 315's which are also impressive for bulb tech but these are producing the best quality I've seen yet. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Directional light profile is sending most of the light directly onto the leaves, which respond with more water transpiration. If you shut your exhaust vent you'd notice a rapid rise in RH.


Yes I've seen that many times when I shut off all fans/exhaust to do something like pollinating, but that happens with either light source in there. Have never paid attention though to see if there's any difference in how fast or how high each light source spikes. Would be an interesting test but a pain in the _ss...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yes I've seen that many times when I shut off all fans/exhaust to do something like pollinating, but that happens with either light source in there. Have never paid attention though to see if there's any difference in how fast or how high each light source spikes. Would be an interesting test but a pain in the _ss...


Since I run water cooled air handlers it's easier for me to tell. I just look at how fast the reclaim barrel fills up.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks and thanks for popping in, those COBs are impressive for output and quality. I recently switched them from CMH 315's which are also impressive for bulb tech but these are producing the best quality I've seen yet. Cheers.


A grow well worth popping in to see! 

I've been trying to source some CMH bulbs for years up here without any luck. I'm too paranoid to order them online and any of the electrical supply places won't get them unless I buy a case of 6. Good price actually at $300 but rarely have that much coin to spare. Recently had it but blew my wad on bulbs, nutes etc to expand my grow space and didn't take the time to shop around much. $170 for one 1000W EYE Hortilux conversion bulb to run on my old magnetic MH ballast and flower out an 8x4 tent that still needs setting up. Another $200 for other bulbs to veg and flower with the various ballasts I've been using for years. I'm still using right this minute a 15 year old EYE conversion bulb that lets me veg with a 400W HPS ballast. Must be half a shotglass of tungsten flakes rolling around in there but the plants seem to like it fine. 

My basement grow space is always on the cold side so unlike most I welcome the heat that HIDs supply. If there are no lights on then I have a 1000W heater kicking in to maintain temps in there and you can't grow shit with a heater! 

There is also the issue of CO*2*. No carbon dioxide and plants stop growing so without supplementation you gotta have fresh air constantly entering the grow space. There again I have problems with low temps and may need to supply heated air from the house so I can have a low volume exhaust fan running while the lights are on. Or scrounge up the coin to buy a CO*2 * controller that works with the tank and flow gauge I already have.

Maybe my lotto tickets will pay off tonight and I can go get all the goodies I wish I had instead of the DIY stuff that works fine but isn't as pretty as the store-bought stuff.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> A grow well worth popping in to see!
> 
> I've been trying to source some CMH bulbs for years up here without any luck. I'm too paranoid to order them online and any of the electrical supply places won't get them unless I buy a case of 6. Good price actually at $300 but rarely have that much coin to spare. Recently had it but blew my wad on bulbs, nutes etc to expand my grow space and didn't take the time to shop around much. $170 for one 1000W EYE Hortilux conversion bulb to run on my old magnetic MH ballast and flower out an 8x4 tent that still needs setting up. Another $200 for other bulbs to veg and flower with the various ballasts I've been using for years. I'm still using right this minute a 15 year old EYE conversion bulb that lets me veg with a 400W HPS ballast. Must be half a shotglass of tungsten flakes rolling around in there but the plants seem to like it fine.
> 
> ...


Cheers my fellow Canadian, I know about dealing with our shitty availability and high equipment prices up here. I've bought most of my lights from the US but I also bought some (CMH) when our dollar was closer to par with the USD, right now it sucks. Only Canadian supplier of lights I can point you to with decent prices for COBs is bcblondes, owner has been posting in some of the Canadian threads and they seem legfit. But that's a whole different budget range. I bought some replacement lamps from Bulbs Pro but their prices weren't the greatest and I had to exchange some when they shipped the wrong one's first order.

Sounds like in your cold basement setup you can handle hps, hopefully you're not in Ontario because my hydro bill has doubled in the last 2 years watt-for-watt, f'n Wynne $%^!

As far as heat goes, it would be worth tying an extra vent into your grow area so you can bring in air and heat in winter or air conditioning in summer if you have it. I did that after trying a space heater, they're so inefficient they end up costing a fortune to run. I run the incoming air on a variable inline controller and it works well, it runs 24x7 and I just adjust the variable controller to suit the season.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

Some COB porn at different stages, JTR is catching up in the frost department and 2 weeks behind these Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Every time I run this 3+ year old JTR she reminds me why she's still in the garden. First run under the 3590's and looking like a champ, should be a good haul off this one 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 41/6 weeks:




Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 41/6 weeks:




JTR, Day 26/4 weeks:




Cheers 

:


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some COB porn at different stages, JTR is catching up in the frost department and 2 weeks behind these Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Every time I run this 3+ year old JTR she reminds me why she's still in the garden. First run under the 3590's and looking like a champ, should be a good haul off this one
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 41/6 weeks:
> 
> ...


I seriously want to be you if i grow up! 

Always healthy with every room dialed in, love your thread man!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I seriously want to be you if i grow up!
> 
> Always healthy with every room dialed in, love your thread man!


Cheers BBC and thanks for the props, these COBs are making it look easy! Lol, I haven't grown up yet either, 56 and still think I'm 26  I'll switch you places if you take over payments to my ex though


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok, but i have 2 young children to raise and an Irish Catholic wife to deal with, an ex sounds like the cheaper option to me lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2016)

you're to modest GroErr, Im with BBC on this one, Id love to have your discipline & attention to detail, 
not to mention great skill.......


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some COB porn at different stages, JTR is catching up in the frost department and 2 weeks behind these Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Every time I run this 3+ year old JTR she reminds me why she's still in the garden. First run under the 3590's and looking like a champ, should be a good haul off this one
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 41/6 weeks:
> 
> ...


How long did you veg before you flipped, what lighting, and what nutes? Lookin' sexy, bro.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ok, but i have 2 young children to raise and an Irish Catholic wife to deal with, an ex sounds like the cheaper option to me lol


Lol, ok maybe not, my kids are in their 30's and so is my GF  You can have the ex for free though...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> you're to modest GroErr, Im with BBC on this one, Id love to have your discipline & attention to detail,
> not to mention great skill.......


Cheers & thanks Bob, OCD can be a benefit if redirected towards something productive  Happy skiing man, looks like you're almost set to go for the season, nice! We had a small dump that melted right away and now nothing so looking like December before I can get on the hills again over here.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How long did you veg before you flipped, what lighting, and what nutes? Lookin' sexy, bro.


Hey thanks, this run is in 3 stages of flowering and all over the place as far as vegging. Longest veg in there right now are the 4x 3gal's in the center of the room, all those had about 4 weeks between 1gal and the final 3gal containers. The oldest one's at 41 days had about 2 weeks, and the newest one's had 2 weeks in 2gal's, then 4x 1gal's that I'm just pheno hunting were in party cups until 3 days before I flipped them.

The lighting is the first run with a total of 600w of 3590 COBs running at 1400ma, total of ~24 sq. ft. of footprint so ~25w/sq. ft. medium is 50% triple mix soil/50% Pro-Mix. I'm using AN A&B only, very low feeds just supplementing the soil/pro-mix. Typically but adjusting for strains I'm using the following pattern: water-feed-water-feed-water-water and repeating that cycle @400 ppm, costs next to nothing and works well...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, this run is in 3 stages of flowering and all over the place as far as vegging. Longest veg in there right now are the 4x 3gal's in the center of the room, all those had about 4 weeks between 1gal and the final 3gal containers. The oldest one's at 41 days had about 2 weeks, and the newest one's had 2 weeks in 2gal's, then 4x 1gal's that I'm just pheno hunting were in party cups until 3 days before I flipped them.
> 
> The lighting is the first run with a total of 600w of 3590 COBs running at 1400ma, total of ~24 sq. ft. of footprint so ~25w/sq. ft. medium is 50% triple mix soil/50% Pro-Mix. I'm using AN A&B only, very low feeds just supplementing the soil/pro-mix. Typically but adjusting for strains I'm using the following pattern: water-feed-water-feed-water-water and repeating that cycle @400 ppm, costs next to nothing and works well...


Very nice. Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, this run is in 3 stages of flowering and all over the place as far as vegging. Longest veg in there right now are the 4x 3gal's in the center of the room, all those had about 4 weeks between 1gal and the final 3gal containers. The oldest one's at 41 days had about 2 weeks, and the newest one's had 2 weeks in 2gal's, then 4x 1gal's that I'm just pheno hunting were in party cups until 3 days before I flipped them.
> 
> The lighting is the first run with a total of 600w of 3590 COBs running at 1400ma, total of ~24 sq. ft. of footprint so ~25w/sq. ft. medium is 50% triple mix soil/50% Pro-Mix. I'm using AN A&B only, very low feeds just supplementing the soil/pro-mix. Typically but adjusting for strains I'm using the following pattern: water-feed-water-feed-water-water and repeating that cycle @400 ppm, costs next to nothing and works well...


I run 4x6' trellis panels for the same square footage. I can run 1100W of 860W CDM Allstart lamp- it pulls 1kW and the mag ballast pulls 80-100W. Or I can run 4 COB LED modules that each pull 225W. Lately I've been getting really nice results with only three of them. 

Are they bare chips or you have reflectors or lenses? I use KB 80 degree glass lenses to better direct the light and to protect the chips from abrasion and contamination.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run 4x6' trellis panels for the same square footage. I can run 1100W of 860W CDM Allstart lamp- it pulls 1kW and the mag ballast pulls 80-100W. Or I can run 4 COB LED modules that each pull 225W. Lately I've been getting really nice results with only three of them.
> 
> Are they bare chips or you have reflectors or lenses? I use KB 80 degree glass lenses to better direct the light and to protect the chips from abrasion and contamination.


I use Angelina-type reflectors.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run 4x6' trellis panels for the same square footage. I can run 1100W of 860W CDM Allstart lamp- it pulls 1kW and the mag ballast pulls 80-100W. Or I can run 4 COB LED modules that each pull 225W. Lately I've been getting really nice results with only three of them.
> 
> Are they bare chips or you have reflectors or lenses? I use KB 80 degree glass lenses to better direct the light and to protect the chips from abrasion and contamination.


I have a mix right now actually, the 100w bars have the reflectors and the new one's are just running bare, mainly because I keep forgetting to put the reflectors on - lol May grab some lenses more for protection than anything else.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I have a mix right now actually, the 100w bars have the reflectors and the new one's are just running bare, mainly because I keep forgetting to put the reflectors on - lol May grab some lenses more for protection than anything else.


Y'all run your lights overhead, so protection may not be necessary- that said, I clean overspray off even my overhead lenses regularly. 

Since I run my lights vertically, it's just inevitable that they get bumped and rubbed on. Glass lenses take all the worry out and do a much better job of directing light onto the canopy than reflectors do.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Y'all run your lights overhead, so protection may not be necessary- that said, I clean overspray off even my overhead lenses regularly.
> 
> Since I run my lights vertically, it's just inevitable that they get bumped and rubbed on. Glass lenses take all the worry out and do a much better job of directing light onto the canopy than reflectors do.


Yeah I'm thinking more for inevitable dust running soil, long term they're bound to get some dust on them. Haven't looked but there has to be some to fit those slots the reflectors clip into.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 5, 2016)

A Buddy sent me some beans a few years back and one cross is the JTR and DPJ, Deep Purple Doja I believe. Checked my list and have 5 of those so maybe see if they'll still sprout.

What is you like about the JTR GroErr? I'm more of a sativa guy but getting into High CBD strains and plan to blend the different types of pot to make something similar to the Sweet Skunk CBD I bought in BC and brought home to make cocobudder with. Great stuff for my arthritis.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> A Buddy sent me some beans a few years back and one cross is the JTR and DPJ, Deep Purple Doja I believe. Checked my list and have 5 of those so maybe see if they'll still sprout.
> 
> What is you like about the JTR GroErr? I'm more of a sativa guy but getting into High CBD strains and plan to blend the different types of pot to make something similar to the Sweet Skunk CBD I bought in BC and brought home to make cocobudder with. Great stuff for my arthritis.


Those sound like they're worth popping  JTR was one of the first strains I started indoor and got this lemon pinesol pheno, really strong lemon smell, more pine exhale once cured. It's the most PM resistant strain I run which is a big deal where I am, it's had plants leaning on it with PM and hasn't gotten it. It's still one of or maybe the frostiest pheno I'm running, great for sift/hash. It's sat-leaning and very up/energetic high, get shit done smoke but strong head stone. It also mixed very well with the Blueberry I started the Blue Ripper cross with. In the Blue Ripper I have different phenos, one sat-leaning, smells a lot like JTR and big producer F1 (great for outdoor, PM/Mould resistant). An indi-leaning, mid-producer pheno with perfume level terps and more of a body stone. And recently 2x F2 phenos that are almost identical , strong blueberry and hash smell and taste, combined strong head stone and body stone. Really good meds, works for my migraines and should be great in caps. I have 3 of these phenos in the room, first and second gen clones, need to build up a stash for caps


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2016)

i will try to find the website i was reading, but a grower was using cobs without any reflectors IN A TENT and getting better readings and results than using reflectors, the reflective nature of the tent gave better dispersion and coverage than having the reflectors focus it onto the top of the canopy.
now i'll spend a frustrating hour trying to find it again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2016)

these guys brought up an interesting point about reflectors/lenses

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lens-and-reflector-optics-for-cob.893660/page-19#post-13031486


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these guys brought up an interesting point about reflectors/lenses
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lens-and-reflector-optics-for-cob.893660/page-19#post-13031486


I don't understand how it'd be 20% less. The emitter's still bare, it just has a collar to direct light. I also don't keep it any higher than you would bare.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these guys brought up an interesting point about reflectors/lenses
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lens-and-reflector-optics-for-cob.893660/page-19#post-13031486





Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't understand how it'd be 20% less. The emitter's still bare, it just has a collar to direct light. I also don't keep it any higher than you would bare.


I've read about loss with both but I don't buy 20%, would be easy enough to notice in a test if there were that much difference. There may be some minimal loss but I do like the reflectors for focusing light, no different than a hood really. Lenses are more like having them bare but how much loss will depend on the design. I think there's a thread dedicated to these and there would be some better than others.

I do agree that to get the most light bare is probably the best, just not sure it's enough of a difference to be concerned about.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I've read about loss with both but I don't buy 20%, would be easy enough to notice in a test if there were that much difference. There may be some minimal loss but I do like the reflectors for focusing light, no different than a hood really. Lenses are more like having them bare but how much loss will depend on the design. I think there's a thread dedicated to these and there would be some better than others.
> 
> I do agree that to get the most light bare is probably the best, just not sure it's enough of a difference to be concerned about.


No, LENSES ARE BEST because even with their 5% penalty they focus and direct the light output to where it's supposed to go much better than the other options. Reflectors test relatively poorly in this regard and bare chips are worse.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, LENSES ARE BEST because even with their 5% penalty they focus and direct the light output to where it's supposed to go much better than the other options. Reflectors test relatively poorly in this regard and bare chips are worse.


Not saying I don't trust your understanding, but I'd say my plants are looking pretty good. I also run each of my COBs at 2150mA. 
What do you guys run yours at?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not saying I don't trust your understanding, but I'd say my plants are looking pretty good. I also run each of my COBs at 2150mA.
> What do you guys run yours at?


I run my 72V chips at 700ma, or 54W with the dimmer circuit open.

There are lots of ways to skin cats and herd photons. Y'all were asking about the best approach and that's lenses. The fact that your lights work well is more of an indicator that you have plenty of light than that it's being directed with particular efficiency.

Final point; I'm not here to split hairs or bust balls. Obviously each of these approaches works and I'm not going to say they're crap. Making the perfect the enemy of the good enough is a dangerous and seductive trap.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run my 72V chips at 700ma, or 54W with the dimmer circuit open.
> 
> There are lots of ways to skin cats and herd photons. Y'all were asking about the best approach and that's lenses. The fact that your lights work well is more of an indicator that you have plenty of light than that it's being directed with particular efficiency.
> 
> Final point; I'm not here to split hairs or bust balls. Obviously each of these approaches works and I'm not going to say they're crap. Making the perfect the enemy of the good enough is a dangerous and seductive trap.


I was just asking, bro. I think my fixtures are run higher than most others, I was just wondering if I figured correctly.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was just asking, bro. I think my fixtures are run higher than most others, I was just wondering if I figured correctly.


No worries. To know how hard you're running your chips, we need to know their max wattage vs the wattage you're pulling. To get watts we need to know both current and voltage.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No worries. To know how hard you're running your chips, we need to know their max wattage vs the wattage you're pulling. To get watts we need to know both current and voltage.


3600mA max rating. 36v chip. 3500k, 80CRI. CXB3590, CD/Top Bin. Driven at 2150mA. One emitter per driver. Two fixtures total. 89w with fan and driver included. I suspect 78w-80w for the emitter at max.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 3600mA max rating. 36v chip. 3500k, 80CRI. CXB3590, CD/Top Bin. Driven at 2150mA. One emitter per driver. Two fixtures total. 89w with fan and driver included. I suspect 78w-80w for the emitter at max.


Yeah, they're being driven pretty hard but they're still smashing every HID out there.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, they're being driven pretty hard but they're still smashing every HID out there.


Goddamn right.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run my 72V chips at 700ma, or 54W with the dimmer circuit open.
> 
> There are lots of ways to skin cats and herd photons. Y'all were asking about the best approach and that's lenses. *The fact that your lights work well is more of an indicator that you have plenty of light than that it's being directed with particular efficiency*.
> 
> Final point; I'm not here to split hairs or bust balls. Obviously each of these approaches works and I'm not going to say they're crap. Making the perfect the enemy of the good enough is a dangerous and seductive trap.


I haven't researched or done enough tests to say one way or another but the highlighted point you made above is along the same lines as my comment about not enough loss/gain in any scenario to worry about it. As long as you have enough output for the footprint they should do well. The protection from dust/scratches in my case from dust would have me lean towards the lenses and probably a bigger factor/weight than any gain or loss from using them.

Edit: The reflectors by the way are a pain in the ass, I've knocked a couple off and broken one hitting the damn things when watering, they're pretty flimsy. I'd imagine the lenses are a little better for that too.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

I would add that plants tend toward the light and, left alone, 
will tend to fill in the spaces where the light is distributed.

I broke the diffuser on one of my Kessil 350s....I call it my 
Frost Gun now....lol.....


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I would add that plants tend toward the light and, left alone,
> will tend to fill in the spaces where the light is distributed.
> 
> I broke the diffuser on one of my Kessil 350s....I call it my
> Frost Gun now....lol.....


Absolutely, it's funny how they fill whatever space you give them if there's enough light hitting them. Enjoy your frost gun - lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Had been checking and double checking those 4x BPP's as I had a feeling one was male and he finally showed some balls 

Pulled him yesterday no harm done, very early. Replaced him with a small Blue Pyramid I had an extra clone of. Up-potted it into a big 1gal container and stuck it on a coffee can for a bit of a lift. This is a 7 week pheno and even pulling it at 6 weeks when I ran it from seed it's dank tangerine hash  Want me some of that fully matured and it'll finish by new year's.

I have a clone of this male I'll flower out later if needed, this one got to about 30" so it's too tall to flower in the small tent and don't want to fire up that tent for one male right now.




Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I haven't researched or done enough tests to say one way or another but the highlighted point you made above is along the same lines as my comment about not enough loss/gain in any scenario to worry about it. As long as you have enough output for the footprint they should do well. The protection from dust/scratches in my case from dust would have me lean towards the lenses and probably a bigger factor/weight than any gain or loss from using them.
> 
> Edit: The reflectors by the way are a pain in the ass, I've knocked a couple off and broken one hitting the damn things when watering, they're pretty flimsy. I'd imagine the lenses are a little better for that too.


Yeah, we're on the same page here. Plenty of light is plenty of light!

I got lenses on my COBs because my vertical setup basically forces me to rub against them while tending my girls. Thus durability was the main reason for me, the control of light was a nice bonus and I can definitely see the results.

Lenses FTW!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Some fresh Blue Ripper outdoor 80's


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

And a bunch of girls sleeping, colas starting to glow under the IR 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> And a bunch of girls sleeping, colas starting to glow under the IR
> 
> View attachment 3824421
> 
> Cheers


Photo taking like a weed ninja!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Photo taking like a weed ninja!


Lol, the Ninja GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

6 weeks/4 weeks and 9 days at the back catching up in the stretch. Going to end up fairly even in a week, even better in 3 weeks when they're all flowering 




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good


Cheers Evil, smelling good in there too, specially by the entrance


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, smelling good in there too, specially by the entrance


Cherrs G I bet it smells skunky


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Cherrs G I bet it smells skunky


Yeah quite a mix of smells in there, the BR x BD at the front is smelling awesome, musty fruity and some spice smells


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah quite a mix of smells in there, the BR x BD at the front is smelling awesome, musty fruity and some spice smells


My first blue dream fem bean from HSO is popping up nicely in it's pot I am anxious to smoke some never had BD before. If the fookies I popped is a male I want to cross them for some Fookies and Cream


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

HSO's Blue Dream can deliver some wonderful phenos. I got one. :0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> HSO's Blue Dream can deliver some wonderful phenos. I got one. :0)


Thanks JD that's really good to know. I have been content with the pheno's I have seen them pop out from other growers around the web it's just so damn hard to find their beans in stock anywhere state side and I'm done risking orderes over seas just to get bad batches of beans


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Understood. Glad to help.

My old image archive is offline, but I tried to find an old post.

Here is the end result:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/javadogs-next-adventure.722812/page-67#post-10133351

Ah found it:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/javadogs-next-adventure.722812/page-64#post-10118183

Let this be a lesson to alla-youse: I used to do much better! LOL

No, but seriously I have been running crazy numbers for way too long....it is good
to look back to when I focused more.

JD


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

If mine turns out half that nice I'll be thrilled lol....... 

Nice job!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks! :0) LOL, sorry Gro! :0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Thanks! :0) LOL, sorry Gro! :0)


Pics and talk of dank weed, nothing to be sorry about - lol Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My first blue dream fem bean from HSO is popping up nicely in it's pot I am anxious to smoke some never had BD before. If the fookies I popped is a male I want to cross them for some Fookies and Cream





Javadog said:


> HSO's Blue Dream can deliver some wonderful phenos. I got one. :0)


Agree on that HSO BD, great taste and smell, lots of frost. Could use a little more punch but a lot of people like it. It crosses well with Blue Ripper too 
Clones off this BR x BD pheno showed me roots in 8 days


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Agree on that HSO BD, great taste and smell, lots of frost. Could use a little more punch but a lot of people like it. It crosses well with Blue Ripper too
> Clones off this BR x BD pheno showed me roots in 8 days
> 
> View attachment 3824730


Well damn there we go I have two X's ready to go and haven't even started breeding yet lol.....


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2016)

Cloner's working overtime, mix of clones and some root porn for those so inclined 




Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cloner's working overtime, mix of clones and some root porn for those so inclined
> 
> View attachment 3826371
> View attachment 3826372
> ...


I like roots. 

Whatchya got goin there?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I like roots.
> 
> Whatchya got goin there?


I like the cloner for the root porn  A couple of clones from any of the flowering plants that have gone in over the last couple of weeks + 4 of my males. I take a couple of each before going into flowering and from the veg cabinet, have about 16 cups going in there. Just keeping them going until after new years. 4 of these clones will be vegged to flower out when I get back. The rest will just keep cycling from cloner to cups and back again until I get things recycling in the new year.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I like the cloner for the root porn  A couple of clones from any of the flowering plants that have gone in over the last couple of weeks + 4 of my males. I take a couple of each before going into flowering and from the veg cabinet, have about 16 cups going in there. Just keeping them going until after new years. 4 of these clones will be vegged to flower out when I get back. The rest will just keep cycling from cloner to cups and back again until I get things recycling in the new year.


So you take cuts right from the ones in the cups?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> So you take cuts right from the ones in the cups?


Yeah, I've been doing that lately to save some space and medium to keep cuts going. I wouldn't have space if I up-potted them all so started super-cropping them in cups to get enough cuts and can keep them going for weeks. Here's a shot of the clone/seedling cabinet about a week ago. The one's on the floor are ready to clone again if needed.



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, I've been doing that lately to save some space and medium to keep cuts going. I wouldn't have space if I up-potted them all so started super-cropping them in cups to get enough cuts and can keep them going for weeks. Here's a shot of the clone/seedling cabinet about a week ago. The one's on the floor are ready to clone again if needed.
> 
> View attachment 3826542
> 
> Cheers



Hmmmm.... ive considered doing the same for the same reasons, but wasnt surebif it was viable. Evidently it is.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Hmmmm.... ive considered doing the same for the same reasons, but wasnt surebif it was viable. Evidently it is.


Lol, yeah some slight changes needed but it works well. Keeping them healthy in the cups is the trick, once they're in there beyond a couple of weeks you need to feed them low feeds often and water them every 3 feeds or so. Otherwise with the small amount of medium they'll show defs pretty quick and you don't want sick clones.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

You also work with a fair chunk of material. This helps a lot.

I too often find myself trying to get roots from leaves and twigs. lol

An old grower named magash showed me a fan leaf that he had
gotten roots to come from...a real fan, and it was making nubs like
a baby sawfish...weird. I was ruined. Cooler weather and water
cloners can take 6 weeks to get roots out of the hardest to clone
breeds, but they still can. :0) Nothing has helped more than patience,
but I have never used the stronger chemicals.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You also work with a fair chunk of material. This helps a lot.
> 
> I too often find myself trying to get roots from leaves and twigs. lol
> 
> ...


Lol, twigs and leaves. I don't go overboard on size, but I find you need a certain amount of material to get reliable clones and I need reliability since I don't keep mothers.

The temps comment is spot on with cloners, anything under 70F I've found can take forever. 70-75F and preferably on the higher end of that and they respond quick. I noticed through summer some cuts were taking as long as 3 weeks to get nubs and 4 weeks to be ready to transplant (air conditioning keeps the basement cooler during summer). Now that it's gotten cooler outside, the cloner sits beside the furnace which is coming on regularly and the temps have bumped back up to 73-75F. Just had some of those show me nubs within a week and a couple of those with nice long roots have only been in there for like 11 days! One of those is that awesome BR x Harlequin pheno in the 2gal which is great to see, if that cut is dank this pheno is a killer find, thing is a bush with no training and crazy amount of side branching, going to be a big producer 

Only thing with the warmer water is I change it out more often, every 2 weeks max to avoid any slime-like crap starting up. Loving this little King Cloner for maintenance, it doesn't hold a lot of water so cleaning it and changing the water's like a 10 minute job. My old DIY cloner held a few gallons and was a heavy beatch to clean/change water.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You also work with a fair chunk of material. This helps a lot.
> 
> I too often find myself trying to get roots from leaves and twigs. lol
> 
> ...


Holy Cow 6 Weeks To Clone Damn I Must Be A Hardass Cause If Your Not Showing Me Something At 10 Days Your Non Cloning Ass Is Gone. End Of Story. Here's My Babies At 14 Days


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Holy Cow 6 Weeks To Clone Damn I Must Be A Hardass Cause If Your Not Showing Me Something At 10 Days Your Non Cloning Ass Is Gone. End Of Story. Here's My Babies At 14 Days
> 
> View attachment 3826655 View attachment 3826656


Nice, I see you're as consistent as I am about trimming the leaves, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't - lol. 10-14 days should be the norm, definitely seen low temps cause delays though. I have a sensor I'll throw in from time to time to record water temps and found the 70-75F water temp range the best when monitoring temps over a period of time. Over that and I tend to get slimy shit pop up, under that and they root but take way longer.

The other big factor is health of the plant you're cutting from. I had some sickly plants take 4 weeks to clone, best to get them good & healthy before cutting or it delays them too.

BTW: I use no additives, my tap water is quite high in chlorine so I mix it 1/2 filtered and 1/2 tap when I change the water, that's it.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

I appreciate your perspectives. 

The one thing that I like to control is keepers....I want to avoid
getting only one grow out of a bean, only to find out that I lost a
strong one. That is the primary reason I am willing to fight.

Low temps are indeed a slow-down, but, just like when breeding
mushroom fungi, warming things up is more likely to make slime
than it is roots. I am in a warm place. We are 75F, or so, always. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Pcs of the flower room last night, Day 11/29/44 from front to back in the 1st pic. That Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno in the bottom-left/2nd pic is going to be a huge producer, tons of natural branching on it with bud sites setting on every one, should be a good stacker. Hoping it's dank smoker 

Group shots and flowering canopy:





The day 44 Blue Ripper x Blue Dream girls, guesstimating about 2 weeks for the very frosty P1 and 3-4 weeks for P2.

P1:



P2:



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Lush! I was kinda able to see that structure....post more good shots 
of that when the opportunity arises. Thx! :0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Lush! I was kinda able to see that structure....post more good shots
> of that when the opportunity arises. Thx! :0)


Cheers JD, going to move that one to the outside so I can get some better pics of it including overhead. Amazing natural structure, it looks like it's been trained but it had nothing done to it  Getting difficult to get shots from the back of the room, no room left, I'd need a wide angle lens to capture it properly. 2nd pic where you can see the circulation fan, it's mounted on a flag pole to the wall, that's how packed it is in there - lol


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pcs of the flower room last night, Day 11/29/44 from front to back in the 1st pic. That Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno in the bottom-left/2nd pic is going to be a huge producer, tons of natural branching on it with bud sites setting on every one, should be a good stacker. Hoping it's dank smoker
> 
> Group shots and flowering canopy:
> 
> ...


Knowing the lineage of your blue ripper now and that of the blue dream im really curious about the effect/taste that combo will produce.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, going to move that one to the outside so I can get some better pics of it including overhead. Amazing natural structure, it looks like it's been trained but it had nothing done to it  Getting difficult to get shots from the back of the room, no room left, I'd need a wide angle lens to capture it properly. 2nd pic where you can see the circulation fan, it's mounted on a flag pole to the wall, that's how packed it is in there - lol


Ha! All that space and packed like a pc case!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Knowing the lineage of your blue ripper now and that of the blue dream im really curious about the effect/taste that combo will produce.


It's smelling like a real cross between them, some blueberry/fruity smell but musky background. My HSO BD has this peanut butter background smell and it's coming through there as well. Should be a tasty treat


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ha! All that space and packed like a pc case!


They're filling whatever space they can elbow into - lol The JTR is a huge plant, it's like twice the size of any other plants in there with about 6 nice heads coming in. Should be a good haul for 3gal, it's the lighter green one center-right against the wall in the 1st pic, one of it's colas is leaning towards one of the BR x BD front left


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> It's smelling like a real cross between them, some blueberry/fruity smell but musky background. My HSO BD has this peanut butter background smell and it's coming through there as well. Should be a tasty treat


Mmmm....peanut butter!? 
Turning green with envy.... lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Mmmm....peanut butter!?
> Turning green with envy.... lol


Peanut Butter & Blueberries 


Edit: more easily described in a pic, day 45


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Lush! I was kinda able to see that structure....post more good shots
> of that when the opportunity arises. Thx! :0)


@Javadog, JD here's some better pics of that Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno. No training, straight up from seed. Buds are setting at Day 12 




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow. Her structure fills in perfectly without training. FTW!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Her final state after flowering will be the final word, and looks to be amazing.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Nice, I see you're as consistent as I am about trimming the leaves, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't - lol. 10-14 days should be the norm, definitely seen low temps cause delays though. I have a sensor I'll throw in from time to time to record water temps and found the 70-75F water temp range the best when monitoring temps over a period of time. Over that and I tend to get slimy shit pop up, under that and they root but take way longer.
> 
> The other big factor is health of the plant you're cutting from. I had some sickly plants take 4 weeks to clone, best to get them good & healthy before cutting or it delays them too.
> 
> BTW: I use no additives, my tap water is quite high in chlorine so I mix it 1/2 filtered and 1/2 tap when I change the water, that's it.


Oh So I'm No Hard Azz Thanks Lmao. However My Mom's Are Very Healthy And I Do Run Nutes About 400 Ppm's Of Jacks. When I Start To Notice The White Root Nub's I Throw In 1/2 Teaspoon Of Sub B. The Its Just Like Emerald BAM Roots Galore. My Cloner Is Diy Like Most Of My Stuff. I Have 2-4 Inch Flat Round Airstones Along With A Small 90 GPH Pond Pump. My Moto Is You Cant Have Too Much Oxygen


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Oh So I'm No Hard Azz Thanks Lmao. However My Mom's Are Very Healthy And I Do Run Nutes About 400 Ppm's Of Jacks. When I Start To Notice The White Root Nub's I Throw In 1/2 Teaspoon Of Sub B. The Its Just Like Emerald BAM Roots Galore. My Cloner Is Diy Like Most Of My Stuff. I Have 2-4 Inch Flat Round Airstones Along With A Small 90 GPH Pond Pump. My Moto Is You Cant Have Too Much Oxygen


Yeah that's a good way to speed things up if you're doing a single batch, give them low ppm's once they show. I generally have batches going in at different times and mixed times so just give them water, those manifolds put out a decent spray. Nothing like a 90 gph pond pump though. You can water the garden... from inside with that thing


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Her final state after flowering will be the final word, and looks to be amazing.


Yeah it's a promising structure and it's throwing out a ton of bud sites early, looking like a winner from a production angle


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that's a good way to speed things up if you're doing a single batch, give them low ppm's once they show. I generally have batches going in at different times and mixed times so just give them water, those manifolds put out a decent spray. Nothing like a 90 gph pond pump though. You can water the garden... from inside with that thing


 Lmao Brother I Start Off With Jacks At 400 Ppm Plus Tea. My Thought Is Only The Strong Survive


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Peanut Butter & Blueberries
> 
> 
> Edit: more easily described in a pic, day 45
> ...


Are you 100% cob with the last few pic posts or do you still have some LEC going?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

Are we still using the "tilted-tastys" + LEC ?

(that was the last config I am recalling....but Gro will be along)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Are you 100% cob with the last few pic posts or do you still have some LEC going?





Javadog said:


> Are we still using the "tilted-tastys" + LEC ?
> 
> (that was the last config I am recalling....but Gro will be along)


Yep, everything in the room has been straight up 600w of Tasty COBs, 2x T2-1400 bars w/3 COBs per and pulling 150w each, 3x T2-1400 bars w/2COBs each puling 100w each.

I pulled the combo round early due to on-going heat issues in the in-between weather, when it's warm outside but not warm enough to kick in the HVAC AC it's a bitch to manage and we had several weeks of that. I was just tired of fighting with it so pulled early and grabbed the additional 300w of Tasty's. to be able to fill the room but manage temps easier in the spring/fall.

I'll likely try some combo stuff again mid-winter but not seeing any drivers other than if I need some additional heat to maintain the room dialed in mid-winter.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Have you tried running your trim tumbler with marbles yet?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Have you tried running your trim tumbler with marbles yet?


No, haven't needed any and too damn busy, just enough time to look after the flowering girls. Will post that next run though, will weigh starting material so start with the same amount and yields using a couple of different things like the coins and some bb's or the like., and with nothing in it.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 11, 2016)

Shot of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno 1, day 46. Nice and frosty, lots of smell, still has 2-3 weeks to go 



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Shot of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno 1, day 46. Nice and frosty, lots of smell, still has 2-3 weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> Cheers



Say...have you noticed your pistils turning sooner under the cobs? 

Mine are about 30ish days now and im starting to see them here and there. Same with a lot of other pics of bud under cob around the 35+ day mark. 

Dunno if that is significant or not, just an observation... seemingly different from hps.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Say...have you noticed your pistils turning sooner under the cobs?
> 
> Mine are about 30ish days now and im starting to see them here and there. Same with a lot of other pics of bud under cob around the 35+ day mark.
> 
> Dunno if that is significant or not, just an observation... seemingly different from hps.


Yes I see it all the time, yes it's different than HPS and yes you'll likely finish as much as a full week earlier if your experience matches mine.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

I am spotting turned hairs in mid fifth week....it does seem early.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am spotting turned hairs in mid fifth week....it does seem early.


Spectrum and intensity, gotta love it!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes I see it all the time, yes it's different than HPS and yes you'll likely finish as much as a full week earlier if your experience matches mine.





ttystikk said:


> Yes I see it all the time, yes it's different than HPS and yes you'll likely finish as much as a full week earlier if your experience matches mine.


Ah didn't realize the cobs had a tendency to finish grows up early. 
I know groErr had mention that the 315's will at times finish strains 4-5 days early 

News to the newbie great info


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Shot of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno 1, day 46. Nice and frosty, lots of smell, still has 2-3 weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 3827882
> 
> Cheers


Awesome GroErrr!


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes I see it all the time, yes it's different than HPS and yes you'll likely finish as much as a full week earlier if your experience matches mine.


Uh oh... i havent accounted for that. I booked my last bit of holidays to coincide with a 9ish week run to chop time... lol

Nice problem to have though


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

In my case they're actually taking longer but I came from CMH which always finished my strains faster. But I switched to CMH from Blurples and immediately noticed 5-7 days shorter finish times. I'll have a better confirmation of that this round as I've only had one control pheno to see the extended times moving from CMH. The JTR I have in this round is a first under COBs and I've run that pheno for 3+ years, it always finishes within 53-55 days under CMH. I'm thinking 60'sh under the COBs. Either way, I have no problem giving up a few days for the killer terps


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

I always wait for the stink. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Went to see Roger Hodgson (wrote the majority of Supertramp's music) last night at Casino Rama. He had like a 30 member orchestra behind him and a whole choir for some of the backup singing. Did some classics like Fool's Overture, Hide in Your Shell, and an incredible long version of Child of Vision that was worth the price of the ticket alone and highlighted his incredible music writing and skills on the keyboard, sounded f'n awesome. Not bad for a 66 year old rocker, voice is a little stressed but still kicking it pretty good.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Getting frosty in there 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 48:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 48:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 33:



Plemon, Day 33:



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2016)

It is always frosty in there!

Have you tried hitting them with IR in the morning for 15 minutes before lights on and Far Red for 15 minutes after lights off?

Simulates dawn and dusk and triggers certain metabolic systems that promote faster maturity.

I am getting ready to try it myself when I get the Kessil LED system up in running.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is always frosty in there!
> 
> Have you tried hitting them with IR in the morning for 15 minutes before lights on and Far Red for 15 minutes after lights off?
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo, brrrr 

Yes I am, but flipped around, 730nm runs at the end of the lights-on cycle and the 630/660's run just before lights on. They overlap by 2 minutes and run for 10 minutes each.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Gorgeous.


Cheers ttystikk, beautiful girls and easy to grow. Definitely seeing the genetics relation between the BR x BD and BR F2 pheno in the frost department


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

Smart move to see that show. I love seeing the old rockers....it is
comforting to see how much fun they are still having.

I saw Todd Rundgren a few years back. He still totally rocks.

Looks like the cycle is on track for a fine finish.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Smart move to see that show. I love seeing the old rockers....it is
> comforting to see how much fun they are still having.
> 
> I saw Todd Rundgren a few years back. He still totally rocks.
> ...


Definitely worthwhile seeing him and some of the old classic rockers I grew up with in the 70's. Not a lot of time left to catch some of them live, most are hitting their 70's and won't be able to do it for long. It's very physically taxing doing a 2 hour show. Musically they're all at their best, playing instruments you only get better as you age, as long as you're physically able to do it, you improve. The instrument becomes a natural extension of your fingers, you don't think about it, it just happens.

I've been lucky to catch quite a few in the last few years including Eric Clapton, Roger Waters, David Gilmour, Neil Young, Santana, Van Morrison, an a few others I'm sure I've missed on this list. I listen to every genre and a lot of new music but some of these old rockers will be hard to replicate.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2016)

Two performers that surprised me were Boz Skaggs and Weird Al.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Two performers that surprised me were Boz Skaggs and Weird Al.


Weird Al has to be extremely talented to do what he does, both in music and lyrics. A little off kilter but very talented.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Two performers that surprised me were Boz Skaggs and Weird Al.


Why Would Boz Scaggs Surprise You. Imho Boz Is the Most Underrated Musician Of The 70's


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Two performers that surprised me were Boz Skaggs and Weird Al.


Weird Al does not just play songs, the dude does a freaking floor show.

...and to be along with him as one of the principal instruments, such as the
guitar and bass, required players who could play every style imaginable, 
all the while changing costumes in crazy fashion.

A thoroughly enjoyable experience. (He even did an Accordion Classic)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 13, 2016)

The COB jungle, day 16/34/49 





Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 13, 2016)

I've gotten smarter. I bring my bong with me to your thread now. LOl

Lookin great!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I've gotten smarter. I bring my bong with me to your thread now. LOl
> 
> Lookin great!


Cheers Gquebed, Lol, a couple of bongs coming up in there. How are you liking the Tasty's so far?


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Gquebed, Lol, a couple of bongs coming up in there. How are you liking the Tasty's so far?


Well.... love em so much i am making up reasons to buy more...lol

Was thinking to get a Tasty something for my mom room. Then...thinking i should make it bigger and get a couple of Tasty somethings for it...lol

Im dying to see these Roms finish so i can experience the improved terps you and ttystick talk about...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Well.... love em so much i am making up reasons to buy more...lol
> 
> Was thinking to get a Tasty something for my mom room. Then...thinking i should make it bigger and get a couple of Tasty somethings for it...lol
> 
> Im dying to see these Roms finish so i can experience the improved terps you and ttystick talk about...


I didn't say nothing.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I didn't say nothing.


No?
Well... guess im confused on that one. This happens to me often...everybody looks the same...lol

But i have read much here on the quality upgrade on buds under cobs. Although...it just occured to me that im running a new strain right now andni have no baseline.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> No?
> Well... guess im confused on that one. This happens to me often...everybody looks the same...lol
> 
> But i have read much here on the quality upgrade on buds under cobs. Although...it just occured to me that im running a new strain right now andni have no baseline.


I said something because I didn't say nothing. Sorry, old English teacher joke.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Well.... love em so much i am making up reasons to buy more...lol
> 
> Was thinking to get a Tasty something for my mom room. Then...thinking i should make it bigger and get a couple of Tasty somethings for it...lol
> 
> Im dying to see these Roms finish so i can experience the improved terps you and ttystick talk about...


Glad you're liking them, not seeing a downside over here. Happy to report that a second control pheno - JTR which I've run for 3+ years under blurples, CMH and now 3590's is over the top in terps  I rubbed up against it watering on the weekend and it's the strongest I've ever smelled it. So unless I've somehow suddenly gotten a boost in super smelling powers - lol I'm pretty sure it's the COBs doing it


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Glad you're liking them, not seeing a downside over here. Happy to report that a second control pheno - JTR which I've run for 3+ years under blurples, CMH and now 3590's is over the top in terps  I rubbed up against it watering on the weekend and it's the strongest I've ever smelled it. So unless I've somehow suddenly gotten a boost in super smelling powers - lol I'm pretty sure it's the COBs doing it


Well the cobs are doing something to trichs in general. I have seen fan leaves with trichs before, but with the cobs on the Roms im running now i am seeing trichs run up along the edge of the fan leaves in such heavy concentration that the leaves are curling. You could scrape them off one leaf and fill a bowl. 

So it makes sense that with such an effect on production there must also be an effect on terps etc... 

I suppose i will see the diff when i run my WR or AK. 

Meanwhile, i couldnt be happier with the cobs. This hash run looks like it is going to be stellar.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I said something because I didn't say nothing. Sorry, old English teacher joke.


I was getting that. Just wasnt sure... my unreliable memory fucks with me like that...lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Well the cobs are doing something to trichs in general. I have seen fan leaves with trichs before, but with the cobs on the Roms im running now i am seeing trichs run up along the edge of the fan leaves in such heavy concentration that the leaves are curling. You could scrape them off one leaf and fill a bowl.
> 
> So it makes sense that with such an effect on production there must also be an effect on terps etc...
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone gets stuck on 'more' and I tell them not to forget about 'better'. Cuz everyone likes better!


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

I like "more better"!
Old english student trick to annoy english teachers...lol

Bob, why arent you writing.
I aint got a pen.
You mean "i dont have a pen."
You aint got a pen either?

I made her cry with that...lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I like "more better"!
> Old english student trick to annoy english teachers...lol
> 
> Bob, why arent you writing.
> ...


Shit. I'd keep your ass in detention until you actually learned how to speak English.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Shit. I'd keep your ass in detention until you actually learned how to speak English.


I know that place. I rolled some of my finest gaggers there. Lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2016)

These 2x BPP phenos stretched like mofo's, put them up against the wall at the back. Other than a bit of work, an uneven canopy with 7 strains, 12 phenos, 13 plants, 3 different stages, in 1/2/3 gal containers, they're coming along fine - lol 

Day 18/36/51:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2016)

You need hight lines on the walls like a mug shot so you can tell how tall the plants are getting!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You need hight lines on the walls like a mug shot so you can tell how tall the plants are getting!


Hey Mo, not a bad idea, should just stick a big ruler in there. There is one reference point, left wall there's a seam and you can see the bottom of a power outlet. That's 4ft from the floor. Not a tall round, largest pots are 3gal, but those 2 taller one's at the bottom-left are in 1gal fabric pots. They're straight up from seed, no training.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 16, 2016)

The fan in the top right by the door is a pretty good size reference


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The fan in the top right by the door is a pretty good size reference


Good call missed that one, that's 31" from the floor. There's 4 of them that are boosted up to even up the canopy so they're all over the place. The front 2/3's is the main run in 3gal's, the back is just a collection of whatever I had going that could finish before new year's... and they look like that, all over the place - lol


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 16, 2016)

They're looking good whatever the mix!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> They're looking good whatever the mix!


Cheers, lol they're a little unruly but healthy so I'll deal with the uneven canopy  Forgot how much work it is to have so many different strains going in one run, nice variety but they all take individual care!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2016)

Brother If You Like I Can Send You My Tool Of Persuasion


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 16, 2016)

Is that a schedule 80 chord wrapped tang? Nice


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Brother If You Like I Can Send You My Tool Of Persuasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, slash those bitches into shape  I'm a little gentler with my girls but thanks for the offer


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 16, 2016)

Gentler? From the guy who prunes with a tree?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Gentler? From the guy who prunes with a tree?


Lol, got me there


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2016)

Some canopy & bud shots from the Day 37 and Day 52 bunch...



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 52:


 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 52:


 

HSO Blue Dream, Day 37:

 

Jack The Ripper, Day 37:

 

Plemon, Day 37

 

And an early frost preview from the Blue Ripper F2/P5 keeper pheno at Day 19, 1st gen clone:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Gentler? From the guy who prunes with a tree?


Damn Now I Have To Buy A New Keyboard Cause After Reading This I Spewed Coffee On The Last 1


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2016)

My browser froze from all the frost....really! :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> My browser froze from all the frost....really! :0)


Mines been doing it with this site specifically alot lately even when I go clear cache and all that good shit


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

Cheers guys, the COBs keep amazing me with how they bring out the frost and terps. The JTR and BD are the first run under these and louder than I've ever had in terps off them, both are 2-3 years old


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2016)

First used cmh 8 years ago and noticed much more trichs but always had trouble getting really dense buds. Uased blurple and had good trichs also but small buds. Using cobs the buds are big and dense and white with trichs on some plants that never were that way. Trichs are also appearing much earlier under cobs.

If I had the room I would run a 315CMH just for fun. Mostly cobs here.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> First used cmh 8 years ago and noticed much more trichs but always had trouble getting really dense buds. Uased blurple and had good trichs also but small buds. Using cobs the buds are big and dense and white with trichs on some plants that never were that way. Trichs are also appearing much earlier under cobs.
> 
> If I had the room I would run a 315CMH just for fun. Mostly cobs here.


Cheers hillbill, hadn't had any issues with density under CMH but definitely under blurples (nice quality/trichs but no density/weight). under these COBs so far anything I've run is loud and dense, definitely the way to go imo if you're starting up and don't mind the up-front investment.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2016)

Now with cobs we talk about tweaking a very full and quality spectrum. This is a whole new world. I used the original cmh that did not have the redder spectrum like the 315s. The plants loved it but would not yield. Really grew leaves well and made trimming a chore.

Still use some a51 panels from time to time. For small grows, I think the hps mh era is passing. I may start using old ballasts for anchors. Maybe wind chimes cut from reflectors.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Now with cobs we talk about tweaking a very full and quality spectrum. This is a whole new world. I used the original cmh that did not have the redder spectrum like the 315s. The plants loved it but would not yield. Really grew leaves well and made trimming a chore.
> 
> Still use some a51 panels from time to time. For small grows, I think the hps mh era is passing. I may start using old ballasts for anchors. Maybe wind chimes cut from reflectors.


Lol, think there will be quite a few wind chimes in the next couple of years. For smaller grows/spaces they fit perfectly and make managing the environment so much easier. Cost of power will be another driver imo, some areas may still be inexpensive but my hydro costs have almost doubled in the last 2 years. Between legalization bringing prices down and costs of electricity continually increasing, efficiency will likely go to the top of the list when selecting indoor lighting.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> First used cmh 8 years ago and noticed much more trichs but always had trouble getting really dense buds. Uased blurple and had good trichs also but small buds. Using cobs the buds are big and dense and white with trichs on some plants that never were that way. Trichs are also appearing much earlier under cobs.
> 
> If I had the room I would run a 315CMH just for fun. Mostly cobs here.


Lol think of it like owning a '60s muscle car; obsolete but still fun to play with!


----------



## disbeverk (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol think of it like owning a '60s muscle car; obsolete but still fun to play with!


that's so harsh. 315 LECs are flying out the doors of hydro shops, and you're saying they're not even worth turning on. brutal.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

LEC's, specifically the 315w are in a different class than hps or hid lighting. They're not quite as efficient and produce more heat than COBs but way ahead of any traditional hps/mh technology in terms of efficiency and results per watt.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

disbeverk said:


> that's so harsh. 315 LECs are flying out the doors of hydro shops, and you're saying they're not even worth turning on. brutal.





GroErr said:


> LEC's, specifically the 315w are in a different class than hps or hid lighting. They're not quite as efficient and produce more heat than COBs but way ahead of any traditional hps/mh technology in terms of efficiency and results per watt.


Ditto. Besides, even if it isn't a Tesla Model S, that '67 Camaro will still get you from point A to point B.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

Doing a little painting tonight 

Pollinated a branch on the Blue Ripper F2-P5 keeper, back crossed to the Blue Ripper F1-P1 male. Hit the Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1 female from seed on a couple of branches. 1x Blue Ripper F1-P1 male back cross. Another with the Blue Ripper x Harlequin mutant Tri-Leaf F1 male for some F2's.

Both are starting to stack well at day 20:




Freshly pollinated bud:



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Doing a little painting tonight
> 
> Pollinated a branch on the Blue Ripper F2-P5 keeper, back crossed to the Blue Ripper F1-P1 male. Hit the Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1 female from seed on a couple of branches. 1x Blue Ripper F1-P1 male back cross. Another with the Blue Ripper x Harlequin mutant Tri-Leaf F1 male for some F2's.
> 
> ...


Hey Brother You Going To Put Christmas Tree Lights On Those 2 And Maybe Some Tinsel??


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother You Going To Put Christmas Tree Lights On Those 2 And Maybe Some Tinsel??


Lol, yeah will find some mini decorations for that one on the right, it's a perfect Xmas tree shape. No balls though


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2016)

I have had cannabis tannenbaums some years.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I have had cannabis tannenbaums some years.


There's typically a thread in here through December for decorated "trees", I think Sunni usually hosts it, have seen some pretty cool entries.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

The ladies at day 21/39/54. Tagged the day 39/54 plants in the 2nd pic. That BR x BD P1 pheno from seed is getting close, looks like an 8 weeker, couple of white hairs left, a few days at most  Not a big producer but smells and looks dank. The second pheno has weeks, will probably finish with the other batch behind it. It has quite a main going, getting some weight on it.

Group shots:




Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 54:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 54:



Blue Dream, Day 39:



JTR, Day 39:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 39:



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 18, 2016)

Starting To Look A lot Like Christmas And We All Know Santa Loves Cannabis Brownies


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Starting To Look A lot Like Christmas And We All Know Santa Loves Cannabis Brownies


Timing is perfect, quite a smorgasbord of Xmas treats coming up, ho, ho, ho


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe I will spike the gravy this year and then watch the family have a happy holiday!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Maybe I will spike the gravy this year and then watch the family have a happy holiday!


It makes good turkey stuffing


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, think there will be quite a few wind chimes in the next couple of years. For smaller grows/spaces they fit perfectly and make managing the environment so much easier. Cost of power will be another driver imo, some areas may still be inexpensive but my hydro costs have almost doubled in the last 2 years. Between legalization bringing prices down and costs of electricity continually increasing, efficiency will likely go to the top of the list when selecting indoor lighting.


I'm one of the oddballs heading in the wrong direction! LOL I basically started with COBs, and last summer I bought my first inexpensive HID kit to finish some outdoor plants in the garage. Now that I own the thing I hate to see things sit around and not be used... 

So I bought a second tent to run in the unheated garage, and after bug-bombing the shit out of the light and the space, I set the old school beast up in there. The tent is only a 3x3 and the light is 600w, but I've got it running at an angle and I've got my two Optic 120's in there with it... (another case of not wanting to see things sitting around not being used). 

So far I'm just popping beans in there, never did that right under an MH before, but its nice that the digital ballasts are dimmable. The space is 100% new to me so I have no idea if I'll run the Optics with or w/o the lenses, and whether I'll run the HID at 300/450/600w, but I'm kind of psyched to run them together so I'll keep playing with them until I find the sweet spot.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> It makes good turkey stuffing


I'm Heading To Brother GroErr House For Turkey Day


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I'm one of the oddballs heading in the wrong direction! LOL I basically started with COBs, and last summer I bought my first inexpensive HID kit to finish some outdoor plants in the garage. Now that I own the thing I hate to see things sit around and not be used...
> 
> So I bought a second tent to run in the unheated garage, and after bug-bombing the shit out of the light and the space, I set the old school beast up in there. The tent is only a 3x3 and the light is 600w, but I've got it running at an angle and I've got my two Optic 120's in there with it... (another case of not wanting to see things sitting around not being used).
> 
> So far I'm just popping beans in there, never did that right under an MH before, but its nice that the digital ballasts are dimmable. The space is 100% new to me so I have no idea if I'll run the Optics with or w/o the lenses, and whether I'll run the HID at 300/450/600w, but I'm kind of psyched to run them together so I'll keep playing with them until I find the sweet spot.


If you got it, use it! That's funny, I grabbed my second LEC to finish my outdoor... in my garage a couple of years back, then it ran in my flower room until just recently. Here if I had a spot in the garage I'd use the LEC's in there through winter just for the extra heat. I'm interested to see how the COBs do in my flower room, it can get cold in there through mid winter so I will likely end up mixing the COBs and LEC again. Temps are dropping quick right now and we're supposed to get a few inches, looks like winter's finally arriving up here, board and ski's are waxed and ready


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> I'm Heading To Brother GroErr House For Turkey Day


You guys have a turkey day coming up this week I believe, an opportunity to test your "seasoning" recipes before Xmas


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You guys have a turkey day coming up this week I believe, an opportunity to test your "seasoning" recipes before Xmas


But Turkey Cant Compare To Duck Under Glass With Canna Dressing On The Side Sweeeet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> But Turkey Cant Compare To Duck Under Glass With Canna Dressing On The Side Sweeeet


Infused turducken, turkey stuffed with a duck stuffed with a chicken stuffed with infused stuffing


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

You guys are making me hungry, nothing to do with puffing on Harlequin all day though


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Closer look at this Blue Ripper x Blue Dream at Day 55, so close I can taste it, frosty cold all the way down 






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 20, 2016)

Jack The Ripper at Day 40, should go about 56-60 under the COBs 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 20, 2016)

Some outdoor Blue Ripper ice hash, 3-4 days to dry before further processing and curing but smelling dank 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 21, 2016)

Room is smelling dank, all of them are well into flowering and the older one's are fattening up nicely. Will give that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 a couple of more days, just watered it and it's slowed down drinking so will let it dry out, likely 3-4 days and pull it. No hurry, it keeps adding frost 




Older 6x 3gal, all filling in well, nice and heavy/thick colas developing. Had to put a couple of bamboo support sticks in for JTR, a couple of the larger colas were leaning at 90 across the other plants, nice problem to have to fix 




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2016)

Fat colas in that last shot. Looking perfect.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2016)

The first shot is so sharp that I feel like I am there!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 22, 2016)

What am I doing wrong? Lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Fat colas in that last shot. Looking perfect.


Cheers JD, we have a donkey dick contest coming up 



Mohican said:


> The first shot is so sharp that I feel like I am there!


Hard to get it focused in that space but that one did come out well 



Pig4buzz said:


> What am I doing wrong? Lol


Your plants were looking great for your first run, some fat one's in there!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2016)

Mutation I hadn't noticed on JTR before, found a couple of these little nuggets growing out of the leaf stem, bonus 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 22, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Mutation I hadn't noticed on JTR before, found a couple of these little nuggets growing out of the leaf stem, bonus
> 
> View attachment 3837384
> 
> Cheers


Sweet! I've seen those before, too.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sweet! I've seen those before, too.


They're cool, think I saw one on the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream, will have a better look. Bonus budz, I'll take them


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

This morning I went in to grab a pic of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 (Day 59) and she told me she was finished  There's the odd amber popping up so should be perfectly ripe by the time she gets the chop. Will just let her dry out for another day or two at most and get to try some of that frosty goodness shortly 






Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum. Man, but I hope that I finally get a JTR female this time!

Honestly, as I look at the vegging youngsters, I spot those that seem
to be jumping out ahead of the others....these are typically males, and
I see this in the JTR. 

Also in the first Apollo 13 F4 from Mosca, a Cali Conn. Larry OG, and
a few others.

No worries....I might get my males tent going in time anyway. :0)


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Mutation I hadn't noticed on JTR before, found a couple of these little nuggets growing out of the leaf stem, bonus
> 
> View attachment 3837384
> 
> Cheers


seen that in a few strains I think it comes from the afghani genetics


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> This morning I went in to grab a pic of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 (Day 59) and she told me she was finished  There's the odd amber popping up so should be perfectly ripe by the time she gets the chop. Will just let her dry out for another day or two at most and get to try some of that frosty goodness shortly
> 
> View attachment 3837718
> View attachment 3837719
> ...


Shit I havent been listening to them to tell me their done. Guess old habit with pass female relationships! Lol!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yum. Man, but I hope that I finally get a JTR female this time!
> 
> Honestly, as I look at the vegging youngsters, I spot those that seem
> to be jumping out ahead of the others....these are typically males, and
> ...


I remember you saying every time you've run JTR the females have eluded you. Maybe that's telling you to use those males you keep getting? lol

Funny because I have a whole pack of JTR waiting to run just so I can see if I can find a good male!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> seen that in a few strains I think it comes from the afghani genetics


Cheers bf, never really looked into it but have seen it from time to time, mutations are cool, never concern me and I keep looking for that elusive 40% THC mutation


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Shit I havent been listening to them to tell me their done. Guess old habit with pass female relationships! Lol!


Lol, yeah I had selective hearing until about 7 years ago, she's called my ex. It's all good now, I can hear them again, funny how that works


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy turkey day to my US friends! Hope you all get to enjoy some time and good food with family & friends 

Tip: If you're going out to get a fresh one today with your guns (other than @The Dawg who'll use his machete), don't mix up Canada Geese with Turkey's, turkeys don't say "Eh", key difference


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, we have a donkey dick contest coming up


I may be able to enter this. Do you have info?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2016)

Will do. We hope that you and yours have much to be Thankful for as well!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> I may be able to enter this. Do you have info?


Looking good, saw your pic with that LED strip in the center somewhere else, frostiest buds thread I think.

No contest going on that I know of (not a bad idea for a thread though!) was more referring to the plants in my garden competing against each other  Have about 4 of them in there that continue to pack on buds and still have 3+ weeks to go  Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Will do. We hope that you and yours have much to be Thankful for as well!


Cheers JD, hope you have a great day/night. I'm still full from our turkey day in October!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

That Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1 is looking and smelling like a fine pheno. Day 26, packing on frost and stacking up well. Some of the hairs are starting to turn already, the mother (Harlequin) finished in as little as 49 days under CMH, this could be 1/2 way  Not the clearest pic but you'll get the idea...




Cheers


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 24, 2016)

Tried to get frost and size both with this grow. 
Did some taste enhancements too i hope.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Tried to get frost and size both with this grow.
> Did some taste enhancements too i hope.


Yeah they look great and fat, hard to measure minor differences but that strip doesn't look like it's a lot of wattage so worth a try. Every little bit helps!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 24, 2016)

That stick light is 100 watts. 100 1 watt leds.
Like you I use cobs. That stick has deep red, uv, and ir in it. Just a little. We'll see. And I only use it at the end.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> That stick light is 100 watts. 100 1 watt leds.
> Like you I use cobs. That stick has deep red, uv, and ir in it. Just a little. We'll see. And I only use it at the end.


Yeah saw you had posted about that somewhere. Like a supplemental with all 3 spectrums in it, that's cool. I use 630/660 at start of cycle and 730nm at end of cycle for 10 minutes. Seems to work Ok, certainly no harm to them but my time to harvest is still longer than CMH by a few days.


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1 is looking and smelling like a fine pheno. Day 26, packing on frost and stacking up well. Some of the hairs are starting to turn already, the mother (Harlequin) finished in as little as 49 days under CMH, this could be 1/2 way  Not the clearest pic but you'll get the idea...
> 
> View attachment 3838502
> 
> ...


definitely looks like a candidate for a keeper


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> definitely looks like a candidate for a keeper


Cheers bf, frosty, short running, big producer, seeded, and cloned


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

Pulled that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, day 60 and nice and ripe. Not a huge producer but tight, frosty, smelly buds 

   

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2016)

Decent production though.

That Har cross is very frosty for around four weeks. Nice.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Pulled that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, day 60 and nice and ripe. Not a huge producer but tight, frosty, smelly buds
> 
> View attachment 3838737 View attachment 3838739 View attachment 3838741 View attachment 3838742
> 
> Cheers


2+zips min I would think Hope or I am in more trouble lol. Sweet!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Decent production though.
> 
> That Har cross is very frosty for around four weeks. Nice.


Yeah not terrible, buds are solid, will weigh it for reference. Also that's straight up no training. I'm running the 1st/2nd clones from the Blue Ripper F2/P3 and I classified it as low-mid production (but fire so whatever) from seed. But the 2 I have going with a little training are looking good, nice colas developing and that pheno has rock hard buds.

That BR x Harlequin pheno is killer, has everything so far + incredible vigor. The 3gal pot its in is looking small, more like 1gal


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 2+zips min I would think Hope or I am in more trouble lol. Sweet!


Lol always a guessing game with new phenos. Once I've grown them I can guess pretty close. imo it all depends how much water they're holding, some can be nice tight buds but can shrink quite a bit after drying/curing. I'd guess it'll land in 50-55g range dry..


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's the remaining girls. 5x 3gal at the front, 3x 2gal and 4x 1gal at the back. Day 60/45/27 from front to back. That 2nd Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno (front-right) has some weight on it, huge main plus some nice buds on the side branches. Still looking like it could go 2 weeks easy 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2016)

Better look at that Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno at Day 28/4 weeks, chunky & frosty 




Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Better look at that Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno at Day 28/4 weeks, chunky & frosty
> 
> View attachment 3839228
> View attachment 3839229
> ...


Lookin fosty as fook


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lookin fosty as fook


Cheers Bbc, really liking the look of this plant, frost, vigor/yield. One common thread with these frosty phenos - that Blue Ripper male, he's kicking out some nice crosses


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2016)

Some bud shots from last night, that canopy is getting thick all the way through the room. The JTR and BD shots were cropped less as there were some nice background colas in those pics 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 61 of ??:



Jack The Ripper, Day 46 of ~60:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 46 of ~60:



Blue Dream, Day 46 of ~60:



Cheers


----------



## torontoke (Nov 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some bud shots from last night, that canopy is getting thick all the way through the room. The JTR and BD shots were cropped less as there were some nice background colas in those pics
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 61 of ??:
> 
> ...


Those look awesome.
The jtr seems to be the key to a lot of killer looking crosses.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Those look awesome.
> The jtr seems to be the key to a lot of killer looking crosses.


Cheers @torontoke, she was the mother of the original Blue Ripper cross and a fine specimen that's survived a lot of culls. The male from the F1's is killer too though, it picked up and is passing on the JTR frost genes to everything I hit with it. If you do any of your own crosses I have that male cloned (PM). The clone doesn't get culled until the next set is rooted in party cups, don't want to lose him, need him for back crosses and apparently for new crosses


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2016)

IR cam shot highlighting a sea of colas 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2016)

This Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno is looking and smelling awesome at Day 30 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2016)

This is cool, slideshow with cam shots from the start of this run until yesterday 

     

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2016)

Day 32/50/65. Coming along nicely, fattening & frosting up. That Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 (bottom-center 1st pic) at day 65 is finally starting to mature, will go another week easy but starting to turn. Had to stake it, that main was leaning too far, bit of weight on it 





Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 29, 2016)

Now these are all under cob? Lots of colas!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Now these are all under cob? Lots of colas!


Yeah that's ~3x8' under 600w of 3590 COBs. They're consistently producing dank quality and lots of it, I'm sold


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 29, 2016)

May have to change over in summer if run cooler than 315 due to one grow area. Gets pretty hot


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> May have to change over in summer if run cooler than 315 due to one grow area. Gets pretty hot


They are cooler, maintaining my temps is a breeze in there compared to running 2x 315's.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> May have to change over in summer if run cooler than 315 due to one grow area. Gets pretty hot


Which model 315 do you have? Some of the reflectors can be air cold with an inexpensive kit.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

For my Sunsystem tent I only cool it passively, using it as the intake
for my HPS tent which had a panisonic whisperline pulling air out,
but I still manage. The vertical bulb configuration has the effect of
directing less IR energy at the plants. My setup is simplistic tho.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Which model 315 do you have? Some of the reflectors can be air cold with an inexpensive kit.....


3100 sun. Not unhappy it's doing its job believe me.

Phillip bulb


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 29, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> May have to change over in summer if run cooler than 315 due to one grow area. Gets pretty hot


Likewise. Groerr how do your leds yield on a watt to watt basis against the ss 315s? Would you recommend tastys panels I need to buy a couple 3x3s or build a 3x6 panel. Not sure how much id save by doing a diy with crees. 

P.S. your garden is kicking ass!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Likewise. Groerr how do your leds yield on a watt to watt basis against the ss 315s? Would you recommend tastys panels I need to buy a couple 3x3s or build a 3x6 panel. Not sure how much id save by doing a diy with crees.
> 
> P.S. your garden is kicking ass!


Cheers @DesertGrow89 pretty happy with the 3590's and no issue recommending the Tasty bars, quiet and cool making it easier to maintain the environment. As far as weight, they're close but the COBs have produced my best weight for a control pheno I've run a couple of times under the COBs and had run many times under the LEC's, based on that looks like about 15-20%, that pheno had produced it's best at .7 oz./gal of medium under CMH and hit .86 oz./gal with the COBs. I also have a JTR in there right now that's produced .75 oz./gal at it's best run under CMH and is easily looking like a 3 oz. plant in a 3 gal container. So slightly better production and the quality is beyond anything I've run. This JTR pheno in there is the loudest it's ever been in 3+ years I've been running it. I don't think you can go wrong with the 3590's whether pre-built or DIY, I chose the pre-built just for time and there was a slight difference between the Tasty bars and DIY but not worth the time or effort for me.

If you go the COB root 30w/sq./ft. is plenty imo, I'm running them at 25w/sq./ft. in this run and the buds are dense all the way down.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 30, 2016)

GroErr said:


> If you go the COB root 30w/sq./ft. is plenty imo, I'm running them at 25w/sq./ft. in this run and the buds are dense all the way down.


That is awesome information. I've seen people (well, online...) pound their spaces with 60+w/sf, and others go as low as 25-30w/sf.... and I've seen great results from both! I haven't comprehensively gathered the rest of the picture: who is using soil vs. hydro, what nutes and how much, etc. -- and how far from the canopy are the lights hung. There are so many variables that its hard to convey what works and what doesn't just in terms of one element like w/sf. 

Every time I lower my lights I get nute issues, so my hypothesis is that tons of light stresses the plants, and unless the grower can match nutes to that extra demand, it works against the plants. In my 2x4 I'm running 8 3070's at about 50w each for 50w/sf, but I have them about 26" off the canopy (which is twice as far as I've seen others go). With no lenses or reflectors, if I had dimmers on them all I could probably dim them and drop them significantly and run the tent cooler. Next rebuild maybe. 

In my 3x3 as I mentioned I'm experimenting with an HID/COB mix, so I'm not sure how to calculate the w/sf. Your method of oz/per gallon of medium is an interesting constant in the comparisons, especially as we compare different light platforms.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 30, 2016)

Lookin great as usual!

In my initial run with the cobs on a brand new strain.... i have to say the same as @Humanrob . It seems the cob intensity has a very profound effect on nute uptake. It'll take a couple runs to figure it out, but i too am sold on cobs after this one run. 

What is obvious for the next run on the same strain is that 12" is too close for Tastys 3590s at full power for my feeding regimen. So adjustments will be made maybe back off the lights a bit and up the nutes some. See what happens ...

Anyway... love your garden and pics!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> That is awesome information. I've seen people (well, online...) pound their spaces with 60+w/sf, and others go as low as 25-30w/sf.... and I've seen great results from both! I haven't comprehensively gathered the rest of the picture: who is using soil vs. hydro, what nutes and how much, etc. -- and how far from the canopy are the lights hung. There are so many variables that its hard to convey what works and what doesn't just in terms of one element like w/sf.
> 
> Every time I lower my lights I get nute issues, so my hypothesis is that tons of light stresses the plants, and unless the grower can match nutes to that extra demand, it works against the plants. In my 2x4 I'm running 8 3070's at about 50w each for 50w/sf, but I have them about 26" off the canopy (which is twice as far as I've seen others go). With no lenses or reflectors, if I had dimmers on them all I could probably dim them and drop them significantly and run the tent cooler. Next rebuild maybe.
> 
> In my 3x3 as I mentioned I'm experimenting with an HID/COB mix, so I'm not sure how to calculate the w/sf. Your method of oz/per gallon of medium is an interesting constant in the comparisons, especially as we compare different light platforms.


Yeah definitely a lot of factors. For the record I've been running between 16-18" above canopy since I put them in and I don't see any need to place them lower. Besides losing coverage as you get closer to the canopy, I'm getting solid buds as far as 30" down the plants, why would I want or need to go closer and lose coverage? Even at the 18" height I noticed a couple of phenos this round getting what looks to be bleaching on a couple on the top layer only.

I don't see the benefit of switching to an efficient light source then running w/sq./ft that would equal a hid/hps setup, just doesn't seem like progress and probably a waste of money/light. Based on the runs I've done, 30w/sq./ft seems to me like a decent balance, at that rate you could probably go even higher above canopy and be fine to stretch your coverage a bit.

The oz. per gallon of medium is just kind of an internal reference I use to track how the same pheno does under different conditions. In this case lighting changes as it's about the only significant environmental factor that changed over the last few runs. Of course the key is a constant like my medium, it's always been 50% triple mix soil/50% Pro-Mix so I can rely on that factor to be the constant while changing out other environmental factors and get a relatively accurate read on the effects.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Lookin great as usual!
> 
> In my initial run with the cobs on a brand new strain.... i have to say the same as @Humanrob . It seems the cob intensity has a very profound effect on nute uptake. It'll take a couple runs to figure it out, but i too am sold on cobs after this one run.
> 
> ...


Cheers @Gquebed glad to hear you're liking the COB world. This is a fun run for me, bit of work but I have so many different strains/phenos going it's a good indicator for how the strains react to the COBs. As I just posted I'm pretty happy running them at 16-18", even higher at the beginning since I let them stretch into the lights vs. moving them a bunch of times. Once they settled in I actually had to lower them to get to 16-18", they started as high as 30" above some of them for the first couple of weeks in stretch.

As far as feeding, I've been slowly reducing my feeding and over the last few rounds and have had some fat colas and greener plants longer into the cycle. Never feeding them more than 400 ppm and typically every 2nd or 3rd watering once they're into flowering. Less has produced more for me. A couple of phenos haven't liked it, like my JTR this round bitched about N all the way through (although it's the biggest/fattest JTR I've run in 3gal, just lighter colouring than usual), but in general most strains are actually behaving better, less tip burn, greener longer. The Plemon has also complained both times I've run it, crispy leaf tips no matter how much I back off the nutes, may try just giving it water and no supplements next time I run that one.


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 30, 2016)

About how much did your lighting setup run you?

if you dont mind me asking, I know finances are kind of personal for some so feel free to disregard if thats the case.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> About how much did your lighting setup run you?
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, I know finances are kind of personal for some so feel free to disregard if thats the case.


NP, it's just money to me - lol I paid $990 for the original 3x 100w T2-1400's (early this year), more recently added 2x 150w T2-1400's at $780 (same model number but 3 COBs per bar @50w/COB vs, 2 COBs @50w/COB on the original models). So $1,770 for 600w @1400ma. Of course prices change and typically reduce as new chips come out. I also opted for the most expensive option running them at 1400ma, cheaper per watt of output if you're running them with the higher amperage drivers like the 2100 series.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 30, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Gquebed glad to hear you're liking the COB world. This is a fun run for me, bit of work but I have so many different strains/phenos going it's a good indicator for how the strains react to the COBs. As I just posted I'm pretty happy running them at 16-18", even higher at the beginning since I let them stretch into the lights vs. moving them a bunch of times. Once they settled in I actually had to lower them to get to 16-18", they started as high as 30" above some of them for the first couple of weeks in stretch.
> 
> As far as feeding, I've been slowly reducing my feeding and over the last few rounds and have had some fat colas and greener plants longer into the cycle. Never feeding them more than 400 ppm and typically every 2nd or 3rd watering once they're into flowering. Less has produced more for me. A couple of phenos haven't liked it, like my JTR this round bitched about N all the way through (although it's the biggest/fattest JTR I've run in 3gal, just lighter colouring than usual), but in general most strains are actually behaving better, less tip burn, greener longer. The Plemon has also complained both times I've run it, crispy leaf tips no matter how much I back off the nutes, may try just giving it water and no supplements next time I run that one.



Hmmm... maybe i am reading the signs wrong. Ive had the tip burn from overdoing it, but at the same time ive had what appears to be deficiencies... maybe it is just just crispiness from the lights... i will have to look closer...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Hmmm... maybe i am reading the signs wrong. Ive had the tip burn from overdoing it, but at the same time ive had what appears to be deficiencies... maybe it is just just crispiness from the lights... i will have to look closer...


Yeah sounds like maybe the lights are too close which could throw off your analysis of what's causing it. I'm not seeing them increasing uptake and I haven't changed medium, only adjustments for me have been reducing my supplemental feeds slowly over the past several runs (-50ppm at a time). Even at 500 ppm I was burning them, now at 400 only the really sensitive phenos are getting slight tip burn. And to boot, if anything they increased production, as you can see from some of those colas (multiple strains/phenos with fat-ass colas), they don't seem to be lacking food - lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> That is awesome information. I've seen people (well, online...) pound their spaces with 60+w/sf, and others go as low as 25-30w/sf.... and I've seen great results from both! I haven't comprehensively gathered the rest of the picture: who is using soil vs. hydro, what nutes and how much, etc. -- and how far from the canopy are the lights hung. There are so many variables that its hard to convey what works and what doesn't just in terms of one element like w/sf.
> 
> Every time I lower my lights I get nute issues, so my hypothesis is that tons of light stresses the plants, and unless the grower can match nutes to that extra demand, it works against the plants. In my 2x4 I'm running 8 3070's at about 50w each for 50w/sf, but I have them about 26" off the canopy (which is twice as far as I've seen others go). With no lenses or reflectors, if I had dimmers on them all I could probably dim them and drop them significantly and run the tent cooler. Next rebuild maybe.
> 
> In my 3x3 as I mentioned I'm experimenting with an HID/COB mix, so I'm not sure how to calculate the w/sf. Your method of oz/per gallon of medium is an interesting constant in the comparisons, especially as we compare different light platforms.


Everything is a balance; push your plants harder and they'll have different needs.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 30, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah sounds like maybe the lights are too close which could throw off your analysis of what's causing it. I'm not seeing them increasing uptake and I haven't changed medium, only adjustments for me have been reducing my supplemental feeds slowly over the past several runs (-50ppm at a time). Even at 500 ppm I was burning them, now at 400 only the really sensitive phenos are getting slight tip burn. And to boot, if anything they increased production, as you can see from some of those colas (multiple strains/phenos with fat-ass colas), they don't seem to lacking food - lol


With info like this I'll get a garden like yours sooner rather than later.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> With info like this I'll get a garden like yours sooner rather than later.


There's so many variables, medium, lights, water/feed, grow styles. Once you dial them in these COBs hold up their end


----------



## GroErr (Dec 1, 2016)

Some bud shots. Getting close on some of these, most will be ready in the next 7-10 days, the Blue Ripper, JTR and Plemon should be 56-58 days  That Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 might be the last one to finish, 80 days?? - lol

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 67:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 52:



Jack The Ripper, Day 52:



Plemon, Day 52:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin, Day 34:



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2016)

You really can see the difference in the hairs....I expect that the trichs concur.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You really can see the difference in the hairs....I expect that the trichs concur.


Cheers JD, yeah I find with most phenos they match up, once the hairs are 90%+ turned the trichs are cloudy and I'll see the odd amber. It's pheno/strain dependant but I won't pull them if the hairs are still primarily white. I think they're a better indicator than trichs myself.

If you look closely at the Blue Ripper x Harlequin, there's already amber and it's only Day 34 but the plant is nowhere near ready to harvest. That's a trait from the Harlequin and may have something to do with higher CBD content phenos. I hope so because that's exactly what I'm looking for in that cross. Ideally a 75/25 mix like 20% THC and 6% CBD


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

These plus the Plemon should be good to go in the next 5-7 days, chop chop by next weekend.

Nice little Xmas/New Year's stash coming up 


Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, long runner but finally getting there at Day 69/10 weeks:



JTR, Day 54:



Blue Dream, Day 54:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 54:



Cheers


----------



## Growdict (Dec 3, 2016)

That br f2 looks like easy trimming. Hardly any sugar leaves. At least on that bud


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 3, 2016)

Damn Brother You Buds Look Rock Hard


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful!!!

  
     



We found that Cal-Mag and Pro-Tekt (silica) were needed at a higher rate with LEDs.

Also because heat was down, we had to watch respiration moisture on the leaves. More fans and de-humidifiers were needed.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Growdict said:


> That br f2 looks like easy trimming. Hardly any sugar leaves. At least on that bud


Good eye yeah that one is super easy all the way down, f'n stinky and fire too. This is the 1st gen clone and you'll see once I pull it, it's a decent producer, was a relatively small clone going in but has some nice weight on it. Clones easy too, almost a perfect pheno


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Brother You Buds Look Rock Hard


Cheers Dawg, every pheno is solid, some nice weight in there  Damn brother that's a great version of that song, smokin'


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo, easy round considering the mix of strains/phenos in there, really happy with the 3590's. Haven't found I've needed anything extra on my end but I'm using AN A&B in low ppm feeds and it seems to have everything I need in there with the soil/pro-mix blend I'm running.

Definitely saw a jump in RH due to the lower heat and something to consider if switching from any hotter bulb tech to LED's. The dehuey during lights out is taking care of that end for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Good eye yeah that one is super easy all the way down, f'n stinky and fire too. This is the 1st gen clone and you'll see once I pull it, it's a decent producer, was a relatively small clone going in but has some nice weight on it. Clones easy too, almost a perfect pheno


Perfect pheno, huh? I wonder if one of those rooted clones could walk into a ziplock bag and ship itself to Colorado?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Perfect pheno, huh? I wonder if one of those rooted clones could walk into a ziplock bag and ship itself to Colorado?


Lol, yeah wish we were at the point in legalization where we could just do that cross border. Now there are some back crossed seeds to the original father on a lower branch, they've been known to cross a border or three


----------



## Growdict (Dec 3, 2016)

i know, i would love to get a cut of GG4, but cant find anything up here in BC


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Growdict said:


> i know, i would love to get a cut of GG4, but cant find anything up here in BC


Yeah that would be sweet, there's a few I'd like to try out like the real Blue Dream cut, Frank's Gift, and GG4. We'll have to settle with trying to create our own versions up here for now


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah wish we were at the point in legalization where we could just do that cross border. Now there are some back crossed seeds to the original father on a lower branch, they've been known to cross a border or three


Hmmmm....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that would be sweet, there's a few I'd like to try out like the real Blue Dream cut, Frank's Gift, and GG4. We'll have to settle with trying to create our own versions up here for now


See what we can go with that respect... or rather Jah will see what he can do


----------



## Growdict (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue dream is pretty popular out here


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> See what we can go with that respect... or rather Jah will see what he can do


That'd be cool, I saw posts in another thread that he's getting setup up here, nice


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Blue dream is pretty popular out here


You get a hold of the real deal? Haven't seen any around here, at least not verifiable. I run the HSO version, nice strain but not the original cut which is clone-only. Santa Cruz cut if I remember right.


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> These plus the Plemon should be good to go in the next 5-7 days, chop chop by next weekend.
> 
> Nice little Xmas/New Year's stash coming up
> 
> ...


----------



## Growdict (Dec 4, 2016)

GroErr said:


> You get a hold of the real deal? Haven't seen any around here, at least not verifiable. I run the HSO version, nice strain but not the original cut which is clone-only. Santa Cruz cut if I remember right.


I dunno about verifiable. Lots of growers out here making BD. and you can find it on the market. nobody i know personally tho so i dont have a cut yet


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

bf80255 said:


>


Cheers bf, more snow in my basement than outside right now - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I dunno about verifiable. Lots of growers out here making BD. and you can find it on the market. nobody i know personally tho so i dont have a cut yet


Out here the outdoor guerilla growers call everything Blueberry, regardless of what it is


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

Pics of the girls basically at 5/8/10 weeks. The 5x 3gal at weeks 8/10 at the front of the room should all be out by end of this week coming up. Just enough time to dry and a little cure for the holidays 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

So that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream (Dream Reaper?) from seed dried and trimmed came out to 25g total 21g bud, 4g popcorn/trim. Not a big yielder but didn't come in large nor trained, we'll see how it does as a clone with some training. The smoke uncured is tasty and strong smelling of JTR's lemon-pinesol but a sweet blueberry kush taste on exhale. Ripped on it and the finger hash from trimming it, sticky shit.. 




Also confirmed the back cross to the Blue Ripper male took, these fatties fell out while trimming the pollinated buds 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 4, 2016)

Groerr do you have any aloe plants? I recently bought some 200xx powder for foliars and rooting transplants, seems to be working well. Fresh pureed aloe filets are supposed to be best. Salicylic acid is the rooting compound in aloe but you don't have to gather willow tree branches to get the same thing.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Groerr do you have any aloe plants? I recently bought some 200xx powder for foliars and rooting transplants, seems to be working well. Fresh pureed aloe filets are supposed to be best. Salicylic acid is the rooting compound in aloe but you don't have to gather willow tree branches to get the same thing.


No, don't do any foliar or anything for the roots, just watering and feeding is enough work - lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)

The G man uses Jedi Mind Tricks on the plants that the rest of us mortals would not understand


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The G man uses Jedi Mind Tricks on the plants that the rest of us mortals would not understand


I See Your Jedi Mind Tricks And I Raise You With The Vulcan Mind Meld


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

Ahummm, Ahummm.... you will grow big and strong like Spock the Jedi-Vulcan Knight


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2016)

Checking the readiness of these 3 gal's at Day 56/8 weeks and the one Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 at Day 71/10 weeks. Gapped on getting a pic of the Blue Dream but it looks much like the Blue Ripper. All look like they can go until next weekend imo. All looking and smelling dank 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 71:



Plemon, Day 56:



JTR, Day 56:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 56:



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2016)

Have you noticed your ladies finishing earlier under COB LED?


----------



## Growdict (Dec 5, 2016)

I notice the opposite. But i went straight from cmh to cob


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I notice the opposite. But i went straight from cmh to cob


I'm running 860W CDM Allstart lamps, which are closely related to 315W CMH lamps, and COB LED definitely finishes faster for me. I posted a pic in my Vertical Goodness thread of two plants whose only difference was their bloom lighting. It's pretty obvious in the pic. 

That said, everyone's setup runs differently, and any number of factors could easily be at play.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah I'm finding the opposite coming from the 315's like @Growdict JTR & Blue Ripper above would have been done around day 53-56 and they'll go 60-63. That's with 630/660nm at the beginning of lights on and 730nm at the end.

I believe in my case it's that I run them 12.5/11.5 for the main lights. Going to knock it down to 12/12 and even 11.5/12.5 when I have some control phenos to see if I can knock the time down a bit, and see if there's any effects on yields.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2016)

The Blue Ripper x Harlequin in the 2 gal continues to look and smell dank. Looking like a winner on all fronts at Day 39 




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2016)

Seeds are ready to pop out of that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 at Day 72. Looks like they liked the Blue Ripper pollen 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

Girls are still going, no pulls yet, they keep looking close but not quite ready. Good news is they're still putting on weight  Blue Dream front-left is flopped right over had to add some support for it and JTR again. Blue Ripper and Plemon are close and likely done by Sunday

Day 74/59/41 from front to back.




Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

looks like another tidy harvest coming up GrowErr. nice


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like another tidy harvest coming up GrowErr. nice


Cheers Don, I don't know about tidy, quite a mess of strains/phenos - lol But definitely a couple of grams coming up 

There's a little bonsai-style Plemon against the wall about 1/2 way in in there, nice hard nugs, couple of zips for the stash


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2016)

I am in that place too Gro, with the first LEC plants. While I took a
Chem '91 and Deadhead OG to test the "early-take" idea, I am just
using the trichs to make the call on the other plants. So many, so close. :0)

But it just might be that the hairs are not the same indicator under an LEC
that they are under the HPS. I just scoped a very, very done looking Dog Crack #2,
the crystals are still not showing but a few ambers...and enough clears for
me to want to go longer. Monday is the end of Week nine and I think that that will do.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am in that place too Gro, with the first LEC plants. While I took a
> Chem '91 and Deadhead OG to test the "early-take" idea, I am just
> using the trichs to make the call on the other plants. So many, so close. :0)
> 
> ...


Yeah they're stretching it over here. Hairs do seem to mature faster under the LEC, gotta look at the combo of hairs and trichs towards the end. Besides the maturity my last criteria is whether they dry up between waterings and they keep drinking it up so as long as they're drinking they can stay. Pretty sure the Plemon and Blue Ripper F2/P3 are on their last watering, the others may go another round. No hurry for me this round, I won't be flowering anything new until the new year and the one's at the back have a couple of weeks to go easy.

Plemon is showing some nice colours and did that in the last week from seed, here it is a couple of days ago:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Don, I don't know about tidy, quite a mess of strains/phenos - lol But definitely a couple of grams coming up
> 
> There's a little bonsai-style Plemon against the wall about 1/2 way in in there, nice hard nugs, couple of zips for the stash


man I miss the plemon. you look to have a great pheno too man. I like a good mix of strains, I think i peaked at about 14. canopy management was a PITA


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man I miss the plemon. you look to have a great pheno too man. I like a good mix of strains, I think i peaked at about 14. canopy management was a PITA


It's a tatsy one, gotta like the dirt taste for that one. Yeah, I gave up on canopy management with the 2 at the back right corner, they're a good foot above all the others. Nice variety though, worth a little extra work!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2016)

Along with Supplemental Frequencies and RH Control, this is yet another
example of the Full Control you manage bro. LOL, I pick up the container,
and if it is light I feed it. I do not measure what is fed. Some Day! :0)


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Along with Supplemental Frequencies and RH Control, this is yet another
> example of the Full Control you manage bro. LOL, I pick up the container,
> and if it is light I feed it. I do not measure what is fed. Some Day! :0)


Lol winging it works sometimes too, I've burnt them to a crisp though so I'm careful when feeding


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2016)

Winging it is my go to approach


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Winging it is my go to approach


Yet you still produce some of the finest dank  I'm too OCD to wing it


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2016)

There are two extremes and both rock.

There is the leave them alone..."they know" and there is the "leave
nothing to chance" approach.

I live in the unfortunate middle...how to name that...lol....

I am flashing on "Tommy Boy" where he describes how he handles a business deal.

Got to find that clip. heh heh heh

Ah...."Jojo the Circus Idiot with a New Pet!"






Thats how I roll!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2016)

IR donkeys 



Cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> There are two extremes and both rock.
> 
> There is the leave them alone..."they know" and there is the "leave
> nothing to chance" approach.
> ...


LMAO miss that dude


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> IR donkeys
> 
> View attachment 3849813
> 
> Cheers


I've started a trend!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've started a trend!


Not a bad bandwagon to get onto


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not a bad bandwagon to get onto


I'd be the cheerleader but y'all do not want to see me in a skirt. 

A kilt, though, now that's another thing laddie!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

Check point for the 5x 3 gal's at Day 76 and Day 61. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 and JTR can go another 4-5 days I think so they'll get another watering to finish up. Both are mostly cloudy, no amber and a few hairs to darken up.

The rest of them are 90% there and could be pulled anytime. A few white hairs here and there, but mostly turned. Mostly cloudy and the odd amber but towards the bottom. Will decide tonight whether they get another watering or just a couple of days to dry out. Will likely give them a little water to run another 2-3 days, no hurry if they're still drinking.

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream, Day 76/11 weeks:

 

Blue Dream, Day 61:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 61:

 

JTR, Day 61:

 

Plemon, Day 61:

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks good enough to eat, nosh that right off the stick!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looks good enough to eat, nosh that right off the stick!


Lol, fried up in a skillet with butter, mushrooms, peppers, onions...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, fried up in a skillet with butter, mushrooms, peppers, onions...


That's a recipe for liver lol

Wouldn't want to screw up the flavors with any of that!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 10, 2016)

When I grow up I want to grow weed just like Professor GroErr. Lol! They all look killer great grow as always!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> When I grow up I want to grow weed just like Professor GroErr. Lol! They all look killer great grow as always!


Cheers @Pig4buzz  Professor of Weedology, _that_ would be a sweet gig


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Pig4buzz  Professor of Weedology, _that_ would be a sweet gig


I'm angling for the title of Master of Grow Engineering. I'm getting close to completing my thesis.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

They look perfect Gro. I really tried to pick a favorite, I really did. Ha ha ha....so hard to do!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> They look perfect Gro. I really tried to pick a favorite, I really did. Ha ha ha....so hard to do!


Cheers JD, Merrrrrry Xmas, ho, ho, ho


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm angling for the title of Master of Grow Engineering. I'm getting close to completing my thesis.


Bottom of the remedial class for me, I chopped the wrong tent last week


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

The 3gal's were all dry as a bone last night so they all got a regular watering. Will let them dry out for 2-3 days and that should finish them off at the front other than maybe JTR and the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. They'll likely get one more watering and finish by end of this week. Blue Dream (front-left) is so heavy the top of the colas are now bending over 





Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Bottom of the remedial class for me, I chopped the wrong tent last week


Oh, shit!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Bob?!?! You are moving too fast bro. Snow Fever? LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bob?!?! You are moving too fast bro. Snow Fever? LOL



exhausted & not paying attention
took down the 8 weekers instead of the 10 week tent......


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> took down the 8 weekers instead of the 10 week tent......


I'll bet they're still fire in your tents


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I'll bet they're still fire in your tents



the 8 wk FB, I like going 10 with it, but 8 will do.....this time


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

^^^^ See what I mean ^^^^


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Preeeecisely!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> the 8 wk FB, I like going 10 with it, but 8 will do.....this time
> View attachment 3850820


Awwwww shit, Bob- ya fucked it ALL up! Best to just bag it up and send it to me, I'll see what I can get for it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awwwww shit, Bob- ya fucked it ALL up! Best to just bag it up and send it to me, I'll see what I can get for it.


I'll dispose of it, send it here


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, Day 77/11 weeks. Heading for 12 weeks easy 



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2016)

Outstanding  ^^


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Outstanding  ^^


Cheers Bob, will be interested to see what this one yields, pretty sure it'll end up the largest single indoor cola I've grown


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 12, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob, will be interested to see what this one yields, pretty sure it'll end up the largest single indoor cola I've grown


G, you have to weigh that thing dried and in tact for real!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2016)

That will be so crusty by then. It should be fun.

My Amnesia Haze from Soma's Sacred Seeds needs 12 weeks


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> G, you have to weigh that thing dried and in tact for real!


Lol, like one giant bud, will try and do that with this one before breaking it up


----------



## GroErr (Dec 12, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That will be so crusty by then. It should be fun.
> 
> My Amnesia Haze from Soma's Sacred Seeds needs 12 weeks


It's just started to throw out some frost in the last couple of weeks, could go even longer! I'll let it go until it's done, should be some nice smoke. I'd expect that long a run with a haze or landrace sat. Likely where this long run pheno is coming from, the HSO BD is Blueberry crossed with SSH.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 12, 2016)

And so i come here to see what shoulda been. Like that cola above. Lol

Lookin great as usual!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> And so i come here to see what shoulda been. Like that cola above. Lol
> 
> Lookin great as usual!


Cheers gq, just a waiting game in there right now - are we there yet? lol

I know you were a little disappointed in the first run but hey it's first run, nowhere to go but up! You're running a lot of wattage for that 4x8 space (1350?), you'd do well to hit 1 gpw. 600g's is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers gq, just a waiting game in there right now - are we there yet? lol
> 
> I know you were a little disappointed in the first run but hey it's first run, nowhere to go but up! You're running a lot of wattage for that 4x8 space (1350?), you'd do well to hit 1 gpw. 600g's is nothing to sneeze at


Thanks GroErr. Youre right...1st run with the new lights and a new strain. It can only get better.. 

The upside is that i really like this Romulan strain. It is a very heavy hitter with a spacey buzz. And... ive got 2.5 lbs of the sugariest trim i have ever seen for hash...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Thanks GroErr. Youre right...1st run with the new lights and a new strain. It can only get better..
> 
> The upside is that i really like this Romulan strain. It is a very heavy hitter with a spacey buzz. And... ive got 2.5 lbs of the sugariest trim i have ever seen for hash...


Yeah for sure, you'll have a better grip on your clones and how they behave, your environment tuned a bit better etc. Wow that's a ton of trim, that's ~ a QP of hash/sift  I consider my trim and popcorn as valuable as bud, that's my true meds every run. If I run some dud phenos (like taste/smell isn't there) from seed they go straight into that bin too


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah for sure, you'll have a better grip on your clones and how they behave, your environment tuned a bit better etc. Wow that's a ton of trim, that's ~ a QP of hash/sift  I consider my trim and popcorn as valuable as bud, that's my true meds every run. If I run some dud phenos (like taste/smell isn't there) from seed they go straight into that bin too


Well then you might be surprised that not a single bit of bud made it into the trim. Its all sugar leaf. 
I normally try not to mulch up any popcorn/larf, but on this run i didnt have to make any judgment calls. The flowers all the way down to the bottom were dense as hell from the cobs and every single little bud made it into the jars. 

And the sugar leaf was trimmed of its bare tips too. It is primo trim. Cant wait to get after it with my dry ice... and when thats done i make butter of whats left. 

I dont waste any of it.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Well then you might be surprised that not a single bit of bud made it into the trim. Its all sugar leaf.
> I normally try not to mulch up any popcorn/larf, but on this run i didnt have to make any judgment calls. The flowers all the way down to the bottom were dense as hell from the cobs and every single little bud made it into the jars.
> 
> And the sugar leaf was trimmed of its bare tips too. It is primo trim. Cant wait to get after it with my dry ice... and when thats done i make butter of whats left.
> ...


That sugar trim can be as potent as bud and for edibles, it's all good


----------



## Phatlewtz (Dec 13, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Thanks GroErr. Youre right...1st run with the new lights and a new strain. It can only get better..
> 
> The upside is that i really like this Romulan strain. It is a very heavy hitter with a spacey buzz. And... ive got 2.5 lbs of the sugariest trim i have ever seen for hash...


That sounds like a decent amount for a tray of brownies....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2016)

And they keep on going, Day 78/63/45. All the 3 gal's were dry again and can handle a couple of more days so they all got a regular watering again. They'll go at least until Friday so I'll likely pull some on Saturday, as long as they're drinking they're growing 




Blue Ripper x Blue Dream, Day 78:



Jack The Ripper, Day 63/9weeks:



Blue Dream, Day 63:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 63:



Plemon, Day 63:



Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 14, 2016)

that Blue Ripper F2/P3 looks like its got some weight on it! cant wait for the final weigh in and smoke report on these beauties.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> that Blue Ripper F2/P3 looks like its got some weight on it! cant wait for the final weigh in and smoke report on these beauties.


Cheers bf, they're all solid and should pull some decent weight, will track weights on these for reference. Hoping I get some time between Xmas and New Year's to do at least these 3 gal gals. I'm away from the 1st to 9th while the second batch behind them is drying


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2016)

These 2 gal gals at the back of the room haven't had a lot of attention but they're coming along well. Both at Day 45 in the pics.

First is the 2nd Blue Ripper F2 keeper P5 that I ran from seed in a pheno hunt. This is the first gen clone and looking like a very acceptable yielder with some training. Similar colas to the F2/P3 pheno and similar high (P3 is slightly more punch) but this P5 pheno is clearly the strongest smelling plant I have. It's similar to the F1/P2 keeper I've been running for a couple of years but even stronger terps coming off it, like an open bottle of blueberry perfume  This one has bright coloured hairs, bright red/orange. She has a branch back-crossed to the F1 father.



Second is the Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1 that I've posted a few times here. Coming along well, continues to impress with production and smells almost identical to the mother so far, the Harlequin mother is a contender for the best tasting pheno I'm running so keeping fingers crossed that I got a keeper with great production and great smell/flavour 



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> These 2 gal gals at the back of the room haven't had a lot of attention but they're coming along well. Both at Day 45 in the pics.
> 
> First is the 2nd Blue Ripper F2 keeper P5 that I ran from seed in a pheno hunt. This is the first gen clone and looking like a very acceptable yielder with some training. Similar colas to the F2/P3 pheno and similar high (P3 is slightly more punch) but this P5 pheno is clearly the strongest smelling plant I have. It's similar to the F1/P2 keeper I've been running for a couple of years but even stronger terps coming off it, like an open bottle of blueberry perfume  This one has bright coloured hairs, bright red/orange. She has a branch back-crossed to the F1 father.
> 
> ...


An that's how it's done.........
Flat out gorgeous


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> An that's how it's done.........
> Flat out gorgeous


Cheers Bob, that Blue Ripper F1 stud is producing some fine phenos


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Status check on the 3x 5gal last night at Day 80/65/47.

JTR, Plemon and Blue Dream are good to go finally! They'll be pulled between tonight and tomorrow. The Blue Ripper and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream will get another watering tonight. Blue Ripper will come out Sunday for sure, the BR x BD could go a few more days.

Group shots, likely last pic with a full house:




JTR, Day 65:



Plemon, Day 65, good to go with some nice colours 



Blue Dream, Day 65:



Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 65:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P2, Day 80!:



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Status check on the 3x 5gal last night at Day 80/65/47.
> 
> JTR, Plemon and Blue Dream are good to go finally! They'll be pulled between tonight and tomorrow. The Blue Ripper and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream will get another watering tonight. Blue Ripper will come out Sunday for sure, the BR x BD could go a few more days.
> 
> ...


Good looking run  some quality in that quantity


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Good looking run  some quality in that quantity


Cheers Bbc, very pleased with this run. COBs are killing it and this was a good test with so many strains/phenos. Think I can safely say they work well with whatever you throw under them


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bbc, very pleased with this run. COBs are killing it and this was a good test with so many strains/phenos. Think I can safely say they work well with whatever you throw under them


Definitely got me looking and believing, I'll probably start my build soon, gotta replace those blurple with something and I only have enough a/c for the one HP's, seems to be all pointing one direction


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Definitely got me looking and believing, I'll probably start my build soon, gotta replace those blurple with something and I only have enough a/c for the one HP's, seems to be all pointing one direction


Yeah, don't think you can go wrong and the DIY builds are getting to a reasonable price point, specially if you're in the US. Quality buds, quantity is there, good density on all of them. Most of these other than the JTR were fairly small for 3gal's coming in, just threw them in so they'd finish before new year's. Wasn't expecting anywhere near what that Blue Dream & Blue Ripper will pull based on the size they came into the run.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm working on my machining skills right now, I have tons of stock aluminum, rolls of thermal conductive materials, and all the presses, benders, cutters and lathes I need to make something nice as well as functional, just need to decide on chips, drivers, and cooling system then do a layout and build right? Nothing to it(famous last words)


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm working on my machining skills right now, I have tons of stock aluminum, rolls of thermal conductive materials, and all the presses, benders, cutters and lathes I need to make something nice as well as functional, just need to decide on chips, drivers, and cooling system then do a layout and build right? Nothing to it(famous last words)


Lol, yeah sounds like you have a whole machine shop at your disposal, nice! The kits might be worth a look too, mainly assembly for the components and you can build a nice frame with that shop of yours.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

The 2 gal buds coming up at the back, Day 47/7 weeks on Saturday. ~ Another 2 weeks or so.

Blue Ripper F2/P5, or neon-orange-hair pheno 

 

Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1, nice frost coming in, this is a mid/lower bud and it's full of these!:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

That Plemon is looking wicked G so is that Blue Dream. Hope my HSO BD looks half as good.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah that Plemon is tasty kush fire, small plant but enough for my personal stash  The Blue Dream from HSO is pretty decent and good producer, very tasty and good daytime smoke. Doesn't have the punch I'd like but the cross with the Blue Ripper I pulled a couple of weeks ago is probably the best pheno I have right now, smoking it daily. Great cross of flavours and smell between the Blue Ripper and Blue Dream


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, those tops (esp on the right) in that group shot look like loaves of bread!

Great work Gro.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

G,

I forgot to tell you. Had my first edible yesterday. I really liked it. Going to have to start working that in to my daily routine for sure. For the first time in 2 years + I felt no pain for a little while. It was awesome. Such a nice body high.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow, those tops (esp on the right) in that group shot look like loaves of bread!
> 
> Great work Gro.


Cheers JD, some heavy tops this round 

Will get some shots with a lighter (party cup may be more appropriate) beside those larger colas for perspective when I yank them.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> G,
> 
> I forgot to tell you. Had my first edible yesterday. I really liked it. Going to have to start working that in to my daily routine for sure. For the first time in 2 years + I felt no pain for a little while. It was awesome. Such a nice body high.


For sure man, edibles rock it for any sort of pain, much better than straight up smoke/vape. Glad to hear they're working, it'll literally change your life once you find the right type and dosage. Cheers.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> G,
> 
> I forgot to tell you. Had my first edible yesterday. I really liked it. Going to have to start working that in to my daily routine for sure. For the first time in 2 years + I felt no pain for a little while. It was awesome. Such a nice body high.


I'm sorry it took you so long to discover the benefits of edibles. There are some days i just can't go without one.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry it took you so long to discover the benefits of edibles. There are some days i just can't go without one.


I had such an amazing night and slept like a baby. The edible did not knock me out, it just REALLY took my pain away. It was this big ass rice crispy treat with M&M's on the outside and the inside was oreo cookies LOL. I ate a quarter of it. 

We smoked some also but two completely different highs. I need to to see what's necessary to make edibles now for sure. Need to see if my buddy has the wrapper still for the dose?


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Status check on the 3x 5gal last night at Day 80/65/47.
> 
> JTR, Plemon and Blue Dream are good to go finally! They'll be pulled between tonight and tomorrow. The Blue Ripper and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream will get another watering tonight. Blue Ripper will come out Sunday for sure, the BR x BD could go a few more days.
> 
> ...


When I saw this pic I literally said.. SCHWING! SCHWING! SCHWING! hhahahaha your girls are lookin fuckin hot man!





this was me ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> When I saw this pic I literally said.. SCHWING! SCHWING! SCHWING! hhahahaha your girls are lookin fuckin hot man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, hadn't seen that in a few years. Cheers bf, they're lookers this round, schwing!  Don't usually hear that about "larger" girls, but I do prefer a little meat on them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lmao, hadn't seen that in a few years. Cheers bf, they're lookers this round, schwing!  Don't usually hear that about "larger" girls, but I do prefer a little meat on them


It's winter the fat chicks are in season


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's winter the fat chicks are in season


This is America; they're always in season; varmint rules.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2016)

They make the Rockin' World Go 'Round!


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 16, 2016)

I fuckin LOVE this thread! hahahaha


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> I fuckin LOVE this thread! hahahahaView attachment 3855354 View attachment 3855355


Cheers bf, we got pink unicorns and everything going on in here - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally pulled the first 3 of the 3 gal’s last night at Day 66, will rough trim and chop tomorrow to dry by next weekend. Nice little haul from 3gal plants including the two smallest coming in. These, like the last couple of rounds had only super-cropping for training.

Remaining in the 3gal’s are the Blue Ripper and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. They were given a regular watering, Blue Ripper will be done when it’s dry, the other one will get another watering to finish at around 12 1/2 weeks!

First up is the bonsai style Plemon. It’s produced better than I thought and was the smallest coming in. Has a lot of smaller tops but all heavy/drooping, particularly those two outside colas, both are flopping towards the floor. Very dense 


 


Next is the Blue Dream. Not bad, it was relatively small as well, trained with 4 main colas that eventually flopped over under the weight. Besides the mains, it has a bunch of smaller but decent size buds in the center/bottom. Buds are solid.


 


Last but not least, JTR, just awesome. It was the largest coming in, first run for this pheno under the 3590’s. For the pot size this is the heaviest JTR I’ve pulled since I’ve been running it. For perspective the largest I’ve ever hit with this pheno was 3.7 zips in a 5gal container or .74 oz./gallon of medium vs. what’s looking like 1+ oz./gal. Really interested to get the dry weight on this one. Took a few extra shots of this baby  For perspective, the door is 36”w and the door knob center is 37” from the floor.





 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2016)

So much Yum. Very nice!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> So much Yum. Very nice!


He does that yum very well, doesn't he?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Every once in a while you pull a pheno like that JTR and it makes all the effort worthwhile


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> And they keep on going, Day 78/63/45. All the 3 gal's were dry again and can handle a couple of more days so they all got a regular watering again. They'll go at least until Friday so I'll likely pull some on Saturday, as long as they're drinking they're growing
> 
> View attachment 3853092
> View attachment 3853095
> ...


I notice on your last grow thinking with the lec 315's the flowering was much shorter. So the cobs take longer to flower with better quality/quanity?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 17, 2016)

Super nice Professor GroErr!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I notice on your last grow thinking with the lec 315's the flowering was much shorter. So the cobs take longer to flower with better quality/quanity?


Not here they don't. It may be relative light intensity, spectrum or some other variable but for me the COB LED runs definitely finish faster than my 860W CDM Allstart lamps in magnetic ballasts.

I'm sharing this here in the hope that our experience is similar, or failing that we can isolate the relevant variable.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I notice on your last grow thinking with the lec 315's the flowering was much shorter. So the cobs take longer to flower with better quality/quanity?


Cheers Pig4buzz 

Yeah definitely longer, definitely better quality and quantity. That JTR has been pulled as low as 54 days under the CMH, Blue Dream normally 56-58.

I'm running 12.5/11.5 plus 10 minutes on each end for initiators (630/660nm & 730nm). Going to try 12/12, then 11.5/12.5 in the new year see if I can shorten down the time.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not here they don't. It may be relative light intensity, spectrum or some other variable but for me the COB LED runs definitely finish faster than my 860W CDM Allstart lamps in magnetic ballasts.
> 
> I'm sharing this here in the hope that pout experience is similar, or failing that we can isolate the relevant variable.


I am onto a thought that there is a correlation between how plants are fed in comparison to what type of light and spectrum they are under. And that this might be "part" of the missing link in what we all seek ultimately, which is the most effective/efficient way to grow the biggest and best quality buds we can.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am onto a thought that there is a correlation between how plants are fed in comparison to what type of light and spectrum they are under. And that this might be "part" of the missing link in what we all seek ultimately, which is the most effective/efficient way to grow the biggest and best quality buds we can.


I'm trying to prove/disprove my hypothesis that my high light intensity levels are a proximate cause of the phenomenon. I've been told my COB LED rack is probably pushing over 1000 PPfD, which might explain a lot.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm trying to prove/disprove my hypothesis that my high light intensity levels are a proximate cause of the phenomenon. I've been told my COB LED rack is probably pushing over 1000 PPfD, which might explain a lot.


You'll have some help soon with the new COB bars pushing 300W+ each 

I am curious what they will do for you so will be watching. 

My change in medium recently has made a much larger impact on my grow than any change of lights ever did. I try to tell people the lights are important, and they can be dialed in, but you need to have the rest of the environment dialed in too and the light source is but part of the picture.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm trying to prove/disprove my hypothesis that my high light intensity levels are a proximate cause of the phenomenon. I've been told my COB LED rack is probably pushing over 1000 PPfD, which might explain a lot.


That makes sense, was wondering how much that factor plays into it. This run was extended by a few days but was also running at ~25-28w/sq. ft. The back may finish faster, smaller area and will have more like 30-35w/sq. ft. once all the 3 gal's are pulled. The Blue Ripper F2/P5 is looking pretty mature at 48 days, about the same as it's previous run.

Just checked and the Plemon first run from seed ran under the COBs but at a higher w/sq./ft. and was pulled at Day 57 vs. this one at Day 66. This may have some merit.

That said, if I have to wait a few days extra for the level of quality and quantity I'm pulling out of there right now, so be it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That makes sense, was wondering how much that factor plays into it. This run was extended by a few days but was also running at ~25-28w/sq. ft. The back may finish faster, smaller area and will have more like 30-35w/sq. ft. once all the 3 gal's are pulled. The Blue Ripper F2/P5 is looking pretty mature at 48 days, about the same as it's previous run.
> 
> Just checked and the Plemon first run from seed ran under the COBs but at a higher w/sq./ft. and was pulled at Day 57 vs. this one at Day 66. This may have some merit.
> 
> That said, if I have to wait a few days extra for the level of quality and quantity I'm pulling out of there right now, so be it


We need to track down the happy medium between just enough and too much light regardless of what "type"


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> We need to track down the happy medium between just enough and too much light regardless of what "type"


It would differ between techs but yes, a happy medium and understanding of the cause/effects would be good. Haven't seen any studies along this line, it's trial and error & guess work right now.

If in fact it's the amount of light/photons causing extended harvests, there's a difference between how the techs behave. It could be COB specific. I stretched the 315 LEC's to 26w/sq. ft. (3.5 x 3.5') and didn't see any difference in finishing times.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You'll have some help soon with the new COB bars pushing 300W+ each
> 
> I am curious what they will do for you so will be watching.
> 
> My change in medium recently has made a much larger impact on my grow than any change of lights ever did. I try to tell people the lights are important, and they can be dialed in, but you need to have the rest of the environment dialed in too and the light source is but part of the picture.


Yours are going into my early veg, where they will do some serious work.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> That makes sense, was wondering how much that factor plays into it. This run was extended by a few days but was also running at ~25-28w/sq. ft. The back may finish faster, smaller area and will have more like 30-35w/sq. ft. once all the 3 gal's are pulled. The Blue Ripper F2/P5 is looking pretty mature at 48 days, about the same as it's previous run.
> 
> Just checked and the Plemon first run from seed ran under the COBs but at a higher w/sq./ft. and was pulled at Day 57 vs. this one at Day 66. This may have some merit.
> 
> That said, if I have to wait a few days extra for the level of quality and quantity I'm pulling out of there right now, so be it


Yeah, if you're getting great results why fuck with it? In my case things aren't quite ideal so I'm still tweaking shit. I'm running 5400/144=38W/sq ft of COB LED @60% so with 80 degree lenses it's a lot of light lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

GroErr said:


> It would differ between techs but yes, a happy medium and understanding of the cause/effects would be good. Haven't seen any studies along this line, it's trial and error & guess work right now.
> 
> If in fact it's the amount of light/photons causing extended harvests, there's a difference between how the techs behave. It could be COB specific. I stretched the 315 LEC's to 26w/sq. ft. (3.5 x 3.5') and didn't see any difference in finishing times.


And then on my end the HPS plants started to flower much earlier than the COB side..........very strange lol.........


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, if you're getting great results why fuck with it? In my case things aren't quite ideal so I'm still tweaking shit. I'm running 5400/144=38W/sq ft of COB LED @60% so with 80 degree lenses it's a lot of light lol


I'll play with it but yeah, they're giving me what I'm after so if it takes an extra week it is what it is  I'll adjust the light schedule first it's an easy change and if I keep everything else the same it should give some indication. First couple of runs in '17 will be clones that I've run before as I have nothing but clones coming up until I start popping new seeds in early Jan.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2016)

JTR got rough trimmed and chopped last night. Didn't go too close though, it's so sticky I want that sugar trim in the hash bin. The party cup was better for perspective on the size of those colas 





Nice little pile of finger hash from trimming her 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2016)

Got going and rough-trimmed the Plemon and Blue Dream. That "little" bonsai Plemon may weigh more than the Blue Dream 

Plemon:




Blue Dream:




Group shot, Plemon, Blue Dream & JTR down, couple of zips in there 



And the finger hash pile grew some  Per tradition, had to smoke some 



Cheers


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 18, 2016)

Great stuff. That JTR looks damn tasty


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Great stuff. That JTR looks damn tasty


Cheers steadyeddie, under these 3590's, they taste as good as they look  Incredible terps coming off them.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2016)

This little Blue Pyramid in a 1gal has been forgotten among the larger plants. It was the last to go in, a week after the last batch so it's at Day 44. Almost there, could be done in 7 weeks  I had a small clone in a cup I didn't need, so I up-potted it to 1gal and flipped it. This is the tangerine hash pheno, very tasty nighttime indica. Rock solid buds.




Cheers 
.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks light one hell of a yield groErr. Looking back at couple of your other harvest this may be the best in my eyes. Big fat colas top to bottom


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looks light one hell of a yield groErr. Looking back at couple of your other harvest this may be the best in my eyes. Big fat colas top to bottom


Cheers Pig4buzz, definitely a good run and likely the most weight coming out of there for sure. Those 1st 3x 3gal + the little 25g Blue Ripper x Blue Dream looks like 1/2 lb. + dry. And there's several more fat colas coming out in the next couple of weeks 

Here's what's left as of last night:




Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

3x1 gal? They were in 1-gal containers?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 3x1 gal? They were in 1-gal containers?


Oops typo 3x 3gal were the one's I just pulled, wish I could pull that from 1gal's - lol

In the first pic you can see 2x tall one's at the back-right corner. Those are 2x 1gal, wish they were better phenos but they'll fill up the hash bin  They were straight up from seed in 1gal's, Blueberry x PPP F2's, good yielders but blah phenos so far, nothing special other than they produce well.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

De-seeded the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream back crossed to the Blue Ripper male. A couple or ~60 very robust seeds to hunt through in the new year. Will be looking for something similar to that pheno but better production in these, and a dank male. That bud is fire and very tasty mix between the two strains 




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice, killer looking beans there bro. Will be watching to see what you find there.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice, killer looking beans there bro. Will be watching to see what you find there.


Cheers Evil, fat little beatches


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 19, 2016)

Look Mom Sprinkles 


GroErr said:


> De-seeded the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream back crossed to the Blue Ripper male. A couple or ~60 very robust seeds to hunt through in the new year. Will be looking for something similar to that pheno but better production in these, and a dank male. That bud is fire and very tasty mix between the two strains
> 
> View attachment 3857040
> View attachment 3857041
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Look Mom Sprinkles


Hoping that little incest run sprinkles some fire


----------



## zoic (Dec 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> JTR got rough trimmed and chopped last night. Didn't go too close though, it's so sticky I want that sugar trim in the hash bin. The party cup was better for perspective on the size of those colas
> Nice little pile of finger hash from trimming her
> 
> Cheers


Wow, you sure have some nice product going there. I am fascinated with the finger hash, had to Google it to get immersed.
I am thinking that is should be the most potent part, is that mostly correct?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2016)

It is like Nature's Concentrate.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

zoic said:


> Wow, you sure have some nice product going there. I am fascinated with the finger hash, had to Google it to get immersed.
> I am thinking that is should be the most potent part, is that mostly correct?


Cheers @zoic my fellow Canadian  Mostly correct for sure, have never tested it but there's nothing that gets me more tuned, have to take it easy on that stuff even if you have a high tolerance. It's about as concentrated as it gets, Charas is another term for a similar product and Rosin is probably the only thing that could be more potent.

Nice thing with finger hash is it's the result of simply trimming your plants, reward for the work put in. The stickier the strain, the more you get out of it. I keep a jar going and continuously burp it just like flowers. It tastes and smells like the flowers it came from, when you mix different strains you get some wicked smells & flavours. Jar on the left is sift/kief, the right is my perpetual finger hash bowl


----------



## Growdict (Dec 19, 2016)

I crossed your BR with a nice White widow i have been running. Doing a little pheno hunt grow now.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I crossed your BR with a nice White widow i have been running. Doing a little pheno hunt grow now.


Nice to see some BR babies out there  You got a skunky male if I remember right, post some updates as they grow up  Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's what's coming out in the next 3-6 days 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, 3 gal, Day 85, tired old gal, just past 12 weeks and will hit 13. Large solid single cola.



Blue Ripper F2/P3, 3 gal, Day 70, ready to pull but was dry so one more and will be pulled. 3 Nice fat colas and a few smaller one's.



Blue Pyramid, 1 gal, Day 45, one more watering and good to go.



Blue Ripper F2/P5, 3 gal, Day 52, one maybe two waterings. Blueberry candy 



Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1, 3gal, Day 52, 2 waterings and she'll be done. One of the nicest plants I've hit in a while 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

Stoned ass last night marked the last 2 above - Blue Ripper x Harlequin and Blue Ripper F2/P5 as 3 gal's, they're actually in 2 gal's. For some reason the edit option isn't showing up for me even though I'm logged in?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's where I'm going with the next couple of cycles. I'm away for a week at the beginning of the year so I had decided to throw everything I had ready by mid- end of October into flowering so it would finish before I left. Didn't want to deal with flowering plants while I was away. Looks like I'm good there, a few remaining 1gal BPP plants from seed at the back of the flower room will go until end of the year but most of it will be pulled this week/weekend and dry by the time I leave.

To keep things moving, I selected 6x clones which have been in 1 gal pots for ~2 weeks now. Just holding them in the 1 gal's at 16/8 and will up-pot them to 3 gal sometime early next week. They'll get about 2 weeks in 3 gal at 18/6 and be ready to flip when I return. Being freshly transplanted and given a good soak before leaving, my son will water them once middle of the week and they'll be good to go. These are a nice mix of some of my favourite phenos and should all end up 2-3 oz. plants for next round.



The rest of my males and clones are in party cups in the veg cabinet. Several have been super-cropped to generate enough branches that I can cut some clones before leaving. The 6x 1 gal's have been cloned and in the cloner yesterday so they'll be well rooted by the time I get back and can go into party cups. 4x of the clones in party cups will go straight into 2gal pots and will be flipped about 3 weeks after I've flipped the 6x 3gal's to get my perpetual runs going again. When I return I'll be popping a bunch of seeds to SOG after the 6x 3 gal round is finished (3 rounds out). The rest of the clones will just be cloned/culled and sit in the cloner rooting while I'm away. I grabbed another King Cloner I'll setup this weekend so I have enough for 3x clones of each strain/pheno going.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, if you're getting great results why fuck with it? In my case things aren't quite ideal so I'm still tweaking shit. I'm running 5400/144=38W/sq ft of COB LED @60% so with 80 degree lenses it's a lot of light lol


So I've been thinking about this theory of lower amount of light/photons/PPFD extending the flowering and there looks to be a correlation right in this round. At least with the COBs as the CMH didn't seem to matter how small or large the footprint was, always finished consistently on the lower end time-wise.

Although I had a total of 600w running at 1400ma across ~3 x 8', the footprints were different and more concentrated on the far end/back of the room. At the back I have 2x T2-1400's but of the newer model with 3x 3590's per bar or 150w each. Those were covering a section about 3 x 3.5'. Towards the front I had 3x T2-1400's @100w each (2x COBs per bar in the older model) spread out further and covering more like 3 x 4.5'.

What got me thinking this was the one's at the back under the 300w over 2x T2-14000's are maturing at normal rates, not extended like the first batch I pulled at the front of the room. That Blue Ripper F2/P3, Blue Dream, JTR and Plemon should have been at least a week less based on previous runs. They were all at the front of the room with 300w spread across a larger footprint.

The Blue Ripper F2/P5, Blue Pyramid, and Blue Ripper x Harlequin will all be pulled around Day 49-55 which is more in line for when they should finish. All 3 of these were at the far end of the room with more concentrated light/photons hitting them than the plants towards the front. Previous pheno of the Blue Pyramid had been finishing at 49-55 days, same as the Harlequin and that Blue Ripper x Harlequin looks, smells and has behaved more like the Harlequin mother so a short run pheno would make some sense.

The other interesting observation and I've seen some posts about this. The plants at the front of the room (less light overall across the 3 x 4.5' footprint) that I've been pulling this week were all very good production for the plant size coming in. So although the run was extended, the production was as good or possibly better. Terps/quality didn't seem affected at all on either end of the room, I have 1x 2gal Blue Ripper F2/P3 at one end, and another 3 gal F2/P3 towards the front, both awesome frost and terps.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2016)

Good to know that the terps and yield were unaffected. Interesting stuff.

I like that you use the Rule-of-Three for clones. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good to know that the terps and yield were unaffected. Interesting stuff.
> 
> I like that you use the Rule-of-Three for clones. :0)


Yeah, didn't click at first that although I was averaging 25w/sq. ft. across the whole room, the back end of the room was actually running at 28w/sq. ft. and the front was more like 22w/sq. ft. So somewhere between there which is ~25w/sq. ft. under 3590's at 1400ma you may see a difference in finish times, but shouldn't affect yield or quality. Not conclusive but not like they had a different environment, medium, feeding etc., only variable was the amount of light hitting them.

I asked in another thread in the LED section talking about PPFD and someone posted seeing similar increases in finish times at lower PPFD's.

Not a biggie in results, just something to keep in mind for my perpetual cycles. An extra week can throw off my incoming plants but knowing it I can make adjustments in veg to suit like holding off an up-pot, reduced lighting schedule etc.

The Rule-of-Three is a guarantee that I'll get to choose the best one, funny how they all root but a slightly different paces/vigor.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> .......An extra week can throw off my incoming plants....


Oh yeah....I remember an article that argued that it is not as easy to grow as 
people think....it had a photo of a grower smiling, next to his plants, with the 
caption "He is only smiling because a tear would throw off his pH".

:0)


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh yeah....I remember an article that argued that it is not as easy to grow as
> people think....it had a photo of a grower smiling, next to his plants, with the
> caption "He is only smiling because a tear would throw off his pH".
> 
> :0)


For sure, perpetual takes some planning and tweaking as you go. Running multiple strains adds a little more fun into the mix  Once you get to know a pheno you can train them to run a somewhat even canopy. Adding some from seed makes it as much fun as a barrel of monkeys as they used to say


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh yeah....I remember an article that argued that it is not as easy to grow as
> people think....it had a photo of a grower smiling, next to his plants, with the
> caption "He is only smiling because a tear would throw off his pH".
> 
> :0)


My tears are a perfect pH 6.1, and they're a great replacement for Cal-mag.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

GroErr said:


> For sure, perpetual takes some planning and tweaking as you go. Running multiple strains adds a little more fun into the mix  Once you get to know a pheno you can train them to run a somewhat even canopy. Adding some from seed makes it as much fun as a barrel of monkeys as they used to say


Perpetual is easy. Just hit your turns on time.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My tears are a perfect pH 6.1, and they're a great replacement for Cal-mag.


Oh and don't even get me started about your castings!

;0)


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 21, 2016)

Outstanding as usual!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 22, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Outstanding as usual!


Cheers Gquebed  2 more coming out tonight, small 1gal Blue Pyramid, and 3gal Blue Ripper F2/P3. The Blue Ripper told me she was ready last night, one of her colas was bent over lying on the floor - lol



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 22, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Gquebed  2 more coming out tonight, small 1gal Blue Pyramid, and 3gal Blue Ripper F2/P3. The Blue Ripper told me she was ready last night, one of her colas was bent over lying on the floor - lol
> 
> View attachment 3859084
> 
> Cheers


Hahahaha
Drama queens. Throwing themselves on the floor like that...lol

Say... i noticed something else about COB bud... 

Now that my Romulan is dried to 62ish RH in the jars... they are ROCK hard. 

I wonder... is the COB light so much different that it could change the cellular structure of the flowers, leaves, stems? 

You know how silica beefs up cellular structure... can light do that on its own? 

Hard to describe what i mean......


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 22, 2016)

Also... went i chop bud with scissors to roll up it sort of bursts apart.. 

There is something going on at the cellular level.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 22, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Hahahaha
> Drama queens. Throwing themselves on the floor like that...lol
> 
> Say... i noticed something else about COB bud...
> ...


Yeah like I'm done, I'm done! idk the science of how it may change them but there's definitely physical effects going on to make them come out louder in smell/terps and my buds have never been as dense. Even on the side where I ran low w/sq. ft. buds are solid and huge colas. Light definitely has an effect though, think outdoor, same strain/pheno can turn out quite different outdoor vs. indoor so spectrum definitely has physical effects on them, as well as the environment of course.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 22, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah like I'm done, I'm done! idk the science of how it may change them but there's definitely physical effects going on to make them come out louder in smell/terps and my buds have never been as dense. Even on the side where I ran low w/sq. ft. buds are solid and huge colas. Light definitely has an effect though, think outdoor, same strain/pheno can turn out quite different outdoor vs. indoor so spectrum definitely has physical effects on them, as well as the environment of course.


Again...the Romulan being a new strain for me on the virgin COB run i dont have a baseline terp/smell profile. But everything else you and tty have said has proved true so i dont doubt... ill just have to wait till i run a familiar strain to see how profound the change is. 

But... i can say this... the difference between smoking this strain and vaping it is much greater than in anything else ive tried. I use a pax 2 and the taste is just incredible. It is the same taste obviously but the flavour just comes through way better in the pax. 

Cant wait to make hash!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

I let my 24K (Kosher Tangie from DNA) for all 10 weeks under my 
LEC315 and will be sampling it soon. I have grown it out under HPS
and I might have some data to add. 

Good stuff


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

Some more loud terps out of the flower room. Pulled these last night, will get them chopped and hung in the next day or two between festivities 


Blue Pyramid in 1 gal, down on the end with 28w/sq. ft. 1st gen clone finished in 48 days. Nice early finisher, chunks of tangerine hash off the vine, yum 






Blue Ripper F2/P3 keeper, 3 gal at Day 73, on the end with 22w/sq. ft., slow finish but no loss in yield I'd say. This one will go on to mother F3's once I find an appropriate F2 male. She has a lower branch back-crossed to the F1 Blue Ripper male to see what pops from that end of the cross. 1st gen clone, looks like she likes training and very acceptable production. This one has the strongest combo of cannabinoids in the garden. I (nor anyone who's tried it) can smoke this and go out in public, or at least not interacting with anyone, just makes you stupid stoned 






Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice and Fat. Congrats on completing the cycle so well.

Have a nice Holiday bro.

JD


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2016)

Damn G, a 48 day strain


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice and Fat. Congrats on completing the cycle so well.
> 
> Have a nice Holiday bro.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, but not near done yet! Still have 1x 3gal which is around day 90 now!! (she's done when she dries, has nothing left in her), 3x 2gal's, and 3x 1gal's in there. Some more dank coming up through the holidays 

Hope you and yours enjoy some time together JD, that's what it's all about


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn G, a 48 day strain


Yeah the original from seed was smokable and quite good when I pulled it early (on purpose) at day 42! This strain from Pyramid seems very consistent and true breeding, only difference between this pheno and the first one I had (lost it earlier this year) is this one produces much more (nice!) and adds a very strong tangerine smell/flavour


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah the original from seed was smokable and quite good when I pulled it early (on purpose) at day 42! This strain from Pyramid seems very consistent and true breeding, only difference between this pheno and the first one I had (lost it earlier this year) is this one produces much more (nice!) and adds a very strong tangerine smell/flavour


Sounds like a keeper for sure what a gem.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 23, 2016)

Looking awesome as usual sir.
Loving the sound of a 48day pheno 
If your making f2's of that your going to have a a lot of willing testers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sounds like a keeper for sure what a gem.


Was just thinking, that 1 gal BP above was a clone that was in a party cup, up-potted to a 1gal and flipped immediately after the up-pot. That's faster than a freak'n auto!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Was just thinking, that 1 gal BP above was a clone that was in a party cup, up-potted to a 1gal and flipped immediately after the up-pot. That's faster than a freak'n auto!


Exactly what I was thinking over here lol............


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Looking awesome as usual sir.
> Loving the sound of a 48day pheno
> If your making f2's of that your going to have a a lot of willing testers


Cheers torontoke, that was one a few that wasn't hit this round. But damn with a 7 weeks finish I'll have to try and pollinate around 2 weeks to get any seeds - lol

It will be hit at some point though, would love to transfer that strong tangerine flavour and 7 week finish


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers torontoke, that was one a few that wasn't hit this round. But damn with a 7 weeks finish I'll have to try and pollinate around 2 weeks to get any seeds - lol
> 
> It will be hit at some point though, would love to transfer that strong tangerine flavour and 7 week finish


This sounds like it would be fire with my Tangerine Power.......... and I'd be curious to see what the speed of yours to flower out would do crossed with my (2) TP's that take a while to get going in veg...............


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Exactly what I was thinking over here lol............


I may have been lucky but out of 3 fem seeds of this Blue Pyramid I got two keepers and the 3rd which I ran with this one was good, just not as good as the one I kept. All very similar, all early, worth a 5 pack imo, pretty well guaranteed an early finishing fire keeper ime.

Will be interesting to see how this one does with some veg and training. The first one I ran I loved but was a low yielder. But this pheno I kept is looking like a champ for yield as well


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some more loud terps out of the flower room. Pulled these last night, will get them chopped and hung in the next day or two between festivities
> 
> 
> Blue Pyramid in 1 gal, down on the end with 28w/sq. ft. 1st gen clone finished in 48 days. Nice early finisher, chunks of tangerine hash off the vine, yum
> ...


Still straight killing it with astonishing regularity, making it look easy!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Still straight killing it with astonishing regularity, making it look easy!


Cheers @ttystikk the MJ gods have been good to me lately and the COBs, all I can say is you were right on there brother


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @ttystikk the MJ gods have been good to me lately and the COBs, all I can say is you were right on there brother


Glad to hear it! 

Have a look at the next trick up my sleeve; 
http://rollitup.org/t/quantums-overhead-in-vertical-grow.930213/


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Have a look at the next trick up my sleeve;
> http://rollitup.org/t/quantums-overhead-in-vertical-grow.930213/


Oh I'll be keeping an eye on that one, thanks for sharing that. Could be some of those in my future, let's see what they can do!
Tried to sub but there's some login issue, keep getting knocked off right now when I go almost anywhere on the site??


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2016)

Will be signing off shortly and on/off here & there over the next couple of days between eating binges  Wanted to wish everyone happy holidays and hope you all get some time with family & friends. Hope you're all healthy & prosperous in the new year. May the MJ gods bring huge budz for you all in 2017!

Shot of the remaining girls last night 



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Ho Ho Brother


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!

Say... im about to pot some clones and throw them under the cobs.... but i have no idea how high the COBs should be above them or at what intensity. 

Some advice would be very useful.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Say... im about to pot some clones and throw them under the cobs.... but i have no idea how high the COBs should be above them or at what intensity.
> 
> Some advice would be very useful.


If the chips are driven at 75-100W each: Start at 16" and drop 2" a day until you're happy.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If the chips are driven at 75-100W each: Start at 16" and drop 2" a day until you're happy.


 Oh really? My thinking was way off...lol

I believe my Tastys are 75w. 
Thanks man. And merry christmas!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Oh really? My thinking was way off...lol
> 
> I believe my Tastys are 75w.
> Thanks man. And merry christmas!


Anytime, and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 25, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Say... im about to pot some clones and throw them under the cobs.... but i have no idea how high the COBs should be above them or at what intensity.
> 
> Some advice would be very useful.


Merry one to you! About to head off for a second round of too much food, legs are going to be sore from skiing to try and manage the belt line this week!

There's probably no wrong height as long as they don't bleach. Personally I try and avoid moving the lights too much so don't really know if small clones/seedlings would get too intense being closer to the lights. My tactic going into a new round is to place the lights where I think the plants will end up stretching to. Then I'll adjust them once at the end of stretch. So I start around 24-28" above then let them stretch into the lights. I'll be targeting to run them 14-16" next round, think I was a bit high this past round at 16-18". Cheers!


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Merry one to you! About to head off for a second round of too much food, legs are going to be sore from skiing to try and manage the belt line this week!
> 
> There's probably no wrong height as long as they don't bleach. Personally I try and avoid moving the lights too much so don't really know if small clones/seedlings would get too intense being closer to the lights. My tactic going into a new round is to place the lights where I think the plants will end up stretching to. Then I'll adjust them once at the end of stretch. So I start around 24-28" above then let them stretch into the lights. I'll be targeting to run them 14-16" next round, think I was a bit high this past round at 16-18". Cheers!


 I figured i would start high and work my way down to figure it out. But then... i thought between you and @ttystick... you two probably already done some of that work so... just ask...lol

And given how much this stain will stretch on the flip i need to try and keep them compact as possible before that. 

Cheers!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I figured i would start high and work my way down to figure it out. But then... i thought between you and @ttystick... you two probably already done some of that work so... just ask...lol
> 
> And given how much this stain will stretch on the flip i need to try and keep them compact as possible before that.
> 
> Cheers!


Starting high and moving down gives the plants a few days to harden off to the new light and gives you a chance to see how they respond. Keeping them compact is a matter of giving them enough light intensity that they don't go stretching for it, without being so much that they burn.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Starting high and moving down gives the plants a few days to harden off to the new light and gives you a chance to see how they respond. Keeping them compact is a matter of giving them enough light intensity that they don't go stretching for it, without being so much that they burn.


Ya exactly. And i have my routine down for HPS. Just not cobs.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 25, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I figured i would start high and work my way down to figure it out. But then... i thought between you and @ttystick... you two probably already done some of that work so... just ask...lol
> 
> And given how much this stain will stretch on the flip i need to try and keep them compact as possible before that.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah different situations call for different ways of doing things. In my case by leaving the lights high and letting them stretch into the lights I get what I need. My plants go in with tight nodes from vegging with blurples. I depend on some stretch to open them up and get light to the bottom. I've noticed with the COBs I'm getting very little popcorn/larf, decent size and tight buds all the way down


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah different situations call for different ways of doing things. In my case by leaving the lights high and letting them stretch into the lights I get what I need. My plants go in with tight nodes from vegging with blurples. I depend on some stretch to open them up and get light to the bottom. I've noticed with the COBs I'm getting very little popcorn/larf, decent size and tight buds all the way down


I found the same with my Romulan. It was a lanky plant with very little in the way of fan leaves (although the fan leaves were COLLOSAL) so even though the plants were almost 5' tall the light got down to the bottoms and made hard nugs. In fact, i didnt chop up a single bud on any of the plants for the hash bin. Not one...they were all solid... 

I just dont want to do eight 5 footers in my space again...impossible to move in there..lol

So... do what i can to keep em squat. Next timeni run this strain ill take the time to set up a scrog...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 26, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> I found the same with my Romulan. It was a lanky plant with very little in the way of fan leaves (although the fan leaves were COLLOSAL) so even though the plants were almost 5' tall the light got down to the bottoms and made hard nugs. In fact, i didnt chop up a single bud on any of the plants for the hash bin. Not one...they were all solid...
> 
> I just dont want to do eight 5 footers in my space again...impossible to move in there..lol
> 
> So... do what i can to keep em squat. Next timeni run this strain ill take the time to set up a scrog...


Yeah less popcorn means I'll have to be using more bud for sift/meds, terrible problem to have - lol

I'll have plenty for the hash bin this round, the 2x BPP 3 footers in 1gal at the back of the room have a QP between them will likely go straight to the bin. That strain is strong, the PPP side was quite potent, it just doesn't have much smell or flavour, but will make decent sift for meds.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 26, 2016)

Next up, coming out tonight or tomorrow morning, the Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1 in 2 gal is ready at Day 58. Ripe all the way down and frosty as f*k. Should be a very good yield for a 2gal plant straight up from seed, there's easily 60-70g dry on this thing. Solid buds and the natural structure of this plant is outstanding. Cannot wait to try this one, pretty sure there will be a bud "falling off" it as I remove it from the room  Smells very similar to the Harlequin mother which I call a tropical fruit smoothie pheno 


 

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah less popcorn means I'll have to be using more bud for sift/meds, terrible problem to have - lol
> 
> I'll have plenty for the hash bin this round, the 2x BPP 3 footers in 1gal at the back of the room have a QP between them will likely go straight to the bin. That strain is strong, the PPP side was quite potent, it just doesn't have much smell or flavour, but will make decent sift for meds.


Did you also find that the COBs seem to produce more resin on the spear leaves? Ive never seen so much... the leaves were actually curling on the edges because of it. Never saw anything like it. Maybe that was just my Roms... i dunno...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Did you also find that the COBs seem to produce more resin on the spear leaves? Ive never seen so much... the leaves were actually curling on the edges because of it. Never saw anything like it. Maybe that was just my Roms... i dunno...


I get that too, love my crazy frost rails!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Did you also find that the COBs seem to produce more resin on the spear leaves? Ive never seen so much... the leaves were actually curling on the edges because of it. Never saw anything like it. Maybe that was just my Roms... i dunno...


Oh yeah for sure, that JTR I pulled was the loudest smell and frostiest run it's had. Pretty sure there's a correlation between the amount of frost and terps coming off them.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2016)

Pulled out the Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1 in the 2 gal fabric, 58 days to finish. Nice frosty and solid buds all the way down 

Snapped a couple of angles to get the full view of this thing straight up from seed. Pretty sure I got a keeper here 

  





Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2016)

That is so well developed for 2 gallons. Nice work.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2016)

Some initial numbers looking good. Weighed up the first 3 plants that were dried and had a few days of cure. I count it all as to me the popcorn/trim is as valuable as bud for meds. But I kept the bud weights separate for those who weigh only buds.

JTR broke any previous weight records and finally got me over 1 oz./gal of medium in the 3 gal fabric. Best previous run was .74 and this one ended up at 126g total or 4.5 oz! With 103g/3.68 oz. of bud and 23g/.82 oz. of popcorn/trim or 1.23 oz./gal of medium  That is a significant difference from any previous runs and gives me confidence in stating the COBs are out-producing the 315's. The difference is in the density, the buds are solid rocks 

   

The bonsai Plemon did well for the size it went in at. Came in at 49g/1.75 oz. of bud and 13g/.46 oz. of popcorn/trim.

 

The smallest and lightest was the 1st Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 pheno from seed with no training. Some buds were seeded so I weighed them separate. 4.3g of trim, 4.8g (seeded) + 16.2 or 21g/.75 oz. of bud.

  

So far, for the first 3 plants:

23g + 13g + 4g of trim = 40g/1.43 oz. of trim
103g + 49g + 21g of bud = 173g/6.18 oz. of bud

Only 10 more plants to go to come up with a total for the run


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2016)

Remaining 3x 1 gal & 2x 2 gal at Day 61, and 1x 3gal at Day 94! (front-right) - Allllllllmost finished 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 28, 2016)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Donkeys in the house - lol


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2016)

That 94 Day Stack is hilarious.....thick like a giant smoke stack.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That 94 Day Stack is hilarious.....thick like a giant smoke stack.


That one could be used as a baseball bat the buds are so solid. Those 2x BPP 1 gal bats at the back look funny when you look down at the 1 gal pot, it looks like a party cup now - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Couple more dried and into the curing tins.

The 1 gal Blue Pyramid was all bud, small but quite a good yield for this strain. If I could get this level of production in a bigger plant/container I'll be a happy camper.

22g total:



The Blue Dream did alright for the size coming in at 69g of bud and 11g of trim/popcorn.

 

So far 1st 3 plants:
23g + 13g + 4g of trim = 40g/1.43 oz. of trim
103g + 49g + 21g of bud = 173g/6.18 oz. of bud

+ Blue Pyramid & Blue Dream
40g +11g trim = 51g/1.82 oz. of trim
173g + 22g + 69g + = 264g/9.43 oz. of bud

Balance of the plants will dry next week while I'm away and will get them trimmed when I get back...

Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

Shaping up to be a real nice run, got me eyeballing some jtr beans too, I'm almost ready to finally start my next one, just deciding what carbon filter to buy(the Mrs. Is demanding it this time) Plemon was more than she could handle lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Shaping up to be a real nice run, got me eyeballing some jtr beans too, I'm almost ready to finally start my next one, just deciding what carbon filter to buy(the Mrs. Is demanding it this time) Plemon was more than she could handle lol


I find the lemon citrus smells tend to be the most pleasing to demanding spousal noses.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I find the lemon citrus smells tend to be the most pleasing to demanding spousal noses.


More of a strong chemical lemon on that gal, next run is mostly rids CTF crosses so I'm not sure what smells to expect, better to prevent than to try to contain later this time, she's Irish and Ohioan so extra crazy when angered...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> More of a strong chemical lemon on that gal, next run is mostly rids CTF crosses so I'm not sure what smells to expect, better to prevent than to try to contain later this time, she's Irish and Ohioan so extra crazy when angered...


Lol, grab that carbon filter, happy marriage = happy you = happy plants  We need to do everything we can to keep the plants happy - lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Shaping up to be a real nice run, got me eyeballing some jtr beans too, I'm almost ready to finally start my next one, just deciding what carbon filter to buy(the Mrs. Is demanding it this time) Plemon was more than she could handle lol


Got a pack of JTR around to see if I can find a male  Numbers are looking good, the density on these is crazy. Have at least 4x 2.5 oz. plants left plus those 3x baseball bats


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Got a pack of JTR around to see if I can find a male  Numbers are looking good, the density on these is crazy. Have at least 4x 2.5 oz. plants left plus those 3x baseball bats


It's dem ball bats that got me looking, not to mention I still have those blue dream regs to run and I hear the 2 mix pretty decent.....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> It's dem ball bats that got me looking, not to mention I still have those blue dream regs to run and I hear the 2 mix pretty decent.....


Blue Dream regs? Where you get those? My BD pheno is HSO but they only do fems as far as I knew. JTR is worth the hunt, definitely some fire phenos with lots of frost and they seem to pass that through... so I've heard


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 31, 2016)

Lookin great as usual!

Those buds look like they could knock some teeth out if clubbed somebody with em....lol

Say... i finally got to shaking out my trim with some dry ice. Blown away... 2.75 zips of resin shook out of 2.75 lbs of wet trim. That's almost double my usual ratio.

And the taste! Its just pure gold! Im very tempted to shake out all the bud....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Lookin great as usual!
> 
> Those buds look like they could knock some teeth out if clubbed somebody with em....lol
> 
> ...


Cheers Gquebed, lol, backup weapons if rippers come calling  Nice return, will be interesting to run some sift on the trim. I'm thinking 10% return should be easy. And yeah, killer terps even when I open the trim can, all makes for some tasty treats in concentrates. Sounds like you're enjoying the investment


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Blue Dream regs? Where you get those? My BD pheno is HSO but they only do fems as far as I knew. JTR is worth the hunt, definitely some fire phenos with lots of frost and they seem to pass that through... so I've heard


My bad, they are fems, hso as well, the jtrs I was scoping were the regs


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> My bad, they are fems, hso as well, the jtrs I was scoping were the regs


Thought they may have brought them out in regs  The fems accept pollen well though! JTR is only regs, don't think TGA is putting out any fems. I don't mind the fems, the BD and Blue Pyramid are from fem seeds and nice phenos. But if they're available in regs I'll grab those first. For me, a killer male once in a while is a bonus for hunting through regs


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, TGA has only ever done Regs IIRC.

They are one of my favorite sources too.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yes, TGA has only ever done Regs IIRC.
> 
> They are one of my favorite sources too.
> 
> JD


Yeah they have some nice tasting strains, some get down on them for potency but that's about finding the right pheno imo, same as any other regs.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2016)

Almost forgot it's new year's eve - lol Good vibes & plentiful harvests for all in 2017!

Freshly transplanted veggers coming up, will be flipped in about 8-9 days. Just up-potted them from 1 gal to 3 gal fabrics. A good soaking tomorrow night and they'll get another on Thursday when my son pops in. Should be good to go when I get back.

The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid got some small trellises. Both of those had tall mains going so I super-cropped them into the trellises. Plemon was super-cropped also. The rest are straight up with no training and have nice structures so they'll just go as-is.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

Start of pulling the balance of the plants into the dark. Will leave them in the containers moist so they don't completely dry out while I'm away this coming week. A little bit of trimming when I return 
Have to split these as there are more pics than the limit per post. Couple of more zips in there 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2, 3 gal at Day 97!





Blue Ripper F2/P5, 2 gal at Day 67:





Blue Ripper F2/P3, 2 gal at Day 67:





Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Those girls are ready to party, got their cups and everything!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Those girls are ready to party, got their cups and everything!


Lol, flower room was quite a mess, looks like they did have a party in there


----------



## green217 (Jan 1, 2017)

damn didn't realize u were going that long in flower! how long do you take your JTR?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's the 3x BPP 1 gal's from seed, #1/3/4, #2 was a male and got replaced by the 1 gal Blue Pyramid clone. 

Shorter BPP4 was pretty well done and smells alright, only one I kept a clone of in this bunch. #1 & #3 could have used another week+. Will lose some yield off those, buds aren't quite as tight as the smaller one but still not bad for 1 gal pots. Good yielders but nothing special otherwise and 10+ week strains, into the hash bin for those two after weighing them

BPP 1, 1 gal, 64 days:





BPP 3, 1 gal, 64 days:





BPP 4, 1 gal, 64 days:




Cheers


----------



## OrganiChron (Jan 1, 2017)

Delicious.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

green217 said:


> damn didn't realize u were going that long in flower! how long do you take your JTR?


Just that one Blue Ripper x Blue Dream went long, it was from seed and must have had some haze in there, long runner for sure! The JTR came out at Day 66 and can come out faster. JTR was at the end of the room with 22w/sq. ft, could have come out around day 60'sh otherwise. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

Just had a look around and wholly shit that was a lot of pot for 600w. 13 plants in 1/2/3 gal fabrics, total of 28 gallons of medium and should end up around 25-26 zips, close to 1 oz. per gallon of medium with 8 strains. The COBs are keepers 

Here's the harvest pics for each plant, had to split it:

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream 3 gal, Day 60:



Jack The Ripper 3 gal, Day 66:



Plemon 3 gal, Day 66:



Blue Dream 3 gal, Day 66:



Blue Ripper F2/P3 3 gal, Day 73:



Blue Pyramid 1 gal, Day 48:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin 2 gal, Day 58:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P2 3 gal, Day 97:



Blue Ripper F2/P5 2 gal, Day 64:



Blue Ripper F2/P3 2 gal, Day 64:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

BPP1 1 gal, Day 64:



BPP3 1 gal, Day 64:



BPP4 1 gal, Day 64:



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Jesus those are pretty!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Jesus those are pretty!


Cheers ttystikk, grabbed a couple of new keepers out of that round and confirmed the Blue Pyramid is an early heavy indica pheno  

The Blue Ripper x Harlequin and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 are both great tasting fire and frosty f*krs


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2017)

So much goodness!

That 3 Gallon JTR looks white from the half up. Wow. 

Great work Gro. Thank you again for sharing.

JD


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

F2/p5 looks like a yoga pose...lol

Lookin great!


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

Say... you or @ttystikk ever do hydro? 

Im thinking about it. 

If not do know anybody experienced here with flood and drain or rdwc that i could brain pick?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Say... you or @ttystikk ever do hydro?
> 
> Im thinking about it.
> 
> If not do know anybody experienced here with flood and drain or rdwc that i could brain pick?


I've done both. What's on your mind?


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've done both. What's on your mind?


Well... im very interested in an 8 site recirculating dwc system since it suits my space quite well. But ive heard that sites furthest from the res suffer from nute dillution, as the plants closer to the res tend to suck them up first. Cant recall where i read that...

It rdwc tends to be problematic that way (or in other ways????)... i would probably go with and ebb and flow table... the only draw back there is plant count... i would have to go over my limit to maintain the yield i need... 

Anyway, i guess im just wondering what the pros/cons are for rdwc and what are the best opitons in terms of pre-built systems?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Well... im very interested in an 8 site recirculating dwc system since it suits my space quite well. But ive heard that sites furthest from the res suffer from nute dillution, as the plants closer to the res tend to suck them up first. Cant recall where i read that...
> 
> It rdwc tends to be problematic that way (or in other ways????)... i would probably go with and ebb and flow table... the only draw back there is plant count... i would have to go over my limit to maintain the yield i need...
> 
> Anyway, i guess im just wondering what the pros/cons are for rdwc and what are the best opitons in terms of pre-built systems?


A properly designed system will deliver nutes and water evenly to all growing sites and you will want to control the temperature of the water with a chiller to keep it cool. 

Bare root hydro is very finicky and doesn't tolerate wide swings in pH or EC well or gladly. 

Larger res volumes help a lot but require more nutes. 

Beware root rot.

Those sum up the reasons I shifted away from RDWC.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2017)

I only ran one RDWC cycle and will never grow things that *large* in soil...
...not without grokking optimum soil more deeply than I do now.

I had to move away from it because the mancave is a bedroom among
bedrooms....the air-pump was just too loud.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A properly designed system will deliver nutes and water evenly to all growing sites and you will want to control the temperature of the water with a chiller to keep it cool.
> 
> Bare root hydro is very finicky and doesn't tolerate wide swings in pH or EC well or gladly.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. 

What are your thoughts on flood/drain or ebb/flow hydro? I hear it is the simplest method of hydro, but it seems that the same ph and root concerns would apply?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> What are your thoughts on flood/drain or ebb/flow hydro? I hear it is the simplest method of hydro, but it seems that the same ph and root concerns would apply?


All the same bare root issues apply. 

I'm having good luck with Tupur in ebb n flood, seems to be a best of both worlds solution.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> All the same bare root issues apply.
> 
> I'm having good luck with Tupur in ebb n flood, seems to be a best of both worlds solution.


Had to google the tupur medium and found a thread here that you posted in about using 2 gal buckets on a table... not drain to waste??? The water returns to a res? 

This sounds very appealing. How many plants on a 4x4 table?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Had to google the tupur medium and found a thread here that you posted in about using 2 gal buckets on a table... not drain to waste??? The water returns to a res?
> 
> This sounds very appealing. How many plants on a 4x4 table?


Link me to that post? I forgot where I said that! 

Yes, flood and drain back to the res. EC and pH very stable.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Link me to that post? I forgot where I said that!
> 
> Yes, flood and drain back to the res. EC and pH very stable.


Done...

And thanks for you info... ill be getting back to you on this eventually to pick your brain on set up once im done this run...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2017)

This?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ttystikks-vertical-goodness.787572/page-133#post-12817956


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> This?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ttystikks-vertical-goodness.787572/page-133#post-12817956


That's my initial writeup on Tupur. I did find the other reference though.


----------



## AlmightyKingSpider (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Well... im very interested in an 8 site recirculating dwc system since it suits my space quite well. But ive heard that sites furthest from the res suffer from nute dillution, as the plants closer to the res tend to suck them up first. Cant recall where i read that...
> 
> It rdwc tends to be problematic that way (or in other ways????)... i would probably go with and ebb and flow table... the only draw back there is plant count... i would have to go over my limit to maintain the yield i need...
> 
> Anyway, i guess im just wondering what the pros/cons are for rdwc and what are the best opitons in terms of pre-built systems?


I'm starting a 4) 5 gallon square rdwc ( not undercurrent) with the waterfall effect with slow top drip feed. 4 diffusers and 2 round air pucks in resevoir. I'll be growing in a 5x5x6'11 gorilla tent and gonna try to put res outside tent. Will see if being in basement will be enough or will kick in the water 18.5 Liters cooler broken down and use the coil and compressor. Coil will be place in a sealed bag.... haven't got that far yet best of lucks and any advice would be highly appreciated


Gquebed said:


> Well... im very interested in an 8 site recirculating dwc system since it suits my space quite well. But ive heard that sites furthest from the res suffer from nute dillution, as the plants closer to the res tend to suck them up first. Cant recall where i read that...
> 
> It rdwc tends to be problematic that way (or in other ways????)... i would probably go with and ebb and flow table... the only draw back there is plant count... i would have to go over my limit to maintain the yield i need...
> 
> Anyway, i guess im just wondering what the pros/cons are for rdwc and what are the best opitons in terms of pre-built systems?


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

AlmightyKingSpider said:


> I'm starting a 4) 5 gallon square rdwc ( not undercurrent) with the waterfall effect with slow top drip feed. 4 diffusers and 2 round air pucks in resevoir. I'll be growing in a 5x5x6'11 gorilla tent and gonna try to put res outside tent. Will see if being in basement will be enough or will kick in the water 18.5 Liters cooler broken down and use the coil and compressor. Coil will be place in a sealed bag.... haven't got that far yet best of lucks and any advice would be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867499


I had the same idea of putting the res outside the space. I think itll help a lot. I suppose it will depend on flow rate and res size though...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> I had the same idea of putting the res outside the space. I think itll help a lot. I suppose it will depend on flow rate and res size though...


It will also depend a lot on the temperature of the space he's keeping his res in.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It will also depend a lot on the temperature of the space he's keeping his res in.


 Ya exactly. My basement is about 65 to 68f through the winter. Not sure if that would be cold enough though to cool the warm water coming into the res if it is circulating right back out again. If the res was big enough, possibly. But itd have to be pretty big to dissapate the warmth. The proportion of res to however many sites would be way out of whack, i suspect. In a cooler basment... hmmm...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Ya exactly. My basement is about 65 to 68f through the winter. Not sure if that would be cold enough though to cool the warm water coming into the res if it is circulating right back out again. If the res was big enough, possibly. But itd have to be pretty big to dissapate the warmth. The proportion of res to however many sites would be way out of whack, i suspect. In a cooler basment... hmmm...


Water evaporating from the res will cool it quickly, especially if there's a lil fan blowing across the water.


----------



## AlmightyKingSpider (Jan 3, 2017)

I forgot to mention for temp reasons I'm rolling with 2) 6 tube t5 54 watts ho with a mix for veg of 6500k 5000k 4100k and flo mix of 2700k 3000k 3500k... safer then my 600 watts cool tube...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2017)

Nothing to add here I'm in soil and no plans to switch, I like the simplicity for my limited garden time. Good conversation and points though. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all, back from my bros in FL and trying to acclimate to the f'n cold here! Looks like the timing worked out well all around for the veggers and clones. Will be sorting out which seeds to start and pop some into cups later today 

Veggers are ready to go into the flower room today at some point. They're in good shape going into flowering and should fill those 3 gal pots nicely  The smaller one's in the second pic are 4x 2gal to flip about 3 weeks from now and 1x 1gal Blue Ripper male that I kept to make sure the clones are rooted before culling it. The smaller one's in the second pic were clones transplanted from party cups on 12/30.




All except one set of the clones are also ready to transplant the best one's into party cups. Front-left are the Blue Ripper F1 male that were cut the day before leaving so they were only in there for 7 days and one is already rooted 




Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hi all, back from my bros in FL and trying to acclimate to the f'n cold here! Looks like the timing worked out well all around for the veggers and clones. Will be sorting out which seeds to start and pop some into cups later today
> 
> Veggers are ready to go into the flower room today at some point. They're in good shape going into flowering and should fill those 3 gal pots nicely  The smaller one's in the second pic are 4x 2gal to flip about 3 weeks from now and 1x 1gal Blue Ripper male that I kept to make sure the clones are rooted before culling it. The smaller one's in the second pic were clones transplanted from party cups on 12/30.
> 
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome back G


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Welcome back


Cheers Bbc, back in business, new year and time to pop some beans, excited about doing some classic strains, likely starting with some Ace Panama regs 



Evil-Mobo said:


> Welcome back G


Cheers Evil, nice haul on the autos, looking like a good stash out of that run


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bbc, back in business, new year and time to pop some beans, excited about doing some classic strains, likely starting with some Ace Panama regs
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Evil, nice haul on the autos, looking like a good stash out of that run


The scale will tell the tale soon enough but the quality is A1 so far. Nugs are very dense though so misleading.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bbc, back in business, new year and time to pop some beans, excited about doing some classic strains, likely starting with some Ace Panama regs
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Evil, nice haul on the autos, looking like a good stash out of that run


Ah yes time indeed! I'm finishing up the final touches on my newly built 8x4 so I can have better control on my environment, last summer in the full 15x30 space killed my wallet, this winter I didn't bother to try, I'm getting the haven't planted in months shakes! Ordered some big worm strains to run with my rm3s and BB stock, can't wait to plant!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

I love all the light green new growth there. Definitely did their job while you were out. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Ah yes time indeed! I'm finishing up the final touches on my newly built 8x4 so I can have better control on my environment, last summer in the full 15x30 space killed my wallet, this winter I didn't bother to try, I'm getting the haven't planted in months shakes! Ordered some big worm strains to run with my rm3s and BB stock, can't wait to plant!


Yeah bigger isn't always better, that space should be easier to manage and easier on the pocketbook for sure. Good luck with the new beans, some nice genetics in those breeders


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I love all the light green new growth there. Definitely did their job while you were out. :0)


Cheers JD, those 3 gal gals are ready to blow up. Just cleaning up the flower room to get them flipped. Nice variety of killer phenos


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 9, 2017)

Good to see you back. 
Cant wait to see bud porn! Lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Good to see you back.
> Cant wait to see bud porn! Lol


Thanks and cheers Gquebed, 4-5 weeks to go before some bud porn, will fill in with some seed & root porn in the meantime - lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

I know....if it were not for the second tent, I'd be dealing with the "slow weeks" right now. LOL


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, they're on their way, Day 0 of 12/12. Switched the lights down to 500w total, reduced the cycle time to 12/12 from 12.5/11.5. Want to see if I can bring down the finish times a bit and if there's any effect on yields. Still using 10 minutes of 630/660nm before lights on and 10 minutes of 730nm after lights out. Getting cold so had to crank the incoming air up to 1/2 to compensate by brining in warmer air from the house. Dialed in and good to go 

Mix of clones, some I've run, a couple are 1st gen keeper clones from the last round like the Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1 and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1. All have been super-cropped, no other training other than the two with trellises. Both had a couple of mains that wanted to shoot straight up so I threw trellises in to manage them. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream seems to have liked the training, didn't produce much straight up from seed but this one is looking decent  All are tagged for reference.



Cheers


----------



## green217 (Jan 9, 2017)

I see you are keeping the Plemon around, what kinda taste/buzz you get off of it? I was a little disappointed with mine. Still smoking on them now, but almost gone.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2017)

green217 said:


> I see you are keeping the Plemon around, what kinda taste/buzz you get off of it? I was a little disappointed with mine. Still smoking on them now, but almost gone.


It's not the most potent for sure, I like it for the taste. It's a little different than others I have but the Blue Pyramid I pulled is more potent, similar but tastes better, sweeter/smoother. I may drop it myself just to make room. I have other seeds, there seem to be a few phenos out there.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey groerr..do you suppleme t with cal mag?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey groerr..do you suppleme t with cal mag?


No, not needed as the soil/nute supplement has everything they need. I just supplement AN A&B at 300ppm every 3rd watering or so in veg and 400 ppm in flowering. I have 2x 1L bottles of Grow for veg and same of Bloom for flowering, that's all I use. I try and keep it as simple as possible for the sake of time.

Medium will take them for a few weeks but needs some supplements, it's 50% triple-mix soil/50% pro-mix.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No, not needed as the soil/nute supplement has everything they need. I just supplement AN A&B at 300ppm every 3rd watering or so in veg and 400 ppm in flowering. I have 2x 1L bottles of Grow for veg and same of Bloom for flowering, that's all I use. I try and keep it as simple as possible for the sake of time.
> 
> Medium will take them for a few weeks but needs some supplements, it's 50% triple-mix soil/50% pro-mix.


Ahhhh...

Im soilless... Promix mychrohaezi or whatever and im seeing some slight deficienies with the COBS that i never saw before with hps. Looks like cal mag, which i hear is typical for COBs. I dunno...
I have pretty hard water and never had to supplement before with cal mag...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Ahhhh...
> 
> Im soilless... Promix mychrohaezi or whatever and im seeing some slight deficienies with the COBS that i never saw before with hps. Looks like cal mag, which i hear is typical for COBs. I dunno...
> I have pretty hard water and never had to supplement before with cal mag...


Yeah that makes sense, there's no nutes in that pro-mix, just the Mycos and whatever cal might be in your water. That's the stuff I use too pro-mix w/Myco's but the other 1/2 is triple-mix, sourcing it from a local garden center, very clean mix. I had originally gone 100% soil as that's what I was accustomed to outdoor but found it too messy indoor and it attracted bugs so I went a hybrid mix.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that makes sense, there's no nutes in that pro-mix, just the Mycos and whatever cal might be in your water. That's the stuff I use too pro-mix w/Myco's but the other 1/2 is triple-mix, sourcing it from a local garden center, very clean mix. I had originally gone 100% soil as that's what I was accustomed to outdoor but found it too messy indoor and it attracted bugs so I went a hybrid mix.


So you do 50/50 with the promix mycro... whats in the triple mix?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So you do 50/50 with the promix mycro... whats in the triple mix?


Yes, it creates a great medium combined and other than in a veg cabinet which I didn't clean for a long time (my bad and deserved it - lol) I haven't seen bugs/flies in my op since I switched to this mix. The one I grab has top soil/loam, compost, and manure. Most off-the-shelf triple-mix combos have top soil/loam, compost, and peat, some add manure. Nothing fancy but fancy is not needed with a little supplementation in flower.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2017)

They're starting to realize that it's time to start flowering 



Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

@GroErr been lurking forever -finally got the nerve to post-your garden looks killer-so fresh&so clean


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @GroErr been lurking forever -finally got the nerve to post-your garden looks killer-so fresh&so clean


Hey thanks for posting and the positive comment. Sometimes OCD has merits - lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks for posting and the positive comment. Sometimes OCD has merits - lol


Iam with ya on the ocd-you really maximize your space-i like that also


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

@BobBitchen thanks man-been lurking on your thread as well-great stuff


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Iam with ya on the ocd-you really maximize your space-i like that also


Lol, a little OCD never hurt anyone. Did some more space maximizing 

Added 1x 2gal JTR and 1x 2gal Blue Ripper x Harlequin P2 on the end. Should end up ~3x7' 



Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, a little OCD never hurt anyone. Did some more space maximizing
> 
> Added 1x 2gal JTR and 1x 2gal Blue Ripper x Harlequin P2 on the end. Should end up ~3x7'
> 
> ...


Nice-was wondering where jtr was-that last one you grew was killer looking


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-was wondering where jtr was-that last one you grew was killer looking


Yeah, JTR's always around, not going anywhere  Was going to wait with these two, they're smaller but they'll fill in alright.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 12, 2017)

The greedy grower in me wants 4 more plants in there! Looking good!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> The greedy grower in me wants 4 more plants in there! Looking good!


Lol, cheers ABM, could fit 2 more on the end but nothing ready worth flowering. We'll see how these fill in with some elbow room.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey GroErr... was hoping you might inspect my pic below closely and maybe pose some suggestions as to what it shows...

I maybe a bit paraoid, but the same thing showed in my last round with this strain. I didnt think much of it then because a bit of necrosis is usual on the bottom lowers... but im seeing it again with this pic (all lowers) and i cant help worrying it may be the same story as what happened in my last run... maybe a sign of cal mag deficiency which i didnt recognice or tend to lastvround. Ive supplemented a bit this time... 

Anyway, anybody is welcome to chime in...


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey GroErr... was hoping you might inspect my pic below closely and maybe pose some suggestions as to what it shows...
> 
> I maybe a bit paraoid, but the same thing showed in my last round with this strain. I didnt think much of it then because a bit of necrosis is usual on the bottom lowers... but im seeing it again with this pic (all lowers) and i cant help worrying it may be the same story as what happened in my last run... maybe a sign of cal mag deficiency which i didnt recognice or tend to lastvround. Ive supplemented a bit this time...
> 
> Anyway, anybody is welcome to chime in...


Is it always in the lowers of the plant? Shiny leaves, brown spots, dry feeling? I'm guessing phosphorus I've had a few issues with it. I'm a bit lazy with pH sometimes


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Is it always in the lowers of the plant? Shiny leaves, brown spots, dry feeling? I'm guessing phosphorus I've had a few issues with it. I'm a bit lazy with pH sometimes


Well...last round i saw this in the lowers then had a raging deficiencies all around to the uppers. I thought it was lock out due to salt build up because i made a change in the routine. But now... im thinking maybe it was something else...maybe... ill have to see if this round this problem persists...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey GroErr... was hoping you might inspect my pic below closely and maybe pose some suggestions as to what it shows...
> 
> I maybe a bit paraoid, but the same thing showed in my last round with this strain. I didnt think much of it then because a bit of necrosis is usual on the bottom lowers... but im seeing it again with this pic (all lowers) and i cant help worrying it may be the same story as what happened in my last run... maybe a sign of cal mag deficiency which i didnt recognice or tend to lastvround. Ive supplemented a bit this time...
> 
> Anyway, anybody is welcome to chime in...


Could be more to do with your ph have you checked it? The other thing I noticed is the center/left leaf looks like it could have some eggs on it unless it's something that was sprayed on it?


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Could be more to do with your ph have you checked it? The other thing I noticed is the center/left leaf looks like it could have some eggs on it unless it's something that was sprayed on it?


Im usually spot on with my pH ause i always check. But... with hps i always pHd to around 6.4 to 6.7 in veg. Hps in flower i would pH to 6.2 to 6.5. Maybe this changes wit cob? 

And no...those arent eggs...just tiny brown spots. 

Here is a another pic... notice the rusty veins and the canoeing of the tips...especially the one on the left. That must be telltale


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

I would try somecalmag


Gquebed said:


> Im usually spot on with my pH ause i always check. But... with hps i always pHd to arounId 6.4 to 6.7 in veg. Hps in flower i would pH to 6.2 to 6.5. Maybe this changes wit cob?
> 
> And no...those arent eggs...just tiny brown spots.
> 
> Here is a another pic... notice the rusty veins and the canoeing of the tips...especially the one on the left. That must be telltale


I'd try calcium, and make sure your ph isn't so high that it's locking it out. Let me know when you know for sure


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Im usually spot on with my pH ause i always check. But... with hps i always pHd to around 6.4 to 6.7 in veg. Hps in flower i would pH to 6.2 to 6.5. Maybe this changes wit cob?
> 
> And no...those arent eggs...just tiny brown spots.
> 
> Here is a another pic... notice the rusty veins and the canoeing of the tips...especially the one on the left. That must be telltale


Mentioned ph because I had a similar problem crop up this summer when I tried a different soil mix which threw off my ph and had a couple of plants show similar issues. I ended up re-potting, broke up the roots a bit transplanted into my regular soil mix and they were fine.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 15, 2017)

green217 said:


> I would try somecalmag
> 
> I'd try calcium, and make sure your ph isn't so high that it's locking it out. Let me know when you know for sure


I did my last watering. Think itll take a one ot two more to show... but ill update...


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 15, 2017)

I wonder... what are the signs/symptoms of having too much light going on for the amount of available co2?

Just a thought.... i have two 4x4 areas side by side both lit up with 2 x Tasty's T4-2100s, which is a lot of light. And mostly passive intake of basment air, along with cold outside air being piped in for 10 mins of every hour.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> I wonder... what are the signs/symptoms of having too much light going on for the amount of available co2?
> 
> Just a thought.... i have two 4x4 areas side by side both lit up with 2 x Tasty's T4-2100s, which is a lot of light. And mostly passive intake of basment air, along with cold outside air being piped in for 10 mins of every hour.


Interesting thought, is that a change from previous practice? You were running hps I believe so likely had a lot of air exchange going on. Not sure if that would affect them to the point of defs as I'd have no reference. My intake and exhaust are active/active 24/7, only changes I make is how much intake and exhaust based on time of year. Haven't gotten around to grabbing a co2 meter, have always wanted to measure the levels in there with so much air exchange going on.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2017)

They do seem to like that 24/7 air exchange 

Day 6 of 12/12 and into the stretch:



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Interesting thought, is that a change from previous practice? You were running hps I believe so likely had a lot of air exchange going on. Not sure if that would affect them to the point of defs as I'd have no reference. My intake and exhaust are active/active 24/7, only changes I make is how much intake and exhaust based on time of year. Haven't gotten around to grabbing a co2 meter, have always wanted to measure the levels in there with so much air exchange going on.


With hps i used to have the exhaust fan and the intake fan switch on for 10 mins every hour. But also had a 720 cfm cooling the lights and while it was a sealed as well as could be it did cause neg pressure so always had a consta t flow of fresh air coming in.

Now that the cooling fan is gone... that isnt the case anymore... so i may have to run my exhaust and intake constantly now... will see...

My last feeding was 850 ppm with cal mag. Still seeing some deficiency. So... blasted a couple of the more vigorous ones with 1450 ppm with cal mag. See what that does... lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> With hps i used to have the exhaust fan and the intake fan switch on for 10 mins every hour. But also had a 720 cfm cooling the lights and while it was a sealed as well as could be it did cause neg pressure so always had a consta t flow of fresh air coming in.
> 
> Now that the cooling fan is gone... that isnt the case anymore... so i may have to run my exhaust and intake constantly now... will see...
> 
> My last feeding was 850 ppm with cal mag. Still seeing some deficiency. So... blasted a couple of the more vigorous ones with 1450 ppm with cal mag. See what that does... lol


Yeah completely different environment. You'll need to tweak it until you have it dialed in. I've always thought constant air exchange or CO2 for indoor is a good idea. In my current setup constant air exchange is easy and cheap to operate. I grabbed a CO2 sensor with logging, I'd like to see where it is and how it fluctuates through the seasons. The plants certainly seem to like it.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah completely different environment. You'll need to tweak it until you have it dialed in. I've always thought constant air exchange or CO2 for indoor is a good idea. In my current setup constant air exchange is easy and cheap to operate. I grabbed a CO2 sensor with logging, I'd like to see where it is and how it fluctuates through the seasons. The plants certainly seem to like it.


For me it is a trade off (at -10 to -25). Constant air flow means low humidity.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey GroErr... was hoping you might inspect my pic below closely and maybe pose some suggestions as to what it shows...
> 
> I maybe a bit paraoid, but the same thing showed in my last round with this strain. I didnt think much of it then because a bit of necrosis is usual on the bottom lowers... but im seeing it again with this pic (all lowers) and i cant help worrying it may be the same story as what happened in my last run... maybe a sign of cal mag deficiency which i didnt recognice or tend to lastvround. Ive supplemented a bit this time...
> 
> Anyway, anybody is welcome to chime in...


Manganese..


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

After doing a bit of research... i think the problem i have is just too much light...or the lights are just too close. Weird thing is ive backed them off to 24" above the canopy.... and still... 

Thanks god the Tastys have a dimmer switch.

Anyway... @GroErr ... i know youre using the Tastys... can you tell me what you have in what space and how high you have them over the canopy...and are you using the dimmers?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> After doing a bit of research... i think the problem i have is just too much light...or the lights are just too close. Weird thing is ive backed them off to 24" above the canopy.... and still...
> 
> Thanks god the Tastys have a dimmer switch.
> 
> Anyway... @GroErr ... i know youre using the Tastys... can you tell me what you have in what space and how high you have them over the canopy...and are you using the dimmers?


I can't tell by your model how much wattage you're running as he's (Tasty) changed the models several times but kept the same model number in some cases. It's difficult to figure out what your wattage/sq. ft. For reference only my newer T2-1400's have dimmers and I'm running them full-on, running 600w over 3x6.5 right now or ~30w/sq. ft. I'm only early into the stretch so they're about 24-26" above canopy right now. I plan to move them down to 14-16" above canopy once they're finished stretching.

I doubt that would have the effects you're seeing on your lower leaves though. Still thinking cal-mag, or as @pinner420 mentioned possibly Mn. If you had too much light hitting them or too close, if anything you'd see some bleaching signs on your upper canopy leaves vs. defs/damage to lowers.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I can't tell by your model how much wattage you're running as he's (Tasty) changed the models several times but kept the same model number in some cases. It's difficult to figure out what your wattage/sq. ft. For reference only my newer T2-1400's have dimmers and I'm running them full-on, running 600w over 3x6.5 right now or ~30w/sq. ft. I'm only early into the stretch so they're about 24-26" above canopy right now. I plan to move them down to 14-16" above canopy once they're finished stretching.
> 
> I doubt that would have the effects you're seeing on your lower leaves though. Still thinking cal-mag, or as @pinner420 mentioned possibly Mn. If you had too much light hitting them or too close, if anything you'd see some bleaching signs on your upper canopy leaves vs. defs/damage to lowers.



Well thats the thing... i didnt mention that i was seeing some very light bleaching up top because i didnt recognize as such. Never had that problem before. So after reading a specific article/pics... i saw that is what is going on with my plants....

And apparently that bleaching is an indication that the leaves are working very hard sucking up as much nutes as they can and "killing" themselves doing it, and isnt enough so they start canabalizing the lowers looking for more and those are the deficiencies im seeing, likely.

Depending on the intensity of the light and how rapid photosynth is... feeding more nutes can be even more damaging.

Might be barking up the wrong tree, but... its the only thing that makes sense right now. I mean... i just potted up a week ago so salt build up is very unlikely, pH is something i have always been meticulous about and my air exchange isnt so bad that it should cause this, i doubt...lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 16, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Im usually spot on with my pH ause i always check. But... with hps i always pHd to around 6.4 to 6.7 in veg. Hps in flower i would pH to 6.2 to 6.5. Maybe this changes wit cob?
> 
> And no...those arent eggs...just tiny brown spots.
> 
> Here is a another pic... notice the rusty veins and the canoeing of the tips...especially the one on the left. That must be telltale


Broad mites or Russet mites? Not saying it is but could cause the issues your seeing without been clear to the eye.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Well thats the thing... i didnt mention that i was seeing some very light bleaching up top because i didnt recognize as such. Never had that problem before. So after reading a specific article/pics... i saw that is what is going on with my plants....
> 
> And apparently that bleaching is an indication that the leaves are working very hard sucking up as much nutes as they can and "killing" themselves doing it, and isnt enough so they start canabalizing the lowers looking for more and those are the deficiencies im seeing, likely.
> 
> ...


Interesting, the theory you describe makes sense. How much do those T4-2100's output each?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll throw this out not knowing all your variables however I'm running a new strain and just experienceing same shit show in the last 48 hours. I'm personally attributing mine to the following.
1. Not enough preveg horsepower to get them ready for the big show.
2. Just got my burner operational so the went from 300ppm to 1100ppm.
3. Had some heating issues moving from a to b 75f through breezeway -6.
4. Probably number 1.. my shop just was giving away free compost tea and I bit and did a heavy foliar the day before... never use a compost tea you didn't brew yourself.

Remedied by raising the lights to let them settle in and they stopped screaming.

Hope this helps some...


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Interesting, the theory you describe makes sense. How much do those T4-2100's output each?


4x75 watts
At 50% efficiency, but im not sure what that means...lol


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> I'll throw this out not knowing all your variables however I'm running a new strain and just experienceing same shit show in the last 48 hours. I'm personally attributing mine to the following.
> 1. Not enough preveg horsepower to get them ready for the big show.
> 2. Just got my burner operational so the went from 300ppm to 1100ppm.
> 3. Had some heating issues moving from a to b 75f through breezeway -6.
> ...


#1 certainly is possible... went from a t5s to the cobs but they started 36" high...


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Interesting, the theory you describe makes sense. How much do those T4-2100's output each?


4x75 watts per light 
And i have 4 of them in a 5x9 space, which i run like two 4x4 spaces.
But still.. thats a lot of light bouncing around in there. I have to max dim to work i there...lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> 4x75 watts per light
> And i have 4 of them in a 5x9 space, which i run like two 4x4 spaces.
> But still.. thats a lot of light bouncing around in there. I have to max dim to work i there...lol


Yeah not seeing it as too much light, you're talking 600w over a 4x4' it's slightly more than needed (for COBs) but not over the top at 37w/sq. ft. it also sounds like you started them in there very high above canopy so it's not like you had them too close either.

You have a ton of variables in how you're now running the environment plus new lights, maybe new strains too(?). That makes it a tough call, trying a few adjustments, ideally one at a time and trial & error focusing on things that make sense to you is all I can suggest. The switch from hps to COBs is really like starting up a new room.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah not seeing it as too much light, you're talking 600w over a 4x4' it's slightly more than needed (for COBs) but not over the top at 37w/sq. ft. it also sounds like you started them in there very high above canopy so it's not like you had them too close either.
> 
> You have a ton of variables in how you're now running the environment plus new lights, maybe new strains too(?). That makes it a tough call, trying a few adjustments, ideally one at a time and trial & error focusing on things that make sense to you is all I can suggest. The switch from hps to COBs is really like starting up a new room.


Ya it was a new strain too. I found it to be a bit sensitive even under t5s and hps...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 16, 2017)

Can't have a page with no pics  Camshot of the flower room and 2x2 breeding tent.

 

In the breeding tent there's a small Harlequin clone and Blue Ripper F2/P5 clone. Center-right is the Blue Ripper F1/P1 male. Flipped to 12/12 last night under 100w of 3570 COBs. Timing worked, tent's available, just going to let them do their thing and open pollinate the fems.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

Growing fast and filling in there.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Growing fast and filling in there.


Cheers JD, last night was 1 week and they've taken off nicely. Looking like the canopy will be fairly even when all's said and done.

They don't take long to fill the empty spaces when they have some elbow room. Noticing they're quickly spreading out their side branches to fill in available space, not a bad thing, should get good light all the way down. Should be a dank run, all my keepers more or less. Will be dropping the Plemon and the small extra 2gal of Blue Ripper x Harlequin P2, the rest are keepers and breeding stock


----------



## indianajones (Jan 17, 2017)

still lookin' good groerr!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2017)

indianajones said:


> still lookin' good groerr!


Cheers Indiana, new rounds so a couple of weeks before flowers show up. Still have a shit load of trimming to finish though, no shortage of budz


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2017)

They continue to fill in, well into the stretch now at Day 9 



Cheers


----------



## green217 (Jan 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> They continue to fill in, well into the stretch now at Day 9
> 
> View attachment 3879529
> 
> Cheers


looks like you have a steel floor? if you don't mind me asking, what do you grow in?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 18, 2017)

green217 said:


> looks like you have a steel floor? if you don't mind me asking, what do you grow in?


It's a thick vinyl flooring sold for garage floors. Wanted something that would take water spills and hold up. It's been in there for 3 1/2 years and still looking good. I grow in 50% Pro-Mix and 50% soil, use the fabric pots, they build great roots.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

Got back to trimming a bit, damn there's a lot of pot to trim. Good thing I have a room they can stay in without getting too dry.

Finished off the Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1 keeper. Definitely a keeper this one, maybe my best pheno going now. Absolute fire, haven't been able to keep my hands off it, smoked about a qtr so far in "testers" lol. Taste is out of this world, everything in it, tropical fruit, candy, sweet, watermelon juice. Smell is so strong my GF was wondering if I'd burned one when I was cleaning it 

So it got 52g + 7g seeded buds (kept them separate as they were hit with both Blue Ripper & BR x H pollen) + say 5g being generous that I've smoked in testers. So 64g of bud + 13g of trim/popcorn that will easily generate 10% return in sift. That's straight up no training from seed 

   



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

Some babies coming up. A mix of clones at the back but the focus is on the 6x cups at the front now. Threw down 8x ACE Panama Regs, 6 popped through looking viable and were up-potted from the 2 oz. germing cups to the big girl cups today. Will grow these out and will be looking for either a special male, female or both. We'll see what happens as they mature 



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 21, 2017)

Brother I Thought You Didn't Grow In Party Cups?? Another Question Is Why Haven't You Join In Our Little Competition? You Chicken!!!!!


----------



## indianajones (Jan 21, 2017)

i'm very curious about ACE's landrace strains, definitely keep us 
updated on how they veg out!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother I Thought You Didn't Grow In Party Cups?? Another Question Is Why Haven't You Join In Our Little Competition? You Chicken!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3881654


Lol, I grow in them, but flowering in those cups is a pita. I was going away when they would have needed daily waterings to win the comp. Plus it wouldn't have been fair, didn't want to put The Dawg to shame 

Nice cup


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

indianajones said:


> i'm very curious about ACE's landrace strains, definitely keep us
> updated on how they veg out!


Yeah will keep updating these in here for sure. This is the start of growing and crossing a bunch of classic landrace, IBL and F stabilized strains. Hope to find some unique phenos in the crosses, should be fun. Not sure if I'll flower these out, may be going away again in April but they'll be cloned and eventually flowered out.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

The 3-some tent at Day 9. Blue Ripper stud is making his move towards the two fems already, one of his branches is growing dead center between the two fems - lol





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2017)

Flower room at Day 12, they're all starting to show small buds 




Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I grow in them, but flowering in those cups is a pita. I was going away when they would have needed daily waterings to win the comp. Plus it wouldn't have been fair, didn't want to put The Dawg to shame
> 
> Nice cup


In Your Dreams Homer


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> In Your Dreams Homer


Get back on the porch, mutt.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got back to trimming a bit, damn there's a lot of pot to trim. Good thing I have a room they can stay in without getting too dry.
> 
> Finished off the Blue Ripper x Harlequin F1/P1 keeper. Definitely a keeper this one, maybe my best pheno going now. Absolute fire, haven't been able to keep my hands off it, smoked about a qtr so far in "testers" lol. Taste is out of this world, everything in it, tropical fruit, candy, sweet, watermelon juice. Smell is so strong my GF was wondering if I'd burned one when I was cleaning it
> 
> ...


Dang GroErr you still trimming that last round lol! It was a haul!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Flower room at Day 12, they're all starting to show small buds
> 
> View attachment 3881801
> View attachment 3881802
> ...


Awesome as always GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Awesome as always GroErr


Cheers Pig4buzz, one of each of my favourite phenos, tasty/frosty round coming up 



Pig4buzz said:


> Dang GroErr you still trimming that last round lol! It was a haul!


Lol, yeah, most came out when I left and left them in the pots. Been plugging away in between getting new stuff going.

Trimmed up the 3gal Blue Ripper F2/P3, nice little haul from a 3gal. Popcorn: 10g, Buds: 65g, + 5g seeded buds.

  

Totalled up the first 7 of 13 trimmed plants: 398g of bud, 74g of popcorn/trim, "about a pound"... so far 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Pig4buzz, one of each of my favourite phenos, tasty/frosty round coming up
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah, most came out when I left and left them in the pots. Been plugging away in between getting new stuff going.
> ...


Imagine how I feel, at a pound a plant lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Imagine how I feel, at a pound a plant lol


I like the variety too much. I'd need a hell of a room to run 8-10 vertical trellises - lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I like the variety too much. I'd need a hell of a room to run 8-10 vertical trellises - lol


I need a few acres, 8-10 vertical trellises won't even do it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I need a few acres, 8-10 vertical trellises won't even do it


Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it.


I know that already, outdoors it where I am


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

Not saying I dont want that in addition, but outdoors is where I be, with the sun and nature


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 24, 2017)

So just thought i would report back on the probs i had...

I raised the lights dimmed them a bit and hit the girls with 1450ppm. That put a stop to the nute deficiencies... and light bleaching

Now to dial in the sweet spot for the lights...

I believe my original theory was correct. The intensity of the cobs at 12 to 18" above the canopy at full power was driving the plants to eat more than i was feeding at 900ppms or so. 

Also, i suspect this strain is just a sensitive one. I think next run ill do northernlights #5. I know that one really well and its an indestructable beast...


----------



## green217 (Jan 24, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So just thought i would report back on the probs i had...
> 
> I raised the lights dimmed them a bit and hit the girls with 1450ppm. That put a stop to the nute deficiencies... and light bleaching
> 
> ...


glad to hear you got it in check!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 24, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So just thought i would report back on the probs i had...
> 
> I raised the lights dimmed them a bit and hit the girls with 1450ppm. That put a stop to the nute deficiencies... and light bleaching
> 
> ...


Makes sense and good call to run something you know, always good to have a control strain/pheno. I've never run NL, I have some here somewhere - lol

I'm running them 16-18" this round by the time they're finished stretching out, will be noting any differences. I ran more like 18-20" last round. Haven't seen any bleaching under the COBs so far, did get some with the CMH at anything under 20" or so.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So just thought i would report back on the probs i had...
> 
> I raised the lights dimmed them a bit and hit the girls with 1450ppm. That put a stop to the nute deficiencies... and light bleaching
> 
> ...


Is this '1450ppm' on the EC x500 or x700 scale?


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Is this '1450ppm' on the EC x500 or x700 scale?


Is there a way to find out what scale a meter is using aside from manufacturer spec info?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Is there a way to find out what scale a meter is using aside from manufacturer spec info?


Lol if it's a meter it should be able to switch to read EC, which is the number I'm really after.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol if it's a meter it should be able to switch to read EC, which is the number I'm really after.


Ya, I've read a lot of your posts, trying to gleam as much as I can from guys like you and @GroErr . I definitely picked up on the importance of EC, and I will heed that advice. Its the curiosity in me that wants to know what scale my ppm is at, I cant help it, lol. Thanks for sharing all the knowledge that you do

Is it possible to have low ppm and high ec? I thought they correlate with eachother


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Ya, I've read a lot of your posts, trying to gleam as much as I can from guys like you and @GroErr . I definitely picked up on the importance of EC, and I will heed that advice. Its the curiosity in me that wants to know what scale my ppm is at, I cant help it, lol. Thanks for sharing all the knowledge that you do
> 
> Is it possible to have low ppm and high ec? I thought they correlate with eachother


They measure the same thing, electrical conductivity of the aqueous solution. The reason for the different scales is that some dissolved minerals affect EC differently, so they can be useful if you're just trying to measure calcium alone, for instance. We aren't really doing that, we're just trying to get an idea of the strength of our mixture of nutrients.

I strongly suspect that the use of ppm in hydroponics is promoted by nutrient makers specifically to keep their uneducated customers in the dark, so as to feed them more (expensive) bullshit.

And thanks for the kind words, brother.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They measure the same thing, electrical conductivity of the aqueous solution. The reason for the different scales is that some dissolved minerals affect EC differently, so they can be useful if you're just trying to measure calcium alone, for instance. We aren't really doing that, we're just trying to get an idea of the strength of our mixture of nutrients.
> 
> *I strongly suspect that the use of ppm in hydroponics is promoted by nutrient makers specifically to keep their uneducated customers in the dark, so as to feed them more (expensive) bullshit.*
> 
> And thanks for the kind words, brother.



This was the missing piece I think, thanks man. Now I understand why PPM numbers may match recommendations based on recipe (making me think all is ok), but EC levels are insanely high per your guidelines based on age or stage of growth (making me think all is not ok). I feel much better now about just continuing to dilute the premade recipe solution I made to correct EC and PH until its gone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> This was the missing piece I think, thanks man. Now I understand why PPM numbers may match recommendations based on recipe (making me think all is ok), but EC levels are insanely high per your guidelines based on age or stage of growth (making me think all is not ok). I feel much better now about just continuing to dilute the premade recipe solution I made to correct EC and PH until its gone. Thanks for the help!


My best advice in situations like this is to let your plants be your guide. If they're happy, don't try to fix anything!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My best advice in situations like this is to let your plants be your guide. If they're happy, don't try to fix anything!


^^^^ great advice right there ^^^^ regardless of medium you have to find the right balance and give them what they need throughout the cycle.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> So just thought i would report back on the probs i had...
> 
> I raised the lights dimmed them a bit and hit the girls with 1450ppm. That put a stop to the nute deficiencies... and light bleaching
> 
> ...


Mine also was not enough preveg horse power...


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Is this '1450ppm' on the EC x500 or x700 scale?


Thats on the 500 scale.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Makes sense and good call to run something you know, always good to have a control strain/pheno. I've never run NL, I have some here somewhere - lol
> 
> I'm running them 16-18" this round by the time they're finished stretching out, will be noting any differences. I ran more like 18-20" last round. Haven't seen any bleaching under the COBs so far, did get some with the CMH at anything under 20" or so.


Im always following along here so if/when you notice anything worth mentioning i hope to post it for me to see.

Just a gut feeling, but i suspect getting these lights down to 12" will be very difficult with just about any strain. That might be optimum but, theyre just so intense.

If you have the NL laying around you should run it when you have the space. Theres a reason the NL has stuck around for so long and for why its used to cross so much. It is a very very hardy plant, quick finisher, aromatic, heavy yielder and a hard hitter. Its hard to find a strain that doesnt have a bitbof the NL in the lineage somewhere.

Love it...


----------



## indianajones (Jan 25, 2017)

ppm was the scale used by the agri program at the college here. 
it's easier to measure moles and convert to ppm, so you can do 
real soil chemistry using that measurement. cannabis growing is 
incredibly simple compared to some other crops.


----------



## Growdict (Jan 25, 2017)

i am with you visajoe, everyone always asks the conversion on your meter. but i use a TDS EZ meter by HM digital and it does not list a conversion factor anywhere, even on the website. it does talk about what you use to calibrate it. and on the back mine says calibrate with salt NaCl.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 25, 2017)

that's why knowing the molar equivalency and relation to ppm is so important @Growdict 

you could just weigh sodium chloride and figure it out on your own.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Im always following along here so if/when you notice anything worth mentioning i hope to post it for me to see.
> 
> Just a gut feeling, but i suspect getting these lights down to 12" will be very difficult with just about any strain. That might be optimum but, theyre just so intense.
> 
> ...


Yeah I try to remember to post any changes or observations, good for my own reference - lol

12" above canopy would be too low imo for a couple of reasons. Even if they didn't burn/bleach the plants, your coverage would be questionable unless you had a lot of light over them. With single panels in particular, that low would likely provide little coverage on the edges of the canopy and reduce your overall yields. Even with my multiple Tasty bars, spreading them out too much had a noticeable effect last round, decent yield but extended finish times, very noticeable on the end of the room that had less light running.

This round I'm running them a couple of inches closer, 16-18" (not a huge change, I was 18-20" last round). I'm also running a smaller footprint with the 100w bars spaced closer together, so my coverage per sq. ft. is closer to 30w and more evenly spread across the footprint. As mentioned last round there was a notable difference in finish times on the end of the room with the lowest w/sq. ft coverage (22w), pretty sure that was the only variable as I had one pheno on both ends of the room and there was at least a week difference in finish times between the two. I believe this will be the main factor affecting finish times.

The other change though this round was going to 12/12 from 12.5/11.5. I'm running many of the same phenos from clone so I should see if there's any noticeable difference in yield. My main goal is to see if I can reduce the overall finish times a bit and maintain yields running 12/12.

So far, no notable effects and plants seem to be maturing at normal rates:



Cheers


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 25, 2017)

I agree with the 16-18" distance, I had no issues last round but i never got closer than 16". Happy looking plants GroErr.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> I agree with the 16-18" distance, I had no issues last round but i never got closer than 16". Happy looking plants GroErr.


Cheers Pulpit, and nice ride in your avatar  Yeah I think somewhere between 14"-18" is the sweet spot with 3590's. I've run 3070's as close as 6" in the 2x2 tent before with no bleaching but these 3590's are much brighter.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Thats on the 500 scale.


So that's EC 2.9


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

indianajones said:


> ppm was the scale used by the agri program at the college here.
> it's easier to measure moles and convert to ppm, so you can do
> real soil chemistry using that measurement. cannabis growing is
> incredibly simple compared to some other crops.


That's great when you're dealing with one chemical at a time, but of course we don't do that here.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> ^^^^ great advice right there ^^^^ regardless of medium you have to find the right balance and give them what they need throughout the cycle.



Thanks to the both of you for your feedback. Ya, my gut was telling me last week my intentions wasnt quite right with my little ones and they were telling me they werent happy because of what I fed them. They've only received PH'd RO water for the last 8 days, with a semi flush on saturday. They've exploded since saturday, and looks like it repaired damaged leaves too. Incredible! I gave them some .3 EC this morning; rooted clones transplanted 20 days ago into 3g botanicare moisture coco pots, hand water

However, I'm moving them to waterfarms, potentially later today or tomorrow. So this EC feeding level info is significantly more important in that setup as I will be punished pretty quickly as opposed to soil which is what I'm used to. Its easier to add than take away, my golden rule right now


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Pulpit, and nice ride in your avatar  Yeah I think somewhere between 14"-18" is the sweet spot with 3590's. I've run 3070's as close as 6" in the 2x2 tent before with no bleaching but these 3590's are much brighter.


Thanks, it is 1969 Mustang convertible with a 390 big block, 48,000 orig miles. It is the last 390 Mustang convertible built from the California plant. She is a rare one. back on topic my 10 x 13 ft flower room will be done this weekend. 36 cxb 3590 (1800 watts) covering a 6ft x 8ft table.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Thanks to the both of you for your feedback. Ya, my gut was telling me last week my intentions wasnt quite right with my little ones and they were telling me they werent happy because of what I fed them. They've only received PH'd RO water for the last 8 days, with a semi flush on saturday. They've exploded since saturday, and looks like it repaired damaged leaves too. Incredible! I gave them some .3 EC this morning; rooted clones transplanted 20 days ago into 3g botanicare moisture coco pots, hand water
> 
> However, I'm moving them to waterfarms, potentially later today or tomorrow. So this EC feeding level info is significantly more important in that setup as I will be punished pretty quickly as opposed to soil which is what I'm used to. Its easier to add than take away, my golden rule right now


Aerate, aerate, aerate. Or the slime will come for you.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> Thanks, it is 1969 Mustang convertible with a 390 big block, 48,000 orig miles. It is the last 390 Mustang convertible built from the California plant. She is a rare one. back on topic my 10 x 13 ft flower room will be done this weekend. 36 cxb 3590 (1800 watts) covering a 6ft x 8ft table.


Sweet ride, had a friend in my teens that had the Cougar with that 390 in it, it was auto from factory but he swapped it out for a 4 speed hurst shifter and that thing flew, beat the crap out of anything that challenged it. Sweet room setup too, will be on the lookout for a view of your grow, sounds awesome.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's great when you're dealing with one chemical at a time, but of course we don't do that here.


that doesn't matter, you just calculate each one individually based off of the % of mass.


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Sweet ride, had a friend in my teens that had the Cougar with that 390 in it, it was auto from factory but he swapped it out for a 4 speed hurst shifter and that thing flew, beat the crap out of anything that challenged it. Sweet room setup too, will be on the lookout for a view of your grow, sounds awesome.


My flower room is a little over the top, I went a little overboard ! It sure is nice though, I will start a new thread with pictures. At the start of this thread you mentioned Foscam brand webcams, is there anything else I should be looking at since you posted that info in 2014. The old Cougers are very sweet rides.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Aerate, aerate, aerate. Or the slime will come for you.



For sure! I'm actually using DWC 5g bucket system modded to waterfarm for that reason. I thought it had better components including an air stone vs the GH waterfarm. 

Hydroguard worth considering?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

indianajones said:


> that doesn't matter, you just calculate each one individually based off of the % of mass.


Exactly. Ain't nobody doing that here except for the chemistry geeks lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> For sure! I'm actually using DWC 5g bucket system modded to waterfarm for that reason. I thought it had better components including an air stone vs the GH waterfarm.
> 
> Hydroguard worth considering?


Honestly, I went with a straight RDWC setup with waterfalls and a chilling coil in the control bucket. I had to, because nothing else worked for me.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> Thanks, it is 1969 Mustang convertible with a 390 big block, 48,000 orig miles. It is the last 390 Mustang convertible built from the California plant. She is a rare one. back on topic my 10 x 13 ft flower room will be done this weekend. 36 cxb 3590 (1800 watts) covering a 6ft x 8ft table.


You have some cool stuff going on my friend. That car is worthy of its own thread, I dont think I'm alone in wanting to see some more pics of that! Beautiful car with a great story. Good luck on the build, sounds the definition of "doing it right."


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> My flower room is a little over the top, I went a little overboard ! It sure is nice though, I will start a new thread with pictures. At the start of this thread you mentioned Foscam brand webcams, is there anything else I should be looking at since you posted that info in 2014. The old Cougers are very sweet rides.


I've fucked with my fair share of '60s muscle, from a '65 Cutlass convertible I stuffed a built 455 in to a '68 AMX 390 4spd, among others.

My dream car right now? A Tesla Model S P100D, lol I'm fucking DONE dealing with tuneups!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> My flower room is a little over the top, I went a little overboard ! It sure is nice though, I will start a new thread with pictures. At the start of this thread you mentioned Foscam brand webcams, is there anything else I should be looking at since you posted that info in 2014. The old Cougers are very sweet rides.


Hey, never hurts to go over the top, I built my room to allow for things I haven't even used yet, but it's ready (e.g. false floor panels that can fit 2x reservoirs on the concrete floor underneath, in case I want to try hydro). You may want to turn it on in stages though, filling that room to start could be a handful in a new space.

Still using the Foscam cameras, I had no reason to switch to anything else and they keep getting more features for less money. I recently grabbed 2x new one's, one for expansion into a new tent and a replacement for the first one I got. It finally burnt out but I beat the crap out of it so not blaming the manufacturer and it lasted almost 4 years, the replacement cam with more features was $69, not bad at all.

If I could find either a stang or cougar with that 390 in it I'd grab one just for summer rides. I have a tricked up '08 350z (last model before they went to the 370z) that I'm ready to give up while the mileage is still relatively low. But it will be replaced, either a newer bike or old muscle car  Pretty sure the muscle car will win, bikes are great for the adrenalin rush but really short riding season's here and insurance is getting crazy.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've fucked with my fair share of '60s muscle, from a '65 Cutlass convertible I stuffed a built 455 in to a '68 AMX 390 4spd, among others.
> 
> My dream car right now? A Tesla Model S P100D, lol I'm fucking DONE dealing with tuneups!


Those are nice, torque is unbelievable, buddy has one and he'll beat the crap out my Z off the line. Handling wise though, the Z has it beat hands down, I punch it going into corners, brakes are for Tesla's


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Those are nice, torque is unbelievable, buddy has one and he'll beat the crap out my Z off the line. Handling wise though, the Z has it beat hands down, I punch it going into corners, brakes are for Tesla's


Sounds just about perfect for my rapidly aging ass, lol

Same goes for motorcycles.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Honestly, I went with a straight RDWC setup with waterfalls and a chilling coil in the control bucket. I had to, because nothing else worked for me.


I just need more space, running a veg area on my table and 2x3x5 tent on top of my dresser in a 500sq ft apartment, lol. And living in it somehow. Hopefully I'll be out of here by end of the year, we'll see. Im opening a franchise restaurant right now, so cashflow is critical until that gets going. When I can spread out properly I def want a recirculating system.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've fucked with my fair share of '60s muscle, from a '65 Cutlass convertible I stuffed a built 455 in to a '68 AMX 390 4spd, among others.
> 
> My dream car right now? A Tesla Model S P100D, lol I'm fucking DONE dealing with tuneups!


I want a Tesla just so I can drive in carpool lanes solo.  LA traffic


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> I want a Tesla just so I can drive in carpool lanes solo.  LA traffic


That and the knowledge that you're not contributing to the brown cloud...


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, never hurts to go over the top, I built my room to allow for things I haven't even used yet, but it's ready (e.g. false floor panels that can fit 2x reservoirs on the concrete floor underneath, in case I want to try hydro). You may want to turn it on in stages though, filling that room to start could be a handful in a new space.
> 
> Still using the Foscam cameras, I had no reason to switch to anything else and they keep getting more features for less money. I recently grabbed 2x new one's, one for expansion into a new tent and a replacement for the first one I got. It finally burnt out but I beat the crap out of it so not blaming the manufacturer and it lasted almost 4 years, the replacement cam with more features was $69, not bad at all.
> 
> If I could find either a stang or cougar with that 390 in it I'd grab one just for summer rides. I have a tricked up '08 350z (last model before they went to the 370z) that I'm ready to give up while the mileage is still relatively low. But it will be replaced, either a newer bike or old muscle car  Pretty sure the muscle car will win, bikes are great for the adrenalin rush but really short riding season's here and insurance is getting crazy.


I have 21 ready for the flower room, they have been in veg for 5 weeks and are at 24”. I have not fed them too much as I am afraid of running out of room. The electrician better show up this weekend or I could be kind of screwed.


I will look into those cams as I am going to need something, I hope they are plug and play because I am not a computer guy but the price seems really cheap.


If you do end up shopping for a Cougar/Mustang let me know. I know all the decoding for vin #, date stamped parts etc. We can meet up and go for a drive !

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've fucked with my fair share of '60s muscle, from a '65 Cutlass convertible I stuffed a built 455 in to a '68 AMX 390 4spd, among others.
> 
> My dream car right now? A Tesla Model S P100D, lol I'm fucking DONE dealing with tuneups!


Nice rides. I wouldn't mind a Tesla myself, damn those cars are fast. carbs are a pain !


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> I have 21 ready for the flower room, they have been in veg for 5 weeks and are at 24”. I have not fed them too much as I am afraid of running out of room. The electrician better show up this weekend or I could be kind of screwed.
> 
> 
> I will look into those cams as I am going to need something, I hope they are plug and play because I am not a computer guy but the price seems really cheap.
> ...


Ouch yeah, at 24' they'll likely double+ in size, hope you have some head room in there - lol

Those cams are plug & play, very easy to do an basic initial setup and their support is pretty good.

Thanks for the offer, don't know a lot about the vin's/details, may PM you when I start looking around. Are you a fellow Canadian?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

Talking about doubling plant size in the stretch 

Pic of how they went in at Day 2, and current pic at Day 16 last night. Buds are setting in well and all looking very happy, should be a good go 





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

This Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno has a weird trait (bottom-left plant in 3rd pic above). It concerned me when I ran it from seed last round, but I checked/triple checked every plant and didn't see any reason to think it was pollinated. Plus, it was easy to verify as none of the other plants in the room had brown hairs early, other than the one's I had pollinated.

The buds start looking like this right away and look like they'd been hit with pollen. I've gone through a bunch of the smoke and other phenos I had running in there and have yet to find a seed other than the branches I pollinated. Even the branch I did hit on this plant with the Blue Ripper x Harlequin male didn't produce any seeds. I did find a couple so far on the branch I pollinated with the Blue Ripper male back-cross so I'm thinking that pollen was too old or that BR x H tri-leaf male is impotent. Will try that pollen again this round and see what pops, pollen is only 3 months old and I've used batches that were 4-6 months old with no problem..

So it's just a weird trait, not sure if anyone has seen this, scary stuff when you have a full room and a plant with this trait starts budding 



Cheers


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Talking about doubling plant size in the stretch
> 
> Pic of how they went in at Day 2, and current pic at Day 16 last night. Buds are setting in well and all looking very happy, should be a good go
> 
> ...


Damn that's double at least! Looks good nice green color.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2017)

If pollen is not super dry it will die when sealed up.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 26, 2017)

I've Noticed The Same Thing In A Couple Of My Ladies. I Have A Couple Of Ideas 1 Is Light Height But You Said Your Other Ladies Wasn't Affected. So That Lead Me To My Second Conclusion Which Is A Pk Booster. You Using 1? In My Last 1812 Citizen Grow I Noticed Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs When I Added My Booster?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Damn that's double at least! Looks good nice green color.


Cheers steadyeddie, amazing what a couple of weeks does at this stage, they fill whatever space you give them more or less.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> If pollen is not super dry it will die when sealed up.


Actually, this is the most likely scenario, if I remember right when I thawed out that batch of Blue Ripper x Harlequin pollen, it seemed to have picked up some moisture in the bag. The Blue Ripper pollen was nice and dry. I'll run a fresh batch before trying it again, just won't hit this round, I have plenty of other seeds to run in between


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I've Noticed The Same Thing In A Couple Of My Ladies. I Have A Couple Of Ideas 1 Is Light Height But You Said Your Other Ladies Wasn't Affected. So That Lead Me To My Second Conclusion Which Is A Pk Booster. You Using 1? In My Last 1812 Citizen Grow I Noticed Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs When I Added My Booster?


Hey Dawg, on the lights I don't think so, last round they were 18-20", maybe even 24" at this stage before I lowered them. This round they were sitting at ~24" until a few days ago, now sitting at ~17-18". Plus no other strain/pheno is showing anything like that BR x Harlequin, here's a pic of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream pheno in there from last night, normal white hairs, they're all like that other than this BR x Harlequin, strange one.

Definitely no boosters (I'm a real simpleton when it comes to feeding), soil/pro-mix, 400 ppm feeds every 3rd watering right now, haven't even switched to bloom feed yet, it's been getting the same veg regimen as the others, will be switching them to bloom next feed. Strange one, have yet to see this on any other plant I've grown.

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, normal/white hairs (showing some signs of frost already):



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 26, 2017)

Humm Strange Indeed. To Be Honest I've Never Really Figure Out The Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs I've Had Several Ideas Now You Have Debunked My Pk Thoughts. I Don't Pollen Chuck And The Beat Goes On


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

@hillbill That makes sense....good call. Thanks.

I also had a plant or two under the LEC that had hairs withering
prematurely, or so it seemed to me, but other plants right next
to them are all-white....so, I am just watching to see.

Starting to work with pollen and it might happen.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Humm Strange Indeed. To Be Honest I've Never Really Figure Out The Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs I've Had Several Ideas Now You Have Debunked My Pk Thoughts. I Don't Pollen Chuck And The Beat Goes On


Yeah I'm going with genetics/pheno-specific mutant unless I find anything else that makes sense. It's definitely not pollination or I would have had nothing but seeds on that pheno and many of the others last round. It's getting the same treatments as all the other strains/phenos in there, no variations so far. I don't have any males flowering anywhere, one Blue Ripper male in the breeding tent but it's only at Day 11 or so and no flowers showing yet.

I'll check that other Blue Ripper x Harlequin pheno I have in the 2gal pot this weekend, it originated from the same batch of F1's as this mutant. It was a couple of days behind the others so I'll give it a couple of days to mature and have a good look. I seem to remember when I ran that one that it also showed some signs of the early brown hairs, although not as defined or fast as this one. Could be just the genetics.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

I will look forward to seeing a top of that pheno after it has been
intentionally pollinated with pollen known to be viable.

The comparison might be informative.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> @hillbill That makes sense....good call. Thanks.
> 
> I also had a plant or two under the LEC that had hairs withering
> prematurely, or so it seemed to me, but other plants right next
> ...


Cheers JD, yeah it was a good call, makes sense too, will be pulling that pollen out of the freezer as I had a note to thaw it out for the weekend pollen chucking session. Pretty sure I remember that one picking up some moisture after freezing it. I've been so careful it would piss me off if it was that, user error - lol

On the LEC comment. I would see this sort of thing under the LEC's and many of my phenos. But not this early, we're only at Day 16. Some would start showing the brown hairs earlier than normal, but typically after 4 weeks, not 2!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I will look forward to seeing a top of that pheno after it has been
> intentionally pollinated with pollen known to be viable.
> 
> The comparison might be informative.
> ...


I may hit one branch with the Blue Ripper pollen for some more BX, that pheno is so smelly and tasty I may even self a clone of it to see if I can get something similar in seed form. I'm not crazy about selfed fem seeds but this thing is so unique I'd love to be able to pass it on in seed form.


----------



## Pulpit_ (Jan 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ouch yeah, at 24' they'll likely double+ in size, hope you have some head room in there - lol
> 
> Those cams are plug & play, very easy to do an basic initial setup and their support is pretty good.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, don't know a lot about the vin's/details, may PM you when I start looking around. Are you a fellow Canadian?


Yes sir, just west of Mississauga. I will check out those cams since they are plug and play. I appreciate the info.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> Yes sir, just west of Mississauga. I will check out those cams since they are plug and play. I appreciate the info.


Cool, grew up in Mississauga, Erin Mills area Up in Collingwood but have customers in the GTA. Good luck with the cams and cheers.


----------



## Homegrownx (Jan 27, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Humm Strange Indeed. To Be Honest I've Never Really Figure Out The Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs I've Had Several Ideas Now You Have Debunked My Pk Thoughts. I Don't Pollen Chuck And The Beat Goes On


I don't mean to highjack this thread but what you mentioned about using a PK booster caught my eye. I'm on my 3rd week of flower and i have notticed brown hairs on my pre flowers and I am using a PK booster. would this be causing my preflowers hairs to turn brown? my only other explanation is that my girls hermied or have nanners forming which made them pollinate eachother. I have some picture that I took outside of my room to show that the rest of the plant is green and the only thing showing a browning are the preflowers. Also I took some pictures inside my room through my grow glasses to show how some of the leaves next to the buds have this sideways curl to them. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2017)

Homegrownx said:


> I don't mean to highjack this thread but what you mentioned about using a PK booster caught my eye. I'm on my 3rd week of flower and i have notticed brown hairs on my pre flowers and I am using a PK booster. would this be causing my preflowers hairs to turn brown? my only other explanation is that my girls hermied or have nanners forming which made them pollinate eachother. I have some picture that I took outside of my room to show that the rest of the plant is green and the only thing showing a browning are the preflowers. Also I took some pictures inside my room through my grow glasses to show how some of the leaves next to the buds have this sideways curl to them. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


No comment on the PK booster as I don't have any experience with those. The 1st/2nd and 6th pics look like something's going on, the rest look normal. But they don't look pollinated to me, and typically if you see something like accidental pollination (e.g. hermie) all the buds will show some brown/red hairs, not just a few specific one's. The sample I posted which turned out to be just the way that pheno grows it's buds, all of the buds on that plant (only that plant) are like the pic I posted.

Any chance that you have sprayed the plants with something in the room, particularly during lights on or just before lights on? The one looks burnt, not pollinated. I've done that which can look like pollination when I've sprayed for PM and didn't let the plants dry before the lights hit them. If I spray them now I let them dry before they get under the intense lights.


----------



## Homegrownx (Jan 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No comment on the PK booster as I don't have any experience with those. The 1st/2nd and 6th pics look like something's going on, the rest look normal. But they don't look pollinated to me, and typically if you see something like accidental pollination (e.g. hermie) all the buds will show some brown/red hairs, not just a few specific one's. The sample I posted which turned out to be just the way that pheno grows it's buds, all of the buds on that plant (only that plant) are like the pic I posted.
> 
> Any chance that you have sprayed the plants with something in the room, particularly during lights on or just before lights on? The one looks burnt, not pollinated. I've done that which can look like pollination when I've sprayed for PM and didn't let the plants dry before the lights hit them. If I spray them now I let them dry before they get under the intense lights.


I haven't sprayed them with anything. Everything seemed to going fine until I began adding this PK booster unfortuantely. Thats why I was scared I could have gave them a case of nutrient burn. I just gave my plants another look and it seems that the ones that have the brown hairs on the preflowers are showing brown hairs on ever preflower on the plant. I also notticed lastnight that the camera i have setup in my room has a green light that shines off the back of it... Do you think that this light exposure during these first 3 weeks could have possibly cause my plants to hermie? I also topped all the plants showing the browning could this have stressed them out? I picked off one of calyx which looked swollen and squeezed out this little super tiny green seed?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2017)

look where the buds meet the stem, especially lower on the plant. thats where i usually find nanners, if theres any to be found.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2017)

Homegrownx said:


> I haven't sprayed them with anything. Everything seemed to going fine until I began adding this PK booster unfortuantely. Thats why I was scared I could have gave them a case of nutrient burn. I just gave my plants another look and it seems that the ones that have the brown hairs on the preflowers are showing brown hairs on ever preflower on the plant. I also notticed lastnight that the camera i have setup in my room has a green light that shines off the back of it... Do you think that this light exposure during these first 3 weeks could have possibly cause my plants to hermie? I also topped all the plants showing the browning could this have stressed them out? I picked off one of calyx which looked swollen and squeezed out this little super tiny green seed?


Yeah better have a good look for any signs of pollen as Roger suggested. Could be light burn or that PK booster, @The Dawg had a suspicion on that PK boost being a cause for his. If it's not on other plants it's unlikely to be pollen but never hurts to check.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Homegrownx said:


> I don't mean to highjack this thread but what you mentioned about using a PK booster caught my eye. I'm on my 3rd week of flower and i have notticed brown hairs on my pre flowers and I am using a PK booster. would this be causing my preflowers hairs to turn brown? my only other explanation is that my girls hermied or have nanners forming which made them pollinate eachother. I have some picture that I took outside of my room to show that the rest of the plant is green and the only thing showing a browning are the preflowers. Also I took some pictures inside my room through my grow glasses to show how some of the leaves next to the buds have this sideways curl to them. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


That Looks Weird Like You Had A Light Sitting On Top Of Your Lady Cause Only The Top Bud Seems Affected Humm. Now When Using Pk Boosters You Can Burn Up A Plant In An Instant. Its Said You want To Cut Your Nute Strength In Half To Avoid Phosphate Burn


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah better have a good look for any signs of pollen as Roger suggested. Could be light burn or that PK booster, @The Dawg had a suspicion on that PK boost being a cause for his. If it's not on other plants it's unlikely to be pollen but never hurts to check.


Now I Still Don't have An Answer For The Spotty Brown Hair Syndrome. But After A Couple Of Days Research I'm Leaning Towards A False Hermmie Like A False Pregnancy


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2017)

Screen shot of the temp/humidity and soil probe in the 2x2 breeding tent from the last 24 hours. I grabbed the probe I use in my cloner to check temps and stuck it in the soil, about 2" in to monitor the soil temps.

The soil (green line) stays in the low 60 range. You can see a slight bump in temp and drop in RH when I went to water around 8:15 pm and had the tent open. Otherwise it's pretty steady at 76-77F and 48-55 RH using active exhaust and passive intake.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome data. Thank you Gro.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Awesome data. Thank you Gro.


Cheers JD, some fun data while waiting for bud porn - lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Now I Still Don't have An Answer For The Spotty Brown Hair Syndrome. But After A Couple Of Days Research I'm Leaning Towards A False Hermmie Like A False Pregnancy


Hmmm, false hermie, have to google that one, hadn't seen anything on that. Maybe my BR x Harlequin pheno is an extreme case, likes getting pregnant, but not finishing the job? lol


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hmmm, false hermie, have to google that one, hadn't seen anything on that. Maybe my BR x Harlequin pheno is an extreme case, likes getting pregnant, but not finishing the job? lol


Brother I Found A Couple Of Things That Caused Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs All Of Which Were Pre Stages To Bud Rot. Like Humidity And Bud Laying Against Something. Now I Thought I Was On To Something With The P/K Booster But You Stated That You Don't Use Them So That Shot My Wad. Theirs Nothing You Will Find With A Google Search Well I Didn't. The False Pregnancy Thing Is Just A Conclusion that I Came To After A Couple Of Growers Suggested That It Was A Pollinated Bud And Looking At Many Pics Of Pollinated Buds. Well Like I Said Just A Guesstamate


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 30, 2017)

All the cool smart kids hang here so... do I need to worry about the broken main? I busted it last night. The top looks great though. Thinkin it's just the same as supercropping or whatever


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

I bet that it will develop as is, where it lies, but you can tape it up if
you want to heal straight.

Nice and happy looking otherwise.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I bet that it will develop as is, where it lies, but you can tape it up if
> you want to heal straight.
> 
> Nice and happy looking otherwise.


Well... i broke it trying to tie it down bit anyway for headroom on the COBs so ill probably just leave it.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother I Found A Couple Of Things That Caused Pre Maturing Browning Of Hairs All Of Which Were Pre Stages To Bud Rot. Like Humidity And Bud Laying Against Something. Now I Thought I Was On To Something With The P/K Booster But You Stated That You Don't Use Them So That Shot My Wad. Theirs Nothing You Will Find With A Google Search Well I Didn't. The False Pregnancy Thing Is Just A Conclusion that I Came To After A Couple Of Growers Suggested That It Was A Pollinated Bud And Looking At Many Pics Of Pollinated Buds. Well Like I Said Just A Guesstamate


Cheers, that's funny I googled the shit out of that term and found absolutely nothing - lol

I believe it's that specific pheno. Absolutely no seeds from 2x F2 branches and 1x BX1 branch off that plant. Now maybe the BR x Harlequin pollen got a little moisture but the pollen from the Blue Ripper male was used to hit other plants in there which produced seeds, like the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream that produced a bunch of back crossed seeds with the same pollen/batch.

So, waiting for a few days and will hit it again, this time with the BR x Harlequin pollen which looks just fine (going to hit another strain with that pollen to see if it makes seeds, just to see if it's the pollen) plus fresh Blue Ripper pollen off the male I have flowering in the breeding tent that should be ready by Friday.

I grabbed a pic of the other BR x Harlequin P2 pheno in there, it was a late add at the front of the room, small 2gal. No signs of the early brown hairs at Day 19:



And here's the P1 pheno at Day 21 but the hairs were turned at Day 16 and it's still the only one that did that so it's definitely not pollination:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Well... i broke it trying to tie it down bit anyway for headroom on the COBs so ill probably just leave it.


I've done that by necessity and accident a few times with no issues, it's early and has plenty of time to heal. If it didn't break right through it should bounce back up a bit on it's own. Amazing how much these plants can handle.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

Flower Room gals at Day 21/3 weeks. No shortage of bud sites coming in and looking pretty healthy so far...




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

So grabbed one of these CO2 sensors off Ali, seems to work just fine, temps and RH match up with my WiFi sensor so I think I can trust the CO2 reading. Now I see one reason the girls are happy in there, it fluctuates between 800-950 ppm lights on  This read was just after lights came on, going to try and capture lights out levels at some point...



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So grabbed one of these CO2 sensors off Ali, seems to work just fine, temps and RH match up with my WiFi sensor so I think I can trust the CO2 reading. Now I see one reason the girls are happy in there, it fluctuates between 800-950 ppm lights on  This read was just after lights came on, going to try and capture lights out levels at some point...
> 
> View attachment 3889969
> 
> Cheers


Where is your excess CO2 coming from?


----------



## redi jedi (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Where is your excess CO2 coming from?


Thats normal for a basement.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

redi jedi said:


> Thats normal for a basement.


Only one with CO2 sources. That's why I asked where it's coming from?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Where is your excess CO2 coming from?


Yeah, normal reading it would seem, thought it was a bit high so checked my next door neighbours and similar readings. Upstairs it's 400-500, normal outdoor is supposedly 300-400, haven't run it outdoor yet.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Only one with CO2 sources. That's why I asked where it's coming from?


Furnace is constantly exchanging air and bringing fresh air in from outdoor, whether it's winter for heating or air conditioner for summer that furnace is sucking in an almost constant supply of fresh air. My intake for fresh air is tied into my HVAC sucking air into the room 24/7.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, that's funny I googled the shit out of that term and found absolutely nothing - lol
> 
> I believe it's that specific pheno. Absolutely no seeds from 2x F2 branches and 1x BX1 branch off that plant. Now maybe the BR x Harlequin pollen got a little moisture but the pollen from the Blue Ripper male was used to hit other plants in there which produced seeds, like the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream that produced a bunch of back crossed seeds with the same pollen/batch.
> 
> ...


Brother Ive Seen This Strange Phenomon In Several Different Strains. Its That I Haven't Figured Out What Causes It Oh Well back To The Growing Board 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_pregnancy


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Furnace is constantly exchanging air and bringing fresh air in from outdoor, whether it's winter for heating or air conditioner for summer that furnace is sucking in an almost constant supply of fresh air. My intake for fresh air is tied into my HVAC sucking air into the room 24/7.


Maybe your furnace exhaust, then.


----------



## green217 (Jan 31, 2017)

love the soil temp data, wish i had some sensors set up to document my rooms conditions. Are you able to access the data in real time over the web? if so what kinda set up do you have? sorry about all the q's but I've been wanting to monitor grow conditions from away from home.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe your furnace exhaust, then.


Yeah doubt that though, it's vented outside, if that were the case it would be through the house, not isolated in the room. Will take some measurements over time to see what affects the levels. I adjusted the cam angle so I can get a remote read, it's down into the mid 500's right now.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 31, 2017)

nice


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

Wherever it's coming from, a little excess CO2 is of course not a bad thing- I'm just the type who needs to know its source.

Are there people and/or pets in the house all day? Water heater? Anything else using gas? The outside environment is now above 400ppm worldwide, at least a third of which is a direct result of human activity. I'm just curious about the difference between that and what you're measuring. It's possible that if you're close to a busy road you might be getting it there?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

green217 said:


> love the soil temp data, wish i had some sensors set up to document my rooms conditions. Are you able to access the data in real time over the web? if so what kinda set up do you have? sorry about all the q's but I've been wanting to monitor grow conditions from away from home.


Yeah those sensors are cool and nice tools to have for dialing in rooms/tents quick. You can set the intervals for each unit to whatever you want, I have them set to report every 15 minutes which gives me 2 weeks available for download if I want to keep the history. There's an app or you can just use a web browser to access the dashboard anytime.

On the newer one's each unit has 2x temp sensors, one is on a cable so you can measure temp at 2 levels at the same time + RH wherever the unit is sitting, you can see the one in the flower room, the white thing on the left wall. it's one of the older one's and just measures at the unit level, I try and sit it at canopy level and middle of the footprint. They're wireless so they can be moved around and the attachments like the wet sensor just plug into the bottom. It can be used in water like my cloner, or soil. They're not that expensive and I just replaced my first one which was around 4 years old and bought another so I have 4 now. I only have one of the wet probes and I move that to any unit.

You have to buy one complete kit with the station, and then you can connect up to 5x sensors to that station. here's more info on them.
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/temperature-and-humidity-monitor-and-alert-system-with-wet-temperature-probe/


----------



## green217 (Jan 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah those sensors are cool and nice tools to have for dialing in rooms/tents quick. You can set the intervals for each unit to whatever you want, I have them set to report every 15 minutes which gives me 2 weeks available for download if I want to keep the history. There's an app or you can just use a web browser to access the dashboard anytime.
> 
> On the newer one's each unit has 2x temp sensors, one is on a cable so you can measure temp at 2 levels at the same time + RH wherever the unit is sitting, you can see the one in the flower room, the white thing on the left wall. it's one of the older one's and just measures at the unit level, I try and sit it at canopy level and middle of the footprint. They're wireless so they can be moved around and the attachments like the wet sensor just plug into the bottom. It can be used in water like my cloner, or soil. They're not that expensive and I just replaced my first one which was around 4 years old and bought another so I have 4 now. I only have one of the wet probes and I move that to any unit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!
I will be investing in one soon, price is definitely worth it.


----------



## redi jedi (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Only one with CO2 sources. That's why I asked where it's coming from?


People are Co2 sources....Co2 being heavier than air...basements are below ground...common man!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wherever it's coming from, a little excess CO2 is of course not a bad thing- I'm just the type who needs to know its source.
> 
> Are there people and/or pets in the house all day? Water heater? Anything else using gas? The outside environment is now above 400ppm worldwide, at least a third of which is a direct result of human activity. I'm just curious about the difference between that and what you're measuring. It's possible that if you're close to a busy road you might be getting it there?


Yeah I get it, I think it's a variable in a house depending on activity. You're right on the gas, water tank and dryer sit down there, they're both gas. Everything else like washer, stove are electric.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

redi jedi said:


> People are Co2 sources....Co2 being heavier than air...basements are below ground...common man!


And that's fine if that's the cause, bro.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

redi jedi said:


> People are Co2 sources....Co2 being heavier than air...basements are below ground...common man!


I'll say they are (people), I went into the room and it was sitting at 540'sh, closed the door and stood a couple of feet from the sensor for about 5 minutes watching it go up. It was still increasing as I took the pic below, it increased by 200 ppm by the time I left. Lesson: Spend more time in the garden - lol


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Feb 1, 2017)

On my co2 meter I get 340-360ppms outside in Philly(tested 3yrs ago). Indoors, Summer around 400-700ppms(ac) and winter 600-1200ppms in a 12 apt building with all electric appliances. 

bottom line people,pets matter


----------



## redi jedi (Feb 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'll say they are (people), I went into the room and it was sitting at 540'sh, closed the door and stood a couple of feet from the sensor for about 5 minutes watching it go up. It was still increasing as I took the pic below, it increased by 200 ppm by the time I left. Lesson: Spend more time in the garden - lol
> 
> View attachment 3890508


We exhale 2200-2500ppm with every breath.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow. That kinda makes how the greenies want us all to be feeding the tree make sense, to the extent possible anyhow. They see CO2 as poison rather than as food for plants. We are Greenhouse Gas Producers!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

redi jedi said:


> We exhale 2200-2500ppm with every breath.


We'd have to, to make that much of a difference and that fast in a 4x9.5x7' room. Or I could just be full of hot air as they say - lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> We'd have to, to make that much of a difference and that fast in a 4x9.5x7' room. Or I could just be full of hot air as they say - lol


My concern was for the nature and safety of the source, that's all.

Basements are awesome places to grow for lots of reasons lol


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My concern was for the nature and safety of the source, that's all.
> 
> Basements are awesome places to grow for lots of reasons lol


Oh yeah realize that, always good to know the cause. Looks like just normal daily activity can increase it in the house quite easily, but it also seems to drop back to normal levels quite fast. I really hadn't looked at or considered CO2 levels. So far looks normal in the 500-600 range throughout the house, basement looks more like 600-800 depending on what's going on. Pretty sure the first readings I grabbed were higher due to having the washer/dryer going all day (dryer is gas and so is the hot water tank supplying the washer).

From what I've read I think the only time you'd need to be concerned is if your readings were 1,000+ ppm constantly and you had no explanation as to what was raising and keeping them at those levels. I don't have a lot of people in the house normally, myself, GF & cat but readings in the kitchen while we were all there and cooking were in the 1,000 range. Left the sensor there for an hour while we were in other areas of the house and it was down to 600. Next time I have a bunch of people in the house, specially winter with everything closed up, I'll try and remember to take some readings, betting it could get into the 1500-2000 in the kitchen.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

The conventional wisdom is that 1500ppm is best for growing plants faster.

There is also plenty of research that shows plants growing fewer stoma in such conditions, because they don't need as much surface area to take it up.

I've also heard that some people are experimenting with running their CO2 supplementation in bursts, although I haven't seen a lot of numbers on the timing.

I'm running mine in one hour on and one hour off cycles during daytime hours, my thinking is that I don't want the plants to get used to a constant high level and see the effectiveness of the technique be undermined.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The conventional wisdom is that 1500ppm is best for growing plants faster.
> 
> There is also plenty of research that shows plants growing fewer stoma in such conditions, because they don't need as much surface area to take it up.
> 
> ...


Yeah the science is there and makes perfect sense for CO2 supplementation. I personally wouldn't bother as I grow more than I need as-is and it looks like a pain in the ass, plus red flag (carrying tanks in/out of the house) and more work. The alternative imo is getting them as much fresh air as possible which I'm doing already.


----------



## Growdict (Feb 1, 2017)

lots of normal reasons to have tanks though. bbq, outdoor patio heater, beer making, paint ball, scuba ( i am near the ocean), hobby welding.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

He's already sporting an elevated co2 number, the difference between 6-800 and 1500ppm isn't likely to be enormous. He's already growing more than he needs. I'd say run it like it is.

Regarding tanks; when you do a weekly run for the tank refill, someone will notice eventually.


----------



## Growdict (Feb 1, 2017)

yep, i dont have a co2 meter, but suspect my basement is about the same, a little higher than ambient 400ppm. 4ppl, 2 dogs in the house


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Regarding tanks; when you do a weekly run for the tank refill, someone will notice eventually.


^^^ that right there is the #1 reason I wouldn't bother ^^^
I try and stay well under the radar and plan to stay that way unless/until it's fully legalized, meaning I can grow what I need/want, not what some suit in a government office says I can grow. Not interested in being that red flag or random pick for inspection in a government database. They have as much information on me as I'm willing to give up, driver's license, passport, and tax account. Same reason I stay off that FB site.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> ^^^ that right there is the #1 reason I wouldn't bother ^^^
> I try and stay well under the radar and plan to stay that way unless/until it's fully legalized, meaning I can grow what I need/want, not what some suit in a government office says I can grow. Not interested in being that red flag or random pick for inspection in a government database. They have as much information on me as I'm willing to give up, driver's license, passport, and tax account. Same reason I stay off that FB site.



Truer words never spoken. I got popped about 16 years ago and learned the hard way. Fortunately, it was fixable, although I still cant legally touch a firearm. I told myself, I would never ever consider crossing the line again. Just a patient now with some growing female company, livin life


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Truer words never spoken. I got popped about 16 years ago and learned the hard way. Fortunately, it was fixable, although I still cant legally touch a firearm. I told myself, I would never ever consider crossing the line again. Just a patient now with some growing female company, livin life


As you and anyone should be able to, not hurting anyone, just chilling with some green


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 2, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Truer words never spoken. I got popped about 16 years ago and learned the hard way. Fortunately, it was fixable, although I still cant legally touch a firearm. I told myself, I would never ever consider crossing the line again. Just a patient now with some growing female company, livin life


I got popped about 9 years ago, before I started growing. Pretty sure I was setup.
kept my gun rights luckily.Felonies dropped to misdemeanors after probation.
I go back and forth about if my state legalized or regulated if id apply. I also hate the idea of being in a database and any law enforcement being able to see it. But I would love to be "legal" and not have to worry. But once your in the system your in. I learned that 9 years ago. DNA and fingerprints permanently on file, fbi number, ect.
At some point people need medicine. If your not in a med state and have the skill set, its almost an obligation to provide clean safe medicine. Import stuff is so hit and miss.
Im also a rastafarian, with an inalienable religious right to cultivate. My state has a strong state constitution protecting religious rights, although I dont want to test it (well I kind of do).

GroErr your on point as always.
Look forward to watching what you do. Apologies for the rant.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I got popped about 9 years ago, before I started growing. Pretty sure I was setup.
> kept my gun rights luckily.Felonies dropped to misdemeanors after probation.
> I go back and forth about if my state legalized or regulated if id apply. I also hate the idea of being in a database and any law enforcement being able to see it. But I would love to be "legal" and not have to worry. But once your in the system your in. I learned that 9 years ago. DNA and fingerprints permanently on file, fbi number, ect.
> At some point people need medicine. If your not in a med state and have the skill set, its almost an obligation to provide clean safe medicine. Import stuff is so hit and miss.
> ...


Cheers @rocknratm no problem good discussion, sorry to hear about your situation, this kind of shit affects all of us. Even in legal states people are getting harassed for one thing or another and now you guys have that Trump wild card to deal with. We're supposed to be going legal up here and they're still busting dispensaries because they don't fit into the governments version of "legal". To me it all adds up to staying under the radar and continuing the fight for our right to grow until it's truly legal.


----------



## indianajones (Feb 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah the science is there and makes perfect sense for CO2 supplementation. I personally wouldn't bother as I grow more than I need as-is and it looks like a pain in the ass, plus red flag (carrying tanks in/out of the house) and more work. The alternative imo is getting them as much fresh air as possible which I'm doing already.


the other option would be to purchase some mushroom grow kits. 
a 5 lb oyster, lion's mane, or shiitake grow kit adds about a pound 
of CO2 over 2 weeks. lots of positives to using mushroom mycelium 
for CO2, you end up with some (1-2 lbs of mushrooms) food, can 
add the spent substrate block to your soil, pleurotus/oyster mushrooms 
are carnivores of nematodes, so it helps add complexity to the soil 
food web, the medicinal aspects of the mushrooms, etc.

do i remember you saying you're in Canada? i have a few friends who 
are commercial mushroom farmers that i could refer you to.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

Oysters will make food for you almost without fail...one of the strongest fruiters.

They are Spore Bombs though, and some are sensitive, so harvest promptly.

I am going to look at my mushroom library today....


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2017)

indianajones said:


> the other option would be to purchase some mushroom grow kits.
> a 5 lb oyster, lion's mane, or shiitake grow kit adds about a pound
> of CO2 over 2 weeks. lots of positives to using mushroom mycelium
> for CO2, you end up with some (1-2 lbs of mushrooms) food, can
> ...


Does it work with the magic variety? Dual crops  I'm good but interesting didn't know about that, natural CO2 sounds better that a big tank with a red flag on it


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2017)

Just about to head out, a 24 hour mid-winter escape to Niagara Falls with a couple of friends that we haven't seen in a while. They even got Three Dog Night tickets for us - lol Not a band I'd normally go see, they gotta be in their 70's by now, but a good excuse to go down and party


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL, they might need an extra dog to warm up these days. :0)

You will probably find that they rock it and have a great time doing it.

Cubensis is another strong and easy grower, to be honest. They grow on
sawdust or straw as well and compost or manure. I will be making Shiitake
mostly as those we eat whenever I make them.

JD


----------



## indianajones (Feb 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Does it work with the magic variety? Dual crops  I'm good but interesting didn't know about that, natural CO2 sounds better that a big tank with a red flag on it


it most definitely works with the magic variety!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

indianajones said:


> it most definitely works with the magic variety!


Lol, sounds like you could know from first hand experience


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

Some Day 25 buds, getting frosty in there 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1:



Blue Ripper F2/P5:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

Group shot at Day 25, stacking up the colas and cruising along nicely.




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

Last stop for the day in the breeding tent with the Blue Ripper male just about ready to start dropping pollen on the Blue Ripper F2/P5 and Harlequin at Day 19. They'll be well pollinated by mid to end of this week then I'll collect the rest of the pollen and chop the male next weekend.


 

Cheers


----------



## green217 (Feb 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some Day 25 buds, getting frosty in there
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1:
> 
> ...


need to shoot me some of those beans your making seems your finding some nice phenos! Your BRxBD looks like it's gong to be super frosty, shit it already is


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)

Where'd the floor go?

:0)


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

green217 said:


> need to shoot me some of those beans your making seems your finding some nice phenos! Your BRxBD looks like it's gong to be super frosty, shit it already is


That's a crazy frosty pheno, this is the 1st gen clone and looking good. I could have some F1's and BX that are just now ready to germ (PM). I hit that pheno from seed, back crossed to the original Blue Ripper male. I have the pollen out from an F1 BR x BD male to make some F2's


----------



## GroErr (Feb 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Where'd the floor go?
> 
> :0)


Lol, not much grey showing now, mainly green


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Last stop for the day in the breeding tent with the Blue Ripper male just about ready to start dropping pollen on the Blue Ripper F2/P5 and Harlequin at Day 19. They'll be well pollinated by mid to end of this week then I'll collect the rest of the pollen and chop the male next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3892803
> View attachment 3892804
> ...



Ive always wondered but was afeared to ask... if you start a male and a female at the same time and they grow up together in the same garden.. the male must mature far more quickly, yes? So that the pollen can, fly and get the girls pollinated in time for them to carry the seeds to maturity, yes? 

So does the time line look like... the males compared to the females?


----------



## green217 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Ive always wondered but was afeared to ask... if you start a male and a female at the same time and they grow up together in the same garden.. the male must mature far more quickly, yes? So that the pollen can, fly and get the girls pollinated in time for them to carry the seeds to maturity, yes?
> 
> So does the time line look like... the males compared to the females?


Male plant will start making pollen sacs as soon as it's sexed and IME they show a little faster than the girls. I've heard it takes around 2 weeks for the sacks to begin to open. So by the time pistils are good and set the pollen will more than likely be out with more pollen sacs forming. I've never bred anything though, and cull males as soon as they are identified so my answer is just an educated guess so to speak, just wanted to add my 2 cents.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 4, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Ive always wondered but was afeared to ask... if you start a male and a female at the same time and they grow up together in the same garden.. the male must mature far more quickly, yes? So that the pollen can, fly and get the girls pollinated in time for them to carry the seeds to maturity, yes?
> 
> So does the time line look like... the males compared to the females?


Yeah depends a bit on the strain but typically males will be ready to start opening up the sacs around the 20-25 day mark. BUT, when you put a male in at the same time as the females, they'll always be ready when the girls are ready to party. It's like they synch up, gotta love nature. That Blue Ripper male is always fully matured and ready to collect the pollen around Day 23-25.

Some of the pods on that male are actually open now but maybe 5% so far. If you zoom in just below the purple flowers on that male, you'll see one fully opened with his "bananas" ready to go 

If I'm pollinating with existing pollen I like to hit them around Day 21-23, by that time the flowers are ready on the females and gives them a good 5-6 weeks to build fatty's  I waited a few extra days and just hit 2 of them to see if I can get the Blue Dream x Harlequin P1 fem to take some pollen. Something went wrong last time I hit it so giving it another shot Used Blue Ripper pollen and Blue Ripper x Harlequin to test as I know the Blue Ripper pollen is good (it made some seeds on other plants last round).


----------



## GroErr (Feb 4, 2017)

green217 said:


> Male plant will start making pollen sacs as soon as it's sexed and IME they show a little faster than the girls. I've heard it takes around 2 weeks for the sacks to begin to open. So by the time pistils are good and set the pollen will more than likely be out with more pollen sacs forming. I've never bred anything though, and cull males as soon as they are identified so my answer is just an educated guess so to speak, just wanted to add my 2 cents.


2 weeks is definitely on the high end of sexing and getting them out of there if you're not looking to pollinate. Some of the sacs will start opening early and it takes so little pollen to hit your whole crop.


----------



## green217 (Feb 4, 2017)

yeah i have always got them out as soon as identified. Last thing I want is a whole room of seeds at this point. I am considering throwing a little around next round. I hate I chucked my FB male now, it was super vigorous, and had a strong scent through veg. Might just try and self one of the clones, got a lot of learning to do though.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 4, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah i have always got them out as soon as identified. Last thing I want is a whole room of seeds at this point. I am considering throwing a little around next round. I hate I chucked my FB male now, it was super vigorous, and had a strong scent through veg. Might just try and self one of the clones, got a lot of learning to do though.


Yeah controlled pollination is better for sure - lol Lots of ways to go with crosses/seeds, keeps it interesting. Gotta have patience and find the right phenos, I've had really good results just crossing what I'd consider keepers. Males are more difficult but going with the smelly/vigorous males is a good bet. That Blue Ripper male smells strong in flowering as well as the stem rubs in veg, if I had to worry about the smell I'd have to run a carbon filter for the last couple of weeks. It's made some nice babies. So far that Blue Ripper line has shown that if I get a strong stem rub in veg, I end up with a keeper male or female, the females with that trait have all finished around 8 weeks too


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 5, 2017)

Day 27/4 weeks, ~3x6.5' of bud coming up 





Cheers


----------



## SidLascivious (Feb 6, 2017)

Great thread. May I inquire as to the current 315cmh reflector (if any)/ballast/bulb combo you'd recommend for a 3x3? Maybe the best combo and the best budget combo?

I was looking at this:



Thank you for all the great info already and if you're able to drop a recommendation that'd be much appreciated


----------



## SidLascivious (Feb 6, 2017)

I also found this... thoughts? Or did I miss that you already addressed it ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Head anything on getting pics back. Your girls must be shoo k not being in the glamour page! Lol. My bitches are. Ig pig0959


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2017)

SidLascivious said:


> Great thread. May I inquire as to the current 315cmh reflector (if any)/ballast/bulb combo you'd recommend for a 3x3? Maybe the best combo and the best budget combo?
> 
> I was looking at this:
> 
> ...


Hey bad timing I haven't been able to login since this post. Can't see the pics any more until they figure out the site issues but Ceramic Science I think it was and should be cheaper than that. Check out the link below for growershouse, the ballast conversion kit and bulb would be ~$248, then you'd need to add a reflector, ideally vertical but those bulbs will run horizontal.
http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit

You're probably better off posting some questions in this thread as there's a lot of guys running 315's from different manufacturers in there.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-82#post-13359794


----------



## GroErr (Feb 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Head anything on getting pics back. Your girls must be shoo k not being in the glamour page! Lol. My bitches are. Ig pig0959


Lol, just getting logged in since the site went down, been a while wholly crap. Just as well I've been out of it with a flu bug that's kept me in bed for the last few days. Brutal, never had one this bad, and it's not a "man flu", my GF has it and was whining worse than I've been - lol

Took some bud shots but they haven't figured out the pic issue yet, I can't upload anything and even existing pics aren't showing up


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Ugh. Hate to hear about the flu. Had that about month ago knock my yep in the dirt. Miss you post. Feel better soon. Must of been pretty medicated on my last post here.jesus.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey Gro, I was waiting for it to come back.

Who the fuck would waste a bot army to shut down Roll It up?

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hey Gro, I was waiting for it to come back.
> 
> Who the fuck would waste a bot army to shut down Roll It up?
> 
> ...


it doesnt take an army anymore unless you're doing something massive. you can run a ddos program and take down most sites


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hey Gro, I was waiting for it to come back.
> 
> Who the fuck would waste a bot army to shut down Roll It up?
> 
> ...


Cheers JD. still can't post any pics though!! Not so sure I'm buying the DoS explanation or why they're taking so long to get their pics back up unless those servers that store/serve up images are on a segment that's still under attack. Or they were using hosted servers that happened to be also hosting the child porn anon was targeting.



visajoe1 said:


> it doesnt take an army anymore unless you're doing something massive. you can run a ddos program and take down most sites


Way too easy, there are ways to block them now but it costs $$, skills, proper configuration and most sites run on a shoestring budget for security.

RE: Anonymous: Anyone see the irony in hackers taking down the dark web? It's kind of like burning down your own playground - lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2017)

jonesin' for my GroErr porn......


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> jonesin' for my GroErr porn......


Lol, getting a bit shaky over here, can't even get my daily Who's Got The Frostiest Buds fix $%#! Hope your ski conditions are good over there Bob, sucking dirt up here all season so far. We got a few inches over the last couple of days and I couldn't get out (don't have the energy to even strap up my boots never mind ski). Now today it's 37F and melting


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, getting a bit shaky over here, can't even get my daily Who's Got The Frostiest Buds fix $%#! Hope your ski conditions are good over there Bob, sucking dirt up here all season so far. We got a few inches over the last couple of days and I couldn't get out (don't have the energy to even strap up my boots never mind ski). Now today it's 37F and melting


we,ve had record snow this year, but also more rain days than Iv ever seen.
I was supposed to be in Mammoth last week to test next years equipment for a shop in my local mountains, but they clocked 131mph winds at mid mountain two days before the event ! 
then it rained for two days, they have since received 54" fresh........so Im shootin for this coming week for 3 or 4 days. Hope ya feel better soon, I got hit with a chest thing during our last dump here so I missed the "great" days. goona be a looong season a Mammoth this year, Im not stressin'
I skied wed - fri local, 64*F...snow was soft to say the least....


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> we,ve had record snow this year, but also more rain days than Iv ever seen.
> I was supposed to be in Mammoth last week to test next years equipment for a shop in my local mountains, but they clocked 131mph winds at mid mountain two days before the event !
> then it rained for two days, they have since received 54" fresh........so Im shootin for this coming week for 3 or 4 days. Hope ya feel better soon, I got hit with a chest thing during our last dump here so I missed the "great" days. goona be a looong season a Mammoth this year, Im not stressin'
> I skied wed - fri local, 64*F...snow was soft to say the least....


Some crazy swings, sounds like we may need to get used to it, feast or famine as they say. Enjoy, hope you get out this week with that fresh stuff!


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> we,ve had record snow this year, but also more rain days than Iv ever seen.
> I was supposed to be in Mammoth last week to test next years equipment for a shop in my local mountains, but they clocked 131mph winds at mid mountain two days before the event !
> then it rained for two days, they have since received 54" fresh........so Im shootin for this coming week for 3 or 4 days. Hope ya feel better soon, I got hit with a chest thing during our last dump here so I missed the "great" days. goona be a looong season a Mammoth this year, Im not stressin'
> I skied wed - fri local, 64*F...snow was soft to say the least....


I heard Mammoth plans to stay open to July 4 this year, incredible. Let it snow!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> I heard Mammoth plans to stay open to July 4 this year, incredible. Let it snow!!


they were open untill july 4th last year with 1/2 the snow ! 
Rumor is they are gonna try to stay open all year & not close. Im not sure how that will affect the mountain biking, as they make lots of cash from that.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> they were open untill july 4th last year with 1/2 the snow !
> Rumor is they are gonna try to stay open all year & not close. Im not sure how that will affect the mountain biking, as they make lots of cash from that.


Even better news!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

Argh $%^! I could be harvesting by the time the pic function comes back online - lol

The Blue Pyramid got the pull at Day 48 last round so it only has a couple of weeks, coming up to week 5 it's been liking the cooler winter lights off temps, it's showing some wild yellows and oranges in the last few days, beautiful pheno. Will get a couple of pics up when they get this site going.

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

BluePyramid-Day32-1.JPG


----------



## GroErr (Feb 12, 2017)

Are we there yet? 

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

Camshot Flower Room Day34 02-12-2017-COBs.jpg


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 12, 2017)

%*%£€$& No come on RIU


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> *The following error occurred*
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> ...



arrrrgggghhhhh!!! hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Argh $%^! I could be harvesting by the time the pic function comes back online - lol


Now That's Some Funny Shit Right Their


----------



## SaltyNuts (Feb 13, 2017)

fuckin' stoners, man


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> fuckin' stoners, man


Lol, someone should let them know there's faster ways of restoring the pics than using USB keys


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 24, 2017)

Hells bells are we back. Ah no pics still


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Hells bells are we back. Ah no pics still


One step at a time...


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> One step at a time...


Think they may have got stuck on step 1, the bong step.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2017)

Let me try:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 24, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Let me try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works when you click the link or reply to still


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Howdy rowdy's, I see we're back to where we were about 3 weeks ago $#%! I wasn't far off when I said I'd be harvesting before we get operational with pics. My Blue Pyramid has a few days at most and a couple of others will be ready in a week! The higher w/sq. ft. this round and 12/12 vs. 12.5/11.5 seems to have worked well, looking like they'll all be done in the 8-9 week range and nice fat donkey's developing on them.

Have the 6x Panama regs up-potted to 1gal's, still no definite sex on any of them but looking like 3 males and 3 females. A couple are smelling dank and will go through regardless of their sex. Just super-cropped a couple of the taller one's I'm thinking are males to keep their height manageable.

Finishing trimming up the last 2 BPP's I pulled several weeks back so will have final weights this weekend, looking like 800g's total with about 700g of budz, quite a stash and I've probably smoked 1/2 oz. total - lol There's going to be a lot of bud going to sift for meds  These lights can easily produce 1.5 gpw using decent producing clones. I'm looking at another pound coming up from the 6x 3gal, plus I put another 4x 2gal in there on the end so the room is packed again. Those 2gal's are all seeded and will take a little longer as they're not getting much light but coming along fine 

Also have 6x 3gal clones coming up for next round in the veg tent. All are looking good and will be quite a bit larger than the current round by the time I flip them in ~10-14 days or so 

Just flipped 2x males in the breeding tent today, the Blue Ripper x Harlequin and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Flipping them so the fresh pollen will be available to toss on some of the next round coming up.

Now let's get some f'n pics up here or it never happened!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2017)

You been kicking it! All cob?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> You been kicking it! All cob?


Cheers @Pig4buzz yes all COBs, the environment have been perfect so no need to fire up the LEC to add some heat in there. Weather's been closer to spring like than winter over here this year. Temps in the room been 78-80F and RH with the room full is staying 45-55% with the dehuey kicking in here & there during lights out.

Noticed you've harvested some out from under the LEC, let me know your thoughts on any differences you're seeing or smelling from under the COB run you have going.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2017)

Both plants that are same (golden) different lights at 49 8/9 strain told. Golden smell is very strong, yet maybe even more under cob.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Both plants that are same (golden) different lights at 49 8/9 strain told. Golden smell is very strong, yet maybe even more under cob.


Good comparison having one of each under different lights. Not seeing any downside to the COBs over here, doesn't seem to matter how I run them, the density and terps are consistently good  Definitely seemed to have sped up a bit in maturity running them at closer to 30w/sq. ft and 14-16" above canopy this round. not seeing any of the 3gal's going beyond 9 weeks.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Good comparison having one of each under different lights. Not seeing any downside to the COBs over here, doesn't seem to matter how I run them, the density and terps are consistently good  Definitely seemed to have sped up a bit in maturity running them at closer to 30w/sq. ft and 14-16" above canopy this round. not seeing any of the 3gal's going beyond 9 weeks.


Think running about same w/per/sq' little more same height. %*%&#*. Fix da pics!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Think running about same w/per/sq' little more same height. %*%&#*. Fix da pics!


I know, I have a backlog of bud porn and donkey dicks, going to try linking to youtube or the like, I've noticed linked videos seem to work on a couple of threads like the Party Cup comp...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

I am so jealous! I have been trying to get a good Panama or Sinaloa cut.
How are stem rubs of the Panama smelling?
Any purple veins in the stems?
Remember that the conditions in Panama are hot and humid.

Current weather in Panama City:

Scattered Thunderstorms

High - 92°
Low - 73°
Rain - 50% 
Wind - S 5 mph 
Humidity - 59% 
*UV Index - Extreme *
Sunrise - 6:33 am 
Sunset - 6:29 pm 
Moonrise - 5:42 am 
Moonset - 5:50 pm

You might want to fire up your LEC.

Can't wait to see those plants grown in your lab!     

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I am so jealous! I have been trying to get a good Panama or Sinaloa cut.
> How are stem rubs of the Panama smelling?
> Any purple veins in the stems?
> Remember that the conditions in Panama are hot and humid.
> ...


Hey Mo, hope all's well down your way. Those Panama's are looking and smelling pretty good so far, there's 3 that have a nice strong smell on the stem rub so keeping a close eye on them, hoping to get one of each best case but will take wither a male or female if it's dank smelling. Hoping to sex them by next weekend so I can clone & flip them within the next couple of weeks to see them in flowering.

Veg environment in the tent they're in is running 77-80F and RH is 60-65% so not so bad. Flower room will be full when they eventually get in there so will be able to run them around 80F/50-55% RH. Expect they'll take a bit of time to flower so will have to account for a 12 week run with the fems


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Trying a video link, not practical as it took 2 hours to process/upload!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2017)

Awesome! Looking good as always. Got a beautiful fade going!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

Worth it!!!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Awesome! Looking good as always. Got a beautiful fade going!


Cheers, glad it worked after all that time processing the video, went to hockey, grabbed some dinner, when I got back it was still uploading - lol

The Blue Pyramid and the Blue Ripper x Harlequin have some nice fade colours going with the 65F temps lights out


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Worth it!!!


Cheers Mo, will try some stills next to see if they link out, or 10 second videos, damn things get too large!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

They are beautiful plants!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

So I was trying to edit the album and sharing options for the video I posted and f'd it up and now I can't edit the post/link for some reason.

Anyhow, trying a link out to a YouTube (Google) "Album" to see how that works, some recent bud porn in there 

https://goo.gl/photos/cU6Sj1cGEndabXBKA

(Works but only the link, doesn't show an inline image like the videos do!)


----------



## thccbdhealth (Feb 26, 2017)

Do you have to have google photo app to view them?, i could join the Album with my google account but still didnt see any photos.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Do you have to have google photo app to view them?, i could join the Album with my google account but still didnt see any photos.


I didn't think so but I'm just f'n around trying to find a way to post pics and already had the youtube/google account setup. Not crazy about the security on any of these external sites for posting pics The google/youtube options and apps suck at managing them from what I've experienced so far. Don't know how compatible those albums are, just a test. Will try accessing it with my MacBook/safari and iPad to see what comes up. I used my Windows/IE11 notebook to post them and have it set to public, it says anyone with access to the link can view them...


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So I was trying to edit the album and sharing options for the video I posted and f'd it up and now I can't edit the post/link for some reason.
> 
> Anyhow, trying a link out to a YouTube (Google) "Album" to see how that works, some recent bud porn in there
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice donkies n frosty! Np seeing


----------



## thccbdhealth (Feb 26, 2017)

Turns put i didnt know how to wprk the page.
have to hit the 3 dots then slideshow
looking great
your lighting in that garden?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looking good. Nice donkies n frosty! Np seeing


Cheers glad to hear you could see them, I was able to see them on the iPad ad MacBook as well and not signed into the account so it should work for most browsers. Nice thing is most of them have 2 weeks to fatten up those donkeys 



thccbdhealth said:


> Turns put i didnt know how to wprk the page.
> have to hit the 3 dots then slideshow
> looking great
> your lighting in that garden?


Yeah their apps aren't very intuitive, they suck for a major player like Google imo but glad you got to them.

I'm running just the 3590 Tasty LED COBs right now as the environment has been perfect with those. It's been a relatively warm winter so haven't fired up the LEC's for a couple of rounds. Finding the COBs are doing the job well enough on their own and no need for extra heat so far.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Trying a re-post of the fixed video, couldn't fix it so re-posted it:


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Pics are back!!

Overview of the Flower Room @day 47/45/40. Good timing it's the donkey dick phase 




Cheers


----------



## thccbdhealth (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'm running just the 3590 Tasty LED COBs right now as the environment has been perfect with those. It's been a relatively warm winter so haven't fired up the LEC's for a couple of rounds. Finding the COBs are doing the job well enough on their own and no need for extra heat so far.



Really, that's all under cob lighting?
how many of tasty's units are you running?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Some bud porn for us porn degenerates 

Blue Ripper x Harlequin Day 47:



Plemon Day 47:



Blue Ripper F2/P5 Day 47:



Blue Pyramid Day 47:



Jack The Ripper Day 45:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream Day 45:



Harlequin Day 40 (seeded by Blue Ripper):



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Really, that's all under cob lighting?
> how many of tasty's units are you running?


Yes, just finished a run with 9 strains, 13 phenos, including several from seed that pulled ~800g total/~700g of bud.

Running 600w total spread out across 2x 150w bars & 3x 100w bars. Bud quality under these COBs is outstanding


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some bud porn for us porn degenerates
> 
> Blue Ripper x Harlequin Day 47:
> 
> ...


More alien gay animal porn, I see? You perv.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yes, just finished a run with 9 strains, 13 phenos, including several from seed that pulled ~800g total/~700g of bud.
> 
> Running 600w total spread out across 2x 150w bars & 3x 100w bars. Bud quality under these COBs is outstanding


What would you say your Watts/sq ft is at in there?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What would you say your Watts/sq ft is at in there?


I'm running about 30w/sq. ft. for the original batch and stretching it to probably 20w/sq. ft on the end (front when you first walk into the room) as those are just seeded plants that I needed out of the breeding tent so I could flip a couple of males. Not concerned on how long those seeded plants go, in fact with less lighting if they take longer like some did last round, it wouldn't be a bad thing for letting the seeds get fatter/more mature...


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Close up of the Blue Ripper F2/P5 open pollinated by the Blue Ripper male. Definitely took that studs pollen 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking good as always G hope all is well!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as always G hope all is well!


Cheers Evil, glad to see you're back on, saw your post about the move. Hope things go well on that end for you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, glad to see you're back on, saw your post about the move. Hope things go well on that end for you


As well as can be brother, gonna start my QB vs HPS run soon the HPS side is a week in already I see pics are working today so will be posting the new babies in a bit. I think I might toss some rippers in on the next non auto flower run we will see. Lot less space here to work with but still enough for my needs.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> As well as can be brother, gonna start my QB vs HPS run soon the HPS side is a week in already I see pics are working today so will be posting the new babies in a bit. I think I might toss some rippers in on the next non auto flower run we will see. Lot less space here to work with but still enough for my needs.


One day and one step at a time brother, I know what it's like to go through the shit you're dealing with, never a good ride 

Your 3x3' can pull some nice weights, can't wait to see those QB's in action!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> One day and one step at a time brother, I know what it's like to go through the shit you're dealing with, never a good ride
> 
> Your 3x3' can pull some nice weights, can't wait to see those QB's in action!


Yeah I will be playing with (2) 3x3's so 

Gonna see how growing veggies outside up north goes too, my biggest issue now is lack of humidity vs almost 100% all the time lol..........


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I will be playing with (2) 3x3's so
> 
> Gonna see how growing veggies outside up north goes too, my biggest issue now is lack of humidity vs almost 100% all the time lol..........


Yeah that's lots of room, well except for those monster sativas - lol Hope you get things dialed in soon, different environment for sure...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that's lots of room, well except for those monster sativas - lol Hope you get things dialed in soon, different environment for sure...


The monster Sativas will not get anywhere as big as before I can't let them lol, not enough height now. BUT I do want to try a SCROG run with one of them


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I will be playing with (2) 3x3's so
> 
> Gonna see how growing veggies outside up north goes too, my biggest issue now is lack of humidity vs almost 100% all the time lol..........


Put up a link to the thread so I can tag along.

Best bet for excess RH is a chiller, next best thing is good ventilation.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Put up a link to the thread so I can tag along.
> 
> Best bet for excess RH is a chiller, next best thing is good ventilation.


I will the QB light will be shipping too and I'm ordering the last of what I need to get that run going today. So there should be beans going into dirt by the end of next week. The 2 beans in the HPS are in my "evil's adventures" thread but I will be consolidating it to one thread once both are up and running to make my life easier. 

I'm only debating whether to SCROG or not this run with these girls......never done it before but love what I am seeing so far with LST in the last couple grows.........


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The monster Sativas will not get anywhere as big as before I can't let them lol, not enough height now. BUT I do want to try a SCROG run with one of them


For sure, SCROG or vertical is the way to go with those lanky beatches


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'm running about 30w/sq. ft. for the original batch and stretching it to probably 20w/sq. ft on the end (front when you first walk into the room) as those are just seeded plants that I needed out of the breeding tent so I could flip a couple of males. Not concerned on how long those seeded plants go, in fact with less lighting if they take longer like some did last round, it wouldn't be a bad thing for letting the seeds get fatter/more mature...


I've been running my CXB3590 chips at about 56W each. 4 chips to a module, each module covers 6 sq ft. That's almost 38W/sq ft and it's borderline excessive. I'm going to try to run just three modules to a 24 sq ft trellis panel instead of 4, that will bring it down to just over 28W/sq ft and be much more manageable.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've been running my CXB3590 chips at about 56W each. 4 chips to a module, each module covers 6 sq ft. That's almost 38W/sq ft and it's borderline excessive. I'm going to try to run just three modules to a 24 sq ft trellis panel instead of 4, that will bring it down to just over 28W/sq ft and be much more manageable.


Yeah I think a target of 30w/sq. ft. is a good balance, you should do fine at 28w. The 3gal's have run at ~30 this round and seem to be heading to a ~63 day finish other than a couple that will finish within 8 weeks or less.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Probably the nicest looking plant I've run. The lower lights-off temps - 65-68 gave this Blue Pyramid some nice colours in the last couple of weeks. Beautiful plant and dank, nothing wrong with that 



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Probably the nicest looking plant I've run. The lower lights-off temps - 65-68 gave this Blue Pyramid some nice colours in the last couple of weeks. Beautiful plant and dank, nothing wrong with that
> 
> View attachment 3894956
> 
> Cheers


That's a beautiful picture wow!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Probably the nicest looking plant I've run. The lower lights-off temps - 65-68 gave this Blue Pyramid some nice colours in the last couple of weeks. Beautiful plant and dank, nothing wrong with that
> 
> View attachment 3894956
> 
> Cheers


Oooooo pretty girl!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I will the QB light will be shipping too and I'm ordering the last of what I need to get that run going today. So there should be beans going into dirt by the end of next week. The 2 beans in the HPS are in my "evil's adventures" thread but I will be consolidating it to one thread once both are up and running to make my life easier.
> 
> I'm only debating whether to SCROG or not this run with these girls......never done it before but love what I am seeing so far with LST in the last couple grows.........


For sure SCRoG under those quantum boards. You'll like the way they look, I guarantee!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For sure SCRoG under those quantum boards. You'll like the way they look, I guarantee!


Well looks like I will need to research the better method to build my first SCROG nets then  If I SCROG the QB side I need to do the same under the HPS to keep the comparison relevant


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

10 hour lights-on schedule will help those satis finish faster.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well looks like I will need to research the better method to build my first SCROG nets then  If I SCROG the QB side I need to do the same under the HPS to keep the comparison relevant


It's a good skill. SCRoG is just a better way to grow indoors with a limited plant count, pretty much no matter what artificial light you're using.

Your SCRoG plants under quantum boards will respond especially vigorously because of the diffuse and distributed nature of the light being emitted from quantum boards; my plant certainly did.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's a good skill. SCRoG is just a better way to grow indoors with a limited plant count, pretty much no matter what artificial light you're using.
> 
> Your SCRoG plants under quantum boards will respond especially vigorously because of the diffuse and distributed nature of the light being emitted from quantum boards; my plant certainly did.


Thanks for the tips I am getting very excited for this grow


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2017)

Week 7 & 6, a couple are almost ready 





These 2 are just about there, a few more days and good to go...

Blue Pyramid:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1:



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2017)

Ahh, i missed this thread


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Ahh, i missed this thread


Cheers BBC, good timing on getting the pics back, just in time for the donkey stage


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2017)

I feel like I kinda cheated....the babies all got giant nugs.

It is indeed good to see your work again Gro.

JD


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Feb 28, 2017)

praying leaves, good sign======photon(s) saturated

good to see the thread back in order


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I feel like I kinda cheated....the babies all got giant nugs.
> 
> It is indeed good to see your work again Gro.
> 
> JD


JD They Grow Up So Fast These Days


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

The veggers coming up, 6x clones in 3gal pots in the 2x4 tent are in decent shape and should be flipped by end of next weekend, so ~10 days. Trying to hold them form getting too large or I may have to up-pot them to 5gal's.


A peek at the 6x 1gal ACE Panama regs from seed in the 32x32" tent. Will be trying to sex them this weekend to figure out a plan where and when they flower out. Couple (#3/#6) are producing strong stem rubs  Disregard the black line, I f'd up when cropping the pic and didn't notice it until I saved the file and couldn't undo - lol



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Both of these colourful faded ladies are very close but will get another watering, not seeing any ambers yet...

Blue Pyramid, Day 52:



Blue Ripper x Harlequin P1:



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome they are beauties! Got some same issues with veg. Great fade!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Awesome they are beauties! Got some same issues with veg. Great fade!


Cheers @Pig4buzz yeah trying to tame those veggers! Those 2 faded with some nice colours this round, has to be the lower lights-off temps through winter as they didn't do that when I ran them last time. No complaints, although faded, the leaves/plants stayed healthy throughout, just more colourful


----------



## green217 (Mar 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Pig4buzz yeah trying to tame those veggers! Those 2 faded with some nice colours this round, has to be the lower lights-off temps through winter as they didn't do that when I ran them last time. No complaints, although faded, the leaves/plants stayed healthy throughout, just more colourful
> Your girls look great as usual! I finally got some color on a couple plants this run. Let my temps dropinto the 50'sF . I had a nice run all the time it's crazy how fast those plants you have a flowering. Seems that when I close the flowering times to reduce a week maybe but you're getting so quit producing fast finish girls.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Pig4buzz yeah trying to tame those veggers! Those 2 faded with some nice colours this round, has to be the lower lights-off temps through winter as they didn't do that when I ran them last time. No complaints, although faded, the leaves/plants stayed healthy throughout, just more colourful


I Can Make A Suggestion On How To Whip Dem Nasty Azz's Back Into Shape But It Does Include Sharpe Objects


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

green217 said:


> Your girls look great as usual! I finally got some color on a couple plants this run. Let my temps dropinto the 50'sF . I had a nice run all the time it's crazy how fast those plants you have a flowering. Seems that when I close the flowering times to reduce a week maybe but you're getting so quit producing fast finish girls.


The lower temps definitely do it, but my lowest have been around 65F so it doesn't take much.

Lol, both those girls are fast. The Blue Pyramid has been fast every time I've run a seed, it's basically a 7 week strain it seems. The Blue Ripper x Harlequin just took on the short flowering trait from the Harlequin mother which usually finishes in the 49-54 day range depending on lighting and conditions. Just got lucky there, but I'll take some luck here & there


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Can Make A Suggestion On How To Whip Dem Nasty Azz's Back Into Shape But It Does Include Sharpe Objects


Whoa there doggy. no need for nasty sharp objects, just showing us some colours. You know... like the other girls show when their T-shirts get wet with cold water


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Whoa there doggy. no need for nasty sharp objects, just showing us some colours. You know... like the other girls show when their T-shirts get wet with cold water


Even Wet T-Shirt Contest Come With Sharpe Objects And Here's An Ice Pick To The Fore Head


----------



## thccbdhealth (Mar 3, 2017)

wow, those look like great plants, with tasty genetics


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> wow, those look like great plants, with tasty genetics


Cheers, that Blue Ripper x Harlequin is a tasty treat, kept the tropical fruit smoothie smell/taste from the mother and added some blueberry hash from the Blue Ripper male 

Still trying to get that pheno seeded, didn't take last time. Have the F1 Blue Ripper x Harlequin male in flower right now. It'll finish in 3 1/2 weeks or so. There's 2x females of this pheno in the veg tent which will be ready to pollinate with fresh pollen from that male and the Blue Ripper pollen I pulled a couple of weeks ago. Hoping that gets her pregnant


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Getting tired of typing Blue Ripper x Harlequin, she'll be referred to as *Blue Harley*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

I loved your video! It was great to hear your voice. Sounds like me with a great white accent!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

That is why I give all of mine four or five letter names!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I loved your video! It was great to hear your voice. Sounds like me with a great white accent!


Lol, accent from the great white north. Wasn't paying attention but there should be a few "eh's" in that video


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That is why I give all of mine four or five letter names!


I can use BH when I'm naming the pics now


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

That is what caught my attention. Sounded very much like me until the regional dialect popped up here and there.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 3, 2017)

i just finished this page and I feel stoned now,, good pics


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

I know what you mean! I could smell his plants when I watched the video!


----------



## thccbdhealth (Mar 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, that Blue Ripper x Harlequin is a tasty treat, kept the tropical fruit smoothie smell/taste from the mother and added some blueberry hash from the Blue Ripper male
> 
> Still trying to get that pheno seeded, didn't take last time. Have the F1 Blue Ripper x Harlequin male in flower right now. It'll finish in 3 1/2 weeks or so. There's 2x females of this pheno in the veg tent which will be ready to pollinate with fresh pollen from that male and the Blue Ripper pollen I pulled a couple of weeks ago. Hoping that gets her pregnant


that's what my first grow is going to be when I get this New Light, well I Think, will be some order like this;
Hash Plant seeds - crop king seeds
Blueberry - crop king seeds

I'm going to get some of Don's Beans, from Jah Earth Collective
Pink Gravy
Bubba's Meltdown 

i also have some seeds from a dispensary that had seeds in there product
those have just been 
Green Crack, Black and Blue, Ice Cream, Sensi Star

then i also have 3 auto 60day Green o-matic- Greenhouse seed co. to do while something else is in veg
and
2 Vanilla Kush - Barneys Farm - but the other 3 of the 5 didn't germinate.
10 Morpheus - crop king seeds


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> that's what my first grow is going to be when I get this New Light, well I Think, will be some order like this;
> Hash Plant seeds - crop king seeds
> Blueberry - crop king seeds
> 
> ...


You have quite a start up line, should find some fire in there. Hope you get the light soon to start popping


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i just finished this page and I feel stoned now,, good pics


Thanks, hope it was a good buzz - lol



Mohican said:


> I know what you mean! I could smell his plants when I watched the video!


Still looking for a smell-o-vision camera, that would be sweet


----------



## thccbdhealth (Mar 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You have quite a start up line, should find some fire in there. Hope you get the light soon to start popping


yah me too, me too -


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Smell O vision and 3D would be nice


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

I remember when Playboy magazine had a scratch and sniff edition. I did not want to smell that! 

Turns out it just smelled like flowers.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I remember when Playboy magazine had a scratch and sniff edition. I did not want to smell that!
> 
> Turns out it just smelled like flowers.


when i was a young teenage boy,, one of the neightbors on my street liked to fly radio control airplanes,, and so did i,,, sometimes I would find myself in his garage doing an airplane repair, and later something volkswagon related,, any ways,, this guy had his whole garage plastered with playboy centerfolds, every wall every open space was covered,, and I mean to tell you, it was very hard to focus on what we were doing, but I did not mind the distractions ,, hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

I loved flying the string attached COX planes. Love the smell of the gas. So many scars on my fingers from getting bit by the prop trying to start the engine up.

I just saw that EV West now has a full conversion kit to convert my 78 Bug cabrio to electric! Now I just need to scrape up 20K!


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I loved flying the string attached COX planes. Love the smell of the gas. So many scars on my fingers from getting bit by the prop trying to start the engine up.
> 
> I just saw that EV West now has a full conversion kit to convert my 78 Bug cabrio to electric! Now I just need to scrape up 20K!


Oh man we flew the crap out of those old COX planes,, the pt49 was so cool it would bust into peices and you just rubber banded it back together,, they used that nitro fuel, such a classic smell, nothing like it,, 

I have watched many a video on the vw electric conversion,, i have been tempted to do a vw rabbit conversion since they are easier to find and much cheaper in cost ( those old vw's are going up in price like gold),, but ya man, they are fast,, and most are using easy to get 6 volt golf cart batteries,,, i can dig it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

EV West is salvaging Tesla batteries.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> EV West is salvaging Tesla batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh heck yes,, if you can get your hands on those modern Lipo batteries,, wow, your vert would be cruisin in style


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2017)

Lol, smelly Playboy magazines and COX fuel, I think I like the smell of these better 

Day 54 & 52 for a couple... some dank smells in there 

Blue Harley P2, Day 52:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 54:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5, Day 54:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 54:

 

Jack The Ripper, Day 52:

 

Blue Pyramid, Day 54:

 

Plemon, Day 54:

 

Blue Harley P1, Day 54:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 5, 2017)

This could be the last shot of the full room until the reset. Day 55/53/48. 

The Blue Harley back-right corner is ready, it'll be pulled tomorrow. The Blue pyramid is close but might go another watering, will decide tomorrow. Rest of the 3gal's at the back need up to another week. The 2gal's at the front will go another 7-10 days or so.

 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking good. 


GroErr said:


> Lol, smelly Playboy magazines and COX fuel, I think I like the smell of these better
> 
> Day 54 & 52 for a couple... some dank smells in there
> 
> ...


Looking great as usual!
How much longer before the chop on these? I just ask because when i see the purple in the fan leaves start my scissor clock starts ticking. Maybe i shouldnt be so eager....lol


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh...shoulda kept reading...lol


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Looking great as usual!
> How much longer before the chop on these? I just ask because when i see the purple in the fan leaves start my scissor clock starts ticking. Maybe i shouldnt be so eager....lol


Cheers and yeah, there's a couple ready, that Blue Harley bottom-left in second pic is out tonight. She's been fading slowly for about 10 days and when I walked in last night I knew it was her time to go  The rest will come out in stages over the next week. Lots of bud in there


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1 male left, Blue Harley F1 male right. They're about 9 days in and starting to show flowers. Some fresh pollen for the next round coming up 

 

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and yeah, there's a couple ready, that Blue Harley bottom-left in second pic is out tonight. She's been fading slowly for about 10 days and when I walked in last night I knew it was her time to go  The rest will come out in stages over the next week. Lots of bud in there


What is longest run youve done under the COBs? It seems that most of your strains are done around 55ish days. Have you been past 65 on anything?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, smelly Playboy magazines and COX fuel, I think I like the smell of these better
> 
> Day 54 & 52 for a couple... some dank smells in there
> 
> ...


On the Plemon was it regular seed or female seed


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> What is longest run youve done under the COBs? It seems that most of your strains are done around 55ish days. Have you been past 65 on anything?


Hey yes last round I went over on several, a couple went 66-77 days and had one really long running pheno (that was genetics) which ran into 90'sh days...

That said, the main reason they went that long was I ran that one with lower watts per square foot (as low as 22w) in 1/2 the room because I tried to stretch the footprint a bit much. I also was running at 12.5/11.5 which likely extended it a bit more.

This round I've been running mainly around 30w/sq./ft and 12/12 and it looks like most will finish within ~60 days +-5. Other than at the very front/entrance where I added a couple more 2gal pots with some seeded plants, those are sitting in overflow from the last tasty bar and getting minimal lighting. They'll get normal lighting once I pull a couple outing I don't mind if they run a bit longer since they're seeded and can probably use the extra time to make fatter seeds 

Most of these crosses under CMH and normal light conditions under the COBs are running in the 56 day range though, most keepers I try and keep at ~8 week finish. It would have to be an exceptional pheno to keep something that ran like 11-12 weeks. Haven't found one yet that I'd keep in my regular lineup, although that Blue Ripper x Blue Dream that ran ~90 days was close, damn fine smoke


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> On the Plemon was it regular seed or female seed


That was a reg seed, don't do fems unless they're the only option and I really want to try the line.

The fem Plemon could be one of those as I've seen most go deep purple but I have about 20-25 Plemon regs so I'd probably run those first.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That was a reg seed, don't do fems unless they're the only option and I really want to try the line.
> 
> The fem Plemon could be one of those as I've seen most go deep purple but I have about 20-25 Plemon regs so I'd probably run those first.


I have reg Plemon seeds I got 10 of the hotdogs seeds that are s1 was thinking about running some of theme to


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That was a reg seed, don't do fems unless they're the only option and I really want to try the line.
> 
> The fem Plemon could be one of those as I've seen most go deep purple but I have about 20-25 Plemon regs so I'd probably run those first.


Do you have anymore pic of Plemon in flower mode


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Do you have anymore pic of Plemon in flower mode


I do but offline right now as I lost my laptop drive and haven't restored everything yet. 

If you do a search just within this thread for Plemon, you should get some hits of previous postings/ pics. I ran it from seed, then a small "bonsai" clone last round.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I do but offline right now as I lost my laptop drive and haven't restored everything yet.
> 
> If you do a search just within this thread for Plemon, you should get some hits of previous postings/ pics. I ran it from seed, then a small "bonsai" clone last round.


Thanks


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey yes last round I went over on several, a couple went 66-77 days and had one really long running pheno (that was genetics) which ran into 90'sh days...
> 
> That said, the main reason they went that long was I ran that one with lower watts per square foot (as low as 22w) in 1/2 the room because I tried to stretch the footprint a bit much. I also was running at 12.5/11.5 which likely extended it a bit more.
> 
> ...


I just let my last crop run 67 days under 38W/sq ft of 3500/80 and I was pleasantly surprised with the added weight, color and frost. This was the same with 5 different strains.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I just let my last crop run 67 days under 38W/sq ft of 3500/80 and I was pleasantly surprised with the added weight, color and frost. This was the same with 5 different strains.


I was happy with the output when they ran longer and quality was good but not seeing any downside to finishing them up earlier. That Blue Harley is ready as it'll get, she told me last night  I'll be happy if they average out around 60'sh, I like the variety so it'd have to be something special or for breeding like that Panama coming up to run 10-13 weeks. I get bored too easy - lol

Going to take it down to 11.5/12.5 next round and see the effects. Production dropping from 12.5/11.5 to 12/12 hasn't suffered and they're finishing quicker. We'll see when they're dry but I'm looking at an elbow between the 6x 3gal, close enough to 1 oz./gal and some variety is good for me. If I can get a hold of a couple of QB's there's a spot on the end I can use some more watts to fill the room with at least 30w/sq./ft.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I was happy with the output when they ran longer and quality was good but not seeing any downside to finishing them up earlier. That Blue Harley is ready as it'll get, she told me last night  I'll be happy if they average out around 60'sh, I like the variety so it'd have to be something special or for breeding like that Panama coming up to run 10-13 weeks. I get bored too easy - lol
> 
> Going to take it down to 11.5/12.5 next round and see the effects. Production dropping from 12.5/11.5 to 12/12 hasn't suffered and they're finishing quicker. We'll see when they're dry but I'm looking at an elbow between the 6x 3gal, close enough to 1 oz./gal and some variety is good for me. If I can get a hold of a couple of QB's there's a spot on the end I can use some more watts to fill the room with at least 30w/sq./ft.


I just pulled 27.5oz from a 5 gallon bucket of Tupur... But I veg longer than most.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I just pulled 27.5oz from a 5 gallon bucket of Tupur... But I veg longer than most.


Nice, that's efficiency  But now we're back to that 20x40' garage I'll need to run 8-10 strains at a time


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2017)

Rare Dankness built a grow room the size of two football fields! Fully automated and based on designs he saw in Holland used for tulips.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Rare Dankness built a grow room the size of two football fields! Fully automated and based on designs he saw in Holland used for tulips.


Automated trimmers I'd hope


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2017)

First 3gal to come out, Blue Harley P1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) at Day 56/8 weeks. Solid buds all the way down 

 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> First 3gal to come out, Blue Harley P1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) at Day 56/8 weeks. Solid buds all the way down
> 
> View attachment 3901206
> View attachment 3901207
> ...


Absolutely beautiful G!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice, that's efficiency  But now we're back to that 20x40' garage I'll need to run 8-10 strains at a time


Pretty much every run I've ever done is a salad grow. That weight was for just one plant, btw.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Absolutely beautiful G!


Cheers Evil, she's a keeper


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Pretty much every run I've ever done is a salad grow. That weight was for just one plant, btw.


Lol, damn that's a lot of salad!


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Absolutely beautiful G!


thats fuckin awesome man! that blue harleys beauuuutiful


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome work as usual Gro.

They filled in completely there. Really hard to find a favorite. :0)

When I heard "Blue Harley" I thought of that wild old Robert Blake Film
"Electra Glide in Blue" and that struck me as being another interesting name.

Thanks again for taking the time to share such a nice journal.

JD

...now to go back to see those beauties again. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2017)

bf80255 said:


> thats fuckin awesome man! that blue harleys beauuuutiful


Cheers bf, that's pretty well the natural structure of it, easy/early plant, lots of bud and the cool nights brought out some nice colours on her


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 7, 2017)

Brother GroErr How Long Do You Run Your 660's And Do you Turn Them On Before Your Main Lights Come On??


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Awesome work as usual Gro.
> 
> They filled in completely there. Really hard to find a favorite. :0)
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, room full of buds, loving those COBs. Some more coming up, want to see that Blue Pyramid in full, she's a nice producer too 

I was trying to think of all these names to do with Harlequin like Masked Ripper and thought Blue Harley sounded better


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother GroErr How Long Do You Run Your 660's And Do you Turn Them On Before Your Main Lights Come On??


Hey, I run them for 10 minutes before the main lights with a 1 minute overlap. Same with the 730's on the other end of the cycle. Not sure how much they're doing but I'm not turning them off


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> First 3gal to come out, Blue Harley P1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) at Day 56/8 weeks. Solid buds all the way down
> 
> View attachment 3901206
> View attachment 3901207
> ...


Son of a Bitch thats pretty! Nice work! MD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

moondance said:


> Son of a Bitch thats pretty! Nice work! MD


Thanks Moondance, she's one of those 1 in a 100, hit the lottery there. Going to run a clone or two outdoor this season, nice early finisher and should be a monster crop


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2017)

2nd one pulled out last night, Blue Pyramid at Day 59. Let it go a few extra days, you can't even squeeze the buds they're so dense. Buds are typically smallish on this pheno but lots of them and rocks 

   

Cheers


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 10, 2017)

When do you top your ladies?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> When do you top your ladies?


Actually for the last 3-4 rounds I haven't topped (I used to FIM) a single plant. Every plant in there was just super-cropped and the Blue Ripper F2/P3, and Blue Harley had nothing, that's just their natural structure. Will be interesting to see if I throw a Blue Harley outdoor and FIM/s-crop it a few times 

The Blue Pyramid was s-cropped a couple of times as it's very viney and likes to grow a single cola straight up. I have one coming in that's been s-cropped a few times and guided through a trellis, should be a good one


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Buds are typically smallish on this pheno but lots of them and rocks
> 
> View attachment 3903327 View attachment 3903328 View attachment 3903331
> 
> Cheers


FOUR Duck


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> FOUR Duck


F'n weapons they are - lol If I hadn't put the trellises in there to hold up those viney branches they'd all be touching the floor


----------



## zoic (Mar 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers bf, that's pretty well the natural structure of it, easy/early plant, lots of bud and the cool nights brought out some nice colours on her


So based on your comment I should have no problem turning off the heater in my closet at night then. It was at 20C before I added a fan and a heater. It is now running 25C to 26C but I am worried about how much it can drive up my hydro bill.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2017)

zoic said:


> So based on your comment I should have no problem turning off the heater in my closet at night then. It was at 20C before I added a fan and a heater. It is now running 25C to 26C but I am worried about how much it can drive up my hydro bill.


Oh yeah, no need for it during lights out, save some money. I let my temps get down to as low as 65F/19C lights off and up to 80F/26C lights on.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

The remaining girls in the flower room last night, Day 61/59/54. A few sagging colas in there 

The 4x 3gal at the back are pretty well there but can go at least one more watering. Will have a closer look at the trichs and decide later...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Well not seeing much amber, Plemon is probably the closest but they can all handle a couple more days. They'll get one more watering tonight and then it'll be day to day. Could use the space but I like them ripe, patience, patience  

Blue Ripper F2/P3:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, this one's more like JTR x Blue Dream, frosty fkr 

 

Plemon, some pinks/purples showing in the last few days:

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2017)

All killer as usual GroErr. 
Patience, now that's a tough one.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> All killer as usual GroErr.
> Patience, now that's a tough one.


Cheers Bob, the veggers are yelling at me to flower them, they're more impatient than I am


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking good as usual broseph!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as usual broseph!


Cheers Evil, hauling in the bounty, house smells like finger hash after rough trimming the Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid today  No visitors or solicitors right now


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, hauling in the bounty, house smells like finger hash after rough trimming the Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid today  No visitors or solicitors right now


I bet LOL I might have to fly over and help you out from now on


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I bet LOL I might have to fly over and help you out from now on


Trimming assistance is always welcome


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Males coming along nicely at Day 15, they'll be ready by Day 21-23 at this pace
> 
> 
> Trimming assistance is always welcome


I'm cheap just keep me stoned


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm cheap just keep me stoned


Any time, deal


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweet time for a passport


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Males coming along nicely at Day 15, they'll be ready by Day 21-23 at this pace 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Males coming along nicely at Day 15, they'll be ready by Day 21-23 at this pace
> 
> View attachment 3905075
> 
> Cheers


Wo wo wo..........

When did this happen G? What you up to? LOL..............


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wo wo wo..........
> 
> When did this happen G? What you up to? LOL..............


Lol, always something going on in that breeding tent. Flipped those a couple of weeks ago to get some fresh pollen. I hit that Blue Harley in the last round and it didn't take so thought I'd try some fresh pollen with the male for some F2's. The BR x BD was available/ready so flowered them both


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you feed the males flower nutes in this phase?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Do you feed the males flower nutes in this phase?


No they're just getting water now, they don't need it (feed). They've done well in the 1gal pots with the soil mix, fed them twice at 400 ppm and water from the last watering until they finish now. A lot of times I'll throw them in 2gal pots and just water, they finish so fast, wish the females finished that quick


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2017)

I am just wondering what a kick of PK would do to them. I have a male about to go full flower in the garden, and I may give it a try. I want to see if it triggers it to grow female parts.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2017)

I agree on the ripeness issue. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I am just wondering what a kick of PK would do to them. I have a male about to go full flower in the garden, and I may give it a try. I want to see if it triggers it to grow female parts.


Hadn't seen anything on PK triggering them, you have enough males around to try it though. Outdoor garden's looking pretty good already, it's -13C here, not quite ready for outdoor - lol
These are for F2's and looking pretty good so far so they'll just get the H2O...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I agree on the ripeness issue. :0)


Almost there, will have another look tonight or tomorrow, thinking the Plemon should be pretty well done, buds are tight, purples are getting darker on the top canopy.

The interesting pheno in there is the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Frosty like JTR and smells and looks like JTR, pure lemon smell, piney taste on exhale. If I hadn't popped the seeds I'd swear it was the pinesol JTR pheno. Smaller buds than JTR but lots of them and rocks


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Almost there, will have another look tonight or tomorrow, thinking the Plemon should be pretty well done, buds are tight, purples are getting darker on the top canopy.
> 
> The interesting pheno in there is the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. Frosty like JTR and smells and looks like JTR, pure lemon smell, piney taste on exhale. If I hadn't popped the seeds I'd swear it was the pinesol JTR pheno. Smaller buds than JTR but lots of them and rocks


I've been checking out plemon-what kind of nose & taste does it have?Also have you ran any other bb gear?Fireballs sounds nice as well-thanks man-always enjoy your pics


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I've been checking out plemon-what kind of nose & taste does it have?Also have you ran any other bb gear?Fireballs sounds nice as well-thanks man-always enjoy your pics


Hey, I've run a couple of Plemon regs and the pheno I'm flowering has had a couple of runs. It's what I call a "dirt/kush" pheno, very earthy taste, hash/kush smell. Very nice pheno but not the most potent so I'll run some more later. I'd like to find the true purple pheno and have a bunch more to run at some point. I've also run a couple of Fireballs, one was nice but produced nothing weight wise so same thing, will hit the seed stash again to see if I can find a really good pheno, like the one's @BobBitchen has  I have a bunch of BB gear in the seed stash including some DOG, Plemon, Fireballs, Dipsy and crosses from the freebies. Just have to find some room and time as always...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, I've run a couple of Plemon regs and the pheno I'm flowering has had a couple of runs. It's what I call a "dirt/kush" pheno, very earthy taste, hash/kush smell. Very nice pheno but not the most potent so I'll run some more later. I'd like to find the true purple pheno and have a bunch more to run at some point. I've also run a couple of Fireballs, one was nice but produced nothing weight wise so same thing, will hit the seed stash again to see if I can find a really good pheno, like the one's @BobBitchen has  I have a bunch of BB gear in the seed stash including some DOG, Plemon, Fireballs, Dipsy and crosses from the freebies. Just have to find some room and time as always...


Cool-yea bob's plants look killer -kinda why i got interested in bb-i always try to ask or look at good growers stuff before i buy-thanks for the response


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cool-yea bob's plants look killer -kinda why i got interested in bb-i always try to ask or look at good growers stuff before i buy-thanks for the response


Bob's Fireballs are what initially got me interested in BB as well  When they do their big sales like right now, there's some fire genetics for like $19 USD/pack for regs and $25 for fems, hard to go wrong there. Tempted to grab some DOG fems, almost all the fem phenos I've seen were purple and big producers.

Discount code for anyone interested is 50RIU. http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Bob's Fireballs are what initially got me interested in BB as well  When they do their big sales like right now, there's some fire genetics for like $19 USD/pack for regs and $25 for fems, hard to go wrong there. Tempted to grab some DOG fems, almost all the fem phenos I've seen were purple and big producers.
> 
> Discount code for anyone interested is 50RIU. http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


Thats my thinking as well-50% off is a win win in my book-thanks man


----------



## zoic (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Bob's Fireballs are what initially got me interested in BB as well  When they do their big sales like right now, there's some fire genetics for like $19 USD/pack for regs and $25 for fems, hard to go wrong there. Tempted to grab some DOG fems, almost all the fem phenos I've seen were purple and big producers.
> 
> Discount code for anyone interested is 50RIU. http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


Thanks for the link and discount code GroErr. That Fireball looks very enticing for sure. I just need to win the lottery now. With all of these seed banks I have bookmarked I would be able to buy some of everything and just start sowing them all over the place, LOL. I think I would start at Parliament Hill then work my way down to the PM's residence. 

Slaps self back to reality.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

zoic said:


> Thanks for the link and discount code GroErr. That Fireball looks very enticing for sure. I just need to win the lottery now. With all of these seed banks I have bookmarked I would be able to buy some of everything and just start sowing them all over the place, LOL. I think I would start at Parliament Hill then work my way down to the PM's residence.
> 
> Slaps self back to reality.


Lol, let's make Canada Green Again, starting at Capitol Hill is a good way to do it. Those politicians could use a good puff or two to clear their brains and make better decisions!

Always supportive of the BB crew. Besides putting out fire at very reasonable prices, the guys hang out in the Breeder's Boutique thread and support what they sell.


----------



## Pulpit_ (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, I've run a couple of Plemon regs and the pheno I'm flowering has had a couple of runs. It's what I call a "dirt/kush" pheno, very earthy taste, hash/kush smell. Very nice pheno but not the most potent so I'll run some more later. I'd like to find the true purple pheno and have a bunch more to run at some point. I've also run a couple of Fireballs, one was nice but produced nothing weight wise so same thing, will hit the seed stash again to see if I can find a really good pheno, like the one's @BobBitchen has  I have a bunch of BB gear in the seed stash including some DOG, Plemon, Fireballs, Dipsy and crosses from the freebies. Just have to find some room and time as always...


Plemon looks awesome, might have to give that one a try.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> Plemon looks awesome, might have to give that one a try.


Decent producer too, nice tight buds. The little one I ran last round produced 49g of bud and 13g of popcorn. The one in the room right now came in bigger and will produce in the 80-90g range in a 3gal pot.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2017)

Most of the fireballs phenos I've seen grown are killer. Genuity & BB have a winner for sure.
Been my favorite smoke for a few years now too.
I need to try the plemon, looks very nice.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Most of the fireballs phenos I've seen grown are killer. Genuity & BB have a winner for sure.
> Been my favorite smoke for a few years now too.
> I need to try the plemon, looks very nice.


@BobBitchen what about hotdog? Seen yours & thats the freebie from bb-is it a fem?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Most of the fireballs phenos I've seen grown are killer. Genuity & BB have a winner for sure.
> Been my favorite smoke for a few years now too.
> I need to try the plemon, looks very nice.


I'll be running a lot of my own seeds for a while but pretty sure the Fireballs seeds will get a spot or two. The pheno I had was good, but I've seen better so going to hunt those again


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @BobBitchen what about hotdog? Seen yours & thats the freebie from bb-is it a fem?


Yes, the few I got were s1, they are doing better as clones, I didn't take care of the mother very well.
I think I saw dst say hot dog freebies were avaliable now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'll be running a lot of my own seeds for a while but pretty sure the Fireballs seeds will get a spot or two. The pheno I had was good, but I've seen better so going to hunt those again


I need to get some of your work in the ground soon too, its a space thing . Everything looks amazing G


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2017)

And a ski thing right now....
Loving spring get skiing ......


----------



## GroErr (Mar 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> And a ski thing right now....
> Loving spring get skiing ......


Cheers Bob, perhaps the seed fairy will make it's way down that way  The conditions down your way sound amazing from your posts. We've had a shit winter here for snow, a few weeks and then icy/brown spot conditions  Gotta get out to Whistler


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 14, 2017)

LOL I love reading about you guys running all the testers (freebies) that went out. I can honestly say Fireball and Plemon were a great addition to the lineup! I am running some Plemon x Sour Cherry, Fireball x GDP, and Blue Pit. I always have a BB strain going.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2017)

BB is extremely cool with Customer Relations too. 

I got emails with confirmation and tracking and such. Very fun to work with.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Last shots of the canopy a couple of nights ago. Blue Ripper F2/P5 pulled last night, one more per night for the next couple of nights and the 3gal's should be finished so I can reset the room 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65. Couple of zips on her 

Rest will come out one per night for the next few nights, will reset Sunday or Monday night 

   

Cheers


----------



## torontoke (Mar 16, 2017)

Looking great as usual bud.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Looking great as usual bud.


Thanks man, fairly happy with this batch, an acceptable haul again under those COBs. Ready for the next round coming up though, veggers are screaming at me now! Then about 2 weeks later at least a couple of Panama's will fill the remaining space... for about 13 weeks - lol Cheers


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65. Couple of zips on her
> 
> Rest will come out one per night for the next few nights, will reset Sunday or Monday night
> 
> ...


such a good looking plant,,


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> such a good looking plant,,


Cheers Tim, I call her the red head pheno. Those hairs turn such a bright red/brown colour for the last couple of weeks


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper F2/P5 3gal, pulled last night at Day 65. Couple of zips on her
> 
> Rest will come out one per night for the next few nights, will reset Sunday or Monday night
> 
> ...


hows she smell? looks spicy lol idk why


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

bf80255 said:


> hows she smell? looks spicy lol idk why


Agree that she looks like that but this one is one of two F2 keepers due to her perfume-level blueberry/fruity smell. She reeks up the room when you open a jar (or trim her of course!), incredible terps  Her smell is closest to the male F1 that made her, when he's flowering he smells almost identical.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2017)

Solid!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 16, 2017)

Another one down tonight  Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, or "JTR" pheno, Day 66. This one took really well to super-cropping, heavy rocks for buds. The first one with no training from seed produced 25g, this one looks about 3x+ that. Even with trellis support it flopped all over the place when I pulled it out 

    

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Another one down tonight  Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, or "JTR" pheno, Day 66. This one took really well to super-cropping, heavy rocks for buds. The first one with no training from seed produced 25g, this one looks about 3x+ that. Even with trellis support it flopped all over the place when I pulled it out
> 
> View attachment 3907481 View attachment 3907482 View attachment 3907484 View attachment 3907485
> 
> Cheers


Gorgeous, brother!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Gorgeous, brother!


Cheer ttystikk, she's a fine specimen and fire. May hunt through some more of those F1's to see what pops


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 17, 2017)

How far are you guys letting your Plemon and Plemon crosses go? I am at 63 days and can pull but I think I can push it another week. Problem is my tent is now hitting the 90's on average with lights on.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2017)

That is a lovely/crusty pheno there bro. Enjoy!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> How far are you guys letting your Plemon and Plemon crosses go? I am at 63 days and can pull but I think I can push it another week. Problem is my tent is now hitting the 90's on average with lights on.


Sounds much like mine, I just pulled mine at Day 67, but could have pulled it right at 9 weeks and would have been fine. I'm just staggering the harvest because I don't have the time to do it all in one shot. The extra few days didn't hurt her at all


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

Talking about Plemon's, 3gal got the pull at Day 67 last night. Unruly looking like the BRxBD above, held up well with no support, those branches have some serious weight on them 

    

Cheers


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Sounds much like mine, I just pulled mine at Day 67, but could have pulled it right at 9 weeks and would have been fine. I'm just staggering the harvest because I don't have the time to do it all in one shot. The extra few days didn't hurt her at all


I went ahead and started the pull. We are getting rain and temps are dropping but I am not getting any relief inside. Thanks!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2017)

Huge Frost Monster!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Huge Frost Monster!


Cheers JD, let it sit a few extra days and she frosted up nicely. One more 3gal and 4x 2gal to go to finish up this round


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

Males are good to go at Day 21, starting to drop pollen. Will let them dry out and harvest in a couple of days 

   

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking good G


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good G


Cheers Evil, nice bit of pollen in 1gal's and 3 weeks . The girls that these males will hit just went into the flower room tonight


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

Sweet I can't believe that 3 week timeline! LOL


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2017)

Flipped the 6x 3gal veggers tonight, full in there but plants will come out almost daily for the next few days and make some room. They needed the elbow room, all are a good size and a coupe will end up huge. Going to stick with the 3gal pots, could up-pot some but I ran a batch like this mid summer and it did well in the 3gal's. Will just be watering every other day towards the 2nd half but I think that's one of the reasons they do well.



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice. Get their clocks going while you finish taking the previous harvest. 

They look properly vegged.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sweet I can't believe that 3 week timeline! LOL


Well, think about it this way; when is the perfect time to pollinate female Cannabis? Can't do it late because seeds need time to mature...

Sooooooo a bloke's gotta blow his wad when it counts, mate!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well, think about it this way; when is the perfect time to pollinate female Cannabis? Can't do it late because seeds need time to mature...
> 
> Sooooooo a bloke's gotta blow his wad when it counts, mate!


Breeding is new to me so sorry. I am attempting to gather info to try my first cross on the next run lol


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice. Get their clocks going while you finish taking the previous harvest.
> 
> They look properly vegged.


Cheers JD, they were getting too tight in the veg tent and starting to suffer for light in there. This will give them some proper light and open them up a bit. Should end up 3 footers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2017)

Some elbow room for these Panama's now that the 2x4' tent is available. Still in 1gal pots, been having a hell of a time sexing these, they don't want to show me their goods. Got 2x phenos that look female (one hair showing each!), #4 & #6, a tall and short pheno. Not crazy about the structure of the tall pheno but it smells nice and #6 I've had an eye on for a while, nice strong and dank stem rub.

Will clone & up-pot the 2 I think are fems into 5gal's (they'll run for 11-13 weeks so want some extra medium for them). Then just sex/clone the rest in the 1gal pots whenever they want to show and run the one's that make the cut. I'll likely cull a couple that aren't looking or smelling like anything special. The 2x 5gal's will go in there probably next weekend. Will train and let them settle, can't let these sats go straight up or they'll end up 8ft. tall - lol

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2017)

5x 3gal rough trimmed and hung/drying at different stages. Nice addition to the finger hash pile trimming these up, some fell out of the jar and into a bowl 

 
 

Stash left from the last round, 3x8'. Around 3/4 of it, smoked some, shared some, and ~4 zips off the 3x 1gal BPP's went straight into the hash bin 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2017)

Some bud porn from the remaining plants. The Blue Harley is ready to go, the other two will get another watering and should be done. Some nice frost on these one's 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, 3gal Day 69:

 
 

Blue Harley P2, 2gal Day 67:

 
 

Jack The Ripper, 2gal Day 67:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> 5x 3gal rough trimmed and hung/drying at different stages. Nice addition to the finger hash pile trimming these up, some fell out of the jar and into a bowl
> 
> View attachment 3909358
> View attachment 3909359
> ...


That is some darn chunky goodness, right there.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That is some darn chunky goodness, right there.


Cheers ttystikk, one of my favourite views after harvest, looking up their skirts - muahaha


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

Another one down, Day 67, 2gal Blue Harley P2, this one and the 2gal JTR coming up were just "fillers", extra clones I had and some space to fill at the end of the room 

   

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 20, 2017)

Delicious


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2017)

That blue ripper looks nice ...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Delicious


Cheers Dawg, lots of tasty treats in there... hadn't heard any Styx for a while, takes me back to high school daze


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> That blue ripper looks nice ...


Hey thanks, good eye, that one above (F2/P3) is the killer pheno for getting shit faced and the best producer I have to boot


----------



## mc130p (Mar 20, 2017)

Seems like you have too many seeds and you need some help with your pheno hunt................. I know a guy 

Looks amazing


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

mc130p said:


> Seems like you have too many seeds and you need some help with your pheno hunt................. I know a guy
> 
> Looks amazing


Cheers mc, every other plant has a branch or two hit, plus 2 small one's still in there were open pollinated. Some F1's of that Blue Harley and back crossed F2's of Blue Ripper coming up. Seed fairy could fly south in a couple of weeks


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> 5x 3gal rough trimmed and hung/drying at different stages. Nice addition to the finger hash pile trimming these up, some fell out of the jar and into a bowl
> 
> View attachment 3909358
> View attachment 3909359
> ...


Nothing like a full med cabinet. Very nice


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

You're doing a really wonderful job, GroErr! Beautiful. I've moved up to 7 and 15 gal pots, but I throw a few fillers in too. Mine seldom turn out quite as well as yours!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2017)

Some jars too...it can take time to happen upon the right ones,
and they can be expensive. I had to special order my first case
of half gallon Mason jars. They carry them at the local hardware 
store now.

Carry on.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nothing like a full med cabinet. Very nice


A little variety never hurt anyone


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2017)

cindysid said:


> You're doing a really wonderful job, GroErr! Beautiful. I've moved up to 7 and 15 gal pots, but I throw a few fillers in too. Mine seldom turn out quite as well as yours!


Hey thanks Cindy, been doing the COB thing recently and pretty happy with the results  I've been sticking to smaller pots lately, mainly for variety. The big pots are coming out soon, always run a couple of outdoor in 10's or 15's


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Some jars too...it can take time to happen upon the right ones,
> and they can be expensive. I had to special order my first case
> of half gallon Mason jars. They carry them at the local hardware
> store now.
> ...


I like those jars with the plastic seal on the lid but just grabbed another case of regular 1L (1/4 gal) mason jars. Those other one's are nice but the dollar store doesn't always have them, they get expensive grabbing them anywhere else. That last round used up everything I had left


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2017)

I use 2-3 gallon trash containers drilled for drainage and training. I use this size to have more variety by keeping plants smaller. Also makes them easy to move or remove for watering etc. Just my way in 12 sq feet perpetual tent. Use mostly COBs with some quality led panels in white or r/w if needed. COBs and quantum boards are eating conventional grow lights for lunch!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I use 2-3 gallon trash containers drilled for drainage and training. I use this size to have more variety by keeping plants smaller. Also makes them easy to move or remove for watering etc. Just my way in 12 sq feet perpetual tent. Use mostly COBs with some quality led panels in white or r/w if needed. COBs and quantum boards are eating conventional grow lights for lunch!


Yeah liking those small containers, the fabric pots allow for big plants in them without any worries about root binding. I have a couple of 5gal's coming in for the Panama's, they're getting branchy and lanky already and were just up-potted from 1gal's. The other reason I've been running the smaller containers has been breeding, the smaller containers allow me to run more phenos  

I do like a large plant once in a while though, going to see about running the Blue Ripper F2/P3 and Blue Harley P1 in 7 gal's a couple of rounds out. I think those phenos can pull 1/2 lb. in that size pot 

No complaints here on the COBs, awesome quality and production, and they fit well into my relatively small space. Those Quantum boards are looking good from what I've seen so far. Early on but they look like they can produce as well, maybe a bit better. I think the ultimate space for those Quantum's will be cabinets and smaller tents, almost no overhead and low heat, good combo for that type of environment. That said, in a larger room with high ceilings they could be an issue maintaining high enough temps and trying to manage humidity with little heat. COBs running hard like 2100ma or higher, or CMH would likely be easier to manage in larger spaces. A combo of those lighting techs would work well too


----------



## GroErr (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's the Harlequin 2gal Day 64 (this is a 52-55 day pheno under COBs), left it an extra week or so for the seeds to mature. Little gal she's not a big producer, but damn she tastes good and makes nice babies  That was her only role in this run, F1 Blue Harley seeds, a ton of them  This one (and the Blue Ripper coming up) were open pollinated in the breeding tent, then moved to the flower room to finish up. Left it so long some of the popcorn buds turned brown with almost no plant material left, only seeds 

  

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2017)

Mmmmm!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

Man seeing your pics makes some ripper seeds I have call out lol..........

Killing it as usual G, how are the boys doing?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Man seeing your pics makes some ripper seeds I have call out lol..........
> 
> Killing it as usual G, how are the boys doing?


Cheers, get popping those beanies  The boyz are drooping out in the dark in the breeding tent waiting for me to pluck their flowers. Probably collect it tomorrow, still harvesting the girls


----------



## GroErr (Mar 23, 2017)

Last nights harvest, Blue Ripper F2/P3 at Day 72 and the 2gal JTR filler at Day 70. Just one more tonight with the seeded Blue Ripper F2/P5 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, 3gal:

 
 
 
 

JTR, 2gal:

 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2017)

The last one out from that cycle, small 2gal seeded Blue Ripper F2/P5. Open pollinated, it's nothing but seeds, even the popcorn buds  

Back crossed to the original F1 male. Both male & female have very strong terps towards the Blueberry side, like a perfume level smell. Should be some tasty and vigorous phenos in this batch. Seed fairy should be flying in 3-4 weeks 

     

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2017)

Sativa will take forever to show sex. The males are always last!

You can force them by changing the light schedule. Might be worth it.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Sativa will take forever to show sex. The males are always last!
> 
> You can force them by changing the light schedule. Might be worth it.


They sure do! Two are looking like fems and that's all I have room for so flowering those out, one smells alright, neither has a great structure but we'll see how they go. I have the space available so I'll just sex and clone the rest I want to flower out later in the 1gal pots. If they keep being shy about showing I'll flip them in there, nothing else coming up in veg for a bit. 

Have one looking like a male that I'm liking in structure and smell but it's a bit large to flower in the 2x2x4' tent, will likely clone it and flower it out later. Cheers.

Edit: That Blue Ripper above has a few hundred seeds in it, they were falling out while I was rough trimming to dry


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2017)

Full room again, they should fill 3.5' x 8' when they're done stretching. Have another 200w dimmable COBs coming in a week or so to get closer to 30w/sq.ft. The 6x 3gal are in the stretch after 7 days, Day 0 for the 2x Panama 5gal gals at the back. Lanky Panama's are about the same height as the 3gal's... for now - lol Trellised those 2 for support and to give me something to tie them down if needed later.

Lights were set back to 11.5/12.5 for this round, continuing to reduce by 1/2 hour to see the effects. Didn't really see any difference in production going down from 12.5/11.5 to 12/12 last round. 

  

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2017)

@GroErr > winning


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @GroErr > winning


Cheers Evil, long way to go yet, not counting my chickens yet - lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, long way to go yet, not counting my chickens yet - lol


Shit. Amtrak should be as consistent as your grows, brother.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Shit. Amtrak should be as consistent as your grows, brother.


Cheers ttystikk, the COBs are making it so much easier to maintain a consistent environment, it's making a big difference. We're just at the stage where it's warming up a bit here, furnace isn't coming on as much so the environment changes. A simple adjustment on my variable controllers for inbound and exhaust is all it took to keep the steady 78-80F/50-55% RH in check. 

Date/Time Temp RH
3/28/2017 6:31 AM 78.8°F NaN°F 53.0%
3/28/2017 6:15 AM 78.8°F NaN°F 53.0%
3/28/2017 6:00 AM 78.8°F NaN°F 54.0%
3/28/2017 5:45 AM 78.5°F NaN°F 54.0%
3/28/2017 5:30 AM 78.5°F NaN°F 54.0%
3/28/2017 5:15 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 54.0%
3/28/2017 5:01 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 55.0%
3/28/2017 4:45 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 55.0%
3/28/2017 4:30 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 55.0%
3/28/2017 4:15 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 55.0%
3/28/2017 4:00 AM 78.4°F NaN°F 55.0%


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers ttystikk, the COBs are making it so much easier to maintain a consistent environment, it's making a big difference. We're just at the stage where it's warming up a bit here, furnace isn't coming on as much so the environment changes. A simple adjustment on my variable controllers for inbound and exhaust is all it took to keep the steady 78-80F/50-55% RH in check.
> 
> Date/Time Temp RH
> 3/28/2017 6:31 AM 78.8°F NaN°F 53.0%
> ...


Amtrak=American passenger train service. It's not known for on time service, considering that in this country passenger rail service is the last priority. Even trains full of coal and rocks get right of way over actual paying people...

Pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Amtrak=American passenger train service. It's not known for on time service, considering that in this country passenger rail service is the last priority. Even trains full of coal and rocks get right of way over actual paying people...
> 
> Pathetic, isn't it?


Yeah, ours here isn't the most reliable and you're right, dirty industry gets a higher priority than passengers.

Talking about dirty industry I see Trump approved that pipeline. We should have cancelled that project on this side of the border. It's a disgrace what they're doing to the environment in those oil sands, all for the almighty dollar, lining the pockets of a few and a cushy government cash cow... at our kids expense $#%! It's sickening to me that some people are cheering that shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, ours here isn't the most reliable and you're right, dirty industry gets a higher priority than passengers.
> 
> Talking about dirty industry I see Trump approved that pipeline. We should have cancelled that project on this side of the border. It's a disgrace what they're doing to the environment in those oil sands, all for the almighty dollar, lining the pockets of a few and a cushy government cash cow... at our kids expense $#%! It's sickening to me that some people are cheering that shit.


Only the short sighted or those who stand to make money.

The wealthy and powerful in America have realized that unborn children can't vote in their own best interest, so running up the national debt for fun and profit is now their favorite sport- damn the consequences!

https://justicedemocrats.com/Platform

Going forward, I pledge to only vote for candidates who support this platform.

This agenda is what it will take to put things right. The rest of the planet should also support it, as it's YOUR only hope of long term survival as well.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Only the short sighted or those who stand to make money.
> 
> The wealthy and powerful in America have realized that unborn children can't vote in their own best interest, so running up the national debt for fun and profit is now their favorite sport- damn the consequences!
> 
> ...


Keywords: shortsightedness and money 

I saw that platform, something that makes perfect (common) sense, give the power back to the people. We should expand that platform to other countries. You guys are in a worse state now with that imbecile running your country, he's an embarrassment to the human race in my books. Hurry up and impeach him, wait too long and there may not be another election. He thinks Putin is a good guy, other than Hitler, Putin is the most corrupt politician to ever run a major world power. One of the most dangerous people in the world today... after Trump...


----------



## Growdict (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey groerr. Whats the most you have pulled on a 315 run? I have been doing 8-10oz typically but this current 12/12 sog is incredible. This is 19 of blueripper x whitewidow. I think over a pound total. Maybe even a ounce each. Boggling


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Keywords: shortsightedness and money
> 
> I saw that platform, something that makes perfect (common) sense, give the power back to the people. We should expand that platform to other countries. You guys are in a worse state now with that imbecile running your country, he's an embarrassment to the human race in my books. Hurry up and impeach him, wait too long and there may not be another election. He thinks Putin is a good guy, other than Hitler, Putin is the most corrupt politician to ever run a major world power. One of the most dangerous people in the world today... after Trump...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 28, 2017)

Growdict said:


> Hey groerr. Whats the most you have pulled on a 315 run? I have been doing 8-10oz typically but this current 12/12 sog is incredible. This is 19 of blueripper x whitewidow. I think over a pound total. Maybe even a ounce each. BogglingView attachment 3915075


Damn, nice, I recognize those Blue Ripper-like colas. Interesting cross, could be tasty, let us know how it turns out 

I was getting 10-12 zips on average depending on the strains/phenos, I was happy if I got 10 per light x2  If you're doing clones of known producers under those LEC's 1lb. is doable.

Getting a pound from a pheno hunt from seed would be really good


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 28, 2017)

just for reference, cbo debt chart so we know who ran up what.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice SOG there!

My best crop was probably an AK-47 + Somango SOG.

Fat tops. Kudos.

P.S. That is the most important thing for Americans to see fixed Visa!
A balanced budget expectation needs to be set up.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice SOG there!
> 
> My best crop was probably an AK-47 + Somango SOG.
> 
> ...


Neither party has anything approaching a good record, but the Democrats can point to their own team record as proof that they've actually handled the nation's finances better than the Republicans.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Girls stretching out a bit, small buds starting up on the 3gal's towards the front at Day 9. The 2x Panama's at the back are Day 2 so not much happening there yet. They look alright, just not used to such sparse/skinny-ass plants compared to the hybrids I'm typically running - lol

Not going to be a lot of room left in there once these all finish stretching 

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Girls stretching out a bit, small buds starting up on the 3gal's towards the front at Day 9. The 2x Panama's at the back are Day 2 so not much happening there yet. They look alright, just not used to such sparse/skinny-ass plants compared to the hybrids I'm typically running - lol
> 
> Not going to be a lot of room left in there once these all finish stretching
> 
> ...


Another train leaving the station...

Fat nugs, next stop. Set your watch for 8 weeks!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Another train leaving the station...
> 
> Fat nugs, next stop. Set your watch for 8 weeks!


Lol, Choo, Choo! Next stop Bud Porn Station, ETA 4-5 weeks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

I got my train ticket


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I got my train ticket


Get one to arrive in about 10 weeks when the 3gal's are dry and I'll take you up on that offer to help trim. All you can smoke, some seed packs for the return trip, GF's a great cook and I BBQ a mean steak...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Get one to arrive in about 10 weeks when the 3gal's are dry and I'll take you up on that offer to help trim. All you can smoke, some seed packs for the return trip, GF's a great cook and I BBQ a mean steak...


You keep temppting me and I'm gonna have to take a summer trip this year up north need to get my passport. 

Wonder if they would detain me coming back LOL..........


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You keep temppting me and I'm gonna have to take a summer trip this year up north need to get my passport.
> 
> Wonder if they would detain me coming back LOL..........


Lol, anytime you're headed up this way let me know. Get that passport, even if it's not heading up this way, visit Montreal, it has the highest ratio of beautiful women in Canada. And I can vouch that a very high percentage are "friendly"


----------



## Pulpit_ (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, anytime you're headed up this way let me know. Get that passport, even if it's not heading up this way, visit Montreal, it has the highest ratio of beautiful women in Canada. And I can vouch that a very high percentage are "friendly"


So right about the Montreal woman, they are always in great shape to. USA has their Dallas factor and we have our Montreal factor.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> So right about the Montreal woman, they are always in great shape to. USA has their Dallas factor and we have our Montreal factor.


Colorado girls are prettier than those in Dallas. They can ski, ride and do bong hits better, too!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, anytime you're headed up this way let me know. Get that passport, even if it's not heading up this way, visit Montreal, it has the highest ratio of beautiful women in Canada. And I can vouch that a very high percentage are "friendly"


I might have to take you up on that someday.

I was born there, so they can't turn me down.


----------



## Pulpit_ (Mar 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Colorado girls are prettier than those in Dallas. They can ski, ride and do bong hits better, too!


I will have to make a visit, maybe in the fall when the Broncos are playing, what do you think GroErr want to go for a visit one day...and compare the Montreal chicks to the Colorado girls !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm all for "friendly" girls that are pretty being recently divorced


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I might have to take you up on that someday.
> 
> I was born there, so they can't turn me down.


For sure, forgot you were an ex-pat, come on up, surprised you haven't moved back yet, being recently trumped and all 

That's automatic citizenship, same as my Uruguayan citizenship, just looking into getting a passport and maybe a trip down there to scope out properties. Do the long range snow bird thing at some point. Go from legal country to legal country, on opposite sides of the equator. Perpetual outdoor year round


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> I will have to make a visit, maybe in the fall when the Broncos are playing, what do you think GroErr want to go for a visit one day...and compare the Montreal chicks to the Colorado girls !


Lol, yeah the GF would love that  idk, I've travelled the world and Montreal girls rock no matter where you're from


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm all for "friendly" girls that are pretty being recently divorced


That's what I was thinking, you're <12 hours from a smorgasbord of hot ladies with sexy accents


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> For sure, forgot you were an ex-pat, come on up, surprised you haven't moved back yet, being recently trumped and all
> 
> That's automatic citizenship, same as my Uruguayan citizenship, just looking into getting a passport and maybe a trip down there to scope out properties. Do the long range snow bird thing at some point. Go from legal country to legal country, on opposite sides of the equator. Perpetual outdoor year round


Oh yeah, that's the way to do it!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That's what I was thinking, you're <12 hours from a smorgasbord of hot ladies with sexy accents


Shit I need to get better and get out more LOL


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, that's the way to do it!


That would be a cool thread 

That's a Uruguayan passport I was referring to, have the Canadian but I can use it as a backup and freely travel South America with no visas. Also good for avoiding the ex when I stop payments


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That would be a cool thread
> 
> That's a Uruguayan passport I was referring to, have the Canadian but I can use it as a backup and freely travel South America with no visas. Also good for avoiding the ex when I stop payments


You are going to need an "assistant" and a translator, got you covered


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You are going to need an "assistant" and a translator, got you covered


Lol, an assistant yes, don't need a translator though. I was there until I was 8 and maintained enough, wave your hands around and talk loud  Spanish and French are very similar languages, if you know Spanish you'll be in like Flint in Montreal


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, an assistant yes, don't need a translator though. I was there until I was 8 and maintained enough, wave your hands around and talk loud  Spanish and French are very similar languages, if you know Spanish you'll be in like Flint in Montreal


I don't speak French but understand a lot because of Spanish I won't catch every word but can pick up what's being said


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't speak French but understand a lot because of Spanish I won't catch every word but can pick up what's being said


The ladies like foreigners, play the American angle, or the Trump card


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The ladies like foreigners, play the American angle, or the Trump card


I thought the Trump card would get me kicked out LMFAO


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I thought the Trump card would get me kicked out LMFAO


You're running from Trump, looking to hook up with a Canadian gal. The sad story line, works in a pinch


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You're running from Trump, looking to hook up with a Canadian gal. The sad story line, works in a pinch


I got a Dr. Phil in Canada now sweet! He even gives me advice to pick up women in Montreal shit I hit the lotto! 

Cheers!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, an assistant yes, don't need a translator though. I was there until I was 8 and maintained enough, wave your hands around and talk loud  Spanish and French are very similar languages, if you know Spanish you'll be in like Flint in Montreal


Muy bueno, Mon Frer!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You're running from Trump, looking to hook up with a Canadian gal. The sad story line, works in a pinch


Works for me!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I got a Dr. Phil in Canada now sweet! He even gives me advice to pick up women in Montreal shit I hit the lotto!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3916040


Just trying to help a brother out


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2017)

Here's the remaining Panama's. Out of the 4 that were left 2 had nothing special in smell, colour or structure so they were culled. These 2 left in the 1gal pots are looking like 1x female (left) and 1x male. I'll clone and flip them when I get a minute on the weekend as I have no room to flower them anyhow. The one on the right could be a winner if it's a male and the one female in the flower room is looking good so should have at least one worthy candidate, maybe one of each 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 30, 2017)

Your Panama Looks Lonely  The Duck Is Flying North Shortly


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Your Panama Looks Lonely  The Duck Is Flying North Shortly


Lol, they'll join the clones in the cloner shortly and have plenty of company.

I noticed quite a few of the geese are already back here so we won't have any more snow/cold  

However, the violent Amuricans with all their guns and knives seem to have culled a good chunk of the flock... There's like 8 in a family that started with about 20 

Off to design some kevlar vest for those poor sods next season, bloody murderers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, they'll join the clones in the cloner shortly and have plenty of company.
> 
> I noticed quite a few of the geese are already back here so we won't have any more snow/cold
> 
> ...


To be fair, there are lots of reasons geese fail to return that have nothing to do with rednecks with shotguns. That's why they lay eggs in clutches rather than just one or two.

Such is the life of prey species. Makes me feel very fortunate indeed for my cushy lifestyle.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> To be fair, there are lots of reasons geese fail to return that have nothing to do with rednecks with shotguns. That's why they lay eggs in clutches rather than just one or two.
> 
> Such is the life of prey species. Makes me feel very fortunate indeed for my cushy lifestyle.


Yeah you know I'm joking around  You're right about our cushy lifestyle at the top of the food chain. Was watching the birds starting to build some nests in one of our trees, while my cat sat there waiting for them to make one mistake - lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2017)

Colorado girls can swallow their chew too!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Colorado girls can swallow their chew too!


... Right before they puke on your pecker.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 31, 2017)

Sounds like a trip to Colorado and Montreal are in order. Someone has to do a slide by side and document the results


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like a trip to Colorado and Montreal are in order. Someone has to do a slide by side and document the results


I admire your sacrifice.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2017)

Seed fairy came by, today  

De-seeded that Blue Ripper F2/P5 back crossed to the F1 male. Will be looking for a medium height branchy pheno with a strong road kill skunk stem rub about ~6 weeks from seed. Those traits have been consistent in producing the best phenos, female or male. These should produce some very blueberry/fruity phenos, both the female and male have strong blueberry terps.

They'll be ready for testers in ~3 weeks 

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 1, 2017)

*Me 3 *


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> *Me 3 *


Just checking supplies for the fairy runs  Will give them 3 weeks to dry and get them to decent germ rates. Hoping to get to the Blue Harley F1's today


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

Got to de-seeding those Blue Harley F1's, a few viable one's in there 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

While enjoying a cured bud of the Blue Harley F1/P1 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

New batch at 2 weeks for the 6x 3gal and 1 week for the 2x 5gal Panama's. The Panama's at the back have figured out it's time to stretch 

 

Cheers


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice shit man. This time of year kills me! I have 2 more runs to go and temps are spiking.  No outdoor for me so I will have to switch to a night flower and try and make it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 2, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> Nice shit man. This time of year kills me! I have 2 more runs to go and temps are spiking.  No outdoor for me so I will have to switch to a night flower and try and make it.


Temps give me problems as well-i always flower at night


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> New batch at 2 weeks for the 6x 3gal and 1 week for the 2x 5gal Panama's. The Panama's at the back have figured out it's time to stretch
> 
> View attachment 3918120
> 
> Cheers


Plants look healthy as hell-nice work


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> Nice shit man. This time of year kills me! I have 2 more runs to go and temps are spiking.  No outdoor for me so I will have to switch to a night flower and try and make it.


Thanks ABM, they're a good healthy bunch  I flower at night year round, I'm on variable hydro charges and it's cheapest after 7:00 pm and before 7:00 am, helps with the temps to boot.

When I was flowering with CMH in there this time of year was always a fight, mid-summer I have air conditioning pulled in from my HVAC, winter I have heat from it. The in between periods were always the hardest to keep dialled in. Good part of the reason I went with COBs, made it much easier to manage the transition periods.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Plants look healthy as hell-nice work


Cheers Bubby, early on but they were in pretty good shape coming in and seem to be transitioning well. I'm running small (fabric) containers with bigger plants on purpose and it seems to be working well. The 3gal's need watering every other day but I noticed they benefited from that a few rounds ago when I had some large 3gal and 1gal plants. Likely pushes them to build more and stronger root systems which they would benefit from. Pain for watering but worthwhile imo.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2017)

Please post those seeds on the seed thread! That first pic is a stunner!

I have tried Toronto and Denver. It is a tie. Both have knockouts. However, there is only one California!


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got to de-seeding those Blue Harley F1's, a few viable one's in there
> 
> View attachment 3917992 View attachment 3917993
> 
> Cheers


1 or 2 if you are lucky. Another volunteer for the pheno hunt if you make it to co.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> 1 or 2 if you are lucky. Another volunteer for the pheno hunt if you make it to co.


I think he has more volunteers than seeds lol........


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Please post those seeds on the seed thread! That first pic is a stunner!
> 
> I have tried Toronto and Denver. It is a tie. Both have knockouts. However, there is only one California!


Cheers Mo, will do, stoner me forgets about that thread unless I see it pop up 

I'd have to agree with the Cali girls


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> 1 or 2 if you are lucky. Another volunteer for the pheno hunt if you make it to co.





Evil-Mobo said:


> I think he has more volunteers than seeds lol........


Those fairies can cross borders from time to time, even fly over walls


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Those fairies can cross borders from time to time, even fly over walls


Those fairies are just amazing!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think he has more volunteers than seeds lol........


No worries there, PM's work


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2017)

I would be happy to run your stuff bro. 

BTW, how does the Harley's taste differ? I must have missed that. 
It sure looks strong and the parentage is tasty, so.... :0)

Carry on!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I would be happy to run your stuff bro.
> 
> BTW, how does the Harley's taste differ? I must have missed that.
> It sure looks strong and the parentage is tasty, so.... :0)
> ...


For sure, couple of weeks to dry and the fairy will be flying 

That F1 pheno I kept is a perfect blend of the very tropical fruit smell and taste from the Harlequin (my best tasting fruity pheno imo) and some blueberry/hashy smell that fills the room when you open a jar, coming from the Blue Ripper side. Combo head stone, daytime/anytime smoke plus a good relaxed whole body stone, not a couch lock though. The taste is really hard to describe, still something in there I'm not recognizing, but it's damn fine smoke


----------



## Rusher (Apr 7, 2017)

@GroErr 

I'm looking to replace my webcam after I dropped it into a bucket of water. I remember reading somewhere you're rocking those Foscams. Which model? 

Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2017)

Rusher said:


> @GroErr
> 
> I'm looking to replace my webcam after I dropped it into a bucket of water. I remember reading somewhere you're rocking those Foscams. Which model?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey, ouch into a bucket of water, damn!

I have the 9831 PTZ (Pan/Tilt/Zoom) or 9821W (now discontinued) which add 1080p and digital zoom but get pricey:
http://foscamcanada.com/Foscam-indoor-IP-camera/Foscam-FI9831P(B)

If you get on their list they're constantly having sales, they sell them on Amazon as well, that was the cheaper option last time but not always. I usually just wait until they have like a 30-50% off sale.

Edit: Forgot they've recently changed the name/branding. Looks like they split off from Foscam but retained the technology. Their models have same or better functionality for less. I actually have one of their newer models to replace a really old one that I haven't even setup yet:
https://amcrest.ca/ip-cameras.html
This is a decent deal, the one I haven't setup yet:
https://amcrest.ca/amcrest-1080p-wifi-video-security-ip-camera-pt.html


----------



## Rusher (Apr 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, ouch into a bucket of water, damn!
> 
> I have the 9831 PTZ (Pan/Tilt/Zoom) or 9821W (now discontinued) which add 1080p and digital zoom but get pricey:
> http://foscamcanada.com/Foscam-indoor-IP-camera/Foscam-FI9831P(B)
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for the links


----------



## Pulpit_ (Apr 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, ouch into a bucket of water, damn!
> 
> I have the 9831 PTZ (Pan/Tilt/Zoom) or 9821W (now discontinued) which add 1080p and digital zoom but get pricey:
> http://foscamcanada.com/Foscam-indoor-IP-camera/Foscam-FI9831P(B)
> ...


I got my Foscam at Newegg, they have some good deals also......you said this was easy to set up, it was o.k until I had to figure out the port forwarding for a Bell Router. I'm still working on it...lol. They are great cameras, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2017)

Pulpit_ said:


> I got my Foscam at Newegg, they have some good deals also......you said this was easy to set up, it was o.k until I had to figure out the port forwarding for a Bell Router. I'm still working on it...lol. They are great cameras, thanks for the recommendation.


Yeah the port forwarding for external access is specific to the modem/router/service you have, some are pretty straight forward, some are a pain in the butt. Not required for internal WiFi access though. If you turn that option on, make sure you set a really long and complex password on the camera. I have mine internal only but have a vpn into my router which gets me inside the network and is much more secure. When you open up any access via the internet, within hours hackers are hitting that device trying to break in so make it a really long password with mixed case, numbers and extended characters.

PM me if you're stuck or frustrated with Bell support...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2017)

Some early frost at Day 19, Blue Harley F1/P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 7, 2017)

Stop top dressing your buds with sugar G!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Stop top dressing your buds with sugar G!


Lol, forgot I was eating one of those donuts with white frosting, may have dropped some


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2017)

Day 20 for the 6x 3 gal and Day 13 for the 2x 5 gal Panama's at the back. The Panama's have stretched a bit  

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2017)

Some bud shots at Day 20, colas are starting to stack. Panama's at Day 13 are finally showing me some small buds.

Blue Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3:

 

Panama P4, this one is very slow and will run long:

 

Panama P6, this one is showing buds faster and stacking well, could be a contender:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2017)

Girls at 3 weeks and 2 weeks for the Panama's, took a separate pic of the Panama's, stretchy buggers but they're probably done the stretch... I hope - lol

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2017)

I had culled 2, then cloned & flipped the 2 remaining Panama phenos to confirm sex 10 days ago. The one I had thought was a male is  Looks huge in the 1 gal pot - lol

Like the structure on this one, stinky and sticky stem rub, dark purple stripes on the stems. Could be alright, will flower it out and collect some tester pollen 

  

Cheers


----------



## Green_Elf (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi!
Excellent thread you have here. It's a pleasure to see all of your babys/grows, setup and techniques.
I stumble upon your threads because of my interest in the cmh. Read all your previous thread (when you started using these lamps) and I'm trying to catch up with this one (still a bit to go ). Again excellent source of info, thank you for sharing.
I have a question regarding the CMH maybe you or someone else can clarify it for me.
I read that the Cmh run with a low frequency square wave ballast but most of the brands, on this side of the pond (Europe), are using a ultra high frequency ballast. Is it the same? Or better yet do they render the same output? Or is this ultra high frequency just a fancy way not to use the "diminishing" word low frequency on their products?
Thank you in advance (y)
Sweet smokes and green grows.

Ps-pardon my english but it's not my mother language.  
& btw this is my first post in this forum.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2017)

Green_Elf said:


> Hi!
> Excellent thread you have here. It's a pleasure to see all of your babys/grows, setup and techniques.
> I stumble upon your threads because of my interest in the cmh. Read all your previous thread (when you started using these lamps) and I'm trying to catch up with this one (still a bit to go ). Again excellent source of info, thank you for sharing.
> I have a question regarding the CMH maybe you or someone else can clarify it for me.
> ...


Hey thanks for popping in and the positive comments. Those 315w CMH bulbs do require the square wave ballasts to run at their peak efficiency. Most has/hid ballasts will not fire or burn the 315's so you need to be careful. Look for ballasts sold specifically to run the Philips 315w CMH and you'll be fine.

They're typically sold in kits with either a conversion kit (ballast, bulb & converter for a mogul socketed hood) or full kits including hood with appropriate socket for the bulbs, ballast, and sometimes bulb included.

Have a look here for available kits and see if you can find one locally:
http://growershouse.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=315w

Growershouse currently has a 15% off CMH sale, good time for discounts coming up to 4/20.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2017)

@Green_Elf there are two suitable ballast types for CMH/CDM/LEC type lamps;

The first is low frequency. Simple magnetic ballasts qualify, as they use line AC. The trouble is that they aren't a very efficient way to drive a lamp; if you take pics under their light, you'll notice dark bars. That's telling you the lamp is NOT running 30% of the time, due to the effect of the sine curve output.

The second type is digital- but not any digital will do. It also must be low frequency, else the lamp either won't strike at all or it will have very short life due to internal vibration. The best low frequency ballasts are 'square wave', which trade the sine curve output for one that looks like defenses on top of castle walls. This eliminates the period of low voltage and darkness, removing the dark stripes in your pics and boosting effective lamp output by 30%, while still using the same watts. Not surprisingly, these ballasts are more expensive but the added efficiency makes up for it.

I hope this helps. Sorry for the thread Jack, @GroErr !


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @Green_Elf there are two suitable ballast types for CMH/CDM/LEC type lamps;
> 
> The first is low frequency. Simple magnetic ballasts qualify, as they use line AC. The trouble is that they aren't a very efficient way to drive a lamp; if you take pics under their light, you'll notice dark bars. That's telling you the lamp is NOT running 30% of the time, due to the effect of the sine curve output.
> 
> ...


Sharing knowledge is not a thread jack - lol


----------



## indianajones (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn dude, your thread is close to 100k views, and it's really earned it. 

Fire from front to back!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 13, 2017)

indianajones said:


> Damn dude, your thread is close to 100k views, and it's really earned it.
> 
> Fire from front to back!


Hey thanks Indiana, it's been running for a while, hadn't paid attention but yeah that's a few visits 

Just in time for some early bud porn 

Blue Ripper F2/P3 Day 25, this is my shit faced, stay in the house, don't talk to anyone stupid stone pheno:

 

Panama P4 is looking good at Day 18, some early frost starting up. This may be the red hair pheno 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2017)

Panama male at Day 13, 10 days or so to harvest. May hit those Panama gals once he's ready to drop as the females should go 12+ weeks. Should be plenty of time to develop some tester/backup seeds 

  

Cheers


----------



## indianajones (Apr 14, 2017)

got a second or third male? with a landrace i think there may be 
some benefit to an openly pollinated orgy to preserve genetic diversity. 

further filial generations could see the more subtle traits find expression
that would have otherwise been lost because they weren't expressed in 
the original parents. 

i was told about it by the folks at loud seeds, they called it the 
"gangbang method", they use multiple males to pollinate a single 
female and preserve some diversity instead of single parent inbreeding.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

I used the gangbang technique in my last chuck ( Slymer x Honeybee ).
I had 4 HB males that I couldn't decide who was best, so let em all do their thang 
have a few that are just above ground now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Panama male at Day 13, 10 days or so to harvest. May hit those Panama gals once he's ready to drop as the females should go 12+ weeks. Should be plenty of time to develop some tester/backup seeds
> 
> View attachment 3924678 View attachment 3924680
> 
> Cheers


good looking male, makes me wish I had a unknown female for him


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2017)

indianajones said:


> got a second or third male? with a landrace i think there may be
> some benefit to an openly pollinated orgy to preserve genetic diversity.
> 
> further filial generations could see the more subtle traits find expression
> ...


Interesting method and would make some good starter stock to breed from. With more space I'd try it but have to reserve some for flowers and other males, never enough room  Only got one male, got down to 5 worthy plants with decent structure, smell, and colour and 4 were females. I was beginning to think they were fems!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I used the gangbang technique in my last chuck ( Slymer x Honeybee ).
> I had 4 HB males that I couldn't decide who was best, so let em all do their thang
> have a few that are just above ground now.


Should be some fire in those, will look forward to seeing them


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> good looking male, makes me wish I had a unknown female for him


Cheers, he's better than I'd hoped but wish I'd gotten some more. He'll make enough babies to hunt through later though


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2017)

Awesome first post, and welcome. 

Mon Franglais est insupportable.....und mein Deutcshe....Nicht Werklicht!

(as usual, the post to which I am replying is lost...ah well, the workin' life....)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

Bud development at Day 27 and Day 20 for the Panama's

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1, Day 27:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5, Day 27:

 

Blue Pyramid, Day 27:

 

Blue Harley P1, Day 27:

 

Panama P4, Day 20:

 

Panama P6, Day 20:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking great G! 

Man I need to get a decent camera and stop using my phone lol.......just don't know where to start..........


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking great G!
> 
> Man I need to get a decent camera and stop using my phone lol.......just don't know where to start..........


Cheers Evil, buds are stacking up nicely, no complaints here 

I stuck with the Canon line and got the T6i, pretty happy with it after having it a few months. I had an older T2i so was able to re-use some of the accessories I had including an extra 18-55mm lens which I take most of the macro shots with. If you're looking at DSLR's any of the Nikon and Canon's are nice cameras for taking garden pics, just go with whatever is in your budget you can't go wrong with them. Sometimes they bundle them with an extra lens and you can get a better deal that way, after market lenses can get expensive. But for basic shots in the garden the standard lens that comes with them is good. I got the IS lens in the Canon which has some nice features for stabilization. To get really good shots you need a tripod but I find with the IS series lens I don't need it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheer Evil, buds are stacking up nicely, no complaints here
> 
> I stuck with the Canon line and got the T6i, pretty happy with it after having it a few months. I had an older T2i so was able to re-use some of the accessories I had including an extra 18-55mm lens which I take most of the macro shots with. If you're looking at DSLR's any of the Nikon and Canon's are nice cameras for taking garden pics, just go with whatever is in your budget you can't go wrong with them. Sometimes they bundle them with an extra lens and you can get a better deal that way, after market lenses can get expensive. But for basic shots in the garden the standard lens that comes with them is good. I got the IS lens in the Canon which has some nice features for stabilization. To get really good shots you need a tripod but I find with the IS series lens I don't need it


Of the two available lenses which do you recommend for our use? The 18-55 or the 18-135?

Also what makes the T6"i" worth twice as much as the T6? Sorry for the newb ???


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Of the two available lenses which do you recommend for our use? The 18-55 or the 18-135?
> 
> Also what makes the T6"i" worth twice as much as the T6? Sorry for the newb ???


I'd go with the 18-55 IS lens, it can take decent pics across a wide range of subjects and if you'll be mainly taking garden pics it's a decent macro lens in macro mode.

Main differences between the two models is 18 vs 24 megapixels and shutter speed is twice as fast on the T6i, that's what you pay for but either one would be fine for garden pics. I had the T2i until about 9 months ago or so and it was a dinosaur compared to the tech in these newer models. Still took decent pics, most of the pics in this thread were with the T2i. When I grabbed the T6i they had a deal with an extra zoom lens, 75-200mm for the same price as the standard kit with just the 18-55mm IS lens so I grabbed it up.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'd go with the 18-55 IS lens, it can take decent pics across a wide range of subjects and if you'll be mainly taking garden pics it's a decent macro lens in macro mode.
> 
> Main differences between the two models is 18 vs 24 megapixels and shutter speed is twice as fast on the T6i, that's what you pay for but either one would be fine for garden pics. I had the T2i until about 9 months ago or so and it was a dinosaur compared to the tech in these newer models. Still took decent pics, most of the pics in this thread were with the T2i. When I grabbed the T6i they had a deal with an extra zoom lens, 75-200mm for the same price as the standard kit with just the 18-55mm IS lens so I grabbed it up.


Ok thanks I will save for the T6i and just buy/cry once lol. 

I like the built in wifi and what not. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Gquebed (Apr 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks Indiana, it's been running for a while, hadn't paid attention but yeah that's a few visits
> 
> Just in time for some early bud porn
> 
> ...


Ahhh....theres the Panama girl you were talking about. Looks mostly sativa-ish? 

How long do figure she might finish? And do you expect light, medium or heavy yield? 

And if its the red hair pheno... and its anything like what was out here in the late 80s then youll have some spacey fun with that. A lot like the ROM i ran this season...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Ahhh....theres the Panama girl you were talking about. Looks mostly sativa-ish?
> 
> How long do figure she might finish? And do you expect light, medium or heavy yield?
> 
> And if its the red hair pheno... and its anything like what was out here in the late 80s then youll have some spacey fun with that. A lot like the ROM i ran this season...


Yeah have the 2 phenos flowering now, another female in the tent with the male which I'll flower out the male, let him pollinate the female in the tent, and hit the 2x phenos in the flower room. That'll just give me a pool of seeds if I can't find find a decent pheno in the 3 females or male.

They are supposed to have mainly 2 phenos, a green and a red-hair pheno. The two flowering are completely different bud structures so thinking I could have one of each but they're just about to hit 3 weeks of 12-14 weeks so it's too early to tell yet.

No clue on the yields as these are the first from seed. But both are stacking up well and have 30" colas, looking like they could produce alright.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2017)

Girls at 4 weeks & 3 weeks for the Panama's. Colas are starting to blow up 

 

Panama's have settled down and stopped stretching, time to build some buds.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2017)

Doesn't look like any extended flowering time for the Panama male. It's right on queue to finish within ~23 days or so from the flip. Day 16 and you'll see a couple of pods have already opened in the second flower shot...

   

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice frosty dude!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice frosty dude!


Liking it, he's really sticky on a stem rub, and stinky. Looking like a decent candidate for some plant sex. He has 3 ladies to service in a week or so


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Liking it, he's really sticky on a stem rub, and stinky. Looking like a decent candidate for some plant sex. He has 3 ladies to service in a week or so


My males should start their trip to me today. 

Can't wait


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2017)

Camshot slideshow of the stretch for this round. Those Panama's easily won the race starting a week behind 

    

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 17, 2017)

Its Me Or The Titties Sheriff Take your Pick


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2017)

Loving that wild Panama. I grew out an Ace Panama and will try it again.

Very vigorous, but I was growing way stronger stuff at the time.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Loving that wild Panama. I grew out an Ace Panama and will try it again.
> 
> Very vigorous, but I was growing way stronger stuff at the time.
> 
> JD


Cheers JD, they are little wild, good thing I didn't wait longer to flip!

Will be interested to see what this smokes like, haven't smoked the likes of these genetics in 35+ years. Their main purpose is to out cross later but it would be nice to find something worth keeping in there


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

Some Tuesday night bud porn 

Blue Harley Day 30:



Blue Pyramid Day 30:



Blue Ripper F2/P3 Day 30:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1 Day30:



Panama P4 Day 23:



Panama P6 Day 23:



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some Tuesday night bud porn
> 
> Blue Harley Day 30:
> 
> ...


Dayummm bro !!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Dayummm bro !!


Cheers Bob, looks like the skiing's good out your way. No snow left but getting frosty over here


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

how was I not subbed to this thread? Ah well I'm here now. 

Gorgeous garden


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> how was I not subbed to this thread? Ah well I'm here now.
> 
> Gorgeous garden


Hey thanks and welcome, you pulled in about 1/2 way through a run, good timing, the bud porn stage


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob, looks like the skiing's good out your way. No snow left but getting frosty over here


over 600 inchs this season...and snowing now...may never stop......leaving now for a few days....
Your garden just keeps getting better everyday.. I'm jelly bro


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 18, 2017)

Pssstttt


----------



## GroErr (Apr 21, 2017)

New addition to the lighting. I had some 3070 COBs covering one end of the room while waiting for this one to come in. The bar hanging about a foot higher than the rest (over the Panama's) and about a foot wider. It's running 4x Citi 1212 COBs at 1400ma for a total of 200w, dimmable. This gives me a total of 800w covering as much as 3.5'x8' properly at ~30w/sq./ft., current run is pretty close to that now. Having it at the back and being wider gives me full coverage across the 4ft. which I can use when I have an odd plant, like the one Panama I have in the tent with the male, it'll get moved into here once it's been pollinated. 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 21, 2017)

Looking good brother. 

I have two 1212's vegging for me right now in 6500K and I'm running (4) 1812's in my 3x3. LOVING these Citizen COB's and their spectrum and so are the plants.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good brother.
> 
> I have two 1212's vegging for me right now in 6500K and I'm running (4) 1812's in my 3x3. LOVING these Citizen COB's and their spectrum and so are the plants.


Cheers Evil, looks good so far, nice coverage with that bar and bright as f*k


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> New addition to the lighting. I had some 3070 COBs covering one end of the room while waiting for this one to come in. The bar hanging about a foot higher than the rest (over the Panama's) and about a foot wider. It's running 4x Citi 1212 COBs at 1400ma for a total of 200w, dimmable. This gives me a total of 800w covering as much as 3.5'x8' properly at ~30w/sq./ft., current run is pretty close to that now. Having it at the back and being wider gives me full coverage across the 4ft. which I can use when I have an odd plant, like the one Panama I have in the tent with the male, it'll get moved into here once it's been pollinated.
> 
> View attachment 3928630
> 
> Cheers


damn man,such a clean grow.are you running strictly cobs now?(sorry if youve answered this before)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

Day 33 and Day 26 last night. Zoom on the 6x 3gal's and Panama's under the Citi's. Nice stacking going on all around, really liking the look of the Panama back-right, strong lemon smell coming off it now. Couldn't get a thumbnail to post the full pic of the Panama's, not sure if it's the site but it's happening more and more lately...

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> damn man,such a clean grow.are you running strictly cobs now?(sorry if youve answered this before)


Hey thanks, yes just running COBs now. Switched to them a few runs back and there's non turning back. The heat alone is worthwhile, with 2x 315's (CMH) in there I'd have a hell of a time trying to stay under 82F. Now I'm running 800w of COBs at the worst time of year for me as in between seasons my HVAC doesn't kick in, and still averaging 80F.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, yes just running COBs now. Switched to them a few runs back and there's non turning back. The heat alone is worthwhile, with 2x 315's (CMH) in there I'd have a hell of a time trying to stay under 82F. Now I'm running 800w of COBs at the worst time of year for me as in between seasons my HVAC doesn't kick in, and still averaging 80F.


that is awesome to hear.the heat was what i was curious about.im thinking about researching all summer to set up an indoor by fall/winter.the space is real tight. 2'w x 5h x 7' L.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> that is awesome to hear.the heat was what i was curious about.im thinking about researching all summer to set up an indoor by fall/winter.the space is real tight. 2'w x 5h x 7' L.


Thanks, that room is 4'W x 9.5L x7.5'H, running 800w @1400ma and easily managed with 4" incoming and exhaust inline fans to control temps and humidity.

Your room would lend itself well to COBs (Citizen, Cree, Bridgelux Vero's), don't think the brand matters much as long as you stick to any of the above that have been proven out in the field.

Only thing you may want to consider is that there is heat, COBs still produce heat, just less than bulb-style lights like hps or CMH. So you'll want to make sure you have decent exhaust and cooler air coming into the space with only 5' height. The COBs will allow for taller plants as the overhead in height is less and you can get them closer to the lights than bulb-style lighting.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, that room is 4'W x 9.5L x7.5'H, running 800w @1400ma and easily managed with 4" incoming and exhaust inline fans to control temps and humidity.
> 
> Your room would lend itself well to COBs (Citizen, Cree, Bridgelux Vero's), don't think the brand matters much as long as you stick to any of the above that have been proven out in the field.
> 
> Only thing you may want to consider is that there is heat, COBs still produce heat, just less than bulb-style lights like hps or CMH. So you'll want to make sure you have decent exhaust and cooler air coming into the space with only 5' height. The COBs will allow for taller plants as the overhead in height is less and you can get them closer to the lights than bulb-style lighting.


thanks so much,GroErr, nice info.ive written down the cob info.yeah,the width concerns me the most.its going to be a bit of a carpentry nightmare(going to have to figure out sliding solid doors,from plywood)my plan is to have a veg area underneath,flower up top.there is actually a window in the space.i have two questions if i may? 1.) would it kill the effeciency of the inline fan in the lower veg area ,if it 90's up and tees with the upper fan exhausted out the window?
2.) is the inlet too close to the actual grow area(within inches)say during winter? thats going to be some immediate cold air.maybe i could put that inlet fan on a timer?
thanks for any info.your room cleanliness and forethought is the model im going for.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> thanks so much,GroErr, nice info.ive written down the cob info.yeah,the width concerns me the most.its going to be a bit of a carpentry nightmare(going to have to figure out sliding solid doors,from plywood)my plan is to have a veg area underneath,flower up top.there is actually a window in the space.i have two questions if i may? 1.) would it kill the effeciency of the inline fan in the lower veg area ,if it 90's up and tees with the upper fan exhausted out the window?
> 2.) is the inlet too close to the actual grow area(within inches)say during winter? thats going to be some immediate cold air.maybe i could put that inlet fan on a timer?
> thanks for any info.your room cleanliness and forethought is the model im going for.


Yeah the sliding door's sound like a great option, some more work but will give you better access and more space.

Any disruption in the flow will increase the work on the inline, you may want to consider a 6" with a variable controller to allow for any 90's or T's in the vents. You could time it or trigger it with a thermostat controller like this one http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Heating-Ventilation-Cooling-Home-Comfort/Heating/Furnace-Parts-Acc/Accessories/Booster-Fan-Thermostat/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I5532248?Ntt=thermostat Just be careful brining in any outside air, you'll need a filter, even if it's just a simple/fine screen to keep bugs out. A carbon filter on it would be even better but will restrict your flow a bit too. Consider a T inside the room to deflect the cold air and spread it so it's not coming directly into the plants. The room is too small to consider putting an AC unit in there so you'll have to work around that with incoming cooler air. AC's generate heat inside a room so not a good option in a small space like that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah the sliding door's sound like a great option, some more work but will give you better access and more space.
> 
> Any disruption in the flow will increase the work on the inline, you may want to consider a 6" with a variable controller to allow for any 90's or T's in the vents. You could time it or trigger it with a thermostat controller like this one http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Heating-Ventilation-Cooling-Home-Comfort/Heating/Furnace-Parts-Acc/Accessories/Booster-Fan-Thermostat/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I5532248?Ntt=thermostat Just be careful brining in any outside air, you'll need a filter, even if it's just a simple/fine screen to keep bugs out. A carbon filter on it would be even better but will restrict your flow a bit too. Consider a T inside the room to deflect the cold air and spread it so it's not coming directly into the plants. The room is too small to consider putting an AC unit in there so you'll have to work around that with incoming cooler air. AC's generate heat inside a room so not a good option in a small space like that.


im not sure if i'll be running during the summer...maybe the veg.in that part of the house in the winter it sits at around 62-63°f.ill just have to try and see what happens.i know heat really increases when enclosing an area and adding a light.any light.hadnt thought about a larger fan,makes sense.so youd use a carbon filter on the intake as well?


----------



## green217 (Apr 22, 2017)

@GroErr how long is it taking to flower your quickest finishing plant? Seems like u have some quick finishers from what i've seen. Plants arr looking fantastic as usual!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> im not sure if i'll be running during the summer...maybe the veg.in that part of the house in the winter it sits at around 62-63°f.ill just have to try and see what happens.i know heat really increases when enclosing an area and adding a light.any light.hadnt thought about a larger fan,makes sense.so youd use a carbon filter on the intake as well?


If the area around the room is sitting at 63F that should do it in the winter, the air coming into my room summer or winter is 68-70F and does the trick by just adjusting my variable controller on the intake inline fan. The catch will be the temps outside the room in the summer, if you think it'll be under 70F that may do it. Remember you're pulling in cooler air and exhausting hot air, the combo is what controls your temps. Problem with outside air is other things like PM coming in through the vent if it's not setup with a carbon filter. My incoming air is pulled in through my HVAC so I don't need to filter it as it's filtered through my HVAC. But at one point when I first started indoor I was pulling in outside air. Once I hooked into my HVAC I stopped brining in outside air directly into the room.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

green217 said:


> @GroErr how long is it taking to flower your quickest finishing plant? Seems like u have some quick finishers from what i've seen. Plants arr looking fantastic as usual!


Cheers @green217, difficult answer on that one so takes some explaining. It's been variable since I switched to the COBs as I've been trying different setups. Changes have included low wattage/sq./ft. initially as low as 22w/sq. ft. at 12.5/11.5 for the light cycle (very slow finish, added up to 2 weeks in finish times, but nice yield). Then I increased to 30w/sq. ft. and ran at 12/12 which finished faster by at least a week, but still slower than under CMH. This round I went with 11.5/12.5 for the light cycle to see if I can bring it down a bit again. Next round I'm trying 11/13 which I think in combo with 30w/sq./ft. will bring them down further and likely where I'll land if I don't see much loss in yields. I've been keeping at least a couple of strains/phenos (clones) the same all along so I can judge any differences in yields and finish times.

So a lot of variables but getting closer to what I was getting under CMH finish times. Still about a week more than CMH but last round I could have pulled my Blue Pyramid (running at 12/12 that round) which is the earliest at around 52 days, let it go an extra few days on purpose and pulled it at 56.

The way things are going this round I'm expecting to be able to pull the Blue Pyramid around the 52 day mark, and the Blue Harley around 56-58 days which I'd be happy with if yields hold up. Not seeing any reduction in yield so far


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> If the area around the room is sitting at 63F that should do it in the winter, the air coming into my room summer or winter is 68-70F and does the trick by just adjusting my variable controller on the intake inline fan. The catch will be the temps outside the room in the summer, if you think it'll be under 70F that may do it. Remember you're pulling in cooler air and exhausting hot air, the combo is what controls your temps. Problem with outside air is other things like PM coming in through the vent if it's not setup with a carbon filter. My incoming air is pulled in through my HVAC so I don't need to filter it as it's filtered through my HVAC. But at one point when I first started indoor I was pulling in outside air. Once I hooked into my HVAC I stopped brining in outside air directly into the room.


ok,great.i'll take this all into consideration,all very helpful.thank you


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @green217, difficult answer on that one so takes some explaining. It's been variable since I switched to the COBs as I've been trying different setups. Changes have included low wattage/sq./ft. initially as low as 22w/sq. ft. at 12.5/11.5 for the light cycle (very slow finish, added up to 2 weeks in finish times, but nice yield). Then I increased to 30w/sq. ft. and ran at 12/12 which finished faster by at least a week, but still slower than under CMH. This round I went with 11.5/12.5 for the light cycle to see if I can bring it down a bit again. Next round I'm trying 11/13 which I think in combo with 30w/sq./ft. will bring them down further and likely where I'll land if I don't see much loss in yields. I've been keeping at least a couple of strains/phenos (clones) the same all along so I can judge any differences in yields and finish times.
> 
> So a lot of variables but getting closer to what I was getting under CMH finish times. Still about a week more than CMH but last round I could have pulled my Blue Pyramid (running at 12/12 that round) which is the earliest at around 52 days, let it go an extra few days on purpose and pulled it at 56.
> 
> The way things are going this round I'm expecting to be able to pull the Blue Pyramid around the 52 day mark, and the Blue Harley around 56-58 days which I'd be happy with if yields hold up. Not seeing any reduction in yield so far


g'day Gro,
When flipping from veg to flower, do u flip to 12/12 after 6 hours of darkness or after 24 hours of darkness
VG


----------



## green217 (Apr 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @green217, difficult answer on that one so takes some explaining. It's been variable since I switched to the COBs as I've been trying different setups. Changes have included low wattage/sq./ft. initially as low as 22w/sq. ft. at 12.5/11.5 for the light cycle (very slow finish, added up to 2 weeks in finish times, but nice yield). Then I increased to 30w/sq. ft. and ran at 12/12 which finished faster by at least a week, but still slower than under CMH. This round I went with 11.5/12.5 for the light cycle to see if I can bring it down a bit again. Next round I'm trying 11/13 which I think in combo with 30w/sq./ft. will bring them down further and likely where I'll land if I don't see much loss in yields. I've been keeping at least a couple of strains/phenos (clones) the same all along so I can judge any differences in yields and finish times.
> 
> So a lot of variables but getting closer to what I was getting under CMH finish times. Still about a week more than CMH but last round I could have pulled my Blue Pyramid (running at 12/12 that round) which is the earliest at around 52 days, let it go an extra few days on purpose and pulled it at 56.
> 
> The way things are going this round I'm expecting to be able to pull the Blue Pyramid around the 52 day mark, and the Blue Harley around 56-58 days which I'd be happy with if yields hold up. Not seeing any reduction in yield so far


yeah there is a lot of variables involved to say the least. But being able to chop under 60 days is still pretty nice


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Gro,
> When flipping from veg to flower, do u flip to 12/12 after 6 hours of darkness or after 24 hours of darkness
> VG


Good day to you, most of the time I don't transition them at all. I just wait for lights on in the flower room and throw them in straight from the veg tent. On my schedules that means they get about 3 hours of light in the veg tent + 12 (11.5 right now) in the flower room the first night. Only other thing I've done the odd time is pre-stretched them by turning my veg lights down to 14/10 which induces the stretch and gets them pre-flowering. I've done that the odd time if I'm waiting for the flower room and the plants are ready to flower to get them going and get a bit ahead of the game. It's been a while since I've done that, I did it initially to see if they would start transitioning into stretch and flowering at 14/10 and most strains will. More typical is the first scenario.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah there is a lot of variables involved to say the least. But being able to chop under 60 days is still pretty nice


For sure, keeping some clones in there gives me the constant so I can see what if any changes show up when I'm changing the environment. Definitely nice to get a couple of earlier strains in there, that Blue Harley got some of the earlier finish trait from the mother (Harlequin) which I'd finished in as little as 49 days under CMH but produces almost twice as much per gallon of soil


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2017)

Harvested the Panama pollen tonight. Looks good, nice and dry. The P5 female was open pollinated and will go in the back corner of the flower room when it's up-potted from the 1gal pot or I'll be watering it daily, for 100 days 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2017)

Some week 4 & 5 bud porn 

Blue Harley, Day 35:

 

Blue Pyramid, Day 35:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3, Day 35:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, Day 35:

 

Panama P4, Day 28:

 

Panama P6, Day 28:

 

Cheers


----------



## torontoke (Apr 23, 2017)

We got cars that park themselves but still no smellivision.
Dammit Microsoft get ur shit together!

Looking frosty af
Great job as usual G


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2017)

torontoke said:


> We got cars that park themselves but still no smellivision.
> Dammit Microsoft get ur shit together!
> 
> Looking frosty af
> Great job as usual G


Hey thanks Toronto, would be nice to be able to tag the pics with the smell  Love this stage, 3-4 weeks of bud porn


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some Tuesday night bud porn
> 
> Blue Harley Day 30:
> 
> ...


Very nice sir!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Day 33 and Day 26 last night. Zoom on the 6x 3gal's and Panama's under the Citi's. Nice stacking going on all around, really liking the look of the Panama back-right, strong lemon smell coming off it now. Couldn't get a thumbnail to post the full pic of the Panama's, not sure if it's the site but it's happening more and more lately...
> 
> View attachment 3929185 View attachment 3929187
> 
> Cheers


Do I see cobs hanging? Lol! Sweet!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Very nice sir!





Pig4buzz said:


> Do I see cobs hanging? Lol! Sweet!


Thanks man, hope things are going well in the garden. Yep those COBs won't be coming down anytime soon


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

What COBs do not have is that huge infrared spike that is free with all HID bulbs!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> What COBs do not have is that huge infrared spike that is free with all HID bulbs!


Yet they still put out fire


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2017)

Continuing on the long term breeding project of some old school genetics. I have 7x Skunk #1 which will get up-potted out of party cups by next weekend and will likely SOG those along with 3x Fireballs next round (hoping to end up with ~6 females out of the bunch , they're regs). Also picked up some more indicas on a 420 promo at Dr. Chronic. 10x Original Afghan (Bulldog Seeds) went into germination yesterday 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Continuing on the long term breeding project of some old school genetics. I have 7x Skunk #1 which will get up-potted out of party cups by next weekend and will likely SOG those along with 3x Fireballs next round (hoping to end up with ~6 females out of the bunch , they're regs). Also picked up some more indicas on a 420 promo at Dr. Chronic. 10x Original Afghan (Bulldog Seeds) went into germination yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3930414
> 
> Cheers


So Dr.Chronic is legit eh? he has Lee Roy beans and he's one of the only spots, and they are cheaper than everywhere else maybe I'll scoop em.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> So Dr.Chronic is legit eh? he has Lee Roy beans and he's one of the only spots, and they are cheaper than everywhere else maybe I'll scoop em.


Yeah they have sone decent stuff around, more regs than many banks. This was my 3rd order and with stealth shipping have never had a problem, all received within 1 week from date of order. You can choose (which I always do) to ship with original breeder packs. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 25, 2017)

Day 37 for the 6x 3 gal, Day 30 for the 2x 5 gal Panama's. Now also Day 24 for the Panama P5 back-left along the wall. It was in the tent with the male, very pregnant. Up-potted it from the 1 gal to 3 gal so I don't have to water it every day. Small buds, huge difference in development under the blurples. But it will have 8+ weeks to catch up under the COBs 

   

Cheers


----------



## Green_Elf (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi again!
Thank you @GroErr and @ttystikk for your reply about the CMH.
I've come to realize that the European based companies or just don't mentioned the square wave or they are running a different tech. For example I doubt that the dimlux, that is one of the top brands, would release a 315w that would not be efficient( and they don't mentioned low frequency or square wave anywhere). Other brands (cheaper brands) they even admit to use the philips ballast in they fixture.
Anyway, after reading all this thread, I notice that you are not even using CMH anymore so I'll not be bothering you anymore with this subject. Or maybe I will... 
Do you consider that you might go "back" and complement the COB with CMH? Do you think it could add/bring something new(beside the heat)? Lol


PS- Your *Blupper Dream* looks crispy and amazing. 
For sure is good smoke. 



GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, Day 35:
> 
> View attachment 3930138


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2017)

Green_Elf said:


> Hi again!
> Thank you @GroErr and @ttystikk for your reply about the CMH.
> I've come to realize that the European based companies or just don't mentioned the square wave or they are running a different tech. For example I doubt that the dimlux, that is one of the top brands, would release a 315w that would not be efficient( and they don't mentioned low frequency or square wave anywhere). Other brands (cheaper brands) they even admit to use the philips ballast in they fixture.
> Anyway, after reading all this thread, I notice that you are not even using CMH anymore so I'll not be bothering you anymore with this subject. Or maybe I will...
> ...


I'm not going back.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not going back.


Nor am I, thought I might need some heat through the winter but it was fine.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2017)

What are those pink light bars? UV?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What are those pink light bars? UV?


Hey Mo, see you were catching up, thanks for the 100 likes or so - lol 

It's 660nm to "wake" them faster at the beginning of the cycle, they show up pink for some reason when lights are on. The old Mars reflector panel I was using for this purpose finally died on me (have been so busy I haven't even taken it down, it will likely get "COBbed" at some point).

Similar idea to the 730nm at the end of the cycle to trigger Pr/Pfr faster. The 660 is supposed to do the opposite at the beginning of the cycle.

I've been running them for a couple of hours starting 10 minutes before the lights come on, 10 minutes before lights on is all that's needed.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey Mo, see you were catching up, thanks for the 100 likes or so - lol
> 
> It's 660nm to "wake" them faster at the beginning of the cycle, they show up pink for some reason when lights are on. The old Mars reflector panel I was using for this purpose finally died on me (have been so busy I haven't even taken it down, it will likely get "COBbed" at some point).
> 
> ...


Your plants look great man.

I was curious about your usage of the 660nm. Maybe you read some of the debate over in the _far red thread_ about adding 660 mono or lil 660nm cobs to a 3500k or 4k cob rig. Seems like the jury is out on the merits of additional 660. But, in contrast to your wake up idea, the theory over there is emerson effect driven; consequently they run the 660 for the duration. Just wondered if you have any thoughts on that.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Your plants look great man.
> 
> I was curious about your usage of the 660nm. Maybe you read some of the debate over in the _far red thread_ about adding 660 mono or lil 660nm cobs to a 3500k or 4k cob rig. Seems like the jury is out on the merits of additional 660. But, in contrast to your wake up idea, the theory over there is emerson effect driven; consequently they run the 660 for the duration. Just wondered if you have any thoughts on that.


Hey thanks. I've been using the 660's and 730's for the Fr/Pfr factors, it's supposed to essentially make the transition from dark to light and light to dark faster by a couple of hours. In theory that should reduce the time to finish and yield by essentially "extending" each period by gaining a couple of hours on each end. Not so sure it makes a big difference or at least I would say there are other factors which would affect finish times more than just the 660/730 Pr/Pfr triggers. This round I've left the 660nm's for the first 2 hours. Not running enough wattage (35w) to make much difference other than maybe the plant straight in front of it, keeping an eye on that one to see if there's any significant differences. I have a small Blue Harley directly in from of the 660nm bars, and another Blue Harley front-right which won't be getting any direct 660nm light to compare the two.

I think there may be something to the discussion going on in that far red thread. If LED's could reproduce the spectrum curve that the 315w Philips CMH bulbs produce it would create an interesting light which is essentially the conversation going on over there. The 315w Philips consistently finished whatever strains I was running faster but the COBs are producing better terps/quality. The 315w's are producing that spectrum throughout the cycle so running the 660's and enough wattage throughout the cycle in a COB environment could have some merit. Combining quality I'm getting from the COBs and quick finish times from the CMH would be nice


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2017)

Fairly crazy jungle this cycle Gro, but they are filling in very nicely. Great stuff!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks. I've been using the 660's and 730's for the Fr/Pfr factors, it's supposed to essentially make the transition from dark to light and light to dark faster by a couple of hours. In theory that should reduce the time to finish and yield by essentially "extending" each period by gaining a couple of hours on each end. Not so sure it makes a big difference or at least I would say there are other factors which would affect finish times more than just the 660/730 Pr/Pfr triggers. This round I've left the 660nm's for the first 2 hours. Not running enough wattage (35w) to make much difference other than maybe the plant straight in front of it, keeping an eye on that one to see if there's any significant differences. I have a small Blue Harley directly in from of the 660nm bars, and another Blue Harley front-right which won't be getting any direct 660nm light to compare the two.
> 
> I think there may be something to the discussion going on in that far red thread. If LED's could reproduce the spectrum curve that the 315w Philips CMH bulbs produce it would create an interesting light which is essentially the conversation going on over there. The 315w Philips consistently finished whatever strains I was running faster but the COBs are producing better terps/quality. The 315w's are producing that spectrum throughout the cycle so running the 660's and enough wattage throughout the cycle in a COB environment could have some merit. Combining quality I'm getting from the COBs and quick finish times from the CMH would be nice


I've found that warming the room up a few degrees helps speed up finish times under COB LED.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Fairly crazy jungle this cycle Gro, but they are filling in very nicely. Great stuff!


Cheers JD, the 3gal plants are relatively even but there was no keeping an even canopy with those Panama's. The bar-style lights came in handy this round as I can adjust each one to different heights.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've found that warming the room up a few degrees helps speed up finish times under COB LED.


Temps, RH, w/sq./ft., spectrum, height from canopy, length of cycle, all factors that can affect the results and finish. I try and keep under 82F and running more like 80F right now. I find if I go beyond 82 plants start to suffer and look like shit which can't be good for yields... or bud porn  There has to be a balance between all those factors, finding it is the fun part


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Temps, RH, w/sq./ft., spectrum, height from canopy, length of cycle, all factors that can affect the results and finish. I try and keep under 82F and running more like 80F right now. I find if I go beyond 82 plants start to suffer and look like shit which can't be good for yields... or bud porn  There has to be a balance between all those factors, finding it is the fun part


Modern high efficiency LED emits much less infrared than any HID lamp, so leaf surface temps don't rise as much. Raising room temperatures a few degrees compensates without compromising quality. That's how it's worked for me, at least. I'm not suggesting 90, but 82-84 or so seems effective.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Modern high efficiency LED emits much less infrared than any HID lamp, so leaf surface temps don't rise as much. Raising room temperatures a few degrees compensates without compromising quality. That's how it's worked for me, at least. I'm not suggesting 90, but 82-84 or so seems effective.


Will likely get to try the 82-84 temps through summer if I fill the room. What I'm looking forward to is running negative DIF again shortly. As it warms up outside I can raise the lights off temps. The couple of runs I did last year rocked it with temps more or less the same and even higher during lights out.


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 27, 2017)

High Guys I just bought 400 mh self ballast lamp and I found that it's only 8000 lumen so any idea it can do its job


----------



## Growdict (Apr 27, 2017)

People also ask

How many lumens are in a 400 watt metal halide bulb?
Specifications
*Wattage:* *400 Watt*
Lumens: 36000
Base Type: Mogul (E39)
Protected: No
Fixture Type: Open or Enclosed (Restricted Position)

sounds like garbage, return it.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2017)

Fairy's ready to fly (PM). Threw 5 testers of each into a cup ~30 hours ago, I'd say they're ready 

Blue Harley F1's, same cross I got that killer frosty pheno

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5 back-crossed, should be some tasty fire phenos in there

 

Cheers


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 27, 2017)

I need you to send me those lights.. Toss some beans in the railing for me while you are at it! LOL


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Fairy's ready to fly (PM). Threw 5 testers of each into a cup ~30 hours ago, I'd say they're ready
> 
> Blue Harley F1's, same cross I got that killer frosty pheno
> 
> ...


So you just throw them in water.. let the taproot come out and them move them to your desired medium to finish sprouting?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 28, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> I need you to send me those lights.. Toss some beans in the railing for me while you are at it! LOL


Lol, cheers abm, no extra lights available, but lots of extra beans, those two were the one's I open pollinated  (PM)


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 28, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> So you just throw them in water.. let the taproot come out and them move them to your desired medium to finish sprouting?


I Also Add About 4 Drops Of H202


----------



## GroErr (Apr 28, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> So you just throw them in water.. let the taproot come out and them move them to your desired medium to finish sprouting?


Yes, have used pretty well every method but this one works well and is super simple. Put them in a cup, wait 12 hours, push down any that haven't sunk to the bottom on their own. Wait 24-48 hours, tails should be good to go.


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 28, 2017)

Guys I wake up found my plant look like this any help please ps she is 8 weeks old and I move it outdoor in my balcony week ago


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

Your dirt looks super sandy and compacted, there's also a hole in it, from your finger? if not might be a creature got in there and ate your roots. 

Get better soil. As the saying goes you gotta spend money to make money, you spend a little bit on good quality soil and your harvest will be better.

I'd try and transplant that one super carefully, it will probably die as it's already in a state of stress and shock. Try and get as much of that crap off the rootball as possible and put it in even a basic potting soil Is going to be better than that.


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Your dirt looks super sandy and compacted, there's also a hole in it, from your finger? if not might be a creature got in there and ate your roots.
> 
> Get better soil. As the saying goes you gotta spend money to make money, you spend a little bit on good quality soil and your harvest will be better.
> 
> I'd try and transplant that one super carefully, it will probably die as it's already in a state of stress and shock. Try and get as much of that crap off the rootball as possible and put it in even a basic potting soil Is going to be better than that.


But she was doing good ,so she'll I transported now this isn't going to be more stress on her


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> But she was doing good ,so she'll I transported now this isn't going to be more stress on her


Oh it's definitely going to be more stress on the plant. It very well might die, but I don't think your are going to finish a successful grow with a plant looking like that right after watering.

Get the standing water out of your grow area. Having it sit in water 2 inches deep isn't helping her at all, it might be causing roots to drown/rot.

Honestly IMO there's too much wrong with that plant, try and transplant into a decent soil but be fully prepared to start completely from scratch. 

A proper bag of potting mix is like $5, just don't buy anything that is stored outside or you'll have a whole other world of problems 

Good luck!


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Oh it's definitely going to be more stress on the plant. It very well might die, but I don't think your are going to finish a successful grow with a plant looking like that right after watering.
> 
> Get the standing water out of your grow area. Having it sit in water 2 inches deep isn't helping her at all, it might be causing roots to drown/rot.
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 29, 2017)

Some Day 41 budz, maturing quick, all 3 of these could be done in 2 weeks or less 

Blue Harley:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Cheers


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 29, 2017)

I had problems with my new plants first leaves turn grey


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> I had problems with my new plants first leaves turn grey


First one looks fine, second one looks like maybe the soil is a bit hot at this stage. Might want to transplant and cut the soil a bit with pro-mix/peat. 50% soil/50% pro-mix gives a decent medium for starting them, in that mix I never get issues with defs or burn. ph falls right in the range you need in that mix as well so you don't have to deal with ph issues.


----------



## mc130p (Apr 30, 2017)

The garden just keeps looking better and better!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2017)

mc130p said:


> The garden just keeps looking better and better!


Cheers mc, took it down to 11.5/12.5 this round and looking like it could shave some days off the finish times. No reduction in frost though 

Looks like you have a nice haul coming up. Nice clean build on that cab, looking like it's paying off


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2017)

Week 6 for the 6x 3 gal's at the front & Week 5 for the 2x 5 gal Panama's. The Panama's continue to stack, filling in well, should be a nice haul off those two. 3 gal clones continue to build bud, those colas should fatten up some in the next couple of weeks.

  

Cheers


----------



## thccbdhealth (May 1, 2017)

Lookin tasty, nice room aswell GroErr


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Don't waste your seeds germinating in cups man! Do you see cups out in nature?
put in substrate, make wet, keep warm, BAM!!! a magical plant comes out.


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Lookin tasty, nice room aswell GroErr


Thanks, getting to the smelly stage, lemon waft off those Panama's is taking over the room


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Don't waste your seeds germinating in cups man! Do you see cups out in nature?
> put in substrate, make wet, keep warm, BAM!!! a magical plant comes out.


That works, so does the paper towel. All about the same germ rate, whatever works for you is the best method


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

The soil has never broken off any of my roots from a freshly germinated seed...


----------



## GroErr (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> The soil has never broken off any of my roots from a freshly germinated seed...


Great then that works for you. I've germinated 100's, certainly broken off the odd tap root but not enough to worry about and usually user-issue like too stoned or transferring them in a rush. 

I'm not here to discuss which germination method works better, there are many threads discussing that subject. Just sharing what I do if someone asks, If they like the method great, otherwise they can use whatever other method works for them. The cup method works for me and it's simple in my current situation, that could change. If you go back long enough in my thread you could see some paper towels and some planted into soil. Like I said earlier whatever works for you...


----------



## GroErr (May 5, 2017)

Camshot update from the other end of the room. Can't get pics form the back this round, too full back there  IR shot is from yesterday morning lights out, highlights those colas well. Panama's are taking over 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 6, 2017)

Some day 48 and Day 41 (Panama's) bud porn 

Blue Harley 1:

 

Blue Harley 2:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P3:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1:

 

Panama P4:

 

Panama P6:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

You sir are doing God's work in that garden. You're making me want to crack my landrace beans too because I had to chop that run early before the move and I feel unfulfilled second time I lost a sativa harvest because of things not under my control.


----------



## GroErr (May 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You sir are doing God's work in that garden. You're making me want to crack my landrace beans too because I had to chop that run early before the move and I feel unfulfilled second time I lost a sativa harvest because of things not under my control.


Cheers Evil, you're too kind, I'm seeing room for improvements from my angle - lol. Looking forward to trying the Panama's too, been a while since I've had some sativa goodness 

I'm suspecting a nanner on the Panama P4 pheno, right at the top on the right side if you zoom in. Going to have a close look tonight. No biggie, nothing in there to worry about pollination at this point. It would just lose it's breeding potential. Liking the P6 pheno better all around right from the beginning. Much more dense for this stage and potent lemon smell coming off that one


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, you're too kind, I'm seeing room for improvements from my angle - lol. Looking forward to trying the Panama's too, been a while since I've had some sativa goodness
> 
> I'm suspecting a nanner on the Panama P4 pheno, right at the top on the right side if you zoom in. Going to have a close look tonight. No biggie, nothing in there to worry about pollination at this point. It would just lose it's breeding potential. Liking the P6 pheno better all around right from the beginning. Much more dense for this stage and potent lemon smell coming off that one


I'm gonna check that girl you commented on later tonight we have family coming for a BBQ. You and @ttystikk were right I ate a 125mg lolli pop at 9 am and still stoned LOL. Edibles and concentrates rock!


----------



## GroErr (May 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm gonna check that girl you commented on later tonight we have family coming for a BBQ. You and @ttystikk were right I ate a 125mg lolli pop at 9 am and still stoned LOL. Edibles and concentrates rock!


Lol, yeah been there done that with my caps  You have to try the caps, easy to make and if you mix up your trim/popcorn with a bunch of strains you're bound to hit the right mix to take care of whatever ails you.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah been there done that with my caps  You have to try the caps, easy to make and if you mix up your trim/popcorn with a bunch of strains you're bound to hit the right mix to take care of whatever ails you.



Yeah I need to get the buckets for bubble hash and find out what is the deal with the distillates. I met someone who makes their own beer and says he has a still that extracts oil from Barley, so why not from trim/larf/etc right...........?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I need to get the buckets for bubble hash and fins out what is the deal with the distillates. I met someone who makes their own beer and says he has a still that extracts oil from Barley, so why not from trim/larf/etc right...........?


oh,its being done for sure.i make my own concentrate from grain alcohol and add it to a gummy bear mix.gave one gummy to a 200+ lb guy who loved it.(he may be a lightweight,dont know his smoking habit) i never eat more than two at once.i like the idea of GroErr's caps though


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> oh,its being done for sure.


Yeah I need to figure it out so I can do it for myself. The price is NOT cheap but damn I'd pay it to keep getting feeling back in my limbs to me this is priceless!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I need to figure it out so I can do it for myself. The price is NOT cheap but damn I'd pay it to keep getting feeling back in my limbs to me this is priceless!


the method i use is a bit involved.im running it through lab equipment but you could try the QWET method,or like GroErr,i believe he uses kief?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> the method i use is a bit involved.im running it through lab equipment but you could try the QWET method,or like GroErr,i believe he uses kief?


If you have a moment at some point in time I would appreciate discussing this in further detail. Feel free to PM me or post in my thread do not want to clog up G's thread with this banter


----------



## natureboygrower (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If you have a moment at some point in time I would appreciate discussing this in further detail. Feel free to PM me or post in my thread do not want to clog up G's thread with this banter


sure thing brother.i'll pm you.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> sure thing brother.i'll pm you.


Much appreciated TY so much!


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> the method i use is a bit involved.im running it through lab equipment but you could try the QWET method,or like GroErr,i believe he uses kief?


I do use kief, it's just my preferred method because it's easy to extract, clean (no solvents) and readily available. I don't know that the extraction method to get the concentrates makes as much difference as getting the cooking and potency right, regardless of the method you use to get there. In the end you're just trying to get the cannabinoids extracted from the plant material and converted into an edible form. Whether it's butter, gummies, caps, candies, chocolate if it's cooked/converted properly they provide the same benefits in the right dosage.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I do use kief, it's just my preferred method because it's easy to extract, clean (no solvents) and readily available. I don't know that the extraction method to get the concentrates makes as much difference as getting the cooking and potency right, regardless of the method you use to get there. In the end you're just trying to get the cannabinoids extracted from the plant material and converted into an edible form. Whether it's butter, gummies, caps, candies, chocolate if it's cooked/converted properly they provide the same benefits in the right dosage.


Yeah my thing here G is this. How do I know what the dose is? 

If I use an ounce of my material right I can break it down, but I do not have a way for testing potency so what's the THC concentration to make capsules from Kief? This would by far be the easiest way.


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah my thing here G is this. How do I know what the dose is?
> 
> If I use an ounce of my material right I can break it down, but I do not have a way for testing potency so what's the THC concentration to make capsules from Kief? This would by far be the easiest way.


The biggest factor in how strong/concentrated your kief is will be your starting material. That could be anywhere from 20-60%, it's typically going to fall in the 40-50% THC range. but you're extracting more than just THC, terpenes and cannabinoids besides THC are being extracted and the mix of cannabinoids is more important ime than strictly THC levels. You can smoke a 18% THC bud and it can get you higher or have more body effects than something with 25% THC. Kief is easy to extract and mix, so when you mix multiple strains together you're getting a mix of cannabinoids from various strains and you're more likely to get benefits.

Regardless of the starting material or how strong the kief may be, you can control the dosage in mg by how much kief you use in the caps recipe. e.g. The recipe I've posted before (attached) has instructions to make 100mg caps based on 3 tspsns. of coconut oil and 2.3g of kief, making ~21 caps. You divide 2.3g by 21 caps = 109mg. If you want to double up the dose you'd use 4.6g of kief and leave everything else the same to produce 200mg caps.

In your case your tolerance seems to be fairly high, if you adjust your dosage (more or less kief in the same amount of coconut oil) you could make 75mg caps and take 1, then 2, even 3 to test your tolerance the first time, then make the next batch at whatever dosage makes sense for you. I typically make 75's and take those nightly. If I want to get blasted I take 2 of those and I'm waking up still a little cloudy 10 hours later. My GF on the other hand doesn't smoke and has a low tolerance, my 75's will send her flying for 12 hours so I make 25's for her which just acts as a sleeping pill and barely gets her "high" which is what she doesn't like (why she doesn't smoke, she gets too paranoid when she gets high). But it puts her to sleep like a baby after 3-4 hours.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The biggest factor in how strong/concentrated your kief is will be your starting material. That could be anywhere from 20-60%, it's typically going to fall in the 40-50% THC range. but you're extracting more than just THC, terpenes and cannabinoids besides THC are being extracted and the mix of cannabinoids is more important ime than strictly THC levels. You can smoke a 18% THC bud and it can get you higher or have more body effects than something with 25% THC. Kief is easy to extract and mix, so when you mix multiple strains together you're getting a mix of cannabinoids from various strains and you're more likely to get benefits.
> 
> Regardless of the starting material or how strong the kief may be, you can control the dosage in mg by how much kief you use in the caps recipe. e.g. The recipe I've posted before (attached) has instructions to make 100mg caps based on 3 tspsns. of coconut oil and 2.3g of kief, making ~21 caps. You divide 2.3g by 21 caps = 109mg. If you want to double up the dose you'd use 4.6g of kief and leave everything else the same to produce 200mg caps.
> 
> In your case your tolerance seems to be fairly high, if you adjust your dosage (more or less kief in the same amount of coconut oil) you could make 75mg caps and take 1, then 2, even 3 to test your tolerance the first time, then make the next batch at whatever dosage makes sense for you. I typically make 75's and take those nightly. If I want to get blasted I take 2 of those and I'm waking up still a little cloudy 10 hours later. My GF on the other hand doesn't smoke and has a low tolerance, my 75's will send her flying for 12 hours so I make 25's for her which just acts as a sleeping pill and barely gets her "high" which is what she doesn't like (why she doesn't smoke, she gets too paranoid when she gets high). But it puts her to sleep like a baby after 3-4 hours.


You rock brother thanks for this information. And sorry for my bad memory (meds) I know we have discussed this before. But this is the most sense it has made (taking less pharma shit, clearer head). 

So you use the buckets for your kief? Trim dry, wet? Etc.......I'm close to harvesting another so curious.


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You rock brother thanks for this information. And sorry for my bad memory (meds) I know we have discussed this before. But this is the most sense it has made (taking less pharma shit, clearer head).
> 
> So you use the buckets for your kief? Trim dry, wet? Etc.......I'm close to harvesting another so curious.


For the kief you're using screens, the buckets/bags are for making ice hash.

For caps I use 150-180 micron which produces a good return and clean enough for using in caps. You can use finer screen if you want to smoke it and get higher quality but less yield. 150-160 micron is a good size between yield and quality.

Over time I've found that the best returns come from fresh frozen trim, I use a rough chopper then run that across the screen. Light pressure rubbing it across the screen drops the kief through and lands on a sheet of parchment paper that I lay under the screen.

I bought some stainless screen through e-bay a long time ago, here's a sample below that could make one large screen or two 12x18" which is a decent size:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-mesh-150-micron-12-x36-Stainless-Steel-Screen-dry-ice-bucket-/272400051375?hash=item3f6c4eecaf:g:rjQAAOSwHjNV-Or3

I made a frame to fit the screen with 1x2" wood I had sitting around. Cut 4x 1x2" pieces to make a rectangular frame around the outside dimensions of the screen. Place the screen between them and screw them together. Done. You get about 3/4" space under the screen with 1x2" wood or 1.5" space using 2x2" wood. Cut a piece of parchment paper to fit under the screen and rub the rough ground trim across it. When you're finished lift the screen and you have a bunch of sift sitting on the parchment paper. I use an icing knife from the dollar store to scrape and bunch it up into a pile ready to use.


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2017)

Week 7 for the 6x 3gal and Week 6 for the Panama's. Was getting a bit concerned that these 3 gal's were maturing a bit fast and not getting density but that's changed in the last couple of days  Colas are tightening up and putting more weight on. Panama's just keep getting bigger budz 

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2017)

Next round coming up in a couple of weeks, they were all up-potted from party cups over the last few days. There's 3x Fireball regs (back-left) and 7x Skunk #1 regs (balance of 1gal's) from seed. The 2gal's in between them are Blue Harley, Blue Pyramid and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream clones. Will be looking for a potential keeper and male from the SK#1's. How many, pot size and when they flower will depend on sexing but plan is to filter out the males and clone before flipping in ~2 weeks.

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)

Oh man this thread is starting to get really good. I'll be trying my first breeding run after the girls currently in veg flower out. Awesome to be able to follow along.


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh man this thread is starting to get really good. I'll be trying my first breeding run after the girls currently in veg flower out. Awesome to be able to follow along.


Cheers Evil, start of a long old school genetics project. Just threw some Afghan Kush regs into germination last night


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)

I'm pretty set on which of my two males I will be using just waiting on a cut to arrive and to take a cut and thinking of throwing one of the Fem purple envy girls I won in the gorilla seed contest in there too.

Oh and FYI I'm a younger person but my heart for MJ has always been with the land race strains and a project like you're attempting here is something I want to try myself some day good luck!


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2017)

Natural light pics to see how mature these are at Day 50, watered them tonight and maybe one more watering to tighten up a bit more.

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2017)

FYI for those who PM'd, fairies were released last night and were spotted heading in several directions. Keep an eye out for them in 7-10 days or so


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2017)

Bud porn from the one's which will likely be pulled by end of the week. All at Day 51.

Blue Harley 1:

 

Blue Harley 2: (Smaller clone, same as #1)

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (May 9, 2017)

Nice, you need a tripod. They arent that expensive and if you dont have one, who knows? A fairy might drop one off?


----------



## Javadog (May 9, 2017)

7 weeks. Nice! I do not typically worry about cycle length (tho the 20 weeks of Old Timer's Haze
is nutso) but many do use that as another measure. I like that frost. :0)


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Nice, you need a tripod. They arent that expensive and if you dont have one, who knows? A fairy might drop one off?


Lol, I have 2 but they don't fit in there very well when the room's full and I don't move them until they're harvested. So it's the blurry pics or nothing


----------



## SSGrower (May 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I have 2 but they don't fit in there very well when the room's full and I don't move them until they're harvested. So it's the blurry pics or nothing


i'll take em blurry sir.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> 7 weeks. Nice! I do not typically worry about cycle length (tho the 20 weeks of Old Timer's Haze
> is nutso) but many do use that as another measure. I like that frost. :0)


Yeah 7-8 weeks is nice. Have to keep up with veggers though  Those Panama's will run 10-11 weeks, the one back right has solid buds and lots of them, going to be quite a haul off that one 
I keep track of times to measure changes in behaviour and time my veg cycles.


----------



## GroErr (May 11, 2017)

Last pic of the full room before I start a staggered harvest. Day 53 for the 6x 3 gal, Day 46 for the 5 gal Panama's. 

For some perspective on those Panama's. The "small" 3 gal plants are taking ~3x5' and average 30-32" in height from the soil. The 2x Panama's are taking ~2 1/2 x 3 1/2' and tallest colas are about 42" from the soil  

If they go 11 weeks those colas are going to have to be tied to the racks in the ceiling to hold them up 

   

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Last pic of the full room before I start a staggered harvest. Day 53 for the 6x 3 gal, Day 46 for the 5 gal Panama's.
> 
> For some perspective on those Panama's. The "small" 3 gal plants are taking ~3x5' and average 30-32" in height from the soil. The 2x Panama's are taking ~2 1/2 x 3 1/2' and tallest colas are about 42" from the soil
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice run!


----------



## GroErr (May 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wow! Nice run!


Cheers ttystikk, that's about as full as the room's been, "about a pound"


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> FYI for those who PM'd, fairies were released last night and were spotted heading in several directions. Keep an eye out for them in 7-10 days or so


LaNdeD...


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> LaNdeD...
> View attachment 3941225


----------



## The Dawg (May 12, 2017)

I Have My Jukebox Money


----------



## numberfour (May 13, 2017)

Joining the party 

Fairy landed Friday, got a couple each of BR and BH in water now.


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2017)

Some fun facts related to fairies 

BR BX1 = Blue Ripper F2/P5 back crossed to the F1 male
This should produce some very tasty and terpy phenos. The back cross was to the P5 female pheno which is the strongest smelling BR I have. I call it the red hair pheno as the hairs turn a bright brown/redish colour about 4-5 weeks into flowering. Very fruity, strong terp traits from the Blueberry line. Typically Xmas tree, medium structure phenos with a strong road kill skunk stem about 5-6 weeks from popping through the soil have been the best phenos. These medium height phenos have all finished within ~8-9 weeks as well. Not huge stretchers but very branchy so decent production, particularly from clone with either topping/FIM or super-cropping.

BH F1 = Blue Harley, cross of the Blue Ripper F1 male x Harlequin keeper female
This cross is where I pulled a couple of very nice phenos from the first couple of drops totalling about 12 seeds. Second drop of 6 pulled the keeper I'm running now. There were no significant traits to speak of in veg, not a lot of smell on the female stem rubs. The male I got was the only one with a significant smell in veg. The 2x keeper worthy female phenos didn't show much until about 4 weeks into flowering, then the terps from the Harlequin female came through, very complex tropical fruity/candy smell once the buds start setting in, the one I dropped had more of a strawberry smell than anything. Still haven't nailed down the smell/taste of my keeper but it's very unique, it's a head turner and triple bagger. It combines the crazy terps from the Harlequin and adds some hashy terps from the Blue Ripper side. Medium stretchers from the one's I've run and take well to training although the keeper has such a nice natural structure I've been running the clones with no training recently. Both keeper-worthy fems have been short 7-8 week finishers, similar to the Harlequin which can be typically pulled just after 7 weeks.


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2017)

Camshots of the jungle lights on last night and lights off this morning. No pulls yet, too busy so letting them go a bit more. Day 54 yesterday.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2017)

And some bud shots, start of Day 55...

Blue Harley:




Blue Pyramid:




Blue Ripper F2/P3:




Blue Ripper F2/P5:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:




Panama P4, Day 48:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2017)

Well got a bit of time to do some gardening and pulled two of the six 3 gal's, they had 55 days of light. Nice haul off both for 3 gal plants, good solid buds/weight and well ripened.

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1:

 
 
 

Blue Pyramid:

 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 15, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> LaNdeD...
> View attachment 3941225


Here as well


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here as well


I'm thinkin your fairy stopped off to party it up somewhere, at least she made it


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2017)

I sent a fairy package to a grower this Christmas. Two weeks ago we had a huge storm come through all of CA with very strong winds. It knocked over a huge tree in his yard and it wiped out his greenhouse! Out of ten plants only one survived.


----------



## GroErr (May 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I sent a fairy package to a grower this Christmas. Two weeks ago we had a huge storm come through all of CA with very strong winds. It knocked over a huge tree in his yard and it wiped out his greenhouse! Out of ten plants only one survived.


 Damn, shitty timing starting again at this point. The perils of outdoor growing


----------



## GroErr (May 18, 2017)

Had left the 2x 3 gal Blue Harley's go another watering, could have pulled at 56, they went to 60. Chunky and dense, just like I like them 

Larger clone coming in, nice, there's 3-3.5 zips in there

 
 
 
 

Smaller clone about a week behind the one above. Last pic is a seeded branch, you can see some seeds sticking out if you zoom in. Finally got some F2's with that female 

 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 19, 2017)

question do you pluck your plants any? Awesome. Got to luv some tasty's


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> question do you pluck your plants any? Awesome. Got to luv some tasty's


Hey cheers @Pig4buzz if you mean defoliation, I only pick off the larger fans if they're dead/dying, otherwise I leave them.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey cheers @Pig4buzz if you mean defoliation, I only pick off the larger fans if they're dead/dying, otherwise I leave them.


Well after I put up filters it just seems I am having a hard time keeping humidity down guess may have get one. I had major defo going on to help cut down on humidity. Olive looked n sure you have a dehumidifier is there any brand better than others? Sorry to rape your thread.


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well after I put up filters it just seems I am having a hard time keeping humidity down guess may have get one. I had major defo going on to help cut down on humidity. Olive looked n sure you have a dehumidifier is there any brand better than others? Sorry to rape your thread.


Yeah I find in my room I need a dehuey during lights out. Lights on I always seem to manage below 55% which is what I target. The dedicated dehuey I have has a digital setting for RH, I set it to 55% and it comes on only when needed. I put it on a timer so it only comes on when the lights go out and turns off 1/2 an hour before the lights come on. 

They'll all generate some heat but the dedicated unit I picked up is much more efficient, cost me about $160 on sale, can't remember the brand but it wasn't some big brand, just a re-branded one from a store called Canadian Tire up here (they're all made by a few manufacturers and re-branded from what I saw when looking around). It has the energy star rating and 60L (~15 gal)/day capacity. Main thing I looked for was higher capacity than I needed, built-in humidistat, and automatic drain hook-up. I have a sump pump in the room so I just hooked up a hose and run it into the sump pump res so I don't have to drain it manually or worry about it. I had a dual dehuey and AC unit I picked up (Haier) which could run in either mode (AC or dehumidifier) but I found it generated more heat than getting rid of the humidity.


----------



## green217 (May 20, 2017)

Looking great as usual groerr.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I had a dual dehuey and AC unit I picked up (Haier) which could run in either mode (AC or dehumidifier) but I found it generated more heat than getting rid of the humidity.


That's how they work...

Meteorologists know that to reduce RH, you add heat. The water (usually pure, so it's good for plants) is mostly to show the customer it's doing something lol


----------



## zoic (May 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> For the kief you're using screens, the buckets/bags are for making ice hash.
> 
> For caps I use 150-180 micron which produces a good return and clean enough for using in caps. You can use finer screen if you want to smoke it and get higher quality but less yield. 150-160 micron is a good size between yield and quality.
> 
> ...


Not sure how I missed this but I had been wondering if a DIY would be suitable. I was about to buy the Bubble Box when I came across this post. That is brilliant and easy enough for me too tackle. I am even considering building a mini box for making small amounts of dry sift hash. Thanks immensely. With a few screen sizes I can really have some fun. I have 3 friends that work with wood, a carver, a framer and a brilliant carpenter so I am likely to get some good advice from them.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2017)

Wish you guys didn;t have those nasty federal laws. I'd kill (mosquitos) for some of those genetics.
Everybody's got the same old shit around here.


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

green217 said:


> Looking great as usual groerr.


Thanks green, busy time right now but the harvest is good busy


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's how they work...
> 
> Meteorologists know that to reduce RH, you add heat. The water (usually pure, so it's good for plants) is mostly to show the customer it's doing something lol


Yeah I can see that with my monitoring system, it's why I don't need the dehuey during lights on, temps correlate to reduced RH. They (dehuey's) suck moisture out and expel heat, but what I found was a pretty significant difference between that older dual-AC/dehuey and the newer more efficient unit. It heats the room but like 4-5F difference between it and the old one.


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

zoic said:


> Not sure how I missed this but I had been wondering if a DIY would be suitable. I was about to buy the Bubble Box when I came across this post. That is brilliant and easy enough for me too tackle. I am even considering building a mini box for making small amounts of dry sift hash. Thanks immensely. With a few screen sizes I can really have some fun. I have 3 friends that work with wood, a carver, a framer and a brilliant carpenter so I am likely to get some good advice from them.


Yeah a simple screen and some spare wood, you're good to go. I have one of those Pollenmaster units (actually 2) but I get a lot more yield off the simple screen build.


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> Wish you guys didn;t have those nasty federal laws. I'd kill (mosquitos) for some of those genetics.
> Everybody's got the same old shit around here.


Those seed fairy's you may have seen reference to recently have been known to fly across the large ponds on either side of North America


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2017)

Hmmmm, think I should catch one and tie an address to its leg.


----------



## GroErr (May 22, 2017)

Been busy preparing new runs while these finish up in the Flower Room, 2x 3 gal Blue Ripper's, Day 64 at the front and the 2x Panama's, Day 57 at the back. Panama's are maturing quick under the citi's, maybe 2 more weeks there. Blue Ripper's are just drying out and will be pulled tomorrow night.

 
 

These are coming up next in 3 gal's. Pheno hunt through some Skunk #1's, started with 10, culled some so-so plants. Down to 3x what I think are decent looking and smelling fems. There's 1x Fireballs back-left corner with made it through the culls and looking good. Need a few days to harvest and clean the room so flipped them to 14/10, they'll start the stretch and show sex faster while I'm waiting for the flower room.

 

3x more decent phenos looking like males in 2 gal's. Put them in the 2x2 breeding tent at 14/10 tonight. The one on the left is looking like the keeper SK #1, strongest skunk smell on the stem rub, nice colour and structure, been eyeing it for a while.

 

Lots of babies coming up in the veg cabinet. 6x Afghan Kush, 7x Blue Ripper F2 (looking for a male). Couple of Blue Ripper F2-BX1, an Original Afghan runt, couple of small clones, 6x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1 BX1, and 6x Columbian Gold. All regs so will be looking for one or two nicer one's per batch to flower out, whether female or male.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2017)

Last 2x 3 gal pulled, they had 64 light cycles. Well done, could have pulled the first one a couple of days ago, see what it's like a little more ripened 

Blue Ripper F2/P3:

 
 
 
 

Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2017)

Some seeds off the smaller Blue Harley I pulled a few days ago. This branch was hit with the original Blue Ripper F1 male that made the cross. Will be having a look through some of those in about 4 weeks 



Cheers


----------



## zoic (May 23, 2017)

WOW!. Beautiful looking seeds. It looks like you do some serious training to get those little bushes, very nice.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 23, 2017)

That blue ripper f2 p3 looks nice and beefy, well done G..


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2017)

zoic said:


> WOW!. Beautiful looking seeds. It looks like you do some serious training to get those little bushes, very nice.


Thanks, good size, colour, and feel, have to be patient and let them cure/dry 
Not a lot of training there, some early super cropping of the main cola and then let them do their thing. They're very branchy phenos so a bit of training goes a long way


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> That blue ripper f2 p3 looks nice and beefy, well done G..


Cheers Bob, a couple of fatties off that one  Hoping that last Fireballs is a fem, nice smell and early frost in veg


----------



## SSGrower (May 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Been busy preparing new runs while these finish up in the Flower Room, 2x 3 gal Blue Ripper's, Day 64 at the front and the 2x Panama's, Day 57 at the back. Panama's are maturing quick under the citi's, maybe 2 more weeks there. Blue Ripper's are just drying out and will be pulled tomorrow night.
> 
> View attachment 3947488
> View attachment 3947489
> ...


Wishing well. How long you going to keep them at 14/10?


----------



## GroErr (May 24, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Wishing well. How long you going to keep them at 14/10?


Cheers SSG, just a few days to get them started towards stretching and pre-flowers. Longest will be until Saturday which would be ~1 week and I should be able to confirm their sex by then. Some of the phenos are clearly fems but about 1/2 of them are showing nothing so pushing them a bit to show me the goods.


----------



## SSGrower (May 24, 2017)

Lift up yer skirt please, FBI here.


----------



## angryblackman (May 27, 2017)

Looking good @GroErr !


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> Looking good @GroErr !


Thanks ABM, just finishing up the Panama's and preparing a Skunk #1 hunt, both males and females coming up


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2017)

These Panama's are maturing fast, Day 62, they've been sitting under the new 200w Citi 1212/90cri COBs, unsure if they have anything to do with it as these are from seed. 

The P6 pheno looks only a few days away, really tightened up the previously fluffy'sh buds, hairs have almost all turned and receded, trichs are cloudy, may even be the odd amber in there, nice  It looks a little rough, the main cola has been too close to the lights, kind of looks like heat stress but temps have been steady 80-81F and the other one didn't get stressed like this one so I'm going with proximity to the lights. The P4 pheno has maybe 10 days or so, keeps tightening up and fattening, that one's going to pull some weight, buds are solid rocks all the way up & down. 

Panama P6:


 

Panama P4:




Cheers


----------



## angryblackman (May 27, 2017)

Looking great once again! I was gonna shoot the fairy a note but I am not able to do anything for a while. I would rather they get to those that can get them going.


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> Looking great once again! I was gonna shoot the fairy a note but I am not able to do anything for a while. I would rather they get to those that can get them going.


Thanks, a little rough those two but they'll finish  Anytime you have some space, glad to share those out. Cheers.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 28, 2017)

@GroErr ! Hows it been buddy, havent stopped in in bit but your still killin it! Digging the panamas man, first time run? Whos the breeder? Im running a skunk #1 right now too, got a real sweet almost berry smell rather than skunk but we will see


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> @GroErr ! Hows it been buddy, havent stopped in in bit but your still killin it! Digging the panamas man, first time run? Whos the breeder? Im running a skunk #1 right now too, got a real sweet almost berry smell rather than skunk but we will see


Hey how are things, thanks and nice to see you back, been MIA for a while  First run from seed on the Panama's, they're regs from ACE. Ran a few and got down to the two females plus another one in there that's seeded in a 2gal pot. Got a nice male and hit these for some backup too. Going to cross the Panama P4 female, has a nice smell, solid buds and vigorous. Have those Skunk #1 coming up, down to 3-4 females and a couple of males, one of those SK#1 males is looking and smelling worthy of hitting a clone of that Panama P4, will call it Panama Pepe (as in Pepe Le Pew)  I've read these SK#1's tend to be fruity, a couple including that male are skunky in veg on the stem rub. My Blue Ripper keepers are like that, skunky stem rub is how I select them, male or female skunky phenos come up nice, but once in flower they're fruity smelling.


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2017)

Panama's are a leanin' at Day 65 

I'll likely pull the P6 on the left on the weekend or when it dries out, looks ready and buds tightened up pretty good. The other P4 on the right is coming along well, another 8-10 days at most and leaning hard, lot of weight in those buds 

 

Panama P4:

 

Panama P6:

 

Cheers


----------



## zoic (May 30, 2017)

Looks very nice GroErr. I noticed a few of mine starting to lean just short of day 60. I took this as a sign that I have some nice heavy buds to look forward to.


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2017)

Lovely. Ace is an interesting outfit. I actually have an Old Timers Haze at about 10-11 weeks.....


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2017)

zoic said:


> Looks very nice GroErr. I noticed a few of mine starting to lean just short of day 60. I took this as a sign that I have some nice heavy buds to look forward to.


Thanks, that one on the right needs some propping or it'll be on the floor soon  Sounds like you have some weight on them, I've never considered leaners to be an issue


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Lovely. Ace is an interesting outfit. I actually have an Old Timers Haze at about 10-11 weeks.....


Cheers JD, haven't run ,much from them, these could be the first. They were one of the few regs around, seem legit  Can't wait to puff some


----------



## zoic (May 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks, that one on the right needs some propping or it'll be on the floor soon  Sounds like you have some weight on them, I've never considered leaners to be an issue


Funny you should say that. I just checked my plants, had to water them. When I moved the pot of the middle one it buckled under the weight in two places. So it was only a day short of 60 days, now it is half size. I took the opportunity to try starting 6 clones.


----------



## ttystikk (May 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Panama's are a leanin' at Day 65
> 
> I'll likely pull the P6 on the left on the weekend or when it dries out, looks ready and buds tightened up pretty good. The other P4 on the right is coming along well, another 8-10 days at most and leaning hard, lot of weight in those buds
> 
> ...


How much of a breeze do they get? Wondering about your strategies for plant strength.


----------



## GroErr (May 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How much of a breeze do they get? Wondering about your strategies for plant strength.


Just a good steady breeze on them right from day 1 in flower and starting in the veg tent to strengthen them up before flipping. At the back the fan is blowing across the top of the canopy, oscillating otherwise they'd get wind burn and have seen that a couple of times when the fan has stopped oscillating. There's another floor fan at front blowing at them from that end. And the incoming air through the inline has a vent directing air down. This time of year they get quite a bit more as I have to have the incoming inline at full to keep the temps in line. Sounds like a small cyclone going in there 

Those are quite strong, just need some propping now as those colas on the right side are very dense/heavy Will throw a party cup over one of the colas next pic for some perspective.


----------



## zoic (May 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Will throw a party cup over one of the colas next pic for some perspective.


Yes, the cup really puts it in perspective, otherwise it can be hard to tell from a static two dimensional picture.


----------



## GroErr (May 31, 2017)

zoic said:


> Yes, the cup really puts it in perspective, otherwise it can be hard to tell from a static two dimensional picture.


Yeah I try and remember to put them on the harvest pics to get a perspective, otherwise angles and the like can make little plants look big and large plants look blah.

RE: Support. Notice I have trellises in the pots supporting those already. For normal hybrids that's all I need but they only stick 20" above the soil line. These colas are 24-30" above the top of the trellis, without them they'd be touching the floor already


----------



## zoic (May 31, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Notice I have trellises in the pots supporting those already


I sure did, thanks. The wife and I are discussing different options for supporting the plants. I expect with the upgrades the buds will be even bigger in Round 2. I have quite an assortment of bamboo left from the outdoor gardening supplies, as well as some nylon screen mesh like folks use in a ScrOG.


----------



## GroErr (May 31, 2017)

zoic said:


> I sure did, thanks. The wife and I are discussing different options for supporting the plants. I expect with the upgrades the buds will be even bigger in Round 2. I have quite an assortment of bamboo left from the outdoor gardening supplies, as well as some nylon screen mesh like folks use in a ScrOG.


Yeah doesn't need anything fancy, string will work which is what I'll likely do for that last Panama, the one on the left is done but the other one could go another 7-10 days so I'll prop it up.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2017)

The Skunk #1 males in the breeding tent. Day 9 from the flip and they're starting to flower up. Got another 2 males so that's 5x males (3 culled), 2x females left but the male below on the left is looking like the winner from the original 7. Been watching this one from about 4 nodes, nice colour, structure, smell, tight nodes, some huge fans and lots of bud sites.

  

Cheers


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know how you're getting ripe Blue Pyramid at 7 weeks. I'm growing some now and at 8 weeks every hair is pure white and I still can barely see individual calyxes. Granted I did use 13/11 for the first few weeks of flowering but then it was 12/12 after that. It's clearly a 10 weeker, both phenos that are at that stage now, I do have a third one that's earlier in flowering so can't really tell yet on that one but presumably similar to the other two.

What I can confirm though is that it's a rampant grower, and stretcher, overtook a few plants of other strains very quickly, shading them right out to puny little runts. Also the buds are much larger than any other strain in there, including a Big Bud cross. I tested out some bottom immature buds and can confirm also that it's premium potency and quality of high. Also bud rot resistant, which would make it a favorable strain even if it was just average potency etc.

The seeds were bought recently so maybe Pyramid has done more work on the strain, making it different than the ones you grew. Yours do look pretty ripe, all brown hairs. Maybe the fast ripening is the reason for the lowish yields you mentioned in some posts. Obviously you won't get much weight in 7 weeks compared to 10. It may ripen faster than most but plants can't grow significantly faster than a set rate per unit of light so the weight would have to come out much lower.

BTW I did grow a couple plants of BP before and they took 10 weeks that time too. Just didn't keep the strain because at the time I thought another was better. Those ones got burnt up from being moved from CFL to LED so I thought they might be a weaker strain. Anyway these ones now are looking better than those ones and now they don't burn more than other strains because I start them under LEDs.

The stretch is a little troublesome but it also means that more light gets through. Just have to do regular topping. It looks like it's going to be a big yielder, possibly the biggest of all I've grown so far. But as I said, it's a 10 weeker, just like every other strain I've ever seen. Many strains are described as ripening in 7-8 weeks, I've just never actually seen one that does, and if it did it would be a runt so just as well really. I guess it's possible, I've just never seen it myself. I guess you could get a good yield from a fast ripener if you veged and pruned for long enough to have many bud sites, but then the total time would still be similar, just divided up differently.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I don't know how you're getting ripe Blue Pyramid at 7 weeks. I'm growing some now and at 8 weeks every hair is pure white and I still can barely see individual calyxes. Granted I did use 13/11 for the first few weeks of flowering but then it was 12/12 after that. It's clearly a 10 weeker, both phenos that are at that stage now, I do have a third one that's earlier in flowering so can't really tell yet on that one but presumably similar to the other two.
> 
> What I can confirm though is that it's a rampant grower, and stretcher, overtook a few plants of other strains very quickly, shading them right out to puny little runts. Also the buds are much larger than any other strain in there, including a Big Bud cross. I tested out some bottom immature buds and can confirm also that it's premium potency and quality of high. Also bud rot resistant, which would make it a favorable strain even if it was just average potency etc.
> 
> ...


Possibly a combo of phenos pulled but more likely environment. I'm running the COBs with 660nm at the beginning and 730nm at the end which in theory (looks like in practice also) finishes them faster. Now, including the last BP I pulled I'm also running 11.5/12.5 and that made a huge difference in finish times for all my phenos from when I was running 12.5/11.5 and even a bit off the 12/12 round I finished before this one.

I'd guess the environment difference is the likely biggest factor as you ran a good chunk of the cycle at 13/11. When I ran 12.5/11.5 and low wattage (<25w/sq. ft) with the COBs it was the longest run I've had, like 2-3 weeks longer with some of the strains/phenos. Try one running at 11.5/12.5 and I'm pretty sure you'd see your finish time come down significantly. You may lose some weight, the runs I did at 12.5/11.5 were definitely some of my heaviest pulls. But for the slight difference I already grow 2-3x what I need so it's no biggie for me. if I get the quality I'm aiming for that's my primary criteria, weight is second.

Prior to the COBs the older pheno of BP I had was finishing in 49-52 days under CMH, that was expected as the CMH spectrum finished everything faster.

BTW: This newest pheno I've run a few times is producing closer to 1 oz. per gallon of medium, that's almost twice what my old pheno was producing. It doesn't even look like the weight its pulling because the buds are so tight/dense they're deceiving. Very happy with this latest pheno, I run it for the smell/taste and it's the only indica-dom strain I'm running, my nighttime meds.

While it's possible that they've re-worked the line I found the phenos very close in look, structure, smell between the first batch and the last batch which were 2 years apart.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 2, 2017)

Far Red end of day could certainly speed things up, at least in theory. What would happen if you just kept them going for longer though? Have you tried it? Maybe they'll keep piling up calyxes. You invested all that time, why rush to chop? Also, if the far red works like it's reputed to, you should be able to run 14/10 and it would be like 12/12 without FR. Those plants are ripening way too fast to get enough bulk to make all the invested time up to that point worth it, at least that's what I suspect is happening. Fast ripening is only an advantage outdoors, or if you need weed as soon as humanly possible, which is unlikely.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Far Red end of day could certainly speed things up, at least in theory. What would happen if you just kept them going for longer though? Have you tried it? Maybe they'll keep piling up calyxes. You invested all that time, why rush to chop? Also, if the far red works like it's reputed to, you should be able to run 14/10 and it would be like 12/12 without FR. Those plants are ripening way too fast to get enough bulk to make all the invested time up to that point worth it, at least that's what I suspect is happening. Fast ripening is only an advantage outdoors, or if you need weed as soon as humanly possible, which is unlikely.


As I mentioned I go for the quality over quantity so I just pull them when they're ready, not concerned about wringing out every last gram. I don't really check trichs other than if they show up in my pics, I look at the buds but also the overall ripeness of the plant. There's a point at which a plant is ready to harvest, that's when I harvest, regardless of how long it took to get there. if you go back a few months I had a run at 12.5/11.5 with low wattage that took forever to finish, one went close to 100 days to finish, the thought process goes both ways, short or long running. I leave them until they're done so If a shorter run means losing a few grams here & there I'm good with that, as long as the quality is there Leaving them beyond their ideal ripeness screws with potency (THC degrading), effects and possibly flavours imo.

Essentially the only thing that changes leaving them longer or taking longer for them to finish is some potential gains in weight. I used to grow like that outdoor/guerilla so I know that thought process, it just doesn't fit into my current hobby/meds/quality focus.
.
You could also argue that if you find an environment, tech, or process, that finishes the plants properly in a shorter period of time, you can get more runs in over the course of a year. So the argument of leaving them longer doesn't really gain much other than over-ripened and likely worse quality end product, lots of it


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2017)

Pulled a tester off that Panama P6 that's looking done, it's done, I'm done 

Pleasantly surprised, a little harsh with a 24 hr dry but it does the trick. Nice old school sativa head/trippy buzz. Caught myself watching the clouds go by, real slow like - lol


----------



## GroErr (Jun 2, 2017)

Day 68 for the Panama's, Day 9 (added 3 days since they were at 14/10 for 7 days). Gave the P6 Panama on the left enough water to pull it on Sunday, definitely ready. The P4 Panama has another week or so in her, keeps getting heavier. Threw a cup in there for some perspective on the buds on those Panama's 

The 4x 3 gal at Day 9 are 1x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream front-right, 1x Fireballs front-left. Behind them are 2x Skunk #1 females, the only females that made it through the culls. Nothing special, the one back left might be alright. The one male (of 5) I pulled is the one that'll go on to breed from this bunch, that's turning into a nice plant as it flowers.

  

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Pulled a tester off that Panama P6 that's looking done, it's done, I'm done
> 
> Pleasantly surprised, a little harsh with a 24 hr dry but it does the trick. Nice old school sativa head/trippy buzz. Caught myself watching the clouds go by, real slow like - lol


"it's done, I'm done". Nice! Enjoy bro.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> As I mentioned I go for the quality over quantity so I just pull them when they're ready, not concerned about wringing out every last gram. I don't really check trichs other than if they show up in my pics, I look at the buds but also the overall ripeness of the plant. There's a point at which a plant is ready to harvest, that's when I harvest, regardless of how long it took to get there. if you go back a few months I had a run at 12.5/11.5 with low wattage that took forever to finish, one went close to 100 days to finish, the thought process goes both ways, short or long running. I leave them until they're done so If a shorter run means losing a few grams here & there I'm good with that, as long as the quality is there Leaving them beyond their ideal ripeness screws with potency (THC degrading), effects and possibly flavours imo.
> 
> Essentially the only thing that changes leaving them longer or taking longer for them to finish is some potential gains in weight. I used to grow like that outdoor/guerilla so I know that thought process, it just doesn't fit into my current hobby/meds/quality focus.
> .
> You could also argue that if you find an environment, tech, or process, that finishes the plants properly in a shorter period of time, you can get more runs in over the course of a year. So the argument of leaving them longer doesn't really gain much other than over-ripened and likely worse quality end product, lots of it


I suppose that makes sense. If you're growing for yourself then small buds aren't a problem. At least you appear to have proven that EOD far red with a 12/12 cycle ripens plants as if they were in a 12/14 cycle. Because as I mentioned, my plants are nowhere near done at 8 weeks under normal LED.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 3, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I suppose that makes sense. If you're growing for yourself then small buds aren't a problem.


WTF I Must Be In The Wrong Thread


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2017)

Seriously....I have popped the same breed repeatedly, over the years, and I have
some bad news for Bob....

If you think that you can grow "that LA Con from DNA", again, because you can buy
a pack of LA Con from DNA, then you are very likely mistaken. Yes, it is possible,
but, at bare minimum you will have to pop a large number of beans and hunt about....
...and this assumes that the very same parents were maintained.

You seem to be trying to run down one of the tidiest grows I have ever seen. 

Wow!

Kitchen Clean!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I suppose that makes sense. If you're growing for yourself then small buds aren't a problem. At least you appear to have proven that EOD far red with a 12/12 cycle ripens plants as if they were in a 12/14 cycle. Because as I mentioned, my plants are nowhere near done at 8 weeks under normal LED.


Yeah I haven't concluded anything but there seem to be a few factors affecting finish times from observations in the last few rounds. I'm making a small adjustment this round to see how much the 660nm at lights on affect maturation rates compared to the shorter 11.5/12.5 cycle. Last round I noticed a difference in finish times and very early maturation but I had 2 variables (down to 11.5/12.5 from 12/12 PLUS leaving the 660nm's on for the first 2 hours), brining it down to one variable this round to see how much effect the 660nm's had on the finish times. 

Last round I made a newbie mistake in introducing 2 variables so now I'm going back to bring it down to one variable and gage the difference. Last round I ran 11.5/12.5 for the main lights but also extended the 660nm at lights on for the first 2 hours (vs. 10 minutes prior to lights on, then off when the main lights come on). The plants closest to the 660nm board clearly and noticeably matured earlier, the hairs matured much quicker and earlier than the others, I could see it from one side of the plant to the other, it was that noticeable. 

So this round I left the main lights at 11.5/12.5 and put the 660nm initiators back to 10 minutes before lights on, off when the main lights come on (2 minute overlap to account for any drift on the timers). 730nm at the end of the cycle for 10 minutes after lights off hasn't changed. I have one early finishing clone of my Blue Ripper x Blue Dream in there to give me a read.

While we're on subject, some observations on finishing times (not conclusions yet, have to go back and replicate these) from what I've seen over the last several rounds with COBs.

Lower w/sq./ft., below 30w, seems to extend the cycle. One of the first rounds with my COBs I was running an average of 25w/sq./ft. (660nm/730nm initiators at 10 minutes before/after the main lights). That was the longest round, extended some of my known phenos as long as an extra 2 weeks. I pulled some great weight but at a cost of up to 20% extension to finish times. 2 weeks per round in a year means getting an extra cycle in which for me doesn't add up as I got ~10% weight gain but had to spend 20% more time finishing them. In this scenario, the initiators didn't seem to have much effect on finishing times. The low w/sq./ft. environment seemed to override the effects of the initiators. My suggestion here is run 30w/sq./ft. or above with COBs or you may see extended finish times.

Shorter light cycles seem to speed up finish times with a small (5-10%) hit on yield/weight. I think this is pretty well known and there's been a significant difference in finish times between 12.5/11.5 to 11.5/12.5. I'll go back to 12.5/11.5 at some point with some known clones and validate this. This can be good or bad depending on your preference (weight vs. finish times vs. power savings).

Adding 660nm for extended periods during the cycle seems to have an effect on maturation rates and finish times. There was a clear difference in how fast the hairs turned on a couple of phenos I had directly in from of the 660nm board running for the first 2 hours of the cycle. Like I mentioned earlier, I could see differences from one side of the plant to the other for the one's that were sitting directly in front of the 660nm board. Will be watching the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream this round to see if there are any noticeable differences in maturation rate dropping the 660nm's back to 10 minutes before lights on.

That's all I got for now...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> WTF I Must Be In The Wrong Thread


Lol, yeah thought I'd be civil and let that go, I don't need validation on how big my dick is


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Seriously....I have popped the same breed repeatedly, over the years, and I have
> some bad news for Bob....
> 
> If you think that you can grow "that LA Con from DNA", again, because you can buy
> ...


Cheers and no worries JD, no butt hurt here. If you or @The Dawg said something like that I'd pay attention but I always consider the source when responding


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 3, 2017)

I haven't read anything about red before lights on having much effect on plants, though blue seemed to help slightly, they theorized it was due to blue light causing opening of stomata. Probably the extra red light just increased photosynthesis somewhat while on. There wouldn't really be much effect from morning red, since all it does aside from photosynthesis is to convert phytochrome to the far red absorbing type, which it all is within the first 2 hours of darkness anyway.

However, eod red has the effect of keeping plants short and with lots of side branching. The eod far red has the opposite effect, stem elongation and suppression of branching. Personally, I get all the stretch I can deal with just with the normal LEDs. Can't imagine how bad it would be with eod far red. DJ Short doesn't refer to Blueberry as a "stretch Indica" for nothing. I would use eod red to keep them down but it's inconvenient to put extra lights in there. Maybe eventually though.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

Definitely an Interesting Thread


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

That grow room is a wet dream, ive been feeling lonely running HPS, so many running Cobs,...What is there for light in that space?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> That grow room is a wet dream, ive been feeling lonely running HPS, so many running Cobs,...What is there for light in that space?


Hey thanks, I now have a total of 800w available, mostly Cree 3590's (600w), and recently added another 200w of Citizen 90cri. They're a bunch of bars, 3x 100w Tasty LED's, 2x 150w Tasty LED's, and the 200w Citizen. The 150's and the 200 are dimmable, the individual bars make it really flexible to run whatever wattage I need at the time. Like right now the room is only about 2/3 full so I'm running about 500w between 4 bars to cover off what's there at about 30w.sq. ft. Total usable space when the room is full is up to 3.5 x 8'.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, I now have a total of 800w available, mostly Cree 3590's (600w), and recently added another 200w of Citizen 90cri. They're a bunch of bars, 3x 100w Tasty LED's, 2x 150w Tasty LED's, and the 200w Citizen. The 150's and the 200 are dimmable, the individual bars make it really flexible to run whatever wattage I need at the time. Like right now the room is only about 2/3 full so I'm running about 500w between 4 bars to cover off what's there at about 30w.sq. ft. Total usable space when the room is full is up to 3.5 x 8'.


I'm probably over lighting the shit out of mine. 1000w HPS dimmed to 750 moving 6" on a mover, and 2 - 102w Mars LED supplemental in a 3'x5':


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I'm probably over lighting the shit out of mine. 1000w HPS dimmed to 750 moving 6" on a mover, and 2 - 102w Mars LED supplemental in a 3'x5':
> 
> View attachment 3954313


Wow that is a lot of light for the space, nice plants through, looks like it's rocking. The efficiency of the COBs allow you to run at much lower wattage, some bucks involved to get in but the efficiency and hassles of dealing with heat are worth it to me, the quality is outstanding too.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Wow that is a lot of light for the space, nice plants through, looks like it's rocking. The efficiency of the COBs allow you to run at much lower wattage, some bucks involved to get in but the efficiency and hassles of dealing with heat are worth it to me, the quality is outstanding too.


Yeah, I geared up going in, and my 600 w ballast gave me issues, running 750w on my 1000w ballast ever since with no issues. First plant is a little guy, with a botched top job and 3 brothers. Growing a donkey dick cola, dense stuff, maybe a week or two left:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm in a basement, Bloom Box runs about 76 - 86 degrees, 40% RH.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I haven't read anything about red before lights on having much effect on plants, though blue seemed to help slightly, they theorized it was due to blue light causing opening of stomata. Probably the extra red light just increased photosynthesis somewhat while on. There wouldn't really be much effect from morning red, since all it does aside from photosynthesis is to convert phytochrome to the far red absorbing type, which it all is within the first 2 hours of darkness anyway.
> 
> However, eod red has the effect of keeping plants short and with lots of side branching. The eod far red has the opposite effect, stem elongation and suppression of branching. Personally, I get all the stretch I can deal with just with the normal LEDs. Can't imagine how bad it would be with eod far red. DJ Short doesn't refer to Blueberry as a "stretch Indica" for nothing. I would use eod red to keep them down but it's inconvenient to put extra lights in there. Maybe eventually though.


Yeah the idea of giving them 10 minutes of red (660nm to be specific) at the beginning of the cycle is similar to giving them far red (730nm) at the end to trigger a faster transition from Pfr>pr and vice versa. The idea is to transition the plants from dark to light, and light to dark faster than the supposed 2 hours or so they take to transition on their own. In theory this effectively extends both your light period and dark period.

As far as stretch, I believe there's a greater effect overriding Pfr/pr effects by having a greater difference between veg and flowering spectrum. I've seen the effects switching flowering lights and saw a noticeable difference in stretch even when switching from 3100k CMH to 3500k COBs in the flower room. Much less stretch with the 3500k COBs in comparison to the 3100k CMH. That has to do with the difference in Kelvin (colour) between your veg and flowering lights. The greater the difference, the greater the stretch.

There's another factor affecting stretch you can use to either decrease or increase stretch and that's dark period/light period temps or the difference between the two states. I ran a couple of rounds last summer using negative DIF, meaning dark period temps the same or higher than light period temps and noticed significantly less stretch as my temps during the dark period got closer to or surpassed light period temps. You can use this to your advantage whether you want to increase or decrease stretch by adjusting the environment to suit your needs. e.g. If you wanted less stretch run the first couple of weeks at negative DIF, then go back to normal cooler dark period temps than light period temps, or vice versa to increase stretch.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah the idea of giving them 10 minutes of red (660nm to be specific) at the beginning of the cycle is similar to giving them far red (730nm) at the end to trigger a faster transition from Pfr>pr and vice versa. The idea is to transition the plants from dark to light, and light to dark faster than the supposed 2 hours or so they take to transition on their own. In theory this effectively extends both your light period and dark period.
> 
> As far as stretch, I believe there's a greater effect overriding Pfr/pr effects by having a greater difference between veg and flowering spectrum. I've seen the effects switching flowering lights and saw a noticeable difference in stretch even when switching from 3100k CMH to 3500k COBs in the flower room. Much less stretch with the 3500k COBs in comparison to the 3100k CMH. That has to do with the difference in Kelvin (colour) between your veg and flowering lights. The greater the difference, the greater the stretch.
> 
> There's another factor affecting stretch you can use to either decrease or increase stretch and that's dark period/light period temps or the difference between the two states. I ran a couple of rounds last summer using negative DIF, meaning dark period temps the same or higher than light period temps and noticed significantly less stretch as my temps during the dark period got closer to or surpassed light period temps. You can use this to your advantage whether you want to increase or decrease stretch by adjusting the environment to suit your needs. e.g. If you wanted less stretch run the first couple of weeks at negative DIF, then go back to normal cooler dark period temps than light period temps, or vice versa to increase stretch.


I quick dried a small 8 week Blue Pyramid bud, in a microwave, to try it again and it wasn't strong at all. I hope it potents up a lot in the next 2 weeks. Maybe that one pheno was weak, I don't know. You said in one post that everybody likes the Blue Pyramid. So nobody complained of low potency? It also seemed pretty harsh. Did anybody say it was harsh?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I quick dried a small 8 week Blue Pyramid bud, in a microwave, to try it again and it wasn't strong at all. I hope it potents up a lot in the next 2 weeks. Maybe that one pheno was weak, I don't know. You said in one post that everybody likes the Blue Pyramid. So nobody complained of low potency? It also seemed pretty harsh. Did anybody say it was harsh?


Yeah you can't judge the taste or potency at this point if that's a 10 week pheno, quick dry buds are typically harsh too. I had an initial keeper pheno I ended up losing which had great flavours but not as potent. I ran 3 more and the one I kept has an almost identical flavour, very hashy but also some tangerine smell, more punch than the original one I ran. This keeper knocks me out so I smoke it at night only, that effect can be different for each person. The flavour/smell though is consistent with anyone I've shared it with, they all want it, I don't sell so they smoke it when I smoke it. Trick is getting the pheno you like, but from running about 6 they've all been pretty consistent, the keepers just stand out more in either flavour, potency or both. I have no problem recommending a 5 pack (they only sell fems in 5 packs I think) with a high chance of getting something you like. I haven't seen anything as consistent other than maybe the HSO Blue Dream fems.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks. I've had a lot of disappointing strains so far so I'm hoping this one is good enough. Was just getting a little worried that it may have happened again. Blueberry usually tests high but I think they bred something else with it for this. I found a couple test results in analytical360 for Blue Pyramid itself and one was 7 something and the other 10 something, so that wasn't encouraging. Could have been grown outdoors or something.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> looks like it's rocking. .


. Fat


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> . Fat


Nice training on that one or a beautiful structure if it's straight up for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Continuing on the pheno hunts. Mix of seedlings in the veg cabinet. Most were still in 6 oz. cups and were transferred to 16 oz. I've been using the 6 oz. cups for the initial sprouting, less medium as I usually cull some at this stage, except every one of them made it through! I'm sure I'll cull some again before they get into 1gal's to sex them but nothing too bad looking in there yet.

The line up is mainly for breeding on so will be looking for either a female or male that stands out for each strain. I originally dropped 8 of each, these are the one's that popped through the soil.

Check out bottom-right, 2nd from right. Popped a twin from the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1's, the main one is normal size, its twin is a tiny little runt. Will let them go and see what happens.

6x Columbian Gold (World of Seeds Pure Origin Collection, Regs)
6x Afghan Kush (White Label Seeds, Regs)
7x Blue Ripper F2's (looking for an F2 male, Regs)
6x Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX Testers, just wanting to see what pops from this batch



Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

You sir, are having way more fun over there than one person should take in daily 

Looking good G


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Continuing on the pheno hunts. Mix of seedlings in the veg cabinet. Most were still in 6 oz. cups and were transferred to 16 oz. I've been using the 6 oz. cups for the initial sprouting, less medium as I usually cull some at this stage, except every one of them made it through! I'm sure I'll cull some again before they get into 1gal's to sex them but nothing too bad looking in there yet.
> 
> The line up is mainly for breeding on so will be looking for either a female or male that stands out for each strain. I originally dropped 8 of each, these are the one's that popped through the soil.
> 
> ...


I want to do a small breed to get an interesting batch of seeds. I grow PeakSeedsBC. I wanted to cross the KushBerry x SweetSkunk. Even if I set up a dedicated small tent, little wary of letting a male let it's pollen fly in my grow room. Not sure how to approach. Maybe select a male, clone it and put it into 12/12 with a female clone so it's a small operation. IDK


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You sir, are having way more fun over there than one person should take in daily
> 
> Looking good G


Cheers Evil, this is a year for pheno hunts and breeding, stash is built up to the point I don't need to grow anything to smoke/eat for the year so it's time for some fun stuff 

Got another mutant in the batch. This is the second or third twin I've popped, have had a couple of tri-leaf phenos. Now I'm looking for a tri-leaf twin pheno - lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, this is a year for pheno hunts and breeding, stash is built up to the point I don't need to grow anything to smoke/eat for the year so it's time for some fun stuff
> 
> Got another mutant in the batch. This is the second or third twin I've popped, have had a couple of tri-leaf phenos. Now I'm looking for a tri-leaf twin pheno - lol


I would be in heaven, trying to do the same but on a smaller scale. That's why I popped all the auto's first to build the stash so I can breed late summer into fall and grow the first of my own beans this fall/winter. That's why I have that Satori male hanging out, waiting on a couple of fems and going to use an SBA clone with him too, and maybe a special strain I recently got a hold of too......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I want to do a small breed to get an interesting batch of seeds. I grow PeakSeedsBC. I wanted to cross the KushBerry x SweetSkunk. Even if I set up a dedicated small tent, little wary of letting a male let it's pollen fly in my grow room. Not sure how to approach. Maybe select a male, clone it and put it into 12/12 with a female clone so it's a small operation. IDK


Yeah definitely need a separate space for the males. I use a tiny 2x2x4' tent stuck under my stairs going into the basement. Fits nicely in there and use it to flower out males well away from my flower room. The odd time like a couple of runs back I'll do what you're thinking, put a clone of a male or if timing works the original male from seed into the tent, drop the female I want to seed and let them do their thing. One small clone in 1 or 2gal can produce hundreds of seeds and if you haven't "painted" specific branches on a plant this is the easiest way to guarantee pollination and grab a ton of seeds.

I like seeing what comes out of the endless combinations and trying to mix/find the traits I like best in the resulting offspring. Tons of fun


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah definitely need a separate space for the males. I use a tiny 2x2x4' tent stuck under my stairs going into the basement. Fits nicely in there and use it to flower out males well away from my flower room. The odd time like a couple of runs back I'll do what you're thinking, put a clone of a male or if timing works the original male from seed into the tent, drop the female I want to seed and let them do their thing. One small clone in 1 or 2gal can produce hundreds of seeds and if you haven't "painted" specific branches on a plant this is the easiest way to guarantee pollination and grab a ton of seeds.
> 
> I like seeing what comes out of the endless combinations and trying to mix/find the traits I like best in the resulting offspring. Tons of fun


Right, I get ya, I could grow out a secluded male and collect pollen in a film canister and brush it on a flower. I have a tiny bit of NorthernSkunk pollen.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I would be in heaven, trying to do the same but on a smaller scale. That's why I popped all the auto's first to build the stash so I can breed late summer into fall and grow the first of my own beans this fall/winter. That's why I have that Satori male hanging out, waiting on a couple of fems and going to use an SBA clone with him too, and maybe a special strain I recently got a hold of too......


You can do a lot of crosses in the space you have by painting selective branches which is how I get most of my seeds. Just pollinate a branch, let it sit for a few hours or overnight to take the pollen, spray it down well to kill any remaining stray pollen, then back into the flower room to grow the seeds.

The only dedicated space you need is to flower out sand collect the male pollen, or to do an open pollination if you want to grab hundreds of one cross. That last open pollination I grabbed somewhere around 600-700 seeds from two open pollinated females, small clones going into flowering. I'll do that only if I'm going to share out a bunch otherwise it's overkill, i'd never be able to pop that many seeds, nor want to with a single strain.

You do need some height for males as they tend to stretch like mofos compared to females but with LED's and little overhead a 4ft. tent is good enough, it's all I've used. Sometimes if I let the males get too big before flipping they grow into the lights and I'll super-crop them to manage them. One of the two Skunk #1 males is now hitting the lights, but males flower fast, typically under 25 days so it's easy enough to manage the height.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

What stage of growth do u paint it on?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Right, I get ya, I could grow out a secluded male and collect pollen in a film canister and brush it on a flower. I have a tiny bit of NorthernSkunk pollen.


Yeah that's how I grow most of my seeds, otherwise you end up with too many seeds that will be wasted. I only open pollinate for large batches I want to share out.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> What stage of growth do u paint it on?


Typically at the 3 week mark, a couple of days earlier if it's an early finishing pheno and the buds are developed enough. You need them to develop enough hairs to paint the buds, and you want around 4.5+ weeks to develop the seeds into nice fatties after pollination, 5-6 weeks to mature is better. My 8 week Blue Ripper's always make nice dark fatties and I usually hit them at 3 weeks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You can do a lot of crosses in the space you have by painting selective branches which is how I get most of my seeds. Just pollinate a branch, let it sit for a few hours or overnight to take the pollen, spray it down well to kill any remaining stray pollen, then back into the flower room to grow the seeds.
> 
> The only dedicated space you need is to flower out sand collect the male pollen, or to do an open pollination if you want to grab hundreds of one cross. That last open pollination I grabbed somewhere around 600-700 seeds from two open pollinated females, small clones going into flowering. I'll do that only if I'm going to share out a bunch otherwise it's overkill, i'd never be able to pop that many seeds, nor want to with a single strain.
> 
> You do need some height for males as they tend to stretch like mofos compared to females but with LED's and little overhead a 4ft. tent is good enough, it's all I've used. Sometimes if I let the males get too big before flipping they grow into the lights and I'll super-crop them to manage them. One of the two Skunk #1 males is now hitting the lights, but males flower fast, typically under 25 days so it's easy enough to manage the height.


This male I have stays short and squat but builds up like a little pitbull he's so damn stinky too I am anxious to cross him. So I could flower out three different girls and just paint pollen on a branch of each and then in one run get flowers and seeds? Is this what you're saying? Vs open pollination? I was planning to just let him do his thing with 2-3 girls in the tent............then I have for me and to share............


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

I have about 20 seeds I wish I could pop. They are like 7 years old, which I got from an open pollenation of a mixed seed pack from Peak. Hard telling what might be in there. It was a baggie I found that I had randomly named T3...haha. I bought some gibberellic acid, came with no instructions or measuring spoon, and the sellers warehouse burned and making contact has been fruitless. I tried an H202 soak, and lightly sanded shells on 4 with no luck.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Typically at the 3 week mark, a couple of days earlier if it's an early finishing pheno and the buds are developed enough. You need them to develop enough hairs to paint the buds, and you want around 4.5+ weeks to develop the seeds into nice fatties after pollination, 5-6 weeks to mature is better. My 8 week Blue Ripper's always make nice dark fatties and I usually hit them at 3 weeks.


Thanks, I've been wondering this


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This male I have stays short and squat but builds up like a little pitbull he's so damn stinky too I am anxious to cross him. So I could flower out three different girls and just paint pollen on a branch of each and then in one run get flowers and seeds? Is this what you're saying? Vs open pollination? I was planning to just let him do his thing with 2-3 girls in the tent............then I have for me and to share............


Yeah exactly, that's typically what I do, some runs I hit more than others but almost always have at least one or two plants in the flower room with a branch pollinated. Right now the 3x Panama phenos I have in there have a branch seeded. The one tall lanky one had no training and was open pollinated in my breeding tent just because it was available and I wanted to make sure I had some backup seeds in case I didn't pull a decent pheno from the first pack. The only one's I'll likely run again later are from the keeper pheno, I just pollinated all 3 to make sure I had seeds from whichever one ended up the best. You never know 100% going into flowering which one will stand out so I covered all my bases.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah exactly, that's typically what I do, some runs I hit more than others but almost always have at least one or two plants in the flower room with a branch pollinated. Right now the 3x Panama phenos I have in there have a branch seeded. The one tall lanky one had no training and was open pollinated in my breeding tent just because it was available and I wanted to make sure I had some backup seeds in case I didn't pull a decent pheno from the first pack. The only one's I'll likely run again later are from the keeper pheno, I just pollinated all 3 to make sure I had seeds from whichever one ended up the best. You never know 100% going into flowering which one will stand out so I covered all my bases.



Sweet if it's ok as this run gets closer for me I will bug you for some info, never done it before and don't want to screw it up...........


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> spray it down well to kill any remaining stray pollen,


With what?, Just water or something special?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I have about 20 seeds I wish I could pop. They are like 7 years old, which I got from an open pollenation of a mixed seed pack from Peak. Hard telling what might be in there. It was a baggie I found that I had randomly named T3...haha. I bought some gibberellic acid, came with no instructions or measuring spoon, and the sellers warehouse burned and making contact has been fruitless. I tried an H202 soak, and lightly sanded shells on 4 with no luck.


Sounds like you've tried a couple of things, being that old they could be tough to germ, usually a scuff will do it if they're viable


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sweet if it's ok as this run gets closer for me I will bug you for some info, never done it before and don't want to screw it up...........


No problem, just ring if you need any help for the first batch. Collecting the pollen is the critical stage, it's absolutely necessary to keep the pollen as dry as possible or it'll be useless or very low take.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> With what?, Just water or something special?


Sorry, missed that step, yes just plain water, let it sit to evaporate any nasty's and spray it well including any leaves below the area you hit. Water essentially kills pollen, your pollen must be dry when collected and kept dry for storage or it won't work.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like you've tried a couple of things, being that old they could be tough to germ, usually a scuff will do it if they're viable


I didn't try the gibberellic acid because I don't know how much to use, and its felt like I have bigger fish to fry in the grow room


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I didn't try the gibberellic acid because I don't know how much to use, and its felt like I have bigger fish to fry in the grow room


Yeah I've never used it so don't have any experience with it but google should pop up something if you want to try it.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

On the subject of breeding, the Skunk #1` P3 male. Culled the other, this one's the keeper. Day 13, 10 days or so to harvest  

Oh yeah, the females I flipped will be ready to hit right around that time, coincidence? 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

Looking good and coincidence my ass LOL


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Pulled the Panama P6 pheno 5 gal, right at 70 days, nice quick finish. Had to prop her up against the door for the photo shoot, colas are so dense they're bending down even with the trellises. A couple of small buds on her 

For perspective, the door is 36" wide, the door knob is 37" from the floor...

   

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn!


That's what I said, this one's the smaller one weight wise


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That's what I said, this one's the smaller one weight wise


Damn again, but good problem to have hey?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 4, 2017)

The profit of patience. Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> The profit of patience. Nice!


Cheers JD, very impressed with the genetics, two vigorous ladies and a killer male from a pack. Will be having a look to see what other reg treats they have over there at ACE


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2017)

IR & bud shots of the remaining Panama P4. She'll be good to go by next weekend 

   

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I still use the AN Grow/Micro for veg and Bloom/Micro for flowering. Typically every other watering 400-500 ppm through veg after 3 weeks or so, once they establish a decent root system. 50/50 Grow/Bloom through the stretch and then Bloom to the last week or so. That's in a 50% triple mix/50% pro-mix medium. I adjust the grow/bloom/micro mix based on the analysis on the bottle depending on what they need, but not the total ppm. Don't use a lot of it and it does what I need so haven't really had a reason to move away from AN. My baseline with this feed/watering schedule is ~ 1 oz./gallon of medium with the CMH in 5/7gal for the Blue Dream and Blue Ripper (other strains are lower yield). Anything less than that density with these 2 strains I'm attributing to recent light/cycle changes, all else being equal.


What is Triple Mix?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Pheno hunt update on the Blue Ripper F2's. out of the 13 seeds, I culled one of the original 13 which wasn't going anywhere, plus one of the four initial testers. I have PM in my area and it's always around. While I can control it with the environment I keep my veg environments in the 60's for RH, it's better and it also flushes out PM prone strains/phenos right away. One of the first things I look for in strains/phenos is their resistance to PM and have seen it enough that I can recognize the beginnings of PM. One of them had some spots on it which were looking like it so got tossed.
> 
> The rest are looking good so far. 12 of the new batch @day 9 and 3 of the original testers @day 20: Of the 3 at Day 20, the one bottom-right is looking very good, no defs or any signs of weakness, nice structure and vigorous.
> 
> ...


Sorry for all the questions, reading the thread and I'm just past page 50. What causes the leaf twist that a few of those in the pics above have? I keep seeing it and was just wondering if it's something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 5, 2017)

Just want to mention that I tried some more small immature Blue Pyramid buds and now I can tell that it's a potent strain for sure. It also lasts longer than most and makes the eyes feel very fuzzy. A unique thing I noticed is the thick feel of the resin, rather than a wet or greasy feel. More like a shoe polish feel. Should make good extracts.

The two analysis results I saw on analytical360 showed the major terps to be linalool, myrcene and caryphyllene, very little of the crude ones like pinene. Caryophyllene is actually a CB2 agonist and myrcene is said to potentiate THC, so it looks like a good profile. Who wants to smoke a pine tree, right?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Sorry for all the questions, reading the thread and I'm just past page 50. What causes the leaf twist that a few of those in the pics have? I keep seeing it and was just wondering if it's something I'm doing wrong?


A couple of those colas got too close to the lights if you mean the cupping of the fan leaves on the Panama P6 above. Temps have been steady and not all the colas on that one had that so it's light/heat stress on the one's that were too close to the light..


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> A couple of those colas got too close to the lights if you mean the cupping of the fan leaves on the Panama P6 above. Temps have been steady and not all the colas on that one had that so it's light/heat stress on the one's that were too close to the light..


I mean if you expand the post I replied to and view the attachment. It was a bunch of seedlings during a pheno hunt.

Some of the leaves were twisted or had a ripple or wave in the margin of the leaf. I see that frequently in mine and wonder if that's normal or a sign of some issue.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I mean if you expand the post I replied to and view the attachment. It was a bunch of seedlings during a pheno hunt.
> 
> Some of the leaves were twisted or had a ripple or wave in the margin of the leaf. I see that frequently in mine and wonder if that's normal or a sign of some issue.


Duh, stoner moment. That's pretty common, not sure what causes it other than maybe genetics on some but I don't worry about them at that stage other than keeping them healthy and green. They typically grow out of it later and look normal once they start throwing out some more nodes.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2017)

I have heard that the early misshapen leaves are caused growing very fast in a high nutrient soil. They eventually grow out of it.

The Panama looks amazing and I can't wait to see what you do with the Columbian Gold. If it is anything like the Malawi Gold, don't be concerned when the leaves look pale. It is gold! I have found that upping the mag with epsom or AN Micro will green them up plenty. Also the sativa strains seem to really improve with a nice kick of PK at the switch to flower and again mid-flower.

I love the "watching the clouds" reference. Play some music and see where your mind goes - especially with some old school headphones and your favorite '70s band.

I can't wait to have a lab like yours.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I love the "watching the clouds" reference. Play some music and see where your mind goes - especially with some old school headphones and your favorite '70s band.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


>


Only Black Sabbath song that makes all my play lists/SD Cards, light one up and crank her


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have heard that the early misshapen leaves are caused growing very fast in a high nutrient soil. They eventually grow out of it.
> 
> The Panama looks amazing and I can't wait to see what you do with the Columbian Gold. If it is anything like the Malawi Gold, don't be concerned when the leaves look pale. It is gold! I have found that upping the mag with epsom or AN Micro will green them up plenty. Also the sativa strains seem to really improve with a nice kick of PK at the switch to flower and again mid-flower.
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, thanks for popping in, and the tips! Thought you might have some tips on growing out sativas, you're like the sat-man of RIU 

Been a long time since I smoked some pure sativa, everything seems to be hybrids now, forgot how much I like them 

It's nice right now because I don't need anything for meds or smoke so I'm taking some time to grow out and pheno hunt some new stuff, including some classics. Throwing the odd clone in to fill space but giving the breeding stock first dibs for the next few months. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks - I love the effects of a good sativa so much.

I just finished processing my photos from today. I chopped one of my mystery sativa crosses from the Ace Purple Haze location. It was starting to reveg in the most crazy looking way. I left a little one in the ground to see what it does:




Here is the the rough trimmed cola from the Proto #2:




And this is why I didn't care about the trim:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I love the effects of a good sativa so much.
> 
> I just finished processing my photos from today. I chopped one of my mystery sativa crosses from the Ace Purple Haze location. It was starting to reveg in the most crazy looking way. I left a little one in the ground to see what it does:
> 
> ...


Nice, I have a re-veg clone from one of my Blue Ripper phenos looking a lot like that right now, they don't even look like pot plants until they fully re-veg!

I see why you're trim job was rough, just did the same with one Panama pheno I open pollinated, hacked it as-is, all I want is the seeds and the rest will go into the hash bin. They don't need no stinkin trimmin!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Only Black Sabbath song that makes all my play lists/SD Cards, light one up and crank her


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Only Black Sabbath song that makes all my play lists/SD Cards, light one up and crank her


Yea I Do Break Out The Good Stuff Every Now And Then


----------



## GroErr (Jun 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Yea I Do Break Out The Good Stuff Every Now And Then


I play it on my way to hockey, gets me in the right frame of mind to do battle


----------



## GroErr (Jun 7, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> What is Triple Mix?


Hey Underground, missed this post too, been tapping into the Panama a bit much 

It's a common soil mix you can get up here, usually a mix of loam/top soil, peat, and compost. I get some locally at a gardening centre that they add sheep manure when it's available. I cut that about 50/50 with Pro-Mix, creates a nice medium for running in those fabric pots. Fills the pots top to bottom with roots, does't need a lot of feed, I run ~400-450 ppm A&B, every other or 3rd watering depending on the stage. Up here you can buy that tripe mix in bags or by the yard at gardening centres, it's pretty common.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey Underground, missed this post too, been tapping into the Panama a bit much
> 
> It's a common soil mix you can get up here, usually a mix of loam/top soil, peat, and compost. I get some locally at a gardening centre that they add sheep manure when it's available. I cut that about 50/50 with Pro-Mix, creates a nice medium for running in those fabric pots. Fills the pots top to bottom with roots, does't need a lot of feed, I run ~400-450 ppm A&B, every other or 3rd watering depending on the stage. Up here you can buy that tripe mix in bags or by the yard at gardening centres, it's pretty common.


Yeah, I looked it up. Not real common around here. When you are early in veg, how long does it take for your media to dry out? I'm still figuring out my media/nute relationship. Although, I think I was overreacting to lighter colored leaves on my plants. I had it in my head that if they weren't dark green I was messing up. Increased Calmag and there was darkening at the edges and tips of leaves. Necrotic spotting on some margins, leaf tip curl. Over Fed. My newest that are more indica than indica/sativa hybrid darkens up where the other ones don't so much.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 7, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Yeah, I looked it up. Not real common around here. When you are early in veg, how long does it take for your media to dry out? I'm still figuring out my media/nute relationship. Although, I think I was overreacting to lighter colored leaves on my plants. I had it in my head that if they weren't dark green I was messing up. Increased Calmag and there was darkening at the edges and tips of leaves. Necrotic spotting on some margins, leaf tip curl. Over Fed. My newest that are more indica than indica/sativa hybrid darkens up where the other ones don't so much.


That really varies, they grow quick in veg so you can be watering every 4 days and all of the sudden you're at every other day before you up-pot. Different strains and phenos drink more/less. You can't really go on a schedule other than when I transfer a clone into 1gal it starts around every 4 days, then goes down to 3, then 2 which is typically when I'll up-pot.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2017)

Keep an eye on the tap root. Some strains will drop a long straight tap very quickly. If the tap gets dry you can have problems.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2017)

Pulled the second 5 gal Panama P4, Day 75, she wasn't doing much more, done. Some serious weight in those buds. So dense you can't really squeeze them. Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor. 

Those Citi COBs look like keepers, they were the primary light over those two Panama's, I'm guessing somewhere in the 240-260g range dry between them.

    

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 9, 2017)

Just amazing what these plants can do with these mofo professional growers lol!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the second 5 gal Panama P4, Day 75, she wasn't doing much more, done. Some serious weight in those buds. So dense you can't really squeeze them. Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor.
> 
> Those Citi COBs look like keepers, they were the primary light over those two Panama's, I'm guessing somewhere in the 240-260g range dry between them.
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Just amazing what these plants can do with these mofo professional growers lol!


Cheers, you're very generous, mofo maybe, professional nah, then it would be called work


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

So now that the last round is finally finished, here's a recap of what was in there. Harvest was staggered over 20 days, 8 plants total. 

Grabbed a very nice male from the Panama run (pollen in the freezer, almost ready to hit one of the up-coming Skunk #1 phenos), and the P4 female will be bred on, that plant has some nice traits like great flower to leaf ratio (trimming will be a breeze), very nice lemon and wood smells, and great production with those rock-hard buds. Nice stash from some of my favourite clones too 

3 gal, Day 55 Blue Pyramid (1st) and Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 
 

3 gal, Day 60, 2x Blue Harley's:

 
 

3 gal, Day 64, Blue Ripper F2/P3 (1st) and Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 
 

5 gal, Day 70, Panama P6 from seed:

 

5 gal, Day 75, Panama P4 from seed:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

The next round coming in slowly. Will be running 11.5/12.5 with the 660nm initiators on for 10 minutes before lights on, the 730's for 10 minutes after lights out.

Pulled 5x males from the Skunk #1 pheno hunt that threw me back a bit for flowering females but no worries or hurry as I'll be slowing it down for the summer, crazy social schedule for the next couple of months. Will be setting up the Clabber to assist with keeping them going as I have a lot of 3 day trips planned through July and August.

These below are all 3 gal, there's 2x Skunk #1 females at the back from seed. The back-left pheno is smelling and looking good on structure, it will get hit with the Panama male on one branch and fresh pollen from the Skunk #1 male keeper that will be done in a few days. Both are maturing really fast, buds are twice the size of the other two strains at the front, looks like they will be early finishers, possibly in the 7 week range.

At the front is 1x Fireballs from seed (left), not bad structure and really starting to stink, will see if that one goes on once it gets further into flowering. The one on the right is a Blue Ripper x Blue Dream clone which is also a quick finisher and give me a reference pheno. Pic is just before I pulled the last Panama last night, the 4x new one's are at Day 16. There will be 2x 5gal clones added in about a week to fill the space at the back, they need to veg a bit more.

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 10, 2017)

superb trellacing technique..........


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> superb trellacing technique..........


Cheers Bob, those dollar store trellises were needed for the Panama's, they pulled them right up almost out of the pot


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob, those dollar store trellises were needed for the Panama's, they pulled them right up almost out of the pot


You got any weight numbers yet?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm at about page 90 of the thread. I love it. I'm gonna run a trial of an adaptation of your media. I'm gonna mix 50/50 Sunshine Advanced #4 & Fox Farm Ocean Forest with a touch of Azomite and Mykos. I'll dedicate a few KushBerry and SweetSkunk beans and a few SkunkBerry clones. I'll hope to do a similar conservative, low maintenance program in regards of nutes.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You got any weight numbers yet?


Not yet, will be weighing those Panama's when they dry. They're heavy buggers, first one is almost dry and didn't lose as much weight/bulk as I'd expected, may get to it tomorrow, there's a QP+ on that one. Second one won't be dry until next weekend, expecting around 5 zips on that one, maybe more, depends on how much water it's holding.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I'm at about page 90 of the thread. I love it. I'm gonna run a trial of an adaptation of your media. I'm gonna mix 50/50 Sunshine Advanced #4 & Fox Farm Ocean Forest with a touch of Azomite and Mykos. I'll dedicate a few KushBerry and SweetSkunk beans and a few SkunkBerry clones. I'll hope to do a similar conservative, low maintenance program in regards of nutes.


Cheers and nice mix, you shouldn't need much on those until maybe late in flower if you're not cutting it with pro-mix/peat. I found anything over 450 ppm with mine and I get burn.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and nice mix, you shouldn't need much on those until maybe late in flower if you're not cutting it with pro-mix/peat. I found anything over 450 ppm with mine and I get burn.


That's amazing. I'm running EC 2.3, no burn.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's amazing. I'm running EC 2.3, no burn.


Yeah took a while to tune that, as soon as I went under 500ppm my weights went up not down - lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and nice mix, you shouldn't need much on those until maybe late in flower if you're not cutting it with pro-mix/peat. I found anything over 450 ppm with mine and I get burn.


Well cutting with Advanced is basically the same, it's got an organic precharge and advises feeding after 7 days. It's just blended peat, coir, aggressive Perlite


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Well cutting with Advanced is basically the same, it's got an organic precharge and advises feeding after 7 days. It's just blended peat, coir, aggressive Perlite
> 
> View attachment 3958476


Oh nice, hadn't looked at it as I've never seen it available here and too expensive to be shipping or buying across the border. Looks like basically the same idea. My original thoughts on cutting my soil with pro-mix were from two angles. Better aeration combined with the fabric pots (which that Sunshine mix would provide) and I was ending up with too many bugs which I didn't like indoor. When I was all organic I was fighting flies and shit all the time, no problem outdoor but I don't want a breeding ground for bugs in my house, even if they don't harm the plants.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

Skunk #1 male starting to open up the pods, almost done at Day 19.

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2017)

Blue Ripper
 

Blue Ripper #1, #2
 

Blue Harley #1, #2


----------



## GroErr (Jun 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper
> View attachment 3958905
> 
> Blue Ripper #1, #2
> ...


Cheers and nice job on those numberfour, they're looking healthy, hope you grab a female from them. Structure on those BR's is similar to what I'm seeing on 2x testers coming up in party cups. One of the two I'm running is already smelling on the stem rub, it's a skunky smell which I've seen in any of the keepers. So far any of the BR/BX I've seen are looking consistent as far as structure which I was hoping would come through in the back-cross.

Blue Harley leaf structure on the right looks similar to the P2 pheno I pulled which was more fruity towards the strawberry side, leaves almost look webbed, like duck feet.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2017)

That was an awesome grow summary post Gro. That cycle included new breeds
with very different growth styles and you dealt with it perfectly. I popped a new 
Ace Panama to enjoy one too. :0). Good luck with the Skunk.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> That was an awesome grow summary post Gro. That cycle included new breeds
> with very different growth styles and you dealt with it perfectly. I popped a new
> Ace Panama to enjoy one too. :0). Good luck with the Skunk.


Cheers JD, was an interesting mix in there and a nice stash. Glad to see you pop one of those Panama's, really enjoying the change up, different buzz  That SK1 male is smelling awesome, he's already cloned, let's see what he can do


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and nice job on those numberfour, they're looking healthy, hope you grab a female from them. Structure on those BR's is similar to what I'm seeing on 2x testers coming up in party cups. One of the two I'm running is already smelling on the stem rub, it's a skunky smell which I've seen in any of the keepers. So far any of the BR/BX I've seen are looking consistent as far as structure which I was hoping would come through in the back-cross.
> 
> Blue Harley leaf structure on the right looks similar to the P2 pheno I pulled which was more fruity towards the strawberry side, leaves almost look webbed, like duck feet.


Thanks GroErr, I'm liking what I'm seeing so far and they seem to be loving the LED strip lights. Structure on the BR's is very easy on the eye's and there is a slight skunky / musky smell from one of the stem rubs I did today so could be lucky if I get a female.

Mmm...strawberry now that would be a winner  lol. I got to say I've packed all my seed plants in one tent and it has got a little full...


..will be making space in the next few days so they all have a little bit more breathing room as I've noticed a few plants twisting leaves to get some light including the BH.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 12, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks GroErr, I'm liking what I'm seeing so far and they seem to be loving the LED strip lights. Structure on the BR's is very easy on the eye's and there is a slight skunky / musky smell from one of the stem rubs I did today so could be lucky if I get a female.
> 
> Mmm...strawberry now that would be a winner  lol. I got to say I've packed all my seed plants in one tent and it has got a little full...
> View attachment 3959203
> ...


Nice, how and when they start that stink depends but by the time they're 5-6 nodes it should be very noticeable. Of course that also depends on your sense of smell - lol My eyesight is going, maybe that's why my sense of smell seems to be getting better 

Hope you get that space soon, definitely looking a little crowded. But good crowded!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You got any weight numbers yet?


Ok, so the first pull Panama P6 was slightly less total than my QP guess. Fluffier buds once they dried, I thought the bulk might make up for density and it did to a point. Those cans are 1kg coffee cans and if I had put the seeded buds in it would have been overflowing. Still guesstimating closer to 5 zips off the 2nd pheno, it has a few days to dry yet.

Panama P6 pheno:
Buds: 79g
Buds (seeded so had to weigh separately): 9g
Popcorn (generous): 20g
Total Bud: 88g/3.14 oz.
Total Popcorn: 20g/.75 oz.
Total Weight: 108g/3.91 oz.

    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 12, 2017)

Skunk #1 P3 male at day 21. Will let it dry out and harvest in the next couple of nights.

Thumbnail is how it went (Day 0), it's in a 2 gal pot on the left.

 
 
 

 

Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 12, 2017)

Massive growth!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice G! Can't wait to see the progeny..........


----------



## GroErr (Jun 13, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Massive growth!


Thought the before/after pics were appropriate for this guy, wholly growth!



Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice G! Can't wait to see the progeny..........


Cheers Evil I posted the before/after in case you were still thinking of flowering that massive male you have. That thing filled the 2x2 tent and had to super-crop the main a few days ago as it was hitting the lights


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thought the before/after pics were appropriate for this guy, wholly growth!
> 
> 
> Cheers Evil I posted the before/after in case you were still thinking of flowering that massive male you have. That thing filled the 2x2 tent and had to super-crop the main a few days ago as it was hitting the lights


If I flowered my boy I'd have pollen in the entire house! LOL! No I will just keep him as a dad for as long as I can and take cuts from him. I do not want to lose this guy I think it was beginners luck but nothing I do not like about him. Excited to see what he does with the ladies I will have for him/his pollen. Sent you a PM going to get a lady of yours involved here too but debating..........


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If I flowered my boy I'd have pollen in the entire house! LOL! No I will just keep him as a dad for as long as I can and take cuts from him. I do not want to lose this guy I think it was beginners luck but nothing I do not like about him. Excited to see what he does with the ladies I will have for him/his pollen. Sent you a PM going to get a lady of yours involved here too but debating..........


Yeah good thinking, you'd need a 4x4x8' tent to flower him right now  Just clone him before he starts flowering on his own. He's in a good size pot so you can stretch him out a little longer. Males will tend to start flowering on their own if you have them constrained in smaller pots or vegging for too long, keep an eye on him.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2017)

Talking about males, harvested the Skunk #1 monster and got a good bag of pollen. Pulled out the better Skunk #1 female and did some painting last night  Panama pollen for some Panama Pepe F1's, and Skunk #1 pollen for some backups to see if I can find a decent female later.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 16, 2017)

Will be busy up-potting this weekend, many are still in, down to 22 of 25 so far and have a couple marked as duds if they don't pick up in the next day or so as I'm up-potting the rest to 1gal. Will sex them in the 1gal's, looking for males in the Blue Ripper and either male or female potential breeders in the others. Looks like I'll have a few from each strain to choose from. Hoping almost any one of them on the left side are males, they're the Blue Ripper's and most are looking good structure and colour wise. Main differences between those is leaf structure, some are sativa leaning and some are more hybrid/indica leaning.

4-7 of each of the following from left to right, all regs:
Blue Ripper F2's
Afghan Kush landrace
Columbian Gold
Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking good G! I expect to put the Blue Harley beans in dirt in the next day or so myself.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good G! I expect to out the Blue Harley beans in dirt in the next day or so myself.


Nice, looks like my son's father in law pulled one of the killer phenos like my keeper from those same F1's 

I just threw down 5x Blue Harley BX testers (made them last round) in another tent and they all popped their heads through yesterday


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Will be busy up-potting this weekend, many are still in, down to 22 of 25 so far and have a couple marked as duds if they don't pick up in the next day or so as I'm up-potting the rest to 1gal. Will sex them in the 1gal's, looking for males in the Blue Ripper and either male or female potential breeders in the others. Looks like I'll have a few from each strain to choose from. Hoping almost any one of them on the left side are males, they're the Blue Ripper's and most are looking good structure and colour wise. Main differences between those is leaf structure, some are sativa leaning and some are more hybrid/indica leaning.
> 
> 4-7 of each of the following from left to right, all regs:
> Blue Ripper F2's
> ...


What day? What's your light at this stage?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah definitely need a separate space for the males. I use a tiny 2x2x4' tent stuck under my stairs going into the basement. Fits nicely in there and use it to flower out males well away from my flower room. The odd time like a couple of runs back I'll do what you're thinking, put a clone of a male or if timing works the original male from seed into the tent, drop the female I want to seed and let them do their thing. One small clone in 1 or 2gal can produce hundreds of seeds and if you haven't "painted" specific branches on a plant this is the easiest way to guarantee pollination and grab a ton of seeds.
> 
> I like seeing what comes out of the endless combinations and trying to mix/find the traits I like best in the resulting offspring. Tons of fun


@GroErr what lights do you use? I have a 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5 tent with an 2' 8 bulb t5 and it runs hot. I have a 165 cfm attached to a phat 12" x 4" filter. my temps are at 80. I just like the temp at 77 degrees with RH at 50%


----------



## GroErr (Jun 16, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @GroErr what lights do you use? I have a 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5 tent with an 2' 8 bulb t5 and it runs hot. I have a 165 cfm attached to a phat 12" x 4" filter. my temps are at 80. I just like the temp at 77 degrees with RH at 50%


In that 2x2x4' tent I'm running 200w of 3070 COBs, never gets above 78-80, generally flowering males. In the 2x4x5' veg tent I run 270w of those blurple Mars type panels, it stays around 75-78 . Another 2.5 x 2.5 x 5 veg tent runs 180w of Mars LEDs. 'Main room runs all COBs, up to 700w if I need it, typically running 78-80 and 50-55% RH. The LEDs help with heat in smaller spaces. All my tents and rooms are in the basement which helps keep temps down, but RH is higher so have to manage RH vs. heat. A dehuey in the main room handles RH during lights out.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> In that 2x2x4' tent I'm running 200w of 3070 COBs, never gets above 78-80, generally flowering males. In the 2x4x5' veg tent I run 270w of those blurple Mars type panels, it stays around 75-78 . Another 2.5 x 2.5 x 5 veg tent runs 180w of Mars LEDs. 'Main room runs all COBs, up to 700w if I need it, typically running 78-80 and 50-55% RH. The LEDs help with heat in smaller spaces. All my tents and rooms are in the basement which helps keep temps down, but RH is higher so have to manage RH vs. heat. A dehuey in the main room handles RH during lights out.


What would you think about a 100w plug and play 6000-6500k COB, 120 degree lense, hammered reflector, in a 2'x2' space...but put 2 in a 2x4. Curious if I could come close to replacing the 400w MH?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 16, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> What would you think about a 100w plug and play 6000-6500k COB, 120 degree lense, hammered reflector, in a 2'x2' space...but put 2 in a 2x4. Curious if I could come close to replacing the 400w MH?


Grab a couple of these and call it good..........

https://cobshop.net/shop?olsFocus=false&olsPage=products/autocob-6500k


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's a few pics of my small SkunkBerry chop:


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice, looks like my son's father in law pulled one of the killer phenos like my keeper from those same F1's
> 
> I just threw down 5x Blue Harley BX testers (made them last round) in another tent and they all popped their heads through yesterday


Mine are completing about 24 hours right now in the paper towel/zip loc bag on top of the cable box I do this after they pop the shell in a cup of water. Hoping to be putting them down in dirt in the next day or so........


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> What would you think about a 100w plug and play 6000-6500k COB, 120 degree lense, hammered reflector, in a 2'x2' space...but put 2 in a 2x4. Curious if I could come close to replacing the 400w MH?


I've run 100w in that 2x2x4' before and found it lacking, I'd go maybe 2 or 3 COBs at 150w and double that in the 2x4' to get some faster veg/growth. Assuming you're vegging replacing the MH.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Here's a few pics of my small SkunkBerry chop:
> 
> View attachment 3962349 View attachment 3962350 View attachment 3962351


Nice haul on that looks nice & frosty  Keep posting those peak flowers and I'll be tempted to run some of it


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I've run 100w in that 2x2x4' before and found it lacking, I'd go maybe 2 or 3 COBs at 150w and double that in the 2x4' to get some faster veg/growth. Assuming you're vegging replacing the MH.


I was thinking of running 200 watts in there, but even 300 would be saving me. I'll keep running the MH for now.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I was thinking of running 200 watts in there, but even 300 would be saving me. I'll keep running the MH for now.


Can't recommend them, always take a chance when buying some of this low end Chinese stuff but I'll be trying some of these in my 2x4' veg tent just to see how they fare. Grabbed 2x 6000k and 1x 3000k 70w/ea to try, I'll use 2x 6000k on the outside with the 3000k in the centre. Worst case scenario I'll retrofit the fixture with real COBs and have some expensive fixtures. Hard to beat the price at $0.57/watt and 100lm/w.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Foxanon-Aluminum-Floodlight-LED-lamp-COB-Chip-30W-50W-70W-100W-Outdoor-Lighting-110-220V-IP66/32796837498.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VLPRw2


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Can't recommend them, always take a chance when buying some of this low end Chinese stuff but I'll be trying some of these in my 2x4' veg tent just to see how they fare. Grabbed 2x 6000k and 1x 3000k 70w/ea to try, I'll use 2x 6000k on the outside with the 3000k in the centre. Worst case scenario I'll retrofit the fixture with real COBs and have some expensive fixtures. Hard to beat the price at $0.57/watt and 100lm/w.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Foxanon-Aluminum-Floodlight-LED-lamp-COB-Chip-30W-50W-70W-100W-Outdoor-Lighting-110-220V-IP66/32796837498.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VLPRw2


Right, I get it, I would be better off with some tasty, citizen, or timber, but I get curious about the cheaper ones...I mean it's just Veg I'm thinking about for now. Here's an Amazon 100w, they have 50, 100, 150 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KFVFQEI/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1GAR9GQ4S97AHE8RNT1V


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Right, I get it, I would be better off with some tasty, citizen, or timber, but I get curious about the cheaper ones...I mean it's just Veg I'm thinking about for now. Here's an Amazon 100w, they have 50, 100, 150
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KFVFQEI/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1GAR9GQ4S97AHE8RNT1V


Yeah same idea and even cheaper, weird thing over here, on the .ca amazon site they're more expensive and they charge shipping for Canadian customers $#%!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100W-New-Craft-LED-Flood-Lights-Super-Bright-Outdoor-Security-Lights-250W-HPS-/252800686452?hash=item3adc185974:g:~JAAAOSwuxFYvYKu

I have one similar to those from about 3 years ago that's still running, it's just a spare I'll use from time to time. I wouldn't recommend them for flowering but I did get as high as 1 gpw with them in that 2x2 tent and paid around the same per watt. The one's I linked are supposedly 100lm/watt vs. 80lm/watt, that's about the only difference. For veg they're probably fine, I'd grab 2 of them though to properly cover the area, when I ran 100w in the 2x2 I found it lacking in coverage.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah same idea and even cheaper, weird thing over here, on the .ca amazon site they're more expensive and they charge shipping for Canadian customers $#%!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100W-New-Craft-LED-Flood-Lights-Super-Bright-Outdoor-Security-Lights-250W-HPS-/252800686452?hash=item3adc185974:g:~JAAAOSwuxFYvYKu
> 
> I have one similar to those from about 3 years ago that's still running, it's just a spare I'll use from time to time. I wouldn't recommend them for flowering but I did get as high as 1 gpw with them in that 2x2 tent and paid around the same per watt. The one's I linked are supposedly 100lm/watt vs. 80lm/watt, that's about the only difference. For veg they're probably fine, I'd grab 2 of them though to properly cover the area, when I ran 100w in the 2x2 I found it lacking in coverage.


The 150 Watt (3-50's in a reflector) is 80 bucks. It's like 8 bucks for a 4 year warranty. Pretty cheap. I'd be curious to see the light fade over distance with my light meter.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

This was a fun chuck for a poly mix, who knows what'll come out, lots of mixed genetics in this one.

I had my Blue Ripper x Blue Dream male out and his nickname is Waldo for anyone who remembers back several rounds. So I hit a couple of buds on the Blue Harley last round while I had the pollen out.

Got 2x 10-packs of Waldo's Harley, I'll pop a few next to see what's in this box of chocolates 

  

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice!


Cheers Evil, nice fatties and looking viable


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Panama P4 is ready to de-bud and finish the trim, lots of red in there, nice smoke 

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 17, 2017)

Yea Buddies Reminds Me Of The Old School Panama Red Me Likie


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Flower room is slowly filling in again. 4x 3gal at Day 24 and 2x 5gal just flipped at Day0. They're tagged with the strains on the 2nd pic. The Skunk #1 P5 has a branch with Panama and another with Skunk #1 P3 male hit. Long way to go but some buds coming in now on the 3gal's.

The Skunk #1's and Fireballs are straight up from seed, no training, I like to see their natural structure when running them for the first time. SK1 P5 has a nice smell to it and stacking well.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Yea Buddies Reminds Me Of The Old School Panama Red Me Likie


Takes me back 35 years, good representation in the 2 phenos, trippy shit


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2017)

G, do you make those Trellis' or buy them? Those are 3 gallon pots right?

Plants look beautiful brother........


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2017)

another fan of the dollar store trellis.....


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> G, do you make those Trellis' or buy them? Those are 3 gallon pots right?
> 
> Plants look beautiful brother........


Cheers Evil, I buy those, I have a bunch around and keep re-using them. Grab them at the dollar store, they're like $3 for 3 of them. Handy for some phenos, the BP needs support, buds are solid/heavy but the plant is viney with weak stems so they just droop to the floor without support.

The Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid are in 5 gal's, the rest are 3 gal's.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> another fan of the dollar store trellis.....


Dollarama's my first goto for gardening supplies


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, I buy those, I have a bunch around and keep re-using them. Grab them at the dollar store, they're like $3 for 3 of them. Handy for some phenos, the BP needs support, buds are solid/heavy but the plant is viney with weak stems so they just droop to the floor without support.
> 
> The Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid are in 5 gal's, the rest are 3 gal's.


Thanks for the info on the trellis and the pot size. Trying to imagine what I might be able to grow per #3 pot of coco this next run with the Skywalker auto's...............


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the info on the trellis and the pot size. Trying to imagine what I might be able to grow per #3 pot of coco this next run with the Skywalker auto's...............


The BP & BH are going to run through most of the summer so put them in a little bigger pot to get an extra day of water in. Will setup the Clabber drip and get 3+ days when it's running. Good luck with the coco run and the Skywalker


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The BP & BH are going to run through most of the summer so put them in a little bigger pot to get an extra day of water in. Will setup the Clasber drip and get 3+ days when it's running. Good luck with the coco run and the Skywalker


Thanks I am excited it should be a decent yield of just Skywalker and last a good bit. 

The nectar for the gods nutes to test are here I snatched a sample kit from them, that will be the run after the skywalkers. Excited about that too.............do not think it's fair to do a comparison grow and run different mediums and lights in each tent so will do one medium at a time.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 17, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sexing-pink-gravy-under-315cmh.943159/

Could you please take a look at tell me if you Concur.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Takes me back 35 years, good representation in the 2 phenos, trippy shit


I Hear Ya I Just Remembered Some DumbAzzs Trying To Sell Bud Wrapped With Fishing Line Calling It Tied Stick.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 18, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Hear Ya I Just Remembered Some DumbAzzs Trying To Sell Bud Wrapped With Fishing Line Calling It Tied Stick.


Lol, pretty sure I saw some of that crap. I had a good hookup for real Thai stick at one point but last time I smoked any was probably around 1978. Guy had everything high end so I'd sell the $20 Mexican brick and buy the good stuff for personal like Panama Red, Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and the Thai stick


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, pretty sure I saw some of that crap. I had a good hookup for real Thai stick at one point but last time I smoked any was probably around 1978. Guy had everything high end so I'd sell the $20 Mexican brick and buy the good stuff for personal like Panama Red, Columbian Gold, Acapulco Gold and the Thai stick


lol, good ole Mexican Brick, like bags of brown wafers full of seeds.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 18, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> lol, good ole Mexican Brick, like bags of brown wafers full of seeds.


Yeah and ounce was really 12 an ounce when you took the seeds out


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 19, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Mine are completing about 24 hours right now in the paper towel/zip loc bag on top of the cable box I do this after they pop the shell in a cup of water. Hoping to be putting them down in dirt in the next day or so........


still trying to find what the magic cable box temp is,, hahaha

and do i go with direct tv or Dish?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2017)

A little up-pot work on the weekend, 21 total in 1gal between the 2x4 tent and 2x4 cabinet. Thought I was down to 19 but forgot I had 2x Blue Ripper BX (middle and back-left corner) going in another tent!. They'll veg, sex, and cull down to the keepers in the next 3-4 weeks and run when the 4x 3gal finish in the flower room.

First pic:
· 2x Blue Ripper F2/P5 BX1 Testers 
· 7x Blue Ripper F2
· 5x Columbian Gold

Second pic:
· 3x Afghan Kush
· 4x BR x BD BX1 Testers

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> still trying to find what the magic cable box temp is,, hahaha
> 
> and do i go with direct tv or Dish?


I use my router to pop seeds as well, never tested the temps though, it's "warm"? lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I use my router to pop seeds as well, never tested the temps though, it's "warm"? lol


i am thinking on my lastest attempt at popping some seeds,, i should have had them warmer,, only popped 1 out of 5 seeds,, since i dont have cable,, i guess i could plug in an old vcr,, hahah


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i am thinking on my lastest attempt at popping some seeds,, i should have had them warmer,, only popped 1 out of 5 seeds,, since i dont have cable,, i guess i could plug in an old vcr,, hahah


Lol, make some use of it if you still have it around. I've used my stereo cabinet, back of the fridge with older fridges...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 19, 2017)

Well got that 2nd Panama de-budded and trimmed into the curing tins. I was way off on this one, must have been holding a lot of water and the sativa fluffy buds threw me off. Buds are still much more dense than the 1st pheno but not enough to make up the difference in bulk on the P6. Interesting, almost identical bud weights, more popcorn in the 1st/fluffier pheno was the difference. Total 205g between the two, no complaints here, very nice smoke and a decent stash of it.

P4 which just finished drying:
Buds: 77g
Buds (seeded): 10g
Popcorn: 9g
Total: 96g

    

P6 weighed last week:
Buds 79
Buds (seeded): 9g
Popcorn: 21g
Total: 109g

    

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey GroErr, 

Peak Veg

1 SkunkBerry1 Mom
7 SkunkBerry1 Topped Clones
1 NorthernSkunk2 Clone/Mom
1 SkunkBerry3 Clone/Mom
KushBerry1&2 Unsexed Plants
KushBerry3&4 Seedlings
SweetSkunk2&3 Seedlings


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 19, 2017)

So, this is looking ahead for me. I like my Peak Gear, but I would like to expand to some other places to find the other strains I'm interested in. Any recommendations for finding a nice Haze strain, AK-47, and White Widow. Preferably Canadian Based, trustworthy, and delivering nice strains of those variety? Preferably Reg Seeds.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Hey GroErr,
> 
> Peak Veg
> 
> ...


Very nice I keep an eye on the Peakseeds thread and there's some good looking genetics in there., gotta make some room to run some I grabbed last year.



Underground Scientist said:


> So, this is looking ahead for me. I like my Peak Gear, but I would like to expand to some other places to find the other strains I'm interested in. Any recommendations for finding a nice Haze strain, AK-47, and White Widow. Preferably Canadian Based, trustworthy, and delivering nice strains of those variety? Preferably Reg Seeds.


I haven't found anything banks here in Canada with a great selection. BC Bud Depot has some regs and I personally haven't had any issues ordering through them a few times. A lot of what they have are their own versions, not original breeders, but they do have a lot of regs compared to any banks I've tried here. I've had good success with UK and Spain banks and if you pay for stealth shipping they've always made it here. Have one order coning from ACE right now for some Sandstorm which has some Moroccan in there.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice I keep an eye on the Peakseeds thread and there's some good looking genetics in there., gotta make some room to run some I grabbed last year.
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything banks here in Canada with a great selection. BC Bud Depot has some regs and I personally haven't had any issues ordering through them a few times. A lot of what they have are their own versions, not original breeders, but they do have a lot of regs compared to any banks I've tried here. I've had good success with UK and Spain banks and if you pay for stealth shipping they've always made it here. Have one order coning from ACE right now for some Sandstorm which has some Moroccan in there.


I was eyeing BCBD actually. Of course I searched RIU a bit, and there were some haters talking smack about the genetics.

What did you grow of BCBD's ?

Because they do have that Amnesia Haze and White Widow.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I was eyeing BCBD actually. Of course I searched RIU a bit, and there were some haters talking smack about the genetics.
> 
> What did you grow of BCBD's ?
> 
> Because they do have that Amnesia Haze and White Widow.


Yeah I've seen some trash talk about them but anything I've grabbed from them was fine and never had a single order issue. A long time ago I ran some Blueberry (very nice, grabbed a great male), PPP (fire but no flavour and blah smell), have some NL, BC Kush which I ran 2 and had to cull due to space but were looking really good, and have some of their Blue Dream which I haven't run yet.

They carry some 3rd party breeders, that's where I bought the Skunk #1 I'm running now and Original Haze (to be run) regs from Cultivator's Choice. Forgot I'd found them there.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I was eyeing BCBD actually. Of course I searched RIU a bit, and there were some haters talking smack about the genetics.
> 
> What did you grow of BCBD's ?
> 
> Because they do have that Amnesia Haze and White Widow.


Not trying to step on toes or cause drama but I've grown a few strains from bcbd over the years and I'd avoid them ever again myself. Never really had the hermies or mutants that I've read about but even the nicest looking plants from them were mids at best on the potentcy scale.
Their gsc was anything but a real cookie strain.
If your looking for old strains like ak haze or ww your probably remembering the potency of old school back in the day funk that it's unlikely you'll find from bcbd.
Go to the source of those genetics or find something else. 
Just trying to save u time


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 20, 2017)

torontoke said:


> If your looking for old strains like ak haze or ww your probably remembering the potency of old school back in the day funk


Yeah, classic strains and F1's of classics to grow and cross.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Yeah, classic strains and F1's of classics to grow and cross.


Imo the only way to do that and do it knowing 100% is buy those as direct from the source as possible.
So not someone's version of ww get it from shanti baba or ak straight from serious.
I'd be willing to wager tho that even then sir your memory of said strain is probably much better then than it actually is.
I've been after a face melting real romulan for over 10 yrs and after trying a dozen it either disappeared or became weak sauce compared to today's crosses.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> So, this is looking ahead for me. I like my Peak Gear, but I would like to expand to some other places to find the other strains I'm interested in. Any recommendations for finding a nice Haze strain, AK-47, and White Widow. Preferably Canadian Based, trustworthy, and delivering nice strains of those variety? Preferably Reg Seeds.


Try Highgrade Seeds for your AK47. Theyre out of Burlington Ontario. Ive been getting my AK from there, but i havent ordered for a long while.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 20, 2017)

Talk to Jah Earth Collective.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> Talk to Jah Earth Collective.


I had heard/seen some talk about them coming to Canada yet when I've tried to find them I haven't seen anything. Do you have a link?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Guys, I'll stop derailing the thread now


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Thanks Guys, I'll stop derailing the thread now


No derailing, seed sources are important here, we suck at anything MJ supply related in Canada. We're supposed to be leaders in the MJ movement yet basic supplies and starting materials are hard to come by?


----------



## torontoke (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No derailing, seed sources are important here, we suck at anything MJ supply related in Canada. We're supposed to be leaders in the MJ movement yet basic supplies and starting materials are hard to come by?


Unfortunately there aren't many known Canadian breeders or banks.
Hempdepot is pretty good so is gta seed bank.
I still use glg because he hooks it up on the freebies.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Unfortunately there aren't many known Canadian breeders or banks.
> Hempdepot is pretty good so is gta seed bank.
> I still use glg because he hooks it up on the freebies.


I grabbed some stuff from GTA Seedbank, they used to carry some TGA gear but haven't bought anything for a while. I used to go down to their store on the lakeshore but heard they'd shut it down and were only selling online by mail order/cash. Their web site looks like one I had for my first company... in 1995 - lol


----------



## torontoke (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I grabbed some stuff from GTA Seedbank, they used to carry some TGA gear but haven't bought anything for a while. I used to go down to their store on the lakeshore but heard they'd shut it down and were only selling online by mail order/cash. Their web site looks like one I had for my first company... in 1995 - lol


Lol yup those were the days.
Remember iron seed sales on lakeshore lol
Hemp depot gta and dr green thumb all have those old ass windows 95 websites.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 20, 2017)

Jordan of the Islands?


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I had heard/seen some talk about them coming to Canada yet when I've tried to find them I haven't seen anything. Do you have a link?


Sending a pm


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Jordan of the Islands?


Haven't bought anything but have looked around their site. Looks legit, don't know if anyone else has bought from them? It looks like all their seeds are their own crosses, no 3rd party breeder's that I can see on their site.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Haven't bought anything but have looked around their site. Looks legit, don't know if anyone else has bought from them? It looks like all their seeds are their own crosses, no 3rd party breeder's that I can see on their site.


Some similarities to BC Bud Depot. They have Amnesia Haze and some similar strains. Sounds like God Bud is JOTI's backbone strain. The selection is appealing.

At GTA, Serious Seeds selection with AK 47, White Russian, and Serious 6 jump out, but lots of nice choices it looks like.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Haven't bought anything but have looked around their site. Looks legit, don't know if anyone else has bought from them? It looks like all their seeds are their own crosses, no 3rd party breeder's that I can see on their site.


his godbud's legit. Smoked it have not grown it. Rock hard decent sized nugs solid B+ smoke. Supposed to yield super well to make up for the lower potency.

I've grown Pure AK from Female seeds and those bitches will stink your room the fuck out. Good smoke. Still get asked to grow more. Prolly cause yields were ridic I gave away quite a bit for free.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's one I've even created an account on but haven't bought anything. Some decent selection from quite a few breeders, but they never seem to have stock in what I'm looking for. 
http://truenorthseedbank.com


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

Camshot of the flower room. New 5 gal's are starting to transform into the stretch. The 4x 3 gal's are at 4 weeks and building some nice buds. The Skunk #1 P5 centre right is smelling and looking ripe for 4 weeks, looks like it'll be an early finisher. 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2017)

LOL so airy in there....now. :0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Camshot of the flower room. New 5 gal's are starting to transform into the stretch. The 4x 3 gal's are at 4 weeks and building some nice buds. The Skunk #1 P5 centre right is smelling and looking ripe for 4 weeks, looks like it'll be an early finisher.
> 
> View attachment 3964319
> 
> Cheers


Looking good as always brother. I tossed the first three BH seeds I think the heat killed them the four I dropped into water have popped just waiting on the tap toots to poke out a little more and will put them down into dirt and wait to see what happens. 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL so airy in there....now. :0)


Lol, yeah looks empty compared to most runs, 5 of 7 SK1's turned out to be males but got one good one so will take a slower flowering round  Crazy summer schedule so not a bad thing, mainly breeding/pheno hunts.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as always brother. I tossed the first three BH seeds I think the heat killed them the four I dropped into water have popped just waiting on the tap toots to poke out a little more and will put them down into dirt and wait to see what happens.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Evil, hope those come through. Have some more pops going in this weekend for about 3 rounds out, have to sort through the seeds and see what pops next


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

Some Day 28/4weeks early bud porn 

Skunk #1 P7 from seed: blah.

 

Skunk #1 P5 from seed: not bad, good structure, smell and stacking well, we'll see how she smokes.

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream: this is the control clone/pheno to see how the finish times go.

 

Fireballs from seed: only one that made it to flower, looking frosty & smelling good.

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2017)

That Blue Dream cross is especially frosty, and that is saying something.

I grew out a Skunk #1 once...it was not very skunky at all. 

I would love to get a real nice old world skunk. It was my first serious non-dirt 
weed back in the late 70s

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

Javadog said:


> That Blue Dream cross is especially frosty, and that is saying something.
> 
> I grew out a Skunk #1 once...it was not very skunky at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers JD, that's probably the most potent pheno I have going, fire. The taste and smell is all JTR lemon pinesol, almost a replica of my JTR.

I've read about SK#1 being mainly fruity and there's apparently a fabled skunk pheno, that no one seems to get - lol The male I got is the skunkiest of the bunch, should make some nice babies 

Closest strain I have to old school skunk is the Blue Harley F1 keeper I just flipped. It's a 3-bagger but sweet/fruity with a skunky background that comes through when you open a jar/bag, fills the room. I had given my son some a while back and literally had to triple bag it and stick it inside a boot to keep the smell from filling the truck


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Closest strain I have to old school skunk is the Blue Harley F1 keeper I just flipped. It's a 3-bagger but sweet/fruity with a skunky background that comes through when you open a jar/bag, fills the room. I had given my son some a while back and literally had to tripe bag it and stick it inside a boot to keep the smell from filling the truck


Hello,Father,it's your illegitimate son from the States.now about that Blue Harley...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> Hello,Father,it's your illegitimate son from the States.now about that Blue Harley...


Ahhhh... hello son! You have no idea how much I had to think about that one, I've travelled a lot through the states - lol

I wish there was an easy way to share clones. I'm tempted to S1 it, even though I don't believe in shortcuts. Testing some BX1's though to see where that leads.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ahhhh... hello son! You have no idea how much I had to think about that one, I've travelled a lot through the states - lol


probably would have been right around the time you were wearing your fancy necklace


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> probably would have been right around the time you were wearing your fancy necklace


Lol, it was the wide collar, open purple shirt I think


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Subscribed.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2017)

G, now when people sub we need them to clarify if it's for DNA testing or the grow LOL


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Subscribed.


Hey welcome Enigma, a little slow right now through summer but have a few weeks of bud porn coming up


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm still reading the links in the OP...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> I'm still reading the links in the OP...


I always forget how long this thread's been going, a few changes in tech since 2014


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy shit, mang. You went HAM on that basement, it might take a while to catch up to where you are now.

You may not be a die hard DIY'er but you are damn sure good with hand/power tools. Sub floor for plants and holes for reservoirs, low energy footprint.. I'm impressed.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Holy shit, mang. You went HAM on that basement, it might take a while to catch up to where you are now.
> 
> You may not be a die hard DIY'er but you are damn sure good with hand/power tools. Sub floor for plants and holes for reservoirs, low energy footprint.. I'm impressed.


Hey thanks, I screwed around in a cabinet for a while and outgrew that quick. Took some effort but it's been low maintenance and I can just focus on the grows


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

So the blurple panel in my main 2x4x5' veg tent lost a whole section (4+ years old running 18/6 or 20/4, not bad). Rather than leave it like that until my replacements arrived, I threw one of my 315w Sun Systems in there with the 4200k bulb, added an intake booster fan. Temps were a little high at first but managed to get them down to ~82F average. Still too warm but better than letting them stall. Well wholly crap, that light in that space looks like one of those scenes from an Alien movie, when you open the flaps it lights up the whole basement. I wish I could run it there permanently but I'd need a bigger expiration fan with too much noise. it should be replaced this weekend shipment arrived for the veg LED's last night. Check out thew growth in 4 days under the LEC, Sunday was Day 0/1, 1/2 were up-potted Saturday/1/2 on Sunday. Second pic is just after they were up-potted from party cups into the 1gal pots. Threw all of them in there for a few days since the coverage was great.

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

Ever use a lux meter to dial in lights or check coverage? I havent wanted to spend on a ppfd meter, but a $20 lux meter helps me get an idea of intensity. Tested the LePower 100w cheapo COB. I convert lux to lumens, 32,400 lux is about 3,000 lumens.

   
Need to do some vent/temp testing. 100,000 lux at 6"


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Ever use a lux meter to dial in lights or check coverage? I havent wanted to spend on a ppfd meter, but a $20 lux meter helps me get an idea of intensity. Tested the LePower 100w cheapo COB. I convert lux to lumens, 32,400 lux is about 3,000 lumens.
> 
> View attachment 3965721 View attachment 3965722 View attachment 3965723
> Need to do some vent/temp testing. 100,000 lux at 6"


No never really looked at light meters other than a couple of apps that don't work or measure anything under blurple panels. What colour did you end up grabbing? Plans to use it for veg or flower? I should be able to get those Chinese fake COBs up in the veg tent this weekend to see what that looks like in there. I'm sure they won't be anywhere near as bright as the LEC but too many mods and noise required to run the LEC in there.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No never really looked at light meters other than a couple of apps that don't work or measure anything under blurple panels. What colour did you end up grabbing? Plans to use it for veg or flower? I should be able to get those Chinese fake COBs up in the veg tent this weekend to see what that looks like in there. I'm sure they won't be anywhere near as bright as the LEC but too many mods and noise required to run the LEC in there.


Just for Veg, 6000k. I've requested the spectral analysis from the manufacturer but I'm not holding my breath. They're probably still translating my email...lol. I figure with that one light, I could easily do seedlings and young veg. I'm curious if 3 would give my 400w MH a run for it's money. There would be better coverage in the 2x4 tent for sure. I usually run that at 30-50,000 lux, and it's a fine line between wanting to stretch or getting stressed. It's going to come down to heat I think. The glass doesn't get hot, the heat sinks radiate some heat though.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Just for Veg, 6000k. I've requested the spectral analysis from the manufacturer but I'm not holding my breath. They're probably still translating my email...lol. I figure with that one light, I could easily do seedlings and young veg. I'm curious if 3 would give my 400w MH a run for it's money. There would be better coverage in the 2x4 tent for sure. I usually run that at 30-50,000 lux, and it's a fine line between wanting to stretch or getting stressed. It's going to come down to heat I think. The glass doesn't get hot, the heat sinks radiate some heat though.


Lol, yeah I wouldn't count on an answer, or at least a comprehensible answer. That should do well in a small tent/footprint for clones, seeds. I grabbed 3x 70w fake COB units for my 2x4x5' tent for now, will see if I need another but three should cover it off. If I like them I'll grab some more for my 2x4 cabinet. All my original blurples are slowly dying off, may re-use the cases/sinks/fans with either 561's or COBs later. Not bad though, I bought most of those blurple panels cheap and some have run as long as 4+ years at 18/6 or 20/4, no "bulb" changes or maintenance costs, I'd say I got my money off them, they were cheap, even at the time.

On the older bay-light style units I have are similar to the one you just grabbed. I removed the glass altogether and they still don't produce much heat. I originally bought those for the heat sink the were so cheap. It was cheaper to buy the whole light with free shipping, than buy a heat sink locally. I modified one with 3070 COBs and left the other one as-is, they're still running but I don't use them much other than in the 2x2 tent for breeding.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2017)

Lux, foot candles, lumens.. none of these are seen by the plant.

PAR is.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah I wouldn't count on an answer, or at least a comprehensible answer. That should do well in a small tent/footprint for clones, seeds. I grabbed 3x 70w fake COB units for my 2x4x5' tent for now, will see if I need another but three should cover it off. If I like them I'll grab some more for my 2x4 cabinet. All my original blurples are slowly dying off, may re-use the cases/sinks/fans with either 561's or COBs later. Not bad though, I bought most of those blurple panels cheap and some have run as long as 4+ years at 18/6 or 20/4, no "bulb" changes or maintenance costs, I'd say I got my money off them, they were cheap, even at the time.
> 
> On the older bay-light style units I have are similar to the one you just grabbed. I removed the glass altogether and they still don't produce much heat. I originally bought those for the heat sink the were so cheap. It was cheaper to buy the whole light with free shipping, than buy a heat sink locally. I modified one with 3070 COBs and left the other one as-is, they're still running but I don't use them much other than in the 2x2 tent for breeding.


You should retrofit them with QB's of the existing drivers will work for you the board themselves are only like $75


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Lux, foot candles, lumens.. none of these are seen by the plant.
> 
> PAR is.


While interesting to know the outputs, my main take on light meters is if I need to measure, I don't have enough light


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You should retrofit them with QB's of the existing drivers will work for you the board themselves are only like $75


Yeah I've already measured and they'd fit right into the existing gaps. The larger "450w" panels have 3x sections, the smaller "300w" panels have 2x sections and the QB boards would fit in there nicely. I would replace the 4 year old Chinese no-name drivers but drivers are cheap anyhow. Disconnect the fans, not needed Imo with the QB's. Would be a relatively cheap overhaul and the existing sink would be more than enough to handle them. First I'm going to see if I can find someone to do it though, time is not something I have, but I'm willing to pay for it


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Lux, foot candles, lumens.. none of these are seen by the plant.
> 
> PAR is.


True, it's more of a tool to say this light performs well with the plants at this level, and you can check your coverage and intensity fade. There's bound to be a porportional relationship between lux and PAR. I know I can't directly compare MH to this, but you gotta start with an educated guess, then the plants will tell ya the rest.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2017)

It is all about wavelength.

Lux, foot candles, lumens all measure light we see. Plants don't use that spectrum much, they are more interested in the wavelengths higher and lower on the electromagnetic spectrum.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> True, it's more of a tool to say this light performs well with the plants at this level, and you can check your coverage and intensity fade. There's bound to be a porportional relationship between lux and PAR. I know I can't directly compare MH to this, but you gotta start with an educated guess, then the plants will tell ya the rest.


Yeah it's just not something I've spent any time looking into, for light I go by bright-brighter-f'n bright eye meter  I couldn't believe how f'n bright that LEC was when I fired it up, kind of knocked me back a bit once it warmed up


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2017)

Shades go with me everywhere.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

Enigma said:


> It is all about wavelength.
> 
> Lux, foot candles, lumens all measure light we see. Plants don't use that spectrum much, they are more interested in the wavelengths higher and lower on the electromagnetic spectrum.


Just an FYI:

PPFD to lux is 82 for HPS

The full conversion chart is:

HPS 82
DEHPS 77
Flouro 74
Sun 54
CMH 4200k 65
CMH 3100k 59

100 Umol is 8200 HPS lux, 7700 DEHPS lux, 7400 Flouro lux, etc.

Apogee Instruments Website

Blah,Blah,Blah...There's a relationship...back to the bud porn


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I've already measured and they'd fit right into the existing gaps. The larger "450w" panels have 3x sections, the smaller "300w" panels have 2x sections and the QB boards would fit in there nicely. I would replace the 4 year old Chinese no-name drivers but drivers are cheap anyhow. Disconnect the fans, not needed Imo with the QB's. Would be a relatively cheap overhaul and the existing sink would be more than enough to handle them. First I'm going to see if I can find someone to do it though, time is not something I have, but I'm willing to pay for it


I would gladly do it for you but shipping across borders and taxes would not make it worth it


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I would gladly do it for you but shipping across borders and taxes would not make it worth it


Lol yeah it's a local job for sure, gotta find a shop locally or "a guy", just haven't met any LED guys locally


----------



## torontoke (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol yeah it's a local job for sure, gotta find a shop locally or "a guy", just haven't met any LED guys locally


If you get all the parts together bud
I could throw it together for ya.
Pick it up on a trip home then drop em off next trip up.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

torontoke said:


> If you get all the parts together bud
> I could throw it together for ya.
> Pick it up on a trip home then drop em off next trip up.


Hey yeah that would be great  Will PM when I get some parts together for it, no panic right now but would like to try those QB's in the flower room. Haven't checked availability recently for those boards.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Meant to post this earlier, took it on my way home tonight. We've had a ton of rain but last night up this way was insane, like 3-4" overnight. There's a couple of local rivers and creeks that overflowed into some low lying areas, crazy looking, tons of back roads washed out and closed off. This is not a lake, this is a farm a couple of miles south of me. It's normally a potato farm, poor bastards just lost it all, no recovering that crop


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Meant to post this earlier, took it on my way home tonight. We've had a ton of rain but last night up this way was insane, like 3-4" overnight. There's a couple of local rivers and creeks that overflowed into some low lying areas, crazy looking, tons of back roads washed out and closed off. This is not a lake, this is a farm a couple of miles south of me. It's normally a potato farm, poor bastards just lost it all, no recovering that crop
> 
> View attachment 3965912


Wow, that's a lot of water.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2017)

Damn.............


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, that's a lot of water.


 Hopefully Crop Insurance


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Hopefully Crop Insurance


Wish I could get some of that!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wish I could get some of that!


Haha


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

How are electricity costs in Canada?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear that....we were dumped on pretty hard this last year too.

(we lost the Tunnel Tree Dang!)


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, that's a lot of water.


Yeah it was a big dump in one shot and nowhere for it to go, ground is saturated already. We can't afford any more dumps for a while


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> How are electricity costs in Canada?


Varies by province but probably averages in the $0.15/kw hour all in, the delivery and other bullshit charges driving it up, my base rate off hours is around $0.085 but ends up around $0.12 I think by the time they add all the charges. I flower during the cheap rates 7:00 pm to 7:00 am, they go up to double that mid-day at peak, base is around $0.15++. We had a recent drop with some bullshit plan to defer some infrastructure costs, our kids will pay for it later. I can't complain too much using LED's typically running about 1000-1200w total veg + flower depending what I have going, bill lately dropped to about $200/month including running my house, had hit as high as $300 last year.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear that....we were dumped on pretty hard this last year too.
> 
> (we lost the Tunnel Tree Dang!)


I remember reading about that, sucks  Funny thing is the worst of it hit mainly an area with farms, from about 2 miles south to 10 miles south. When I left today I noticed it had rained but nothing major until I got out of town and saw that shit


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Varies by province but probably averages in the $0.15/kw hour all in, the delivery and other bullshit charges driving it up, my base rate off hours is around $0.085 but ends up around $0.12 I think by the time they add all the charges. I flower during the cheap rates 7:00 pm to 7:00 am, they go up to double that mid-day at peak, base is around $0.15++. We had a recent drop with some bullshit plan to defer some infrastructure costs, our kids will pay for it later. I can't complain too much using LED's typically running about 1000-1200w total veg + flower depending what I have going, bill lately dropped to about $200/month including running my house, had hit as high as $300 last year.


Similar


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Varies by province but probably averages in the $0.15/kw hour all in, the delivery and other bullshit charges driving it up, my base rate off hours is around $0.085 but ends up around $0.12 I think by the time they add all the charges. I flower during the cheap rates 7:00 pm to 7:00 am, they go up to double that mid-day at peak, base is around $0.15++. We had a recent drop with some bullshit plan to defer some infrastructure costs, our kids will pay for it later. I can't complain too much using LED's typically running about 1000-1200w total veg + flower depending what I have going, bill lately dropped to about $200/month including running my house, had hit as high as $300 last year.



Damn my elec is very seldom under 200$ up to 400$ Hope this new light drops her down. About 50-60$ in bs though only about 600wts


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Similar


Yeah I've heard rates and some are close but same thing, seems to vary by state down your way.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Damn my elec is very seldom under 200$ up to 400$ Hope this new light drops her down. About 50-60$ in bs though only about 600wts


I was in the country and without an indoor grow (5 acres grew enough through the summer - lol) my electric bill was average of $400 but all I had was hydro, no gas, well, septic, lots of pumps, pool etc. House in town is <15 years old, gas for furnace/air/barbecue, makes a big difference in electric. But by the time I add in water and gas bills for this place it's about the same, except I have an indoor grow area instead of outdoor


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2017)

Electricity in the summer is double the rate in some places.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Electricity in the summer is double the rate in some places.


Yeah ours fluctuate here too but not a big difference, double would suck. It's all over the place.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

Had some time so wired up the Alibaba Chinese "COB" lights and got them hung. Dropped them to about 20" above after the pic. They seem to cover the area alright, we'll see. They're each 70w so 210w total or around 26w/sq./ft. One is 3000k, you can easily pick it out in the centre. $150 US shipped so not a big drop to check them out.

 
 

   

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking good there G nice job on the DIY


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good there G nice job on the DIY


Thanks Evil but all the DIY I did on those was connect a power chord, they ship them with bare wires. My box of old computer power chords came in handy. Only other thing I'll do is remove the cheap plastic lenses. Good news on the heat, dropped it down to 77-78F _after_ I turned the exhaust fan back on, stoner move - lol

Environment is almost perfect for veg. I can drop that down a degree or two by turning on the active intake fan if needed.

Date/Time Temp. Temp. RH
6/24/2017 9:02 AM 78.3°F 77.1°F 66.0%
6/24/2017 8:47 AM 78.9°F 77.5°F 66.0%


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Moved the Blue Ripper F2's into the breeding tent. Looking for a male in this bunch. Will sex and move any females and select from whatever males show up. A quick glance is looking like 4-5 of 7 males in there 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Flower Room filling in a bit at Day 31 and Day 7. The Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid at day 7 are starting to stretch out, should be stretched by next weekend for the most part. Both are looking good and healthy going in, should be nice plants.

  

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Flower Room filling in a bit at Day 31 and Day 7. The Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid at day 7 are starting to stretch out, should be stretched by next weekend for the most part. Both are looking good and healthy going in, should be nice plants.
> 
> View attachment 3966589 View attachment 3966593
> 
> Cheers


Plant Structure is Amazing


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Plant Structure is Amazing


Thanks, thinking you mean that Blue Harley bottom-right in the second pic. It has a great structure straight up, almost perfect pheno I grabbed in the F1's. Hardly had any training, bent the top a couple of times to open it up a bit, it vegges really tight.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 24, 2017)

Hold It It's GroErr Time


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2017)

2nd full cycle and veg tent is dialled in  RH dropped a bit since I moved 7x plants into the breeding tent but still in a decent range.

Date/time................ Temp Probe-Temp RH
6/25/2017 11:03 AM 78.9°F 77.5°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 10:48 AM 78.9°F 77.9°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 10:33 AM 78.9°F 77.9°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 10:18 AM 78.9°F 77.9°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 9:48 AM 78.8°F 77.9°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 9:33 AM 78.5°F 77.5°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 9:18 AM 78.5°F 77.5°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 9:03 AM 78.5°F 77.7°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 8:48 AM 78.5°F 77.7°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 8:33 AM 78.4°F 77.9°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 8:18 AM 78.3°F 77.7°F 57.0%
6/25/2017 8:03 AM 78.1°F 77.5°F 56.0%
6/25/2017 7:48 AM 78.0°F 77.5°F 56.0%
6/25/2017 7:33 AM 77.9°F 77.3°F 56.0%
6/25/2017 7:18 AM 77.9°F 77.3°F 56.0%


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2017)

Jarring some Blue Ripper F2/P5 and Panama P4 & P6 cured buds. A generous helping of small/broken off buds in the 1kg can for the hash bin 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking good brother I just jarred up my deep blue C as well after a final trim and cure for almost two weeks.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2017)

Some bud shots, Day 32. The SK1-P7 is smelling good now, fruity, berries. All are starting to frost up 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:





Fireballs:





Skunk #1 P5:





Skunk #1 P7:





Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2017)

Damn that SK#1/P7 wow!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some bud shots, Day 32. The SK1-P7 is smelling good now, fruity, berries. All are starting to frost up
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:
> 
> ...


DAMN! she fills out eh?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn that SK#1/P7 wow!


Lots of production on that one, wasn't crazy about the structure and no smell until the last few days, but not bad. Late bloomer, the main cola is going to fatten up nice.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> DAMN! she fills out eh?


Cheers, both those SK's will have a large prominent main as they had no training, the SK7 though has a few branches out and all developing decent size buds.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2017)

How does the Panama smell when you burp the jars?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> How does the Panama smell when you burp the jars?


Hey Mo, the P4 (fluffier buds) is some spice and earth/dirt, much the same taste, stronger pheno. The P6 is lemon first, then earthy/dirt under that. Both very nice stones but that P4 is very psychedelic/trippy.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 26, 2017)

Still breeding with some pyramid gear........ did you ever get to try tut? Probably answered this before..... lol

Nice job grower


----------



## GroErr (Jun 27, 2017)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Still breeding with some pyramid gear........ did you ever get to try tut? Probably answered this before..... lol
> 
> Nice job grower


Hey Psuagro, thanks and thanks for popping in. Actually the Blue Pyramid is about the only one I haven't hit with pollen yet. Been working the Blue Rippper's (Blueberry x JTR) with new crosses. New Blue Pyramid pheno though, lost the first one and ran some more, picked up a better pheno with almost double the production  Haven't run any of the other Pyramid gear yet, never seems to be enough room available for fem seeds, too many other crosses to get through!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 28, 2017)

So I'm still seeing the on-going heated discussions/arguments between low end LED's (let's call the lowest end blurples) and the higher end like COBs, or newer QB boards using the Samsung 561's.

Does anyone see any value in a side-by-side-by-side run? Have you seen one already like this?

I'm thinking 2x 3 or 5gal clones, all same strain/pheno under each tech, each covering ~1.5' x 3', a little space between them so that overlap isn't a significant factor. Blurples, against some Chinese Alibaba COBs, against some Citizen or Cree COBs. I'd buy a 200w (actual output) MARS 5w blurple as the one's I have are 3w and too old for a fair comparison. Run them all together and let the weights tell the story. 200w of Blurples, 200w of Alibaba COBs, 200w of Cree 3590 or Citizen 1212's.

If there's enough interest I can make that happen, probably an early fall run, dedicated thread in the LED section. Thoughts?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So I'm still seeing the on-going heated discussions/arguments between low end LED's (let's call the lowest end blurples) and the higher end like COBs, or newer QB boards using the Samsung 561's.
> 
> Does anyone see any value in a side-by-side-by-side run? Have you seen one already like this?
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting, I would follow. Cool


----------



## verticalgrow (Jun 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So I'm still seeing the on-going heated discussions/arguments between low end LED's (let's call the lowest end blurples) and the higher end like COBs, or newer QB boards using the Samsung 561's.
> 
> Does anyone see any value in a side-by-side-by-side run? Have you seen one already like this?
> 
> ...


THE GREAT GROW OFF CHALLENGE 2017
200W 3000k 90CRI best tech grow lighting on the market.
VOTE: QB v COB side by side


----------



## GroErr (Jun 28, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> THE GREAT GROW OFF CHALLENGE 2017
> 200W 3000k 90CRI best tech grow lighting on the market.
> VOTE: QB v COB side by side


Yeah, maybe later, not ready to switch to QB's until I see some more results from more growers and get some more use out of my existing COBs. Plus I think I already saw a thread going on that comparison.

The idea was to compare the lower end to the more common tech out there now which are the COBs. QB's are looking good but not widespread enough, yet...


----------



## TurboTokes (Jun 28, 2017)

I think everyone that is past the noob stage knows blurple is a waste of any effort.

An actual run of the same pheno side by side with COB led vs Hid HPS is something that would get alot of people watching, specifically a more advanced set of growers watching aswell


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> THE GREAT GROW OFF CHALLENGE 2017
> 200W 3000k 90CRI best tech grow lighting on the market.
> VOTE: QB v COB side by side


I could swear I saw someone start a thread on exactly this head to head recently on the LED and other lighting forum topic?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 28, 2017)

TurboTokes said:


> I think everyone that is past the noob stage knows blurple is a waste of any effort.
> 
> An actual run of the same pheno side by side with COB led vs Hid HPS is something that would get alot of people watching, specifically a more advanced set of growers watching aswell


Yeah I haven't seen any recently but it's been done here. The noob's are typically the one's arguing about the LED's, maybe with some pics and numbers it would sway them away from the blurple marketing machine. Maybe CMH vs. COBs through the winter, I have a couple of Sun Systems 



ttystikk said:


> I could swear I saw someone start a thread on exactly this head to head recently on the LED and other lighting forum topic?


Yeah, pretty sure I'm subscribed. I think @Evil-Mobo is running a 3x3 with COBs and 3x3 with QB's?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I haven't seen any recently but it's been done here. The noob's are typically the one's arguing about the LED's, maybe with some pics and numbers it would sway them away from the blurple marketing machine. Maybe CMH vs. COBs through the winter, I have a couple of Sun Systems
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty sure I'm subscribed. I think @Evil-Mobo is running a 3x3 with COBs and 3x3 with QB's?


Yes sir I am link in my sig. Little delay on the photoperiod clones at the moment but I'm going to do a run of autos while I wait for things to veg. Just waiting on my skywalkers to pop but it's looking like on half of them will right now.......


----------



## GroErr (Jun 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes sir I am link in my sig. Little delay on the photoperiod clones at the moment but I'm going to do a run of autos while I wait for things to veg. Just waiting on my skywalkers to pop but it's looking like on half of them will right now.......


Yeah thought you had that separate thread going. Crank those veg lights 

I'll plan for a side-by-side 3x3' w/315w CMH vs. 3x3' w/300w 3590 COBs a few rounds out, when it gets a little cooler


----------



## Javadog (Jun 28, 2017)

Who would do it better? LOL, You will make a Laboratory Experience. :0)

Most appreciated. Bring it on!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah thought you had that separate thread going. Crank those veg lights
> 
> I'll plan for a side-by-side 3x3' w/315w CMH vs. 3x3' w/300w 3590 COBs a few rounds out, when it gets a little cooler


Good stuff if I get my old 5x9 back then I will be running QB vs COB vs 600w Blue MH vs 1Kw Super HPS LMAO It's going to be a circus event 

I transferred the one BH that was strong to the #1 of Tupur as well as my Purple Envy, and the (2) Doggie Dreams. Also moved the male over to the COB's and put my first (3) Skywalkers under the QB in their #3's of tupur. And for a test on vigor on the male I took one cut and stuck it in clonex then a root riot and then a little tiny nursery pot of Tupur. Want to see if I can get it to root like this with light feedings.......just a test.........

Looking good in there G!


----------



## verticalgrow (Jun 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah thought you had that separate thread going. Crank those veg lights
> 
> I'll plan for a side-by-side 3x3' w/315w CMH vs. 3x3' w/300w 3590 COBs a few rounds out, when it gets a little cooler


Good Luck Gro,
& i hope you smash a pound a light


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Good Luck Gro,
> & i hope you smash a pound a light


Cheers, I never run same strains but if I run 4x 5gal clones under each of my Blue Harley and get it right that could be a nice haul


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good stuff if I get my old 5x9 back then I will be running QB vs COB vs 600w Blue MH vs 1Kw Super HPS LMAO It's going to be a circus event
> 
> I transferred the one BH that was strong to the #1 of Tupur as well as my Purple Envy, and the (2) Doggie Dreams. Also moved the male over to the COB's and put my first (3) Skywalkers under the QB in their #3's of tupur. And for a test on vigor on the male I took one cut and stuck it in clonex then a root riot and then a little tiny nursery pot of Tupur. Want to see if I can get it to root like this with light feedings.......just a test.........
> 
> Looking good in there G!


Sounds like you're taking over the basement, that would be a good one to see, hps against the latest LED tech, go for it


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Who would do it better? LOL, You will make a Laboratory Experience. :0)
> 
> Most appreciated. Bring it on!


It'll be interesting to see the differences between them, I'd say it would be close weights between the CMH & COBs. Lol, will dust off the lab coat for that one for sure, has to be as few variables as possible, may even throw up a partition so there's no overlap if I have the room.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2017)

Got these delivered yesterday. Was impressed with the ACE Panama regs and they had this Sand Storm which is 100% indica, cross of Chitral Kush female x Moroccan male. Moroccan was one of the few genetics I was missing


----------



## GroErr (Jun 29, 2017)

Pics of the flower room, Day 35 & Day 11. The Blue Pyramid and Blue Harley at the back well into their stretch now, propped up the short Blue Harley to even out the canopy, they should land pretty even now when finished the stretch.

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got these delivered yesterday. Was impressed with the ACE Panama regs and they had this Sand Storm which is 100% indica, cross of Chitral Kush female x Moroccan male. Moroccan was one of the few genetics I was missing
> 
> View attachment 3969208


Psssssttttt That's Not A Burglar At Your Back Door


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2017)

Canada Day weekend up here, doing some maintenance today, up at Rama to see how Burton Cummings is sounding tonight. Heading up to Bancroft for the weekend tomorrow. Nothing like being in Northern Ontario to celebrate Canada Day, beautiful country. Cheers and good wishes to all Canadians celebrating Canada Day and our American friends celebrating Independence Day.

Some bud shots at Day 37. Blue Ripper x Blue Dream and Fireballs are head to head in the frost department, let's see which one wins 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Fireballs:

 

Skunk #1 P5:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

And the Blue Harley itching to start flowering some early frost at Day 13 

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2017)

Fireworks began early this year!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Fireworks began early this year!


Lol, those 1st two have some fire going on


----------



## sgarcata (Jun 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL, they might need an extra dog to warm up these days. :0)
> Cubensis is another strong and easy grower, to be honest. They grow on
> sawdust or straw as well and compost or manure. I will be making Shiitake
> mostly as those we eat whenever I make them.
> JD


Where do you get the inoculants, please?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy C Day Gro. We are lucky to have you as neighbors.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey, My family hails from Nova Scotia. Got kicked out of France for being Protestants on 2 ships. Grandfather crossed to the USA. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Canada Day weekend up here, doing some maintenance today, up at Rama to see how Burton Cummings is sounding tonight. Heading up to Bancroft for the weekend tomorrow. Nothing like being in Northern Ontario to celebrate Canada Day, beautiful country. Cheers and good wishes to all Canadians celebrating Canada Day and our American friends celebrating Independence Day.
> 
> Some bud shots at Day 37. Blue Ripper x Blue Dream and Fireballs are head to head in the frost department, let's see which one wins
> 
> ...


I've been drooling over that Blue Ripper/Blue Dream and Fireball. I'm now just thinking... Day 36, holy shit those look nice.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 2, 2017)

Anything you can tell me about using Initiator Lighting would be appreciated.

I've read back when I found this thread, and saw the talk of 630nm around lights on and 730nm around lights out. What about wattage though? What time schedule are you dialed in on now?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I've been drooling over that Blue Ripper/Blue Dream and Fireball. I'm now just thinking... Day 36, holy shit those look nice.


Hey, long weekend with too many cheers, slept about 14 hours last night - lol

Going to have to make some room for that Fireballs pheno by dropping something but it looks like it'll be worth it. The BR x BD pheno has been running for a few months, frosty bugger and killer smoke 



Underground Scientist said:


> Anything you can tell me about using Initiator Lighting would be appreciated.
> 
> I've read back when I found this thread, and saw the talk of 630nm around lights on and 730nm around lights out. What about wattage though? What time schedule are you dialed in on now?


Yes, using 660nm for 10 minutes before lights on (overlap 2 minutes with both). Then the 730nm's at lights out for 10 minutes. I don't know that there's a standard w/sq. ft. I think it really depends on the setup. I'm running the equivalent of 1w/sq. ft. based on the overall room size but every surface in that room is reflective. The 35w 660nm panel on the left wall and 40w 730nm light both fill the room with light. Since they're just trigger lights 1-2w/sq. ft. is fine Imo. If you were using them to supplement light during lights on you'd want more but for initiators low wattage seems to work just fine.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2017)

So mentioned I went to see Burton Cummings on Friday night. Wow, awesome show, he's still rocking it, 2 1/2 hour show and he never went off stage, younger guys in the band had a break while he did a couple of solo songs - lol. Mix of his stuff and a bunch of classic tunes from the Guess Who days. Worth seeing him if he comes by your area.

Spent the rest of the weekend up Bancroft way, every time we head up there we get a rainbow off the back deck. Got down to 7C Sunday night though, f'n summer still trying to figure out if it's going to warm up or not $%#!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2017)

Pics of the flower room while I was watering the very thirsty ladies last night. Day 40 at the front and Day 16 at the back. Blue Harley and Blue Pyramid are setting up for a good haul at the back 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2017)

The frostiest bud comp continues between these two at Day 41, just shy of 5 weeks 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Fireballs:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Wow!


Cheers JD, 12 - 15 days to go


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey Groerr...lookin great as usual. 

Say... when you're starting out your seedlings are they under your Cobs? If so...how far up do you keep your lights?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks amazing G, good stuff


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, long weekend with too many cheers, slept about 14 hours last night - lol
> 
> Going to have to make some room for that Fireballs pheno by dropping something but it looks like it'll be worth it. The BR x BD pheno has been running for a few months, frosty bugger and killer smoke
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I was curious if those panels you have were premade or you rigged em up. What I had in mind figures out to about your recommended watts/sf (15sf/20w-1.33w/sf). I was thinking one 10w fixture of each 660 and 730 on opposing ends of the box. When I found 10w chips on Amazon, below it showed customers usually purchase "this" with this item. It was just a cheap 10w plug n play cool white COB I'm assuming people retrofit. I may give that a shot if there's no easier option.

730 Chip: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ORQJGNU/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATIK003I1430U&psc=1

660 Chip:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01DBZK3E8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?smid=A14FP9XIRL6C1F&psc=1

Housing:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ODUC9BG/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A3KBAI82H8OWZL&psc=1


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey Groerr...lookin great as usual.
> 
> Say... when you're starting out your seedlings are they under your Cobs? If so...how far up do you keep your lights?


Hey thanks, yes the blurple in the veg cabinet where I bring up seeds went and I threw in some 4000k COBs in there temporarily. Will end up putting 2x 70w 6000k Chinese COBs in there, grabbed another 200w of Citi 1212's for the 2x4x5' tent where I veg them. I have different levels in the cabinet with some diy stands I made, usually start them on the floor until they pop through, bring them up on the first platform which sits ~30", then bring them up to the next level which is ~20" above them. A bit more work but it keeps them from stretching too much or getting fried.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks amazing G, good stuff


Cheers Bob, looks like I found the pheno I've been looking for in that Fireballs. Took a while but it's looking killer


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was curious if those panels you have were premade or you rigged em up. What I had in mind figures out to about your recommended watts/sf (15sf/20w-1.33w/sf). I was thinking one 10w fixture of each 660 and 730 on opposing ends of the box. When I found 10w chips on Amazon, below it showed customers usually purchase "this" with this item. It was just a cheap 10w plug n play cool white COB I'm assuming people retrofit. I may give that a shot if there's no easier option.
> 
> ...


I did a combo with mine. Grabbed a BML pre-made bar for the 730's. The 660's I grabbed LED tubes from Ali and made a board to mount/wire them. DIY is much cheaper for sure, not a lot of components with such low wattage. Those beads should be fine, haven't tried any but not a very high investment to try them.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 5, 2017)

Last 2 males in that hunt for a male pheno in my Blue Ripper F2's. Got 5x males to choose from, these are very similar, the one on the right I think is the overall winner in smell, structure, colour, and vigour. Have 2 of the 3 females left, very similar structure and vigour, will flower those out in a couple of weeks.

Cloned and flipped these last night, will let them show me their goods and cull down to the keeper.

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice on the males G, from the pics one would think they're clones of the same plant, so would be hard to decide not being there in person. 

Hope all is well the one BH I got that popped is looking good hope it's a girl


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice on the males G, from the pics one would think they're clones of the same plant, so would be hard to decide not being there in person.
> 
> Hope all is well the one BH I got that popped is looking good hope it's a girl
> 
> View attachment 3973239


Cheers Evil, the one on the right smells a little stronger and I like the leaf structure a little better but tough call. Weird that I got those 2 + 2 females that looked very similar, being F2's I expected a lot more variation.

Let's hope that BH is a girl, looking good either way though


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you have any grape or berry flavoured cultivar seeds?
I love fruity weed almost as much as chocolatey ones.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, the one on the right smells a little stronger and I like the leaf structure a little better but tough call. Weird that I got those 2 + 2 females that looked very similar, being F2's I expected a lot more variation.
> 
> Let's hope that BH is a girl, looking good either way though


If it's a male it might her interesting around here lol ...

So I'm sure you answered this 100 times but the blue Harley is? BD x Harlequin?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If it's a male it might her interesting around here lol ...
> 
> So I'm sure you answered this 100 times but the blue Harley is? BD x Harlequin?


Male would not be the end of the world, maybe inject some CBD into your crosses.

The cross is Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin and those were a 2nd batch of F1's.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2017)

ANC said:


> Do you have any grape or berry flavoured cultivar seeds?
> I love fruity weed almost as much as chocolatey ones.


Hey ANC, both the Blue Ripper and Blue Harley have fruity phenos. The Blue Ripper has some phenos that lean more towards the Blueberry side, I have a back cross to an F2 that smells like Blueberry candy. The Blue Harley pheno I have running is a mix of tropical fruits from the Harlequin mother, and sweet/hash smell from the Blue Ripper side. Both very tasty


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Male would not be the end of the world, maybe inject some CBD into your crosses.
> 
> The cross is Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin and those were a 2nd batch of F1's.


Awesome thanks for the info. I got to try some flower from a fem Satori and wowsa  

Really hoping for a girl on one of my doggie dreams cannot imagine the stone from that lol


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2017)

Yummy. My outdoor plants this year are all Swazi. I am going to have to pop some more beans as all my plants are fucking female. I know, 1st world problem.
I have a good eye for female seed. The have a big dimple where they attached to the flower.Luckily I already have a clone going of the momma, so it is not so time critical.
I am trying to lock in the old school flavours of weed from when I was young. So it is quite a bit of trail and error.

A proper breeder would grow a bunch of weed, then have them all tested for cannabinoids and terpenes 1st.
I think many good strains go missing as they may not have the visual appeal of shittier exemplars.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So the blurple panel in my main 2x4x5' veg tent lost a whole section (4+ years old running 18/6 or 20/4, not bad). Rather than leave it like that until my replacements arrived, I threw one of my 315w Sun Systems in there with the 4200k bulb, added an intake booster fan. Temps were a little high at first but managed to get them down to ~82F average. Still too warm but better than letting them stall. Well wholly crap, that light in that space looks like one of those scenes from an Alien movie, when you open the flaps it lights up the whole basement. I wish I could run it there permanently but I'd need a bigger expiration fan with too much noise. it should be replaced this weekend shipment arrived for the veg LED's last night. Check out thew growth in 4 days under the LEC, Sunday was Day 0/1, 1/2 were up-potted Saturday/1/2 on Sunday. Second pic is just after they were up-potted from party cups into the 1gal pots. Threw all of them in there for a few days since the coverage was great.
> 
> View attachment 3965680
> View attachment 3965681
> ...


@GroErr what is that camera set up?


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, yes the blurple in the veg cabinet where I bring up seeds went and I threw in some 4000k COBs in there temporarily. Will end up putting 2x 70w 6000k Chinese COBs in there, grabbed another 200w of Citi 1212's for the 2x4x5' tent where I veg them. I have different levels in the cabinet with some diy stands I made, usually start them on the floor until they pop through, bring them up on the first platform which sits ~30", then bring them up to the next level which is ~20" above them. A bit more work but it keeps them from stretching too much or getting fried.


Thanks for the tips


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @GroErr what is that camera set up?


Hey, the first one is a tilt/pan/zoom camera I have setup in 3 rooms/tents. They can take still shots like the one I posted, even video. Saves me from going in/out of the rooms to just check on them and handy for some quick updates if I can't get the time for pics with my DSLR camera.

Here's a link, all of mine are PTZ cameras, different models over time but they pan, tilt, zoom remotely through a browser or app. I don't expose them to the internet for security but they have that option.
https://www.foscammall.com/ip-camera/ptz-camera/foscam-fi9826p-v2-black.html


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yummy. My outdoor plants this year are all Swazi. I am going to have to pop some more beans as all my plants are fucking female. I know, 1st world problem.
> I have a good eye for female seed. The have a big dimple where they attached to the flower.Luckily I already have a clone going of the momma, so it is not so time critical.
> I am trying to lock in the old school flavours of weed from when I was young. So it is quite a bit of trail and error.
> 
> ...


Lol, don't hear many complaining about getting too many females  I've had a recent run on males but what I'm doing mainly is selecting the best phenos, female or male, which I'll use later for breeding. I'm just looking for the best overall plant in smell, colour, leaf expressions, structure etc. If that happens to be a male then it will be the pollen donor


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2017)

@ANC - you got any pictures of the Swazi? Where did you get it?


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry mate, I'll post up after harvest. They are only about 3' high now.
Swaziland is an old homeland inside South Africa that got independence some years ago, so it is kinda local.
I would say the majority of our weed comes from that region. If you watch the video, you will see how unprotected these are grown, this allows only the strongest plants with the most resistance to disease to thrive.


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn Missed It By This Much. I'm Going To Start Calling You Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2017)

I loved my African sativas. I grew the Malawi, Mulanje, and Mozambique Poison. The Malawi made my lips numb!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I loved my African sativas. I grew the Malawi, Mulanje, and Mozambique Poison. The Malawi made my lips numb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a malawi cross (landrace) to grow again I had to chop the last run early due to a move but excited as I did not use all the beans


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I loved my African sativas. I grew the Malawi, Mulanje, and Mozambique Poison. The Malawi made my lips numb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Malawi looks delicious. You sure it was the Malawi that numbed your lips and not something of Columbian origin?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 7, 2017)

Camshot of the flower room earlier tonight. The Blue Pyramid left and Blue Harley 5 gal's have taken over the back of the room 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2017)

I am still working to figure sativas out. 

I wanted to try my hand at the vaunted Old Timer's Haze, and I have one in the LEC
tent right now. It goes five months (!) and, nearing the end of the cycle it still is not 
fully flowering yet. A glutton for punishment, I have added a new Purple Haze and
a Golden Tiger, both also from Ace.

We will see.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am still working to figure sativas out.
> 
> I wanted to try my hand at the vaunted Old Timer's Haze, and I have one in the LEC
> tent right now. It goes five months (!) and, nearing the end of the cycle it still is not
> ...


They're different beast from what we're normally growing for sure. 20 weeks, wow! That requires some planning to keep them going that long. Bigger pots/more medium are in order and feeding schedule has to be adjusted to keep them healthy for that long. The LEC should help a bit in maturing them faster, good choice and good luck!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 8, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am still working to figure sativas out.
> 
> I wanted to try my hand at the vaunted Old Timer's Haze, and I have one in the LEC
> tent right now. It goes five months (!) and, nearing the end of the cycle it still is not
> ...


Do those pure Sativa's need a little longer dark period?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Do those pure Sativa's need a little longer dark period?


Good point, I ran those Panama's 11.5/12.5 with the initiators and finished one at 10 weeks and the other just shy of 11 weeks. They're stated as 11-13 weeks. The LEC's always finished earlier by a week or so for me, combining them with a longer lights-out period could shave sone time off.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Good point, I ran those Panama's 11.5/12.5 with the initiators and finished one at 10 weeks and the other just shy of 11 weeks. They're stated as 11-13 weeks. The LEC's always finished earlier by a week or so for me, combining them with a longer lights-out period could shave sone time off.


Right, I was just thinking Initiators could help too, and can't be cutting the light period too much or yield could suffer (like 10/14). A small tweak is probably best.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2017)

I have to wonder about that too. 10-14 would have to help.

I am wanting to put one outside next year. If I can pay so much 
dough for my son to go to college, then I ought to benefit from a 
little more freedom. We will see.

You would think that the LEC would shorten this one like it has 
so many others Gro, but this doesn't seem to be happening for this breed.

I may have mentioned that I took down a Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream
at 46 (!) Days....in the eighth week, and can report that the smoke rocks.
So the LEC effect is real in my book.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2017)

I am also thinking about switching to 10-14 for the hottest part of the year too.

I still might.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am also thinking about switching to 10-14 for the hottest part of the year too.
> 
> I still might.


LEC, initiators, and 10/14, maybe get them down to 18 weeks - lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Fresh batch of 80mg caps, mix of 6 strains in there, should do the trick 

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> LEC, initiators, and 10/14, maybe get them down to 18 weeks - lol


@torontoke has been running 8 hour days and 16 hour nights and he says he hasn't lost much yield and they do finish faster.

I know your visit his thread regularly, here's a link for others who haven't;
http://rollitup.org/t/my-8hr-flowering-experiment.865489/page-87#post-13646934


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @torontoke has been running 8 hour days and 16 hour nights and he says he hasn't lost much yield and they do finish faster.
> 
> I know your visit his thread regularly, here's a link for others who haven't;
> http://rollitup.org/t/my-8hr-flowering-experiment.865489/page-87#post-13646934


Yeah good thread, I've been following it, not a lot of loss in yield. I'm trying small increments myself to see if I can find a happy medium between yield, quality and finish times. The 11.5/12.5 this round is doing alright, will be able to tell better with the 2x 5 gal clones at the back. Have noticed some loss in yield from the original 12.5/11.5 but shorter finish times, not a bad trade off so far.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah good thread, I've been following it, not a lot of loss in yield. I'm trying small increments myself to see if I can find a happy medium between yield, quality and finish times. The 11.5/12.5 this round is doing alright, will be able to tell better with the 2x 5 gal clones at the back. Have noticed some loss in yield from the original 12.5/11.5 but shorter finish times, not a bad trade off so far.


How much loss of yield?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How much loss of yield?


Not huge but I saw ~5-10% depending on the pheno based on 12.5/11.5, but the 12.5/11.5 took at least a week longer to finish. But I ran the 660nm for 2 hours and 11.5/12.5 last round and they ripened a bit early with that. I think that was a bigger effect which is why I ran this round 11.5/12.5 with just the 10 minute initiators. It seems to have made a difference, they're maturing. but not turning the hairs so early. Should fatten up a bit more this round, the Blue Harley will be telling, I should get close to 1 oz. per gallon on that one. The Blue Pyramid should get .70 oz. per gallon to match what I've had in previous runs. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream I have in 3gal is not one I'd look at for numbers, it's just there to judge finish times this round with those others from seed, it was small coming in so not using it to judge weights.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Another light change for the 2x4x5' veg tent, I moved those Chinese COBs into the veg cabinet, they'll do fine in there. They did well vegging these seedlings over the last 10 days or so. They'll be used for seedlings and clones in the cabinet. For the main veg tent I grabbed some individual Citi COBs, 2x 5700k and 1x 4000k totalling 200w. Fit in there well and really easy to hang them, much brighter in there with these vs. the Chinese COBs.

Down to 6 females in there. Instead of culling the other two right away I put them in the veg cabinet, just in case any of these turn out male. There's one AK male that I cloned and threw in the 2x2 tent to flower out with the Blue Ripper males.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2017)

Some Day 45 bud porn 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Fireballs:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Skunk #1 P5:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 9, 2017)

It all looks good but man that Skunk P7 wow!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It all looks good but man that Skunk P7 wow!


Cheers Evil, it's turned out to be a decent pheno, not sure if it's worth keeping but the terps continue getting louder. Definitely a producer considering it had no training. It'll run long, likely 9 weeks.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2017)

Males in the 2x2 Tent. The Blue Ripper F2 front-right is clearly getting ahead of the 2nd pheno to its left. They're a few days into 12/12 now, just starting to stretch. Will cull that male on the left. Back-center is a nice Afghan Kush male pheno, decent structure and smell, just flipped it. 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2017)

Flower Room at Day 46 and Day 22. Filling in nicely, colas should fatten up over the remaining 10 days or so for most of the 3gal's. The Skunk #1 P7 will go 9 weeks at least.

 
 

@Evil-Mobo close-up shot of the Skunk #1 P7 budz 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2017)

Pics from last night, been meaning to hit this Blue Pyramid with the Blue Ripper F1 male to see what pops up. Pollen is 5 months old but looks to have taken, hit the branch bottom centre in the full plant shot.

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2017)

Blue Ripper F2 (right-back) and Afghan Kush males. That Blue Ripper F2 has the exact same structure as my F2 P3 female. They should make some nice fat babies 

  

Cheers


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Flower Room at Day 46 and Day 22. Filling in nicely, colas should fatten up over the remaining 10 days or so for most of the 3gal's. The Skunk #1 P7 will go 9 weeks at least.
> 
> View attachment 3975302
> View attachment 3975306
> ...


look at that thing Pray!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> look at that thing Pray!


Lol, praying to the great COBs in the sky


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, praying to the great COBs in the sky


i was thinking about you and your post about the heat on a cable box , i have an old VCR , i was thinking about putting a thermometer in a baggie on top of that while its on,, get a measurement,, then just use a heating pad,, LOL that has to be a high tech way to pop seeds other than resorting to a cable bill h ahaha


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i was thinking about you and your post about the heat on a cable box , i have an old VCR , i was thinking about putting a thermometer in a baggie on top of that while its on,, get a measurement,, then just use a heating pad,, LOL that has to be a high tech way to pop seeds other than resorting to a cable bill h ahaha


Lol, yeah test it, have to watch some of that older tech, could get a little too warm. My old Harman Kardon receiver could fry an egg


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2017)

Some bud porn at Day 48 for the 3 gal's, Day 24 for the 5 gal's. 5 gal's are starting to stack & frost up well 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Fireballs:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Skunk #1 P5:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Harley:

 

Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 12, 2017)

Did your skunk #1s go insane in stretch? Mine went nuts and took over the cab, damn thing stretched like a haze! Still looks a week or 3 behind everything else too definately more blueberry leaning than skunk on this one too


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Did your skunk #1s go insane in stretch? Mine went nuts and took over the cab, damn thing stretched like a haze! Still looks a week or 3 behind everything else tooView attachment 3976816 definately more blueberry leaning than skunk on this one too


Stretched but nothing like that, nice plant  They were small coming in and no training, in 3gal pots. The #7 pheno definitely stretched though, like 3x its size. Not disappointed in either pheno as I wasn't expecting much from them. The #7 pheno smells nice but fruity, nothing skunky, may just run it again for some seeds to hunt through later but not a keeper.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2017)

Really very nice for seven weeks there Gro. 

For some an early finish has a lot of value. This is one of my lower priorities,
but, when I hear from good growers that a breed is insane at 7 but *less so* at
later weeks, then I have to stop and wonder. :0)

IIRC, the amazing/wish I'd gotten it breed "Sour Dub" was referred to by Hammerhead
as such a breed.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Really very nice for seven weeks there Gro.
> 
> For some an early finish has a lot of value. This is one of my lower priorities,
> but, when I hear from good growers that a breed is insane at 7 but *less so* at
> ...


Cheers JD, most will go 8 weeks but coming along well. I like the 8 week or less phenos, like the variety. But the off 10-11 week like that Panama can run once in a while, that was a nice change up


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers JD, most will go 8 weeks but coming along well. I like the 8 week or less phenos, like the variety. But the off 10-11 week like that Panama can run once in a while, that was a nice change up


A lot of Peak's are 9 week phenos.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> A lot of Peak's are 9 week phenos.


This Sativa has been strange for me. Sweet Skunk. 

 

These can go 10, and can grow large main colas.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> A lot of Peak's are 9 week phenos.


Yeah will run some of what I have from them at some point. I'm more interested in creating my own crosses atm with the odd commercial cross here & there like that Fireballs which I had for a while. Anything I've seen from them has looked good though.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2017)

That Blue Ripper F2 male is rocking it, developing a bunch of nice colas, structure's like a female but with a bunch of male buds. Smelling skunky too 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks like a winner G. It's so cool to me to be growing my own seeds like you have been doing. Adds a completely different level of fulfillment to growing. Most will never experience it. My first 2 seedlings are growing now and haven't even sexed but I'm so full of joy just from the fact that whatever I get is something I created. I'm a father so not new to the feeling of creation, but with the plants it's just different. I would not trade my kids for plants not what I'm saying just a different form of feeling fulfilled from starting a new life. Guess just the hippy in me coming out.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks like a winner GG. It's so cool to me to be growing my own seeds like you have been doing. Adds a completely different level of fulfillment to growing. Most will never experience it. My first 2 seedlings are growing now and haven't even sexed but I'm so full of joy just from the fact that whatever I get is something I created. I'm a father so not new to the feeling of creation, but with the plants it's just different. I would not trade my kids for plants not what I'm saying just a different form of feeling fulfilled from starting a new life. Guess just the hippy in me coming out.


Cheers Evil I get it, growing your own creations adds another layer. You'll enjoy that first joint


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you seen the Galaxy of Canna DNA profiles? It doesn't have everything yet but there are some cool strains up there. Looks like all of the OG comes from Master Kush.

Type in a strain and click on the link in the results:

http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have you seen the Galaxy of Canna DNA profiles? It doesn't have everything yet but there are some cool strains up there. Looks like all of the OG comes from Master Kush.
> 
> Type in a strain and click on the link in the results:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, yes cool site, you had posted a link elsewhere recently and I bookmarked it. Nice info for breeding, going to have to grab me some master kush 

Edit: Particularly like the reports, some cool info in there like the Genetic Distant Varieties which can quickly give you what it doesn't have links to. Good for introducing completely new varieties.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2017)

Some colas highlighted by IR before lights on. That Blue Harley front-right and Blue Pyramid to its left are headed for a couple of zips, Day 27 for those 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2017)

Headed north for the weekend tomorrow morning, couple of bud shots while watering. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream and Fireballs are getting close but need a few days. That BRxBD is typically 55 days, should be close +- a day.

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream, day 51:

 

Fireballs, day 51:

 
Blue Harley, day 27, she likes to frost up early 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have you seen the Galaxy of Canna DNA profiles? It doesn't have everything yet but there are some cool strains up there. Looks like all of the OG comes from Master Kush.
> 
> Type in a strain and click on the link in the results:
> 
> ...


I have a Skunk #1 female, male and pollen on hand, think I'll grab some Hindu Kush and make some of my own Master Kush 

Master Kush = Hindu Kush x Skunk #1
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Master_Kush/Growi_Seeds_Amsterdam/

Hindu Kush:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Hindu_Kush/Sensi_Seeds/


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking frosty as ever G, Fireballs is looking like a keeper 

2/2 females on the Blue Rippers

#1
 

#2
 

So far Blue Harley #2 is Female, not sure about #1 yet

#1
 

#2


Loving what I'm seeing so far with these girls, thank GroErr.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looking frosty as ever G, Fireballs is looking like a keeper
> 
> 2/2 females on the Blue Rippers
> 
> ...


Cheers numberfour, cut a couple of extra clones to make sure I get one of those FB's rooted 

Thanks for the update, both the BR and BH babies are looking great, BR's look much like the testers I ran in veg. Hope you get a stinker out of those


----------



## Javadog (Jul 15, 2017)

Oooh, getting beans to #4 was a master stroke. :0)

I am just at the sprout level....damping off got one and so another will be popped.


----------



## Wigiberto (Jul 16, 2017)

Looking good there!

How old are those girls?

How were you able to sex them so quickly?



numberfour said:


> Looking frosty as ever G, Fireballs is looking like a keeper
> 
> 2/2 females on the Blue Rippers
> 
> ...


----------



## numberfour (Jul 16, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Looking good there!
> 
> How old are those girls?
> 
> How were you aboe to sex them so fast?


Thanks Wigiberto, the seeds were popped on May 13th so just over 8 weeks. I keep them small due to limited veg space / running high numbers of plants, they were in 1.5ltr pots until this week when they were potted up into 3.5ltr pots. 

I'd been reading about sexing unrooted clones in flower, so when the seed plants (20 of them) got to 6/7 nodes I just took the tops off, in to individual plastic cups with water and into the flower tent on the floor. At 10 days I started to see results like this. 
 

Males and females were obvious, no intersex traits. I kept all the seed plants until today, most were starting to show sex so the males went.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been searching for real Hindu Kush for a long time!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Oooh, getting beans to #4 was a master stroke. :0)
> 
> I am just at the sprout level....damping off got one and so another will be popped.


Those BR's and BH seeds have a lot of competition in his garden, hope he gets something worthy 

Hope you get some through the ground JD, would like to see you grab a decent pheno. Specially the BH, someone has to grab that killer F1 pheno I grabbed


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have been searching for real Hindu Kush for a long time!


Will be searching for some, see if I can pull a decent pheno to make some of that Master Kush


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2017)

Flower Room at Day 54 for the 4x 3 gal and Day 30 for the 2x 5gal at the back. Some nice smells coming off the Fireballs and Skunk #1 P7.

All of the 3 gal plants are close, will have a better look tomorrow. May pull them Wednesday night or Thursday morning before I head off for the weekend again.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Very close on these at start of Day 55, will be pulling most except the Skunk #1 P7 by Thursday morning before I leave for the weekend. That SK1 #7 should be ready when I return.

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 
 

Fireballs:

 
 

Skunk #1, P5:

 
 

Skunk #1, P7:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

And the youngin's going into Day 31 frosting up nicely with around 3 weeks to go. These typically go 52-55 days.

Blue Harley:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Blue Ripper F2 P1 Male at Day 15 last night. Loving the structure, colour, smell, and buds forming on this one. Very nice plant, should be a stud 



Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Headed north for the weekend tomorrow morning, couple of bud shots while watering. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream and Fireballs are getting close but need a few days. That BRxBD is typically 55 days, should be close +- a day.
> 
> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream, day 51:
> 
> ...


Damn that blue Harley is going to be a beast! All look killer!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Damn that blue Harley is going to be a beast! All look killer!


Cheers @Pig4buzz , those two 5 gal plants at the back are in beast mode 

The Blue Harley is on a stand to even out the canopy, she's not that tall, but has some girth to her


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2017)

The youngsters are frosty for their age, and that male is amazing.

I remember again Chimera challenging the audience to try to pick a dude 
who will have daughters with big tits. It is not easy, but that one has great
structure and it packs on flowers.....you add the stank so we are good to go.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Cheers JD, I'm liking this 11.5/12.5 with just the initiators this round, buds are maturing at a good pace and finishing well 

Been looking for that male for a long time, should produce some killer F3 babies


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2017)

Gonna be a great harvest 



GroErr said:


> Those BR's and BH seeds have a lot of competition in his garden, hope he gets something worthy
> 
> Hope you get some through the ground JD, would like to see you grab a decent pheno. Specially the BH, someone has to grab that killer F1 pheno I grabbed


I'm impressed so far, the 2x BR and 2x BH are sitting well with the Bodhi, Thunderfudge, 210beans and Greenpoint seeds.


I should really label this pic but the big praying plant in the middle is a BR, the other BR and BH are to the right and immediate left and centre of the bottom of the picture.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Gonna be a great harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers #4, got a killer Fireballs out of that run, she's smelling dank now, should be some punch in that baby 

Thanks for the update, the veggers are looking great, that centre BR is a beast. The BH centre bottom looks familiar, could pick it out from the bunch, several of these phenos have a half twist on some leaves which came from the Harlequin side  Hope you get one of the frosties 

Not sure what it is but that one top-left corner is looking like a winner as well


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2017)

I know how good a killer pheno of Fireballs is, pleased its looking like you've got one for the stable  I've got a pack and a half left still to hunt through which is high on the list.

Yes that centre BR is taking over, another week or two and I'll get them in the 4x8 where the real fun begins  I'll keep an eye of the twist.

Thanks, top left corner is Purple Sunshine (Purple Diesel x Sunshine Daydream) from Bodhi. Had to be a good female due to the high ratio of males lol, she has amazing structure and extremely tight nodes.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2017)

numberfour said:


> I know how good a killer pheno of Fireballs is, pleased its looking like you've got one for the stable  I've got a pack and a half left still to hunt through which is high on the list.
> 
> Yes that centre BR is taking over, another week or two and I'll get them in the 4x8 where the real fun begins  I'll keep an eye of the twist.
> 
> Thanks, top left corner is Purple Sunshine (Purple Diesel x Sunshine Daydream) from Bodhi. Had to be a good female due to the high ratio of males lol, she has amazing structure and extremely tight nodes.


Glad to grab one of those frosty Fireballs, hadn't gotten quite a keeper until this one but looks and smells worth the wait 

Another week or two and you'll need a bigger tent - lol Most of those BR's are not big stretchers in height, fat/wide but maybe double the height, should be manageable. That Purple Sunshine looks like a winner


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Glad to grab one of those frosty Fireballs, hadn't gotten quite a keeper until this one but looks and smells worth the wait
> 
> Another week or two and you'll need a bigger tent - lol Most of those BR's are not big stretchers in height, fat/wide but maybe double the height, should be manageable. That Purple Sunshine looks like a winner


Dude, those Blue Rippers look freakin' great! Sorry for not searching throughout ur thread for the answer, but where did ur Skunk#1's come from? Do they have that RKS to 'em? Very curious  I really hope Duke Diamond and Bro.Grimm releases their version of Skunk this fall. We'll see I guess.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 20, 2017)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Dude, those Blue Rippers look freakin' great! Sorry for not searching throughout ur thread for the answer, but where did ur Skunk#1's come from? Do they have that RKS to 'em? Very curious  I really hope Duke Diamond and Bro.Grimm releases their version of Skunk this fall. We'll see I guess.


Hey thanks MJ, just got a nice F2 male to take them to F3's 

Those Skunk #1 were from Cultivators Choice, just what I selected from available stock in regs. None had the fabled RKS smell out of the 2 females I ended up flowering, culled the rest other than one decent male. May hunt through the seeds I made with the P5 pheno later. Will keep an eye out for those Bro Grim, sounds promising


----------



## GroErr (Jul 20, 2017)

Checked out Chicago last night in Toronto, awesome 2 1/2 hour show. Mish mash of original and new members, all fantastic musicians. Did a lot of their classics including an amazing version of 25 or 6 to 4 that rocked the house 

Heading down to see some friends in Michigan for the weekend, hooked up and good to go


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2017)

Chicago has a powerful sound. The horns. :0)

I will never forget the crazy way we lost one of the principals though...
f'ing around with a gun is never a good idea.

Enjoy Michigan. You are welcome in my compound! :0)


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2017)

My Goodness....I did not know that they captured Terry so damn well...
...25 or 6 to 4 was his song. You have to see him do the solo. Fuck!


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 20, 2017)

Chicago still gigs? 
Sweet!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> My Goodness....I did not know that they captured Terry so damn well...
> ...25 or 6 to 4 was his song. You have to see him do the solo. Fuck!


Man, around 4:10 he starts to just wail, that would have been nice to see live 



Gquebed said:


> Chicago still gigs?
> Sweet!


Yeah some original and some newer musicians but worth the admission if they come close to home, great show.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Chicago has a powerful sound. The horns. :0)
> 
> I will never forget the crazy way we lost one of the principals though...
> f'ing around with a gun is never a good idea.
> ...


Cheers JD, great time, was down around Grand Rapids. You anywhere near there? Likely going back in September for a 50th B-Day party


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2017)

Some pulled Thursday morning before I left at Day 57. That Fireballs smells amazing, pulled a sampler aside to try tomorrow night 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 
 
 

Fireballs:

 
 
 
 

Skunk #1, P5:

 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 23, 2017)

Wow, I bet those harvests are fuckin wild. Just got back from a concert....crazy.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Wow, I bet those harvests are fuckin wild. Just got back from a concert....crazy.


Cheers, those first two are fire. The Fireballs from clone with some training should produce well. Like to get out to see live music, good for the soul


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Man, around 4:10 he starts to just wail, that would have been nice to see live
> 
> 
> Yeah some original and some newer musicians but worth the admission if they come close to home, great show.


I am so glad that you watched it....like I wrote that was kinda his song. (of course Cetera had that voice). 
He really, really did lay it all out there! :0)

I am in San Diego....a Navy Brat from the time when this was mainly a Navy Town. 

I have found that I can see my old heros and actually be quite stoked to find
that they are very far from fucking dead. lol. I saw Todd Rundgren and he just kicked ass.
I saw Bauhaus and they literally did every number that we could think of going in....really
every cool song, even "Stigmata Martyr" which is not easy to pull of. It is fun. I got to see
The Shins open the new album tour here a few months back.

Be well.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Jul 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am so glad that you watched it....like I wrote that was kinda his song. (of course Cetera had that voice).
> He really, really did lay it all out there! :0)
> 
> I am in San Diego....a Navy Brat from the time when this was mainly a Navy Town.
> ...


Yeah they don't make them like they used to as they say. The passion some of these older guys had is difficult to find these days, it's more of a business than just playing for the passion and baring their souls on stage. Next up is Carlos Santana in a couple of weeks, he's better than ever, his fingers and guitar are an outlet for his soul. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Pulled the last 3 gal, Skunk #1 P7 last night at day 61. Not a bad haul with no training from seed. Buds are nice and dense. Door is 36"W and door knob is at 37" from the floor.

    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Day 0 for a new batch in the flower room, all in 5gal and from seed. The Blue Harley (back-left) and Blue Pyramid beside it are coming along nicely at Day 37.

There's 2x Blue Ripper F2's at the front (1st pic), couple of nice specimens that popped up in the F2 male pheno hunt so thought I'd flower them out. The one on the left is smelling very dank.

Behind them on the left is a Columbian Gold, best out of the pheno hunt and smells great. To its right is an Afghan Kush that was the best fem from the AK hunt.

 
 

A closer look at those 2x Blue Ripper F2's. 

 

Cheers


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 25, 2017)

GrowErr is that some bud rot on the lower branches on post #3973 8th picture?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> GrowErr is that some bud rot on the lower branches on post #3973 8th picture?


Hey, no but good question. You'll notice those lower branches have Blue and Red tape on the branches. Those were hit with pollen and sometimes if they go a bit long and the buds are nothing but seed they'll go like that, particularly on smaller/lower buds. It's just an indication that there's a bunch of seeds in them


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2017)

That Blue Ripper on the left is a monster!

Every time one of the classic Santana songs comes on the radio I still crank it up. Always makes me feel good.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey, no but good question. You'll notice those lower branches have Blue and Red tape on the branches. Those were hit with pollen and sometimes if they go a bit long and the buds are nothing but seed they'll go like that, particularly on smaller/lower buds. It's just an indication that there's a bunch of seeds in them


Ah nice. Cheers man, this is something I have never delved into. So not used to seeing that.
So with the blue and red tape, have you pollinated with different strain pollen each colour?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Ah nice. Cheers man, this is something I have never delved into. So not used to seeing that.
> So with the blue and red tape, have you pollinated with different strain pollen each colour?


Yeah only tends to happen with lower/popcorn buds, it's like all energy is rerouted to what the seeds need to grow.

I hit that one with Skunk #1 for some extra seeds to hunt through later, and the Panama male I harvested just before these were ready for pollination. if I don't mark them it never happened, trying to remember something I did 6 hours ago can be a challenge sometimes, never mind 6 weeks! lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That Blue Ripper on the left is a monster!
> 
> Every time one of the classic Santana songs comes on the radio I still crank it up. Always makes me feel good.


Cheers Mo, that one is a monster, smells awesome and has 11-finger leaves off the main, could be a potential keeper 

Santana rocks that guitar, never plays the exact same notes but it always sounds amazing, no script in his playing. He was responsible for getting me off my ass and picking up my guitar at 48 years old, it had sat in its case for 30 years!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Forgot to post this camshot of that Blue Ripper F2 male last night, close to the end, will harvest him by end of the week when I get some time. He's stretched out all over the tent, kind of looks like an octopus as I've had to bend several colas or they would have hit the lights 

He'll get a chance to hit at least one of those Blue Ripper F2 females I just flipped for some F3 testers, may make it a threesome and hit both 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2017)

What kind of axe do you have?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What kind of axe do you have?


That one was an old Yamaha acoustic, still plays alright. I learned to play on it, then my OCD took over and I got 100% into it for the first couple of years. Now I have that one, a Takamine acoustic/electric, an Epiphone Les Paul Standard electric, an Ibanez bass, electronic drums, BOSS looper, and Line 6 POD floor model for effects. Haven't been playing much lately but once in a while I'll get the itch, smoke one and crank the electric. I learned to play to write, every once in a while I get something in my head and figure out how to play it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2017)

can ya dig it ?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2017)

You can select the image you are referring to and make a post that includes it....do this please, as
I am not seeing it and am very interested.

(that was about the mold....forggedaboutit)


----------



## cindysid (Jul 25, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> can ya dig it ?


So awesome! I'm now a fan!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> can ya dig it ?


That's awesome, banjo-shovel-slide guitar, nice backwoods country feel to it


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2017)

Javadog said:


> You can select the image you are referring to and make a post that includes it....do this please, as
> I am not seeing it and am very interested.
> 
> (that was about the mold....forggedaboutit)


Hey JD, that was referring to this pic, zoomed in on the bottom-left branches. Buds go dry, basically just seeds in those. Typically happens on lower popcorn size buds not the larger one's. May have gone a little overboard on the pollen


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh, I see it now....it was the color...yes. Better that it is seeds. :0). Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2017)

Was having a dinner conversation with my GF and thought why the f*k are we still fighting for our right to use/grow MJ? Society has some backwards & illogical views on drugs in general.

If you look at data and take away all the bull-shit spewed at us for the last 80 years about how bad the "Evil Weed" is...

*Alcohol* is known to _cause cancer,_ yet is legal and its use is encouraged by society, easy to obtain, you can make your own
*Tobacco* is known to _cause cancer,_ yet it's legal, discouraged now but legal, easy to obtain, you can grow your own
*Marijuana* _cures or manages cancer_... we're both cancer survivors who take nothing but medibles for meds (0 Pharma meds). Yet, we are persecuted in the courts and chastised by society as "stoners" for using a natural medicine that helps with cancer and many other illnesses 
What's wrong with this picture and what does this say about our society in general? 
#$%@ Sheeple #$%!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Was having a dinner conversation with my GF and thought why the f*k are we still fighting for our right to use/grow MJ? Society has some backwards & illogical views on drugs in general.
> 
> If you look at data and take away all the bull-shit spewed at us for the last 80 years about how bad the "Evil Weed" is...
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah...

You have no idea how deep this rabbit hole goes, brother;

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ending-the-ronald-reagan-lie.945832/

Healthy people might start thinking for themselves and we can't have THAT!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, yeah...
> 
> You have no idea how deep this rabbit hole goes, brother;
> 
> ...


Got a chance to read the article, unfortunately it's as close to the truth as it gets for you guys. Not unlike our equivalent CONservative party who have traditionally made decisions on our behalf to further their agenda/control over the masses. Liberal government here aren't much different, they just smile and wave as they f*k us from behind.

There's one particular line of truth in there which talks to your grass roots ideas. You need a revolution, kick their asses out and give the people back some say and control over their own destiny.
"_The country was born in a rebellion against a monarch_"


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got a chance to read the article, unfortunately it's as close to the truth as it gets for you guys. Not unlike our equivalent CONservative party who have traditionally made decisions on our behalf to further their agenda/control over the masses. Liberal government here aren't much different, they just smile and wave as they f*k us from behind.
> 
> There's one particular line of truth in there which talks to your grass roots ideas. You need a revolution, kick their asses out and give the people back some say and control over their own destiny.
> "_The country was born in a rebellion against a monarch_"


The problem is they march to the orders of the deep state. Until/unless we take them down, changing the gatekeepers is little more than _Meet the new boss, same as the old boss_


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> The problem is they march to the orders of the deep state. Until/unless we take them down, changing the gatekeepers is little more than _Meet the new boss, same as the old boss_


Yeah not an easy problem to solve for sure. No matter what the issue is though, there's always a tipping point that drives change. If the current administration is not that tipping point I'm not sure what would be...


----------



## cindysid (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah not an easy problem to solve for sure. No matter what the issue is though, there's always a tipping point that drives change. If the current administration is not that tipping point I'm not sure what would be...


If this administration isn't the tipping point; abandon all hope.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If this administration isn't the tipping point; abandon all hope.


Let's hope so for sure. At minimum there should be some focus on getting the minority, women, and young voters out next election. I've yet to speak to anyone in those demographics who is a supporter. Hopefully though something happens sooner, there's no telling what they'll do to maintain power. I feel for you folks south of the border, we've had some duds here but nothing compares to what's going on there, truly no precedence in your country's history. Makes Watergate look like an unimportant blip on the screen. Many months into it and still being surprised at the outright disregard for rights and freedoms being trampled or threatened


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Let's hope so for sure. At minimum there should be some focus on getting the minority, women, and young voters out next election. I've yet to speak to anyone in those demographics who is a supporter. Hopefully though something happens sooner, there's no telling what they'll do to maintain power. I feel for you folks south of the border, we've had some duds here but nothing compares to what's going on there, truly no precedence in your country's history. Makes Watergate look like an unimportant blip on the screen. Many months into it and still being surprised at the outright disregard for rights and freedoms being trampled or threatened


Do you trust the voting system to be honest and operate with integrity?
I do not trust digital voting. Anything can be hacked. Or strait up just fixed.
Let alone the electoral college bs.
Plus, its a false dual paradigm system. Democrat, republican. Two sides of the same coin. All puppets for corporations.

We need to have term limits for congress and senate at a state and federal level. Then put normal people in office (with some standard level of education or knowledge to show competence)


----------



## numberfour (Jul 27, 2017)

We are ruled by psychos, misfits and people I would not leave my dog with, never mind my kids lol. 

Anyways, here's some Blue Ripper and Blue Harley grown under 52watts of LED, topped once.

Blue Ripper
 

Blue Harley, 
 
HUGE skunky smells from this one, and thats just from picking him / her up (long story, hope its a her, structure is insane)


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah not an easy problem to solve for sure. No matter what the issue is though, there's always a tipping point that drives change. If the current administration is not that tipping point I'm not sure what would be...





cindysid said:


> If this administration isn't the tipping point; abandon all hope.


TRUTH, spoken right here.

If Herr Chumpster Fuhrer isn't enough to get American citizens off the couch and into the fight for their own rights and future, then quite frankly they don't deserve to have rights or a future.

I say 'they' because I've already gotten involved- but I look around and I see attendance is suspiciously, worryingly thin.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Do you trust the voting system to be honest and operate with integrity?
> I do not trust digital voting. Anything can be hacked. Or strait up just fixed.
> Let alone the electoral college bs.
> Plus, its a false dual paradigm system. Democrat, republican. Two sides of the same coin. All puppets for corporations.
> ...


I agree with every aspect of this post. Term limits put a limit on power.

Ballots are too precious to be entrusted to hackable digital space; they must be hand written, on paper and counted manually- and then saved so those counts can be independently verified.

The integrity of the voting process is foundational to democracy. It's currently far too easy for the powers that be to manipulate the outcome. If doubt creeps into the voting process, our democracy itself is at risk.

The line between civilisation and chaos is thinner than most people imagine.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got a chance to read the article, unfortunately it's as close to the truth as it gets for you guys. Not unlike our equivalent CONservative party who have traditionally made decisions on our behalf to further their agenda/control over the masses. Liberal government here aren't much different, they just smile and wave as they f*k us from behind.
> 
> There's one particular line of truth in there which talks to your grass roots ideas. You need a revolution, kick their asses out and give the people back some say and control over their own destiny.
> "_The country was born in a rebellion against a monarch_"


'Our' government has been suspiciously busy militarizing our 'civilian' police forces, stuffing them full of military hardware and military veterans who have been trained to obey orders to kill anyone they're told, civilians included.

Peaceful, law abiding citizens were forcibly disarmed by the authorities in direct violation of their constitutional rights during the Katrina emergency in New Orleans.

Precedent has been set. Violence will be used as an excuse for brutal repression.

We the People must hold all levels of our government accountable for their abuses of power.

Sadly, too many people are staying on their couches, sitting this fight out and just changing the channel.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 'Our' government has been suspiciously busy militarizing our 'civilian' police forces, stuffing them full of military hardware and military veterans who have been trained to obey orders to kill anyone they're told, civilians included.
> 
> Peaceful, law abiding citizens were forcibly disarmed by the authorities in direct violation of their constitutional rights during the Katrina emergency in New Orleans.
> 
> ...


This is going to sound negative but i assure you my tone is earnest. Looking for a good answer.

What can we do on a practical level to change things? How can we have an impact on a large scale?

To me all i can do at this point is do what i do for small scale impact- provide healing for people through cannabis and explain how the system is corrupt and manipulates us on every level. Which all my friends and family know that already. Its enslavement really. Neofuedalist slave labor and mental slavery.

They manipulate us in overt ways yes. But its the covert i concern myself with. Our very cognitive maps are being manipulated and formed by those in power. The basic way we see and percieve reality is being controlled by negative forces. Social norms, institutions, religion, news, sports, tv entertainment, movies (many not all),many of the things that go on in capitalist... Its all part of the same distraction and control methodology. Keep the masses distracted keep them enslaved.

Id love some insite on how we can help make a change. Id join any organization thats stands for whats right and true. I just havent seen one yet

I always think im just better off keeping my hands in the soil...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> This is going to sound negative but i assure you my tone is earnest. Looking for a good answer.
> 
> What can we do on a practical level to change things? How can we have an impact on a large scale?
> 
> ...


I'm organizing locally, advocating for politicians who pledge to support the repeal of Citizens United and refuse to take corporate cash for their campaigns.

Work at the local level first, and then support those individuals as they work their way up the political ladder. The Democratic Party has been ignoring local and state level politics for so long they're now conspicuous by their absence. Let's push progressives into these positions. It's not an instant solution but it will be a lasting one.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2017)

numberfour said:


> We are ruled by psychos, misfits and people I would not leave my dog with, never mind my kids lol.
> 
> Anyways, here's some Blue Ripper and Blue Harley grown under 52watts of LED, topped once.
> 
> ...


Hey, yeah no shortage of government misfits wherever you travel 

Thanks for the update, change of subject and pic updates. Very nice colouring on both "ladies"  Nice to hear you're smelling some skunk in there, those stinkers have been the best phenos for me in both females and males when they flower out. To the point that's one of my culling traits if I'm running a few, good sign. If you have the option don't let it go if it turns out male, could inject some nice flavours into anything you hit


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2017)

Flower room camshot, Blue Harley front-right is blowing up well and finishing fast. The Blue Pyramid is maturing quick as well, nice density. They seem to like their primary lights which are the Citi 1212/90cri.

The newer plants are starting to figure out it's time to flower. Both Blue Ripper's have blown up quick. They'll end up under the Citi's when the other two are done  

 

Cheers


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 27, 2017)

numberfour said:


> We are ruled by psychos, misfits and people I would not leave my dog with, never mind my kids lol.
> 
> Anyways, here's some Blue Ripper and Blue Harley grown under 52watts of LED, topped once.
> 
> ...


Could they be anymore healthy? F'in eh, dude!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Got a chance to read the article, unfortunately it's as close to the truth as it gets for you guys. Not unlike our equivalent CONservative party who have traditionally made decisions on our behalf to further their agenda/control over the masses. Liberal government here aren't much different, they just smile and wave as they f*k us from behind.
> 
> There's one particular line of truth in there which talks to your grass roots ideas. You need a revolution, kick their asses out and give the people back some say and control over their own destiny.
> "_The country was born in a rebellion against a monarch_"


Oh yeah Gro, I am again reminded of one of the lines from the Declaration:

He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people, and eat out their substance.

The trouble is, they still are!


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2017)

Been slacking on bud porn, here's a fix  Couple of frosty buggers.

Both are on their way to <8 week finish, that BP isn't going more than 52 days at this pace.

Blue Harley P1, Day 41:

 
 

Blue Pyramid P1, Day 41:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

Slacker. The girls are doing all the work.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Slacker. The girls are doing all the work.


Lol, tru dat, been chugging along on their own while I party it up. Glad they went into 5gal pots before flowering, 2 1/2 days now and they're bone dry.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2017)

Shots of the flower room. Day 42/6 weeks and Day 5. Threw an extra Columbian Gold female I had culled. Sat in the dark for like a week and was still growing  Squeezed it in at the front, thought it should have a shot at flowering after surviving that. Will have to keep a close eye on it for nanners.

  

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 29, 2017)

It's been awhile...

I figured I'd stop by with my first group of blooming plants with the new soil mix. You use Triple Mix and ProMix

I did:

50% Sunshine Advanced #4
50% Fox Farm Ocean Forest
1 Tbsp Extreme Gardening Mykos
1 Tbsp General Organics Ancient Forest
1 Tsp Root Naturally Azomite

Made a plastic "Air Pot"

KushBerry 

 

Much healthier than straight Soilless, they don't seem burnt either. Very happy, I think they're ready to roll, initial pistils all formed. I don't think there more than 5 days flipped.

Still waiting for the China Men to get me the proper power supply's for my Initiator light builds.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> It's been awhile...
> 
> I figured I'd stop by with my first group of blooming plants with the new soil mix. You use Triple Mix and ProMix
> 
> ...


Very nice, those Kushberry's have a nice structure. Think you'll like that mix, it's done well for me, one of the few constants in my grows. Nice to get some air pruning going on, custom air pots


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice cycle....the older side is getting fat.

That new dark-lady is very lightly colored as she starts. Hoping for good news. :0)

Those are some very nicely prepared ladies Scientist.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice cycle....the older side is getting fat.
> 
> That new dark-lady is very lightly colored as she starts. Hoping for good news. :0)
> 
> Those are some very nicely prepared ladies Scientist.


Cheers JD, the fat ladies are about to sing in 10 days or so 

That outcast lady should be fine after a couple of feedings, she hadn't had even water for over a week, a real trooper


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2017)

So I've been getting this dank road kill skunk smell every time I open the seedling/clone tent. Have 9 seedlings and some clones going in there.

Found the culprit smelling up my basement in a party cup. Blue Ripper F2/P5/BX1 seedling so looks like the road kill skunk trait has been passed on. male or female this one will be crossed on.



 

Cheers


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 1, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Do you trust the voting system to be honest and operate with integrity?
> I do not trust digital voting. Anything can be hacked. Or strait up just fixed.
> Let alone the electoral college bs.
> Plus, its a false dual paradigm system. Democrat, republican. Two sides of the same coin. All puppets for corporations.
> ...


I think the fact that only 54% of the population voted is quite pathetic(I chose the CNN link to be neutral)
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/11/politics/popular-vote-turnout-2016/index.html
It is quite sad that so many are so lazy that they can not get out and vote.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I think the fact that only 54% of the population voted is quite pathetic(I chose the CNN link to be neutral)
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/11/politics/popular-vote-turnout-2016/index.html
> It is quite sad that so many are so lazy that they can not get out and vote.


I saw a lot of people who cared enough to get out and vote in my state's primary. I suspect that turnout was lower because people felt the system wasn't fair and so they didn't bother to participate in the general.

It's not an objective observation, but I've had more than one person tell me that was their own reason for not voting in November.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 1, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I think the fact that only 54% of the population voted is quite pathetic(I chose the CNN link to be neutral)
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/11/politics/popular-vote-turnout-2016/index.html
> It is quite sad that so many are so lazy that they can not get out and vote.


That's a closed minded outlook.
Your implication is that voting would have somehow caused a "worthwhile" candidate to manifest from thin air.
Lack of reasonable option isn't the same thing as laziness.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> That's a closed minded outlook.
> Your implication is that voting would have somehow caused a "worthwhile" candidate to manifest from thin air.
> Lack of reasonable option isn't the same thing as laziness.


If everyone is so dissatisfied with the results get out into areas that did not vote to your liking and go out and do something about it. It is getting old listening to everyone complain. The fact that just over 50% of the population voted is pretty sad. If the remaining 44% voted for Ronald McDonald there could have been a different outcome. All I hear is people complaining about it. The reality is life is "third grade" and the candidate who promised two lunches, three recesses and no homework won. Additionally during the campaign process there were multiple options and once again if more people voted it could have made a difference. Instead the ones who did vote, voted for the two "candidates" that were on the 2016 presidential ballot.
Your suggestion that more people voting could NOT manifest another option is really quite ridiculous since there was a remaining 44% of the population that did not even cast a vote. The amount of apathy in our country towards the privilege of voting is quite alarming. The "lack of reasonable options" is directly correlated to our population not voting... starting with local levels all the way through the election of the executive branch.
@GroErr sorry for the rant.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 1, 2017)

I love that...early stink. A great sign! 

Did you say that stinky was a male? I may have missed it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> If everyone is so dissatisfied with the results get out into areas that did not vote to your liking and go out and do something about it. It is getting old listening to everyone complain. The fact that just over 50% of the population voted is pretty sad. If the remaining 44% voted for Ronald McDonald there could have been a different outcome. All I hear is people complaining about it. The reality is life is "third grade" and the candidate who promised two lunches, three recesses and no homework won. Additionally during the campaign process there were multiple options and once again if more people voted it could have made a difference. Instead the ones who did vote, voted for the two "candidates" that were on the 2016 presidential ballot.
> Your suggestion that more people voting could NOT manifest another option is really quite ridiculous since there was a remaining 44% of the population that did not even cast a vote. The amount of apathy in our country towards the privilege of voting is quite alarming. The "lack of reasonable options" is directly correlated to our population not voting... starting with local levels all the way through the election of the executive branch.
> @GroErr sorry for the rant.


This is not a valid argument.

I saw many people vote for the candidate of their choice in the primaries, only to see that choice be treated with apparent disrespect. If you don't like the nominee, do you seriously think it's a viable option to just write someone in? They have to be an eligible candidate, just for starters.

You don't know much about how voting works in America, do you?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is not a valid argument.
> 
> I saw many people vote for the candidate of their choice in the primaries, only to see that choice be treated with apparent disrespect. If you don't like the nominee, do you seriously think it's a viable option to just write someone in? They have to be an eligible candidate, just for starters.
> 
> You don't know much about how voting works in America, do you?


You are 100% wrong...numbers do not lie. No one wants the job because it sucks. Get off your stoned ass and run for public office if you are so dissatisfied with the candidates. Start at the local level. Not enough people vote and you just confirmed my argument with your statement. Thank you.
Once again only 54% of the population voted. Leaving 46% of the voice unheard. Your argument is weak. If these people went out and campaigned for their candidate, maybe they could make a difference. For anyone to argue that apathy does not play a roll is down right foolish. I will confirm this one step further. All the people of New York and CT should be taking time to work in swing states to make a difference. Instead they are expecting the electoral traditions to overcome. Campaigning is hard often ungrateful work. It requires personal sacrifice. You can no longer just stay in your little bubble and "hope for the process to work". Guess what, the president Mr. Trump broke new ground with social media and now the the blue states are scrambling. I understand it takes time to groom a good candidate. If one of "your" candidates did not do well in the primaries that means they did not get enough votes. People in this country still have the "herd" mentality. Which is quite evident since 46% did not vote "just because they did not like the nominee". You @ttystikk are obviously one of those people since all you have done is complain about the situation, complain about the results and complain about the outcome. Did you leave your little area and campaign where "your" candidate was struggling? Did you and your people travel to a swing state to go door to door to explain why your candidate was better? These are things that have to be done to overcome the "bad candidates". That my friend is apathy.
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/apathy


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I love that...early stink. A great sign!
> 
> Did you say that stinky was a male? I may have missed it.


Hey JD, not sure yet what it is, a bit early to sex yet. But with that rancid smell this early it's a definite candidate either way


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey JD, not sure yet what it is, a bit early to sex yet. But with that rancid smell this early it's a definite candidate either way


It should go door to door and see if it can get elected.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It should go door to door and see if it can get elected.


Lol, don't want no stinking political phenos! There's already a strain out there named after politicians, it's called Slymer


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Grabbed a shot at the right angle to capture some purple tint showing up on the Blue Pyramid, does this regardless of temps in the last week. Day 45 and looking like I could pull it at 7 weeks if I were in a hurry 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, don't want no stinking political phenos! There's already a strain out there named after politicians, it's called Slymer


Does it promise one thing to get into your grow closet and then deliver something else? LMFAO

Don't we call those hermaphrodites? LOL


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Does it promise one thing to get into your grow closet and then deliver something else? LMFAO
> 
> Don't we call those hermaphrodites? LOL


That's the strain, turns out impotent hermies


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That's the strain, turns out impotent hermies


Thrives on pee, impotent and throws orange hairs.

That doesn't remind me of anyone in politics... 

This could get bad.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm still keeping my Slymer


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3988888
> I'm still keeping my Slymer


Don't let your babies grow up to be politicians...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thrives on pee, impotent and throws orange hairs.
> 
> That doesn't remind me of anyone in politics...
> 
> This could get bad.


Yeah let's get back to growing like Bob


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't let your babies grow up to be politicians...


Yeah sorry about that, too nice a strain to be ASSociated with anything politics. Damn that thing frosts up


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah sorry about that, too nice a strain to be ASSociated with anything politics. Damn that thing frosts up


Slow, lanky grower, not à great yielder, bugs love her, slooow cloner, but the frost is real...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Going to be a messy canopy to deal with but damn that one Blue Ripper is headed for monster status  

The newer one's are at Day 8, plus threw another small extra seedling at the front-left 2 days ago, it's a Blue Harley that was just not big enough but wtf, there's space and nothing coming up for a while.Will prop it up once it stretches.

  

Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Groerr.....I've been gone for a while...but the garden looks even more amazing than before-didn't think that was possible

what's going on with the lights on the side? 730? Supplemental side-lighting? Curious minds are curious


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

mc130p said:


> Hi Groerr.....I've been gone for a while...but the garden looks even more amazing than before-didn't think that was possible
> 
> what's going on with the lights on the side? 730? Supplemental side-lighting? Curious minds are curious


Cheers mc, good to see you back around  My 630/660 LED panel gave it up a while back. Those are 660nm LED tubes I grabbed on Ali Express, they run 10 minutes before lights on. I've gone from 12.5/11.5 to 12/12, now to 11.5/12.5 over the last few rounds. Trying to get a good balance between finish times and yields. Liking the 11.5/12.5 with the initiators. Not seeing a lot of loss in yield and good finish times. That Blue Pyramid should be done in 7 weeks and not a bad haul off it


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow that Ripper really is trying to reach the ceiling.

When the stretch is done you'll know what needs lifting...

Hey mc. Good to see you here.

Hey Weed!
 Nice. I like weed. Let us indulge.

:0)

JD


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 2, 2017)

@GroErr....
Hey...stopped by for advice.
Again. Lol
Hoping you'll take a look at my pics and take notice of some grey bluish spots on the leaves. Never seen that and I wonder what it might be or if I should be alarmed.

They're about 3 weeks old.
Promix.
Vitals are rock steady 79 -81f and 50 to 55 th.
Under cobs at 3/4 power about 30" high.
They just got a dose of 1/2 strength nutes 800ish ppm. First real feeding cause I was thinking the spots might be phosphorous needs.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Wow that Ripper really is trying to reach the ceiling.
> 
> When the stretch is done you'll know what needs lifting...
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Wow that Ripper really is trying to reach the ceiling.
> 
> When the stretch is done you'll know what needs lifting...
> 
> ...


I s-cropped the top on the taller one, otherwise they'd all need lifting!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> @GroErr....
> Hey...stopped by for advice.
> Again. Lol
> Hoping you'll take a look at my pics and take notice of some grey bluish spots on the leaves. Never seen that and I wonder what it might be or if I should be alarmed.
> ...


Sure no problem, send me a link or pm, maybe I'm too stoned, didn't see any links or pics in your post  Environment looks good.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 2, 2017)

The pics


GroErr said:


> Sure no problem, send me a link or pm, maybe I'm too stoned, didn't see any links or pics in your post  Environment looks good.


Seems I forgot to hit post...lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> The pics
> 
> 
> Seems I forgot to hit post...lol


Well at least you were stoned too - lol

Nothing too bad, possible early phosphorous def. Maybe a flush & reset with fresh nutes. Any changes in your soil or water recently? That's usually what ends up hitting my early plants, had some shit soil I grabbed out of laziness showing defs early a while back, re-potted into my usual brand/mix and everything was good to go.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Well at least you were stoned too - lol
> 
> Nothing too bad, possible early phosphorous def. Maybe a flush & reset with fresh nutes. Any changes in your soil or water recently? That's usually what ends up hitting my early plants, had some shit soil I grabbed out of laziness showing defs early a while back, re-potted into my usual brand/mix and everything was good to go.


I was indeed heavily medicated...lol

Thanks. Seems I was on the right track. I like to catch.problems as early as i can and when i see things i havent seen before I... get panicky...lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> I was indeed heavily medicated...lol
> 
> Thanks. Seems I was on the right track. I like to catch.problems as early as i can and when i see things i havent seen before I... get panicky...lol


Best way for sure, catch them early before they become a problem, good luck. I don't recommend this for anyone because I also tend to run a lot of my own stuff so this could get expensive. But if I have a pheno that I've treated well and it acts finicky it will probably get the toss after one flowering. No time or room for whiny, needy beatches here


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 3, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Best way for sure, catch them early before they become a problem, good luck. I don't recommend this for anyone because I also tend to run a lot of my own stuff so this could get expensive. But if I have a pheno that I've treated well and it acts finicky it will probably get the toss after one flowering. No time or room for whiny, needy beatches here


Hahahahahahahah....kicked mine out...
Maybe start doing the same with the green whiny bitches too...lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2017)

Day 47 for the 2x 5gal at the back, both are dense and getting close 


Blue Harley:

 
 

Blue Pyramid:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Well at least you were stoned too - lol
> 
> Nothing too bad, possible early phosphorous def. Maybe a flush & reset with fresh nutes. Any changes in your soil or water recently? That's usually what ends up hitting my early plants, had some shit soil I grabbed out of laziness showing defs early a while back, re-potted into my usual brand/mix and everything was good to go.


Was just thinking... maybe a little bat guano to dressing for added phosphorous? 

The little ones are in 1 gal pots with promix. Thought I might just sprinkle a teaspoon or so on top with a little more promix over that and just let the water leach it down?

Never used bat shit before so not sure how much to use...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 5, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Was just thinking... maybe a little bat guano to dressing for added phosphorous?
> 
> The little ones are in 1 gal pots with promix. Thought I might just sprinkle a teaspoon or so on top with a little more promix over that and just let the water leach it down?
> 
> Never used bat shit before so not sure how much to use...


Never used bat guano but watch the amount, maybe check in the organics threads. Used chicken and cow shit outdoor, too much and you can burn the shit out them


----------



## GroErr (Aug 6, 2017)

Getting some watering done early. B-Day party to celebrate 3 birthdays in the family that run between end of July and early August. The one that makes me feel the oldest is my oldest grandson turned 15 a couple of days ago. The scary part is thinking back to when I was 15 

Then tonight some live music up at Rama, Santana is there to hit some of those notes only he can pull off. Only thing better would be to have Eric Clapton pop in and jam like this


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Getting some watering done early. B-Day party to celebrate 3 birthdays in the family that run between end of July and early August. The one that makes me feel the oldest is my oldest grandson turned 15 a couple of days ago. The scary part is thinking back to when I was 15
> 
> Then tonight some live music up at Rama, Santana is there to hit some of those notes only he can pull off. Only thing better would be to have Eric Clapton pop in and jam like this


This makes me wonder what Santana and Mark Knopfler jamming together would sound like.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Never used bat guano but watch the amount, maybe check in the organics threads. Used chicken and cow shit outdoor, too much and you can burn the shit out them


Checked into the bat guano. I think top dressing it for the P deficiency will be too slow. The deficiency is manifesting too fast. I think it'd be better to use an additive. Is there such a thing as a P only additive? They all see to be PK. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 6, 2017)

.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 7, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Checked into the bat guano. I think top dressing it for the P deficiency will be too slow. The deficiency is manifesting too fast. I think it'd be better to use an additive. Is there such a thing as a P only additive? They all see to be PK. Any suggestions?



Check out NPK Industries RAW products. See their YT videos on Microbes. A couple sprays with fulvic acid is said to help


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Checked into the bat guano. I think top dressing it for the P deficiency will be too slow. The deficiency is manifesting too fast. I think it'd be better to use an additive. Is there such a thing as a P only additive? They all see to be PK. Any suggestions?


Maybe check out something like PetFlora mentioned, I don't use them but I'm sure they're out there. I use only A&B formulas so I'll sometimes use the A formula which has higher NPK values (B is typically micros) and feed them only that in low ppm's for 2-3 feedings to give them a boost.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This makes me wonder what Santana and Mark Knopfler jamming together would sound like.


For sure, that would be a good match up. Him and Clapton killed that one, you can pick out when each of them is playing as they have such unique styles, yet it blended really well.

Show was awesome, guy doesn't slow down, never plays a song the same way live yet it always sounds awesome. 2 hours and 15 minutes straight up, no breaks. Definitely a must see if he comes around.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

50 light cycles for these two and they're done imo. They were under the Citi 1212/90cri COBs, 11.5/12.5 and initiators. Going to pull them later before lights on and rearrange the room for the new batch which is just finishing the stretch.

Blue Harley:





Blue Pyramid:


 


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Not a bad haul for a short run of 50 days off these, not seeing much downside to this 11.5/12.5 other than finishing them a little faster. The Citi's are solid performers. Buds are good and dense, ripe all the way down. Could have vegged that Blue Harley a little longer for a better yield (in the 5gal) but other than that pretty happy with the harvest.


Blue Harley:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice work bro! They both filled in nicely.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Day 13 and day 6 for the 2 at the front. The larger plants at day 13 have stretched out. Put the 2x Blue Ripper at the back under the Citi's for better coverage, that bar covers the full 4' width well. Buds are showing on all of the day 13 plants, those BR's are going to stack a lot of bud 

  

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2017)

How you liking the Citi's bro? 

Told ya!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice work bro! They both filled in nicely.


Cheers JD, nice little stash of my current favourites


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How you liking the Citi's bro?
> 
> Told ya!


Yeah they're keeping up with the "others", nice finish times, no complaints over here


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2017)

Wait til you try some 1812's or 1825's


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wait til you try some 1812's or 1825's


Lol, more than enough lights right now, only running about 600 of 800w available as-is


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, more than enough lights right now, only running about 600 of 800w available as-is


Oh I know just messing with ya buddy 

I'm super jelly, you got to see Santana live damn it lol.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh I know just messing with ya buddy
> 
> I'm super jelly, you got to see Santana live damn it lol.


Are you anywhere close to this? He's playing a few gigs in the US until end of next week

08/15/2017 Merriweather Post Pavilion Columbia, MD, United States


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2017)

A little re-stock of sift for some caps, sampling the wares last night, gotta do some QA 

 

Cheers


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> A little re-stock of sift for some caps, sampling the wares last night, gotta do some QA
> 
> View attachment 3993270
> 
> Cheers


Wow... awesome!!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Wow... awesome!!


Cheers, tasty stuff


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2017)

Love the jar! How do you smoke it?


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2017)

Good job Growie. That looks tasty. I'm still weeks away on the outdoor and yet to flip the indoors.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Love the jar! How do you smoke it?


Like those too, dollar store specials 

Most of it goes to coco oil caps, if I smoke it it's in a pipe, best for flavour imo.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Good job Growie. That looks tasty. I'm still weeks away on the outdoor and yet to flip the indoors.


Cheers ANC, that's my medicine jar, only medicine I use. What pharma drugs have the side effect of getting you blasted? lol

Good luck with the outdoor, hope your season's not like what we've had here, rain every other day all summer. Kind of glad I passed on growing outdoor this year, would have been a nightmare trying to keep the PM off the plants.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2017)

Do you use a screen? How do you keep the kief it in place?


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2017)

I have been watching the seasons, no way am I going to put my plants through our summer.
Not even sure if there will be water.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> A little re-stock of sift for some caps, sampling the wares last night, gotta do some QA
> 
> View attachment 3993270
> 
> Cheers


Sweet sweet kief!

Got the same dollar store jars...for my ph calibration solutions...lol


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Do you use a screen? How do you keep the kief it in place?


Yeah just a standard pipe screen, it doesn't go through the screen. It packs/presses easily, there's some moisture in there. That was a fresh run and I'd given it a shake, it typically gets small clumps once it's in the jar for a bit. My favourite part is burping those jars, specially the finger hash one


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Sweet sweet kief!
> 
> Got the same dollar store jars...for my ph calibration solutions...lol


I like the size and seal is good. Have one with sift and one with finger hash on the go, kind of perpetual jars, they get dipped into, re-filled, and so on, and so on... I use them for my seeded bud, whatever is broken up when I de-seed goes into jars, have about 3-4 of those all over the house, pipe or vape ready. Eventually they get re-freshed and dumped into the hash bin, starts the cycle over again


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2017)

Some early bud shots of the 5gal gals. Day 18, almost ready to take some pollen 

Columbian Gold P1:

 

Blue Ripper P1:

 

Blue Ripper P2:

 

Afghan Kush:

 

Cheers


----------



## Rusher (Aug 12, 2017)

Lovely as always. That Afghan is gorgeous.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2017)

Rusher said:


> Lovely as always. That Afghan is gorgeous.


Cheers Rusher, it's a nice looking plant, quite different in flower structure than the others.

The Columbian Gold is looking impressive so far too, looking like a decent producer and may produce some colourful buds.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 13, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Rusher, it's a nice looking plant, quite different in flower structure than the others.
> 
> The Columbian Gold is looking impressive so far too, looking like a decent producer and may produce some colourful buds.


Very interested In the smoke report on the columbian gold. Had the pleasure of having a taste of it back in the 80s. Left a big impression on me... the buds were indeed gold in colour and it was unlike anything i had ever smoked.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

The first joint I ever smoked was Lumbo Gold. Laughed my ass off.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Very interested In the smoke report on the columbian gold. Had the pleasure of having a taste of it back in the 80s. Left a big impression on me... the buds were indeed gold in colour and it was unlike anything i had ever smoked.





Mohican said:


> The first joint I ever smoked was Lumbo Gold. Laughed my ass off.


This is supposed to be landrace worked by WoS, if it is you never know what could be in there. Excited to see what the smoke is like, buds are looking good, lots of them on the P1 keeper. I smoked a lot of it in the 70's, distinct taste/smell for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2017)

Day 19, stacking up and pretty well finished stretching. Adjusted the lights bit, handy having the multiple bars when the canopy is at different levels. Couldn't contain those Blue Ripper's at the back, their primary light is the 200w Citi 1212/90cri. They're ~40" from the soil line, taking up 28 x 48 x 50-52"H from the floor 

Marked them up in the first pic, Blue Harley and CG P2 are in 3 gal, the rest are in 5 gal.



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> This is supposed to be landrace worked by WoS, if it is you never know what could be in there. Excited to see what the smoke is like, buds are looking good, lots of them on the P1 keeper. I smoked a lot of it in the 70's, distinct taste/smell for sure.


Distinct for sure. I recall the CG clearly to this day, from 30 years ago from just a half ounce i had...never seen it since.... would love to hit that again...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Distinct for sure. I recall the CG clearly to this day, from 30 years ago from just a half ounce i had...never seen it since.... would love to hit that again...


Well if it's at least close to that old school stuff I'm thinking I'll be able to tell. That Panama I ran had that unique flavour and high from the 70's. Quite different from the hybrids we're smoking today. Just in case I'm about to harvest the CG male and hitting that flowering CG P1 pheno. Hitting the F2/P1 Blue Ripper pheno in there for some Gold Ripper testers as well


----------



## augusto1 (Aug 14, 2017)

@GroErr as you have used both cmh 315w and Cobs which ones do you find is better. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2017)

augusto1 said:


> @GroErr as you have used both cmh 315w and Cobs which ones do you find is better.
> thanks in advance.


That's a tough one to answer because it probably depends more on what your preferences are than a clear "X is better than Y". Some opinions below based on running the 315's for ~2 years and COBs for about the last 1 1/2 years. Ran a mix of the two for a few runs as well.

From a production stand point I think they're head to head if comparing watt-for-watt on the bulb vs. COBs. COBs may win there in that the overhead of some ballasts, particularly when running them at 120v add some watts. Was going to do a side-by-side but it won't work with my schedule until maybe early next year.

From a heat management standpoint I believe the COBs running at lower amperage are easier to manage, there's less overhead (drivers vs. ballasts). Example here is I have 650w of actual draw (COBs) running right now and the temps running 2x 315's at this time of year would have been 84-85F, I'm struggling to hit 80F in there right now mid summer. Part of that is the 120v ballasts have ~50w of overhead so you're actually running about 370w per fixture.

From a quality perspective, I've seen lab results posted showing CMH can have an advantage on potency (THC levels), not that it means much but it has been shown to have an advantage. What sold me on the COBs was the terpenes were much better/stronger than when I was running the same strains under the 315's. Like huge noticeable improvement. Since that's my primary preference, smell and taste, there's no comparison imo. I'm talking about running the same cuts, and multiple strains/cuts I had running under the 315's so it was/is a valid comparison. If the THC levels were lower, they weren't low enough to notice it.

Of course if cost is a factor, at least initial cost to get going I think CMH wins there both because of the initial cost per watt and the bulbs lasted me 1 1/2 years between changes so minimal bulb costs as well. Some will argue that LED's will pay for themselves over time but to me that's a load of crap because you'd need to run them for many years to pay off in efficiency. Most if not all people who would take the plunge into LED tech won't run them more than 3-4 years and upgrade, many much sooner than that.

So overall for me, cost was not a factor in my decision so I prefer the COBs, besides the terps factor, the heat management is a huge factor in summer and can make the difference between a so-so crop and a wow crop.

That said, if I couldn't run COBs and had to select bulb tech, 315's/CMH would win that battle no question, imo it's the best bulb tech.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2017)

Blue Harley #2
 


Blue Ripper #2
 
Very happy with the 2x BH and the 2x BR and will be flipping them soon.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks like those Quantum boards are working well for you


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Harley #2
> View attachment 3995826
> 
> 
> ...


Those ladies are looking stellar, well prepared for the flip, glad you grabbed a couple of each to flower out  And, under QB's should be a killer run


----------



## GroErr (Aug 16, 2017)

The ladies are humming along at Day 22 & 15. Just settling into flowering and stacking up, the larger 5 gal Blue Ripper's are taking a full watering every other day 

 
 

Blue Ripper P1 main 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks like those Quantum boards are working well for you


Hey Mo, yes these boards are just what my garden needed. 



GroErr said:


> Those ladies are looking stellar, well prepared for the flip, glad you grabbed a couple of each to flower out  And, under QB's should be a killer run


Thanks GroErr, here's the other two.

Blue Ripper #1
 

Blue Harley #1
 

Taken out a Blue Ripper #2 cut out of the propagator tonight, 7 days for roots .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey Mo, yes these boards are just what my garden needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, every plant you post up is a beauty regardless of strain, nice job on those.

Glad to hear that on the clone/roots, that is a nice trait which was passed along both lines (BR and BH), quick and vigorous rooting


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice, every plant you post up is a beauty regardless of strain, nice job on those.
> 
> Glad to hear that on the clone/roots, that is a nice trait which was passed along both lines (BR and BH), quick and vigorous rooting


 I second that, you both grow some badass plants ...
I'm joining the QB club finally, I just picked up a couple of light kits from another member here.
Over to the dark side (or bright side  )


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The ladies are humming along at Day 22 & 15. Just settling into flowering and stacking up, the larger 5 gal Blue Ripper's are taking a full watering every other day
> 
> View attachment 3996013
> View attachment 3996014
> ...


Well that looks nice good job man


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I second that, you both grow some badass plants ...
> I'm joining the QB club finally, I just picked up a couple of light kits from another member here.
> Over to the dark side (or bright side  )


Cheers Bob and nice grab, you should kill it with those QB's, can't wait to see some of those killer BB phenos under them 

Edit: You need to pop some of those BR's or BH just so I can see you clone them in 4 days


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bob and nice grab, you should kill it with those QB's, can't wait to see some of those killer BB phenos under them
> 
> Edit: You need to pop some of those BR's or BH just so I can see you clone them in 4 days


I promise they are next, in fact, I almost dropped them today ! 
Off ski season is dangerous for me. Boredom has me spending ca$h I don't have & popping seeds I have no room for.
In the last tree days Iv bought a new pair of skis, bindings, & goggles...
and the two QB's.
Really have a problem with want & need.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Well that looks nice good job man


Cheers Eddie, some nice cuts in there, long road to this run. The larger 4x 5 gal's are the finalists of 4 strains, 25 seeds. They made it through a few culls to flower out and showing their stuff now


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I promise they are next, in fact, I almost dropped them today !
> Off ski season is dangerous for me. Boredom has me spending ca$h I don't have & popping seeds I have no room for.
> In the last tree days Iv bought a new pair of skis, bindings, & goggles...
> and the two QB's.
> Really have a problem with want & need.


Lol, boredom is a dangerous thing. You need to surf in the summer's between ski season 

But you have some new toys, let's see some QB ganja


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Skateboarding is a good pastime. Skogging is very healthy.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> I second that, you both grow some badass plants ...
> I'm joining the QB club finally, I just picked up a couple of light kits from another member here.
> Over to the dark side (or bright side  )


Thanks Bob, hope the QB's work as well for you as they are for me...blueballs under quantum boards I love it


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Skateboarding is a good pastime. Skogging is very healthy.


Wtf is skogging?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Wtf is skogging?


 *Skogging* is a foundational skateboarding technique. It promotes the use of switch kick and stance for riding. Pushing with alternating legs is logical. *Skogging* is more of a rolling movement without tricks and is not all about going the fastest. It's truly the art of jogging with one's skateboard.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 18, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> *Skogging* is a foundational skateboarding technique. It promotes the use of switch kick and stance for riding. Pushing with alternating legs is logical. *Skogging* is more of a rolling movement without tricks and is not all about going the fastest. It's truly the art of jogging with one's skateboard.


Learn something new every day! Thanks bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Learn something new every day! Thanks bob.


Thank Google


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2017)

Talking about Google, just shared this and I'd assumed everyone knew about it, apparently not.

For technical articles and papers and to filter out a lot of "magazine" style web pages that I rarely trust, I use Google Scholar. A lot of the links in there lead to paid subscriptions but not all, have found some gems in various subjects. At minimum you can get to paper summaries and look for keywords used in whatever field you're googling to refine searches.

https://scholar.google.com


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The ladies are humming along at Day 22 & 15. Just settling into flowering and stacking up, the larger 5 gal Blue Ripper's are taking a full watering every other day
> 
> Blue Ripper P1 main
> 
> ...


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a question, where do you start to measure your flower days? I always assumed the. days started when i flipped the lights to 12/12?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> I have a question, where do you start to measure your flower days? I always assumed the. days started when i flipped the lights to 12/12?


Yeah that's what I do, Day 0 is the day I flip and count from there. It doesn't really matter how you count, I just think the day you flip is more consistent. I count mainly to time out vegging/perpetual cycles when I'm running clones, helps in planning veg times. Also helps to in selecting shorter running phenos for breeding.


----------



## Growdict (Aug 18, 2017)

ya, i do the same, count 0 from flip 12/12. way easier to know when flowering is going to finish. Instead of trying to say- Plant A has 11 days from flip until buds show,then 48 days to finish. just 59 days from flip. I have noticed clones of the same plant finish faster than the original from seed, even if it had a decent 6-8 weeks of veg time. But once you have run the clone to flower a few times, it is pretty much same to finish every time.
I use a 10 week or 70 day rule. any clone that cant finish under that, i dont keep no matter how good.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2017)

Growdict said:


> ya, i do the same, count 0 from flip 12/12. way easier to know when flowering is going to finish. Instead of trying to say- Plant A has 11 days from flip until buds show,then 48 days to finish. just 59 days from flip. I have noticed clones of the same plant finish faster than the original from seed, even if it had a decent 6-8 weeks of veg time. But once you have run the clone to flower a few times, it is pretty much same to finish every time.
> I use a 10 week or 70 day rule. any clone that cant finish under that, i dont keep no matter how good.


Yeah makes more sense and keeps it simple for sure. I typically have an 8 week rule, but rules are meant to be broken, made an exception for the Panama at 10 1/2 weeks, glad I did  Agree on the clone thing, I've noticed the same thing.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 18, 2017)

Some Friday night early bud porn 

Columbian Gold P2, Day 22:

 

Columbian Gold P1, Day 24, some purples showing up around the flowers early on:

 

Afghan Kush P1, Day 24, some colour in this one too:

 

Blue Ripper P1, Day 24:

 

Blue Ripper P2, Day 24:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You need to pop some of those BR's or BH just so I can see you clone them in 4 days


LMAO. Nice! True! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2017)

Another nice resource is Ag schools in farming areas. Locally I like UC Davis.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2017)

Counting from flip is the only way we know just what we're talking about as I may not see pistils as soon as GroErr or Mohican or whoever. Many will show pistils in veg. Counting from 12/12 produces a firm starting point for discussion.

Although I have chosen led cob route that 315 has always looked special. Seeing many successful projects with them. I used Mastercolor 250 and400 watt CMH years ago. Over three years leds only and mostly COBs now. 

I still hate blurple! Hps yellow is creepy too.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Counting from flip is the only way we know just what we're talking about as I may not see pistils as soon as GroErr or Mohican or whoever. Many will show pistils in veg. Counting from 12/12 produces a firm starting point for discussion.
> 
> Although I have chosen led cob route that 315 has always looked special. Seeing many successful projects with them. I used Mastercolor 250 and400 watt CMH years ago. Over three years leds only and mostly COBs now.
> 
> I still hate blurple! Hps yellow is creepy too.


Yeah those 315's grew some nice bud for me. Here's a shot from probably the 2nd or 3rd run with the CMH LEC's. Will figure out a way to fit a run in with at least one 315 through the winter for old time's sake. I can't do a true side by side as that would take 8 clones of the same strain but I can fit a control clones under each tech and see how they compare.

Almost done with blurples, have one veg panel left in my clone tent and it'll be replaced by Citi COBs when it finally dies, impressed with those Citi's in veg & flower.

2x 315w Sun Systems over a 3.5x6.5', Day 20, 2014 retro grow 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LMAO. Nice! True! LOL


Lol the RIU clone king


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 19, 2017)

hey GroErr,quick question,sorry to muck up your thread.if i have a grow cab with veg down bottom flower up top,could i use one fan to vent? guess it would result in the flower side being vented for 6 hours with lights out or do you guys run evac fans 24/7(im assuming this is dependent on temps?)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2017)

Many growers' vent or exhaust fan pulls air through the carbon filter and is always running.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> hey GroErr,quick question,sorry to muck up your thread.if i have a grow cab with veg down bottom flower up top,could i use one fan to vent? guess it would result in the flower side being vented for 6 hours with lights out or do you guys run evac fans 24/7(im assuming this is dependent on temps?)


Hey no problem, if you mean exhausting yeah that should be fine. There's a lot of ways to do it, I don't run sealed so I run my exhaust, incoming fresh air inline's, and oscillating fans 24/7. I think the constant air exchange is beneficial unless you're running sealed with CO2.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 19, 2017)

ok cool,thatll save me some money.reluctantly starting an indoor lol,trying to figure out what i need.think i'll just grab a bigger sized fan to cover my area.i plan on the incoming air being supplied by the house(not from outside) is this ok?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> ok cool,thatll save me some money.reluctantly starting an indoor lol,trying to figure out what i need.think i'll just grab a bigger sized fan to cover my area.i plan on the incoming air being supplied by the house(not from outside) is this ok?


Yeah one single inline should be fine in there. My fresh air comes in from the house, I tied a new vent into my main plenum and hooked the inline into that. My grow is in the basement so I get fresh filtered air from the HVAC summer (AC) or winter (heat), has always worked well for me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah one single inline should be fine in there. My fresh air comes in from the house, I tied a new vent into my main plenum and hooked the inline into that. My grow is in the basement so I get fresh filtered air from the HVAC summer (AC) or winter (heat), has always worked well for me.


my house is less than 10years old(stick built) and its pretty tight.this new grow room will act like an air exchange with all this air movement,which im all for! hadnt thought about that happening but definitely will be an added bonus.thank you for the advice.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> my house is less than 10years old(stick built) and its pretty tight.this new grow room will act like an air exchange with all this air movement,which im all for! hadnt thought about that happening but definitely will be an added bonus.thank you for the advice.


Yeah sounds like my place it's about 15 yrs. old now, I converted my cold room for my flower room. Here's what the vent looks like below. There was enough space above the door header to fit a new vent into the main plenum on the other side of the header. The wall for the flower room was built where that light bulb is in the 1st pic. I have a door coming into the cold room and another going into the flower room. The inline fan shown in the pic is what's now inside the room and sucks air in 24/7. You can see the inline top-right in the second pic in the finished room, threw one of those dryer vents on the end of the inline to prevent back-drafts. Those $5 racks in the ceiling were one of the best things I did, easy to hang shit and keep power bars well away from any water. If you want any ideas, I'd posted the complete build a few years back.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-flower-room-w-pics-from-start-to-finish.833896/


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 19, 2017)

freakin awesome reference/starting point for me,Cap! thank you! took a quick glance at your diy flower room thread and its already given me some good ideas.the racks on the ceiling are genius,im looking for those.i havent researched fans yet,are they variable speed? im thinking of just oversizing and grabbing an 8".that research is on my to do list,though.the total space is 8'hx7'lx2' wide.very,very narrow


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> freakin awesome reference/starting point for me,Cap! thank you! took a quick glance at your diy flower room thread and its already given me some good ideas.the racks on the ceiling are genius,im looking for those.i havent researched fans yet,are they variable speed? im thinking of just oversizing and grabbing an 8".that research is on my to do list,though.the total space is 8'hx7'lx2' wide.very,very narrow


Cheers, was worth the efforts, it's pretty well maintenance free other than cleaning it. I found those racks at either Home Depot or Lowes and they were cheap. Just screwed them to the beams with off-the-shelf steel clips, cheap, easy and practical. I'd recommend the variable speed controller and oversized inline on both exhaust and incoming, then you can literally "dial" your room in. I have them on both, have replaced only one exhaust inline, they pull harder through the filters and wear out faster.

That's enough space to grow some nice plants, a little difficult to get to the back but you'll manage, a long wand for some extra reach and you're good. Mine's only 4'x9.5'x7.5'H usable space is about 3.5x8' if I pack them in there. Just try and keep your floor space clear to about 4ft. high and you'll maximize your grow space. Good luck, it's fun building and you can customize little things to make your grow time more productive.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol the RIU clone king


@BobBitchen is a contender, don't count him out!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @BobBitchen is a contender, don't count him out!


Lol, that's exactly what I meant, that HE was the RIU King of Cloners. Pretty sure he'd have bush/fishboe tails on those Blue Ripper''s in 4-5 days


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2017)

Heading out to the Blue Rodeo concert downtown. Missed them early this year and wanted to catch them. Also scored fantastic seats today for Steely Dan, had never seen them and they're great musicians that rarely play up this way


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Heading out to the Blue Rodeo concert downtown. Missed them early this year and wanted to catch them. Also scored fantastic seats today for Steely Dan, had never seen them and they're great musicians that rarely play up this way


Saw Steely Dan a couple of times in the early 90's when they started touring again, 93 & 94 I believe,
they sounded fantastic, enjoy the show Gro !


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Saw Steely Dan a couple of times in the early 90's when they started touring again, 93 & 94 I believe,
> they sounded fantastic, enjoy the show Gro !


Blue Rodeo rocked it, great Canadian band that never really made it outside Canada, too Canadian? lol Really looking forward to Steely Dan, nice venue too, 5,000 seat theatre, should be killer


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh Hell Ya Make Sure To Bring Your Bic


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Oh Hell Ya Make Sure To Bring Your Bic


Lol, I remember those daze  Nowadays it's cell phone flashlights waving, not quite the same and can't light a joint - wtf?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I remember those daze  Nowadays it's cell phone flashlights waving, not quite the same and can't light a joint - wtf?


Cant Light A Joint What's The Point Of Going Imho. Plus The Ticket Prices Are Insanely High And A Band Like The Stones Well Its A Weeks Pay!!!! I'll Stick To My Dabbing Pipe And YouTube Peace


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Cant Light A Joint What's The Point Of Going Imho. Plus The Ticket Prices Are Insanely High And A Band Like The Stones Well Its A Weeks Pay!!!! I'll Stick To My Dabbing Pipe And YouTube Peace


No worries, that's an outside venue with open sides/back, just a roof over the seats. Brought my lighter and some Panama pre-rolls with a layer of sift to top them off, got a few nods from my neighbouring seats and a couple of them got real quiet afterwards, one might be still sitting there - lol

All the concerts I've been to this summer were under $100/seat or free hookups, don't mind that but yeah the big name concerts are ridiculous. Passed on seeing U2 Joshua Tree tour, tickets were gone by the time they released them and re-sales were $500+, I'll listen to my .mp3's at that price.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

No shortage of bees here, they're enjoying my Rose of Sharon in full bloom 

  

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 20, 2017)

I'd recommend the variable speed controller and oversized inline on both exhaust and incoming, then you can literally "dial" your room in. I have them on both[/QUOTE]
thank you gro,one more question if you dont mind,i searched unsuccesfully.are fans pulling air in(incoming)the same as exhaust inline fans? meaning if i get a 400cfm exhaust should i just buy the exact model and use as an incoming? holes cut in the cab wont 'cut' it?


----------



## Positivity (Aug 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No shortage of bees here, they're enjoying my Rose of Sharon in full bloom
> 
> View attachment 3997768 View attachment 3997769
> 
> Cheers



Whats up groerr


----------



## Positivity (Aug 20, 2017)

number 1 that pic is from google images

number 2 theres a rose of sharon church on my street

mind telling me why the f your posting tidbits of my personal info constantly

Hows the colombian good shit huh, happy to inspire you and fiji. Fiji visited once..wanted to chat. I wish you would of acted like this when you were here


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> I'd recommend the variable speed controller and oversized inline on both exhaust and incoming, then you can literally "dial" your room in. I have them on both


thank you gro,one more question if you dont mind,i searched unsuccesfully.are fans pulling air in(incoming)the same as exhaust inline fans? meaning if i get a 400cfm exhaust should i just buy the exact model and use as an incoming? holes cut in the cab wont 'cut' it?[/QUOTE]

Yes they're the same fans and variable controllers, only thing that changes is what they're used for. Sounds like you'll have to enlarge the existing hole(s) to fit.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

Flower garden at Day 26 & 19 (apparently stolen from Google) 

 
 

Afghan Kush:

 

Blue Ripper P1:

 

Blue Ripper P2:

 

Columbian Gold P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## Positivity (Aug 20, 2017)

amazing how your thread disappears so conveniently


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2017)

Ignore the troll, he's been reported and getting his crap deleted. Some people's kids


----------



## Positivity (Aug 20, 2017)

Come on now grower... With your parallel thread

Your the troll buddy.. Clear as can be

Why the fk you bringing up my info


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2017)

Positivity said:


> Come on now grower... With your parallel thread
> 
> Your the troll buddy.. Clear as can be
> 
> Why the fk you bringing up my info


Why can't you live up to your handle?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks to @Admin for cleaning up the troll shit so quick


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Why can't you live up to your handle?


Lol, it's the lights, those LED's can't flower worth shit, f*k it going back to incandescents


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Aug 21, 2017)

Wtf is wrong with posi?.......... strange behavior. 

So much to catch up on in this thread... nice ladies as usual. 

Think I'm gonna run the anesthesia next round. See if my hype/ memory is solid..... lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, it's the lights, those LED's can't flower worth shit, f*k it going back to incandescents


Awwwww shit- so THAT'S what I've been doing wrong all this time!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2017)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Wtf is wrong with posi?.......... strange behavior.
> 
> So much to catch up on in this thread... nice ladies as usual.
> 
> Think I'm gonna run the anesthesia next round. See if my hype/ memory is solid..... lol


No clue man, weird event, either on or off meds, spaced out either way.

Cheers, those Blue Rippers at the back are building some nice colas, donkey dicks at day 27 

Grabbed some camshots with lights off and on earlier:


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 22, 2017)

Goerrr much respect beautiful plants. Do you have an IG account I can follow?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2017)

Your jungle is looking bigger than ever!

Check it out - LED Horticulture Standard for Lighting:

http://www.ledsmagazine.com/articles/2017/08/asabe-publishes-a-metric-standard-for-led-based-horticultural-lighting.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Goerrr much respect beautiful plants. Do you have an IG account I can follow?


Hey thanks for popping in, trying to keep them green  No IG at the moment, just no time, this is a hobby so I keep updates/activities here only for now. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Your jungle is looking bigger than ever!
> 
> Check it out - LED Horticulture Standard for Lighting:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo, some of it is the genetics in there and longer veg. But this is also what I saw last summer when running negative DIF, big-ass colas and jungle-style growth.

Had seen that post on the S640 standard somewhere in the LED section, good stuff, would be nice to get some published standards to work with!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2017)

When I finally get around to building my indoor lab I am going to be hitting you up for advice!

Sorry - I didn't realize it was a sales ploy. One of the links in that article does take you to a nice article about an LED meter module and app for your phone.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> When I finally get around to building my indoor lab I am going to be hitting you up for advice!
> 
> Sorry - I didn't realize it was a sales ploy. One of the links in that article does take you to a nice article about an LED meter module and app for your phone.


Lol, you have an outdoor lab already, garden is looking great. Too bad about that male but not like you don't have some back up 

The info is legit, I'm sure they have some links out to try and sell you something from the magazine site. But they published the URL for the standards site and paper, you have to be a member though, it's subscription based.
http://elibrary.asabe.org/


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Mo, some of it is the genetics in there and longer veg. But this is also what I saw last summer when running negative DIF, big-ass colas and jungle-style growth.
> 
> Had seen that post on the S640 standard somewhere in the LED section, good stuff, would be nice to get some published standards to work with!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 22, 2017)

The Dawg said:


>


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2017)

Day 30 & 23, Blue Rippers at the back are massive. The cola shot is the Columbian Gold P1, with purple buds? 

   

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2017)

Impressive as always Gro


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Impressive as always Gro


Thanks Bob, decent run going, that Blue Ripper is a giant and frosting up nice. Not sure what to make of the purple Columbian Gold pheno, but it looks cool and smells good


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks Bob, decent run going, that Blue Ripper is a giant and frosting up nice. Not sure what to make of the purple Columbian Gold pheno, but it looks cool and smells good


What type of smells is that columbian giving off?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 24, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> What type of smells is that columbian giving off?


Kind Of A Musty Unshaven That Hasn't Taken A Bath In A Week Kind Of Smell


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> What type of smells is that columbian giving off?


Right now it's just an dirt/spicy smell, not sure if that's a good or bad indication, a bit early yet. These are regs and supposedly landrace, mainly sativa. Should be interesting to see how long it runs, no way this will go the 75-90 days though. Maybe 65-70 max Imo.

Here's the info on it from WoS:
http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/colombian-gold-regular.html


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Right now it's just an dirt/spicy smell, not sure if that's a good or bad indication, a bit early yet. These are regs and supposedly landrace, mainly sativa. Should be interesting to see how long it runs, no way this will go the 75-90 days though. Maybe 65-70 max Imo.
> 
> Here's the info on it from WoS:
> http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/colombian-gold-regular.html


I've smoked strains that smelled of little but spicy dirt... and they put my dick in the dirt! Only one way to find out. Damn, somebody's gonna have to do some testing. Tough job, but it has to be done...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've smoked strains that smelled of little but spicy dirt... and they put my dick in the dirt! Only one way to find out. Damn, somebody's gonna have to do some testing. Tough job, but it has to be done...


I will take one for the team and do some difficult but necessary sampling soon enough


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I will take one for the team and do some difficult but necessary sampling soon enough


That's the spirit! Your personal sacrifice for the greater good is most admirable!


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I will take one for the team and do some difficult but necessary sampling soon enough


 You are very selfless indeed!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's the spirit! Your personal sacrifice for the greater good is most admirable!





ThcGuy said:


> You are very selfless indeed!


lol, yeah it's all about being selfless and for the good of the community... cough, cough


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

Being a grower/breeder is a tough job.    

I finally sampled the MDL #1 Reveg the other day. One vape hit and I coughed my brains out. I wasn't expecting it to be so strong from the vape. It was very stony for a sativa. Might be the cure. It smells like pine forest floor and ivory soap. I had a great nap and woke up feeling like a new man!



It is full of seeds from the little Cinnamon male:




Here is the cola when it was growing and the little male is below with yellow leaves:



Closer look:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Right now it's just an dirt/spicy smell, not sure if that's a good or bad indication, a bit early yet. These are regs and supposedly landrace, mainly sativa. Should be interesting to see how long it runs, no way this will go the 75-90 days though. Maybe 65-70 max Imo.
> 
> Here's the info on it from WoS:
> http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/colombian-gold-regular.html


WoS pretty good company, i grew their strawberry blue and it was a nice daytime smoke , good luck and happy growing.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Being a grower/breeder is a tough job.
> 
> I finally sampled the MDL #1 Reveg the other day. One vape hit and I coughed my brains out. I wasn't expecting it to be so strong from the vape. It was very stony for a sativa. Might be the cure. It smells like pine forest floor and ivory soap. I had a great nap and woke up feeling like a new man!
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah some of us have to suck it up and grow 

Nice plant and babies as always, your backyard garden is the envy of RIU members


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> WoS pretty good company, i grew their strawberry blue and it was a nice daytime smoke , good luck and happy growing.


Cheers, I have some of that SB, when I bought some direct they sent some as freebies. Once in a while I'll throw in the odd seed, May drop one, it sounded good and have seen some grown here that looked good.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 25, 2017)

Some bud shots of all the plants.

Blue Harley, day 24:

 

Columbian Gold P2, day 29:

 

Afghan Kush P1, day 31:

 

Columbian Gold P1, day 31:

 

Blue Ripper P1, day 31:

 

Blue Ripper P2: Day 31:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2017)

Good soaking for the girls and off for the weekend. Gotta break in a party/pontoon boat my buddy just picked up, there will be a jay or two burned


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 26, 2017)

BR 91 days from germ, this one was a couple weeks ahead of the other keepers.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2017)

Wear your life jacket! There was a guy here the other day that fell off of his power boat and they found it going full speed in a tight circle. Found him a couple miles away treading water without a life jacket.

What kind of camera/lens are you using? Your pictures are so mesmerizing!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow SS you really confirmed BR as a frost monster there!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4000506 BR 91 days from germ, this one was a couple weeks ahead of the other keepers.


Nice one  Looks a lot like the F2/P5 female pheno that made those beans, orange hairs, should have some heavy blueberry terps


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wear your life jacket! There was a guy here the other day that fell off of his power boat and they found it going full speed in a tight circle. Found him a couple miles away treading water without a life jacket.
> 
> What kind of camera/lens are you using? Your pictures are so mesmerizing!


Good times, this thing was more like a luxury barge. Was jumping off it to swim not falling out of it 

I'm using the Canon T6i with the 10-55mm IS lens. The IS lens helps with stabilizing if you're not shooting on a tripod. A little difficult to get the right angle shots in a garden with a tripod


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2017)

Got back late today, girls were thirsty, the AK was a little crisp. lost some fans  Other than that they're doing fine and fattening up, just shy of 5 & 4 weeks at Day 34 & 27.

  

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking good as always.......


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as always.......


Cheers Evil, almost lost that AK, sucked up everything and dry as a bone in 55 hours 

See you got the 4x8 fired up, looking forward to some nice big plants in there I'll bet


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, almost lost that AK, sucked up everything and dry as a bone in 55 hours
> 
> See you got the 4x8 fired up, looking forward to some nice big plants in there I'll bet


Definitely brother looking forward to it. Letting the plants adjust to the soil mix before flipping the lights. Plants are responding very well to the brand new Super HPS horti bulbs.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 29, 2017)

Damn Is The Twin Towers The Blue Ripper


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Is The Twin Towers The Blue Ripper


Lol, yeah no controlling those BR beatches at the back, wild thangs  Surprised me how vigorous they were for F2's.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

Good news on the breeding front. The BR F2/BX1 road kill skunk pheno that has been stinking up my basement since it was in a party cup has sexed to be a ** MALE **  

Lucky bugger is going to get a lot of action 
 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah no controlling those BR beatches at the back, wild thangs  Surprised me how vigorous they were for F2's.


Oh Fudge Puppies I Just Might Be In Trouble With A 5 Week Veg


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Oh Fudge Puppies I Just Might Be In Trouble With A 5 Week Veg


No worries mate, those were about 5 weeks veg out of a party cup, they went 1/3/5gal and the 5gal up-pot was 5 days before the flip. Mine are kind of mutants though for F2's, the one you're running is an F2 back-crossed to my F1 male, that may have added a little vigour back 

Kidding aside, I'm going with those flipping from 5700k to 3500k/90cri, 1st veg with those 5700k's...


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No worries mate, those were about 5 weeks veg out of a party cup, they went 1/3/5gal and the 5gal up-pot was 5 days before the flip. Mine are kind of mutants though for F2's, the one you're running is an F2 back-crossed to my F1 male, that may have added a little vigour back
> 
> Kidding aside, I'm going with those flipping from 5700k to 3500k/90cri, 1st veg with those 5700k's...


Right On I Was Thinking I Might Be In Trouble


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Right On I Was Thinking I Might Be In Trouble


You have the same kelvin veg & flower (right?) so your stretch should be minimal. She's a fat beatch though, quite the root ball going, should stack well


----------



## GroErr (Aug 29, 2017)

Columbian Gold P1, still throwing out the purps 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You have the same kelvin veg & flower (right?) so your stretch should be minimal. She's a fat beatch though, quite the root ball going, should stack well


Ah Nope For The 1st 3 Weeks Of Veg It Was The 4000k Then At The Start Of Week 4 Of Veg I Turned The Meat Chips On 1/2 Power


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Ah Nope For The 1st 3 Weeks Of Veg It Was The 4000k Then At The Start Of Week 4 Of Veg I Turned The Meat Chips On 1/2 Power


Right, forgot about the 1750's mixed in there. Guess we'll find out soon enough what effect they have on the stretch


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Right, forgot about the 1750's mixed in there. Guess we'll find out soon enough what effect they have on the stretch


That The Reason I Turned Them On At The Start Of Week 4. Trying To Control Stretch


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2017)

Camshot of the jungle, that Blue Ripper P1 on the right is smelling heavy of berries 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Brother I Do Believe I Can Smell Her From Here


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother I Do Believe I Can Smell Her From Here


Cheers brother Dawg, she's all fruit, hope you have your own smelly lady to whiff soon


----------



## inventel (Sep 1, 2017)

in 3x3 tent with 315 sun system.

How many plants ?

4 in 3 gal?
9 in 3 gal?

thank you


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2017)

inventel said:


> in 3x3 tent with 315 sun system.
> 
> How many plants ?
> 
> ...


No need for more than 4 plants. I've seen it done very well with just one.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 1, 2017)

inventel said:


> in 3x3 tent with 315 sun system.
> 
> How many plants ?
> 
> ...


I would do two plants in 5 gallon pots.. Less sometimes equals more...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

inventel said:


> in 3x3 tent with 315 sun system.
> 
> How many plants ?
> 
> ...


I typically ran either 4x 3gal and 4x 5gal under a single LEC in the past, but in a larger space and yields were close but there's a lot of variables with strains and how long you veg them. Vegged for about 4-5 weeks out of a party cup 5gal's tend to fill 3.5x3.5' so in a 3x3 tent I think I'd stick to 4x 3gal vegged for 4 weeks or so. 

You may want to try different methods and find one you like and fits into your schedule/preferences. For example large plants in 3gal tend to need watering every other day once they get into flowering. 5gal's will give you an extra day typically. Running smaller plants and containers you could do a SOG, I ran one run with 9x 2gal (vegged for 2 weeks) in a pheno hunt and some nice phenos that pulled nice weight. But SOG is a bit more work, the smaller containers and 9x 2gal filled 3.5x3.5' and some were being watered daily towards the end. I also tried 2x 7gal and pulled about the same weight as 4x 3gal with a hell of a lot less work.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> I would do two plants in 5 gallon pots.. Less sometimes equals more...


Agreed, doing 2x well trained plants in 5 or 7gal can fill a 3x3' and pull some nice weight for sure. A lot less work doing less larger plants and sometimes better yields overall. It's about filling the footprint, including making use of whatever height you have available, not necessarily how many you can fit in.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

This Columbian Gold is looking and smelling impressive for just past the 5 week mark. At this pace, it won't go more than 8 weeks 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2017)

All of the sativa strains I have run will keep growing as long as you provide them light and food. I like to harvest them when the smell gets it's strongest.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> All of the sativa strains I have run will keep growing as long as you provide them light and food. I like to harvest them when the smell gets it's strongest.


Yeah I'll let it go until it's ready, just not seeing it going more than 3 weeks, seems to be maturing fast, not complaining though  Part of it is the environment, 10 min. of the 660 & 730nm initiators at 11.5/12.5 seem to be finishing everything faster. I'm good with the faster finishes as long as they have enough time to properly mature and this particular setup seems to have a nice balance. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

Some more bud shots. The Blue Harley BX1 filler is turning out to be a frosty bugger, looking like an 8 week pheno. The Blue Rippers will go 8+, maybe 9 weeks, both continue to fatten up, should be some heavy colas with another 3-4 weeks to go.

Blue Harley BX1, Day 30:




Blue Ripper F2/P1, Day 37:




Blue Ripper F2/P2, Day 37:




Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2017)

Centerfolds! All of them


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Centerfolds! All of them


Cheers Mo, just realized that Blue Harley is Day 30, not 35, even better  That pheno looks a lot like the Harlequin mother.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some more bud shots. The Blue Harley BX1 filler is turning out to be a frosty bugger, looking like an 8 week pheno. The Blue Rippers will go 8+, maybe 9 weeks, both continue to fatten up, should be some heavy colas with another 3-4 weeks to go.
> 
> Blue Harley BX1, Day 30:
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

Group shot, Day 37 & 30...

 

Cheers


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Group shot, Day 37 & 30...
> 
> View attachment 4003747
> 
> Cheers


Happy fkn family right there!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Happy fkn family right there!


Cheers Rolla J, smelly family at this stage


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Rolla J, smelly family at this stage


Haha damn right. All my house smells like is the flowering afghan lol 
But cheers this one is for you!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

Got to de-seeding the branch I'd hit on the Blue Pyramid last round. Should be some tasty treats in this bunch. The BP is the tangerine hash pheno, very skunky/kush indica. The BR male is the road kill skunk F1 pheno that's made some dank crosses like the Blue Harley. That small hit on a side branch made 124 viable seeds 

Blue Ripper F1/P1 male x Blue Pyramid P1 female

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

Bowl of Blue Pyramid, topped up with finger hash, I'm in for the night 

 

Cheers


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Bowl of Blue Pyramid, topped up with finger hash, I'm in for the night
> 
> View attachment 4004057make sure to enjoy the high b4 passing out. lol
> That bud is looking great
> ...


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Me 3 However I'm A Dabbing Fool This Weekend Hell I Even Went Cross-Eyed Last Night


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> make sure to enjoy the high b4 passing out. lol
> That bud is looking great
> 
> Cheers


Cheers, that BP is heavy indica. Don't usually smoke it during the day but knew I wasn't going out so said fkit


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Me 3 However I'm A Dabbing Fool This Weekend Hell I Even Went Cross-Eyed Last Night
> View attachment 4004060 View attachment 4004061


Saw that post in your thread, that stuff takes it up a notch, enjoy


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Saw that post in your thread, that stuff takes it up a notch, enjoy


 Yes The Golden Nectar Of The Gods


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2017)

Couple of bud shots while doing some maintenance. Putting on the frost & fat 


Blue Ripper pair Day 39, P1 & P2:

 
 

Columbian Gold pair Day 39 & 37, P1 & P2:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2017)

Some more trimming earlier, dipping into another bowl topped with finger hash 

Fireballs P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow! How was it?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

This Skunk #1 P7 turned out alright, going to hit a clone to see what else turns up. Has a strong smell & taste of eucalyptus with a skunky/hashy flavour underneath when burned, not bad. 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! How was it?


That Fireballs is f'n fire, you can see from the pic there's a bit of frost on her  Nice kushy/earthy flavour with some sweet undertones, nice flavour, smell and gets you ripped, 3 hunts find this pheno!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That Fireballs is f'n fire, you can see from the pic there's a bit of frost on her  Nice kushy/earthy flavour with some sweet undertones, nice flavour, smell and gets you ripped, 3 hunts find this pheno!


Looks great bro, I can taste that kush from here. I have a few FB's just starting 12/12 , looking for a male to make someF2's with.
Also have a few Blue Rippers just above ground, 
good times....


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks great bro, I can taste that kush from here. I have a few FB's just starting 12/12 , looking for a male to make someF2's with.
> Also have a few Blue Rippers just above ground,
> good times....


Cheers Bob, that pheno will get hit with something down the road, pass on those frost genes 

Glad to hear you popped some BR's, just in time for the QB's! Good luck with the phenos, the stronger the stem rub in veg, the frostier the pheno on those. That trait's been pretty consistent whether female or male in that line.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

Final trim for the Blue Harley and some finger treats. caught up on trimming now - lol

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

IR camshot of the flower room, well mainly that P1 Blue Ripper - lol The side cola leaning bottom-right might be heavier than the main!

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> IR camshot of the flower room, well mainly that P1 Blue Ripper - lol The side cola leaning bottom-right might be heavier than the main!
> 
> View attachment 4005061
> 
> Cheers


I find it interesting that the IR image of the plants always shows them in white, as in cooler than their surroundings. Might it be that they're still transpiring in the dark?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I find it interesting that the IR image of the plants always shows them in white, as in cooler than their surroundings. Might it be that they're still transpiring in the dark?


Not sure if that's what's going on, could be why they're highlighted. I think of them as just throwing out a beam and anything in that path gets highlighted. Kind of like a flashlight.

I can force the IR on even with the lights on, just looks like a grey picture, kinda cool.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2017)

Pics of the group from last night, day 40/33, couple of bud shots today. All just shy of 6 weeks & 5 weeks for the little Blue Harley, killing it in the frost department that one and it's the youngest 




Blue Harley BX1, Day 34:



Columbian Gold P1, Day 41:



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2017)

That Colombian is looking pretty frosty too!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That Colombian is looking pretty frosty too!


Definitely not a slouch, can't wait to taste that one


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2017)

Coming up, these 4x 2gal made it through a hunt that started with ~20 seeds. Holding them in 2gal's, they'll go into 5's 7-10 days before flipping.

Just switched out the COBs in there, all these are 4000k Citi COBs. Will help with reducing the stretch. Put the 5700k's in the seedling cabinet so they'll step down in kelvin as they get moved into veg.

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 6, 2017)

Who The Fuck Is Waldo??? Come On Inquiring Minds Wants To Know


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Who The Fuck Is Waldo??? Come On Inquiring Minds Wants To Know


Just some weird dude who dresses funny.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Who The Fuck Is Waldo??? Come On Inquiring Minds Wants To Know





ttystikk said:


> Just some weird dude who dresses funny.


Lol, Waldo is a male I spotted from about 2 weeks above soil, just looked a little different and nicknamed him. He's a Blue Ripper x Blue Dream male crossed with Blue Harley = Waldo's Harley


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Coming up, these 4x 2gal made it through a hunt that started with ~20 seeds. Holding them in 2gal's, they'll go into 5's 7-10 days before flipping.
> 
> Just switched out the COBs in there, all these are 4000k Citi COBs. Will help with reducing the stretch. Put the 5700k's in the seedling cabinet so they'll step down in kelvin as they get moved into veg.
> 
> ...


Lookin good as usual...

Say... could you do me a favour next time you have the camera out? Maybe get a little more up close and personal with one of girls vegging and take a pick or two? Side and top? And tag me?

Doesnt matter which one...

Im dialling in on my cobs finally and since yours plants always seem to be in such good health.... itll be a good measure of where i need to get too... so id like a closer look at leaves and stems and stalk.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Lookin good as usual...
> 
> Say... could you do me a favour next time you have the camera out? Maybe get a little more up close and personal with one of girls vegging and take a pick or two? Side and top? And tag me?
> 
> ...


Cheers, yeah will pull them out and grab a couple of close up shots. They look like shit to me right now, just holding them in 2gal to slow them down. Will up-pot them to 5 gal this weekend, trellis them and they should be good to flip about 10 days later.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Lookin good as usual...
> 
> Say... could you do me a favour next time you have the camera out? Maybe get a little more up close and personal with one of girls vegging and take a pick or two? Side and top? And tag me?
> 
> ...


@Gquebed, here are some closer shots of those veggers...

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

  

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

  

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking good as usual bro!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as usual bro!


Cheers Evil, excited to try the first WH and that TPR, it looks dank in veg


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 6, 2017)

We need smell-o-vision lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> We need smell-o-vision lol


That could get people in trouble...


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> @Gquebed, here are some closer shots of those veggers...
> 
> Waldo's Harley F1/P1:
> 
> ...


Thanks @GroErr 

Those look like shit to you? You're setting the bar high...lol

But your pics are giving me some confidence. I'm outta the woods now... LOL

It's been a bitch dialing in. I have two strains going that I know well, Black Ice and Northern Lights 5. Both a very hardy strains and can take a good bit of abuse. However, the NL is from fem seed and a little sensitive... but still a tough bitch. 
Anyway, finding the right ratio between phosphorous and cal mag was a real c#@t with only a couple plants going. But I'm close now. Some fine tuning left to do...

I'm also out of time. Gotta get the show on the road and pick a mom and cut some clones... like right after I have coffee.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Thanks @GroErr
> 
> Those look like shit to you? You're setting the bar high...lol
> 
> ...


Cheers hope that helps, sounds like you're getting things dialled in. Reason I say they look like crap is I've been doing the same thing since switching veg lights from the blurples to the white Citi 1212 COBs. I don't like chasing defs but had to adjust my feeding in veg. Typically I'd feed them every 3rd or 4th watering at this stage to keep them green and healthy. These I've had to feed lightly (300 ppm) every other watering to keep them looking decent.

You hear that they "need more cal-mag" under white LED's. I don't think it's just cal-mag, they just respond and require different feeding under these lights. Balanced feeds at low ppm's took care of any defs which were starting to show early.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers hope that helps, sounds like you're getting things dialled in. Reason I say they look like crap is I've been doing the same thing since switching veg lights from the blurples to the white Citi 1212 COBs. I don't like chasing defs but had to adjust my feeding in veg. Typically I'd feed them every 3rd or 4th watering at this stage to keep them green and healthy. These I've had to feed lightly (300 ppm) every other watering to keep them looking decent.
> 
> You hear that they "need more cal-mag" under white LED's. I don't think it's just cal-mag, they just respond and require different feeding under these lights. Balanced feeds at low ppm's took care of any defs which were starting to show early.


I agree... its not just cal mag. Its about finding the right proportions of it all. 

In promix i have had to feed every watering. My water starts at 240 ppm and i bump it to 350 ish with cal mag and bump it again to 500ish with P. Because the cal mag has some N with it i dont mess with that. Thats the light feed. The next watering is the heavy feed. Bump the 240 water with cal mag to 350ish and then use my usual veg mix of N P K, except with lower N which comes to about 750ish ppm. So i go back and forth like that. The nute usage astounds me. 

Its not ideal yet. Thinking maybe i could come down a bit in K. 

One thing is for certain in my enviro... i need to keep on the cal mag & P in the right ratio. 

Anyway... i was thinking... even with the cobs 24" above canopy and dimmed to 75% the plants were drooping after 10 hous just from over work. It seems. So... when my clones are ready for veg i am going to try an experiment... just going to shut off a rotating 2 of the 4 lights for a 1/2 hour at a time to give them a "cloud shade" break. And dial back the nutes a bit....


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> I agree... its not just cal mag. Its about finding the right proportions of it all.
> 
> In promix i have had to feed every watering. My water starts at 240 ppm and i bump it to 350 ish with cal mag and bump it again to 500ish with P. Because the cal mag has some N with it i dont mess with that. Thats the light feed. The next watering is the heavy feed. Bump the 240 water with cal mag to 350ish and then use my usual veg mix of N P K, except with lower N which comes to about 750ish ppm. So i go back and forth like that. The nute usage astounds me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, any changes indoor can have huge impact. Forces you to read the plants a little closer, not a bad thing. That's interesting, the last paragraph got me thinking maybe GLR is a good option under these white LED's. Key is to make as few changes as possible, ideally one at a time to validate results. Otherwise you're chasing variables and it's difficult to nail down one factor.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, any changes indoor can have huge impact. Forces you to read the plants a little closer, not a bad thing. That's interesting, the last paragraph got me thinking maybe GLR is a good option under these white LED's. Key is to make as few changes as possible, ideally one at a time to validate results. Otherwise you're chasing variables and it's difficult to nail down one factor.


I see your point. Changing the light sched just when im diallimg in the nutes... bad idea...lol 

Anyway almost there. Looking forward to much better run than the last two. I know the strain im running and so i know it should do the 1 gpw no problem if all goes well. Should even exceed it...so it will be a good measure of where im at...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2017)

Positive thoughts for those living in Florida right now and hoping those on the islands that have already been hit make it though this storm, incredible power in that storm if anyone's seen the damage. My brother and his wife are 20 miles inland but this thing is fierce and location probably won't mater much if it hits land. There is no such thing as evacuation for them, he's a firefighter and his wife works in the emergency department at the local hospital. They'll be dispatched to wherever help is needed, whether it hits their area hard or not, they're in for a rough ride over the next week.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Positive thoughts for those living in Florida right now and hoping those on the islands that have already been hit make it though this storm, incredible power in that storm if anyone's seen the damage. My brother and his wife are 20 miles inland but this thing is fierce and location probably won't mater much if it hits land. There is no such thing as evacuation for them, he's a firefighter and his wife works in the emergency department at the local hospital. They'll be dispatched to wherever help is needed, whether it hits their area hard or not, they're in for a rough ride over the next week.


I hear your concern and I have faith they'll be okay. They're clearly highly trained and very capable people. The worst that's likely to befall them is that they probably won't be getting a lot of sleep next week...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hear your concern and I have faith they'll be okay. They're clearly highly trained and very capable people. The worst that's likely to befall them is that they probably won't be getting a lot of sleep next week...


Cheers, I'm sure they'll be fine, they've been through some rough systems in the past. Like you said though, neither will get a lot of sleep and hopefully no dumb-asses to deal with. My brother says the worst part of some of these events are the scumbag looters. He says the most dangerous part of his job has been regular calls to some of his "customers" that weigh 600+ lbs, only place he's ever been injured on the job, lifting them - lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, I'm sure they'll be fine, they've been through some rough systems in the past. Like you said though, neither will get a lot of sleep and hopefully no dumb-asses to deal with. My brother says the worst part of some of these events are the scumbag looters. He says the most dangerous part of his job has been regular calls to some of his "customers" that weigh 600+ lbs, only place he's ever been injured on the job, lifting them - lol


Maybe we could get a fund started and solicit donations for an engine hoist?

What a uniquely American disorder, that he has regular "customers"- plural!- who weigh that much and aren't undergoing intensive treatment for it.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe we could get a fund started and solicit donations for an engine hoist?
> 
> What a uniquely American disorder, that he has regular "customers"- plural!- who weigh that much and aren't undergoing intensive treatment for it.


That's what I said when he first told me, wtf are you guys doing lifting them? You'd think they'd have exactly some form of hoist for that kind of weight. Apparently they have a few of these "regulars", they can't move or even get out of their house on their own so they call them when they need a lift(?). Wouldn't it be cheaper to get them in a program to lose weight, medical care, proper eating, exercise and the like? Shit it would be cheaper to have doctors make house calls than send a troop of firefighters with all that equipment to move them ffs.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2017)

Quick IR camshot this morning, colas aren't getting any smaller 



Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Quick IR camshaft this morning, colas aren't getting any smaller
> 
> View attachment 4007176
> 
> Cheers


Lumpy cam, that's a heck of an idle!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lumpy cam, that's a heck of an idle!


lmao, f*n spell checker on here sucks, always does that, unless I'm paying attention and change it before posting it changes camshot into camshaft, try it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> lmao, f*n spell checker on here sucks, always does that, unless I'm paying attention and change it before posting it changes camshot into camshaft, try it


I feel you!

I'm on a smartphone and Swype's autocorrect is the name of my existence, lol

I've got a soft spot in my heart for lumpy cams, too- I've built a few hot rod motors in my day.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2017)

Group and bud shots at day 44 & 37. Buds on the 2x Blue Rippers at the back and the Columbian Gold P1 (purple) are all getting dense. A few grams in those 3 

 
 


Blue Harley BX1, day 37:

 

Columbian Gold P2, day 42:

 

Columbian Gold P1, day 44:

 

Blue Ripper P1, day 44:

 

Blue Ripper P2, day 44:

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

They all look ready except the last one.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> They all look ready except the last one.


Getting there for sure but they'll go another 7-12 days, the Columbian Gold P1 should be first and ready by next weekend at less than 8 weeks


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lumpy cam, that's a heck of an idle!


LOL That was an awesome one....you should have left it. :0)

The cycle is prceeding nicely.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL That was an awesome one....you should have left it. :0)
> 
> The cycle is prceeding nicely.


Cheers JD, couple of nice phenos in there. Lol, my OCD doesn't allow for spelling mistakes


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> . Lol, my OCD doesn't allow for spelling mistakes


Neither Does Spell Check


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

LOL, I have what I refer to as "Monk Moments" on occasion.

Not too often though....I could use more tidiness.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL, I have what I refer to as "Monk Moments" on occasion.
> 
> Not too often though....I could use more tidiness.


OCD. Not just an issue, it's a lifestyle!


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Guys I need help please I m just about to finish with here suddenly I don't know what wrong


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like a root issue. Slide her out of the pot and take a look.


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks like a root issue. Slide her out of the pot and take a look.


So what she'll I do after that sorry I just new


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks like a root issue. Slide her out of the pot and take a look.


So what she'll I do after that sorry I just new do I have to flush it


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> So what she'll I do after that sorry I just new do I have to flush it


It does look like an issue with the roots, looks very wet in the pic as well, may have developed some root rot. Make sure there's proper drainage in the bottom of that pot, then flush it with plain water. Let it dry out some and you can try some H202 (3% hydrogen peroxide) for a couple of waterings at 150 ppm, it won't hurt it at low ppm's and should clear minor root rot.


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> It does look like an issue with the roots, looks very wet in the pic as well, may have developed some root rot. Make sure there's proper drainage in the bottom of that pot, then flush it with plain water. Let it dry out some and you can try some H202 (3% hydrogen peroxide) for a couple of waterings at 150 ppm, it won't hurt it at low ppm's and should clear minor root rot.


Thanks so I have to wait first dry and flush it or first flush it


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Thanks so I have to wait first dry and flush it or first flush it


You're probably better to flush now, it's suffering anyhow and if there's anything causing lock-out it should clear any build up of salts/nutes. Just make sure excess water is draining well out the bottom or punch a couple of more holes in it if not.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Thanks so I have to wait first dry and flush it or first flush it


Let it dry out first. The poor thing is drowning.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2017)

This Columbian Gold P1 pheno is looking pretty well done at day 46. Couple of more days, maybe one more watering. Buds are tight, hairs are turned. 7 week, purple pheno with decent production, that's f'n awesome  

Some testers are likely to "fall off" soon 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Let it dry out first. The poor thing is drowning.


Good point, the soil looks packed and holding water. Transplant might be in order, maybe a little more peat or the like.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Good point, the soil looks packed and holding water. Transplant might be in order, maybe a little more peat or the like.


Definitely for next time, might be a lil late for this one.

That's a big pot for a small plant and it's way wet. If the pot itself was in the sunlight it might evaporate more from the soil surface than the plant would transpire. Even a breeze across the top the pot might help. Anything to dry it out.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Definitely for next time, might be a lil late for this one.
> 
> That's a big pot for a small plant and it's way wet. If the pot itself was in the sunlight it might evaporate more from the soil surface than the plant would transpire. Even a breeze across the top the pot might help. Anything to dry it out.


Fabric pots are great for that and more forgiving. I like them outdoor as much as indoor. More watering but great root balls with the air pruning.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 10, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi Guys I need help please I m just about to finish with here suddenly I don't know what wrong


Hey.
Looks like a couple i had....lol

Prolly drowning... flush it and then repot with some extra medium ...in a pot with good drainage.

That how i got mine back.

But...by the looks of the buds not sure how much time those have left....wonder if it is enough to bring them back in time to still pack on more weight....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> This Columbian Gold P1 pheno is looking pretty well done at day 46. Couple of more days, maybe one more watering. Buds are tight, hairs are turned. 7 week, purple pheno with decent production, that's f'n awesome
> 
> Some testers are likely to "fall off" soon
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful plant Gro , and a fantastic photo. Iv been staring at it for a minute


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2017)

Did you take any cuts of it ?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 11, 2017)

Blue Ripper #1 stacking at 3 weeks


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> That is one beautiful plant Gro , and a fantastic photo. Iv been staring at it for a minute


Cheers Bob, just about to post a pic in the dark cycle, looks good to go, hope she smokes as good as she looks 



BobBitchen said:


> Did you take any cuts of it ?


Oh yeah, cloned easy too, like 12 days. Have one in a 1gal ready to clone again and almost ready to up-pot  If I have the space for my last run this year I'll likely run it again


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #1 stacking at 3 weeks
> View attachment 4008619


Thanks for the update, nice one #4, the way it's stacking she's looking like a donkey dick pheno


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

Here's the CG P1 in the dark, not seeing much left to go. She had water-only twice, will likely give her one more watering tomorrow and pull by Thursday when she's dry at Day 50. Still drying up every other day so she can take one more 




Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

Beautiful ladies! How different do the two CGs smell?


----------



## lukio (Sep 11, 2017)

that columbian gold gave me a semi...

very nice bro


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful ladies! How different do the two CGs smell?


Cheers mo, nothing too extreme on either one smell-wise, earthy is all I'm getting from either right now but I got hit with some flu bug on Saturday so can't smell shit right now. The smaller filler is almost ready as well, it's at day 45 now and may go 52-55 at most. I'm pretty sure a tester "fell off" P1 when I was taking pics earlier


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

lukio said:


> that columbian gold gave me a semi...
> 
> very nice bro


Thanks lukio, got a lucky pull on that one. If she smokes well she's a keeper and potential breeder


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

Get well GroErr! 
Take Zinc!


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 11, 2017)

According To Brother Mohican We Can Now Add Cure's The Common Cold. Zink Oxide The Wonder Metal


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

It works - anti viral.

Zicam is the best product.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

Probably a last look at this lot, will start pulling the CG's and AK by end of the week. That'll make room for a new batch of 4x 5gal while the rest finish up.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, a small bud "fell off" that Columbian Gold, could be dry by tomorrow night


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 11, 2017)

I Get It "Fell Off"


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Probably a last look at this lot, will start pulling the CG's and AK by end of the week. That'l make room for a new batch of 4x 5gal while the rest finish up.
> 
> View attachment 4008940 View attachment 4008941
> 
> Cheers


Chunky as fuuuuuu...ck...


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Guys please I need help she turns yellow and she is in 2 week flowering I flushed her 3 days ago


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2017)

Feed her.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 12, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi Guys please I need help she turns yellow and she is in 2 week flowering I flushed her 3 days ago


She's in pretty rough shape, nutrient defs, root issues, possibly some critters. Have you checked her for bugs/eggs on the underside of the leaves?

Even if it's not critters, she looks totally stressed out and not getting the nutrients needed in that soil. I'd try is transplanting it into fresh soil, make sure you have some peat and perlite in there for proper drainage, good drainage in the new pot and maybe some H202 at 150 ppm for a couple of waterings for the roots.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 12, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi Guys please I need help she turns yellow and she is in 2 week flowering I flushed her 3 days ago


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 12, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi Guys please I need help she turns yellow and she is in 2 week flowering I flushed her 3 days ago


One thing I noticed except the plants. The saucers under your pots have salt build up. Which indicates your are feeding to run off but allowing them to soak that run off back up which will cause salts to build up in your medium and cause lock outs.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 12, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> One thing I noticed except the plants. The saucers under your pots have salt build up. Which indicates your are feeding to run off but allowing them to soak that run off back up which will cause salts to build up in your medium and cause lock outs.


I didn't see those saucers you mention but that's what I've been thinking all along, there's something wrong with the roots and drainage is the likely cause. Whether it's the soil mix, pots, saucers holding water/run-off or all of the above.

She's at the edge of potential for recovery. I'd give it one shot and transplant into a fabric pot for proper drainage and some air to those roots. Otherwise she's a goner


----------



## numberfour (Sep 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks for the update, nice one #4, the way it's stacking she's looking like a donkey dick pheno


Thanks GroErr, the plant I posted was #2, noticed tonight when watering. #1 is smaller, tighter nodes (pics soon) and seriously loud, its really sweet with hints of lemon which I take it are from the JTR side? Mrs 4 reckons Sherbet Dip!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 12, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks GroErr, the plant I posted was #2, noticed tonight when watering. #1 is smaller, tighter nodes (pics soon) and seriously loud, its really sweet with hints of lemon which I take it are from the JTR side? Mrs 4 reckons Sherbet Dip!
> 
> View attachment 4009258


Hey nice, thanks for the update. Don't know what that Sherbet Dip smells like but it sounds good  Sweet/fruity is common in most phenos from the Blueberry side. The odd pheno, I ran an F1 for a long time including outdoor, and another F2/P3 pheno add that underlying lemon hash smell. Definitely from the JTR side, she was loud lemons and pinesol  Sounds like a good one!

Those phenos with the lemon (limonene) have performed well outdoor for mould/PM resistance.

This was last year's outdoor BR


----------



## GroErr (Sep 12, 2017)

Just posted this in the donkey dicks thread 

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Just posted this in the donkey dicks thread
> 
> View attachment 4009351
> 
> Cheers


Mr Ed's girlfriend is jelly.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 12, 2017)

I want some colombian gold LOL looks DANK!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I want some colombian gold LOL looks DANK!


Cheers Evil, she a beauty pheno. I happened to have hit her with fresh CG male pollen on one branch. She could have some purple offspring 

Smoked a couple of hits off that tester tonight, smell and taste is off still with this bug but tasted earthy/spicy/musky, not bad for not cured, smooth. And it definitely works


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2017)

That seven week GC posting was epic Gro. If she is strong with flavor, then
work her into the program! :0)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't look unless you want nightmares!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Don't look unless you want nightmares!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Banana?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2017)

Javadog said:


> That seven week GC posting was epic Gro. If she is strong with flavor, then
> work her into the program! :0)


Cheers JD, nice buzz, will judge the flavour when I get some smell and taste buds back but tasted pretty good on the tester


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

Giant alien grasshopper.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Giant alien grasshopper.


Shit yeah, finally see it, bulging eyes and all - lol


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Giant alien grasshopper.


Oh Hell I Thought You Were Talking About The Snake On The Left


----------



## GroErr (Sep 13, 2017)

Pulled 2 of the 5 gal, a gem and a dud (my doing) out tonight at day 49/7 weeks.

For reference the door is 36" wide and door knob is 37" from the floor

Columbian Gold P1, purple goodness, decent production, solid buds.

   

Afghan Kush P1, f'd this one up, got way too dry about 5 weeks in when I was away, never recovered. Straight to the hash bin for this one. Have the clone, will run it later. Wasn't a bad plant coming in, coulda been pheno 

  

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Sep 14, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey nice, thanks for the update. Don't know what that Sherbet Dip smells like but it sounds good  Sweet/fruity is common in most phenos from the Blueberry side. The odd pheno, I ran an F1 for a long time including outdoor, and another F2/P3 pheno add that underlying lemon hash smell. Definitely from the JTR side, she was loud lemons and pinesol  Sounds like a good one!
> 
> Those phenos with the lemon (limonene) have performed well outdoor for mould/PM resistance.
> 
> ...


The BR #1 is just rocking it for me in every department so far, huge loud terps, frost, shes short with tight node spacing. #2 isnt bad at all and think shes more blueberry leaner but I love very loud plants at week 3 

BR performed well outdoors for you then, good to know about the limonene as I need a couple of good strains for next years outdoors misadventures 

Heres the Blue Ripper #1


----------



## GroErr (Sep 14, 2017)

numberfour said:


> The BR #1 is just rocking it for me in every department so far, huge loud terps, frost, shes short with tight node spacing. #2 isnt bad at all and think shes more blueberry leaner but I love very loud plants at week 3
> 
> BR performed well outdoors for you then, good to know about the limonene as I need a couple of good strains for next years outdoors misadventures
> 
> ...


Cheers no4, I can see that #1 is starting up some early frost, always a good sign, frost and loud. Looking and sounding like a winner!

Thought I'd mention that about those lemon strains. We get warm days/cool nights starting around mid-August, causes a lot of dew/moisture and can quickly lead to mould or PM in the last few weeks outdoor.

I remember having PM issues with some indica's early on when I started indoor. The JTR (same one I used for the BR crosses) was sitting next to and touching a Bubba Kush that got covered in PM. JTR just kept going as if nothing had happened


----------



## GroErr (Sep 14, 2017)

The remaining buds getting there. Will clean up the room and reset it this weekend while these finish. By the time they stretch these will be done/out.

Blue Harley, Day 43, 10-12 days...

 

Columbian Gold P2, Day 50, 4-6 days...

 

Blue Ripper P1, Day 50, 10-12 days...

 

Blue Ripper P2, Day 50, ~2 weeks...

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2017)

Trimming time!


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Trimming time!


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 14, 2017)

When i have multiple weed strains i like to make a chop salad! Take a nug of each and chop it up, roll it up, smoke it up!
They are all looking mighty delish! Thats a garden to be jelly over hahaha


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's My Blue Ripper Week 1 Day 4 Of Flower


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Trimming time!


Easy for the CG, hardly anything to trim on that one, just chopped and hung, huge weight on her  The AK is easy, there were no leaves left and it'll go straight to the bin when it's dry - lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> When i have multiple weed strains i like to make a chop salad! Take a nug of each and chop it up, roll it up, smoke it up!
> They are all looking mighty delish! Thats a garden to be jelly over hahaha


Nice, a little bud smorgasbord! Cheers, smelling pretty good too as I get my sense of smell back


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Here's My Blue Ripper Week 1 Day 4 Of Flower
> View attachment 4010637 View attachment 4010639


Thanks for posting her up Dawg. She's a beauty, nice job, she's the first BR I've seen grown in hydro and doesn't seem to be minding her wet roots one bit  

Can you say hydro donkey dicks?


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks for posting her up Dawg. She's a beauty, nice job, she's the first BR I've seen grown in hydro and doesn't seem to be minding her wet roots one bit
> 
> Can you say hydro donkey dicks?


Brother Its All In The Way You Hold Your Tongue When Applying Nutrients


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

This Blue Harley BX1 filler is looking like another 7 week pheno. Day 45 and maturing quick 

  

Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 16, 2017)

Fast, Fat and Frosty.... A very good combination!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Fast, Fat and Frosty.... A very good combination!


Cheers HydroDan, just a tester and small, maybe a zip + but a good indicator of how that back-cross went. Looks and smells much like the mother other than structure/yield. Better run some more pollen and run a larger batch for a new year's fairy run


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

A clean-up and flip for a new batch of 4x 5gal @ Day 0. Will throw in another 4 ~3 weeks from now. Not bad size coming in. They came from 4000k Citi 1212's vs 5700k so the stretch should be less. We'll soon see, the last two BR's from seed at the back were about this size coming in 

 

The group and zoom-in on the batch at the back. Those BR colas are getting massive 

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2017)

Pulled the Columbian Gold P2 pheno, 53 light cycles, wasn't going anywhere, done. Not a lot of smell off this one, just the earthy smell with some pine or the like in the background. Not bad for a spare 3 gal though. A nice contribution to the hash bucket 

  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2017)

RIU won't let me like this! 

What hash method do you use?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2017)

RIU is glitching out!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> RIU won't let me like this!
> 
> What hash method do you use?


Hey Mo, I turn it all into sift then use it for whatever I want, mainly coco caps, daily medicine for me. I don't smoke or vape that much myself and always have a good stash of primo smoke around. So any phenos that don't have some wow factor generally just go into the treats bin 

Yeah this database timeout thing has been going on for a week or so. Site's going to crash or they'll take it down for db maintenance. If you hit refresh after getting the error dialog box 99% of the time the post or like was fine.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2017)

So a twist of events on the breeding front. I'd pulled that nice looking and smelling Blue Ripper F2 male and flowered it out. The pods never opened, or at least most didn't. Got some pollen but maybe 10% of what I should have. Tried another clone and same thing. Bummer, will have to hunt through the F2's again for F3's.

 

However, perhaps events are just unfolding with a different twist. While running some testers in the F2/BX1 line, I pulled that F2/BX1 road kill skunk male. He was too big to flower, but one of his clones is just getting prepared to flip  
He just came out of a party cup, will veg for a week or so and flip 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2017)

I need to get some of Doc's work this year so can't wait to see how you get on with the TPR 

Blue Harley, 28 days
 

Blue Ripper #2


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> I need to get some of Doc's work this year so can't wait to see how you get on with the TPR
> 
> Blue Harley, 28 days
> View attachment 4012413
> ...


Hoping for one of his purple phenos on that one, been meaning to run some of his gear for a while. Looks beautiful, should do well.

Thanks for the update, beauties, both are starting to get caked in QB frost


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking good in there G, my Blue Harley is bouncing back nicely now after switching back to organics and a good defoliation to clean her up. Just dropped some fookies beans and the BR are on deck. Making it a point to grow out the stuff gifted to me by fellow growers before touching my seed stash (aside from the auto's), it's the least I can do for those kind enough to share genetics 

Those monster BR's you have going there in the back have me excited about popping the beans


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 19, 2017)

@GroErr -- Seeing when this thread started and knowing you had others before it, all I can say is "respect". You've been at this for a while. I'm just getting set up to do some controlled breeding on a very small scale, and will either do one or two winter grows per year... so its going to be a VERY long slow process between generations. I also won't have the ability to grow larger numbers and choose the best ones, limited space will dictate small handfuls at a time. But this is all for personal use, and so far the genetics I'm starting with are pretty solid, so it'll keep things fun and interesting. Anyway, just checking in to see how its done!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good in there G, my Blue Harley is bouncing back nicely now after switching back to organics and a good defoliation to clean her up. Just dropped some fookies beans and the BR are on deck. Making it a point to grow out the stuff gifted to me by fellow growers before touching my seed stash (aside from the auto's), it's the least I can do for those kind enough to share genetics
> 
> Those monster BR's you have going there in the back have me excited about popping the beans


Cheers Evil, glad to hear that BH is still going, haven't seen any duds pop on those, glad to hear she's still on for a flip, they (BH) don't typically throw off much smell until about 4 weeks into flowering so don't go by what they smell like in veg  Would be great if you could find some room for a few BR seeds, not many duds in that BX1 run, have seen some very nice phenos pop, just flipped 2 myself, couldn't decide between them so ran them both! cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

Humanrob said:


> @GroErr -- Seeing when this thread started and knowing you had others before it, all I can say is "respect". You've been at this for a while. I'm just getting set up to do some controlled breeding on a very small scale, and will either do one or two winter grows per year... so its going to be a VERY long slow process between generations. I also won't have the ability to grow larger numbers and choose the best ones, limited space will dictate small handfuls at a time. But this is all for personal use, and so far the genetics I'm starting with are pretty solid, so it'll keep things fun and interesting. Anyway, just checking in to see how its done!


Hey thanks for popping in and positive comments  Not a problem going slow, I'm sort of restricted myself but whether it takes 2 or 10 years doesn't matter, the process of breeding /chucking is a lot of fun, and can be quite rewarding. I've hit some beautiful phenos on the first runs, and had to wait years to find "the one" so I can move the line further along. More than 2 years and still haven't found an F2 male for the Blue Ripper's, but I found a killer BX1 male so will work the line in that direction and go back to hunt for an F2 killer male. I can't run more than about 20-25 seeds at a time, but multiple batches over time works for me. If you think you need patience to grow, wait until you see how your patience is stretched when trying to breed! lol Cheers and good luck with the grows/chucking!


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks for popping in and positive comments  Not a problem going slow, I'm sort of restricted myself but whether it takes 2 or 10 years doesn't matter, the process of breeding /chucking is a lot of fun, and can be quite rewarding. I've hit some beautiful phenos on the first runs, and had to wait years to find "the one" so I can move the line further along. More than 2 years and still haven't found an F2 male for the Blue Ripper's, but I found a killer BX1 male so will work the line in that direction and go back to hunt for an F2 killer male. I can't run more than about 20-25 seeds at a time, but multiple batches over time works for me. If you think you need patience to grow, wait until you see how your patience is stretched when trying to breed! lol Cheers and good luck with the grows/chucking!



Ya, I'm one week in and I'm already impatient! LOL I'll do two runs this winter, each having some spaces for seeds, some for meds. All the new crosses made won't be tested until next year -- the winter of 2018/2019. In our world of immediate gratification, this is almost unimaginable... even for an old guy like me. 

Eventually I hope I can work out a way to (a) grow year round indoors, and (b) have a tent system where I'm popping more seeds periodically (instead of just twice a year), so that I have plants in various stages and I have results rolling in more frequently. I think that would spread the love out more.  For this first go, I've calculated that I can get the most out of the time period with two bigger waves of plants, and efficiency rules the day.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey GroErr, If you don't mind, what genetics did you start with for your Blue Ripper and Blue Harley?... Not that I have enough grows left in me for a breeding program... Just curious.. Beautiful work you've done!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

Humanrob said:


> Ya, I'm one week in and I'm already impatient! LOL I'll do two runs this winter, each having some spaces for seeds, some for meds. All the new crosses made won't be tested until next year -- the winter of 2018/2019. In our world of immediate gratification, this is almost unimaginable... even for an old guy like me.
> 
> Eventually I hope I can work out a way to (a) grow year round indoors, and (b) have a tent system where I'm popping more seeds periodically (instead of just twice a year), so that I have plants in various stages and I have results rolling in more frequently. I think that would spread the love out more.  For this first go, I've calculated that I can get the most out of the time period with two bigger waves of plants, and efficiency rules the day.


Yeah I get the instant gratification thing, I'd think you should be over 40+ or it could go badly - lol I've had the odd plant that was a bitch to pollinate, waiting for my bounty at the end and no seeds, that's trying on your patience. But eventually months later I tried leaving it with the pollen overnight and it produced my seeds, just took about 6 months to get back to it - lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Hey GroErr, If you don't mind, what genetics did you start with for your Blue Ripper and Blue Harley?... Not that I have enough grows left in me for a breeding program... Just curious.. Beautiful work you've done!


Hey thanks HydroDan, the Blue Ripper was originally a Blueberry male (stinker and very vigorous) x Jack The Ripper (killer female pheno that I ran for 3+ years). What's come out of that line is a vigorous, very fruity, and fruity with hash/skunky undertones pheno. The one side is all about smell and flavour, nice stone but functional. Then another side which leans more towards the JTR side and includes the Blueberry/fruit terps + lemon from JTR. These are typically the frostiest phenos and when cured smells like fruity lemon hash, these phenos are not for newbies, they wreck you. The seeds that a fairy sent out earlier this year were BX1 crosses of an F2/P5 (this was a Blueberry/flavour leaning pheno with killer terps), back-crossed to the F1/P1 road kill skunk Blue Ripper male. I've seen some grown out and have had some smoke reports that look/sound almost identical to the female. I just flipped 2 that I'm very interested to see how they come out, they were almost identical phenos in veg and have that skunky stem rub, not road kill skunk but close.

The Blue Harley has been interesting. I have that killer F1 Blue Ripper male that smells of road kill skunk in veg. I had a Harlequin female which I ran for a couple of years (CBD line) which had some crazy terps that I described as tropical fruit smoothie. The idea and what turned out in my F1's was a road kill skunk tropical fruit smoothie pheno which I then called Blue Harley (F1/P1). I found that pheno within 12 seeds so it should be out there. Triple bagger pheno that smells like tropical fruit hash. Definitely has some CBD in there, this one I want to work as a couple of CBD phenos, one high CBD and one lower CBD. Funny thing with this cross is I originally wanted it as a CBD line but it's turned out to be the best smelling and tasting strain I have going


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

Camshot of the BR's at the back, they're almost there, tightening up which is typical in the last week, hairs have pretty well turned. The P2 pheno on the left I think is one of those that will keep throwing out white hairs on the top of the main forever so I'll have to judge when to pull on overall maturity. End of the week they should be good to go  

 

Also had a close look at the Blue Harley BX1 tester and it's ready, gave it enough water to pull it tomorrow night at Day 49 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2017)

So just as I'm finishing up this round I'm thinking this current setup/environment is worth mentioning as I've had several phenos finish with 7 weeks, that's potentially up to one extra cycle per year if it can be replicated. Negative DIF is also something I think is beneficial if you're looking to bump up production.

Some basic environment info for the last 2 rounds (summer):

Temps lights on: 78-82, averaging 80F
Temps lights off: 78-82, averaging 80F (heat generated by dehuey maintains temps)
(as close as I could get to negative DIF, meaning temps same or higher lights off)
RH lights on: 54-58% (controlled by lights and incoming/exhausted air)
RH lights off: 54-56% (controlled by dehuey set @55%)
Incoming air: 24/7 full blast through summer
Exhaust: 24/7 1/3rd on variable controller
Main Lights: 11.5/12.5 LED COBs, Cree 3590/80cri and Citi 1212/90cri at 30w/sq/ft
Initiators 660nm: 12 minutes (10 min before lights on + 2 min overlap)
Initiators 730nm: 12 minutes (2 minute overlap + 10 minutes after lights off)

I'm not questioning negative DIF as beneficial because I've run it two summers now. Last summer I was running 12.5/11.5, this summer 11.5/12.5. Both times I noticed a good bump in production, massive donkey dicks on some of the more vigorous strains/phenos. I think one of the most if not the most important effect here is that with those temps (24/7) and maintaining RH in the mid-50 range, the plants are transpiring and drinking heavily throughout the whole round. A week into flowering and right to the end, they're probably drinking/using as much as 50% more water. Some evaporation of course would account for that but the roots are getting saturated every other day regardless of container size and bone dry within 48 hours or less. That's building great root balls and in turn bumping yields. I don't think it has a significant effect on finish times, will see coming up as I won't be able to maintain those lights-off temps through the fall/winter.

I believe the biggest factor affecting finish times has been the 11.5/12.5 reduced lights on times, along with the initiators (the combo). I've been running the initiators at 12.5/11.5, 12/12, and 11.5/12.5. They didn't seem to do much if anything at 12.5/11.5, had some effect at 12/12, but at 11.5/12.5 they seem to have reduced finish times for everything I ran in there. The only thing I have to validate is how much the initiators had to do with it, vs. the reduced cycle for the main lights. I'll do that a couple of rounds out by turning off the initiators and leaving the main lights at 11.5/12.5, with a known clone of course for control. I expect it will have an effect by a few days, nothing extreme but some effect. But the combo seems to be a winner.

Thoughts, comments, findings, questions, constructive criticism (not trolls) are all welcome. Reducing your finish times by 6-10 days per round could bring in up to an extra crop per year!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

Brilliant info!

I wonder whether it is possible to reduce the light cycle to something like 8/5 with initiators? 13 hour days with CO2?

Just think how much more you could produce in less time.

I can't wait to have a real grow lab like you!

Got the Rebel


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Brilliant info!
> 
> I wonder whether it is possible to reduce the light cycle to something like 8/5 with initiators? 13 hour days with CO2?
> 
> ...


Can't forget that the plant needs at least 11 hours of darkness in order to flower.

I'm impressed with @torontoke's consistent results with 8 on and 16 off.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Brilliant info!
> 
> I wonder whether it is possible to reduce the light cycle to something like 8/5 with initiators? 13 hour days with CO2?
> 
> ...


Yeah not sure that would work for flowering but as @ttystikk mentioned there are folks running lower light cycles like 8/16 and getting good yields. Not crazy on the CO2 thing as it's not exactly stealth and I don't want neighbours nosing around. My room averages 500-600ppm as-is with the constant airflow. The run I just put in there + another 4-6 plants flipping in 2-3 weeks will be my last run until February. After that I may try going down further like 10/14. These last couple of reductions were done 1/2 an hour at a time to establish a baseline where I can get back to, it's a nice blend of yield and finish times for me.

The Rebel T6i? Nice!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2017)

I still need to save for a decent camera myself lol........overwhelmed by options and advice lol..........


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I still need to save for a decent camera myself lol........overwhelmed by options and advice lol..........


if it's just mainly for the garden, the Canon T5i or T6i with the IS lens package (18-55mm) are more than you'd need, decent cameras at somewhat reasonable pricing for the features. I had the T2i which is a much older model until about a year ago when I upgraded to the T6i. Even the T2i was more than fine for garden pics. I stuck with Canon as I now have some spare lenses.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

Rebel mark 4 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

We have a pill that allows humans to go without sleep.

I thought with initiators you could reduce the dark time significantly. This is the theory I would love to test. How far can we shorten each cycle? 

Think about how it would change the food industry.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Rebel mark 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What camera did you take the picture with? lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> We have a pill that allows humans to go without sleep.
> 
> I thought with initiators you could reduce the dark time significantly. This is the theory I would love to test. How far can we shorten each cycle?
> 
> Think about how it would change the food industry.


Yeah, perhaps down the road, would be interesting to know the limits or if they can be manipulated using artificial light/triggers. Besides my tests on specific practical items, and breeding stuff, both take a chunk of my limited free time. And once in a while I have to pull some weight out of there to support the other activities! lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2017)

You have time for other activities?!

I used the Samsung WB350F:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> You have time for other activities?!
> 
> I used the Samsung WB350F:
> 
> ...


Lol, an oldie but goody. Yeah my grandkids, work and social life take precedence over my grows. I'm lucky to get an hour a day in the garden so I try and make it as productive as possible!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> We have a pill that allows humans to go without sleep.
> 
> I thought with initiators you could reduce the dark time significantly. This is the theory I would love to test. How far can we shorten each cycle?
> 
> Think about how it would change the food industry.


Yes, the military uses them to keep troops at an operational tempo for days and even weeks.

They're called methamphetamines and soldiers often muster out with a raging addiction.

Imagine them in combat after 4 days without sleep... War crimes, anyone?


----------



## Rusher (Sep 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So just as I'm finishing up this round I'm thinking this current setup/environment is worth mentioning as I've had several phenos finish with 7 weeks, that's potentially up to one extra cycle per year if it can be replicated. Negative DIF is also something I think is beneficial if you're looking to bump up production.
> 
> Some basic environment info for the last 2 rounds (summer):
> 
> ...


I'm on board with the far red initiators. Running 8 730nm buttons at 5 minutes before lights out, and 10 minutes after, and I just chopped a MFG recommended 7-8 week strain in 46 days. Given it could have been the strain or something different in my environment this cycle (unlikely, but maybe) I have to say it's the initiators. Running Ayahuasca Purple in veg right now, along side Plemon, Sour Cherry and Fireballs, so if it happens again, I will have more than anecdotal evidence.

Oh, and your grow is fkn peerless, as always.

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Rusher said:


> I'm on board with the far red initiators. Running 8 730nm buttons at 5 minutes before lights out, and 10 minutes after, and I just chopped a MFG recommended 7-8 week strain in 46 days. Given it could have been the strain or something different in my environment this cycle (unlikely, but maybe) I have to say it's the initiators. Running Ayahuasca Purple in veg right now, along side Plemon, Sour Cherry and Fireballs, so if it happens again, I will have more than anecdotal evidence.
> 
> Oh, and your grow is fkn peerless, as always.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Cheers Rusher, thanks. They do seem to do the job. I found a slightly quicker difference when I dropped it down to 11.5/12.5, I've pulled 3 strains now at 49 days this round alone. The Blue Rippers are done at 56 days from seed which is good for the phenotype I pulled. May give them a couple of more days but they could be pulled now. Just pulled the Blue Harley BX1 at day 49. No complaints over here, early and decent production


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's that Blue Harley BX1, pulled at day 49. Wasn't even going to flower it out and although this one wasn't a big producer, it looks and smells almost identical to the mother F1/P1 keeper. Small but turned out alright, green and healthy right to the end  

    

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

The remaining girls day 56 for the Blue Rippers and day 4 for the new batch. Rippers could be pulled, may give them one more watering, will decide tomorrow night. Nice and dense now and smelling it up in there 

  

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Here's that Blue Harley BX1, pulled at day 49. Wasn't even going to flower it out and although this one wasn't a big producer, it looks and smells almost identical to the mother F1/P1 keeper. Small but turned out alright, green and healthy right to the end
> 
> View attachment 4013715 View attachment 4013716 View attachment 4013717 View attachment 4013719
> 
> Cheers


That 49 day thing is damn promising.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The remaining girls day 56 for the Blue Rippers and day 4 for the new batch. Rippers could be pulled, may give them one more watering, will decide tomorrow night. Nice and dense now and smelling it up in there
> 
> View attachment 4013783 View attachment 4013785
> 
> Cheers


Damn bro looks killer


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That 49 day thing is damn promising.


I'm liking it. As you can see, she was done. Cloudy, some amber, hairs receded. Nice tight buds like the mother too


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Damn bro looks killer


Hey thanks Bubby, been running mainly from seed lately and pulling some killer phenos. Have some Sandstorm regs coming up, a female and male that smell like skunky candy in veg


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2017)

No time to harvest these tonight, they're done but no hurry so gave them one more watering. Will pull them on Saturday at some point. Day 57 for both.

Blue Ripper F2/P1:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P2:

 

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No time to harvest these tonight, they're done but no hurry so gave them one more watering. Will pull them on Saturday at some point. Day 57 for both.
> 
> Blue Ripper F2/P1:
> 
> ...


looks awesome,groErr.inspirational.
some cob users say with cobs the temps should be mid 8o's, you seem to be around 81°(?) are you happy with that temp or are you trying to achieve a different number?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> looks awesome,groErr.inspirational.
> some cob users say with cobs the temps should be mid 8o's, you seem to be around 81°(?) are you happy with that temp or are you trying to achieve a different number?


Hey thanks, at the end of one and beginning of another, gotta love perpetuals. I've seen some posts about mid 80's. I go for 80 as my average and 50-55% RH. I run a lot of strains/phenos and they all seem to like that range. I've been able to hold that steady with the COBs year-round. I find them healthier, specially important towards the end. I ran in that mid-80's range spring & fall with the CMH and plants were pretty rough sometimes by harvest.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2017)

I need those lights in my life.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 22, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> I need those lights in my life.


Cheers ABM, you sure? Those fad LED's?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers ABM, you sure? Those fad LED's?


I'm sure they'll only be good for lighting discotheques soon...


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers ABM, you sure? Those fad LED's?


I'll smoke the shit out of that fad grown.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> I'll smoke the shit out of that fad grown.


Good to see you back!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2017)

Pulled the Blue Ripper F2's from seed, day 59 from the flip, both are nice and ripe. A good QP per plant on them. The P2 pheno has the JTR lemon smell, also a little more frost on her, pretty typical for that pheno. But the P1 pheno is straight up blueberry hash funk 

Blue Ripper P1, 46" from the soil line:





Blue Ripper P2, 44" from the soil line:





Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2017)

The Dawg said:


>


Hope your monster mango plant smells like that P1. That's the biggest mango plant I've seen in a while


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking good in there G, here's my Blue Harley about a week into flower I wanted to veg her longer but couldn't keep holding back the three monsters from flowering:


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good in there G, here's my Blue Harley about a week into flower I wanted to veg her longer but couldn't keep holding back the three monsters from flowering:
> 
> View attachment 4015600


Hey thanks for the update Evil, looking good, starting to stretch a little. Nice big pots, hope she turns out to be one of the frosty phenos for you. Nice to see your garden running full tilt


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks for the update Evil, looking good, starting to stretch a little. Nice big pots, hope she turns out to be one of the frosty phenos for you. Nice to see your garden running full tilt


Thanks brother busy garden but everyone is healthy. Can't ask for more


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2017)

Flipped the Blue Ripper BX1 male, this is the rks pheno that smells up the house in veg (left). The other is a small Blue Harley F1/P1 clone that will get open pollinated. Should make some stinky/fruity babies between these two, similar to the one I just pulled. They'll be ready just in time for Xmas cards 



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Flipped the Blue Ripper BX1 male, this is the rks pheno that smells up the house in veg (left). The other is a small Blue Harley F1/P1 clone that will get open pollinated. Should make some stinky/fruity babies between these two, similar to the one I just pulled. They'll be ready just in time for Xmas cards
> 
> View attachment 4015636
> 
> Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 24, 2017)

some fat ladies you got there groerr!...............hope dawg has his notebook out


----------



## GroErr (Sep 24, 2017)

PSUAGRO. said:


> some fat ladies you got there groerr!...............hope dawg has his notebook out


Cheers PSUAGRO, pretty sure that @The Dawg guy is soon going to be dealing with some fatties himself, that one he has flipped is a beast!


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh Yea I Read My Books And Did My Homework And Now This Cat Daddy Is Ready For Some Baby Gravy Woot Woot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2017)

I am also starting my Ripper runs, one at a time, and am hoping
for the P1 pheno, though if I get it I'll want that BB thing of P2. :0)

The P1 X RKS is an awesome idea.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am also starting my Ripper runs, one at a time, and am hoping
> for the P1 pheno, though if I get it I'll want that BB thing of P2. :0)
> 
> The P1 X RKS is an awesome idea.


Hey glad to hear, maybe you'll get lucky like that @The Dawg guy started a reg straight into his water farm and pulled a female, I would have pulled two males from one seed if I'd done that - lol

If that rks male does his thing like I think it will, he'll be getting a lot of sex. I pulled some nice BH phenos on that back-cross so hitting that one first but many plans to use him if he performs


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 24, 2017)

I Cant Believe You Big Strong Grown Men Are Making Such A Big Fuss Over This Little Ole Thang


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2, day 35


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Cant Believe You Big Strong Grown Men Are Making Such A Big Fuss Over This Little Ole Thang
> 
> View attachment 4016271 View attachment 4016272 View attachment 4016273


Yeah, little baby - lol We got budz!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2, day 35
> View attachment 4016417


Ooh, nice one, you got a frosty  Cheers, hope the rest of the ladies are stacking and frosting up for you under those QB's. Any thoughts of going back to hps?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

The Rippers and Blue Harley are all frosting up beautifully, as good as any other well known breeder strains I'm running 

A few of the other strains, got a total of 19 this run

Sour Larry Pebbles - Thunderfudge


Lightsaber - Exotic Genetix
 

Disco Biscuit - Underground Originals (UGORG)


No plans to go back to hps, QB fit my situation perfectly. Found louder terps more bud and less watts used using the QB's so far.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 25, 2017)

Looking good #4, curious how many Blue Harley's do you have going and what are their structures like? Did they stretch a lot in flower? I got one going now and she's low but bushy looking very indica type she has not stretched anywhere near as much as some of my other plants although she has had less time under the HPS in veg before flipping the lights. 

Thanks


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

numberfour said:


> The Rippers and Blue Harley are all frosting up beautifully, as good as any other well known breeder strains I'm running
> 
> A few of the other strains, got a total of 19 this run
> 
> ...


Very nice, picture perfect as are all of your cuts. I had no idea until we started talking how many strains you typically have on the go, nice job and looks like you have some fire coming up. I figured those QB's would do well, glad to hear they're performing to your expectations. I have to keep away from sites selling those for now, have to get some use out of my COBs! Will see how well I can keep the trigger finger off the order buttons! Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good #4, curious how many Blue Harley's do you have going and what are their structures like? Did they stretch a lot in flower? I got one going now and she's low but bushy looking very indica type she has not stretched anywhere near as much as some of my other plants although she has had less time under the HPS in veg before flipping the lights.
> 
> Thanks


What colour (kelvin) in veg, and colour in flower Evil? Typically any I've run have been minimal stretchers in height, some blow up with branches but maintain typically low height.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good #4, curious how many Blue Harley's do you have going and what are their structures like? Did they stretch a lot in flower? I got one going now and she's low but bushy looking very indica type she has not stretched anywhere near as much as some of my other plants although she has had less time under the HPS in veg before flipping the lights.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Evil, I've just one Blue Harley in flower, did start two seeds but one was male. This pheno is extremely tall, its one of two plants which just tower over the rest, the other being Golden Retriever (Jews Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV by Thunderfudge). 

Blue Harley far left, Golden Retriever far right
 

BH was topped, ended up with minimal side branching, took the lower third off due to high numbers of plants and nothing penetrates the canopy when tent is that full. She didn't want to stop stretching. Think I've ended up with an uncommonly tall pheno.

Plants were initially vegged as clones under 6500k LEDs then potted up and vegged under the 250w XL QB boards running 304's @3000k dimmed all the way down till 2nd week of flower.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice, picture perfect as are all of your cuts. I had no idea until we started talking how many strains you typically have on the go, nice job and looks like you have some fire coming up. I figured those QB's would do well, glad to hear they're performing to your expectations. I have to keep away from sites selling those for now, have to get some use out of my COBs! Will see how well I can keep the trigger finger off the order buttons! Cheers.


Thanks GroErr. Yeah I like a lot of variety but will cut #'s down eventually, sometime. Some great strains this run, really counting down to harvest so I can try all these new flavours.

I think your doing amazing work with the COB's, shame you're not around the corner, we could swap lights for a run lol.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks GroErr. Yeah I like a lot of variety but will cut #'s down eventually, sometime. Some great strains this run, really counting down to harvest so I can try all these new flavours.
> 
> I think your doing amazing work with the COB's, shame you're not around the corner, we could swap lights for a run lol.


Cheers, looks great so far and this is only your first run with them. Now that would be a dangerous thing being around the corner, we'd probably both end up running 20-30 strains at a time - lol


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2017)

I know that #4 would rock it again. Nice!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks @Javadog


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, looks great so far and this is only your first run with them. Now that would be a dangerous thing being around the corner, we'd probably both end up running 20-30 strains at a time - lol


Been there, done that. It's a nightmare!


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello GroErr quick question for you. After reading some old threads i found that you are aware of an issue that plagues me atm. I veg with a Mars blurple and im not getting much stretch when they go under the 3000k QBs for flowering. How did you fix this problem in your led flowering tents? Did you end up dimming the cobs to promote stretch or did you just end up dumping the Mars anyway? Great grows by the way!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Hello GroErr quick question for you. After reading some old threads i found that you are aware of an issue that plagues me atm. I veg with a Mars blurple and im not getting much stretch when they go under the 3000k QBs for flowering. How did you fix this problem in your led flowering tents? Did you end up dimming the cobs to promote stretch or did you just end up dumping the Mars anyway? Great grows by the way!


Hey how are you and thanks. I don't think that your low stretch issue would be from switching from blurples to 3000k QB's, you should see normal, maybe even a bit more stretch than normal. I was getting quite a bit of stretch from blurples to 3100k CMH and the current 3500k COBs. I just switched my veg lights to Citizen COBs a couple of runs ago. main reason I got rid of those by the way was they were hitting around 4 years old and had a couple fail, so replaced them before I was left stuck in the dark. Otherwise I was pretty happy with them for veg. The COBs made more sense for me now and added some flexibility in that I grabbed individual single COB fixtures so I can move them around easier when I need to.

Not all strains or phenos within strains will stretch the same, could be more that whatever you're running is not a big stretcher. if you see this across multiple strains there are a couple of things you can try, the most effective would be to add some 730nm initiators and run them for 10 minutes at the end of the light period. That's one way to induce more stretch and relatively low cost (1-2w/sq.ft. is all you need).


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for your response. Well im running two sativa dominant strains. Purple Trainwreck and some form of Sour D from feminized seed. Out of 5 females, none of the Sour Ds have stretched to double height. Plenty nodes but not much stretch. And some have slightly different growth/bud structure. The first trainwreck i flowered was vegged under T5 and 3000k QBs. When i flipped her she ended at 2 1/2 times her original height and almost just as wide. And all her cuts stretched two. Not until recently after i replaced the T5s with the Mars 600 i noticed the trainwrecks dont stretch much either. 

Something i did notice that may or may not be related is that these plants under the Mars have grow pistils in veg unlike my T5 grown plants. I think i read somewhere this could help get a plant flowering sooner when you flip her. I imagine that would also hinder some stretch as well just an uneducated guess. Im surely a noob but i have flowered with cfl, t5, mars 600, and QBs. This is the only combination where i am getting a lot less stretch than i planned for.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Thanks for your response. Well im running two sativa dominant strains. Purple Trainwreck and some form of Sour D from feminized seed. Out of 5 females, none of the Sour Ds have stretched to double height. Plenty nodes but not much stretch. And some have slightly different growth/bud structure. The first trainwreck i flowered was vegged under T5 and 3000k QBs. When i flipped her she ended at 2 1/2 times her original height and almost just as wide. And all her cuts stretched two. Not until recently after i replaced the T5s with the Mars 600 i noticed the trainwrecks dont stretch much either.
> 
> Something i did notice that may or may not be related is that these plants under the Mars have grow pistils in veg unlike my T5 grown plants. I think i read somewhere this could help get a plant flowering sooner when you flip her. I imagine that would also hinder some stretch as well just an uneducated guess. Im surely a noob but i have flowered with cfl, t5, mars 600, and QBs. This is the only combination where i am getting a lot less stretch than i planned for.


Well that makes some sense, another factor affecting stretch is kelvin colour of the lights, the greater the difference, the greater the stretch. If your T5's were high kelvin like 6500k (typical for T5 veggers), going from the T5's to the 3000k QB's would have given you more stretch than going blurples to 3000k QB's.

Does that Mars model have those Bloom/Veg switches? If it does and you were vegging with both switches on, the colour would have been warmer/closer to the 3000k's and reduced your stretch. Vegging with only the Veg switch on would increase stretch as it's more blues/less reds. Of course still have to mention, strain/phenos could have accounted for some of the reduced stretch as well, fems or not you'll get variation.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea the T5 are all 6500k and did well for veg. Unfortunately my Mars model did not come with the switches which i remember was a ripoff because the product description mention the switches. I guess its time to experiment, ill split veg between the Mars and the T5s and go from there. Last questions, when you vegged with the Mars what was your distance for rooted clones and seedlings? Any nute issues? Thx in advance!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Yea the T5 are all 6500k and did well for veg. Unfortunately my Mars model did not come with the switches which i remember was a ripoff because the product description mention the switches. I guess its time to experiment, ill split veg between the Mars and the T5s and go from there. Last questions, when you vegged with the Mars what was your distance for rooted clones and seedlings? Any nute issues? Thx in advance!!


Just use the T5's all the way through man, I'm pretty sure would do better than the Mars. I have not used a Mars light before but my T5's were all 6500K bulbs after I was done experimenting with the different spectrums


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Yea the T5 are all 6500k and did well for veg. Unfortunately my Mars model did not come with the switches which i remember was a ripoff because the product description mention the switches. I guess its time to experiment, ill split veg between the Mars and the T5s and go from there. Last questions, when you vegged with the Mars what was your distance for rooted clones and seedlings? Any nute issues? Thx in advance!!


Yeah that will have likely affected your stretch, with no switch they run warmer colours so closer to the QB's in flower. If your veg space can handle the heat mixing up the lights won't hurt. Generally I keep those blurples or COBs at ~24" for clones. With seedlings I have a couple of platforms I use to bring them closer once they pop through so they don't stretch too much, you can go 14-16" they don't produce a lot of heat. I found a difference in veg with the COBs for feeding, I feed them low pm's like 250 ppm every other watering and they're fine. With the blurples I didn't have to do that, typically I'd feed at around 350 ppm every third watering. Slight differences but the blurples were more forgiving imo.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

The 4x 5 gal gals, doing a little praying. Early but they stretched into place and buds have started popping up already, day 11. They're basically taking a 36" cube, height is 36-38" from the soil. Preparing another 6x 3gal plants to fill the room in, may flip this weekend, will decide when I get a chance to have a good look at them, not sure if they're ready..

 

And the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male and Blue Harley F1/P1 female. Male is starting to stretch already, day 4 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2017)

Monster plants for 3 gal pots brother 

Looking good as usual


----------



## GroErr (Sep 27, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Monster plants for 3 gal pots brother
> 
> Looking good as usual


Cheers Evil, just settling into early flowering and healthy, should be a good run. Those 4 are in 5gal pots, pretty big for 3gal, I'd be watering every 12 hours  The one's coming up are in 3 gal pots, looking like 6 females.

Have some more males on the go, both stinkers, nice structures, colour. The Sand Storm terps are incredible, opening the cabinet it's all you smell. Very nice strain/pheno.

Blue Harley F1/P1 Male:

 

Sand Storm P1 Male:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2017)

Looking good in there, here's how my Blue Harley is going so far..........staying squat but stacking nicely and huge fan leaves


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good in there, here's how my Blue Harley is going so far..........staying squat but stacking nicely and huge fan leaves
> 
> View attachment 4018132


Very nice Evil, she looks like a happy girl, hope it's an early one for you, have had a couple of phenos finish in 7 weeks, none over 8.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice Evil, she looks like a happy girl, hope it's an early one for you, have had a couple of phenos finish in 7 weeks, none over 8.


Fingers crossed brother


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2017)

Blue Harley F1/P1 reversed with Tiresas, aka fem pollen from a killer pheno. Another clone from same mother coming up will get a branch hit to test some out and make sure they're stable 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

Posted this yesterday in the Seed Pictures thread. Biggest seeds I've ever had, this was a hit of Columbian Gold (male) on a Blue Ripper F2/P1 branch from the one I just pulled. Grabbed a little popcorn tester off that branch and found this in it. The seed on the left is a Blue Ripper BX1 like the one's the fairy sent out. They weren't exactly small seeds, normal to large if anything. This thing dwarfs those BR seeds! 

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


>


Damn thing is so big it actually has some weight to it!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Damn thing is so big it actually has some weight to it!


LMFAO this is just so awesome it's made my day thus far


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> LMFAO this is just so awesome it's made my day thus far


I'm picturing a tree sprouting up from it - lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'm picturing a tree sprouting up from it - lol


Your new name is Jack and it's time to grow your bean stalk LMAO


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2017)

I got a seed from a Humboldt grower in 1980 that was probably Hindu Kush. It was black and the size of a pea. That thing had five fingered leaves right from the start. It was the first non-sativa I ever grew. I have a Polaroid of it stashed somewhere.

Looks like you are on to something, well...big!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I got a seed from a Humboldt grower in 1980 that was probably Hindu Kush. It was black and the size of a pea. That thing had five fingered leaves right from the start. It was the first non-sativa I ever grew. I have a Polaroid of it stashed somewhere.
> 
> Looks like you are on to something, well...big!


That's this thing, like a small pea ffs. Will have a better look at that branch this weekend and see if they're all like that or this one's just a freak


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That's this thing, like a small pea ffs. Will have a better look at that branch this weekend and see if they're all like that or this one's just a freak


hey gro,quick question,what is the minimal amount of time you would cut clones before switching to 12/12?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> hey gro,quick question,what is the minimal amount of time you would cut clones before switching to 12/12?


Typically I'll try to cut them 2 weeks ahead of flipping if I have room, only so they're rooted before I flip and can cut some more if I got the odd dud. However, many times because of space and time I'll cut them then flip the same day/night. It's not a real stress factor Imo so it's really about timing and risk. You can always cut more after they've flipped, they just take longer to root and re-veg if you cut them more than about a week in. I have a Fireballs clone going in a cup right now that I cut 6 weeks into flowering.

For a test, I cut 2x clones off each Blue Ripper I just pulled at 8 weeks - the day I harvested them. Threw them in the cloner as I think they will root just fine, it would beat the hell out of re-vegging a whole plant space-wise. Will still have to re-veg but a party cup takes almost no space compared to a pot.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Typically I'll try to cut them 2 weeks ahead of flipping if I have room, only so they're rooted before I flip and can cut some more if I got the odd dud. However, many times because of space and time I'll cut them then flip the same day/night. It's not a real stress factor Imo so it's really about timing and risk. You can always cut more after they've flipped, they just take longer to root and re-veg if you cut them more than about a week in. I have a Fireballs clone going in a cup right now that I cut 6 weeks into flowering.
> 
> For a test, I cut 2x clones off each Blue Ripper I just pulled at 8 weeks - the day I harvested them. Threw them in the cloner as I think they will root just fine, it would beat the hell out of re-vegging a whole plant space-wise. Will still have to re-veg but a party cup takes almost no space compared to a pot.


great info,much appreciated.i was really lucky with the seeds i started and went 6 for 7 on females.i had planned on searching for one mother,but i dont think i can stuff 5 plants into my flowering area.so ill keep 2 in my veg cab and flower out the rest.the problem is,is that the ones going up into flower are getting large.it doesnt sound like i should be worried to give them another topping(ive already topped and lst)let it fill in a bit and switch to 12/12? thank you for all your advice


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> great info,much appreciated.i was really lucky with the seeds i started and went 6 for 7 on females.i had planned on searching for one mother,but i dont think i can stuff 5 plants into my flowering area.so ill keep 2 in my veg cab and flower out the rest.the problem is,is that the ones going up into flower are getting large.it doesnt sound like i should be worried to give them another topping(ive already topped and lst)let it fill in a bit and switch to 12/12? thank you for all your advice


Yeah sounds like those are pretty well ready to flip, I'd leave them be if they're healthy and ready to go. About the only thing I try to do is give them 5-7 days after the last training or up-pot to make sure they've recovered or settled into their pots before flipping them. That's why I wouldn't recommend another topping for the one's you plan on flipping soon.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah sounds like those are pretty well ready to flip, I'd leave them be if they're healthy and ready to go. About the only thing I try to do is give them 5-7 days after the last training or up-pot to make sure they've recovered or settled into their pots before flipping them. That's why I wouldn't recommend another topping for the one's you plan on flipping soon.


just threw them into 3 gallons today and planned on waiting at least a week to flower.good to top? also,i built a cloner with ecoplus 396 pump,pvc and misters.do you add anything to your cloner water? ive heard some guys adding liquid kelp.im even greener to cloning then indoor growing lol.figured id practice on these tops i think i need to cut.thanks GroErr


----------



## InTheValley (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So just as I'm finishing up this round I'm thinking this current setup/environment is worth mentioning as I've had several phenos finish with 7 weeks, that's potentially up to one extra cycle per year if it can be replicated. Negative DIF is also something I think is beneficial if you're looking to bump up production.
> 
> Some basic environment info for the last 2 rounds (summer):
> 
> ...


 Hey GroErr, awesome journal Bro.

What brought me here was looking for 730nm information. I will be using GrowMau Puck, and just want to make sure how to use it correctly.

So, what I gather from this post is, 11.5 hours light, and 12.5 dark? and 12 minutes 2+10, correct.? So theoretically, it just makes them finish faster due to production speed processing nutes and going to work faster, but not Time reduction as per Hours, right?

So really, its getting 14.5 hours of dark? what is the plant building process at night? I should Utube that,lol..

Thanks GroErr,


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> just threw them into 3 gallons today and planned on waiting at least a week to flower.good to top? also,i built a cloner with ecoplus 396 pump,pvc and misters.do you add anything to your cloner water? ive heard some guys adding liquid kelp.im even greener to cloning then indoor growing lol.figured id practice on these tops i think i need to cut.thanks GroErr


I'd skip the second topping unless you need it to manage height. I try and avoid multiple sources of stress just before the flip, you want them healthy and settled into the new pots. You just transplanted which is not necessarily stress but they'll stall for a couple of days typically. On the cloner water Ive found that changing it out once a week with plain tap water is just fine so that's how I roll. The fresh water weekly has probably made the biggest gains in success rate for me. Lots of ways to do it, I just don't add things unless it makes a big difference and have it pretty close to 100% so don't bother with any add-ons.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'd skip the second topping unless you need it to manage height. I try and avoid multiple sources of stress just before the flip, you want them healthy and settled into the new pots. You just transplanted which is not necessarily stress but they'll stall for a couple of days typically. On the cloner water Ive found that changing it out once a week with plain tap water is just fine so that's how I roll. The fresh water weekly has probably made the biggest gains in success rate for me. Lots of ways to do it, I just don't add things unless it makes a big difference and have it pretty close to 100% so don't bother with any add-ons.


thank you groerr,you tha man! been at work most of the day but im pretty sure my timber was delivered.
thanks again


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Hey GroErr, awesome journal Bro.
> 
> What brought me here was looking for 730nm information. I will be using GrowMau Puck, and just want to make sure how to use it correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks and thanks for popping in. Yeah I've tried them at (light/dark period) 12.5/11.5, 12/12, and 11.5/12.5. I found the initiators did the best at knocking down time to harvest at 11.5/12.5 and really didn't notice any reduction in yields. I like it as a happy medium between yield and finish times. There's no real standard for how long to run the 730's but most common is 10-15 minutes at lights off. I use 10 minutes + 2 minute overlap just in case the timers drift a bit.

It's difficult to say exactly what factors play the most part but the idea with the 730nm initiators is to flip them from one state to another (light-to-dark) faster speeding up pr/Pfr artificially (Google pr/Pfr for more details). It's supposed to knock off up to 2 hours in that transition state. So without extending light periods they're effectively getting an extra 2 hours per cycle. I also use 660nm at the before lights on which seems to help in their transition from dark-to-light, same idea in the opposite direction.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> thank you groerr,you tha man! been at work most of the day but im pretty sure my timber was delivered.
> thanks again


Cheers, no problem, would be a nice present to get home to, enjoy!


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, no problem, would be a nice present to get home to, enjoy!


I Prefer A Blow Job And A Pizza


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Prefer A Blow Job And A Pizza


Lol, that works too


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2017)

Control room view, need a couple more cameras 

 

Cheers


----------



## InTheValley (Sep 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Thanks and thanks for popping in. Yeah I've tried them at (light/dark period) 12.5/11.5, 12/12, and 11.5/12.5. I found the initiators did the best at knocking down time to harvest at 11.5/12.5 and really didn't notice any reduction in yields. I like it as a happy medium between yield and finish times. There's no real standard for how long to run the 730's but most common is 10-15 minutes at lights off. I use 10 minutes + 2 minute overlap just in case the timers drift a bit.
> 
> It's difficult to say exactly what factors play the most part but the idea with the 730nm initiators is to flip them from one state to another (light-to-dark) faster speeding up pr/Pfr artificially (Google pr/Pfr for more details). It's supposed to knock off up to 2 hours in that transition state. So without extending light periods they're effectively getting an extra 2 hours per cycle. I also use 660nm at the before lights on which seems to help in their transition from dark-to-light, same idea in the opposite direction.


Thanks for your time GroErr,

Now, is there any benefit from using the puck in Veg? Do you think it might help plants steer towards being a female? Or is the sex predetermined before even germination? I know some people think Higher humidity in veg steers it to be female, but is there truth to that?

Ofcourse in veg, it need more then 12 hours light, or is it less then 12 hours light to kick flowering?
So, best to keep it at 18/6, but really, if using the puck, its getting 8 hours of sleep, benifiting more nighttime growth.

Just curious as to what your opinion, or scientific knowledge with the Puck.

Thanks Man,


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Thanks for your time GroErr,
> 
> Now, is there any benefit from using the puck in Veg? Do you think it might help plants steer towards being a female? Or is the sex predetermined before even germination? I know some people think Higher humidity in veg steers it to be female, but is there truth to that?
> 
> ...


Most of the benefits for those initiators relate to flowering. Not sure if there would be any benefit there, probably wouldn't hurt them. Just not sure if the investment is worth it for veg, I usually have to slow them down in veg not speed them up.

I've read some articles on giving them reds during germination to improve germination rates, but I'm not sure if that applies to pushing sex one way or another. Still out whether sex is pre-determined or can be tweaked with the environment (temps, reds). Haven't seen any proper tests and it would be a difficult test to determine the exact factors causing more or less males. With regs you don't know how those seeds would have sexed in a different or normal environment so there's no real control. You'd have to run hundreds under different environments to see any patterns/trends, not something I'd be spending room/time on 

Flowering is triggered by hours of dark so I don't see initiators doing anything to the point of being able to manipulate that. They simply flip them from one state to the other faster. From what I've seen anything over 10 hours of dark (14/10) will trigger some strains, somewhere around 11 hours or more (13/11) will trigger most strains.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Psssssssst Psssssssssssssst 
Their Almost Ready For Their Big Home. Just Saying And Not Rushing


----------



## Rocket Soul (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey @GroErr 

I was recomended by a member on the leds section to check you out as you might have the experience im looking for: growing withmixed HPS/white led lighting. The reason why i wanna do this is climate: i need so.e heat on the cannopy when it gets cold and cannot change the lights mid grow, and led for summertime. So hoping for a hybrid build.
But theres 200+ pages here maybe you could tell me where to start. And of course set me right if you dont grow that way. Thx


----------



## Underground Scientist (Oct 1, 2017)

Been a while GroErr,

But I thought I'd share a pic of my visit to a Med Farm this weekend. These boys could use a hand...rough operation, but had to be 80-100 of these things!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Psssssssst Psssssssssssssst
> Their Almost Ready For Their Big Home. Just Saying And Not Rushing
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good and fast growth there  Male is just starting to show his junk, not long to go there, maybe 2 weeks


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

Rocket Soul said:


> Hey @GroErr
> 
> I was recomended by a member on the leds section to check you out as you might have the experience im looking for: growing withmixed HPS/white led lighting. The reason why i wanna do this is climate: i need so.e heat on the cannopy when it gets cold and cannot change the lights mid grow, and led for summertime. So hoping for a hybrid build.
> But theres 200+ pages here maybe you could tell me where to start. And of course set me right if you dont grow that way. Thx


Hey thanks for popping in, mixing it up won't hurt anyone, will PM for more details, cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Been a while GroErr,
> 
> But I thought I'd share a pic of my visit to a Med Farm this weekend. These boys could use a hand...rough operation, but had to be 80-100 of these things!
> 
> View attachment 4019741


Hey hope all's well, looks like a pig sty in there for sure, but some nice plants and looking like they're close to the finish, nice haul coning up in there


----------



## Underground Scientist (Oct 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey hope all's well, looks like a pig sty in there for sure, but some nice plants and looking like they're close to the finish, nice haul coning up in there


Ha, trash, chickens, no power or water except a spring...off the grid. They are harvesting and hand trimming non stop. I felt like grabbing garbage bags and helping them clean it up...lol. one greenhouse, the rest are in a field. A lot of it was popcorn bud, they could've done better.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Oct 1, 2017)

All is pretty good, God's AK-47 and Blue Cheese plants have a few females preflower, close to ready to flip, can't wait. Here's a few from a week ago or so right after transplant and before training.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Ha, trash, chickens, no power or water except a spring...off the grid. They are harvesting and hand trimming non stop. I felt like grabbing garbage bags and helping them clean it up...lol. one greenhouse, the rest are in a field. A lot of it was popcorn bud, they could've done better.


Lol, you should go back and make a deal for their popcorn, makes good meds and could keep you in sift or hash for a while


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> All is pretty good, God's AK-47 and Blue Cheese plants have a few females preflower, close to ready to flip, can't wait. Here's a few from a week ago or so right after transplant and before training.
> 
> View attachment 4019841


Those are beauties, should do well, very healthy looking. Just chatting with another member about Cheese strains. Have never run them and should try one at some point.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2017)

Flower room, moved the 4x 5 gal plants to the back and flipped 2x 3 gal Sand Storm last night so this is Day 15 and Day 1. Another 4x 3gal coming in next weekend will fill the room. Will have 2 canopy levels and adjust the individual bars to suit once they stretch. Really liking the smell on the Sand Storm P1 on the left. Very strong spicy, sweet/fruit/candy smells when you get near it, you don't even need to rub the stem to smell it. 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2017)

Checking for early frost on Day 16. Blue Ripper BX1/P3 seems to be winning so far. Can't see it in this pic but that TPR is going to be the purple pheno 

TPR:

 

Waldo's Harley P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2017)

Ran some of the Blue Harley F1's, the one bottom centre is from seed, looking and smelling like the keeper F1/P1 clone. Same squat, wide structure and side branching. These will flip next weekend, they're all in 3 gal fabrics.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2017)

Camshots of the flower room and breeding tent. 

4x 5gal at the back are filling in quick. 

 

Blue Ripper BX1 rks male growing some balls, soon to be having sex with that Blue Harley female 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2
- 45 days
 

always a cat hair, cat lives in the same room as the tents, she likes the noise and a good smoke.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021859
> 
> ...


Cheers #4, she looks great, nice frosty bugger, some colour starting up. Looks like a killer pheno, bud structure is very JTR leaning


----------



## GroErr (Oct 5, 2017)

Some day 19 budz...

TPR is showing the purples and Blue Ripper P3 is still winning the early frost battle 

TPR:

 

Waldo's Harley:

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 6, 2017)

Here's My Baby Rippers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Here's My Baby Rippers
> 
> View attachment 4022484 View attachment 4022485


Nice, you produce big babies  Will this be some sort of side by side testing different cri or the like?


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice, you produce big babies  Will this be some sort of side by side testing different cri or the like?


Nope Just Showing That A New Grower Doesn't Need The Latest And Greatest Tech To Produce Awesome Bud. These Lights Are Vero29 4000K Gen 5 And 80 Cri Oh Wait The 5000k Is A Gen 6 Vero 29 With 16 Watts Of 730's. I Will Turn This Light On Around The 3rd Week Of Flower


----------



## GroErr (Oct 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Nope Just Showing That A New Grower Doesn't Need The Latest And Greatest To Produce Awesome Bud. These Lights Are Vero29 4000K Gen 5 And 80 Cri Oh Wait The 5000k Is A Gen 6 Vero 29 With 16 Watts Of 730's. I Will; Also Turn this Light On Around The 3rd Week Of Flower
> 
> View attachment 4022489 View attachment 4022490


Oh I see, a retro grow - lol No doubt those will blow up nicely under the Vero's and Dawg skillz!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 6, 2017)

Flower room, day 20 at the back and day 6 for the 2x 3gal Sand Storm's.

 

Zoom-in on the 4x 5gal's at the back. Keeping an eye on that BR BX1/P3 back-right. Could be a contender for further crossing. Smelling very fruity and skunky. TPR is looking chunky at day 20 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2017)

Couple of shots from day 48, looks like my sift screens will be out after harvest, nice one GroErr 

Blue Halrey
 

Blue Ripper #1, one of the loudest plants this run


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow! Look at all of that frost! I bet it smells amazing in your grow room!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Couple of shots from day 48, looks like my sift screens will be out after harvest, nice one GroErr
> 
> Blue Halrey
> View attachment 4023455
> ...


Damn you got the hang of those QB's first run, very nice. That BH looks like it could produce a lil sift


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Look at all of that frost! I bet it smells amazing in your grow room!


Hey has like 19 strains in there, must smell like heaven


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Look at all of that frost! I bet it smells amazing in your grow room!


Hey Mo, GroErr's got it right, its down right heaven in there at the moment . Huge mix of smells and they seem to be louder under these QB's. 



GroErr said:


> Damn you got the hang of those QB's first run, very nice. That BH looks like it could produce a lil sift


Thanks, the QB are fantastic and have worked in my situation, I've not done so well with the new food though. Yeah the BH is covered in frost, all the way down too. Just how I like them lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey Mo, GroErr's got it right, its down right heaven in there at the moment . Huge mix of smells and they seem to be louder under these QB's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, the QB are fantastic and have worked in my situation, I've not done so well with the new food though. Yeah the BH is covered in frost, all the way down too. Just how I like them lol.


A little tweaking on the feed and I'm pretty sure you'll increase production and quality, running less watts, not a bad deal  That BH pheno looks great, should have some CBD to boot


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2017)

Flower room is full again, full ~3x8' now, may get a little tight in there in a couple of weeks but will figure it out. 

Front to back, Day 1 for the new 4x 3 gal plants, 2x 3 gal at Day 8, and 4x 5 gal at the back at Day 22. All my stuff in the new batch. 2 clones, a Blue Harley F1/P1 and Blue Ripper F2/P1 I just pulled out of there. 2 from seed, a Blue Harley F1 from seed front-left/2nd row, looks and smells very similar to the F1/P1 keeper I've been running. And a Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1 tester.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2017)

Open pollination of the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male x Blue Harley F1/P1, both maturing fast at Day 15 last night. He'll start opening some pods in the next few days. Should be able to harvest the remaining pollen next weekend 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2017)

Day 23 for the 4x 5gal at the back.

TPR:

 

Waldo's Harley BX1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 9, 2017)

Flowering males, tagged them in the pic. Two males on the ends and a reversed Blue Harley F1/P1 clone in the middle. These should finish by next weekend, just in time for some plant sex 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 9, 2017)

Wooooo Hooooo Daddy Needs Baby Gravy. Peace And A Little Nookie Will Clear Up Those Zits


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2017)

Did I miss that one?

Is it this? http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sand_Storm/Cannabiogen/


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Did I miss that one?
> 
> Is it this? http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sand_Storm/Cannabiogen/


Hey JD, yes that's the Sand Storm, 100% indica with Moroccan father and Chitral Kush mother. Ran a pack, grabbed 2 decent females which were just flipped about 10 days ago, one with over the top terps. Even better, got that male in the pic which smells even stronger than the female. Should make some nice crosses with these


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2017)

Some nice smells & frost developing on this Blue Ripper BX1/P3 I've been eyeing. Day 24 

She's going to make some nice BX2 babies 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2017)

That is indeed quite frosty for a tad over three weeks.

I might have some baby-shots to share. soon.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> That is indeed quite frosty for a tad over three weeks.
> 
> I might have some baby-shots to share. soon.


Cheers JD, she's a frosty one, maybe another 7 week pheno? lol 

Post up the babies if you have some going, that BX1/P3 pheno above is from the same batch the fairy dropped, should be out there.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 11, 2017)

Day 25 at the back, day 11 & 4 at the front. Last batch of 3 gal plants are waking up, time to stretch a bit. 5 gal plants at the back are filling in well. Full room, I stood outside the room to take the pics 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 14, 2017)

5 gal buds at day 28/4 weeks

TPR:

 

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 


And the full room, new batch just starting to stretch out.

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2017)

Verdance!

(I seem to have coined that word...)


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2017)

Blue Harley


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Harley
> View attachment 4027245


Nice job @numberfour, all sparkly & shit  Interested to see your finish times on this one, my F1 keeper tends to finish in the 7 week range with the initiators and11.5/12.5. Most seem to be early finishers, the Harlequin mother was a consistent 7-7.5 week pheno.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2017)

Looking good as usual G, my BH has stayed short but she's fat and starting to stack. Let's see what I get, only girl of the beans I've popped so far. A few more to go still then the BR of course. @BobBitchen Fookies is going strong hope this one is a girl.

Hope all is well


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as usual G, my BH has stayed short but she's fat and starting to stack. Let's see what I get, only girl of the beans I've popped so far. A few more to go still then the BR of course. @BobBitchen Fookies is going strong hope this one is a girl.
> 
> Hope all is well


Cheers Evil, coming along in there and harvested the males yesterday for some more crosses  Looks like you have some harvests coming up, doggie dream, gg4's and hubba bubba are looking huge, good luck with the finish!


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2017)

such a healthy garden. everything looks so stoked to be there


----------



## numberfour (Oct 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice job @numberfour, all sparkly & shit  Interested to see your finish times on this one, my F1 keeper tends to finish in the 7 week range with the initiators and11.5/12.5. Most seem to be early finishers, the Harlequin mother was a consistent 7-7.5 week pheno.


Like diamonds mate . I've just hit 8 weeks today, running 12/12 this run. Think they'll go another week or possibly two. I'm cool either way, not in a rush. Think I mentioned my wife was feeding while I was recovering from my injury and she feed grow until week 5 which would explain a few def's and things. Next run I'll drop flowering time and feed properly


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2017)

lukio said:


> such a healthy garden. everything looks so stoked to be there


Cheers Lukio, trying to keep the ladies smiling


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Like diamonds mate . I've just hit 8 weeks today, running 12/12 this run. Think they'll go another week or possibly two. I'm cool either way, not in a rush. Think I mentioned my wife was feeding while I was recovering from my injury and she feed grow until week 5 which would explain a few def's and things. Next run I'll drop flowering time and feed properly


Lots of sparkles on your smorgasbord of strains in there  Yeah I'm thinking 10+ days for that one how it looked the other day. No worries, looking damn fine for first run in a new environment


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2017)

Day 30 budz for the 5 gal's. The Waldo's Harley is taking on some nice fruity terps, the Blue Ripper P3 is smelling like my cat snuck into the room and peed all over the floor instead of her litter box, should be dank 

TPR:

 

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2017)

Mmmmmmm!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Mmmmmmm!


Mmmm, cat piss - lol  Should be interesting to see what that skunky pheno tastes like, it's usually been just stronger hash/kush smell & taste in the final product


----------



## numberfour (Oct 17, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2
> View attachment 4028220


Nice, does look like some fire, hard to tell but looks like some nice colours creeping in too


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 17, 2017)

That is one pretty flower! Blue Ripper rocks!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's the Blue Harley open pollinated with that Blue Ripper rks male for some BX1's, Day 24. He's not shooting blanks



   

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Here's the _Blue Harley _open pollinated with that_ Blue Ripper_ rks male for some BX1's, Day 24. He's not shooting blanks
> 
> 
> Cheers


_Blue RipLey_? 



GroErr said:


> Nice, does look like some fire, hard to tell but looks like some nice colours creeping in too


Yes shes colouring up nicely


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> _Blue RipLey_?
> 
> Yes shes colouring up nicely
> View attachment 4028587


Lol, Ripley's Harley? Beautiful, fading well and looks like she's getting there. Looks like a few more sparklers in that tent


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Mmmm, cat piss - lol  Should be interesting to see what that skunky pheno tastes like, it's usually been just stronger hash/kush smell & taste in the final product


The funny thing is that breed "cat piss" was a local variety....and
also the only other cat-piss breed that comes to mind was a Green Crack
I grew that was historically strong. Seriously.

This is funny....it is still out there:
https://greendotlabs.com/strains/san-diego-cat-piss/

P.S. I knew that #4 would really represent your stuff properly bro...did you see that
BH post to the Fostiest Buds thread? Amazing! Kudos 4!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> The funny thing is that breed "cat piss" was a local variety....and
> also the only other cat-piss breed that comes to mind was a Green Crack
> I grew that was historically strong. Seriously.
> 
> ...


lol, SD Cat Piss, had no idea there was an actual strain called that! Every skunk/piss pheno I've pulled turns into sweet/hash/kush flavours when the flowers fully mature, I hope this one does, not fond of cat piss in my buds 

@numberfour has done an A+ job on those, that BH looks nice and greasy, the BR isn't far off on frost either


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2017)

Day 34, day 20, and day 13 in the room. Day 34 plants coming along well, that TPR is maturing fast, may be a 7 weeker. The Blue Ripper BX1/P3 back-right corner is not far behind the TPR, looks like an early finisher too. Could start harvesting in a couple of weeks 

  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2017)

That is how I felt when I dried my pineapple smelling Mulanje x Mozambique and after two days drying the room smelled like rank cat piss. After I jarred it for a month it took on a more peppery scent.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That is how I felt when I dried my pineapple smelling Mulanje x Mozambique and after two days drying the room smelled like rank cat piss. After I jarred it for a month it took on a more peppery scent.


I only notice that smell when they're wet as well. Once dry/cured they always change ime.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words amigos @Javadog and @GroErr . Its a far from perfect grow for me this run but some absolute stunning genetics made up for it lol.

Blue Harley day 61
 
Looking for a little more amber then shes down


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks for your kind words amigos @Javadog and @GroErr . Its a far from perfect grow for me this run but some absolute stunning genetics made up for it lol.
> 
> Blue Harley day 61
> View attachment 4030225
> Looking for a little more amber then shes down


Cheers @numberfour she's looking greasy & close, almost at the point where the odd lower might "fall off"


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2017)

The 5 gal gals at day 35/5 weeks, TPR and BR P3 are ~2 weeks out 

TPR P1:

 

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2017)

Those all look so nice. I finally have a decent little BH and BR going, as we ease
past the last few hot days and I can expect a few less issues. As usual they will be
in the 6.5l "baskets" for a crowded tester-run. I hope for that stinky Ripper. :0) 
Thanks again man!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Those all look so nice. I finally have a decent little BH and BR going, as we ease
> past the last few hot days and I can expect a few less issues. As usual they will be
> in the 6.5l "baskets" for a crowded tester-run. I hope for that stinky Ripper. :0)
> Thanks again man!


Cheers JD, great to hear you got some going, crossing fingers for a stinker in the batch  Year end fairy run's only about 6 weeks away, BR and BH BX1's, some nice testers pulled from both and setting up for some BX2 testers early in the new year


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow! That is amazing how you can make so much resin in such a small grow space. You probably have as much as or more than I do on my giant sativa plant!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! That is amazing how you can make so much resin in such a small grow space. You probably have as much as or more than I do on my giant sativa plant!


Cheers Mo, genetics and pheno selections can make a huge difference, those were the select phenos from 8 seeds of each initially. I'd trade any 3 phenos you want for one of your giant sativa's, I have cuts - lol


----------



## numberfour (Oct 22, 2017)

Great looking girls GroErr and plenty of dust 

Here's my two Rippers, not long for these now and I'm really looking forward to sample time 

Blue Ripper #1
Responded well to being topped, not much stretch after the flip. I just couldn't dial her in that well this run. Buds are hard frosty with a loud Lemon and hash on the nose.

Blue Ripper #2

Responded well to being topped, more stretch than #1, not fussy food wise, rock hard frosty buds with some great colour. Lemon and something else on the nose, it'll come to me in time. Thinking of running this pheno again.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Great looking girls GroErr and plenty of dust
> 
> Here's my two Rippers, not long for these now and I'm really looking forward to sample time
> 
> ...


Great write up thanks for that. I can see why you were favouring P2, beautiful colours, looks dank, and lots of grease on it. #2 looks like a JTR leaning bud, should have a nice punch


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

Just finished curing this Blue Ripper F2/P1 I pulled a few weeks back. Lemon-hash pheno, larger fluffier sativa-like buds but lots of them. The longer I cured, the stronger the whiff of lemons got when opening that tin  Smoke tastes like lemons going in, hash on exhale. Heavy head stone, sand behind the eye lids, energetic/up though, tasty get shit done smoke 

  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks amazing! How long was the cure?

Anything you want to try, just let me know.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing! How long was the cure?
> 
> Anything you want to try, just let me know.


Cheers Mo, about 3 weeks, good enough now to jar and burp once in a while, nice flavours, sweet lemons and hash. Might take you up on some of those mystery sativa crosses, ya never know what you're gonna get, but I'll bet it's always good


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2017)

That does look tasty!


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2
> View attachment 4030935
> Responded well to being topped, more stretch than #1, not fussy food wise, rock hard frosty buds with some great colour. Lemon and something else on the nose, it'll come to me in time. Thinking of running this pheno again.



Would The Sent Be Sandalwood?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Would The Sent Be Sandalwood?


Yours must be getting close, haven't seen any post recently but you're what 6-7 weeks in?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2017)

Group at day 36/22/15, time for the one's at the back to fatten up some 

Had a Columbian Gold clone (purple pheno) big enough to flip back-left corner.

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yours must be getting close, haven't seen any post recently but you're what 6-7 weeks in?


Just Starting Week 7. Looks Like Mine Will Go 70 Day's


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Just Starting Week 7. Looks Like Mine Will Go 70 Day's


Just saw your update, she's getting plump and sticky, donkey time over there, nice grow 

I'm a little surprised she'll go 10 weeks, I expected the meat chips to speed them up a bit with all that red. When I tried the 660nm's for the first 2.5 hours I found the finish almost too fast, plants didn't have time to properly fatten up so I went back to just the 12 minutes at start-up.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Just saw your update, she's getting plump and sticky, donkey time over there, nice grow
> 
> I'm a little surprised she'll go 10 weeks, I expected the meat chips to speed them up a bit with all that red. When I tried the 660nm's for the first 2.5 hours I found the finish almost too fast, plants didn't have time to properly fatten up so I went back to just the 12 minutes at start-up.


With The Amount Of Hairs Still Popping Out On A Daily Basis I'm Guess-ta-mating The Finishing Times. I Haven't Played With The 660 Yet But When I Had My 730's On for The Entire Light Cycle I Didn't Notice Any Stretch Of Course The 730's Shut Off With The Rest Of My Lights. Now When I Ran My 730's 5 Minutes Before Lights Off And Turned Them Off 15 Minutes After Is where I Saw Best Overall Effect Now When I Went 30 Plus Minutes After Lights Off I Started Seeing More Stretch Almost Cartoonish Looking. In Short My Theory Is When We Turn The Initiators On And Off With The Rest Of Our Lights I'm Thinking A More Blended Effect Is Happening


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2017)

Haven't tried either of the 730nm cycles you mention but interesting, may put that test on deck for later but I don't feel I have enough (40w) to make much difference when trying to blend in with the 800w of 3500k's. For now, I'm finishing 1/2 of whatever I throw in there around the 7 week mark, I ain't changing shit for a bit - lol

Towards the end, watch for this endless white hairs, I've had it on a couple of phenos, typically on the main only. If they do that I just pull when the overall plant looks ready or you could go on forever. Interesting trait that one, JTR had it and it seems to be passed on to some phenos.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2017)

Some Monday night bud porn 

Sand Storm P1, day 23

 

TPR P1, day 37

 

Waldo's Harley P1, day 37

 

Blue Ripper P2, day 37

 

Blue Ripper P3, day 37

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2017)

half way done and looking great


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> half way done and looking great


Cheers JD, the Sand Storm is close to 1/2 way through - lol The TPR and both Blue Ripper's are ~2 weeks out the way they're going


----------



## numberfour (Oct 24, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Would The Sent Be Sandalwood?


No its taken on a lemon meringue pie sent at the moment, just mouth watering.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 24, 2017)

numberfour said:


> No its taken on a lemon meringue pie sent at the moment, just mouth watering.


Mmm, lemon meringue pie, don't think I've hit that pheno, better pop some more


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2017)

numberfour said:


> No its taken on a lemon meringue pie sent at the moment, just mouth watering.


Mmmmmm yummy!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue Harley, sugar coated. 
 

Blue Ripper #2


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Harley, sugar coated.
> View attachment 4033166
> 
> Blue Ripper #2
> View attachment 4033167


Cheers @numberfour they look great, specially the colours on that BR, nice! Just about there, good luck with the harvest.. and be careful with those buds during harvest, they tend to "fall off" easily at this stage


----------



## cindysid (Oct 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Harley, sugar coated.
> View attachment 4033166
> 
> Blue Ripper #2
> View attachment 4033167


Those are amazing! I can't wait to grow some out. Hope I do as well as you!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2017)

Full room, day 40, day 26 & day 19. Running ~3.5 x 8' with 800w so ~28w/sq. ft. spread out across 6 bars. The Waldo's Harley front-right second pic is taking on some skunky lemon smells, will run 8-9 weeks but I'm liking it so far 

  

Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Full room, day 40, day 26 & day 19. Running ~3.5 x 8' with 800w so ~28w/sq. ft. spread out across 6 bars. The Waldo's Harley front-right second pic is taking on some skunky lemon smells, will run 8-9 weeks but I'm liking it so far
> 
> View attachment 4033376 View attachment 4033379
> 
> Cheers


They look real happy. Nice work!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2017)

Yup, leaves up. :0)

Wonderful coloration on that fade #4.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> They look real happy. Nice work!


Hey thanks Red, they're coming along. Just evened out the canopy and did a final adjustment on the lights, they're all pretty well finished stretching.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Yup, leaves up. :0)
> 
> Wonderful coloration on that fade #4.


Love that fade on #4's BR #2  How are the babies?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2017)

The 5gal buds at day 42/6 weeks. Think I'll take a cut off that Blue Ripper P2, coming on strong as it matures.

TPR P1:

 

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @numberfour they look great, specially the colours on that BR, nice! Just about there, good luck with the harvest.. and be careful with those buds during harvest, they tend to "fall off" easily at this stage


Thanks GroErr, been harvesting the past two days with another 9 plants left for tomorrow. Extremely happy with the results from the QB's. All the strains are solid, strains I've ran for years the buds are denser with a more defined and intense terp profile, frostier too. 

Great results from the Blue Harley and Blue Ripper #2, a lot of this is from the Blue Harley, big yielder with copious amounts of trichromes.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks GroErr, been harvesting the past two days with another 9 plants left for tomorrow. Extremely happy with the results from the QB's. All the strains are solid, strains I've ran for years the buds are denser with a more defined and intense terp profile, frostier too.
> 
> Great results from the Blue Harley and Blue Ripper #2, a lot of this is from the Blue Harley, big yielder with copious amounts of trichromes.
> View attachment 4033857


Cheers and happy harvesting, looks like a lot of scissor hash, no going out tonight 

Glad to hear you're happy with that new setup, buds look awesome and I'll bet they smell that way too! Nice to grab a decent pheno of that BR & BH, hope they're tasty


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's 4 Rippers Getting Ready For Flower


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Here's 4 Rippers Getting Ready For Flower
> View attachment 4034729


Setting up nicely for the retro Vero COB run  The mother must be getting close now


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Love that fade on #4's BR #2  How are the babies?


Blue Harley is a strong cloner....this is a very nice plus in my circles. :0)

This also frees it to go into flower. I am weighing getting its clock going vs letting
it grow out more to make for a larger return. I am only using 6.5l baskets that do not
allow for much size. It is at 4 tops.

I will post a shot if I flip it. It is small but pretty. :0)

P.S. OK, now, The Dawg is doing it right!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Blue Harley is a strong cloner....this is a very nice plus in my circles. :0)
> 
> This also frees it to go into flower. I am weighing getting its clock going vs letting
> it grow out more to make for a larger return. I am only using 6.5l baskets that do not
> ...


Cool good to hear, I find most BH and BR phenos clone easy and quick, I'm thinking 3-4 days for @BobBitchen  Flip her, let's see her top(s) 

@The Dawg grabbed a nice producer, she takes well to the hydro & SCROG's in the Dawg House


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2017)

Some Sunday afternoon de-seeding...

I'd hit a branch of the Columbian Gold purple pheno with the Blue Ripper F1 rks male. 68 golf balls to hunt through, those seeds are huge! Will run a batch in the new year, should be a 7-8 week pheno and maybe some purps 

 

Back-up Columbian Gold batch for a hunt later, mother was that purple pheno hit with fresh CG male pollen 

 
 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cool good to hear, I find most BH and BR phenos clone easy and quick, I'm thinking 3-4 days for @BobBitchen  Flip her, let's see her top(s)
> 
> @The Dawg grabbed a nice producer, she takes well to the hydro & SCROG's in the Dawg House


Funny you post this. I just lost almost a full batch of cuts last week, 
Blue Ripper included , 104*f for 3 days, then cooled off to 99* for the next few days,
I will be able to take more cuts soon, I just up potted seedlings from cups last week
and they have about 4 wks in veg until flower space opens.



GroErr said:


> Some Sunday afternoon de-seeding...
> 
> I'd hit a branch of the Columbian Gold purple pheno with the Blue Ripper F1 rks male. 68 golf balls to hunt through, those seeds are huge! Will run a batch in the new year, should be a 7-8 week pheno and maybe some purps
> 
> ...


nice batch of beans G....


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Funny you post this. I just lost almost a full batch of cuts last week,
> Blue Ripper included , 104*f for 3 days, then cooled off to 99* for the next few days,
> I will be able to take more cuts soon, I just up potted seedlings from cups last week
> and they have about 4 wks in veg until flower space opens.
> ...


Wholly crap, glad you had some backup for cuts, ouch  Wow, 104F end of October, we had a warm fall and some "heat" up here until last week but in the 70's - lol 

Cheers, those BR x CG could be interesting, can't wait to try them out


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2017)

So dark, that second batch!

Yeah, the temps can make cloning really hard.

I am very lucky to live close to the water.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2017)

Javadog said:


> So dark, that second batch!
> 
> Yeah, the temps can make cloning really hard.
> 
> I am very lucky to live close to the water.


Im only 2 blocks from the coast, these past santa ana winds were brutal, stayed at close to 100* through out the night for a few .........


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some Sunday afternoon de-seeding...
> 
> I'd hit a branch of the Columbian Gold purple pheno with the Blue Ripper F1 rks male. 68 golf balls to hunt through, those seeds are huge! Will run a batch in the new year, should be a 7-8 week pheno and maybe some purps
> 
> ...


Want !


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's A Little Ripper That I Flipped After 2 Week Veg. I Have To Check But I Do Believe Were 18 Days Into Flowering


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 30, 2017)

Momma Ripper Is On Her Last Couple Of Weeks. She At Day 50 And Will Be Coming Down Around Day 65. When I Open My Tent I Get A Creamy Sandalwood Smell However When I Do A Stem Or Leaf Rub I Get A Pungent Pine Sol Smell


----------



## numberfour (Oct 30, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Momma Ripper Is On Her Last Couple Of Weeks. She At Day 50 And Will Be Coming Down Around Day 65. When I Open My Tent I Get A Creamy Sandalwood Smell However When I Do A Stem Or Leaf Rub I Get A Pungent Pine Sol Smell
> 
> View attachment 4035223 View attachment 4035224


2nd pick looks like my Blue Ripper #1.....but better


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Here's A Little Ripper That I Flipped After 2 Week Veg. I Have To Check But I Do Believe Were 18 Days Into Flowering
> 
> View attachment 4035086 View attachment 4035087 View attachment 4035088


Nice baby, clone I take it? Momma is looking great, was thinking you were around 7 weeks, she does look JTR'sh so the pinesol smell makes sense. I can see suggesting they like hydro and SCROG wouldn't be a stretch? lol


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 31, 2017)

numberfour said:


> 2nd pick looks like my Blue Ripper #1.....but better


Thank You Brother Numberfour. Even A Blind Squirrel Finds A Nut Every Now And Then 



GroErr said:


> Nice baby, clone I take it? Momma is looking great, was thinking you were around 7 weeks, she does look JTR'sh so the pinesol smell makes sense. I can see suggesting they like hydro and SCROG wouldn't be a stretch? lol


Also My I Suggest To Top After The 5th Node. I Left1 Plant Untopped And I Do Believe I Will Lose Yield. Topped Their Easily Managed


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow....those plants looks to be delivering optimal yield. Nice work Dawg!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2017)

5 gal buds at Day 45 under natural light. Getting there, we'll see what they look like by end of the weekend, TPR and BR P3 should be close 

TPR P1:

 

Waldo's Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Wow....those plants looks to be delivering optimal yield. Nice work Dawg!


Thank You My Brother


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2017)

Ladies at Day 47, 33 & 26, looking like 5-8 days for a couple of the 5 gal, ~2 weeks for the others.

  

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2017)

Such happy plants!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Such happy plants!


Cheers Mo, I think they're smiling because they pretty well all had some plant sex  Or maybe they're smiling because I'm smiling at the potential seeds... hmmm... stoner thoughts


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2017)

They do look to be very happy indeed. Fatness!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> They do look to be very happy indeed. Fatness!


Cheers JD, that Waldo's Harley front-right, second pic with the cola leaning on the wall is going to be a fatty. A couple of weeks left and 4 nice colas that keep swelling


----------



## ThcGuy (Nov 3, 2017)

Your grow is looking impressive as always GroErr! 

I was wondering if you know roughly what percentage of sativa/indica your strains are? I have particular interest in the Blue Ripper, Blue Harley and Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid strains? I'm guessing they are pretty sativa dominant but hopefully you can shed more light on this for me.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2017)

It was that second photo. LOL

Isn't this one of the parents?
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Pyramid/Pyramid_Seeds/


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Your grow is looking impressive as always GroErr!
> 
> I was wondering if you know roughly what percentage of sativa/indica your strains are? I have particular interest in the Blue Ripper, Blue Harley and Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid strains? I'm guessing they are pretty sativa dominant but hopefully you can shed more light on this for me.


Hey thanks pretty happy with the way they're developing in there 

Blue Ripper is Blueberry which is ~80/20 indica-dom and JTR which is ~70/30 sativa-dom so technically around 50/50. Practically most phenos tend to get more sativa-dom structures with some indica characteristics like some have bigger/wide leaves. These tend to be more stretchy long colas and respond well to training. The highs tend to be sativa-dom head stone and some phenos will also add a decent body stone likely coming from the Blueberry side. Those are BX1's of an F2 keeper pheno back crossed to the F1 male.

Blue Harley is Blue Ripper which we'll say is ~50/50 and Harlequin which was stated as 70/30 sativa-dom, so technically this one should be more like 60/40'sh sativa-dom. Practically these tend to be 60/40 indica-leaning with more phenos having more of an indica structure, shorter, branchy and larger leaves. I've only pulled 2 phenos that were more like 60/40 sativa-dom but most have more of an indica structure, compact and branchy, typically less stretch. These are an F1 (BX1's are 7 weeks into flowering) of the original Blue Ripper F1 male x original Harlequin BX3 keeper female. 

That Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid is truly a tester in that I haven't had a chance to run any yet. These are F1's with the Blue Ripper F1 rks male at say 50/50 x Blue Pyramid keeper female which is said to be 80/20 indica-dom. So technically these should be more indica-leaning offspring, like 60/40 indica. The male has strong over the top terps that stink up the house in even in veg and the female is what most would call a "Kush" with very earthy smells & flavours. This BP female has a strong tangerine smell when growing which eventually goes into the background after curing. Should be some indica-leaning flavourful phenos in there.

Good luck with the hunt you have going!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> It was that second photo. LOL
> 
> Isn't this one of the parents?
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Pyramid/Pyramid_Seeds/


Yep, that the one JD, it's genetics are also Blueberry based so they have some common genetics with the Blue Ripper.


----------



## ThcGuy (Nov 4, 2017)

Well that answered everything! Lol. 

I’m pretty happy with those strain percentages. I’ve never been a huge fan of most pure indices or sativas. I find the best results come from hybrid strains.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Well that answered everything! Lol.
> 
> I’m pretty happy with those strain percentages. I’ve never been a huge fan of most pure indices or sativas. I find the best results come from hybrid strains.


Only pure indicas I have going right now are the Sand Storm and they're just a big ass cola with skinny side branches and big fat leaves around the main, good SOG strain and that's basically how I grew them out as I wanted to see the structure with no training. Definitely prefer the hybrids, so many possibilities for mixing up those genetics. I hit pretty well every branch on that SS, including the Panama male


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2017)

Buds progressing quickly but all can use some more time. Sand Storm P1 is filling in and frosting up nicely at Day 35/5 weeks. Rest are Day 49/7 weeks. Both Blue Ripper's are close as well as the TPR, I'm thinking another 4-6 days or so for those and 10-14 days for the Waldo's Harley.

Sand Storm P1:

 

TPR P1:

 

Waldo's Harley BX1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2017)

So always looking for better or easier ways to manage my sifting. I tried some standard lab sieves that I grabbed off Ali for $22.50 USD each. Grabbed a catch tray for it as well so the sieve fits on top of the tray and catches whatever you're sifting through it. Works awesome. The DIY screen I've used is fine but very uncomfortable on the back leaning over it. With these I can sit in a comfortable position and run as much as I want, without the backaches 

I grabbed the 30cm (12in) diameter and its a good size for sitting it on your lap, I ran about 1/2 an ounce of ground material per cycle in the tray. I tried a 60 mesh and 80 mesh. 60 was too course for my liking but would do for strictly meds like caps. The 80 mesh (180 micron) is good all around, clean enough to have a puff here & there and good yields. I averaged 17% return on a mix of bud and high quality trim/popcorn. Ran the bud and trim separately to see if there was any difference and both yielded exactly the same percentage using fresh/ground/frozen material I already had on-hand.

Nice little stash, 49g in that jar, a coco oil cap or two 

 

Catch tray:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-set-Diameter-30cm-Galvanized-base-with-cover-for-Standard-Laboratory-Test-Sieve-Sampling-Inspection-sieve/32759266221.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.G16BsI

Sieves:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/R30cm-12-200-mesh-Aperture-2-0-074mm-Standard-Laboratory-Test-Sieve-Sampling-Inspection-sieve-Pharmacopeia/32819699896.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.G16BsI

Mesh to Micron Conversion:
http://www.universalfilters.com/MMCC.html


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2017)

Re-fill of caps with fresh sift. As always, lots of spillage on capping day 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a great combo the sieves and catcher, I like it. I started on my previous harvests trim. From frozen just put onto a 90u screen and put back into container, no carding or moving. First run.
Still got some impurities in there, don't really matter as like you these go into caps, joints and made into hash.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looks like a great combo the sieves and catcher, I like it. I started on my previous harvests trim. From frozen just put onto a 90u screen and put back into container, no carding or moving. First run.
> View attachment 4038391Still got some impurities in there, don't really matter as like you these go into caps, joints and made into hash.


Nice, looks great for meds, 99% of mine goes into caps so I don't worry about full melt sizes.

Liking those screens, sat on the couch with feet up and ran about 7 zips between yesterday and today. No nagging backaches and clean, just collect once when you're done running material through it. For under $50 you can grab a set, or have multiple size screens for different purposes, with a single catch tray. Not bad.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2017)

Blue Ripper Tester


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Blue Ripper Tester
> 
> View attachment 4039762 View attachment 4039763 View attachment 4039764


Yum, I can see how that one would have fallen off, such a thin/weak stem on it


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

Flower room at Day 52/38/31. 5 gal ladies at the back are pretty well there other than the Waldo's Harley. Will be letting the others go until the weekend as I have no time and want a few extra days to mature any seeded branches  Lowers on both Blue Rippers and TPR are mature, just a few white hairs on the main tops and good to go.

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yum, I can see how that one would have fallen off, such a thin/weak stem on it


 A Weak Steam Is The Sign Of Bad Genetics Imho Which Is NOT The Case. The Ripper Is A Easy Trim And Should Be Fun Its Just I'm Out Of Smoke And Had To Buy A Bag From A Friend And Well I Like Mine Better But It Will Fill The Void While I'm Awaiting The Ripper To Cure Out


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> A Weak Steam Is The Sign Of Bad Genetics Imho Which Is NOT The Case. The Ripper Is A Easy Trim And Should Be Fun Its Just I'm Out Of Smoke And Had To Buy A Bag From A Friend And Well I Like Mine Better But It Will Fill The Void While I'm Awaiting The Ripper To Cure Out


Ah, not keeping enough for personal, a common conundrum I hear. Have never experienced that myself but no worries, looks like lots more where that bud came from


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ah, not keeping enough for personal, a common conundrum I hear. Have never experienced that myself but no worries, looks like lots more where that bud came from


As A Caregiver My Patients Always Come First


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> As A Caregiver My Patients Always Come First


Good motto, wholeheartedly agree and why I never run out, I'm my only patient  Sounds kind of selfish but I trust no one with my meds.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Good motto, wholeheartedly agree and why I never run out, I'm my only patient  Sounds kind of selfish but I trust no one with my meds.


Damn All That For Little Old You. Damn I'd Hate To Be Your Lungs


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Damn All That For Little Old You. Damn I'd Hate To Be Your Lungs


Lol, lungs are fine. I mainly eat it & I gift a lot of it. As a smoker I'm a light weight, I probably smoke a QP in a year, any 2 plants in a round would satisfy my smoking needs.

In concentrate form (sift) and edibles it's amazing how much flower you can go through. Plus it seems at my age I always know someone going through cancer and end up helping them out. If I don't need/use it I have no problem gifting it out to sick folks. I guess you could call them my patients, it's just not a formal arrangement. Remember, I don't grow


----------



## numberfour (Nov 10, 2017)

Blue Ripper #1 tester buds 
 
Frosty little number with loud lemony, hash, little fuel terps, very nice on the nose. Flows through on the inhale with the hash being more pronounced on the exhale. Buds are nice and tight with plenty of bag appeal. Found this to be a little up beat, got quite busy after smoking. 

I've started sampling Blue Ripper #2 and this pheno is heavy... finish report on that one later lol

Great work @GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #1 tester buds
> View attachment 4040993
> Frosty little number with loud lemony, hash, little fuel terps, very nice on the nose. Flows through on the inhale with the hash being more pronounced on the exhale. Buds are nice and tight with plenty of bag appeal. Found this to be a little up beat, got quite busy after smoking.
> 
> ...


Wow, great smoke report and thanks #4. They look frrrosty, found the same thing with that pheno with the lemon/hash traits, very up high, you know you're stoned, but functional, even energetic, good daytime pheno. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the #2 pheno, sounds like a heavier blueberry side pheno which are typically heavier stones


----------



## green217 (Nov 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> 5 gal buds at Day 45 under natural light. Getting there, we'll see what they look like by end of the weekend, TPR and BR P3 should be close
> 
> TPR P1:
> 
> ...


Plants are looking nice! Crazy your TPR is so green, mine never had anything but purple calyxes as soon as they began developing. TBH was a little disappointed in potency and smell on mine. I only grew out one female though, I'm sure there are some better phenos in there. I don't look for purple weed to grow anymore though. I'd rather have some nice skunky green bud. How's that tpr smelling?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2017)

green217 said:


> Plants are looking nice! Crazy your TPR is so green, mine never had anything but purple calyxes as soon as they began developing. TBH was a little disappointed in potency and smell on mine. I only grew out one female though, I'm sure there are some better phenos in there. I don't look for purple weed to grow anymore though. I'd rather have some nice skunky green bud. How's that tpr smelling?


Hey thanks, some purples in there but more redish purple, just about to pull it tomorrow so will get a sampler soon. I'm sure there's a few phenos. It didn't really start smelling until the last week. Smells musky, some fruit, nothing too loud but smells alright. The purple pheno that surprised me was the Columbian Gold I pulled a while back. That might have the strongest punch of what I have going right now, very trip and tastes nice after some cure.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2017)

Last shot with a full house in there, Day 55/41/34. Will pull the 5 gal Blue Ripper's and TPR tomorrow. The other 5 gal Waldo's Harley can go another watering or two. 



The one's being pulled tomorrow at 8 weeks

TPR:




Blue Ripper BX1/P2:




Blue Ripper BX1/P3:



Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Nov 11, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2 tester buds 
 
This pheno was larger and more colourful than #1 but not as loud on the nose. At the moment all I can think about is blueberry marshmellows when I have a squeeze and smell. Blueberry on the inhale and then BAM hits like a train. Pretty much instant heavy mind /body stone, felt it right behind my eyes. I was very happy doing nothing for a few hours 
Great work @GroErr  defo keeper material here


----------



## green217 (Nov 11, 2017)

Those blue ripper bx1's are beautiful!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Holly Stretch-O-Matic Batman. Damn Would You Look At The Stretch That The 11.5/12.5 Is Creating. I'm Only At Day 8 Of Flower


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2 tester buds
> View attachment 4041717
> This pheno was larger and more colourful than #1 but not as loud on the nose. At the moment all I can think about is blueberry marshmellows when I have a squeeze and smell. Blueberry on the inhale and then BAM hits like a train. Pretty much instant heavy mind /body stone, felt it right behind my eyes. I was very happy doing nothing for a few hours
> Great work @GroErr  defo keeper material here


Nice pic, frosty buggers  Blueberry marshmallow sounds like a nice treat  Your description of the stone sounds familiar - lol I tried a little bud off my BX1/P2 just now and it works much the same


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Holly Stretch-O-Matic Batman. Damn Would You Look At The Stretch That The 11.5/12.5 Is Creating. I'm Only At Day 8 Of Flower
> 
> View attachment 4041987 View attachment 4041988 View attachment 4041989 View attachment 4041990


Looking good in there, but yeah depending on what you're running, I noticed that myself. Good thing with those BR's is they tend to fill those gaps with budz. Also noticing that the 80/90cri are pretty well neck to neck now. Early on the 90cri seemed to be way ahead.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's the 3x 5 gal I pulled out yesterday at Day 56/8 weeks. They were 41", 43" & 47" from the soil with the BR P2 being the largest overall. All nice and dense, the BR P3 buds are rocks 

TPR:

   

Blue Ripper BX1 P2:

   

Blue Ripper BX1 P3 (lower bud was pollinated with the BR BX1 rks male):

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2017)

green217 said:


> Those blue ripper bx1's are beautiful!


Cheers green, that P3 pheno had some nice fade colours at the end.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Looking good in there, but yeah depending on what you're running, I noticed that myself. Good thing with those BR's is they tend to fill those gaps with budz. Also noticing that the 80/90cri are pretty well neck to neck now. Early on the 90cri seemed to be way ahead.


When I Super Cropped The 80 vs 90 Cri The 90 Had 11 More Branches That Need To Be Done And Was About 4 Inches Taller,Plus The 90's Screen Is Fuller. So With The Longer Flower Time It Might Come Out Even Or The 80 Might Pull Ahead At The End Just Like Last Grow. 

Guess Who Show Up Back In Town. Up Mac The Knife And We Took Matters In Our Own Hands


----------



## GroErr (Nov 13, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> When I Super Cropped The 80 vs 90 Cri The 90 Had 11 More Branches That Need To Be Done And Was About 4 Inches Taller,Plus The 90's Screen Is Fuller. So With The Longer Flower Time It Might Come Out Even Or The 80 Might Pull Ahead At The End Just Like Last Grow.
> 
> Guess Who Show Up Back In Town. Up Mac The Knife And We Took Matters In Our Own Hands
> 
> View attachment 4042260 View attachment 4042261 View attachment 4042262 View attachment 4042264


Lol, don't be getting too close to those ladies and scaring them with that blade. They're pretty good, haven't seen a hermie yet, but if they see you coming at them with that thing


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, don't be getting too close to those ladies and scaring them with that blade. They're pretty good, haven't seen a hermie yet, but if they see you coming at them with that thing


I Am The Master Of My Domain And I Rule My Ladies With A Sharpe Blade And An Iron Fist And These Nasty Azz's Beg For More!!!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Am The Master Of My Domain And I Rule My Ladies With A Sharpe Blade And An Iron Fist And These Nasty Azz's Beg For More!!!!!!
> View attachment 4043834


lol, you certainly seem to have mastered your domain, those things are growing like weeds


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> lol, you certainly seem to have mastered your domain, those things are growing like weeds


I Just Bumped The Wattage To 275 Watts A Piece For A Total Of 825 Watts. I'm Hoping That The Increased Intensity Will Slow The Stretch Down


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> I Just Bumped The Wattage To 275 Watts A Piece For A Total Of 825 Watts. I'm Hoping That The Increased Intensity Will Slow The Stretch Down


Good luck, if they hold around where they are they should fill right in, hopefully not much stretch left in them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Last shot with a full house in there, Day 55/41/34. Will pull the 5 gal Blue Ripper's and TPR tomorrow. The other 5 gal Waldo's Harley can go another watering or two.
> 
> View attachment 4041313
> 
> ...



Looking tasty!!! Nice job


----------



## GroErr (Nov 16, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> Looking tasty!!! Nice job


Cheers Sour Wreck, the Blue Ripper P2 pheno is a tasty bugger and fire, first pheno I've pulled with such a loud smell and taste of freshly cut cantaloupe with an underlying lemon thing going on


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Sour Wreck, the Blue Ripper P2 pheno is a tasty bugger and fire, first pheno I've pulled with such a loud smell and taste of freshly cut cantaloupe with an underlying lemon thing going on


Nice


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2017)

Pulled the last 5 gal plant, Waldo's Harley at day 60. Quite a large plant, largest of the 4x 5 gal, heavy as shit when moving it in a dry pot. Smells a lot like my Blue Ripper which is in the cross, lots of lemon coming through. The door is 36" wide, door knob is at 37" from the floor, tallest cola was 49" from the soil.

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2017)

Hummmmm 49 From The Floor At Finish Wow. Brother I'm On Day 13 Of Flower And I'm 56 From The Floor And 28 From The Ceiling And 12 From The Top Of The Plant. Good Gawd All Mighty


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2017)

Blue Harley
(Blueberry x Jack the Ripper) x Harlequin
 
Apologies to GroErr as this is not the best picture in the world but those trics really confused my cheap camera 

What a pleasure this strain is to smoke. Perfect for the day time, great buzz and feeling with superb taste and flavour. Its one of those strains you can smoke and get work done. Dense buds, trics galore and a sweet and fruity on the nose. This flows through in the smoke. 

Great job GroErr  you've impressed the hell out of me mate with these strains and they've stood leaf to bud with the other strains I flowered this run. I may not keep each strain but I will definitely be going back to pheno hunt further. Thanks man and keep breeding, you have the talent.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Hummmmm 49 From The Floor At Finish Wow. Brother I'm On Day 13 Of Flower And I'm 56 From The Floor And 28 From The Ceiling And 12 From The Top Of The Plant. Good Gawd All Mighty
> 
> View attachment 4044781 View attachment 4044782 View attachment 4044783


Looking good in there, let's hope they're finished stretching out! That plant was 49" from the soil line BTW, closer to 60" from the floor


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Harley
> (Blueberry x Jack the Ripper) x Harlequin
> View attachment 4044944
> Apologies to GroErr as this is not the best picture in the world but those trics really confused my cheap camera
> ...


Hey thanks #4, glad you found a couple of nice phenos in that run, that BH sounds like one of the tasty phenos. That's my favourite for a while for daytime smoke, lots of flavours, nice stone and no crash. Neither line (BR or BH) are finished yet but nice to see some decent phenos popping up, cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2017)

A couple of buds getting there, mainly seed makers in the balance of the 3gal's. Finally nailed down the strong terps coming off the Sand Storm, GF said the same thing when I asked her to tell me what she smelled. It's a strong smell of spearmint that's been there since veg  The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream is looking and smelling a lot like the mother, including her frost 

Sand Storm, Day 49, will let it go a few more days, it's pretty well there:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1/P1, Day 42:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 22, 2017)

Still Stretching So I Did Another Round Of Super Cropping Last Night Cause My Light Are Raised As High As I Can Get Them


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Still Stretching So I Did Another Round Of Super Cropping Last Night Cause My Light Are Raised As High As I Can Get Them
> 
> View attachment 4046645 View attachment 4046646 View attachment 4046647 View attachment 4046648


Wow, lot of stretch but looking good now, they can't keep stretching, can they?


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 22, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Wow, lot of stretch but looking good now, they can't keep stretching, can they?


Yes They Can But It's Not A Problem For A Master Of His Domain


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 22, 2017)

Now Check Out Some Blue Ripper Rosin. She Nice,Tasty And As Smooth As A Baby's Bottom. With A Sweet Creamy Carmel Infusion With A Hint Of Musty Pinecone Undertone On The Exhale


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Now Check Out Some Blue Ripper Rosin. She Nice,Tasty And As Smooth As A Baby's Bottom. With A Sweet Creamy Carmel Infusion With A Hint Of Musty Pinecone Undertone On The Exhale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum, sweet creamy caramel  Rosin always reminds me of caramel candy apples, wouldn't that be a knock out munchie, spread rosin all over it instead of caramel


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yum, sweet creamy caramel  Rosin always reminds me of caramel candy apples, wouldn't that be a knock out munchie, spread rosin all over it instead of caramel


Check It I Brought This Bad Boy Out Da Moth Balls And The Time Is Now To Get My Azz In Gear And Finish Said Project


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Check It I Brought This Bad Boy Out Da Moth Balls And The Time Is Now To Get My Azz In Gear And Finish Said Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, that's a serious press, Dawg is going to be wobbling around the neighbourhood soon


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice, that's a serious press, Dawg is going to be wobbling around the neighbourhood soon


Well That's The Plan


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Guess What Yeppers Still Reachin For The Sky You Nasty Azz Skally Waggs !!!! Well I Dusted Off An Old Trick And Took The Reflectors And Lens Off To Weaken Intensity.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Guess What Yeppers Still Reachin For The Sky You Nasty Azz Skally Waggs !!!! Well I Dusted Off An Old Trick And Took The Reflectors And Lens Off To Weaken Intensity.
> 
> View attachment 4049699 View attachment 4049700 View attachment 4049701 View attachment 4049702


Hell yeah, sorry about the unexpected stretch but damn that's a lot of bud coming in there and those stretched colas are filling in nicely


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

Pulled the 2x 3gal Sand Storm straight up from seed (no training). The first one is the female that got hit on almost every branch with Panama, Blue Ripper, and Sand Storm males. Both the P1 female and the Sand Storm male had a very loud Spearmint smell. Should be interesting to see how that mixed with the different hits. The F1 Sand Storm seeds have a pretty good chance at producing that Spearmint smell. It was there in veg on both the female and male  They could have been pulled around 52-54 days easy, had gone away for the weekend so they got a couple of extra days.

Sand Storm P1 3gal, Day 57:

   

Sand Storm P2 3gal, Day 57:

   

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 28, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hell yeah, sorry about the unexpected stretch but damn that's a lot of bud coming in there and those stretched colas are filling in nicely


Well Other Than A Late Flower Super Croppin I Have Emptied The Dawgie Bag Of Tricks. I Have Nothing Left Up My Paw


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2017)

That grow is going to become solid Dawg!

Very nice taking Gro. Mint. Mmmm


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Well Other Than A Late Flower Super Croppin I Have Emptied The Dawgie Bag Of Tricks. I Have Nothing Left Up My Paw


Pretty sure they're finished stretching, they'll fill in now, going to be a nice haul out of there 

1600 umol's


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

Javadog said:


> That grow is going to become solid Dawg!
> 
> Very nice taking Gro. Mint. Mmmm


Bud city in that Dawg house for sure 

Yeah both male and female had it, very loud, can't wait to cure a bit & see if it comes through in the taste. I ran 8x seeds and culled down to 2 females and the male. Nice uniform cross and 100% indica, can't wait to run some of the Panama x Sand Storm seeds, aka Panama Beach


----------



## GroErr (Nov 28, 2017)

These 3gal plants are getting there, day 52. Blue Harley is pretty well done, was still drying out so gave it another watering. Other two will go another week or so.

Blue Harley:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P1:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1/P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Blue Ripper BX1 RKS Male, Day 2. This one turned out to be a very nice male, won't get to any of it's offspring for a bit but open pollinated a Blue Harley F1/P1 with it for some BX1's. Stinks like skunk piss, easy to clone, vigorous, and nice structure/colour. Had it in a 1gal to stress test it and just up-potted to 2gal when I flipped it. Typically if they're in a tight container for a bit, many will start to flower on their own. This one showed no signs of sex 

Just flipped it to grab a decent batch of pollen. Got some last time, open pollinated the BH and hit a few plants but then it got some moisture in it so tossed the rest. May run a few small plants to hit with this one if I can get them up-potted and flipped in the next few days.

Super cropped it a bit to get the height down, it'll fill that 2x2x4' tent by the time it's done 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2017)

Stinky works for me!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Stinky works for me!


Really should be running a filter in that tent, stinks up the house just vegging


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2017)

Looking good as per the usual G


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as per the usual G


Cheers Evil, winding flowering down for the next while, just making some seeds to start up in the new year. Hope you're on the mend and felling better


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, winding flowering down for the next while, just making some seeds to start up in the new year. Hope you're on the mend and felling better


Thanks brother been feeling a little better. Getting back on top of things and pondering in a few upgrades. My HID's are off and most likely will not be turned on again lol.........


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother been feeling a little better. Getting back on top of things and pondering in a few upgrades. My HID's are off and most likely will not be turned on again lol.........


Good to hear on the health front. Back to the LEDz - lol Not a bad thing, they seem to work alright


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Good to hear on the health front. Back to the LEDz - lol Not a bad thing, they seem to work alright


I found what I work well with now to just roll with it and focus on improving every grow instead of constantly changing shit around chasing what's "best". What's best for me might not be for the next person, and vice versa. Exciting times ahead I have seeds made for like 5 strains now lol.....I crossed your Blue Harley with the Satori Male too will see if any seeds pop and what comes of it


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I found what I work well with now to just roll with it and focus on improving every grow instead of constantly changing shit around chasing what's "best". What's best for me might not be for the next person, and vice versa. Exciting times ahead I have seeds made for like 5 strains now lol.....I crossed your Blue Harley with the Satori Male too will see if any seeds pop and what comes of it


Yeah, constant change can be a pita  I saw you pulled some seeds, didn't catch that BH cross, let's see what's in that box of chocolates


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, constant change can be a pita  I saw you pulled some seeds, didn't catch that BH cross, let's see what's in that box of chocolates


Yeah she yielded shit but what she did is Fire and I got seeds. The rest of the 4x8 was a bust I just messed up too much and the mites, webbing everywhere when I went to chop the buds off the stems to start curing.........

Going to re arrange a few things
I think the new layout when done will work out much better.........

I didn't mention it in the logs but one night before killing the male off I hit everything in the tent with his pollen and it all took LOL so I have some pheno hunting to do and still have the original two strains to go through with a back cross of the first strain already........ fun times ahead


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 30, 2017)

Just make it more efficient for yourself and enjoy the processes. Everything looks great !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry for my shaky hands but here's a shot of a couple nugs of the BH........it is a very smooth earthy smoke not piny but earthy and it's a HEAVY stone brother lol. I can't wait to see what the cross with the Satori Male brings, hoping some of the seeds pop it's not a given..........

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/satori


----------



## GroErr (Dec 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry for my shaky hands but here's a shot of a couple nugs of the BH........it is a very smooth earthy smoke not piny but earthy and it's a HEAVY stone brother lol. I can't wait to see what the cross with the Satori Male brings, hoping some of the seeds pop it's not a given..........
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/satori
> 
> View attachment 4051130


Hey cool, sounds like you grabbed a higher THC vs. CBD pheno, would be interested to know what you think the flavours are in that pheno once you've done a bit of cure. New crosses are always fun, never know what dank you'll find


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Hey cool, sounds like you grabbed a higher THC vs. CBD pheno, would be interested to know what you think the flavours are in that pheno once you've done a bit of cure. New crosses are always fun, never know what dank you'll find


So I don't have to go through the entire thread and see where you're at you are flowering in 3gal fabric pots correct? Veg in 1 gal? 

Need to order new pots I tossed everything from the big tent to be safe of the bugs lol


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So I don't have to go through the entire thread and see where you're at you are flowering in 3gal fabric pots correct? Veg in 1 gal?
> 
> Need to order new pots I tossed everything from the big tent to be safe of the bugs lol


Well the pot sizes vary but for flowering I'm either in 3gal or 5gal fabrics. Veg is consistent, I go party cup to 1gal, then 3gal, then if I have time to veg a little more I'll up-pot them to 5gal about a week before flipping.

My container size for flowering is really driven by how long I've had to veg them, how long I want between watering, and keeping a good variety of strains going. A lot of rounds I'll mix 3/5gal plants thrown in a different times, staggered so I'm not having to harvest too many at the same time.

Basically the main criteria I use is how long I want/need between waterings, and some of that is driven by the time of year, and how long I've vegged. If I look at the plant size at flip time and think it'll give me at least 2 days between watering in the 3gal, I'll run it in the 3gal. If it looks a bit large for the 3gal I'll up-pot to 5gal & flip. Summer I've been running more 5gal's than 3gal's because I've been running negative DIF (lights-off temps at or higher than lights-on temps). That tends to dry the pots out quicker so the 5gal's were necessary, I was watering the 5gal's every other day and most were bone dry in that time. If I had run those plants in 3gal I would have been watering daily.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

Quick look at the remaining 3gal plants, day 56/8 weeks. Blue Ripper and Blue Harley are good to go, likely pull them tonight. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream is just about there, will get one more watering tonight and that should finish her 


Blue Harley F1/P1:

 

Blue Ripper F2/P1:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1/P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 2, 2017)

Lookin nice.

How long you been doing negative temp. differential? are you able to use any recirculation between tents (i.e. on alternate light cycles) to help manage temps?


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sorry for my shaky hands ...


Had to laugh a bit when I read this, my shaky hands and bad eyesight may have just accidentally supercropped one of my seedlings...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Had to laugh a bit when I read this, my shaky hands and bad eyesight may have just accidentally supercropped one of my seedlings...


There are some days are worse than others lol, when the camera on the phone does not have image stabilization makes for fun times on close ups lol


----------



## s7ickyfingers (Dec 2, 2017)

those ladies look beautiful. so deep into flower and not a deficiency or burnt tip in sight. hats off mate


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Lookin nice.
> 
> How long you been doing negative temp. differential? are you able to use any recirculation between tents (i.e. on alternate light cycles) to help manage temps?


Cheers, some tester seeds and small addition to the meds bucket 

Last two summers, from about mid-June to October I've been running the temps more or less steady between 78-82 full cycle. All I really had to do in summer is run the dehumidifier during lights out only, threw it on a timer that kicks in during lights-out. Don't need it during lights on as the lights keep the RH steady under 55%. I set the dehumidifier to 55% and it triggers enough to maintain RH and heat up the room. If I need more I can turn down the incoming air and/or exhaust and bump the temps up a bit. I like the results, typically bigger colas, the hybrids really seem to like it but I ran sativas and indicas and they all do better imo.

You could use any source so heat coming out of one could reused in another room/tent. Would probably work well if you had two tents and offset the lights on/off cycles.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

s7ickyfingers said:


> those ladies look beautiful. so deep into flower and not a deficiency or burnt tip in sight. hats off mate


Cheers and thanks for the positive comments. I like to try and keep them green to the end but a couple of those got away from me with a little tip burn early on, nothing major, just enough to piss me off - lol


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, some tester seeds and small addition to the meds bucket
> 
> Last two summers, from about mid-June to October I've been running the temps more or less steady between 78-82 full cycle. All I really had to do in summer is run the dehumidifier during lights out only, threw it on a timer that kicks in during lights-out. Don't need it during lights on as the lights keep the RH steady under 55%. I set the dehumidifier to 55% and it triggers enough to maintain RH and heat up the room. If I need more I can turn down the incoming air and/or exhaust and bump the temps up a bit. I like the results, typically bigger colas, the hybrids really seem to like it but I ran sativas and indicas and they all do better imo.
> 
> You could use any source so heat coming out of one could reused in another room/tent. Would probably work well if you had two tents and offset the lights on/off cycles.


It's good that you don't have to run a heater, always thought the alternating rooms was a good idea for too.




Evil-Mobo said:


> There are some days are worse than others lol, when the camera on the phone does not have image stabilization makes for fun times on close ups lol


Shaky evidence of the damage...
 
The black spot below the node I just hacked about 3/4 the way through the main stem, missed the targeted leaf entirely, had to take a second swipe, then I realized what I had done...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> It's good that you don't have to run a heater, always thought the alternating rooms was a good idea for too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will just get more tops not a bad thing


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

Pulled the two 3 gal clones, they were good to go. Blue Harley was a small clone mainly used for some tester seeds. Blue Ripper was a filler clone that came up fast in veg, couple of zips on that one 

Blue Harley F1/P1:

   

Blue Ripper F2/P1:

   

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 2, 2017)

nice ^^^^


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice ^^^^


Cheers Sour Wreck, a couple of my tastier phenos, nice loud terps on those two


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2017)

Had a few small extra clones just up-potted into 1 gal's. Threw them into the tent with the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male for a few crosses 

The 1gal's at the back are a Blue Ripper F2/P1, Fireballs P1 (frosty bugger), and the very stinky Sand Storm P1.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2017)

Last run to finish around end of Jan before I shut it down for a coupe of weeks. Four clones at different stages. 2x 5 gal at the front and 2x smaller 3 gal behind them. They'll all be hit with that male above when it's finished. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 is probably the frostiest bud I have if I can get it right. The Skunk #1 P7 turned out to be a very nice pheno, want some stash and to get some crosses, have some SK#1 pollen in the freezer. This one has potential for some nice offspring. Good production, fruity smells, fruit & eucalyptus on inhale and hash taste on exhale. Unique smell and flavour, tasty stuff and hits pretty hard. Those 2x 5 gal's at the front were up-potted yesterday before flipping, they were in 1gal fabric pots - lol

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

Very small window of opportunity for anyone looking for great deals on some pre-assembled COB lights, or components. Unfortunately they're closing shop shortly. All inventory is marked to about 50% of the original price. Just picked up one of the T22-3000-90 panel for my breeding tent for $0.92/watt.

https://www.tastyled.com


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very small window of opportunity for anyone looking for great deals on some pre-assembled COB lights, or components. Unfortunately they're closing shop shortly. All inventory is marked to about 50% of the original price. Just picked up one of the T22-3000-90 panel for my breeding tent for $0.92/watt.
> 
> https://www.tastyled.com


Not gonna find anything near the quality for the price. Warranty? Components are near bulletproof.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey GroErr... looking good as usual!

Say... got a question... 

Ive got a plant where the pistils are shrivelling but NOT turning brown. Its exactly 4 weeks since flip now. This started a week ago. Dont see any nanners... 
Any ideas? It was a fem seed. 
Now a second plant is doing the same.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very small window of opportunity for anyone looking for great deals on some pre-assembled COB lights, or components. Unfortunately they're closing shop shortly. All inventory is marked to about 50% of the original price. Just picked up one of the T22-3000-90 panel for my breeding tent for $0.92/watt.
> 
> https://www.tastyled.com


I posted that in the led thread but no link.
I agree best bang for your buck period.
I didnt know they were going out of business. Too bad

Dang he lowered that price super cheap i had to pull the trigger


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I posted that in the led thread but no link.
> I agree best bang for your buck period.
> I didnt know they were going out of business. Too bad
> 
> Dang he lowered that price super cheap i had to pull the trigger


Great deal, well built, I have 4 T-series bars with Cree 3590's, nice lights. Too bad he's going out. I've grown out a lot of bud with his Tasty's


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Hey GroErr... looking good as usual!
> 
> Say... got a question...
> 
> ...


Cheers, hope things are well for you. That looks a little weird, I've seen/noticed a lot of variations in the size, shape, colour on them though. Could be just a strain thing, otherwise plants look healthy. I don't worry about any strange mutations on them if the plant is looking good/healthy otherwise. Haven't seen that one, very defined curls, looks kind of cool


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Not gonna find anything near the quality for the price. Warranty? Components are near bulletproof.


No warranty, clearance, he's shutting it down. But I have a few of his and they're well built. All standard components, easy enough to DIY fix if needed.

Most of what I saw were flowering lamps, 3000k/90cri Vero 29's. That one I grabbed is perfect for my breeding tent. Using 3070's in there right now, they've had their day.


----------



## cindysid (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Had a few small extra clones just up-potted into 1 gal's. Threw them into the tent with the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male for a few crosses
> 
> The 1gal's at the back are a Blue Ripper F2/P1, Fireballs P1 (frosty bugger), and the very stinky Sand Storm P1.
> 
> ...


This is the first time in awhile that I haven't had at least one Fireballs in the room. Damn, I miss it!


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, hope things are well for you. That looks a little weird, I've seen/noticed a lot of variations in the size, shape, colour on them though. Could be just a strain thing, otherwise plants look healthy. I don't worry about any strange mutations on them if the plant is looking good/healthy otherwise. Haven't seen that one, very defined curls, looks kind of cool


Ya...went back to what i know. Hps. Lol
Rebuild confidence then have another go with the cobs...


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Great deal, well built, I have 4 T-series bars with Cree 3590's, nice lights. Too bad he's going out. I've grown out a lot of bud with his Tasty's


Real shame, rahz was one of the og guys...................always helpful too. Tough business


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Real shame, rahz was one of the og guys...................always helpful too. Tough business


Yeah good guy, easy to deal with, that business is getting crowded for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 5, 2017)

cindysid said:


> This is the first time in awhile that I haven't had at least one Fireballs in the room. Damn, I miss it!


Cheers Cindy, I've been dying to run a bit more for my stash. Took a pack but found a nice one


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah god guy, easy to deal with, *that business is getting crowded for sure*.


yeah, will only get worse as the price entry drops on efficient units.........it's crazy how the whole cob & qb thing started in this forum


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2017)

cindysid said:


> This is the first time in awhile that I haven't had at least one Fireballs in the room. Damn, I miss it!


Wait til you get some fookies


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2017)

It's a real bummer to see @Rahz close up shop. He's always had my respect. Great product, reasonable prices, and always helpful.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Check Out Day 54 Of My Little 150 Watt Cob Grow With My Baby Ripper. Peace And Can You Say Frosty Malt Here


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> No warranty, clearance, he's shutting it down. But I have a few of his and they're well built. All standard components, easy enough to DIY fix if needed.
> 
> Most of what I saw were flowering lamps, 3000k/90cri Vero 29's. That one I grabbed is perfect for my breeding tent. Using 3070's in there right now, they've had their day.


If you think about it, once a business is closed theres no warranty on the stuff you bought regardless when you bought it...
I have two 3590 fixtures from him- 3 led and a 2 led 
Plus the two i just ordered dirt cheap


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> If you think about it, once a business is closed theres no warranty on the stuff you bought regardless when you bought it...
> I have two 3590 fixtures from him- 3 led and a 2 led
> Plus the two i just ordered dirt cheap


That sounds like a pretty solid endorsement of the quality of his work.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Check Out Day 54 Of My Little 150 Watt Cob Grow With My Baby Ripper. Peace And Can You Say Frosty Malt Here View attachment 4053912 View attachment 4053913 View attachment 4053914 View attachment 4053915 View attachment 4053916 View attachment 4053917


Nice "little" grow there @The Dawg, some would kill for those "little" colas 

She is a frosty beatch, nice pull & work to get her showing those trichs


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2017)

Pulled the last 3 gal at day 61. First of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1's to make it through to flower. Not bad but don't think it's a keeper, decent looking and smelling but there should be some frostier phenos in that batch.

   

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 7, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Nice "little" grow there @The Dawg, some would kill for those "little" colas
> 
> She is a frosty beatch, nice pull & work to get her showing those trichs


Or Da Be Killed Reaching Into Places They Have No Business  Check It Its Looking Like Something In The Neighborhood Of 112 Grams Finished. I'd Say Not Bad For 150 Watts Of Cob With A 10 Day Veg Chitttttttttttt Of Course Finial Weights Will Be In A Few Days


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice fat finishes, the both of you!

Shiny fatness. Yum.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Hear Ye Hear Ye Hear Ye Looks Like We Have A Winner. Looks Like My Perseverance Prevailed And The Monster Stretch Is All Done Total Height 72 Inches From Da Floor Up. Check The Light On The Left The Bottom Is Above My Filter. Yes Brother @Psuagro I Used A Period Anyho I Found 3 More Inches Of Height And I Might Add Not A Moment Too Soon


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Wow!


Thank You Brother Java. I Call This My Chock-Full-Of-Bud Tent.


----------



## ThcGuy (Dec 10, 2017)

Trichome production is beautiful Dawg!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Thank You Brother Java. I Call This My Chock-Full-Of-Bud Tent.


Very nice growing in da Dawg house 

That stretch can turn out alright with the right pheno, that canopy's looking like about a pound


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2017)

Seriously though....I flashed on the old times at the San Diego Zoo. They used to 
have a giant loaf of bread that they allowed mice to colonize. It was fun to see and
watch how they tunneled in three dimensions. 

For a moment I was a mouse, toking my way though a Giant Loaf-Bud. LOL


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2017)

So I'm always saying how this Blue Ripper rks male smells like skunk piss. GF came home earlier and says that the house smells like cat piss, that I should change out the cat litter... that I changed yesterday - lol 

Day 12 for the male, day 7 for the 3x 1gal females behind it 

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Seriously though....I flashed on the old times at the San Diego Zoo. They used to
> have a giant loaf of bread that they allowed mice to colonize. It was fun to see and
> watch how they tunneled in three dimensions.
> 
> For a moment I was a mouse, toking my way though a Giant Loaf-Bud. LOL


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Very nice growing in da Dawg house
> 
> That stretch can turn out alright with the right pheno, that canopy's looking like about a pound


A Pound You Say? Well I Thought My Little Cab Grow Was 2ozs And It Turned Out To Be 4ozs. So Based Off My Last 2 Harvest Of The Blue Ripper I'm Guessing 22-24ozs


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> A Pound You Say? Well I Thought My Little Cab Grow Was 2ozs And It Turned Out To Be 4ozs. So Based Off My Last 2 Harvest Of The Blue Ripper I'm Guessing 22-24ozs


I was thinking more like 1.5-2 but didn't want to jinx it  Awesome canopy going, should be a nice haul from there...


----------



## zoic (Dec 16, 2017)

GroErr said:


> So I'm always saying how this Blue Ripper rks male smells like skunk piss. GF came home earlier and says that the house smells like cat piss, that I should change out the cat litter... that I changed yesterday - lol


Ya I get that all the time. It is somewhat comforting to know most people can be fooled that you do not clean the litter enough and no suspicion that the smell is from cannabis.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2017)

First seeds from that skunky rks male. This is the Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) F1/P1 keeper pheno back-crossed to the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male. It was a small clone flipped a few days after transplanting into a 1 gal pot and open pollinated. ~300-400 seeds in there 

 

Cheers


----------



## zoic (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice GroErr. I hope I get that many seeds from my GSC. Should know in a 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2017)

zoic said:


> Very nice GroErr. I hope I get that many seeds from my GSC. Should know in a 3-4 more weeks.


Cheers Zoic, you should end up with quite a few if the male was good. Typically I'm looking for 60-80 seeds from a pollinated branch.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> First seeds from that skunky rks male. This is the Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) F1/P1 keeper pheno back-crossed to the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male. It was a small clone flipped a few days after transplanting into a 1 gal pot and open pollinated. ~300-400 seeds in there
> 
> View attachment 4059013
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful looking seeds


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Beautiful looking seeds


Cheers gr, looking to find some skunky CBD goodness in there


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2017)

Update on that breeding run in the 2x2 tent. Male is Day 19 and just starting to open the odd pod. Fans are off now, will let the females catch up until the weekend. Then I'll collect a bunch for storage and hitting the plants in the flower room, then turn on the fans and let him do his thing 

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 18, 2017)

Ladies waiting to get pregnant in the flower room. They're 2 weeks, except for a small 1gal Blue Harley P2 clone at the back which is 1 week in.

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Damn Brother My Plants Look Funny Next To Yours. Hell Would You Look At All The Flippen YoYo's Holding Up Them Pesky Big Floppy Azz Buds. I Tell Ya If It Anit 1 Thing Its Another With This Grow . Oh And Its A Damn Good Thing I'm Using 3 Year old Technology


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Damn Brother My Plants Look Funny Next To Yours. Hell Would You Look At All The Flippen YoYo's Holding Up Them Pesky Big Floppy Azz Buds. I Tell Ya If It Anit 1 Thing Its Another With This Grow . Oh And Its A Damn Good Thing I'm Using 3 Year old Technology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like the other way around, my room looks funny going in there with only a few small ladies taking less than 1/2 the space. But, 5 strains will be hit by that Blue Ripper male which is really the only goal for these, lots of hunting in 2018 

Your canopy's looking great, yo-yo's and all  Not a bad problem to have, having to add extra support with a week or two left


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> More like the other way around, my room looks funny going in there with only a few small ladies taking less than 1/2 the space. But, 5 strains will be hit by that Blue Ripper male which is really the only goal for these, lots of hunting in 2018
> 
> Your canopy's looking great, yo-yo's and all  Not a bad problem to have, having to add extra support with a week or two left


Brother Its A Damn Shame That 99.9% Of RIU Growers Will Not Experience The Since Of Ease And Comfort One Gets From Growing This Amazing Plant.My Hats Off To Ya Brother. You Have Created Some Awesome Genetics


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother Its A Damn Shame That 99.9% Of RIU Growers Will Not Experience The Since Of Ease And Comfort One Gets From Growing This Amazing Plant.My Hats Off To Ya Brother. You Have Created Some Awesome Genetics


Cheers brother Dawg, work in progress but I did like some of the testers that came off that BX1 batch, headed in the right direction. As you know I don't mind sharing them as I go, but the site doesn't like any of that activity, even freebies. So, I agreed with them that any conversations around sharesies would be directed off-site. My y-a-h-o-o email address is now showing in my status when you click on my avatar


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers brother Dawg, work in progress but I did like some of the testers that came off that BX1 batch, headed in the right direction. As you know I don't mind sharing them as I go, but the site doesn't like any of that activity, even freebies. So, I agreed with them that any conversations around sharesies would be directed off-site. My y-a-h-o-o email address is now showing in my status when you click on my avatar ;


you always did have some great stuff mate....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> you always did have some great stuff mate....


Cheers man, love this plant and all the healing/benefits it brings us.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the last 3 gal at day 61. First of the Blue Ripper x Blue Dream BX1's to make it through to flower. Not bad but don't think it's a keeper, decent looking and smelling but there should be some frostier phenos in that batch.
> 
> View attachment 4054794 View attachment 4054796 View attachment 4054797
> 
> Cheers


very nice mate, looks of the growth pattern look promising

wonder how it would handle and outside grow...hmmm..be interesting to play with


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers man, love this plant and all the healing/benefits it brings us.


i do to, it helps, especially for my wife......love watching them get up and grow, watching the change and how it happens and why it happens......


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice mate, looks of the growth pattern look promising
> 
> wonder how it would handle and outside grow...hmmm..be interesting to play with


The structure and yield was quite good as it was a relatively small plant going in. But the smell and flavour are "ok" plus it just doesn't have a good enough punch.

The mother is an amazing plant and probably the strongest smoke I have going. So I'm looking for something similar to cross further. That pheno while good, was not quite the pheno I would pick to breed on. No worries, this was the first BX1 I flowered out, culled 3 others. Will have to do a proper hunt through them later as I know there's some fire in that line


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The structure and yield was quite good as it was a relatively small plant going in. But the smell and flavour are "ok" plus it just doesn't have a good enough punch.
> 
> The mother is an amazing plant and probably the strongest smoke I have going. So I'm looking for something similar to cross further. That pheno while good, was not quite the pheno I would pick to breed on. No worries, this was the first BX1 I flowered out, culled 3 others. Will have to do a proper hunt through them later as I know there's some fire in that line


from the looks of it, it looks like it could some good fire in it. By the trichs, it also looks like it has a great potential of a kiefer too......

think if you give it time with the crosses you do, both the smell and yeild would prolly balance out....just my 2 cents


----------



## GroErr (Dec 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> from the looks of it, it looks like it could some good fire in it. By the trichs, it also looks like it has a great potential of a kiefer too......
> 
> think if you give it time with the crosses you do, both the smell and yeild would prolly balance out....just my 2 cents


Yeah the BR side has some nice producers, the BD mother was a good producer also, no doubt I should find a few with decent structure and production in there. I haven't run a ton of this BR x BD cross and got some decent phenos like the F1 mother of that one. The killer phenos will take running a bunch to find the potent/frosty phenos leaning towards the mother, then cross those for BX2's and carry on from there. Just time and space, I'll start popping again mid-Feb and likely run 20 at a time to start the hunt.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2017)

Ladies in the flower room got hit with fresh Blue Ripper pollen at Day 20. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1 pheno is off to a frosty start 

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 
 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ladies in the flower room got hit with fresh Blue Ripper pollen at Day 20. The Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1 pheno is off to a frosty start
> 
> View attachment 4062484
> 
> ...


Brother Your Ladies Always Frosty. Which Reminds Me Of A Song


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2017)

So much yellowish-looking fresh growth there....they are really moving!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2017)

So glad I stumbled upon this thread.
Sadly it is going to take me months to read all the way through lol
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Brother Your Ladies Always Frosty. Which Reminds Me Of A Song


Cheers Dawg, that song would be a good handle for a pot forum


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> So much yellowish-looking fresh growth there....they are really moving!


Thanks JD, those 2 at the front surprised me a bit. They came in to the flip freshly up-potted from 1gal's so wasn't expecting much from them other than making some seeds. They look like big girl plants now


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> So glad I stumbled upon this thread.
> Sadly it is going to take me months to read all the way through lol
> Cheers


Cheers Green, lol, should have broken the thread down by year or something, a few posts to sift through for sure. Hope you find some useful info!


----------



## zoic (Dec 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Green, lol, should have broken the thread down by year or something, a few posts to sift through for sure. Hope you find some useful info!


LOL, that is one of the reasons I open new threads for each grow. Just to be clear, yours was worth the read, and as well torontoke with the 8 hour flowering.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2017)

zoic said:


> LOL, that is one of the reasons I open new threads for each grow. Just to be clear, yours was worth the read, and as well torontoke with the 8 hour flowering.


Cheers Zoic, I ran a few separate threads for a while then found it difficult time-wise to properly manage multiple threads. Search function is pretty flexible, allows searches within a specific thread which I've used to zero in on subjects in large threads.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 28, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2 @34 days stacking


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2 @34 days stacking
> View attachment 4064314


Cheers #4, looking frosty on that side of the pond  I can see why you ran her again, nice pull on that pheno, stacked + frosty


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2017)

Slacking on updates lately, just starting to recover from a few days of hell with a nasty flu bug that knocked me on my ass. GF and I spent Xmas and the last few days drinking soup & crackers. First Xmas in a while where I lost weight 

Took some camshots of the gardens last night. Still in hold mode with everything other than what's flowering right now. The veg tent is holding clones at 16/8, they'll be held in 1gal's so I can grab clones off them before leaving on vacation at the end of the month.

Flower room girls are stacking up nice heading towards week 4. Pollen definitely took, some are already showing seed pods developing on the branches I hit.

 

Breeding tent now has the 180w Tasty Vero29/3000k/90cri running in there. Much nicer light quality and brighter than the old Cree 3070's I had running in there. Hoping this will finish them a bit faster, most were taking an extra week in there compared to running them in the flower room. The 90cri should help a bit there. 

 

Veg tent with clones at different stages. Have culled down to 14 strains in there + 3 left in the cloner. 4 weeks until I clone them again so have the lights down to 16/8 to hopefully avoid further up-potting.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 28, 2017)

Buds on the 3gal & 5gal in the flower room, yesterday at day 24...

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the Bug. I have skipped the Flu so far this season...we will see.

The breeds are developing nicely. 

Enjoy the time out.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear about the Bug. I have skipped the Flu so far this season...we will see.
> 
> The breeds are developing nicely.
> 
> Enjoy the time out.


Cheers JD, glad to hear you're well. It's going around here and GF works with the public so brings it home and "shares" it with me - lol Starting to feel somewhat human again, caught up on trimming at least


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking good as always G, hope all is well and Happy Holidays!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good as always G, hope all is well and Happy Holidays!


Cheers Evil, just coasting in the garden for a few weeks. Hope you enjoyed the holidays. I saw you posted that the girls wore you out, fun tired I'm sure, cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 29, 2017)

Day 54 Of Flower Dare I Say Frosty


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2017)

NOICE


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2017)

^^^    ^^^

Nice work brother Dawg, some shiny nuggets well on their way


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> ^^^    ^^^
> 
> Nice work brother Dawg, some shiny nuggets well on their way


Thank You Brother. I Tell Ya I'm A Impatient Fuck I Run To The Mailbox Every Morning Looking To See If My Colombian Ripper Has Arrived Yet


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Thank You Brother. I Tell Ya I'm A Impatient Fuck I Run To The Mailbox Every Morning Looking To See If My Colombian Ripper Has Arrived Yet


Cheque's in the mail brother, holidays + unions on both sides of the border = a few more trips to the mailbox


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheque's in the mail brother, holidays + unions on both sides of the border = a few more trips to the mailbox


I Know I'm Like The Little Kid At Christmas Running Down The Stairs Every 5 Minutes To See If Santa Has Came Yet.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2017)

Blue Ripper open pollinated clones starting to show seeds at day 27 

Fireballs P1 female:



Blue Ripper BX1/P3 female:



Sand Storm P1 female:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2017)

Budz at day 28/4 weeks from the flip. Dream Ripper and Fireballs going head to head in the race for the frost 

Dream Ripper (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream) F1/P1:



Fireballs P1:



Skunk #1 P7:



This is the 1gal Blue Harley F1/P2, day 21:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2017)

Group shot in the flower room, day 28...

 

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Slacking on updates lately, just starting to recover from a few days of hell with a nasty flu bug that knocked me on my ass. GF and I spent Xmas and the last few days drinking soup & crackers. First Xmas in a while where I lost weight
> 
> Took some camshots of the gardens last night. Still in hold mode with everything other than what's flowering right now. The veg tent is holding clones at 16/8, they'll be held in 1gal's so I can grab clones off them before leaving on vacation at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Fucking flu bug went all the way around... to me. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Fucking flu bug went all the way around... to me. Hope you're feeling better!


Lol, sorry about that, f*krs travel, over the border wall and everything


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2018)

Everyone at work was coughing all around me this week. LOL. We will see.

Get well soon!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 3, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Everyone at work was coughing all around me this week. LOL. We will see.
> 
> Get well soon!


Cheers JD, pretty well done for me, GFs still down. Lots of hand washing helps for work and stuff. I'm usually good but the GF always brings it home, sometimes the grandkids, no chance of staying away from it then, just gotta deal with it


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 3, 2018)

I Tell Ya Brother When This Strain Is Finished They Pull An Emerald. 1 Day Their Looking All Black Lassie Fat And Sassy Then The Next Day BAM Their Done.

Day 59 Of Flower And Do I Hear Mac The Knife Warming Up


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2018)

They must be stinking up the place. :0)

Nice work Dawg. That canopy is amazing.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 4, 2018)

Javadog said:


> They must be stinking up the place. :0)
> 
> Nice work Dawg. That canopy is amazing.


Thank You Brother Java And Yes The Sent of Sandalwood Is Amazing


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Thank You Brother Java And Yes The Sent of Sandalwood Is Amazing


Damn brother Dawg, amazing run, kudos to @The Dawg  Sharpen that knife, almost there


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Damn brother Dawg, amazing run, kudos to @The Dawg  Sharpen that knife, almost there


Fuck the knife, @The Dawg gonna need a machette.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 4, 2018)

Dawg bringing the 

Blue Ripper day 44


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Fuck the knife, @The Dawg gonna need a machette.


Will This Work


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Dawg bringing the
> 
> Blue Ripper day 44
> View attachment 4067901


Their So Cute At That age


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Will This Work
> 
> View attachment 4067926


Now that's a knife! 



SSGrower said:


> Fuck the knife, @The Dawg gonna need a machette.


Was going to mention he had one that makes a machete look like a pocket knife, but @The Dawg beat me to it


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Dawg bringing the
> 
> Blue Ripper day 44
> View attachment 4067901


No shortage of fire in that pheno, looks similar to what Dawg pulled and like the one I didn't clone #$%! lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2018)

About as steady as it gets, breeding tent temps/RH for last 24 hours. It's been consistent throughout the cycle and girls seem to be happy about it


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Will This Work
> 
> View attachment 4067926


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2018)

Some day 34 budz 

Dream Ripper F1/P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 6, 2018)

Cheers indeed.......


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2018)

Preggy ladies at day 35/5 weeks. In decent shape heading into the final 2-3 weeks. Every branch that Blue Ripper stud hit is packed with seeds 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2018)

Day 37 for the Blue Ripper rks male open pollinated clones in the 2x2 tent. Coming along well, pods continue to swell, and gather some frost on them it would seem 

Blue Ripper:

 

Fireballs:

 

Sand Storm:

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks great G, busy man.
You feeling better ?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks great G, busy man.
> You feeling better ?


Cheers Bob, liking the thought of popping some of those BR x Fireballs in ~6 weeks  Thanks yeah getting there, symptoms are pretty well done, just a nagging cough which is part of this one. Bad flu season this one, two nasty strains and I picked them both up off the GF back to back almost. Getting out on the hills this weekend if it kills me  The temps are finally somewhat reasonable, looks like -10C on the weekend, and some fresh snow Friday and Saturday


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2018)

Camshot tour of the garden...

Male & female clones, still in 1 gal & party cups. 14 different strains/phenos, have 2 stragglers in the cloner that should be ready to plant shortly. All will be cloned in ~ 2 weeks and left in the cloner while I head south for a couple of weeks.

 

2x2 tent day 38, 3x 1 gal clones full of seeds from open pollination.

 

Flower room day 38, mix of seeds & smoke from some of my faves.

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking good brother. As per the usual. Can you go into any detail on how you're monitoring your temps and humidity etc and your camera setup for the different spaces? 

Thanks


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good brother. As per the usual. Can you go into any detail on how you're monitoring your temps and humidity etc and your camera setup for the different spaces?
> 
> Thanks


Hey thanks Evil, have posted it several times but I know that stuff's difficult to find. I should create a draft/template for these subjects 

Temps and RH are monitored by *LaCrosse* RF/WiFi sensors. I have a base station plus 4x probes. Since they communicate via RF/WiFi they can be moved around whenever/wherever you need them. They've come down in price where they're kind of a no brainer now, just the ability to know exactly what "normal" is for any given space, in turn knowing when something's wrong by simply looking at the app or through the browser access. Great for dialling in new spaces as well. They also have wet probes (I have one and have used it to check and analyze the effect of water temps in my cloner), and even a water detection probe which can be placed say just above the floor in any area where there's possibility of flooding, if it triggers you get a text. Pretty cool tool for the price. There's others, I started with these about 4 years ago and it's decent so stuck with them.

Cameras I have some different one's. The original Cam's I have are made by *Foscam* they're standard tilt/zoom/pan WiFi cameras. I grabbed a couple of Amcrest more recently, while the camera's are good, the Foscam software/viewer is better imo. Both are decent quality from a basic functionality standpoint through and the *Amcrest* cameras are cheaper with higher resolution. Both have the capability of motion sensing, snapshots, recording video, or just viewing through an app or browser. Not a bad tool but not necessary, I do like the ability of seeing what's going on without entering the room/tent, particularly in the breeding tent. When I have males going I prefer to keep that tent sealed other than for watering.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks Evil, have posted it several times but I know that stuff's difficult to find. I should create a draft/template for these subjects
> 
> Temps and RH are monitored by *LaCrosse* RF/WiFi sensors. I have a base station plus 4x probes. Since they communicate via RF/WiFi they can be moved around whenever/wherever you need them. They've come down in price where they're kind of a no brainer now, just the ability to know exactly what "normal" is for any given space, in turn knowing when something's wrong by simply looking at the app or through the browser access. Great for dialling in new spaces as well. They also have wet probes (I have one and have used it to check and analyze the effect of water temps in my cloner), and even a water detection probe which can be placed say just above the floor in any area where there's possibility of flooding, if it triggers you get a text. Pretty cool tool for the price. There's others, I started with these about 4 years ago and it's decent so stuck with them.
> 
> Cameras I have some different one's. The original Cam's I have are made by *Foscam* they're standard tilt/zoom/pan WiFi cameras. I grabbed a couple of Amcrest more recently, while the camera's are good, the Foscam software/viewer is better imo. Both are decent quality from a basic functionality standpoint through and the *Amcrest* cameras are cheaper with higher resolution. Both have the capability of motion sensing, snapshots, recording video, or just viewing through an app or browser. Not a bad tool but not necessary, I do like the ability of seeing what's going on without entering the room/tent, particularly in the breeding tent. When I have males going I prefer to keep that tent sealed other than for watering.


Ok cool. Thanks very much for the info I have some research to do to figure out cost and what not I guess. This is the last "phase" if you will of what I want to do in my grow is try to get things more automated. It would be nice to just grab some pics every now and then or just check in on the grow from my phone and not have to physically get to the garden you know. I am trying to decide what route to take to automate my watering some as well we will see. Right now everything is clicking so well I'm scared to change anything at all lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 11, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok cool. Thanks very much for the info I have some research to do to figure out cost and what not I guess. This is the last "phase" if you will of what I want to do in my grow is try to get things more automated. It would be nice to just grab some pics every now and then or just check in on the grow from my phone and not have to physically get to the garden you know. I am trying to decide what route to take to automate my watering some as well we will see. Right now everything is clicking so well I'm scared to change anything at all lol.


Well good luck the sensors are great tools, the cameras are nice to haves if you don't mind the spend. Cameras will run form $100-$150 for the full function models. The sensors are $45 for the first, $35 each for any additional sensors. If you find a viable solution to automate your watering, I'll be interested in that, would be nice to have when travelling.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Ripper #2 
7 weeks


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2
> 7 weeks
> View attachment 4071770


She's a beauty, I can see why you cloned her, looking like a finish within 8 weeks too  

She's eerily similar in looks and frost to that killer Blue Pit pheno you have. Perhaps a fairy run with BR rks pollen is in order


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2018)

GroErr said:


> She's a beauty, I can see why you cloned her, looking like a finish within 8 weeks too
> 
> She's eerily similar in looks and frost to that killer Blue Pit pheno you have. Perhaps a fairy run with BR rks pollen is in order


Read my mind


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2018)

Was in there making an adjustment and couldn't resist some bud shots 

All except the last one (BH) are day 40, the Blue Harley is Day 33...

Dream Ripper F1/P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Read my mind


ROCK! :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> ROCK! :0)


Pit Ripper


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 12, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pit Ripper


Funky Monkey#4


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 13, 2018)

Looking good G, so I finished shucking my seeds of the cross I made with the Blue Harley, think it might be time to pop a couple as one set of beans I set to germ right now ain't doing a damn thing LOL

It's Satori X Blue Harley hoping I get lucky and find a CBD pheno in the mix like you have pop up sometimes I think a CDB Satori cross would be freaking killer. I'll tag you when I get a girl going  Still need to name this strain too LOL...........hope all is well my friend 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good G, so I finished shucking my seeds of the cross I made with the Blue Harley, think it might be time to pop a couple as one set of beans I set to germ right now ain't doing a damn thing LOL
> 
> It's Satori X Blue Harley hoping I get lucky and find a CBD pheno in the mix like you have pop up sometimes I think a CDB Satori cross would be freaking killer. I'll tag you when I get a girl going  Still need to name this strain too LOL...........hope all is well my friend
> 
> Cheers


Hey cheers Evil, hope you're feeling a little better over there, damn meds 

If you tried to germ one right away that could be why it's not doing anything, I try and wait ~4 weeks after harvest to get close to 100% germination. Prior to that it can be hit & miss and lower germ rates from what I've tested.

That was quite a nice Satori male you had going, could be some nice beans in there, get popping once they're ready. Might be worth a try on some of the original BH to see if you get something decent, I grabbed a couple of nice phenos last run, very similar to my keeper.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 13, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey cheers Evil, hope you're feeling a little better over there, damn meds
> 
> If you tried to germ one right away that could be why it's not doing anything, I try and wait ~4 weeks after harvest to get close to 100% germination. Prior to that it can be hit & miss and lower germ rates from what I've tested.
> 
> That was quite a nice Satori male you had going, could be some nice beans in there, get popping once they're ready. Might be worth a try on some of the original BH to see if you get something decent, I grabbed a couple of nice phenos last run, very similar to my keeper.


No I took your advice these have been sitting for a minute. The ones that didn't pop we're from a pack of ocean grown seeds. Kinda bummed it's a purple strain I'm looking forward to growing but we will see. So many beans so little time lol.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 13, 2018)

The Eagle Has Landed


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2018)

I recalled Satori as being a classic and looked it up. 

As they say "Cool Beans". :0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 13, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I recalled Satori as being a classic and looked it up.
> 
> As they say "Cool Beans". :0)


I was given a handful of males and picked one and started chucking his pollen at everything I could. Really excited to see what some of these produce especially with the GG#4 which was a cut from Dark Heart so I know it was not fake. I suffer from severe nerve damage and I'm chasing strong strains to help mitigate that because one of my meds for that in itself is 16 freaking pills a day and this shit has got to go LOL......I already cut my pill count in half as it is but there is still room for improvement. I'm not looking to start a seed company or anything I am just taking advantage of the opportunity at hand and trying to see what I can come up with that helps me out. It's a pretty cool feeling when you get to the point that the stuff you grow is better and cleaner than the stuff you can buy in your area. Plus health ins don't pay for mmj and dispensary buds ain't cheap especially at the rate I need to consume for my health issues. G has been a big help to me since I became a member here and I highly respect him and his opinion on things. I kinda landed on my own road where he's at. I just appreciate folks who don't mind sharing info like he does for people like me sometimes it's god sent


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2018)

Wise words. True.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> The Eagle Has Landed


 Just in time for your cup challenge 

I can't pop anything until Feb 11th so watching for timelines over in your new thread. I see a few members wanting to do 1gal's, that could be interesting


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I was given a handful of males and picked one and started chucking his pollen at everything I could. Really excited to see what some of these produce especially with the GG#4 which was a cut from Dark Heart so I know it was not fake. I suffer from severe nerve damage and I'm chasing strong strains to help mitigate that because one of my meds for that in itself is 16 freaking pills a day and this shit has got to go LOL......I already cut my pill count in half as it is but there is still room for improvement. I'm not looking to start a seed company or anything I am just taking advantage of the opportunity at hand and trying to see what I can come up with that helps me out. It's a pretty cool feeling when you get to the point that the stuff you grow is better and cleaner than the stuff you can buy in your area. Plus health ins don't pay for mmj and dispensary buds ain't cheap especially at the rate I need to consume for my health issues. G has been a big help to me since I became a member here and I highly respect him and his opinion on things. I kinda landed on my own road where he's at. I just appreciate folks who don't mind sharing info like he does for people like me sometimes it's god sent


Cheers and thanks for the kind words Evil, always happy to share. Next we have to get you hooked on medibles, ideally with some CBD mixed in there, get poppin'!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and thanks for the kind words Evil, always happy to share. Next we have to get you hooked on medibles, ideally with some CBD mixed in there, get poppin'!


Definitely the amount I have to smoke is starting to kill my lungs and I vape as it is


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Definitely the amount I have to smoke is starting to kill my lungs and I vape as it is


Grab one of those sieves and we'll make some coco oil caps. I find I smoke less when I take those, get too messed up otherwise


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Just in time for your cup challenge
> 
> I can't pop anything until Feb 11th so watching for timelines over in your new thread. I see a few members wanting to do 1gal's, that could be interesting


Shit Brother I Wouldn't Waste Awesome Genetics On A Party Cup When I Have A Refrigerator Full Of Beans I Can Waste


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 14, 2018)

A 1 Gallon Bucket is Easy Peasy. They Keep Screwing Around And I Will Putem In 8 Oz Potato Chip Bag


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Shit Brother I Wouldn't Waste Awesome Genetics On A Party Cup When I Have A Refrigerator Full Of Beans I Can Waste


If the right BR pops and you could have a 2 oz. party cup 



The Dawg said:


> A 1 Gallon Bucket is Easy Peasy. They Keep Screwing Around And I Will Putem In 8 Oz Potato Chip Bag


Those 2 oz. shooter cups would work


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> If the right BR pops and you could have a 2 oz. party cup
> 
> 
> 
> Those 2 oz. shooter cups would work


Yep And Those Same Genetics Could Produce A 1lb In My WaterFarms


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> If the right BR pops and you could have a 2 oz. party cup
> 
> 
> 
> Those 2 oz. shooter cups would work



lol, been done

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mini-red-party-cup-challenge.933381/


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, been done
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/mini-red-party-cup-challenge.933381/


lol, those were autos, autos were specifically excluded from the real comps 

There's been several of these comps over the last few years, we were up to the 9th "official" cup last fall. I couldn't join that one but have "competed" (loser every time) in several. The last one was stacked in @The Dawg's favour so much that I would have had to re-design my room and change lighting to compete so I skipped it 

http://rollitup.org/t/the-party-cup-grow-off-2016.924326/#post-13061613


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2018)

Day 52/6 weeks in the flower room last night, the 1gal at the back is day 35...

 

Dream Ripper F1/P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2:

 

Cheers


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Check this sensor out if you get a moment, it uses leaf temps to adjust watering so you stay in the optimum zone for photosynthesis.

I think the only similarish thing is the Dimlux system with the IR leaf temp probe. But this is only used to dim the output of the lights.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Check this sensor out if you get a moment, it uses leaf temps to adjust watering so you stay in the optimum zone for photosynthesis.
> 
> I think the only similarish thing is the Dimlux system with the IR leaf temp probe. But this is only used to dim the output of the lights.


Very cool, integrated with your lighting, environmental controls and watering system it could keep your plants at maximum transpiration throughout the cycle. Only thing I didn't check is price, but even expensive technology eventually trickles down to consumer level affordability. Cool stuff.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 16, 2018)

If I was going to put a LEC in an existing horizontal hood, do you think I really should remove the glass? Do you think it's a mistake not to use a vertical hood? I'd really like to incorporate a 315 in my 3.5'x5' box. I know you're pretty experienced with CMH.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 16, 2018)

Guess Who's Back In Town


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2018)

Blue Ripper, well some of her shes got multiple tops this run
 

some frost


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Guess Who's Back In Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn brother, your arms are going to get a work out with that canopy


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper, well some of her shes got multiple tops this run
> View attachment 4074472
> 
> some frost
> View attachment 4074473


Very nice @numberfour, QB's are up to the task in the frost dept.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank You Brother Your Genetics Are Awesome. Check This Out I Had Things To Do so I Ran Them 10 Days Longer And They Went A Deep Purple


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> If I was going to put a LEC in an existing horizontal hood, do you think I really should remove the glass? Do you think it's a mistake not to use a vertical hood? I'd really like to incorporate a 315 in my 3.5'x5' box. I know you're pretty experienced with CMH.


Hey, how are you. I'd remove the glass, they're really designed to run without it but not a huge loss if you kept the glass in. I personally wouldn't worry too much about any loss in efficiency by running it horizontal vs. vertical, I remember the difference is minuscule, like 2-3% gain running it vertical.

I think your biggest concern in there will be managing the heat, not sure what the height is, the higher the better since you have about 12" of head room for the fixture + 20" or so above canopy. If it came down to keeping the glass or running hot I'd keep the glass and exhaust the fixture.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Thank You Brother Your Genetics Are Awesome. Check This Out I Had Things To Do so I Ran Them 10 Days Longer And They Went A Deep Purple
> 
> View attachment 4074489 View attachment 4074491 View attachment 4074492


Cheers, beautiful fade colours and no shortage of frost 

I'd be throwing anything but the large fans into the hash bin, waste not want not and all that


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2018)

Talking about frost... was checking the status of the seed pods on the flower room gals and grabbed this pic. It's a lower branch, sitting almost 90 degrees now with weight from the seeds.

Dream Ripper F1/P1, day 44 seeded with BX1's 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Very nice @numberfour, QB's are up to the task in the frost dept.


Thanks @GroErr 

Yes frost, terps, density...QB's working well for me



The Dawg said:


> Thank You Brother *Your Genetics Are Awesome*. Check This Out I Had Things To Do so I Ran Them 10 Days Longer And They Went A Deep Purple
> 
> View attachment 4074489 View attachment 4074491 View attachment 4074492


Agree with The Dawg, couldn't put it better my self.

My first ran with the BR gave me colours like that, beautiful


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Guess Who's Back In Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look really good, well done


----------



## GroErr (Jan 19, 2018)

Well things are moving fast in the flower room. These are at day 46 (Blue Harley is Day 39). Not long to go for most, pretty sure the Blue Ripper will get the pull by Sunday at 7 weeks, the rest will go a few extra days but no longer than end of next week, well before 8 weeks. 

Good confirmation on the effects of the initiators at 11.5/12.5. I'd run negative DIF all summer and had been wondering if that had any significant effects on finish times but it doesn't look like it as I've been running 65-68F lights off, 76-80F lights on this round.

Dream Ripper F1/P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2 (Day 39):

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jan 19, 2018)

I know I only posted the other day but shes just looking mouthwatering tonight.

Blue Ripper day 56


----------



## GroErr (Jan 19, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I know I only posted the other day but shes just looking mouthwatering tonight.
> 
> Blue Ripper day 56
> View attachment 4075674




That's a great pic and does make my mouth water 

Great pheno there, looks a lot like the mother in the back cross and nice dense budz. Loving the fade colours


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 19, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I know I only posted the other day but shes just looking mouthwatering tonight.
> 
> Blue Ripper day 56
> View attachment 4075674


Looks Like She's About To Pull An Emerald Bam!!!! She's Done


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2018)

She is basically silvering all over. Nice.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2018)

Day 50 in the breeding tent last night. Nothing but seeds on those little ladies  The Blue Ripper and Fireballs are pretty well done, the Sand Storm can use a few days. I'll let them go until Friday or Saturday just to let the seeds mature a bit more.



Blue Ripper:



Fireballs:



Sand Storm:



Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Any calyxs burst forth with pips yet?

I think I actually prefer seeing a fat swollen cola full of pips to a normal fat cola. The buds look more mature, fatter, all hairs receded, a plant at full life cycle.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Any calyxs burst forth with pips yet?
> 
> I think I actually prefer seeing a fat swollen cola full of pips to a normal fat cola. The buds look more mature, fatter, all hairs receded, a plant at full life cycle.


Cheers, that Blue Ripper has a few, it's more than ready, just letting it go a bit.

I know what you mean, you don't see a lot of pics posted when they're open pollinated. At the end they're maybe not as "pretty", but to me there's nothing like a bunch of swollen pods ready to burst, so much potential


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Agree totally man


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 24, 2018)

Inspired by you... i have a white russian threesome going on in my tent. 2 girls and a boy... 

So question: 
Ima flip to 12/12 tonight and im wondering how long-ish will it be before the pollen sacs start a burstin and once they pollinate the girls how long before the seeds are ready for harvest? 

Also, i wonder... i think i might like to just harvest the pollen and then just polinate a couple of buds on each plant. I think i have a pretty good idea of how to go about that, but not sure when to harvest the pollen...before it just starts flying all over the tent... dont want to risk pollinating the next round of 8 girls going in there as they are a differwnt strain...


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 24, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Inspired by you... i have a white russian threesome going on in my tent. 2 girls and a boy...
> 
> So question:
> Ima flip to 12/12 tonight and im wondering how long-ish will it be before the pollen sacs start a burstin and once they pollinate the girls how long before the seeds are ready for harvest?
> ...


In regard to the Also...I believe I learned here that misting with water will decontaminate pollen. Not 100%, but I believe through activation of the pollen and subsequent drying out and rendering it inactive. So after you collect pollen by shaking branches into ziplock bags as they start to drop pollen, you mist and wipe down, let dry, mist, wipe down let dry...should be good to go. Leave it vacant and mist for a few days... probably best.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 24, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Inspired by you... i have a white russian threesome going on in my tent. 2 girls and a boy...
> 
> So question:
> Ima flip to 12/12 tonight and im wondering how long-ish will it be before the pollen sacs start a burstin and once they pollinate the girls how long before the seeds are ready for harvest?
> ...


Cheers @Gquebed glad the posts are of some use  Allowing for strain variations you have to start watching them around 10-14 days, some pollen pods will break open earlier than others. For full on ready to harvest the pollen and open pollinate the females you're around the 3 week mark +-3 days or so. You want ~4 weeks after they're pollinated to finish the plants and mature the seeds, usually not a problem unless you have strains that finish in <7 weeks which is unusual.

Open pollinating them the whole plant will be seeds, a lot of them. Like those little 1gal clones I just posted were up-potted from party cups and flipped. They'll produce ~200-300 seeds each. It's easier to open pollinate, not much planning, just flip them together and they'll do their thing for the most part. I do a bit of both depending on space but I have a dedicated tent for open pollination. Open pollination also makes a mess so some work cleaning between rounds.

Doing a couple of lower branches you'll end up with 60-80 seeds on average or more, got 120+ from one recently. More than enough to hunt through and see what's in there. A bit more work collecting the pollen, being careful not to let too much fly around. But you'll end up with seeds and some seedless smoke. Choices, choices...


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Gquebed glad the posts are of some use  Allowing for strain variations you have to start watching them around 10-14 days, some pollen pods will break open earlier than others. For full on ready to harvest the pollen and open pollinate the females you're around the 3 week mark +-3 days or so. You want ~4 weeks after they're pollinated to finish the plants and mature the seeds, usually not a problem unless you have strains that finish in <7 weeks which is unusual.
> 
> Open pollinating them the whole plant will be seeds, a lot of them. Like those little 1gal clones I just posted were up-potted from party cups and flipped. They'll produce ~200-300 seeds each. It's easier to open pollinate, not much planning, just flip them together and they'll do their thing for the most part. I do a bit of both depending on space but I have a dedicated tent for open pollination. Open pollination also makes a mess so some work cleaning between rounds.
> 
> Doing a couple of lower branches you'll end up with 60-80 seeds on average or more, got 120+ from one recently. More than enough to hunt through and see what's in there. A bit more work collecting the pollen, being careful not to let too much fly around. But you'll end up with seeds and some seedless smoke. Choices, choices...


Excellent! .thanks for the tips... 

If i open pollinate i will likely just use the buds for hash... after I've had to bust them up to get the seeds out. So I'll likely let them run full term...8 or 9 weeks or so. If there is no detriment to that... this is all about getting good seeds if i can. 

However... depending on timing... I may have to just do a couple branches... it's dependent on when the next round of girls is ready for that space. I only have the one tent and a small space for propagation...


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 24, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Excellent! .thanks for the tips...
> 
> If i open pollinate i will likely just use the buds for hash... after I've had to bust them up to get the seeds out. So I'll likely let them run full term...8 or 9 weeks or so. If there is no detriment to that... this is all about getting good seeds if i can.
> 
> However... depending on timing... I may have to just do a couple branches... it's dependent on when the next round of girls is ready for that space. I only have the one tent and a small space for propagation...


I want to collect some pollen, I just get geeked out over a pollen source in the same general room as my flower box. I'd love to cross favorite strains from different breeders.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I want to collect some pollen, I just get geeked out over a pollen source in the same general room as my flower box. I'd love to cross favorite strains from different breeders.


I'm going to swap my seedlings out of my propagation room into the big room and take the male and best female back into the propagation room before any hanky-panky goes on. Once they get it on I'll off the male and the girl will have enough room to finish out.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Day 50 in the breeding tent last night. Nothing but seeds on those little ladies  The Blue Ripper and Fireballs are pretty well done, the Sand Storm can use a few days. I'll let them go until Friday or Saturday just to let the seeds mature a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 4077895
> 
> ...


Left to right Blue Ripper, Sandstorm, Fireballs?

Looksmnice, thanks for posting.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Left to right Blue Ripper, Sandstorm, Fireballs?
> 
> Looksmnice, thanks for posting.


Cheers and good call, exactly, I should have tagged them 


Gquebed said:


> Excellent! .thanks for the tips...
> 
> If i open pollinate i will likely just use the buds for hash... after I've had to bust them up to get the seeds out. So I'll likely let them run full term...8 or 9 weeks or so. If there is no detriment to that... this is all about getting good seeds if i can.
> 
> However... depending on timing... I may have to just do a couple branches... it's dependent on when the next round of girls is ready for that space. I only have the one tent and a small space for propagation...


Sounds like a plan, the last paragraph sums up your choice/decisions. I do one, the other, or both like right now I had 3x open pollinated plants because they were ready/available when I was flowering out the male. The one's in the flower room each had 1-2 branches hit with the same male. Going into this year with a potential of 11 crosses, some will be dropped, some will produce dank. I'll be happy if I end up with 4-5 crosses to work with out of what I have on the go.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

Pulled the small 3gal Blue Ripper and 5gal Skunk #1 at day 52. Have to stagger them as I'm leaving Sunday and have a ton of prep work to do. Both looking a little rough at the end, a few days over, could have pulled both at day 49/7 weeks. Both have mature looking seeds and lots of them. Loving this setup and quick finishes.

Skunk #1 P7, day 52:




Blue Ripper BX1/P3, day 52 (3rd pic is a lower showing some seeds):



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

The remaining plants in the flower room at day 52 & 45. These are all looking and smelling dank and frosty buggers  These will all be pulled between Friday and Saturday as will the 3x 1gal clones in the breeding tent.

Center/front Dream Ripper, back-left Blue Harley, back-right Fireballs:
 

Dream Ripper:

 

Fireballs:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2 (another 7 week pheno):

 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 25, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Excellent! .thanks for the tips...
> 
> If i open pollinate i will likely just use the buds for hash... after I've had to bust them up to get the seeds out. So I'll likely let them run full term...8 or 9 weeks or so. If there is no detriment to that... this is all about getting good seeds if i can.
> 
> However... depending on timing... I may have to just do a couple branches... it's dependent on when the next round of girls is ready for that space. I only have the one tent and a small space for propagation...


If I remember right there's a ratio of flour to pollen if you do the collection method for storage. Then a paint brush to dust on targets. Can't remember exactly the ratio, like 3/1 or 4/1 flour to pollen. Learned it on this thread.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> If I remember right there's a ratio of flour to pollen if you do the collection method for storage. Then a paint brush to dust on targets. Can't remember exactly the ratio, like 3/1 or 4/1 flour to pollen. Learned it on this thread.


I typically use the flour at about 4:1 flour to pollen ratio, I've seen posts that some use as high as 10:1. I use it for storage as I freeze it and the flour helps to pick up any moisture and stretch it a bit. I'll use it straight up too if the male produced a lot of it. The last batch I ran with my BR rks male produced so much I used it straight up on the plants in the flower room, then mixed it about 3:1 for the remaining and still have a ton of it.

Note: Be careful with pollen and flour when the weather and your house is really high in humidity. I had to scrap a pollen run a few months back as I didn't account for the RH in the house being so high, it got moisture in it and clumped up


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I typically use the flour at about 4:1 flour to pollen ratio, I've seen posts that some use as high as 10:1. I use it for storage as I freeze it and the flour helps to pick up any moisture and stretch it a bit. I'll use it straight up too if the male produced a lot of it. The last batch I ran with my BR rks male produced so much I used it straight up on the plants in the flower room, then mixed it about 3:1 for the remaining and still have a ton of it.
> 
> Note: Be careful with pollen and flour when the weather and your house is really high in humidity. I had to scrap a pollen run a few months back as I didn't account for the RH in the house being so high, it got moisture in it and clumped up


Good thing you mentioned this. I know moisture is a bad deal for pollen but i didnt know that extended to high humidity... now i know to pick a low humidity day for harvesting the pollen. House rh fluctuates between 18 and 50%, depending on the wheather this time of year...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Good thing you mentioned this. I know moisture is a bad deal for pollen but i didnt know that extended to high humidity... now i know to pick a low humidity day for harvesting the pollen. House rh fluctuates between 18 and 50%, depending on the wheather this time of year...


Yeah good to note, hadn't happened before simply because of timing. I collected that batch that ended up clumping in between warm/cold weather. Furnace nor AC were coming on, high RH outside, house was running around 60-65% at the time. Will be checking RH before collecting or pollinating so I can crank the AC, heat, or run a dehuey to reduce RH while collecting or pollinating.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 25, 2018)

Great looking shots in here. Not to mention some great info.
Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 25, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Great looking shots in here. Not to mention some great info.
> Cheers


Hey thanks and thanks for popping in. Just winding things down to head south for a couple of weeks. For the first time in 4 years the only thing that'll be running by Sunday morning will be my cloner keeping my breeder stock going. The worst thing in prepping for a temporary shut down? Not being able to pop new seeds!!! I'm shaking like a crack head - lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks and thanks for popping in. Just winding things down to head south for a couple of weeks. For the first time in 4 years the only thing that'll be running by Sunday morning will be my cloner keeping my breeder stock going. The worst thing in prepping for a temporary shut down? Not being able to pop new seeds!!! I'm shaking like a crack head - lol


I have creeped most of the 242 pages now lol only took since december . 
I would say it is a well earned few weeks, so as I am sure you will, enjoy!!
I can only imagine the urge to pop new seeds with a stock like yours 
Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey Man... Your dry sift recipe totally changed the way I medicate... One in the mornings and an edible after dinner.. Maybe a hit of Kief at bed time.. Haven't smoked flower in a couple months.. Better longer lasting pain control.. and I'm using way less weed.. So Thank you!!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Hey Man... Your dry sift recipe totally changed the way I medicate... One in the mornings and an edible after dinner.. Maybe a hit of Kief at bed time.. Haven't smoked flower in a couple months.. Better longer lasting pain control.. and I'm using way less weed.. So Thank you!!View attachment 4079612


Hey thanks for posting and glad it helped. Those caps are life changing and more effective for ailments than flower, great to hear! The interesting thing is that building tolerance seems to be slower than flower also. I find with my 80-90mg caps I take nightly, the effects still work on things like pain even if I'm not feeling the "high" as much as when I first started taking them. Of course I can always take 2 at a time if I want to feel the effects... the next morning  Cheers.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

Finally took the glass of that Chinese floodlight. Lux at the same point jumped 11%. Shhhh, here's my Comp testers.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Finally took the glass of that Chinese floodlight. Lux at the same point jumped 11%. Shhhh, here's my Comp testers.
> 
> View attachment 4079736


Lol, practice makes perfect  What's the kelvin/colour in that? Looks like ~5000k but could be just the pic. I'm still trying to figure out where and what lighting, will likely use a couple those 70w 3000k Chinese fake "COBs" in a small cabinet I'm not using. Don't want to be tying up my breeding tent for that long. Plan to be popping lots of seeds for hunts and will need all the space I can get. Will figure it out and finalize when I pop the seeds


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, practice makes perfect  What's the kelvin/colour in that? Looks like ~5000k but could be just the pic. I'm still trying to figure out where and what lighting, will likely use a couple those 70w 3000k Chinese fake "COBs" in a small cabinet I'm not using. Don't want to be tying up my breeding tent for that long. Plan to be popping lots of seeds for hunts and will need all the space I can get. Will figure it out and finalize when I pop the seeds


Haha, stretchy starting at 12/12, I gotta push the light intensity this way it seems. Gotta use a bubble bucket for humidity, temp is ok, but may get a little on the chilly side with 12 hrs lights out in a winter basement.

Color is 3000k but my camera maybe or angle made it look blue, I agree it looks that way. Compare the 6000k and this one though and the yellowish hue is apparent.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Haha, stretchy starting at 12/12, I gotta push the light intensity this way it seems. Gotta use a bubble bucket for humidity, temp is ok, but may get a little on the chilly side with 12 hrs lights out in a winter basement.
> 
> Color is 3000k but my camera maybe or angle made it look blue, I agree it looks that way. Compare the 6000k and this one though and the yellowish hue is apparent.


Oh yeah, it's a whole new ball game 12/12 from seed, gotta adjust, or drop in the first lot 

Yeah figured it could be the pic/angle. More than enough light for a few cups, see how much heat they can take while in practice mode


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Oh yeah, it's a whole new ball game 12/12 from seed, gotta adjust, or drop in the first lot
> 
> Yeah figured it could be the pic/angle. More than enough light for a few cups, see how much heat they can take while in practice mode


 Low/Hi Temps 65/75, so watering is easy for now. Clip fan and Muffin Fans Intake/Exhaust in a 1x2x3.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Oh yeah, it's a whole new ball game 12/12 from seed, gotta adjust, or drop in the first lot
> 
> Yeah figured it could be the pic/angle. More than enough light for a few cups, see how much heat they can take while in practice mode


No Way I'm Dropping in the First Lot!

Just on Principle and Dedication 

Those have never let me down


----------



## GroErr (Jan 26, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> No Way I'm Dropping in the First Lot!
> 
> Just on Principle and Dedication
> 
> Those have never let me down


Those will get you to the top ten, add some skills and genetics for the win


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 27, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> No Way I'm Dropping in the First Lot!
> 
> Just on Principle and Dedication
> 
> Those have never let me down


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2018)

Ready or not, time for these to come down. 3 of my frostiest atm 

Dream Ripper F1/P1, day 55:

 

Fireballs P1 day 55:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2 day 48:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 28, 2018)

Going to be off here for the next couple of weeks if I don't respond it's because I'm too high, tired, or on the beach  Taking my laptop and decent camera so I'll likely post the odd pic here & there. Cheers!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Going to be off here for the next couple of weeks if I don't respond it's because I'm too high, tired, or on the beach  Taking my laptop and decent camera so I'll likely post the odd pic here & there. Cheers!


Enjoy


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Going to be off here for the next couple of weeks if I don't respond it's because I'm too high, tired, or on the beach  Taking my laptop and decent camera so I'll likely post the odd pic here & there. Cheers!


have fun at the beach


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

P.S. only post pics of your feet on the beach if you've gotten rid of the toe fungus, none want to see that.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Going to be off here for the next couple of weeks if I don't respond it's because I'm too high, tired, or on the beach  Taking my laptop and decent camera so I'll likely post the odd pic here & there. Cheers!


Have fun Bro!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jan 30, 2018)

Have fun bro! Man those are coming down early that’s awesome


----------



## GroErr (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks guys, incredible trip so far and we're only 2 days in. Got to visit and tour the house I grew up in until we moved to Canada today, incredible memories. The people that lived there welcomed us with open arms, cut some flowers for my GF, and shared some of their homegrown. Hooking up was as easy as exiting the airport to grab a cab, guys by the smoking area were rolling a joint, had a chat and they threw me an eight for the road! People here are so welcoming and cool, laid back is not even the word for it.

A couple of pics from Montevideo, beautiful city with old architecture from the 1800's.

    

Cheers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

damn dude, enjoy the vacation and the sites?

where you dissappear too btw?


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Inquiring Minds Want To Know Where Are The Bikini Pics?????


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 30, 2018)

bring me back a lighter with Suarez's face on it please!...............damn vampire,haha

seriously though nice pics groerr


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, enjoy the vacation and the sites?
> 
> where you dissappear too btw?



x2


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 30, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Inquiring Minds Want To Know Where Are The Bikini Pics?????


Careful what you ask for, gonna be g in a borat banana hammock.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok Brother Since You Refuse To Post Bikini Pics I Will Post My Finial Harvest Pics And Numbers. Instead Of My Usual Pics Which Would Take Up Too Much Space I'm Posting Pics Of My Trays. 1st Tray weighed In At 560 Grams And The 2nd Came In At 247 Grams For A Grand Total Of 807 Grams or A 0.978 Grams Per Watt 


The Mountain



The Mole Hill


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Feb 1, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Ok Brother Since You Refuse To Post Bikini Pics I Will Post My Finial Harvest Pics And Numbers. Instead Of My Usual Pics Which Would Take Up Too Much Space I'm Posting Pics Of My Trays. 1st Tray weighed In At 560 Grams And The 2nd Came In At 247 Grams For A Grand Total Of 807 Grams or A 0.978 Grams Per Watt
> 
> 
> The Mountain
> ...


You should fire your trimmer...........


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> You should fire your trimmer...........


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome share Dawg....and some fine little mountains of weed too. LOL


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2018)

Enjoy your holidays GroErr 

..and thank you 
 

 

Harvested the Blue Ripper #2 tonight...colourful, dense and frosty as hell, terps are lovely but I cant put my finger on it and just tonnes of it.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Enjoy your holidays GroErr
> 
> ..and thank you
> View attachment 4082856
> ...


Looks Excellent 

How would you describe the Smell?

What day was it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Enjoy your holidays GroErr
> 
> ..and thank you
> View attachment 4082856
> ...


That is grade "A" bud pr0n....
Beautiful...


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Looks Excellent
> 
> How would you describe the Smell?
> 
> What day was it?


Thank you, can't go wrong with great genetics.

I've harvested 10 strains today, no way can I describe anything correctly at the moment lol. I'll try and revisit tomorrow.

Day 69 of course...  I was looking to take at 9 but running multiple strains, over 3/4 of them needed the extra few days, she benefited IMO. 



BobBitchen said:


> That is grade "A" bud pr0n....
> Beautiful...


 Thanks Bob, she's


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2018)

Lovely coloration #4. You work makes my stuff look like War Zone Shit. LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Enjoy your holidays GroErr
> 
> ..and thank you
> View attachment 4082856
> ...


There's that something that makes your eyes water a bit, pull back for a sec, then go in for a full snort.....




or so i'd imagine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2018)

seriously good flowers guys


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 3, 2018)

Check Out Daddy's Little Harley's In A Blanket With Magic Pixi Dust


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey GroErr and everybody else... 

Is it time yet?
To harvest the pollen? Only 12 days since flip after 40 days in veg
Some of the balls are bursting... not many...but some....


----------



## GroErr (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey gentlemen, been mia for a few days enjoying the scenery, local wares and reaching back 50 years in memories over here. For those who don't know I was born here in Uruguay, parents moved here in 1968 when I was 8 years old and this is the first time I've been able to go back due to many reasons, life got in the way (and an ex mainly $%#!).

One of the few concerns I had about grabbing a place here was the GF doesn't speak Spanish but after the first week she's asking for me to list the house back home and just stay  Incredible country and people, they've welcomed me back like I left yesterday. Spanish was slightly rusty but came right back as if I hadn't left here. Being treated as a local everywhere we go. Found the house I lived in when I was a kid in Montevideo, the boys living there now welcomed us with open arms, allowed me to take pics & videos, smoked a couple with me and we exchanged contact info.

We've moved to Punta Del Este for the last couple of days which is like the French Riviera of South America, absolutely stunning place, expensive but I came prepared  Tomorrow we're headed to find my grandfather's place where he spent the last few years of his life and see if we can find my aunt's old place which is just outside of the city.

Thursday we go back to Montevideo for the last few days and got here just in time for Carnival which is one of if not the largest and most elaborate Carnival's anywhere. It's been an incredible trip so far, very emotional at times but having more fun than a barrel of monkeys as they say 

Thanks for keeping the thread going!

@The Dawg very nice haul, wow! Makes me miss my ladies 

@numberfour you're making me look bad with your skills dude - thanks and great job on that one again! ;(

@Gquebed, the odd one will start but probably a week before you could collect any significant amount of viable pollen, I'd let it go for at least a week but once you see some opening turn off the fans if there's any concerns about flying pollen

Cheers and a few more pics from our travels


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2018)

Beautiful G, you've inspired me to take a vacation , off to mammoth I go  .
Seriously , enjoy your time & travels.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 5, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Hey Man... Your dry sift recipe totally changed the way I medicate... One in the mornings and an edible after dinner.. Maybe a hit of Kief at bed time.. Haven't smoked flower in a couple months.. Better longer lasting pain control.. and I'm using way less weed.. So Thank you!!View attachment 4079612


Finally broke down and ordered a 150 micron screen. I remember the part about freezing fresh trim, then "roughly" chopping it. Would that mean a few quick reams in a food processor?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2018)

Sounds awesome @GroErr ! Thanks for sharing the vacation with us!

@Underground Scientist - Have you looked at dry ice hash? I had better luck with a 190 bag.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Sounds awesome @GroErr ! Thanks for sharing the vacation with us!
> 
> @Underground Scientist - Have you looked at dry ice hash? I had better luck with a 190 bag.


I haven't, I've been cringing as I've wasted trim over and over now. Dry sift sounded easy and would get me a product I could smoke or try capping which sounds interesting. I'll keep that bag size in mind when I decide to try that method.


----------



## CikaBika (Feb 5, 2018)

I got one stulid question tho, Is Mexican spanish much different from Urugvaj spanish??


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I got one stulid question tho, Is Mexican spanish much different from Urugvaj spanish??


Hey, no, it's very similar other than the odd local terms in each country, if you can get by in Mexico you're fine in Uruguay. Mainly you have to have some Spanish and try and communicate with them to get by.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2018)

Some pics from a road trip yesterday, checked out some real estate in Piriapolis, looks promising in that area, prices are much better than either Montevideo or Punta Del Este.

 
 

The scenery pic is on the way to Piriapolis looking back towards Punta Del Este, the pink "cottage" is a couple of million out of my price range though  Place sits on the side of a hill looking out over that ocean view towards Punta Del Este, wow...

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 6, 2018)

@The Dawg I didn't forget about your request. First pic is asking her if she'd mind posing for the Dawg. Second is her response, I think she said to tell you to kiss her... 



Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 6, 2018)

Jesus...think i need to move to uraguay!


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 6, 2018)

So the pollen is staring to drop like crazy... still got a few days to go but... 

Whats the best way to collect it? I was thinking just clip the balls off and drop them in a tupperwear container to dry and then shake it out....or...??? 

I dunno... total rookie at this...


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 7, 2018)

GroErr said:


> @The Dawg I didn't forget about your request. First pic is asking her if she'd mind posing for the Dawg. Second is her response, I think she said to tell you to kiss her...
> 
> View attachment 4085596View attachment 4085597
> 
> Cheers


Oh Yes I Would And 4 Times On Sunday Now You Showed Me Yours I Will Show You Mine


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 7, 2018)

Love your grows man  and so many fire buds posted on this thread too good going guys


----------



## Rusher (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like a great time in Uruguay! Enjoy your time away!

Cheers!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 7, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> So the pollen is staring to drop like crazy... still got a few days to go but...
> 
> Whats the best way to collect it? I was thinking just clip the balls off and drop them in a tupperwear container to dry and then shake it out....or...???
> 
> I dunno... total rookie at this...


Figure it out yet? The few most reasonable ways I've heard is put a plastic bag over it after they start to drop and shake some in, or find a secluded place to shake some over wax paper, or harvest the balls after they've started to drop...dry em...crush and screen out the pollen. Maybe try a combo of those and see what happens.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Figure it out yet? The few most reasonable ways I've heard is put a plastic bag over it after they start to drop and shake some in, or find a secluded place to shake some over wax paper, or harvest the balls after they've started to drop...dry em...crush and screen out the pollen. Maybe try a combo of those and see what happens.


Theres an idea... do both the shake and the crush/strain...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2018)

"It's been an incredible trip so far, very emotional at times but having more fun than a barrel of monkeys as they say "

Aw, that is gratifying to read. Mazel Tov!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's An Update On My Harley's 

This Is What I Call Pre Veg To Which I'm On Day 5 Or 5 Days From Seed. As You Can See I'm Running A BubblePonics System

Brother GroErr 6 Seeds 1 Love 

@PSUAGRO. 7 Come 11 Daddy Needs A Pick Up Team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_________________________________Challenge


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2018)

Blue Harley is doing very well so far:


Oh yeah, look at all that frost you cant see:

I will get a decent camera one of these days. (LOL, it's there!)

Thanks again Bro!

JD


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2018)

P.S. The JTR is strong in BH Bro. The Lemon is strong. 

It even leans toward what I like to refer to as "The Lemon Pledge" scent
that so many want from TGA's Jack Line. (i.e. the one that many
Psycho Killer cultivators hope for)

I got a quarter for dusting/waxing the furniture when I was a kid. That scent
is kinda loaded for me. LOL


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 13, 2018)

So nothing from @GroErr since he posted pics of those girls. 

This is very suspicious....


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 13, 2018)

So ill ask the rest of the cool kids that hang here... 

Y'all think t5 light is enough to crank out some good seed if ibjust pollinate the tops nearest the light?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 13, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> So ill ask the rest of the cool kids that hang here...
> 
> Y'all think t5 light is enough to crank out some good seed if ibjust pollinate the tops nearest the light?


sure


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> So nothing from @GroErr since he posted pics of those girls.
> 
> This is very suspicious....


Lol, was busy taking pics 

You'll be alright with the T5, any light that can flower them will work. Good luck with the first batch!


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys sort of back in town, still spinning a bit. Crazy busy trip but cool place, will write some thoughts when I can see the screen properly, got into the caps and some Blue Ripper 

Thanks for posting, wasn't seeing any notifications. Some nice babies @The Dawg, practising for the comp I see  Looking good on that one in the water farm 

@Javadog great to see you have some BH going there. Nice early frost, looking good  They don't normally smell heavy until 6+ weeks, nice to hear you're getting some JTR lemon in there


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 13, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> So nothing from @GroErr since he posted pics of those girls.
> 
> This is very suspicious....


Brother I Was Thinking The Same Thing. So Brother GroErr Inquiring Minds Want To Know. Did Ya Huh Huh Did Ya Take Pics Yea Yea


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2018)

Good news on my return, my guys kept things going without putting me out of business, the clones and some veggers also made it through while I was away so will have a quicker re-start in the garden than I had originally thought 

Clones just went into the cloner the day before I left. Most have rooted or have good size bumps, some stragglers were "monster crop" clones taken at 6 weeks so they normally take longer. So far at least one of each strain I looks like it'll root so that was easy 

 

Last minute, I'd decided to try and keep a few veggers going while I was away. I had several in 1gal pots holding so I could cut their clones, then planned to just cull the 1gal's. But figuring it was worth a shot, I have that Claber drip system, so I up-potted 4x clones into 3gal pots before I left and gave them each 4x drippers. They all survived no problem, good test for that system, I've used it for up to a week but 2 weeks was pushing it. I just gave them all a good soaking before leaving and the drippers were enough to keep them going at ~1/2L per day per plant. I'd turned the lights down to 16/8 so they'd last a bit longer. They had some lower growth that looked rough but a clean-up, some super-cropping to get them strengthened up a bit and they'll be fine to flower out in a week or so. They had water only so a little scraggly/thin/light but nothing a couple of feedings won't take care of. Will up-pot these to 5 or 7gal's this weekend and likely flip by Monday/Tuesday.

 

Oh, and I took care of my shakes and got 10x seeds of each soaking in cups for the next pheno hunt:

Blue Ripper BX1's
Columbian Ripper F1's
Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1's

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2018)

So have you decided to move?

I have a few mystery sprouts in the garden:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Feb 14, 2018)

Mohican said:


> So have you decided to move?
> 
> I have a few mystery sprouts in the garden:
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, glad to see some mystery seedlings starting up already  No decisions yet but I can see grabbing a place down there for at least a few months a year. Long enough to get a grow in  The permanent one-time move will depend on the outcome of finalizing my ex's payments when it's time to retire. If it's not favourable or clear, the banks there are like Swiss banks, no access or agreements with the Canadian government/banks


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 15, 2018)

Update From The Seed Whisper. Its Looking Like 5 1/2 Females Smack Dat Ass 
  

Oh My My You Can Boogie If You Try


----------



## GroErr (Feb 15, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Update From The Seed Whisper. Its Looking Like 5 1/2 Females Smack Dat Ass
> View attachment 4090167 View attachment 4090169
> 
> Oh My My You Can Boogie If You Try
> ...


Lol, looking good for a few days old. But if you hit that ratio of F/M you're gonna have to give up your secret sauce at some point!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, looking good for a few days old. But if you hit that ratio of F/M you're gonna have to give up your secret sauce at some point!


Its Easy They Talk To Me. Hence The Moniker Seed Whisper SSSShhhhh 

P.S. I Put The Males Back In The Package For Breeding Project


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey all... 

So i finally flung the pollen on my girl. Or rather painted it on. Im really excited... lol

Anyway to tell if the pistils have "taken" the pollen?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Hey all...
> 
> So i finally flung the pollen on my girl. Or rather painted it on. Im really excited... lol
> 
> Anyway to tell if the pistils have "taken" the pollen?



they will start to curl up and look like they are dying if the pollination worked.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> they will start to curl up and look like they are dying if the pollination worked.


Oh. 
Thats scary....lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 15, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Oh.
> Thats scary....lol


Pretty sure the hairs recede.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Pretty sure the hairs recede.


If i see that before week 5 i get antsy... lol

But im stoked about see buds make... well... in the end more buds! Lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 15, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> If i see that before week 5 i get antsy... lol
> 
> But im stoked about see buds make... well... in the end more buds! Lol


Making a good batch of seeds...that's Money right there


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> If i see that before week 5 i get antsy... lol
> 
> But im stoked about see buds make... well... in the end more buds! Lol


No worries if they recede/curl within 24 hours or so and turn brown, that's what you want. Here's a pic for reference, the messy white stuff is just excess pollen turned to a paste after spraying it with water.

 

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> No worries if they recede/curl within 24 hours or so and turn brown, that's what you want. Here's a pic for reference, the messy white stuff is just excess pollen turned to a paste after spraying it with water.
> 
> View attachment 4090789
> 
> Cheers


Well then i think im rolling then... 

I just didnt know how liberally to apply the pollen. They dot dusted pretty good... lol


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 16, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> If i see that before week 5 i get antsy... lol
> 
> But im stoked about see buds make... well... in the end more buds! Lol


Dont worry, they will continue to develop bud sites wrapping the seeds in a luxurious pillow.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2018)

Start of the hunt, into the soil at Day 0 

Back to front:
10x Columbian Ripper
9x Blue Ripper (1 didn't make it)
10x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's Me Ladies


----------



## GroErr (Feb 23, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Here's Me Ladies
> 
> View attachment 4094503 View attachment 4094504


Damn @The Dawg you like them bushy, dense as... looking good so far


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Start of the hunt, into the soil at Day 0
> 
> Back to front:
> 10x Columbian Ripper
> ...


Interesting!

I've got 12 of 3 strains,

It's an interesting race, that's probably about as small of a sample as one would want to go. 

I bet 10 each is telling.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

Box o bud
 
Left to right

BR x PL you mentioned you were looking for purple G, well it's in there but the one I have still going is green.

BR skunky even though it was chopped early.

Bubbles gift super purple and almost offensive smelling.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I've got 12 of 3 strains,
> 
> ...


Nice, fems or regs? I like to run about 8-10 in regs to get decent sample for breeding on. I'll be happy to get 3 fems of each from that batch of 29 (down to 26 I think now) to make it to flowering but I'll run more if they look decent. Always enjoy the mystery with new crosses. So far the best looking one's are the Columbian Ripper, all 10 are looking viable


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Box o bud
> View attachment 4094952
> Left to right
> 
> ...


Definitely a purple tinge to those two on the far left/right. Figured some purple would come through on that BRxPL, I'll run a few next to see what's in there. Hoping to find some purple phenos in the BR x Columbian, the Columbian female was purple throughout.

Do you dry or cure in that box or is it just for storage?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice, fems or regs? I like to run about 8-10 in regs to get decent sample for breeding on. I'll be happy to get 3 fems of each from that batch of 29 (down to 26 I think now) to make it to flowering but I'll run more if they look decent. Always enjoy the mystery with new crosses. So far the best looking one's are the Columbian Ripper, all 10 are looking viable


Regs, I plan to run a another group of 4 each right after.

5 God's AK-47's real close to selection time. I'm going to attempt pollen recovery from the best male. 

The females of these will be the first to grow in fabric pots - finally getting with the times.

My first flower with CMH is looking pretty good so far.

I saw you were doing Columbian Ripper. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Regs, I plan to run a another group of 4 each right after.
> 
> 5 God's AK-47's real close to selection time. I'm going to attempt pollen recovery from the best male.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the pulls on those, looking for fems or males gives you a bit more of a chance of finding a decent pheno in there. I get more excited when I find a good male. They're the key to good crosses imo, but harder to find/select until you grow out some of the offspring.

People seem to either like or hate fabrics. I can deal with a little extra watering and don't find transplants difficult at all, but some complain about transplants being more difficult. A little extra work in watering with them but worth it imo, the root balls they build are awesome. Good luck with the CMH, grew some nice plants for me, some of the bigger yields I had were with those 315's.

Should have a decent selection form that CR batch as all look like they'll make the cut for up-potting. If the BR male can inject some better smell/flavour it'll be a killer cross. Some purple would be a nice bonus


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Definitely a purple tinge to those two on the far left/right. Figured some purple would come through on that BRxPL, I'll run a few next to see what's in there. Hoping to find some purple phenos in the BR x Columbian, the Columbian female was purple throughout.
> 
> Do you dry or cure in that box or is it just for storage?


I dry and cure in it. I am finding I can tweak the nose and possibly flavor profile by adopting some tobacco like curing techniques. I have a used small batch whisky barrel that I was going to use for oaking wine, but since it smells of wonderful chocolate it may never contain wine.
You might notice or think I did a shitty job trimming but that is in part what Im tinkering with and also since its for personal I really dont care about bag appeal. 
I expect it will take about 3 weeks, they hang for 2-3 days the brxpl was cut 4 or 5 days before the other 2. Since it is so dry here the wood helps keep the drying slow and steady, I put wet trimmed leves in ahead of time to pre acclimate the wood. The tannins in the wood are whats responsibel for the scent so I want to try a wood like hickory that seems prety neutral and if I can find someting high tannin or having a smell that just somehow says "I'd smoke that".


----------



## GroErr (Feb 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I dry and cure in it. I am finding I can tweak the nose and possibly flavor profile by adopting some tobacco like curing techniques. I have a used small batch whisky barrel that I was going to use for oaking wine, but since it smells of wonderful chocolate it may never contain wine.
> You might notice or think I did a shitty job trimming but that is in part what Im tinkering with and also since its for personal I really dont care about bag appeal.
> I expect it will take about 3 weeks, they hang for 2-3 days the brxpl was cut 4 or 5 days before the other 2. Since it is so dry here the wood helps keep the drying slow and steady, I put wet trimmed leves in ahead of time to pre acclimate the wood. The tannins in the wood are whats responsibel for the scent so I want to try a wood like hickory that seems prety neutral and if I can find someting high tannin or having a smell that just somehow says "I'd smoke that".


Nice let me know how that works out with the flavours. I;d thought of storing some in a humidor but not curing, interesting test.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Regs, I plan to run a another group of 4 each right after.
> 
> 5 God's AK-47's real close to selection time. I'm going to attempt pollen recovery from the best male.
> 
> ...


Id like to see the AK47s is action. 
Ive grown out probably close to 150 of em from serious seeds... 

Where can i watch?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 24, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> Id like to see the AK47s is action.
> Ive grown out probably close to 150 of em from serious seeds...
> 
> Where can i watch?


I do Sunday Updates, on a thread called Here Comes The Boom a thread I started when I started back up after a long break, and I was just flipping my first batch to 12/12, 1 out of 4 was female, and my "continuating education" began. I was pumped about flipping my first set after years. It's been fun.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ready-for-the-boom.938004/page-16#post-14092581


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I do Sunday Updates, on a thread called Here Comes The Boom a thread I started when I started back up after a long break, and I was just flipping my first batch to 12/12, 1 out of 4 was female, and my "continuating education" began. I was pumped about flipping my first set after years. It's been fun.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ready-for-the-boom.938004/page-16#post-14092581


It's like riding a bicycle, the controls just look different now with all the tech.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Feb 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Start of the hunt, into the soil at Day 0
> 
> Back to front:
> 10x Columbian Ripper
> ...


Dude, you're always crackin' seeds....I love it!


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2018)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Dude, you're always crackin' seeds....I love it!


Cheers MJ this year is pretty well all pheno hunts, have 11 crosses coming in so clones will be only fit in as fillers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2018)

Was a bit busy so decided to just flower out those clones I left vegging while I was away in the 3gal pots. The SK#1 and Blue Pyramid will be pushing it but worse case I'll be watering them daily in the last few weeks. There'll be some pollen hitting the Blue Harley with the new BH F1 male I haven't had a chance to use yet and the Columbian Gold will be hit with the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male.

Here's how they went in last Monday, and yesterday at day 5. They're starting to figure out it's time to flower. All 4 of these are 49-52 day finishers so will likely finish as I'm ready to flip the pheno hunt ladies.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Feb 25, 2018)

The pheno hunt seedlings are coming along well. Down to 27 total from the original 30 seeds. All 10x Columbian Ripper's look like they'll make it to veg, really liking the look of those. 9x Blue Ripper's are looking good too. Down to 8x of the Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid (towards the front/bottom), they're a day behind but several are having a hard time getting their hats off so I'm thinking 5-6 by the time they leave the cups. A few clones in there filled that space but have the 2x4 tent and 2x4 cabinet ready to fire up when needed.



Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice let me know how that works out with the flavours. I;d thought of storing some in a humidor but not curing, interesting test.


Into jars today, they were getting a little dry, not stem snap so they may go back to the box after a day or 2.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Into jars today, they were getting a little dry, not stem snap so they may go back to the box after a day or 2.
> View attachment 4099042


Looks good, glad to see someone else who doesn't bother with manicured buds for personal, seems like a waste of good frost and time 

Most times I jar them while they can still use a bit more drying/curing (I cure in large coffee tins initially). Then I finish burping them in the jars until I'm happy with how dry they are. Nothing worse than over-drying them to affect smell/flavour.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Looks good, glad to see someone else who doesn't bother with manicured buds for personal, seems like a waste of good frost and time
> 
> Most times I jar them while they can still use a bit more drying/curing (I cure in large coffee tins initially). Then I finish burping them in the jars until I'm happy with how dry they are. Nothing worse than over-drying them to affect smell/flavour.


Yeah, holding that humidity above 50 or as long as possible seems to work best. The box lid was starting to curl and some of the leaves were getting a bit crunchy, so I jarred earlier than I wanted.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 2, 2018)

Those last bud-leaves are like natures packaging. I "open" them up right before I enjoy the bud inside. :0)


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Those last bud-leaves are like natures packaging. I "open" them up right before I enjoy the bud inside. :0)


I figure I'd rub more trichs off by trying to trim them, considering the duff on the tray gets rolled into a joint that I wouldn't trade for a dispensary preroll plus 5 bucks, give me 10 and i'll think about it.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I figure I'd rub more trichs off by trying to trim them, considering the duff on the tray gets rolled into a joint that I wouldn't trade for a dispensary preroll plus 5 bucks, give me 10 and i'll think about it.


Unless you tried to dry sift the trim...that could lead to some great material.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 2, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Unless you tried to dry sift the trim...that could lead to some great material.


I'm ready GrowErr. This Blue Cheese harvest in a month...I'm putting this 100 mesh to use and see what I get, freezing, chopping, the whole 9. I was wondering if I freeze then chop it, is there a drying time before sifting?...I would think.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Unless you tried to dry sift the trim...that could lead to some great material.


That works too


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I'm ready GrowErr. This Blue Cheese harvest in a month...I'm putting this 100 mesh to use and see what I get, freezing, chopping, the whole 9. I was wondering if I freeze then chop it, is there a drying time before sifting?...I would think.


Nice, you'll like it, good for smoking or edibles. You can probably work it either way. I dry it like normal, then trim, the trim and small buds go into a curing tin for some burping/curing. When I get a full tin (2lb. coffee tins) it goes in the freezer. When I need some sift I chop/re-freeze/sift over a day or two.

Edit: imo, when you dry/cure/sift it maintains the terps better. Seems like a lot of extra work but I think it produces a better end product.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice, you'll like it, good for smoking or edibles. You can probably work it either way. I dry it like normal, then trim, the trim and small buds go into a curing tin for some burping/curing. When I get a full tin (2lb. coffee tins) it goes in the freezer. When I need some sift I chop/re-freeze/sift over a day or two.
> 
> Edit: imo, when you dry/cure/sift it maintains the terps better. Seems like a lot of extra work but I think it produces a better end product.


So do you dry the trim for a few days before the initial screening? Or do you trim, freeze, chop, dry, screen, refreeze, chop, dry, screen? Quality is what I want, maybe for edibles or caps. My gf really shouldn't smoke literally, but did after a long time and really enjoyed the effects. Edible would be ideal, but she is a control junkie, so she hates committing to trying something like edibles that you have to ride out the effects. I'd like to make a mild snack to start somewhere and go from there.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> So do you dry the trim for a few days before the initial screening? Or do you trim, freeze, chop, dry, screen, refreeze, chop, dry, screen? Quality is what I want, maybe for edibles or caps. My gf really shouldn't smoke literally, but did after a long time and really enjoyed the effects. Edible would be ideal, but she is a control junkie, so she hates committing to trying something like edibles that you have to ride out the effects. I'd like to make a mild snack to start somewhere and go from there.


Yeah, I dry and cure like normal, then freeze. I trim dry but others trim wet, I just follow the normal process then freeze when I'd normally jar. I just don't chop and re-freeze until I'm going to run some, laziness mainly 

I get it with the edibles, my GF doesn't smoke and it's taken a while but now she takes low dosage caps nightly. Took a while but her dose is 25mg caps and that dose gives her a slight stone but not over the top (she doesn't like the "stoned" part), when she comes down though it's lights out. It's basically a sleeping pill. The caps using sift are easy enough to adjust dosage and keep it consistent.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 3, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, I dry and cure like normal, then freeze. I trim dry but others trim wet, I just follow the normal process then freeze when I'd normally jar. I just don't chop and re-freeze until I'm going to run some, laziness mainly
> 
> I get it with the edibles, my GF doesn't smoke and it's taken a while but now she takes low dosage caps nightly. Took a while but her dose is 25mg caps and that dose gives her a slight stone but not over the top (she doesn't like the "stoned" part), when she comes down though it's lights out. It's basically a sleeping pill. The caps using sift are easy enough to adjust dosage and keep it consistent.


Nice...Right

My GF was laughing quite a bit more than normal after smoking and said when she went to bed, the bed hugged her like a cloud...lol. She's battled cancer for quite a few years. She has a hard time sleeping and might take valium or Xanax from time to time. She sometimes is up all night. This might be a little relief. I don't think she minds a light stone, but totally want to avoid strong effects or anything anxiety inducing.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Nice...Right
> 
> My GF was laughing quite a bit more than normal after smoking and said when she went to bed, the bed hugged her like a cloud...lol. She's battled cancer for quite a few years. She has a hard time sleeping and might take valium or Xanax from time to time. She sometimes is up all night. This might be a little relief. I don't think she minds a light stone, but totally want to avoid strong effects or anything anxiety inducing.


Yeah those low dose caps sound just about right for what she needs for sleeping. It doesn't seem to matter how high or low the dose is, the sleepy effects kick in after about 3-4 hours and it's pretty well impossible to fight the head nods. She was up/down all night with hot flashes for a while and now she can sleep through, or at least if she does wake up she gets right back to sleep. 

If you keep stony/night time strains separate you can manage things like anxiety with the sift, just don't throw any sativas in there or sat-dom hybrids. The effects are just like smoking it other than they last longer and if you increase your cook times by ~10 minutes it typically makes it more stony for that sleeping pill effect.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah those low dose caps sound just about right for what she needs for sleeping. It doesn't seem to matter how high or low the dose is, the sleepy effects kick in after about 3-4 hours and it's pretty well impossible to fight the head nods. She was up/down all night with hot flashes for a while and now she can sleep through, or at least if she does wake up she gets right back to sleep.
> 
> If you keep stony/night time strains separate you can manage things like anxiety with the sift, just don't throw any sativas in there or sat-dom hybrids. The effects are just like smoking it other than they last longer and if you increase your cook times by ~10 minutes it typically makes it more stony for that sleeping pill effect.





Underground Scientist said:


> I'm ready GrowErr. This Blue Cheese harvest in a month...I'm putting this 100 mesh to use and see what I get, freezing, chopping, the whole 9. I was wondering if I freeze then chop it, is there a drying time before sifting?...I would think.


I have been interisted in doing this, usually I make bubble hash in a mason jar, but the last time it slipped out of my hand when I was shaking it, cought the corner of the kitchen counter top and EXPLODED everywhere, glass, wet weed, chunks of weed covered ice, it was on the fucking ceiling!

After seeing the 350 price tag on a sift box I've been thinking about making one, or atleast a screen frame.

What kind of screen do you use? Any benifit to multiple stacked mesh sizes? Are they steel or poly? Do you use dry ice too or just freeze? Any chance you have a tutorial in here? 

......I still have 95 questions left.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I have been interisted in doing this, usually I make bubble hash in a mason jar, but the last time it slipped out of my hand when I was shaking it, cought the corner of the kitchen counter top and EXPLODED everywhere, glass, wet weed, chunks of weed covered ice, it was on the fucking ceiling!
> 
> After seeing the 350 price tag on a sift box I've been thinking about making one, or atleast a screen frame.
> 
> ...


Ouch, that does sounds like a bit of a mess. I've run bubble in the bags and it works fine, I just don't smoke that much hash and if I do I have a perpetual jar of finger hash that's much better than any bubble hash I've tried.

$350 for a sift box seems steep. A while back I'd posted some screens I found on Ali Express, cheap, better for handling & processing. You can run it while sitting on a couch with these which was my driver. I had a sift screen that I'd made, simple wood frame and stainless steel screen (you want stainless). The only issue with it was bending over it processing was a back killer. With these sieves below you can grab a catch tray, multiple screens (different mesh sizes) etc. depending on what you want your sift for.

Here's the details & links on the sieves/screens:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/groerr-grows.851933/page-230#post-13884765

For edibles you'll want somewhere between 80-100 mesh (link provides a link to mesh/micron equivalents)
For smoking you want somewhere between 140-200 mesh

The finer the screen, the finer the sift and better quality for smoking. But your yields go down as you go finer of course. Having 2 screens allows you to run both at the same time stacked on top of each other or separate runs depending on what you want.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2018)

Some pics of the seedlings & clones coming up. I split the seedlings into the 2x4 veg tent and left the clones in the 32x32 tent. Clones will sit in there waiting to be re-cloned until I need the space for the seedlings depending on how many make it through the culls. If I need more veg space I'll move the clones into a veg cabinet and use the 32x32 and 2x4 to veg out the seedlings.

Columbian Ripper F1's on left, Blue Ripper BX1's centre and Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1's on right. Looking like all 10x CR's and 9x BR's will make it to the sexing stage. The BR x BP's are still struggling, going to hit the BP I have in the flower room with the Blue Ripper BX1/rks male to see if it brings something better to the table. Will likely let about 5-6 of those go through if they pick it up a little. One of the BP's took on the yellow/green leaf mutation from the BP mother, will let it go and see if it's worthwhile running later.

Clones:

 

Seedlings:

 

Closer look at some of the seedlings...

Columbian Ripper F1:

 

Blue Ripper BX1:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 & the mutant:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2018)

Getting at some of the seeds I ran last round in the breeding tent and branches in the flower room. Still have several to de-seed but got some nice viable quantities to test through in these. The small clones flipped on up-pot & open pollinated produced just over 200 seeds each, the branches hit in the flower room produced 80-100. All were hit with the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male, very interested to see if that trait moves through these 

Dream Ripper = Blue Ripper x Blue Dream
BR x SS = Blue Ripper x Sand Storm (looking for that Spearmint smell/flavour from the SS)
BR x SK7 = Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 P7 (nice skunky smells & flavours in both, could be good)
BR x FB = Blue Ripper x Fireballs (2x frost & taste monsters, could be some fire in there)



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2018)

Ladies in the flower room aren't complaining. Day 13 from flip, small buds starting to show on all of them. Still a little stretch to go this week and should settle into flowering. Will hit the one's slated for some sex next weekend 

 

Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

I've got a plant that I thought was fem until I found one male pre flower... Have you ever dealt with this? Is it a definite herm or something I should keep an eye on? I ran clones for years then fem'd seeds so I'm a little lacking in reg seed knowledge...
Please enlighten me..


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I've got a plant that I thought was fem until I found one male pre flower... Have you ever dealt with this? Is it a definite herm or something I should keep an eye on? I ran clones for years then fem'd seeds so I'm a little lacking in reg seed knowledge...
> Please enlighten me..
> View attachment 4101242


Hard to tell from the pic, she looks good from here. I do see some activity on the top, looks like maybe some pre-flowers, that's not unusual for plants that have vegged for a while. If you can grab a close up of the suspect area maybe I or someone else can have a look.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, she looks good from here. I do see some activity on the top, looks like maybe some pre-flowers, that's not unusual for plants that have vegged for a while. If you can grab a close up of the suspect area maybe I or someone else can have a look.


This is the best shot.. If it has one male pre flower is it going to herm out?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2018)

Fat Beans ! !

(that was a reference to the seed shots above)

I do see that nard....that is indeed *not* a nanner.....not good. I had a set or two
of those ruin a grow for the first time not too long ago.

You sure can try pulling it and just watching the plant.

I am running a 4X4 and a 5X5...over 40 plants and not two are alike...I could 
probably not handle the close watching that this plant would need....but you
might be able to. Just keep it near the door of the tent and watch it like a hawk.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 6, 2018)

While we're on the subject, how worried should I be about these nanners?? 2 dead center.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> This is the best shot.. If it has one male pre flower is it going to herm out?
> View attachment 4101416


Not necessarily, but you are so early on I think you need to double and tripple check everything in the environment, air intake temps, light intensity, rh, media, nutes......If there are no improvements to be made, I think you might be in for a bumpy ride. 

I notice no preflower on the adjacent node, and even the one above looks a bit off, more yellow/green than white/clear. The hair almost looks like a nanner, are there any others that look greenish yellow? 

I want you to keep so you can observe and report, but that is purely selfish.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Fat Beans ! !
> 
> (that was a reference to the seed shots above)
> 
> ...


That's kinda the conclusion I came to, wait and see.. Just needed a second opinion on this one..
Thanks JD


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> While we're on the subject, how worried should I be about these nanners?? 2 dead center.
> 
> View attachment 4101541


Somewhere between pretty and very.

Pluck them and a few calyx around them look for developing nanners. Even as it looks there wont be enough time for seed to fully form the pollen will remain and seeds will begin to develop if left alone.

Edit, look closely at the calyx 1 or 2 to the right and below, looks odd too. Where on the plant?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Somewhere between pretty and very.
> 
> Pluck them and a few calyx around them look for developing nanners. Even as it looks there wont be enough time for seed to fully form the pollen will remain and seeds will begin to develop if left alone.


Yep, sucks. Wasn't a bad lookin plant. I might have to chop it. I really don't want it to contaminate it's sister. I found 5 or 6. Too early for this.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Yep, sucks. Wasn't a bad lookin plant. I might have to chop it. I really don't want it to contaminate it's sister. I found 5 or 6. Too early for this.


Unfortunately I have more experince with this that I want to admit. Most recently was crusng along thinking everyting is good, but gfci had tripped on heater and who know how long the were seeing nightime temps in 40s daytime in the low 70s. 

If this is new IMO she is speaking to you, look and listen.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> That's kinda the conclusion I came to, wait and see.. Just needed a second opinion on this one..
> Thanks JD


Definitely looks suspect, if you're seeing any more on it might not be worth taking the chance. If you have nothing around flowering you can just do the wait & see what happens option with low risk.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Yep, sucks. Wasn't a bad lookin plant. I might have to chop it. I really don't want it to contaminate it's sister. I found 5 or 6. Too early for this.


Sucks, the too early comment is right on, if you're seeing them now it's probably better to cut your losses


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2018)

That does have the "hints of 'all-over'" that I would like to avoid.

I had to pull a Sour Diesel X Afghani from HSO that had nanners kinda all over....no chance
to catch up. Nanners are typically less a concern that hanging nads, but a proliferation will
not do.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Unfortunately I have more experince with this that I want to admit. Most recently was crusng along thinking everyting is good, but gfci had tripped on heater and who know how long the were seeing nightime temps in 40s daytime in the low 70s.
> 
> If this is new IMO she is speaking to you, look and listen.


It's in a decent environment...leaf temps are 80f, humidity a little low at 25%, I did get droop from pushing the dry cycle too far twice...in my defense...pot still had heft and was transplanted at least 2 weeks before. If that's all it takes to push nanners, then I won't feel bad ditching this strain. It's already on the chopping block for not being a favorite smoke of mine...so this was it's last chance. Didn't bother cloning or seeding. I have one left for a hail mary or....Genocide 

I just thought of something...when you get a freebie pack and the name tag has "New" on the pack...could be great...but might be not so great.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 7, 2018)

Any chance those were Emerging Calyxes? Having trouble identifying yesterday's culprits, found similar and marked it with a twist tie. Lime green emerging calyx maybe?

These are the girls


Kept a bit on the underfed side...staying light on feed is a goal, but gotta dial it in.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Any chance those were Emerging Calyxes? Having trouble identifying yesterday's culprits, found similar and marked it with a twist tie. Lime green emerging calyx maybe?
> 
> These are the girls
> 
> ...


Low humidity is something I struggle with too, last few days ambinet rh has been in the low teens. 
They pretty clearly looked to be nanners, I don't think they were emerging calyx.

These 2 I was able to finish out. Nanner to the right of dog hair, the were others too but improving the environment allowed me to finish

 
Nanners on right side.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Low humidity is something I struggle with too, last few days ambinet rh has been in the low teens.
> They pretty clearly looked to be nanners, I don't think they were emerging calyx.
> 
> These 2 I was able to finish out. Nanner to the right of dog hair, the were others too but improving the environment allowed me to finish
> ...


Right, I think I can get by for a few days now that I've marked where I see it. If dicks are still in the bushes in a few days...sianora MF'err. That one I pictured, I chopped the end of the bud off...today I cut that branch.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Any chance those were Emerging Calyxes? Having trouble identifying yesterday's culprits, found similar and marked it with a twist tie. Lime green emerging calyx maybe?
> 
> These are the girls
> 
> ...


Can you get some close ups of the suspect balls, could be calyxes. The first pic looked suspect but typically if the base is joined to the V in the node it's a calyx, hard to see the base in that first pic. Male parts will typically have a small stem and hang


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Low humidity is something I struggle with too, last few days ambinet rh has been in the low teens.
> They pretty clearly looked to be nanners, I don't think they were emerging calyx.
> 
> These 2 I was able to finish out. Nanner to the right of dog hair, the were others too but improving the environment allowed me to finish
> ...


On the humidity, seriously bro...this Comfort Zone Fan and Ultrasonic on low...BooYeah

If you need humidity control...the Willhi controller is like $45. Dial it in with a general digital humidistat, the sensors can be finicky, but consistent when monitored.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> On the humidity, seriously bro...this Comfort Zone Fan and Ultrasonic on low...BooYeah
> 
> If you need humidity control...the Willhi controller is like $45. Dial it in with a general digital humidistat, the sensors can be finicky, but consistent when monitored.
> 
> View attachment 4102072


I am quite a cheap ass, diy'd this
https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbs-cheapo-diy-large-capacity-ultrasonic-humidifier.956647/page-3#post-14111988
Cause wife took the aeroswiss back and I wanted to control it with this

About 50 bucks in parts, seven revisions, 360 lines of code, and full envirnmental control. I have a cut off a plant that threw nanners on me, I'm going to flower it. There is a thread going where a few of us are trying to crack this nut https://www.rollitup.org/t/there-is-a-crack-in-everything.927520/page-8#post-14109551
Even if your environment is perfect when the plant herms its still talking to you, is it saying there's something wrong with the gene pool?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am quite a cheap ass, diy'd this
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbs-cheapo-diy-large-capacity-ultrasonic-humidifier.956647/page-3#post-14111988
> Cause wife took the aeroswiss back and I wanted to control it with this
> View attachment 4102075
> ...


Potentially, but Not Necessarily.

I bet it is genetic dependent. Some lines may be able to breed out the propensity for hermaphroditism under stress. I bet it's a deep propensity for it's survival, but I'd say the best genetic lines have breed as much out of it as possible. 

Some lines may grow just fine if they aren't stressed hard. You have to stress it to reveal stuff like this though. IMO


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Low humidity is something I struggle with too, last few days ambinet rh has been in the low teens.
> They pretty clearly looked to be nanners, I don't think they were emerging calyx.
> 
> These 2 I was able to finish out. Nanner to the right of dog hair, the were others too but improving the environment allowed me to finish
> ...


How many days into flower are they? Looks like late flower nanners. The plant is freaking out since she is not pollinated. It is not something that you want but it happens. If she is a week or two from finish pull it off and watch. I have had some sativa dominant plants that did that but they were less than halfway through flower and I did not want to risk it. I have had other cuts that sometimes throw late life nanners and some that don't...same mother plant.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 8, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> While we're on the subject, how worried should I be about these nanners?? 2 dead center.
> 
> View attachment 4101541


now that is more than just a few late life nanners from what i see in the pic


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> How many days into flower are they? Looks like late flower nanners. The plant is freaking out since she is not pollinated. It is not something that you want but it happens. If she is a week or two from finish pull it off and watch. I have had some sativa dominant plants that did that but they were less than halfway through flower and I did not want to risk it. I have had other cuts that sometimes throw late life nanners and some that don't...same mother plant.


They were about 3 weeks from date they were chopped in the pick so I did keep them and finish them. There were more tna a few I removed at least 15. The ones in the pic were not polinated but I had one of each of same strain that were polinated,all threw nanners. I have come to the conclusion this is a stoner myth that polinated plants wont herm. These were stressed from a lack of heat that I was unaware of plus a bit of too intense light as seen in the bleaching of the first one.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2018)

Checking on the ladies at Day 17 from flip, almost ready to have some plant sex, good to go by Saturday, almost time to thaw out the pollen 

Blue Harley F1/P1:

 

Columbian Gold P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Blue Pyramid P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 8, 2018)

Here's Some Colombian Ripper Babies. I'd Say She Clones Very Well My Brother And Their Being Moved To The Big Top Tonight


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Here's Some Colombian Ripper Babies. I'd Say She Clones Very Well My Brother And Their Being Moved To The Big Top Tonight
> 
> View attachment 4102361 View attachment 4102362


Woof, woof, looking good in there, can't believe you already have some clones going. Glad to hear they clone easy, the BR line is one of the fastest cloners I have so no surprises there. Is the mother flowering yet? Just wondering if you're seeing any signs of purps.

Those CR babies I have in the cups are looking better every day. Will likely have to cull some at some point, right now all 10 seedlings are looking worthy of 1gal pots  If they get big enough to clone in the 1gal pots I may just run them all other than whatever males pop.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 9, 2018)

So is higher humidity a concern when breeding males for pollen? I know moisture can be bad for pollen, but I'm paranoid about exhausting air from this 3x3. Just one 100w Mars Hydro is doing great for these dudes, but it's kinda muggy in there.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> So is higher humidity a concern when breeding males for pollen? I know moisture can be bad for pollen, but I'm paranoid about exhausting air from this 3x3. Just one 100w Mars Hydro is doing great for these dudes, but it's kinda muggy in there.


Yeah for harvest time you want to harvest in the lowest RH you can, I wrecked a whole harvest in August when RH was high when I was harvesting.

For growing them it's kind of the same rules as females, too high and risk some mould or PM but my breeding tent runs around 55% when I have the fans off (usually around the 2 week in flowering mark for males). If RH gets too high for your liking you could filter the exhaust, even with pantyhose or a furnace filter temporarily.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

It works with or against you ime. If you just want to pollenate a branch it's high rh and the pollen flies all over. If it's low it sticks to what's nearest and that's it. Like praying for males when your stable is stacked with killer keepers... You get nothing but unusable ballsacks. Ime anyway..


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 9, 2018)

RedEyed Locktite Vegging Real Nice 

 
(Bottom 4 #Locktite)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

Some fat conker leaves there man. Gonna be some heavy Indy smoke.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It works with or against you ime. If you just want to pollenate a branch it's high rh and the pollen flies all over. If it's low it sticks to what's nearest and that's it. Like praying for males when your stable is stacked with killer keepers... You get nothing but unusable ballsacks. Ime anyway..


I'm finding it's usually good with normal RH which sits around 40-45. When I was harvesting some at end of summer RH was running like 65%. It was fine for collecting some and hitting the plants right away, those all came out. But the balance I'd collected for storage got all clumpy and shit, ended up tossing it


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I'm finding it's usually good with normal RH which sits around 40-45. When I was harvesting some at end of summer RH was running like 65%. It was fine for collecting some and hitting the plants right away, those all came out. But the balance I'd collected for storage got all clumpy and shit, ended up tossing it


Was it cut with flour?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Was it cut with flour?


Yeah, I think it was the flour that picked up the moisture. Probably hadn't harvested in that high RH before, should have been paying better attention. Lesson learned 

I collected quite a bit of Blue Ripper pollen, didn't cut it and put it in a screw top container meant to handle liquid. Seems fine, just thawed it out and it looks good to go, some chucking tomorrow


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Woof, woof, looking good in there, can't believe you already have some clones going. Glad to hear they clone easy, the BR line is one of the fastest cloners I have so no surprises there. Is the mother flowering yet? Just wondering if you're seeing any signs of purps.
> 
> Those CR babies I have in the cups are looking better every day. Will likely have to cull some at some point, right now all 10 seedlings are looking worthy of 1gal pots  If they get big enough to clone in the 1gal pots I may just run them all other than whatever males pop.


I Always Take Clone's At The Beginning Of Week 3 Of Veg. Lower Branches Make Excellent Candidates 

Just Flipped The Mom Today. I Will Keep An Eye Out For Purpling


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> I Always Take Clone's At The Beginning Of Week 3 Of Veg. Lower Branches Make Excellent Candidates
> 
> Just Flipped The Mom Today. I Will Keep An Eye Out For Purpling


Sounds about the same, I'll typically clone about 2-3 weeks into 1gal pots and take the lower or side branches depending on the plant. Knowing your luck you'll grab a purple pheno from that single reg seed 

Busy day, gotta get some of the babies up-potted, make some caps, and chuck some pollen


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2018)

Pheno hunt babies in their 1gal fabrics. Did an initial culling of any that didn't cut it for smell, colour, or structure. Left to right there's 8x Columbian Ripper, 6x Blue Ripper, and 4x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid. They'll stay in the 1gal's to sex, clone & up-pot before flipping the females. Hopefully 8-10 fems I can do in 2gal's. Day 20/21 from planting in the cups.



Cheers


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pheno hunt babies in their 1gal fabrics. Did an initial culling of any that didn't cut it for smell, colour, or structure. Left to right there's 8x Columbian Ripper, 6x Blue Ripper, and 4x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid. They'll stay in the 1gal's to sex, clone & up-pot before flipping the females. Hopefully 8-10 fems I can do in 2gal's. Day 20/21 from planting in the cups.
> 
> View attachment 4103610
> 
> Cheers


@GroErr those are nice and narrow fabric pots what brand?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @GroErr those are nice and narrow fabric pots what brand?


Cheers, had to look those up, they're 2 years old and have held up quite well. Root Pouch is the brand, I have a bunch in 1/2/3/5/7's and they've all held up well.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, had to look those up, they're 2 years old and have held up quite well. Root Pouch is the brand, I have a bunch in 1/2/3/5/7's and they've all held up well.


thank you


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

Just dropped the next sampler run into water cups from some batches hit by the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male 

8x Dream Ripper BX1's (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream)
8x Blue Harley BX1's (Blue Ripper x Harlequin)
8x Blue Ripper x Fireballs F1's


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pheno hunt babies in their 1gal fabrics. Did an initial culling of any that didn't cut it for smell, colour, or structure. Left to right there's 8x Columbian Ripper, 6x Blue Ripper, and 4x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid. They'll stay in the 1gal's to sex, clone & up-pot before flipping the females. Hopefully 8-10 fems I can do in 2gal's. Day 20/21 from planting in the cups.
> 
> View attachment 4103610
> 
> Cheers


Are these under 24hr light?

Ripper reveg got clones taken.

Did a germination test of some fresh seeds, 4 of 5 popped I physically lost one between putting it in the paper towel and checking it 2 days later, 99% germ rate?

Verigated might be shifting out of it? Vegging slowly so I think I'll extend by a few weeks.


Cheers G hope all is well.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Are these under 24hr light?
> 
> Ripper reveg got clones taken.
> 
> ...


Hey man, I run 20/4 with seedlings and clones, sometimes drop it to 16/8 if I need to hold them for a bit but otherwise 20/4. Those are going fairly well, should be able to sex within 4-5 weeks from planting 

Re-veg looks healthy, looks like it'll go again  That paper towel thing is why I eventually just settled on dropping them in a cup for ~48 hours and planting them. I don't know how many I killed in transfers and peeling back the paper towel #$%!

Yeah those BR x BP seem to be growing out of the leaf mutation, all are looking good. I culled the one seedling I had which started with all the leaves mutated, just wasn't going anywhere and looked weak, off with their heads!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

Bud shots at day 20. Columbian Gold starting to show its colours.

Last shot shows a Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid bud pollinated yesterday, it definitely took 

Blue Harley:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Skunk #1:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)

All them dark hairs...ya she took haha. Loving the colors on the Columbian gold.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 11, 2018)

x2 on the colombian gold colors. i have got to find time to work mine into my lineup.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> All them dark hairs...ya she took haha. Loving the colors on the Columbian gold.


Lol, no question there, I call those short & curly's  Lovin that CG, goes purple right through.

Noticed you grabbed a twin seed, cool. Last time I had one I just let them both grow and kept lst'ng the shorter one so it would get light. Eventually it just grew like normal, with an extra "branch".


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> x2 on the colombian gold colors. i have got to find time to work mine into my lineup.


Cheers SW, hoping some of the Columbian Ripper phenos pickup some of those purps 

What breeder do you have? These were WoS regs.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking great GroEer. I just hit 4 weeks from flip with the Blueberry Twist. I always shave a week off, but looking about the same stage as yours. That Columbian Gold tho. My oh my


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers SW, hoping some of the Columbian Ripper phenos pickup some of those purps
> 
> What breeder do you have? These were WoS regs.


the same as you and these pics really make me wanna run them now

good luck transferring some purps to the CR !!!! that will be sweet !!!!


----------



## kingtitan (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh I love the hints of colour, sexy!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Looking great GroEer. I just hit 4 weeks from flip with the Blueberry Twist. I always shave a week off, but looking about the same stage as yours. That Columbian Gold tho. My oh my


Cheers Rolla, Blueberry Twist sounds tasty. That CG is a beauty and 7 weeker


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

kingtitan said:


> Oh I love the hints of colour, sexy!


Cheers, that one goes deep purple through and through by ~6 weeks


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 11, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Rolla, Blueberry Twist sounds tasty. That CG is a beauty and 7 weeker


Thanks. CG is a beauty for sure. I made sure I had time by 4/20 to have something ready. Gave me 10 weeks from flip. Strain probably go 9 weeks all together for flower.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 11, 2018)

4x 3 gal girls with lights on at day 20. Finished stretching and settling into building budz 

Columbian Gold front-left with the Blue Pyramid behind it. Blue Harley front-right with the Skunk #1 behind it.

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2018)

Close....

Blue Ripper:
 
 
....and what an easy grow too. Loved the nutes, jumped up with vigor. ...and it has plenty 
of JTR's Lemonyness™ along for the ride. I am taking a JTR around the same time and it
will be fun to compare them.

Thanks again Gro!

JD


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Close....
> 
> Blue Ripper:
> View attachment 4104356
> ...


Hey JD, thanks for sharing, looks close and frosty 

Cool to have a JTR coming up to compare, the lemon phenos tend to lean in frost/punch towards the JTR side, should be a good pair to test out


----------



## GroErr (Mar 17, 2018)

What a difference a week makes under these 4000k/90cri Citi COBs  Should be able to sex these over the weekend, not seeing a lot right now but close at 4 weeks since they went into cups 

Day 7 veg (since transplant from cups to 1gal last Saturday):

 

Day 0 veg last Saturday, right after transplant:

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2018)

More GroErr perfection on the way..


----------



## GroErr (Mar 17, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> More GroErr perfection on the way..


Cheers Bob, these babies are making it look easy. Very pleased with the BR BX1's and Columbian Ripper F1's so far, some dank smells, nice colouring, and decent structure. Topped them all to slow them down a bit for sexing before I run out of space!


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

Ladies in the flower room have settled into flowering and stacking at Day 27. Nice mix of smells in there 

Blue Harley F1/P1:

 

Columbian Gold P1:

 

Skunk #1 P7:

 

Blue Pyramid P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> What a difference a week makes under these 4000k/90cri Citi COBs  Should be able to sex these over the weekend, not seeing a lot right now but close at 4 weeks since they went into cups
> 
> Day 7 veg (since transplant from cups to 1gal last Saturday):
> 
> ...


Oh Yea The 4000k 90 Cri Is Da Bomb


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Oh Yea The 4000k 90 Cri Is Da Bomb


Really liking those, blurples or 6500k's when they're in the cups, then move them to the 4000's once they're up-potted. Seems to be working just fine  Nice thing with those 4000's is I could use them for flowering in a pinch. If I get enough females out of that batch of 18's I may need to do just that


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Really liking those, blurples or 6500k's when they're in the cups, then move them to the 4000's once they're up-potted. Seems to be working just fine  Nice thing with those 4000's is I could use them for flowering in a pinch. If I get enough females out of that batch of 18's I may need to do just that


The 4000k Is My Preferred Growing Spectrum  I Run A 4000k 70 Cri In The 5x5 In The 3x3 Is My 4000k 90 Cri And Bringing Up The Rear In my 12x12x24 Is My Water Cooled 4000k 90 Cri 

I Might Also Add That I Have A 5000k 70 Cri For Finishing In The 5x5 Also


----------



## numberfour (Mar 18, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Close....
> 
> Blue Ripper:
> View attachment 4104356
> ...


Great to see some Blue Ripper in you garden Java 



GroErr said:


> Really liking those, blurples or 6500k's when they're in the cups, then move them to the 4000's once they're up-potted. Seems to be working just fine  Nice thing with those 4000's is I could use them for flowering in a pinch. If I get enough females out of that batch of 18's I may need to do just that


As always..gardens looking great mate. 

I love 6500k for seeds, cuts and small plants


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> The 4000k Is My Preferred Growing Spectrum  I Run A 4000k 70 Cri In The 5x5 In The 3x3 Is My 4000k 90 Cri And Bringing Up The Rear In my 12x12x24 Is My Water Cooled 4000k 90 Cri
> 
> I Might Also Add That I Have A 5000k 70 Cri For Finishing In The 5x5 Also


Seems to do well in veg and enough red for flower, not a bad all-around colour if you were running single light/spectrum all the way through.

Lol, that water cooled tent is pimped


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Great to see some Blue Ripper in you garden Java
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers @numberfour, back in action after that short break 

The little one's do seem to like the 5000-6500k better, the 32x32 tent for clones & seeds runs an old blurple with only the veg switch on which has more blues. The cabinet I just fired up with the new seedlings runs some individual Citizen COBs, forgot they not 6500k, they're actually 5700k/90cri but plenty of blues in there.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

Day 27, flower room gals under the lights and close-up of the Columbian Gold purps 

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Day 27, flower room gals under the lights and close-up of the Columbian Gold purps
> 
> View attachment 4107900
> View attachment 4107899
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Day 27, flower room gals under the lights and close-up of the Columbian Gold purps
> 
> View attachment 4107900
> View attachment 4107899
> ...



that does it... i am dropping some of my WOS Colombian Gold next week.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Very Nice


Cheers, that CG gets more colourful from this stage on, beautiful plant.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that does it... i am dropping some of my WOS Colombian Gold next week.


Lol, I dropped 8, flowered 2 females and 1 male and hit that purple pheno. Not sure how dominant they are in there. I have some backups I made with this pheno and the male


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I dropped 8, flowered 2 females and 1 male and hit that purple pheno. Not sure how dominant they are in there. I have some backups I made with this pheno and the male


i hope to find a little purple myself. look forward to your smoke report.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2018)

Busy week, away a couple of days, working crazy hours. But the flowering ladies are doing alright @day 33 

Blue Harley:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Skunk #1:

 

Blue Pyramid (seeded):

 

Cheers


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice job!! Did you polinate the pyramid?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Nice job!! Did you polinate the pyramid?


Cheers, yeah that pic is of one cola I hit with my Blue Ripper male. 3 of the 4 in there were hit with the same male. Was trying to grab a pic of the pollinated branch on the Columbian Gold, has some seeds sticking out already but didn't get a clear pic, will try with the light on later.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2018)

Here's the seedlings at week 5 from seed, 2 weeks in the 1gal's, side by side of the 2x4' & 32x32". Still 18x total in the 1gal's and just about sexed. There's 8x Columbian Gold, looking like 5 females so far, 2 for sure + another 3 very likely fems. 6x Blue Ripper BX1's looking like 3x females + another 2 very likely fems. 4x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid and they're all looking like fems although none have fully shown yet (two very smelly phenos in there). Will up-pot & clone 9x of the sexed and likely fems to 2gal this weekend, likely flip those next weekend, then flip the rest a week or so later when the 4x 3gal's are finished.



The veg cabinet has some clones ready to clone-the-clone today to free up some space. There's also some new seedlings coming up, day 7, 8x Dream Ripper BX1, 7x Blue Harley BX1, and 4x Blue Ripper x Fireballs 



Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 24, 2018)

Just a little update on the suspected hermie...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 24, 2018)

Looking good G, hope all is well brother!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Just a little update on the suspected hermie...View attachment 4111348 View attachment 4111349


I take it you havent seen any more suspicious preflowers or growths? This you pluck the one or leave it?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Just a little update on the suspected hermie...View attachment 4111348 View attachment 4111349


Could be but I'd keep an eye on it and give it a good check all over. What strain? Looks like some nice early frost...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good G, hope all is well brother!


Cheers brother Evil, hope things are getting better over your way. I'm good, just crazy busy with work, it's eating into my garden time, damn work! lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers brother Evil, hope things are getting better over your way. I'm good, just crazy busy with work, it's eating into my garden time, damn work! lol


You need an assistant


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I take it you havent seen any more suspicious preflowers or growths? This you pluck the one or leave it?


I plucked the one male preflower and haven't seen any other.. I'm not sure if it will hermie later or not..


GroErr said:


> Could be but I'd keep an eye on it and give it a good check all over. What strain? Looks like some nice early frost...


It's Moondance from GPS.. I check every other day and haven't found anything yet.. 
That doesn't mean they're not there hiding from me..


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You need an assistant


Lol, yeah could use one, pick of 16 or so strains in the stash, all you can smoke and endless coco caps 

Looks like you're too busy though, damn your garden's full, looking great


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, yeah could use one, pick of 16 or so strains in the stash, all you can smoke and endless coco caps
> 
> Looks like you're too busy though, damn your garden's full, looking great


You say when and I'm down buddy and ty for the kind words. You have been a lot of help behind the scenes for some time now . Long as I can smoke and get caps for pain I'll help all you want. Maybe we.can compare LED notes lol and start screwing around with the cmh/led combo like we've talked about before


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You say when and I'm down buddy and ty for the kind words. You have been a lot of help behind the scenes for some time now . Long as I can smoke and get caps for pain I'll help all you want. Maybe we.can compare LED notes lol and start screwing around with the cmh/led combo like we've talked about before


That reminds me, we have to get you some caps, come up for a hands on training session. Have been eyeing that CMH, wish I could run it in veg, just too hot for my little 2x4x5'. If I ever get some proper veg space built, it'll be designed to manage a couple of those Sun Systems  I've got Cree 3590's, Citizen 1212's and Vero29's going in veg & flower, no complaints on any of them, they all grow dank in the end


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 25, 2018)

@GroErr Have you run any White Label? I was eyeing White Label Rhino and Afghani Kush.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> @GroErr Have you run any White Label? I was eyeing White Label Rhino and Afghani Kush.


I only ran one last year, some Afghan Kush. Grabbed one female that looked decent but never got to see how good it was, dried it out about 4 weeks in and it didn't mature properly and went straight to the sift bin. I still have a male that I flowered and hit the AK for some backup's, will need to go back and see if I can find anything worthy of breeding later. They were all viable and pretty consistent though, one of the few regs out there in AK.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> That reminds me, we have to get you some caps, come up for a hands on training session. Have been eyeing that CMH, wish I could run it in veg, just too hot for my little 2x4x5'. If I ever get some proper veg space built, it'll be designed to manage a couple of those Sun Systems  I've got Cree 3590's, Citizen 1212's and Vero29's going in veg & flower, no complaints on any of them, they all grow dank in the end


I've not used Vero's yet but do prefer my Citizens over the Cree's I use to have. The 6500K are 1212's and the 3500K/3000K are 1812's............

I am pondering mixing the 6500K/3000K in the two smaller tents to see what comes of it what do you think? My bigger tent the 4x8 is all 3500K


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I only ran one last year, some Afghan Kush. Grabbed one female that looked decent but never got to see how good it was, dried it out about 4 weeks in and it didn't mature properly and went straight to the sift bin. I still have a male that I flowered and hit the AK for some backup's, will need to go back and see if I can find anything worthy of breeding later. They were all viable and pretty consistent though, one of the few regs out there in AK.


Cool, White Label just had appealing classic strains to me.

AK, White Widow, White Rhino, Super Skunk, Northern Lights, Hazes

Kinda hoped to find some grow/smoke reports


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

Ive grown northern lights before but from Nirvana and loved it. Got some skunk strains lying around here in the seed bank to get to but have (2) Vienna Skuns from HSO that are close to two weeks into flower and smelling very stinky and nice


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Cool, White Label just had appealing classic strains to me.
> 
> AK, White Widow, White Rhino, Super Skunk, Northern Lights, Hazes
> 
> Kinda hoped to find some grow/smoke reports


Yeah that's why I grabbed some of theirs, they had some regs I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I've not used Vero's yet but do prefer my Citizens over the Cree's I use to have. The 6500K are 1212's and the 3500K/3000K are 1812's............
> 
> I am pondering mixing the 6500K/3000K in the two smaller tents to see what comes of it what do you think? My bigger tent the 4x8 is all 3500K


If that's one of your many flowering tents, it couldn't hurt, although 3k/5k might be more appropriate. Problem with trying to mix up spectrum is exactly that, trying to place the lights so there's cross-over.

I've been eyeing the QB style boards with the Samsungs for this mixed spectrum option. I'd love to try some of those strips mixed right on the boards with 3k/4k/5k, heavier on the 3/4k and some 5k mixed in. I'd think that design would mix the spectrum better. Haven't seen anything like this, the Chinese board makers will make them, I just don't know how much I trust what they'll ship in brand or bins...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> If that's one of your many flowering tents, it couldn't hurt, although 3k/5k might be more appropriate. Problem with trying to mix up spectrum is exactly that, trying to place the lights so there's cross-over.
> 
> I've been eyeing the QB style boards with the Samsungs for this mixed spectrum option. I'd love to try some of those strips mixed right on the boards with 3k/4k/5k, heavier on the 3/4k and some 5k mixed in. I'd think that design would mix the spectrum better. Haven't seen anything like this, the Chinese board makers will make them, I just don't know how much I trust what they'll ship in brand or bins...


These 6500K COB's are my favorite of the ones I have used to be honest lol, like it as much as my beloved Blue MH.

If I can track down one of the Ceramic HPS bulbs from Hortilux I'd like to run that side by side with the COB's to see what happens. It would just cost me the bulb as I already have my ballast and the raptor Hoods still put away quietly lol.......


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> These 6500K COB's are my favorite of the ones I have used to be honest lol, like it as much as my beloved Blue MH.
> 
> If I can track down one of the Ceramic HPS bulbs from Hortilux I'd like to run that side by side with the COB's to see what happens. It would just cost me the bulb as I already have my ballast and the raptor Hoods still put away quietly lol.......


Wouldn't hurt to try them if you have them available. I don't think any mixed spectrum would hurt. Haven't done many but the times I have mixed spectrum in my 2x2 tent it's always produced good results.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

I'd been smelling that rks smell but had 2x clones of the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male in the 32x32" tent for a while. Except I kept smelling it when I opened both veg tents, even after I moved the male into another cabinet, in another room.

I cut 30 clones today, as I was cutting them and isolated the plants and found the culprit 

There's another hiding in the 8x 1gal's in the 32x32" tent that I haven't cut clones yet. Pretty sure it's one of the Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid's 

Meet Blue Ripper BX1 P3 rks female  She _will_ be having sex... with her pop 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Ladies just shy of 5 weeks at Day 34. Camshots before and after lights on.

  

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I'd been smelling that rks smell but had 2x clones of the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male in the 32x32" tent for a while. Except I kept smelling it when I opened both veg tents, even after I moved the male into another cabinet, in another room.
> 
> I cut 30 clones today, as I was cutting them and isolated the plants and found the culprit
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


 BX1 rks x BX1 rks = BX2 rks?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> BX1 rks x BX1 rks = BX2 rks?


 lol, math don't lie


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Ladies from the other end of the room. Really getting sticky in there and heading for a ~7 week finish 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Mar 29, 2018)

Check-in on the budz at day 38 

Blue Harley:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Skunk #1:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

So how long until I can mist this down and return to CMH light? For two days I shook a male over it and set for 1 day after culling the male.

I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> So how long until I can mist this down and return to CMH light? For two days I shook a male over it and set for 1 day after culling the male.
> 
> I appreciate the advice!
> 
> View attachment 4114243


i let mine sit an hour before misting and returning to it's home


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i let mine sit an hour before misting and returning to it's home


So your basically saying this girl is a Nasty Girl showering in it and lounging in it for a day...haha...and needs a bath


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

she's nasty all right. 

you probably don't have to let it sit near that long, but my dumb ass does.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> So your basically saying this girl is a Nasty Girl showering in it and lounging in it for a day...haha...and needs a bath


Yeah more than long enough for sure, specially open pollinating it like that. I've been letting them sit at least 3-4 hours. Most are fine with a couple of hours, but I found a couple of phenos that wouldn't take and had to let them sit longer. The Blue Pyramid is one of those, I let that one sit overnight now to make sure it takes. I'd tried hitting it a coupe of times with 2-3 hours and nothing. Viable pollen that I knew was good, once I let it sit overnight and it took fine.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah more than long enough for sure, specially open pollinating it like that. I've been letting them sit at least 3-4 hours. Most are fine with a couple of hours, but I found a couple of phenos that wouldn't take and had to let them sit longer. The Blue Pyramid is one of those, I let that one sit overnight now to make sure it takes. I'd tried hitting it a coupe of times with 2-3 hours and nothing. Viable pollen that I knew was good, once I let it sit overnight and it took fine.



thats good to know. i have not run into a strain that required longer sitting, but based on your info i will let my unbreeded females sit longer from now on.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thats good to know. i have not run into a strain that required longer sitting, but based on your info i will let my unbreeded females sit longer from now on.


Cheers, it's a bitch hitting that odd pheno and getting nothing out of it so it's worth the extra time I think. Just like hitting the odd dud/impotent male, I've had that too.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah more than long enough for sure, specially open pollinating it like that. I've been letting them sit at least 3-4 hours. Most are fine with a couple of hours, but I found a couple of phenos that wouldn't take and had to let them sit longer. The Blue Pyramid is one of those, I let that one sit overnight now to make sure it takes. I'd tried hitting it a coupe of times with 2-3 hours and nothing. Viable pollen that I knew was good, once I let it sit overnight and it took fine.


Cool, thanks. That sums it up. That's what I'm doing is open pollenation. Just solos or 1 gals. 1 male per tent under a Mars Hydro, 2 little tents dedicated to flowering a male (3 weeks or so) and having females over for a 1 night stand. Clones of what's running basically. Then finish out under CMH. That's the plan. Clones kept and culled as necessary for every selected male and running female.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, it's a bitch hitting that odd pheno and getting nothing out of it so it's worth the extra time I think. Just like hitting the odd dud/impotent male, I've had that too.


agree, i have run into a dud male once before. what a let down...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Cool, thanks. That sums it up. That's what I'm doing is open pollenation. Just solos or 1 gals. 1 male per tent under a Mars Hydro, 2 little tents dedicated to flowering a male (3 weeks or so) and having females over for a 1 night stand. Clones of what's running basically. Then finish out under CMH. That's the plan. Clones kept and culled as necessary for every selected male and running female.


Sounds like a good process, the cups or 1gal pots are more than enough when open pollinating a clone, you'll get a ton of seeds.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like a good process, the cups or 1gal pots are more than enough when open pollinating a clone, you'll get a ton of seeds.


I sucked at collecting it, so I improvised
..haha


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I sucked at collecting it, so I improvised
> ..haha


i lay black construction paper out under my male plants. assuming its a single plant or strain. i collect from there and i usually hold black construction paper under a branch or 3 and shake it lightly.

shower or mist yourself before you visit your females


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i lay black construction paper out under my male plants. assuming its a single plant or strain. i collect from there and i usually hold black construction paper under a branch or 3 and shake it lightly.
> 
> shower or mist yourself before you visit your females


I could try that in conjunction I suppose, but I had only one space and I tossed in a plant that hermed. I was semi worried about contamination


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I could try that in conjunction I suppose, but I had only one space and I tossed in a plant that hermed. I was semi worried about contamination


i understand, i hear you on the contamination. i am lucky, i have room to run a few males in a separate tent.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 31, 2018)

Captured the colours on the Columbian Gold, day 40 and maturing quick 

 

One of the lowers on that CG, Columbian Ripper F1's with that Blue Ripper rks male 

 

Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 31, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Check-in on the budz at day 38
> 
> Blue Harley:
> 
> ...


That CG looks great


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 31, 2018)

Looking great G wow


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> That CG looks great





Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking great G wow


Cheers guys, she's heading for 49-51 days if she keeps up this pace 
Looks like some monster seeds on those lower buds, papa's a stud


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Gals at the back at day 41/~6 weeks. Good shot of the Blue Harley and Columbian Ripper. Smelling sweet in there, quite a mix of terps on those phenos.

 

Added the first lot from the pheno hunt, all 2gal fabrics. There's 4x Columbian Ripper F1's and 5x Blue Ripper BX1's. #3 & #5 phenos of the Blue Ripper have that skunk piss smell  Will see how they go in the stretch, may spread them out into rows of 2's once the girls at the back finish.

 

I should have more females in the veg tent, there's 5 potential plants that haven't shown anything yet. There's 4x Blue Ripper rks male x Blue Pyramid and 1x Columbian Ripper, still in 1gal's. They should sex by next weekend and space will become available if needed. Even the 9x 2gal I just threw in, only 4 are fully sexed, the others "look" like females, we'll soon see. Should have enough spares if a couple turn out male.

 

Moved 4 that are looking like males into the 32x32 tent, still in the 1gal's. There's 3x Columbian Ripper and 1x Blue Ripper. Pheno #5 of the Columbian Ripper looks and smells nice, will keep and try that one if it turns out male. A purple male would be nice 

 

And some day 41 bud shots 

Blue Harley:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Skunk #1:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Full room shot, should have a jungle going in there in a couple of weeks...

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 1, 2018)

looking good brother. Could you tell us what temps and humidity are at? Also what distance to canopy are you running?


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Columbian Gold:
> 
> View attachment 4115270


That columbian gold looks almost identical to the pheno I just had. How is the smell?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 1, 2018)

Kicking as always!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice coloration on the maturing ladies. Enjoying the cycle. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> looking good brother. Could you tell us what temps and humidity are at? Also what distance to canopy are you running?


Cheers brother Evil, been running pretty steady at 78-80F/40-45RH lights on and 66-68F/45-50RH lights off this round. Lights have been 16-18" from 2 weeks on at 33w sq./ft.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Kicking as always!


Cheers @Pig4buzz your ladies are kicking some ass and just about there. Really interested in what that mutant smokes like, nice fade on her


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers brother Evil, been running pretty steady at 78-80F/40-45RH lights on and 66-68F/45-50RH lights off this round. Lights have been 16-18" from 2 weeks on at 33w sq./ft.


Thanks according to the LED forum my plants should be sick and dead with my temps and power use etc..........


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

THT said:


> That columbian gold looks almost identical to the pheno I just had. How is the smell?


Yeah I think I saw your post up on Chucker's Paradise, sounds much the same as this one. Kick ass potency, dirt, spicy, has something like thyme in there. When it cures it sweeten's up some, musty and spices in there. Didn't like the flavour much until it cured for a couple of weeks, it's not bad at all now. I got really lucky with this one, finishes in 7 weeks in my environment, likely 8 weeks under normal 12/12.

This one's from WoS, regular seed, was yours the same?


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers brother Evil, been running pretty steady at 78-80F/40-45RH lights on and 66-68F/45-50RH lights off this round. Lights have been 16-18" from 2 weeks on at 33w sq./ft.


Sorry, 
Are they under CMH at 16-18.

Peace


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Nice coloration on the maturing ladies. Enjoying the cycle. :0)


Cheers JD, pulling some nice weights and frost from those 3gal ladies, 10 days max  Really looking forward to seeing these new one's from seed develop, should be a decent pheno in there somewhere


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Sorry,
> Are they under CMH at 16-18.
> 
> Peace


No, running COBs in there, have mostly Cree 3590/80cri at 1400ma and one 200w Citi 1212/90cri at 1400ma at the back. I try and keep them 14-18". CMH I always run 20-22", I found it too intense going lower, too much stress on the top canopy.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Full room shot, should have a jungle going in there in a couple of weeks...
> 
> View attachment 4115348
> 
> Cheers


Ok, this is what I want to know. You've flipped the ones in the front here. How far from your light are they at this point??


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Ok, this is what I want to know. You've flipped the ones in the front here. How far from your light are they at this point??


I typically leave them where they are and let them stretch into the lights. I think it acclimates them better and coming in they're generally tight nodes, don't mind a little extra stretch. They're sitting about 33" from the lights right now. If I see they're not going to stretch much, or too much, I adjust them down. But generally I let them stretch into the lights and do one final adjustment when they're finished stretching.

I use a bunch of smaller bars 3x 100w, 2x 150w, and 1x 200w 42" wide at the back. If I have some really unwieldy sativas or the like I put them at the back and adjust the light above them, leave the others over the rest of them at a different height of needed. Two canopies if you will. I like the multiple smaller bars for that flexibility.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I typically leave them where they are and let them stretch into the lights. I think it acclimates them better and coming in they're generally tight nodes, don't mind a little extra stretch. They're sitting about 33" from the lights right now. If I see they're not going to stretch much, or too much, I adjust them down. But generally I let them stretch into the lights and do one final adjustment when they're finished stretching.
> 
> I use a bunch of smaller bars 3x 100w, 2x 150w, and 1x 200w 42" wide at the back. If I have some really unwieldy sativas or the like I put them at the back and adjust the light above them, leave the others over the rest of them at a different height of needed. Two canopies if you will. I like the multiple smaller bars for that flexibility.


That makes sense to me...Thanks


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I typically leave them where they are and let them stretch into the lights. I think it acclimates them better and coming in they're generally tight nodes, don't mind a little extra stretch. They're sitting about 33" from the lights right now. If I see they're not going to stretch much, or too much, I adjust them down. But generally I let them stretch into the lights and do one final adjustment when they're finished stretching.
> 
> I use a bunch of smaller bars 3x 100w, 2x 150w, and 1x 200w 42" wide at the back. If I have some really unwieldy sativas or the like I put them at the back and adjust the light above them, leave the others over the rest of them at a different height of needed. Two canopies if you will. I like the multiple smaller bars for that flexibility.


Just to add here to what G said, I too have noticed that if you let the plants grow up into the lights instead of just slamming the lights on them and forcing them to acclimate you don't end up with burnt plants having issues with nutes etc. This is strain dependent of course I'm not saying a blanket statement of every strain out there but for the majority in my garden this is what I'm seeing whether using HID/CMH/LED.

Looking good in there bro, that Colombian gold though, damn................


----------



## numberfour (Apr 4, 2018)

Blue Ripper
 
stacking well at 23 days


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper
> View attachment 4116624
> stacking well at 23 days


Hey thanks for the update @numberfour is that the clone or new seeding? Hoping to find one of those in this batch of 5x 2gal's I just flipped. Need a killer pheno to BX2 them


----------



## numberfour (Apr 4, 2018)

No worries mate 

Shes a clone off the original seed plant Blue Ripper #2

Good luck with the hunt, gardens looking on point as usual


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 4, 2018)

If you had to choose Citizen or Cree COBs...3000k, 3500k, or 4,000k for flower.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> If you had to choose Citizen or Cree COBs...3000k, 3500k, or 4,000k for flower.


Citizen 3500K


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 4, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Citizen 3500K


You know I got 2 315's in a 5x5, which is on the odd size for 315 coverage. I thought about getting a 4 - Cob kit and Timber has the 200w dimmable Citis for $280 plus $5 ea ea for reflectors. eBay has 200w dimmable cxb3590's 0r Vero29 with 60* lenses for $300. All are mean well drivers. I was just thinking I could dim and light up the edge on each side of the 315's. The mixture would work well I bet.

The Cree and Veros are 3500k only, citis you can choose anything.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> You know I got 2 315's in a 5x5, which is on the odd size for 315 coverage. I thought about getting a 4 - Cob kit and Timber has the 200w dimmable Citis for $280 plus $5 ea ea for reflectors. eBay has 200w dimmable cxb3590's 0r Vero29 with 60* lenses for $300. All are mean well drivers. I was just thinking I could dim and light up the edge on each side of the 315's. The mixture would work well I bet.
> 
> The Cree and Veros are 3500k only, citis you can choose anything.


In my opinion there's no reason to look at cree anymore. You're paying more money for no benefit over brands like Vero and citizen. All of my LED's are citizen. It's funny you mention the 315 as I'm currently looking for one for a 3x3 of mine. And I have some single engine cob units not being used lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 4, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> In my opinion there's no reason to look at cree anymore. You're paying more money for no benefit over brands like Vero and citizen. All of my LED's are citizen. It's funny you mention the 315 as I'm currently looking for one for a 3x3 of mine. And I have some single engine cob units not being used lol


What if they're the same $, cuz timber sells em for $100 more or how much cheaper than $300? I wish I had a single for the Chip N Dale Tent.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2018)

I have used both and prefer what I see with the plants with the Citi's but that's just one man's opinion.

What CMH lights you running?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 4, 2018)

And even though I spray misted the crap of that little Emerald City Cookies Female before I put her back in the flower tent, after I let the Blueberry Iced Cream unload on it, I may be looking at some minor pollination of my God's AK-47. I heavily spray misted the pollenated plant 3 times and dried it with a fan, and misted and put it in Bloom. Localized area on the GAK, but could be a cool mix. God's AK-47 x Blueberry Iced Cream.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 4, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have used both and prefer what I see with the plants with the Citi's but that's just one man's opinion.
> 
> What CMH lights you running?


Phillips 3100k Elite Agro in a 4'x4' Veg, Prism Ballast, SunSystems Remote Vertical Reflector.

 

I love it

x2 in Bloom


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Phillips 3100k Elite Agro in a 4'x4' Veg, Prism Ballast, SunSystems Remote Vertical Reflector.
> 
> View attachment 4116924
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2018)

numberfour said:


> No worries mate
> 
> Shes a clone off the original seed plant Blue Ripper #2
> 
> Good luck with the hunt, gardens looking on point as usual


Ha, sounds like the same one I'm looking for, had a pheno #2 myself and didn't clone it, fire on a stick and lost it! Have a few hundred seeds to find it again though if needed 

Cheers, excited to see what pops out of those 9, 8 are now clearly females, last one still looks like it but no hairs yet!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Phillips 3100k Elite Agro in a 4'x4' Veg, Prism Ballast, SunSystems Remote Vertical Reflector.
> 
> View attachment 4116924
> 
> ...


If you're looking to add I'd run a 315 and add some Citi 3500 or 4000k/90cri's driven at 1400ma for the win. Those 3500k/90cri's finish the plants fast like the 3100k 315's, plus a little terp boost


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2018)

Camshot garden tour...

Flower room, the one's at the back are pretty well done other than the Skunk #1. The other 3 could be pulled, they're nice and ripe all the way down, at day 45  Will "let them go" until day 48  New one's at the front are waking up, 8 have fully sexed as females, there's one of the Blue Ripper stinkers that refuses to show her stuff.

 

Culled a couple of the Columbian Ripper F1 males. Flipped these two on Monday. The one at the top/back has all the check marks. The one at the bottom is nice all around, not quite the structure. But it has a lot of the same markings/stripes on the stems like the purple mother. Will flower it to see what it does.

 

Still have 4x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid 1gal's in the veg tent. Haven't checked them, they should have sexed by now, looking like 3x females and a male. Will up-pot and flip the females once I get the 4x 3gal plants out of the flower room. Bigger one is smelling dank, hoping it's a female.

 

And some babies coming up, 3 strains, 19 of the original 24 left now. There's 8x Blue Harley BX1's, 7x Dream Ripper BX1's, and 4x Blue Ripper x Fireballs in there 

 

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

that flower room is straight up sexy


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Camshot garden tour...
> 
> Flower room, the one's at the back are pretty well done other than the Skunk #1. The other 3 could be pulled, they're nice and ripe all the way down, at day 45  Will "let them go" until day 48  New one's at the front are waking up, 8 have fully sexed as females, there's one of the Blue Ripper stinkers that refuses to show her stuff.
> 
> ...


Looking stellar as usual brother!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2018)

Enjoying the cycle very much!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that flower room is straight up sexy


Cheers SW, there usually is a lot of sex going on in there


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking stellar as usual brother!


Cheers Evil, see you got did a light swap, hope that goes well for you, looking full in your garden


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Enjoying the cycle very much!


Hey JD, saw you recent post, I thought I had a bunch of plants going until I saw your line up


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2018)

hey gro,are you vegging with cobs? i think youve told me before.my t5 is way too hot for my veg cab.one 54w bulb increases my temps by 8°! winter that'd be alright,but summer could be problematic.


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Camshot garden tour...
> 
> Flower room, the one's at the back are pretty well done other than the Skunk #1. The other 3 could be pulled, they're nice and ripe all the way down, at day 45  Will "let them go" until day 48  New one's at the front are waking up, 8 have fully sexed as females, there's one of the Blue Ripper stinkers that refuses to show her stuff.
> 
> ...


Well Motha Fukin' Done Son!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey JD, saw you recent post, I thought I had a bunch of plants going until I saw your line up


I know....my level of insanity can be measured by the number of those
dishwasher racks I am deploying. Those were the find I needed....you
may recall the issue coming up....but that was years ago now.

Well, I am up to 6 fully loaded and actually bought 7 and 8 last week.

This means that I have 150+ beer cups. 

You see, I have breeds, including some that are likely to stick around, that
live only in beer cups....while I sort out the other breeds I am popping.

I have not been commenting on progress...I do not like to run breeds down,
and when I pop only one at a time, I assume that there might be a better
pheno is what remains of each pack.

Cannadential was a No. Surprising that.
Exodus Kush was a Yes.
Kush Berry No
Boss Hogg Yes
etc
etc
etc


I am aiming for < 50 phenos...all killers.

I think that I dream of a Clone Shoppe. :0)

JD

P.S Both Cannalope Kush and Chocolope Kush are at week 7 under HPS
and look to be awesome ("smell" too)

P.P.S. Also, the "Jew Gold" crosses from DNA all intrigue me. DJ's Gold was 
first and was just decent (again, surprising ;-0) but Golden Berry is hanging and
Golden Lemons as at Week 9.2 under HPS right now. More to come.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Evil, see you got did a light swap, hope that goes well for you, looking full in your garden


Prepping for a side by side next run that will be all clones. Also got the hydro setup done in the new veg tent and I'm stoked about that. Needed to start cutting down on my workload. Looking great in your garden as always brother. 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hey gro,are you vegging with cobs? i think youve told me before.my t5 is way too hot for my veg cab.one 54w bulb increases my temps by 8°! winter that'd be alright,but summer could be problematic.


Yes, true vegging is in that 2x4 tent above. I'll typically bring up clones and seedlings in cups in the 32x32 with the blurples (that Top LED (Mars) panel is 4+ years old and still going). When they come out of the cups they go into the 2x4 tent to veg in 1gal's under 3x 65w Citi 4000k/90cri COBs. I put them in there to replace an old/broken Mars panel I was using about 5-6 months ago. Liking the results under those COBs, nice fast veg with little power and heat, like 25w/sq.ft. and the tent stays 75-77F.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Prepping for a side by side next run that will be all clones. Also got the hydro setup done in the new veg tent and I'm stoked about that. Needed to start cutting down on my workload. Looking great in your garden as always brother.
> 
> Cheers


Lol, another veg tent, slowly taking over the house  Good luck with your health and the hydro, definitely less physical work than soil so not a bad idea at this time.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I know....my level of insanity can be measured by the number of those
> dishwasher racks I am deploying. Those were the find I needed....you
> may recall the issue coming up....but that was years ago now.
> 
> ...


I thought a lot of those might be holding clones etc. Man that's a lot of strains/phenos, get to that 50 mark an open up JD's Klone Shop  Great method btw, for the most part I've been cloning the clone while still in the cups. Super-cropping them generates enough nice branches to clone them. Just checked some (Aero cloner) I threw in last weekend before flipping the plants and 1/2 are ready to root this weekend


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, another veg tent, slowly taking over the house  Good luck with your health and the hydro, definitely less physical work than soil so not a bad idea at this time.


No actually I'm turning the other 3x3 into a dedicated dry area and just going to use the hydro/veg tent to feed the 4x8 flower tent which will be hydro eventually as well.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yes, true vegging is in that 2x4 tent above. I'll typically bring up clones and seedlings in cups in the 32x32 with the blurples (that Top LED (Mars) panel is 4+ years old and still going). When they come out of the cups they go into the 2x4 tent to veg in 1gal's under 3x 65w Citi 4000k/90cri COBs. I put them in there to replace an old/broken Mars panel I was using about 5-6 months ago. Liking the results under those COBs, nice fast veg with little power and heat, like 25w/sq.ft. and the tent stays 75-77F.


ok,cool.ty man.do you think the 4k is keeping your plants more squat? that would be key for me.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 6, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ok,cool.ty man.do you think the 4k is keeping your plants more squat? that would be key for me.


Not really, they're not as tight as the blurples which I use the veg switch only, meaning more blues and they produce more tight nodes. It's not a huge difference but there is a bit more stretch if you start them under 4000k's. In that case maybe go up to 5700k's, I use 5700k in the veg cabinet to start seedlings when the 32x32 tent is in use. I started the 19 seedlings under the blurples now in that cabinet with the 5700k's, all are squat/tight nodes, pretty well identical to brining them up under the blurples. I grabbed the 4000k's on purpose and for some flexibility as I could use them for flowering as well but I start them and go 3-4 weeks in the party cups under more blues like the blurple and 5700k's. The blurples or 5700k's do seedlings or clones, when they're ready to up-pot/veg I switch them to the 4000k's, then flower under 3500k's.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 7, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Not really, they're not as tight as the blurples which I use the veg switch only, meaning more blues and they produce more tight nodes. It's not a huge difference but there is a bit more stretch if you start them under 4000k's. In that case maybe go up to 5700k's, I use 5700k in the veg cabinet to start seedlings when the 32x32 tent is in use. I started the 19 seedlings under the blurples now in that cabinet with the 5700k's, all are squat/tight nodes, pretty well identical to brining them up under the blurples. I grabbed the 4000k's on purpose and for some flexibility as I could use them for flowering as well but I start them and go 3-4 weeks in the party cups under more blues like the blurple and 5700k's. The blurples or 5700k's do seedlings or clones, when they're ready to up-pot/veg I switch them to the 4000k's, then flower under 3500k's.


ok,very cool gro,thanks for the tips.i think i'm going to start looking into cobs for the veg cab.i'm under 6k t5's now going into 3k flower,stretching hasnt been too bad...
i keep meaning to ask you,have you gained higher yields with your kief since switching over to cobs?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ok,very cool gro,thanks for the tips.i think i'm going to start looking into cobs for the veg cab.i'm under 6k t5's now going into 3k flower,stretching hasnt been too bad...
> i keep meaning to ask you,have you gained higher yields with your kief since switching over to cobs?


They'll definitely help with your heat, regardless of the colour you end up going with. Never noticed too much but it's a tough one to track because I've been throwing in mixed strains into a bucket which is a huge variable, strains can make a big difference. I can tell you that last run I averaged a 17% return on 177 micron for the caps which is the highest I've seen to-date.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2018)

Getting there with these 4x 3gal's at day 47. Blue Pyramid is done, one more light watering tonight and pull tomorrow at day 48. Blue Harley and Columbian Gold will be good to go at 50-52. Skunk #1 looks like another 4-6 days...

Blue Harley:




Columbian Gold:




Skunk #1:




Blue Pyramid:




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2018)

Likely last shots under the lights for the 3gal's finishing up. Will pull between tomorrow night and Monday, maybe let a couple go until Wednesday. They're pretty well done other than the Skunk #1 needs a few days.

 
 

The first 3 are done imo, couple of white hairs here & there, cloudy, the odd amber on the lowers on the Blue Pyramid and Blue Harley. Full plant and cola shots to show their ripeness at day 47.

Blue Harley:

 
 

Columbian Gold:

 
 

Blue Pyramid:

 
 

Skunk #1:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2018)

I love the coloration on the BH there....nice all-round!


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Getting there with these 4x 3gal's at day 47. Blue Pyramid is done, one more light watering tonight and pull tomorrow at day 48. Blue Harley and Columbian Gold will be good to go at 50-52. Skunk #1 looks like another 4-6 days...
> 
> Blue Harley:
> 
> ...


Wow! yummy


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I love the coloration on the BH there....nice all-round!


Cheers JD, that BH is a beauty, nice fade with some colour in the last week regardless of temps. Still king of the hill for flavour in my garden


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> Wow! yummy


Cheers man, love harvest time, turn off the fans/filter and get a good whiff of those terps


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 8, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> Wow! yummy


I agree!


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 8, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I love the coloration on the BH there....nice all-round!


Eye candy


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers man, love harvest time, turn off the fans/filter and get a good whiff of those terps


If I Leave My Colombian Ripper Tent Open My Room Smells Like Stale Cigar Smoke


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> If I Leave My Colombian Ripper Tent Open My Room Smells Like Stale Cigar Smoke


So your tent is more like a large humidor or smoking lounge 

Those 4x Columbian Ripper's I have coming up in the flower room are stretchers!


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So your tent is more like a large humidor or smoking lounge
> 
> Those 4x Columbian Ripper's I have coming up in the flower room are stretchers!


No The Room Smells Like 1 However Stick You Head Inside The Tent And She Smells Like Rotting Fruit And The Stem Rub Is More Lemon With A Slight Hint Of Pine.In Short She Has A Unique Bouquet Of Smells With Very Little Stretch


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> No The Room Smells Like 1 However Stick You Head Inside The Tent And She Smells Like Rotting Fruit And The Stem Rub Is More Lemon With A Slight Hint Of Pine.In Short She Has A Unique Bouquet Of Smells With Very Little Stretch


Rotting fruit is good  Haven't caught any smells of lemon yet.

I noticed yours isn't a big stretcher, think you got lucky there, mine are going to be a bitch to keep that canopy even...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

hey groerr, not to change the subject, but at what young age did you notice the purple in your colombian gold phenos?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hey groerr, not to change the subject, but at what young age did you notice the purple in your colombian gold phenos?


Hey SW, pretty well right away as the buds start popping up, 3 weeks you can definitely see the purps peeking out. The colours grow more from the inside out as they develop. By 5 weeks they're pretty well purple right through.

That purple pheno for me had purple striping on the main stems/branches, same hues as you see on the developed buds, almost redish. I'm running a male of the Columbian Ripper cross that has much the same stripes/colours on the stems  How many did you end up popping? Don't think I've seen any pics yet of your CG babies.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey SW, pretty well right away as the buds start popping up, 3 weeks you can definitely see the purps peeking out. The colours grow more from the inside out as they develop. By 5 weeks they're pretty well purple right through.
> 
> That purple pheno for me had purple striping on the main stems/branches, same hues as you see on the developed buds, almost redish. I'm running a male of the Columbian Ripper cross that has much the same stripes/colours on the stems  How many did you end up popping? Don't think I've seen any pics yet of your CG babies.


mine are tiny and could be a little more healthy. i started 3, two of the 3 have purple smells if that means anything at this age.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> mine are tiny and could be a little more healthy. i started 3, two of the 3 have purple smells if that means at this age.
> 
> View attachment 4118908 View attachment 4118910 View attachment 4118912 View attachment 4118913


Oh they're still real babies, hopefully find one in there, I ran quite a few but only flowered 2 fems and one was that purple one. Not sure how common it is but another member got one too recently so looking good


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

A little change up from plant talk, prepping the summer ride. She sits all winter so getting a little tlc and charge-up to get her roaring again. That's the 350Z 3.5L... plus a few mods, love the sound of summer


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 8, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> If I Leave My Colombian Ripper Tent Open My Room Smells Like Stale Cigar Smoke


Might be a candidate for a Spanish Cedar cure if your lookin to enhance that?


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers man, love harvest time, turn off the fans/filter and get a good whiff of those terps


I'm hoping for a decent harvest my self. vegged out 4 monsters and hoping for the best. Happy growing bud!


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> A little change up from plant talk, prepping the summer ride. She sits all winter so getting a little tlc and charge-up to get her roaring again. That's the 350Z 3.5L... plus a few mods, love the sound of summer
> 
> View attachment 4118946


That looks ready to roll!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 12, 2018)

She just gets better every run, Blue Ripper
 
little closer, 
Still ticking lots of box's and still chilling in there with the Bodhi, Thunderfudge, Breeders Boutique etc. Great work my friend


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

Colombian Ripper Day 44


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 16, 2018)

Eh man...what are you running outside this year?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey folks been mia for almost a week, 2x flights to the US for work, 18 hour days, flight cancelled on Saturday, drove home from NYC in a rental in an ice storm, 12+ hours. Needless to say I'm glad that week is over!! lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> That looks ready to roll!


Yeah, when the f'n 4" of ice/snow melts off it - lol Quite the ice and snow storm this past weekend, looks like it's over now though, a few days and get to hear that hum again


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

numberfour said:


> She just gets better every run, Blue Ripper
> View attachment 4121007
> little closer,View attachment 4121008
> Still ticking lots of box's and still chilling in there with the Bodhi, Thunderfudge, Breeders Boutique etc. Great work my friend


Cheers #4, great job as always, glad you found a keeper! No idea how the hell you run that many strains and keep them all looking A1+


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Colombian Ripper Day 44
> 
> View attachment 4123124 View attachment 4123125 View attachment 4123126


Damn @The Dawg looks like you got yourself another winner there, fantastic job on that as always. Your grows keep tempting me to try some hydro, but I'm a soil guy, will leave the hydro to the pro's


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> Eh man...what are you running outside this year?


Hey how are you, not sure yet, not sure I'll even run any other than maybe a protest run  I'll have a ton of clones available from the pheno hunts I have on the go so will decide in a couple of weeks whether my schedule will allow it. Not looking good though, took on some work that's looking like lots of hours for several months, possibly the rest of the year. If I do, it'll likely be something from my Blue Ripper and Blue Harley lines as I'll have phenos that finish in 8 weeks or less in there. You have anything lined up?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 16, 2018)

Had a lot of work to do yesterday so just grabbed some camshots last night. Jungle going on in the flower room. 2x Columbian Ripper males coming along well. Got some overdue up-pots done yesterday with the next pheno hunt, still have 7x more to up-pot under the blurples when my soil thaws out. GF did a great job of keeping things going for me this week including the little one's, would have been screwed without her help 

    

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey folks been mia for almost a week, 2x flights to the US for work, 18 hour days, flight cancelled on Saturday, drove home from NYC in a rental in an ice storm, 12+ hours. Needless to say I'm glad that week is over!! lol


Wb Brother Hopefully It Went Smother Than Planes,Trains And Automobiles


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Damn @The Dawg looks like you got yourself another winner there, fantastic job on that as always. Your grows keep tempting me to try some hydro, but I'm a soil guy, will leave the hydro to the pro's


Come On Come On Willis Come On Over To Da Dark Side!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Wb Brother Hopefully It Went Smother Than Planes,Trains And Automobiles


Lol, yeah, between not having anything to smoke and homeland security I was close to being on the news for some guy going postal


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

Glad you're home safe and back at it and not behind bars for going postal lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Come On Come On Willis Come On Over To Da Dark Side!!!!


Maybe one day I'll get bored and give it a go


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2018)

Anyone have issues getting in here? Was getting cloud fare errors all last night trying to login...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Anyone have issues getting in here? Was getting cloud fare errors all last night trying to login...


Same with me but good so far today


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Same with me but good so far today


i was on earlier this am,then was getting timed out again.we don't seem to be out of the woods yet...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i was on earlier this am,then was getting timed out again.we don't seem to be out of the woods yet...


Yeah of course right after I typed that it happened again lol .......


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah of course right after I typed that it happened again lol .......


lol,yeah i noticed.it was running smooth for me at the time too.i just hope the site isnt down for as long as last year.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2018)

good morning @DREGER .damn,this cat is everywhere lol.freindly lil guy


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2018)

Check out the trunk on Dawg's GR !

Nice work, again. :0)

Safe at Home == Good


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Check out the trunk on Dawg's GR !
> 
> Nice work, again. :0)
> 
> Safe at Home == Good


Tree trunks, one of the reasons I had that fleeting consideration of trying out hydro, but I like getting dirt under my finger nails too much


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> lol,yeah i noticed.it was running smooth for me at the time too.i just hope the site isnt down for as long as last year.





Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah of course right after I typed that it happened again lol .......


Yeah, let's hope the site stays up, April seems to be the jinx for the site going down  No issues today so far but it's still early...


----------



## numberfour (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers #4, great job as always, glad you found a keeper! No idea how the hell you run that many strains and keep them all looking A1+


Thanks, 2 seeds and there she was  I'll try pull her out the tent soon, shes stacks unbelievably well. 

I just don't show the plants I mess up  lol. Easy in veg, hard work mid flower when strains get into their own stride.

Good to see you around


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, 2 seeds and there she was  I'll try pull her out the tent soon, shes stacks unbelievably well.
> 
> I just don't show the plants I mess up  lol. Easy in veg, hard work mid flower when strains get into their own stride.
> 
> Good to see you around


Nice, hoping the next cross gets them to the point where 5 seeds will produce a keeper, fingers crossed with that new male, but have a couple of stinkers going in the flower room so looking good so far 

lol, if I had as many strains going as you run I'm pretty sure I'd have at least one mess up per round


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok @GroErr , remember my BH was not large but I took the opportunity and chucked some Satori pollen at it? Well today I dropped 5 seeds in water to begin germination, so let's see if they sprout and then if we get any girls, now I need to think of another name for a strain, I threw the pollen from that Satori at everything I had at the time lol........

The first Satori X Skywalker girl is flowering now

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok @GroErr , remember my BH was not large but I took the opportunity and chucked some Satori pollen at it? Well today I dropped 5 seeds in water to begin germination, so let's see if they sprout and then if we get any girls, now I need to think of another name for a strain, I threw the pollen from that Satori at everything I had at the time lol........
> 
> The first Satori X Skywalker girl is flowering now
> 
> Cheers


Hey yeah was wondering what happened to that BH, hadn't seen any postings and wasn't sure if you even flowered it. I'd go with Satori's Harley  Will be interested to see what comes out of that one once you get them going.

I have 7x Blue Harley BX1's that just made it into 1gal's last night. These were the first batch of BH hit with the BR BX1 rks male so hoping for some stability and a little more stink from this batch, maintaining the original mother's smell/flavour which is killer. That smell/flavour has come through other F1's and some initial BX1's with the F1 male so should come through in these BX1's. So far of the 7x seedlings, 5 are looking almost identical, good sign


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey yeah was wondering what happened to that BH, hadn't seen any postings and wasn't sure if you even flowered it. I'd go with Satori's Harley  Will be interested to see what comes out of that one once you get them going.
> 
> I have 7x Blue Harley BX1's that just made it into 1gal's last night. These were the first batch of BH hit with the BR BX1 rks male so hoping for some stability and a little more stink from this batch, maintaining the original mother's smell/flavour which is killer. That smell/flavour has come through other F1's and some initial BX1's with the F1 male so should come through in these BX1's. So far of the 7x seedlings, 5 are looking almost identical, good sign


Nice

I have seven seedlings going that should be female but also Auto. First time I have tried this so we shall see. If they are auto fem I'm going to have some dank because it's an Auto GG  

Fingers crossed there


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey how are you, not sure yet, not sure I'll even run any other than maybe a protest run  I'll have a ton of clones available from the pheno hunts I have on the go so will decide in a couple of weeks whether my schedule will allow it. Not looking good though, took on some work that's looking like lots of hours for several months, possibly the rest of the year. If I do, it'll likely be something from my Blue Ripper and Blue Harley lines as I'll have phenos that finish in 8 weeks or less in there. You have anything lined up?


Not yet...I wanna run your blue ripper if ya got any seeds for sale? PM me


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice
> 
> I have seven seedlings going that should be female but also Auto. First time I have tried this so we shall see. If they are auto fem I'm going to have some dank because it's an Auto GG
> 
> ...


Auto GG, lol, what is this "auto" thing anyhow, I keep hearing the term but don't get it


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> Not yet...I wanna run your blue ripper if ya got any seeds for sale? PM me


Hey, as you know there's no selling or even giving away stuff per site policies. But I may know a guy who has some of those freebie BX1's and will get him to PM you instead


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Auto GG, lol, what is this "auto" thing anyhow, I keep hearing the term but don't get it


I just grew one out and seeded it and I also grew out a "purple" version and they're both fire!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just grew one out and seeded it and I also grew out a "purple" version and they're both fire!
> 
> View attachment 4124088


Ooh, nice colouring on that purp pheno, very sativa'ish looking leaves, nice looking plant


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Ooh, nice colouring on that purp pheno, very sativa'ish looking leaves, nice looking plant


Thanks you sir the smoke is out of this world


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey, as you know there's no selling or even giving away stuff per site policies. But I may know a guy who has some of those freebie BX1's and will get him to PM you instead


Oh ya...I forgot about those site policies..lol..my bad


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, when the f'n 4" of ice/snow melts off it - lol Quite the ice and snow storm this past weekend, looks like it's over now though, a few days and get to hear that hum again


We got the ice and snow here too in the midwest. We skipping spring this summer i do believe.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> We got the ice and snow here too in the midwest. We skipping spring this summer i do believe.


Yeah sounds much like here. Looks like we finally break into spring Saturday with a whopping 60F for the high, that'll feel like summer over here. Snow tonight and tomorrow, just won't quit. I don't mind snow if it's enough for skiing, boarding, or sledding, otherwise it's useless and delays firing up the Z


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds like your in my neighborhood, cuz you just quoted our forcast... Are you in a hush hush northern state?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> Sounds like your in my neighborhood, cuz you just quoted our forcast... Are you in a hush hush northern state?


No I'm up in Canada an hour north of Toronto but weather patterns are similar to a lot of northern states. Typically the main difference is our spring starts a couple of weeks later and fall starts earlier, the extremes are sometimes a bit more in temps here but not that much different.


----------



## zoic (Apr 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> otherwise it's useless and delays firing up the Z


I hear you. My backyard was finally clear then BAM, ice storm. There was so much ice on the big ass maple tree in my backyard that it was dropping golf ball size pieces. It is clear again so my first BBQ is imminent, since I picked up steak today.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2018)

zoic said:


> I hear you. My backyard was finally clear then BAM, ice storm. There was so much ice on the big ass maple tree in my backyard that it was dropping golf ball size pieces. It is clear again so my first BBQ is imminent, since I picked up steak today.


Hey zoic, thanks for popping in. Exactly what I have in mind for the weekend, butcher nearby cuts some nice rib eye's


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 19, 2018)

GroErr said:


> No I'm up in Canada an hour north of Toronto but weather patterns are similar to a lot of northern states. Typically the main difference is our spring starts a couple of weeks later and fall starts earlier, the extremes are sometimes a bit more in temps here but not that much different.


Ahh Canada. My dad is from there. We used to visit family in Thunder Bay. I remember the whole town smelled of paper mill. lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 19, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> Ahh Canada. My dad is from there. We used to visit family in Thunder Bay. I remember the whole town smelled of paper mill. lol


Cool, yeah that's about the main industry up there, not much more than forestry and moose when you get that far north


----------



## GroErr (Apr 20, 2018)

Columbian Ripper F1 male, day 18 and pretty well ready to drop. Will let it dry out and use some fresh pollen to hit the CR ladies in the flower room 

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 20, 2018)

Up-coming babies getting settled into their pots. Going to have to do some culling I think 

8x Dream Ripper BX1, 4x Blue Ripper x Fireballs testers

 

7x Blue Harley BX1 and a few clones in cups

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 20, 2018)

Flower room is at the stacking stage, day 19 for all except one front-right which is one week behind. Total of 10 females from the 18 I had going, all in 2 gal fabrics.

There's 1x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1, 5x Blue Ripper BX1, 4x Columbian Ripper F1 at the back.



Blue Ripper buds:







Columbian Ripper buds:






Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2018)

Day 21/3 weeks. The Columbian Ripper's at the back are stacking quick, a little F1 vigour going on there 

 

Columbian Ripper F1/P2, this one's stacking on the bud, should be a hell of a cola in a few weeks 

 

Pollinated lower on that CR above, freshly hit and sprayed down. Looking like it took 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2018)

So I hadn't posted anything about the phenos in there. Been watching them close as they develop and finding a few nice plants in there. 2 phenos from each of the Blue Ripper BX1's and Columbian Ripper F1's are looking like winners.

There are 5 fems of the original 10 Blue Ripper BX1's that made it through to flower. 2 of those 5 are rks phenos, that is they have that road kill skunk piss smell. What's interesting with these is that the male that made the BX1's was the original F1 male (which had the rks, right from veg on), crossed with an F2 female. I tagged those BR2-5 BX1 which was the BR F2-Pheno5 female with crazy Blueberry fuel terps. Those were the only batch sent out, an open pollination that made ~600 seeds. So there're out there if you run enough seeds. That's 2x 10 packs which gave me the rks male and 2x rks females. The next cross between the BX1 rks male and these below should hopefully increase the ratio a bit. Better chance of the trait coming through either side I'd think.

Blue Ripper P3 is crazy strong, like the male. It continues to stink like that through flowering, maybe stronger now. When I get near that plant like leaning over it to water, I get a blast of it, like a skunk pissed in the corner. Only thing with this plant is it's not a producer at all, very sparse buds and long internodes after the stretch. Structure could be better but may use it to get the rks smell through to another batch. 

 

Blue Ripper P5 is definitely a contender for BX2 with the BX1 rks male. It also has that stink when you get near it, a little lighter than P3 but no mistaking it. This one has it all, structure, stacks well, trains well (single FIM), smell, and now showing some early frost. Liking this one so far. This one has rks and the buds are strong lemon when you get close in.

 

There's 4 fems of the original 10 Columbian Ripper F1's that made it through to flower. Watching a couple of the phenos, #2 and #4, both looking and smelling very nice early on at 3 weeks. Completely different in structure and bud formation, but both will be producers in their own way. P2 is more 50/50 with sativa-like buds, where P4 structure leans more towards the sativa side in structure. Both were FIM'd once, P4 generated about 8 colas from that FIM. P2 has a few side branches which are filling in nicely, plus as main that is going to produce a couple of zips on its own. Both have a skunky, sweet, fruity smell right now, just starting to come through. P2 seems to be winning on frost at this stage. Both will likely finish within 8 weeks if they continue to mature at this pace.

Columbian Ripper P2, going to be the heaviest I think. Less colas than P4 but they'll be huge and dense from the looks of it. Definitely a contender for F2's, branch is hit (on all of these) for some initial testers.

 

Columbian Ripper P4, very nice structure, like an octopus. Smaller buds. but lots of them and several colas to bring some weight in. Not as frosty yet but it's early.

 

Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Anyone have issues getting in here? Was getting cloud fare errors all last night trying to login...


Hell couldnt search anything, plus no notification of post. Oh well. Ok better now lol!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 24, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Hell couldnt search anything, plus no notification of post. Oh well. Ok better now lol!


Yeah site seems to be up but most search functions aren't working. I'm getting notifications here & there, but definitely seems to be hit & miss. Hopefully it'll stay up while they get their issues sorted


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2018)

Great write up @GroErr on those strains

Stacking, frosting, love this Blue Ripper BX1


----------



## kindofbudthatmakesUkind (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey gowerr, you have helped me with my plant. By the way, i did the flush and just waiting to see what she does now. When I get paid again im getting legit ph tools. Not gonna gamble like I did again and possibly ruin this extraordinary strain/plant. I am looking forward to following your forum. Happy Nugs!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Great write up @GroErr on those strains
> 
> Stacking, frosting, love this Blue Ripper BX1
> View attachment 4127414


Cheers #4, making her look good in there as always  That's a beauty, love the fade colours on her. Hoping that P5 pheno I have going turns out like yours, stinky fire and decent production, can't go wrong with that


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

kindofbudthatmakesUkind said:


> Hey gowerr, you have helped me with my plant. By the way, i did the flush and just waiting to see what she does now. When I get paid again im getting legit ph tools. Not gonna gamble like I did again and possibly ruin this extraordinary strain/plant. I am looking forward to following your forum. Happy Nugs!


Hey thanks for popping in, no problem hope she recovers, wasn't that bad yet so you should be good in a few days. Likely a combo of heavy handed nutes to start feeding and ph/lock-out. They recover well, everything but the couple of large fans should green up again once it has the right conditions.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone seeing anything strange on IG related to Cannabis accounts? Are they doing a clean-up or changed their policies?

My password is saved in my keychain, plus I know what it is and typed it in manually. No matter how I try to login, in either my browser or the app they're saying I don't have an account. Yet I'm getting notifications sent to me - lol I even tried the "I forgot" option and the link they sent me says there's no account. here's a notification, then the error when I try to login. It's like my account has been disabled or deleted, yet others can still see it and follow it, freak'n weird.

 

Here's what I got when I clicked the See More on Instagram button ???? (same error regardless of how I get the the login page)


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Anyone seeing anything strange on IG related to Cannabis accounts? Are they doing a clean-up or changed their policies?
> 
> My password is saved in my keychain, plus I know what it is and typed it in manually. No matter how I try to login, in either my browser or the app they're saying I don't have an account. Yet I'm getting notifications sent to me - lol I even tried the "I forgot" option and the link they sent me says there's no account. here's a notification, then the error when I try to login. It's like my account has been disabled or deleted, yet others can still see it and follow it, freak'n weird.
> 
> ...


They just changed policy and joined onto the Facebook empire.
Cannabis accounts have been getting closed off and on for awhile now.
Maybe ig is the next yt to get purged


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

torontoke said:


> They just changed policy and joined onto the Facebook empire.
> Cannabis accounts have been getting closed off and on for awhile now.
> Maybe ig is the next yt to get purged


Yeah I kind of thought that might be the case, I goggled a bit and didn't see any other references to the issue. When I got a notification I figured it must just be a glitch on their end. But no success, looks like the account has been deleted/disabled. Bunch of pussies $%#!


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I kind of thought that might be the case, I goggled a bit and didn't see any other references to the issue. When I got a notification I figured it must just be a glitch on their end. But no success, looks like the account has been deleted/disabled. Bunch of pussies $%#!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I kind of thought that might be the case, I goggled a bit and didn't see any other references to the issue. When I got a notification I figured it must just be a glitch on their end. But no success, looks like the account has been deleted/disabled. Bunch of pussies $%#!



you IG is still up. just went there...


oops, i see you said that in another post now.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers #4, making her look good in there as always  That's a beauty, love the fade colours on her. Hoping that P5 pheno I have going turns out like yours, stinky fire and decent production, can't go wrong with that


Last one I promise...


Regards instagram, try groerr then password.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Last one I promise...
> View attachment 4127618
> 
> Regards instagram, try groerr then password.


Hey no need to hold back on pics like that, nice  Getting close there, it would seem those QB's are dialled in 

Edit: have tried saved password, typing it in, the app & browser, their link to reset the password. All show that same error, basically saying thew account doesn't exist. Maybe I got a time out for not posting recently? lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you IG is still up. just went there...
> 
> 
> oops, i see you said that in another post now.


Yeah I'm even getting notifications - lol But when I try and login it's saying the account does't exist  Haven't been posting much but I get there every few days and see what's going on. Was in there Sunday or Monday last with no issues. ??


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I'm even getting notifications - lol But when I try and login it's saying the account does't exist  Haven't been posting much but I get there every few days and see what's going on. Was in there Sunday or Monday last with no issues. ??


hmm, weird...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2018)

Try the user name Gro Er.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Try the user name Gro Er.


Lol, maybe hack into a different account  Sent them a note, it's either a config issue with my profile or they've disabled it, mystery continues. Haven't seen any widespread chat about them disabling MJ accounts.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, maybe hack into a different account  Sent them a note, it's either a config issue with my profile or they've disabled it, mystery continues. Haven't seen any widespread chat about them disabling MJ accounts.


It’s been going on for a long time now.
A lot of breeders in the states are constantly starting new accounts because the old ones are getting closed.
It’s random and definitely unfair 
Hopefully it’s just a mistake and you figure it out tho.
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.vice.com/amp/en_ca/article/kwk5za/instagram-is-shutting-down-legal-weed-accounts


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2018)

torontoke said:


> It’s been going on for a long time now.
> A lot of breeders in the states are constantly starting new accounts because the old ones are getting closed.
> It’s random and definitely unfair
> Hopefully it’s just a mistake and you figure it out tho.
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.vice.com/amp/en_ca/article/kwk5za/instagram-is-shutting-down-legal-weed-accounts


Yeah it was a profile issue or authentication issue on their end, went in this morning with the same account/password and got in no problem. Hope these guys don't go the route of some of the other sites!



The Dawg said:


>


This wasn't a "user" issue - lol I deal with supporting those users pretty regularly, hope I'm not going senile maybe? - lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2018)

Some Friday night bud porn at day 26 from flip 

Columbian Ripper F1/P2, nice 

 

Columbian Ripper F1/P6, similar smells and structure to P2, stronger smell, rancid 

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P5, rks and heavy lemons 

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P2, nice frost, identical structure to P5 but not as stacked, all lemons

 

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

your garden is always top notch !!!! 

maybe someday i'll get there


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> your garden is always top notch !!!!
> 
> maybe someday i'll get there


Hey thanks SW. They're like my pets, give them a little lovin', they do their thing, everybody's happy


----------



## GroErr (Apr 28, 2018)

IR Camshot highlighting the Columbian Ripper developing donkey dicks at day 27 



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Apr 28, 2018)

Some shots of the pheno hunt veggers coming up. Was sexing them, about 1/2 have fully sexed, the others are still being difficult to read. Looking like 8 to 11 females out of the total of 18. Will hold them for ~3 weeks in the 1gal's to keep the size reasonable and up-pot them to 3gal's about a week before the flip. Will clone and do some culling of 100% sexed males to get the space I need as they grow out. Have 2x 36-slot cloners going to manage all these hunt phenos until I get to try them, then there'll be a mass cull down to the keepers 

There's 8x Dream Ripper BX1's on the left in the 2x4' and 2x Blue Ripper x Fireballs F1's. On the right in the 32x32" are 6x Blue Harley BX1's and 2x Blue Ripper x Fireballs.

   

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> IR Camshot highlighting the Columbian Ripper developing donkey dicks at day 27
> 
> View attachment 4128555
> 
> Cheers



lol, taking photography to the next level.

i gotta spare trail cam sitting around some where 

think mine is going in my outdoor garden however. see if i can identify the deer who ate half my strawberry plant.  if it is who i think it is, he's gonna be a 5 year old stud this fall with a nice rack. i like deer meat. i don't think he knows that because i have let him walk since he was a fawn. been watching him that long.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, taking photography to the next level.
> 
> i gotta spare trail cam sitting around some where
> 
> think mine is going in my outdoor garden however. see if i can identify the deer who ate half my strawberry plant.  if it is who i think it is, he's gonna be a 5 year old stud this fall with a nice rack. i like deer meat. i don't think he knows that because i have let him walk since he was a fawn. been watching him that long.


Sounds like a harvest is in order.. love eating venison!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Sounds like a harvest is in order.. love eating venison!


you bet !!!!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, taking photography to the next level.
> 
> i gotta spare trail cam sitting around some where
> 
> think mine is going in my outdoor garden however. see if i can identify the deer who ate half my strawberry plant.  if it is who i think it is, he's gonna be a 5 year old stud this fall with a nice rack. i like deer meat. i don't think he knows that because i have let him walk since he was a fawn. been watching him that long.


I do like that IR feature in those Cams at this stage 

I have an outdoor version, one of those dome types and waterproof for outdoor. I can set it to send a pic to my email when the motion sensor trips. Not something you want to have on all the time but good for what you're describing. Good luck capturing that strawberry stealing critter, rig a trigger to the camera and you've got some lunch


----------



## GroErr (Apr 29, 2018)

Frost check at day 28/4 weeks from flip. 

Not a huge difference in the Blue Ripper BX1's, there's 3 of 5 that look much the same so far, slight differences in smell and how dense the buds are stacking. It's basically two phenos, short and tall, shorter one's aren't as tightly stacked. 

P2:

 

P3:

 

P4:

 

P5:

 

P6:

 

Columbian Ripper's have some variation but really two main phenos, 3 that are similar in structure with slight variations on bud structure/shape. The 2nd pheno is quite different and nice but the winner is either P2 or P6, P6 seems to be winning on frost and smell intensity.

P1:

 

P2:

 

P4:

 

P6:

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Apr 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So I hadn't posted anything about the phenos in there. Been watching them close as they develop and finding a few nice plants in there. 2 phenos from each of the Blue Ripper BX1's and Columbian Ripper F1's are looking like winners.
> 
> There are 5 fems of the original 10 Blue Ripper BX1's that made it through to flower. 2 of those 5 are rks phenos, that is they have that road kill skunk piss smell. What's interesting with these is that the male that made the BX1's was the original F1 male (which had the rks, right from veg on), crossed with an F2 female. I tagged those BR2-5 BX1 which was the BR F2-Pheno5 female with crazy Blueberry fuel terps. Those were the only batch sent out, an open pollination that made ~600 seeds. So there're out there if you run enough seeds. That's 2x 10 packs which gave me the rks male and 2x rks females. The next cross between the BX1 rks male and these below should hopefully increase the ratio a bit. Better chance of the trait coming through either side I'd think.
> 
> ...


Awesome Post Gro. It is fun to watch the process play out. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Apr 29, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Awesome Post Gro. It is fun to watch the process play out. :0)


Hey cheers JD  Excited about the Blue Ripper, couple of options there for a BX2 cross which should stabilize those well. Not a bad initial showing for the Columbian Ripper's too, looks like a couple of contenders for F2's and dank, quite different smells than anything I'm running


----------



## GroErr (Apr 29, 2018)

Full room & zoom-in on the 10x 2 gal ladies at 4 weeks. Columbian Rippers at the back are well developed for this stage, can't see them going longer than 8 weeks 

  

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

Day 92 from germ brxbp, rooted clone brbx1, 22 days after start of 7 day transition (I call it day 15 but others will say day 22)
BRxBP 
 

BRBX1 wife says it smells like a cleaner, she hates the smell of weed but told me to keep this one. Could be qleaner coming through from br side?
 
Good thing I took a pic cause I didn't see the tip burn until just now.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Day 92 from germ brxbp, rooted clone brbx1, 22 days after start of 7 day transition (I call it day 15 but others will say day 22)
> BRxBP
> View attachment 4129397
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the update. Not seeing much tip burn, I've seen some tip _fires_, that's nothing 

Funny that BRxBP looks very similar to the BP bud structure, seeing that in the tester I'm running now. It's about 2 weeks in and definitely leaning towards the BP side for structure and buds, also maintained the tangerine smell from the BP mother on the stem rub. Just de-seeded a bunch more of these, as mentioned, didn't like what I saw with the initial cross (from a hardiness and initial bunch of seeds viability perspective) so hit it with the new BR BX1 male. Will be running some of those next, this cross could end up being fire with the right mix of genes.

Seems pretty common for the JTR background genetics to come through. Most of the phenos I have flowering have some level of lemon/pinesol from the JTR side coming through when the buds get going, the mother that started the BR line was JTR's lemon-pinesol pheno. The lemon cleaner smell comes through heavy in flowering but takes a back seat after cure to more funky/hashy smells. Shhh, just don't tell her that it cures to lemon-hash-rancid-weed smells once it's cured


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Just de-seeded a bunch more of these, as mentioned, didn't like what I saw with the initial cross (from a hardiness and initial bunch of seeds viability perspective) so hit it with the new BR BX1 male.


Agreed, and yet IMO she has a chance to place top half in the cup.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Agreed, and yet IMO she has a chance to place top half in the cup.
> 
> View attachment 4129481


Cool, party cup contestant? Didn't realize you'd dropped some of those. There's always something in a pack, the one female and male I have running turned out quite nice. Only thing I didn't like was that out of 10 seeds, only 4 made it out of the party cups for various reasons, mainly though they were just too mutated and not very hardy, several damped off right off the bat.


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX1 at 7 week


Getting some colour and usual great frost coverage, about to swell...shhh dont mention the tips


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper BX1 at 7 week
> View attachment 4130296
> 
> Getting some colour and usual great frost coverage, about to swell...shhh dont mention the tips


Lol, very nice and your work is some of the best out there including any minor tip burn. Getting very excited to see what a couple of my BX1 phenos in the room look like at 7 weeks, amazing they've survived this round at all. Had another insanely busy week, back & forth to the US for contract work, barely got to water them until I finally got home late Saturday, GF is stepping up her game, will have to credit her for this round


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 7, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper BX1 at 7 week
> View attachment 4130296
> 
> Getting some colour and usual great frost coverage, about to swell...shhh dont mention the tips


That blue ripper looks delicious! Hope I didn’t screw up my girl!


----------



## GroErr (May 7, 2018)

Anyone else not able to upload pics? Had an update and the pic goes to 1% and stays there forever


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 7, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Anyone else not able to upload pics? Had an update and the pic goes to 1% and stays there forever


I just don’t get alerts. Haven’t uploaded pic in 3 days.


----------



## The Dawg (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Pig4buzz (May 7, 2018)

Blue ripper @GroErr day 26 flower. I did defo on her at day 21. I don’t think it hurt. Going to be solid bush of colas! Strong blueberry hash nose


----------



## numberfour (May 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, very nice and your work is some of the best out there including any minor tip burn. Getting very excited to see what a couple of my BX1 phenos in the room look like at 7 weeks, amazing they've survived this round at all. Had another insanely busy week, back & forth to the US for contract work, barely got to water them until I finally got home late Saturday, GF is stepping up her game, will have to credit her for this round


Thanks GroErr appreciate your words but the Blue Ripper is one hell of a strain. Out performing a lot of the larger breeder names and more requested 

I remember the other BX1 pheno I flowered was smaller but finished in record time, interested to see any other phenos. Yeah noticed you were out of town lol, glad the GF has managed to keep it sweet for you. I've just had to let my wife know we've got to reveg a few plants which means keeping the 3 veg tents up. Did make her a wardrobe for her clothes so shes cool.



Pig4buzz said:


> That blue ripper looks delicious! Hope I didn’t screw up my girl!


Thanks, looking at your picture above I'd say you're right on track, stacking like a mofo


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> View attachment 4132798


Nice fade on her and looking sticky


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 4132799 View attachment 4132800 Blue ripper @GroErr day 26 flower. I did defo on her at day 21. I don’t think it hurt. Going to be solid bush of colas! Strong blueberry hash nose


Nice one, you got a stacker  Those phenos with the longer hairs tend to lean to the Blueberry side and reek


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks GroErr appreciate your words but the Blue Ripper is one hell of a strain. Out performing a lot of the larger breeder names and more requested
> 
> I remember the other BX1 pheno I flowered was smaller but finished in record time, interested to see any other phenos. Yeah noticed you were out of town lol, glad the GF has managed to keep it sweet for you. I've just had to let my wife know we've got to reveg a few plants which means keeping the 3 veg tents up. Did make her a wardrobe for her clothes so shes cool.
> 
> ...


You got a beauty there and looks happy in your garden  Yeah just grinding away, lots of hours, lots of travel and doesn't look like it'll slow down anytime soon on the work front. Good thing GF doesn't mind filling in  Sounds like we're both recruiting some help from the Mrs., a family affair


----------



## The Dawg (May 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice fade on her and looking sticky


She Meet Mac The Other Night And Its Looking Like 7 Plus Ozs


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> She Meet Mac The Other Night And Its Looking Like 7 Plus Ozs


Nice  She looked dense/heavy and tasty. A couple of the phenos I have going are looking like that. One smells tasty, can't wait for a tester to "fall off"


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2018)

Had to turn off the flash uploader to get pics up. It's a pita uploading one pic at a time.

Here's the 10x 2gal gals at day 35/5 weeks, swelling up nice and drinking like fish 

  

Cheers


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 9, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Had to turn off the flash uploader to get pics up. It's a pita uploading one pic at a time.
> 
> Here's the 10x 2gal gals at day 35/5 weeks, swelling up nice and drinking like fish
> 
> ...


Nice fatties!


----------



## GroErr (May 10, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nice fatties!


Cheers, they're fattening up daily  Only problem I have now is they need water every night in those 2gal pots


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2018)

Couple of random cola shots when I got home last night, no shortage of bud or frost going on in there. Day 40 for these, looking like they'll finish within the 8 week mark or so 

Blue Ripper P5, winner, winner. The P2 pheno beside it is almost identical but more frost, toss up between them 



Columbian Ripper P6, overall winner from the CR's, rotten fruit dipped in hash yogurt 



Columbian Ripper P2, winner on structure and yield, smells skunky but not quite as good as P6.



Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (May 12, 2018)

Looking Good Brother. My Phenom Is A Short Squaty Fat Budded Girl


----------



## The Dawg (May 12, 2018)

Hey Brother How Long Does The Blue Harley Take?? I'm On Day 68 And Still going Strong


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother How Long Does The Blue Harley Take?? I'm On Day 68 And Still going Strong


These are first BX1's and have some coming up but haven't flowered any. The two F1 keepers (one being the mother) both finished ~7 weeks +- a day, was hoping to maintain that short finish so may need to go back and cross those again.


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2018)

Here's what the ladies look like in the dark. No shortage of frost or terps, day 41  The first one is day 27 and only one I flowered from those testers, looking like a good pick on this pheno 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 P4

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P5

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P6

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P4

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P3

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P2

 

Columbian Ripper F1 P1

 

Columbian Ripper F1 P2

 

Columbian Ripper F1 P4

 

Columbian Ripper F1 P6

 

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother How Long Does The Blue Harley Take?? I'm On Day 68 And Still going Strong


Are you at 12/12?
The BH I ran finisher closer to the 55 day mark running 11/13, plus g is running those triggers.


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Are you at 12/12?
> The BH I ran finisher closer to the 55 day mark running 11/13, plus g is running those triggers.


I have 3 of those BH BX1's coming up, will keep an eye on them. Hoping for 7-8 weeks, pretty sure Dawg is running 11.5/12.5 and some form of initiators. Last I saw of his BH phenos they were looking dank.


----------



## The Dawg (May 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Are you at 12/12?
> The BH I ran finisher closer to the 55 day mark running 11/13, plus g is running those triggers.





GroErr said:


> I have 3 of those BH BX1's coming up, will keep an eye on them. Hoping for 7-8 weeks, pretty sure Dawg is running 11.5/12.5 and some form of initiators. Last I saw of his BH phenos they were looking dank.


Day 65 Of Flower With A 12x12 Light Schedule 
Looking Like A Few More Days 




Check Out The Bud Structure On This Blue Harley Look Familiar????


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> View attachment 4135191
> 
> 
> Day 65 Of Flower With A 12x12 Light Schedule
> ...


Getting there, some weight on those bad-ass colas  11.5/12.5 with the initiators would probably knock a week off but not a couple.

Yeah that does look similar to the one CR pheno in structure. Smells are quite different, both smell dank, just different dank


----------



## GroErr (May 13, 2018)

Day 42/6 weeks from flip. Coming along well, most will come in ~8 weeks from what I'm seeing 

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX1
 
9 weeks today and killing it. Solid all the way down with those beautiful purple hues coated in frost. Terps are spicy incense, very alluring. Great work @GroErr


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper BX1
> View attachment 4136245
> 9 weeks today and killing it. Solid all the way down with those beautiful purple hues coated in frost. Terps are spicy incense, very alluring. Great work @GroErr


Cheers and great job on her @numberfour 

That's the pheno I didn't clone a few rounds back when running some testers and that personal stash is getting low. But got 2 of these out of the 5 females in this run, they look almost identical, one is just more tightly stacked, the other has more frost. That's "the one" so will test the BX2's on their side branches I hit and hopefully that'll be the final cross for this one. This time I have 2x clones of each!


----------



## Javadog (May 15, 2018)

LOL I just love #4s work! Poifect!


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2018)

Javadog said:


> LOL I just love #4s work! Poifect!


Lol, I know he makes anything he grows look good, and he's typically running ~20 strains


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2018)

Not as nice as the @numberfour version but getting there  Some bud shots at day 44 

Columbian Ripper F1 P2




Columbian Ripper F1 P6




Blue Ripper BX1 P5




Blue Ripper BX1 P2, very similar in structure and bud formation to P5, will run longer though




Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 P4, Day 30, small but turning out to be a nice plant

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (May 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and great job on her @numberfour
> 
> That's the pheno I didn't clone a few rounds back when running some testers and that personal stash is getting low. But got 2 of these out of the 5 females in this run, they look almost identical, one is just more tightly stacked, the other has more frost. That's "the one" so will test the BX2's on their side branches I hit and hopefully that'll be the final cross for this one. This time I have 2x clones of each!


Thanks for the words GroErr. Sounds like you have some winners there  



Javadog said:


> LOL I just love #4s work! Poifect!


Cheers Java...take a look at this Adhesive (gg4 x nepoji - (nepali og x goji f3)
 
non GroErr strain but worthy to be in the thread


----------



## redi jedi (May 16, 2018)

These were real slow to germ..a little cool in my house...but 9 of 13 made it. There is 9 its just hasnt surfaced yet. Gonna run these for the rest of the month on 24 hour light then put em outside.
Blue Ripper bx1


----------



## GroErr (May 16, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks for the words GroErr. Sounds like you have some winners there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pheno there, any frosty buggers like that are more than welcome posts  Cheers...


----------



## GroErr (May 16, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> These were real slow to germ..a little cool in my house...but 9 of 13 made it. There is 9 its just hasnt surfaced yet. Gonna run these for the rest of the month on 24 hour light then put em outside.
> Blue Ripper bx1View attachment 4136920


Nice and thanks for posting, love the babies at that age, so much potential there  Lucky #9 is the killer female pheno, got 2 of 5 females with that structure and frost out of the same lot so you should grab one or two from the batch 

A late start but the sun can do wonders, let's hope we get a decent summer!


----------



## redi jedi (May 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice and thanks for posting, love the babies at that age, so much potential there  Lucky #9 is the killer female pheno, got 2 of 5 females with that structure and frost out of the same lot so you should grab one or two from the batch
> 
> A late start but the sun can do wonders, let's hope we get a decent summer!


Ya its been awhile since my last outdoor grow. Fingers crossed Mother Nature doesnt shit on us come croptober.


----------



## GroErr (May 16, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> Ya its been awhile since my last outdoor grow. Fingers crossed Mother Nature doesnt shit on us come croptober.


I've run a couple of these BR's and they typically finish by 1st week of Oct. That hot summer we had a couple of years back they were done by end of Sept., you should be good. Good luck!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 18, 2018)

What you think? On pace at 37 days the BR. Can’t wait to get my new setup going.


----------



## GroErr (May 19, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> What you think? On pace at 37 days the BR. Can’t wait to get my new setup going.
> 
> View attachment 4138086


Looking great, that pheno is typically in the 8 week range for me, likely run more like 8-9 weeks but she's on point for a nice haul for sure


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2018)

Bud checks at Day 49, BR x BP is day 35 and packing some nice frost  

Looking like the Blue Ripper's and at least a couple of the Columbian Ripper's will finish next weekend. Gotta get the veggers up-potted, they're still in 1 gal's and super-cropped down to about 20" 

Blue Ripper BX1's

 
 

Columbian Ripper F1

 


Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 (day 35)

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 21, 2018)

Full shot of the 10x 2gal's at day 50, getting close on a few 

 

The winning Blue Ripper BX1's, both are getting covered in ice 

Blue Ripper BX1 P5

 

Blue Ripper BX1 P2

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 24, 2018)

Checked all of them last night, just grabbed a camshot. Other than the one top-left which is only day 38, the rest are done at day 52 from flip. No time to harvest last night but will be pulling them out over the next couple of nights, get them hung right away. Can't wait for some taste testers to "fall off" 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Start of harvest last night. Pulled all except the BR x BP at day 39 and one of the Blue Ripper's which will get the yank tonight. Below are the first of the Blue Ripper BX1's that were rough-trimmed and hung last night at day 53 from flip. Keep in mind they were flipped in 2gal pots, topped once no further training, so all have more yield potential than their initial run. Door is 36" wide, knob is 37" from the floor.

Blue Ripper BX1 P5, overall winner, has everything I'd been looking for in this line including some BX2's to start testing 

 
 

Blue Ripper BX1 P2, very close second, almost the same as P5 other than stacking and lighter colouring

 
 

Blue Ripper BX1 P6, not bad, I'd smoke her 

 
 

Blue Ripper BX1 P4, not bad in smell & frost, some premium sift 

 
 

Cheers


----------



## lukio (May 25, 2018)

still wonderfully glorious in here!


----------



## Rolla J (May 25, 2018)

Very photogenic strains. Some great looking plants!


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

lukio said:


> still wonderfully glorious in here!


Cheers lukio, thanks for popping in, nice timing with the harvest. House smells dank and the testers work well


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Very photogenic strains. Some great looking plants!


Cheers Rolla J, very happy to grab a couple of nice phenos in that run


----------



## BobBitchen (May 25, 2018)

The bud porn on this page is amazing


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Cheers @BobBitchen, some more Friday night porn 

4x Columbian Ripper F1's, pulled at day 53. Nice to see they kept that quick finishing trait in all the phenos. A couple of possibilities here, worth pursuing the next cross I think. P6 seems like the overall winner here, but P2 is close behind it and quite a producer. These were all 2gal pots and one top/FIM going in. P4 has a strange structure, almost like I scrogged it or something.

Columbian Ripper F1 P6, nice skunky rotten fruit smells, decent production and frost

 
 

Columbian Ripper F1 P2, similar smells but not as strong as P6, great production, some seeds popping out 

 
 

Columbian Ripper F1 P1, largest producer, some weight on this one. Lower bud shot showing some frost

 
 
 

Columbian Ripper F1 P4, strangest structure with one FIM, nice frost, not a lot of smell

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2018)

Totally! They all look pretty much optimal.

Super frosty work Bro. Enjoy!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

Looks good, love the pics & really liking your IR cam


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Totally! They all look pretty much optimal.
> 
> Super frosty work Bro. Enjoy!


Cheers JD, walked in there Wednesday night and they were telling me they were good to go, nice quick finish


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Looks good, love the pics & really liking your IR cam


Cheers BigHorn, love that IR cam for checking cola development, towards the end it really lights them up


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers BigHorn, love that IR cam for checking cola development, towards the end it really lights them up
> 
> View attachment 4141555


I need this in my life


----------



## Pie Eye (May 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @BobBitchen, some more Friday night porn  Columbian Ripper F1 P6, nice skunky rotten fruit smells, decent production and frost


Yes, just yes. Those are some tasty looking buds


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Pie Eye said:


> Yes, just yes. Those are some tasty looking buds


Cheers, ripped on the spoils from last night's Blue Ripper harvest. Finger hash works


----------



## lukio (May 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers lukio, thanks for popping in


alway a pleasure! love seeing such a consistently healthy garden and great photos - it's such a photogenic plant  

was it yourself i was talking to about tinnitus awhile back ? memory is a little vague, haha! It's still driving me mad...


----------



## GroErr (May 26, 2018)

lukio said:


> alway a pleasure! love seeing such a consistently healthy garden and great photos - it's such a photogenic plant
> 
> was it yourself i was talking to about tinnitus awhile back ? memory is a little vague, haha! It's still driving me mad...


Cheers lukio, yeah the tinnitus is still there, 9 years or so now. Once in a while it backs off a bit to what I call 2 crickets, average is 5 crickets, days like today with some atmospheric pressure changes, more like 8  The CBD strains in edibles helps a bit but would really like to wake up one day with no crickets in my left ear!


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, ripped on the spoils from last night's Blue Ripper harvest. Finger hash works


Ha ha ha now that sounds right !

I took a nice Liberty Haze too. Fun stuff !


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 27, 2018)

@GroErr the BX1 P5 and P2 remind me of an afgooey I let go because her yields were very low but she was greazzzy.
Nice work always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Ha ha ha now that sounds right !
> 
> I took a nice Liberty Haze too. Fun stuff !


Those two BR phenos produced a couple of pipe fulls of sticky black goo, love that finger hash


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @GroErr the BX1 P5 and P2 remind me of an afgooey I let go because her yields were very low but she was greazzzy.
> Nice work always enjoy seeing your work.


Cheers @ilovetoskiatalta, those and a third were almost identical phenos other than production, P5 won on that end. Last one I'm just about to post was just a short pheno but basically the same structure and frost/terps. The BX2's should hopefully lock down that pheno to 50%+ chance of grabbing one


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

Last 2 gal Blue Ripper BX1 pheno. This one is a short pheno of P5 and had the heavy rks skunk piss smell right from early veg. Should be interesting to see if there's any difference between this one and P5, P5 had the rks smell as well, just not quite as loud. First testers from this one and P5 will be run as soon as I have some room as the BX2's on them were rks x rks male.


Blue Ripper BX1 P3, pulled day 55 from flip

  

Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (May 27, 2018)

Just caught up on the last couple of pages..
I can't believe how much frosty bud you grow in such short times..
Incredible, just incredible!


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Just caught up on the last couple of pages..
> I can't believe how much frosty bud you grow in such short times..
> Incredible, just incredible!


Cheers @HydoDan, a lot of trimming the last few days... trying out a few testers 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

A new round begins  Day 0, 6x 3gal Dream Ripper BX1's. This is Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. The mother is still my frostiest bud. Hoping to pass that down. They were just up-potted from 1gal's so will need a few days to settle in. Will throw another 2x Blue Ripper x Fireballs in a week or two, vegging them a bit longer. Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid is day 42 at the back, another week should do it, short but mighty and frosty bugger. Let's see what's in this new box of chocolates 

 

Cheers


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

Enjoy


----------



## bf80255 (May 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> A new round begins  Day 0, 6x 3gal Dream Ripper BX1's. This is Blue Ripper x Blue Dream. The mother is still my frostiest bud. Hoping to pass that down. They were just up-potted from 1gal's so will need a few days to settle in. Will throw another 2x Blue Ripper x Fireballs in a week or two, vegging them a bit longer. Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid is day 42 at the back, another week should do it, short but mighty and frosty bugger. Let's see what's in this new box of chocolates
> 
> View attachment 4142557
> 
> Cheers


oh man! this excites tf out of me!!! Im juiced to see what those BX1s turn out like man, love me some blue dream!
good shit GroErr


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> oh man! this excites tf out of me!!! Im juiced to see what those BX1s turn out like man, love me some blue dream!
> good shit GroErr


Hey bf, cheers and glad to see you back around. The mother of these BX1's is still one of the frostiest if not the frostiest gal in the garden. So far they look pretty uniform, wasn't expecting it on this cross. But I have to see the fire from the mother come through or it's back to the F2's to find another candidate! The mother has a haze background to the lemon-pinesol hash taste from the Blue Ripper, it's a nice combo and hits you between the eyes


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2018)

Shot of the last remaining 2 gal plants, this one was 2 weeks behind the others, day 44. Should finish in 7-10 days the way it's maturing. Very nice pheno of this Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1. Compact, but lots of bud sites, multiple colas from a single FIM, smells like the mother which has a tangerine kush thing going on, and vying for the frostiest bud in the garden status 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2018)

Dream Ripper. LOL My wife might call me that on occasion. :0)


----------



## GroErr (May 31, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Dream Ripper. LOL My wife might call me that on occasion. :0)


lol, yeah I thought the name suited the cross, so strong it makes you snore! lol

Throwing some options around if I keep working that cross of Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid. I'm liking Tri-pper


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2018)

LOL, I have to admit that I was referring to my wife complaining about me ripping one while sleeping.

Schtinky though! LOL


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2018)

ha h ah ha ha sorry bro....lol


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 31, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @HydoDan, a lot of trimming the last few days... trying out a few testers
> 
> View attachment 4142547
> 
> Cheers


Going to have to get a big jar!


----------



## GroErr (May 31, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Going to have to get a big jar!


Lol, I use 1kg coffee tins for curing, then jar the final buds, good thing we drink a lot of coffee


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 1, 2018)

Moving day. Down to 8, the ninth was way behind so I culled it. 1 is showing some deficiencies and another is doing something Ive never seen before.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

i don't know what the hell that is. never seen damage like that. sure the dog (or the neighbor) didn't piss on it? doesn't really look like ph, or light burn. and whats that green stuff in your medium?

did you do anything different with that one? it almost looks like a nute flash burn, lot of damage, but just quick, then perhaps leeched out?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> Moving day. Down to 8, the ninth was way behind so I culled it. 1 is showing some deficiencies and another is doing something Ive never seen before.
> View attachment 4144621 View attachment 4144623 View attachment 4144625 View attachment 4144626


Hey thanks for the update. The 6 are coming along well, interesting to see how different the sun expresses traits, the fans look gigantic and different shape than indoor. I noticed that when running them outdoor they can look completely different than indoor, but they turned out fire in either case, just looked different. That one with the defs does look strange, looks somewhere between bug damage than a def., weird.


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what the hell that is. never seen damage like that. sure the dog (or the neighbor) didn't piss on it? doesn't really look like ph, or light burn. and whats that green stuff in your medium?
> 
> did you do anything different with that one? it almost looks like a nute flash burn, lot of damage, but just quick, then perhaps leeched out?


No pets and they went outside today so no tampering by anyone. Its the only one showing def so...?

IDK what the green stuff is. Looks like algae or a moss of some kind. Never had that happen before either. Im a hydro guy this dirt stuff is weird


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks for the update. The 6 are coming along well, interesting to see how different the sun expresses traits, the fans look gigantic and different shape than indoor. I noticed that when running them outdoor they can look completely different than indoor, but they turned out fire in either case, just looked different. That one with the defs does look strange, looks somewhere between bug damage than a def., weird.


Have you ever seen a fan leaf were the top node should be?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2018)

redi jedi said:


> No pets and they went outside today so no tampering by anyone. Its the only one showing def so...?
> 
> IDK what the green stuff is. Looks like algae or a moss of some kind. Never had that happen before either. Im a hydro guy this dirt stuff is weird


Yeah then it's some weird def, I'd just cull or re-pot it in case there's something affecting the roots, it's affecting most of it so may not be worthwhile.



redi jedi said:


> Have you ever seen a fan leaf were the top node should be?


No that's a new one, was it topped?, maybe just grew out weird after a top of FIM? If not it's just some strange mutation.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 1, 2018)

That Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid 2 gal is just about there, day 47 today when the lights go on. Looks much like the mother's quick finish which is typically around 49-52 days  No lack of frost on her either 

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2018)

Done, day 49 harvest, 2 gal Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 tester. Smells just like the mother, added some frost from the BR male and better structure for production. Nice solid and frosty af buds 

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2018)

New gals at Day 7/Day 0. Added 2x 3gal of Blue Ripper x Fireballs at the front. First testers of these, a little slower to veg so gave them an extra week. That makes 8x 3gal total in there and that's about it, no room to properly cover off any more once the latest one's stretch out. Had a couple of BH BX1's ready but will clone and cull those to be flowered out later.

Dream Ripper BX1's at the back have stretched out, hopefully they'll stop stretching, have to move the lights up already 

 

Cheers


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 4, 2018)

Dont think them plants can prsy any harder  looking good man


----------



## GroErr (Jun 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Dont think them plants can prsy any harder  looking good man


Cheers @ThatSpudGuy, quite a contrast, had just thrown the new one's in and they were just starting to throw the leaves up into praying position. The DR's behind them are religious freaks


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @ThatSpudGuy, quite a contrast, had just thrown the new one's in and they were just starting to throw the leaves up into praying position. The DR's behind them are religious freaks


]
Paging Dr. Ripper, Dr. Blue Ripper, you are needed in the pharmacy.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> ]
> Paging Dr. Ripper, Dr. Blue Ripper, you are needed in the pharmacy.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice yield on that filled in BR. Mmmm!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 5, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Nice yield on that filled in BR. Mmmm!


Cheers JD, she's a keeper, too many keepers


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX1


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper BX1
> View attachment 4148352


Cheers @numberfour, nice shot, saw it in the Frostiest Buds thread. Has like a Blue tinge to the colour, under the frost


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi GroErr, it's been a while since I've logged on. Just curious what you're currently rocking? I know we discussed CMH/COB set-ups a while ago and I see it referenced in your sig. What set-up do you have currently? What area does it cover?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Hi GroErr, it's been a while since I've logged on. Just curious what you're currently rocking? I know we discussed CMH/COB set-ups a while ago and I see it referenced in your sig. What set-up do you have currently? What area does it cover?


Hey thanks for popping in. Been running the COBs for the last year or so. Simply because it allows me to spread it out and get better coverage. I'd have to run 3x 315's to get the same coverage where I can run 700-800w of COBs and cover the area well. The available space in there is 3.5 x 8' of growing space, room is 4 x 9.5', I leave a little space on the left to access the plants at the back for watering/maintenance. 3x 315's in that space is too hot to run for me without major modifications like cool hoods to extract the heat. I don't need to do that with the COBs.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2018)

Flower room, 8x 3 gal, day 14 and day 7 at the front. They're filling the room up well, ~3.5 x 7.5' now. Dream Ripper's at the back stretched liked mofo's, they're ~40" from the soil line  Looking like a few will fill those stretched nodes though, should be some nice colas coming up.

The Blue Ripper x Fireballs testers at the front are just starting to stretch up, they'll need a boost after they stretch 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2018)

Just flipped these yesterday, day 1. They were up-potted from cups into 1 gal's last weekend. Open pollination for some BX2's, Blue Ripper BX1 rks Male x Blue Ripper BX1 P3 rks female and Blue Ripper BX1 P5 rks female. 

P3 has the stronger rks smell between the females, the male is the loudest. Will be using that P3 to see if I can lock that trait down. Both of those females are killer, heavy, tasty smoke, don't go out after smoking that shit 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 14, 2018)

Some Thursday night bud p0rn @ day 18 

Dream Ripper BX1 P5 & P8

  

Cheers


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Some Thursday night bud p0rn @ day 18
> 
> Dream Ripper BX1 P5 & P8
> 
> ...


damn shes really resinous for such a young age


----------



## GroErr (Jun 15, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> damn shes really resinous for such a young age


Cheers bf, the mother is one of my frostiest, the father is a stud and adds punch to anything I hit. 

Gotta be a frosty offering in there somewhere 

Here's a sample of mom at day 34 from flip 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 15, 2018)

Day 6 for the Blue Ripper BX1 rks male at the front, BR BX1 P3 and P5 females in behind. All are starting to stretch out, should be a tent full... of seeds 

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Some Thursday night bud p0rn @ day 18
> 
> Dream Ripper BX1 P5 & P8
> 
> ...


Noice !


----------



## GroErr (Jun 16, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Noice !


Cheers JD, good start with those two, looking better as they mature. They're packing on the bud now, huge plants, lots of vigour


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 17, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers bf, the mother is one of my frostiest, the father is a stud and adds punch to anything I hit.
> 
> Gotta be a frosty offering in there somewhere
> 
> ...


damn! I really like the look of those buds bro! they look dense and cakey  
great work so far GroErr


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> damn! I really like the look of those buds bro! they look dense and cakey
> great work so far GroErr


Cheers bf, that mother's buds are solid and caked in frost, expecting much the same from whatever pheno I end up moving forward in this hunt


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2018)

... insert new page


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2018)

The 6x Dream Ripper BX1's at day 21/3 weeks. Will grab a lights-on pic of the group later. Room is full now, not much elbow room in there  The last 4 are looking like potential winners overall, stacking like champs, nice smells, decent frost.

DR BX1 P5:

 

DR BX1 P6:

 

DR BX1 P2:

 

DR BX1 P8:

 

DR BX1 P1:

 

DR BX1 P3:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2018)

Some seeds from this last round. Some testers will be dropped soon 

Blue Ripper BX2's, this is the rks BX1 male x the P3 rks female. The female has a stronger rks smell than P5 so may use these later if I don't get any stinkers from the P5 seeds.



Blue Ripper BX2's, this is the rks BX1 male x the P5 rks female. Nice structure, clones easy, nicest smell and taste and strong/heavy stone. Hoping to lock this one down in this cross and find a BX2 rks male in there.



Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid, these are BX1's of that BR x BP P4 I pulled a few weeks back. Smell and flavour on this one is an improved version of the Blue Pyramid, another one of my favourite indicas. More of a head stone than the mother, very nice smoke.



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 17, 2018)

Full room in there, day 21/3 weeks at the back. At the front, there's one of the Blue Ripper x Fireballs on the right taking up a good bit of space, it's a week behind. The other one I had hadn't sexed yet and turned out male. Swapped it out last Monday with a small Blue Ripper BX1 P5 spare. It'll take a week to catch up to the others.

 

The Dream Ripper ladies at the back are rocking it. Lots of vigour, nice smells, and looking like they'll be frosty buggers 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2018)

Camshots of the gardens last night.

Flower room is rocking it, those large Dream Ripper's are all getting covered in frost, no complaints there 

 

2x2 Tent has the Blue Ripper male at the back, 2 Blue Ripper females at front. All are starting to flower, some 3-way sex coming up 

 

Veggers getting ready for the next round. These will go into 1gal's this week for a couple of weeks, may eventually run them in 5gal pots to extend the watering times through the summer. Mix of clones from 5 strains, fav phenos in there.

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2018)

Those DR Ladies are looking to fill in fully. Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Those DR Ladies are looking to fill in fully. Nice!


Cheers JD, very happy with this back-cross to that BR male stud. Should have some donkey dicks around the 4 1/2 week mark


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 20, 2018)

Uruguay squeezed one out,,,,,,,,,,,,,suarez finally showing up


gardening is irrelevant during a world cup,lol………...congrats Canada on doing the right thing ,depending on province from what I see ?


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 21, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Uruguay squeezed one out,,,,,,,,,,,,,suarez finally showing up
> 
> 
> gardening is irrelevant during a world cup,lol………...congrats Canada on doing the right thing ,depending on province from what I see ?


WTF Is This???? Gardening Takes A Backseat To Nothing!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

sports....it's the same to me as playing a board game, all these people gathered in a stadium to watch idiots who couldn't pass real college courses play clue.....far as i'm concerned, sports has no place in academics, colleges should be for people who want to learn, vacant lots should be for idiots that want to play games


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sports....it's the same to me as playing a board game, all these people gathered in a stadium to watch idiots who couldn't pass real college courses play clue.....far as i'm concerned, sports has no place in academics, colleges should be for people who want to learn, vacant lots should be for idiots that want to play games


pretty bitter there aye roger? Rough teen years? lmao JK
I think 100% of people would agree watching elite athletes compete at a level most of us could never achieve is a lot funner than watching.. or even paying clue 
I dont understand why you feel the need to berate athletes tho, a lot of those guys are actually pretty fucking intelligent.

Ryan Fitzpatrick scored a 1580 on his SAt's and 26 harvard grads have played in the NFL, im pretty sure there are plenty of "idiots" playin sports in colleges right now that are a lot smarter than you or I.

can you imagine how ridiculous tuition would be if colleges werent gettin that sweet sweet football money??? hahaha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

actually i was kind of forced to play both football and wrestle for two years in high school. my parents talked to the coach one day and decided it would be good for me. when i finally got tired of it and broke a teammates leg practicing wrestling, then started face-masking and stepping on people at football practice, they finally got a clue and let me quit. i played golf the last two years, and did pretty well, nice, peaceful, usually quiet.....but i honestly still think it's not helping educate anyone, anywhere


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Uruguay squeezed one out,,,,,,,,,,,,,suarez finally showing up
> 
> 
> gardening is irrelevant during a world cup,lol………...congrats Canada on doing the right thing ,depending on province from what I see ?


Lol, yeah they've barely squeezed through so far, but 2 wins so not complaining over here 

We'll see how this legalization goes, so far Ontario that I'm in is going with government stores. They have an allowance for micro growers/breeders but you can't sell to the public so still looking for an angle there. But at least we'll be able to smoke a joint and officially grow 4 plants! (ha, ha).


----------



## GroErr (Jun 22, 2018)

Couple of shots of the Dream Ripper's going into beast mode at day 25 

 

This pheno is a copy of the mother, including the weird colour fans that go this light yellow around this time and continues through the cycle. They're healthy but can't feed it enough to keep the large fans green. I think it just directs all its energy at making frost 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2018)

Frost check at day 28/4 weeks for the Dream Ripper BX1's 

Dream Ripper BX1 P5

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P6

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P8

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P1

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P3

 

This is the only female Blue Ripper x Fireballs P3, day 14...

 

Cheers


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Frost check at day 28/4 weeks for the Dream Ripper BX1's
> 
> Dream Ripper BX1 P5
> 
> ...


I can't decide which one is frostiest! Guess I'll take em all!


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Done, day 49 harvest, 2 gal Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 tester. Smells just like the mother, added some frost from the BR male and better structure for production. Nice solid and frosty af buds
> 
> View attachment 4145643 View attachment 4145644 View attachment 4145645
> 
> Cheers


How often do you water that plant? Nice looking plant for sure. I have those 1 gallon root pouch they are better than my #1 plastic. It is official I no longer use plastic except for solo cups. Orange Soda clones in the 1 gallon root pouch. Thanks for the info they are taller and smaller diameter.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I can't decide which one is frostiest! Guess I'll take em all!


Cheers @HydoDan, going to be a tough call for sure, could be a couple of winners in here


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> How often do you water that plant? Nice looking plant for sure. I have those 1 gallon root pouch they are better than my #1 plastic. It is official I no longer use plastic except for solo cups. Orange Soda clones in the 1 gallon root pouch. Thanks for the info they are taller and smaller diameter. View attachment 4155575


Hey, I ran that once from seed once in a #2 root pouch, by the time it hit 3 weeks it needed 2L (1/2 gal) every other day. I'm generally every other day unless I get to 5 gal pots, maybe 3 days there if I don't let them get too large before flipping.

Sounds like you're liking those fabrics, glad they worked out. I swear by them, no matter the plant size they build great roots imo, that's essentially what we're growing.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2018)

These are growing some nice roots  Day 28 for the Dream Ripper's at the back, no room left in there 

   

Cheers


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Done, day 49 harvest, 2 gal Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 tester. Smells just like the mother, added some frost from the BR male and better structure for production. Nice solid and frosty af buds
> 
> View attachment 4145643 View attachment 4145644 View attachment 4145645
> 
> Cheers


How often do you water that plant? Nice looking plant for sure. I have those 1 gallon root pouch they are better than my #1 plastic. It is official I no longer use plastic except for solo cups.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey @ilovetoskiatalta , GrowErr also uses the clone king .


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey @ilovetoskiatalta , GrowErr also uses the clone king .


Clone King's have been working solid with the pheno hunting lately, 2x cuts off each and always get to pick the best rooted. Easy and reliable, no complaints here.


----------



## lukio (Jun 25, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Dont think them plants can prsy any harder


impossible!

@GroErr runnin outta superlatives for this place


----------



## GroErr (Jun 25, 2018)

lukio said:


> impossible!
> 
> @GroErr runnin outta superlatives for this place


lol, cheers lukio, hit a nice batch of seeds in that DR back-cross, frosty buggers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2018)

Frost check, Dream Ripper day 30 from flip 



  

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2018)

You graced the Fostiest Buds page nicely with that one.... :0)


----------



## GroErr (Jun 27, 2018)

Javadog said:


> You graced the Fostiest Buds page nicely with that one.... :0)


Cheers JD, that first one's a beauty, the others aren't bad either


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2018)

Dream Ripper's at day 33, lights off 

      

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2018)

Day 33 some lights-on shots...



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX2's in the making, day 21, flipped the fan on full for an hour looks like all the buds took on the females. Will double check tomorrow and collect the remaining pollen. 

This is the BX1 P3 rks and P5 rks female phenos, back to the BX1 rks male. There is no containing the smell, was out all afternoon/evening, walked in tonight and got a wall of rks in the face as I opened the door 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2018)

Leaning donkey dicks at 5 weeks 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 1, 2018)

Brother G Looks Like You Gotsa Da Pimp Lean Going On


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Brother G Looks Like You Gotsa Da Pimp Lean Going On


 Cheers Dawg, looks like they'll run 8-9 weeks, time to fatten them up 

That's what negative DIF looks like at 5 weeks, been running steady 78-82, 24/7, about a pound...


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2018)

Week 5/day 35, my favs in there so far.

Dream Ripper P8, frostiest all along, medium production, very nice smells right from veg.

 

Dream Ripper P5, very nice smells, good production, not lacking in frost.

 

Dream Ripper P3, nice smells, medium production, nice amount of frost.

 

Dream Ripper P6, nice smells, high production, decent frost, hazy structure.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2018)

Group shot, day 35...

 

Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 1, 2018)

Love coming to look at the bud porn , looking good !

How much clear & Amber do you have at harvest?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Love coming to look at the bud porn , looking good !
> 
> How much clear & Amber do you have at harvest?


Hey thanks, grabbed a few frosties in this batch of seeds  I don't generally pay a lot of attention to the trichs, I tend to look at the overall plant for when to pull it. I find it typically coincides with mostly cloudy and the odd ambers starting up with most strains though.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Group shot, day 35...
> 
> View attachment 4158831
> 
> Cheers


Killing it as always! You been rocking! Hell I can’t get an alert it seems. Pure Fire!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 3, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Killing it as always! You been rocking! Hell I can’t get an alert it seems. Pure Fire!


Hey thanks @Pig4buzz, they're liking the 78-82F round the clock, drinking like fish and fattening up


----------



## GroErr (Jul 3, 2018)

If anyone gets a chance to check out Steely Dan, they're touring a bit more lately and rocking it. Caught them at the Budweiser stage last night, hot as f*ck but so were the scantily dressed ladies  Doobie Brothers backed them up, they should just retire, sounded like shit and didn't seem interested, sad to see.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 4, 2018)

New kid at day 24, looks like it may give the DR's a run for their money in the frost department. 

Blue Ripper male x Fireballs female F1 

 

Couple of the Dream Ripper BX1's continuing to pile on the frost & fat at day 38 


 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2018)

Camshot look at the garden...

Flower Room, day 40 for the 3 gal Dream Rippers, just cruising and fattening up.

 

2x2 Tent, male was pulled, collected the remaining pollen, seed pods all over the females 

 

Veggers coming up in 1gal pots, mix of clones with some super-cropping for training. They'll flip in 3 or 5 gal's in 2-3 weeks.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

Bud check at day 42/6 weeks. Lots of potential among these Dream Ripper's 

Dream Ripper BX1 P5

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P6

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P8

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P1

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P3

 

Blue Ripper x Fireballs, day 28, looking like <8 week pheno with plenty of frost coming in 

 

Cheers


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 8, 2018)

sorry about Uruguay my friend(tough match without cavani), south American teams never win in Europe.

Lovely garden&breeding......


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> sorry about Uruguay my friend(tough match without cavani), south American teams never win in Europe.
> 
> Lovely garden&breeding......


Hey thanks, disappointing but they didn't have much offence to begin with, once Cavani was out there wasn't much hope. Suarez barely touched the ball 

Cheers, pleased with some of these crosses. The big prize last round was a small 2gal I threw in late. The Blue Ripper male x Blue Pyramid. One of the frostiest and tastiest I have now. Tastes like the BP mother, heavy skunky kush. But the stone is more of a head stone like the BR


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

Group shot at day 42/6 weeks. A lot of flopping over going on at the back, with 2-3 weeks to go 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 46 for the Dream Ripper's, looking like a couple of them will be done around 52-54 days, the rest will run 56-60 which is about right for this one. Mother was running ~60-63 days on average.

    

Blue Ripper x Fireballs coming along at day 32, frosty bugger and nice structure on this one, smelling a lot like the Fireballs mom.

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2018)

The Doobies are an amazing show. Awesome. 

I love SD but never thought to see them live. It was their insistence that they
not tour at all that set them apart, along with having Jazz Chops. 

Denny Dias is one of the most under appreciated guitarists of all time.

Bodhisattva is a classic, and that lead is Denny.

Onward and upward!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 13, 2018)

Pulling up a chair, you've got a very nice garden!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2018)

Javadog said:


> The Doobies are an amazing show. Awesome.
> 
> I love SD but never thought to see them live. It was their insistence that they
> not tour at all that set them apart, along with having Jazz Chops.
> ...


Doobies, maybe years ago, but they really need to just hang up their gear and go smoke doobies these days, they were horrible. They were "Ok" when I saw them last year backing up Steely Dan, this year they didn't even show up. SD was awesome, definitely worth a look if they show up in your area.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Pulling up a chair, you've got a very nice garden!


Cheers and thanks for popping in. Slow time of year in here but always a lil something going on


----------



## GroErr (Jul 14, 2018)

A couple of the earlier finishing phenos, these two are just about there at day 48. Another couple of waterings, 4-5 days and they should be good to go. P5's main cola is sitting at almost 90 degrees and it's propped up with a trellis and bamboo, dense/heavy cola. Every pheno has solid nuggs 

Dream Ripper P1:



Dream Ripper P5:



Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 15, 2018)

Day 49/week 7 from flip for the Dream Ripper's at the back. Fireballs and Blue Ripper at the front are 2 weeks behind. Likely last look at the full room, a couple will be pulled by mid-week 

 

P8, another 10-14 days, decent yield, covered in dank smelling frost, winner, winner I think...

 

P1, 4-5 days and should be ready, nice yielder, not as loud smells.

 

P3, should be done by next weekend, medium yield, loud smells, and decent frost.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 20, 2018)

Early bird at day 53, this is probably the smallest of the 6x Dream Rippers. Door is 36" wide, knob is 37" from the floor, 3 gal pot 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 21, 2018)

Dream Ripper BX1 P5 pulled at day 54 last night. This one has some serious weight on her, had to support the colas with bamboo and a trellis to keep her upright, top heavy in that 3 gal pot almost fell over on me when setting her up for the pic.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 21, 2018)

IR camshot before pulling the 2 above, a few donkey's in there 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 21, 2018)

Dream Ripper P8, day 55, pretty sure this is the winner  This one's going to throw new white hairs for a while, will have to judge the overall readiness, still has a few days in her. 

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 22, 2018)

Another heavyweight, Dream Ripper P2, day 56 from flip. Remaining 3 are the largest 

  

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Early bird at day 53, this is probably the smallest of the 6x Dream Rippers. Door is 36" wide, knob is 37" from the floor, 3 gal pot
> 
> View attachment 4168236 View attachment 4168237
> 
> Cheers


I have had this support problem on occasion with my AKs. Now I know better what to do! Thanks!


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 24, 2018)

Still using Cobs?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2018)

FAT yields Gro! Nice work.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2018)

Gquebed said:


> I have had this support problem on occasion with my AKs. Now I know better what to do! Thanks!


For lanky sativa-haze's those trellises are great, these stretched way more than I thought and filled in the stretched colas, quite a challenge keeping them standing up  I grab those at the dollar store, think they're $2.50 for 3 pieces.



Gquebed said:


> Still using Cobs?


Yes sir, Citi 1212's at the back and Cree 3590's through the rest of the room, they're doing the job so no hurry to change them


----------



## GroErr (Jul 25, 2018)

Javadog said:


> FAT yields Gro! Nice work.


Cheers JD, some very vigorous seedlings


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2018)

Still going but the Dream Ripper BX1 P6 and P8 phenos are looking like the clear winners. They're almost identical but P6 is a bigger producer, very similar in smell and look to the F2 mother. Both continue to put out white hairs but are pretty well done overall.

Day 61, will pull on Sunday/Monday at 9 weeks. 
Looking and smelling like they'll be worth the wait 

P6:

 

P8:

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2018)

Harvest day 63 for the remaining 3 gal Dream Ripper BX1's. These are the best 3 phenos all around for production, you can see how much the larger colas leaning and I have them propped top for the pics 

Door is 36" wide, door knob is 37" from the floor.

P3, this one's nice but leaning more towards the Blue Ripper side, nice smells we'll see how she smokes.

 
 

P6, this one is a biggest producer and very similar in smells & looks to P8, will be a close call between this & P8.

 
 

P8, nice producer, loudest smells, very similar, almost identical to the F2 mother with more production.

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2018)

This one's gonna be good for hash production  
Puffin on some fresh finger hash from rough-trimming the Dream Ripper P6  

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Many thanks GroErr 
 
You know where most of these are going, respect for helping out I appreciate it 

One of the Blue Ripper tops


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 30, 2018)

Great grow blue ripper looks like some real fire... hope my Bruce banner turns out as frosty... this is it day 36


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks awesome Gro


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Many thanks GroErr
> View attachment 4173292
> You know where most of these are going, respect for helping out I appreciate it
> 
> ...


Hey @numberfour glad to hear the fairy made it across the pond safely 

Some early frost on that BR, looks killer. Hoping these BX2's lock down that pheno. The open pollinated BR's with the BX2's are finishing up this week in the back of the flower room while I get a new round going 

Clone round with some of my breeding stock ladies, 8x 3 gal plants, 3x Blue Ripper phenos, 1x Columbian Ripper, 1x Columbian Gold (purple pheno), 1x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid, 1x Skunk #1 P7 (soon to be Skunk #7), and 1x Blue Harley.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Great grow blue ripper looks like some real fire... hope my Bruce banner turns out as frosty... this is it day 36View attachment 4173318


Cheers, that BR line is making some nice babies and passing on the frost genes 

That BB is looking great, haven't tried any but looks like something to try out down the road


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Looks awesome Gro


Cheers @ThatSpudGuy those Dream Ripper's turned out better than I was hoping. Still a little foggy from puffin on that finger hash last night


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @ThatSpudGuy those Dream Ripper's turned out better than I was hoping. Still a little foggy from puffin on that finger hash last night


Man you couldnt get any better then that. I was drooling looking at the finger hash.

I chopped my first 2 of my Blue cheese so ill have stuff soon thank feck lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Man you couldnt get any better then that. I was drooling looking at the finger hash.
> 
> I chopped my first 2 of my Blue cheese so ill have stuff soon thank feck lol


Love me some of that finger hash, quite a treat, best terps imo out of any of the concentrates, and nothing in it but trichs! Still have one more to trim, looking like a few grams to add to the finger hash jar


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

Done rough-trimming those Dream Ripper's, a couple of zips, or 20  

Nice addition to the finger hash stash, been dipping into it to assist with trimming 

   

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice collection!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Nice collection!


Cheers Mo, the golden jar, have to be careful who I share that with, it'll make newbies puke if they inhale too much in one go


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Mo, the golden jar, have to be careful who I share that with, it'll make newbies puke if they inhale too much in one go


I love hash, there will be times all goes a couple weeks with out smoking bud 
(More so in the winter for some reason) 
I just picked up a trim tray, 
I use to trim into stainless steel bowls , it’s proven it’s worth after a few hours .  
A little added bonus to a very shitty n thankless job.

Looking good tho, are you going to do a clone run of both phenos b4 making the final pick?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love hash, there will be times all goes a couple weeks with out smoking bud
> (More so in the winter for some reason)
> I just picked up a trim tray,
> I use to trim into stainless steel bowls , it’s proven it’s worth after a few hours . View attachment 4174089View attachment 4174090
> ...


Hey I think I saw the post of that tray recently, looks great, anything to save the back pain trimming is a good thing. I like the screened tray idea too, nice bonus! I actually stopped trimming beyond the rough-trim, no need as I don't sell, maybe the odd bud if I want to take a glamour pic, that's about it these days 


Yeah will likely run those next round, but the smoke test will probably decide. Strangely enough, the P8 pheno which is almost a copy of the mother and what I was looking for, looks to also be the biggest producer. I don't normally weigh stuff since it doesn't matter to me, but I may actually weigh those two to see how close they are. The P5 plant was also killer smoke so it may stick around for another run, heavy and long stone on that one, it's leaning towards the original (HSO) Blue Dream mother that had a peanut butter thing going on in the background, it's all you can smell when you open a jar. Only problem I have with too many choices is keeping the clones going until I can do a final cull


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love hash, there will be times all goes a couple weeks with out smoking bud
> (More so in the winter for some reason)
> I just picked up a trim tray,
> I use to trim into stainless steel bowls , it’s proven it’s worth after a few hours . View attachment 4174089View attachment 4174090
> ...


Do you put that on baking paper, scrap into a square, fold press between ur fingers? I got one of those trays they work great... makes some great dry sift bubble hash


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Do you put that on baking paper, scrap into a square, fold press between ur fingers? I got one of those trays they work great... makes some great dry sift bubble hash


Nah, I’ve just been dumping it in Js, 
If I want hash, I use my bubble bags, 
If you take a glass bottle n fill with boiling water n use as a rolling pin, it will speed up the pressing . 
If I’m pheno hunting , I will usually run anything subpar through the bags n keep the one I like for smoking . Ok bud usually makes pretty good hash. 
I usually do 1/2 - p runs, but better to do in the winter.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey I think I saw the post of that tray recently, looks great, anything to save the back pain trimming is a good thing. I like the screened tray idea too, nice bonus! I actually stopped trimming beyond the rough-trim, no need as I don't sell, maybe the odd bud if I want to take a glamour pic, that's about it these days
> 
> 
> Yeah will likely run those next round, but the smoke test will probably decide. Strangely enough, the P8 pheno which is almost a copy of the mother and what I was looking for, looks to also be the biggest producer. I don't normally weigh stuff since it doesn't matter to me, but I may actually weigh those two to see how close they are. The P5 plant was also killer smoke so it may stick around for another run, heavy and long stone on that one, it's leaning towards the original (HSO) Blue Dream mother that had a peanut butter thing going on in the background, it's all you can smell when you open a jar. Only problem I have with too many choices is keeping the clones going until I can do a final cull


I weight everything, I’m always looking to improve, and it’s the only way I can find out if what I’m doing is working. Or I need to go back to the old way. And I’m only aloud to have xxx amount of grams at 1 time, I like to keep below that #. When ever I get close I just make hash or something 

I just made CC cookies last night .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nah, I’ve just been dumping it in Js,
> If I want hash, I use my bubble bags,
> If you take a glass bottle n fill with boiling water n use as a rolling pin, it will speed up the pressing .
> If I’m pheno hunting , I will usually run anything subpar through the bags n keep the one I like for smoking . Ok bud usually makes pretty good hash.
> I usually do 1/2 - p runs, but better to do in the winter.


Getting quiet artistic there mate... that is a beautiful colour... hey thanks for the tip with the jar that would work nice I’ll try that next time.... I need to up my production if I want to make hash like that


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2018)

Microwave on lowest setting works well also.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 1, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Microwave on lowest setting works well also.


Microwave hash, lol Never heard of it, anything to make the process of pressing it easier, sounds like something worth testing.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 3, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Done rough-trimming those Dream Ripper's, a couple of zips, or 20
> 
> Nice addition to the finger hash stash, been dipping into it to assist with trimming
> 
> ...


What You Need Is A Rosin Press  Using The Bottle Tech Method I'm Now Getting A 21.4% 1.5 Gram Return On A 7 Gram Squash 

This Is Squashing The Blue Harley


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> What You Need Is A Rosin Press  Using The Bottle Tech Method I'm Now Getting A 21.4% 1.5 Gram Return On A 7 Gram Squash
> 
> This Is Squashing The Blue Harley


I'm a lightweight, I don't need no stinkin' press  That jar of finger hash is more than enough if I want to get blasted 

However, for you folks who can never get high enough, that's a damn nice return you got there @The Dawg, must be the genetics  Once I get some work done on the Dream Ripper, the concentrate returns on that should be as good as Blue Harley and Blue Ripper, possibly better, sticky stuff!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2018)

Pulled the open pollinated Blue Ripper BX2's at day 54. Small clones in 1 gal fabrics but hundreds of seeds on each. Should be a few spares around in 3-4 weeks 

Blue Ripper BX1 rks male x Blue Ripper BX1 rks P3 female, should be some stinkers in there 

  

Blue Ripper BX1 rks male x Blue Ripper BX1 P5 female, hoping to see a few of these per pack.

  

Cheers


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Let me know mate that’s looks a good one to grow


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Let me know mate that’s looks a good one to grow


Cheers Bongsmoke, site policy doesn't allow discussions about testers on here. But if you click on my icon, there's a yahoo address there we can chat


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Bongsmoke, site policy doesn't allow discussions about testers on here. But if you click on my icon, there's a yahoo address there we can chat


ill be hitting you up aswell bro if thats ok with you


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> ill be hitting you up aswell bro if thats ok with you


NP, should have 1,000+ I won't get to just from that batch  That's only one strain and 2 phenos, out of maybe 15 or so strains on the go


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> NP, should have 1,000+ I won't get to just from that batch  That's only one strain and 2 phenos, out of maybe 15 or so strains on the go


well ill be glad to try them out once i get my pheno hunting tent up and running


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I'm a lightweight, I don't need no stinkin' press  That jar of finger hash is more than enough if I want to get blasted
> 
> However, for you folks who can never get high enough, that's a damn nice return you got there @The Dawg, must be the genetics  Once I get some work done on the Dream Ripper, the concentrate returns on that should be as good as Blue Harley and Blue Ripper, possibly better, sticky stuff!


Yep Genetics Plays A Big Role,.Using The Same Technique As My Blue Harley My Colombian Ripper Produces 2 Grams An Oz  I Have Some Thoughts On How To Squeeze More But For Right Now The Blue Harley Is My Best Friend 

Oh And By The By Some Of Us Love Being Higher Than Giraffe Pussy


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2018)

What I love about pressing is that I can take some of my uglier hash (120, 160, 190) and make amazing rosin. Being able to taste the difference in the larger resin heads is a treat. I usually forgo the dirtier hash for the pure 73 and 90. I didn't know what I was missing. The 190 pressed REBAR hash was a winner. I had to sit down and chat for a while at the Cup after a hit off of the rosin rig. It is like when I had my first vape hit of Blue Dream and all I tasted was Blueberry. You really get a pure example of the terpenes.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Yep Genetics Plays A Big Role,.Using The Same Technique As My Blue Harley My Colombian Ripper Produces 2 Grams An Oz  I Have Some Thoughts On How To Squeeze More But For Right Now The Blue Harley Is My Best Friend
> 
> Oh And By The By Some Of Us Love Being Higher Than Giraffe Pussy
> 
> View attachment 4175985 View attachment 4175987 View attachment 4175988 View attachment 4175990 View attachment 4175991 View attachment 4175992 View attachment 4175993


Lol, was going to say when I want to get high enough to reach that Giraffe p.... 

Columbian Ripper is still early, that P6 pheno I pulled should improve on that yield in the next gen. But the BH, BR, and DR's are definitely ahead on that front


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

Mohican said:


> What I love about pressing is that I can take some of my uglier hash (120, 160, 190) and make amazing rosin. Being able to taste the difference in the larger resin heads is a treat. I usually forgo the dirtier hash for the pure 73 and 90. I didn't know what I was missing. The 190 pressed REBAR hash was a winner. I had to sit down and chat for a while at the Cup after a hit off of the rosin rig. It is like when I had my first vape hit of Blue Dream and all I tasted was Blueberry. You really get a pure example of the terpenes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Cheers Mo, definitely has some nice flavours pressing it. I've pressed some 170 sift with the basic curling iron method that tasted very nice. I find the finger hash as tasty though, flavours of the bud comes through, when it's mixed strains in a jar the smells are heavenly. My favourite jar to burp once in a while


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

I like scissor hash... nice and trippy... Not a fan of finger sweat hash.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, was going to say when I want to get high enough to reach that Giraffe p....
> 
> Columbian Ripper is still early, that P6 pheno I pulled should improve on that yield in the next gen. But the BH, BR, and DR's are definitely ahead on that front


In Reality Brother Well Yea If I Do 1 To Many Dabs I Will End Up On Da Couch. However Instead Of Being All Stuffed Up And Needing To Spread Vicks Vapor Rub Under My Nose To Sleep At Night. Yes Their Will Come A Time Where You Will Have To Do That Also To Sleep Just Saying. Back On Topic When I Awake In The Am I Am No Longer All Stuffed Up And I Sleep Better Since I Started Dabing. So Instead Of 5-6 Bowls I Do 2-3 Dabs And Not Only Am I Breathing Better I'm Sleeping Better As Well. AND 6 OUT OF 7 Stoners Recommend This Process For Better Respiratory Response


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2018)

Mohican said:


> What I love about pressing is that I can take some of my uglier hash (120, 160, 190) and make amazing rosin. Being able to taste the difference in the larger resin heads is a treat. I usually forgo the dirtier hash for the pure 73 and 90. I didn't know what I was missing. The 190 pressed REBAR hash was a winner. I had to sit down and chat for a while at the Cup after a hit off of the rosin rig. It is like when I had my first vape hit of Blue Dream and all I tasted was Blueberry. You really get a pure example of the terpenes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I Hear Ya Mo For Hash I Use A 73 Micron And For Flower I Use A 120 Micron


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> In Reality Brother Well Yea If I Do 1 To Many Dabs I Will End Up On Da Couch. However Instead Of Being All Stuffed Up And Needing To Spread Vicks Vapor Rub Under My Nose To Sleep At Night. Yes Their Will Come A Time Where You Will Have To Do That Also To Sleep Just Saying. Back On Topic When I Awake In The Am I Am No Longer All Stuffed Up And I Sleep Better Since I Started Dabing. So Instead Of 5-6 Bowls I Do 2-3 Dabs And Not Only Am I Breathing Better I'm Sleeping Better As Well. AND 6 OUT OF 7 Stoners Recommend This Process For Better Respiratory Response
> 
> View attachment 4176062


Good sleeping pill for sure, any of the high test concentrates. I take those coco oil caps, 80-90mg every night, a couple of small pipe fulls after they kick in and 3-4 hours later I can't fight the nods. You should make some up, 100mg and a couple of dabs will put you out like a baby  I smoke/vape a lot less on those pills, you don't need it once they kick in.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I like scissor hash... nice and trippy... Not a fan of finger sweat hash.


Lol, if you wear gloves, freeze them and it peels off = no finger sweat


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, if you wear gloves, freeze them and it peels off = no finger sweat


Fuck It I Will Smoke Your Finger Sweat Hash.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Good sleeping pill for sure, any of the high test concentrates. I take those coco oil caps, 80-90mg every night, a couple of small pipe fulls after they kick in and 3-4 hours later I can't fight the nods. You should make some up, 100mg and a couple of dabs will put you out like a baby  I smoke/vape a lot less on those pills, you don't need it once they kick in.


Well I Thought About Making The Colombian Ripper Into Coco Caps Beings She Such A Low Yielder


----------



## Cali Cajun (Aug 5, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hi all, finally able to get some pics up.
> 
> *Seedlings and clones cabinet (once they' re in party cups):*
> ... I use active intake using a simple duct booster fan 24/7 and passive exhaust, works well, allows constant air exchange and maintains temps in the 75-80F, humidity in the 55-65% range.


Hi GroErr, quick question on your seedlings / clones setup. I'm not very handy / mechanically inclined so don't really understand pros and cons of various ways of setting up ventilation. In my veg tent (2' x 2' x 4') I'm currently running a 4" exhaust fan without filter, and using passive intake. What's the advantage of using active intake? And since switching my seedlings from CFLs to LED now that they're a bit bigger, the temp in my tent is consistently averaging close to 85 degrees. With that temp don't I really need the active exhaust going? Sorry to be asking a question from your post four years ago - I've started this thread from the end but there's so much good stuff here I had to go back and start from the beginning.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 5, 2018)

Cali Cajun said:


> Hi GroErr, quick question on your seedlings / clones setup. I'm not very handy / mechanically inclined so don't really understand pros and cons of various ways of setting up ventilation. In my veg tent (2' x 2' x 4') I'm currently running a 4" exhaust fan without filter, and using passive intake. What's the advantage of using active intake? And since switching my seedlings from CFLs to LED now that they're a bit bigger, the temp in my tent is consistently averaging close to 85 degrees. With that temp don't I really need the active exhaust going? Sorry to be asking a question from your post four years ago - I've started this thread from the end but there's so much good stuff here I had to go back and start from the beginning.


Lol, yeah that's an old post you found 

I now have a 2x4 cabinet, 18x36" cabinet, and 2 tents for seedlings, clones and veg. I use whatever I need really to keep the temps and RH in the right range for veg/seedlings. Some have active exhaust, some have active intake.

Basically I try and keep the temps in the 75-80F range and RH in the 60-65% range for clones and seedlings. Depending on the location of the cab/tent, I use either active or passive. In some cases it's easier to maintain the range by bringing in either drier or cooler (or both) air, in which case I use active intake. In others like my 2x2x4' breeding tent, I use passive intake and active exhaust and that works better. So there's no "right" way to do it, it's location and lighting specific to get it dialled in.

I'd suggest trying both and measuring the results until you get it in range. Only suggestion I have is to try and get your temps to 75-80, 85 is a bit high for smaller seedlings/clones. They'll do alright, just not ideal.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 5, 2018)

Flower room is into the stretch and filling the spaces, day 7 for the 8x 3gal clones. Mix of some dank ladies, should be a frosty run 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2018)

Amazing how similar they look at this stage.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 7, 2018)

Any possibility you'll do a Fireballs cross to one of your blue strains? You could name it Blue Balls and give her a description like: "The name is misleading because she'll always take you to the finish line, dripping with sticky" 

BTW, just went back through this entire thread. Fantastic journey, thanks for sharing so much information with us.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Amazing how similar they look at this stage.


A few related ladies in there, you can see the family resemblance in a few


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Any possibility you'll do a Fireballs cross to one of your blue strains? You could name it Blue Balls and give her a description like: "The name is misleading because she'll always take you to the finish line, dripping with sticky"
> 
> BTW, just went back through this entire thread. Fantastic journey, thanks for sharing so much information with us.


Cheers, thanks for popping in and reading through, that's a bit of reading! Lol, I think Blue Balls is taken, an @BobBitchen cross I believe, but a good name for sure. Yeah I have some F1's from a recent cross, haven't given them a good look yet, need to run a pack and see what's in there, there's bound to be some frosty specimens in there  I ran a few testers and flowered 1 but pulled it early, wasn't anything special. Have to run a few to get a good look.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2018)

Just got back, went up to one of my favourite summer spots for a few days, place called Killarney. Did some hiking, canoeing, nice get away, some of the nicer scenery in Ontario. Plants survived too 

   

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2018)

yea, I did a cross ... Fireballs x Blue Moonshine... Blue Balls....lovely name..lol
I need to go back and run again......


your garden is on point again GroErr...always killin'it


----------



## GroErr (Aug 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> yea, I did a cross ... Fireballs x Blue Moonshine... Blue Balls....lovely name..lol
> I need to go back and run again......
> View attachment 4177953
> 
> your garden is on point again GroErr...always killin'it


Cheers Bob, I thought it was yours. Definitely worth a look sometime


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2018)

Got a couple of the 3 gal Dream Ripper's de-budded and into the curing tins (1kg coffee cans). Wasn't far off the QP per plant mark, P8 which is looking like the keeper from taste, smell, and potency angles got 98g of bud, didn't even weigh a whole branch that was seeded, nor the popcorn. P6 got 109g of bud, plus a seeded branch and popcorn. About the same amount from both but P6 buds were rocks and added some weight. We'll see how the clones behave next but P8 is looking like the overall winner.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2018)

Panama male at day 11, gearing up to get some action in 10 days or so  Should be ready end of next weekend and will be hitting some of the clones coming up in the flower room. Been wanting to make some crosses with him, smells very nice and vibrant. He was a clone in a party cup, up-potted him into a 1gal pot and flipped the same day.

He'll hit the following for some potential future babies:

Blue Ripper BX1-P5 = Panama Blues
Skunk #1 P7 = Panama Pepe
Columbian Gold = Panambian Gold (Panama Gold is taken so combined Panama & Columbian)

 

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2018)

Panama Pepe for sure.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Panama Pepe for sure.


That Skunk #1 P7 is killer smoke, has some peppermint & eucalyptus smells, should make some nice babies


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2018)

Day 14 for the stretched out ladies. They're pretty well done stretching, starting to form small buds on all of them. All looking in decent shape heading into flowering, should be a good haul 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2018)

I'd like some coffee please 

Panambian!!!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I'd like some coffee please
> 
> Panambian!!!


That's going to be an interesting sat-dom cross, haven't seen a lot of them with Columbian and Panamanian genetics


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2018)

The Dawg said:


>


I wanna see you scrog one of those Panambian Gold F1's in your water farm 

A close second for yields will be the Dream Ripper BX2's off the P8 pheno, 98g's of bud, another 20g easy between the seeded branch and popcorn that went into the hash bin. That's in a 3 gal fabric pot, can't imagine the yield in hydro or a big pot


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 13, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I wanna see you scrog one of those Panambian Gold F1's in your water farm
> 
> A close second for yields will be the Dream Ripper BX2's off the P8 pheno, 98g's of bud, another 20g easy between the seeded branch and popcorn that went into the hash bin. That's in a 3 gal fabric pot, can't imagine the yield in hydro or a big pot


Yea Well You Got Chocolate In My Peanut Butter


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Ive Got 3 Letters For Ya LHO. Has The Dawg Gone Over To The Dark Side  You Know What They. Once You Go Glass You Never Go Back


----------



## GroErr (Aug 13, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Ive Got 3 Letters For Ya LHO. Has The Dawg Gone Over To The Dark Side  You Know What They. Once You Go Glass You Never Go Back


No clue, but it sounds good, *L*ee *H*arvey *O*swald? lol


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 13, 2018)

GroErr said:


> No clue, but it sounds good, *L*ee *H*arvey *O*swald? lol


NO Silly Rabbit Tricks For Kids. *L*imonene *H*ash *O*il Just Ordered My First Pieces Of Glass.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> NO Silly Rabbit Tricks For Kids. *L*imonene *H*ash *O*il Just Ordered My First Pieces Of Glass.


I see said the blind man  distilling now, you'll have to share some insight into this once you have your mad scientist lab setup


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I see said the blind man  distilling now, you'll have to share some insight into this once you have your mad scientist lab setup


Until Then Here's Some Youtube Incitement


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 14, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Day 14 for the stretched out ladies. They're pretty well done stretching, starting to form small buds on all of them. All looking in decent shape heading into flowering, should be a good haul
> 
> View attachment 4180078
> 
> Cheers


Your garden looks killer bro


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your garden looks killer bro


I agree, looking healthy as can be. Nice, long damn thread


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your garden looks killer bro





Michael Huntherz said:


> I agree, looking healthy as can be. Nice, long damn thread


Hey cheers guys, nice of you to say so and drop in. A littler quieter through summer so I can enjoy some of this heat (before we get buried in snow!) but plants are happy = I'm happy


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> (before we get buried in snow!)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4181349


I almost killed myself on a snowboard in 99, used to ride with hardcore skiers like you. (Not in CO, but I used to ride with some of the US Olympic Ski Team who train here in Mordor, and professional boardercross folks.)

Love gravity sports to this day, despite my crippled leg and back. Thovex rules all.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I almost killed myself on a snowboard in 99, used to ride with hardcore skiers like you. (Not in CO, but I used to ride with some of the US Olympic Ski Team who train here in Mordor, and professional boardercross folks.)
> 
> Love gravity sports to this day, despite my crippled leg and back. Thovex rules all.


P.S. hoping to move to CO soon, show me where those powdery tree runs are at, @BobBitchen
What’s your home turf, if I may derail this thread a bit?


----------



## Grow Harder (Aug 15, 2018)

Subbed.. you are a helluva grower.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> P.S. hoping to move to CO soon, show me where those powdery tree runs are at, @BobBitchen
> What’s your home turf, if I may derail this thread a bit?


Mammoth Mtn


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth Mtn
> View attachment 4181358


I went to Mammoth once, great place, thought you were a CO guy.

Ever ski Grand Targhee? Highly recommended, my favorite mountain in the US, but I have very little experience in CO. Been to most other areas in North America a fair bit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

haven't done GT.
I usually just stay at Mammoth, June on a powder day.
But I have the Ikon pass this coming season, so I may explore a bit .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> haven't done GT.
> I usually just stay at Mammoth, June on a powder day.
> But I have the Ikon pass this coming season, so I may explore a bit .


So much vert, wicked terrain, worth the trip at least once, like AK or Whistler. Anyway, fucking loving your Slymeballz. Nice work. Apologies @GroErr, for the derail.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2018)

Winter Park and Mary Jane!


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I see said the blind man  distilling now, you'll have to share some insight into this once you have your mad scientist lab setup


Mad Scientist In A LabCoat Lmao More Like Goofy In A Thong  Ok Here's The Kit I'm Going To Use To Distill My Limonene  The Heating Mantel Is The Most Expensive Part. Notice I Didnt Spend 800.00 On My Setup. Guy's This Doesn't Have To Break The Bank. I Have 550.00 (2 Kits Plus Mantel) In My Setup With A Bad Ass 2000ml Heating Mantel With Stir Bar. Yes I'm Turning The Distilling Kit Into A 2000ml So I Only Have To Buy 1 Heat Source 

Oh Btb The 2nd Kit Is For The Girlfriend And I Will Use It To Distill Terps But I Told Her Its For Her Essential Oils Which She Really Into......Sneaky Bastard I Know But What You Expect From A Ball Less Dawg In A Thong 

www.ebay.com/itm/1000ml-24-40-Distillation-Apparatus-Vacuum-Distill-Kit-Vigreux-Column-With-Arm/231091970061?epid=1221621053&hash=item35ce27a00d:g:HmkAAOSwEK9TtgSu

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Essential-Oil-Steam-Distillation-Apparatus-Graham-Condenser-W-Clamps/231458459215?hash=item35e3ffce4f:g:g1wAAOSwzrxUvmFU

epid=1319426810&hash=item4d13980ace:g:ipAAAOSwKIpV-WPM



https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000ml-120V-Magnetic-Stirring-Heating-Mantle-2L-Temp-Set-Digtal-Display-US-Plug/331047600966?epid=2070997496&hash=item4d13f98346:g:LB0AAOSw1KxXMu0Z


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> P.S. hoping to move to CO soon, show me where those powdery tree runs are at, @BobBitchen
> What’s your home turf, if I may derail this thread a bit?


Not a problem on the derail, once in a while we get on this very topic, last couple of seasons have sucked up here in Ontario so I drool at @BobBitchen escapades on Mammoth! I still ski & board but nothing like some of the hardcore guys like BobBitchen


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Mad Scientist In A LabCoat Lmao More Like Goofy In A Thong  Ok Here's The Kit I'm Going To Use To Distill My Limonene  The Heating Mantel Is The Most Expensive Part. Notice I Didnt Spend 800.00 On My Setup. Guy's This Doesn't Have To Break The Bank. I Have 550.00 (2 Kits Plus Mantel) In My Setup With A Bad Ass 2000ml Heating Mantel With Stir Bar. Yes I'm Turning The Distilling Kit Into A 2000ml So I Only Have To Buy 1 Heat Source
> 
> Oh Btb The 2nd Kit Is For The Girlfriend And I Will Use It To Distill Terps But I Told Her Its For Her Essential Oils Which She Really Into......Sneaky Bastard I Know But What You Expect From A Ball Less Dawg In A Thong
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the links, will check that out. But that visual of @The Dawg in a thong is just wrong brother  Very cool, hadn't looked at this but new research project  And good play with the "essential oils" angle, you dog you


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Not a problem on the derail, once in a while we get on this very topic, last couple of seasons have sucked up here in Ontario so I drool at @BobBitchen escapades on Mammoth! I still ski & board but nothing like some of the hardcore guys like BobBitchen


I was online last week shopping for some more lights (a couple of COB'S)
And ended up with these


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I was online last week shopping for some more lights (a couple of COB'S)
> And ended up with these
> View attachment 4181491


How You Play That Thing????


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 15, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Thanks for sharing the links, will check that out. But that visual of @The Dawg in a thong is just wrong brother  Very cool, hadn't looked at this but new research project  And good play with the "essential oils" angle, you dog you


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I was online last week shopping for some more lights (a couple of COB'S)
> And ended up with these
> View attachment 4181491


Lol, it would seem you do that on a regular basis, nice!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

Grow Harder said:


> Subbed.. you are a helluva grower.


Hey thanks man, missed this earlier. A little bit of everything... and bonus skiing and boarding conversations on the side if that's your thing


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2018)

Males are cool. Here's that Panama male, 1st pic at day 4, 2nd pic tonight at day 16. It was a clone in a cup, I took 2 clones off it, threw it in a 1 gal fabric pot, into the 2x2 tent and flipped it. 

It'll be ready to harvest by Sunday/Monday 

  

Cheers


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> P.S. hoping to move to CO soon, show me where those powdery tree runs are at, @BobBitchen
> What’s your home turf, if I may derail this thread a bit?


 
Last year was pretty much a bust in co.

Dropped some blue Harley yesterday.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2018)

Give Sun Valley, in Idaho, a chance if you are ever in the area.

That was a huge complex.

But Mammoth is enough for most West Coasters. 

(Big Bear is a tide-over but our little local thing)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Give Sun Valley, in Idaho, a chance if you are ever in the area.
> 
> That was a huge complex.
> 
> ...


Baldy in Idaho is a huge resort, tons of area. That and the surrounding area was my old stomping grounds. Flashing back to Galena pass, 1999, jumping over highway 75 on Easter Sunday.

I am waiting on my first GPS harvest, and I could not be more pleased. 1-2 weeks to go.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 16, 2018)

Funny you guys are mentioning Idaho-me & the ole lady was jus talkin bout a camping trip there soon last night-never been west of Chicago so i really want to go to Idaho & Montana


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2018)

I haven't done Idaho yet.
Im gonna try and make it to Bogus Basin this coming season, a friend is mountain manager there.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Funny you guys are mentioning Idaho-me & the ole lady was jus talkin bout a camping trip there soon last night-never been west of Chicago so i really want to go to Idaho & Montana


Send me a message if you get serious about that, I have local expertise if you are seeking the real wilderness. Let me know what you’re into, I have the hook.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I haven't done Idaho yet.
> Im gonna try and make it to Bogus Basin this coming season, a friend is mountain manager there.


Not Don? Couldn’t be...Steve the cat guy, or old man McDonald? ...now I am revealing too much. 

The staff has probably changed since my days there.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Send me a message, if you get serious about that, I have local expertise if you are seeking the real wilderness.


Haha-real wilderness for me is in the rv-but iam serious bout the trip-we were planning & talking jus last night-would like to meet up w/anyone on the way to burn some budz & throw back some sudz


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not Don? Couldn’t be...Steve the cat guy, or old man McDonald? ...now I am revealing too much.
> 
> The staff has probably changed since my days there.


No, guy named Brad, he's only been there a few years. He managed a couple of places here in So Cal, and Tahoe. Great skier....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> No, guy named Brad, he's only been there a few years. He managed a couple of places here in So Cal, and Tahoe. Great skier....


I always think I know everyone, because it is so often true...not in this case, I think.

But if you are in Idaho, Eastern Oregon, or Montana, and/or if you travel for the purpose of fly fishing anywhere on the planet, y’all should send me a message, that’s my world.

Bonefish, permit, tarpon, snook, black bonito, mahi mahi, roosterfish, drum, milkfish, trout, salmon, char, pike, sheefish, GT’s, bass, barramundi, queenfish, you name it, we book it. Fucking carp...my business partner will guide you for free, lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Haha-real wilderness for me is in the rv-but iam serious bout the trip-we were planning & talking jus last night-would like to meet up w/anyone on the way to burn some budz & throw back some sudz


Hell yeah, man. Check out Dagger Falls campground in Idaho, depends on your route, but the area around there... hard to knock.
Montana has charms, but I only know the southwestern part well, where the good fishing is.

Western MT and central Idaho, legit primitive wilderness abounds.

If you make it near that area and want to burn one down, let me know and I will make the drive.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2018)

Couple of bud shots, day 21 from flip. Looking ready to take some Panama pollen 

Blue Ripper BX1 P5

 

Columbian Gold P1, some early purps showing 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Aug 19, 2018)

The girls had a little party, invited the Panama boyz and had some fun at day 21 

Finished stretching, starting to stack across the board, looking healthy going into full-on flowering.

  

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 19, 2018)

GroErr said:


> The girls had a little party, invited the Panama boyz and had some fun at day 21
> 
> Finished stretching, starting to stack across the board, looking healthy going into full-on flowering.
> 
> ...


----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hell yeah, man. Check out Dagger Falls campground in Idaho, depends on your route, but the area around there... hard to knock.
> Montana has charms, but I only know the southwestern part well, where the good fishing is.
> 
> Western MT and central Idaho, legit primitive wilderness abounds.
> ...


Open invite on my end about going fishing and burning bowls if you guys are in Montana.
Mountains for days right out my front door.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I always think I know everyone, because it is so often true...not in this case, I think.
> 
> But if you are in Idaho, Eastern Oregon, or Montana, and/or if you travel for the purpose of fly fishing anywhere on the planet, y’all should send me a message, that’s my world.
> 
> Bonefish, permit, tarpon, snook, black bonito, mahi mahi, roosterfish, drum, milkfish, trout, salmon, char, pike, sheefish, GT’s, bass, barramundi, queenfish, you name it, we book it. Fucking carp...my business partner will guide you for free, lol.


I usually head up to Yakutat Alaska in early August to catch the Coho running in to the Situk River. The past f re w years I have chose to not go, because there are hardly any fish. Hopefully the population will be better in the next few years.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 20, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I'm a lightweight, I don't need no stinkin' press  That jar of finger hash is more than enough if I want to get blasted
> 
> However, for you folks who can never get high enough, that's a damn nice return you got there @The Dawg, must be the genetics  Once I get some work done on the Dream Ripper, the concentrate returns on that should be as good as Blue Harley and Blue Ripper, possibly better, sticky stuff!


A neighbor just hired me to build a press. Shipping to Alaska is out of the question. "You're a machinist and welder and mechanic. Can you build me this?" A YouTube of a guy squishing. Nice heated platens with isolation pads to insulate. "You can use it if you'll build it and I'll pay still."

I'll say you will.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> A neighbor just hired me to build a press. Shipping to Alaska is out of the question. "You're a machinist and welder and mechanic. Can you build me this?" A YouTube of a guy squishing. Nice heated platens with isolation pads to insulate. "You can use it if you'll build it and I'll pay still."
> 
> I'll say you will.


Sounds like a retirement project when I get bored & my tolerance goes up  Google a bit, get some tips from here & build one. They're expensive up here in Canada too, shitty supply chain and expensive shipping. Better to buy the parts & build I agree.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## GroErr (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like these took, 24 hours after hitting them, looks like the Panama Boyz did their duty 

Panama x Blue Ripper BX1-5

 

Panama x Columbian Gold P1

 

Panama x Skunk #1 P7

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 22, 2018)

*SLUT <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<I Call That EMOJI The Skull Fuck *


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 22, 2018)

Now On A Serious Note My D- Limonene Arrive Today. All I'm Missing Is A Stand To Hold My Extraction Tube And A Food Dehydrator. I Pick Up My Vacuum Pump Last Weekend When Harbor Freight Had A 25% Off Sale 

 
 

Now Anit My Cati Cute


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Now On A Serious Note My D- Limonene Arrive Today. All I'm Missing Is A Stand To Hold My Extraction Tube And A Food Dehydrator. I Pick Up My Vacuum Pump Last Weekend When Harbor Freight Had A 25% Off Sale
> 
> View attachment 4185407
> View attachment 4185408
> ...


Nice! Looks like the mad-Dawg lab is coming together nicely. Are those peyote? Last time I did peyote was 1978


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Males are cool. Here's that Panama male, 1st pic at day 4, 2nd pic tonight at day 16. It was a clone in a cup, I took 2 clones off it, threw it in a 1 gal fabric pot, into the 2x2 tent and flipped it.
> 
> It'll be ready to harvest by Sunday/Monday
> 
> ...


Just haven’t had much luck harvesting n storing pollen. Frustrating as &%#€


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2018)

I used a DIxie paper plate in the early morning. Internet is slow today. I will post pictures later.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice! Looks like the mad-Dawg lab is coming together nicely. Are those peyote? Last time I did peyote was 1978


Nope Just Another Variety Of My Japanese Mango Plant  However I May Drop A Few Buttons In Some Honey Oh Hell You Said 1978 Flash Back To Fall Central Cali.We Hiked Up Jacks Peak And Of Course We Did A Bunch Of Mushrooms And I Get This Wild Idea To Ski Down Jacks Peak Using Nothing But The Fall Leaves.You Would Be Surprised On How Far You Can Go Using Nothing But Sneakers And Leaves


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Just haven’t had much luck harvesting n storing pollen. Frustrating as &%#€


It definitely can be frustrating, the biggest killer issue is humidity, you can't collect it in a high RH environment or it'll go all sticky on you and basically useless or questionable for viability. I lost a batch around this time last year while collecting it as the RH in the basement was like 60-65% at the time (July/August are usually brutally humid outside here). Now I'm collecting it quickly, then filter/process it upstairs where the RH is usually much better like under 50%. I got lucky when collecting this Panama, RH was high but we got a couple of thunderstorms which dropped the RH to below 50% for a couple of days, right when I was collecting.

For storing, I store it in a well sealed container, inside a mason jar, full of rice. It's lasted as short as 4 months, and more recently as long as 9 months with the Blue Ripper pollen, that's about the longest I've had it viable where I could trust it. It can be very frustrating using old pollen that is no longer viable


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I used a DIxie paper plate in the early morning. Internet is slow today. I will post pictures later.


This Panama collection, I put a couple of sheets of parchment paper on the ground around the pot, then just tapped a couple of branches to get enough to hit the girls in the flower room. Amazing how much I got off those few taps. Then I collected the rest like I normally do, cut a branch at a time, shake them into a large freezer bag until I get them all. Then I filter that through a strainer to get rid of any plant material and straight into a container, inside a mason jar with rice, into the freezer. I left the parchment paper and collected quite a bit more doing that because when you cut the branches, pollen flies everywhere. I just scraped the parchment paper with a credit card and ended up with quite a bit more, on top of what I shook into the bag. Filled a little 15g bottle I grabbed at the dollar store 1/2 way.

Trick when collecting for storage is to do it all very fast, in a low RH environment. and don't let it sit in any sort of plant material. Otherwise it can get moisture in it and then it's pretty well useless.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Nope Just Another Variety Of My Japanese Mango Plant  However I May Drop A Few Buttons In Some Honey Oh Hell You Said 1978 Flash Back To Fall Central Cali.We Hiked Up Jacks Peak And Of Course We Did A Bunch Of Mushrooms And I Get This Wild Idea To Ski Down Jacks Peak Using Nothing But The Fall Leaves.You Would Be Surprised On How Far You Can Go Using Nothing But Sneakers And Leaves


Right, forgot you only grow mango's, nice, would love to try my hand at growing some of those mago's, it's been a while 

lol, you have to be high to think that skiing on leaves is a sport


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> you have to be high to think that skiing on leaves is a sport


 back to skiing......


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> back to skiing......View attachment 4185702


On grass this time, but yeah still skiing - lol

Or was it that he was high on grass and maybe _thought_ he was skiing? Mushrooms can confuse the mind a bit - lol


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> On grass this time, but yeah still skiing - lol
> 
> Or was it that he was high on grass and maybe _thought_ he was skiing? Mushrooms can confuse the mind a bit - lol


Nope Not Confused And I Understand Your Hesitancy Where The Only Daring Thing The Uptight Canook Of The North Do Is Watch Maple Syrup Drip From A Tree


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2018)

Nah, have done some pretty dumb shit on shrooms and peyote buttons myself. Never sure if it happened the way I remember it though, have to confirm things with old buddies sometimes


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Aug 24, 2018)

Watching bro, can u just run me down on ur specs? I love the grow. I saw ur running cobs cree and citi, how many watts? And what size room are you flowering in?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> It definitely can be frustrating, the biggest killer issue is humidity, you can't collect it in a high RH environment or it'll go all sticky on you and basically useless or questionable for viability. I lost a batch around this time last year while collecting it as the RH in the basement was like 60-65% at the time (July/August are usually brutally humid outside here). Now I'm collecting it quickly, then filter/process it upstairs where the RH is usually much better like under 50%. I got lucky when collecting this Panama, RH was high but we got a couple of thunderstorms which dropped the RH to below 50% for a couple of days, right when I was collecting.
> 
> For storing, I store it in a well sealed container, inside a mason jar, full of rice. It's lasted as short as 4 months, and more recently as long as 9 months with the Blue Ripper pollen, that's about the longest I've had it viable where I could trust it. It can be very frustrating using old pollen that is no longer viable


Stored In refrig or just out in jar? Tks rocking it as always!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Watching bro, can u just run me down on ur specs? I love the grow. I saw ur running cobs cree and citi, how many watts? And what size room are you flowering in?


Hey thanks for popping in, flowering room is 4x9.5', usable flowering space is ~3.5 x 8' as I leave a little room to get to the back when watering etc.

Running a total of 800w of COBs, key is they're spread across 6 bars so I can spread the light evenly across whatever canopy I'm running. They're all Cree 3590's except one 200w (dimmable, usually running 150w) Citi 1212/90 cri, all are driven by Meanwell drivers @1400ma. That bar is 42" wide so I can cover off the full 4ft. span, it sits at the back of the room where I usually stick the 2x largest plants to utilize the full 4ft across the back of the room. Basically for lighting I try and give them close to ~30w/sq.ft.

As important, the environment is maintained through various controls, mainly using variable controllers on the incoming air and exhaust, but dehumidifier has a role, particularly through summer months where I like to run the temps the same 24/7.

Temps: 78-82F, through summer I keep those temps the same lights on/lights off. Through mid-winter usually drops to 72-75F lights off, 78-82F lights on.

RH: Lights on can go as high as 60%, lights off set to 55% max, dehuey kicks in during lights off only to maintain that range of 53-57%. This is what enables me to keep the temps the same lights-off through summer (dehuey generates enough heat to maintain temps).

Airflow: fans on either side of the room 24/7. Intake and exhaust inline fans on variable controllers run 24/7, I adjust the incoming variable controller mainly depending on the season, exhaust typically runs about 1/2 speed year round. The intake inline fan that is tied into my HVAC plenum, that allows me to pull cool AC air in through summer, warm furnace air through winter to control temps by adjusting the controller speed.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Stored In refrig or just out in jar? Tks rocking it as always!


Thanks @Pig4buzz, once it's ready to store I keep it in the freezer. To use it I take it out a few hours before to fully thaw and get rid of any moisture on the outside of the jar/pollen containers. When I'm done with it, I re-freeze it.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Thanks @Pig4buzz, once it's ready to store I keep it in the freezer. To use it I take it out a few hours before to fully thaw and get rid of any moisture on the outside of the jar/pollen containers. When I'm done with it, I re-freeze it.


Tks know I ask that before. Tks for your time


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Tks know I ask that before. Tks for your time


No problem, good luck with the next pollen harvest. I know how frustrating it can be, you wait for weeks and nothing #$%! Even worse, if you get either a dud male or pollen goes sterile, you wait out the flowering to find no seeds, now that one sucks, but shit happens as they say, next... lol


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Aug 24, 2018)

That's awesome man thanks for the info I'm building another led bulb array just for cost reasons. Got my eyes on a 600w hps, but until then I'm thinking a 3x3 or a 4x2 haven't decided, and 30 9 watt bulbs (270w) the array I have drawn would allow 30 in a 24x24 inch area, but I'm wondering if I should spread em out more. I've pulled 4 oz of 14 bulbs so I know its possible. And I think I have my soil and feed dialed in as of right now so I wanna shoot for 8-12 with this 270. What do you feed?


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Aug 24, 2018)

Also I got an awesome male this year from a bag any tips for pollinating? Also how much quicker are males to finish in your experiences. Can't find an eta on mature males at all. Got him separated from the girls. Getting maybe 6hrs of direct sun not much more, want to force him to finish faster if possible so i can start pollinating my other bag seeds lol. Still dialing in this new phone sorry for the botched pics.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> That's awesome man thanks for the info I'm building another led bulb array just for cost reasons. Got my eyes on a 600w hps, but until then I'm thinking a 3x3 or a 4x2 haven't decided, and 30 9 watt bulbs (270w) the array I have drawn would allow 30 in a 24x24 inch area, but I'm wondering if I should spread em out more. I've pulled 4 oz of 14 bulbs so I know its possible. And I think I have my soil and feed dialed in as of right now so I wanna shoot for 8-12 with this 270. What do you feed?


Hey no problem, yeah if you build something just watch that spread, typically with COBs they're about a foot apart, bulbs you'd likely want to go closer. Sounds like you know what you're doing if you're getting close to 1gpw with bulbs, nice haul.

Feeding has a lot of variables, your medium being the biggest. I run about 50/50 soil and Pro-mix, it tends to carry them through veg with very little feeding here & there as needed. In flowering they get the last up-pot within a week of flowering so early on its very little like 350 ppm, then once they're into the stretch I increase to 450ppm usually every other watering, and an extra water-only every 2 feeds, kind of like feed-water-feed-water-water and repeat. But again, the amount can depend on your medium, it's better to test slowly and make adjustments as you see results. I still use AN A&B only, it's easy, works, and I use very little so it's not a big cost for me. I've used Jack's Citrus and grown some trees outdoor with it, they all work, it's a matter of dialling it into your medium/environment.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 24, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Also I got an awesome male this year from a bag any tips for pollinating? Also how much quicker are males to finish in your experiences. Can't find an eta on mature males at all. Got him separated from the girls. Getting maybe 6hrs of direct sun not much more, want to force him to finish faster if possible so i can start pollinating my other bag seeds lol. Still dialing in this new phone sorry for the botched pics.


Nice, making your own seeds is a great way to save some cash and make some potential fire. Only thing with bag seed is you don't know the source so watch for hermies when you start flowering out the offspring.

I have about 8 males going right now, sats, indicas, and hybrids. I've found they flower and are ready to harvest within 20-25 days, 22-23 is pretty typical/average. If you flip your males a day or two before the females (when running them in separate areas) they'll be ready when your females are ready to take pollen. If you're open pollinating you just flip them together and they'll synch up on their own, that is the male will be ready at the same time the females are. Nature knows what's what when it comes to sex, even plants 

For pollinating there's a hundred ways, all you need to do is collect some of the pollen, as simple as putting a piece of parchment paper under a branch or two and tapping them (in an enclosed area of course for this method). Then take that pollen, a small artists paint brush (I buy them at the dollar store) and paint the pollen on the buds when they've hit around 3 weeks from the flip. It doesn't take a lot of pollen, and it flies around so be careful that other flowering plants that you don't want seeded are not around.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuck man your full of more info than I thought haha. Thanks bro I love getting insight from some seasoned vets


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2018)

Look at the buds at day 28 from flip, about 1/2 way there 

Blue Harley F1/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P5

 

Columbian Ripper F1/P6

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1/P4

 

Skunk #1 P7

 

Columbian Gold P1

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice frost!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Nice frost!


Cheers JD, should be snowing pretty good in there by the end of this run


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2018)

Full room shot of the ladies, day 28/4 weeks from flip. Time to fatten them up a bit 

 
 

Blue Harley (front-right) and Columbian Gold (back-left corner) under natural light

 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 27, 2018)

I love your work GroErr. What mesh do you use for your drysift? Do you use a single 100u mesh?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 27, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I love your work GroErr. What mesh do you use for your drysift? Do you use a single 100u mesh?


See post below 



GroErr said:


> Ouch, that does sounds like a bit of a mess. I've run bubble in the bags and it works fine, I just don't smoke that much hash and if I do I have a perpetual jar of finger hash that's much better than any bubble hash I've tried.
> 
> $350 for a sift box seems steep. A while back I'd posted some screens I found on Ali Express, cheap, better for handling & processing. You can run it while sitting on a couch with these which was my driver. I had a sift screen that I'd made, simple wood frame and stainless steel screen (you want stainless). The only issue with it was bending over it processing was a back killer. With these sieves below you can grab a catch tray, multiple screens (different mesh sizes) etc. depending on what you want your sift for.
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 27, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I love your work GroErr. What mesh do you use for your drysift? Do you use a single 100u mesh?


Hey thanks, see that post that @SSGrower Kindly linked (thanks, I wouldn't have remembered - lol) for more details. Currently just using them for edibles so using that 80 mesh/177u which is perfectly fine and yields more. I may grab a 200 mesh/74 micron to have the odd smoking treat next time I'm in there.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah I think I saw your post up on Chucker's Paradise, sounds much the same as this one. Kick ass potency, dirt, spicy, has something like thyme in there. When it cures it sweeten's up some, musty and spices in there. Didn't like the flavour much until it cured for a couple of weeks, it's not bad at all now. I got really lucky with this one, finishes in 7 weeks in my environment, likely 8 weeks under normal 12/12.
> 
> This one's from WoS, regular seed, was yours the same?


Hi:
A real Colombian Gold have the same floration time as an old real Haze, same times more than 20 weeks... 
Salud.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Hi:
> A real Colombian Gold have the same floration time as an old real Haze, same times more than 20 weeks...
> Salud.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Hi:
> A real Colombian Gold have the same floration time as an old real Haze, same times more than 20 weeks...
> Salud.


Whatever, I've seen your posts in a lot of the sativa threads, you come across rude and make a lot of ASSumptions. I grow them out, if they're fire, they're good and usually crossed out, simple with no pre-determined results or agenda. That's how I roll, name brands or trying to track the source of every seed I pop is not on my agenda nor productive. Carry on, there's enough threads on the site for you to stay off this one.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Whatever, I've seen your posts in a lot of the sativa threads, you come across rude and make a lot of ASSumptions. I grow them out, if they're fire, they're good and usually crossed out, simple with no pre-determined results or agenda. That's how I roll, name brands or trying to track the source of every seed I pop is not on my agenda nor productive. Carry on, there's enough threads on the site for you to stay off this one.



You're liyin about me . I have been very polite. If you do well, I only become rude when after posting messages like the one I give you, people without education insult me for free.
Like you: I only tell you a true without any insults, but you reply me with an "ASS" in your mouth. It talks about your education n your hipocresy.
Anyway please continue buying WOS seeds: I have poor friends(even more than me) that earns their children's food making bulks seeds to be selled to people as you.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> You're liyin about me . I have been very polite. If you do well, I only become rude when after posting messages like the one I give you, people without education insult me for free.
> Like you: I only tell you a true without any insults, but you reply me with an "ASS" in your mouth. It talks about your education n your hipocresy.
> Anyway please continue buying WOS seeds: I have poor friends(even more than me) that earns their children's food making bulks seeds to be selled to people as you.


Lol, leave. You aren't needed here .

As to GroErr, your Columbian budshots look most appealing to me. They seem to really sparkle, look like they've been spritzed with glue and dusted with diamonds.

Of course, i went back and looked at your Blue Ripper shots and they are gorgeous as well.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> You're liyin about me . I have been very polite. If you do well, I only become rude when after posting messages like the one I give you, people without education insult me for free.
> Like you: I only tell you a true without any insults, but you reply me with an "ASS" in your mouth. It talks about your education n your hipocresy.
> Anyway please continue buying WOS seeds: I have poor friends(even more than me) that earns their children's food making bulks seeds to be selled to people as you.


I have a degree in Computer Science and another in Psychology just because I found it interesting. I also have a non-official degree in street smarts and social behaviour. You should educate yourself in the latter before you come on a public site spewing your obvious lack of either.

Carry on, I already have, next comes ignore, report, or both. Cheers.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Lol, leave. You aren't needed here .
> 
> As to GroErr, your Columbian budshots look most appealing to me. They seem to really sparkle, look like they've been spritzed with glue and dusted with diamonds.
> 
> Of course, i went back and looked at your Blue Ripper shots and they are gorgeous as well.


Yes but they're not "real", fake weed, if that's fake weed, bring it on mofo! lol Cheers and thanks for the support.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yes but they're not "real", fake weed, if that's fake weed, bring it on mofo! lol Cheers and thanks for the support.


Damn If Your Chit Is Fake I Hate To See What You Could Do With The Real Chit. Hell You Could Call The Real Chit Godzilla....... Call Out The Reserves !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 28, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Damn If Your Chit Is Fake I Hate To See What You Could Do With The Real Chit. Hell You Could Call The Real Chit Godzilla....... Call Out The Reserves !!!!!!!!!


Just you wait until I get my hands on some real weed, buahaha 

He's splitting hairs all over the site on what's a real sativa and what's not. I'd posted after the initial run that it certainly was nothing like the CG of the 70's, but good weed is good weed regardless of where it comes from or how long it takes to finish. According to him sativas aren't "real" sativas if they don't run 14-16 weeks (100+ days was his actual quote). That's funny because the Panama pheno I finished in 10 weeks was the real deal, _same shit I smoked in the 70's_ and 100% sativa. ACE must not know what they're talking about though, or I got a fake pheno, plus technology and grow methods have evolved a little since the 70's 

Time to go and find some real weed to grow and cross, will have to start all over again, going to cull everything I have and grow some real weed!


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Just you wait until I get my hands on some real weed, buahaha
> 
> He's splitting hairs all over the site on what's a real sativa and what's not. I'd posted after the initial run that it certainly was nothing like the CG of the 70's, but good weed is good weed regardless of where it comes from or how long it takes to finish. According to him sativas aren't "real" sativas if they don't run 14-16 weeks (100+ days was his actual quote). That's funny because the Panama pheno I finished in 10 weeks was the real deal, _same shit I smoked in the 70's_ and 100% sativa. ACE must not know what they're talking about though, or I got a fake pheno, plus technology and grow methods have evolved a little since the 70's
> 
> Time to go and find some real weed to grow and cross, will have to start all over again, going to cull everything I have and grow some real weed!


Lmao Just Like In The Led Section Where Dick Sizing Is At A All Time High.1 Thing I Know For Sure Is I Have A Little Pecker 







Or Maybe This Peckerwood Needs A


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I have a degree in Computer Science and another in Psychology just because I found it interesting. I also have a non-official degree in street smarts and social behaviour. You should educate yourself in the latter before you come on a public site spewing your obvious lack of either.
> 
> Carry on, I already have, next comes ignore, report, or both. Cheers.


Fine. When I said "education" I was really wanted to mean "manners"; the first step In any " education":


GroErr said:


> (...)make a lot of ASSumptions. (...)





GroErr said:


> . According to him sativas aren't "real" sativas if they don't run 14-16 weeks (100+ days was his actual quote).


You are liying again (or maybe you arent able to read fine): I was only talking about the real Colombian Gold.
And mix Asociación de Cannabicultores Españoles with World of Seeds is a serious insult to A.C.E. 
Do not stain A.C.E. by comparing or mixing them with W.O.S.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Fine. When I said "education" I was really wanted to mean "manners":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen to her 
 
Listen to her


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Fine. When I said "education" I was really wanted to mean "manners"; the first step In any " education":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are You Circumcised????????????


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Are You Circumcised????????????


You have to free yourself from that obsession for my penis. This thread is not about sexual encounters or to able you to find a boyfriend (besides, I'm sure you're not my type)...
Try to think n talk about marihuana with me In this thread.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> You have to free yourself from that obsession for my penis. This thread is not about sexual encounters or to able you to find a boyfriend (besides, I'm sure you're not my type)...
> Try to think n talk about marihuana with me In this thread.


Answer The Question Troll Instead Of Deflecting It.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Dick Sizing





The Dawg said:


> Are You Circumcised????????????





The Dawg said:


> Answer The Question Troll Instead Of Deflecting It.


... it has given you strength to know things about my penis, I see ... I repeat to you again: Try to remove it from yours mind and mouth; that obsession is not healthy. And try to talk to me only about marijuana, that I have not asked you never if you have your ass shaved or any other intimate question...


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> ... it has given you strength to know things about my penis, I see ... I repeat to you again: Try to remove it from yours mind and mouth; that obsession is not healthy. And try to talk to me only about marijuana, that I have not asked you never if you have your ass shaved or any other intimate question...


Why On Earth Would I Want To Have A Conversation With A Troll that Cant Answer A Simple Question??????FYI Your Colombian Gold Is Nothing More Than A Cheap Imitation Of The True Goldie Yea That's Right Were Talking Acapulco Gold


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> ... it has given you strength to know things about my penis, I see ... I repeat to you again: Try to remove it from yours mind and mouth; that obsession is not healthy. And try to talk to me only about marijuana, that I have not asked you never if you have your ass shaved or any other intimate question...


Hey douchebag-get the fook outta here w/your goofy ass-why would you post a bunch of nonsense on this awesome thread?


----------



## tatonka (Aug 28, 2018)

How rude of you @Montuno


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2018)

Whos this rude **** then...? 























haha couldnt resist that...


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2018)

I think that you all might understand why I thought of this amazing old song!





I find true Sativas annoying when it comes to indoor growing, but I still have some
learning to do. :0)


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2018)

Here: we can all sing along:


> *I don't have time to stand here with you
> Fighting about the size of my dick*
> I've got a meeting to get to
> And a gun to pick up first
> ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love hash, there will be times all goes a couple weeks with out smoking bud
> (More so in the winter for some reason)
> I just picked up a trim tray,
> I use to trim into stainless steel bowls , it’s proven it’s worth after a few hours . View attachment 4174089View attachment 4174090
> ...


Same here and I don't know why but I smoke a lot more hash in the winter too


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Same here and I don't know why but I smoke a lot more hash in the winter too


After I wrote that, I was chatting with someone else about hash making ....
Then it hit me...
I smoke more hash in the winter because I make more in the winter, I make more in the winter because doing it in a cold environment gives you more time to work n a better product n larger yields. 
Running a p of flowers at -30 will out do +20c to the point it’s not worth doing imo . 

If I had a walk in freezer I’d use it in the summer months.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> After I wrote that, I was chatting with someone else about hash making ....
> Then it hit me...
> I smoke more hash in the winter because I make more in the winter, I make more in the winter because doing it in a cold environment gives you more time to work n a better product n larger yields.
> Running a p of flowers at -30 will out do +20c to the point it’s not worth doing imo .
> ...


True true, even for sifting I like to have everything cold/frozen. Never thought of that for doing hash runs, running them outside in winter would actually be easier and more productive.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> True true, even for sifting I like to have everything cold/frozen. Never thought of that for doing hash runs, running them outside in winter would actually be easier and more productive.


It’s like going from SE bulbs to DEs 
The glads don’t clog the screen as bad , not rushing, more time to work, everything is a plus ,except it sucks to be the maker when it’s -20/-30 out n your playing with ice water. 
I use neoprene gloves for Duck hunting .


----------



## GroErr (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s like going from SE bulbs to DEs
> The glads don’t clog the screen as bad , not rushing, more time to work, everything is a plus ,except it sucks to be the maker when it’s -20/-30 out n your playing with ice water.
> I use neoprene gloves for Duck hunting .


Definitely on the gloves, when it hits -20 or lower can't see sticking my bare hands anywhere near the slush  I've done winter camping in the past and a lot of skiing/boarding but when it hits a certain temp there's no toughing it out, be prepared, or be prepared for some serious pain


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2018)

Two of the early bird phenos at day 33 from flip, both will finish in 49-53 days and showing the frost 

Blue Harley

 

Columbian Gold (fake version, I'll take this fake weed anytime)

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Two of the early bird phenos at day 33 from flip, both will finish in 49-53 days and showing the frost
> 
> Blue Harley
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 1, 2018)

Little tip for everyone here:

Click the users name, then click "Ignore", it magically removes them from the conversation. Who ever invented the internetz did a great job.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Little tip for everyone here:
> 
> Click the users name, then click "Ignore", it magically removes them from the conversation. Who ever invented the internetz did a great job.


Thanks for the tip, had to view ignored content to see his post, reported, hopefully the mods will take care of him now since he doesn't seem to get that he's not welcome here


----------



## GroErr (Sep 1, 2018)

Hope everyone enjoys the labour day weekend, heading up north for the weekend so won't be around for a coupe of days, please don't feed the trolls while I'm away


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2018)

"But here's what I choose To take me into the night
You beautiful and drunk and singing softly to yourself"

Hmm hhmm hmmm hmmm!

That Fake Colombian reminds me of the "fake headband" that was part of The Dog.
I think that its creator has embraced the idea and it goes by "Sour Kush AKA Headband".

A Rose by any other name say I. I have a "SKAKAHB" on my shelf.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Thanks for the tip, had to view ignored content to see his post, reported, hopefully the mods will take care of him now since he doesn't seem to get that he's not welcome here


Glad you reported it, now back to our regularly scheduled programming


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 3, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> haven't done GT.
> I usually just stay at Mammoth, June on a powder day.
> But I have the Ikon pass this coming season, so I may explore a bit .


You bought the Ikon Pass? Which one? Unlimited or base?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2018)

Girls survived the long weekend in better shape than I am, going to be an early night 

Day 36 from flip, so 5 weeks yesterday, group shots & individual bud shots before lights on.

 
 

Blue Harley F1/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P3

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P2

 

Blue Ripper BX1/P5

 

Columbian Ripper F1/P6

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1/P4

 

Skunk #1 P7

 

Columbian Gold P1

 

Cheers


----------



## Porky101 (Sep 5, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Girls survived the long weekend in better shape than I am, going to be an early night
> 
> Day 36 from flip, so 5 weeks yesterday, group shots & individual bud shots before lights on.
> 
> ...


Im impressed with how developed they look under cobs. Usually after 30 days I have flowers appearing ..... I'm running similar specs to you but your plants look like they are flowering faster than mine .... What's your secret ?!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2018)

Porky101 said:


> Im impressed with how developed they look under cobs. Usually after 30 days I have flowers appearing ..... I'm running similar specs to you but your plants look like they are flowering faster than mine .... What's your secret ?!


Lol, thanks, I don't do secrets 

Not sure if you have the following but they definitely made the difference for me in finishing times and how quickly they develop early on.

Timer: 11.5/12.5 (main lights)
Pre-lights-on: 1w/sq.ft of 660nm initiators (10 minutes)
At lights-off: 1w/sq.ft. of 730nm initiators (10 minutes)


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2018)

I call shenanigans !
No one grows dank like that without some super secret shit !!
spill it G.....


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 5, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I call shenanigans !
> No one grows dank like that without some super secret shit !!
> spill it G.....


Psssst The Secret Is In The Fake Super Secret Chit.Shhhhhhhh Plus A Little Birdy Told Me G Uses Fermented Penguin Afterbirth


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 5, 2018)

1st Snow Is Reserved For Some


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I call shenanigans !
> No one grows dank like that without some super secret shit !!
> spill it G.....


Lol, thanks? I do try to share everything if it comes up or I think of it. 

However, there is one secret ingredient that probably contributes a lot, but you have to have been classified as having OCD or you're sol on that secret trick


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Psssst The Secret Is In The Fake Super Secret Chit.Shhhhhhhh Plus A Little Birdy Told Me G Uses Fermented Penguin Afterbirth


lmao, I'm going to name one cross with that CG "The Fake"


----------



## Porky101 (Sep 5, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, thanks, I don't do secrets
> 
> Not sure if you have the following but they definitely made the difference for me in finishing times and how quickly they develop early on.
> 
> ...



I dont, im running 12/12. Im going to try copy your lighting! if you dont mind

Can you send me links too those initiator lights...I have never heard of such things?

Here mine at 35 days. Yours seem bulkier in comparison


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, are we talking about fake weed grown under some fake sammies again? Lol.

Looks like poodle found some more zappa, shocker


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2018)

Porky101 said:


> I dont, im running 12/12. Im going to try copy your lighting! if you dont mind
> 
> Can you send me links too those initiator lights...I have never heard of such things?
> 
> Here mine at 35 days. Yours seem bulkier in comparison


Yeah, try it, it helped bring my finish times down by 5-7 days on average. I made one of them and bought the other but neither company is in business, lol, tough game. There's some good threads, one dedicated to far reds you can check out, lots of info and links there.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-far-red-thread.867665/

Buds look great, bulk/size can vary a lot by strain. A bunch of my crosses are sativa-dom hybrids that tend to put out some nice big colas/buds.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Oh, are we talking about fake weed grown under some fake sammies again? Lol.
> 
> Looks like poodle found some more zappa, shocker


Lol, the Zappa Dawg


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2018)

Couple of the buds at day 41 bringing on the frost 


Blue Harley F1/P1

 

Columbian Ripper F1/P6

 

Columbian Gold P1

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2018)

We all know the secret is beaver poop and beaver water!

Please try to be a little more understanding of the passionate Sativa people. We are few and far between. I am trying to preserve the tradition with as many of the next generation of growers as possible.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Sep 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Nice, making your own seeds is a great way to save some cash and make some potential fire. Only thing with bag seed is you don't know the source so watch for hermies when you start flowering out the offspring.
> 
> I have about 8 males going right now, sats, indicas, and hybrids. I've found they flower and are ready to harvest within 20-25 days, 22-23 is pretty typical/average. If you flip your males a day or two before the females (when running them in separate areas) they'll be ready when your females are ready to take pollen. If you're open pollinating you just flip them together and they'll synch up on their own, that is the male will be ready at the same time the females are. Nature knows what's what when it comes to sex, even plants
> 
> For pollinating there's a hundred ways, all you need to do is collect some of the pollen, as simple as putting a piece of parchment paper under a branch or two and tapping them (in an enclosed area of course for this method). Then take that pollen, a small artists paint brush (I buy them at the dollar store) and paint the pollen on the buds when they've hit around 3 weeks from the flip. It doesn't take a lot of pollen, and it flies around so be careful that other flowering plants that you don't want seeded are not around.


Thanks again dude with your help i think i got my auto and my fem pollinated, the auto is busting at the seems! Its only been flowering since the 21st lol. Should get some cool shit. Thr last pic is the male


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> lmao, I'm going to name one cross with that CG "The Fake"


Then I'm Going To Work On A Cross My Damnself And Call It The Wait For It Wait>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The Fake Out


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2018)

Mohican said:


> We all know the secret is beaver poop and beaver water!
> 
> Please try to be a little more understanding of the passionate Sativa people. We are few and far between. I am trying to preserve the tradition with as many of the next generation of growers as possible.
> 
> ...


Lol, now you've given away my remaining secrets  Everyone's going to want beaver crap nutes and beaver dam water, maybe I'll get a web site up and start selling some 

No one here trashing sativas, specially yours, just the messenger. Cheers Mo, keep growing out those monster sativas in garbage cans


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Thanks again dude with your help i think i got my auto and my fem pollinated, the auto is busting at the seems! Its only been flowering since the 21st lol. Should get some cool shit. Thr last pic is the male


Hey glad it's working out for you, should have plenty of seeds to hunt through for a while


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

*Castoreum* /kæsˈtɔːriəm/ is the exudate from the castor sacs of the mature North American beaver (_Castor canadensis_) and the European beaver (_Castor fiber_).

Castoreum is the yellowish secretion of the castor anal sac. Beavers use castoreum in combination with urine to scent mark territory.[1][2] Both beaver sexes have a pair of castor sacs and a pair of anal glands, located in two cavities under the skin between the pelvis and the base of the tail.[3] The castor sacs are not true glands (endocrine or exocrine) on a cellular level, hence references to these structures as preputial glands, castor glands, or scent glands are misnomers.[4]

It is used as a tincture in some perfumes[5]and as a food additive.[6]

Because of its scent properties castoreum has long been employed in the perfume-making industry, and processed forms of castoreum have also been used as food additives, in the latter case primarily as enhancers of vanilla, strawberry and raspberry flavorings found in products such as iced tea, ice cream, gelatin, candy, fruit-flavored drinks, and yogurt


Don't ask why I know.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> *Castoreum* /kæsˈtɔːriəm/ is the exudate from the castor sacs of the mature North American beaver (_Castor canadensis_) and the European beaver (_Castor fiber_).
> 
> Castoreum is the yellowish secretion of the castor anal sac. Beavers use castoreum in combination with urine to scent mark territory.[1][2] Both beaver sexes have a pair of castor sacs and a pair of anal glands, located in two cavities under the skin between the pelvis and the base of the tail.[3] The castor sacs are not true glands (endocrine or exocrine) on a cellular level, hence references to these structures as preputial glands, castor glands, or scent glands are misnomers.[4]
> 
> ...


Lol, will pm, let's get a site up and create a line of Castoreum based nutes! Will give your weed a more skunky scent


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2018)

Gals at day 42/6 weeks, a couple will be ready in in 7-9 days.

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2018)

These are pretty well done at day 48 from flip 

I have to figure out what if anything changed other than I was running a little higher RH (55-60%) during lights on, these matured way too fast in the last coupe of weeks. Definitely some signs of neglect being away and working stupid hours. Going to give them one more watering and start pulling them Monday.

Not much left to mature on these imo.


Blue Harley

 

Columbian Ripper

 

Columbian Gold

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Your Colombian Looks Like Cotton Candy Yummy


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 15, 2018)

It all looks very greasy..


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Your Colombian Looks Like Cotton Candy Yummy





coreywebster said:


> It all looks very greasy..


Cheers guys, greasy cotton candy... yum 

A lot of them look like shit to me this round, but still good shit  Only one that did well was the Columbian Gold, she liked the hot humid environment. Plus I'd forgotten she's in a 5 gal pot, ran out of clean 3's when I was transplanting them.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 16, 2018)

GroErr said:


> These are pretty well done at day 48 from flip
> 
> I have to figure out what if anything changed other than I was running a little higher RH (55-60%) during lights on, these matured way too fast in the last coupe of weeks. Definitely some signs of neglect being away and working stupid hours. Going to give them one more watering and start pulling them Monday.
> 
> Not much left to mature on these imo.


I've been offline for a while, good to see you're still at it 

It's funny, when I started growing I felt like flowering took forever and was always looking for ways to finish faster (I grew a lot of Sativa doms). My last indoor I had a pair of Jack Herer's that finished super fast, and I felt like the colas never had time to fatten up, it hadn't occurred to me what could be lost by a fast finish. Two JH's in 7 gallon pots with a decent 5 week veg time -- they were from dispensary bought clones, so they were a couple of weeks old from rooting when I got them, and they had sufficiently filled the scrog by the time I flipped them. I ended out with a total of about 6.5oz from the pair... should have been more and I think would have if those colas had time to put on more bulk. 

My best guess for my part in this is that I gave them too much light -- I started with a mix of COBs, running at around 50w/sf, but turned it down about halfway through flower when they started to mature too early. And probably too much time with those funky lizard UV bulbs. I stopped using the UV bulbs when the hairs started to darken too early. I think each strain reacts differently to them and I've never formulated a reliable system for using them. I think I might retire them.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I've been offline for a while, good to see you're still at it
> 
> It's funny, when I started growing I felt like flowering took forever and was always looking for ways to finish faster (I grew a lot of Sativa doms). My last indoor I had a pair of Jack Herer's that finished super fast, and I felt like the colas never had time to fatten up, it hadn't occurred to me what could be lost by a fast finish. Two JH's in 7 gallon pots with a decent 5 week veg time -- they were from dispensary bought clones, so they were a couple of weeks old from rooting when I got them, and they had sufficiently filled the scrog by the time I flipped them. I ended out with a total of about 6.5oz from the pair... should have been more and I think would have if those colas had time to put on more bulk.
> 
> My best guess for my part in this is that I gave them too much light -- I started with a mix of COBs, running at around 50w/sf, but turned it down about halfway through flower when they started to mature too early. And probably too much time with those funky lizard UV bulbs. I stopped using the UV bulbs when the hairs started to darken too early. I think each strain reacts differently to them and I've never formulated a reliable system for using them. I think I might retire them.


Hey good to see you back in town. Definitely a few factors that can speed up finishing. I had a similar run to this last year where they all finished too fast, that was just testing leaving the 35w 660nm on for the first 2 1/2 hours of lights-on. When that happened I put them back to 10 minutes at the start. Other than a little higher RH lights-on I didn't make any lighting changes or anything so I'm kind of scratching my head with this one. Noticed the same issue you mentioned, they didn't have time to fatten up like they usually do, too fast. 

50w/sw./ft. could do it, that's heavy for COBs, I'd imagine too much UV might affect them as well.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2018)

Day 49/7 weeks, they're pretty well all done, very quick finish. Will start pulling some tomorrow and stagger the harvest a bit, leave the seeded one's a bit longer. Last shot with a full room and close up of the Columbian Gold finishing up those purple budz 




Coming up a mix of testers from some recent crosses. I think I have 6 females in the 2x4 tent, have a couple of clones in 1gal's for backup if needed. In the 2x4 there's 2x Blue Ripper BX2's, 2x Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1's, 2x Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1's. Have another 2x Blue Harley BX1's that look almost identical in the 32x32 tent. They all got an up-pot today from 1 gal to 3 gal, will flip next weekend.



Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 16, 2018)

That Columbian getting dressed up nice for you. Love the colors!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 17, 2018)

I think your BR may have a breeder's mark, a genetic tag of sorts.
 
Notice the veins on 1st leaf. Everything that has been touched by br has this (MR, BRxPL, BH), first noticed last run, and not seeing it on anything else.
Curious what you think?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think your BR may have a breeder's mark, a genetic tag of sorts.
> View attachment 4200192
> Notice the veins on 1st leaf. Everything that has been touched by br has this (MR, BRxPL, BH), first noticed last run, and not seeing it on anything else.
> Curious what you think?


I looked closer at some other strains and not as unique as I thought, sorry dude.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> That Columbian getting dressed up nice for you. Love the colors!


Cheers man, she's a looker for sure  She has 2 branches hit by the Panama male with lots of seeds popping out


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I looked closer at some other strains and not as unique as I thought, sorry dude.


I've seen it now that you mention it, but may be common.

One trait that's dominant in the BR's is the large fans around the main have 9-finger leaves. Only the large one's, only on the main cola, the rest are 7's.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2018)

Well, seven weeks is fast but they look great. Enjoy!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Well, seven weeks is fast but they look great. Enjoy!


Cheers JD, most of them turned out alright, let them go since I was away most of the week other than 2 nights to sleep & shower. Good thing the GF can water  Can't seem to be able to train her to harvest for some reason


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2018)

Pulled the remaining plants today, grabbed pics of most as I pulled them over the last week. Most turned out alright, a few extra days tightened them up. Columbian Ripper got a nice fade on her and solid nugs, not bad for a 3 gal. The Columbian Gold in the 5 gal pot has a zip or two on her 

Blue Ripper BX1-P5


 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1-P4, stickiest plant I've ever trimmed 

 
 

Columbian Gold (only 5 gal), wild & crazy sativa, pulled the trellises out of the soil 

 
 

Columbian Ripper F1-P6, nice fade and smells coming off her 

 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the remaining plants today, grabbed pics of most as I pulled them over the last week. Most turned out alright, a few extra days tightened them up. Columbian Ripper got a nice fade on her and solid nugs, not bad for a 3 gal. The Columbian Gold in the 5 gal pot has a zip or two on her
> 
> Blue Ripper BX1-P5
> 
> ...


Those leaves in the last pics look painted, the pink and green look incredible, great work mate


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Those leaves in the last pics look painted, the pink and green look incredible, great work mate


Cheers, want to see how she fades with some cooler temps through the winter. Similar colours to the mother above her but adds the pink. Both are easy trims


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 27, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Girls survived the long weekend in better shape than I am, going to be an early night
> 
> Day 36 from flip, so 5 weeks yesterday, group shots & individual bud shots before lights on.
> 
> ...


Kicking it man. Fire as always!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> Kicking it man. Fire as always!


Hey thanks @jacrispy, going to drop some of those Panama crosses and see if I can get some to germ early for next round. Been on the road so much I'm spinning, slept at home one night this week! Have to up-pot a spare clone as a couple of the late showers in the new batch were males, 1 nice structured and smelly BR x SK1 I may flower out


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2018)

So I f'd up when I went to make a batch of tincture, stoner move, didn't decarb the bud before throwing it into the jar  Rather than try to figure out a way to decarb the tincture (could be a dangerous task ), I turned it into oil. Turned out nice and dark, potent as hell and smells awesome. 18% return, 10g from 56g of bud 

 

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So I f'd up when I went to make a batch of tincture, stoner move, didn't decarb the bud before throwing it into the jar  Rather than try to figure out a way to decarb the tincture (could be a dangerous task ), I turned it into oil. Turned out nice and dark, potent as hell and smells awesome. 18% return, 10g from 56g of bud
> 
> View attachment 4207366
> 
> Cheers


Me Likie


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Me Likie


Like a chunk of black taffy when it cooled, easy to try some dabs in the pipe 

Nice mix of strains in there, a little dab'l do ya


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So I f'd up when I went to make a batch of tincture, stoner move, didn't decarb the bud before throwing it into the jar  Rather than try to figure out a way to decarb the tincture (could be a dangerous task ), I turned it into oil. Turned out nice and dark, potent as hell and smells awesome. 18% return, 10g from 56g of bud
> 
> View attachment 4207366
> 
> Cheers


Could you please state the vintage of that memory card? For all I know that blob could be the size of a sanddollar.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Could you please state the vintage of that memory card? For all I know that blob could be the size of a sanddollar.


That's one of the larger cards, used in my DSLR camera, it's probably 3-4 years old. Didn't capture the thickness of the blob, it's more like a ball and dense, like taffy that's been put in the fridge/freezer. It was soaking for like 4 weeks and had a mix of strains from my 5 gal hash bucket. I just strained it and boiled off the remaining alcohol in a water bath.

Found this online for reference

(Full Size) SD – 32mm (1.25") x 24mm (.95")


----------



## Lola Grows (Sep 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pulled the remaining plants today, grabbed pics of most as I pulled them over the last week. Most turned out alright, a few extra days tightened them up. Columbian Ripper got a nice fade on her and solid nugs, not bad for a 3 gal. The Columbian Gold in the 5 gal pot has a zip or two on her
> 
> Blue Ripper BX1-P5
> 
> ...


 Yum


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Yum


Cheers Lola & thanks for popping in. Love the harvest treats, just doing some trimming and enjoying some fresh finger hash


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2018)

New round starting up, pic @day 6 yesterday, flipped last Sunday. Still trying to sex a couple believe it or not that refuse to show. Unfortunately those tend to be males so might be some adjustments still. Have one more Skunk #1 clone as a filler if needed. All from seed other than the Dream Ripper back-left, was in a 1gal until yesterday and a little spindly so used the trellises to give it some support and reduce the height.

So far, liking the looks and smell of the BR BX2's, very uniform, P2 carried on the rks smells in veg. The BR x SK1 back-right is smelling and looking like the mom. BR x BP P1 is smelling through the roof and has a decent structure, looks like a nice candidate for breeding on (have a BX1 male that looks & smells like this one from this hunt). The BH BX1's at the front are like twins  Let's see what they do 

 

Cheers


----------



## Lola Grows (Sep 30, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Lola & thanks for popping in. Love the harvest treats, just doing some trimming and enjoying some fresh finger hash


Everything looks wonderful , enjoy your hash. I’ll be in from time to time to enjoy the beauty.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2018)

LOL well that sticky sure looks like it worked anyway. 

I am looking forward to an end to the hot days. It is already nicer but I expect more waves.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2018)

Javadog said:


> LOL well that sticky sure looks like it worked anyway.
> 
> I am looking forward to an end to the hot days. It is already nicer but I expect more waves.
> 
> JD


Hey JD, lol I realized I hadn't decarbed about 4 weeks into the tincture. Luckily my GF was with me when I was making the tincture and also didn't remember the decarb. I'm not much for making oil but wasn't going to waste 2 zips of bud 

Finally cooled down here, we had close to a frost last night. Now it's a couple of months wait for the snow, itching to get out on the ski's and board now. Indoor soccer starts up in 2 weeks, in between ball hockey and soccer season (a month) I'm feeling like a slug


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 30, 2018)

ski time baby


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4208031
> ski time baby


Lol, hope you get a good season there Bob, just don't mimic that kid going up the chair


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2018)

I look forward to some great photos. Enjoy!


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey Brother You Still Growing Or Did Ya Retire??


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2018)

He is celebrating the legalization in Canada!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 17, 2018)

I am so excited to run these swing by and take a peek this fall/winter

https://www.rollitup.org/t/blue-ripper-bx2-pheno-3.977882/


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother You Still Growing Or Did Ya Retire??


Lol, long story but it's been like 2 weeks since I logged in here, had a decent excuse though. It goes something like this. I'm in a foreign country, south of the Canadian border and having lunch with a client just before heading home. Come out of the restaurant to head to the airport in my rental car. The rental car, including my luggage and laptop are no longer in the parking spot I left it in, nor any other parking spot  The rest of the story is boring but good thing I had a copy of my passport on my phone and my ID was on me so I could eventually get home #$%! As I always try and look at the bright side, I got a new(er) laptop out of the ordeal? #$%!



Mohican said:


> He is celebrating the legalization in Canada!


Lol, at midnight my neighbour and I smoked a blunt at the end of the driveway and blew the smoke into the street, just because we could and no one could say anything about it


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I am so excited to run these swing by and take a peek this fall/winter
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/blue-ripper-bx2-pheno-3.977882/


Nice to hear you got some dropped, will be checking it out for sure, and good luck!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2018)

Catch up on the current run. Got a couple of nice phenos I'm watching. There's a Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1 that may end up taking the frostiest bud in my garden. It has long node spacing so won't be much of a producer, but damn it's frosty, should be some nice smoke. The Blue Harley BX1/P1 front-right is not far behind it. The Blue Ripper BX2-5/P1 seems to have everything, structure, stacking like a champ, frosty and stacked colas, should pull some weight.

Day 6



Day 10



Day 15



Day 21 (Sunday)



Lights-on shots of that Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1 packing on the frost, Day 24 




Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2018)

LOL they grow up so fast! :0) Nice work as usual Bro.

I still think you're cool, even if you are no longer an Outlaw. :0)


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

Some of the best plants I've ever seen.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2018)

Javadog said:


> LOL they grow up so fast! :0) Nice work as usual Bro.
> 
> I still think you're cool, even if you are no longer an Outlaw. :0)


Cheers JD, love that transition period in the first 3 weeks. Shhh, still an outlaw, I can smoke now, I can grow 4 plants at a time (?), or I can buy weed (schwagg) through the government, for $10-$15/g (not). Been an outlaw since the 70's, too late to change now


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Some of the best plants I've ever seen.


Hey thanks @tatonka, all of those have a common Blue Ripper father, he makes some killer babies


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2018)

Frost check at day 27 from flip...

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Harley BX1/P2

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P2

 

Blue Ripper BX2-5/P2

 

Blue Ripper BX2-5/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1/P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1/P8

 

Cheers


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 20, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Frost check at day 27 from flip...
> 
> Blue Harley BX1/P1
> 
> ...


Been away for a minute and its good to see one of my favorite farmers still killing it. Looks good as always!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Been away for a minute and its good to see one of my favorite farmers still killing it. Looks good as always!


Cheers @NanoGadget been barely on myself last few weeks but the ladies are happy, even with some neglect


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2018)

Pulled this stud last Sunday at day 21. 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1, I hit the P2 female in the cycle on a side branch for some F2's to hunt through.

Nice male, late shower, hollow trunks, smells like the Skunk #1 mother, some colours, and a little frost. Looks like he's good, the branch I hit is all shrivelled/receded 

  

Cheers


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 21, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Pulled this stud last Sunday at day 21.
> 
> Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1, I hit the P2 female in the cycle on a side branch for some F2's to hunt through.
> 
> ...


Open a window... see if we can get some of that beautiful pollen to drift my way!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Open a window... see if we can get some of that beautiful pollen to drift my way!


Lol, neighbours could get pissed. Got a little container stashed away in case it's needed again


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2018)

These two are battling it out for the frostiest bud in the garden, day 28 from flip 

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2018)

Day 28/4 weeks from flip, group and a few random bud shots...

    

Cheers


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, neighbours could get pissed. Got a little container stashed away in case it's needed again


A good thing to have! I really need to get a couple strong males from strains i like and make me a mess of seeds. I just really don't have the space right now.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Been an outlaw since the 70's, too late to change now


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Frost check at day 27 from flip...
> 
> Blue Harley BX1/P1
> 
> ...


Well It's About Time. Now I Can Get Back To Living Vicariously Through Your Pictures


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2018)

The Dawg said:


>


Lol, loved that line. We didn't need participation badges in the 70's either, we just practiced harder to win the real one's, different world then


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> A good thing to have! I really need to get a couple strong males from strains i like and make me a mess of seeds. I just really don't have the space right now.


Yeah space can be an issue, that little tent above with the male is 2x2x4', fits right under my stairs going into the basement, doesn't take a lot of room to make a ton of seeds. Height is sometimes an issue, like that male hit the lights because I had it in a 3gal pot and it hadn't shown me sex until 6 days after the flip. I'd already cut off 2x colas and super-cropped some others to make it fit in there  The problem with males is they essentially keep growing in height until they're ready to harvest, but it's typically only ~3 weeks from the flip to harvest


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Well It's About Time. Now I Can Get Back To Living Vicariously Through Your Pictures


Gotta get back to some growin brother, seeds are ready when you are 

Damn the frost on the Blue Harley and BR x BP is outrageous, looks like I'm spraying them with that fake snow


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2018)

When you top them you can stick the tops in soil and they will keep growing. That is what I did the first few times to control the size and pollen exposure.


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Yeah space can be an issue, that little tent above with the male is 2x2x4', fits right under my stairs going into the basement, doesn't take a lot of room to make a ton of seeds. Height is sometimes an issue, like that male hit the lights because I had it in a 3gal pot and it hadn't shown me sex until 6 days after the flip. I'd already cut off 2x colas and super-cropped some others to make it fit in there  The problem with males is they essentially keep growing in height until they're ready to harvest, but it's typically only ~3 weeks from the flip to harvest


About to start a small run and i was actually thinking that since I don't run anything perpetual (only grow meds for my own use and 1 crop per year is typically more than enough) i may just pop some regs after i harvest and see if i can't get a keeper male. I usually miss the act of growing when I'm between runs anyway, may as well do something productive with my time.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2018)

Mohican said:


> When you top them you can stick the tops in soil and they will keep growing. That is what I did the first few times to control the size and pollen exposure.


Ha, didn't need the extra with that one, it filled the tent  but good tip in the right situation. Cheers @Mohican, hope the harvest is good to you this year


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Lol, loved that line. We didn't need participation badges in the 70's either, we just practiced harder to win the real one's, different world then


Yes It Was And For Keeps Too


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Gotta get back to some growin brother, seeds are ready when you are
> 
> Damn the frost on the Blue Harley and BR x BP is outrageous, looks like I'm spraying them with that fake snow


I Might Be Doing An Old School Organic Soil Grow In Red Cups Come This Jan Pssstttt Shhhhh


----------



## GroErr (Oct 22, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> About to start a small run and i was actually thinking that since I don't run anything perpetual (only grow meds for my own use and 1 crop per year is typically more than enough) i may just pop some regs after i harvest and see if i can't get a keeper male. I usually miss the act of growing when I'm between runs anyway, may as well do something productive with my time.


Sounds like a good pass time, and fruitful for the next round. If you run enough seeds and hit the right cross you can usually find some gold in there.


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like a good pass time, and fruitful for the next round. If you run enough seeds and hit the right cross you can usually find some gold in there.


Just looked through my stash of regs. I've got some old school skunk I'd like to try and get a male out of. Want to cross it with my Orkle.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Just looked through my stash of regs. I've got some old school skunk I'd like to try and get a male out of. Want to cross it with my Orkle.


That would be worth popping those, there are camps that would kill for old skunk, worth a look before they get too old, go for it!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2018)

New CA laws made it so I can't grow in my city any more 

Not even medical. Recreational erased the medicinal laws. This is what we tried warning everybody would happen.

Can't fight stupid. Thanks Trump!


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 23, 2018)

GroErr said:


> That would be worth popping those, there are camps that would kill for old skunk, worth a look before they get too old, go for it!


I'm hopeful that the skunk seeds are still viable. I have a friend that I've known since high school that had been keeping a couple mother plants going since '93 or '94. One is the Skunk and the other is a Northern Lights. He made some S1 seeds from both about 10 years back after his wife got pregnant because he wasn't sure if she was going to let him keep growing. Long story slightly shorter, I ended up with about ten Skunk seeds that he produced by several back crossings from those S1s. No idea how how stable the genetics are but I've been looking for a reason to pop them since i got em. Not a lot of untouched genetics around from that era and I'll be super happy if i can get them to germinate.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2018)

Mohican said:


> New CA laws made it so I can't grow in my city any more
> 
> Not even medical. Recreational erased the medicinal laws. This is what we tried warning everybody would happen.
> 
> Can't fight stupid. Thanks Trump!


Wholly crap that sucks, I'm surprised I hadn't heard more about that but haven't been around much either. No personal other than buying? At least we got a 4 plant limit, I thought that sucked


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> I'm hopeful that the skunk seeds are still viable. I have a friend that I've known since high school that had been keeping a couple mother plants going since '93 or '94. One is the Skunk and the other is a Northern Lights. He made some S1 seeds from both about 10 years back after his wife got pregnant because he wasn't sure if she was going to let him keep growing. Long story slightly shorter, I ended up with about ten Skunk seeds that he produced by several back crossings from those S1s. No idea how how stable the genetics are but I've been looking for a reason to pop them since i got em. Not a lot of untouched genetics around from that era and I'll be super happy if i can get them to germinate.


Yeah for sure, gotta run those, clone and seed them


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2018)

And you know what Mo.....it occurs to me that home growers are more likely
to be bothered by The Man for a Revenue Crime than for a Vice Crime.

The Man wants his money.

P.S. I am waiting in the Feds to fold on this issue. It is past time.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2018)

Javadog said:


> And you know what Mo.....it occurs to me that home growers are more likely
> to be bothered by The Man for a Revenue Crime than for a Vice Crime.
> 
> The Man wants his money.
> ...


It's always about the money. They're just making it legal for them to become the dealers, at the expense of the taxpayers up here. The more things change...


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

The sooner we pull our heads out of our asses and realise its not a partisan thing but a greed thing the better off we will be, I'm not supprised CA wrote themselves into a burrocratic nightmare, but I think we all agree criminal charges are unwarranted for personal use or for providing to those that choose not to grow?
I say this with the greatest respect for mo and no I did not vote for trumpf, i'll grab him by the pussy.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2018)

I was told "let them pass recreational and then we will fix it." Well I don't see anybody fixing it on this ballot! I guess it is time for me to get political. They are going to be sorry now


----------



## GroErr (Oct 24, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I was told "let them pass recreational and then we will fix it." Well I don't see anybody fixing it on this ballot! I guess it is time for me to get political. They are going to be sorry now


Go get'm Mo, can't believe they did that, after so many years of being allowed to grow and then nothing, that's just wrong. Frankly I'm surprised there wasn't some form of uprising with a move like that.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2018)

A few of the frostier ladies coming up, day 34 from flip 

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1/P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1/P8

 

Cheers


----------



## Bud. (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow they look good. Interested to see how they finish up


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2018)

Bud. said:


> Wow they look good. Interested to see how they finish up


Hey thanks, I am too, the 1st three are first runs of those batches from seed, can't wait to test them. Should be done within 3 weeks or so


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2018)

IR camshot highlighting the buds at day 35/5 weeks

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2018)

Full shot of the Blue Harley BX1/P1, may rename this one to White Harley 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2018)

Day 35/5 weeks from the flip, time to fatten them up a bit 

     

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Oct 31, 2018)

Some related frosties at day 37 


Blue Ripper BX2 P5 (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper)

 

Blue Harley BX1 P1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin)

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1 P1

 

Dream Ripper BX1 P8 (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream)

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2018)

Day 42/6 weeks, was trying to get a shot of some individual plants and this shot turned out better, captured the lot. A few bud shots getting frosty, most are starting to turn and slowly fading the larger fans.

Group

 

Blue Harley BX1/P1 

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1 

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1/P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1/P8

 


Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2018)

Lights on, day 42, a couple of weeks for some of these 

   

Cheers


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks Like You Have A Little White Widow In Da Genetic Wood Pile


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Looks Like You Have A Little White Widow In Da Genetic Wood Pile


Hoping to pass that down the line


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Nov 7, 2018)

Is Dawg running RIU's notification system?.......because that would make sense, fucking brutal


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Is Dawg running RIU's notification system?.......because that would make sense, fucking brutal


Lol, it's like a party comp, it only works if you run LED's at 12/12 and sends updates on weekends only


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2018)

Some of the buds at day 48, coming along nicely, no shortage of frost 

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P2

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1

 


Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2018)

And still !! The #1 bud porn thread on the rollitup....

Killer as usual Grow.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Really liking that blue ripper bx2 p2 bro


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> And still !! The #1 bud porn thread on the rollitup....
> 
> Killer as usual Grow.


Hey thanks Bob, some photogenic ladies in there, makes producing the porn easier


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Really liking that blue ripper bx2 p2 bro


Cheers & thanks Bubby, she's looking good, coming on strong towards the finish. She's very similar to the BX1 mother. JTR leaning, more sativa, lemon/hash smells.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> And still !! The #1 bud porn thread on the rollitup....
> 
> Killer as usual Grow.


"The Other Fosty Thread" ™

:0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 11, 2018)

Javadog said:


> "The Other Fosty Thread" ™
> 
> :0)


Lol, cheers JD, can't wait to taste some of these new ladies coming up, the Blue Harley and Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid are smelling awesome


----------



## GroErr (Nov 11, 2018)

Fortunately I won't have long to wait for the Blue Harley and Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid, they'll both finish in 4-6 days, 2 or 3 more waterings, they're tight and most hairs are turned, a few left and good to go 

Day 49/7 weeks for the group

 

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2018)

Congrats of completing the cycle again Bro. They look amazing for 7 weeks.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Congrats of completing the cycle again Bro. They look very nice for 7 weeks.


Thanks JD, almost there with the first 4 smaller plants. They typically finish quick, they can take another couple of days though. No hurry, the two at the back will go at least another week to 10 days. The Dream Ripper clone was like 6 days behind the others.

One thing I tried this cycle was no initiators for the 1st week. Trying to control stretch, those initiators definitely seem to be the main factor in lots of stretch. These didn't stretch near as much as the last few rounds. It did seem to affect finish time as well but won't know until the Dream Ripper finishes, it was the only clone in there. Gotta find a balance in quick finish times but less stretch  

Next round I'm going to try just the 660nm initiators at the beginning of the light cycle for the 1st week, no 730nm's at the end, see how that affects them.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2018)

This gal has been neglected in the pics, the location sucks for getting the right light angles, captured one shot with the colours. She's similar to the P1 pheno in frost, has fatter buds, instead of the lighter colours on P1 this one leans towards the Blueberry side. She's also fading with some nice purples 

Blue Ripper BX2/P2



Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2018)

That tinting reminds me of a Qrazy Quake I had. Very nice.


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Wow A+++ . u my man have the magic touch. great crosses.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Wow A+++ . u my man have the magic touch. great crosses.


Hey thanks Tito, I'll take the odd hit with a dud, have dropped a few along the way. But hit enough keeper females and there's bound to be some fire in there  The Panama male is up to bat next


----------



## GroErr (Nov 15, 2018)

Coming up in veg, still in 1gal pots, should be able to finish sexing this weekend and up-pot to 3gal for a week or so. There's 5x Dream Ripper BX2-5, BX1 P5 female winner from the pheno hunt a few rounds back x BX1 male from the same batch. Nice smelly and vigorous male, should be something good in there. Been eyeing a runt bottom-left corner, think it's a female and stinks, small but a little voice kept saying "don't cull it" - lol. Top-right side are 3x Panama (M) x Columbian Gold female purple pheno, 1st testers from the F1's, the one top-left corner has some nice smells 

Will run the females and have 4x clones in 1gal's waiting to fill in the rest in another tent. Looking like at least 4-5 females in the seedlings right now, we'll see 

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2018)

Still going, day 55, close but no cigar as they say. I pulled the smallest Blue Harley BX1-P2 runt last night, smells awesome but nothing special otherwise so off with it's head!

Probably going to let them all go a couple of more days at least, even the two that are almost there. Furnace motor went on me this morning. Scrambled to clean up the basement a bit so it didn't look like a grow op, got a guy in to check it out, motor's burnt out and he can't get one until Monday  Luckily it's not bad out 25-30F, grabbed a couple of space heaters and will have to get creative to stay warm for a couple of nights  The guy seems pot friendly but don't want to push it by having a bunch of freshly trimmed plants hanging in the cold cellar and the house smelling like a greenhouse full of pot.

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P2

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1/P2 (smelling like a rotting fruit pile)

 

Dream Ripper BX1/P8

 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's the little Blue Harley BX1/P2, dank smelling but a runt and too many other killer phenos to keep her around.

  

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2018)

Had some time so pulled the Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1 P2, day 56/8 weeks, ripe & greasy 

   

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2018)

The remaining 6x 3 gal at day 56/8 weeks, some dank smells in there 

 

Blue Harley BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P1

 

Blue Ripper BX2/P2

 

Blue Ripper x Skunk #1 F1/P2

 

Dream Ripper BX1/P8

 

Cheers


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 18, 2018)

GroErr said:


> The remaining 6x 3 gal at day 56/8 weeks, some dank smells in there
> 
> View attachment 4235425
> 
> ...


Nice mate looks awesome


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nice mate looks awesome


Hey thanks @Bongsmoke420 pulled a couple of frosty treats this round


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

That Blue Ripper BX2 (pheno 1) looks like a stacker! She just looks stinky too lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> That Blue Ripper BX2 (pheno 1) looks like a stacker! She just looks stinky too lol


Cheers Red, pretty sure she's a BX3 candidate, if she smokes as good as she smells she's in


----------



## numberfour (Nov 21, 2018)

Still running my Blue Ripper
 
Not the best pic but check out that stacking......


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice! :0)


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 5, 2018)

Way to fuck up the thread dawg with your bestiality/ uncle fetishes 


Stop it groerr! Making us all look bad....... damn outlaw


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 5, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Way to fuck up the thread dawg with your bestiality/ uncle fetishes
> 
> 
> Stop it groerr! Making us all look bad....... damn outlaw


Sounds Like Someone Has A Bad Attitude And Needs A Hug


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 5, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Sounds Like Someone Has A Bad Attitude And Needs A Hug


yeah, its the holidays and I'm running out of cannabis...............go ahead and throw up another zappa video,lol

what did you end up doing with groerr's genetics? you starting soon again right?


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 5, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> yeah, its the holidays and I'm running out of cannabis...............go ahead and throw up another zappa video,lol
> 
> what did you end up doing with groerr's genetics? you starting soon again right?


I Will Be Kicking Back Up Again Soon And Yes I Will Be Running Brother GroErr's Gear Again


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2018)

Smart! :0)


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump for the Uruguayan outlaw "stuck" in a cold ass country 

Need some frost pics grower


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 19, 2018)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Bump for the Uruguayan outlaw "stuck" in a cold ass country
> 
> Need some frost pics grower


No doubt. Hope all is well with brother @GroErr


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2018)

GE has his poop in a group....he's just having fun elsewhere unless I am mistaken. :0)


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 19, 2018)

Javadog said:


> GE has his poop in a group....he's just having fun elsewhere unless I am mistaken. :0)


Good to hear!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 23, 2018)

Well I Guess It's Time To Call This One


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2018)

OK, I cannot blame you....but it is the Holidays and I am going to wait until
the festivities are over. I am imagining him at those events, enjoying himself.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 24, 2018)

Javadog said:


> OK, I cannot blame you....but it is the Holidays and I am going to wait until
> the festivities are over. I am imagining him at those events, enjoying himself.


Same. In the meantime, just to keep it going, here is a picture of the old school skunk genetics i was talking to @GroErr about a few pages back. Week and half or so into flower for the only seed that popped.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 5, 2019)

Lookin good. 
Still runnin the cobs? 

I need some extra veg room light... was thinking about a 315. Which ones did you have?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2019)

Do drop us a line when you can Gro!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 18, 2019)

That's all he wrote folks........bummer

Good luck breeder


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 18, 2019)

PSUAGRO. said:


> That's all he wrote folks........bummer
> 
> Good luck breeder









Drop The Mike


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 18, 2019)

Does anyone here have the means to contact him outside of riu? Be nice to atnleast know if he is ok...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2019)

Sending good vibes......


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 19, 2019)

Wtf?
Where did ya go Groerr?


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 13, 2019)

4 blue rippers @ 67 days    Really vigorous plants that took lots of light & food no problems.
I’ll be running some Blue Harley before long,
thanks again & we hope to see you back around.
(‘Bout time to get the “Z” out, jonesing hard for some rubber)


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking nice! 
I was trying to figure out my next seed run the other day and I noticed I needed something sweet to balance out the chem crosses I have planned. 
I forgot that I had some of @GroErr beans.
I've got Blue Ripper Bx1 and Blue Harley Bx1.
I'm thinking the Blue Rippers will fill my sweet tooth.
Best wishes to GroErr and hope all is well.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2019)

Awesome job J! I know that Gro will appreciate that when he gets back.

Onward and upward!


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Awesome job J! I know that Gro will appreciate that when he gets back.
> 
> Onward and upward!


Where did he go?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2019)

Do not know, yet, but I am taking the position that he is just having too much fun doing some new things.

He will be back in time. Hope Springs Eternal!

JD


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hope the dude is doing ok, miss his grows.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 2, 2019)

BlueRipper Day 28


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 19, 2019)

Was checking in. Hope all is well buddy. Maybe he made the move home.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 19, 2019)

Speaking as one who has returned from the "dead", I hope Gro shows up soon too!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 19, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Speaking as one who has returned from the "dead", I hope Gro shows up soon too!


I’m so glad your above ground


----------



## numberfour (Jun 20, 2019)

I found the envelope that GroErr used to send seeds over and it had a return addy. I jumped on line only to find it was a false return address


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> I found the envelope that GroErr used to send seeds over and it had a return addy. I jumped on line only to find it was a false return address


I’ve emailed the address we used to communicate on, no response..


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 20, 2019)

I am still alive


----------



## cindysid (Jun 20, 2019)

I just popped 3 Blue Harleys and I'm finishing up a ripper in a couple of weeks. It will be awhile before my garden is picture worthy again, but hopefully soon. Maybe Gro just fell in a hole for awhile like me..hope not, I'd rather picture him out having fun.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 20, 2019)

BlueRipper bred by GroErr himself. He sent me these about a week or two before he stopped posting. This is the only female out of 5 seeds I popped. I have some revegged clones in the aerocloner. I am hopping for some roots in a week or so.

The work GroErr put into this strain is obvious, some of the best RIU has to offer.

GroErr where ever you at, your living on in my garden. Thanks again.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 20, 2019)

I tried to make blue harly f2's but the male did not cooperate with me. I still have blue ripper x blue dream. 2018 3rd place in @The Dawg 's party cup was a blue pyramid. He got me chucking pollen and slingin beans. I owe G alot, ferries fly.


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 20, 2019)

Was he ill? 
He was growing his own meds?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 21, 2019)

Gquebed said:


> Was he ill?
> He was growing his own meds?


I dont think it was a secret.


GroErr said:


> Thanks guys, that's my motto, fuck cancer. Stay healthy, positive and lots of medibles, seems to be working out, no complaints here


----------



## Gquebed (Jun 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I dont think it was a secret.


Well... i knew he grew medicine... i just didnt know if it was for himself or for others... or both. 

So i didnt know if he was ill or not. Wherever he is i hope he is well. One of the best souls i ever met. Generous guy. Helped me out in a few ways...


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 21, 2019)

Gquebed said:


> Well... i knew he grew medicine... i just didnt know if it was for himself or for others... or both.
> 
> So i didnt know if he was ill or not. Wherever he is i hope he is well. One of the best souls i ever met. Generous guy. Helped me out in a few ways...


To be clear, I dont know either. He dreamed of moving to Uraguay, I will believe he made it to paradise.

SSG


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 20, 2019)

Just stopping by. Miss your presence on here, Cap. Hope you're enjoying the views wherever you are.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 27, 2019)

Your BlueRipper is still hanging around...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 31, 2019)

@GroErr Happy New Year
Two Blue Ripper thank you hope all is well.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 18, 2020)

BlueRipper "juicy fruit" pheno


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 15, 2020)

Still running this BlueRipper. I plan on doing an f2 this year if anyone interested let me know. Trying to give back like my man @GroErr did for me.


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 17, 2020)

Well I'm About To Harvest A Blue Harley


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 17, 2020)

The Dawg said:


> Well I'm About To Harvest A Blue Harley View attachment 4537147View attachment 4537147View attachment 4537149View attachment 4537150View attachment 4537152View attachment 4537153View attachment 4537154View attachment 4537157View attachment 4537158View attachment 4537158View attachment 4537157View attachment 4537154View attachment 4537152View attachment 4537152View attachment 4537150View attachment 4537149View attachment 4537147


She doesn't look ready


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 17, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> She doesn't look ready


 Really !!!!!!What I Should Have Said Was These Pictures Was Taken 2 Weeks Ago


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 18, 2020)

The Dawg said:


> Really !!!!!!What I Should Have Said Was These Pictures Was Taken 2 Weeks Ago


 even then from those pics she looks like she needs at least 3 weeks .sorry if I sounded rude or anything not my intention just don't want you to harvest early been there done that. she looks great by the way


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2020)

Blue Ripper bx1 what I am calling the cleaner pheno

This one grew as a single cola and had notes of road kill

@Buck5050 What is you schedule? I plan on working through the rest of my bx1s this year hopefully will find a couple boys to do a preservation attempt.


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Blue Ripper bx1 what I am calling the cleaner pheno
> View attachment 4563863View attachment 4563864
> This one grew as a single cola and had notes of road kill
> View attachment 4563868View attachment 4563869
> @Buck5050 What is you schedule? I plan on working through the rest of my bx1s this year hopefully will find a couple boys to do a preservation attempt.


Nice smoke. 
I grew some real nice blue ripper & some of his blue harley, sweet pickings.
@GroErr surely went hard with his.
My dude.
We drove the same car.
My Canadian brother


----------



## Buck5050 (May 13, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Blue Ripper bx1 what I am calling the cleaner pheno
> View attachment 4563863View attachment 4563864
> This one grew as a single cola and had notes of road kill
> View attachment 4563868View attachment 4563869
> @Buck5050 What is you schedule? I plan on working through the rest of my bx1s this year hopefully will find a couple boys to do a preservation attempt.


I have 4 unsexed up at 15 days in veg. I have the keeper female still going. These were labeled BX2 when I received them. I am trying to get sexed cuts set outside by mid July. I probably take em at mid October. If I need be I can do small batches indoors over a period of time. At this point I am hoping for a simple preservation stock.

This "cleaner" pheno though looks great what she taste like?


----------



## SSGrower (May 13, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I have 4 unsexed up at 15 days in veg. I have the keeper female still going. These were labeled BX2 when I received them. I am trying to get sexed cuts set outside by mid July. I probably take em at mid October. If I need be I can do small batches indoors over a period of time. At this point I am hoping for a simple preservation stock.
> 
> This "cleaner" pheno though looks great what she taste like?


Dunno yet, still drying, but smells like a mild cleaner, a little chemical a little floral.

Will you collect pollen and/or keep the males?


----------



## Buck5050 (May 13, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Dunno yet, still drying, but smells like a mild cleaner, a little chemical a little floral.
> 
> Will you collect pollen and/or keep the males?


I found just trying to keep a natural process to my approach is best. The most reliable way for me is to keep the male and run it with the girl. If I can get them outside they'll run side by side male upwind. Indoors I found I can run them together and then separate them before sacks open. It allows me to collect fresh pollen to drop in a baggie and drape it over some selected branches.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 1, 2020)

Two suspected males on the left and keeper cut female on the right. The structure on both suspects are very similar along with vigor. I am however getting some distinctive differences is smells from the two. 

I am going to re-read this journal and see if I can find some direction on where these F2s should go. One male is absolutely loud. Nasty,gross, and disgusting. While the other is identical to the keeper female which turns out to be very floral and sweet. I could attempt to either open it up or narrow it down.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2020)

I have had issues with males being hermi. They always seem to be the ones that show the female traits such as sticky and smelly.
This is how I chose the TGA Agent Orange male keeper. Pulled the two sticky loud males and kept the beefy odorless male. 
We will see what happens.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 1, 2020)

My thought/ooinion is that groerr would lean to the rank one, but he'd probably do selective with both. 

Mostly BR bx1s (2 in upper right corner arent and neither are the ones in hydro)

I had 2 sets of twins in the 9 beans, one of each set didn't make it.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> This is how I chose the TGA Agent Orange male keeper.


He looks like he filled in nicely.




SSGrower said:


> groerr would lean to the rank one, but he'd probably do selective with both.


Yeah he sure would take both and play the long game. Unfortunately this F2 run is more of a tribute to show appreciation while in turn showcasing the work. I do have other lines I want to explore after this preservation. I think those thoughts lean to opening up the line a little bit more.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 2, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea how GroErr is doing?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Does anyone have any idea how GroErr is doing?


Hadn’t heard anything in going on couple yrs or so.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have consistently grown out my keeper cut(now labeled #5) and posted it in this journal. I referred to her quite often as the "juicy fruit" pheno. She leans heavy to the blueberry and has dark reddish stems. You can go back and see some of my previous post with her if you would like. I recently began flowering both #2 and #4. Both of them had similar female structure and #2 threw some pre-flowers. A few weeks later #4 showed to be a solid male and #2 has held true to being female.

#4 male has a skunky, burnt rubber, dry smell coming off the stems by his flowers. It's not pleasant, but I like it. I also like the fact that his structure and stretch has stayed consistent. He is and has been the most vigorous plant in general throughout this process.

#2 female is still in early flower but has similarities to #4 as far as smell goes. Not much skunk, but the burnt rubber is there with a slight sweetness comes through on the back end. I am curious to see how the flavor develops. As far as growing the plant is very hardy and strong. She had a decent amount of stretch that stays very consistent in the internodal distances.

That leaves #1 and #3 which I suspect are males.

#3 hasn't got much going for it out of this group. I do get a very light skunk other than that I can't seem to get much fragrance off of it at all. Though the plant has some vigor and its nodal spacings are decent, it is a good grower but they all are good growers. This one isn't worth effort and I am going to remove this from the pool.

#1 This pheno has made this project difficult if this one is in fact a male. Nasty flavors coming off this one. Rank skunk, slight decay, and some mellowness with a touch of s faint sweetness. Fairly loud pheno in general. Nodal spacing is elongated like you would see in a male. But, if it is a male compared to his brothers it would be the longest nodal spacing out of the group. If I was to name this pheno it would be called "stink bug". You can almost draw the relation once you smelled it.


Decisions decisions decisions. Both #4 and #1 are contenders for keeper males from the group. I probably will use them both in some capacity or the other. I like the idea of using #4 with my GG4 cut to help reign in the structure while adding an actual flavor profile. The #1 is the best bet for overall terp range. I think he would be suited best for the F2's to open the line up and be able to keep the intent of @GroEer


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 27, 2020)

4 BRBx1s to flower 2x ea. boy/girl. Showed w/in 1 week, pics are day 10.
Female 1 is has deep serrations while no.2 has some doubble serrations. Male 1 is stacking nodes while no.2 is 3-4 times the node spacing.


Clones collected for an open pollination run with the remaining siblings panning out for this fall.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 15, 2020)

BlueRipper

#2

She's maturing quicker than her sister. Her smells are rich sweet lemon and tangy that finishes with a chemical sharpness. She's sticky and stacked. Buds are solid, but smaller in comparison. She does push her frost out a little more though. It's crazy how the aromas change from veg to flower, her old burnt rubber is no where to be found.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 22, 2020)

BlueRipper #2 Some taller Trichs and a bit more compared to my keeper cut. And, oh man does she want to finish quickly.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 8, 2020)

BlueRipper


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2020)

I miss GroErr, his thread was one my favorites to follow. I hope he's healthy & happy somewhere, just takin' a break..


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I miss GroErr


Same here, but he ain't really gone either way...

F2s from his last Bx2 batch. If you know, you know.

Fairies will fly again...


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I miss GroErr, his thread was one my favorites to follow. I hope he's healthy & happy somewhere, just takin' a break..


Me too


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 23, 2020)

Maturity check on the BlueRipper F2s


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 6, 2020)

BlueRipper F2

DM


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 19, 2020)

BlueRipper F2 deux


For anyone here that wants to play along...





__





The Official 2021 "Not 100% Pregnant" Contest


In light of all the baby making going on 'round here I think its appropriate to have a baby shower (for the stoner parents). Not 100% Pregnant It's another guessing game. How many beans are in this f/d tote? Rules - 1. Tag 3 users - at least try to spell their handle correctly. 2. Guess how...




phenohunter.org


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 20, 2020)

Hope he's still fighting the good fight........ In south america


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2021)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Hope he's still fighting the good fight........ In south america


I did what I did cause I have hope, not confidence.


----------

